# *** December Snowflakes 2012 *** 158 Snowflakes - 36 born so far!



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi:

This is a chat, buddy and get to know one another thread for all us December 2012 mummies-to-be!

Let me know your EDD and I'll add everyone to the list :flower:

:xmas12:DECEMBER SNOWFLAKES 2012:xmas12:

1st
:blue:mommyof2girlz:blue:
katestar53
MissCurly
hayzeb
xmz_innocentx
2nd
:pink:2016:pink:
gs20
:angel:Jadie:angel:
:pink:Stark18:pink:
Kahlan83
:pink:Ichisan:pink:
ducky1502
maisey
3rd
:pink:ttc_lolly:pink:
:angel:horseypants:angel:
Shey
SaucySac38
babyhope
:blue:nickibrum:blue:
4th
:blue:toothfairy29:blue:
MizzPodd
jennalaughs
:blue:trgirl308:blue:
:pink:Evian260:pink:
sharan
:blue:Blu_Butterfly:blue:
5th
lovelychic
LemonTea
Piggysue
Kgrant1717
Flower City
:angel:FeLynn:angel:
6th
:pink:juless:pink:
:pink:ImSoTired:pink:
Jamalana
:pink:MissMichelle:pink:
7th
:angel:smokey:angel:
crancherry
:blue:sandra84:blue:
cathgibbs
Harrise7
Sparrow85
erin210
:blue:Kezza123:blue:
MrsBunny13
8th
medic76097
:blue:joeliza24:blue:
MommaDucky
Kroncharmywif
Sombra
Mummy2Asher
BabyDancer34
MakinBabies
:pink:Honey.Bee:pink:
9th
:blue:lovie:blue:
buttercupmomm
Marlee1980
10th
GenYsuperlady
GreyGirl
olunrehearsed
:pink:Jumik:pink:
11th
colourful20
Heywood07
Sharan29
di79
sp92
:pink:Fifipots:pink:
slstaffo1st
margiegirl
12th
Msw454
:pink:Saradavies89:pink:
flopsy35
chelle81
:pink:samj732:pink:
:blue:CarsensMommy:blue:
13th
Dreamermama
mummy_em
:blue:xCookieDoughx:blue:
14th
ddas
hurtingafter
:yellow:Krippy:yellow:
:angel:Oznic22:angel:
:pink:LillyLee:pink:
Chelle_E
Punchy
:pink:kitty2385:pink:
Mummy21boy1girl
:blue:Bay:blue:
:blue::twinboys:Mrs Gibbo:twinboys::blue:
:pink:SarahP13:pink:
15th
:angel:Nixilix:angel:
Nessicle
goldie66
:oneofeach:Brittles:oneofeach:
:pink:verona:pink:
:blue:1Timer29:blue:
16th
:blue:LuluSS:blue:
crystals5648
:blue:munch:blue:
Future Mama
:pink:Chloe597:pink:
17th
:yellow:LvMyHsband:yellow:
18th
:angel:smythdm:angel:
Feronia
Jamandspoon
AmberDW
Roma3
:yellow:expatttc:yellow:
:blue:Mamabean4ever:blue:
19th
:blue:shytwin25:blue:
:blue:daydream:blue:
kitabird
20th
:angel:Haidee:angel:
Haylee.
:blue:rbtrying:blue:
21st
:angel:babydreamers:angel:
:yellow:Beanonorder:yellow:
22nd
:angel:Lisaloo82:angel:
xpatchx
23rd
:pink:Momto3and...:pink:
:angel:MD1223:angel:
:yellow:Baby Bell:yellow:
:pink:caz & bob:pink::
24th
mummof1
:blue:ocean_pearl:blue:
Lufish
In_Stereo
:pink:RoosterBebe:pink:
:blue:LilMissCheer:blue:
:blue:kaylacrouch93:blue:
:oneofeach:san fran shan:oneofeach:
:pink:persephona:pink:
:xmas6:25th:xmas6: 
XJessicaX
Spunky 
kaygeebee
mtmnleg
:pink:scoobydrlp:pink:
26th
:pink:1cre8tivgrl:pink:
snowy-willow
anita665
:pink:Ktm2012:pink:
27th
manuiti
:blue:Nellie83:blue:
HoneyBeeBee
amandas
28th
Jenster
Bean66
Redhead84
:blue:Mum0709:blue:
29th
Flower94
:pink:bbygurl719:pink:
Elljo3
starburst1979
30th
Buster23
31st
TrueBlueBABY
hope4bump​
Here is our group siggy link! Wear with pride :smug:

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif​
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif[/IMG*][/URL*] [COLOR="Red"]- delete the * between the last IMG & ] and /URL & ][/COLOR] xx

[B][U]Snowflake mama's guesses of baby's birth weight :)[/U][/B]

ttc_lolly - 7lbs 4oz
julees - 8lbs 9oz
stark18 - 8lbs 7oz
bbygurl719 - 7lbs
Honey.Bee - 9lbs
ocean_pearl - 7lbs 7oz
toothfairy29 - 8lbs 9oz
Saradavies89 - 8lbs 7oz
LillyLee - 8lbs 12oz
Blu_Butterfly - 7lbs 5oz
Baby Bell - 7lbs 3oz
Chloe597 - 7lbs 12oz
ImSoTired - 7lbs 8oz
GenYsuperlady - 7lbs 3oz
mummyof2girlz - 8lbs 2oz
joeliza24 - 7lbs 10oz
Fifipots - 7lbs 14oz
munch - 10lbs 2oz

[B][U][COLOR="Red"]OUR NEXT JOURNEY TOGETHER.... PARENTING!![/COLOR][/U][/B] - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1514421-december-snowflakes-2012-parenting.html


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi can i join my edd is the first of December based on my lmp soo excited!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay another Snowflake :wohoo: it was getting lonely in here!!

I'll add you now hun :) when did you get your BFP? x


----------



## 2016

Hiya! :wave:

Got my BFP this morning at 11dpo. EDD 2nd December by LMP, 4th by ov date but I am going my LMP because I like to be ahead. :haha:
With #1 they moved my dates forward a week from what I knew to be true from ov date and DS STILL arrived 5 weeks before that date....so it is possible I could deliver in November or even late October! :wacko:

Do we have a banner yet? If not, can I create one?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay another!!

I'll put you down for your LMP date then :) Oooh we definitely need a banner. Could you make one that when you click on links you here? xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i got mine on the twenty second i used a clear blue plus was positive before id managed to get the lid back on! Was Not expecting it this month was totally in shock still am i think lol. When did you get yours


----------



## 2016

ttc_lolly said:


> Yay another!!
> 
> I'll put you down for your LMP date then :) Oooh we definitely need a banner. Could you make one that when you click on links you here? xx

Yes I will do that! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I got mine on the 22nd too! What DPO were you? That's so sweet, I think I'm still in shock!! Definitely hasn't sunk in yet.

My MW called this morning to ask if I want a hospital or home birth :shock: I couldn't believe it! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

2016 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Yay another!!
> 
> I'll put you down for your LMP date then :) Oooh we definitely need a banner. Could you make one that when you click on links you here? xx
> 
> Yes I will do that! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Excellent :) Can't wait to see it.

Now I just need to find some room in my siggy :lol: x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Its all a lot to take in really! Im Not sure i dont temp ect think around 12dpo af due today! Really wow you have a fast working midwife team Ive got my first appointment on the 19th of April feels ages away. I like the idea of a home birth had my other two in hosp


----------



## 2016

https://i.imgur.com/p0R3h.gif

https://i.imgur.com/zBGrd.gif

https://i.imgur.com/ALohg.gif


Edited...are any of these any good? I decided I didn't like the word "fragile" associated with our babes. :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I wasn't expecting it at all. My booking in appointment was scheduled for the 25th April but she must have noticed that I gave birth to my DD in a London hospital and asked if I wanted to go back there. I do, so she's refrring me to them now and I've got to wait for a secretary from there to make me a booking in appointment with them, and then a scan, and then I go back to the MW at my local GP for my 16wk appointment and any other routine check up. Confusing :wacko: lol x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Thats good that you get to choose. no choice where i live and are nearest hospital is about 25 miles away!! That banners lovely, christmas is my fave time of the year im the crazy person that has the decs up in early november both my dds were born on there due dates so hoping the same this time both were uncomplicated but my second dd was a low birth weight and ive recently had lletz treatment which can cause premature birth.. fx crossed all will be good tho! how do i get a pregnancy ticker?


----------



## 2016

mummyof2girlz said:


> Thats good that you get to choose. no choice where i live and are nearest hospital is about 25 miles away!! That banners lovely, christmas is my fave time of the year im the crazy person that has the decs up in early november both my dds were born on there due dates so hoping the same this time both were uncomplicated but my second dd was a low birth weight and ive recently had lletz treatment which can cause premature birth.. fx crossed all will be good tho! how do i get a pregnancy ticker?

I had LLETZ about a year before falling pg with DS and have a family history of incompetent cervix, and am hypermobile/double jointed. Because of this with DS they did an internal scab to check my cervical length every 2 weeks from 14 weeks until about 28 weeks! It was always borderline but fortunately never needed a stitch. DS was born 5 weeks early (6 if you go by ov date!) but weighed 6lbs 6oz and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## booflebump

Aww congratulation girls - Christmas time babies! xxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

2016 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> Thats good that you get to choose. no choice where i live and are nearest hospital is about 25 miles away!! That banners lovely, christmas is my fave time of the year im the crazy person that has the decs up in early november both my dds were born on there due dates so hoping the same this time both were uncomplicated but my second dd was a low birth weight and ive recently had lletz treatment which can cause premature birth.. fx crossed all will be good tho! how do i get a pregnancy ticker?
> 
> I had LLETZ about a year before falling pg with DS and have a family history of incompetent cervix, and am hypermobile/double jointed. Because of this with DS they did an internal scab to check my cervical length every 2 weeks from 14 weeks until about 28 weeks! It was always borderline but fortunately never needed a stitch. DS was born 5 weeks early (6 if you go by ov date!) but weighed 6lbs 6oz and had no problems whatsoever.Click to expand...

i had my treatment done in July had a clear smear result since didnt realise you have to have checks ect. Just thought there was a higher chance of premature birth my second dd was five pound six n she was on due date


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks boofs :)

Sorry I've been AWOL - I'm at work :( will be tomorrow too. Booohooo :brat: I can't wait for maternity leave lol :rofl:


----------



## gs20

I just got my BFP yesterday and edd is Dec 2. Cautiously joining as this is my first and I'm still in shock/disbelief!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay roll on maternity leave! Welcome gs20 and congrats


----------



## ttc_lolly

2016 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/p0R3h.gif
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zBGrd.gif
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ALohg.gif
> 
> 
> Edited...are any of these any good? I decided I didn't like the word "fragile" associated with our babes. :flower:

They are lovely :)

My friend offered to make one too, here it is;

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif 

I'll put all 3 urls on the front page and the members (if we ever get anymore :lol:) can pick which one to put in their siggy :flower: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

gs20 said:


> I just got my BFP yesterday and edd is Dec 2. Cautiously joining as this is my first and I'm still in shock/disbelief!!

Welcome hun and congratulations :yipee:

Don't worry - we can all be cautious and in shock together! I know I am anyway :rofl:

I'll update the front page with your details now x


----------



## horseypants

hello ladies, i'm due december 3... congrats december mammas!

:dance:


----------



## 2016

ttc_lolly said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/p0R3h.gif
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zBGrd.gif
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ALohg.gif
> 
> 
> Edited...are any of these any good? I decided I didn't like the word "fragile" associated with our babes. :flower:
> 
> They are lovely :)
> 
> My friend offered to make one too, here it is;
> 
> https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif
> 
> I'll put all 3 urls on the front page and the members (if we ever get anymore :lol:) can pick which one to put in their siggy :flower: xClick to expand...

I really like that one your friend made!

Here's the code for the ones I did....but I think I might use your friends. :rofl:

[**URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/924019-december-snowflakes-2012-join-here.html#post16386793]https://i.imgur.com/p0R3h.gif[/IMG**][/URL**]

[**URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/924019-december-snowflakes-2012-join-here.html#post16386793][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zBGrd.gif[/IMG**][/URL**]

[**URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/924019-december-snowflakes-2012-join-here.html#post16386793][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ALohg.gif[/IMG**][/URL**]

Remember to remove the *s when you use them.


----------



## smokey

Hello everyone, can I come in and play? :)
Its been a while since I was last in first tri, Im due 7th December but last lo was 2 weeks late so this one will probably come when they feel like it as well :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi horseypants :hi: congrats!!

Smokey :wave: welcome and congrats! I didn't see you were TTC but that's great, I knew you were trying a while for your DS so I bet your pleased it happened sooner this time round?

I'll update you both on the first page when I'm home from work x


----------



## gs20

Congrats to all you ladies!! Glad I can be a part of these forums so soon :)


----------



## ducky1502

Hey everyone :)

got a faint + yesterday and confirmed on a digi today! Because I dont know exactly when I ovulated my EDD is an educated guess until I have a scan. So it's 6th December.

Just to let you know a little bit about myself. I'm 23, engaged to get married this July, we have a 15.5month old son. We have been TTC for 8months but this month we decided to stop trying because of a new job I was offered. So we tried to avoid fertile times (obviously terribly). So I start my new job TOMORROW and found out I was preggo today :rofl: 

I was actually a December Dreamer in 2010, my son was born december 11th so looks like I will have 2 babies very close together birthday wise. December is going to be SUPER expensive! Me and all the december mummies from 2010 are all still super close and would call them some of my best friends. Hope we can be the same :)

And TTC_Lolly I remember you from my first pregnancy on here lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ducky :hi: I remember you too!! Check us old timers out :rofl: huge congrats hun! these surprise pregnancies are the best! 

We have been TTC 6/7 months and this is the only cycle we didn't DTD on the day of O - we didn't even do it the day before :lol: and BAM, first BFP in the whole time we were trying! xx


----------



## ducky1502

Sounds like we have similar stories :)

So glad to have a group to ramble on to. Definately makes a pregnancy easier/more fun!

Anyone planning on having an early scan?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I know! I felt a bit silly making a group so soon, like I was getting a bit ahead of myself :rofl: but I'm just so excited and have every faith I have got a sticky bean - as we all have :hugs: so why not!

Plus all my TTC buddies are either 20 weeks ahead of me, and some are still waiting for their BFP's but I'm hoping they won't be waiting much longer. It's nice having ladies around the same stage to talk to I think :)

What's it like having a LO in December then? I am so excited!! My birthday is 19th Dec so I'm a christmas baby myself and I love having my birthday where it is. It's liek one huge celebration and party :lol:

I am far too impatient to stay team yellow, I can't even wait until 20 weeks to find out the sex :rofl: so we will definitely be paying for a gender scan :thumbup: will you? xx


----------



## ducky1502

With DS we had an early scan, dating scan, gender scan, anomaly scan, 4d scan and then I was given lots of growth scans lol. This time if I can convince DF then I want an early scan around 7wks, a gender scan as well but I'll probably leave the 4d one this time.

I was due 10th december and was CONVINCED I would go 2wks over so had prepared myself to be giving birth on xmas day, little did I know I would go into labour on my due date. It's fine having a december baby but it would be better to have a may/june baby because then gifts are spread out and you can get all the things you want/need for them throughout the year. Xmas day was a blur of tiredness, expressing and dirty nappies :haha: I used x factor as my countdown to my due date lol, I was back home from hospital in time to watch the live final.


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,


Just got a positive blood test this moring....beta was low though so I am joining this thread knowing that I may not be staying.

But for today, we are expecting a december baby! I dont have the date confimed but I beleive its December 1-3...im going for my second beta this tuesday so hopefully i will have some good news!!


----------



## ducky1502

Hello Equal :) Hope you get to stay hun. Congrats :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi equal :hugs: Congratulations hun, I really hope you stay. Would you like to be put down on the EDD list, and if so which date? x


----------



## ttc_lolly

ducky1502 said:


> With DS we had an early scan, dating scan, gender scan, anomaly scan, 4d scan and then I was given lots of growth scans lol. This time if I can convince DF then I want an early scan around 7wks, a gender scan as well but I'll probably leave the 4d one this time.
> 
> I was due 10th december and was CONVINCED I would go 2wks over so had prepared myself to be giving birth on xmas day, little did I know I would go into labour on my due date. It's fine having a december baby but it would be better to have a may/june baby because then gifts are spread out and you can get all the things you want/need for them throughout the year. Xmas day was a blur of tiredness, expressing and dirty nappies :haha: I used x factor as my countdown to my due date lol, I was back home from hospital in time to watch the live final.

WOW that's a lot of scans!! I am so eager to get an early scan but can't convince OH that it's neccesary :( my cycles were so wacky though that I think I *could* possibly get one on the NHS just by saying I don't know when my EDD is, but I do really from charting and OPK'ing and I feel a bit of a fraud!!

I would have liked a summer baby, but I can't help but feel sad that it would have been one of the youngest in it's year at school. Plus sending them off to school at 3 :cry: it'd break my heart!! LOL! xx


----------



## ducky1502

I did have a lot of scans lol. I dunno if I will be able to convince DF or not. Quite often if they give you an early scan on the NHS they wont give you a 12wk scan because there's no need for it. A place quite local to us is £50 for an early scan and I went there last time. Really helped put my mind at rest that everything was ok and that ther was definately on 1 baby in there lol. 

I suffered from HORRENDOUS morning sickness with DS from 5-20wks. I was so so ill. I have everything crossed I don't end up like that this time. Dunno how I'd cope with a toddler and MS!


----------



## ducky1502

If I do decide to go for an early scan I can't decide when to go. We are both only free on a tuesday so I would either be (by my rough estimates) 6+5 or 7+5. Went for one at 7wks with DS.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I know, FX'd you don't get it again. I never got MS before and had nothing so far, so I'm hoping it stays that way too.

Hmmmm I'd like to see bubs early, maybe I will book a sneaky early reassurance scan anyway :lol: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Did you see much at 7+5? With DD we went for our 12 week scan but they put us back a week and a few days so we were only 10+5 but it was still really good.


----------



## ducky1502

I was 7wks exactly at my scan and I saw a bean with a heartbeat lol. No arms or legs or anything. Some people say you should wait until 8/9wks if you want to see more of a baby shape. But for me it's about checking there is a definately a baby with a heartbeat and it's definately only 1 lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh that's why I'm eager to get one! I was taking soy which heightens your chances of multiples :wacko: I got such a dark line on the FRER at only 3+2 and a positive on the CB digi too so now I'm scared theres more than expected in there :argh:

Just having a look online at all the local places to me and the cheapest I could see was £65 :shock: defo don't think OH will let me get one of those AND a gender scan 6 weeks later!! x


----------



## ducky1502

Haha I know what you mean. Hope u can convince him though. 

Best go to bed, start my new job tomorrow!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh yes you better!! Good luck hun!

I better get myself to bed too - busy day lounging in the sun for me ;) xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello all,

I just got my BFP today!! My EDD is December 4th, 2012... :) Yaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How do I add the banners that show how far along I am???


----------



## gs20

MizzPodd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got my BFP today!! My EDD is December 4th, 2012... :) Yaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How do I add the banners that show how far along I am???


Congrats!!! I think the tickers all come from lilypie or baby gaga.com

I'm still too nervous to make one!


----------



## MizzPodd

gs20 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just got my BFP today!! My EDD is December 4th, 2012... :) Yaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How do I add the banners that show how far along I am???
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! I think the tickers all come from lilypie or baby gaga.com
> 
> I'm still too nervous to make one!Click to expand...

Yeah I know. I want to bypass my supposed af day, and the first ultrasound! I think I will add it after that, or after the af day passes...


----------



## ttc_lolly

MizzPodd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got my BFP today!! My EDD is December 4th, 2012... :) Yaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How do I add the banners that show how far along I am???

Hi MizzPodd :hi: Congratulations!!

We have the same EDD :yipee: exciting! I'll add your name on to the EDD list on the 1st page now.

If you click on a ticker (one of mine for example) it'll take you straight to the website where you can make your own. You'll need to use the ubb code which will start with a  :thumbup: don't forget to add the ...bottom of the EDD list on the front page). xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

gs20 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just got my BFP today!! My EDD is December 4th, 2012... :) Yaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How do I add the banners that show how far along I am???
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! I think the tickers all come from lilypie or baby gaga.com
> 
> I'm still too nervous to make one!Click to expand...

DO ITTTTTT!!! :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Anyone getting 2-3 on CB digi already? I really wasn't expecting it!!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/3a2d45dc.jpg


----------



## 2016

I got 2-3 at 13dpo and 3+ at 18dpo with DS. You probably had an early implanter. :thumbup:

I got bfn until 11dpo this time whereas it was 8dpo with DS. That's why I am chicken and will wait until 15dpo to use my next digi.

Brilliant news. :happydance:


----------



## gs20

I think I have an old version of the digi that doesn't have the # of weeks yet. I got a glaring + on my test at 8dpo, so I think I'm in the same boat that I may have O'd early or implanted early. =)


----------



## gs20

When are your first scans?? I just called the OB and they won't have me come in until May 3rd! I'm going to go crazy until then!


----------



## MizzPodd

ttc_lolly said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just got my BFP today!! My EDD is December 4th, 2012... :) Yaaaaaaaay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How do I add the banners that show how far along I am???
> 
> Hi MizzPodd :hi: Congratulations!!
> 
> We have the same EDD :yipee: exciting! I'll add your name on to the EDD list on the 1st page now.
> 
> If you click on a ticker (one of mine for example) it'll take you straight to the website where you can make your own. You'll need to use the ubb code which will start with a :thumbup: don't forget to add the ...al, I'm preggos! :dance::dance::dance::yipee:Click to expand...


----------



## ducky1502

Well today was my first day at my new job and it went as well as any first day could :) very happy! Felt like a fraud knowing I was preggo :haha:

Hello to the newbies :wave: 

I got to center parcs on friday, if everything still seems well when I'm back on the monday I will call the doctor on the tuesday to arrange my booking in appt.


----------



## horseypants

congrats on the new job! don't stress about that a bit. all their mamas had to do the same at one time :). i'm glad your first day was a good one and good luck at your appointment!


----------



## MizzPodd

Ducky I hope you enjoy your new job... and little beanie :)

we are due around the same time, mine is the 4th!:flower:


----------



## ducky1502

Fabulous!! This is all so exciting :) 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## MizzPodd

I feel amazing... Just got a little nervous from a light pink tiny spot when I wiped earlier... with DD i don't remember this happening so I was freaking out a bit, but from what I read, it is normal. and plus my af would have came on the 28th or 29th. what do you think?


----------



## 2016

I am debating whether to try use my second digi tomorrow. I know it is probably best to wait until 15dpo to be sure of the 2-3....but I am so impatient and would love to see it now! Would be so gutted if it hadn't gone up yet though as I only have 2 more and want to see 2-3 and 3+ and can't buy any more.

I was starting to feel a bit queasy this morning before breakfast. Very early for all that but perhaps it's different with #2? :shrug:
Have also been massively bloated with major bowel cramps all day. Had a nice flat tummy this morning but now am sporting what looks like a 10 week bump. :blush:


----------



## ducky1502

I love early pregnancy bloating :)


----------



## ducky1502

2016 we have boys of very similar age :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Evening or Morning ladies, depending on where you are! :wave:

Hope everyone is well?

ducky - so glad your first day went well :hugs: don't feel like a fraud hun, these things happen! 

2016 - TAKE YOUR DIGI!! i'm sure it'll show by now :thumbup: share your picture with us too! I found some great deals on digi's and FRER's on eBay today. I'll post the links in a bit so you can always stock up :winkwink: haha I am such a bad influence!

MizzPodd - Loving the tickers :yipee: so we have the same EDD and our daughters are pretty much the same age too :) spooky! What's her DOB?

I've had a lovely day - weather has been so good here, got up to 22C earlier. We had a picnic at the park with a friend and her daughter, fed the ducks and then DD and I came back home and had a nice, long nap!! I am feeling so tired, it's definitely my major symptom at the minute. Apart from that, I feel great. What symptoms is everyone else having at the moment? xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

2 x digi's for only £6.50 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180849343283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2 x FRER's for only £7.50 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251006346946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ducky1502

For me my symptoms are AF cramps, wearing more and that's about it so far. Won't be long til I'm shattered, covered in acne, head down the toilet and sore nips!!


----------



## ducky1502

U can actually buy out of date digi's for less. They still work perfectly. I got 2 for £4.99 including postage. Obviously if that doesn't tickle ur fancy then 7.49 is also a total bargain. They're a tender for 2 in track and buy 1 get 1 half price in boots :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've seen those ducky, and I've actually ordered one JUST because of the price and to see if it does actually still work!

For anyone interested in an out of date digi - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251011429251?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

only £1.99 with 35p P&P, a year past sell by date x


----------



## ducky1502

I have 2 digi's, 2 frer's and 15 cheapest coming in the post lol.


----------



## ducky1502

I mean cheapies... Stupid phone!


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl: ducky you are worse than me!!! I have 2 digi's and about 8 cheapies left in my drawer. I've pee'd on about 20 tests so far this cycle :blush: I did start testing from 6DPO though :lol:

I bought a pack of 2 asda own brand tests on friday, DD was playing with the box and they've now gone missing :wacko: OH lost my last superdrug test yesterday too, so that's 3 brand new, unused tests just hiding in my house that I will probably find in a year or 2 :dohh:

I've ordered some more FRER's and digi's this evening though!


----------



## medic76097

Got my :bfp: today!! Due December 8th 2012!! FXed for a sticky bean!
Looking forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi medic :hi: and a huge congratulations hun!! Will update you on to our list now.

Eeeek we now have babies due in the 2nd week of December :wohoo: EXCITING!!


----------



## ducky1502

We will be filling December 31st before u no it!


----------



## medic76097

Im so ridiculously excited. I got a :bfp: last month and was just shocked then had a m/c at 4w1d and was so upset. I didnt understand why women were upset to lose a pregnancy that early, as my medical training teaches us that its more a bundle of cells at that point then an actual baby (sorry if that offends some!) but I get it now. Im not sure if I can keep my big mouth shut at work for long so Im hoping that Ill be able to get all my chatting out here and keep it secret for a while!! Im so happy for this :bfp:!!


----------



## horseypants

i know exactly what you mean medic about it being hard to understand till you go through it.

but now, it is time to dance!

:dance: :dance: :dance:

i'm so happy for you!


----------



## ttc_lolly

awww medic :hugs: so sorry for your loss last month. I have every faith that this little rainbow bundle will be your forever baby so chat away to your hearts content to us! x


----------



## medic76097

horseypants said:


> i know exactly what you mean medic about it being hard to understand till you go through it.
> 
> but now, it is time to dance!
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> i'm so happy for you!

Im still in the "It cant actually be positive... I must be seeing things." I keep checking the strip and its there. lol I dont really feel anything different. I mean my BBs are sore off and on, but a different kind of sore. Almost like its bruising. My belly is bloated but it does that the day befpre AF, although this has been a week or more of it. I am not super hungry or tired at all. Im cranky but again that is something that happens with AF coming. I dont really feel sick. My back gets sore quicker doing dishes and stuff now. I think my biggest tip off was the total emotional breakdown I had last Monday. lol So bad in fact that DH borrowed a company truck from work and drove an hour home to check on me at 2 in the afternoon. I spent the whole day sobbing and in my mind I kept thinking 'What the hell is wrong with me... I dont even know WHY im crying!" :dohh: I had another bought of that a few nights ago. Poor DH. Other then that, Ive been having trouble sleepnig the last few nights and Im a little constipated. Lucky me huh?? I need a few more days for it to sink in and be confident in my :bfp:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think I'm still waiting for it to sink in medic, so don't worry you are not alone! I've either sat with my tests right next to me so I can check them every couple of mins to make sure that there is actually a line there :rofl: or I've taken to carrying my digi around with me when we are out and taking sneaky peeks at it :lol: x


----------



## ducky1502

Do we have many first time mummys? I cant believe I'm back with my 2nd! Feels like yesterday I was chatting to the 2010 december group.

The things with 2nd, 3rd etc babies is you know what's coming ;) lol. I can't wait to go through it all again (minus the morning sickness please). 

I have no more tests at home, hope the postie brings me some tomorrow. I NEED to pee on something :rofl:


----------



## medic76097

ttc_lolly said:


> I think I'm still waiting for it to sink in medic, so don't worry you are not alone! I've either sat with my tests right next to me so I can check them every couple of mins to make sure that there is actually a line there :rofl: or I've taken to carrying my digi around with me when we are out and taking sneaky peeks at it :lol: x

HAHAHA Im so glad that Im not the only one carrying a dried pee stick in my purse or pocket!! LOL Thank goodness !!



ducky1502 said:


> Do we have many first time mummys? I cant believe I'm back with my 2nd! Feels like yesterday I was chatting to the 2010 december group.

This will be DH and my first together. He has a 4 year old DD, but she lives in another part of the counrty so we dont see her much, sadly. I waited forever for a guy that I could imagine having babies with and finally found him so I was super eager to get knocked up :haha:


----------



## crancherry

Got BFP today at 10dpo...due date Dec. 7th :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I have all my pee sticks in my drawer in the bathroom and I keep checking them to make sure I'm not imagining it haha. 

I'm getting married in July :happydance: so will need to call the shop where I got my dress from asap and let them know I'll be pregnant so I will probably need a larger size to be ordered to alter it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi crancherry :hi: congrats on your BFP! Will update the first page with your details in a sec :thumbup:

Has anyone else been looking at baby things already!? :blush: or I'd it just crazy old, jump-the-gun me? :rofl: I've been looking at doubles as my DD will only be 26 months when bubs arrives. I'm in love with the iCandy pear :cloud9 x


----------



## ducky1502

I haven't properly looked but I've started to think about rearranging our upstairs to fit a new baby lol. Looks like OH's gym is going to be the nursery, and he/she will get the baby furniture and DS will get a big boy bedroom :happydance:

Currently sat researching where I can get an early scan and trying to decide when is best to get it done!


----------



## medic76097

DH and I had started buying things about a year ago in preperation for getting pregnant. We have some large boxes full of newborn to 12 month clothing... stuff we liked and was on sale at the time that we just stored away. I have loads of maternity clothing already cause when its on sale and I like it ,I buy it, plus I like the shirts that are an empire waist since I am a large 36 DD and have a smaller 28 inch waist. I have a hard time finding shirts that fit up top lol We have things from both our families that were ours when we were younger. And I have already researched a whole bunch of jogging buggies and things for baby. I am pretty prepared hahaha


----------



## ducky1502

Wow medic you are prepared :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow medic, good on you! I kinda wish I'd prepared early as even though I've got a few bits from my DD that can be used we still need a lot and these things add up!

I looked at early scans yesterday ducky and they said anywhere between 6-13 weeks :thumbup: I reaaaalllllly want one done but cheapest I could find round my way is £70 :( I doubt OH will let me have that and a gender scan at 16 weeks, AND a 3D done at around 28weeks :rofl: he's such a spoil sport!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh and I just want to say; HAPPY 4 WEEKS TO MEEEEEE :wohoo: hahaha!!

My ticker hasn't updated yet but it's 00:38 here so today is the day!


----------



## medic76097

ducky1502 said:


> Wow medic you are prepared :)

Im going to be 30 in July and have waited along time for this. The buying of baby things started with the excuse that they were things for friends that were pregnant, then it turned into "I forgot to give it to them", then it progressed into "OMG, I LOVE that baby item, I HAVE to have it!" lol I already know how Im going to tell my parents too. My dad has the crib/basket that his great grandfather built for him when we was born and its in storage in my parents basement. My mom asks me every time I visit if I want to take it... if I need it... so when we go visit in May (hopefully Ill be close to 10 weeks) I can tell her finally that I want it :):thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww medic that's a fab way of telling them!

(P.S. You need to take the space out between URL & ] at the end of your siggy ;) hehe!) x


----------



## ducky1502

Awww that's so sweet :) what a lovely way of telling them.


----------



## ducky1502

Yay for 4wks lolly :) SO exciting!!!!

Ooooooh I want the ticker that tells me the fruit size :rofl: I loved that one last time!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you :)

I love that ticker too but I can't fit anymore on my siggy :( going to stick them all on the front page of my journal though so I don't miss out!


----------



## medic76097

Confirmed on a CB Digital tonight!!:cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7772.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lovelychic

Hi. I would love to join this group!! I got my bfp this morning and I'm due December 5 :)


----------



## ducky1502

New ladies are joining quickly now :) congrats to u all. 

Can't sleep... Had a nightmare :( so iv had 3hrs sleep. Good job it's my day off tomorrow. 

Who are u going go tell? Obv OH, I also told my 2 best friends. We haven't decided when to tell family. Last time they all knew by 7wks because I got so I'll it wasn't fair to let them worry.


----------



## ttc_lolly

:hi: Congratulations lovelychic, will add you to the list!

Yaaaay for positive digi's medic :wohoo: I've never seen a first response digi before! I want one :brat: haha x


----------



## ttc_lolly

ducky1502 said:


> New ladies are joining quickly now :) congrats to u all.
> 
> Can't sleep... Had a nightmare :( so iv had 3hrs sleep. Good job it's my day off tomorrow.
> 
> Who are u going go tell? Obv OH, I also told my 2 best friends. We haven't decided when to tell family. Last time they all knew by 7wks because I got so I'll it wasn't fair to let them worry.

Oh no :( I haven't been sleeping too well either. Last night wasn't too bad but the night before I had a very weird dream and it kept waking me up.

We are useless at keeping quiet and so have already told all immediate family and a couple of our best/close friends. Will probably go public around the time of the scan x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh wow Ive been without internet for a few days been away to visit family and there is loads me new people congrats to you all...


----------



## ducky1502

I've peed in a pot.... waiting for the postie like a stalker lol. STILL needing to pee on sticks!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have Not done a test since my first one in case it comes back negative to scared!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Did you have a nice time with your family mommyof2girlz?

Well I've done my daily tests :) darker lines so happy me!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6305dce0.jpg


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yeah i had a good time didnt tell anyone my Hubby was about to tell his mum till i shouted at him. I am extremely stressy poor bloke keeps hiding from me lol thats a lovely dark line! Think i might have to pluck up the courage to get a digi the conception one!


----------



## ducky1502

For those UK mummies Next have some fab maternity bits on sale on their website. Got a load of tops, some work trousers, a dress and some jeans for £50!


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz said:


> yeah i had a good time didnt tell anyone my Hubby was about to tell his mum till i shouted at him. I am extremely stressy poor bloke keeps hiding from me lol thats a lovely dark line! Think i might have to pluck up the courage to get a digi the conception one!

Yes you must get one!! I have one left and going to save it for end of the week to see if I get a 3+ :yipee:



ducky1502 said:


> For those UK mummies Next have some fab maternity bits on sale on their website. Got a load of tops, some work trousers, a dress and some jeans for £50!

Ooh thanks for that, shall have a quick peek now!


----------



## 2016

ducky1502 said:


> 2016 we have boys of very similar age :)

Aaah that's so cool ducky! What is your sons birthdate? S was due Dec 31st but arrived Nov 25th. Makes me expect this one anytime from end of October!


----------



## ducky1502

2016 said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> 2016 we have boys of very similar age :)
> 
> Aaah that's so cool ducky! What is your sons birthdate? S was due Dec 31st but arrived Nov 25th. Makes me expect this one anytime from end of October!Click to expand...

He was due december 10th, went into labour on my due date and he was born on the 11th! Wow so they're super close :)


----------



## MizzPodd

ttc_lolly said:


> Did you have a nice time with your family mommyof2girlz?
> 
> Well I've done my daily tests :) darker lines so happy me!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6305dce0.jpg

Me too!! I will post mine from yesterday because they were super darker than the ones I took on the 25th! so exciting!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

:yipee: I bought some first response whilst I was out doing my food shop :blush: I am unstoppable!!


----------



## MizzPodd

ttc_lolly said:


> Did you have a nice time with your family mommyof2girlz?
> 
> Well I've done my daily tests :) darker lines so happy me!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6305dce0.jpg

I just realized your daughter was born only a little ways from mine who is 18 months almost! and now our new beanies will have similar b-days! lol how cool:happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Good morning lovely ladies,:flower:

The first three are from the 25th and the two FRER are from the 26th! Looks promising I think ladies!
 



Attached Files:







preggo 001.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









preggo 005.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ducky1502

Definately looking good mizzpod. FX for sticky beans for us all :) xx


----------



## MizzPodd

I am praying for stickies everywhere!:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I love that a good few of us have LO's already who are very close in age. Least we can whinge about being huge and dealing with a toddler together :rofl:


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh yes! I know I will be dealing with my very very extremely active 18 month baby girl! But I love that she is so peppy and happy all the time.


----------



## MizzPodd

I made a post about this yesterday, but have any of you ladies had a tiny spot that was light pink when you wipe after your BFPs? I am obviously preggos, but with DD i didn't experience implantation spotting. I only saw it twice yesterday when I wiped. Then this morning, I had a little brown/mucous cm but it was so tiny when I wiped and that was it. Is that normal to have random spotting? I was told by several ladies that it was, and they went through it before but I need some more reassuring again please:huh:


----------



## ducky1502

I've heard a lot of women experience some kind of spotting when AF is normally due.


----------



## ttc_lolly

MizzPodd said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Did you have a nice time with your family mommyof2girlz?
> 
> Well I've done my daily tests :) darker lines so happy me!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6305dce0.jpg
> 
> I just realized your daughter was born only a little ways from mine who is 18 months almost! and now our new beanies will have similar b-days! lol how cool:happydance:Click to expand...

I said that to you a few pages back :lol: strange huh!?

Tests look amazing hun, your test line is darker than the control already :shock: I can't wait to do a first response, not sure if I should wait until the morning or not!?


----------



## ttc_lolly

MizzPodd said:


> I made a post about this yesterday, but have any of you ladies had a tiny spot that was light pink when you wipe after your BFPs? I am obviously preggos, but with DD i didn't experience implantation spotting. I only saw it twice yesterday when I wiped. Then this morning, I had a little brown/mucous cm but it was so tiny when I wiped and that was it. Is that normal to have random spotting? I was told by several ladies that it was, and they went through it before but I need some more reassuring again please:huh:

Completely normal hun :thumbup: x


----------



## MizzPodd

ttc_lolly said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Did you have a nice time with your family mommyof2girlz?
> 
> Well I've done my daily tests :) darker lines so happy me!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6305dce0.jpg
> 
> I just realized your daughter was born only a little ways from mine who is 18 months almost! and now our new beanies will have similar b-days! lol how cool:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I said that to you a few pages back :lol: strange huh!?
> 
> Tests look amazing hun, your test line is darker than the control already :shock: I can't wait to do a first response, not sure if I should wait until the morning or not!?Click to expand...

Oh goodness... preggo brain can't be effecting me this early! Lol:haha:

TEST TEST TEST.....:test::test::test::test: NOW!!!!! :yipee: Go for it! It will be good.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you lolly. It is nice to hear it from fellow preggos :)


----------



## MizzPodd

So ladies,

How are we feeling today? My trips to relieve myself are becoming more frequently now! lol I have been anticipating it tho... i've gone 4 times in less than an hour lol:haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm also weeing more. Had a terrible vivid nightmare last night and im so tired today I think i could sleep for a week!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am peeing more too :haha: I will try hold my pee in for a couple of hours or so before I test again! I'm going through tests like they are going out of fashion :dohh: OH is going to kill me!!


----------



## MizzPodd

ducky- Lol it will only be more to come! 

lolly- if you can't hold it, then TEST! lol I am going to keep saying it until you TEST :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I cant stop testing. I don't even need to hold my pee to get a positive so u won't either I bet xx


----------



## MizzPodd

LOL


----------



## ducky1502

Seriously struggling to stay awake tonight. I never go to bed early, but I dunno if il even make it to 9pm!


----------



## 2016

Here are some of my tests -this first one is FRER at 12dpo.


...and this one is today's at 14dpo. :yipee:


Does it look like my hcg has doubled in those two days? :haha:

After chasing my docs twice more this morning, the EPU eventually got the referral at 1pm today! So it takes my doctors 1.5 days or 12 working hours to process an URGENT referral! :growlmad: Then the EPU hadn't called me so I called them at 3pm.
So I am going in for bloods at 8am on Thursday and 8am on Saturday. THey will call me within 2 hours with the results. The lovely nurse said that on Thursday they will book me a scan date for sometime after 5w4d (which is next saturday). That means it will likely be Tuesday 10th April assuming waiting lists haven't gone crazy thanks to "mini-Christmas". :wacko: I will be 6 weeks by then and can hopefully have the added reassurance of seeing a HB too. :happydance:

Symptoms wise, my BBS feel normal (never really got sore until about 8 weeks in with S) though my nipples are a bit darker already and they seem a bit bigger. I feel pretty queasy all the time already and have done some dry heaving. Nice.
I keep having spells of lightheadedness/dizziness. Oh and the bloating - OMG I already can't button my stupid work trousers. How will I hide this???
Oh and I am peeing lots of course.


----------



## ttc_lolly

2016 - what a fab progression :yipee: I think your HCG levels have quadrupled, or more!!

I tested :haha: couldn't help myself, and with you lot of POAS pushers on my case too I couldn't resist :rofl::rofl::rofl: HA, as if I needed any persuasion anyway!! As I took the test out the pack I realised I'd picked up the standard First Response tests :( not the early result ones. Doesn't make much difference, it's just the standard aren't as sensitive and I was wanting a test line darker than the control (which I'd have definitely got with a FRER I reckon), but oh well! It's still a bit of a shock to see that second line appear :lol:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/351ab1db.jpg


----------



## medic76097

:happydance: Since everyone else is comparing FRERs, Ill add mine too! I ran out this morning and got some since I was using ICs and not getting good lines and then went straight to the digital ones, I missed seeing the lines! 
Plus theres a pic of the note that DH left me this monring on our kitchen memo board :blush: So cute... I think hes excited:dohh:
Im 12 dpo now, I think... I stopped counting DPO and have started to count weeks and days:thumbup:
:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7785.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7780.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG_7779.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow medic that is so unbelievably cute :cloud9: what a sweetheart!! Lovely tests too :)

This is what I left for my OH on Thursday evening after I got my BFP that morning;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/55f1240d.jpg


----------



## medic76097

MizzPodd said:


> So ladies,
> 
> How are we feeling today? My trips to relieve myself are becoming more frequently now! lol I have been anticipating it tho... i've gone 4 times in less than an hour lol:haha:

I started getting light AF type cramps today and those little waves of upset tummy I have been having when I inhale my food then think that I ate too fast, as now happening whenever I eat. Lucky me. Lets see how long I can keep from heaving at work or throwing up outside the ambulance. :haha:
Other then that, I feel great. Not tired or anthing yet, and Im hopnig that doesnt come on too heavy any time soon. I work about 50 hours a week and we have three big dogs that need some attentino, plus renos starting in april and I just started a huge amount of veggie seed that are going to need to be planted in about a month.. oh and I still have to till and prep my garden! LOL I feel like Im starting to nest already. :(


----------



## medic76097

:happydance:


ttc_lolly said:


> Wow medic that is so unbelievably cute :cloud9: what a sweetheart!! Lovely tests too :)
> 
> This is what I left for my OH on Thursday evening after I got my BFP that morning;
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/55f1240d.jpg

Im holding out on my CB digi till afer I get my blood work done. I bought it only for the photo op so Ill save it for now :blush:
Dh seems to be really excited which is nice. I have been sad reading some of the terrible posts on here in other sections of how womens other halves have reacted and I couldnt imagine what that would feel like.:nope:
Im very lucky. He wants a baby just as badly as I do

Very very cute little note that you left too. I was too excited to keep it in and told him right away. Plus I needed his opinion on the faint line before I was sure anyway lol
How did your OH take it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh I told my OH beforehand! I couldn't keep it to myself :rofl: I just rung him and started screaming ''I'M PREGNANT, I'M PREGNANT!!!'' at him!! He was working late that night so I took myself off to bed and left that note with the tests on the kitchen worktop for him :cloud9:

It is nice having an OH as eager and as excited as yourself. My OH has been great, and has really been getting into the whole TTC business, even knowing all the lingo and what my CBFM, OPK's etc are all for and what they detect :haha: he was just over the moon! He's already choosing names and everything! x


----------



## gs20

Hey ladies! i finally get to join in the convo! I have some progression pictures of my tests (I refuse to buy any more, since I already took 6 this cycle!). 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7221/6871328246_5f1d30222f.jpg
photo by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr

And the way I told DH. I'd had the way I wanted to tell him for a while, so while we were visiting his home overseas, I purchased his favorite soccer team's sleeper/onesie to give to him. He just said "oh, this is cute" and I had to ask if he knew why I was giving it to him! And he just got super excited and STILL cannot stop smiling at me =) It's such a wonderful feeling!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7022534283_92a4f93c9a.jpg
Untitled by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr

OH, And ETA: Symtoms so far - at least the heartburn went away, but I pee ALL.THE.TIME. and I wake up with a flat stomach and by nighttime (i.e. now) starting around lunchtime my belly is HUGE! I'm seriously waiting for someone at work to notice, there's nothing I can do about it, it's out of control!


----------



## gs20

ttc_lolly said:


> Wow medic that is so unbelievably cute :cloud9: what a sweetheart!! Lovely tests too :)
> 
> This is what I left for my OH on Thursday evening after I got my BFP that morning;
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/55f1240d.jpg

This is SO cute! Maybe I'll steal this for #2 :blush:


----------



## MizzPodd

Good evening lovely ladies :)

Well, I just got home from the ER (was there over 5 hours) because of some light cramping with spotting. Couldn't see anything in Uterus because of how early I was and HCG was 235. Doc said it may be etopic pregnancy, and i have appt on thursday at 11am for ultrasound... I don't know how to feel because this happened with DD and she was fine. The doc told me my HCG was low then, and didn't know if he saw a yolk sac, but she was a healthy baby, so it is hard to think the worst when it feels like deja vu'. its hard to think the best too though... I guess we shall see on Thursday. I am leaving everything to God. :) What happens, was supposed to happen.


----------



## 2016

MizzPodd said:


> Good evening lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well, I just got home from the ER (was there over 5 hours) because of some light cramping with spotting. Couldn't see anything in Uterus because of how early I was and HCG was 235. Doc said it may be etopic pregnancy, and i have appt on thursday at 11am for ultrasound... I don't know how to feel because this happened with DD and she was fine. The doc told me my HCG was low then, and didn't know if he saw a yolk sac, but she was a healthy baby, so it is hard to think the worst when it feels like deja vu'. its hard to think the best too though... I guess we shall see on Thursday. I am leaving everything to God. :) What happens, was supposed to happen.

Awww hun :hugs: That sounds like an excellent hcg number for 4 weeks. If you ever want to check beta numbers, try the website betabase.co.uk. Hopefully they will do another blood test to check for doubling. Did they test your progesterone level at all? My progesterone stated low and I never had doubling with either ectopic.
What do your tests look like? I got bfn from 9 until 15dpo with both ectopics and then only a faint faint line that never really got darker. Never even got beyond a 1-2 on a digi at 7 weeks :(
My biggest sign of the ectopics was purple (not dark red, purple like prune juice) spotting which apparently comes from the tubes.

Finally, they normally can't see anything on a scan until your levels are at least 2000 so I have everything crossed its just nasty dejavu for you and all will be well. :flower:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies :flower:. I just got my bfp yesterday, and the estimates put my due date as dec. 6! I'm so excited. This will be my first 

I am 11dpo and my lines are gettin darker so I am very excited. I've got a dull nausea feeling and i've had some heartburn the last few days but other than that I'm good.

How are you ladies?


----------



## 2016

glad to see you made it here blu_butterfly. :flower:


----------



## lovelychic

Are any of you guys having mild cramping and back pain/ hip or pelvic pain? This has been going on all day and I don't want to take any meds


----------



## jennalaughs

Hi im new to this forum just got my BFP a few days ago estimated due date is dec 4 ...im soooo excited i cant wait...im also very nervous as we lost a baby in december to potters syndrome....i would definatly love to have a buddy (or several) for thos journey!!!!


----------



## medic76097

lovelychic said:


> Are any of you guys having mild cramping and back pain/ hip or pelvic pain? This has been going on all day and I don't want to take any meds

YUPPERS~
Mine started this morning, Feels like on and off, really dull AF type cramps. More discomfort then any pain really. My hips and lower back feel like they need a really good stretch or soak in the tub. Its a dull annoying ache. Im due for AF tomorrow so to calm my mind I have used my IC HPTs every single time I go to the bathroom, just to see the line and make sure its actually there still :blush: Thank goodness that I ordered 50 cheap HPTs last month:dohh:

Welcome Jennlaughs!! Glad to have you here!


----------



## ducky1502

I feel really rather poorly today :(


----------



## 2016

:hugs: ducky

lovelychic....yes I've had dull/cramp/aching and also some sharp shooting pains since the TWW started. I remember from DS I would get the cramping every time LO had a growth spurt and my uterus was expanding. Unless the cramping is very bad, or comes with a show of blood....I count it as a good thing.

afm...I was too chicken to do the digi yesterday but got my 2-3 this morning at 15dpo so am very pleased. Can't wait to see what my blood results are tomorrow. I am guessing they should be at least 300. :happydance:


----------



## medic76097

I have an apt tomorrow with the doctor for blood work :). I'm so excited but nervous. We live in a small small town and I work at the hospital with all the nurses and docs and I am actually worried that people will find out before I want them to.


----------



## lovelychic

medic76097 said:


> lovelychic said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you guys having mild cramping and back pain/ hip or pelvic pain? This has been going on all day and I don't want to take any meds
> 
> YUPPERS~
> Mine started this morning, Feels like on and off, really dull AF type cramps. More discomfort then any pain really. My hips and lower back feel like they need a really good stretch or soak in the tub. Its a dull annoying ache. Im due for AF tomorrow so to calm my mind I have used my IC HPTs every single time I go to the bathroom, just to see the line and make sure its actually there still :blush: Thank goodness that I ordered 50 cheap HPTs last month:dohh:
> 
> Welcome Jennlaughs!! Glad to have you here!Click to expand...

Thanks medic. That made me feel better. I just did some stretching and used a heating pad on my back and that did the trick... Oh the joys of pregnancy... AND I LOVE IT :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good Morning/Evening ladies :) Hope everyone is well?

gs20 - fab progression :thumbup: that little outfit is too cute! what team does your OH support? and definitely do the scribble note and test! x

MizzPodd - :hugs: I have every hope your little beany is just fine. I have no idea about hcg levels etc but 2016 obviously does and her advice sounds great. Thinking of you x

lovelychic - I have been getting lower back ache for a bit now, it was one of my earlier symptoms. I took some paracetamol for mine, but I had a headache too x

ducky - :hugs: is it MS, or generally feeling like poop? Hope it passes soon lovely x

2016 - YAYYYY for 2-3 digi :happydance: I look forward to hearing the results from your bloods! x

medic - arghhh what a pain! I hope nobody spots you! x

AFM - I'm having some cramping and stretching type pains today. I thought it might be a little early for my uterus to be stretching but obviously not! I'm very bloated, and this is my 2nd bubs so I'm expecting to show a lot sooner. Not too soon I hope as I'm trying to keep it on the DL until we've had our dating scan!

It's a lovely sunny day here today so I'm off to meet a BnB friend and we are taking the kids to an Easter egg hunt which will be fun. I'm probably more excited than DD :rofl: x


Congratulations to our new Snowflakes blu_butterfly and jennalaughs :yipee::wohoo: I'll update you both on to our EDD list now :)


----------



## MizzPodd

lovelychic said:


> Are any of you guys having mild cramping and back pain/ hip or pelvic pain? This has been going on all day and I don't want to take any meds

Hey lovelychic, with my first baby, I had those same symptoms and it was normal because it is your uterus stretching making room for the baby. If you have a slim frame then you will notice more (that's what happened with me anyway) :thumbup:


----------



## MizzPodd

2016 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Good evening lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well, I just got home from the ER (was there over 5 hours) because of some light cramping with spotting. Couldn't see anything in Uterus because of how early I was and HCG was 235. Doc said it may be etopic pregnancy, and i have appt on thursday at 11am for ultrasound... I don't know how to feel because this happened with DD and she was fine. The doc told me my HCG was low then, and didn't know if he saw a yolk sac, but she was a healthy baby, so it is hard to think the worst when it feels like deja vu'. its hard to think the best too though... I guess we shall see on Thursday. I am leaving everything to God. :) What happens, was supposed to happen.
> 
> Awww hun :hugs: That sounds like an excellent hcg number for 4 weeks. If you ever want to check beta numbers, try the website betabase.co.uk. Hopefully they will do another blood test to check for doubling. Did they test your progesterone level at all? My progesterone stated low and I never had doubling with either ectopic.
> What do your tests look like? I got bfn from 9 until 15dpo with both ectopics and then only a faint faint line that never really got darker. Never even got beyond a 1-2 on a digi at 7 weeks :(
> My biggest sign of the ectopics was purple (not dark red, purple like prune juice) spotting which apparently comes from the tubes.
> 
> Finally, they normally can't see anything on a scan until your levels are at least 2000 so I have everything crossed its just nasty dejavu for you and all will be well. :flower:Click to expand...

My tests look great here they are. the bottom three are from the 25th, and the top two are from 26th. af is due today.
 



Attached Files:







preggo 006.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MizzPodd

2016 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Good evening lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well, I just got home from the ER (was there over 5 hours) because of some light cramping with spotting. Couldn't see anything in Uterus because of how early I was and HCG was 235. Doc said it may be etopic pregnancy, and i have appt on thursday at 11am for ultrasound... I don't know how to feel because this happened with DD and she was fine. The doc told me my HCG was low then, and didn't know if he saw a yolk sac, but she was a healthy baby, so it is hard to think the worst when it feels like deja vu'. its hard to think the best too though... I guess we shall see on Thursday. I am leaving everything to God. :) What happens, was supposed to happen.
> 
> Awww hun :hugs: That sounds like an excellent hcg number for 4 weeks. If you ever want to check beta numbers, try the website betabase.co.uk. Hopefully they will do another blood test to check for doubling. Did they test your progesterone level at all? My progesterone stated low and I never had doubling with either ectopic.
> What do your tests look like? I got bfn from 9 until 15dpo with both ectopics and then only a faint faint line that never really got darker. Never even got beyond a 1-2 on a digi at 7 weeks :(
> My biggest sign of the ectopics was purple (not dark red, purple like prune juice) spotting which apparently comes from the tubes.
> 
> Finally, they normally can't see anything on a scan until your levels are at least 2000 so I have everything crossed its just nasty dejavu for you and all will be well. :flower:Click to expand...

And honestly, it may be earlier than four weeks because my period would have been due today or tomorrow, but they put it at 4 weeks to estimate. I haven't had any dark red/purple spots...I have had 2 tiny light pink spots on the 26th and then tiny brown on 27th once. But the nurse said I needed to go since it happened at last pregnancy. When it did happen, I was like 6 weeks versus me only being between 3 and 4 this time. I feel like everything will be fine because it is so early and my hcg will be higher in a week or two, but it's scary thinking it might not be okay. I will keep everyone updated on what happens tomorrow. 

Thank you so much and I am sorry for your losses :hugs: I pray this one sticks for you, me, and everyone else in here!!:happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

2016 said:


> Here are some of my tests -this first one is FRER at 12dpo.
> 
> 
> ...and this one is today's at 14dpo. :yipee:
> 
> 
> Does it look like my hcg has doubled in those two days? :haha:
> 
> After chasing my docs twice more this morning, the EPU eventually got the referral at 1pm today! So it takes my doctors 1.5 days or 12 working hours to process an URGENT referral! :growlmad: Then the EPU hadn't called me so I called them at 3pm.
> So I am going in for bloods at 8am on Thursday and 8am on Saturday. THey will call me within 2 hours with the results. The lovely nurse said that on Thursday they will book me a scan date for sometime after 5w4d (which is next saturday). That means it will likely be Tuesday 10th April assuming waiting lists haven't gone crazy thanks to "mini-Christmas". :wacko: I will be 6 weeks by then and can hopefully have the added reassurance of seeing a HB too. :happydance:
> 
> Symptoms wise, my BBS feel normal (never really got sore until about 8 weeks in with S) though my nipples are a bit darker already and they seem a bit bigger. I feel pretty queasy all the time already and have done some dry heaving. Nice.
> I keep having spells of lightheadedness/dizziness. Oh and the bloating - OMG I already can't button my stupid work trousers. How will I hide this???
> Oh and I am peeing lots of course.

2016 they look EXCELLENT!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
It sounds like you are doing great! I pray it keeps going this way for you! Don't you just hate the long wait for referrals?!! Drives me crazy!!! I am always filled with anticipation! lol


----------



## MizzPodd

jennalaughs said:


> Hi im new to this forum just got my BFP a few days ago estimated due date is dec 4 ...im soooo excited i cant wait...im also very nervous as we lost a baby in december to potters syndrome....i would definatly love to have a buddy (or several) for thos journey!!!!

Congrats and welcome Jenna! Mine is for Dec 4th too! Cool! I pray you have a H&H 9 months and more!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

ducky1502 said:


> I feel really rather poorly today :(

aww Ducky I hope you feel better today. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

medic76097 said:


> I have an apt tomorrow with the doctor for blood work :). I'm so excited but nervous. We live in a small small town and I work at the hospital with all the nurses and docs and I am actually worried that people will find out before I want them to.

Medic I feel your pain. lol with DD, I worked in a small clinic, and people were soooooooo nosey and I knew they knew because our work is dealing with referrals, medical reords, etc. lol don't worry about it! Enjoy enjoy! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

ttc_lolly said:


> 2016 - what a fab progression :yipee: I think your HCG levels have quadrupled, or more!!
> 
> I tested :haha: couldn't help myself, and with you lot of POAS pushers on my case too I couldn't resist :rofl::rofl::rofl: HA, as if I needed any persuasion anyway!! As I took the test out the pack I realised I'd picked up the standard First Response tests :( not the early result ones. Doesn't make much difference, it's just the standard aren't as sensitive and I was wanting a test line darker than the control (which I'd have definitely got with a FRER I reckon), but oh well! It's still a bit of a shock to see that second line appear :lol:
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/351ab1db.jpg

Looks Beautiful!!!! :thumbup::):):)


----------



## MizzPodd

I looked on betabase, and my HCG is considered good according to those numbers... The ER doc made it seem bad, so confused but i guess since he is only an ER doc, he may not know much about OB. Can't wait for my appointment tomorrow... I hope they test my HCG levels again!


----------



## 2016

MizzPodd said:


> I looked on betabase, and my HCG is considered good according to those numbers... The ER doc made it seem bad, so confused but i guess since he is only an ER doc, he may not know much about OB. Can't wait for my appointment tomorrow... I hope they test my HCG levels again!

I think they should definitely do bloods again. A single hcg test doesn't give a very clear picture. Betabase is great isn't it? Another fab site is 
https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator You can put in two results and it calculates doubling time and plots it on a graph to show you where you sit in the "normal" range.

And have all you ladies been on https://www.askbaby.com It is so cool! you register, load in your EDD then go to Pregnancy---> Your Baby's Development and it gives you a real-time animation of what your bean looks like RIGHT NOW. I can stare at it for ages lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

good morning ladies.

My lines are getting darker as well. I got a "pregnant" response on the CB digi this morning :dance: 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## MizzPodd

Morning lovely ladies,

So I took two test just now to compare them from two days ago... what do you think? They look darker to me... so that's a good sign that my HCG levels are rising? :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







preggo picks month by month 001.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MizzPodd

Blu_Butterfly said:


> good morning ladies.
> 
> My lines are getting darker as well. I got a "pregnant" response on the CB digi this morning :dance:
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?

Congrats again Blu! I am doing okay, well better... still nervous about tomorrow's appt, praying it is not ectopic pregnancy, but the signs are leaning towards good results... my HCG levels are in the normal range according to betabase.com, my test are getting darker, and I haven't had any bleeding.:happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

2016 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> I looked on betabase, and my HCG is considered good according to those numbers... The ER doc made it seem bad, so confused but i guess since he is only an ER doc, he may not know much about OB. Can't wait for my appointment tomorrow... I hope they test my HCG levels again!
> 
> I think they should definitely do bloods again. A single hcg test doesn't give a very clear picture. Betabase is great isn't it? Another fab site is
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator You can put in two results and it calculates doubling time and plots it on a graph to show you where you sit in the "normal" range.
> 
> And have all you ladies been on https://www.askbaby.com It is so cool! you register, load in your EDD then go to Pregnancy---> Your Baby's Development and it gives you a real-time animation of what your bean looks like RIGHT NOW. I can stare at it for ages lol.Click to expand...

I am going to request it at my appt tomorrow because I have to give a urin sample at the lab anyway, so I am going to ask if they can check my HCG levels again through bloodwork.

OMG that site is amazing!! Thank you!! I saw that I am completely fine as far as the levels, and that's with not knowing what DPO I was on. :)

I am about to check out askbaby.com.:D


----------



## jennalaughs

anyone else getting hot flashes and having trouble sleeping? lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:happydance:*MizzP* I'm so glad to hear that things are looking better. Lines are definitely getting darker!!!!

*2016* Thanks for sharing those links 

*jennalaughs* I'm still extra hot.. hubby says, what do you expect, you're a human incubator for the next 9 months. 

*ttc_lolly* Thanks for adding me to the first page. 

*Lovely* - how are you feeling today? 

*ducky* - I hope you feel better.


----------



## jennalaughs

does anyone here live in canada in the GTA? i need to find a high risk dr and im not sure how to go about that


----------



## ducky1502

Evening lovelies. After a long day at work, a very difficult toddler and tidying the house the dog destroyed I have finally sat down!

Felt horrendous today! Felt really sick all morning and a banging headache after lunch. I've had a sore throat too so dunno if it's a bug. Slept terrible last night, off my food, my back hurts too :( not a happy bunny today!


----------



## medic76097

jennalaughs: Call a hospital and ask for the maternity ward. You can ask one of the nurses on call about who they deal with. A little cheeky to do since its not the nurses job, but you will get the best choice that way. A nurse would never recommend one thats not a fantastic doctor. :) Good Luck

Ducky1502: Sorry your not feeling great! Make some time for yourself!! Get into bed early and read a book!! I see we are close in dates, thats awesome! Enjoy your evening!


----------



## 2016

I've also had a nasty headache today and seem to be unable to sleep past 4am. :wacko:


----------



## jennalaughs

2016 said:


> I've also had a nasty headache today and seem to be unable to sleep past 4am. :wacko:

last night i didnt even get to sleep until 4 just laid in bed and listened to my fiance snore, which seems so much more irritating now then it used too!! lol


----------



## lovelychic

jennalaughs said:


> anyone else getting hot flashes and having trouble sleeping? lol

OMG!!! hot flashes every now and then but I haven't got a good night of rest for the past week... I go to bed at 9 and wake up at 12:00 am then fall back to sleep at 1:30 but wake up at 2. Up for an hour then fall to sleep at 3:30 and back up at 6:30am. And I have work until 6:30pm tonight. I don't know what to do!! Lol. The joys of pregnancy ...gotta love it


----------



## medic76097

jennalaughs said:


> anyone else getting hot flashes and having trouble sleeping? lol

Sleeping has always been crap for me but the hotflashes!! OMG! My partner at work asked me if I had the flu last night. We were transporting a patient and I had my head out the window like an animal because the heat was on in the back to the ambulance! lol Im sure it looked just silly. I have checked my temp several times and Im running about a degree and a half hotter then I normally am. DH thought he would make me feel better by telling me "Enjoy the weather now.. think of July and August when youll be huge and it will be hot here". Hes going to have to stop shoving his foot in his mouth like that.. His cute little 'quirks' are starting to make me angry :haha:


----------



## jennalaughs

medic76097 said:


> jennalaughs said:
> 
> 
> anyone else getting hot flashes and having trouble sleeping? lol
> 
> Sleeping has always been crap for me but the hotflashes!! OMG! My partner at work asked me if I had the flu last night. We were transporting a patient and I had my head out the window like an animal because the heat was on in the back to the ambulance! lol Im sure it looked just silly. I have checked my temp several times and Im running about a degree and a half hotter then I normally am. DH thought he would make me feel better by telling me "Enjoy the weather now.. think of July and August when youll be huge and it will be hot here". Hes going to have to stop shoving his foot in his mouth like that.. His cute little 'quirks' are starting to make me angry :haha:Click to expand...

OMG totally dreading summer and the heat!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

I found that by the time it was summer I was coming up to and in my 2nd trimester so the heat wasnt too bad. Not too many hot flushes anymore and not big enough to be uncomfortable. You will find that your bump will be ur own winter coat when we get that far ;) haha. I resorted to wearing OH's jumpers etc by then!


----------



## medic76097

jennalaughs said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennalaughs said:
> 
> 
> anyone else getting hot flashes and having trouble sleeping? lol
> 
> Sleeping has always been crap for me but the hotflashes!! OMG! My partner at work asked me if I had the flu last night. We were transporting a patient and I had my head out the window like an animal because the heat was on in the back to the ambulance! lol Im sure it looked just silly. I have checked my temp several times and Im running about a degree and a half hotter then I normally am. DH thought he would make me feel better by telling me "Enjoy the weather now.. think of July and August when youll be huge and it will be hot here". Hes going to have to stop shoving his foot in his mouth like that.. His cute little 'quirks' are starting to make me angry :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG totally dreading summer and the heat!!!!!Click to expand...

I am already thinking a shallow kid pool and some frosty drinks are going to get me through. I bought a Margarita machine before Christmas which sadly will only be mixing virgin drinks for me this summer :dohh:


----------



## lovelychic

Blu_Butterfly said:


> :happydance:*MizzP* I'm so glad to hear that things are looking better. Lines are definitely getting darker!!!!
> 
> *2016* Thanks for sharing those links
> 
> *jennalaughs* I'm still extra hot.. hubby says, what do you expect, you're a human incubator for the next 9 months.
> 
> *ttc_lolly* Thanks for adding me to the first page.
> 
> *Lovely* - how are you feeling today?
> 
> *ducky* - I hope you feel better.

Blu im doing good today. A little tired from a week of restless nights and waves of nausea but still :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on the digi Blu :yipee: I love seeing those words appear! I have one digi left to do and I'm *trying* to save it until next week - we'll see if I can actually get that far without peeing on it though :rofl:

Awww sorry you're feeling crappy ducky :hugs: is it nausea/MS?

I have been getting hot flushes too, but it has been quite warm here today! Shouldn't be too bad in the Summer I don't think as we'll only be 5/6 months preggers then, but I could be wrong! Last time it was dreadful, but a cold water mist spray and ice lollies did help! x


----------



## jennalaughs

So i can officially add weepyness and irritability to my growing list of symptoms...what a day!! Lol


----------



## 2016

I agree with ducky...I think 1st and 3rd tris are the worst for feeling too hot. I don't recall bring overly uncomfortable over summer when pg with DS at all. I did however feel very warm all winter despite wearing short sleeves and maybe a baggy cardi at the end.

At the hospital bright and early this morning. Left home early to try miss the traffic as I now have to cross the whole town centre to get to the hospital instead if it just being a mile away. Got here way early at 7.40am when the unit only opens at 8am. Sat here waiting for ages and another couple turned up at 8am. When the nurse arrived to open up, they stood up and barged in front of me. Rude. :growlmad: I could maybe understand if the woman was distressed but she was laughing and joking with the nurse.

Anyway, bloods have been done. Will get the results around lunchtime. Then I have more bloods same time on Saturday and have a scan booked for 8.40am on Tuesday 10th. :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Scores on the doors:

hcg = 572miu (I guess I would have got 2-3 on the digi on Tuesday :rofl:)
progesterone = >80

...so by Saturday it needs to be at least 900 they say.


----------



## horseypants

2016, that is a great update! i'm and going to go in for a second round of bloods too. first beta, from the day before yesterday, was 216 :). we'll get to celebrate this weekend 

:dance:

that other lady was obnoxious! i'm glad you managed to be your lovely self anyway.

jenna that is a beautful photograph. i can corroborate that it's totally cause you're prego. i am having hotflashes, trouble sleeping irritability and i'm crying at least twice as often as normal. and medic, along the same lines, yeah. my oh was totally annoying yesterday too. i gotta remind myself today and over the weekend when he's being quirky and i want to smash and kill, that it is a prego symptom and i should take delight in it for that reason. -kinda like everytime my boobs hurt lately, i think, "yay! tatas hurt, i'm prego!"

hi lolly, hi all! 5am in california right now :)

i'm going to a baby shower for my oh's relative this weekend. when i was shopping for her yesterday, i couldnt resist and bought a ridiculously cute furry jumpsuit kinda thing. (whatever you call a longsleeve onesie with feet and hood). it blew my mind to imagine that in december, baby will be wearing it. showed it to oh and we had a moment over that. i'm glad i havent managed to scare him off despite my being grumpy :p


----------



## medic76097

Oh the hormones!! There's all sorts of nasty little tidbits that women dont share. I had an hour last night at work where I swear I was watching myself have an out of body experience. I got angry and then before I knew it I was close to yelling, sending nasty emails to our supervisor and basically freaking out. Not a single tread of control. All I could do was ride it out till I was too tired to go anymore and then lay down for an after rage nap. Lol


----------



## gs20

I'm with you all on being wide awake around 4am...and then ready for a nap by 9 or 10, in the middle of the work day :dohh:

Nervous as I have my first blood test at the Dr. today, but I'm not sure they do it the same way here, I don't think I'll be going in again until I see the OB @ 9 weeks?! How do you get so many tests to make sure your numbers are doubling?


----------



## 2016

gs20...I get the tests because I have had 2 ectopics and a host of other complications before. :cry: I'd really rather not have them at all. For most women/pregnancies they aren't necessary. Even if a person is tested early on and all the numbers look good, that doesn't guarantee everything will continue that way anyway. It's a funny old game this. :(
If your tests are getting darker it is likely everything is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm having the worst acne flare up :-( Heartburn and slight nausea. Nipps still ever so sore I pee very often. But other than, I don't notice many symptoms so far...

Is anyone else's stomach feeling tight, like you did crunches or something?


----------



## horseypants

yes and thank goodness cause my latest paranoia was a wierd stretch last night that i thought could have unplugged something inside. i was so happy when i had a wave of proper stretchy cramps just now... and it's fading to that "just did situps" feeling. whew. i reached around to grab something on the nightstand last night, pulled something in there and have been tripping on it since. i think i can feel where lo is on my right side, and of course i twisted my right like that. i am having bloods because of past mc too. i told myself NO MORE WORRYING after friday when i get the results. on to week five by monday without being a nervous nelly i hope. it's amazing - i'm so busy at work this week, you'd think i wouldnt have time to overanlyse every little thing but oh contrare! i've even been waking up early!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yeah, not worrying about every little thing is the hard part, especially if you've had previous mc

For those of you seeing a ED/FS, did they bring you back into the office after your BFP or did you simply make your appointment with your OB?


----------



## ttc_lolly

My skin is awful :( I don't know why this baby is trying to make me look like a spotty 15 yeard old again! Having a bit of stretching and some twinges too which I don't recall getting this early with DD :shrug:

I'm still testing :dohh: I'm almost out of tests actually but will more than likely (definitely :haha:) buy some when I'm in town tomorrow. My tests this morning were nice and dark so very pleased with those;


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/d080d73d.jpg

I'm soooo tired, I could sleep for England :sleep: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello Snowflakes,

I just came back from my appointment, and since I am so early, they could not confirm if it was ectopic or not. However, the doctor showed me what looked like a gestational sac!! (4 weeks6days). He did not want to confirm that, but it looked just like my daughter's did when I was pregnant with her. :) As of now, he said my HCG levels have doubled in the last 48 hours which is very good, and I come back in two weeks to get an ultra sound, and this will confirm if there is a baby, and if it is ectopic or not. I am excited and praying everything is fine. But everything is looking great at the moment! Whew! I feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And I know what I saw!!! So blessed and grateful right now!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's brilliant news MizzPodd :hugs: so you could be further along!? I have every hope that bubs is fine, and I'm sure it will be xx


----------



## juless

Hello! I'd love to join you guys! I tested today for the first time a faint positive, stronger on the afternoon test though! :) I had brown spotting for the last 3 days so I've been sure AF would come, this is a wonderful surprise! Nervous with the spotting, but hopeful! I'm due Dec. 6th! :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Juless!!! Yaye! You made it here. Congrats! :dance: so happy for you! Welcome :hugs:
And we have the same due date! :happydance:


----------



## gs20

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm having the worst acne flare up :-( Heartburn and slight nausea. Nipps still ever so sore I pee very often. But other than, I don't notice many symptoms so far...
> 
> Is anyone else's stomach feeling tight, like you did crunches or something?

I am feeling the same way, heartburn, and my stomach is "full", like I ate too much and it's settled between my hip bones :shrug: 

2016 - Thanks for letting me know! I am a worrywart and can't help it! Sorry for all you've been through, hopefully this one is where it needs to be :hugs:

MizzPodd - Yaay! What wonderful news =)

Welcome Jules!


----------



## LemonTea

Ooh, I see there's another December group. Cautiously jumping in! 

Full story here, but just short of one year trying and a week before laparscopic surgery to fix some problems that may be making me infertile, we found out that we're expecting. I am so nervous for what might be ahead, and so afraid that something might happen, but trying so hard to remain happy in this moment. I really hope that this is it for DH and me (and everyone else here). First beta was 162, and second (today) was 322, so I'm cautiously optimistic... 

I hope we're all here for good -- looking forward to meeting everyone!

Oh, I'm due Dec. 5!


----------



## MizzPodd

LemonTea said:


> Ooh, I see there's another December group. Cautiously jumping in!
> 
> Full story here, but just short of one year trying and a week before laparscopic surgery to fix some problems that may be making me infertile, we found out that we're expecting. I am so nervous for what might be ahead, and so afraid that something might happen, but trying so hard to remain happy in this moment. I really hope that this is it for DH and me (and everyone else here). First beta was 162, and second (today) was 322, so I'm cautiously optimistic...
> 
> I hope we're all here for good -- looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Oh, I'm due Dec. 5!

Lemontea welcome!!! Wooohooo congrats!! Your beta levels sound terrific! I just got my blood levels for HCG today too, and they were doubled which is great! Enjoy it and try to just remain optimistic. :D This is a beautiful time for all of us!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think I am due the fourth, but I don't know for sure until I see the ultrasound to show how far along baby actually is, and that is april 13th! So excited!


----------



## MizzPodd

blu and gs20, I'm sorry dears! I don't want to jinx it, but I haven't had any nausea yet!! Watch in 2 weeks, it will be here full blast. lol But just remember it is a good sign when you are having nausea. :):):):)


----------



## MizzPodd

ttc_lolly said:


> That's brilliant news MizzPodd :hugs: so you could be further along!? I have every hope that bubs is fine, and I'm sure it will be xx

Thank you! 
But yes, from what the transvaginal ultrasound showed... I will know for sure April 13th! :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Welcome jules!! Glad to have you here! :)


----------



## LemonTea

gs20 said:


> Congrats!!! I think the tickers all come from lilypie or baby gaga.com
> 
> I'm still too nervous to make one!

Glad to know I'm not the only one afraid to jinx things! I feel nutty enough joining due date clubs, and yesterday, I felt like I was dooming us when I bought pregnancy books. I so want a ticker though -- maybe after my ultrasound next week...


----------



## LemonTea

ducky1502 said:


> I have 2 digi's, 2 frer's and 15 cheapest coming in the post lol.

Anyone else still POAS everyday, just to be sure? I feel like a fool doing it but I can't help it -- plus I have a stash of about 25 left, so I feel like I shouldn't let them go to waste... :blush:


----------



## LemonTea

medic76097 said:


> Im so ridiculously excited. I got a :bfp: last month and was just shocked then had a m/c at 4w1d and was so upset. I didnt understand why women were upset to lose a pregnancy that early, as my medical training teaches us that its more a bundle of cells at that point then an actual baby (sorry if that offends some!) but I get it now. Im not sure if I can keep my big mouth shut at work for long so Im hoping that Ill be able to get all my chatting out here and keep it secret for a while!! Im so happy for this :bfp:!!

I'm sorry to hear that you lost the other pregnancy. I've never had a miscarriage before (well, never had a BFP before either), but bundle of cells or not, this is my nightmare. I hope we're all in the long haul!!


----------



## LemonTea

ducky1502 said:


> Do we have many first time mummys? I cant believe I'm back with my 2nd!

This is my first rodeo!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome juless and lemontea :hi: and huge congratulations to you both! I'll update you both on to our EDD list as soon as I'm out of the bath :haha:

Still testing multiple times daily here :thumbup: if only to see the lines get darker and to help it sink in a little more! 

And get a ticker lemontea! Put the group siggy link in there too :lol: I'm already looking at prams and I don't even care :smug: ha x


----------



## LemonTea

ttc_lolly said:


> Has anyone else been looking at baby things already!? :blush: or I'd it just crazy old, jump-the-gun me? :rofl: I've been looking at doubles as my DD will only be 26 months when bubs arrives. I'm in love with the iCandy pear :cloud9 x

I bought three pregnancy books yesterday (and I joined this group today), but that's about it -- I am so afraid of jinxing this! I think I'll probably hold off through the first trimester, but then all bets are off!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I just called my FS office. They ordered bloods for tomorrow. Ill go in morning before work and they said ill have results by end of day. Fx'd crossed for great results tomorrow

Welcome lemontea! 

MizzP I am so thrilled to hear your great news :hugs:


----------



## LemonTea

lovelychic said:


> Are any of you guys having mild cramping and back pain/ hip or pelvic pain? This has been going on all day and I don't want to take any meds

My only major pregnancy symptom so far has been sporadic but pretty intense cramping -- it started about three days before I found out I was pregnant, and hasn't let up since. It's like a sharp pain every five or six hours or so. I was tentatively diagnosed with endometriosis about six weeks ago, and was supposed to have surgery to remove it next week. I'm reading that for a lot of people with endo, cramps are a big part of the first trimester, so I'm trying not to worry. Plus, I hear it's pretty common even for people who don't have endo, especially if it's your first -- something about the uterus stretching to make room for the growing baby. 

I think as long as you're not bleeding, you're supposed to be okay if there's cramping!


----------



## LemonTea

2016 said:


> Unless the cramping is very bad, or comes with a show of blood....I count it as a good thing.

Yea, I'm trying to look at it that way too! Hurts like hell, but I just tell myself it's the baby saying "I'm still here!"


----------



## mummyof2girlz

how is everyone? I am starting to feel pregnant i have the worst heart burn ever my bbs are gigantic and so tender, sickness! And i know Its way to early but i keep getting a flickering sensation in my tummy like quickening think Its in my head! i went to weight watchers tonight to be told i can not go anymore so im going to have to have some self control on my own no stuffing cakes all night long lol..


----------



## LemonTea

lovelychic said:


> jennalaughs said:
> 
> 
> anyone else getting hot flashes and having trouble sleeping? lol
> 
> OMG!!! hot flashes every now and then but I haven't got a good night of rest for the past week... I go to bed at 9 and wake up at 12:00 am then fall back to sleep at 1:30 but wake up at 2. Up for an hour then fall to sleep at 3:30 and back up at 6:30am. And I have work until 6:30pm tonight. I don't know what to do!! Lol. The joys of pregnancy ...gotta love itClick to expand...

Man, I thought I was having insomnia because I was so freaking excited! Turns out it's another pregnancy sign -- I'll take it! I'm so worried about losing this kiddo that I'm practically praying for morning sickness at this point lol


----------



## LemonTea

Blu_Butterfly said:


> For those of you seeing a ED/FS, did they bring you back into the office after your BFP or did you simply make your appointment with your OB?

I'm seeing a fertility specialist, and I'm planning to keep going there for scans until I'm out of the clear or until they give me the okay to go to another doctor/midwife. So maybe I'll 'graduate' at 8 weeks? I went there on Tuesday for a blood draw for betas after getting the BFP that morning, and again today for the second beta. Then I'm supposed to have my first scan next Wednesday.


----------



## LemonTea

MizzPodd said:


> Hello Snowflakes,
> 
> I just came back from my appointment, and since I am so early, they could not confirm if it was ectopic or not. However, the doctor showed me what looked like a gestational sac!! (4 weeks6days). He did not want to confirm that, but it looked just like my daughter's did when I was pregnant with her. :) As of now, he said my HCG levels have doubled in the last 48 hours which is very good, and I come back in two weeks to get an ultra sound, and this will confirm if there is a baby, and if it is ectopic or not. I am excited and praying everything is fine. But everything is looking great at the moment! Whew! I feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I know what I saw!!! So blessed and grateful right now!!!

That's awesome!!! I've been worried that they won't be able to see anything when I go in next week - super excited that you could clearly see your baby at 4+6! Best of luck at your next scan!


----------



## LemonTea

mummyof2girlz said:


> how is everyone? I am starting to feel pregnant i have the worst heart burn ever my bbs are gigantic and so tender, sickness! And i know Its way to early but i keep getting a flickering sensation in my tummy like quickening think Its in my head! i went to weight watchers tonight to be told i can not go anymore so im going to have to have some self control on my own no stuffing cakes all night long lol..

I'm feeling pretty good! The only pregnancy sign I've noticed over the last few days is the cramping. Before the BFP I thought it was a sure sign of AF, and now with the BFP I know it's something else entirely. It's like a really sharp but quick AF cramp every five or six hours or so -- even at night. I'm taking it as a good sign, but I hear that if it's due to endometriosis, I might have to deal with them throughout the first trimester before they start to level off. 

Other than that, I've noticed some lower back pain -- a day before I got the BFP, and then today. No other symptoms, so I'm trying to enjoy it before the nausea starts!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome juless and LemonTea :hi: a huge congrats to you both on your BFPs :yipee:

I have added you both to the EDD list on the first page!

Well, I'm thinking of starting my preggo journal as I feel a bit of a fraud still using my TTC journal! I may have also just bought my double buggy too :blush: it can be used as a single though so may use it for DD for the time being ;) x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

LemonTea said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone? I am starting to feel pregnant i have the worst heart burn ever my bbs are gigantic and so tender, sickness! And i know Its way to early but i keep getting a flickering sensation in my tummy like quickening think Its in my head! i went to weight watchers tonight to be told i can not go anymore so im going to have to have some self control on my own no stuffing cakes all night long lol..
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good! The only pregnancy sign I've noticed over the last few days is the cramping. Before the BFP I thought it was a sure sign of AF, and now with the BFP I know it's something else entirely. It's like a really sharp but quick AF cramp every five or six hours or so -- even at night. I'm taking it as a good sign, but I hear that if it's due to endometriosis, I might have to deal with them throughout the first trimester before they start to level off.
> 
> Other than that, I've noticed some lower back pain -- a day before I got the BFP, and then today. No other symptoms, so I'm trying to enjoy it before the nausea starts!Click to expand...

Ive been having the same cramps they do worry me at times but i can kind of remember it from my other pregnancies but as i wasnt really trying either time i didnt take much notice. Ive noticed so much more this time!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

has anyone been on the Chinese gender predictor yet or is that just me lol!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I had plenty of cramping and stretching with DD and again this time round.

I did the chinese gender prediction as soon as I got my BFP :rofl: mine says boy! I also had a conception reading done by Gail last year who said I'd get my BFP in Feb 2012 and would conceive a boy. She was a month off conception but I wonder if she got the sex right!? I'd love a boy :) although would be more than happy with another girl, but it would be fab to have one of each! xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i got boy too Ive two girls so a boy would be brill but you get what your given i suppose would be interesting to see what everyone is predicted and what they have!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh it'll be good to see! I can't wait to find out the sex, 16 weeks seems so far away yet :brat:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i know they couldnt tell me with either of my girls will be fab if i can find out this time im not patient enough to wait! Sooo exciting..


----------



## ttc_lolly

That would drive me crazy! We got a few scans so checked she was still a girl for each one :lol: xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Mine said girl..oh how I am hoping for a girl but will be happy to have a healthy baby.

I have 3 stepsons. This is my first and dh and I first together. I'd love to give him his only girl.


----------



## MizzPodd

LemonTea said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hello Snowflakes,
> 
> I just came back from my appointment, and since I am so early, they could not confirm if it was ectopic or not. However, the doctor showed me what looked like a gestational sac!! (4 weeks6days). He did not want to confirm that, but it looked just like my daughter's did when I was pregnant with her. :) As of now, he said my HCG levels have doubled in the last 48 hours which is very good, and I come back in two weeks to get an ultra sound, and this will confirm if there is a baby, and if it is ectopic or not. I am excited and praying everything is fine. But everything is looking great at the moment! Whew! I feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I know what I saw!!! So blessed and grateful right now!!!
> 
> That's awesome!!! I've been worried that they won't be able to see anything when I go in next week - super excited that you could clearly see your baby at 4+6! Best of luck at your next scan!Click to expand...

Don't worry because the doc said that he didn't expect to see anything today... I still don't even know if that is how far along I really am... We both confirmed it without "confirming" it officially that it was a ges sac. Every woman is different and baby's grow different so no worries! You'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

So I am feeling pretty good... boobs a bit more sore today, but not as bad as with DD. I think it is because I breastfed, and I'm not that sensitive anymore. lol
It is early, but I haven't had any morning sickness yet... just occasional light headedness and nausea but it is NOTHING like DD. Maybe this is a sign for a boy! :) (But I am pretty sure everything will begin to kick in around 6-7 weeks)


----------



## Jadie

Hey ladies! I'm going to join you in here! I'm due Dec 2nd with #1 :) So excited to finally be here! It's been a long and tough road but finally here :) Hope you are all well.


----------



## trgirl308

Hi ladies! I wanna join too. Got my :bfp: yesterday and my edd is Dec. 4th and this is my first. DH and I were trying for 8 months, so I am glad that at least we got the fertilization and implantation part done right. I don't really have any symptoms, but I am definitely paying a lot more attention to everything going on with my body. DH was making fun of me because apparently I'm already walking different... I just feel so paranoid to screw something up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome Jadie & trgirl308 :hi: huge congratulations to you both!! I'll add you both to the EDD list now :)

So a bit of a TMI question - but are any of you off DTD at the minute? I am :blush: not sure why, I just don't want to jiggle and loosen anything up there :rofl: I feel it's a bit too soon, so making OH wait a bit! I'm unsure why as we didn't when I was pregnant with DD :shrug: it just took a little while to conceive this time round so I'm paranoid about anything going wrong I guess x


----------



## 2016

I think it's normal to feel cautious about DTD. I know I do! Though in my case I've been instructed by the consultant not to...not even self service. :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

:lol: well it's good to hear I'm not the only one (even though I'm just going by my own instructions - much to OH's dismay :rofl:)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Last time I was told not to because I was having so many problems. I'll have to see what doctor says this time. DH is a bit of a sex machine so we have been dtd as usual...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats and welcome Jadie and trgirl


----------



## trgirl308

I'm definitely scared to jiggle anything around as you say... I think I will feel better after my first doctors appointment, but these first few weeks are a little scary... that and my bbs are killing me I really don't want them touched in the process. :haha:


----------



## horseypants

i havent been giving myself sweet lady love


----------



## 2016

horsey pants...:rofl: OMG

I am a very happy lady today with the IC test line now as dark as the control, and test like DARKER than control on a cheap bad Wilko test.
More bloods and acupuncture tomorrow!


----------



## MizzPodd

Jadie- Hello and welcome! Congrats!!!! :):):):) I am doing great... not having terrible symptoms yet, but I know in a couple of weeks that may change. I am enjoying this now though while it lasts! lol:haha:


trgirl- My due date is Dec 4th too, but yesterday, the doc said the possible sac we saw was 4weeks 6days!! I remember walking like that when i was barely 9 weeks!! I was acting like i had a b-ball belly already LOL 


Since I went to the ER and stuff, I am holding off for another week or so... my net scan is april 13th and if all is well, we will resume....:happydance: lol
But it is normal to feel that way. Last time, i think i started when i was close to 9 weeks so it just depends on each woman's comfort level. Don't feel obligated though lol (although my libido was very high with DD) I read that pregnancy can make you more..... you know... lol


2016- Self service!!! aw man! LOL:haha:


----------



## Jadie

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

ttc_lolly - No, I'm the same, so paranoid that I don't want to "knock" anything around lol :)

MizzPodd - First bout of nausea this evening after dinner, I was at work and I'd just finished my tuna salad and i thought oh god its gunna come back up, luckily it didn't. boobies hurt, minor headaches, minor cramping, slight constipation.... thats about it for me so far! I am enjoying every second though :D

Have any of you ladies announced it yet? We have already ... so bursting with excitement I couldn't wait lol :D


----------



## Jadie

I missed trgirl308 - I seriously would be so happy if I could be on bed rest wrapped in cotton wool for the next 7 weeks, just to not "screw anything up" as you say. these weeks are definitely the worst. sticky vibes and baby dust for us all! :D


----------



## horseypants

i really want to tell everyone but havent yet! i've told a couple close friends who i knew would be happy for me and not tell other people. among my associates, there's gonna be a mixed bag. oh's parents will be thrilled but mine will not. my fantasy is to hold out on telling them until i am as big as a house and it is undeniable :)

but it's hard to keep quiet!!!!!!!!

and jadie.... yes to "I seriously would be so happy if I could be on bed rest wrapped in cotton wool for the next 7 weeks."

2016! Thanks for the awesome update! Fantastico!


----------



## MizzPodd

Jadie- See isn't it nice while the symptoms are few?! But in all honesty, once I started feeling nausea I won't mind because I am just grateful I have a baby in my tummy again... I will go through anything for :baby:! :)

Ladies about bed rest, I promise you I felt the same way with DD... until I had to do it from 5 1/2 months to delivery... one of the hardest times ever! I was going stir crazy being surrounded by four walls every day by myself!! lol

Read my Preggo journal to find out about my unique first preggo experience... lol it was quite interesting in my opinion lol (I can laugh now, but then I thought the world was ending or something!):haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh yeah,
I told my mom, dad, step mom, and two brothers. also my bff and one of my cousins. I honestly don't don't to much people anymore, so these are pretty much the only ones I care to tell. I couldn't help it, I did this last time and ppl were saying not to tell. I was proud and happy and I know if it was meant to be then it was meant to be. and while it is, I am going to embrace this gift and enjoy it! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

We've told our familes and some close friends but that's it so far. I'm dying to tell everyone but I think we'll wait another few weeks just yet :)

I bought the most cutest all in one today :cloud9: the hood has tiny little ears and it has a badge that says 'New In Town 2012' :D couldn't resist! Picking my double up tomorrow :yipee: x


----------



## LemonTea

mummyof2girlz said:


> has anyone been on the Chinese gender predictor yet or is that just me lol!

Hehe -- I already did :winkwink: I've had a gut feeling we're having a boy-- the timing of conception must have been right around my O date, which made me think we're having a boy right away! The Chinese gender chart said boy, also. It's been hard for me not to imagine this little baby as a boy and I'm having to remind myself to stop saying 'he' since we don't know yet (and probably won't find out before the birth). But if he's a boy, I'll be super pumped! And if she's a girl, I'll also be super pumped!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lemontea, we are waiting to find out what it is too. We want it to be surprise! Last time, we found out because DH couldn't wait! I knew if he knew, then eventually I would find out so we both found out together, I guessed it too! but this time I have instructed him that we are NOT finding out no matter what! I also have a feeling it is a boy, and it would be nice if it is; one of each. :) Either way, I know we will be thrilled so can't wait til the day!:happydance:


----------



## LemonTea

ttc_lolly said:


> Welcome Jadie & trgirl308 :hi: huge congratulations to you both!! I'll add you both to the EDD list now :)
> 
> So a bit of a TMI question - but are any of you off DTD at the minute? I am :blush: not sure why, I just don't want to jiggle and loosen anything up there :rofl: I feel it's a bit too soon, so making OH wait a bit! I'm unsure why as we didn't when I was pregnant with DD :shrug: it just took a little while to conceive this time round so I'm paranoid about anything going wrong I guess x

If it weren't for the sharp cramping I've been having, I wouldn't be off -- I don't feel any different libido-wise (or anyway for that matter -- bring on the symptoms! I'm starting to feel like I'm not pregnant!). We DTD the night before I got my BFP lol. I don't want to deprive DH (or myself!) of anything, but luckily he has been super busy lately applying for a new job, so DTD isn't top of mind for either of us right now. But as soon as this cramping is over, I want to give it another go -- esp. since I have a feeling that once morning sickness hits, or once I get huge, I might not be as comfortable with it. And then the baby will be born and we'll both be exhausted! So I want to use our time wisely, so to speak


----------



## LemonTea

Jadie said:


> Have any of you ladies announced it yet? We have already ... so bursting with excitement I couldn't wait lol :D

We've told a few friends here in town, but we haven't told our families or FB yet. I kinda want to wait until we're out of the first trimester if we can.

BUT then I remembered that Sunday is April Fools Day, and now I have this irrational urge to tell our families then!


----------



## LemonTea

For those who have already told family, how'd you do it?


----------



## 2016

I just did the gender predictor and it says BOY. I then put in DS birthdate though and it says GIRL. What a load of nonsense! :rofl: I love things like that though - fun!

Last time my severe MS, high hcg, high fetal HR, cravings, bump shape and my own intuition all said girl. We will definitely be finding out around 16 weeks. I honestly don't mind what I have though I just feel so blessed to be pregnant again!


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing well. 
I have been obsessvily POAS for the last few days. Im getting a super dark line on my ICs now, a dark dark dark positive on the OPKs and I even got a smily face on my CBdigital OPK.:haha: I have one FRER left that Im saving for tomorow morning to compare lines so the OPKs are getting a workout. I ordered 100 of them for my last cycle (We were seriously trying hard to make a baby:haha:) and have about half left ,so I figure why not! They actually show a better 'progression' then the ICs :dohh:
As for :sex:, We havent yet. Not cause we dont want to but because one of our dogs is really sick and in and out of the vet office all week. Im very attatched to him and cant seem to pull myself together enough to not be crying most of the time. And the baby hormones arent helping that at all. We are hoping to have some answers tonight and have him home this weekend some time. I just want life to settle down so we can enjoy being pregnant and it seems like life just keeps throwing us curve balls. :nope: 

Since theres some second time moms out there, what is the one thing that you wished you had done your frist time around... belly pictures, a journal, how you told people, your birth plan, things you bought that didnt get used or things that you didnt buy that you needed... Anything or everything you can think of????


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

My immediate family knows but i've begged them to keep it a secret for now. I'm not sure if DH told his side of the family. Last time we got pg, we were so excited about the twins and very public about it, so when I miscarried at 11 weeks, it was also very public :cry:

We're hoping to avoid that this time. Until I see a baby, with a heartbeat and am in my second trimester, we wont tell anyone. :-$

Has anyone named your bean/bump yet?


----------



## gs20

LemonTea said:


> Jadie said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies announced it yet? We have already ... so bursting with excitement I couldn't wait lol :D
> 
> We've told a few friends here in town, but we haven't told our families or FB yet. I kinda want to wait until we're out of the first trimester if we can.
> 
> BUT then I remembered that Sunday is April Fools Day, and now I have this irrational urge to tell our families then!Click to expand...

Hahhaah do it Sunday!!! I would have never thought of that- great idea!!


----------



## gs20

We haven't told anyone but our immediate family. Just found out t my doc yesterday I'm going to be high risk so now I will be extra cautious about who knows before 12 weeks!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

GS, why do they consider you high risk?

Oh - and another question for you ladies, who else besides me is drained??? I mean it's so bad I am so drained. I used to drink coffee and I cant do that anymore so what do I do. i'm ready to pass out at work....


----------



## ducky1502

Haven't been around for a couple of days and I have missed so much! At Center parcs right now with my family. Feeling really poorly :(


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: Ducky..feel better hun.

AFM - I did blood tests today, althought not sure what exactly they are testing - just hcg levels? Anywho, they were supposed to be ready by 3, I called at 3:30 and they hadn't got the results back from the lab. I hope I'm not left lingering over the weekend.


----------



## ducky1502

We have told both sets of parents, siblings and my 2 best friends. 

Lolly - which double did u go for? I've been having a wee look this evening :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Won't be ready until until Sun...somehow got everyones results back but mine...go figure..


----------



## ttc_lolly

medic76097 said:


> Since theres some second time moms out there, what is the one thing that you wished you had done your frist time around... belly pictures, a journal, how you told people, your birth plan, things you bought that didnt get used or things that you didnt buy that you needed... Anything or everything you can think of????

Hmmm I wish I'd kept a pregnancy journal as there are bits I've forgotten :( so am doing it this time round! I'd of liked to have made a bump cast too but I wouldn't of had anywhere to put it anyway.

Useless buys were a baby bath. She hated it and much preferred bathing or taking a shower with me or OH. That's all I can think of right now but I'm sure I'll think of tons more :) x



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Oh - and another question for you ladies, who else besides me is drained??? I mean it's so bad I am so drained. I used to drink coffee and I cant do that anymore so what do I do. i'm ready to pass out at work....

Absolutely shattered here :sleep: I was half falling asleep at work tonight.

I'm really looking forward to getting in to bed, I just hope it isn't another restless night with wacky dreams :wacko: x



ducky1502 said:


> Lolly - which double did u go for? I've been having a wee look this evening :)


I got the iCandy Pear :cloud9: LOVE it!! x


----------



## trgirl308

Omg..I am missing coffee... don't know how I will get through the next month!

I told my co-workers, cuz we are a really small team and I don't mind them knowing. And I told my parents, because my dad lives far I did it over the phone. But we will be telling DHs side of the family at easter brunch. And it turns out that we are seeing all of my friends next Friday and then all of DHs friends at his b-day in 3 weeks... so we will tell them in the two groups and that will be it... And I figure everyone else will get the fb announcement once we know the gender. 

I feel pretty good.. but bbs are really sore, and definitely lots of cramping. Can't wait to hear from my doctor!! I just don't feel like it is real yet.


----------



## Jadie

We just visited parents and told them straight out! They were all happy for us so no problems :) we were pg in Dec 2010 and we told no-one and mc at 5wks, it was so hard to deal with on our own, I felt like we should have had some more support :-( each to their own I guess!


----------



## 2016

We've told parents, siblings, close friends and a couple of my friends at work so they could cover for me. I would rather some people know so we can have support in place if needed. Pregnancy wasn't easy for me last time - giving birth was the easiest part!

As for what I regret not doing last time etc:

I don't think I missed out on much. I kept a journal on Bnb but this time it will be a paper journal so I can keep it.
I did a bump cast which I painted up and absolutely treasure. :cloud9:
I went to pregnancy yoga/birthing classes (LazyDaisy) which I will DEFINITELY do again.
I took a bump shot each week wearing the same outfit...and took lots of other preggo pics of myself. We never had a proper pro bump shoot because I don't like that sort of thing...but this time I would like pro bump shots with DH and DS.
I did a mural on the nursery wall which I will do again.
I'm going to go for a relaxing pregnancy massage every month.

Best things we did for baby was borrow as much stuff as possible. There is so much stuff eg. Moses basket you use for a couple months (if at all) so its much better to borrow from a friend if you can.
Now I have even more mummy friends with boys and girls there's a lot more to borrow (and they do the same). :happydance: Of course some has to be new like mattresses and car seats!

Don't think I will get a double buggy, I was going to go for a buggy board/seat. :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

Oh and I agree don't waste your money on a baby bath or top/tail bowl....but buy dozens of muslins (burp cloths).


----------



## ducky1502

Muslims were my saviour for the first 6 months. I will be buying as many as I possibly can this time lol. They were worth their weight in gold for me first time round cuz I have a suuuuuuper sicky baby. 

Don't buy tons of baby toiletries because u will just end up using plain water for a long time. 
Maybe don't buy outfits for the first year. Obviously u can with things like sleep suits etc but Oliver grew so quickly he was in 12-18mnths by the time he was about 7months old. 

For me my sensor pad for the monitor was one of my best buys. Took away so much worry. 

Take loads of bump pics :) and even if u feel and look revolting straight after birth get lots of photos. I have none of me and DS until he was a few days old and it's one of my biggest regrets.


----------



## ttc_lolly

ducky1502 said:


> Muslims were my saviour for the first 6 months. I will be buying as many as I possibly can this time lol. They were worth their weight in gold for me first time round cuz I have a suuuuuuper sicky baby.
> 
> Don't buy tons of baby toiletries because u will just end up using plain water for a long time.
> Maybe don't buy outfits for the first year. Obviously u can with things like sleep suits etc but Oliver grew so quickly he was in 12-18mnths by the time he was about 7months old.
> 
> For me my sensor pad for the monitor was one of my best buys. Took away so much worry.
> 
> Take loads of bump pics :) *and even if u feel and look revolting straight after birth get lots of photos. I have none of me and DS until he was a few days old and it's one of my biggest regrets*.

Oooh good one :thumbup: 100% agree. I have about 1 or 2 with Amber when she was first born as I was feeling a bit self conscious and there was all sorts going on :( I don't think we got a family photo of OH, me & DD either ustil she was a couple of days old too :nope: definitely doing it different this time round.

And muslin cloths really are worth their weight in gold. DD still uses hers as comforters now! x


----------



## trgirl308

I love the advice from the mummies! However it does remind me how much I have to think about. I just can't wait until I start to have a bump and I can buy materity clothes... and make my gift registry for the baby shower! It is the first grandchild on my side so my parents will be all over that and my SILs kids are older so his parents and her have tons of baby energy availalbe. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

trgirl308 said:


> Omg..I am missing coffee... don't know how I will get through the next month!

Drink de-caf hun :thumbup: I changed over in October last year x


----------



## gs20

Blu_Butterfly said:


> GS, why do they consider you high risk?
> 
> Oh - and another question for you ladies, who else besides me is drained??? I mean it's so bad I am so drained. I used to drink coffee and I cant do that anymore so what do I do. i'm ready to pass out at work....

Blu - I've always had +ANAs and +CRPs (found in autoimmune disorders) but have no symptoms of any disorder. I guess when these levels are higher you have a higher rate of MC and complications. They just asked I come in earlier than 8 weeks and more often. Fingers crossed for April 12th and everything is fine.

As for symptoms, I had one really bad day/night or MS, since just been completely exhausted and my belly is sore/sensitive. I can't stand any pressure on it. And definitely feeling all the pulling/tugging in my belly!


----------



## gs20

Oh and I got my bloodwork back - and my HCGs are at 461 - is that good? I keep seeing ranges like 2-5342 so I have NO clue what it even means! The nurse said it means I'm 1-2.5 weeks pregnant...


----------



## 2016

So today's HCG had to be at least 900miu to rule out ectopic.

...it was 1662miu! :cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

gs20 said:


> Oh and I got my bloodwork back - and my HCGs are at 461 - is that good? I keep seeing ranges like 2-5342 so I have NO clue what it even means! The nurse said it means I'm 1-2.5 weeks pregnant...

No idea hun. I know 2016 mentioned a site a few pages back with HCG levels and what they mean etc. Maybe shje could refresh our memories? x



2016 said:


> So today's HCG had to be at least 900miu to rule out ectopic.
> 
> ...it was 1662miu! :cloud9:

Fantastic news :yipee: x


----------



## gs20

2016 said:


> so today's hcg had to be at least 900miu to rule out ectopic.
> 
> ...it was 1662miu! :cloud9:

awesome news!


----------



## MizzPodd

gs20 said:


> Oh and I got my bloodwork back - and my HCGs are at 461 - is that good? I keep seeing ranges like 2-5342 so I have NO clue what it even means! The nurse said it means I'm 1-2.5 weeks pregnant...

If your HCG levels have doubled, it is good... trust me with DD they were low but kept doubling. And remember, we are early in our pregnancies so some may be higher or lower than ours. Everyone is different. Here is the link 2016 gave me for HCG beta levels. this should make you feel better sweetie :)

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## MizzPodd

Woohoo 2016!!! Yaay!!! :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## 2016

Your levels sound good gs20. Sorry I hadn't read yours before posting mine. :blush: There is such a huge range and it does seem I get highish numbers (they were even higher with DS) but a higher number doesn't necessarily mean a stronger pregnancy. As MizzPod says its the doubling that counts, that's all.

In my case the doubling means it's definitely not ectopic which is a massive relief!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies. How is everyone's weekend going so far?

GS - thanks for sharing. I'm learning so much from you ladies.

2016 - :dance: so happy that things are going great! 

I'm still waiting to hear back from docs about blood test from Friday. Somehow they got everyone's results back that day besides mines..geesh! Other than that, doing ok. Feeling tugging/cramping/weird stuff from time to time but I just tell myself that's my body getting ready for baby and so I just keep moving along :winkwink:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've had a very productive weekend so far. Got a lie in, picked up my pram and now chilling out with OH and DD on the sofa waiting for our Indian takeaway. Mmmmm!


----------



## LemonTea

Jadie said:


> We just visited parents and told them straight out! They were all happy for us so no problems :) we were pg in Dec 2010 and we told no-one and mc at 5wks, it was so hard to deal with on our own, I felt like we should have had some more support :-( each to their own I guess!

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. It's interesting to hear you say you'd wish you'd told people about the previous pregnancy. Right now, our biggest fear is miscarrying, and that's the primary reason we haven't told family yet.


----------



## LemonTea

2016 said:
 

> So today's HCG had to be at least 900miu to rule out ectopic.
> 
> ...it was 1662miu! :cloud9:

That's awesome!


----------



## gs20

2016- no worries! :) my nurse said my level are right on track. They won't be testing me for doubling and I know it all depends on the person and the O day and all :). 

Blu - no problem! I know the feeling, they said they'd have them ready friday am and I got them right at 5pm when they closed...I'm sorry you have to wait the whole weekend, that stinks :(


----------



## ducky1502

Hope u r all having a fab weekend. Enjoying catching up on ur news. 

Booked my early scan today for april 23rd at 5.30pm :) should be 7+4 by my dates. Can't wait :)


----------



## trgirl308

I have no idea if mine are doubling.. have only used hpts so far... I can't wait to go to the doctor.. but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## juless

Thank you all for the welcomes! Glad reading about how well everyone is doing! I had a Busy day, lots of running around town. Picked up a second hand My Brest Friend nursing pillow and it's awesome! Can't wait to use it, hehe! I am having a really hard time getting excited though, as I keep thinking how I can't in case something goes wrong. I am trying to stay positive though! Blech, I'm feeling sick now as I ate some icecream.. And I shouldn't have. I already had some chocolates earlier! I'm have a by hard time cutting down sweets, they are my weakness! Then I feel guilty when I have too much. Will try to do better tommorow.


----------



## Shey

May I join? I'm due December 3rd


----------



## Jadie

I think its just a personal choice! Whatever works best for you :) I've never had the joy of being able to happily announce a pg so I've jumped at the chance! :-D 

are any of you ladies still poas? I stopped after my digi but now I'm lost in the mornings so i might just buy a 3 ok to see how dark my lines are ;-)


----------



## 2016

Actually I poas just now! :haha: Couldnt sleep since 4am. Have had insomnia every night since bfp. Got up to pee and decided to do my last digi...which came up 3+ in less than a minute. Im really pleases cos at 19dpo it means my hcg is now at least 2000miu. :yipee:
I still have around 20 cheap tests plus 40 OPKs! I had stocked up thinking it wasn't my month. :dohh: In a few weeks I will give them away to someone who won't just waste them. :haha:

Had a nasty experience last night when I put in my progesterone pessary and it started itching like crazy! That doesn't normally happen. I was desperate to get up and wash it all out but was afraid I'd lose the progesterone. I the pessaries can be prone to cause thrush and I really hope I'm not destined to feel so uncomfortable every night now until 12 weeks when I stop them.


----------



## Jadie

Well, I couldn't help myself and I ran out this morning to grab some frers and a twin pack digi... frer test line is now darker than the control, it appeared before the test line did too! :) woohoo! but my digi is still 2-3wks :( I'm not worried... I used smu, but was still concentrated could have been that, will test again mid week with my digi and hopefully get a 3+

aw I really hope you don't have thrush 2016, I've only ever had it once and OMG hell!!!!


----------



## 2016

Aww nasty digi not playing the game! Looking at the front page though it says your EDD is 2nd December and that makes you only just 5 weeks today. And if you ovulated later like me, you might be less.

I have had thrush before, when I was preggo last time. Nastiness. :( I feel ok this morning but am dreading another 2 months of itchy agony when I put in my pessary each night. Might have to go see the doc if it happens again.


----------



## ducky1502

I still poas. Not daily though. Ive even taken some on holiday with me :rofl:


----------



## Jadie

2016, I'm not sure when I ovulated, it was different every month as my periods were irregular, I'm guessing I'll find out exact dates when I have my dating scan... which will be when the bloody hospital gets its stuff together lol!!! I just put in my due date on the ticker and it came up 5wks2days, think it's a bit ahead of itself. some due date calculators have given me dates of 30th nov, dec 1st, dec 2nd. meh.

maybe you're having some sort of allergic reaction to the pessaries? did the Dr mention side effects like itching? would be careful, don't want to upset anything in that area!


----------



## gs20

Welcome shey!

Ducky - I know the feeling, I cannot wait for my scan either! This Is 
My first so I'm really anxious to see. I will be 6w4d at my first scan. I just hope they can see something that early!

Jules - I have completely gone off sweets, which is weird since I normally eat so much candy...I miss it but it makes me sick! Ice cream especially. I can't wait until the food aversions are over!


----------



## juless

I am sill wanting to eat sweets but not craving them, and when I eat any sweets at all I feel sick! I just want salty things. I'm putting dill pickles in everything! I already loved dill pickles, but not in everything, lol! My husband looked sick when I said I thought they'd be good in last nights pulled pork sandwich! I can't believe how big my belly is already! Can't hide it long! Also, anyone else SUPER gassy?? It's so stinky my husband almost kicked me outta the room last night, hehe!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Shey said:


> May I join? I'm due December 3rd

Welcome Shey, and congrats!! I've added you to our EDD list :)



juless said:


> I am sill wanting to eat sweets but not craving them, and when I eat any sweets at all I feel sick! I just want salty things. I'm putting dill pickles in everything! I already loved dill pickles, but not in everything, lol! My husband looked sick when I said I thought they'd be good in last nights pulled pork sandwich! I can't believe how big my belly is already! Can't hide it long! *Also, anyone else SUPER gassy?? It's so stinky my husband almost kicked me outta the room last night, hehe*!

Me!!! :blush: I had an Indian for dinner last night and I think OH was close to sleeping on the sofa :rofl:

Ahhh so envious of all these early scans! I'm still trying to persuade OH into letting me pay for one!


----------



## gs20

I almost wish I wasn't getting an early scan! Pretty sure the only reason you get one is if you're having complications//are high risk :blush:

I called originally and they scheduled me for one at 9 weeks. I called them back b/c I forgot to tell them about some other problems my primary Dr reminded me of, and the nurse got me in as soon as she could for an early scan and more tests...Not really a good feeling :nope:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

K. Nurse called and said my hcg level is 197. Said that was a good number. I go back again on Tue to see. Says they should be around 800 by then. if everything is good they'll schedule my first ultrasound.depending on those results they will release me to my reg obgyn


----------



## ttc_lolly

I might pay for an early ultrasound because waiting until 12 weeks is going to drive me mad.

Blu - results sound great :hugs: I'm sure Tuesday will bring even more fab news too x


----------



## gs20

Blu - great news!


----------



## ImSoTired

Mind if I join you? I'm Due either the 6th or 7th of December! I'm going with the 6th for now! So excited!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hiiii ImSoTired :hi: congratulations! Love the username too, very fitting right now :lol: I'll add you to our EDD list x


----------



## gs20

ImSoTired said:


> Mind if I join you? I'm Due either the 6th or 7th of December! I'm going with the 6th for now! So excited!

Welcome! Love your username too. My husband just sighed when I had to take a nap after just going grocery shopping... :sleep:


----------



## 2016

gs20 said:


> I almost wish I wasn't getting an early scan! Pretty sure the only reason you get one is if you're having complications//are high risk :blush:
> 
> I called originally and they scheduled me for one at 9 weeks. I called them back b/c I forgot to tell them about some other problems my primary Dr reminded me of, and the nurse got me in as soon as she could for an early scan and more tests...Not really a good feeling :nope:

I agree gs20...I'm feeling super anxious about my 6w scan to check for ectopic. With DS I got scanned every 2 weeks from 16 weeks until 28 weeks. Nice to see him often but a worry each time. Wish I could be one of these woman who can follow the standard scan pattern and have a problem free pregnancy.

The tiredness has really kicked in now and I have picked up a cold :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

I was scanned often too to check on DD and although worrying it was great to see her so much too, just a bit poop regarding the circumstances. I'd still love an early scan to check everything's ok with this LO.

I took an OPK today as I needed something to pee on :haha: now that is what I'd call a positive :lol:;


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/57bdf9d3.jpg


----------



## Jadie

Rang the hospital this morning regarding my first antenatal visit, they didn't even receive the fax hubby sent grrr... so had to do an over-the-phone referral, nurse on the phone says they will send me an appointment out... I'm guessing in the post? Just a waiting game now, I asked to have an U/S first tri screening... so that will be booked after my first appointment... I must say I am super excited!!! So excited that I got a bit tempted at the shops and bought a few little bits and bobs :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh naughty Jadie :haha: I can't lie, I've bought a couple of things too!!

That's great they're getting your appointment all sorted though, and hopefully you'll get your scan date through soon :yipee: keep us updated x


----------



## Jadie

Oh Don't worry, you ladies on here will be first to know I have my scan appointment booked lol, I'll be so excited when I finally have a date. 

We are so organised already, well, I am!! I know what pram I want, already picked it out, We have a boys name and a girls name picked (we are not finding out the sex...) and I've bought a few bits of clothes. It's just so exciting, you know when you've wanted it for so long you just want to buy everything now haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh yes I know that feeling! We have our names picked too, and I got my pram on Saturday :lol: I'm trying to hold off buying anymore clothes until we find out what we are having, but as you're staying team yellow you can just go crazy with everything from the get go!


----------



## 2016

I don't really need to go out and buy anything as we already have it all or can borrow off friends. Only thing is, I do end to go on a little spree if we find out LO is a girl at our 16 week gender scan. If a boy I will at least buy him his own new coming home outfit.

Have had a girls name picked since we started TTC #1 and am pretty sure we have a boys name but both are secret until the birth because people IRL always say something stupid and ruin a name. They can be so critical once babe is born and the names been given.

I had severe SPD last time starting around 10 weeks and ended up unable to walk at all by the end. At not even 5 weeks, my pelvis already hurts this time! :( Have already self-referred to hospital physio as theres a 1 month wait for appointments.


----------



## Jadie

ahhh we're all the same then! must be a woman thing to be so organised! 

we are keeping names a secret until bub is born also! Not having anyone steal or ruin my AMAZING baby names haha  I would murder whoever stole my baby name, i've heard some right horror stories about people doing that! atrocious behavior!


----------



## Jadie

Here's what I've bought today, just thought I'd share :) 

https://i43.tinypic.com/2s5y2ps.jpg

It's surprisingly hard to buy "neutral" clothes, but I'm not giving up... The sex is staying a surprise! :D hehe


----------



## ImSoTired

I want to buy so badly but it is too early. I do have a lot of things picked out though! Perhaps I will feel more comfortable buying after the scan? I have an early scan at 5w5d. My Ob's policy that I come in within 2 weeks of my phone call and I happened to find out very early:blush: I know we might not see anything but I'm hoping we can see the heartbeat. I've already told most of my firends who are sworn to secrecy but I don't want to tell the family until I'm sure everything is ok with baby. I have names picked out as well! I haven't even discussed most of them with DH yet. lol. We are definately going to find out the sex as I have no baby things at all because this is our first. Also the family will be desperate to know as we don't have many girls and they will be dying to buy girl clothing. If I didn't find out the sex I'd probably have a closet full of girls clothes anyway!haha


----------



## gs20

2016 said:


> gs20 said:
> 
> 
> I almost wish I wasn't getting an early scan! Pretty sure the only reason you get one is if you're having complications//are high risk :blush:
> 
> I called originally and they scheduled me for one at 9 weeks. I called them back b/c I forgot to tell them about some other problems my primary Dr reminded me of, and the nurse got me in as soon as she could for an early scan and more tests...Not really a good feeling :nope:
> 
> I agree gs20...I'm feeling super anxious about my 6w scan to check for ectopic. With DS I got scanned every 2 weeks from 16 weeks until 28 weeks. Nice to see him often but a worry each time. Wish I could be one of these woman who can follow the standard scan pattern and have a problem free pregnancy.
> 
> The tiredness has really kicked in now and I have picked up a cold :(Click to expand...

Well hopefully everything is fine with this bub like your DS =) When is your first scan?? Mine's April 12...So nervous!


----------



## 2016

gs20 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gs20 said:
> 
> 
> I almost wish I wasn't getting an early scan! Pretty sure the only reason you get one is if you're having complications//are high risk :blush:
> 
> I called originally and they scheduled me for one at 9 weeks. I called them back b/c I forgot to tell them about some other problems my primary Dr reminded me of, and the nurse got me in as soon as she could for an early scan and more tests...Not really a good feeling :nope:
> 
> I agree gs20...I'm feeling super anxious about my 6w scan to check for ectopic. With DS I got scanned every 2 weeks from 16 weeks until 28 weeks. Nice to see him often but a worry each time. Wish I could be one of these woman who can follow the standard scan pattern and have a problem free pregnancy.
> 
> The tiredness has really kicked in now and I have picked up a cold :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well hopefully everything is fine with this bub like your DS =) When is your first scan?? Mine's April 12...So nervous!Click to expand...

Ours is 10th at 8.40am. 8 days to go...it's like the TWW all over again! :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

mine's april 17th :) i'll be at 7 weeks


----------



## Jadie

im trying to stay as positive as I can, im thinking that life is too short to wait, we've waited long enough for this baby, im buying things now!!! Lol :-D silly I know but the optimism in me is taking over!


----------



## trgirl308

Jadie-those clothes are adorable! What is a pram?... I feel like such a noob..

I don't think I'll buy anything until I feel a little more sure... or till I see my doctor.. which doesn't seem to be happening because no one will call me back!

I was a little worried because I kept using ics and the line wasn't really getting darker, so I don't know what my hcg levels are doing... but I used a digi this morning and got a pregnant 2-3 weeks since conception and that is spot on.. so I guess it is a good sign. I know I'll still be nervous until our first scan... whenever that is.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Jadie said:


> im trying to stay as positive as I can, im thinking that life is too short to wait, we've waited long enough for this baby, im buying things now!!! Lol :-D silly I know but the optimism in me is taking over!

Nothing wrong with being optimistic and excited hun :hugs: it's never too early to get stuff IMO, it's a personal choice that's all :) 



trgirl308 said:


> Jadie-those clothes are adorable! *What is a pram?... *I feel like such a noob..
> 
> I don't think I'll buy anything until I feel a little more sure... or till I see my doctor.. which doesn't seem to be happening because no one will call me back!
> 
> I was a little worried because I kept using ics and the line wasn't really getting darker, so I don't know what my hcg levels are doing... but I used a digi this morning and got a pregnant 2-3 weeks since conception and that is spot on.. so I guess it is a good sign. I know I'll still be nervous until our first scan... whenever that is.

A pram is a first pushchair. Usually parent facing and lays down completely flat so baby's spine isn't bent being in a travel system or non-flat pushchair :thumbup:

If the digi is showing correct dates I wouldn't worry hun :) when will you have your first scan?


----------



## ImSoTired

haha. It's a common mistake. I don't know if you call them something different in canada but in the UK they're called prams or pushchairs. In the US we call them strollers or carriages. 

Anyone else still testing to give themselves confidence:blush:? I never thought that getting my bfp would be almost as stressful as ttc! I ran out of hpts so now I'm using opks....:wacko: hoping little poppyseed sticks!


----------



## trgirl308

I have no idea what they are called here! I would have said... a rear facing stroller or something like that... acronyms at this point are beyond my research. I am just trying to remember what foods I can't eat!

I don't have a scan yet.. I don't even have an ob. I am waiting for a referral. It is really starting to worry me because I would like to at least see a doctor.. I will start harassing today.


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I think my EDD is 12/8.


----------



## trgirl308

Despite being ttc for 8 months... there are a lot of things that I didn't want to learn until I was pregnant... some sort of denial reflex or something.. so now I feel like I am scrambling to do everything at once.


----------



## Piggysue

Hello
Do you mind if I join in? Got a BFP on sat with clear blue digital. Should be due 5th Dec.

Very excited but super nervous at the same time.
I had a m/c in jan so this is my second time being pregnant. I've also been taking clomid. 

Main symptoms have to pee more often, my hands and feet are freezing and I get light cramps in the evening.


----------



## ImSoTired

trgirl308 said:


> I have no idea what they are called here! I would have said... a rear facing stroller or something like that... acronyms at this point are beyond my research. I am just trying to remember what foods I can't eat!
> 
> I don't have a scan yet.. I don't even have an ob. I am waiting for a referral. It is really starting to worry me because I would like to at least see a doctor.. I will start harassing today.

 You still need a referral for the ob/gyno? I hope you find a good doctor really soon! I am having a hard time remembering what food I'm supposed to eat as well! So annoying but I guess a happy healthy baby will be worth it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

joeliza24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I think my EDD is 12/8.




Piggysue said:


> Hello
> Do you mind if I join in? Got a BFP on sat with clear blue digital. Should be due 5th Dec.
> 
> Very excited but super nervous at the same time.
> I had a m/c in jan so this is my second time being pregnant. I've also been taking clomid.
> 
> Main symptoms have to pee more often, my hands and feet are freezing and I get light cramps in the evening.

Welcome and congrats ladies :flower:

Will add you both to our EDD list now :)

trgirl - definitely start chasing up for an appointment. I've had to do the exact same thing today as my referral was lost in the post so it would seem :wacko: I'll never get seen/a scan at this rate!!


----------



## trgirl308

Where I live it is nearly impossible to get a gyno unless you are pregnant... so for pap tests I just go to my gp. I asked her months ago what to do when I was pregnant, and she said call to get a referral... so I did and I am waiting. I just called back and the receptionist said the doctor should be getting to her files today, so hopefully I'll hear back by tomorrow at the latest. 

Welcome PiggySue and congrats!


----------



## ImSoTired

trgirl308 said:


> Where I live it is nearly impossible to get a gyno unless you are pregnant... so for pap tests I just go to my gp. I asked her months ago what to do when I was pregnant, and she said call to get a referral... so I did and I am waiting. I just called back and the receptionist said the doctor should be getting to her files today, so hopefully I'll hear back by tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> Welcome PiggySue and congrats!

Ooh well I'm sure that you'll get in soon. It's still early so you have a few weeks yet before you should worry. I have a very early scan which is ridiculous. I feel good going in early but at the same time I know that they might not be able to see the baby or the heartbeat.


----------



## jennalaughs

wow i missed a few days on here and im so behind lol....i went to the dr sat for bloodwork and i go in 2 weeks for my first ultrasound!! very exciting...

so before i got pregnant i had done one of those email psychic things and she said i would find out that i was pregnant march 2012 (which i did) and that it would b a girl!! so considering she was right about the time im hopeing that shes right about the gender too!! everytime i go shopping now i look at all the pretty pink dressed...i dunno how im gonna wait till the gender scan before i start buying things lol


----------



## ddas

Hi can I join you ladies? Read the first couple of pages then realised there were over 30 pages so fast forwarded to the last few ones to catch up

Did a internet cheapy yesterday at 9dpo which was so faint was a blink and you'll miss it so decided to double check with a superdrug-still faint but def there and just for good measure then did a digital- 1-2 wk pregnant and finally believed it!! Thanks for the tips re cheap ebay digitals- want to see it go from 1-2 up to 3+ to make myself feel a bit more secure. 

By FF calculations my edd will be the 14th december. Had a really good feeling about a Christmas baby so over the moon. 

We already have a ds who is 8 months so will be a very small age gap of 16 months!!! We really wanted a small age gap and didn't want to have another baby born at the end of the school year so very happy it's all turned out well so far- just have to hope for a healthy 8 months now. bit worried about the comments we'll get though. 

Nice to see there are other medics on this thread! if all goes well I'm planning on going to go on mat leave a bit earlier this time as with my son I left it too late and really struggled with oncalls etc by the end. 

Like some of you I think we'll also have an early scan as can't wait till 12 weeks to know all is ok in there!! plus won't seem real till can see hi/her on the screen. Don't want to find out the gender this time though-will be a nice surprise at the end :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

jennalaughs said:


> wow i missed a few days on here and im so behind lol....i went to the dr sat for bloodwork and i go in 2 weeks for my first ultrasound!! very exciting...
> 
> so before i got pregnant i had done one of those email psychic things and she said i would find out that i was pregnant march 2012 (which i did) and that it would b a girl!! so considering she was right about the time im hopeing that shes right about the gender too!! everytime i go shopping now i look at all the pretty pink dressed...i dunno how im gonna wait till the gender scan before i start buying things lol

Very exciting indeed! Let us know what your blood results and you MUST share a scan pic :lol:

I did a psychic reading too :haha: just for a laugh really, it was only £5. She said I'd get my BFP in Feb 2012 and that bubs would be a boy. She was a month out on the BFP but I wonder if she got the sex right too!


----------



## ducky1502

U miss a day u miss loads lol.


----------



## juless

Wow, the exhaustion is really kicking in now!! And the hunger! It's waking me up at night, lol. Must be so exciting to have scans coming up soon! I can't wait till mine, but gotta wait for another 12 weeks!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ddas :hi: welcome and congratulations!! I think you win the title of ''shortest age gap'', you are certainly going to be kept on your toes!! :hugs: I'll add you to our EDD list now.

Arghhh the hunger is terrible for me. I'm going to be the size of a house by the time I'm out of 1st tri :rofl:


----------



## juless

I picked up a little onesie that says baby's first Christmas in the clearance rack tonight! My plan is to take a pic and put it on Facebook, saying "I picked this up to use after Dec.6th" , see how long it takes people to figure it out!


----------



## Jadie

trgirl308 said:


> Jadie-those clothes are adorable! What is a pram?... I feel like such a noob..

 Thank you my lovely, seems like pram has already been explained to you! hehe, I think every country calls it something different, even though I'm in aussie, I'm actually English, so still use English terms...

Piggysue & joeliza24 - Welcome & Congrats, H & H 9 months :)

jennalaughs - I did a psychic email thing too. she said conceive or give birth in June. Well she was well off! haha! I must have picked the dodgy one!!


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies,

I'm a bit scared. I saw light pink discharge this morning after wiping. I inserted toilet paper a few times and after the 3rd time it came back clean. 

I'm not as hungry as I was last week. Still tired but no other symptoms.

Please tell me this is completely normal?!?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

joeliza a little bit of spotting is perfectly normal hun :hugs: and symptoms can come and go. Try to relax, I know it can be hard sometimes.

As long as you aren't having a big bleed along with any really painful cramps you should be fine x


----------



## joeliza24

ttc_lolly said:


> joeliza a little bit of spotting is perfectly normal hun :hugs: and symptoms can come and go. Try to relax, I know it can be hard sometimes.
> 
> As long as you aren't having a big bleed along with any really painful cramps you should be fine x

Thanks lolly :hugs:. I feel better. I spoke with a nurse and she told me the same. I went again and wiping was clean. Starting to feel tired again, which reassures me.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad to hear it hun :) x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

how is everyone! I am feeling so tired Its unreal but everything else seems to have worn off for a little bit at least.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm still getting over my cold. Completely shattered and feeling a little off but know I have far worse to come!!


----------



## juless

Sounds like the exhaustion is hitting us all! It is harder than I imagined to chase after a toddler while going through first tri. I also work from home looking after my disabled aunt so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, but luckily well b moving to our own place soon and I won't be working anymore. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Jamalana

Hi All, did my pregnancy test a week ago and got bfp! Sooo happy! Due date looking around 6th December! Excited to be joining the snowflake group and hope all goes well so I can stay!x


----------



## ttc_lolly

juless said:


> Sounds like the exhaustion is hitting us all! It is harder than I imagined to chase after a toddler while going through first tri. I also work from home looking after my disabled aunt so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, but luckily well b moving to our own place soon and I won't be working anymore. I can't wait!!!!


You hit the nail on the head there. I never remember being this tired with DD but I guess chasing a toddler around all day too doesn't help! :lol: 



Jamalana said:


> Hi All, did my pregnancy test a week ago and got bfp! Sooo happy! Due date looking around 6th December! Excited to be joining the snowflake group and hope all goes well so I can stay!x

Welcome and congrats Jamalana :hi: I'll update you on to our EDD list now :)


----------



## trgirl308

I'm exhausted.. partially because I got up 3 times to pee last night!!!

My doctor's office called to say that my referral is ready... basically she just made me a blank referall.. didn't actually recommend a particular doctor.. so now I still have to call the hospital and see who they have. I'm a little peeved, I shouldn't have to do this, and I don't know what the criteria are... but I guess I don't have a choice. 

DH and I are not agreeing on names, he suggested we let fate take over by associating each name with a colour of car and sitting outside, the first car that goes by that matches one of the colours that would be the name we chose... not sure I'm ready for that but I think it is cute he came up with it.


----------



## 2016

ducky1502 said:


> I'm still getting over my cold. Completely shattered and feeling a little off but know I have far worse to come!!

Aint that so true! I remember with #1 I was wishing to have MS so I could "feel pregnant". Then when it hit, and hit hard, at 6 weeks and I was throwing up 1-10 times a day, I soon tired of it. Now all I can think is I have less than a week to go before I am getting reaquainted with the toilet bowl so am trying to enjoy it.

I feel like I am really struggling looking after DS at 16 months and being pregnant at the same time. First time round I could just lie down if I had backache/cramps or even have a nap if I felt tired! Now I don't even get a full nights sleep with DS being the world's worst sleeper and a nap in the day, or even a sit down, is usually out of the question.

And someones given me their cold! :hissy:

And yet in the midst of all this I am so happy to be pregnant again, I feel so blessed. DH seems much more excited this time round too (only because he kept his distance with DS because of previous losses and trying to stay strong for me.) I just can't wait for our scan in 6 days time, then finding the HB on the doppler hopefully at 8 weeks, the 12 week scan, movement, gender scan and, what was the BEST part for me last time - giving birth.

Such and amazing miracle for all of us! :yipee:


----------



## ddas

It is such a miracle and feel even more protective of this bean than I did when I found out I was pregnant with ds as think you are more aware what this tiny little thing inside us becomes in 9 months and how amazing it is!! 

Anyone else still poas?? I'm so worried that this will be a cp or will all pear shaped that still doing tests (luckily have about 10 internet cheapies left lol). The line is getting darker so fingers crossed. Will feel more real once I've actually missed a period (which will be on friday) and once see something on a scan. def paying to have an early scan at 7/8 wks- can't wait till the 12 wk one to know something def there! 

Remember it being similar at this stage with ds ie symptoms coming and going till they truly set in about 6 weeks. So strange that ms is horrible when it's there but if it gets better or goes you worry that something's wrong and are wanting it to come back! 

Also very tired but that may just be due to work and looking after ds. Last time when was exhausted from work could collapse on the sofa but now have to go pick ds from nursery, give him dinner, bath and then put him to bed before I can think of my bed. So probably going to be harder this time round but so happy that don't mind in the slightest and luckily only work part time now.


----------



## Jadie

Got my first antenatal appointment at the hospital today - 9th may! then my first midwives appointment 11th june! omg seems so far away im sure it will soon come around! 

I saw a pic on fb of my friend announcing the sex of her baby and just out of habit i was completely jealous and then I remembered I don't have to be anymore! :D this is definitely taking some getting used to!

The exhaustion! OMG working as a carer is taking it out of me so much!!!!! im literally in a daze with baby brain, i keep doing stupid things at work.

is anyone elses hips hurting? mine are killing me today :S Strange or normal?


----------



## 2016

Jadie...it is normal for some people's hips to hurt. I know mine did whole way through with DS and already do now. It's the Relaxin hormone causing things to loosen up. Start doing your pelvic floor exercises now, that will help. Invest in a good bump band/brace that fits round your hips and sleep with a pillow between your knees. Avoid sitting cross-legged and also twisting and bending at the same time. Might seem a bit OTT for a bit of hip pain but, in my case it turned into severe SPD because I am hypermobile and I couldn't walk without crutches from 30 weeks last time.


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ what 2016 said :thumbup:

Yes I'm still POAS :blush: well I hadn't for a few days and then broke and took one yesterday :lol:. Here it is;


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/cebce16d.jpg

I ordered a couple of digi's last week but they still are to arrive in the post. I wana see my 3+ already :brat:


----------



## Jadie

2016 said:


> Jadie...it is normal for some people's hips to hurt. I know mine did whole way through with DS and already do now. It's the Relaxin hormone causing things to loosen up. Start doing your pelvic floor exercises now, that will help. Invest in a good bump band/brace that fits round your hips and sleep with a pillow between your knees. Avoid sitting cross-legged and also twisting and bending at the same time. Might seem a bit OTT for a bit of hip pain but, in my case it turned into severe SPD because I am hypermobile and I couldn't walk without crutches from 30 weeks last time.

OMG!!! Haha lots to remember! I'm glad i mentioned it now... thanks for the awesome advice. :) what do you have to do for pelvic floor exercises? like i know what they are and all that but like how long do you do them ??


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all!

I'm Vanessa, 28 yrs old, due with no.2 EDD 16 December! Date is going by ovulation as I ov'd late and had period beginning of March since coming off the pill.

First time lucky for me and terrified as AF not due til Saturday eek! Sure everything will be fine though I remember feeling like this with my DD! (also a december baby - 29th!) xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi Nessicle :hi: and congrats! I remember you from BC!

I'll add you to our EDD list now x


----------



## Nessicle

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi Nessicle :hi: and congrats! I remember you from BC!
> 
> I'll ass you to our EDD list now x

Hi honey remember you too! :) 

Thank you!


----------



## Msw454

Going off of ov/iui date my edd will be 12-12-12. Haven't been to doc yet so that may change.


----------



## 2016

Hi Nessicle! I remember you too! :wave:

Jadie...I try do 10 short sharp little squeezes whenever i think about it. Another good one to do is to pretend your pelvic floor is like an elevator....squeeze a little way up, then without releasing a bit higher, then again a bit higher. Then release. Oh and the final one is to squeeeeeeeze and try hold as long as possible.
In later pregnancy it helps to engage the pelvic floor (squeeze) before standing up or sitting down. 
Great exercises and can help rpevent incontinence during pregnancy and after the birth, help an easier birth (did for me I believe) and loads of things I have probably forgotten.
Remember to do them with an empty bladder though.


----------



## Jadie

Awesome advice 2016 thank you so much!!!

Welcome Nessicle! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Ooh. I'm going to be 5 weeks tomorrow! I hope time flies like this every week! Telling the family after my appt on Tues. I'm so excited already!!!eek!:cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

Is anyone else scared their beanie is going to be taken away? 

I was like this with DD so I know its normal to feel like this but cant relax til AF date has been passed a good week!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nessicle said:


> Is anyone else scared their beanie is going to be taken away?
> 
> I was like this with DD so I know its normal to feel like this but cant relax til AF date has been passed a good week!

Oh definately terrified but trying to be positive! My Af was due on the 29th of March so I think I'm doing ok so far but you just never know! Just another waiting game for me I suppose!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah definitely a waiting gaim. Been having lots of cramping and kinda dont want it to subside as it makes me feel theres some growing going on. Had a really dicky belly today too so much bloat and had three number 2's! sorry TMI! Scared I'm gonna push the beanie out ha ha - you wouldnt think I'd already had a baby would you pmsl?!


----------



## 2016

Nessicle said:


> yeah definitely a waiting gaim. Been having lots of cramping and kinda dont want it to subside as it makes me feel theres some growing going on. Had a really dicky belly today too so much bloat and had three number 2's! sorry TMI! Scared I'm gonna push the beanie out ha ha - you wouldnt think I'd already had a baby would you pmsl?!

I had exactly the same last week. I am surprised how nervous I feel this time round...I thought I would feel more at ease with #2 but I am just as if not more afraid.


----------



## juless

I found a great DVD in the dollar bin and it includes a prenatal workout plus a second DVD with 10 minute postnatal workouts and baby and me workouts. Did it yesterday and it's a great workout! Very hard work and lots of squats, great for me since in roller derby you are always skating in a squat. Hoping the workouts will help make it easier when I skate again and make later pregnancy more comfortable! I can't wait till we can start posting our scan pictures!


----------



## Nessicle

2016 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yeah definitely a waiting gaim. Been having lots of cramping and kinda dont want it to subside as it makes me feel theres some growing going on. Had a really dicky belly today too so much bloat and had three number 2's! sorry TMI! Scared I'm gonna push the beanie out ha ha - you wouldnt think I'd already had a baby would you pmsl?!
> 
> I had exactly the same last week. I am surprised how nervous I feel this time round...I thought I would feel more at ease with #2 but I am just as if not more afraid.Click to expand...

I feel very nervous too keep checking my underwear too lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

The bit of extra cm, peeing every hour on the hour, and the cramping is making me crazy I constantly check for af. But not a speck nor spot yet and hoping it stays like that!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Mann. I've been gone for a few days b/c I was busy at work and this board has just been abuzz! Such nervous excitement 

Well I got my second set of blood tests-good news! My original hcg level on Friday was at 197 and they said it needed to be at 800 by Tuesday and it was at 906. They didn't give me a reading for my progesterone on Friday but they said it was at 77.4 today which they said was good news. I go in on April 20 for my 7 week scan! EEEEK!!!!! So excited!! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Mann. I've been gone for a few days b/c I was busy at work and this board has just been abuzz! Such nervous excitement
> 
> Well I got my second set of blood tests-good news! My original hcg level on Friday was at 197 and they said it needed to be at 800 by Tuesday and it was at 906. They didn't give me a reading for my progesterone on Friday but they said it was at 77.4 today which they said was good news. I go in on April 20 for my 7 week scan! EEEEK!!!!! So excited!! :happydance:

OOoh I wonder what my levels are now!? Don't go to the doctor until tuesday! So nervous!:wacko:


----------



## juless

Great news Blu!! Wish I could find out what my levels are but they don't ever check it here. Maybe if you're having problems they do.


----------



## Nixilix

Oooh can I sneak in?! EDD is 15th me thinks :)


----------



## Shey

Hey Nixlix! Welcome! How have you been?


----------



## MommaDucky

My due date based on my lmp is Dec 8th, going for the first doc apt April 23rd! Most likely an ultrasound too!


----------



## LemonTea

Welcome and congrats to all the new folks! It's getting harder to keep up with the thread -- I love it! 

I'm 5 weeks exactly today! My period is officially more than a week late, so this is seeming just a tad bit more real. 

In a couple hours, DH and I are going in for our first scan. I think it's a little early, but we were seeing a fertility specialist and were scheduled to go in for laparoscopic surgery today, and all parties want to make sure that things are looking okay in there. I'm a little worried that we won't be able to see anything, which will just make me go into hyperdrive with the worrying... but I really hope we can see something, and that everything we CAN see looks great!


----------



## jennalaughs

wow so many new members!! so exciting!!

so i got my blood woron saturday and when i called the doctor yesterday for my Hcg levels they said that the doctor forgot to select that box :( and so now i need to go for more blood work just for my level...i hate bloodwork so i am very upset with my dr but what can i do right...lol

noticed lots of people are saying they are exhausted, i am too of course lol cant seem to nap or sleep well at night tho so not sure how to catch up on sleep...and the nauseousness has begun lol

I LOVE EVERY MOMENT THO!!!!!! LOL


----------



## joeliza24

I'm also very tired but unable to nap or sleep through the night. I woke up 3 times last night.

Every time I use the bathroom I'm scared I'll find blood. I'll prob regret this, but I look forward for MS to kick in so I know my bean is progressing nicely.


----------



## stark18

I would like to join this thread too. My due date is the 2nd of December. I had my first dr. visit on monday and they said everything was looking good. I go back on the 30th for my first ultrasound. Can't wait to see our LO.


----------



## trgirl308

Ladies I am super upset... I finally got through to the doctor's office and my first appointment is May 14th, I'll be 11 weeks... and my first scan is at 20 weeks. I can pay for an earlier scan, but I need a prescription which I will only get on May 14th and then would have to schedule from there... so maybe at 15 weeks?? I am freaking out a little... I don't know what to think.


----------



## Msw454

trgirl308 said:


> Ladies I am super upset... I finally got through to the doctor's office and my first appointment is May 14th, I'll be 11 weeks... and my first scan is at 20 weeks. I can pay for an earlier scan, but I need a prescription which I will only get on May 14th and then would have to schedule from there... so maybe at 15 weeks?? I am freaking out a little... I don't know what to think.

That does seem a little late... I haven't talked to my doc yet since I've been waiting to be late, but from what I remember from friends being preggo with their first, I think I'll be seen earlier than that to at least do blood work and answer a ton of questions. Do you have any kind of pre-appointment booked?


----------



## Msw454

So, sorry to kind of jump in, I was just wondering if most people called their docs the minute they got a bfp, or if they waited until they were officially "late." Also, how is everyone feeling? I feel pretty normal except bbs still sore, some trouble sleeping even though I'm super tired, and I pee constantly!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I have no sore bb no cm no nothing!!!! I will ring for appt after Easter as I'll be late x


----------



## ImSoTired

Msw454 said:


> So, sorry to kind of jump in, I was just wondering if most people called their docs the minute they got a bfp, or if they waited until they were officially "late." Also, how is everyone feeling? I feel pretty normal except bbs still sore, some trouble sleeping even though I'm super tired, and I pee constantly!!!

Pretty much the same symptoms so far here. 
I called the doctor a day or two after I got my bfp. I think it was the day AF was due. In hindsight perhaps I could have waited a few more days because the insisted I come in within the next 2 weeks. So therefore I have an early scan at 5wks5d. I hope the baby is progressing nicely and that I can see the heartbeat even though it's probably too early.


----------



## Msw454

ImSoTired said:


> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> So, sorry to kind of jump in, I was just wondering if most people called their docs the minute they got a bfp, or if they waited until they were officially "late." Also, how is everyone feeling? I feel pretty normal except bbs still sore, some trouble sleeping even though I'm super tired, and I pee constantly!!!
> 
> Pretty much the same symptoms so far here.
> I called the doctor a day or two after I got my bfp. I think it was the day AF was due. In hindsight perhaps I could have waited a few more days because the insisted I come in within the next 2 weeks. So therefore I have an early scan at 5wks5d. I hope the baby is progressing nicely and that I can see the heartbeat even though it's probably too early.Click to expand...

Good luck at your appt!! Im torn between wanting an early scan just to make it is real and wanting to wait so I don't have to worry extra if it's too early to see the heartbeat...


----------



## trgirl308

No... May 14th is my first appointment.. I was really surprised the receptionist didn't give me any information, even though I started crying on the phone she didn't offer any kind of advice or anything I could go... just said it was like for everyone and I was lucky that I was calling them so early in my pregnancy...because that is the earliest appointment they have regardless. 

I'm gonna talk to some pregnant/recently pregnant friends I have here to see what it was like with them. I know it is different in the states because it is private.. but I thought here if I wanted I could pay to get better service.. but apparently not. 

Alright... so where can I buy a doppler??


----------



## trgirl308

I called my gp the day I got my bfp... but my period was already late so I wasn't worried about a chemical... it then took almost a week to get a referral to an ob, and now I have to wait 7 weeks for my appointment... so yea, I would say call as soon as you want... better that than calling too late.


----------



## ImSoTired

Msw454 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> So, sorry to kind of jump in, I was just wondering if most people called their docs the minute they got a bfp, or if they waited until they were officially "late." Also, how is everyone feeling? I feel pretty normal except bbs still sore, some trouble sleeping even though I'm super tired, and I pee constantly!!!
> 
> Pretty much the same symptoms so far here.
> I called the doctor a day or two after I got my bfp. I think it was the day AF was due. In hindsight perhaps I could have waited a few more days because the insisted I come in within the next 2 weeks. So therefore I have an early scan at 5wks5d. I hope the baby is progressing nicely and that I can see the heartbeat even though it's probably too early.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck at your appt!! Im torn between wanting an early scan just to make it is real and wanting to wait so I don't have to worry extra if it's too early to see the heartbeat...Click to expand...

Same! I'm excited to see whats going on in there but worried it's too early!


----------



## lovie

hello:wave:

can I join you? congratulations everyone on their bfp's :) what a great christmas pressie we are all going to get :happydance::happydance:

My bfp was a compleat supprise.. we are due to start ivf this week and my AF was being anoying and not showing.. i bought some wine tonight and thought id better poas just so i could enjoy a glass of wine without worrying. it was a BFp.. i was :wacko::cloud9::cry::happydance::cloud9::flower: its cycle 20 for us, we have never bofore had even a hint of a bfp. I have pcos and my oh has morphology issues, so we had given up hope of a natural bfp.

my symptoms are less than when AF comes which feels odd! im tired, but not tonight.. im too excited! 

:hugs:


----------



## joeliza24

Hi lovie! Your surprise sounds a lot like mine. I was going to start Chomid/IUI next cycle because my DH also has morphology issues. Do you remember what percentage of your DH's spermies have normal shape? My hubbie's was 5%. The doc told us normal is 14%.


----------



## kitty2385

hi ladies! I got my :bfp: today so im now a winter snowflake :) I have felt different the past week or so and i hoped so much for the bfp when AF was due, well that was today and i have my wonderful bfp. We are so happy! FXed for sticky beans and a H&H 9 months!

Forgot to say, due on 10th December :D 
x


----------



## LemonTea

joeliza24 said:


> Every time I use the bathroom I'm scared I'll find blood. I'll prob regret this, but I look forward for MS to kick in so I know my bean is progressing nicely.

I check for bleeding/spotting every time I use the bathroom. I can't help it. I'm also looking forward to morning sickness because for the most part, I don't have too many of the standard symptoms. (I'm drinking so much water these days that I can't even really count frequent urination as a symptom!)


----------



## LemonTea

trgirl308 said:


> Ladies I am super upset... I finally got through to the doctor's office and my first appointment is May 14th, I'll be 11 weeks... and my first scan is at 20 weeks. I can pay for an earlier scan, but I need a prescription which I will only get on May 14th and then would have to schedule from there... so maybe at 15 weeks?? I am freaking out a little... I don't know what to think.

Oh, man, that stinks! I'm not sure how things work where you are, so I can't offer an advice. But I'm sorry that they can't see you sooner. Is there anyway you can see a different practitioner, or is everyone sort of funneled into seeing a doctor on a first-come, first-served basis?



Msw454 said:


> So, sorry to kind of jump in, I was just wondering if most people called their docs the minute they got a bfp, or if they waited until they were officially "late." Also, how is everyone feeling? I feel pretty normal except bbs still sore, some trouble sleeping even though I'm super tired, and I pee constantly!!!

I called the doctor's office right after DH and I saw the positive on the tests I took. I was in a different situation I guess -- we'd been trying for a year, and I was already seeing a fertility specialist. He had found a number of problems, and I'd been tentatively diagnosed with endometriosis and was due to go into surgery the following week. I called right away and they had me come in for betas to measure HCG. I think if I hadn't been seeing a fertility specialist, I would have had to wait a couple more weeks before I could have been seen by a doctor.



lovie said:


> hello:wave:
> 
> can I join you? congratulations everyone on their bfp's :) what a great christmas pressie we are all going to get :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My bfp was a compleat supprise.. we are due to start ivf this week and my AF was being anoying and not showing.. i bought some wine tonight and thought id better poas just so i could enjoy a glass of wine without worrying. it was a BFp.. i was :wacko::cloud9::cry::happydance::cloud9::flower: its cycle 20 for us, we have never bofore had even a hint of a bfp. I have pcos and my oh has morphology issues, so we had given up hope of a natural bfp.
> 
> my symptoms are less than when AF comes which feels odd! im tired, but not tonight.. im too excited!
> 
> :hugs:

Congratulations! I will never stop loving stories like these. Infertility is a beast that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy -- I'm glad you made it out on the other side! I also didn't think I'd be able to conceive on my own, so it was definitely a huge surprise to find myself pregnant without help after a year of BFNs!


----------



## LemonTea

Congrats, Kitty2385!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow :shock: so many new snowflakes and pages to read!! Love it!


Nessicle said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nessicle :hi: and congrats! I remember you from BC!
> 
> I'll *ass* you to our EDD list now x
> 
> Hi honey remember you too! :)
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

Wow, what a spelling typo to make :rofl: obviously I meant add!!



Nessicle said:


> yeah definitely a waiting gaim. Been having lots of cramping and kinda dont want it to subside as it makes me feel theres some growing going on. Had a really dicky belly today too so much bloat and had three number 2's! sorry TMI! Scared I'm gonna push the beanie out ha ha - you wouldnt think I'd already had a baby would you pmsl?!

I was a bit scared about going for number 2's too! And DTD. :haha:





Blu_Butterfly said:


> Mann. I've been gone for a few days b/c I was busy at work and this board has just been abuzz! Such nervous excitement
> 
> Well I got my second set of blood tests-good news! My original hcg level on Friday was at 197 and they said it needed to be at 800 by Tuesday and it was at 906. They didn't give me a reading for my progesterone on Friday but they said it was at 77.4 today which they said was good news. I go in on April 20 for my 7 week scan! EEEEK!!!!! So excited!! :happydance:

Awesome news :wohoo: and not too long til your scan too! Please share any pics :)



Nixilix said:


> Oooh can I sneak in?! EDD is 15th me thinks :)




Msw454 said:


> Going off of ov/iui date my edd will be 12-12-12. Haven't been to doc yet so that may change.




MommaDucky said:


> My due date based on my lmp is Dec 8th, going for the first doc apt April 23rd! Most likely an ultrasound too!




stark18 said:


> I would like to join this thread too. My due date is the 2nd of December. I had my first dr. visit on monday and they said everything was looking good. I go back on the 30th for my first ultrasound. Can't wait to see our LO.




kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies! I got my :bfp: today so im now a winter snowflake :) I have felt different the past week or so and i hoped so much for the bfp when AF was due, well that was today and i have my wonderful bfp. We are so happy! FXed for sticky beans and a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Forgot to say, due on 10th December :D
> x

Welcome & congrats ladies :hugs: will add you all to the list! 



LemonTea said:


> Welcome and congrats to all the new folks! It's getting harder to keep up with the thread -- I love it!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks exactly today! My period is officially more than a week late, so this is seeming just a tad bit more real.
> 
> In a couple hours, DH and I are going in for our first scan. I think it's a little early, but we were seeing a fertility specialist and were scheduled to go in for laparoscopic surgery today, and all parties want to make sure that things are looking okay in there. I'm a little worried that we won't be able to see anything, which will just make me go into hyperdrive with the worrying... but I really hope we can see something, and that everything we CAN see looks great!

I'm sure all will be just fine hun :hugs: looking forward to reading your update :)




trgirl308 said:


> Ladies I am super upset... I finally got through to the doctor's office and my first appointment is May 14th, I'll be 11 weeks... and my first scan is at 20 weeks. I can pay for an earlier scan, but I need a prescription which I will only get on May 14th and then would have to schedule from there... so maybe at 15 weeks?? I am freaking out a little... I don't know what to think.

Your first appointment does sound a little far away although over here they'll see us anytime between 8-10 so yours isn't too far off. My friend in Canada only got a 20week scan too :(

I'd definitely pay for a private one if you can :flower:




Msw454 said:


> So, sorry to kind of jump in, I was just wondering if most people called their docs the minute they got a bfp, or if they waited until they were officially "late." Also, how is everyone feeling? I feel pretty normal except bbs still sore, some trouble sleeping even though I'm super tired, and I pee constantly!!!

I called straight away but that was because I know the midwife appointments get booked pretty quickly so wanted to grab myself a slot ASAP!




lovie said:


> hello:wave:
> 
> can I join you? congratulations everyone on their bfp's :) what a great christmas pressie we are all going to get :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My bfp was a compleat supprise.. we are due to start ivf this week and my AF was being anoying and not showing.. i bought some wine tonight and thought id better poas just so i could enjoy a glass of wine without worrying. it was a BFp.. i was :wacko::cloud9::cry::happydance::cloud9::flower: its cycle 20 for us, we have never bofore had even a hint of a bfp. I have pcos and my oh has morphology issues, so we had given up hope of a natural bfp.
> 
> my symptoms are less than when AF comes which feels odd! im tired, but not tonight.. im too excited!
> 
> :hugs:

OMG lovie, congrats and welcome!! :yipee: I always see you in Coleey's journal and saw from your siggy that you were LTTTC and going in for IVF this cycle!?! Wow, you must be over the moon :hugs: what an amazing outcome x


----------



## Msw454

lovie said:


> hello:wave:
> 
> can I join you? congratulations everyone on their bfp's :) what a great christmas pressie we are all going to get :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My bfp was a compleat supprise.. we are due to start ivf this week and my AF was being anoying and not showing.. i bought some wine tonight and thought id better poas just so i could enjoy a glass of wine without worrying. it was a BFp.. i was :wacko::cloud9::cry::happydance::cloud9::flower: its cycle 20 for us, we have never bofore had even a hint of a bfp. I have pcos and my oh has morphology issues, so we had given up hope of a natural bfp.
> 
> my symptoms are less than when AF comes which feels odd! im tired, but not tonight.. im too excited!
> 
> :hugs:


Congrats that's so awesome!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie your EDD is the 9th, right? You didn't say so I had to count and well exhaustion really doesn't help my math skills :rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Lovie and Kitty!

Lemon tea, we have a major shortage of doctors here so it is nearly impossible to get a family doctor.. ob or anything unless you wait a long time. Even pregnant many obs don't take new patients.. So I've looked around a bit and it seems this is normal here. I am looking into getting a midwife also just to have a bit more personal experience.. but we'll see how much that costs..


----------



## juless

trgirl308 said:


> Congrats Lovie and Kitty!
> 
> Lemon tea, we have a major shortage of doctors here so it is nearly impossible to get a family doctor.. ob or anything unless you wait a long time. Even pregnant many obs don't take new patients.. So I've looked around a bit and it seems this is normal here. I am looking into getting a midwife also just to have a bit more personal experience.. but we'll see how much that costs..


Hi! Being in Canada too I thought I'd share how it is in PEI. I'm lucky to have a family doctor, so after going to an appointment wi him (where he doesn't do anything other than congratulate me and say he'll refer me), I get a referral. We only have one clinic in Charlottetown with several obs. I got an appointment at 12 weeks with the ob and went once a month after that till near the end, went a bit more often. I had one scan at 16 weeks, they won't tell you the gender. I dont have my hcg levels checked either. I don't even think I have the option to pay for an early scan. I can have a 3d one done later on and they'll check the gender, but it's a private place I have to pay for.
So basically, in my experience, the wait time you have to see an ob seems normal for here. After my doc referral appt tommorow I won't see the ob till 12 weeks unless I have any trouble. It sucks... :( would love to have an arlier scan to be sure everything's fine!



Also congrats to all the new snowflakes!!!? :happydance:


----------



## Jadie

trgirl308 said:


> Ladies I am super upset... I finally got through to the doctor's office and my first appointment is May 14th, I'll be 11 weeks... and my first scan is at 20 weeks. I can pay for an earlier scan, but I need a prescription which I will only get on May 14th and then would have to schedule from there... so maybe at 15 weeks?? I am freaking out a little... I don't know what to think.

I have my first appointment on the 9th may so a little bit before yours, i didn't think anything of it. with my previous pg i didn't go to the drs until 8wks for my first appointment, all she did was take bloods and send me for a dating scan then nothing until 1st tri screening scan at 13wks. so i wasnt worried that it was so long away really?! hmmm


----------



## lovie

Thanks so much for the warm welcome :) yup ttc lolly my edd is the 9th (sorry I compleatly forgot to say!) I actually think the edd will be later as I ov'd later than usual.. I had 3 days of +opk's so im a little confused!




joeliza24 said:


> Hi lovie! Your surprise sounds a lot like mine. I was going to start Chomid/IUI next cycle because my DH also has morphology issues. Do you remember what percentage of your DH's spermies have normal shape? My hubbie's was 5%. The doc told us normal is 14%.

It's so nice to here everyones happy news :) my oh had a 2 sperm tests one about 6 years ago (with an ex) and one recently, his results were 2%and 4%... the doctor actually thought that was fine:shrug: as he had a high count. 

I woke up this morning and did another test.. it wasnt a dream its real!:happydance:

Is anyone feeling sick yet? I feel a bit like when you have a not very bad hangover... just a little "off" I probably wouldnt notice if i wasnt looking for it.

:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks Jules.. I am getting that this is normal here.. I guess I just expected a little different.

I thought I would get an apt at 8 wks.. just to say wussup? Like hey make sure you're taking folic acid?? But I guess 11 weeks is ok.. and I WILL pay for an earlier scan.. I can wait to find out the gender... but I want to make sure the baby has all the right parts. It blows my mind that they wait till 20 weeks.

That and apparently it is next to impossible to get an anglophone ob here.. and even less an anglophone midwife...


----------



## 2016

Welcome to all the new snowflakes! :friends:

trgirl308...sorry you are having to wait so long for appointments. I can imagine it must be hard when a few ladies are having scans 6-8 weeks and you have to wait until 20. :( In these parts they normally have an initial MW appt at 8-9 weeks (which is a bit pointless tbh), then a scan at 12-14 weeks then another at 20 weeks and that's it. If you are unlucky like me and have had problems, only then do they do bloods and an early scan. When pregnant with DS I got scanned every 2 weeks from 14 weeks until 28 weeks! People kept telling me how lucky I was, and yes it was nice to see LO often, but I would rather not have the worry I did of my cervix giving way too early like my mum who lost 3 babes after 20 weeks. :cry: Fortunately I held out to 35 weeks but was told my cervix might be even weaker now and I will probably need a cerclage.
So yeah all this medical attention only means a person is higher risk. So hopefully you take some comfort that they expect you to sail through pregnancy (as the majority of women do) with no problems whatsoever. :thumbup:
As for a Doppler, I bought a sonoline B 3mhz Doppler and found LO loud and clear at 9 weeks exactly! :happydance:
Unfortunately I leant it to a friend and it's been lost so I have to fork out £50 for a new one.

Oh ladies my emotions are all over the place. I totally lost it yesterday over a relatively small thing. I just cried and cried. Thought it was a bit early for the crazies! :wacko:

About to go but a pair of travel sickness/acupressure wrist bands in prep for next weeks MS onslaught. I don't think any woman whose been through MS wishes it to start the next time. :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

2016 - agreed. I'm terrified for ms. I had it so bad lat time most of the way through. Throw a toddler in the mix and this is going to be interesting!


----------



## Nessicle

Dd my digi today and got my 1-2 yay! Nice strong lines on of tests too! 

I had morning sickness from 6-18 weeks more or less and terrible hormonal headaches all the way through! Looking forward to it with a toddler ha ha! Though it made me feel content in a way that everything was progressing nicely!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay for the digi Nessicle :yipee: I love seeing that word and the numbers pop up! I've been waiting on my digi's I ordered online since Friday now and starting to get really annoyed :growlmad: I wana see that 3+!!

Well the sore nipples have returned with a vengeance just like I had through first tri with DD :( the only way I can explain the feeling is as if having red hot pokers stuck on them :sick: it actually makes me feel a bit nauseous when they hurt this much. Luckily it's only when I'm cold but unfortunately that seems to be all the time recently :rofl: so I'm walking around with a hot water bottle stuck to my chest!! Trying to avoid going out as much as possible as I'm sure I'd get some funny looks whilst carrying my nipple warmer upper around with me :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

2016, thanks and I'm sorry for everything you have to go through. I'm sure everything will be fine with your second pregnancy, it sounds like your doctors are taking good care of you. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

ttc_lolly think my EDD will be 15 December actually same as Nixilix as we're at the same stage, not that it matters I'll be having an elective c section ha ha x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi ladies! Please can I join? Just got my :bfp: this morning! According to FertilityFriend, my EDD is 13th December. Please bear with me - I'm new to forums and this is my first pregnancy so a newbie all round. :blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

5 weeks today and feeling great.No morning sickness yet! My appt is in 5 days which I know I will be super nervous for:wacko:! It's goingt o be so hard not to tell everyone at Easter but we want to wait until after the scan to make sure baby is developing correctly before we make the big announcement. I can't wait!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nessicle said:


> ttc_lolly think my EDD will be 15 December actually same as Nixilix as we're at the same stage, not that it matters I'll be having an elective c section ha ha x

I'll change it for you :thumbup: x



Honey.Bee said:


> Hi ladies! Please can I join? Just got my :bfp: this morning! According to FertilityFriend, my EDD is 13th December. Please bear with me - I'm new to forums and this is my first pregnancy so a newbie all round. :blush:

Hi Honey.Bee :hi: welcome hunni and congratulations!

We'll go easy on you, don't worry ;) lol x


----------



## kitty2385

Got my clearblue digital positive today 1-2 :D so happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Msw454

kitty2385 said:


> Got my clearblue digital positive today 1-2 :D so happy!!!!!!!

I wish we had tests like that in the states! Even though our digis aren't nearly as cool I did go out and buy a couple just to see "pregnant" pop up!! Unfortunately my display disappeared before I even got a pic of it :( I have a couple others I'm hoarding to take soon though.


----------



## Nixilix

Got my digi 1-2 too :) 

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/4750184b.jpg


----------



## juless

5 weeks already! I'm starting to get very excited now!! Glad to have s many new December snowflakes! What wonderful Christmas presents we all have to look forward to!


----------



## ImSoTired

juless said:


> 5 weeks already! I'm starting to get very excited now!! Glad to have s many new December snowflakes! What wonderful Christmas presents we all have to look forward to!

Same! We will be 12 wks at the end of May and June will start our 2nd tri! Can you believe it!?


----------



## Nixilix

So want to tell my sister as we are really close but she is 36 wks pg and don't want to take anything from her but dont want to wait til he's here as I dont want to steal her thunder then!!! Arghh!


----------



## buttercupmomm

Hi ladies! I am causiously adding my name to the mommies due in December. My due date is Dec 9th. 
I am 38 years old (EEP!) and have a beautiful 9 year old daughter. 
I have had miscarriages in the past at 8 weeks...praying that this little bean sticks and I will be with you ladies the duration of my pregnancy.


----------



## joeliza24

Msw454 said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> Got my clearblue digital positive today 1-2 :D so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish we had tests like that in the states! Even though our digis aren't nearly as cool I did go out and buy a couple just to see "pregnant" pop up!! Unfortunately my display disappeared before I even got a pic of it :( I have a couple others I'm hoarding to take soon though.Click to expand...

Amazon sells them! https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Digital-Pregnancy-Conception-Indicator/dp/B000YDESE2


----------



## 2016

Nixilix said:


> So want to tell my sister as we are really close but she is 36 wks pg and don't want to take anything from her but dont want to wait til he's here as I dont want to steal her thunder then!!! Arghh!

Tricky one! If it were me I'd either tell her right away or wait until her new babe is 3-4 weeks old. If you told her now but kept it generally quiet there would be too much fuss or thunder stealing would there?


I had such an embarrassing experience today. Took LO to the library and the librarian wanted to know if I wanted my books on extended loan with a new babe due soon. I had not told her I was pregnant! I am very bloated today and wearing a skirt that gathers at the waist which didn't help I guess...but was a big hurt cos I lost a whole stone and 2 dress sizes right before getting my bfp and my stomach was quiet flat. Now looking at it I could potentially pull of 6 months preggers today! Thought you are supposed to show sooner with #2 but this is ridiculous!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

kitty2385 said:


> Got my clearblue digital positive today 1-2 :D so happy!!!!!!!




Nixilix said:


> Got my digi 1-2 too :)
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/4750184b.jpg

Whoop!! Congrats girls!! When are you doing your next digis? I've ordered some clearblue digis off ebay for £1.99 each they work fine just cant be sold in shops as they're dated 03/2011 but no problems with them. 

Rach can't believe we're due on same day ha ha!! How long you been ttc?xx


----------



## Nixilix

I know lady! How strange!!! We NTNP jan feb but never dtd near O. Then we tried this monh and it worked! Freaky! Although not confident today as got no symptoms?! Weird!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Nixilix said:


> So want to tell my sister as we are really close but she is 36 wks pg and don't want to take anything from her but dont want to wait til he's here as I dont want to steal her thunder then!!! Arghh!

Hi Nixilix, Defo think you should tell your sister now, and then just keep things quiet for now (if you can!!!). I think she will be over the moon for you and I'm sure you'd value her advice and support X


----------



## Honey.Bee

So how often do you all plan on repeating your digis? I wasn't planning to do any until I joined this group .....but not sure how else to hold my nerve until my first scan. I've got an appointment to see my GP next Friday. Do you think once a week is about right or verging on OCD?

Keeping everything crossed for all December snowflakes :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

i dont think i will be doing anymore digis, have a few regular tests left that will prob get peed on at some point lol


----------



## 2016

Honey.Bee said:


> So how often do you all plan on repeating your digis? I wasn't planning to do any until I joined this group .....but not sure how else to hold my nerve until my first scan. I've got an appointment to see my GP next Friday. Do you think once a week is about right or verging on OCD?
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for all December snowflakes :hugs:

I did one the day I got my bfp, I did the next one at 15dpo and got 2-3 and then I got 3+ at 19dpo. I only did the 3+ early cos I was having bloods and knew my hcg would be high enough. If it weren't for the bloods I would wait until 22-24dpo to try for 3+.

With the digit it's all about hcg thresholds.

1-2 weeks......your level is 25-199miu
2-3 weeks......your level is 200-1999miu
3+ weeks.....level is >2000miu


----------



## lovie

im so tempted to go and buy 20 digis and do one a day till i get bored of poas.. but a pack of 2 costs 17 pounds here :wacko: 

I used an opk this afternoon and it was a very strong +:cloud9: so strong the controle line was really light, the test line had used all the dye.

Is anyone else feeling really really thirsty? I feel like i could drink constantly..

nixilix i'd say tell her now, how exciting that your babies will have cousins close in age :)

nixilix id say tell your sis now.. your babies are going to be so lucky being so close in age :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

kitty2385 said:


> i dont think i will be doing anymore digis, have a few regular tests left that will prob get peed on at some point lol

I know what you mean - after all the POAS with the ov tests it seems somehow wrong to let the pee go to waste :winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah my DD is 13 months, then her baby, then all going well mine in dec!!

I'm seeing her in two weeks so might hold out so
I can tell her too her face!


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> So how often do you all plan on repeating your digis? I wasn't planning to do any until I joined this group .....but not sure how else to hold my nerve until my first scan. I've got an appointment to see my GP next Friday. Do you think once a week is about right or verging on OCD?
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for all December snowflakes :hugs:
> 
> I did one the day I got my bfp, I did the next one at 15dpo and got 2-3 and then I got 3+ at 19dpo. I only did the 3+ early cos I was having bloods and knew my hcg would be high enough. If it weren't for the bloods I would wait until 22-24dpo to try for 3+.
> 
> With the digit it's all about hcg thresholds.
> 
> 1-2 weeks......your level is 25-199miu
> 2-3 weeks......your level is 200-1999miu
> 3+ weeks.....level is >2000miuClick to expand...

Thanks 2016 - that's a big help! I'm 14dpo now (I haven't used a conception indicator yet but I was temping). I'll definitely follow your advice x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am just doing one last digi to see the 3+ (I did one at 1-2, and another at 2-3) :thumbup:

Nessicle, I've bought those off ebay too! There the ones I'm still waiting on :growlmad: he dispatched them on Friday apparently so I'm pretty sure they should be here by now.

And lovie, I'm constantly thirsty too!


----------



## ImSoTired

Looks like we will be telling the inlaws before the appt because my MIL happens to have an appt with the same doctor the same day. She took me to my yearly in Feb so she'll know something is up if she runs into us there. Looks like maybe tonight? I'm just nervous because it's so early! Ahh! Excited and nervous! Anyone else tell everybody really early??


----------



## Nixilix

I will try and keep it or 2 weeks then only tell immediate family. But I don't want to have to tell work for ages. Should be better at keeping it this time now that I'm part time. 

Also I am due a smear but didn't get it done and now have to wait for 3months post partum I think. Should have gone when I got the letter!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nixilix said:


> I will try and keep it or 2 weeks then only tell immediate family. But I don't want to have to tell work for ages. Should be better at keeping it this time now that I'm part time.
> 
> Also I am due a smear but didn't get it done and now have to wait for 3months post partum I think. Should have gone when I got the letter!

Just told my mom! I am still shaking! She is sooo happy! She said she wouldn't tell anyone until I at least have my appt. Now on to the inlaws. I'm gonna make DH do it. I wonder if he'll be as nervous as I was!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

have any of you ladies told work about your pregnancies i had to tell my boss as i started having bad cramps at work and asked if i could go for an emergency appointment and she refused to let me go... So i asked to be transfered as i really dont like her which i was given and she has told everyone im pregnant and all my family and friends have found out through other people she has told... As you can guess im not very happy i work for a large company thats well known surely they should have more sence... Sorry rant over just really annoyed me


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on telling you mum ImSoTired :yipee: we told our families pretty much straight away!

mommyof2girlz - I won't be telling work until after my scan at 12 weeks I don't think x


----------



## LemonTea

ImSoTired said:


> Looks like we will be telling the inlaws before the appt because my MIL happens to have an appt with the same doctor the same day. She took me to my yearly in Feb so she'll know something is up if she runs into us there. Looks like maybe tonight? I'm just nervous because it's so early! Ahh! Excited and nervous! Anyone else tell everybody really early??

We were going and forth about whether or not to tell this early, and finally just said F it -- yeah, a miscarriage would be devastating, but we both agreed that it would be even more sad if after telling everyone we were infertile, we didn't at least let them celebrate some good news with us, no matter how briefly. Sooo, we told our immediate families last night, and I told my closest girlfriends a couple hours ago. 

I feel good about the decision, but I am freaking out just a little bit because now the news is out and there's no taking it back. Stick, stick,stick little bean!


----------



## ImSoTired

Told the inlaws as well now so it's a huge weight off of our shoulders but there's something about telling our parents that made us feel like kids again.:dohh: I pray that everything is ok because I'd hate to disappoint anyone especially Dh and myself. I will give them the go ahead to tell the rest of the family at 6 or 7 weeks if the appt is A-OK. We have a wedding to go to on May 12th and people will wonder why I am not drinking as I usually get completely drunk at such occasions:blush:.


----------



## joeliza24

I want to tell everyone! Especially because my DH and I have been together 7+ years (married 2) and every chance folks get they ask when are we gonna start. The worst one was a couple of months ago when we went out dinner with another couple, who had recently announced they were expecting, and the girl's sister. I'd barely sat down when the sister turned to me and said "now when are YOU going to start having kids, you see my sister beat you to it now it's time to catch up." It took a lot to keep my mouth shut. I didn't think it was a race?!?! Turned out this sister announced her sisters pregnancy as soon as she found out on Facebook. I get it, she's happy but why do/say stupid sh*t?


----------



## trgirl308

We told everyone... we both suck at keeping secrets. 

I am definitely going to get another digi to see the 3+.. but I think I'll wait till Monday, I will be 6 weeks and should have enough hcg at that point... they are like 13$. 

I am so excited today! I bought What to Expect when you're Expecting on my Kindle and then discovered the What to Expect when you're Expecting journal and organizer! I LOVE organizers... so I am going to have so much fun with that. I am such a stationnary geek. :)


----------



## LuluSS

Hi everyone - I would like to join! I just got my BFP today after trying for 9 months with PCOS and while awaiting my first FS appointment! My due date is December 16th!

Oh, and hi trgirl!!!!!!


----------



## trgirl308

HI LULU!!! So made my day today to see your bfp announcement. :)


----------



## LuluSS

Aww thanks trgirl! 

How long did it take for it to sink in for you? I still don't believe it!


----------



## trgirl308

It still doesn't feel real.. I think it will feel more real once I see the doctor, or start seeing a bump.. or have morning sickness. But right now I just have massively sore bbs and cramping.. but nothing else out of the ordinary so really hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## LuluSS

All I have is cramps! It still feels like AF will be here at any time. Technically she isn't even due until Sunday. But at least I know she won't show! lol

I have my first doctor's appointment on Monday to confirm and who knows what else. I didn't even know what kind of doctor I needed to go see! lol


----------



## Sombra

Count me in too! I am due December 8th!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay Sombra! Welcome!

Lulu it is totally normal. And still fun to poas. :)


----------



## LuluSS

Yay! Hi Sombra!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

trgirl308 said:


> We told everyone... we both suck at keeping secrets.
> 
> I am definitely going to get another digi to see the 3+.. but I think I'll wait till Monday, I will be 6 weeks and should have enough hcg at that point... they are like 13$.
> 
> I am so excited today! I bought What to Expect when you're Expecting on my Kindle and then discovered the What to Expect when you're Expecting journal and organizer! I LOVE organizers... so I am going to have so much fun with that. I am such a stationnary geek. :)

I bought what to expect on my kindle yesterday as well! lol


----------



## Jadie

joeliza24 said:


> I want to tell everyone! Especially because my DH and I have been together 7+ years (married 2) and every chance folks get they ask when are we gonna start. The worst one was a couple of months ago when we went out dinner with another couple, who had recently announced they were expecting, and the girl's sister. I'd barely sat down when the sister turned to me and said "now when are YOU going to start having kids, you see my sister beat you to it now it's time to catch up." It took a lot to keep my mouth shut. I didn't think it was a race?!?! Turned out this sister announced her sisters pregnancy as soon as she found out on Facebook. I get it, she's happy but why do/say stupid sh*t?

I hate that! It wasn't as bad for us because we only recently got married but I can imagine! You should have told her where to stick it!



mummyof2girlz said:


> have any of you ladies told work about your pregnancies i had to tell my boss as i started having bad cramps at work and asked if i could go for an emergency appointment and she refused to let me go... So i asked to be transfered as i really dont like her which i was given and she has told everyone im pregnant and all my family and friends have found out through other people she has told... As you can guess im not very happy i work for a large company thats well known surely they should have more sence... Sorry rant over just really annoyed me

I had to tell work too as im a carer and its pretty heavy work so I tell everyone just to be safe. :)



ImSoTired said:


> Looks like we will be telling the inlaws before the appt because my MIL happens to have an appt with the same doctor the same day. She took me to my yearly in Feb so she'll know something is up if she runs into us there. Looks like maybe tonight? I'm just nervous because it's so early! Ahh! Excited and nervous! Anyone else tell everybody really early??

we told everyone the day we found out  was just too exciting not to lol


----------



## 2016

On the day of getting my BFP I told my friends on here and my BF IRL who knew I was testing that day. If it weren't for my history with ectopics we would have been tempted to tell all family/friends straightaway. But as soon as my second blood test come back ok so I knew it was doubling (and so in my case unlikely to be ectopic), we told all the family and all close friends.

I intend to tell work as soon after my scan on 10th as possible. I don't fancy trying to hide MS or fatigue or baby brain. Also since I went back from maternity one colleague has been really mean to me and I am hoping it will make him button his lips. :haha: Yes, things can go wrong, but if they did at any point beyond now I would want time off work and the support of my family and friends. I'd rather let them share the joy straightaway.

mummyof2girlz...that's disgusting how you have been treated! It's not on for that woman to share your news and legallay you are entitled to time off for appointments. So next time if it were me, I would suggest sending an e-mail as well in advance as possible INFORMING her that you have an antenatal appointment, then just go. :)


----------



## Piggysue

hello all .... 
just had to catch up on the last 10 pages.

i have to keeping checking my underwear constantly as well. stress :) that and the cramps. they are mild but the hurt

the only person i told was my bf cause I'm her bridesmaid in november and she wanted to buy dresses this weekend and i couldn't let her buy them when there might be a possibility that i might fit into it.

i bought a day to day guide of your pregnancy. i like it. it gives a pic and info every day. i was looking up the internet daily so it suits me. 

i haven't called my doctor yet. I'm going to wait till after easter to visit (maybe tuesday i'll be almost 6 weeks). i think after the m/c in jan that I'm nervous and went for the wait and see approach.


----------



## kitty2385

Jadie congrats ur a sweetpea and 6 weeks :D


----------



## Kroncharmywif

Hello, I would like to join you ladies! I am 5 weeks today! My due date is dec 8th.
I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## Honey.Bee

I haven't told anyone yet, but it is SO difficult to keep this to myself! We are going to a big family wedding at the end of the month so I think we will tell my parents then. As for work, I'll leave it as long as I can.......

mummyof2girlz - I can't believe the behaviour of your ex-manager. It's really not on and made me so cross. Does your company have a pregnancy and maternity guidance document? Where I work, ours says that a manager should only pass on the information if it is necessary and with permission of the employee. I guess it depends how far you want to take it (and how sure you are that she is the source) - it may be enough that you have had a good rant and are away from her now, but if not, then I would speak to Citizens Advice and perhaps her manager. 

Onto symptoms - I am super thirsty too! Yesterday, I drank at least twice as much as usual. the weeing is also ridiculous! I have felt tired for the last few days but am a bit more lively today. Still can't believe this is finally happening x


----------



## Msw454

I have told my mom and sis. We are waiting now to get blood results back befor we tell anyone else. I just called my dr yesterday since that was the official day I was "late." he had me go in for a beta and then I'll go back tomorrow. Which is unusual, I thought they only did that if you had a history of miscarriages or something. But I'm happy about it, it'll stop me from worrying!!


----------



## juless

Hope you are all having a lovely start to a long Easter weekend? The Easter bunny will be bringing a few treats around in a few days ;)


----------



## ttc_lolly

mommyof2girlz that is so out of order, she has completely breached your privacy rights and I'd want her head on a stick (or at least her losing her job!) how inconsiderate :( hope you're ok :hugs: x


----------



## ImSoTired

Anyone else have vanishing symptoms? My breasts have been sore since 7dpo and some days they feel awful and some days they are just sore. I am thirsty and hungry on and off. Some days I eat and drink normally and others I eat and drink lots! Some days I have tons of energy and some days I take a nap or two. The bloating has gone down a lot and they carmping is becoming much less frequent. I'm wondering if it's just me and if I should worry? I haven't had any bleeding at all, not even a spot, and my tests are finally darker than the control line. AF is over a week late now. There is a part of me that is very confident and there is another that is completely terrified still. I can't wait until the end of May when I will be 12/13 weeks! It seems so close and so far away at the same time!


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww hey ness :) you joined! December babies again!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I'm having the laziest day and I'm exhausted!


----------



## kitty2385

i havent told anyone, just my hubby and me enjoying our little secret until we tell people at 12 weeks :) last time i told a few people and then m/c at 5 wks, i was so upset having to tell people we were no longer pregnant so this time its just our little secret :D going out for my birthday tomorrow night with 'the girls', they will know straight away since i have quit smoking and wont be drinking lol, but im going to try and tell them its so we can GET pregnant. i know they wont believe me because they know me so well! hehe :D


----------



## Jadie

kitty2385 said:


> Jadie congrats ur a sweetpea and 6 weeks :D

Thank you so much! Technically not 6wks til tomorrow, my ticker is ahead of itself. And also haven't had a dating scan or blood results back yet so my dates could change :) Time seems to be moving very quickly which I'm so glad of!

Hey ladies - you should get yourself a member of huggies - https://www.huggies.com.au/join for preggo info, week by week with little cutie diagrams (i'm a geek) and FREEBIES! :D hehe check it out anyways, pretty cool! :)

Happy Easter ladies!!! :) We all have our very own little easter eggs


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies. This thread moves so fast, I had to go back and read the last couple of pages!

I am more relaxed now, I think, just because the second set of blood work came back with good results and my first scan is scheduled. It was for the April 20 but I changed it to April 26 b/c of work schedule. I should be 8 weeks at that point. So I'm hoping we'll hear the hb 

I was hoping that the timing would be that we could tell folks on Mother's Day but I'll only be 10 weeks. I want to be atleast 12 weeks before we share. I'm just sooo cautious because we were so public last time and quick to tell and it just made it harder to keep telling people that I wasn't pregnant anymore :-(. But for now our parents and siblings know.

Symptoms - still sore boobs (not too bad though), exhausted/fatigued, pee all the time, unquenchable THIRST & drymouth and my stomach muscles are tight like I do crunches all the time... weird.


----------



## LuluSS

Me and DH agreed not to tell many people until we were about 12 weeks. We failed miserably lol. DH called him mom RIGHT away. And I told my two best friends. Then I told my mom who told me I should tell my sister and dad. So I told them today. Also, my DH told his brother last night. Ugh. Oh well. It's out! HAHAHA. I am sure the word will spread like wildfire now! HAHAHA


----------



## LuluSS

Ugh, I wish I didn't tell my family now. My mom is happy. But her, my dad, and my sister are all acting childish and fighting with each other right now. So they are all crabby and not excited for me. My dad still hasn't called me. I called my sister this morning and she was just like, "oh congrats". My family is so dramafied! Now I know why I didn't want to tell them anything. They can never be happy for me. They are too self absorbed. Oh well. :(


----------



## gs20

LuluSS said:


> Ugh, I wish I didn't tell my family now. My mom is happy. But her, my dad, and my sister are all acting childish and fighting with each other right now. So they are all crabby and not excited for me. My dad still hasn't called me. I called my sister this morning and she was just like, "oh congrats". My family is so dramafied! Now I know why I didn't want to tell them anything. They can never be happy for me. They are too self absorbed. Oh well. :(


Aww sorry to hear this =(. I just can't understand people sometimes. Just as your wedding should go how it makes you and DH happiest, this should too be your joy.and now you know to only share the details with those that care the most and will be happy for you!!


----------



## LuluSS

Oh gosh. My wedding was dramafied too! I don't think my sister wants me to be pregnant because she likes being the spotlight with her and her four kids. My parents and family do everything for her and her kids and I am always on the backburner when it comes to anything. Now that I will have a baby, I think she is jealous. It is horrible to say, but my sister really is that mean. I try to have a good relationship with her, and she is just constantly mean to me. I give up.....


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> I know lady! How strange!!! We NTNP jan feb but never dtd near O. Then we tried this monh and it worked! Freaky! Although not confident today as got no symptoms?! Weird!!

Mental isnt it?! Dont worry at all I know its hard though first tri is really scary! All feels new to me again! I've got mega bloaty tummy its quite painfully distended and lots of cramps and feeling really tired but other than that nothing much yet. As crap as morning sickness is I'm looking forward to it again - kept me going that all was well with the beanie!xx



Honey.Bee said:


> So how often do you all plan on repeating your digis? I wasn't planning to do any until I joined this group .....but not sure how else to hold my nerve until my first scan. I've got an appointment to see my GP next Friday. Do you think once a week is about right or verging on OCD?
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for all December snowflakes :hugs:

I do digis til I get 3+ no point doing them after that. I buy cheapy superdrug tests to do until the line gets stronger than the control line so I can see the hcg going up once I got to 6 weeks with Ava though I stopped doing them. I got my digis off ebay for £1.99 x


----------



## LuluSS

So have you ladies picked out names yet??? Me and DH already had names picked out before we started TTC! LOL So when I got my BFP yesterday, we just confirmed the names. It took us 5 seconds :)


----------



## Nessicle

Yep we have Iris June for a girl and Austin Samuel for a boy! 

xx


----------



## LuluSS

Aww cute names!

We have Dominic Lee for a boy and Mika Michelle for a girl.


----------



## Nixilix

Omg names already!!! Took my long enough to chose last time!


----------



## Nixilix

Who is finding out the gender?!?


----------



## LuluSS

LOL! I was WTT and TTC long enough combined so I have had a long time to think about names hahaha.


----------



## LuluSS

I am! It is my first so I am too impatient! HAHA

Plus, me and DH want to be able to buy blug/green or pink/purple stuff for the nursery.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hey everyone! I've just been looking at pre-natal vitamins. I do have a balanced and healthy diet and have been taking folic acid 400mcg pre-conception but I'm wondering if I should top this up with another supplement, especially as I have a pretty hectic job? I was taking B50 whilst TTC (I had a short luteal phase) but have stopped this now as the label says to discuss with your GP during pregnancy. What do you all think? I know that folic acid is the most important one but do you think a pre-natal vitamin would be of benefit?


----------



## Nixilix

I found out with DD and was so glad I did. Happy to wait this time but who knows!!!! I hope I don't change my mind cause I would love a suprise!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm only taking folic acid, might switch to pregnacare soon but I know if I get ms I can't take the big ones so I'd go back to FA anyway!


----------



## LuluSS

I am waiting to go to my doctor on Monday to ask them what I should take. Because I have no clue! I feel so clueless when it comes to pregnancy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sombra said:


> Count me in too! I am due December 8th!




Kroncharmywif said:


> Hello, I would like to join you ladies! I am 5 weeks today! My due date is dec 8th.
> I look forward to getting to know all of you.

Congrats ladies :hugs: you've been added to the EDD list :thumbup:



kitty2385 said:


> i havent told anyone, just my hubby and me enjoying our little secret until we tell people at 12 weeks :) last time i told a few people and then m/c at 5 wks, i was so upset having to tell people we were no longer pregnant so this time its just our little secret :D going out for my birthday tomorrow night with 'the girls', they will know straight away since i have quit smoking and wont be drinking lol, but im going to try and tell them its so we can GET pregnant. i know they wont believe me because they know me so well! hehe :D

Good look hiding your secret!! I was supposed to go out tomorrow night but have managed to get out of it without anyone asking questions! x



LuluSS said:


> Ugh, I wish I didn't tell my family now. My mom is happy. But her, my dad, and my sister are all acting childish and fighting with each other right now. So they are all crabby and not excited for me. My dad still hasn't called me. I called my sister this morning and she was just like, "oh congrats". My family is so dramafied! Now I know why I didn't want to tell them anything. They can never be happy for me. They are too self absorbed. Oh well. :(

:hugs: why are they being like that? what are they fighting with one another about!?



Nixilix said:


> Who is finding out the gender?!?

Meeee!! :happydance: I'm far too impatient to wait and I like to get organised early and no what colours I'm buying :lol: I never see any gender neutral clothes either that I think looks gender neutral, iykwim!? It either just looks like it's meant for a boy or for a girl :rofl:

We'll hopefully get a 16 week gender scan done again! x



Honey.Bee said:


> Hey everyone! I've just been looking at pre-natal vitamins. I do have a balanced and healthy diet and have been taking folic acid 400mcg pre-conception but I'm wondering if I should top this up with another supplement, especially as I have a pretty hectic job? I was taking B50 whilst TTC (I had a short luteal phase) but have stopped this now as the label says to discuss with your GP during pregnancy. What do you all think? I know that folic acid is the most important one but do you think a pre-natal vitamin would be of benefit?

I take pregnacare hun, they include the folic acid you need and also vitiman D which is really important but for some reason isn't as well known as as folic acid in. It has all other vits and minerals too x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh and we have names picked too but they are staying a secret for now :winkwink:


----------



## LuluSS

I guess my sister is mad at my parents about something that happened last night. I guess my dad was supposed to go out to dinner with her and her DH for her DH's birthday, but he cancelled last minute. Like I said, my family is VERY dramafied. I sent an email to my dad and aunt this morning to let them know. And my dad isn't at work today so my mom called him (they are divorcced) to tell him. I asked her what he said. And she said, nothing because he was so mad at my sister. I feel like crap now :cry:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh dear :( don't feel crappy hun, it's their problem not yours! Be happy - YOU'RE PREGNANT :wohoo::happydance::yipee:


----------



## Nixilix

Off to see friends... This shall be interesting when they find out I'm not smoking!!!


----------



## LuluSS

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh dear :( don't feel crappy hun, it's their problem now yours! Be happy - YOU'RE PREGNANT :wohoo::happydance::yipee:

I know thanks. But it just sucks that they can't put their stupid drama away for one day and be happy for me. They never can. I guess I shouldn't have expected too much from them.

Oh well! Now I know not to share anything with them! Just the people who care, such as my friends!


----------



## 2016

It sucks when your family is so wrapped up in themselves. Telling my Mum was a bit of a let-down too. I made a T shirt for my son to wear that said "Only child" (which was crossed out) and underneath in big letters "BIG BROTHER". She lives the other side of the world so we dialled in on Skype with the webcam and I expected she would read his shirt and then realise. Well she didn't take notice of his shirt. We pointed it out but she couldn't read it properly as the line had gone bad by this point. So we read it for her. To which she replied "Why didn't you tell us?".....erm I AM TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW! :dohh: She then said "great news.......do you want to see a kitten?" She is a bit cat mad you see. :shrug:

We are definitely finding out the gender and as soon as possible. I will feel blessed to have any gender though. I always saw myself having girls....but now I have DS, I would be over the moon to just have boys, or one of each. A healthy baby is a blessing.

With DS we had 3 potential firstnames picked from about 20 weeks. Took us ages to agree on even one name option, let alone 3! :wacko: We didn't tell anybody any of the names. When he was born none of the names suited him. We trialled one name for 2 days but it just didn't work. We then came up with a 4th name and tried that for 2 days without success. The pressure from people to give our new baby a name was immense...but it is such an important decision we just couldn't rush it. Then at 1 week old, we just suddenly came across a name that was never even considered earlier and we both agreed instantly it was perfect. Looked up the meaning and it was even more perfect! :cloud9: We gave him 2 middle names to compensate for the wait to be named. :haha:
This time we have a girls name that has been picked out since we started TTC #1 back in July 2009. I really hope if we have a girl it suits her because we don't want to use any other name. For a boy we are pretty sure we have picked a name. But we know how it all can change on birth day. :) We are keeping the names a secret again.

Can't remember who asked but I am taking Pregnacare Prenatals PLUS and extra TEN 400mcg plain folic acid tablets a day. That brings me up the the 5mg folic they give to women who have had early losses or have lost babes due to birth defects. It doesn't hurt to take the extra so I decided what's the harm, especially since it is so difficult for me to fall pregnant in the first place! I took extra with DS until 12 weeks then just stuck to the normal pre-natal. He seemed to grow super fast in the early stages (2 weeks ahead) and I have always wondered if that helped in any way.


----------



## Honey.Bee

LuluSS - I'm sorry to hear that your family are not supporting you but ttc_lolly is right. This should be one of the happiest times in your life. You mustn't let anyone spoil that for you. Leave them to get on with their squabbling and let things calm down. 

Nixilix - good luck tonight! Not sure how you're going to get away with that one! 

ttc_lolly - thanks for making me feel so welcome hun, and for the advice. Off to get pregnacare tomorrow. If nothing else, it will make me feel like I am 'doing something' :haha:

As for names - I have been daydreaming a bit but no firm decisions as yet. Didn't want to jinx anything before I was actually pregnant and now feel I need to get a bit further along before buying anything or thinking too far ahead. Will definitely want to know whether we are having a boy or a girl. Seriously looking forward to the maternity leave already!!!


----------



## Piggysue

im not going to find out i want a surprise and I've had names picked out (1 girl, 1 boy) since i was a child which is a bit strange i know ... but there you go. hopefully i will have a healthy baby and the name will suit.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Wow 2016 - you must be seriously rattling with all those pills! Completely understandable to be cautious though. Thanks for the excellent advice (again!). Sorry to hear that telling your Mum was a let down. I wonder if part of it is that it was just a surprise for her? My Mum was just the same when I told her I was engaged. I think we had some ridiculous conversation about inviting a distant relative to the wedding and I was really flat afterwards, but then her enthusiasm was more obvious over the next few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Oh wow, sorry 2016 about your mom reacting that way. It sucks when family doesn't seem as excited as you. My forum friends and friends in person are more supportive then my family! 

Won't let it get me down though. Because me and DH are super happy that it finally happened and we won't let anyone bring us down!


----------



## lovie

congrats to the new mummies to be :) lulu i also have pcos.. my main sympton is bad skin, but i have better skin the last week, i think pregnancy is good for me!

we have a few names, i love the name freja for a girl, I also really tile the name tor for a boy.. but we will see...

we had told alot of people that we were having ivf in april, so we have told all of those people that we have got a bfp.. its a lot of people really.. but im no good at lieing.

is anyone feeling sick yet? everyone keeps asking me if im feeling sick and im really not :nope:

happy easter to you all and your growing snowflakes :) it snowed today, made me think of all our little snowflakes :)


----------



## LuluSS

Hi Lovie! I have somewhat bad skin too. You saying your skin is better makes me feel hopeful that the same will happen for me! I really hope my testosterone levels have gone down. Do you know if your hormone levels have gone back to normal since being pregnant?


----------



## LuluSS

Does anyone know how many cups of coffee you can have a day? I am a coffee addict. I just quit smoking today and now I am considering giving up coffee. It will suck but is best for baby.


----------



## lovie

im not sure about my hormone levels lulu.. i havnt had any tests yet.. my testosterone was only very slightly high, im not sure if pregnancy makes it go down... they diagnosed me mostly by having 40 folicles on my overies and symptoms like bad skin and weight gain. 

im not sure about coffee.. i have heared that actually its not good to go cold turky with things you do everyday.. so dont give up coffee 100% right away.

I have no idea about what i should and shouldnt eat.. must look it up!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks! Wow, we had to learn so much with TTC. Now it is time to learn about pregnancy things! WHo would have ever thoght that we would beat PCOS and be here posting right now.

I need to learn what to eat, etc. This is so exciting! It is finally feeling a little real!


----------



## crystals5648

Can I join the Snowflakes please? Got my BFP on Wednesday :)

Due date is coming up as the 16th December.

H&h 9 months to everyone.


----------



## kitty2385

LuluSS said:


> Ugh, I wish I didn't tell my family now. My mom is happy. But her, my dad, and my sister are all acting childish and fighting with each other right now. So they are all crabby and not excited for me. My dad still hasn't called me. I called my sister this morning and she was just like, "oh congrats". My family is so dramafied! Now I know why I didn't want to tell them anything. They can never be happy for me. They are too self absorbed. Oh well. :(

sorry that ur family arent being supportive, i was worried about that for a short time but now i dont care, i have all the support i need from my DH and support or not, im having a baby lol.



LuluSS said:


> So have you ladies picked out names yet??? Me and DH already had names picked out before we started TTC! LOL So when I got my BFP yesterday, we just confirmed the names. It took us 5 seconds :)

had a boys name picked for a long time: Jack Andrew George, but a girls name we are finding harder. We have the girls middle names picked: Georgina Anne, and we have a few girls names we like, Callie, Faith, Skylar and Ella. None i like as much as the boys name though!



Nixilix said:


> Who is finding out the gender?!?

Definately finding out the gender, i dont like yellow or green, so i want a pink or blue nursery!



Honey.Bee said:


> Hey everyone! I've just been looking at pre-natal vitamins. I do have a balanced and healthy diet and have been taking folic acid 400mcg pre-conception but I'm wondering if I should top this up with another supplement, especially as I have a pretty hectic job? I was taking B50 whilst TTC (I had a short luteal phase) but have stopped this now as the label says to discuss with your GP during pregnancy. What do you all think? I know that folic acid is the most important one but do you think a pre-natal vitamin would be of benefit?

I take pregnacare and also flax seed which has omega 3,6,9 in it because i dont eat any fish or much with the omegas in!



LuluSS said:


> Does anyone know how many cups of coffee you can have a day? I am a coffee addict. I just quit smoking today and now I am considering giving up coffee. It will suck but is best for baby.

The recommended daily allowance of caffeine is 200mg/day which is 1 and a half cups of tea or 2 cups of coffee. And they mean regular size cups, not the giant cups like the ones i have lol!


----------



## kitty2385

oh and a useful webpage with things to avoid:

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/917.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=216


----------



## LuluSS

HAHA My cups of coffee are large as well! Thanks for the info. I am glad to know that I don't have to completely cut out coffee.


----------



## Honey.Bee

I have gradually cut out caffeine since TTC, actually, the decaf tea and coffee you get these days is not too bad. We have a specialist coffee store near us and they recommended a salt water decaf coffee bean (apparently a natural de-caffeination process) and I honestly wouldn't know the difference. I've also found that over the last few weeks I haven't minded herbal teas (perhaps psychologiccal?) If you follow kitty2385's link there is a further link to limiting caffeine intake and it lists different caffeine content for filter coffee, instant coffee, tea and dare I say it chocolate.........

I reckon it will be harder for me to give up some of those cheeses!


----------



## LuluSS

I forgot about decaf coffee! I could drink that. I really just like the taste of hot coffee in the morning. So decaf would be perfect.

I know, I LOVE cheese, and over medium eggs. After I give birth, I am making a HUGE plate of over medium eggs, bacon, and tons of different cheeses! lol


----------



## Nixilix

Well two days down on the smoking. When I had DD I quit the day I found out and then had one on my hen do which was 1 day off a year Smoke free! Idiot.! Then after the wedding kind of fell back in the habit. So this time I wana try and stay off completely. I never smoked round DD and only smoked 5ish a day maybe more if at work! It's hard this early cause I feel fine. When ms kicked in last time if anyone came Near me after Smoking I wanted to chuck up in their face!!


----------



## Shey

Nixilix said:


> Who is finding out the gender?!?

I am definetly gonna find out what Im having. Im hoping for a girl, cause I already have a boy.


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie my skin was terrible too. I was never fully diagnosed with PCOS as of only just started being tested for infertility in my last 2 cycles. I know I hadn't ovulated though as my progesterone levels had indicated so and I have a few of the major signs of PCOS. I was too impatient though and started taking soy! Glad I did as it got me here! :yipee: my skin also has improved!



crystals5648 said:


> Can I join the Snowflakes please? Got my BFP on Wednesday :)
> 
> Due date is coming up as the 16th December.
> 
> H&h 9 months to everyone.

Welcome and congrats crystals :) I'll add you to our list now!

Anyone here have a birthday in December? I do! Mine is on the 19th, I was actually due on Christmas day but came 6 days early!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I switched to decaf when we began TTC lulu and I love it! I just really like the taste of coffee anyway, was never after the buzz or energy, so suits me fine :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nixilix said:


> Well two days down on the smoking. When I had DD I quit the day I found out and then had one on my hen do which was 1 day off a year Smoke free! Idiot.! Then after the wedding kind of fell back in the habit. So this time I wana try and stay off completely. I never smoked round DD and only smoked 5ish a day maybe more if at work! It's hard this early cause I feel fine. When ms kicked in last time if anyone came Near me after Smoking I wanted to chuck up in their face!!

You can do this Nix!! We're all behind you :) are you going cold turkey or using something to ease you off? 

You're doing brilliantly so far :)


----------



## trgirl308

Lulu, sorry about your family that isn't fun that they aren't happy for you or being supportive! Hopefully they come around when they see your bump. 

Most types of cheeses can be found with pasteurized milk so they are fine to eat.. there is no way I could give up all cheese for 9 months!

I take Materna, which I think is the french name for pregnacare.. same type of vitamin. DH also wants me to take cod fish oil because it is supposed to lower the risk of type 1 diabetes, but I want to wait to see what my doctor says before I start taking all kings of supplements. 

I cut down my caffeine intake a lot while ttc and now I am at zero, no coffee, tea or even chocolate. I have some decaf for those days that are really rough.. but I'm actually doing ok with it. I consider it a personal challenge to see if I can make it through without any chocolate. We'll see how long I last. :)

Oh.. and yea my symptoms have diminished a bit too, less cramping, bbs are still killing me.. like WOW DH can't even touch me. And still no morning sickness.. not really complaining, but...


----------



## LemonTea

ImSoTired said:


> Told the inlaws as well now so it's a huge weight off of our shoulders but there's something about telling our parents that made us feel like kids again.:dohh: I pray that everything is ok because I'd hate to disappoint anyone especially Dh and myself. I will give them the go ahead to tell the rest of the family at 6 or 7 weeks if the appt is A-OK. We have a wedding to go to on May 12th and people will wonder why I am not drinking as I usually get completely drunk at such occasions:blush:.

We told our families and close friends this week, too. Yes, it was probably way too early, but it just felt right to throw out our previous plans of waiting until 12 weeks and let them know earlier. I'm also praying that everything is okay. While I know we'd have their support if there was a miscarriage, I know everyone is rooting for this little one to pull throw. 



joeliza24 said:


> I want to tell everyone! Especially because my DH and I have been together 7+ years (married 2) and every chance folks get they ask when are we gonna start. The worst one was a couple of months ago when we went out dinner with another couple, who had recently announced they were expecting, and the girl's sister. I'd barely sat down when the sister turned to me and said "now when are YOU going to start having kids, you see my sister beat you to it now it's time to catch up." It took a lot to keep my mouth shut. I didn't think it was a race?!?! Turned out this sister announced her sisters pregnancy as soon as she found out on Facebook. I get it, she's happy but why do/say stupid sh*t?

I've been there, and I hate it. I'm sure I've done the same thing in the past, but I will never again ask anyone when they are going to have children, how many, or any other personal question about their reproductive plans. You just never know if someone is infertile or child free by choice or who knows what, and what might be an innocent question to you could be tearing them up or making them seriously frustrated inside. It is not a race, but questions like that make it feel like it sometimes. It really is stupid.



ImSoTired said:


> Anyone else have vanishing symptoms? My breasts have been sore since 7dpo and some days they feel awful and some days they are just sore. I am thirsty and hungry on and off. Some days I eat and drink normally and others I eat and drink lots! Some days I have tons of energy and some days I take a nap or two. The bloating has gone down a lot and they carmping is becoming much less frequent. I'm wondering if it's just me and if I should worry? I haven't had any bleeding at all, not even a spot, and my tests are finally darker than the control line. AF is over a week late now. There is a part of me that is very confident and there is another that is completely terrified still. I can't wait until the end of May when I will be 12/13 weeks! It seems so close and so far away at the same time!

I've been having slight breast soreness off and on -- it's weird because one day it will be the left side, the next day nothing, the next day the right side, the next day nothing. It is really confusing. My bloating was really bad for the first few days, then went away for a day or two, but now it's back with a vengeance -- I finally sucked it and bought a belly band because it was too weird walking around with my pants unbuttoned... I feel the same way about being really anxious for end of May, beginning of June! I don't want to not enjoy being in the moment, but it feels like I'm in limbo right now!



LuluSS said:


> So have you ladies picked out names yet??? Me and DH already had names picked out before we started TTC! LOL So when I got my BFP yesterday, we just confirmed the names. It took us 5 seconds :)

DH and I were WTT for a long time before we finally started TTC (and then TTC took a solid year) -- we've had a long time to talk about and decide on names lol. Currently we have four names (first and middle combos) that we absolutely love -- two each for a boy and girl. I hope those names seem right when the little kiddo is born, because DH and I are really in love with the names and will be thrown for a total loop if they don't seem to fit! We're keeping the names (and the gender, since we won't be finding out) a secret till the birth. Can't wait to see who it'll be in eight months!



Nixilix said:


> Who is finding out the gender?!?

We don't plan to find out -- DH and I are both really looking forward to that moment when we hear "It's a ___!" at the birth!



Honey.Bee said:


> Hey everyone! I've just been looking at pre-natal vitamins. I do have a balanced and healthy diet and have been taking folic acid 400mcg pre-conception but I'm wondering if I should top this up with another supplement, especially as I have a pretty hectic job? I was taking B50 whilst TTC (I had a short luteal phase) but have stopped this now as the label says to discuss with your GP during pregnancy. What do you all think? I know that folic acid is the most important one but do you think a pre-natal vitamin would be of benefit?

I have a good friend who is a few weeks ahead of me and has already seen a doctor, and she's filled me in on what she's supposed to be taking. I was already taking a few things while we were trying, so I just tweaked the doses on some things a bit. So right now I'm taking a prenatal vitamin with 800 mcg of folic acid (my friend is supposed to be taking 1mg (1000mcg) of folic acid, and no prenatal vitamin, but I'm not comfortable not taking a prenatal), a fish oil supplement that includes at least a total of 1200 mg of DHA, and I just added 2000 iu of vitamin D. 



LuluSS said:


> I guess my sister is mad at my parents about something that happened last night. I guess my dad was supposed to go out to dinner with her and her DH for her DH's birthday, but he cancelled last minute. Like I said, my family is VERY dramafied. I sent an email to my dad and aunt this morning to let them know. And my dad isn't at work today so my mom called him (they are divorcced) to tell him. I asked her what he said. And she said, nothing because he was so mad at my sister. I feel like crap now :cry:

Ugh, that is a lot of drama. I'm sorry you're having to deal with all this. Definitely can take the wind out of your sails when family acts that way. Hope things get better in the future.



Piggysue said:


> im not going to find out i want a surprise and I've had names picked out (1 girl, 1 boy) since i was a child which is a bit strange i know ... but there you go. hopefully i will have a healthy baby and the name will suit.

Looks like we're pretty similar in this respect!



lovie said:


> we had told alot of people that we were having ivf in april, so we have told all of those people that we have got a bfp.. its a lot of people really.. but im no good at lieing.
> 
> is anyone feeling sick yet? everyone keeps asking me if im feeling sick and im really not :nope:
> 
> happy easter to you all and your growing snowflakes :) it snowed today, made me think of all our little snowflakes :)

This was pretty similar to our situation. We'd told all our family and close friends about my needing surgery due to infertility, and then it just didn't feel right not to tell those people that we're now pregnant, even though it's early. I'm also a bad liar, and it just felt wrong not to tell the truth, especially knowing how happy everyone would be. I'm not really feeling much by way of sickness, and I'm trying not to let it worry me too -- but it is. I really wish the morning sickness would hurry up and get here just so I can be assured that things are progressing normally.


----------



## Sombra

Nixilix said:


> Well two days down on the smoking. When I had DD I quit the day I found out and then had one on my hen do which was 1 day off a year Smoke free! Idiot.! Then after the wedding kind of fell back in the habit. So this time I wana try and stay off completely. I never smoked round DD and only smoked 5ish a day maybe more if at work! It's hard this early cause I feel fine. When ms kicked in last time if anyone came Near me after Smoking I wanted to chuck up in their face!!

Doing the quitting smoking thing too. I'm trying acupuncture to help because this is not oing to be easy, especially since even though I know I'm pregnant, I don't feel very pregnant. It's a battle.


----------



## LuluSS

Ladies we can do it! We can quit smoking! Just keep thinking about your baby. Or just sleep a lot so the time goes by faster lol.


----------



## Nixilix

Just going cold turkey. I know I can do it as I did it before! 

Really don't feel pg. still got no symptoms. Lines don't seem to be getting darker on tests either. Bit worried!


----------



## 2016

trgirl308 said:


> Lulu, sorry about your family that isn't fun that they aren't happy for you or being supportive! Hopefully they come around when they see your bump.
> 
> Most types of cheeses can be found with pasteurized milk so they are fine to eat.. there is no way I could give up all cheese for 9 months!
> 
> I take Materna, which I think is the french name for pregnacare.. same type of vitamin. DH also wants me to take cod fish oil because it is supposed to lower the risk of type 1 diabetes, but I want to wait to see what my doctor says before I start taking all kings of supplements.
> 
> I cut down my caffeine intake a lot while ttc and now I am at zero, no coffee, tea or even chocolate. I have some decaf for those days that are really rough.. but I'm actually doing ok with it. I consider it a personal challenge to see if I can make it through without any chocolate. We'll see how long I last. :)
> 
> Oh.. and yea my symptoms have diminished a bit too, less cramping, bbs are still killing me.. like WOW DH can't even touch me. And still no morning sickness.. not really complaining, but...

I take Omega 3,6,9 oil capsule every day which is made from fish but not from the liver. That's what's in Cod Liver Oil anyway. I read you have to be careful about actual Cod Liver Oil because it contains high amounts of vitamin A. Omega 3,6,9 is great though because it helps reduce stress, lubricate the joints (which will obv be under more strain) and helps prevent pre-term labour (which is the main reason I took it cos I am at risk).

This pregnancy eating/drinking is a minefield! I took DS yesterday to a local visiting farm to see the newborn lambs but I couldn't go in! Apparently it is dangerous for pregnant woman to be around sheep/newborn lambs because of specific diseases they pass on. I was there with friends and had to then explain to all of them why I couldn't go in. :dohh:


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear! I love lambs too!!!! I always have a debate with my DH when he says I can't have a lamb if I can catch one. Of course I can catch a lamb! They aren't quicker than me!!


----------



## Aliop

Can I join? BFP yesterday and another this morning (9&10DPO), this is our third. We are thrilled :)


----------



## kitty2385

LuluSS said:


> I forgot about decaf coffee! I could drink that. I really just like the taste of hot coffee in the morning. So decaf would be perfect.
> 
> I know, I LOVE cheese, and over medium eggs. After I give birth, I am making a HUGE plate of over medium eggs, bacon, and tons of different cheeses! lol

In the book im reading it says as long as the whites on the eggs are not translucent then youre fine eating them :) Oh and as for the cheeses, if you cook them (melted blue cheese sauce is amazing lol) then they are fine too.



Nixilix said:


> Well two days down on the smoking. When I had DD I quit the day I found out and then had one on my hen do which was 1 day off a year Smoke free! Idiot.! Then after the wedding kind of fell back in the habit. So this time I wana try and stay off completely. I never smoked round DD and only smoked 5ish a day maybe more if at work! It's hard this early cause I feel fine. When ms kicked in last time if anyone came Near me after Smoking I wanted to chuck up in their face!!

I quit quite by accident, tried smoking and it made me gag, DH is still smoking and i cant stand the smell so I am on day 4 smoke free :) have to say im proud of myself!


----------



## lovie

good morning snowflake mummies to be :)

im feeling hungover today:happydance: obviously i havnt drunk any alcohol, im asuming its mild morning sickness. 

i had a panic last night i did a hpt and it wasnt darker than the one i did on wednesday:cry: i did another this morning and it was definatly stronger i think it was light yesterday because my wee was diluted.

well done to the ladies giving up smoking :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

I jut did another IC and they don't seem to be getting darker. I have done SuperDrug ones too as they haven't got much darker. Think I will venture out for more tests today. Argh!


----------



## lovie

aww nixilix testing is so frustrating :( did you have a obvious progression when you were pregnant with your lo?:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah I'm sure I did but can't remember when they were dark as I know I didn't get Bfp til 13dpo. Just too confusing!!


----------



## lovie

i really hope they get darker for you hun:hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Morning snowflakes! How is everyone feeling today?

I have been getting lower back pain for the last 24 hours. Apparently this is normal and to do with the pregnancy hormones relaxing your ligaments/joints/muscles....seriously, how much room does a poppyseed need?!!! Definitely noticing some mild nausea now and only feel like eating small amounts but more often. 

Keep going all snowflakes who are quitting smoking :hugs: Perhaps you could put the money you would have spent on cigarettes towards something for your 'Easter egg'?

Nixilix - Hope you see your progression. Testing can be so frustrating x


----------



## katestar53

Morning everyone,

Please can I join, my EDD is the 1st Dec. Got my :bfp: on the 27th March. Was'nt really trying last month, only DTD about once or twice! Have been TTC for over a year. We had a MC last March so am hoping and praying that this little one sticks. We actually got engaged at Xmas so have been really busy planning the wedding which is next March, all going well with the :baby: I will have 3 and a half months to get my self ship shaped before I have to walk down the aisle so am trying to be healthy! 

Kate xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nixilix said:


> Just going cold turkey. I know I can do it as I did it before!
> 
> Really don't feel pg. still got no symptoms. Lines don't seem to be getting darker on tests either. Bit worried!

I didn't get any symptoms until I hit 5 weeks really, except the tiredness. Then BAM, sore nipples hit me like a slap in the face! Don't worry hun :hugs: and I also noticed my progression daily wasn't very noticeable but comparing a test with one taken 3-4 days later was much better x



2016 said:


> This pregnancy eating/drinking is a minefield! I took DS yesterday to a local visiting farm to see the newborn lambs but I couldn't go in! Apparently it is dangerous for pregnant woman to be around sheep/newborn lambs because of specific diseases they pass on. I was there with friends and had to then explain to all of them why I couldn't go in. :dohh:

Exact same thing happened to us when we took LO's to a farm last week! I bought feed and everything! They carry a disease that can cause blindness in unborn babies so for the best to keep away really! 



Honey.Bee said:


> Morning snowflakes! How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> *I have been getting lower back pain for the last 24 hours. Apparently this is normal and to do with the pregnancy hormones relaxing your ligaments/joints/muscles....seriously, how much room does a poppyseed need?!!! *Definitely noticing some mild nausea now and only feel like eating small amounts but more often.

:rofl: I know, my lower back has been sore too!



Aliop said:


> Can I join? BFP yesterday and another this morning (9&10DPO), this is our third. We are thrilled :)




katestar53 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Please can I join, my EDD is the 1st Dec. Got my :bfp: on the 27th March. Was'nt really trying last month, only DTD about once or twice! Have been TTC for over a year. We had a MC last March so am hoping and praying that this little one sticks. We actually got engaged at Xmas so have been really busy planning the wedding which is next March, all going well with the :baby: I will have 3 and a half months to get my self ship shaped before I have to walk down the aisle so am trying to be healthy!
> 
> Kate xxxx

Welcome and congrats new Snowflakes :hi: Aliop - when is your EDD? Kate - you've been added to the list :thumbup:

Awww congrats on the upcoming wedding too Kate! x


----------



## lovie

congratulations katestar!:happydance: 

i was wondering if its ok for me to post my hpt im having a panic that they havnt got any darker in the last 3 days:cry::cry:


----------



## Nixilix

Mine neither! Yeah post away!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Course you can :hugs: I will share mine and put both your minds at ease I promise, as mine only really started progressing after a good 4 days or so xx


----------



## lovie

here tey are, the lighter one (if you can even tell which is lighter) is from wednesday, my wee was more concentrated tho. the other is from this morning, it was fmu but its was stil quite diluted.

the one of them together is of them dried.. its so hard to see a difference:cry:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









018.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









033.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie you're crazy! that's a beautiful progression! especially for just 1 day!! :hugs: x


----------



## kitty2385

ive stopped testing, even though i am a poas addict, its stressing me out too much when i dont see a darker line, so no more testing for me! or thats the plan anyway! I was incredibly happy to get my digi test to say pregnant, thats enough for me!


----------



## Nixilix

My ics are hardly visable. And today's SuperDrug was lighter. Let me go tak a pic x


----------



## lovie

its actually 3 days, well umm wednesday it the light one then i didnt test on thursday, friday the test looked the same but it was very diluted, so the slightly darker one is satudays test.. so it was about 50 hours apart... 

when the hcg double is the test supposed to get twice as dark? 

im so confused!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

oh sorry :dohh: well that is still a beatiful progression nonetheless! 

let me find mine and I'll post them x


----------



## lovie

aww hun thanks id love to see them :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

So first three tests are wed and thurs and fri
Second is this morning but not fmu
Third was just now taken within time limit
 



Attached Files:







04307096.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7









c4293ebf.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7









06d47cef.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gs20

Nixilix said:


> So first three tests are wed and thurs and fri
> Second is this morning but not fmu
> Third was just now taken within time limit

Mine didn't really get darker until a week later. I did a progression pic and the FRERs pretty much look all the same, so please don't worry! I took another a week later and it was much darker:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7221/6871328246_5f1d30222f.jpg
photo by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr

Can't remember the DPO...

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7114/7053252041_896b328e21.jpg
IMG_0498 by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr


----------



## Nixilix

I'll hold out til the morning before I test again and see what happens with fmu. Just thought by now the line would appear when the dye passes it rather than waiting for the time limit. FAR too scared to attempt the next digi too!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

My pics may be big as I don't know how to make them small on photobucket :dohh:


Spoiler
10DPO
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/46129608.jpg

11DPO
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/c35a72fa.jpg

12DPO
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/a8e30951.jpg

13DPO
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6237f149.jpg

15DPO (I think)
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/6305dce0.jpg


----------



## Nixilix

That's the kind of SuperDrug test I was expecting but it's just really faint :( well all I can do is wait!


----------



## 2016

lovie....that's LOADS darker! I caused myself a similar panic and a friend suggested I try SMU, 4 hours held. I noticed a much darker line and much better progression that way on the ICs. Remember those tests are cheap rubbish really and not the best indication of how things are going so try not to worry. :hugs:

I have about 10 ICs left but got bored of testing. I was also too afraid that the line might suddenly look lighter and freak me out!

Welcome to the new ladies. :flower:


----------



## 2016

Nixlix...my lines don't seem to progress on the superdrug tests either. They also showed bfn for me when the ICs showed a clear line. :shrug:


----------



## 2016

lovie....that's LOADS darker! I caused myself a similar panic and a friend suggested I try SMU, 4 hours held. I noticed a much darker line and much better progression that way on the ICs. Remember those tests are cheap rubbish really and not the best indication of how things are going so try not to worry. :hugs:

I have about 10 ICs left but got bored of testing. I was also too afraid that the line might suddenly look lighter and freak me out!

Welcome to the new ladies. :flower:


----------



## goldie66

Hi girlies can I join, date I found out I was Pregnant 3rd April :happydance:

Due date 15th December..

ME 41 OH 40 our first :baby:




https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png


----------



## ImSoTired

I finally got a darker line than the control line on thurs so I'm done testing. I go to the doctor on tues anyway and will prob have all the bloods and a scan. It took me forever to get a line darker than the control and they are a bit lighter when I don't use fmu. I wouldn't worry anymore. I'm not feeling too many symptoms either. Sometimes I'm tired and sometimes I have plenty of energy. My breasts are still sore but sometimes more than others. I haven't been having many cramps in the past few days and they are very mild when they come. It's worrying me but I also have some confidence. Yesterday and this morning I am feeling a bit of nausea but not enough to make me vomit. Hoping all goes well at my appt on tues and hoping all of you girls are ok.


----------



## lovie

hello goldie, congratulations:happydance::flower:

what kind of test were you using? 

thank you for all the encouragement about the tests :) im about 18 dpo so i kind of expected the test line to be as dark as the controle line by now :(


----------



## Nixilix

lovie said:


> hello goldie, congratulations:happydance::flower:
> 
> what kind of test were you using?
> 
> thank you for all the encouragement about the tests :) im about 18 dpo so i kind of expected the test line to be as dark as the controle line by now :(

its frustrating isnt it. Well lets just think... we cant do anything now so lets enjoy it. xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

I thought this link to NICE's (National Institute for Clinical Excellence) guidance on antenatal care might be of interest to those who have not seen it. 

https://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG62/PublicInfo/doc/English


----------



## Jadie

Well ladies, 6wks exactly today and nausea has hit!!!! Spot on!!!! Pass the sick bucket :sick:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my morning, afternoon, and night time sickness seems has started! Feeling very sorry for myself today


----------



## 2016

Ditto girlies. I nearly lost my lunch today and had to pull over in a hurry to dry heave at the pavement. :blush: Sickness started 6w1d last time so it's a bit earlier but that's common 2nd time round I think. I also feel shivery and tired like I've just climbed everest! My bewbs still feel pretty normal though my nips are always hard but don't hurt like they did last time think cos BF has made them tough as old shoe leather.
I'm very thirsty, want to keep eating but can't eat much and want to eat odd things like BBQ chicken. Oh and I am so moody I could kill. :hissy:
Feel like I'm wishing away Easter weekend to get to the scan on Tuesday. I want to see that Sprout is in the right place!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm moody too!!!! face feels like I've got sunburn but I dont! Nipples are a bit sensitive and a couple more cramps today. CM had started to smell a bit more pregnant like if that makes sense! Did frer and got this within 3 mins so just gonna try not to worry for now xx

Excuse the state of the house - it's my over excited 1 yr old :)

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/0b2f1ae8.jpg


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi everyone!!

I got my BFP on March 30 and my due date will be December 2nd!

This will be bubba number 2 for us!!

Congrats to all the other December ladies!!


----------



## ducky1502

Think my morning sickness has finally struck. Feeling absolutely terrible :(


----------



## Nixilix

To those that have been hit with ms - hugs. Its awful!


----------



## SaucySac38

May I join? BFP 3/27/2012 EDD 12/3/2012

We are 38 & 39 respectively and then is our 1st pregnancy after mc in Dec. Here's hoping for a sticky peanut for us all.

H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome new ladies! There are a lot of snowflake babies! 

Sorry to the ladies who are experiencing MS! I am not looking forward to that. Especially since this is my first and I have no clue what to expect!

Tomorrow I will be exactly 4 weeks! I am still very nervous because of PCOS. But I don't have as many cramps as I had the past few days so it is making me feel better. I am already extremely tired! Yesterday I took a nap from 3:30-6:00 and by 10 p.m. I was tired again and went to bed!


----------



## katestar53

MS started today :( I havent actually been sick but have just been feeling really queasy like I am sea sick. Anyone else have this? Probably not wise but we have ordered a curry for tea, hope it stays down!!!

Also am cramping again 2day, it woke me up last night. Am slightly worried but hear this is normal?


----------



## lovie

hello :)

nixilix that line is great! :hugs:

hello to the new ladies, congrats to you all!

im sorry so many of you are getting ms... i am secretly a little envious, id like something to make it feel more "real" today i felt sick but not very.. just a constant feeling like when i read a book in a moving car. i did another hpt and its darker, thank you for all the advice and support lovely ladies! its still as dark as the controle line.. when did you guys get a test line as dark as the controle?

:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

The motion sickness is defo the onset of ms. Don't want it but kinda do haha! I had it from 6w2 - delivery last time!!! Was sick nearly every morning!!


----------



## ducky1502

Took me 1.5hrs to get from the sofa to bed tonight. I'm feeling so so awful. I wouldnt wish it on anyone :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

goldie66 said:


> Hi girlies can I join, date I found out I was Pregnant 3rd April :happydance:
> 
> Due date 15th December..
> 
> ME 41 OH 40 our first :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png




Kahlan83 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I got my BFP on March 30 and my due date will be December 2nd!
> 
> This will be bubba number 2 for us!!
> 
> Congrats to all the other December ladies!!




SaucySac38 said:


> May I join? BFP 3/27/2012 EDD 12/3/2012
> 
> We are 38 & 39 respectively and then is our 1st pregnancy after mc in Dec. Here's hoping for a sticky peanut for us all.
> 
> H&H 9 months to all!

Wow look at all our new Snowflakes :yipee: congratulation ladies and welcome!! Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months. Updated you on the EDD list too :thumbup:



Jadie said:


> Well ladies, 6wks exactly today and nausea has hit!!!! Spot on!!!! Pass the sick bucket :sick:




mummyof2girlz said:


> my morning, afternoon, and night time sickness seems has started! Feeling very sorry for myself today




2016 said:


> Ditto girlies. I nearly lost my lunch today and had to pull over in a hurry to dry heave at the pavement. :blush: Sickness started 6w1d last time so it's a bit earlier but that's common 2nd time round I think.




ducky1502 said:


> Think my morning sickness has finally struck. Feeling absolutely terrible :(




katestar53 said:


> MS started today :( I havent actually been sick but have just been feeling really queasy like I am sea sick. Anyone else have this? Probably not wise but we have ordered a curry for tea, hope it stays down!!!
> 
> Also am cramping again 2day, it woke me up last night. Am slightly worried but hear this is normal?




ducky1502 said:


> Took me 1.5hrs to get from the sofa to bed tonight. I'm feeling so so awful. I wouldnt wish it on anyone :(

Hugs to all the MS ladies :hugs: I do not envy you one bit! x



Nixilix said:


> I'm moody too!!!! face feels like I've got sunburn but I dont! Nipples are a bit sensitive and a couple more cramps today. *CM had started to smell a bit more pregnant like if that makes sense!* Did frer and got this within 3 mins so just gonna try not to worry for now xx
> 
> Excuse the state of the house - it's my over excited 1 yr old :)
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/0b2f1ae8.jpg

Gross but makes perfect sense :rofl: I thought the same about mine too :lol:

FRER looks lovely hun, try not to worry (I know, easier said than done :hugs:)


----------



## LemonTea

lovie said:


> hello :)
> 
> nixilix that line is great! :hugs:
> 
> hello to the new ladies, congrats to you all!
> 
> im sorry so many of you are getting ms... i am secretly a little envious, id like something to make it feel more "real" today i felt sick but not very.. just a constant feeling like when i read a book in a moving car. i did another hpt and its darker, thank you for all the advice and support lovely ladies! its still as dark as the controle line.. when did you guys get a test line as dark as the controle?
> 
> :hugs:

I first noticed the test line being as dark as or darker than the control at about 4 weeks, 6 days, I think -- so about four days or so ago. 

Still no morning sickness, but today I feel like I haven't slept in days, and I definitely got a full 8 hours last night. So this is the first major new symptom for me. I'm beat. I had a luncheon with some friends this morning, and a dinner date with some other friends tonight, and I had to back out of the dinner -- the tiredness hit me on the way home from lunch, and I just can't work up the energy to leave the house again.


----------



## ImSoTired

My test was as dark as the control about 16 or 17 dpo and the test line was darker on 18 or 19 dpo. It worried me at first but it doesn't really bother me anymore. I am of course always worried but I still feel more confident than I was in the beginning. I just keep praying that appleseed sticks and everything is developing correctly and on schedule. 

I had a wave of nausea last night and this morning but it seems to have passed for now. My gums are a little swollen and sensative?! I also had a terrible mood swing today and I really just felt like screaming or throwing a tantrum and DH got the brunt of it. Oops.:blush:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: to those who have started ms... still nothing here.. but definitely feel like I am getting a bit of the 'pregnancy brain'... I am so tired, the mouse is not running as quickly as usual!

2016, are those omega pills all seperate, or is it one that has all the types in it? The vitamin A was the reason we were hesitating too.. that whole getting poisoned thing is not a good idea!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby brain has definitely started for me! I forget things constantly, get muddled up :wacko: I only just kinda regained my normal sense after DD :rofl:


----------



## SaucySac38

Have the baby brain! I have wrists that throb and my feet hurt in odd places. My nausea comes and goes and I am tired all the time. Yesterday I slept for 9 hours, got up and went back to bed 45 minutes later and slept for three more hours. Today I am tired, hungry, and have aches, pains and mild cramps in my hips and lower belly.

Ah, pregnancy. This feels so different from the 1st time when I mc so I am starting to relax and be more excited.


----------



## Dreamermama

My due date is Dec 13! I just got my bfp today at 16dpo :) :) I'm sooo excited!
A baby sagitarius! Year of the dragon


----------



## LuluSS

Dreamermama said:


> My due date is Dec 13! I just got my bfp today at 16dpo :) :) I'm sooo excited!
> A baby sagitarius! Year of the dragon

Hi!! I recognize you from babyonthemind's TTC journal! So happy that you got your BFP!!! WOOHOOO! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## LuluSS

So I just had some light brown spotting right now when I went to the bathroom. I saw it on the TP. I heard this can be totally normal. But so early? I am only 13DPO and now wondering if I got excited too fast.

Also - should me and DH not have intercourse tonight just in case???


----------



## Dreamermama

Hi Lulu!
Thanks! Congrats to you as well, babyonthemind convinced me to finally test today at 2 days late!
Brown spotting usually means old blood which may just be implantation!
When I miscarried I only spotted bright fresh blood and I had terrible not right feeling cramps!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks! But would I have gotten a BFP 3 days BEFORE implantation? I thought BFP's come after implantation. Maybe it is just old blood/body adjusting. I am not worried about it. I just don't want it to last long! 

Also I have had pretty bad cramps the past few days. They are like AF cramps but instead of being constant, I will get a really bad cramp that only lasts about 3 seconds at a time. Ugh. I just know that AF technically isn't even due until tomorrow and I want it to be Monday already!

I am glad she convinced you to test! I hope she joins us soon!


----------



## Jadie

LuluSS said:


> Thanks! But would I have gotten a BFP 3 days BEFORE implantation? I thought BFP's come after implantation. Maybe it is just old blood/body adjusting. I am not worried about it. I just don't want it to last long!
> 
> Also I have had pretty bad cramps the past few days. They are like AF cramps but instead of being constant, I will get a really bad cramp that only lasts about 3 seconds at a time. Ugh. I just know that AF technically isn't even due until tomorrow and I want it to be Monday already!
> 
> I am glad she convinced you to test! I hope she joins us soon!

could be old blood from implantation if it is brown? I've heard of some women spotting all the way through their pregnancy... try not to stress! :)


----------



## 2016

trgirl308 said:


> :hugs: to those who have started ms... still nothing here.. but definitely feel like I am getting a bit of the 'pregnancy brain'... I am so tired, the mouse is not running as quickly as usual!
> 
> 2016, are those omega pills all seperate, or is it one that has all the types in it? The vitamin A was the reason we were hesitating too.. that whole getting poisoned thing is not a good idea!

It's just 1 capsule. Think I buy them from the supermarket. If you cant find those, look for fish oil ones but make sure it says somewhere "made from the bodies of fish". It's the liver we need to avoid.

DreamerMama....yeah Water Dragons! :happydance: I'm not sure how much I believe in such things but apparently I already have a Metal Tiger (HARD WORK) and the Dragon is a good balancer for the Tiger or something. My friend in HK says women were falling over themselves to have a Dragon baby as they are strong get calm and born leaders.
I'm a Monkey and DH is an ox.

LuluSS...could the spotting be because AF is due? I've heard many women getting even light bleeding at this time. I was always told by the doc not to DTD or use tampons if spotting/bleeding. Hopefully it stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## munch

Hi girls! Thought I would come and join you if that's ok. I have been reading the thread from page one and was going to introduce myself when I had caught up but it just keeps getting away from me! Lol

Congratulations to you all on your December babies! So excited for each and everyone of you. I got my BFP on Thursday before Easter at 10 dpo so I am due around the 16 th of December :). I have two girls already a 9 year old (from my first marriage) and a 20 month old with my DH, I also have a step daughter who is 6! So a blended family. I was concerned about not being able to fall as i am 39 but we did on third cycle. Hoping for a boy but equally thrilled for another girl as they are my specialty :) 

I told my mum today. It was funny actually as we went over for Easter Sunday lunch and she gave the girls presents and she said " sorry darling you have no presents and neither do I". It was at that moment I said "yes you do" and gave her my latest preg test, she wasn't exactly sure what it was and thought I was giving her a thermometer?!? Lol (she is 72) then it registered and she was over the moon! I didn't tell dad yet as he has habit of not being able to keep secrets! 

Ok there you go, a bit about me and my December Snowflake (although there are well and truly no snowflakes in my part of the world in December ;)) 

Xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome new girls :)

So still fretting bout these blooming tests!! This morning using FMU the frer was rubbish. Barely there. So worried about ectopic as only have one tube left. Just don't see why they are not getting darker?!


----------



## munch

Nixilix that must be a concern. I don't have the answers but it's still early days and my last test wasn't that much darker than my previous one 4 days earlier. I am due on 16th so a day after you. when's your next Dr appointment? Have you had bloods done yet? Will have you in my thoughts. Try not to stress, I know that's hard but really try. (I have a Phoebe as well :))


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks hun. We don't get betas done here and don't even see a doctor. If I went to them they'd just tell me to wait. Have a lack of any symptoms and I had real sore boobs with Phoebe yet nothing here at all. Not even those stretch cramps. Wish I could get bloods done but even if I could the docs don't open til Tuesday now do either way I gotta wait!!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hello ladies :)

My educated due date is December 17 :)

Xo - can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## munch

Nixilix said:


> Thanks hun. We don't get betas done here and don't even see a doctor. If I went to them they'd just tell me to wait. Have a lack of any symptoms and I had real sore boobs with Phoebe yet nothing here at all. Not even those stretch cramps. Wish I could get bloods done but even if I could the docs don't open til Tuesday now do either way I gotta wait!!

I haven't had sore boobs either and I did with both other pregnancies! I guess every pregnancy is different. I did have some cramping but thats stopped. My symptoms are increased hunger, tiredness and being a moody so and so. Try not to read into it to much. I know it's different in UK (my sister and brother live there) but can't you make appointment with your GP (local doctor) to discuss your concerns on Tuesday? Try another test tom and you may be surprised. Fingers crossed x


----------



## munch

LvMyHsband.....Congratulations hun!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

has anyone else been feeling light headed and dizzy keeps happening to me never had it with my other two..


----------



## Honey.Bee

mummyof2girlz -I keep getting a bit light headed and dizzy too! It happens a few times a day and when it does I just try and slow down, rest up and drink some water and it usually passes within 15 minutes or so. I've been on holiday this week, but a bit worried about how things will go when I am back to work on Tuesday.

Welcome to all the new snowflakes :wave:

munch - no, I don't think you will be getting any snowflakes in your amazing part of the world ;) Your blended family will be just beautiful x

dreamermama -we have the same EDD :hugs: I was getting a bit lonely on the 13th all by myself. Welcome!


----------



## kitty2385

went out with the girls last night and i was worried they would figure out im preg since ive quit smoking and drinking, but i told them it was to help me GET pregnant, and they were just happy with that. My friend is 20 weeks pregnant and i so wanted to tell her lol. but i didnt, just sat happily chatting away about her baby :D


----------



## 2016

mummyof2girlz said:


> has anyone else been feeling light headed and dizzy keeps happening to me never had it with my other two..

I am feeling very spinny today. Have done on and off since 4dpo! Same thing happened with DS. Funny how every pg is different though as my bbs aren't nearly as sore this time.

I find pg hormones also give me a runny tummy. :blush: Tired of running to the loo for one or the other!

So tired today but DH is being so good looking after DS. I've sat about all day and could STILL do with a nap!


----------



## lovie

hello ladies :)

munch definatly no snow flakes for you (except your little snow flake baby:) ) melbourne is so lovely, i lived there for a year, it must be such a great place to have a family!! 

congrats to the new bfp's :)

Happy easter everyone!!:bunny: just think next easter we will have our little 4/5 month olds with us:cloud9:its making me :cry: a little thinking about it:hugs:

im feeling a little sick today, mostly when i smell artificial smells.. i opened the candle draw (we live in swede its normal to have a candle draw here people use them most days) the smell of the scented candles make me feel awfull.. nowhere near sick enough to run to the bathroom, but just yuk... i was happy im so worried about loosing this little one :(

:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello can you add me please? Due 4th December. Third pregnancy in 3 months so praying it's sticky!!


----------



## Dreamermama

@honey.bee hello! Yeah you're not alone :) :)
I'm so excited and scared because it's the early stage, now it's the 12 week wait!

Oh there will be too many snowflakes here for my baby, I'm in Canada  lol. My baby is going to be coming home in a snowsuit from the hospital! Haha

aw, lovely that's so awesome, this time next year with our babies on Easter :D I like that thought!

I'm so dizzy as well. And I have to run around alot for work so it makes it worse :S I'm only 4w3d and I'm already nauseous and getting motion sickness in the bus!


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome new ladies, and tooth fairy hope it is a sticky bean! :hugs:

Lulu, brown is a good sign it means it's old, and can happen for a variety of reasons. Sex is supposed to be safe (unless told otherwise from your doctor) so I wouldn't worry about that... but DH and I have had sex once since the hpt... so I get the whole not wanting to chance it thing. I'm sure everything is fine, and the cramping is normal your bean is snuggling in. 

We are telling the in-laws today, I can't wait!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you!! You put me on the 3rd though  I'm the 4th!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Anyone getting bad acid indigestions especially at night???? :-(


----------



## Sombra

Dreamermama said:


> @honey.bee hello! Yeah you're not alone :) :)
> I'm so excited and scared because it's the early stage, now it's the 12 week wait!
> 
> Oh there will be too many snowflakes here for my baby, I'm in Canada  lol. My baby is going to be coming home in a snowsuit from the hospital! Haha
> 
> aw, lovely that's so awesome, this time next year with our babies on Easter :D I like that thought!
> 
> I'm so dizzy as well. And I have to run around alot for work so it makes it worse :S I'm only 4w3d and I'm already nauseous and getting motion sickness in the bus!

Same here! Just praying there is not a blizzard or anything when our babies arrive. How in the world are we going to fit into our winter coats?!?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome and congrats new Snowflakes! :hi: I've added you all to the EDD list.

I've been feeling a little lightheaded too, it's all of the extra blood our bodies are making and our hearts working overtime to pump it around. Cooking these little beans is hard work :lol:

Happy Easter everyone :flower: x


----------



## Kahlan83

Hey all.

Happy Easter!

Congrats to all the new BFP's and :hugs: to everyone going through a hard time. :cry:

I'm not sure what the weather will be like when I have the baby....I'm in Southern Ontario so the weather is always kind of tricky in the winter. This year we didn't get very much snow and our flowers popped early. My Garden is full of my budded tulips...and some I didn't plant. Hehehehe silly Squirrels. It's always great in the spring when we guess what colours we'll have this time.

As for a winter coat...I purposely got my winter coat a size bigger when I got it last year. There will be lots of room for bubby, but I think we'll have to buy some new newborn clothes. My son was born in August so I don't have any NB stuff for winter. should be fun, I love baby shopping. Not to mention once you tell grandparents you need stuff...they go out and spoil....

I doubt, because this is our second, that I'll get another baby shower but that's okay....didn't really like the first one. :dohh:

Have a great day everyone! We tell my MIL today.


----------



## Dreamermama

@kahlan you're smart about the bigger coat thing, I didn't think of that :( although I expected a fall baby!
I'm so insanely hungry my grumbling stomach kept me up all night and woke me at 7am! I've been napping on and off since!
Any of you ladies started your pg journals? I feel like reading! :)


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies!!

I can't believe I'm here, but I am!! I'm over the moon to join you guys - I think my EDD would be 12/18, based on my LMP, but I go to the doctor on Monday to get my beta and (hopefully) hormone levels checked, so I might know more then. I'm nervous to join a pregnancy thread - I sill think I should be back in TTC, as it doesn't feel real yet and I don't want to jinx it. Like many of you guys, I'm obsessing about my lines getting darker. 

In terms of symptoms - my belly just feels full (bloated) and I have general nausea - today (14 DPO) my lower back has started hurting. Also constipated. 

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome Smyth! It is definitely an unreal feeling!

Ladies- I also have had dizzy spells starting from 10DPO. Also, today is the official day AF is due and I am now 4 weeks! Still have cramps but no more spotting and I took another digital today and it still says "pregnant" so I feel better lol. 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## kitty2385

anyone else incredibly hungry? it could be because ive stopped smoking though lol! Im watching Mary Poppins, ive always loved that film, definately one i will watch with my child hehe :)


----------



## Nixilix

I was really constipated with DD but no issues this time. AF is officially late now and I'm really Knicker checking today!


----------



## lovie

welcome toothfairy and congrats!! i hope its a sticky one for you :hugs: can i ask when you got your 3+ digi? im tempted to do one tomorrow at 20 dpo....

there wil be loads of snow when our baby comes here in sweden.. it snowed yesterday:growlmad: im ready for spring now! im really worried about how to dress a baby in the cold and snow, it can go down to -20 here, im from south west england.. it never gets really cold there.. im going to have to ask all you cold country mummies for advice about what to buy!

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

When DS was born it was 25th Nov and the start of heavy heavy snow in the uk. I will never forget the hair-raising ambulance transfer for 2.5 hours in the appalling weather, or the snow I watched through the delivery room window as I pushed my precious boy out. :cloud9:
Only thing was it was so dangerous and difficult for DH to make the 5 hour return trip each day for 5 days and he could only stay for 2-3 hours before he made the journey home before it got too dark and icy. I also had no visitors which I honestly enjoyed because I could selfishly bond with him all I wanted.
I remember finally getting home the taking him out in the snow at just 1 week old (swaddled very cosy of course) to go buy some nursing bras. I bought this clever fleecy Swaddle thing that fits in the carseat then Swaddles round once they are belted in. I did get some looks though cos it appears baby isn't belted in at all!


----------



## smythdm

I'm totally searching all over for the sticks that tell you how many weeks you are - can't find them anywhere!! 

Thanks for the warm welcomes - yup I've been feeling a little dizzy/spinny as well as nauseous.


----------



## lovie

awww what a lovely story, what a week to be born in! its nice that you got to have extra bonding time with just the 2 of you :) the swaddle thing for the car seat sounds ace! they dont take babies out in car seats here tho they only use them in the car, they only compleatly flat in pushchairs, i guess its easier to keep them warm that way.


----------



## Nessicle

Evening ladies! (depending where you are lol!) 

Did my second digi today and got 2-3 yay! Was so relieved as yesterday went to the toilet and when I wiped there was brown discharge I was so scared! Really shook me up as it was AF due date and I assumed the worse but thankfully all is well and think it was implantation blood and just making its way out as it was brown. 

All stopped now and nice strong lines and the 2-3 on the digi so progressing nicely by the looks of it :D. 

Feeling tired and snappy with OH just cant be bothered with doing much at the moment lol!


----------



## lovie

so glad you got your 2-3 hun:hugs::hugs: what a great easter pressie!

my oh is anoying me at the moment.. i said to him "i shouldnt carry heavy shopping" and he said "your pregnant not disabled" idiot man!


----------



## 2016

That's excellent news Nessicle! :yipee:


----------



## Haidee

:happydance: Me too! :happydance:

My EDD is 20 December 2012.


----------



## Nessicle

lovie said:


> so glad you got your 2-3 hun:hugs::hugs: what a great easter pressie!
> 
> my oh is anoying me at the moment.. i said to him "i shouldnt carry heavy shopping" and he said "your pregnant not disabled" idiot man!

Thanks honey :) :flower: I know felt so relieved after yesterday! 

Grr I hate it when men do that! OH says that to me too - idiot!!


----------



## Nessicle

2016 said:


> That's excellent news Nessicle! :yipee:

Thanks so much chick!


----------



## ttc_lolly

smythdm said:


> I'm totally searching all over for the sticks that tell you how many weeks you are - can't find them anywhere!!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcomes - yup I've been feeling a little dizzy/spinny as well as nauseous.




Haidee said:


> :happydance: Me too! :happydance:
> 
> My EDD is 20 December 2012.

Congratulations and welcome ladies :hi: I've added you both to our EDD list!! Can't believe we have an EDD of 20th already :shock: this next week coming we'll have some christmas day due babies I reckon! Still no bubs due on my birthday though (19th)?

lovie - :rofl: hahaha don't worry, as soon as you get a bump you can start milking it AND meaning it :lol:

ness - fab news you got your 2-3 :yipee: did your digi's you bought off ebay come through yet? we bought from the same buyer I think (exp 03/11) and mine haven't come :( he dispatched them on the March 26th apparently :wacko:


----------



## lovie

awww christmas day babies:cloud9::cry: hormones making me weepy:hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Yeah Ness! SO pleased for you :hugs:

Dreamermama - yes, I'm excited, but scared too, especially since this is my first. I'm sure I'm going to spend the next 8 months a nervous wreck! So glad we can share the journey together x

2016 - thanks for sharing your story. Sounds like something out of a wonderfully romantic film! Will you be going back to the same hospital?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Awww lovie, don't start watching any weepy films or you will be away! Hope your OH picks up his game. I had a bit of a rant at mine yesterday as I was still running around after him - think the message has hit home as my dinner is being made for me tonight.......long may this last!


----------



## Nessicle

ttc_lolly said:


> ness - fab news you got your 2-3 :yipee: did your digi's you bought off ebay come through yet? we bought from the same buyer I think (exp 03/11) and mine haven't come :( he dispatched them on the March 26th apparently :wacko:

Thanks honey :flower:

Yeah I ordered on Wednesday they came yesterday, they go second class apparently boo! I ordered one more for my 3+ and it says delivery 17-19th April wtf?!


----------



## 2016

Honey.Bee said:


> Yeah Ness! SO pleased for you :hugs:
> 
> Dreamermama - yes, I'm excited, but scared too, especially since this is my first. I'm sure I'm going to spend the next 8 months a nervous wreck! So glad we can share the journey together x
> 
> 2016 - thanks for sharing your story. Sounds like something out of a wonderfully romantic film! Will you be going back to the same hospital?

I hope not! Don't get me wrong it was a lovely hospital and I was treated so well. Think cos it is so out of the way it isn't very busy. I was also kept in a private ensuite room as i was an infection risk being transferred from another hospital. :haha: They would also bring me toast abd ovaltine to keep me going while doing the all night BF. :) Anyway, I was only transferred up there because the hospital 1.5 miles from my house didn't have space in neonatal. As DS was coming 5 weeks early they said they had to have room to have him there or he might end up transferred to a different hospital from me! So they started calling nearby hospitals. The hospital 30 mins away was full, next one 60 mins away - full, another 70 mins away - full!!! :dohh: 
As it turned out he didn't even need neonatal (thankfully).


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nessicle said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> ness - fab news you got your 2-3 :yipee: did your digi's you bought off ebay come through yet? we bought from the same buyer I think (exp 03/11) and mine haven't come :( he dispatched them on the March 26th apparently :wacko:
> 
> Thanks honey :flower:
> 
> Yeah I ordered on Wednesday they came yesterday, they go second class apparently boo! I ordered one more for my 3+ and it says delivery 17-19th April wtf?!Click to expand...

Seriously!? :shock: well mine must have been lost in transit then :( arghh I've been holding off buying any others as I just want one to see my 3+ :brat: off to email the seller now!


----------



## lovie

thank goodness he didnt need the neonatal 2016:hugs: 

im avoiding weepy things, watching qi as its mstly funny and not sad!

oh and browsing the swedish version of ebay for some baby bargins.. too early do you think? i need loads of clothes for the cold winter:haha:


----------



## Shey

Happy Easter! Hope u ladies are having a wonderful one!


----------



## ttc_lolly

never too early lovie!! ;) x


----------



## Honey.Bee

I bought the same Internet cheapies - ordered 6/4/12 says estimated delivery 17-19 Apr.......

2016 - I'm glad your DS did not need the neonatal unit - womdered why you had travelled so far! I'm thinking of bypassing our local hospital. Had a really negative experience when my OH was admitted there recently and think I would be on edge going back. Luckily we have a big teaching hospital only 20 mims away - they have a strong midwife-led unit which links to the hospital and I think I'd feel more comfortable having that back up - getting a bit ahead of myself, I know.....

Lovie - I haven't bought anything yet. It feels too early and at least this way I have something to look forward to and plenty of time to plan things. I've started my research though! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Welcome to all the new ladies. Our group is growing!

Wow- a Dec 20th due date already! 

I am exhausted, all I do is eat, sleep and drink when I'm not working. Oh and go to the bathroom all the time. I'm anxiously awaiting 12 weeks. I am bursting to tell the entire world lol! 

For those waiting to tell, how are you planning to reveal your bean?


----------



## munch

Good morning ( evening ladies), this is awesome being involved in this blog, I wake up and because I am asleep when most of you are awake there are at least 3 pages to read :) i am loving reading all your stories and experiences! 

Ok I just want to know if there is anything i can do/safely take to stop being a moody b$&@&! I am snapping at DH, children even the dog doesn't miss my wrath!! It's really worrying me and the only down sign to pregnancy so far! :( I am constantly apologizing for my behavior. I don't remember being this bad for my previous pregnancies! I wonder if it's an age thing. I noticed a huge difference between being pregnant at 29 compared to 37, so hoping at 39 there isn't a massive difference again!

Any suggestions? 

Xx


----------



## munch

Hi Blu Butterfly,

Its a hard one, when to tell, who to tell and how to tell isnt it. I have only let my DH and mum know so far. We are still pondering on what to do?? How about you??


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So far only our parents and siblings know. We r keeping it qiet until second trimester but wondering how we should do it. We were considering mothers day but I'll only be 10 weeks so we nixed that. We want to do something creative but can't think of what to do.


----------



## munch

Blu_Butterfly said:


> So far only our parents and siblings know. We r keeping it qiet until second trimester but wondering how we should do it. We were considering mothers day but I'll only be 10 weeks so we nixed that. We want to do something creative but can't think of what to do.

Yes its a tricky one. My sister is currently pregnant and told me last week at 11 weeks. I felt a little sad that I didnt know sooner but i do understand. 

I told my mum yesterday, but we are very close and she knew I was TCC. My biggest ? is when to tell my DD who is 9 as she is pretty cluey and I am worried she is going to overhear something and thats not how I want her to find out but also I dont want her telling everyone and secrets are hard to keep at 9......


----------



## sandra84

I'm due December 7th, yay!


----------



## trgirl308

I bought another digi to see the 3+ but I'm scared to use it too soon! Tomorrow would be like 25-27 dpo... so I suppose it should work.


----------



## LuluSS

Munch - I know what you mean about younger kids letting it slip to others. My sister told all 4 of her kids that they will get a cousin soon. Well we were all at my in-laws today for Easter and my 7 year old niece kept yelling at me "you are pregnant!" So yeah, that didn't go too well LOL.


----------



## Jadie

kitty2385 said:


> anyone else incredibly hungry? it could be because ive stopped smoking though lol! Im watching Mary Poppins, ive always loved that film, definately one i will watch with my child hehe :)

My mum, sister, OH and myself went to see Mary Poppins at the theatre on Saturday afternoon - was fantastic! Bought back some childhood memories! :D



ttc_lolly said:


> ness - fab news you got your 2-3 :yipee: did your digi's you bought off ebay come through yet? we bought from the same buyer I think (exp 03/11) and mine haven't come :( he dispatched them on the March 26th apparently :wacko:

Ladies - how much did you pay for your digis off ebay? I had a look and they were no cheaper than they would be in the shops, which is a shame as i really can't justify spending that much just to get a 3+ lol 



trgirl308 said:


> I bought another digi to see the 3+ but I'm scared to use it too soon! Tomorrow would be like 25-27 dpo... so I suppose it should work.

The digis didn't play nicely with me, i never got my 1-2, just straight to 2-3 and i did 2 of those lol then i went and bought 2 more ( they only had twin packs) and at 5+2 i got another 2-3 i was miffed lol then i left it 2 days and still got 2-3 :( I fell out with them after that! Spent so much money on them... hearing all you ladies after your 3+ makes me wanna go buy another one just for the 3+ :haha:


----------



## munch

LuluSS said:


> Munch - I know what you mean about younger kids letting it slip to others. My sister told all 4 of her kids that they will get a cousin soon. Well we were all at my in-laws today for Easter and my 7 year old niece kept yelling at me "you are pregnant!" So yeah, that didn't go too well LOL.

Oh that must have been slightly awkward LuluSS! Lol, they are just too honest , bless them! I think the thing that's partly stopping me is that 40 weeks is sooooo long for us and even longer for kids. I am busting to tell DD though as I know she will be over the moon and talks a lot about me having another baby. Did you speak to your sister about telling her children?


----------



## munch

Jadie said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else incredibly hungry? it could be because ive stopped smoking though lol! Im watching Mary Poppins, ive always loved that film, definately one i will watch with my child hehe :)
> 
> My mum, sister, OH and myself went to see Mary Poppins at the theatre on Saturday afternoon - was fantastic! Bought back some childhood memories! :D
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> ness - fab news you got your 2-3 :yipee: did your digi's you bought off ebay come through yet? we bought from the same buyer I think (exp 03/11) and mine haven't come :( he dispatched them on the March 26th apparently :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies - how much did you pay for your digis off ebay? I had a look and they were no cheaper than they would be in the shops, which is a shame as i really can't justify spending that much just to get a 3+ lol
> 
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> I bought another digi to see the 3+ but I'm scared to use it too soon! Tomorrow would be like 25-27 dpo... so I suppose it should work.Click to expand...
> 
> The digis didn't play nicely with me, i never got my 1-2, just straight to 2-3 and i did 2 of those lol then i went and bought 2 more ( they only had twin packs) and at 5+2 i got another 2-3 i was miffed lol then i left it 2 days and still got 2-3 :( I fell out with them after that! Spent so much money on them... hearing all you ladies after your 3+ makes me wanna go buy another one just for the 3+ :haha:Click to expand...

Hey girls, I have never done a digi, they didn't even have them for my first pregnancy, or early tests for that matter. I have only done two tests with this pregnancy. Maybe I should do a digi, just for the experience as this will probably be my last bubba ;)


----------



## Jadie

munch said:


> Hey girls, I have never done a digi, they didn't even have them for my first pregnancy, or early tests for that matter. I have only done two tests with this pregnancy. Maybe I should do a digi, just for the experience as this will probably be my last bubba ;)

Definitely think you should!! :D they're quite fun really... especially when you're like 5-6wks and "pregnant" appears super fast... but then you seem to wait forever for the weeks lol :D I must say as a POAS addict, i love taking frers and seeing the test line appear before the control line- awesome!


----------



## kitty2385

lovie said:


> awww christmas day babies:cloud9::cry: hormones making me weepy:hugs:

i keep tearing up everytime i see a baby at the moment lol, and i watched one born every minute and was crying my eyes out haha!



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies. Our group is growing!
> 
> Wow- a Dec 20th due date already!
> 
> I am exhausted, all I do is eat, sleep and drink when I'm not working. Oh and go to the bathroom all the time. I'm anxiously awaiting 12 weeks. I am bursting to tell the entire world lol!
> 
> For those waiting to tell, how are you planning to reveal your bean?

We are 12 weeks around DH's dads birthday so for them a scan pic will prob go in the card, got a road sign picture while i was travelling that says 'bump' to put as my facebook picture and see if anyone gets it! 



Jadie said:


> Definitely think you should!! :D they're quite fun really... especially when you're like 5-6wks and "pregnant" appears super fast... but then you seem to wait forever for the weeks lol :D I must say as a POAS addict, i love taking frers and seeing the test line appear before the control line- awesome!

I am tempted to get another digi to see a 2-3 and 3+ but if they dont come up it will stress me out! I was convinced it wouldnt even show 1-2 though and it did lol.


----------



## Jadie

I think they're more trouble than they're worth tbh, but im a gadget geek and i just had to do one! lol or several!


----------



## lovie

good morning :)

we seem to have told millions of people:dohh: we have told all our siblings, i have 2 sisters and 2 brothers and my oh has 3 sisters, they have told their partners (i assume) we hae told our parents.. i have told my bestfriend and my cousin, and a girl who i wil be bridesmaid for.. its realy hard because we told lots of people we would be having treatment, so when they ask about the treatment now it feels wront to lie to them! 

im thinking of brazing a digi today in the hope of getting a 3+. my ic is very nearly fully positive.. my maths says that i should have a 3+ by wednesday if the hcg levels are doubling... hmm maybe i should wait till wednesday... im only 21ish dpo


----------



## 2016

I remember the first time I ever did a digital. My first ever BFP way back when. Seemed like I waited ages and the word "Pregnant" popped up. I then wasn't sure if that's what it did for everyone and then would put the "Not" in before the "Pregnant" if you weren't. Can you imagine the emotional rollercoaster if every unlucky woman saw "pregnant".........................."NOT"! :haha

Honey.Bee.....it's never to early to think about where to give birth and it is so important to feel comfortable. I would have been on the consultant ward of the original hospital, which I didn't want because IMHO I think consultants tend to interfere more - want to cut, break waters, give picotin to increase contractions, use stirrups, switch to c-section. Of course there is nothing wrong with these things if really needed, but I've had too many friends where the docs push these options as the default.
Midwife-units tend to let women do what they were made to do naturally. When I was transferred the unit was only midwife led and they let me move around/change position. I had no pain relief whatsoever, I wasn't trying to be a hero and would have had an epidural if needed, but it wasn't nearly as bad as people kept telling me it would be. They only encouraged me and never told me when to start pushing or what I should be doing. Giving birth was the most incredibly positive experience for me, and the part I just can't wait to do again. :happydance:
My only slight concern is DS was 6lbs 6oz 5 weeks early and weighed 11lbs on his due date! They say second babies can be bigger so what if Sprout is bigger AND on time/late! :wacko:

In other news OUR FIRST SCAN IS TOMORROW! :wohoo:

Damn I talk a lot! :blush:


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for first scan! 

Still having very faint tests. AF due sat/sun at the latest so defo late now and no spotting, brown cm, so can hope with that. Will get digi today but expecting not preg. Would like to at least get still 1-2 if I'm really lucky! Don't know whether to use the fmu or smu as I'm sure I get better lines with smu??!! But if I use smu and I get not pregnant then I will be annoyed and will think should have used fmu haha!


----------



## lovie

2016 i thought exactly the same!! i was looking at the spacing between the word gravid (pregnant) and the "not" in the leaflet trying to work out if they could fit a "inte" (not) before the gravid bit.. the numbers really do take aaaaaggggeeeessss!

eak an 11 pounder, maybe this one will supprise you and be of average weight :)

its so nice to here about your births :) i have lots of lttc friends but not so many mummy friends, im glad i found you ladies:hugs:


----------



## lovie

nixilix i really hope you get your 1-2 weks (or even get a big supprise and get 2-3!) could you buy a 2 pack and save your fmu? then use fmu and 2nd mu?

I forgot to say 2016 best of luck with the scan, thats so exciting:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Hmm could do but at £10 a pack DH might have something to say about that haha!!


----------



## lovie

good point! ours our 17 pounds for a 2 pack :( if they were cheap id do one every day!


----------



## Nixilix

Ridiculous isn't it! I'm sure they pray on us preggo ladies!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Morning! Woke up so thirsty this morning but feeling really excited. 

2016 - I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow. PLEASE post some pics. I don't think you talk too much. You do give a lot of good, heartfelt advice though and for that I am very grateful. I love hearing about your experiences. I'm going to see my GP on Friday which should help with the decision but what you have said backs up my gut feelings. In the unit I am looking at, it is midwife led but as it is located within the main hospital, the back up is there if required. I think it is probably the best of both worlds for me. Looking at their website is really exciting. They have rooms where you can stay with your OH too - its nice to have that option.

Munch -I'm in a similar situation in that I have a 9 year old step-son. I'm not sure when we will tell him. He is a bright kid and I know he would love all the developmental stage photos. I also want him to be really involved with this pregnancy........ Maybe in a couple of weeks because that is when I think we will tell my parents. Keeping this in is killing me!!!!!


----------



## kitty2385

oooh so exciting to have an early scan, good luck tomorrow :hugs:

ETA: Im 5 weeks today yippee! :D


----------



## katestar53

2016 - Good luck for your scan 2morrow :thumbup: Post you scan piccie. Ive booked ours for Saturday, will be 7 weeks by then so FX we can see something. The MC that I had a year ago was at 6 weeks, so first milestone reached!!! Yippeeeeeee. Got my 3+ last week as well, didnt take a photo :( Is it worth get some more to see if I am still 3+? They are bloody expensive at £10 a pop.

Cant believe how miserable it is for a bank holiday Monday, am sat here in my dressing gown watching Glee and drinking tea! So rock and roll! Am exhausted thou so think I will make the most of the day off and do sod all! Back to horrible work 2morrow. My symptoms have really started to make themselves known this weekend so I hope I dont puke at work. This morning I only managed to reach the bathroom in time and I am super worried as my desk is a long way from the toilet! 

Have a great Monday everyone :)

Kate xxx


----------



## munch

Nixilix said:


> Yay for first scan!
> 
> Still having very faint tests. AF due sat/sun at the latest so defo late now and no spotting, brown cm, so can hope with that. Will get digi today but expecting not preg. Would like to at least get still 1-2 if I'm really lucky! Don't know whether to use the fmu or smu as I'm sure I get better lines with smu??!! But if I use smu and I get not pregnant then I will be annoyed and will think should have used fmu haha!

Sounds good hun! Let us know what digi says...x


----------



## munch

2016 first scan how exciting you lucky thing!! Can't wait to hear about it....tad jealous ;) Sounds like you had an awesome birthing experience! Very liberating to hear a good one, esp for the first time mums on here! Looking forward to reading your post re scan! Enjoy x


----------



## ttc_lolly

sandra84 said:


> I'm due December 7th, yay!

Welcome and congrats :yipee: I've added you to the EDD list :)



trgirl308 said:


> I bought another digi to see the 3+ but I'm scared to use it too soon! Tomorrow would be like 25-27 dpo... so I suppose it should work.

It will definitely give you a 3+! DO IT!!!!!!!! :lol:



Jadie said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> ness - fab news you got your 2-3 :yipee: did your digi's you bought off ebay come through yet? we bought from the same buyer I think (exp 03/11) and mine haven't come :( he dispatched them on the March 26th apparently :wacko:
> 
> Ladies - how much did you pay for your digis off ebay? I had a look and they were no cheaper than they would be in the shops, which is a shame as i really can't justify spending that much just to get a 3+ lolClick to expand...

They are on ebay for around £6 for a pack of 2, but we bought some for £1.99 each that are ''out of date'' but still work :thumbup: they are so expensive in the shops though you're right.



Nixilix said:


> Yay for first scan!
> 
> Still having very faint tests. AF due sat/sun at the latest so defo late now and no spotting, brown cm, so can hope with that. Will get digi today but expecting not preg. Would like to at least get still 1-2 if I'm really lucky! Don't know whether to use the fmu or smu as I'm sure I get better lines with smu??!! But if I use smu and I get not pregnant then I will be annoyed and will think should have used fmu haha!

I have everything crossed for you hun that it still says Pregnant :hugs:

Hmmmm I get better lines further in the day I think, but I hold my pee for hours so thats probably why!



kitty2385 said:


> oooh so exciting to have an early scan, good luck tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> ETA: Im 5 weeks today yippee! :D

HAPPY 5 WEEKS!! :wohoo:

2016 - Good luck for your scan! You must share pics, we can't wait to see your little bean :) It scares me too that this LO might be a MUCH bigger baby :shock: lol! DD was a teeny tiny 5.5lbs, she was a couple of weeks early (induced with pre eclampsia :() so hoping I don't get PE this time but also hoping I just naturally make small babies and it wasn't a side effect of the PE!

munch - unsure of how we'll be sharing our news yet. Both of our immediate families know but we'll probably just do the typical facebook announcement around the time of our 12 week scan so that everyone gets to find out at the same time and nobody can say ''how come X found out before me!?'' :haha: for people without FB we'll text or call I suppose!

AFM, I'm having the most strangest dreams ever :wacko: I've had a couple really scary nightmares so far and the rest have just been the craziest, but seem so real, type of dreams ever!! I didn't know it was a pregnancy symptom but apparently it is! Don't think they were ever this eacky with DD!


----------



## munch

Honey.Bee said:


> Morning! Woke up so thirsty this morning but feeling really excited.
> 
> 2016 - I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow. PLEASE post some pics. I don't think you talk too much. You do give a lot of good, heartfelt advice though and for that I am very grateful. I love hearing about your experiences. I'm going to see my GP on Friday which should help with the decision but what you have said backs up my gut feelings. In the unit I am looking at, it is midwife led but as it is located within the main hospital, the back up is there if required. I think it is probably the best of both worlds for me. Looking at their website is really exciting. They have rooms where you can stay with your OH too - its nice to have that option.
> 
> Munch -I'm in a similar situation in that I have a 9 year old step-son. I'm not sure when we will tell him. He is a bright kid and I know he would love all the developmental stage photos. I also want him to be really involved with this pregnancy........ Maybe in a couple of weeks because that is when I think we will tell my parents. Keeping this in is killing me!!!!!

Honey Bee i so know what you mean, it's killing me not to tell everyone. Esp Miss 9 as she is such a little mother to my other DD and just loves it (huge help too). I took her bike riding today (I walked, bit worried re riding bike in case I fell off) and was so wanting to share it with her. Will wait a few more weeks.....


----------



## trgirl308

I got my 3+!!! Last week when I did the other digi the word pregnant came up pretty quickly but then I had to wait for 2-3 to show. I bought one more digi, which DH was really not happy about.. it was actually 16$!! So I was worried it wouldn't work, but did it this morning and both pregnant and 3+ came up right away! So relieved and happy. I also used my last ic and it was definitely darker.

Jadie sorry the digis haven't been working well for you. Are you able to get a blood test done to confirm your levels?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yayyyyy that's great trgirl :thumbup: I TOLD YOU SO!!

I am going to buy a digi today, I can't wait for mine to come in the post any longer, it's taking forerver :brat: x


----------



## Dreamermama

I'm having crazy messed up dreams and nightmares all the time too!

Agh are any of you cramping? All day I was in pain/discomfort yesterday and still today. It's like my uterus is twisting around itself. I had cramps in beginning w last pg but not this bad.... It's not as bad as af cramps (I get god awful af cramps)
but it's making me miserable! I have bad indigestion and gas as well so I'm hoping it's mostly that. But it's definitely my womb in pain :( it's not being kind to me! It better be kind to my beany baby though!
I'm supposed to go for an ultrasound tomorrow that I schedualed a while ago for a cyst problem I have! But I'm only 4w4 days! So I'm going to try and reschedual it to next week so I can for sure see something! I don't want to freak out if they can't find anything yet!


----------



## lovie

yay for your 3+ trgirl:happydance:

i just did a digi and it was still 2-3 :( eve tho my ticker says 5+1 i am only 2+5 (ish) weeks after ovulation i really want the 3+ to put my mind at rest! im thinking i might try again on wednesday :)


----------



## munch

Posted this earlier....... 

Ok I just want to know if there is anything i can do/safely take to stop being a moody b$&@&! I am snapping at DH, children even the dog doesn't miss my wrath!! It's really worrying me and the only down sign to pregnancy so far! I am constantly apologizing for my behavior. I don't remember being this bad for my previous pregnancies! I wonder if it's an age thing. I noticed a huge difference between being pregnant at 29 compared to 37, so hoping at 39 there isn't a massive difference again!

Are any of you lovely ladies experiencing this? Any suggestions?


----------



## lovie

im being super snappy too.. everything my oh does really anoyes me.. just eating lunch next to me anoyes me:growlmad: its my 1st pregnancy so i dont have any advice about how to avoid it.. as for my oh he is just going to have to put up with me,.. but its a bit different with kids.. 

my mum had me at 21 and my sister at 40 and she said they were very different experiences, but both good and bad in their own ways:hugs:


----------



## munch

I know exactly what you mean Lovie, it's similar to PMS but multiplied. DH has started calling me his beautiful nightmare! He does understand surprisingly, being super nice and helpful which makes me feel even worse when I get annoyed at him for reasons that are totally not warranted (well not much anyway) ;) 

Wow you had a big space between you and your sister! You must have been like a 2nd mum!


----------



## Honey.Bee

munch - I'm not aware of anything you can take, but from what I've read, things are supposed to calm down after the first trimester. I wonder if it would help to tell your OH how you are feeling (if you haven't already done so) and see if you can plan some time to yourself to unwind if you are feeling a bit stressed? Maybe it's me, but a good massage always makes the world feel like a better place. I am conscious that everything is changing at the moment and I'm just trying to listen to my body and take better care of myself - eat healthily, sleep more, and work less! I'm also thinking of getting a pregnancy yoga DVD. Hope things get better for you soon, hun, and in the meantime, feel free to rant if you need :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Dreamermama said:


> I'm having crazy messed up dreams and nightmares all the time too!
> 
> Agh are any of you cramping? All day I was in pain/discomfort yesterday and still today. It's like my uterus is twisting around itself. I had cramps in beginning w last pg but not this bad.... It's not as bad as af cramps (I get god awful af cramps)
> but it's making me miserable! I have bad indigestion and gas as well so I'm hoping it's mostly that. But it's definitely my womb in pain :( it's not being kind to me! It better be kind to my beany baby though!
> I'm supposed to go for an ultrasound tomorrow that I schedualed a while ago for a cyst problem I have! But I'm only 4w4 days! So I'm going to try and reschedual it to next week so I can for sure see something! I don't want to freak out if they can't find anything yet!

Im cramping also and have been on and off since I got my BFP, it sucks and is making me so worried. But people keep saying it is normal but its still scary. I tend to get mine during the night. Whne I mc last year I got them so bad I was bent over in pain so until that happens I just gonna try and ignore them! 

Probably best to reshedule ur scan, you dont want to get upset as you cant see anything. Try and wait to 6/7 weeks. The waiting is a pain but it will soon come round.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

has anyone suffering with ms found anything to sooth it a little


----------



## katestar53

mummyof2girlz said:


> has anyone suffering with ms found anything to sooth it a little

Eating! As soon as I have eaten something it seems to settle the MS but then it comes back about half an hour later! I am gonna be the size of an elephant before I know it.


----------



## 2016

For MS I live with my sea-bands on:
https://www.mama-tens.info/View_Product.php?id=149

I have 2 pairs from my pregnancy with DS but they have lost their elasticity from the months of wearing 24/7 and washing them. I've got them on now and won't take them off unless forced!

I also find sipping gingerale works and keeping nibbling on whatever I fancy at that particular moment. I have put on 4lbs already but I did the same with DS then lost 5lbs once MS kicked in and I was upchucking 1-10 times a day. :sick:

I hope the moodiness does get better as we get to 2nd tri but, if I remember from last time, I only got worse the bigger my bump got. :blush:

Can't stop thinking about the scan tomorrow. So excited but so nervous. I keep looking at the real-time animation of Sprout on askbaby.com and watching the little heart beating. I so hope I get to see it tomorrow. Not sure if I will get pictures though because they refused to give me one with DS when I was scanned at 5+5. I would love to take a little video on my iphone of that wonderful flicker. :cloud9:

Have searched everywhere but can't find my doppler! :hissy: We moved house a few months ago and I just KNOW it is packed somewhere but I can't think where. So frustrating as I know it will surface just as I fork out £40 for a new one. :dohh:

I feel pretty rough today and sooooooo exhausted. Going for a nap now.


----------



## lovie

munch said:


> Wow you had a big space between you and your sister! You must have been like a 2nd mum!

it really is like she is mine a little bit, i miss her so much:cry::cry: i live in a different country to her now. she allways said she didnt want me to have a baby because she wouldnt be my most special child if i had my own baby:nope: i told her about my pregnancy on saturday, i had told so many people about the treatment that most of my family knew and i didnt want her to here from anyone else.. she wasnt that pleased.. but i hope she comes round, im thinking of giving the baby her name "eve" as a middle name. I really cant imagine loving anyone more than i love her, the day she was born was the best day of my life:cloud9: i cant even imagine how it will feel when i give birth myself!

i have been researching about the clear blue week digis, i felt really disheartened about my 2-3.. i found this that explanes the insides of the test https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf it basically says inside the test is a pee stick test and a light analyses the colour on the test and gives you a result.. i broke mine apart (looked like a crazy lady!) and the one from today was darker so im happy! i think for it to be 3+ the line has to be the same darkness as the controle line.. im keeping my fingers crossed for that on wednesday! so if any of you are worrying about the digi just get a hammer and break it open and see whats inside:haha:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2016

Don't worry I broke mine apart too. That test looks so incredibly close to a 3+ I bet you get one in the next couple of days. :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

2016 said:


> Don't worry I broke mine apart too. That test looks so incredibly close to a 3+ I bet you get one in the next couple of days. :thumbup:

thanks hun!! i have 1 left i dont think i will be allowed to buy any more so it had better be a 3+:haha:


----------



## Kahlan83

lovie said:


> welcome toothfairy and congrats!! i hope its a sticky one for you :hugs: can i ask when you got your 3+ digi? im tempted to do one tomorrow at 20 dpo....
> 
> there wil be loads of snow when our baby comes here in sweden.. it snowed yesterday:growlmad: im ready for spring now! im really worried about how to dress a baby in the cold and snow, it can go down to -20 here, im from south west england.. it never gets really cold there.. im going to have to ask all you cold country mummies for advice about what to buy!
> 
> :hugs:

well our winters here are kind of unpredictable. Some times we get like -20 and some times it like this year and we barely got cold enough to keep snow on teh ground. My son was born in the summer so when we got to the winter, he was already 3-4 months old. I have no idea what to buy clothes wise for a newborn. WE even have to but a new snowsuit. Although the best purchase I ever made was the fleece insert for the carseat. They also have one that fits over the car seat as well that keeps out cold wind. It has a little peek-a-boo window so you can still see the baby.


----------



## lovie

Kahlan83 said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> welcome toothfairy and congrats!! i hope its a sticky one for you :hugs: can i ask when you got your 3+ digi? im tempted to do one tomorrow at 20 dpo....
> 
> there wil be loads of snow when our baby comes here in sweden.. it snowed yesterday:growlmad: im ready for spring now! im really worried about how to dress a baby in the cold and snow, it can go down to -20 here, im from south west england.. it never gets really cold there.. im going to have to ask all you cold country mummies for advice about what to buy!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> well our winters here are kind of unpredictable. Some times we get like -20 and some times it like this year and we barely got cold enough to keep snow on teh ground. My son was born in the summer so when we got to the winter, he was already 3-4 months old. I have no idea what to buy clothes wise for a newborn. WE even have to but a new snowsuit. Although the best purchase I ever made was the fleece insert for the carseat. They also have one that fits over the car seat as well that keeps out cold wind. It has a little peek-a-boo window so you can still see the baby.Click to expand...

thanks for the info! the car seat things sound so cosy :) i wish i had paid more attention to the tiny babies this winter, i should have had a nosy at what the mummies were doing to keep them warm in their prams :) how lovely that you will have one summer baby and one winter baby :)


----------



## Nixilix

Then dam digis eh!?! I got another pack and it's took ages to decide but came up 1-2. Don't know whether that's right. Surely should be 1-2 by now!!


----------



## lovie

Nixilix said:


> Then dam digis eh!?! I got another pack and it's took ages to decide but came up 1-2. Don't know whether that's right. Surely should be 1-2 by now!!

do you know when you ovulated hun? i am 5+1 but only 2+4(ish) days since conception because i ovulated late.. maybe thats what is going on with you?:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Lovie, thanks for the info on the digis that is pretty cool. 

I hadn't really thought about clothes for newborns in winter.. I'm sure living in Canada I won't have any problems finding some. But all I can think about is having a baby in December I am totally buying a santa hat to have lo wear over the holidays. It'll be so cute!


----------



## Kahlan83

lovie said:


> thanks for the info! the car seat things sound so cosy :) i wish i had paid more attention to the tiny babies this winter, i should have had a nosy at what the mummies were doing to keep them warm in their prams :) how lovely that you will have one summer baby and one winter baby :)

I'm a winter baby...born in Feb. I feel bad for this baby though because when he/she is older they won't get to have the same kind of birthday party that my son gets. He always has his party at the beach. I'll probably have to rent a room for this one's party....my house is way toooo small for everyone. I had three parties here and we felt like sardines.

I know what you mean about paying attention. I have PCOS, just found out in Jan, so we didn't think it would happen this quickly. I really thought that we'd have more time, I could lose about 25-30 lbs etc.... Sometimes you just don't get to plan everything. lol


----------



## Nixilix

Well pretty sure I o'd cd13 and makes me 16dpo. Didn't dtd after CD12 so much have o'd on time


----------



## lovie

nixilix maybe the embie was hanging around in your falopian tubes for a couple of extra days:hugs: I really hope you get a 2-3 soon:hugs:

trgirl.. im googling newborn santa hat right now.. awwww they are just so cute! i think i might get an elf one too :)

maybe our babies will have sledging parties :) that would be kind of cool! I too have pcos, i was only diagnosed about 3 weeks ago, it was my pre ivf internal scan and he found 40 folicles, he said i wouldnt be ovulating with all of those.. well i obviously did ovulate this month! Im worrying about the pcos effecting breast feeding i have read it can be harder.. i hope it goes smoothly!

:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks :)

Hope everyone has a lovely day. It's horrid rain here :(


----------



## Kahlan83

lovie said:


> nixilix maybe the embie was hanging around in your falopian tubes for a couple of extra days:hugs: I really hope you get a 2-3 soon:hugs:
> 
> trgirl.. im googling newborn santa hat right now.. awwww they are just so cute! i think i might get an elf one too :)
> 
> maybe our babies will have sledging parties :) that would be kind of cool! I too have pcos, i was only diagnosed about 3 weeks ago, it was my pre ivf internal scan and he found 40 folicles, he said i wouldnt be ovulating with all of those.. well i obviously did ovulate this month! Im worrying about the pcos effecting breast feeding i have read it can be harder.. i hope it goes smoothly!
> 
> :hugs:

I'm not sure about that....I found that with my son it was hard to BF because of all the drugs they gave me with have a section. I am going to try my hardest to make sure this one gets more breast milk. I tried pumping with my son and I could only get a ounce out of each so I had to mix it with the formula. I have a really good pump too. Come hell or high water this kid is going to get Breast milk. lol. Don't give up and don't let anyone discourage you!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Everytime I come back to this thread there is 5 or 6 more pages to read! Tomorrow is my APpt at only 5w5d. Excited and nervous!


----------



## LuluSS

ImSoTired said:


> Everytime I come back to this thread there is 5 or 6 more pages to read! Tomorrow is my APpt at only 5w5d. Excited and nervous!

I know. I can't keep up! I work full-time and study part time (25 hours a week) so there is no time for me to read ALL posts. Although I try to!


----------



## smythdm

Lulu! I found out the same day as you that I was pregnant AND while waiting for my RE appointment. 

Since I had the RE appointment on the books - I went today. I got my beta and hormone levels checked and will find out later on today what they are. They did a transvaginal ultrasound too to see if they could see anything/if it was a tubal pregnancy. The couldn't see anything (which of course has me all freaked out) but I'm only 15DPO and not quite 4 weeks along yet (will be on Friday). Anyway, even though I was all freaked out to go to the RE in the first place, I'm glad I went today and that I'm at least getting my start there, as they can do more monitoring at this point. I think they'll have me back on Wednesday to check my beta level again.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired said:


> Everytime I come back to this thread there is 5 or 6 more pages to read! Tomorrow is my APpt at only 5w5d. Excited and nervous!

I agree! It moves so fast  I hope you lovely ladies are having a great Monday morning :flower:

It still feels unreal but I'm ever so excited. And my due date is 3 days after DH birthday, isn't that a great birthday present??!! 

So excited about my :xmas4: bean!


----------



## LuluSS

smythdm said:


> Lulu! I found out the same day as you that I was pregnant AND while waiting for my RE appointment.
> 
> Since I had the RE appointment on the books - I went today. I got my beta and hormone levels checked and will find out later on today what they are. They did a transvaginal ultrasound too to see if they could see anything/if it was a tubal pregnancy. The couldn't see anything (which of course has me all freaked out) but I'm only 15DPO and not quite 4 weeks along yet (will be on Friday). Anyway, even though I was all freaked out to go to the RE in the first place, I'm glad I went today and that I'm at least getting my start there, as they can do more monitoring at this point. I think they'll have me back on Wednesday to check my beta level again.

My appointment is on the 20th and I am not sure if I should cancel yet. I am so paranoid lol. I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow with the OB/GYN. I think I will cancel the RE appointment this Friday if everything is still going good. I just don't want to jinx anything! 

I want to get my hormones checked as well since mine are crazy due to PCOS. Hopefully the doctor's will do that for me. Kaiser is pretty good about that, so we'll see!

I am 15DPO too! AF is officially late for me!


----------



## smythdm

Yup, no need to keep it, if you're going to see your OB/GYN first :)


----------



## kitty2385

I feel like im sleeping alot lately, so tired in the day! But then i end up waking up in the middle of the night and cant get back to sleep! Ive got a doctors appt tomorrow too, but DH and I are going and playing dumb and asking for a pregnancy test. Otherwise they wont see me for another 3 weeks, and DH is worried as I have only 1 kidney (had other removed 3 years ago) so he wants to see if the doctor will do/say/check anything before the usual 8 week appt if we go tomorrow. I dont think he will but we can still ask!

Hope your all having a good day :thumbup:


----------



## LuluSS

Is anyone from the U.S. and know how this all works? How many appointments and U/S you usually get, and when? I have NO clue.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hi there!
New to the thread, due Dec 10th and 5 weeks today!
I live in Portland Oregon and my first appt is at 8 weeks, they said 7-8 weeks is when they do the 1st scan bc you can expect the heartbeat and see the fetal pole well.

We've told family now and will wait to tell everyone else, assuming my MIL can keep her mouth shut!!!

I'm EXHAUSTED, very mild queasiness, HUGE boobs :haha:

Traveling to Ireland and Italy later this week...hoping the long flights aren't torturous!!!


----------



## lovie

hello genysuperlady:flower:

im due on the 9th and my symptoms sound like yours :)

good luck with the flights!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lovie - thx for the welcome! My sister and cousin both have Dec 9th birthdays!!! And congrats on conceiving right before IVF!!! What a relief!


----------



## LuluSS

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hi there!
> New to the thread, due Dec 10th and 5 weeks today!
> I live in Portland Oregon and my first appt is at 8 weeks, they said 7-8 weeks is when they do the 1st scan bc you can expect the heartbeat and see the fetal pole well.
> 
> We've told family now and will wait to tell everyone else, assuming my MIL can keep her mouth shut!!!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, very mild queasiness, HUGE boobs :haha:
> 
> Traveling to Ireland and Italy later this week...hoping the long flights aren't torturous!!!

Oh ok thanks! So I should expect a scan at 8 weeks and then one at 20 weeks? How many times do you have to go for "check-ups"?


----------



## lovie

GenYsuperlady said:


> Lovie - thx for the welcome! My sister and cousin both have Dec 9th birthdays!!! And congrats on conceiving right before IVF!!! What a relief!

thank you.. it is a relief but i feel like its a dream at the moment!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

It's just setting in for DH and I...the symptoms help!!

I think you get a scan at 8 weeks then at it can differ by doc. Some might do a 16 week and 20 week visit, or just 20 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

The may ask you to come in for blood levels after you get your pos, or not. It is really up to your doctor in particular. Mine didn't want me in for bloods immediately but wanted me in within 2 weeks of the call for the whole shebang, ultrasound, bloods, paperwork, planning, the whole 9 yards! So I'm going tomorrow, a bit early at 5w5d. I'm hoping he will call me back in a few weeks to see the heartbeat incase I can't see it tomorrow. I'm sure I will have a scan at 12w, 20 w, and then it's up to the dr when he thinks it is necessary. I think every doctor is different so I don't think that there is much of a standard as far as appts go here in the US. Every doctor practices his/her own way.


----------



## LuluSS

Oh ok I see. Thanks.

Yeah, I just called them and said "I got a positive pregnancy test, now what?" lol. So my first initial appointment is tomorrow and I guess they will explain their protocol then.


----------



## colourful20

:hi:

Can I join this group please. Based on LMP my due date will be 11th December (ovulation date has it at about 9th) but I'm happy with 11th :happydance:

So far only symptoms have been sore boobs and a funny feeling in my tummy not painful more like a twinge since the day before I found out - that is what prompted the test.

I've only told my OH so far as I'm quite a private person - noone knew we were trying which I'm glad of as it took about a year and I couldn't be doing with all those questions.

When I had my daughter 10 years ago (unplanned) I only told close family and a college lecturer then just wore baggy clothes she then had to tell everyone else when I didn't go to college because I'd given birth. :flasher:

I'm not going to leave it that long this time though, I'll probably wait until after the first scan. It has been quite funny keeping the secret though as my DD has been complaining that her kids (long way off yet) wont have any aunts, uncles or cousins.


----------



## ttc_lolly

2016 said:


> Have searched everywhere but can't find my doppler! :hissy: We moved house a few months ago and I just KNOW it is packed somewhere but I can't think where. So frustrating as I know it will surface just as I fork out £40 for a new one. :dohh:
> 
> I feel pretty rough today and sooooooo exhausted. Going for a nap now.

Didn't you say you had borrowed your doppler to a friend who could no longer find it? Either way hope you get it back soon. I've got mine in my bedside drawer, I can't wait to start using it again.

Hope you have a nice nap :flower: I should've gone for one really as DD and OH did but I was too busy catching up with my programmes!



ImSoTired said:


> Everytime I come back to this thread there is 5 or 6 more pages to read! Tomorrow is my APpt at only 5w5d. Excited and nervous!

Exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about it :)



GenYsuperlady said:


> Hi there!
> New to the thread, due Dec 10th and 5 weeks today!
> I live in Portland Oregon and my first appt is at 8 weeks, they said 7-8 weeks is when they do the 1st scan bc you can expect the heartbeat and see the fetal pole well.
> 
> We've told family now and will wait to tell everyone else, assuming my MIL can keep her mouth shut!!!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, very mild queasiness, HUGE boobs :haha:
> 
> Traveling to Ireland and Italy later this week...hoping the long flights aren't torturous!!!




colourful20 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I join this group please. Based on LMP my due date will be 11th December (ovulation date has it at about 9th) but I'm happy with 11th :happydance:
> 
> So far only symptoms have been sore boobs and a funny feeling in my tummy not painful more like a twinge since the day before I found out - that is what prompted the test.
> 
> I've only told my OH so far as I'm quite a private person - noone knew we were trying which I'm glad of as it took about a year and I couldn't be doing with all those questions.
> 
> When I had my daughter 10 years ago (unplanned) I only told close family and a college lecturer then just wore baggy clothes she then had to tell everyone else when I didn't go to college because I'd given birth. :flasher:
> 
> I'm not going to leave it that long this time though, I'll probably wait until after the first scan. It has been quite funny keeping the secret though as my DD has been complaining that her kids (long way off yet) wont have any aunts, uncles or cousins.

Welcome and congratulations GenYsuperlady and colourful20 :hi:

I'll add you both to the EDD list now :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

ttc_lolly....you are right! I did lend it to a friend who lost it! I completely forgot and have now spent hours scrabbling through all the boxes. I feel like such an idiot now! Baby brain! :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl: baby brain indeed!! it's affecting us all, don't worry :lol:


----------



## MrsBunny13

Hi Ladies.
Hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread - but I'm due Dec too! This is my first baby (plus 1 m/c), so am super excited AND nervous!
i'm 28, and if anyone fancies being baby buddies, that would be fab!!
hope everyone has a healthy and happy 9months!!

xxx


----------



## Kahlan83

MrsBunny13 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread - but I'm due Dec too! This is my first baby (plus 1 m/c), so am super excited AND nervous!
> i'm 28, and if anyone fancies being baby buddies, that would be fab!!
> hope everyone has a healthy and happy 9months!!
> 
> xxx

hey, when are you due? I'm the 2nd based on a +OPK.


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread - but I'm due Dec too! This is my first baby (plus 1 m/c), so am super excited AND nervous!
> i'm 28, and if anyone fancies being baby buddies, that would be fab!!
> hope everyone has a healthy and happy 9months!!
> 
> xxx

Congrats and welcome MrsBunny :wave:

When's exactly is your EDD? If I have it then I can put you on our list on the front page :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

thank you!
looking at my dates it's approx 12 december. since a m/c last december my periods have been a little crazy! so i'm just working out dates using a 28 day cycle.

how's everyone's symptoms?
i'm finding myself yawning a lot! but i seem to have a slight metal/sicky taste in my mouth sometimes thoughout the day. plus, I'm am burping like a crazy person - LOVELY!!!!

i think the hardest thing, especially as having had a m/c, is the wait. roll on the 12 week scan!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yup, I'm still tired as hell here :sleep: I could honestly sleep for England!


----------



## MrsBunny13

whats your EDD?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:


----------



## kitty2385

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hi there!
> New to the thread, due Dec 10th and 5 weeks today!
> I live in Portland Oregon and my first appt is at 8 weeks, they said 7-8 weeks is when they do the 1st scan bc you can expect the heartbeat and see the fetal pole well.
> 
> We've told family now and will wait to tell everyone else, assuming my MIL can keep her mouth shut!!!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, very mild queasiness, HUGE boobs :haha:
> 
> Traveling to Ireland and Italy later this week...hoping the long flights aren't torturous!!!

oo yey another dec 10th due date like mine :happydance: 



MrsBunny13 said:


> thank you!
> looking at my dates it's approx 12 december. since a m/c last december my periods have been a little crazy! so i'm just working out dates using a 28 day cycle.
> 
> how's everyone's symptoms?
> i'm finding myself yawning a lot! but i seem to have a slight metal/sicky taste in my mouth sometimes thoughout the day. plus, I'm am burping like a crazy person - LOVELY!!!!
> 
> i think the hardest thing, especially as having had a m/c, is the wait. roll on the 12 week scan!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

im burping like crazy too lol and the tiredness is really bad, plus heartburn worse than ever lmao


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> whats your EDD?

Mine's the 4th Dec (all EDD's are on the front page btw :winkwink: hehe)


----------



## hurtingafter

Hi ladies! I'm due Dec 14th! I have one DS who is also a December baby and have had two m/c.....the most recent being in December. Praying for a sticky baby!


----------



## LuluSS

kitty2385 said:


> GenYsuperlady said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> New to the thread, due Dec 10th and 5 weeks today!
> I live in Portland Oregon and my first appt is at 8 weeks, they said 7-8 weeks is when they do the 1st scan bc you can expect the heartbeat and see the fetal pole well.
> 
> We've told family now and will wait to tell everyone else, assuming my MIL can keep her mouth shut!!!
> 
> I'm EXHAUSTED, very mild queasiness, HUGE boobs :haha:
> 
> Traveling to Ireland and Italy later this week...hoping the long flights aren't torturous!!!
> 
> oo yey another dec 10th due date like mine :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBunny13 said:
> 
> 
> thank you!
> looking at my dates it's approx 12 december. since a m/c last december my periods have been a little crazy! so i'm just working out dates using a 28 day cycle.
> 
> how's everyone's symptoms?
> i'm finding myself yawning a lot! but i seem to have a slight metal/sicky taste in my mouth sometimes thoughout the day. plus, I'm am burping like a crazy person - LOVELY!!!!
> 
> i think the hardest thing, especially as having had a m/c, is the wait. roll on the 12 week scan!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> im burping like crazy too lol and the tiredness is really bad, plus heartburn worse than ever lmaoClick to expand...

I have been burping a lot too!

I am happy to say that I have never had heartburn EVER in my whole life lol. Oh great, now I will probably get it!


----------



## munch

Honey.Bee said:


> munch - I'm not aware of anything you can take, but from what I've read, things are supposed to calm down after the first trimester. I wonder if it would help to tell your OH how you are feeling (if you haven't already done so) and see if you can plan some time to yourself to unwind if you are feeling a bit stressed? Maybe it's me, but a good massage always makes the world feel like a better place. I am conscious that everything is changing at the moment and I'm just trying to listen to my body and take better care of myself - eat healthily, sleep more, and work less! I'm also thinking of getting a pregnancy yoga DVD. Hope things get better for you soon, hun, and in the meantime, feel free to rant if you need :hugs:

Thanks so so much HoneyBee, some good tips there! Will def looking into massage. DH and I have talked, he is aware of it from last pregnancy, from memory 2nd tri is much better all round and comes back a bit in 3rd. I just have the guilts so badly and almost feel like I have been possessed by something lol...nah it's not that bad!! It's just the inability to control it...better be super aware and work on it. The latest example was yesterday, DH (who had been doing awesome job working in garden) walked mud inside all over carpet and I cracked it! Instead of just going oh well, it's only mud and he didn't realise...i was acting like he did it deliberately when I knew that was just stupid....so it's those sort of things. Anyway, FX passes soon, thanks again HoneyBee x


----------



## ttc_lolly

hurtingafter said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due Dec 14th! I have one DS who is also a December baby and have had two m/c.....the most recent being in December. Praying for a sticky baby!

Welcome and congratulations :hi: added you to our list!


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> Wow you had a big space between you and your sister! You must have been like a 2nd mum!
> 
> it really is like she is mine a little bit, i miss her so much:cry::cry: i live in a different country to her now. she allways said she didnt want me to have a baby because she wouldnt be my most special child if i had my own baby:nope: i told her about my pregnancy on saturday, i had told so many people about the treatment that most of my family knew and i didnt want her to here from anyone else.. she wasnt that pleased.. but i hope she comes round, im thinking of giving the baby her name "eve" as a middle name. I really cant imagine loving anyone more than i love her, the day she was born was the best day of my life:cloud9: i cant even imagine how it will feel when i give birth myself!
> 
> i have been researching about the clear blue week digis, i felt really disheartened about my 2-3.. i found this that explanes the insides of the test https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf it basically says inside the test is a pee stick test and a light analyses the colour on the test and gives you a result.. i broke mine apart (looked like a crazy lady!) and the one from today was darker so im happy! i think for it to be 3+ the line has to be the same darkness as the controle line.. im keeping my fingers crossed for that on wednesday! so if any of you are worrying about the digi just get a hammer and break it open and see whats inside:haha:Click to expand...

Lovie she will come around, as soon as she lays eyes on her niece or nephew! It's just a small bit of jealousy. You have a fantastic story, 20 cycles and then the week you were ment to be starting IVF you get a BFP, such a lovely story :) makes me feel weepy! I can't explain how you will feel but it is by far the best feeling in the world when you see your baby for the first time, undiscribable....you will see :)


----------



## Msw454

MrsBunny13 said:


> thank you!
> looking at my dates it's approx 12 december. since a m/c last december my periods have been a little crazy! so i'm just working out dates using a 28 day cycle.
> 
> how's everyone's symptoms?
> i'm finding myself yawning a lot! but i seem to have a slight metal/sicky taste in my mouth sometimes thoughout the day. plus, I'm am burping like a crazy person - LOVELY!!!!
> 
> i think the hardest thing, especially as having had a m/c, is the wait. roll on the 12 week scan!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

We have the same due date!! Well, tentative due date of course. That's too bad that you have to wait until 12 weeks. I just made an early scan appt for next tuesday, when I'll be almost 7 weeks. I will feel SOOOO much better after seeing the heartbeat. I haven't had a mc, but we have been trying for over a year and I really didn't think I'd ever get a BFP!! Good luck with the waiting.


----------



## munch

Welcome and Congrats to all the new girls! 

This thread is defiantly getting away...love it! 

Will def look into getting a Doppler this pregnancy! Think it will be super lovely for my other girls to hear babys heart beat too. 

Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday. Beautiful Autum day here, cold mornings, warm days....perfect! X


----------



## Dreamermama

katestar53 said:


> Dreamermama said:
> 
> 
> I'm having crazy messed up dreams and nightmares all the time too!
> 
> Agh are any of you cramping? All day I was in pain/discomfort yesterday and still today. It's like my uterus is twisting around itself. I had cramps in beginning w last pg but not this bad.... It's not as bad as af cramps (I get god awful af cramps)
> but it's making me miserable! I have bad indigestion and gas as well so I'm hoping it's mostly that. But it's definitely my womb in pain :( it's not being kind to me! It better be kind to my beany baby though!
> I'm supposed to go for an ultrasound tomorrow that I schedualed a while ago for a cyst problem I have! But I'm only 4w4 days! So I'm going to try and reschedual it to next week so I can for sure see something! I don't want to freak out if they can't find anything yet!
> 
> Im cramping also and have been on and off since I got my BFP, it sucks and is making me so worried. But people keep saying it is normal but its still scary. I tend to get mine during the night. Whne I mc last year I got them so bad I was bent over in pain so until that happens I just gonna try and ignore them!
> 
> Probably best to reshedule ur scan, you dont want to get upset as you cant see anything. Try and wait to 6/7 weeks. The waiting is a pain but it will soon come round.Click to expand...

Ok I know I'm not alone then!
I've been cramping all day again :( so idid some light exercise and stretching and that seemed to help some!
I'm worried as well, but as long as there's no bleeding I guess I can try and stay calm!
I mc last year as well. Maybe our cramping now has something to do with having had a mc before this pg? :S
Don't know! I found some videos on YouTube reasuring panicking cramping women lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I had a liitle cramping weeks 3-4 but has subsided in week 5. I think its our bodies getting ready for baby. Don't worry, it'll be OK :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

Hey ladies:hi: I'm due December 16th with our first. I've had 2 miscarriages in the past 7 months, and really hoping this one sticks. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months!


----------



## juless

Congrats and welcome Future Mama!! I pray this is a sticky little one for you! :)


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome Future Mama! We have the same due date :)


----------



## Krippy

Hi everyone! My EDD is December 14th! Can't wait to have a December Snowflake! This bubs will be born on or before 38 weeks so I might end of having a November baby! But I guess we will see! Loving every bit of this rainbow! :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome all!

Don't worry about the cramping - in weeks 3-4 it is baby digging in tight and trying to connect to our blood supply.

After that it is the uterus stretching and growing! One of my books says that by the end of week 5 the uterus has grown from the size of a large plum to a large apple already!


----------



## 2016

Hello to the new Snowflakes! :wave:

My DS is a rainbow baby so I wish all you rainbow mummy's an easy pregnancy. Of course I wish all the snowflakes an easy pregnancy, just an extra :hugs: for rainbow babies. I know it's scary but we will all get there one day at a time.

Sprout is likely to be born in November or even October but I feel more connected with this group. When I was pregnant with DS, he was due 31st December, so I joined the January Jellybeans 2011 as most first pregnancies go over right? Next thing I know out he pops on 25th November! :wacko: Of course I would wish for a baby to arrive that early but I will be hard for me when I go over 34w6d as that is the most pregnant I've ever been. :haha:

Anyway I wanted to ask is anyone really cold? I have been so shivvery these last 2 weeks like I just can't get warm. I go to bed wearing tracky bottoms, vest, jumper, bedsocks, thick duvet and a blanket and I still can't get to sleep from feeling cold. :shrug: It's just odd cos I remember feeling so hot last time around. I'm having hot flashes but that's it.

Scan in 2.5 hours. Feeling nervous but excited. :) Hubby keeps joking theres two in there but I am sure not. I think many women go through the "I think I'm having twins" stage, and I definitely did last time, but this time I just know there's only one...and that is PLENTY for me.


----------



## Nixilix

Please can you remove me. Thanks x


----------



## 2016

Nixilix said:


> Please can you remove me. Thanks x

:hugs: Nixlix what happened hun? :hugs: hope you are ok. :(


----------



## lovie

Nixilix said:


> Please can you remove me. Thanks x

so sorry to there that :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Started bleeding this morning. Knew it wasn't right with the tests getting lighter. Thanks x


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Nixilix my thoughts are with you, I hope you are doing okay hun. Tons of love coming your way. XO.

Hi ladies!

I haven't been super active yet on this board, I'm in the midst of nursing school & that tends to consume my mind most of the time :)! 

I went to the doctor today to confirm my pregnancy, they gave me and EDD of December 7th but that is totally off! I ovulated March 26th - I'm still sticking with December 17th lol! I have my first real appointment on Friday April 27th, so far away lol :)! 

I am feeling really really really nervous about this pregnancy, I want this more than anything. Trying to stay calm, one day at a time! What are you all doing to keep yourselves positive? Any advice?

Can't wait to get to know you all!

P.s. has anyone went out & bought stuff?! I definitely have haha.

Sara


----------



## kitty2385

Im so sorry nix :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



2016 said:


> Anyway I wanted to ask is anyone really cold? I have been so shivvery these last 2 weeks like I just can't get warm. I go to bed wearing tracky bottoms, vest, jumper, bedsocks, thick duvet and a blanket and I still can't get to sleep from feeling cold. :shrug: It's just odd cos I remember feeling so hot last time around. I'm having hot flashes but that's it.
> 
> Scan in 2.5 hours. Feeling nervous but excited. :) Hubby keeps joking theres two in there but I am sure not. I think many women go through the "I think I'm having twins" stage, and I definitely did last time, but this time I just know there's only one...and that is PLENTY for me.

Ive been very cold -for me anyway, im usually always hot but lately i seem to be feeling the cold more! But then at night I wake up way too hot lol, i cant win!


----------



## munch

Nixilix said:


> Please can you remove me. Thanks x

So so sorry Nixilix xx


----------



## munch

2016...hey I have been mega cold esp in the evenings. Still having really vivid dreams too, occassionally nightmares! 

Excuse my ignorance but what is a rainbow baby? 

Looking forward to hearing about scan and your single baby ;) I always have thought I would love twins but when I really think about it, double the nappies, trying to breast feed two, double the tantrums.... probably not :)


----------



## 2016

munch said:


> 2016...hey I have been mega cold esp in the evenings. Still having really vivid dreams too, occassionally nightmares!
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what is a rainbow baby?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about scan and your single baby ;) I always have thought I would love twins but when I really think about it, double the nappies, trying to breast feed two, double the tantrums.... probably not :)

A rainbow baby is a baby conceived after a loss. :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

Can you add me please? I have just come across your thread. Im due the 5th Dec. 

There are so many of us!


----------



## kitty2385

Just been to the doctors and he worked out my due date as dec 12th, and that makes a bit more sense with my cycles so can you change my date on the front page please :) I'm in the coffee shop at the moment so I will have to update my ticker when I get home! Made my midwife appointment for 4th May, its becoming more real now! :D


----------



## 2016

Am back from my scan. All went well and we got to see Sprouts little flickering HB. :cloud9: They have changed my date to 5th December, which I know is wrong but it's closer to ov date anyway so there was no point arguing over a few days.

We did get a picture (which we had to pay £5 for) but will need to scan it in tonight before I can post.


----------



## Nixilix

Glad all went well at your scan hun xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

thank you.
Here, you don't get a scan until 12-13 weeks. As I had a m/c in December, i have been offered an early scan - but i'm not sure if i want one. I had m/c at 8 weeks, but my body didnt realise it until 10 1/2 weeks. So I think if i take them up on their offer of an early scan, i won't have it until 9 weeks.

This baby better be super super SUPER sticky!!!!

At least your early scan will make your weeks go quicker!!!

xx


----------



## MrsBunny13

thinking of you! Having had a m/c too, plus this is my first pregnancy, you cant help but be cautious. 

hope you have a happy and healthy 9months xxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

congrats on the scan!!

i see you're UK like me. Did you get an early private scan, as I don't get one until 12-13 weeks.

xx


----------



## MrsBunny13

2016 said:


> Am back from my scan. All went well and we got to see Sprouts little flickering HB. :cloud9: They have changed my date to 5th December, which I know is wrong but it's closer to ov date anyway so there was no point arguing over a few days.
> 
> We did get a picture (which we had to pay £5 for) but will need to scan it in tonight before I can post.

congrats on the scan!!

i see you're UK like me. Did you get an early private scan, as I don't get one until 12-13 weeks.

xx


----------



## 2016

MrsBunny13 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Am back from my scan. All went well and we got to see Sprouts little flickering HB. :cloud9: They have changed my date to 5th December, which I know is wrong but it's closer to ov date anyway so there was no point arguing over a few days.
> 
> We did get a picture (which we had to pay £5 for) but will need to scan it in tonight before I can post.
> 
> congrats on the scan!!
> 
> i see you're UK like me. Did you get an early private scan, as I don't get one until 12-13 weeks.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Nope it was an NHS scan only because of my history of ectopics and I had a HyCoSy this same cycle so was high risk. If they had refused I would have paid for one for peace of mind.


----------



## MrsBunny13

sorry to be a pain with questions, but as a newbie to BnB still fiding my way around.

am i added to this group, as cant seem to find the front page you talked about with all the due dates on.

its probably because computers hate me :winkwink:


----------



## juless

Don't worry MrsBunny, we don't mind answering questions :) you can find the front page by going to the first page of this thread. At the top or bottom of the page you see the numbers of pages, hit first and you'll see it!


----------



## katestar53

2016 - Great news on your scan, cant wait to see the picture!

Hope everyone is having a lovely morning so far. Am back at work todat after the lovely long w'end and am really struggling. Am so tired, I need some matchsticks to stay awake!


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning everyone! 

2016, I am freezing! I thought maybe it was the weather, but it isn't like me. I am wearing sweaters everywhere and just feel cold all the time. 

Got up to pee 3 times last night, I am sooo tired!! Back to work today, but it is still a 5 day week for me since I work on Saturdays and I have class, then exams next week. I just can't wait for April to be over.


----------



## Nessicle

Girls have your cramps calmed down a bit? 

I had loads a few days a go now they've calmed - can still feel them every now and then but nowhere like last week!x


----------



## Sombra

I haven't really had a problem with cramps besides a few days before my BFP (probably implantation). I have, however, had a problem with sore boobs! Ouchy!


----------



## trgirl308

Nessicle, I barely have any cramp now.... definitely still have the sore bbs though.. WOW


----------



## MrsBunny13

i'm still crampy! Kind of like AF cramps, with a few pains by my hip bones. but it comes and goes. only finding my boobs uncomfortable when i lie on my front - then my nipples feel like they're on fire!!! hehe!!! plus i've noticed my skin get a bit oily - a few extra spots - lovely!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nice to compare symptoms :) 

I dont have sore boobs at all really they feel a bit bigger though. I'm having a few small waves of nausea today but nothing major. My cramps have eased off so much though since back end of last week, just occasional now. 

So so tired though could fall asleep at my desk!


----------



## katestar53

Cramps have really eased up now, just super tired and really sore (.)(.). They have also got really big, OH is loving them but he is Nnot allowed to touch at the moment!!!!


----------



## munch

Nessicle said:


> Girls have your cramps calmed down a bit?
> 
> I had loads a few days a go now they've calmed - can still feel them every now and then but nowhere like last week!x

Totally calmed down to virtually none now. Boobs aren't really sore either....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I still get the cramps but not as often or bad.

I find that I'm sweating in my sleep!!! Poor DH!

So excited for the early scans and seeing a flickering HB! :cloud9:

So in love with my little bub and the pregnancy - trying to think super positive bit that means gettin hopes up!!! Stick, little one!!!


----------



## Jadie

Ok ladies so I've spent the afternoon in ED cos I started bleeding today. not heavy but not just "spotting". i went to my DR and beta results from 4wks4days was only 46miu. today they took my beta hcg was 180miu. Not good news hey? So they think Miscarriage or ectopic. going to book ultrasound tomorrow although they said normally they dont scan until beta is 1500miu as it is too small any earlier and wont be able to see anything. i've been poked and prodded with needles, I'm in agony, I've cried all day. I really thought that this would be it. 2nd mc :( Something is wrong with me I know it.


----------



## katestar53

Im so sorry to hear you bad news Jadie, sending you a big hug


----------



## Nixilix

Hope you are ok Jadie. Fx for you. I started bleeding today too xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm so sorry to hear Jadie. I'm hoping that things will turn out ok. And there is nothing wrong with you.


And can I just start the day by saying....HELLLOOOOO morning sickness! UGhh, I'm at work fighting the feeling to throw up. I know they would suspect something immediately... oh no, what do I do?


----------



## MrsBunny13

Jadie said:


> Ok ladies so I've spent the afternoon in ED cos I started bleeding today. not heavy but not just "spotting". i went to my DR and beta results from 4wks4days was only 46miu. today they took my beta hcg was 180miu. Not good news hey? So they think Miscarriage or ectopic. going to book ultrasound tomorrow although they said normally they dont scan until beta is 1500miu as it is too small any earlier and wont be able to see anything. i've been poked and prodded with needles, I'm in agony, I've cried all day. I really thought that this would be it. 2nd mc :( Something is wrong with me I know it.

Jadie,
I'm sorry. I can't imgaine how you must be feeling, xxxx


----------



## 2016

:hugs: Jadie. I hope they get to the bottom of all this for you. :hugs:


----------



## Jadie

Thank you, I just want an answer, whether it be the one I want or not. How can I move in if I don't have closure? :( Heartbreaking.


----------



## lovie

jadie im so sorry to here that news about your beata :hugs::hugs: 

nixilix, im so sorry too that you strated bleeding:hugs::hugs:

its just not fair :(


----------



## ducky1502

Massive hugs Jadie, I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jadie I am so sorry to hear of your loss. But please do not think that something is wrong with you! I miscarriage is the body's way of letting go of a sickly baby early. If you are really worried, you can get your progesterone levels checked in the future. For now, you have been through a lot, and let yourself grieve. You too, Nix. :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

My heart is with you both. The "why" can be answered in time. Let yourself be scared, angry, whatever. Hugs to Jadie and Nix.


----------



## LuluSS

jadie and nixilix - I am so sorry to hear about what you ladies are going through. You are in my thoughts and I am crossing my fingers that everything will be ok.


----------



## LuluSS

Nessicle said:


> Girls have your cramps calmed down a bit?
> 
> I had loads a few days a go now they've calmed - can still feel them every now and then but nowhere like last week!x

As of yesterday, my cramps have calmed down A LOT. Which makes me feel a lot better. I had some bad cramps in the middle of the night. But there were only 2 episodes and only lasted about 5 seconds each. No cramps at all this morning so far. First doctor's appointment is today!


----------



## kitty2385

Sombra said:


> I haven't really had a problem with cramps besides a few days before my BFP (probably implantation). I have, however, had a problem with sore boobs! Ouchy!

My boobs are so sore today, i sleep on my front and i woke up in agony this morning with my boobs and my bras dont fit me anymore! ive bought a nursing/materniy bra online yesterday that should fit for a while (had to get XL++!) since it fits from an F to a G, im hoping desperately that my boobs dont get bigger than a G anyway!!!



Jadie said:


> Ok ladies so I've spent the afternoon in ED cos I started bleeding today. not heavy but not just "spotting". i went to my DR and beta results from 4wks4days was only 46miu. today they took my beta hcg was 180miu. Not good news hey? So they think Miscarriage or ectopic. going to book ultrasound tomorrow although they said normally they dont scan until beta is 1500miu as it is too small any earlier and wont be able to see anything. i've been poked and prodded with needles, I'm in agony, I've cried all day. I really thought that this would be it. 2nd mc :( Something is wrong with me I know it.

:hugs: im sorry, im sending you positive thoughts and good vibes :flower:


----------



## Future Mama

I am so sorry to hear of your losses Jadie and Nixilix :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

LuluSS said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Girls have your cramps calmed down a bit?
> 
> I had loads a few days a go now they've calmed - can still feel them every now and then but nowhere like last week!x
> 
> As of yesterday, my cramps have calmed down A LOT. Which makes me feel a lot better. I had some bad cramps in the middle of the night. But there were only 2 episodes and only lasted about 5 seconds each. No cramps at all this morning so far. First doctor's appointment is today!Click to expand...

I was having really bad cramps until this morning, and they seemed to have calmed down too. I was really concerned about them, but it seems like it's pretty common. I haven't had any today either. Good luck at your doctor's appt!


----------



## 2016

Getting a bit annoyed with my GP surgery/midwife. I told them I was pregnant before 4 weeks and they said the MW would see me at 8 weeks. No problem, I am happy to wait for that only thing is I need to be referred to the consultants which delays things do really ought to see her ASAP. Biggest issue though is I need a date/time of my appointment so I can arrange child are AND time off work. The surgery told me to be more patient as 8 weeks is 2 whole weeks away but is 2 weeks notice really too much to ask for??? If they wait until next week I will then only be able to give work 1 weeks notice of the appt and there's no guarantee someone can look after DS then. I know legally work have to give me time off but I don't expect them to be thrilled me announcing pregnancy just 4 months after returning from 12 months maternity, so want to make things as easy as possible for them.

Don't know what to do now except book to see the GP tomorrow and see of she can do something. :shrug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

So sorry jadie, hope you get new soon. Sending hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Big hugs nixilix xxxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

2016 I'm the most impatient women ever right now and it's such early days for me yet so can understand u must be annoyed, 2 weeks seems like forever at the moment I bet, sending calming vibes to u xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Being a newbie Im unsure of all the acronyms, can anyone help or is there a thread that lists them? Xx


----------



## joeliza24

Jadie, Nixilix, my heart goes out to both of you. I'm so sorry that you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## lovie

good evening :)

lisaloo i think there is a list on the questions page... just ask if there is anything specific.. i guess the main ones in this thread are 

BFP=big fat positive
MS=morning sickness
BF=breast feeding
dd=darling daughter
ds=sarling son
dh/oh=partner/husband
mc=miscariage:nope:

there are loads more.. cant think of them right now! just ask as and when they come up :)

im feeling ill today, like i have a tummy bug, im not sure if its pregnancy symptoms or not:shrug: tmi, but i have an upset tummy and keep needing to go to the loo. i kinda hope its pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## MrsBunny13

OK ladies, I have a question that I would love some opinions on.

Last Dec I had a MMC - my body realised at 10 1/2 weeks, but the ultrasound said it had stopped growing at approx 8 weeks. Luckily me and hubby got pregnant this time round (it is our first baby), but as you can imagine I'm trying to be super positive, but its always in the back of my mind.

as i had a mmc, i have been offered an early scan if i want one. A week ago I was totally against it, thinking that it wouldnt offer me anything positive - even if i had the scan, it might still go wrong after the scan but before the 12 weeks. 

Now I've started to think that maybe I do want to have an early scan - what do you think? If i was going to have it, should i wait till maybe 9 weeks, so that would technically be after the date of the mmc, or is it pointless as 3 weeks later would be my 12 week scan?

hmmmmmmmmm, not sure.

thanks ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

ps i'm very jealous of the colourful coutdowns you've all managed to put on your replies - can anyone tell me how to do that?

thank uxxx


----------



## Feronia

Hi everyone,
I just found out yesterday and my due date is December 18th!


----------



## MrsBunny13

Feronia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just found out yesterday and my due date is December 18th!

congratulations lady!!! xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

lovie said:


> good evening :)
> 
> lisaloo i think there is a list on the questions page... just ask if there is anything specific.. i guess the main ones in this thread are
> 
> BFP=big fat positive
> MS=morning sickness
> BF=breast feeding
> dd=darling daughter
> ds=sarling son
> dh/oh=partner/husband
> mc=miscariage:nopeI
> 
> there are loads more.. cant think of them right now! just ask as and when they come up :)
> 
> im feeling ill today, like i have a tummy bug, im not sure if its pregnancy symptoms or not:shrug: tmi, but i have an upset tummy and keep needing to go to the loo. i kinda hope its pregnancy symptoms!

Thank you, I found it eventually. I've had a BFP on a CB digital but AF isn't due for 4days yet so really nervous still. It's baby no2 and been TTC for nearly a year (although AH has been in afghan for nearly 5 months, we've got pregnant while on his 2 weeks leave mid march) so any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Ps... Check me out using all the abbreviations go me!


----------



## 2016

Lisaloo82 said:


> 2016 I'm the most impatient women ever right now and it's such early days for me yet so can understand u must be annoyed, 2 weeks seems like forever at the moment I bet, sending calming vibes to u xx

It's not so much the waiting 2 weeks that's bugging me. I accept that there's little point seeing someone before then and everyone has to wait until then. What's bugging me is why can't they at least give me a date, even 3 weeks ahead just so I can arrange childcare and time off work? :shrug: At my old doctors they booked my MW appt there and then 4 weeks in the future. My new surgery just seems so backwards and slow, they messed up my referral to the EPU in the first place I am wondering if I should change.

MrsBunny...if it were me I would definitely go for the scan at 8-9 weeks for reassurance. Perhaps you could buy a Doppler and listen in weekly (or even daily for a few seconds) to reassure you further until the 12 week scan and beyond. I found DS on the Doppler loud and clear at 9 weeks.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Nixilix/Jadie - I'm sorry to hear your news. I'm thinking of you both. :hugs:

2016 - yes, I am always cold too. I feel as if I am coming down with something. So pleased to hear about your scan. Can't wait to see the picture! It will be our first snowflake scan! I can't wait to see the HB. Definitely going to get a Doppler too. Which one did you have? As for your GP appointment - hang on in there. The NHS can be slow and frustrating at times but it gets there in the end!

Ness - my cramps have calmed down too. Actually feel relatively normal today which is slightly worrying in itself.....can't believe I am actually wishing for MS!

munch - your erratic behaviour sounds like the normal me! Lol! Hang on in there chick x

MrsBunny13 - if it was me, I'd definitely want the early scan at about 7 weeks. It's up to you but at least that way it spreads out your waits a bit. It is killing me waiting to 12 weeks for a scan.


----------



## juless

MrsBunny13 said:


> ps i'm very jealous of the colourful coutdowns you've all managed to put on your replies - can anyone tell me how to do that?
> 
> thank uxxx


If you see a sig you like, clicking on it should bring you to the website where you can make your ticker! It will ask you to input your due date, choose how it looks. After it is completed they will give you the choice of different codes. Copy and paste the HTML code under the option that says for forums. Then come here, hit User CP and edit signature. Paste the code in the box, save and it should work!

(cab you tell my job used to be tech support? Lol)


----------



## katestar53

MrsBunny13 said:


> OK ladies, I have a question that I would love some opinions on.
> 
> Last Dec I had a MMC - my body realised at 10 1/2 weeks, but the ultrasound said it had stopped growing at approx 8 weeks. Luckily me and hubby got pregnant this time round (it is our first baby), but as you can imagine I'm trying to be super positive, but its always in the back of my mind.
> 
> as i had a mmc, i have been offered an early scan if i want one. A week ago I was totally against it, thinking that it wouldnt offer me anything positive - even if i had the scan, it might still go wrong after the scan but before the 12 weeks.
> 
> Now I've started to think that maybe I do want to have an early scan - what do you think? If i was going to have it, should i wait till maybe 9 weeks, so that would technically be after the date of the mmc, or is it pointless as 3 weeks later would be my 12 week scan?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm, not sure.
> 
> thanks ladies xxxxxxxxx

Sorry to hear about your MMC, but congrats on your new pregnancy :thumbup: I had a MC last March and am now almost 7 weeks preggo again. Like you I am super nervous but am trying to stay postitive also. I was in two minds about booking an early scan but have decided to go for it so have one booked for this Saturday. I think knowing that everything is on the right track will really put my mind at ease and it will break up the wait as 12 weeks seems like an age away!

Let me know what you decide :)


----------



## gs20

Feeling very uncomfortable with all the bloating! Any tips? I'm ok in the morning and by 4pm I'm looking about 6 months along! And it's not painful as much as it just all around uncomfortable!


----------



## 2016

I feel very honoured to have had the first snowflake scan. Here is my little snowflake named Sprout:



The teeny tiny circle to the right of the blob is the yolk sac and the figure of 8 shaped thingy is our new bubba. :cloud0: Just 4.3mm long and already so loved.


----------



## LuluSS

2016 said:


> I feel very honoured to have had the first snowflake scan. Here is my little snowflake named Sprout:
> 
> 
> 
> The teeny tiny circle to the right of the blob is the yolk sac and the figure of 8 shaped thingy is our new bubba. :cloud0: Just 4.3mm long and already so loved.

AWWWW So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Sprout is adorable!!! Thanks so much for sharing so that the rest of us can see what our little beans might look like!!!


----------



## 2016

Honey.Bee...sorry I forgot to say. This is the doppler I have/had https://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....g&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWAX&gbh=1&guest=1 I found the HB clear as a bell from 9 weeks and it never ever failed me.
Here is a video of my son's HB at 9 weeks exactly:
https://picasaweb.google.com/118277954294241463799/Doppler#5476246182042286610


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow lotsa new pages to come back to! Sorry I've been AWOL all day ladies. My DD had a photo shoot for a modelling job today so we've been out since 6am :sleep: then when we got home I had a nice long nap as OH was home from work! It was BLISS! 

6 weeks for me today :wohoo: and it's been 19 days since I got my BFP! I can't believe how quick time seems to be going already!



Future Mama said:


> Hey ladies:hi: I'm due December 16th with our first. I've had 2 miscarriages in the past 7 months, and really hoping this one sticks. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months!




Krippy said:


> Hi everyone! My EDD is December 14th! Can't wait to have a December Snowflake! This bubs will be born on or before 38 weeks so I might end of having a November baby! But I guess we will see! Loving every bit of this rainbow! :)




nickibrum said:


> Can you add me please? I have just come across your thread. Im due the 5th Dec.
> 
> There are so many of us!




Feronia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just found out yesterday and my due date is December 18th!

Welcome ladies and congratulations to you all :hugs:

I'll add you to our EDD list now :) x



2016 said:


> Sprout is likely to be born in November or even October but I feel more connected with this group. When I was pregnant with DS, he was due 31st December, so I joined the January Jellybeans 2011 as most first pregnancies go over right? Next thing I know out he pops on 25th November! :wacko: Of course I would wish for a baby to arrive that early but I will be hard for me when I go over 34w6d as that is the most pregnant I've ever been. :haha:
> 
> Anyway I wanted to ask is anyone really cold? I have been so shivvery these last 2 weeks like I just can't get warm. I go to bed wearing tracky bottoms, vest, jumper, bedsocks, thick duvet and a blanket and I still can't get to sleep from feeling cold. :shrug: It's just odd cos I remember feeling so hot last time around. I'm having hot flashes but that's it.
> 
> Scan in 2.5 hours. Feeling nervous but excited. :) Hubby keeps joking theres two in there but I am sure not. I think many women go through the "I think I'm having twins" stage, and I definitely did last time, but this time I just know there's only one...and that is PLENTY for me.

So glad scan went well :hugs: can't wait to see the pics! My LO will also more than likely be a November baby, but I am determined to not get PE or high BP this time round! Not much I can do if either happens though mind you :rofl: but PMA and all that!

I'm also constantly cold. Have been for a few weeks now. It is not helping the sore nipple situation at all which is at it's worse when I'm just the tiniest bit cold :nope:



Nixilix said:


> Please can you remove me. Thanks x




Jadie said:


> Ok ladies so I've spent the afternoon in ED cos I started bleeding today. not heavy but not just "spotting". i went to my DR and beta results from 4wks4days was only 46miu. today they took my beta hcg was 180miu. Not good news hey? So they think Miscarriage or ectopic. going to book ultrasound tomorrow although they said normally they dont scan until beta is 1500miu as it is too small any earlier and wont be able to see anything. i've been poked and prodded with needles, I'm in agony, I've cried all day. I really thought that this would be it. 2nd mc :( Something is wrong with me I know it.

Ladies, I am so so sad to hear of this :( I'm so sorry for both of your losses :hugs:

I know you'll both get your beautiful rainbow babies very very soon though so please do not give up hope.

Jadie there is nothing wrong with you hun :hugs: the world can just be very cruel to the nicest of people and it really isn't fair :(

I don't want to completely erase either of your angels from our list as I'd like for them to be remembered, if you're both happy with that? I'll just add an angel beside your names :hugs: Thinking of you both xx




kitty2385 said:


> Just been to the doctors and he worked out my due date as dec 12th, and that makes a bit more sense with my cycles so can you change my date on the front page please :) I'm in the coffee shop at the moment so I will have to update my ticker when I get home! Made my midwife appointment for 4th May, its becoming more real now! :D

Updated :thumbup: x



MrsBunny13 said:


> sorry to be a pain with questions, but as a newbie to BnB still fiding my way around.
> 
> am i added to this group, as cant seem to find the front page you talked about with all the due dates on.
> 
> its probably because computers hate me :winkwink:

At the top or bottom of this thread it shows you what page number you are on and gives you the option to go to the first page or any of the others :thumbup: select first and my original post has all us Snowflakes under our EDD's :)




Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Jadie. I'm hoping that things will turn out ok. And there is nothing wrong with you.
> 
> 
> And can I just start the day by saying....HELLLOOOOO morning sickness! UGhh, I'm at work fighting the feeling to throw up. I know they would suspect something immediately... oh no, what do I do?

Have you tried the sickness bands? They are for travel sickness but are just as good for MS. I hear ginger products are also good, like sipping on gingerale or nibbling ginger biscuits. Hope it settles down for you soon :hugs:



Lisaloo82 said:


> Being a newbie Im unsure of all the acronyms, can anyone help or is there a thread that lists them? Xx

Hi Lisa :hi: welcome! And congrats too :yipee: what is your EDD so I can add you to our list in the front page?

I see you've got the hang of all the lingo around here but if you're unsure of anything, or if any other new members need any help, here's the link to the help page with EVERYTHING on! ; https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html



MrsBunny13 said:


> OK ladies, I have a question that I would love some opinions on.
> 
> Last Dec I had a MMC - my body realised at 10 1/2 weeks, but the ultrasound said it had stopped growing at approx 8 weeks. Luckily me and hubby got pregnant this time round (it is our first baby), but as you can imagine I'm trying to be super positive, but its always in the back of my mind.
> 
> as i had a mmc, i have been offered an early scan if i want one. A week ago I was totally against it, thinking that it wouldnt offer me anything positive - even if i had the scan, it might still go wrong after the scan but before the 12 weeks.
> 
> Now I've started to think that maybe I do want to have an early scan - what do you think? If i was going to have it, should i wait till maybe 9 weeks, so that would technically be after the date of the mmc, or is it pointless as 3 weeks later would be my 12 week scan?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm, not sure.
> 
> thanks ladies xxxxxxxxx

This is a choice that is completely up to you hun (obviously!). If it was me I would go for the early scan. If there were any problems (which I'm sure there isn't for you :hugs:) I'd prefer to know sooner rather than later. But as you're having a nice, healthy pregnancy it's just a chance to see your beautiful little bubba :)



MrsBunny13 said:


> ps i'm very jealous of the colourful coutdowns you've all managed to put on your replies - can anyone tell me how to do that?
> 
> thank uxxx

Click on a ticker on anybody's signature that you like and it'll link you straight to the website where you can make your own :thumbup:



gs20 said:


> Feeling very uncomfortable with all the bloating! Any tips? I'm ok in the morning and by 4pm I'm looking about 6 months along! And it's not painful as much as it just all around uncomfortable!

Urgh no idea hun but if you find any tips let me know 'em :rofl: I honestly look about 5 months pregnant already :wacko: and I'm so gassy!! My poor OH :lol:


----------



## munch

Jadie said:


> Thank you, I just want an answer, whether it be the one I want or not. How can I move in if I don't have closure? :( Heartbreaking.

Thinking of you Jadie, I hope you get some answers soon. Stay strong my fellow Aussie xx


----------



## kitty2385

lovie said:


> good evening :)
> 
> im feeling ill today, like i have a tummy bug, im not sure if its pregnancy symptoms or not:shrug: tmi, but i have an upset tummy and keep needing to go to the loo. i kinda hope its pregnancy symptoms!

im having the same thing today!



2016 said:


> I feel very honoured to have had the first snowflake scan. Here is my little snowflake named Sprout

Congrats! so lovely to see :)



2016 said:


> Honey.Bee...sorry I forgot to say. This is the doppler I have/had https://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....g&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWAX&gbh=1&guest=1 I found the HB clear as a bell from 9 weeks and it never ever failed me.
> Here is a video of my son's HB at 9 weeks exactly:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/118277954294241463799/Doppler#5476246182042286610

that ebay doppler link isnt working :(

Oh my back is aching today, i think its a mix of my muscles aching and also not sleeping well at night so watching my hubby bowl tonight i had to walk round the green all night, and it was sooo cold!! We are tempted to tell my mum and step dad, and his mum and dad tomorrow about our bellybean. We are all going out for a meal so it would be a good time to tell the grandparents to be at the same time. We were thinking that we should let them enjoy us being pregnant and it gives us other people to be excited with... but on the other hand it is nice it being our little secret for now! So i dont know what to do for the best! Opinions welcome lol :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh it's a toughie kitty! I've told all of our family as I was just so eager to share our happy news with our loved ones. I hate saying it, but *if* anything was to happen it might also be nice to have the support around me. Friends and the general public can wait though :haha:

We have this doppler and love it :thumbup:; https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSound...DUE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334091419&sr=8-1


----------



## LemonTea

YIKES! Away from the board for a couple days, and now Im WAY behind! Bear with me while I catch up:


*All the new ladies with BFPs: *Welcome to the board!

*Nixilix:* How many days past O are you? I might press to try to see a doctor as soon as you can for a blood test. 



*Mummyof2girlz:* Yes, I have been having dizzy spells for at least a week and a half now. It started with just feeling dizzy when I laid down to sleep at night  it looked the room was spinning as soon as my head hit the pillow. Then I start having the same feeling whenever I get up quickly from a prone position  I went to a weights class at the local gym yesterday, and thought I was going to pass up when I stood up from doing on-the-back chest presses. Its starting to make me nervous, but I hear its normal for pregnant women  something about a lot of extra blood flowing in your body for the baby.


*Lovie:* Great point that by this time next year, well have babies that are a few months old! I used to be one of those people who said Id try to avoid having a baby born in December. And then DH and I had trouble getting pregnant, so all of that went right out the window! Im am thrilled that we are having a December baby! Plus, I just keep thinking of all the perks! The best one so far is that, with summer being my favorite season, DH and I will have a six month old who will be a lot more alert and active which will make summer so much more fun! I never thought about the fact that having a newborn in the summer might mean I wouldnt be able to do the things I like doing as easily. On the other hand, having a newborn in the winter is perfect  I hate going out when its cold anyway, so a little bitty baby will be a great excuse to stay in where its warm  



*Sombra:* Good point about winter coats I guess Ill have to keep my eye out for something warm m(but cheap) for wintertime this year  dont want to spend a ton on a bigger coat that I might not wear another year!


*2016: *Good luck at your scan!


*Dreamermama: *Ive been having a few wacky dreams too lately. In fact, thinking back, two nights before we got our BFP, I had a nightmare for the first time in ages! Maybe that was an early-pregnancy sign that I missed? Im also having cramping  Ive been having sharp uterine pain everyday since 3 days before AF was due/we got the BFP. I noticed that you said you have really horrible cramps during AF. I do too, and when we were talking to our infertility specialist a few weeks back, he thought the type of cramps I get were a sign that I probably have endometriosis. (We got the BFP a week before surgery when we would have found out for sure.) Do you know if you have endo? If so, I hear cramping during pregnancy is a pain in the you know what, but its normal. (I try to think of it as the baby saying, Hey mom! Im still here!)


*Katestar53: *Yep, I agree with you about the morning sickness aid. Ive only noticed two bouts of very mild queasiness (I dont even know if they counted as sickness), but both times it was because I hadnt eaten in a while. The minute I ate something, the feeling went away.


----------



## kitty2385

oooh just realised my due date is 12/12/12! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

kitty2385 said:


> oooh just realised my due date is 12/12/12! :D

THAT'S AMAZING!!! :wohoo: this will be the last time a DOB like that is possible until the 22nd century (is that what it's called!? we're in the 21st now right!?! :rofl:)

DD's was 09.10.10 and I was hoping she would be a day late, but she was 2 weeks early instead dammit :brat: haha!


----------



## LemonTea

*Nixilix: *I just saw your updated post. I am so sorry. Take care of yourself  well be thinking about you.


*LvMyHsbnd: *I havent bought anything (and probably wont for quite a while), but I did start working on a list of things Id like to have for the baby. Its been a LOT of fun so far. I used to be really big into researching things about cloth diapers, and I dug up my old spreadsheet last week. I never let myself look into anything else though (like cribs, strollers, etc.), so now I have a new spreadsheet for all that stuff. Fun way to pass the time!


*Jadie: *I am so sorry to read your update. That is heartbreaking  my thoughts are with you. Take care.


*MrsBunny*: I think if you have a chance to get an early scan, its worth it, just for peace of mind. I had my first scan last week at exactly 5 weeks by the fertility specialist. Not a whole lot to see at that point though, but everything looked normal for that stage  we could clearly see the sac with a yolk inside, and we go back next week to check for a heart beat (Ill then be 7 weeks exactly). Maybe try to wait at least until 6 weeks to possibly see a heart beat (I think a heartbeat is more definitely at 7 or 8 like 2016 said).


*2016: *Can you tell me about using a doppler? What kind did you have, and what was the earliest point that you can remember being able to hear something? Im thinking about getting one, but dont know the first thing about them really. Also your scan looks great! 



*AFM: *Six weeks tomorrow! Still dont know that I FEEL pregnant, but Im feeling more and more like this is definitely it, and that we are definitely going to have a little kiddo in about eight more months! But at the same time, I don't want to get too confident and possibly jinx things. No one told me how slow the first few weeks can be, especially if you dont feel all that different. So I started working on the list of things Id like to get for the baby. Its been a fun way to pass the time so far! 



As far as symptoms go: the bloating has gone down quite a bit (I can button my pants again!) but the boob soreness is back with a vengeance today. Also, Ive been breaking out a little bit on my face  I havent had problems with acne since high school (or right before AF is due when I wasnt on birth control) so its a bit of a pain


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye! Our first snowflake scan! Glad your scan went well hun.

AFM.. I was able to combat the ms with ginger ale and crackers bit then I had the WORST case of bloating and gas. So much pressure and it hurt. My stomach felt like it was in knots. It would go away and come back a few minutes lateri went to bathroom a few times but it didn't help. I ended up leaving work and going by the pharmacy. I'm taking a gas relief chewable that helped a little but not much. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu is it just gas or are you not having much movement down 'there' either?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Woo hoo 2016! Loving the first snowflake scan. Thanks for the links too - will take a peek when I get to work tomorrow x


----------



## LemonTea

So, is anyone blogging or keeping up with a pregnancy journal? Care to share links?


----------



## ttc_lolly

My journal is in my siggy but be aware it is mainly just me chatting general crap :rofl: there are some pregnancy things thrown in there too though for good measure :lol:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ttc_lolly said:


> Blu is it just gas or are you noive actually t having much movement down 'there' either?

I've actually had two movements earlier today and it didn't help :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh right. I've been going regularly to and it's not helping much either. I've just had a read up on Babycentre, and here's what it suggests;



> What can I do to get relief from wind?
> 
> 
> If you do have wind or bloating shortly after eating a particular food, you may want to reduce how much you eat of it. However, if certain vegetables give you wind or bloating, don't cut them out altogether. Vegetables are an important part of a healthy diet.
> 
> Instead, try varying what you eat. You make find, for example, one portion of fruit and four of vegetables works best for you. Try different combinations until you find the one that suits you best.
> 
> You may also want to cut out very fatty or fried foods. Fatty foods don't cause wind, but they can make you feel more bloated because they slow digestion.
> 
> You can also help to ease your wind and bloating by doing the following:
> &#8226;Eat several small meals throughout the day, instead of two or three large meals.
> 
> &#8226;Take your time eating, don't gulp your food (and air) down, and chew thoroughly. This will help your body to digest your food.
> 
> &#8226;Sit up while you're eating or drinking, even if it's just a small snack, so that your stomach isn't squashed while you digest your food.
> 
> &#8226;Wear loose, comfortable clothing so there isn't any tightness around your waist and tummy.
> 
> &#8226;Take some exercise. Even a brisk walk can help your sluggish digestive tract.
> 
> &#8226;Don't smoke or chew gum, as both make you produce more saliva, which means more swallowing. It's best to stop smoking during pregnancy anyway, as it's harmful to your baby.
> 
> Source: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/windandbloating/#8

Think I'll try a few of those :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi Lisa :hi: welcome! And congrats too :yipee: what is your EDD so I can add you to our list in the front page?
> 
> I see you've got the hang of all the lingo around here but if you're unsure of anything, or if any other new members need any help, here's the link to the help page with EVERYTHING on! ; https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> thank you, going of my LMP EDD is 22.12.12. doesnt quite seem real yet as havent reached my missed period date yet...... im so impatient had to do an early test! :blush: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lisaloo82 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa :hi: welcome! And congrats too :yipee: what is your EDD so I can add you to our list in the front page?
> 
> I see you've got the hang of all the lingo around here but if you're unsure of anything, or if any other new members need any help, here's the link to the help page with EVERYTHING on! ; https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> thank you, going of my LMP EDD is 22.12.12. doesnt quite seem real yet as havent reached my missed period date yet...... im so impatient had to do an early test! :blush: xxClick to expand...

Awww wow that's super close to christmas!!!

Well that makes you and all of us hun :hugs: so you're in good company! I started testing from 5DPO :rofl: got my BFP @ 9DPO though so it's good to test early ;)

I'll add you on to the list on the front page now :) x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks, how helpful!


----------



## trgirl308

Wow... busy day over here!

So sorry Jadie and Nix, lots and lots of :hugs: your way.

I have a pregnancy journal, link in my siggy... figured why not! 

6 weeks today and no ms whatsoever! Hope it stays that way.


----------



## juless

So happy to see a cute little scan on the thread!! How wonderful! So glad to see such a healthy little bean!!

I am so sorry to those who have lost their little ones. I pray your rainbow babies come to you soon! Your little ones won't be forgotten!

As for how I've been feeling, on/off nausea, thirsty, exhausted and SUPER bloated! I honestly look like I'm about 4 - 5 months! My bump starts from under my ribs too, not just my lower belly, but they say you pop quick with your second baby. Maybe it's twins? My poor OH would pass out, lol! Oh! And I just finished announcing it on facebook, mostly because I look very pregnant and it's hard to hide it, lol! I put a pic up of a "Baby's First Christmas" onesie I had picked up and said "I picked this up because we'll be needing it Dec.6th. ;)"


----------



## gs20

ttc_lolly said:


> Blu is it just gas or are you not having much movement down 'there' either?

Neither! I don't feel gassy or that I need to "go," it's been pretty regular. Just for no apparent reason humongous. I'm not even drinking anything with carbonation either! :wacko:

And 2016, LOVE the scan! So happy for you! I'll have mine to add on Thursday =)


----------



## Jadie

ttc_lolly said:


> Ladies, I am so so sad to hear of this :( I'm so sorry for both of your losses :hugs:
> 
> I know you'll both get your beautiful rainbow babies very very soon though so please do not give up hope.
> 
> Jadie there is nothing wrong with you hun :hugs: the world can just be very cruel to the nicest of people and it really isn't fair :(
> 
> I don't want to completely erase either of your angels from our list as I'd like for them to be remembered, if you're both happy with that? I'll just add an angel beside your names :hugs: Thinking of you both xx

That's fine with me, Thank you :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Dr appt today. I suppose my doctor does things a bit differently. First of all they decided to make me an ultrasound/sono appt a week tomorrow as I will be nearer 7 weeks and it will be easier to see and hear. I also got bloods today but they weren't hcg levels they were to test for stds, infections, any issues that may affect the pregnancy. They confirmed the pregnancy with a urine test and I had to fill out family history the whole 9 yards and they gave me they whole pregnancy talk and a bunch of booklets. So all of my further testing will be next week and I will have a picture then. I will certainly feel better when I see baby but I feel ok about the appt. Can't wait to see baby on the 18th!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ladies I can't catch up with you way too many pages to read! lol. I am so sorry to hear about the possible mcs so far and my heart goes out to you ladies. 

I had my early appt today. I had a pelvic and a urine test to confirm. I got a tb test and bloods to determine for sure that I have no stds, infections, etc. No hcg levels. They made me another appt for the ultrasound and sono as they thought today was a bit early, so I go back on the 18th, the day before I'm 7 weeks. I had to sign a bunch of papers and go over past history and family history and had to chat with all of the P.A.s and the doctor about what I should and shouldn't be doing and they gave me a bunch of pamphlets.

Breasts are still a bit sore. Cramps are very mild and down to about 1 a day if that. They said this is normal and I should be confident. I won't be until I see baby and have some levels done. Which is hopefully all next week. 

DH and I spent the day together we went to eat and then we went to the baby store to look at things. We have picked out the nursery furniture but decided we won't buy it for a few more weeks. 

Hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## LuluSS

ImSoTired said:


> Dr appt today. I suppose my doctor does things a bit differently. First of all they decided to make me an ultrasound/sono appt a week tomorrow as I will be nearer 7 weeks and it will be easier to see and hear. I also got bloods today but they weren't hcg levels they were to test for stds, infections, any issues that may affect the pregnancy. They confirmed the pregnancy with a urine test and I had to fill out family history the whole 9 yards and they gave me they whole pregnancy talk and a bunch of booklets. So all of my further testing will be next week and I will have a picture then. I will certainly feel better when I see baby but I feel ok about the appt. Can't wait to see baby on the 18th!

I had my appointment today as well. Mine was exactly the same as yours minus a pregnancy test and pelvic exam! I go back on May 4th at 7 weeks to get an ultrasound and a pelvic exam and that is when they confirm pregnancy...wtf? And I didn't even meet my doctor....it was a nurse!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well I guess I'm glad I didn't get an earlier appt, sounds like a lot of poking and prodding :haha:


----------



## Msw454

I'm so sorry for the mc's. I'll pray you guys conceive rainbow babies right away! Baby dust to you both. 

On the brighter side, I'm super happy to see and hear about everyone's scans. I made my appt for two weeks from today. I can't wait!!! Minimal symptoms for me. My boobs are still sore, and I feel SUPER tired, but that just might be because I haven't slept good these last few nights. I wouldn't call my tummy cramping so much as a pressure sensation. 

Good luck to all those that have their appts coming up!!!


----------



## kitty2385

LemonTea said:


> So, is anyone blogging or keeping up with a pregnancy journal? Care to share links?

My blogger is in my siggy, will have to start one on here soon though!



juless said:


> So happy to see a cute little scan on the thread!! How wonderful! So glad to see such a healthy little bean!!
> 
> I am so sorry to those who have lost their little ones. I pray your rainbow babies come to you soon! Your little ones won't be forgotten!
> 
> As for how I've been feeling, on/off nausea, thirsty, exhausted and SUPER bloated! I honestly look like I'm about 4 - 5 months! My bump starts from under my ribs too, not just my lower belly, but they say you pop quick with your second baby. Maybe it's twins? My poor OH would pass out, lol! Oh! And I just finished announcing it on facebook, mostly because I look very pregnant and it's hard to hide it, lol! I put a pic up of a "Baby's First Christmas" onesie I had picked up and said "I picked this up because we'll be needing it Dec.6th. ;)"

that is a really nice way of telling people :) may have to steal that haha :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

good morning :)

my bloat is making me look about 4 months pregnant too! im enjoying imagining what it will be like to have a real bump, but its hard to hide at work! we have a big work meeting tomorrow.. i must dig out my baggiest jumper!

I got my 3+ this morning on the clear blue tests:happydance::happydance: im so releived :) 

the 1st snowflake scan is just so lovely:cloud9: congratulation :) may we see many more healthy scans :)

im still not hungry, i really dont feel like eating most things, even nice things like chocolate icecream:shrug:

i love the dd 12/12/12, my oh wants me to keep the baby in till then.. i tried to explain that it doesnt really work like that!:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

> that ebay doppler link isnt working :(

Sorry must have done something stupid...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320867360865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I woke up feeling a lot less sick today but am trying to enjoy it. I remember from last time that symptoms would just come and go and, instead of enjoying a day without MS, I would panic and wish it back rather than resting. Perhaps a lot of it was due to stress in anticipation of the scan. I do find stress or anything that gets my pulse racing is sure to set it off.

Someone was talking about BM and yes I have had lots of those - up to 5 a day some days! I think that is just the way my body responds to the hormones. Better than pregnancy constipation and piles which I had last time though! :blush: Eat those apricots ladies, you don't want it to happen to you.

Back at work today but fortunately working from home. I am also crazy bloated with my belly sticking out as it did when I was 6 months preggo before. I did worry for a bit with my bloating, and the very high HCG numbers that there might be twins in there....but I am happy with just one child at a time. Of course I would have been happy whatever but pregnancy is complicated enough for me without the added stress of carrying two. :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

Lemon.Tea....sorry I didn't answer you about the doppler. I got one almost identical to the one in my earlier link. It is called "Sonoline B 3Mhz" and it was recommended to me by many people so that's the one I went for. It measures the heartrate to which is very handy. I first heart Squiggle at 9 weeks exactly but, once I found him, I realised I had been doing something daft before and probably could have found him a bit earlier. Once you have the knack it is easy. I then used it about once a week for reassurance....and occasionally would check in for a couple of seconds once a day if I was feeling particularly panicky. I had anterior placenta last time you see so I couldn't feel much movement....but I could HEAR movement on the Doppler so used to count them that way. :thumbup:
Trouble is I got too free and easy with lending it out and the last time, the person has now apparently lost it....or lent it to someone else and doesn't want to tell me. Either way I have to buy another. :(

Oh and about journals, I kept a preggo journal last time on here but am keeping a paper one this time. If you want to ever refer to my old journal which says week by week how I was feeling....then feel free to take a look. The front page has an index to each week/major event so you don't have to wade through all the chatter.
/https://www.babyandbump.com/pregna...first-intrauterine-pregnancy.html#post5267666


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hi! Can I join please?! I have a due date of 8th December!


----------



## mummy_em

Hi every one I'm due on the 13 th I think xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

juless said:


> So happy to see a cute little scan on the thread!! How wonderful! So glad to see such a healthy little bean!!
> 
> I am so sorry to those who have lost their little ones. I pray your rainbow babies come to you soon! Your little ones won't be forgotten!
> 
> As for how I've been feeling, on/off nausea, thirsty, exhausted and SUPER bloated! I honestly look like I'm about 4 - 5 months! My bump starts from under my ribs too, not just my lower belly, but they say you pop quick with your second baby. Maybe it's twins? My poor OH would pass out, lol! Oh! And I just finished announcing it on facebook, mostly because I look very pregnant and it's hard to hide it, lol! I put a pic up of a "Baby's First Christmas" onesie I had picked up and said "I picked this up because we'll be needing it Dec.6th. ;)"

My bump is an under the rib starter too :wacko: I know mine is completely bloat though :haha: I can't wait for it to be filled with baby!

Congrats on sharing your news :hugs: and what a fab way of doing it too!



Jadie said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am so so sad to hear of this :( I'm so sorry for both of your losses :hugs:
> 
> I know you'll both get your beautiful rainbow babies very very soon though so please do not give up hope.
> 
> Jadie there is nothing wrong with you hun :hugs: the world can just be very cruel to the nicest of people and it really isn't fair :(
> 
> I don't want to completely erase either of your angels from our list as I'd like for them to be remembered, if you're both happy with that? I'll just add an angel beside your names :hugs: Thinking of you both xx
> 
> That's fine with me, Thank you :)Click to expand...

:hugs: xx



Mummy2Asher said:


> Hi! Can I join please?! I have a due date of 8th December!

Welcome and congrats :yipee: I remember you from the tri's & BC when you were pregnant with your youngest! It's lovely seeing so many familiar faces x



mummy_em said:


> Hi every one I'm due on the 13 th I think xxx

Welcome and congrats to you too :happydance:

I've added you both to the EDD list :thumbup:

Must say I'm so envious of all these early scans! Mine seems so far away. We don't get our pregnancies confirmed over here at all :shrug: they just take your word for it! So I'll find out at my 12 week scan if all is well x


----------



## Lisaloo82

boo to an awful nights sleep last night! just couldnt fall asleep no matter how much i tried. was sooo hot and bothered, made worse at 4am when my lil angel Alfie climbed into bed bringing his best friend Buddy too (our 5month old Bichon Frise). So me, a ball of fluff and the most sweatiest 4 year old (gets that from Daddy) in the bed. think i did drift off then for a few hours. Lucky for me Alfie loves his bed so didnt wake until 9.30am so nice lay in for us. 

Did another test this am and the faint line is still there so good signs hey? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Can i join aswell please? Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?! im currently feeling like i could kill someone!! no cigarettes for a good coupe of days and no vodka/wine/jaiger for the past 2 weekends PLUS im bloated as a bull......not a good combo! 

im soooo nervouse, i keep thinking my tests arent getting darker, i done my 4th CB digi on 06/04 and it was 2-3 so waiting for the 6 i have ordered off the net to arrive! 

anyone had any weird cravings yet!? mines Banana's?! So weird! x


----------



## Lisaloo82

cathgibbs said:


> Can i join aswell please? Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?! im currently feeling like i could kill someone!! no cigarettes for a good coupe of days and no vodka/wine/jaiger for the past 2 weekends PLUS im bloated as a bull......not a good combo!
> 
> im soooo nervouse, i keep thinking my tests arent getting darker, i done my 4th CB digi on 06/04 and it was 2-3 so waiting for the 6 i have ordered off the net to arrive!
> 
> anyone had any weird cravings yet!? mines Banana's?! So weird! x

yay hello my fellow welsh mummy!! south Wales too! the best x

snap with the nervousness and the lack of vodka! i purposely did the CB digi early as i was supposed to be going on a night out with the girls bank hol sunday. gutted in a way as was dying for a good night out but obv wat i have is way better than vodka! lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Lisaloo82 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Can i join aswell please? Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?! im currently feeling like i could kill someone!! no cigarettes for a good coupe of days and no vodka/wine/jaiger for the past 2 weekends PLUS im bloated as a bull......not a good combo!
> 
> im soooo nervouse, i keep thinking my tests arent getting darker, i done my 4th CB digi on 06/04 and it was 2-3 so waiting for the 6 i have ordered off the net to arrive!
> 
> anyone had any weird cravings yet!? mines Banana's?! So weird! x
> 
> yay hello my fellow welsh mummy!! south Wales too! the best x
> 
> snap with the nervousness and the lack of vodka! i purposely did the CB digi early as i was supposed to be going on a night out with the girls bank hol sunday. gutted in a way as was dying for a good night out but obv wat i have is way better than vodka! lolClick to expand...

Oohhhhh Brecon! I love Brecon, me and the OH walked up Pen-Y-Fan a few weeks back and im hoping to go to Ystradfellte waterfalls this weekend, weather permitting! 

Thats why i done a CB for, the weekend previous i had drunk way too much (2 bottles of wine and half a bottle of vodka) AF was due on Tuesday, still hadnt had nothing by friday morning so decided to test as I knew i had a heavy weekend coming up and i found out i was pregnant! like you say its worth staying off the booze!


----------



## munch

Lisaloo82 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Can i join aswell please? Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?! im currently feeling like i could kill someone!! no cigarettes for a good coupe of days and no vodka/wine/jaiger for the past 2 weekends PLUS im bloated as a bull......not a good combo!
> 
> im soooo nervouse, i keep thinking my tests arent getting darker, i done my 4th CB digi on 06/04 and it was 2-3 so waiting for the 6 i have ordered off the net to arrive!
> 
> anyone had any weird cravings yet!? mines Banana's?! So weird! x
> 
> yay hello my fellow welsh mummy!! south Wales too! the best x
> 
> snap with the nervousness and the lack of vodka! i purposely did the CB digi early as i was supposed to be going on a night out with the girls bank hol sunday. gutted in a way as was dying for a good night out but obv wat i have is way better than vodka! lolClick to expand...

Hi girls and Congrats! I am missing my 5pm wine! Not a smoker so no problem there but love a wine or some bubbles a few nights a week. Oh well done it twice before so no it's not forever and as you said what I have is way better than wine! We did have quite a few social events over Dec, Jan and Feb...


----------



## munch

My boobs arent sore? Weird question but do any of you not have sore boobs? Probably stressing over nothing but did have them this early with both previous pregnancies. Maybe it's because I stopped breast feeding 6 months ago....sooo nackered (tired), better hit the hay. Night x


----------



## cathgibbs

my boobs were VERY sore over the weekend, i bought a bigger bra on Monday tho and since then they have been much better xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

munch said:


> My boobs arent sore? Weird question but do any of you not have sore boobs? Probably stressing over nothing but did have them this early with both previous pregnancies. Maybe it's because I stopped breast feeding 6 months ago....sooo nackered (tired), better hit the hay. Night x

i dont have sore boobs yet. seems like ages ago i was pregnant with Alfie so cant remember early symptoms and tbh it was an almost perfect one... no sickness, no water infections, little or no heartburn, BP normal and the same nearly every appointment. was very very lucky until week 40 wen there was a change in my BP and they thought it was Pre Eclampsia but mild so got induced 4 days over. the worse bit was the labour... he was back to back and i have forceps and an episiotamy (wrong spelling sorry).

whats the betting this one is totally different. i kinda want some symptoms though, i want to feel pregnant earlier as i know how amazing it feels but i didnt get anything until alfie was 20 weeks and kicking and baby bump appeared xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha it most prob will be the complete opp hun! they say no 2 pregnancies are ever the same dont they, well this is my first and iv been ok so far just extreme tiredness, cant eat chocolate cause it makes me sick, got a craving for Banana's and im completely off food, oh and my boobs have gone MASSIVE! other than that im fine and im only 6 weeks in! i am so nervous tho of having a MMC or something like that! when are you due hun? xxx


----------



## munch

Lisaloo82 said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> My boobs arent sore? Weird question but do any of you not have sore boobs? Probably stressing over nothing but did have them this early with both previous pregnancies. Maybe it's because I stopped breast feeding 6 months ago....sooo nackered (tired), better hit the hay. Night x
> 
> i dont have sore boobs yet. seems like ages ago i was pregnant with Alfie so cant remember early symptoms and tbh it was an almost perfect one... no sickness, no water infections, little or no heartburn, BP normal and the same nearly every appointment. was very very lucky until week 40 wen there was a change in my BP and they thought it was Pre Eclampsia but mild so got induced 4 days over. the worse bit was the labour... he was back to back and i have forceps and an episiotamy (wrong spelling sorry).
> 
> whats the betting this one is totally different. i kinda want some symptoms though, i want to feel pregnant earlier as i know how amazing it feels but i didnt get anything until alfie was 20 weeks and kicking and baby bump appeared xxClick to expand...

Sounds like an awesome pregnancy, not a great birth story but haven't heard many great ones (but they are out there). They say all pregnancies are different. My first was 10 years ago and was pretty good. I have never suffered from MS, either did my mum or sister so I think it may be a genetic thing. I had a 18 hour labour with my first (induced on my due date because she was considered big and the ob didn't want me to go over....hind sight is a wonderful thing), I got to 10cm pushed for two hours, complications set in and emergency c section followed, she was 10 pound 1! Second baby, elective c section and she was 9 pounds 5.... Big babies in our family. So this one will most likely be another c section...maybe I should schedule it on 12.12.12 lol! 

I think you may find with this preg you will feel things sooner, because you know what it feels like and they say you do with a 2nd. Love the name Alfie too cute!!


----------



## cathgibbs

munch said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> munch said:
> 
> 
> My boobs arent sore? Weird question but do any of you not have sore boobs? Probably stressing over nothing but did have them this early with both previous pregnancies. Maybe it's because I stopped breast feeding 6 months ago....sooo nackered (tired), better hit the hay. Night x
> 
> i dont have sore boobs yet. seems like ages ago i was pregnant with Alfie so cant remember early symptoms and tbh it was an almost perfect one... no sickness, no water infections, little or no heartburn, BP normal and the same nearly every appointment. was very very lucky until week 40 wen there was a change in my BP and they thought it was Pre Eclampsia but mild so got induced 4 days over. the worse bit was the labour... he was back to back and i have forceps and an episiotamy (wrong spelling sorry).
> 
> whats the betting this one is totally different. i kinda want some symptoms though, i want to feel pregnant earlier as i know how amazing it feels but i didnt get anything until alfie was 20 weeks and kicking and baby bump appeared xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like an awesome pregnancy, not a great birth story but haven't heard many great ones (but they are out there). They say all pregnancies are different. My first was 10 years ago and was pretty good. I have never suffered from MS, either did my mum or sister so I think it may be a genetic thing. I had a 18 hour labour with my first (induced on my due date because she was considered big and the ob didn't want me to go over....hind sight is a wonderful thing), I got to 10cm pushed for two hours, complications set in and emergency c section followed, she was 10 pound 1! Second baby, elective c section and she was 9 pounds 5.... Big babies in our family. So this one will most likely be another c section...maybe I should schedule it on 12.12.12 lol!
> 
> I think you may find with this preg you will feel things sooner, because you know what it feels like and they say you do with a 2nd. Love the name Alfie too cute!!Click to expand...

10lb 1!??!?!?! Good Lord!!!!! She was a big un!! im glad you had a C section, that would be rather painful! x


----------



## kitty2385

cathgibbs said:


> Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?!

My due date is 12/12/12 :D Chances of actually having it on that day quite slim im sure but still its quite cool! We had 1 preg test left so hubby said i should do it, well the test line came up before the control line and they are the same darkness :D So happpppppy! :happydance: :cloud9:

Told his mum and dad, and my mum and step dad today, they are soooo excited! We walked past a charity shop and in the window were 3 winnie the pooh prints of pencil drawings. We had already mentioned maybe having a classic winnie the pooh nursery, his mum and dad bought them for us!! :happydance:


----------



## 2016

My bbs hurt so much with DS I could cry but this time they dont hurt at all. I think BFhas toughened them up. :shrug: I'm not worried about it because I have enough MS to keep me occupied. :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

kitty2385 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?!
> 
> My due date is 12/12/12 :D Chances of actually having it on that day quite slim im sure but still its quite cool! We had 1 preg test left so hubby said i should do it, well the test line came up before the control line and they are the same darkness :D So happpppppy! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Told his mum and dad, and my mum and step dad today, they are soooo excited! We walked past a charity shop and in the window were 3 winnie the pooh prints of pencil drawings. We had already mentioned maybe having a classic winnie the pooh nursery, his mum and dad bought them for us!! :happydance:Click to expand...

ohhh thats what we want to do!! want Winnie the Pooh, Thumper, Dumbo, like a nice Disney theme! my test lines are not as dark as the control line, so that would mean my HCG levels are not as strong so does that mean baby isnt growing as quick as it should be? x


----------



## juless

Anyone else still trying to decide on birth options? My first baby was 11lbs, 10oz. I tried pushing for 2 hours but it ended in c-section cause she couldn't fit through my pelvis. I have the option on an elective c-section this time. I'm not sure if I want to try to have a natural birth again or not. I'm thinking if it looks like this baby will be large also I'll go with the c-sec. Unless they will induce me a bit early? Though the c-sec would be less scary after what I went through with #1...


----------



## MissCurly

Hiya, can I join please? According to my lmp my edd is around 1st dec. Although knowing my mums history and my first, baby#2 will probably be about two weeks late!!!


Jules, your little girl is soo pretty! and in terms of c section, could you not just keep an eye on your little bubs size and make a decision based on that?


----------



## LemonTea

juless said:


> Anyone else still trying to decide on birth options? My first baby was 11lbs, 10oz. I tried pushing for 2 hours but it ended in c-section cause she couldn't fit through my pelvis. I have the option on an elective c-section this time. I'm not sure if I want to try to have a natural birth again or not. I'm thinking if it looks like this baby will be large also I'll go with the c-sec. Unless they will induce me a bit early? Though the c-sec would be less scary after what I went through with #1...

Yikes -- a lot of big babies for some of the ladies here! First 10 lbs 1, and now 11lbs, 10 -- I hope ours is healthy but under 8! (Although both DH's sisters had babies over 8 lbs -- closer to 9 actually -- so I'm worried that it might just be a thing in their family that babies are born big!)

I'm planning for an unmedicated birth with a midwife, either at home or at a free-standing birth center (leaning toward the birth center, but we currently don't live in a city that has any outside of hospitals). We'll see how it goes. I'm looking forward to preparing for childbirth -- I'm planning to use the Hypnobabies program.


----------



## juless

Ya, I'm going to see about that. They don't give you an ultrasound later in pregnancy to check size of the baby here, though my belly got super big right at the end. I'll hopefully have the same ob this time and I'll discuss it with him when I go in at 12 weeks.

Aww, thanks! You a gorgeous little one there! In fact, judging by everyone's avatars I'd say there are a lot of beautiful kids expecting little brothers or sisters this Christmas!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow, we're almost at 60 snowflakes! :dance:

How is everyone doing today?

As far as birthing options, I'll like to try to push this baby out  and avoid a c-section if necessary. My SIL just did the au natural birthing with no meds at a birthing center in a birthing tub - more power to her. I respect her but I'm a wimp when it comes to pain.

On another note - I'll be six weeks tomorrow! I remember when I first joined the thread I was only a little over 3 weeks, teehehee!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Wow, we almost at 60 snowflakes! :dance:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> As far as birthing options, I'll like to try to push this baby out  and avoid a c-section if necessary. My SIL just did the au natural birthing with no meds at a birthing center in a birthing tub - more power to her. I respect her but I'm a wimp when it comes to pain.
> 
> On another note - I'll be six weeks tomorrow! I remember when I first joined the thread I was only a little over 3 weeks, teehehee!

lol i will also probably get some pain meds but we will cross that bridge when we get to it! 

I will also be 6 weeks tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi there,
Can I join? I think I'm due around 8th Dec!!


----------



## BabyDancer34

I can't get the sig to work - can somebody send me the link? I can't get the one on pg.1 to work. Thanks.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Munch - my boobs aren't sore either! I think everyone and every pregnancy is different. x


----------



## Lisaloo82

hello ladies.... feeling withdrawels being away for few hours today from bnb.... so wat have i missed? how are we all feeling this evening? 

phew wat a busy afternoon, that i really couldnt be bothered with! but had to post Daddys bday cards or they'd not get there in time. then had to walk buddy,poor thing hadnt been out for days with this horrible wet weather. hes had a bath 4 times this week.... top tip dont ever get a white fluffy dog!


----------



## ImSoTired

Anyone feel like having a lazy day? I have no ambition to do any cleaning today and I'm feeling guilty about it. I have laundry that needs folding and dishes that need cleaning. I'm just hungry and tired and want to lay on the couch. I don't even want to make dinner. Is that bad of me?The guilt is really eating at me but I'm having such a hard time getting moving. I didn't even shower until after noon!:blush:


----------



## stark18

ImSoTired said:


> Anyone feel like having a lazy day? I have no ambition to do any cleaning today and I'm feeling guilty about it. I have laundry that needs folding and dishes that need cleaning. I'm just hungry and tired and want to lay on the couch. I don't even want to make dinner. Is that bad of me?The guilt is really eating at me but I'm having such a hard time getting moving. I didn't even shower until after noon!:blush:


I am completely with you! I have done nothing today and have a feeling nothing is going to motivate me. Hopefully I can talk my husband into grilling something for dinner. :winkwink:


----------



## ImSoTired

stark18 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Anyone feel like having a lazy day? I have no ambition to do any cleaning today and I'm feeling guilty about it. I have laundry that needs folding and dishes that need cleaning. I'm just hungry and tired and want to lay on the couch. I don't even want to make dinner. Is that bad of me?The guilt is really eating at me but I'm having such a hard time getting moving. I didn't even shower until after noon!:blush:
> 
> 
> I am completely with you! I have done nothing today and have a feeling nothing is going to motivate me. Hopefully I can talk my husband into grilling something for dinner. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Happy I'm not the only one. I just can't shake this guilty feeling though. HOping I can get some motivation or something soon.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg so glad you all are the same - I feel worthless! All of my energy is used up at work, and when I get home it is all I can do to fold a single towel. Thankfully DH usually makes dinners anyways, he is a much better cook than I am!

Aside from being exhausted, my worst symptom is my mood and emotions!!! I'm a roller coaster and cry at the slightest odd look from DH. Poor guy is lost. I am having a hard time trying to be decent company! Plus we leave tomorrow for a 9 day trip to Europe (4 days in Dublin to see my granny on her 90th birthday and 4 days in Italy.....and NO drinking!!! Euro-fail!). Here's hoping I gain some sanity or he gains some serious patience... 

Oh and thanks for the reminder to start a preggo journal on real paper - such a precious memory!!


----------



## kitty2385

my back is sooooo sore today :( not a happy bunny at all! You might see my hubby around (mrmuzz), he just joined bnb to see what all the fuss is about and also so he can be excited with other real people haha! infact hes typing now lmao!

I might have to have an early night!


----------



## mrmuzz

hi everyone

im very new to all this but i am married to kitty2385. we had a BFP and we are due on the 12-12-12 and OMG im sooooo excited and i just wanted to be able to talk to others that are trying and having babies.

This is the best news i have ever had and all i can say is thank you kitty2385 you are my world x


----------



## Lisaloo82

mrmuzz said:


> hi everyone
> 
> im very new to all this but i am married to kitty2385. we had a BFP and we are due on the 12-12-12 and OMG im sooooo excited and i just wanted to be able to talk to others that are trying and having babies.
> 
> This is the best news i have ever had and all i can say is thank you kitty2385 you are my world x

i love love love the fact ur a daddy and joined BnB, congratualtions to you and Kitty. exciting times ahead for you both xxx


----------



## mrmuzz

thank you so much, kitty will be the best mum ever, i hope that i can do her proud.

i cannot wait to get to know you all, kitty tells me so much about BnB x


----------



## trgirl308

Aww MrMuzz that is so cute!

I don't think I would want my DH on bnb.. we would fight over the computer I think. 

Had to work early today, which at least means that I finish early... so now I am going to nap before DH gets home!

Still no ms...


----------



## ImSoTired

Still no morning sickness here either but I am feeling as though it is right around the corner. I have quite a gag reflex suddenly. Finally got up a bit of motivation and did a couple things around the house. Now I'm dying of thirst, my back is killing me, and I'm tired and miserable....I knew I shouldn't have gotten off the couch today...:growlmad:


----------



## joeliza24

Wow, mrmuzz, now that's what I call support! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, so when I was on the TTC forums, all we ever did was complain. Now on the pregnancy forums, all we do is complain. Why do we do this to ourselves!? LOL


----------



## munch

juless said:


> Anyone else still trying to decide on birth options? My first baby was 11lbs, 10oz. I tried pushing for 2 hours but it ended in c-section cause she couldn't fit through my pelvis. I have the option on an elective c-section this time. I'm not sure if I want to try to have a natural birth again or not. I'm thinking if it looks like this baby will be large also I'll go with the c-sec. Unless they will induce me a bit early? Though the c-sec would be less scary after what I went through with #1...

Hey Juless, we have very similar birth stories. I tossed around the trial of scar (natural birth after c section) probably everyday, I felt a great sense of failure post birth of my first, I felt ripped off that I went through the whole thing 18 hour labour, pushing etc apart from actually getting her through my vag, it was exhausting and then to have a major operation after all that quite tiring. 


I guess my biggest fear with number 2 is that it would happen again, and one thing I didn't want was an emergency c section again. I also wanted to bring number 2 into world without complications. It's a personal decision, there's stacks of literature out there and stories of successful trial of scars. Your darling was certainly quite a size ( easier babies to manage and stronger in my opinion, so I think it's a good thing) I would just see how this one grows (maybe get a sizing scan around 36 weeks) and go from there. I get really cross when people say that a c section is the easy way out...it isn't, it's a major op and there is a reason you stay in hospital longer. In the end as long as baby arrives with out complication the better! I am having another c section with this one, I don't think my ob will advise me otherwise due to history and my age. Good luck Hun and don't worry too much you have a lot if time on your hands and the decision is yours :) x


----------



## LemonTea

LuluSS said:


> Ok, so when I was on the TTC forums, all we ever did was complain. Now on the pregnancy forums, all we do is complain. Why do we do this to ourselves!? LOL

Very true. I for one can finally complain about morning sickness! It just hit me a couple hours ago (it's currently just before 5pm here). I don't know what else to do about it other than to try to get something on my stomach, so I feel like I'm just shoveling in food today. I don't know how much longer that is going to work, so I need to start finding some remedies before it gets worse.

But, even though I'm feeling pretty queasy right now, I have to say I am so relieved to finally have a solid pregnancy symptom besides the cramps. And it looks like it was right on time -- I'm exactly six weeks today.


----------



## munch

ImSoTired said:


> stark18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Anyone feel like having a lazy day? I have no ambition to do any cleaning today and I'm feeling guilty about it. I have laundry that needs folding and dishes that need cleaning. I'm just hungry and tired and want to lay on the couch. I don't even want to make dinner. Is that bad of me?The guilt is really eating at me but I'm having such a hard time getting moving. I didn't even shower until after noon!:blush:
> 
> 
> I am completely with you! I have done nothing today and have a feeling nothing is going to motivate me. Hopefully I can talk my husband into grilling something for dinner. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Happy I'm not the only one. I just can't shake this guilty feeling though. HOping I can get some motivation or something soon.Click to expand...


Oh 1st pregnancies are awesome, when you only have yourself to look after. Lap it up girls, do nothing, dont feel guilty and enjoy! Xx


----------



## LuluSS

LemonTea said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so when I was on the TTC forums, all we ever did was complain. Now on the pregnancy forums, all we do is complain. Why do we do this to ourselves!? LOL
> 
> Very true. I for one can finally complain about morning sickness! It just hit me a couple hours ago (it's currently just before 5pm here). I don't know what else to do about it other than to try to get something on my stomach, so I feel like I'm just shoveling in food today. I don't know how much longer that is going to work, so I need to start finding some remedies before it gets worse.
> 
> But, even though I'm feeling pretty queasy right now, I have to say I am so relieved to finally have a solid pregnancy symptom besides the cramps. And it looks like it was right on time -- I'm exactly six weeks today.Click to expand...

Sorry that MS has kicked in for you. But congrats on finally having your first symptom! I am still so early. So I had cramps last week. And now this week it is just pelvic pain :( These symptoms are scary and I want them to go away!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I had Ms yesterday but none today. I did have the worst tummy pains that were off and on all day yesterday after the Ms went away. I ended up taking gas-x chewable and it helped some. Its starting back up again though...nobody told me about this...


----------



## juless

Thanks munch for the insight!!

I am really hoping to be able to get a sizing scan. Here we get one 16 week scan and that's it, unless there are complications. I will be paying to get a 3D one later on to find out the gender but they don't do the sizing and all. I'll speak with my OB once I get in to see him. :) I have a feeling I might end up with the c-section, mostly because my blood pressure was a bit high during my last birth (had to have a nurse in the room with me to monitor it at all times) and that was pretty scary. Hoping this time I won't have that problem!

To those of you feeling guilty for resting, don't be! This is the time to rest, it's exhausting growing a person! Oh how I remember those days in my first pregnancy! They were lovely relaxing all day! I have those days now only my toddler won't let me sit for too long, lol!


----------



## kitty2385

trgirl308 said:


> Aww MrMuzz that is so cute!
> 
> I don't think I would want my DH on bnb.. we would fight over the computer I think.
> 
> Had to work early today, which at least means that I finish early... so now I am going to nap before DH gets home!
> 
> Still no ms...

Luckily he has a laptop, i have the pc so we can both be on here at the same time if we wanted lmao!




mrmuzz said:


> thank you so much, kitty will be the best mum ever, i hope that i can do her proud.
> 
> i cannot wait to get to know you all, kitty tells me so much about BnB x

so cute! :cloud9:

I was asleep, then I woke up and threw up :( not impressed at all but i suppose its a good thing haha! Feeling very queasy now! :sick:


----------



## munch

Ok just did a digi, first one ever! You girls were right about them being fun! Lol. I got pregnant 2 to 3 which is right on track being that I am about 4 and half weeks. Took a picture and sent in to DH at work just to share. Really wanted to tell Miss 9 about it but didn't, will wait a few more weeks. It's school holidays here still and I have had to be very careful not to slip up. Really looking forward to school going back now.....I am bored is ringing in my ears!!


----------



## mummy_em

Glad to see I'm not the only one who is super thirsty it's strange my mouth is so dry all the time. 
Munch I
Looking forward to mine going back to school to need some peace for 5 mins lol xx


----------



## 2016

Hi ladies (and gent) :wave:

Had such a stressful day yesterday trying to work from home. My boss was on my case about everything and I was actually working flipping hard. I have worked for this company 4 years and worked from home many times and I have NEVER been questioned/monitored like this woman was yesterday. I don't know what her problem was. :growlmad:
Does anyone else find stress/exertion makes MS worse? I have found if I get upset I now start gagging which is pretty awful :( Can't wait until I tell work on Friday so they can leave me the heck alone.

munch...I always wonder why c-section mummies (particularly those who have had to go through labour and then emergency csec) could possibly feel like a failure. :shrug: You had to effectively give birth TWICE imo and then look after a newborn after major surgery! You need a medal! :flower: I have had surgeries before but am totally chicken of a csection. Easy way out? oooooohhhh no!
When it has to be done though, it has to be done and a healthy happy newborn at the end of it is all the matters. And I can totally understand why you would want a calmer experience this time of a scheduled c-section and knowing exactly what to expect. :thumbup:

I had a most awful and worrying pregnancy last time so I think I was repaid with an "easy" birth. Well it sounds easy depending on how I tell the story. I personally prefer the "first time they checked me I was 10cm and he arrived after 40mins of pushing with no pain relief whatsoever" story....rather than the "emergency hospital transfer, botched cannulas/speculums, being in labour for 18 hours, nobody believing I was in labour, 2nd degree tear" story. It was still the best day of my life so far, and the part I am excited to do again. Pity that many people love to tell me how much worse it could be next time round...but we can only hope for the best. :)


----------



## 2016

Just weighed myself and I've put on 7 pounds in the last 2 weeks! How's that even possible? I've been eating a normal amount just in smaller meals. Yesterday was a typical day...I had:

1/2 my normal bowl of cereal cos I felt sick
mid morning I had a cereal bar
lunch I had a cheese and ham sandwich
dinner I felt sick so had a slice of toast with marmite.
I also had a cup of tea and 2 mini cans of ginger ale.

Last time I only put on 5lbs all of 1st tri. I have to be very careful what I gain cos I have severe SPD and extra weight just makes it worse. :(


----------



## mummy_em

Well I feel sick suppose its a good thing though apart from I actually hate being sick have a thing about it can't stand it let's hope im not actually sick lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

cathgibbs said:


> Can i join aswell please? Due 07/12 has anyone realised that if we have our baby on 12/12 the DOB will be 12/12/12!?! im currently feeling like i could kill someone!! no cigarettes for a good coupe of days and no vodka/wine/jaiger for the past 2 weekends PLUS im bloated as a bull......not a good combo!
> 
> im soooo nervouse, i keep thinking my tests arent getting darker, i done my 4th CB digi on 06/04 and it was 2-3 so waiting for the 6 i have ordered off the net to arrive!
> 
> anyone had any weird cravings yet!? mines Banana's?! So weird! x




MissCurly said:


> Hiya, can I join please? According to my lmp my edd is around 1st dec. Although knowing my mums history and my first, baby#2 will probably be about two weeks late!!!
> 
> 
> Jules, your little girl is soo pretty! and in terms of c section, could you not just keep an eye on your little bubs size and make a decision based on that?




BabyDancer34 said:


> Hi there,
> Can I join? I think I'm due around 8th Dec!!

Welcome new Snowflakes and congratulations to you all :yipee:

MissCurly :hi: I remember you from the Tri's, BC and see you around GS! So many familiaar faces, love it!

I'll add you all to the EDD list now :thumbup: x



juless said:


> Anyone else still trying to decide on birth options? My first baby was 11lbs, 10oz. I tried pushing for 2 hours but it ended in c-section cause she couldn't fit through my pelvis. I have the option on an elective c-section this time. I'm not sure if I want to try to have a natural birth again or not. I'm thinking if it looks like this baby will be large also I'll go with the c-sec. Unless they will induce me a bit early? Though the c-sec would be less scary after what I went through with #1...

11lbs 10 :shock: WOW. I don't think I've ever met anybody who's had a baby of that size before! Well done to you!

I'd be in 2 minds just the same hun. If your DD couldn't fit through your pelvis what are the chances this bubs would - especially if it's bigger. Hopefully they can monitor baby's growth, but I have little faith in the growth scans they give anyway as they were completely out for my DD (they said on all of my 4 growth scans she'd be a 9-10lbs+ full termer but popped out at only 5.5lbs :wacko:). It's a choice only you can make, but if it's another big baby and it'll be safer to just deliver without any unneeded complications I would probably be more edging towards an elective :shrug: it's a tough one!

I'll be birthing this bubs vaginally like I did with DD, if all goes well that is. I'd like a water birth too :flower:



ImSoTired said:


> Anyone feel like having a lazy day? I have no ambition to do any cleaning today and I'm feeling guilty about it. I have laundry that needs folding and dishes that need cleaning. I'm just hungry and tired and want to lay on the couch. I don't even want to make dinner. Is that bad of me?The guilt is really eating at me but I'm having such a hard time getting moving. I didn't even shower until after noon!:blush:

Feel like having one!? That seems to be all I've been doing :rofl: It is getting pretty bad though - yesterday I didn't get dressed until I had work at 6pm :blush: and my dirty washing is starting to pile up! Not good. I'm supposed to be meeting a friend today but may have to cancel just so I can start to get back on top of things in the house, and then reward myself with a nice long nap!

This is our time to rest though, so take full advantage :) x



mrmuzz said:


> hi everyone
> 
> im very new to all this but i am married to kitty2385. we had a BFP and we are due on the 12-12-12 and OMG im sooooo excited and i just wanted to be able to talk to others that are trying and having babies.
> 
> This is the best news i have ever had and all i can say is thank you kitty2385 you are my world x

Awwww :) welcome MrMuzz and congrats to you and the Mrs on your BFP!



munch said:


> Ok just did a digi, first one ever! You girls were right about them being fun! Lol. I got pregnant 2 to 3 which is right on track being that I am about 4 and half weeks. Took a picture and sent in to DH at work just to share. Really wanted to tell Miss 9 about it but didn't, will wait a few more weeks. It's school holidays here still and I have had to be very careful not to slip up. Really looking forward to school going back now.....I am bored is ringing in my ears!!

Uh oh, we haven't made another CB digi addict have we!? It's great seeing those words and numbers pop up isn't it :) I'm still bloody waiting for my tests to arrive that I ordered 2 weeks ago :growlmad: haven't seen my 3+ yet! I've emailed the seller and he is resending some out to me today so hopefully get them tomorrow or Saturday x



2016 said:


> Just weighed myself and I've put on 7 pounds in the last 2 weeks! How's that even possible? I've been eating a normal amount just in smaller meals. Yesterday was a typical day...I had:
> 
> 1/2 my normal bowl of cereal cos I felt sick
> mid morning I had a cereal bar
> lunch I had a cheese and ham sandwich
> dinner I felt sick so had a slice of toast with marmite.
> I also had a cup of tea and 2 mini cans of ginger ale.
> 
> Last time I only put on 5lbs all of 1st tri. I have to be very careful what I gain cos I have severe SPD and extra weight just makes it worse. :(

I have gained too, around 4-5lbs. It is mainly just water weight at this stage though so try not to worry :flower: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh forgot to mention I finally got given my booking in appointment date :wohoo: It's Fri 27th! Seems ages away yet but gives me something to look forward to. I'm going to set my appointments and scans as little ''mini goals'', hopefully they'll make the next 8 months seem like they aren't dragging as much! x


----------



## ducky1502

Lolly that is what I'm doing :) I have set a countdown on my iPhone to my first scan on the 23rd and then my booking in appt is on the 24th. Then I will countdown to 12week scan :) I like small goals lol. Makes the big thing not feel so far away :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exactly ducky! Glad I'm not the only person who likes mini goals :rofl:

Bloating is still so bad for me, I am looking forward to it clearing off tbh, I feel so round and uncomfortable. I don't remember being this bloated first time round :wacko: I can't wait for it to be all baby in there and not just gas and water :rofl:


----------



## juless

I know what you mean about the bloat!!


----------



## munch

Me too, by the time I get into bed I feel enormous. It's really quite annoying. Can't wait till it's a real baby bump....Told one of my best friends today who is 32 weeks, she cried (probably due to preg emotions). Our previous babies were born a day apart, so we have shared a lot. I loved her reaction :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

awww that's lovely munch :)


----------



## mummof1

Found out yesterday that I am pregnant with our second :) How do I join this group? Or get that cute December snowflakes to show up in my posts? I am new to this site and can't seem to figure anything out LOL


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummof1 said:


> Found out yesterday that I am pregnant with our second :) How do I join this group? Or get that cute December snowflakes to show up in my posts? I am new to this site and can't seem to figure anything out LOL

Hi mummof1 :hi: welcome and congrats on your BFP! To join just say your EDD and I'll add you to the list on the first page of this thread.

The group signature is also on the first page too :thumbup: you just need to copy it, go in to your 'User Control Panel' (or User CP) and down the left hand side it gives you the option to edit your signature. Paste the link in there :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

When do people typically get their first scan? DH and I are meeting with a midwife on Tuesday, should I ask about booking a scan?


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm finally 6 weeks! So excited. Can't wait to see baby on Wed! I did have a bad dream though last night and I woke up so relieved that it was just a dream!:cry: 

Feeling gaggy still but no ms yet.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Feronia said:


> When do people typically get their first scan? DH and I are meeting with a midwife on Tuesday, should I ask about booking a scan?

We don't have our first scan until 12 weeks here in the UK, providing the pregnancy is going smoothly and no history of problems etc. Unsure about Canada hun, but there's no harm in asking ;)



ImSoTired said:


> I'm finally 6 weeks! So excited. Can't wait to see baby on Wed! I did have a bad dream though last night and I woke up so relieved that it was just a dream!:cry:
> 
> Feeling gaggy still but no ms yet.

Happy 6 weeks! Sorry about the bad dream :hugs: but it was just that, a dream! Hopefully the MS will stay away for you :)


----------



## juless

Suddenly feeling crampy and have super nausea.. The cramps aren't really painful and no spotting, but they still freak me out!


----------



## mummof1

ttc_lolly said:


> mummof1 said:
> 
> 
> Found out yesterday that I am pregnant with our second :) How do I join this group? Or get that cute December snowflakes to show up in my posts? I am new to this site and can't seem to figure anything out LOL
> 
> Hi mummof1 :hi: welcome and congrats on your BFP! To join just say your EDD and I'll add you to the list on the first page of this thread.
> 
> The group signature is also on the first page too :thumbup: you just need to copy it, go in to your 'User Control Panel' (or User CP) and down the left hand side it gives you the option to edit your signature. Paste the link in there :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!! My EDD is December 24th :)


----------



## juless

Oh my, I just received some horrible news from my friend... She lost her baby yesterday. He was born at 31.5 weeks and they are unsure why he died. This is the most horrible thing. This woman and her family are the sweetest most caring people I have ever known. She had struggled with getting pregnant for some time and had several miscarriages before this pregnancy. I just... there are no words.


----------



## Kgrant1717

I'm due Dec 5th with my first!! :)


----------



## shytwin25

hi ladies! im due december 19th! can u add me pretty please :D


----------



## 2016

juless...that's heartbreaking about your friend. :hugs: Just reminds us all to treasure our loved ones and each day we get to carry our precious cargo. :flower:


----------



## LuluSS

2016 said:


> Just weighed myself and I've put on 7 pounds in the last 2 weeks! How's that even possible? I've been eating a normal amount just in smaller meals. Yesterday was a typical day...I had:
> 
> 1/2 my normal bowl of cereal cos I felt sick
> mid morning I had a cereal bar
> lunch I had a cheese and ham sandwich
> dinner I felt sick so had a slice of toast with marmite.
> I also had a cup of tea and 2 mini cans of ginger ale.
> 
> Last time I only put on 5lbs all of 1st tri. I have to be very careful what I gain cos I have severe SPD and extra weight just makes it worse. :(

At my doctor's appointment I weighed 6 pounds more! WTF! I was wearing heavy boots though and a jacket....hopefully that was most of the weight lol. I am hoping at my next appointment that the weight hasn't gone up any.


----------



## LuluSS

jules - So sorry to hear about your friend :( that is heartbreaking.


----------



## juless

This is the second stillbirth I've had happen to friend/family. Last year my cousin-in-law had a full-term stillborn girl. I don't think they ever knew why. It is such a terrible thing. I just hope my friend doesn't give up hope of being a mommy, she would be an amazing mother and deserves a rainbow baby!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and her lo Juless. :hugs: that is so frightening

ImSoTired - I'm six weeks today too! Wohoo!

I've had this gas thing for the past few days now. Today I got acid reflux so bad it choked me and I threw up everything I had eaten for breakfast. And my throat burns. Did I mentioned this happened at work where we have an open floor plan and the bathroom is close to where we work so EVERYONE heard and asked me what's wrong. This is the second case of stomach issues this week so I think folks are starting to get suspicious.

On top of that DH threw such a fit last night about keeping it a secret until 2nd trimester. He says that it means that I am thinking negative that something will happen to the baby. I don't understand, I thought this was what we agreed to. I told him to at least wait until the 8week scan in two weeks and he said he's tired of keeping it a secret...idk what to do.


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummof1 said:


> Thanks!! My EDD is December 24th :)

Will add you now hun :)

Wooohoooo a Christmas Eve baby!! :xmas23:



juless said:


> Oh my, I just received some horrible news from my friend... She lost her baby yesterday. He was born at 31.5 weeks and they are unsure why he died. This is the most horrible thing. This woman and her family are the sweetest most caring people I have ever known. She had struggled with getting pregnant for some time and had several miscarriages before this pregnancy. I just... there are no words.

Oh this is so very sad :( I'm so sorry for you friend juless, my thoughts and condolences are with her and her family at this time :hugs:



Kgrant1717 said:


> I'm due Dec 5th with my first!! :)




shytwin25 said:


> hi ladies! im due december 19th! can u add me pretty please :D

Welcome and congrats ladies :yipee: I'll add you both to the list now!

Yay shytwin25, your EDD is my birthday! And an excellent one it is too ;) x


----------



## gs20

Hey ladies! Wanted to share our first scan at 6w4d. Heard the heartbeat loud and clear, and saw the flickering on the screen!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7071531319_92497862e6.jpg
Image by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr


----------



## babyhope

Hello all:flower:

Wondering if I could be added. My EDD is Dec. 3.

This will be my 3rd. I'm a little nervous as I have a 2 year old (in 2 weeks). We planned them close together but now that I'm pregnant I'm kind of freaking out wondering how I'm going to handle 2 little ones.

Also I'm feeling extremely sick. All day. I haven't thrown up but I have headaches, nausea and overall just feeling like crap.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and her lo Juless. :hugs: that is so frightening
> 
> ImSoTired - I'm six weeks today too! Wohoo!
> 
> I've had this gas thing for the past few days now. Today I got acid reflux so bad it choked me and I threw up everything I had eaten for breakfast. And my throat burns. Did I mentioned this happened at work where we have an open floor plan and the bathroom is close to where we work so EVERYONE heard and asked me what's wrong. This is the second case of stomach issues this week so I think folks are starting to get suspicious.
> 
> On top of that DH threw such a fit last night about keeping it a secret until 2nd trimester. He says that it means that I am thinking negative that something will happen to the baby. I don't understand, I thought this was what we agreed to. I told him to at least wait until the 8week scan in two weeks and he said he's tired of keeping it a secret...idk what to do.

Blu - I'm sorry for your stress! Men rarely hear of miscarriages and don't know how common it is! My DH is a bit the same - we compromised by telling immediate family only. I'd want their support if anything did happen. I think waiting to hear the heartbeat is reasonable -- at that point the chance of m/c drops to 5%.

:hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

GenYsuperlady said:


> Blu - I'm sorry for your stress! Men rarely hear of miscarriages and don't know how common it is! My DH is a bit the same - we compromised by telling immediate family only. I'd want their support if anything did happen. I think waiting to hear the heartbeat is reasonable -- at that point the chance of m/c drops to 5%.
> :hugs:

Thanks Gen. He gets it but I don't think he gets it. I know he had to cope with telling people I'd lost the twins last year but not nearly as much as I did. I think it's just harder when your the one that people most associate with it. I hope he comes around b/c I certainly don't want to tell my job until 2nd Tri and some of my co-workers are fb friends so putting it there or someone saying something there would be problematic.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

gs20 said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share our first scan at 6w4d. Heard the heartbeat loud and clear, and saw the flickering on the screen!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7071531319_92497862e6.jpg
> Image by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr


Yaye, our 2nd snowflake scan!! Congrats on a great visit GS, I know that puts your mind at ease. :cloud9: Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

gs20 said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share our first scan at 6w4d. Heard the heartbeat loud and clear, and saw the flickering on the screen!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7071531319_92497862e6.jpg
> Image by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr

Awww beautiful!! x



babyhope said:


> Hello all:flower:
> 
> Wondering if I could be added. My EDD is Dec. 3.
> 
> This will be my 3rd. I'm a little nervous as I have a 2 year old (in 2 weeks). We planned them close together but now that I'm pregnant I'm kind of freaking out wondering how I'm going to handle 2 little ones.
> 
> Also I'm feeling extremely sick. All day. I haven't thrown up but I have headaches, nausea and overall just feeling like crap.

Welcome and congrats :yipee: I'll add you to the list now.

There's a few of us here in the same boat with having LO's close together so you're not alone! My DD will be around 25/26 months old when this baby arrives. I'm hoping they'll keep me on my toes and help shift baby weight :lol:



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Thanks Gen. He gets it but I don't think he gets it. I know he had to cope with telling people I'd lost the twins last year but not nearly as much as I did. I think it's just harder when your the one that people most associate with it. I hope he comes around b/c I certainly don't want to tell my job until 2nd Tri and some of my co-workers are fb friends so putting it there or someone saying something there would be problematic.

Totally understandable :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

oh dear emotions have kicked in massively tonight, cant stop crying tonight! probably doesnt help that Alfie is staying the night with my sister as she took him to the waterfalls thisafternoon so just kept him and the fact im watching long lost family on tv and its got a mother finding her daughter!!! Aaaawwww

the scan is lovely! thank you for sharing! feel like i know you all after even a few days on here!


----------



## munch

juless said:


> Oh my, I just received some horrible news from my friend... She lost her baby yesterday. He was born at 31.5 weeks and they are unsure why he died. This is the most horrible thing. This woman and her family are the sweetest most caring people I have ever known. She had struggled with getting pregnant for some time and had several miscarriages before this pregnancy. I just... there are no words.

:( poor lady, poor family. Why do these sort of things happen!? Sorry to hear this horrible news Juless.


----------



## mummy_em

I have had all of mine close together this will actually be my biggest age gap about 2 years and 9 months xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lisaloo82 said:


> oh dear emotions have kicked in massively tonight, cant stop crying tonight! probably doesnt help that Alfie is staying the night with my sister as she took him to the waterfalls thisafternoon so just kept him and the fact im watching long lost family on tv and its got a mother finding her daughter!!! Aaaawwww
> 
> the scan is lovely! thank you for sharing! feel like i know you all after even a few days on here!

Oh it's so nice to know someone is in the same boat. I'm completely unstable at the moment! Cry it out, love!!


----------



## Oznic22

Hi guys, can I join? New to the forum and if all goes well my due date is 14th Dec :)


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Jules, that is so sad about your friend. 

Gs20, great scan pic! It makes me so happy to start seeing these. 

Welcome to all the new ladies, congrats on your bfps!!


----------



## LemonTea

Oh wow. Those stories about stillbirths are incredibly sad. I can't imagine the trauma of losing a pregnancy at any stage, but to be so close to giving birth and holding a healthy baby in your arms only to have a loss is just heartbreaking. My heart goes out to them...


----------



## LemonTea

Hey ladies, I thought I'd join in and share my early ultrasound photo from last Wednesday! I was five weeks along exactly at that point so all that could be seen was a sac and yolk (the small circular shaped shadow). I had my second scan scheduled for next Wednesday (7 wks) but needed to reschedule for the following Monday (7wks+5) -- I'm praying to see a strong heartbeat at that scan! DH was able to join me for the 5 week scan, but won't be able to make the second one. I'm hoping that nothing goes wrong, but I know I'll be especially devastated if I'm alone for any bad news. Ugh. So much uncertainty! The morning sickness yesterday and today is making me feel a little better about things, but I know there are no guarantees. Just trying to stay as positive as possible!

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg217/hallja/ultrasound.jpg

https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Oznic22

Aww very exciting, congratulations! Hope all goes well with next scan. Thinking of you!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aw it's beautiful, lemon!!!


----------



## munch

Lovely scan LemonTea....how exciting


----------



## munch

Well interesting morning in my house...Miss 9 who was racking through my draw to find a pen, found my Digi test from yesterday!!! My fault, should have hid it more carefully. She came to me and said "mum are you pregnant"..... What could I say but "yes darling", she beamed and her eyes welled with tears of happiness!! I am now so glad she knows, extra help with everything this morning ;). We have had big talks about not telling people quite yet. I was surprised she could read the word pregnant, her reading has improved but I didn't think she would know that word! Happy times x


----------



## juless

Yay for all the beautiful scans!! :D So lovely to see!!

munch, what a sweet little girl you have!


----------



## SaucySac38

I am getting my scan in 2 more weeks and I am so praying to see that heartbeat.


----------



## babyhope

munch said:


> Well interesting morning in my house...Miss 9 who was racking through my draw to find a pen, found my Digi test from yesterday!!! My fault, should have hid it more carefully. She came to me and said "mum are you pregnant"..... What could I say but "yes darling", she beamed and her eyes welled with tears of happiness!! I am now so glad she knows, extra help with everything this morning ;). We have had big talks about not telling people quite yet. I was surprised she could read the word pregnant, her reading has improved but I didn't think she would know that word! Happy times x

Aww that is so sweet! My first born wanted a baby brother or sister so bad, when he finally got one at 6.5 years old he was so happy his face was glowing with love. The day he met his little brother is one of the happiest days of my life:cloud9:. I can't wait to tell him I'm pregnant again LOL I asked if he wanted another brother or sister and he said yes but that he will probably be 14 before its born because it took 6 years the last time:haha:


----------



## 2016

gs20...lovely clear scan pic! Looks like a diamond ring. :cloud9:

babyhope...welcome. I am another mummy who is going to have 2 close(ish) in age. DS will be 22-24 months when LO arrives. We had been TTC for 13 monhs so could have had an 11 month gap had we fallen first cycle. :wacko:

Lemontea....it is going to be so interesting to see all the changes in just a couple of weeks from that scan pic. How exciting!

munch....awww that made we well up about DD9. How precious is she? Hopefully she will be able to keep it a secret and the extra help is a great added benefit.

AFM....I am going to tell work today - if I can get to the scheduled meeting time with my boss without throwing up on my desk. :sick: Fortunately I don't feel as sick as I did with DS, but I seem to have worse acid indigestion. Feel different this time but, in case any of you think where this statement is leading, I do not believe symptoms/craving indicate gender. And I don't mind what we have anyway. I think my body is just responding different to it's second dose of the hormones.


----------



## 2016

"i don't feel as sick" she says....throwing up breakfast for the THIRD time. :cry:


----------



## munch

babyhope said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> Well interesting morning in my house...Miss 9 who was racking through my draw to find a pen, found my Digi test from yesterday!!! My fault, should have hid it more carefully. She came to me and said "mum are you pregnant"..... What could I say but "yes darling", she beamed and her eyes welled with tears of happiness!! I am now so glad she knows, extra help with everything this morning ;). We have had big talks about not telling people quite yet. I was surprised she could read the word pregnant, her reading has improved but I didn't think she would know that word! Happy times x
> 
> Aww that is so sweet! My first born wanted a baby brother or sister so bad, when he finally got one at 6.5 years old he was so happy his face was glowing with love. The day he met his little brother is one of the happiest days of my life:cloud9:. I can't wait to tell him I'm pregnant again LOL I asked if he wanted another brother or sister and he said yes but that he will probably be 14 before its born because it took 6 years the last time:haha:Click to expand...

Cute! It's so special for them, I have been answering questions all day and she is helping me with everything (hope that lasts). I was gardening and up a foot ladder cutting a branch and she said "mummy you really shouldn't be doing that with a baby in your tummy" bless!! Looking forward to hearing how you break the news to your LO's babyhope!


----------



## munch

2016 said:


> "i don't feel as sick" she says....throwing up breakfast for the THIRD time. :cry:

:( poor thing! Not pleasant I am sure. Hoping it passes quickly!


----------



## ttc_lolly

GenYsuperlady said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> oh dear emotions have kicked in massively tonight, cant stop crying tonight! probably doesnt help that Alfie is staying the night with my sister as she took him to the waterfalls thisafternoon so just kept him and the fact im watching long lost family on tv and its got a mother finding her daughter!!! Aaaawwww
> 
> the scan is lovely! thank you for sharing! feel like i know you all after even a few days on here!
> 
> Oh it's so nice to know someone is in the same boat. I'm completely unstable at the moment! Cry it out, love!!Click to expand...

Same here! I will cry at the drop of a hat :rofl: OH has been finding it rather funny!



Oznic22 said:


> Hi guys, can I join? New to the forum and if all goes well my due date is 14th Dec :)

Welcome and congratulations :yipee: adding you to the EDD list now :)



LemonTea said:


> Hey ladies, I thought I'd join in and share my early ultrasound photo from last Wednesday! I was five weeks along exactly at that point so all that could be seen was a sac and yolk (the small circular shaped shadow). I had my second scan scheduled for next Wednesday (7 wks) but needed to reschedule for the following Monday (7wks+5) -- I'm praying to see a strong heartbeat at that scan! DH was able to join me for the 5 week scan, but won't be able to make the second one. I'm hoping that nothing goes wrong, but I know I'll be especially devastated if I'm alone for any bad news. Ugh. So much uncertainty! The morning sickness yesterday and today is making me feel a little better about things, but I know there are no guarantees. Just trying to stay as positive as possible!
> 
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg217/hallja/ultrasound.jpg
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,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

Absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see your next scan photo :flower:



munch said:


> Well interesting morning in my house...Miss 9 who was racking through my draw to find a pen, found my Digi test from yesterday!!! My fault, should have hid it more carefully. She came to me and said "mum are you pregnant"..... What could I say but "yes darling", she beamed and her eyes welled with tears of happiness!! I am now so glad she knows, extra help with everything this morning ;). We have had big talks about not telling people quite yet. I was surprised she could read the word pregnant, her reading has improved but I didn't think she would know that word! Happy times x

Awww this has me welling up! So cute :cloud9:



2016 said:


> gs20...lovely clear scan pic! Looks like a diamond ring. :cloud9:
> 
> babyhope...welcome. I am another mummy who is going to have 2 close(ish) in age. DS will be 22-24 months when LO arrives. We had been TTC for 13 monhs so could have had an 11 month gap had we fallen first cycle. :wacko:
> 
> Lemontea....it is going to be so interesting to see all the changes in just a couple of weeks from that scan pic. How exciting!
> 
> munch....awww that made we well up about DD9. How precious is she? Hopefully she will be able to keep it a secret and the extra help is a great added benefit.
> 
> AFM....I am going to tell work today - if I can get to the scheduled meeting time with my boss without throwing up on my desk. :sick: Fortunately I don't feel as sick as I did with DS, but I seem to have worse acid indigestion. Feel different this time but, in case any of you think where this statement is leading, I do not believe symptoms/craving indicate gender. And I don't mind what we have anyway. I think my body is just responding different to it's second dose of the hormones.

GL with telling work :flower: Try not to throw up on your boss (unless he deserves it)!



2016 said:


> "i don't feel as sick" she says....throwing up breakfast for the THIRD time. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## juless

Yesterday I felt so sick all day! Definitely lots more nausea the second time around!


----------



## kitty2385

im currently eating the entire contents of my house, not sure if its the bean or because im not smoking lol but if it stays still long enough its getting eaten today haha! hope people with MS feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Has anyone gotten HCG tests? I just got my results back, and my levels more than TRIPLED in 48 hours! (3.6 times!) I'm optimistic, because before my first miscarriage my levels were low and barely raising.


----------



## 2016

Wheni had my hcgs done they tripled too. Same as when preggers with DS. Definitely a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

I kind of wish I would just throw up as I have been nauseous on and off since wednesday. I hope it is morning sickness and not something else. It's so hard not worrying about baby! Can't wait until the 18th when I get to see little sweetpea/blueberry. So nervous.


----------



## mummy_em

I have spent the whole morning in a&e due to one sided pains this
Morning so suspected eptopic pregnancy had a scan and all looks well I am 5 weeks and one day and the scan looked just like lemmon tea's was so relived when they said all looked fine I have to go back In 10 days for another scan to check every thing xx


----------



## Feronia

Oh good, I'm glad you got good news!


----------



## LillyLee

Hi ladies!

Can I join this thread? I got my BFP on Monday and my EDD is 12/14.

I started having some very intense pressure in my lower left pelvic area so doctor told me to come in immediately. They did intra U/S and at 4+6 we were able to see a sac and what they are saying is a corpus luteum cyst causing the pain. I went in thinking I was having an ectopic, and I'm waiting on blood results from yesterday then go in next week for a blood draw again. This is DH and my first baby so I feel like every little twinge we freak out about. After the U/S the doc gave us a huge bag full of pre-natal vitamins, baby magazines, and samples of leak shields. DH said he doesn't think they would have done that if they thought something was wrong. They scheduled me for another U/S in two weeks so hopefully will be able to see more. 

When the doc did the calculation and the EDD was 12/14 she scratched it out and said, "We will choose 12/12/12 I like the sound of that day better" LOL.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome and congrats LillyLee :flower: that would be an awesome due date, lets hope your LO wants to make an appearance a couple of days early!


----------



## juless

Welcome Lilly!! Hope all is well! :)

So glad you had good results mummy_em!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have been in so much pain today sharp pains on my left and lots of pressure tried to get a doctors appointment but there is none till Wednesday!! been sick numerous times and so has my lo think i may have a nasty bug as well....


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning ladies. 

Sorry for every experiencing MS, aches or twinges. I've been having the worst heartburn, indigestion and acid reflux. MS only happened one day and then much went away. 

Yaye for all the great news and the new snowflakes as well. Welcome :flower:

I'm two weeks out from my first scan at 8 weeks - can't wait to see my little bean and his/her heartbeat


----------



## LuluSS

Well, my energy has been drained and now my immune system as well. I got sick last night! I feel like crap. It's ok though! I am just happy to be here :)

Like others, I also had some heavy pressure/pain in my lower area. It almost felt like the pressure was in my butt. I had a few episodes of it two nights ago and haven't had it since. So I am sure it is just the uterus expanding.


----------



## ImSoTired

LuluSS said:


> Well, my energy has been drained and now my immune system as well. I got sick last night! I feel like crap. It's ok though! I am just happy to be here :)
> 
> Like others, I also had some heavy pressure/pain in my lower area. It almost felt like the pressure was in my butt. I had a few episodes of it two nights ago and haven't had it since. So I am sure it is just the uterus expanding.

I have the same pressure.It's like when I get a cramp I sometimes feel it in my butt and in my inner lady parts. lol. Also in the lower abdomen.Feels a lot like AF type pains. They have gotten so much less though in the past week or so. I also feel like I have pulled muscles in my abdomen. When I lean against the counter when doing dishes I feel a hardness in my lower abdomen but it doesn't feel too hard when I press on it. I guess it's all just my uterus expanding.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hey ladies...well typical Friday 13th for me!
My plan was to work the next couple of months to entitle to maternity allowance before we move in June...(I'm tempory staffing at the hospital) but becuase one of my training is out of date I can't work now till the end of may which is useless as I move in June!! feeling totally stressed out :'(


----------



## Lisaloo82

Afternoon ladies, how r we all feeling? I'm still really suffering with insomnia and headaches too, I thought this afternoons headache was cos I hadn't eaten much but even after a big meal it's still lingering. 

Also when should I start seeing a darker line on my hpt? The cb digi I did last sat said 1-2 and I've done a few cheapos since and the line is still super faint. Baly visable. AF due tomos so I'm Hoping once that date passes my hgc levels will start to go up and should start getting a darker line. Is that right? X


----------



## smythdm

Hi - I got my BFP last Thursday - super faint. The line slowly slowly darkened and today was as dark as the control line (one week later). Hope that helps!


----------



## ducky1502

Kill me now :( my morning sickness is horrendous. 24/7 throwing up whilst looking after a toddler. Roll on 20weeks!


----------



## LillyLee

I got my HCG levels back today. 2542 at 5 weeks. Does that sound normal? I guess the range online is anywhere from 18-7340 so I feel like 2500 might be at the low end. Thoughts ladies?


----------



## Future Mama

I think your number sounds good. Mine at 18dpo was 918 so if it keeps doubling like it has been it'll be right around 2700 at 5 weeks. The most important thing is that they're doubling every 48 hours.


----------



## 2016

ducky....I am right there with you hun. Feel your pain. :hugs: I just keep telling myself "this is the last time I have to be so sick". Going to find a permanent contraceptive solution after this one! :haha:

LillyLee....don't worry that is a great number. There is no "low end/high end". As long as you are vaguely in the range it's all good. Even numbers at the lowest end don't mean something is going to go wrong in the same way very high numbers don't guarentee it will all be ok. It's all sounding tickety boo to me. :thumbup:


----------



## XJessicaX

Hello! Just found out I am PRRREEEEEEGNAAAANT! Also due on the 25th!!!!!


----------



## Oznic22

Feronia said:


> Has anyone gotten HCG tests? I just got my results back, and my levels more than TRIPLED in 48 hours! (3.6 times!) I'm optimistic, because before my first miscarriage my levels were low and barely raising.

That's great news! Stress levels have dropped no doubt!


----------



## munch

Welcome new mummies to be :) 

Glad everything ok Mummy Em and Lilly Lee! Good news! 

I feel for all you with MS. Apparently 3/4 of pregnant ladies get it. I am in the lucky other quarter never experiencing it in my last 2 pregnancies and it seems this one as well. Don't be cross at me ;) I actually use to wish for it as I thought it was a worry if I didn't have it. I think it could be genetic as my mum and sister don't get it either. I am sure you all know the things to do to help, I hope it passes really soon! 

Beautiful day here! Autum, coldish nights and stunning sunny days around 26 degrees! 

I have been cleaning, gardening, washing like a crazy women! Just wanting everything neat and tidy.....could I be nesting already?!? Strange. 

Enjoy your weekends x


----------



## Oznic22

mummy_em said:


> I have spent the whole morning in a&e due to one sided pains this
> Morning so suspected eptopic pregnancy had a scan and all looks well I am 5 weeks and one day and the scan looked just like lemmon tea's was so relived when they said all looked fine I have to go back In 10 days for another scan to check every thing xx

Phew, that's good to hear. I remember with my first I was 8wks before I found out. Kind of wish it was the case this time as it is hard not to stress and read into everything.


----------



## Oznic22

mummyof2girlz said:


> i have been in so much pain today sharp pains on my left and lots of pressure tried to get a doctors appointment but there is none till Wednesday!! been sick numerous times and so has my lo think i may have a nasty bug as well....

Been having similar symptoms for a couple of days and couldn't get an appointment until Wed either. Stay strong and try and be positive !


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Ladies - Im due Dec 21st according to online calculators. Found out days ago and it is dragging so slow! Also getting pelvic aches/cramps but no bleeding. Trying not to worry but really looking forward to getting to 12/40 and some (hopefully) reassurance. Im planning on making a doctors appt next week (5/40 ish) as Id like an USS around 6/40 before I see my family so I can spread the good news.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)

Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!

My edd is Christmas eve!!

Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.

My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.

How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## lovie

good morning snowflake mummies to be :) 

congrats to the new BFP's!! a christmas day due date how magical :cloud9:

munch your story about miss9 finding your test was so lovely :) made me blub:cry: hormones!

i have been finding i wake up needing a wee at about 7 am and then cant get back to sleep, im sure im going to be exhausted later, I am no good at napping in the day, i wonder if this is my bodies way of training me to nap in the day, so i can sleep when baby sleeps.. 

my test the day my period was due was about half as dark as the controle line.. thats the 1st i did, so im not sure about how they are supposed to look before then.

still no sickness for me, i called my mum and she said she didnt start feeling sick till after 6 weeks with me and my brother and sister, and she only actually threw up 1 time with me and my sister and never with my brother... this has stoped me paniking a little! in a way it was so hard to conceive that i feel like i owed an easy pregnancy!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I am not having much nausea either, just little waves of queasiness here and there. Still fatigued as ever, boobs the size of Texas and quite emotional. Also still a twinge here and there but I cherish them :cloud9:

I'm on hyper alert as I am visiting family in Dublin at the moment so had 2 long flights from Portland, Oregon to get here. I worry so much about mc but ended up telling all the family because my lovely cousin who is my age is just 10 weeks alongand she was telling as well!!! The both of us are swigging water and diet coke as everyone else swigs away at their wine or Guinness!! The most precious moment was telling my 90 year old granny - this will be her 8th great grandchild!

Anyway, I'm off to get a big fry up for breakfast - this will be DHs first ever true Irish breakfast - he's even willing to try the black pudding! :wink:


----------



## 2016

mmmmmm Irish breakfast droooolll :munch:

Congrats to the new bfps. With DS my EDD was 31st December but they moved me forwards to 24th at my 12 week scan. I knew it was wrong based on my ov date but was happy to be moved ahead. He arrived 25th November! :haha:


----------



## ddas

wow this thread moves so fast struggling to keep up as haven't been on here for a while!
Welcome and congrats to all the new BFP! 

my nausea is coming and going too and not really as bad as with ds but can't really remember when it started with him- maybe it was a bit later on. They do say that it normally doesn't start properly till after 6 weeks so it may just be too early. Even so I do worry that this means that this won't be a successful pregnancy :( can't wait till my early scan at 7 weeks to see if something there, hear a heart beat and stop worrying lol!! although as dh says we'll probably worry all the way through till he/she comes out healthy!
A new baby on christmas day has to be the best present ever but as *2016* says they'll come when they want to and that normally means rarely on your due date!! 
I had a bad 3rd degree tear with ds so think will opt for an elective c-section this time as they've said I've got a choice so guessing that'll be at the beginning of dec should everything remain well. anyone else had a 3rd degree tear and then gone on to have a normal uncomplicated delivery or alternatively choosen to go for a c-section?


----------



## lovie

mmmm full irish breakfast yum! you can keep the black pudding tho yuk:winkwink:

we went shopping this morning and had a look in a baby shop.. i dont like any of the prams, they are all so ugly!


----------



## katestar53

Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:

Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy! 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg


----------



## lovie

katestar53 said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:
> 
> Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg

your scan pic is adorable, thank you for sharing :)


----------



## 2016

katestar...amazing pic! thanks for sharing.

ddas....I had a 2nd borderline 3rd degree tear and a double graze at the top. The scar tissue was quite stiff at first but I intend to do perennial massage to get things supple again. Def going natural again but I don't think mine was as bad as yours by the sound of it.


----------



## XJessicaX

ocean_pearl said:


> Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)
> 
> Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!
> 
> My edd is Christmas eve!!
> 
> Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.
> 
> My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? X

I found out yesterday too!! Think I tested 10 DPO and my period isnt due until Tuesday! (which freaks me out a bit) I am due a day after you on Xmas day! eeek!

My symptoms were slight milky discharge, prickling sensation in breasts, being slightly bloated and hungry.

Literally had zero symptoms with my first LO (found out at 7+ weeks) so I was surprised!


----------



## gs20

KateStar, awesome scan! I'd pay for one too just to see it! 

To everyone who's had cramping, I mentioned it to my doc on Thursday and he said not to worry unless I was bleeding with it, too. I've had cramps on and off since the beginning and he said it's fine, I'm (we're) just growing :cloud9:


----------



## Lisaloo82

babydreamers said:


> Hi Ladies - Im due Dec 21st according to online calculators. Found out days ago and it is dragging so slow! Also getting pelvic aches/cramps but no bleeding. Trying not to worry but really looking forward to getting to 12/40 and some (hopefully) reassurance. Im planning on making a doctors appt next week (5/40 ish) as Id like an USS around 6/40 before I see my family so I can spread the good news.

Congrats on ur BFP... And I know the feeling of it dragging, I got mine a week ago, seems to be going so slow. I'm due the day after you x


----------



## Lisaloo82

ocean_pearl said:


> Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)
> 
> Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!
> 
> My edd is Christmas eve!!
> 
> Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.
> 
> My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? X

I got the funny taste too... Thought it was something I'd eaten but now uve said the same maybe not. 

The bloat has just started for me. Feel like I've eaten a 3 course meal x

Congrats on ur BFP and welcome, these ladies r fab. It's been a god send to me this last week as hubby away in afghan. Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

lovie said:


> mmmm full irish breakfast yum! you can keep the black pudding tho yuk:winkwink:
> 
> we went shopping this morning and had a look in a baby shop.. i dont like any of the prams, they are all so ugly!

The silver cross surf is cute, xx


----------



## Roma3

Woop woop I'm due on 22nd Dec, what an Xmas present!!

I've had no symptoms as of yet :( so kinda doesn't feel real. 

Xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Roma3 said:


> Woop woop I'm due on 22nd Dec, what an Xmas present!!
> 
> I've had no symptoms as of yet :( so kinda doesn't feel real.
> 
> Xxx

Finally a bump buddy.

So ladies how do I add bump buddy on my siggy? X


----------



## ocean_pearl

XJessicaX said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)
> 
> Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!
> 
> My edd is Christmas eve!!
> 
> Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.
> 
> My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? X
> 
> I found out yesterday too!! Think I tested 10 DPO and my period isnt due until Tuesday! (which freaks me out a bit) I am due a day after you on Xmas day! eeek!
> 
> My symptoms were slight milky discharge, prickling sensation in breasts, being slightly bloated and hungry.
> 
> Literally had zero symptoms with my first LO (found out at 7+ weeks) so I was surprised!Click to expand...

Congratulations darling! :happydance: 

I'm sure our afs won't come! I have no symptoms I usually have when she's on her way - bloating etc plus I have loads of cm and my cerivx is high 

Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lisaloo82 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)
> 
> Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!
> 
> My edd is Christmas eve!!
> 
> Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.
> 
> My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? X
> 
> I got the funny taste too... Thought it was something I'd eaten but now uve said the same maybe not.
> 
> The bloat has just started for me. Feel like I've eaten a 3 course meal x
> 
> Congrats on ur BFP and welcome, these ladies r fab. It's been a god send to me this last week as hubby away in afghan. XxClick to expand...

Thanks for the invite! :flower:

Glad you're doing well, when is your dh back? X


----------



## Lisaloo82

ocean_pearl said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)
> 
> Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!
> 
> My edd is Christmas eve!!
> 
> Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.
> 
> My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? X
> 
> I got the funny taste too... Thought it was something I'd eaten but now uve said the same maybe not.
> 
> The bloat has just started for me. Feel like I've eaten a 3 course meal x
> 
> Congrats on ur BFP and welcome, these ladies r fab. It's been a god send to me this last week as hubby away in afghan. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the invite! :flower:
> 
> Glad you're doing well, when is your dh back? XClick to expand...

Not long to go... Around 1st week of June... In time for 1st scan hopefully. I've got a tickler below counting down the days but I'm sure it's broke as the days don't seem to be going down fast enough lol!


----------



## Heywood07

Hello
Can I join ?
Got my bfp yesterday I'm 5 + 4
Edd 11th dec - 4 days after my birthday 

Still in shock


----------



## ImSoTired

Woke up this morning with that awful metalic taste in my mouth. Eww. Already feeling sick to my stomach. Wed, Thurs, and yest I didn't feel sick until the afternoon. I'm going to try and eat something and see if I can't feel better for a while. I have been bloating AWFUL. I think it is from all the water I've been drinking and gas:blush:. I'm tired as well but not overly exhausted. My breasts still hurt and I am cranky. So those are all of my symptoms today! I'm counting down to Wed when I get to see baby! I can't wait, a little worried but so excited! 4 days!:happydance:


----------



## Roma3

Heywood07 said:


> Hello
> Can I join ?
> Got my bfp yesterday I'm 5 + 4
> Edd 11th dec - 4 days after my birthday
> 
> Still in shock


Congrats!! I can barely believe it myself, found out this morning. 

Is this your first?! X


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. Feeling even worse now that I have eaten. Maybe today will be the day I finally throw up. As much as I am not looking forward to it maybe it means baby is healthy and growing?


----------



## Roma3

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> This is a chat, buddy and get to know one another thread for all us December 2012 mummies-to-be!
> 
> Let me know your EDD and I'll add everyone to the list :flower:
> 
> :xmas12:DECEMBER SNOWFLAKES 2012:xmas12:
> 
> 1st
> mommyof2girlz
> katestar53
> MissCurly
> 2nd
> 2016
> gs20
> :angel:Jadie:angel:
> Stark18
> Kahlan83
> 3rd
> :angel:horseypants:angel:
> Shey
> SaucySac38
> toothfairy29
> babyhope
> 4th
> ttc_lolly
> MizzPodd
> jennalaughs
> trgirl308
> 5th
> lovelychic
> LemonTea
> Piggysue
> nickibrum
> Kgrant1717
> 6th
> ducky1502
> Blu_Butterfly
> juless
> ImSoTired
> Jamalana
> 7th
> smokey
> crancherry
> sandra84
> cathgibbs
> 8th
> medic76097
> joeliza24
> MommaDucky
> Kroncharmywif
> Sombra
> Mummy2Asher
> BabyDancer34
> 9th
> lovie
> buttercupmomm
> 10th
> GenYsuperlady
> 11th
> colourful20
> 12th
> Msw454
> MrsBunny13
> kitty2385
> 13th
> Honey.Bee
> Dreamermama
> mummy_em
> 14th
> ddas
> hurtingafter
> Krippy
> Oznic22
> LillyLee
> 15th
> :angel:Nixilix:angel:
> Nessicle
> goldie66
> 16th
> LuluSS
> crystals5648
> munch
> Future Mama
> 17th
> LvMyHsband
> 18th
> smythdm
> Feronia
> 19th
> shytwin25
> 20th
> Haidee
> 22nd
> Lisaloo82
> 24th
> mummof1​
> Here is our group siggy link! Wear with pride :smug:
> 
> https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif​
> https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif[/IMG*][/URL*] [COLOR="Red"]- delete the * between the last IMG & ] and /URL & ][/COLOR] xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> Please can you add me. My EDD is 22nd thanks


----------



## kitty2385

katestar :hi: im not far from you, in Glossop. Just wondering where you had your early scan and would you recommend it? :flower:


----------



## Heywood07

Roma3 said:


> Heywood07 said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> Can I join ?
> Got my bfp yesterday I'm 5 + 4
> Edd 11th dec - 4 days after my birthday
> 
> Still in shock
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I can barely believe it myself, found out this morning.
> 
> Is this your first?! XClick to expand...

Yes
Is it
Yours ?


----------



## Roma3

Yeah it's my first! I found out this morning so it's still quite surreal!!! X


----------



## Heywood07

Roma3 said:


> Yeah it's my first! I found out this morning so it's still quite surreal!!! X

Tell me about it

Did you have any symptoms at all ? x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning ladies. How is everyone doing? 

I'm just counting down the days until my scan. I wish I could've kept my appointment for this thurs but I pushed it back to next week because of my crazy schedule.


----------



## Roma3

Heywood07 said:


> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it's my first! I found out this morning so it's still quite surreal!!! X
> 
> Tell me about it
> 
> Did you have any symptoms at all ? xClick to expand...

No, nothing. And I kinda wish I did so it would make it seem more real. 

Have you? X


----------



## lovie

Lisaloo82 said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> mmmm full irish breakfast yum! you can keep the black pudding tho yuk:winkwink:
> 
> we went shopping this morning and had a look in a baby shop.. i dont like any of the prams, they are all so ugly!
> 
> The silver cross surf is cute, xxClick to expand...

they dont have that here in sweden :( im thinking of getting a bugaboo as that is what everyone here seems to get to cope with the snow!!


----------



## lovie

congrats to the new mummies to be :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies, have been working all weekend and have another long shift tomorrow too :(

Got my digi through at long last today and finally got my 3+ :wohoo: so I'm happy now! Roll on booking appointment and scan!

I can't remember who mentioned worrying about not having MS, but don't!! You're just lucky :lol: I never got it at all with DD and nothing this time rounf either so FX'd I've got the same luck!

I haven't hardly had any cramps at all, so when I got a couple today I was a bit surprised! Boobs are still sensitive though and lower backache is still there.



XJessicaX said:


> Hello! Just found out I am PRRREEEEEEGNAAAANT! Also due on the 25th!!!!!




babydreamers said:


> Hi Ladies - Im due Dec 21st according to online calculators. Found out days ago and it is dragging so slow! Also getting pelvic aches/cramps but no bleeding. Trying not to worry but really looking forward to getting to 12/40 and some (hopefully) reassurance. Im planning on making a doctors appt next week (5/40 ish) as Id like an USS around 6/40 before I see my family so I can spread the good news.




ocean_pearl said:


> Hi girls, a lovely member said to come over here, so here I am! :)
> 
> Can't quite believe it to be honest after ttc so long!
> 
> My edd is Christmas eve!!
> 
> Got my bfp yesterday, fri the 13th! My period isn't even late yet so I'm waiting until after that to make a drs appointment.
> 
> My symptoms now are low mild cramps, peeing like a trooper, funny taste in mouth.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? X




Roma3 said:


> Woop woop I'm due on 22nd Dec, what an Xmas present!!
> 
> I've had no symptoms as of yet :( so kinda doesn't feel real.
> 
> Xxx




Heywood07 said:


> Hello
> Can I join ?
> Got my bfp yesterday I'm 5 + 4
> Edd 11th dec - 4 days after my birthday
> 
> Still in shock


Welcome and huge congratulations ladies :flower: and our FIRST Christmas baby!!! Extra special!! Adding you all to the list now xx



katestar53 said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:
> 
> Had my private early dating scan this morning and it was the best £95 I have ever spent! The baby, yolk sac and heartbeat was seen :) I burst into tears and so did my other half. The baby is measuring exactly 7+1 with a HB of 154 :) Am so happy. I also asked about not having any MS and the lady said that that is quite normal. She has 6 children and she didnt have any MS with any of them so am feeling a little less worried now. So now I can relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7076041961_f9e661aea7_n.jpg

Amazing!!! Thanks for sharing with us lovely x



lovie said:


> they dont have that here in sweden :( im thinking of getting a bugaboo as that is what everyone here seems to get to cope with the snow!!

The bugaboo is good in snow!? Didn't expect that - it has such small little wheels!


----------



## lovie

about 85% of the mums/dads have bugaboos here.. so i asume its good in the snow! maybe it's because they are light, so it they really get stuck they are easier to get out!

i thought we had said goodbuy to the snow, but this was what i woke up to this morning:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









019.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chelle_E

:flower:

Hello!
I am due 14th December.
Still hasnt sunk in!! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chelle_E said:


> :flower:
> 
> Hello!
> I am due 14th December.
> Still hasnt sunk in!! x

Hi hun :hi: welcome and congrats!! I'll add you to the list now :flower:



lovie said:


> about 85% of the mums/dads have bugaboos here.. so i asume its good in the snow! maybe it's because they are light, so it they really get stuck they are easier to get out!
> 
> i thought we had said goodbuy to the snow, but this was what i woke up to this morning:dohh:

Hmmm possibly! Light would be easier to pick up if stuck but in my experience would be hard to push through actual snow. We had our big Silvercross 3D pram in the snow here when it was bad and it was great because it was big and chunky, like a snow plough :lol:


----------



## Chelle_E

Thanks Lolly xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks for adding me lolly! X


----------



## LuluSS

Hi ocean pearl! Congrats on your BFP!!!!


----------



## Heywood07

Roma3 said:


> Heywood07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it's my first! I found out this morning so it's still quite surreal!!! X
> 
> Tell me about it
> 
> Did you have any symptoms at all ? xClick to expand...
> 
> No, nothing. And I kinda wish I did so it would make it seem more real.
> 
> Have you? XClick to expand...

Nope nothing either


----------



## lovie

I like the idea of a snow plow pram! maybe i will just stay inside for 6 months feeding and cuddling the baby :) wait till spring to go out!

is anyone else really relaly hungry? we bought a curry today my oh stopped of to get a pizza and i was so hungry i ate my naan bread in the car whilst waiting for him.


----------



## lovie

I have found the solution! they buy winter wheels for the front!


----------



## ttc_lolly

A-ha!

You had a curry AND pizza! WOW! :rofl: you were a hungry little preggo lady weren't you!?


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya ladies can I join, am Gunna b dead lazy aswell and not read back through all the posts but I'll try n catch up lol my EDD is the 12th  , can I ask if any of u ladies experienced spotting or have got many symptoms I've only had sore nipples and been absolutely starvin but as soon as I start eating am full xxxx


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovie said:
> 
> 
> mmmm full irish breakfast yum! you can keep the black pudding tho yuk:winkwink:
> 
> we went shopping this morning and had a look in a baby shop.. i dont like any of the prams, they are all so ugly!
> 
> The silver cross surf is cute, xxClick to expand...
> 
> they dont have that here in sweden :( im thinking of getting a bugaboo as that is what everyone here seems to get to cope with the snow!!Click to expand...


Hi Lovie, can't recommend the City Select pram enough, not sure if it's good for snow though but it's a brilliant pram and I thought ahead and got a second seat ;)


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> about 85% of the mums/dads have bugaboos here.. so i asume its good in the snow! maybe it's because they are light, so it they really get stuck they are easier to get out!
> 
> i thought we had said goodbuy to the snow, but this was what i woke up to this morning:dohh:

Wow Lovie!! That looks beautiful, what a pretty place to live. I love snow, not that we have to deal with it in everyday living (may feel different if I had to) but we do go skiing as we have some awesome mountains!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Saradavies89 said:


> Hiya ladies can I join, am Gunna b dead lazy aswell and not read back through all the posts but I'll try n catch up lol my EDD is the 12th  , can I ask if any of u ladies experienced spotting or have got many symptoms I've only had sore nipples and been absolutely starvin but as soon as I start eating am full xxxx

Welcome and congrats hun :flower: will add you to the list now!

Spotting is normal, as long as it isn't fresh blood (and lots of it) coupled with painful cramping. I've got terribly sore nipples too, and did with my first pregnanct right up until around 16 weeks so looking forward to a good few more weeks of that :roll: NOT!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Well had some good news, hopefully Hubby will be home sooner than planned, maybe 2weeks earlier. Not changing my tickler yet as the army likes to disappoint. 

Lolly, Wat happened to ur early night girl? Bet ur shattered. I've been proper lazy today... Oops xx


----------



## Oznic22

Well today I am feeling good and more positive. First day without sharp pains, back still sore and nipples tender but I look at that as a good thing. Feel like i have actually lost weight, prob due to throat infection earlier in the week however my stomach is SOOOO bloated it's uncomfortable!

For those of you worrying about MS, don't. I had it twice with my first and that was mixed with travel sickness and not at all with my second....nothing to be alarmed about. 

Congrats on the new BFP's wonder how many will be born on Christmas Day!


----------



## munch

Congrats and welcome new BFP'S. 

This group is getting massive, how awesome!! Sagittarius babies for most of us! I am a Sag and so is DH! Both my other girls are Leos....so it's all fire signs in our house! Not that I am a big believer but it's interesting! 

5 weeks today and gosh it's dragging! More so than my other pregnancies. Def more hungry...curry and pizza sounds awesome!!! Oh and Nann bread how delicious! You know your in trouble when these things sound delicious at 8 am!! 

I find I am sleeping much deeper at night and still having really vivid dreams. No cramping, boobs not sore, no MS, just hungry, bloated and tired. 

Lolly try not to work too hard! And probably good idea to take the TTC out of you name :) :) 

Enjoy your Sunday. Stunning day here again!! Loving it....


----------



## munch

Lisaloo82 said:


> Well had some good news, hopefully Hubby will be home sooner than planned, maybe 2weeks earlier. Not changing my tickler yet as the army likes to disappoint.
> 
> Lolly, Wat happened to ur early night girl? Bet ur shattered. I've been proper lazy today... Oops xx

That's brilliant news LisaLoo!!!!! It must be incredibly hard having him there! FX for you and Alfie that he gets back safe, sound and sooner! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww that's fantastic news Lisa :) Hope he does get to come back home to you soon :hugs:

And TTC has been in my name since 2008 munch! I was thinking of changing it after DD but then I started TTC again, and I'm not ruling out a no.3 just yet :winkwink: (although my OH is/has :rofl:) so I'd better keep it!


----------



## Lisaloo82

munch said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Well had some good news, hopefully Hubby will be home sooner than planned, maybe 2weeks earlier. Not changing my tickler yet as the army likes to disappoint.
> 
> Lolly, Wat happened to ur early night girl? Bet ur shattered. I've been proper lazy today... Oops xx
> 
> That's brilliant news LisaLoo!!!!! It must be incredibly hard having him there! FX for you and Alfie that he gets back safe, sound and sooner! XxClick to expand...

Thanks munch, it's hard but u get used to it and I know he's doing a fab job out there. Will get a whole 2months with him before he goes back to work. He's posted to Cyprus again 24th July for 3 years. We were there nearly 5years ago, DS was born there. We were supposed to be moving back with him around sept time but I'm thinking of waiting until this lil bean is born before moving, it means being apart for another few months but this way il get Xmas with family in our own home before packing up and moving again for few years. Gonna be hard but really want my mum to be there for this one. She missed out on Alfie being born and she gutted we r moving away again so soon wen this one will be tiny. Hmmm army life hey :dohh:


----------



## munch

Lisaloo82 said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Well had some good news, hopefully Hubby will be home sooner than planned, maybe 2weeks earlier. Not changing my tickler yet as the army likes to disappoint.
> 
> Lolly, Wat happened to ur early night girl? Bet ur shattered. I've been proper lazy today... Oops xx
> 
> That's brilliant news LisaLoo!!!!! It must be incredibly hard having him there! FX for you and Alfie that he gets back safe, sound and sooner! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks munch, it's hard but u get used to it and I know he's doing a fab job out there. Will get a whole 2months with him before he goes back to work. He's posted to Cyprus again 24th July for 3 years. We were there nearly 5years ago, DS was born there. We were supposed to be moving back with him around sept time but I'm thinking of waiting until this lil bean is born before moving, it means being apart for another few months but this way il get Xmas with family in our own home before packing up and moving again for few years. Gonna be hard but really want my mum to be there for this one. She missed out on Alfie being born and she gutted we r moving away again so soon wen this one will be tiny. Hmmm army life hey :dohh:Click to expand...

Gosh I just can't imagine it. I am sure he is doing a good job there. We have troops over there too, no where near as many as your country does though. Least you have 2 months together thats a fair bit of time as a family. Your poor mum, I totally feel for her. Both my siblings live in London with their children and it's very hard for my parents who are here with me, would be extra hard knowing that you are not in the safest part of the world too. I think you are going to have an extra special Christmas this year!! Stay strong! Your amazing x


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies!

I am cautiously pregnant with #1 and would love to join in here :)

EED: 20/12/2012 :cloud9:

I can't wait!! xxx


----------



## munch

ttc_lolly said:


> Awww that's fantastic news Lisa :) Hope he does get to come back home to you soon :hugs:
> 
> And TTC has been in my name since 2008 munch! I was thinking of changing it after DD but then I started TTC again, and I'm not ruling out a no.3 just yet :winkwink: (although my OH is/has :rofl:) so I'd better keep it!

Fair enough :) 3 is a lovely number ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't want to scare anyone and I also don't want to be scared but I had a touch of brown in my cm only when wiping. I am absolutely mortified.TMI_ I don't have any cramping and I did fool around with dh and had an orgasm earlier. Any chance that is why the spotting? I can't see the doctor as it is the weekend and I don't want to go to the emergency room. I know a lot of people say it is normal to have a bit of brown spotting here and there in early pg but oh my gosh is it scary!!:cry:


----------



## Lisaloo82

munch said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> munch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Well had some good news, hopefully Hubby will be home sooner than planned, maybe 2weeks earlier. Not changing my tickler yet as the army likes to disappoint.
> 
> Lolly, Wat happened to ur early night girl? Bet ur shattered. I've been proper lazy today... Oops xx
> 
> That's brilliant news LisaLoo!!!!! It must be incredibly hard having him there! FX for you and Alfie that he gets back safe, sound and sooner! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks munch, it's hard but u get used to it and I know he's doing a fab job out there. Will get a whole 2months with him before he goes back to work. He's posted to Cyprus again 24th July for 3 years. We were there nearly 5years ago, DS was born there. We were supposed to be moving back with him around sept time but I'm thinking of waiting until this lil bean is born before moving, it means being apart for another few months but this way il get Xmas with family in our own home before packing up and moving again for few years. Gonna be hard but really want my mum to be there for this one. She missed out on Alfie being born and she gutted we r moving away again so soon wen this one will be tiny. Hmmm army life hey :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh I just can't imagine it. I am sure he is doing a good job there. We have troops over there too, no where near as many as your country does though. Least you have 2 months together thats a fair bit of time as a family. Your poor mum, I totally feel for her. Both my siblings live in London with their children and it's very hard for my parents who are here with me, would be extra hard knowing that you are not in the safest part of the world too. I think you are going to have an extra special Christmas this year!! Stay strong! Your amazing xClick to expand...

Thank u so much, those lovely words of encouragement really help. Wow Wat did I do with BnB in my life xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

ImSoTired said:


> I don't want to scare anyone and I also don't want to be scared but I had a touch of brown in my cm only when wiping. I am absolutely mortified.TMI_ I don't have any cramping and I did fool around with dh and had an orgasm earlier. Any chance that is why the spotting? I can't see the doctor as it is the weekend and I don't want to go to the emergency room. I know a lot of people say it is normal to have a bit of brown spotting here and there in early pg but oh my gosh is it scary!!:cry:

I had this with DS at around 5-6 weeks with no pain and they told me it was from implantation. No cramping is a good sign, try not to worry xx


----------



## babydreamers

I agree - a bit of brown spotting around 6 weeks is 100% normal. Try not to worry (impossible I know, were all worried all the time!)


----------



## babydreamers

Anyone else due the 21st? Or with their 1st in australia like me?


----------



## Haylee.

babydreamers said:


> Anyone else due the 21st? Or with their 1st in australia like me?

Hey Chick!!

I live in Australia and I am due 20th Dec with our first :cloud9: xxx


----------



## juless

Welcome to the group Haylee.!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your bfp!!!

ImSoTired, from what I've read it seems to be normal to have some spotting after sex, when the cervix is irritated. I know just what you mean about how scary it is though, I check the tp when I wipe and say a little prayer when there is nothing there! I was completely depressed last night when I got dark yellow cm and was sure it must be the start of some spotting and something must be wrong. Then it went back to clear!  It's so hard not to be terrified of everything, being pregnant is scary!!


----------



## Haylee.

Thank you Jules!! :hugs: 

Every time I go to the toilet I am so nervous! It is a little reassuring knowing that I am not the only one who feels that way. I am scared to BD until atleast 7-8 weeks! Poor OH :haha:

xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

babydreamers said:


> Anyone else due the 21st? Or with their 1st in australia like me?

I'm 22nd dec but in south Wales. We both have sheep haha xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Lisaloo82 said:


> babydreamers said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else due the 21st? Or with their 1st in australia like me?
> 
> I'm 22nd dec but in south Wales. We both have sheep haha xxClick to expand...

Or is it new Zealand that have lots of sheep like us? Oops blonde moment x


----------



## Haylee.

^^^:rofl:


----------



## babydreamers

Haylee. said:


> babydreamers said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else due the 21st? Or with their 1st in australia like me?
> 
> Hey Chick!!
> 
> I live in Australia and I am due 20th Dec with our first :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...

Congratulations! :happydance:
Where abouts are you? Im in Cairns, no sheep here!
I think its pretty likely one of the three of us will end up with a christmas day baby :flower:


----------



## Haylee.

babydreamers said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreamers said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else due the 21st? Or with their 1st in australia like me?
> 
> Hey Chick!!
> 
> I live in Australia and I am due 20th Dec with our first :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance:
> Where abouts are you? Im in Cairns, no sheep here!
> I think its pretty likely one of the three of us will end up with a christmas day baby :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Chick and Congrats to you too!

:shock: I am only 7 hours down the road from you :shock: Whitsundays :) 

Yep I have a feeling I will go overdue and pop on Xmas day! We are going to _love_ being pregnant at full term in the awesome tropical heat ***sarcasm***:rofl:

Xxx


----------



## babydreamers

Haylee - 
I had it all planned out when I started TTC 8 months ago- so that it would be winter when I was getting heavy. Turns out not everything goes to plan! And we havent got round to saving up to put a pool in so I think i will be living at the public one down the road! Whitsundays is a pretty amazing place to live you lucky thing!


----------



## Haylee.

I never thought of being heavily pregnant in summer until I heard my EDD :dohh: I am a goose. Yeah we don't have a pool either :dohh: It'll be interesting lol. I lived in Cairns for 9 months back in 08 with OH and loved it up there! Whitsundays is pretty to look at but can be a little boring for locals at times. I love how Cairns is a little city, with alot of scenery. And a decent airport :)

Have you got your first scan date yet? x


----------



## juless

I'm in Canada so I'll have a hot summer but luckly the end of my pregnancy will be winter! Though it sometimes gets soooo cold I'm not sure what that'll be like!


----------



## babydreamers

Haylee - Not yet. Im flying down to melbourne for exams and then out to hawaii to meet my parents (who live in the uk), ill be 6.5 weeks when I leave, 9 weeks when I get back. I was thinking about getting in to see the dr in the next week to see if she will refer me for an early uss in week 6 for reassurance before i leave. If I at least the pregnancy is in the right place I wont have to run off to the ED in hawaii if I get a stitch! Plus I would LOVE to see a heart beat - although it might be a bit early. Have you seen your doctor yet?

Juless - Completely the opposite! I imagine its freezing! You'll be cosy inside on maternity leave I hope!


----------



## Haylee.

babydreamers said:


> Haylee - Not yet. Im flying down to melbourne for exams and then out to hawaii to meet my parents (who live in the uk), ill be 6.5 weeks when I leave, 9 weeks when I get back. I was thinking about getting in to see the dr in the next week to see if she will refer me for an early uss in week 6 for reassurance before i leave. If I at least the pregnancy is in the right place I wont have to run off to the ED in hawaii if I get a stitch! Plus I would LOVE to see a heart beat - although it might be a bit early. Have you seen your doctor yet?
> 
> Juless - Completely the opposite! I imagine its freezing! You'll be cosy inside on maternity leave I hope!

I saw my doctor yesterday and he has scheduled me for bloods @ 6wks, then I return to see him at 7 weeks to organise my 12 week scan and discuss bloods ands how I am going etc. I was a little upset I don't get to have a 6 wk scan, but I am just thinking about how beautiful bub will be @ 12 wks and that's keeping me sane lol.

x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Morning girls. All feeling a bit more real now! I was worried I'd have a chemical but this test looks good, what do you think?

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/fe5d82cf.jpg

Top is 11dpo and bottom is 13dpo, today x


----------



## 2016

ocean_pearl....that looks excellent! Definitely a doubly dark line there. :thumbup:

Imsotired....has the spotting stopped now hun? I bet you just dislodged some old blood while DTD. Just your bodys way of clearing out something it didn't need to grow your babe. :hugs: Hope you are feeling better today.

I had a TERRIBLE night's sleep with DS in the bed between us thrashing about. And I cooked curry last night which seemed like a good idea at the time but now I can't get rid of the smell and it keeps making me gag :sick:
Hubby is being totally unsympathetic and I'm just so exhausted.
Not to mention annoyed that in 4 weeks I STILL haven't heard from the midwife. All I want is for her to give me my appointment date so I can arrange childcare and tell work. Only going to have a week's notice now which isn't acceptable IMO. I am really anxious to get booked in because I need to be referred to the consultant for extra monitoring because of my weak cervix.
Feel like a miserable moany goose today. :cry: :blush:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Looks great, ocean_pearl! Definite progression there!

lovie - how beautiful to have all that snow :)

Welcome to all the new snowflakes! :wave: I can't believe we are up to 75 with Christmas babies already! 

I got my 3+ on the cheapo digi on Friday (22dpo). Came up super quick. I went to see my GP for my initial appointment and found out I am going to have to move surgeries as I now live out of the catchment area. I was in floods of tears (damn pregnancy hormones!) because he is such a great Doctor. I feel really vulnerable leaving him at such an important time. Apart from that drama I have been sleeping loads this weekend. It was a busy week at work and I think I needed to rest up. Yesterday I had a lunchtime nap and was still dozing on the sofa at 9pm! DH is taking it all in his stride - think he likes the peace and quiet! 

When does everyone plan on telling their work? I know some have you have already done so, but I've been trying to hold off. I work in quite a small and close-knit Department and I think the ever-efficient grapevine has swung into action. 3 people asked me if I had lost weight this week (laughable considering how bloated I am)......


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi 2016 - sorry, we must have been typing at the same time. No, 1 week is really not enough notice. I'm not sure if you have already tried these things but have you spoken to the practice manager about your concerns, or even your own GP? They should be able to speed things up a bit. I also think it helps to put things down in writing, not as a complaint, but as a way of highlighting your situation. 

Finally, I am not sure if it is possible, but I wonder if you are able to self-refer to the Consultant? If you feel that you are getting tight on time, this might be a solution so at least you are in the system instead of your midwife holding things up? Good luck :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

lovie said:


> about 85% of the mums/dads have bugaboos here.. so i asume its good in the snow! maybe it's because they are light, so it they really get stuck they are easier to get out!
> 
> i thought we had said goodbuy to the snow, but this was what i woke up to this morning:dohh:

my sister lives in sweden (gavle) and she went to the park yesterday and it started snowing lol. where abouts are you?



lovie said:


> I like the idea of a snow plow pram! maybe i will just stay inside for 6 months feeding and cuddling the baby :) wait till spring to go out!
> 
> is anyone else really relaly hungry? we bought a curry today my oh stopped of to get a pizza and i was so hungry i ate my naan bread in the car whilst waiting for him.

i agree with the hunger thing, i am still eating the contents of my house on a daily basis lol. but i do end up starting to eat something and then not liking it so i give it to DH lol.


----------



## 2016

Honey.Bee....thanks :hugs:
It's such a pain moving surgeries. That's what I did 4 months ago and miss my old surgery so much :( Can't you ask them to keep you on until the end of your pregnancy? They should be able to make an exception.

I intend to speak to the practice manager this week about the lack of response. It's very distressing when you have a high risk pregnancy and can't even get them to acknowledge your existence. Without the cervical checks they might miss my cervix shortening meaning its too late to put in a stitch. My mum lost 3 babes this way and I was born at 28 weeks. It's such a worry and worse when I know I'm not even on the waiting list. And unfortunately I can't self refer.


----------



## lovie

Lisaloo82 said:


> Well had some good news, hopefully Hubby will be home sooner than planned, maybe 2weeks earlier. Not changing my tickler yet as the army likes to disappoint.

I hope he gets to come home early! fingers crossed for you :) 


munch said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> about 85% of the mums/dads have bugaboos here.. so i asume its good in the snow! maybe it's because they are light, so it they really get stuck they are easier to get out!
> 
> i thought we had said goodbuy to the snow, but this was what i woke up to this morning:dohh:
> 
> Wow Lovie!! That looks beautiful, what a pretty place to live. I love snow, not that we have to deal with it in everyday living (may feel different if I had to) but we do go skiing as we have some awesome mountains!Click to expand...

it is pretty, but it really should be spring now! i love the extreams of the seasons, in the summer it gets really warm, well warmer than england but no where near as warm as melbourne! i cant wait to take my lo skiing, im thinking the year they turn one.. with them holding onto daddys ski poll not them skiing alone!



ttc_lolly said:


> A-ha!
> 
> You had a curry AND pizza! WOW! :rofl: you were a hungry little preggo lady weren't you!?

 hehe i wish i had aeaten both.. but no the pizza was for my oh, he doesnt like curry startge man! 



kitty2385 said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> about 85% of the mums/dads have bugaboos here.. so i asume its good in the snow! maybe it's because they are light, so it they really get stuck they are easier to get out!
> 
> i thought we had said goodbuy to the snow, but this was what i woke up to this morning:dohh:
> 
> my sister lives in sweden (gavle) and she went to the park yesterday and it started snowing lol. where abouts are you?
> 
> 
> lovie said:
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a snow plow pram! maybe i will just stay inside for 6 months feeding and cuddling the baby :) wait till spring to go out!
> 
> is anyone else really relaly hungry? we bought a curry today my oh stopped of to get a pizza and i was so hungry i ate my naan bread in the car whilst waiting for him.Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with the hunger thing, i am still eating the contents of my house on a daily basis lol. but i do end up starting to eat something and then not liking it so i give it to DH lol.Click to expand...

i live in stockholm so an hour or so drive from gävle, have you been to visit your sister?


----------



## Roma3

Hi everyone, how are we all feeling?

Well, I had the crappest nights sleep last night. I was up at 4am grinning to myself and holding my little poppy seed in my stomach!! Today is the day I see my other half (all being well) and so he will hear the news. 

Still no symptoms though which I am kinda wishing for so it seems more legit and here to stay. X


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 - no, there's no way round it, sadly. I actually moved out of the catchment 5 years ago but my GP allowed me to stay but using my MIL's address. Unfortunately, the midwives from his practice will not cover my area so he said I really do have to go now :( I know that if there was another way, he would find it.

As for your predicament, I really feel for you. :hugs: I'm glad you were already planning to see the practice manager and I hope this gets things sorted. Don't be afraid to put things into writing though if you are getting no-where fast. In the meantime, please take care of yourself x x x


----------



## lovie

ocean_pearl said:


> Morning girls. All feeling a bit more real now! I was worried I'd have a chemical but this test looks good, what do you think?
> 
> https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/fe5d82cf.jpg
> 
> Top is 11dpo and bottom is 13dpo, today x

Thants great progression! :happydance:

congrats to the new snowflake mummies to be :) we are turning into a snow flurry arnt we!

i think its so cool how we will be comparing pregnancy notes from all over the world! my concern when im heavilly pregnant if finding thermal underwear and a winter coat that fits over my bump! the temperiture difference between australia and sweden can be around 70 degrees, when i lived in melbourne we had +42 around christmas and i skyped with my oh who was in the north of sweden and they had -31:shipw::cold:


----------



## Saradavies89

Honey.Bee said:


> Looks great, ocean_pearl! Definite progression there!
> 
> lovie - how beautiful to have all that snow :)
> 
> Welcome to all the new snowflakes! :wave: I can't believe we are up to 75 with Christmas babies already!
> 
> I got my 3+ on the cheapo digi on Friday (22dpo). Came up super quick. I went to see my GP for my initial appointment and found out I am going to have to move surgeries as I now live out of the catchment area. I was in floods of tears (damn pregnancy hormones!) because he is such a great Doctor. I feel really vulnerable leaving him at such an important time. Apart from that drama I have been sleeping loads this weekend. It was a busy week at work and I think I needed to rest up. Yesterday I had a lunchtime nap and was still dozing on the sofa at 9pm! DH is taking it all in his stride - think he likes the peace and quiet!
> 
> When does everyone plan on telling their work? I know some have you have already done so, but I've been trying to hold off. I work in quite a small and close-knit Department and I think the ever-efficient grapevine has swung into action. 3 people asked me if I had lost weight this week (laughable considering how bloated I am)......

Ive already told work because i do care work and have to put a wheel chair in and out of a car, not sure she was too happy tho tbh cz shes quiet selfish xxx


----------



## 2016

Honey.Bee said:


> 2016 - no, there's no way round it, sadly. I actually moved out of the catchment 5 years ago but my GP allowed me to stay but using my MIL's address. Unfortunately, the midwives from his practice will not cover my area so he said I really do have to go now :( I know that if there was another way, he would find it.
> 
> As for your predicament, I really feel for you. :hugs: I'm glad you were already planning to see the practice manager and I hope this gets things sorted. Don't be afraid to put things into writing though if you are getting no-where fast. In the meantime, please take care of yourself x x x

I have written a letter to the Practice manager....How does this sound?
ps. Anyone is welcome to read it, I just didn't want to bore you all/clog up the page with my rant.


Spoiler
I am writing to you to express concern about the difficulty I am experiencing registering for ante-natal care.

I had an appointment with the doctor on 26th March and asked on that day for an appointment to see the midwife at the appropriate time. At my previous surgery, the appointment was simply booked for 4 weeks in the future, but it was explained to me that the procedure at this practice was that my name would be written in a book and the midwife would call me. At this time I stated that I have a high-risk pregnancy and it is imperative that I see the midwife so that I can be referred to consultant care.

A week passed and I did not receive a call so I rang to ask when she might call. I wasnt given a clear answer and was just told to wait.

Another week passed and I rang again reiterating the importance of getting registered. The receptionist wouldnt even supply me with the midwifes name/number so I might make contact. I also pointed out that, in order to be able to get childcare for my son and time off work so I could attend an appointment, I needed as much notice as possible. I was told that another message would be put in the book and the midwife would call me.

Well yet another week has passed and I am now in my 8th week of pregnancy. By this stage at my last surgery, I would have already have seen the midwife. I understand your policy is for registration to happen in the 9th week, but this now only gives me one weeks notice to advise work and sort out childcare which is precisely the situation I was trying to avoid.

At no point was it my intention to jump the queue or get seen earlier than anyone else, I was simply trying to secure a date for an appointment, whenever that may be!

Considering the trouble I have conceiving, and the issues I have while being pregnant, I find it very distressing that I cannot even get in contact with a midwife to discuss the way forward.

Please can you investigate and advise as soon as possible.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

how is everyone? Im so emotional at the min its driving me mad crying at everything! Have been signed off work by my doctor due to horrible back pain ive never had back problems but these have been so bad!! Doctor is not sure what it is..


----------



## ImSoTired

2016 said:


> ocean_pearl....that looks excellent! Definitely a doubly dark line there. :thumbup:
> 
> Imsotired....has the spotting stopped now hun? I bet you just dislodged some old blood while DTD. Just your bodys way of clearing out something it didn't need to grow your babe. :hugs: Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> I had a TERRIBLE night's sleep with DS in the bed between us thrashing about. And I cooked curry last night which seemed like a good idea at the time but now I can't get rid of the smell and it keeps making me gag :sick:
> Hubby is being totally unsympathetic and I'm just so exhausted.
> Not to mention annoyed that in 4 weeks I STILL haven't heard from the midwife. All I want is for her to give me my appointment date so I can arrange childcare and tell work. Only going to have a week's notice now which isn't acceptable IMO. I am really anxious to get booked in because I need to be referred to the consultant for extra monitoring because of my weak cervix.
> Feel like a miserable moany goose today. :cry: :blush:

The spotting has stopped. It only lasted a bit last night. Like a few times wiping because I pee every 5 minutes now a days. It was very light and there wasn't much of it, like it was mixed with cm. I had no cramping with it. In fact I rarely have any cramping anymore. Last night and this morning though I don't feel as nauseous? Ugg it's so stressful being pregnant! There is always something worrying me. Waiting for the nausea to come back today and anxiously awaiting my ultrasound on Wed. Thanks for the reassurance and concrn girls. I hope it's nothing to worry about afterall.:wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

2016 said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> 2016 - no, there's no way round it, sadly. I actually moved out of the catchment 5 years ago but my GP allowed me to stay but using my MIL's address. Unfortunately, the midwives from his practice will not cover my area so he said I really do have to go now :( I know that if there was another way, he would find it.
> 
> As for your predicament, I really feel for you. :hugs: I'm glad you were already planning to see the practice manager and I hope this gets things sorted. Don't be afraid to put things into writing though if you are getting no-where fast. In the meantime, please take care of yourself x x x
> 
> I have written a letter to the Practice manager....How does this sound?
> ps. Anyone is welcome to read it, I just didn't want to bore you all/clog up the page with my rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I am writing to you to express concern about the difficulty I am experiencing registering for ante-natal care.
> 
> I had an appointment with the doctor on 26th March and asked on that day for an appointment to see the midwife at the appropriate time. At my previous surgery, the appointment was simply booked for 4 weeks in the future, but it was explained to me that the procedure at this practice was that my name would be written in a book and the midwife would call me. At this time I stated that I have a high-risk pregnancy and it is imperative that I see the midwife so that I can be referred to consultant care.
> 
> A week passed and I did not receive a call so I rang to ask when she might call. I wasnt given a clear answer and was just told to wait.
> 
> Another week passed and I rang again reiterating the importance of getting registered. The receptionist wouldnt even supply me with the midwifes name/number so I might make contact. I also pointed out that, in order to be able to get childcare for my son and time off work so I could attend an appointment, I needed as much notice as possible. I was told that another message would be put in the book and the midwife would call me.
> 
> Well yet another week has passed and I am now in my 8th week of pregnancy. By this stage at my last surgery, I would have already have seen the midwife. I understand your policy is for registration to happen in the 9th week, but this now only gives me one weeks notice to advise work and sort out childcare which is precisely the situation I was trying to avoid.
> 
> At no point was it my intention to jump the queue or get seen earlier than anyone else, I was simply trying to secure a date for an appointment, whenever that may be!
> 
> Considering the trouble I have conceiving, and the issues I have while being pregnant, I find it very distressing that I cannot even get in contact with a midwife to discuss the way forward.
> 
> Please can you investigate and advise as soon as possible.Click to expand...

The letter sounds good. I hope they can get you in soon. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi 2016 - I think your letter is really good, well done. It strikes a good balance between getting across the facts and not being too much of a rant!

Here are my thoughts, for what it's worth.......I think it would also be helpful to explain why there is the time pressure for you in particular (mention about the timeframe for needing the stitch and your last pregnancies perhaps) and when you would anticipate seeing the Consultant. If it was me, I'd soften it just a bit and change "pointed out" to "explained" in the 4th paragraph (sounds less aggressive!).

I think it is also helpful to say at the end exactly what you would like to happen and when, something like, "It would really put my mind at rest if you could please contact me within the next 48 hours to advise me of the date of my antenatal appointment or provide the contact details of the community midwifery team"

Good luck, Hun x


----------



## juless

2016, that letter sounds great! I really hope they get you in soon!!

I had a awful weekend. DD was sick and up both nights with a slight fever. I slept terribly (when I did sleep) and last night my aching lower back woke me up. Putting a blanket between my knees is the only thing that helped the pain, so I guess it's time pull out my preg pillow! My back is still so sore and I've had light cramping too. It's not really like normal AF cramping though, I think it's more upset belly cramps. Maybe a bit of AF cramping, so ive been nervous. No spotting though so I think it's fine!


----------



## Lufish

Hi can I join?

According to the Internet I'm due 24th Dec! I'm only 14 days po, b.ut I've been getting BFP's for 4 days now, with a digital one to top it off today - so great to see the p-word spelled out for you!

Looking forward to gaining some buddies...


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lufish said:


> Hi can I join?
> 
> According to the Internet I'm due 24th Dec! I'm only 14 days po, b.ut I've been getting BFP's for 4 days now, with a digital one to top it off today - so great to see the p-word spelled out for you!
> 
> Looking forward to gaining some buddies...

Hey, welcome! Im due 24th too! X


----------



## lovie

welcome lufish, congratulation :) how lovely to have a christmas eve baby :)

I recalculated my dd based on ovulation instead of last period and it came up as the 12/12/12! my oh is very excited! i told him it probably wont come on its due date!

2016, thats a great letter, I agree with honey bee that to say you would like to be contacted in the next 48 hours is reasonable. best of luck:hugs:


----------



## Momto3and...

Can I join? I just found out this morning, I am finally pregnant with baby #4! Super excited to complete our family! We have 3 little boys (5 and twins, 2) and hoping to add a baby girl! I am so glad to be here!! :)

I am due December 23, 2012!


----------



## Lufish

Thanks ladies! 

Yay pearl!

Great to have people to tell... This is our first time after trying for 8 months. We want to wait till 12 weeks to tell anyone, but that seems like a really long time right now!

Any tips?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lufish said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yay pearl!
> 
> Great to have people to tell... This is our first time after trying for 8 months. We want to wait till 12 weeks to tell anyone, but that seems like a really long time right now!
> 
> Any tips?

Me and my partner have told our best friends but that's it, I had to tell someone! I'll be telling friends and family after 12week scan I think x


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on you bfps!

I think I just caught up on over 20 pages.. wow! 

2016, love the letter, hope it works and you get your apt asap. 

I'm so tired, bleeding can happen, sometimes throughout pregnancy, being brown is a good sign too that means it is old. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

It makes me so happy to see everyone's scan pics! I made our apt for private at 13 weeks... that is the earliest they would take us... so at least it should look like a baby by then. And the doppler is on the way!

We are telling my granparents today, this will be their first great grandchild. I'm so excited!


----------



## Saradavies89

trgirl308 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on you bfps!
> 
> I think I just caught up on over 20 pages.. wow!
> 
> 2016, love the letter, hope it works and you get your apt asap.
> 
> I'm so tired, bleeding can happen, sometimes throughout pregnancy, being brown is a good sign too that means it is old. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see everyone's scan pics! I made our apt for private at 13 weeks... that is the earliest they would take us... so at least it should look like a baby by then. And the doppler is on the way!
> 
> We are telling my granparents today, this will be their first great grandchild. I'm so excited!

where did you get your doppler from? 

Omg its 3.43 and im exhausted and to top it off ive broke my iphone today grrrrr im such a bloody ditz lets hope my phone insurance is cover for water damage :dohh: xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Saradavies89 said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on you bfps!
> 
> I think I just caught up on over 20 pages.. wow!
> 
> 2016, love the letter, hope it works and you get your apt asap.
> 
> I'm so tired, bleeding can happen, sometimes throughout pregnancy, being brown is a good sign too that means it is old. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see everyone's scan pics! I made our apt for private at 13 weeks... that is the earliest they would take us... so at least it should look like a baby by then. And the doppler is on the way!
> 
> We are telling my granparents today, this will be their first great grandchild. I'm so excited!
> 
> where did you get your doppler from?
> 
> Omg its 3.43 and im exhausted and to top it off ive broke my iphone today grrrrr im such a bloody ditz lets hope my phone insurance is cover for water damage :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

I've dropped my iPhone in the bath last year, it didn't work for a day but the next it worked perfectly!


----------



## lovie

I did exactly the same the same thing with my i phone! i worked fine the next day :)


----------



## Saradavies89

uve both givin me a glimpse of hope lol i dont know how long this was in the water for tho :( , my bottle of water burst open in my bag and it was sat in all the water at the bottom and i think if it will work the camera defo wont xxx


----------



## kitty2385

lovie said:


> i live in stockholm so an hour or so drive from gävle, have you been to visit your sister?

we have been invited to go and visit in august, but we arent sure if we will be able to afford it! But it would be nice as it would prob be the last time for a while we could go and visit! Yey we have the same due date now u re-worked it out! 12/12/12 babies!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## lovie

kitty you should definatly go it you can get the cash together! ryan air do really really cheap flights! you can buy such cool baby stuff over here too :) does your sister have kids?


----------



## ImSoTired

trgirl308 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on you bfps!
> 
> I think I just caught up on over 20 pages.. wow!
> 
> 2016, love the letter, hope it works and you get your apt asap.
> 
> I'm so tired, bleeding can happen, sometimes throughout pregnancy, being brown is a good sign too that means it is old. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see everyone's scan pics! I made our apt for private at 13 weeks... that is the earliest they would take us... so at least it should look like a baby by then. And the doppler is on the way!
> 
> We are telling my granparents today, this will be their first great grandchild. I'm so excited!

Thanks but I had a bit of red as well:cry:. It stopped immediately after though. Called the doctor and I'm goin in tomorrow to see if everything is ok. So scared but hopeful.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ImSoTired said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on you bfps!
> 
> I think I just caught up on over 20 pages.. wow!
> 
> 2016, love the letter, hope it works and you get your apt asap.
> 
> I'm so tired, bleeding can happen, sometimes throughout pregnancy, being brown is a good sign too that means it is old. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see everyone's scan pics! I made our apt for private at 13 weeks... that is the earliest they would take us... so at least it should look like a baby by then. And the doppler is on the way!
> 
> We are telling my granparents today, this will be their first great grandchild. I'm so excited!
> 
> Thanks but I had a bit of red as well:cry:. It stopped immediately after though. Called the doctor and I'm goin in tomorrow to see if everything is ok. So scared but hopeful.Click to expand...

I sure it's fine lovely, try not to worry x


----------



## Saradavies89

ImSoTired said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on you bfps!
> 
> I think I just caught up on over 20 pages.. wow!
> 
> 2016, love the letter, hope it works and you get your apt asap.
> 
> I'm so tired, bleeding can happen, sometimes throughout pregnancy, being brown is a good sign too that means it is old. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see everyone's scan pics! I made our apt for private at 13 weeks... that is the earliest they would take us... so at least it should look like a baby by then. And the doppler is on the way!
> 
> We are telling my granparents today, this will be their first great grandchild. I'm so excited!
> 
> Thanks but I had a bit of red as well:cry:. It stopped immediately after though. Called the doctor and I'm goin in tomorrow to see if everything is ok. So scared but hopeful.Click to expand...

Im sure eveything will be fine, i know its hard not to worry when i was having my brown spotting i was panicking so it cant be helped but am sure all of us on here will have our fingers crossed for u and sending u hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## lovie

I really hope everything is ok at the appointment tomorrow im so tired:hugs: i cant imagine how frightened you must be:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

my sister has an 8 year old, the main reason we've been invited is too look after her while my sister is in work for 2 weeks and she is not in school lol. its only £300ish for us both to go so its very tempting!

so sorry imsotired, sending you positive thoughts x


----------



## 2016

Honey.Bee said:


> Hi 2016 - I think your letter is really good, well done. It strikes a good balance between getting across the facts and not being too much of a rant!
> 
> Here are my thoughts, for what it's worth.......I think it would also be helpful to explain why there is the time pressure for you in particular (mention about the timeframe for needing the stitch and your last pregnancies perhaps) and when you would anticipate seeing the Consultant. If it was me, I'd soften it just a bit and change "pointed out" to "explained" in the 4th paragraph (sounds less aggressive!).
> 
> I think it is also helpful to say at the end exactly what you would like to happen and when, something like, "It would really put my mind at rest if you could please contact me within the next 48 hours to advise me of the date of my antenatal appointment or provide the contact details of the community midwifery team"
> 
> Good luck, Hun x

Thanks Honey.Bee and thanks to all you other ladies that commented. I have made the changes you suggested and it sounds much better now. It is so helpful to get other people to read these things so I know how I am coming across. :thumbup: Fingers crossed it get's some response. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Sharan29

Hi all,

My EDD is 11th dec so please can I join the dcember snowflakes group too?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats Sharan, welcome!


----------



## Sharan29

ocean_pearl said:


> Congrats Sharan, welcome!

Thanks ocean_pearl, think I remember you from ttc forum! Congrats to you too, when you due?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sharan29 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sharan, welcome!
> 
> Thanks ocean_pearl, think I remember you from ttc forum! Congrats to you too, when you due?Click to expand...

Christmas eve :haha: thank you! How are you feeling?


----------



## LuluSS

Wow, this thread moves too fast! lol.


Congrats to all of the BFP's!!!

ImsoTired - I hope everything is fine. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. Please try and stay positive.

AFM - I am exactly the same. Nothing new. Still get cramps every once in a while. And still tired. I was only sick for one day so I am happy about that. I am now an apple seed today!


----------



## katestar53

kitty2385 said:


> katestar :hi: im not far from you, in Glossop. Just wondering where you had your early scan and would you recommend it? :flower:

Hi Kitty :)

I know Glossop, its lovely there :) Had my scan as the Alexandra Hospital in Cheadle, it was £95. They only do appointments on Saturday. The lady was so lovely and helpful. She had been doing scans for many years and really knew her stuff. I cant recommend them enough :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thank you ladies:cry:


----------



## lovie

ImSoTired said:


> Thank you ladies:cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

I'mSoTired - hang in there. We are all pulling for positive news.


----------



## kitty2385

katestar53 said:


> I know Glossop, its lovely there :) Had my scan as the Alexandra Hospital in Cheadle, it was £95. They only do appointments on Saturday. The lady was so lovely and helpful. She had been doing scans for many years and really knew her stuff. I cant recommend them enough :thumbup:

oh i know the alexandra really well, i was there for a while as a poorly child and they were really good then too, i will definately have to have a look! Thanks!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haylee. said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am cautiously pregnant with #1 and would love to join in here :)
> 
> EED: 20/12/2012 :cloud9:
> 
> I can't wait!! xxx




Lufish said:


> Hi can I join?
> 
> According to the Internet I'm due 24th Dec! I'm only 14 days po, b.ut I've been getting BFP's for 4 days now, with a digital one to top it off today - so great to see the p-word spelled out for you!
> 
> Looking forward to gaining some buddies...




Momto3and... said:


> Can I join? I just found out this morning, I am finally pregnant with baby #4! Super excited to complete our family! We have 3 little boys (5 and twins, 2) and hoping to add a baby girl! I am so glad to be here!! :)
> 
> I am due December 23, 2012!




Sharan29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My EDD is 11th dec so please can I join the dcember snowflakes group too?

Welcome to all our lovely new Snowflakes :hi: and huge congratulations to you all! I'll add you to the EDD list now :flower:



ImSoTired said:


> Thanks but I had a bit of red as well:cry:. It stopped immediately after though. Called the doctor and I'm goin in tomorrow to see if everything is ok. So scared but hopeful.

:hugs: I hope everything is ok hun, I'm sure it will be xx

AFM - Sorry for my absence again ladies, stupid work keeping me away :brat: I've done so many hours over this weekend and my job can sometimes be quite physical and demanding and I think I over did it. Had a LOT of cramping last night and woke this morning to pink tinged creamy CM :wacko: obviously I started panicking and so called EPU. The lady I spoke to was absolutely lovely, she reassured me but said they'd like to check me over anyway. They've been absolutely flooded with emergencies over the weekend so as I'm feeling ok today they want me to come in tomorrow instead and I'll get a scan to check bubs is ok. If there's anymore pain or anything else today then I should go straight in. I'm glad I get to see baby but a bit worried over the circumstances, although I'm sure it'll be fine (or so I keep telling myself). She was a bit shocked that I hadn't been offered an early scan anyway to accurately date my pregnancy because of my long and irregular cycles, not ovulating/possible PCOS. Keep your FX'd for me please :) x


----------



## 2016

Sent my letter by fax and the practice manager called me within 5 minutes! She apologised and assured me the MW would call TODAY! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's great news 2016 :yipee: well done on sorting it out yourself!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hi: everyone! Just got my :bfp: yesterday so you can put me down under December 26th...thanks for the invite Lauryn! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :hi: everyone! Just got my :bfp: yesterday so you can put me down under December 26th...thanks for the invite Lauryn! :hugs:

Yaaaay Rhonda's here!!! :lol:

Congratulations again hun, I'm so very pleased for you! I know a Christmas baby wasn't ideal for you, but God does work in mysterious ways!!

I'll add you to the list now! :flower: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have my ultrasound booked for 11.20am tomorrow morning, I'll be exactly 7 weeks. Just hoping everything is ok x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh...exciting!!! I can't wait to hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and Lauryn your my 1st official bump buddy :D (well the one who is closest to me due date wise anyway!)


----------



## gs20

TTC_Lolly - good luck tomorrow!! I'm sure everything will be fine =)

Welcome to all the new ladies, wow this group is big now!!

2016 - So glad you got that resolved. All it takes sometimes is someone finally realizing it's a person calling that's worried..I swear doc offices can be the worst =P


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs:

And Rhonda, you are mine too!! It's great having an actual BnB buddy get their BFP so soon after I got mine, over the moon for you!


----------



## munch

TCC Lolly hope everything goes well tomorrow. You must have got such a fright. Positive vibes coming your way. Spotting or light bleeding is common in 1st tri as you probably know but try and rest up as much as possible, don't work so hard if you can possibly help it. Looking forward to update. Look after yourself and bub. Xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> And Rhonda, you are mine too!! It's great having an actual BnB buddy get their BFP so soon after I got mine, over the moon for you!

:cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## munch

Opps ttc not TCC.....very tired this evening indeed :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks munch :) and you're right, I am just being a bit OTT I think. I didn't have any cramping or spotting at all with DD, and we've tried for so long and hard for this bubs that I'm just a bit more over protective and paranoid I think.

And don't worry about the typo! Baby brain well and truly in action :haha:


----------



## Lufish

Hi ttc_lolly thanks for adding me Fxd for scan x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Snowflakes :flower:

I hope everyone's Monday is going well. I had a crazy weekend and haven't been on as much as I would've like. This group is growing by the seond, o many pages to catch up on.

2016- Glad that situation worked out, sometimes you do have to kick and fuss and yell to get someone's attention.

TTC_Lolly - maybe just overdid it a bit, put your feet up and relax. I hope all goes well at your scan! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:

AFM - just counting down the days - 10 days until my 8 week scan! :dance:


----------



## 2016

MW called and booked me in for this Saturday???? Bizarre they tell me to wait wait wait then want to see me well before 9 weeks. :shrug:

Think adding the detail of my specific situation ie. incompetent cervix etc. made them spring into action so thank you Honey.Bee for that wise advice. :flower:


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 said:


> MW called and booked me in for this Saturday???? Bizarre they tell me to wait wait wait then want to see me well before 9 weeks. :shrug:
> 
> Think adding the detail of my specific situation ie. incompetent cervix etc. made them spring into action so thank you Honey.Bee for that wise advice. :flower:

RESULT! Glad to be of some help to you - it's usually the other way round!:happydance:

ttc_lolly - hang on in there, Hun. Rest up and don't overdo it. This baby (and you) are too important x x x


----------



## SaucySac38

ttc_lolly - sending hugs to you.

2016 - way to kick some butt and get results!

So many snowflakes now, what a great thing!

One week from my ultrasound. Getting anxious and excited.


----------



## lovie

ttc lolly fingers crossed tomorrow is a lovely happy scan and puts your mind at rest! :hugs::hugs:

honey bee thats great news about the appointment! 

welcome to the new snowflake mummies :)

afm im feeling sick:happydance::happydance::happydance: im so happy! it feels so much more real now! i hope this lasts till 12 weeks, its so reasureing :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Evening ladies and welcome to the new mummys. Who r we all feeling... I've been out all day with DS took him for dinner and then the cinema and god I feel rough now. The headache from hell and feel sooo bloated, couldn't even do my jean up as it was so uncomfortable. Think an early night is in order... School run the the morn yay!! Routine back! I've got docs tomorrow too, hoping the wont put me on clexane as means il probably end up getting induced boo to that. I had a surface blood clot last year and my sister has factor 5 Leiden and had a DVT in her 1st preg so due to the history in family and my previous clot they want to see me. I don't have the gene deficiency though so seems it may just be precaution, not sure how I feel about that as I was induced with DS and it was. Horrible labour. 

Lolly I'm sure things will be fine, uve been working lots the last few days and long hours. Early night is in order Missus. I had spotting at 6 ish weeks with Alfie. Xxxx's for u huni


----------



## 2016

I must apologise as I was as work today and was just posting about my letter/midwife etc. but not able to read the other posts.

I have just caught up and am astounded we are almost at the end of December with due dates! There are going to be January babies in a minute! Eeeeek!

ttc_lolly....I just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow and hope it can reassure you that all is ok with your beanie. :hugs: 

I am off to buy ANOTHER doppler. :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for all the reassurance lovely ladies :hugs: must say I've been feeling fine today although I've had some dull cramps today but sure it's nothing. I'm just staying positive and looking forward to seeing my baby. Hopefully I'll get a scan pic to share with you all x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hope it goes well tomorrow lolly x

I've been having dull painful cramps since last night, eased off during the day today but bad now - is this bad?


----------



## ttc_lolly

The lady I spoke to in EPU said it's normal hun so try not to worry. Cramping is completely normal, as long as it's not accompanied by a bleed.


----------



## 2016

ttc_lolly...I have dull cramps today too and we are both 6+6 today do maybe our beans are having a growth spurt.

ocean_pearl...I clearly remember major cramps around 4 weeks which lasted a day or two. Some lower backache too. Just rest up and drink plenty of water. :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls!


----------



## LuluSS

Ocean pearl - don't worry too much about it. I had pretty bad cramps starting from 11DPO until a couple days after AF was due. I still have some, but they don't last as long and they are very infrequent. You should start to see the cramps minimize within the next couple of days.


----------



## trgirl308

Sara, I got the doppler on ebay, don't remember the brand, but it was the first one that popped up when I searched doppler on ebay, it is pretty equippte and was 50$US. I haven't gotten it yet, but when I do I will let you know if it works. 

The rest is copied from my journal.. it has been an interesting couple of days. 

Telling my granparents went well enough, they were really happy for us. But after dinner I wasn't feeling well so I laid down at their house till DH and my brother were ready to leave. Then we drove my brother home and I threw up all over the street in front of his place. I thought that morning sickness had caught up to me, but a few hours later when I was still throwing up nothing but bile I knew something was wrong. I was admitted to hospital for 12 hours. I spent the entire night throwing up, they determined I had a gastro so once I spent a few hours without throwing up they let me start drinking water and when I was able to hold that down they let me go home. So now I am home resting and trying to eat what I can. 

We went to the hospital right next to our house, because it is right next to our house.. and when we got there the triage nurse told us that in the future because of the pregnancy we should go to any hospital but theirs... :saywhat: They don't have a maternity ward of obgyns.. But they still admitted me and got me on iv and everything. Then this morning when I finally saw the doctor I asked him if it would be possible to try to hear the baby's heartbeat. He wasn't too sure because it is early, but he got the machine and did an ultrasound for me! So DH and I got to see our little bean. I don't have any pictures, but we saw it right away. Looks like a peanut, and we could see the heartbeating nice and strong. We didn't count the heartbeat, didn't want to push the doctor's generosity too much, but it was there and regular. So 12 hours in the hospital totally worth it because we got to see our little baby. :cloud9: 

I am staying home today and tomorrow and will see how I feel by Wednesday. I'm glad that it was a virus and not an indication of the type of ms I would be stuck with...


----------



## juless

trgirl308, glad you're starting to feel better! Must have been lovely to see your little one doing so well!!

I am just exhausted. I can hardly make it through the days. I knew it'd be hard, but this is worse than I expected. I have so much more nausea and feel so much more tired than with #1. Second tri is looking awesome right now!!


----------



## ImSoTired

So I went to the doctor today about the bleeding. The ultrasound tech was at home sick so I unfortunately didn't get to see baby so I am still terrified that something is wrong.:nope: The doctor thinks the bleeding was cervical bleeding from the sex and he says it is common in early pregnancy as the cervix is teaming with bloodcells and sensitive. He checked me for infection and I got bloodwork but I will not find out my levels until tomorrow. I'm soooo nervous. Doctor told me to take it easy and no sex for at least 2 weeks. I'm sure I'll be afraid to have sex for a while anyway. Anyway my appt is still on for wed to take a look at baby and I won't feel better until I hear/see the heartbeat. Keep your fx'd for me. 

I hope everyone here is doing well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Also, does anyone else notice that their symptoms are consistant? I am nauseous one day and fine the next, my boobs hurt bad one day and they feel less sore the next? There are conflicting opinions. Some people say this is normal and others say it is a bad sign? I'm just so terrified and nothing seems to be easing my worried mind at the moment. Can some one please tell me this is normal!? :dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ImSoTired said:


> Also, does anyone else notice that their symptoms are consistant? I am nauseous one day and fine the next, my boobs hurt bad one day and they feel less sore the next? There are conflicting opinions. Some people say this is normal and others say it is a bad sign? I'm just so terrified and nothing seems to be easing my worried mind at the moment. Can some one please tell me this is normal!? :dohh:

That is completely normal hun, this is my 4th pregnancy and it does come stronger some days and not as much as others. I know its hard not worry but as long as your symptoms always come back your ok!!


----------



## Spunky

Hey All! I'm joining you! By Ovulation date I'm due December 25th, happy to be pregnant, hesitant about the due date! Hadn't thought past getting pregnant :haha: 

It just hit me like 5 mins ago about all the worrying over mc and everything else! Starting to freak out, and I have a healthy little boy already!

Not much going on, crampy still (had that with my little guy until 10 weeks) but I feel soooo tired, don't remember being this tired this early before!


----------



## trgirl308

ImSoTired said:


> Also, does anyone else notice that their symptoms are consistant? I am nauseous one day and fine the next, my boobs hurt bad one day and they feel less sore the next? There are conflicting opinions. Some people say this is normal and others say it is a bad sign? I'm just so terrified and nothing seems to be easing my worried mind at the moment. Can some one please tell me this is normal!? :dohh:

There is no normal, for one woman from one pregnancy to another symptoms can vary in their type and frequency. So don't stress about that, enjoy the days where you feel good. :hugs:


----------



## In_Stereo

Im due the 24th of December. Officially 4 weeks today. 

Right now I am currently most worried about Miscarriage. I think thats a common thing in the first part of a pregnancy and I know this in my head. My DH was born with a rare genetic condition called VATERS. Not many babies lived before 1978, so he's really in the first group of kids that are still alive after being diagnosed (born in 86) and well due to that there is not much research on anything regarding the disorder. There isn't as much about men effected as there is about women either. 

We didn't even expect to be able to concieve as the SA results were so low, so it was a huge surprise when we did. We are very excited, but now Im excited and Im afraid if anything happens.

I tried to call the doctors to explain that he has genetic issues and see if I could get an early scan, but they really wont do them before 8 weeks because they say there wont be much to see. Im a little jealous that some of you are able to find doctors willing to do them at 6 as I know seeing something good on the screen would really calm me down, but for now I'll have to wait. I have to go back to the dr at the end of the week and retake the pee test because theirs are not sensitive enough apparently to detect it, even though I came home today and my test was positive in less than a minute. 

Im thinking if I can get a positive result maybe I can score an early scan through my GP, before going to my midwife on the 30th.

Also, symptoms the last few days are waves of queasy tummy, goosebumps, some CM when wiping, hot flashes, insomnia, and fatigue. My breast soreness has subsided for now but Im sure it will be back.


----------



## ImSoTired

In_Stereo- Congrats on your pregnancy and I hope you have no complications due to your Dh's rare disorder or due to anything else for that matter! I hope you can get a nice early scan. Mine is on Wed. I will be nearly 7 weeks. I am absolutely terrified but I hope I find I have no reason for the fear. 
I can't believe you said goosebumps as a symptom! I have had them on and off everyday for a week! I couldn't figure it out but I suppose it can certainly be attributed to the pregnancy! Very interesting.... I wonder what else is in store for us?


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

ImSoTired,
I was thinking of you all day today, and I will continue until Wenesday when everything is figured out! If it makes you feel better one day I have light symptoms & the next I have none! It's freaky when I just don't feel pregnant...just tryng to keep faith! Xoxox praying for your lil sticky bean :))


----------



## 2016

In_Stereo...I had a scan done at 6 weeks but, don't forget, when all you lovely ladies on here are having your scans at 8 weeks, I will be wishing I could have one too. :haha: A week has passed since my scan and the panic has already settled that something has gone wrong in the meantime. :dohh: That's why I ordered my doppler last night in the hope I can find the HB from 8 weeks like I did last time.

Im_so_tired...I will be thinking of you. I had a 10 day wait for my scan to check Sprout was in the right place and it was a very long anxious wait. I am sure everything will be fine. I am kinda glad we are forbidden from DTD the entire pregnancy. I would worry too much otherwise.
My symptoms definitely come and go and I remember the same from last time. My biggest panic at the moment is, although I have plenty symptoms, the MS in particular isn't nearly as bad as with DS. I keep telling myself every pregnancy is different and I was eating/doing different things last time.....but us mommas worry about everything don't we! :flower:

So excited about all the new snowflakes. Welcome! :wave:


----------



## lovie

good mornign :)

welcome to the new snowflakes :flower:the idea of christmas day and christmas eve babies makes me feel all emotional:cry: i dont know why its just an extra special time of year :) 

im so tired i hope everything goes ok with your appointment on wednesday.

my boobs sometimes hurt very much and other times its just a dull ache... 

i feel properly sick im so happy:happydance::happydance: it really worried me when i didnt feel sick, but now i do im just so releived! the idea of feeling like this for the forseeable future is little daunting.. but i hope it sticks around, its so reasuring! for me the worry of a mc or no baby is so much worse than feeling sick!


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> good mornign :)
> 
> welcome to the new snowflakes :flower:the idea of christmas day and christmas eve babies makes me feel all emotional:cry: i dont know why its just an extra special time of year :)
> 
> im so tired i hope everything goes ok with your appointment on wednesday.
> 
> my boobs sometimes hurt very much and other times its just a dull ache...
> 
> i feel properly sick im so happy:happydance::happydance: it really worried me when i didnt feel sick, but now i do im just so releived! the idea of feeling like this for the forseeable future is little daunting.. but i hope it sticks around, its so reasuring! for me the worry of a mc or no baby is so much worse than feeling sick!

Your funny Lovie, I have never known anyone to be happy they are sick! I don't get MS, never did with two previous pregnancies and doesn't appear with this one either....I am so happy I don't :) I guess I fall into the 1/4 that doesn't get MS. 

Still having other symptoms but major one is just tiredness. Having naps when LO does so that's fixing it. Really hope she is still napping when baby comes along. 

Its so exciting all these December bubbas!! O know what you mean re Christmas babies...it's just extra special!


----------



## lovie

:) i think its one of the good things about long term ttc, all the aoying bits of pregnancy and motherhood are things that at times i thought id never get to experience, i have wished to feel sick and have sleepless nights and endless nappies for so long!

thats lucky that you dont feel sick! I hope you continue to keep your 2nd littlest one napping when the bubba arives! id really like to involve my little sister in my pregnancy as much as possible (she's 9 too) i was wondering if you had any tips? i was thinking of getting a dopler so she can here the babies heart, or also maybe taking her to my 12 week scan.

marmite on toast eaten and now i feel much better :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Has everyone told their families yet? I haven't! Was going to wait until after first scan?


----------



## Lufish

Hey in_stereo, welcome - same due date as me!

Ocean_pearl I want to wait till 12 weeks to tell anyone, but it's going to be a struggle! I spend most of my working day with two female collegues, who I'm sure will guess before that.

Also I'm a teacher and am supposed to be going on a school trip when I wil be about 14 weeks. It involves flying, and a fairly remote location, although I won't have to do anything strenuous whilst I'm there and food shouldn't be an issue. DH is concerned about me going. Any advice? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> :) i think its one of the good things about long term ttc, all the aoying bits of pregnancy and motherhood are things that at times i thought id never get to experience, i have wished to feel sick and have sleepless nights and endless nappies for so long!
> 
> thats lucky that you dont feel sick! I hope you continue to keep your 2nd littlest one napping when the bubba arives! id really like to involve my little sister in my pregnancy as much as possible (she's 9 too) i was wondering if you had any tips? i was thinking of getting a dopler so she can here the babies heart, or also maybe taking her to my 12 week scan.
> 
> marmite on toast eaten and now i feel much better :)

Totally understand now you explained it like that :) 

It's lovely you want to involve your sister, it might help with any jealousy too. Doppler is an excellent idea, was thinking the same. I took my then 8 year old to my DD2's scan, we had to wait and wait and then she got bored and i don't think really appreciated as much as I had hoped but I don't regret taking her though. Another good idea is taking her shopping and letting her pick out something for the baby, clothes or toy. My mum got baby dolls for my daughter and step daughter, in lovely knitted outfits, one pink and one yellow, she gave them to the girls in hospital when I had DD2, the loved having their own babies :). Are you going to find out the sex? We are definitely going to ;) so can't wait! Am dying to know!! Happy either way just really want to know.....


----------



## munch

ocean_pearl said:


> Has everyone told their families yet? I haven't! Was going to wait until after first scan?

Congrats ocean pearl! I have told my parents and one of my best friends, but that's all. I also told a random stranger today....felt funny as i said it out loud....


----------



## munch

munch said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> :) i think its one of the good things about long term ttc, all the aoying bits of pregnancy and motherhood are things that at times i thought id never get to experience, i have wished to feel sick and have sleepless nights and endless nappies for so long!
> 
> thats lucky that you dont feel sick! I hope you continue to keep your 2nd littlest one napping when the bubba arives! id really like to involve my little sister in my pregnancy as much as possible (she's 9 too) i was wondering if you had any tips? i was thinking of getting a dopler so she can here the babies heart, or also maybe taking her to my 12 week scan.
> 
> marmite on toast eaten and now i feel much better :)
> 
> Totally understand now you explained it like that :)
> 
> It's lovely you want to involve your sister, it might help with any jealousy too. Doppler is an excellent idea, was thinking the same. I took my then 8 year old to my DD2's scan, we had to wait and wait and then she got bored and i don't think really appreciated as much as I had hoped but I don't regret taking her though. Another good idea is taking her shopping and letting her pick out something for the baby, clothes or toy. My mum got baby dolls for my daughter and step daughter, in lovely knitted outfits, one pink and one yellow, she gave them to the girls in hospital when I had DD2, the loved having their own babies :). Are you going to find out the sex? We are definitely going to ;) so can't wait! Am dying to know!! Happy either way just really want to know.....Click to expand...

Actually DD1 was 7 when she went to scan....


----------



## ImSoTired

LvMyHsbnd said:


> ImSoTired,
> I was thinking of you all day today, and I will continue until Wenesday when everything is figured out! If it makes you feel better one day I have light symptoms & the next I have none! It's freaky when I just don't feel pregnant...just tryng to keep faith! Xoxox praying for your lil sticky bean :))

Thanks so much for your support everyone. I'm going to call the doctor in a bit and get my levels from the bloodwork yesterday and discuss my symptoms with them. I am a bundle of nerves. I'm so worried something is wrong! I can only hope my numbers are nice and high and they will be again on Wed. I am hoping and praying we see a nice healthy, growing baby with a nice strong heartbeat. I am really an emotional wreck! I just hope it's a lot of unnecessary worrying and baby is fine!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Spunky said:


> Hey All! I'm joining you! By Ovulation date I'm due December 25th, happy to be pregnant, hesitant about the due date! Hadn't thought past getting pregnant :haha: !




In_Stereo said:


> Im due the 24th of December. Officially 4 weeks today.

Welcome ladies and congratulations to you both :flower: I'll add you to the list now!



ocean_pearl said:


> Has everyone told their families yet? I haven't! Was going to wait until after first scan?

We told both of our familes at around 4 weeks I think, but keeping it from friends and everyone else until our dating scan I think :)

Had my scan today :) Baby was absolutely fine, and had a lovely strong heartbeat too. I am over the moon! She saw a tiny pool of blood at the bottom of my uterus (no where near my pregnancy sac) and said it isn't anything major at all and my body will most likely soak it back in now as my cervix starts to close up. Here's our little blob :cloud9:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/photo9.jpg


----------



## 2016

Aaah brilliant ttc_lolly. What a relief! I see your scan says you are 8w1d. Does that mean you are further ahead than you thought?

imsotired...I am rooting for nice high numbers so you can stop worrying too. :hugs:

oceanpearl...We told family after I had my first bloods done and, since I've had an early scan, I've already told work and a bunch of other people. I just can't keep my own secrets! I probably won't properly "go global" with the news until after the 12 week scan though.

Ladies my bowels are making life a misery - tmi but I keep getting searing pains in my bowels and BOTH constipation and diarrhea every day! I do have a tendency for IBS anyway and had this same horrible pain and diarrhea 5+ times a day from 28 weeks when heavy pregnant with DS...just don't know why it's started so early this time. :shrug: I don't have a gallbladder and wonder if that's got anything to do with it.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Welcome to all the new snowflakes!

ImSoTired - fx'd crossed that all is well for you and your little bean! :hugs:

TTC_Lolly - Yaye! Our third snowflake scan!  Looks great and thanks for sharing hun!

AFM - I'm a mix between dull nausea, lack of apetite, heartburn and gas... Oh and I'm soooo emotional. I saw this story on the news this morning about a 3 year old who was accidentally kidnapped in carjacking and left out on the street at 2:30 in the morning and I started crying. He ended up being ok but I was in tears :cry:


----------



## Saradavies89

si glad everthing is ok for u ttc_lolly im going for my first midwife appointment on thursday am going to see if i can have an early scan to msake sure all is ok xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Great news lolly! Love the scan pic!

Thanks for replies girls, I'm thinking I'll tell my family after 6 weeks.

Here's my tests from 11dpo, 13dpo and today at 15dpo. V happy :D

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7cec162e.jpg


----------



## Jamandspoon

Hello Ladies, Can I join December Snowflakes?

I am due on December 18th - this will *hopefully* be my first and I am scared, nervous, excited, and sooo happy!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies, can i join you? I am not 100% sure when I am due. I told my doc i thought Dec 18, but based on my HCG levels, she thinks sooner, so I guess I'll have to wait for a dating scan to find out officially! 

I have my first scan TOMORROW! That seems so early, at somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks. Has anyone else had a scan this early, and if so, what did they see?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Jamandspoon said:


> Hello Ladies, Can I join December Snowflakes?
> 
> I am due on December 18th - this will *hopefully* be my first and I am scared, nervous, excited, and sooo happy!




Chloe597 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join you? I am not 100% sure when I am due. I told my doc i thought Dec 18, but based on my HCG levels, she thinks sooner, so I guess I'll have to wait for a dating scan to find out officially!
> 
> I have my first scan TOMORROW! That seems so early, at somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks. Has anyone else had a scan this early, and if so, what did they see?

Welcome girls! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Waiting for the nurse to call me back is freaking me out! I'm panicing! I need to relax, but I'm finding it so hard:cry: I just hope everything is ok and I won't relax until I know it is.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ImSoTired said:


> Waiting for the nurse to call me back is freaking me out! I'm panicing! I need to relax, but I'm finding it so hard:cry: I just hope everything is ok and I won't relax until I know it is.

Please relax honey, your worrying isn't going to help anything! Put your mind somewhere else. I'm sure everythings fine :flower:


----------



## Feronia

Welcome! Looks like we have some new December 18th due dates here -- I'm also due then! Bump buddies anyone?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong??? 

I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused. 

So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture. 

Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!

Your thoughts? X

https://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/


----------



## ImSoTired

Lisaloo82 said:


> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X

I'm so sorry. I hope it is just a fluke! I am also so worried and nothing can put my mind at ease right now!:cry: I'm freaking out as I'm sure you are too. I hope that verything turns out well for the both of us even though we are both feeling so negative.:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

2016 said:


> Aaah brilliant ttc_lolly. What a relief! I see your scan says you are 8w1d. Does that mean you are further ahead than you thought?.

Thank you :hugs: no definitely not further along, that gestation is going by my LMP but I had long and irregular cycles so I knew I wouldn't be anywhere near that far along! She actually dated me 6+6 but I'm going to stay at 7 for now until I get my dating scan :)



ocean_pearl said:


> Great news lolly! Love the scan pic!
> 
> Thanks for replies girls, I'm thinking I'll tell my family after 6 weeks.
> 
> Here's my tests from 11dpo, 13dpo and today at 15dpo. V happy :D
> 
> https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7cec162e.jpg

Thank you :hugs:

Lovely progression too! :thumbup:



Jamandspoon said:


> Hello Ladies, Can I join December Snowflakes?
> 
> I am due on December 18th - this will *hopefully* be my first and I am scared, nervous, excited, and sooo happy!




Chloe597 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join you? I am not 100% sure when I am due. I told my doc i thought Dec 18, but based on my HCG levels, she thinks sooner, so I guess I'll have to wait for a dating scan to find out officially!
> 
> I have my first scan TOMORROW! That seems so early, at somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks. Has anyone else had a scan this early, and if so, what did they see?

Welcome & congrats new Snowflakes! I'll add you both to the list straight away :flower:

Chloe - unsure what they'll see that early, I do know a couple of ladies have had scans around the same time though so hopefully they'll be able to help out. I had mine today and saw the sac, baby's heartbeat etc. (edit: I've also put you on the list for the 18th but can change it when you know the date from your scan. When was your LMP?)



ImSoTired said:


> Waiting for the nurse to call me back is freaking me out! I'm panicing! I need to relax, but I'm finding it so hard:cry: I just hope everything is ok and I won't relax until I know it is.

Try to relax Hun :hugs: thinking of you x



Lisaloo82 said:


> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X

Lisa I can imagine how worried you must be :hugs: definitely mention it at your appointment tomorrow and they'll want to recheck your hcg levels to make sure they are doubling.

Try to relax (hard I know) and don't think the absolute worst until you get your hcg levels back x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lisaloo82 said:


> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X

Hey Hun, your pics didnt come up. Do you have any ICs or frers? Maybe go get one because there are many cbdigis that are faulty. Keep us posted, you must be so worried, try not to x


----------



## Lisaloo82

ocean_pearl said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hun, your pics didnt come up. Do you have any ICs or frers? Maybe go get one because there are many cbdigis that are faulty. Keep us posted, you must be so worried, try not to xClick to expand...

 I've one ic since cb digi and still had faint line. I've just done frer and I think there is the faintest of lines, but may just be my eyes playing tricks, will try again in am with fmu. 

Does anyone know how to upload pics!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've explained in my journal hun :hugs: if you click go advance when making a post it gives you an option to attach pictures x


----------



## Lisaloo82

dont know if this will work
https://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/


----------



## Lisaloo82

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/tests17thApril.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lisa did you look at the lines of the last digi you did? Those lines don't look very dark but I didn't open my 1-2 up so I'm not sure what to compare it with. My 3+ had 3 lines all as dark as the other but I did that at 6+4 so they were bound to be.

Any way you could get your bloods drawn today?


----------



## ImSoTired

lisaloo ive never taken a digi apart so i'm not really sure what I'm looking at here. I do however see a second line so I hope what you are dealing with is a faulty test. 

The nurse just called me. She did not tell me what my levels were but that the doctor was happy with them. So I am assuming they are within the normal 6-7 week range. I feel only slightly better. Tomorrow is the sonogram and I know I will be very nervous until I see of hear a heartbeat. I know my heart will break if I don't see one. I am as prepared as I can be for a heartbreak. My nausea has been virtually non existant for the past 2 days and it was very mild on Sat and Sun. I feel as though something is wrong. I get more bloods and the sono tomorrow. Trying not to panic but as many of you know it's so difficult:cry:


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttc_lolly said:


> Lisa did you look at the lines of the last digi you did? Those lines don't look very dark but I didn't open my 1-2 up so I'm not sure what to compare it with. My 3+ had 3 lines all as dark as the other but I did that at 6+4 so they were bound to be.
> 
> Any way you could get your bloods drawn today?

i did the 1st cb with FMU, i cracked it open the other day and the line was very faint. the 2nd strip had one faint line on. im guessing this strip it the bit thats tells u how far along?? 

ive just compared them and i think todays line is slightly darker. u cant really tell in the picture. todays test was done with 3rd or 4th urine of the day.

i think im just clutching at straws here.

i couldnt have bloods today, have to wait until the am. going 1st thing thenhave to wait a day or so for results! this next fews days is gonna drag.

its baffling me as i have no pain or bleeding??? 

the yellow ish test is the older one

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/tests2.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Today's definitely looks darker so that is confusing :wacko: the only thing you can do then hun is wait for your hcg levels and see if they are rising sufficiently. I know that is a lot easier said than done :( thinking of you, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: x


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttc_lolly said:


> Today's definitely looks darker so that is confusing :wacko: the only thing you can do then hun is wait for your hcg levels and see if they are rising sufficiently. I know that is a lot easier said than done :( thinking of you, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: x

Yeah I guess it's gonna be a waiting game, I kinda thought something didn't feel right hence why the POAS all the time. I did one test with Alfie and thought nothing more. Xxx

Thanks girls for ur replys I'll keep u all updated xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Lisaloo82 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Today's definitely looks darker so that is confusing :wacko: the only thing you can do then hun is wait for your hcg levels and see if they are rising sufficiently. I know that is a lot easier said than done :( thinking of you, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: x
> 
> Yeah I guess it's gonna be a waiting game, I kinda thought something didn't feel right hence why the POAS all the time. I did one test with Alfie and thought nothing more. Xxx
> 
> Thanks girls for ur replys I'll keep u all updated xxClick to expand...

I think we repeatedly torture ourselves by poas because we are just so afraid. Especially being a member of bnb and hearing all of those tragic stories about failed pregnancies. I haven't been poas lately because I am trying to restrain myself. I shouldn't say that though because I have been using opks just to see a nice dark line once and a while. I'm just so nervous and I hope I am over reacting but it's so hard not to worry:cry:

Lisaloo I hope everything is ok. I guess you and I will both find out tomorrow for sure what is going on. Have you thought about going to buy more tests? I hope it's good news all around.:hugs:I know we are currently going through a very hard time...


----------



## 2016

Lisaloo82 said:


> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/tests17thApril.jpg

This document explains how the digits work and what the lines on the two strips mean. Page 6 has the pictures.
https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf
From this, your test definitely looks like a 1-2 heading towards 2-3. Looks probably faulty to me. :hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

Blu_Butterfly said:


> AFM - I'm a mix between dull nausea, lack of apetite, heartburn and gas... Oh and I'm soooo emotional. I saw this story on the news this morning about a 3 year old who was accidentally kidnapped in carjacking and left out on the street at 2:30 in the morning and I started crying. He ended up being ok but I was in tears :cry:

Ditto on the crazy crying and emotions. DH thought it would be a good idea to watch the Green Mile last night (for some reason I had never seen the movie) and I bawled like a baby through the last few minutes, then couldn't go to sleep because every time I would think about it I would start crying again. DH said only comedies from here on out.:haha:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Lisa and I'm so tired, hope everything goes well tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 said:


> Ladies my bowels are making life a misery - tmi but I keep getting searing pains in my bowels and BOTH constipation and diarrhea every day! I do have a tendency for IBS anyway and had this same horrible pain and diarrhea 5+ times a day from 28 weeks when heavy pregnant with DS...just don't know why it's started so early this time. :shrug: I don't have a gallbladder and wonder if that's got anything to do with it.

Oh no. Sounds like you are really suffering, poor you. I think you might be right - without a gallbladder and with IBS you would be more prone to these things. Did you get IBS after your gallbladder was removed? I really hope it settles. Try and cut out any greasy foods and very sweet foods too. Also keep your water intake up if you are having lots of diarrhoea. Finally, rest up because any stressing is not going to help. I think you should also see your GP, just to be on the safe side x


----------



## ImSoTired

2016 it's great that you found that about the clearblue digi. Also perhaps you didn't hold it in your urine long enough and it was very diluted? I think it's a case of a faulty test, I really do. Best of luck lisaloo!


----------



## Lisaloo82

ImSoTired said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Today's definitely looks darker so that is confusing :wacko: the only thing you can do then hun is wait for your hcg levels and see if they are rising sufficiently. I know that is a lot easier said than done :( thinking of you, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: x
> 
> Yeah I guess it's gonna be a waiting game, I kinda thought something didn't feel right hence why the POAS all the time. I did one test with Alfie and thought nothing more. Xxx
> 
> Thanks girls for ur replys I'll keep u all updated xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think we repeatedly torture ourselves by poas because we are just so afraid. Especially being a member of bnb and hearing all of those tragic stories about failed pregnancies. I haven't been poas lately because I am trying to restrain myself. I shouldn't say that though because I have been using opks just to see a nice dark line once and a while. I'm just so nervous and I hope I am over reacting but it's so hard not to worry:cry:
> 
> Lisaloo I hope everything is ok. I guess you and I will both find out tomorrow for sure what is going on. Have you thought about going to buy more tests? I hope it's good news all around.:hugs:I know we are currently going through a very hard time...Click to expand...

Yea I spend another £25 on cb digi and frer. Will do one with FMU

Fx'd for u huni xxx


----------



## di79

After try for nearly 2 years and 2 mc i am so pleased to be preggo with baby #2 hopefully all will go well and i will meet the new bundle of joy on the 11/12/12!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lovie

munch said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> :) i think its one of the good things about long term ttc, all the aoying bits of pregnancy and motherhood are things that at times i thought id never get to experience, i have wished to feel sick and have sleepless nights and endless nappies for so long!
> 
> thats lucky that you dont feel sick! I hope you continue to keep your 2nd littlest one napping when the bubba arives! id really like to involve my little sister in my pregnancy as much as possible (she's 9 too) i was wondering if you had any tips? i was thinking of getting a dopler so she can here the babies heart, or also maybe taking her to my 12 week scan.
> 
> marmite on toast eaten and now i feel much better :)
> 
> Totally understand now you explained it like that :)
> 
> It's lovely you want to involve your sister, it might help with any jealousy too. Doppler is an excellent idea, was thinking the same. I took my then 8 year old to my DD2's scan, we had to wait and wait and then she got bored and i don't think really appreciated as much as I had hoped but I don't regret taking her though. Another good idea is taking her shopping and letting her pick out something for the baby, clothes or toy. My mum got baby dolls for my daughter and step daughter, in lovely knitted outfits, one pink and one yellow, she gave them to the girls in hospital when I had DD2, the loved having their own babies :). Are you going to find out the sex? We are definitely going to ;) so can't wait! Am dying to know!! Happy either way just really want to know.....Click to expand...

 Thanks for those ideas :) I will definatly take her out and let her choose something for the baby :) we will find out the sex, mostly because im worried about having a girl, there is a chance my pcos would be passed onto a girl, so if its a boy it will take that worry away. I'm going for gender nutral either way and my sister is a tom boy, i asked her what she thought about the name freja and she said she hates it its too girly! we will probably have to pay for an extrascan to find out the sex they dont like to do that here.. i allways fancied a 4d scan so its a greta excuse!



ttc_lolly said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Hey All! I'm joining you! By Ovulation date I'm due December 25th, happy to be pregnant, hesitant about the due date! Hadn't thought past getting pregnant :haha: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In_Stereo said:
> 
> 
> Im due the 24th of December. Officially 4 weeks today.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome ladies and congratulations to you both :flower: I'll add you to the list now!
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone told their families yet? I haven't! Was going to wait until after first scan?Click to expand...
> 
> We told both of our familes at around 4 weeks I think, but keeping it from friends and everyone else until our dating scan I think :)
> 
> Had my scan today :) Baby was absolutely fine, and had a lovely strong heartbeat too. I am over the moon! She saw a tiny pool of blood at the bottom of my uterus (no where near my pregnancy sac) and said it isn't anything major at all and my body will most likely soak it back in now as my cervix starts to close up. Here's our little blob :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/photo9.jpgClick to expand...

 awww congrats on your scan:happydance::happydance:



Lisaloo82 said:


> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X
> 
> https://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/

 oh hun, so sorry about all the worry of the tests:nope::hugs: i think the 2nd one definatly looks darker! i have a pic of the 1st one i did, i think it was just 2-3 weeks i can show it you if it would help:hugs:



ImSoTired said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. I hope it is just a fluke! I am also so worried and nothing can put my mind at ease right now!:cry: I'm freaking out as I'm sure you are too. I hope that verything turns out well for the both of us even though we are both feeling so negative.:hugs:Click to expand...

 I hope the scan goes well tomorrow hun, its great news that the dr was happy with your hcg numbers:hugs:

I have had such a scare today... warning in advance this is farrrr TMI! so dont read if your eating tea! i whiped after the loo and had a massive huge blob of yellow ewcm:sick: more than i have ever had around ovulation time :( im so worried that its the start of a miscarriage:cry::cry::nope: has anyone else had unusual mucus?


----------



## MD1223

Hi, 

We just got a very light BFP this morning. Going in for blood test to confirm tomorrow morning. EDD - 12/23/12. 

This will be our first and this is our fourth month TTC. Super excited but hesitant. Still doesn't feel real. Excited to join the December Snowflakes and hope to stick around!!


----------



## lovie

di79 said:


> After try for nearly 2 years and 2 mc i am so pleased to be preggo with baby #2 hopefully all will go well and i will meet the new bundle of joy on the 11/12/12!!!!:happydance::happydance:

congratulations:happydance: and congrats to all the new snowflake mummies :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

2016 said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/tests17thApril.jpg
> 
> This document explains how the digits work and what the lines on the two strips mean. Page 6 has the pictures.
> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf
> From this, your test definitely looks like a 1-2 heading towards 2-3. Looks probably faulty to me. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank u Hun, I just don't get it, as the "not pregnant" picture clearly shows no lines xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Lovie that would be great.. My email is [email protected]


----------



## trgirl308

Lovie, don't worry about mucus. I wouldn't say it is unusual, but I definitely notice more now than before I was pregnant. I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## Honey.Bee

ttc_lolly - YAY for your scan. Knew it would be ok but lovely to see your little snowflake! :hugs:

ImSoTired - I reckon that if your GP had any concerns they would have called you in. I think it's good news, Hun x

lisaloo82 - Sorry, I'm not much help on the testing front. I didn't test until 14dpo so I don't think I can give you any advice except I agree with ttc_lolly - get your hcg levels checked. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM -my boobs are GIGANTIC today! DH delighted, but cannot get in half my dresses for work. Seriously? I'm not even 6 weeks yet! I can feel the imminent arrival of MS too. The low grade car sickness feeling has been replaced by much stronger waves of nausea. Keeping my breakfast down this morning was a real struggle. I've also been waking up ridiculously early (4am today). I've told my BF and brother now and also a friend at work who is ttc (she guessed after I nearly fainted on her....). My brother tells me that according to Chinese astrology, we will be having dragon babies. Apparently this is a good thing (the birth rate in China shoots up in the year of the Dragon)!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck tomorrow imsotired x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lisa, hope your tests tomorrow bring good news, I'm thinking faulty test x


----------



## Honey.Bee

ocean_pearl - great progression! Looks good to me x

lovie - I have had more CM too, a couple of weeks ago it was creamy but today was more like EWCM. I think it is normal to have increased CM in early pregnancy x PS thanks for the warning - had just finished my tea!


----------



## lovie

Lisaloo82 said:


> Lovie that would be great.. My email is [email protected]

might be easier if i post it here :) i never check my email i need to get the password reminder question and everything:dohh:

i only have the test strip with 2 lines, there are 2 tests, the lighter said 2-3 weeks and the darker 3+.. i didnt get a 1-2 as i tested late... but i think yours should be at least a 1-2!!


----------



## lovie

forgot the pic:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lovie

thanks for the reasurence about the cm ladies :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

di79 said:


> After try for nearly 2 years and 2 mc i am so pleased to be preggo with baby #2 hopefully all will go well and i will meet the new bundle of joy on the 11/12/12!!!!:happydance::happydance:




MD1223 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just got a very light BFP this morning. Going in for blood test to confirm tomorrow morning. EDD - 12/23/12.
> 
> This will be our first and this is our fourth month TTC. Super excited but hesitant. Still doesn't feel real. Excited to join the December Snowflakes and hope to stick around!!

Congrats and welcome ladies :flower: I'll add you to our EDD list.

We have so many Snowflakes now! AMAZING :cloud9:

lovie - I wouldn't be concerned about creamy CM at all. Mine is plenty creamy, and was with DD too. It also has a pregnant smell about it too :haha: that is too TMI and a bit gross, I know :rofl: but I remember it from DD's pregnancy!


----------



## lovie

ttc_lolly said:


> di79 said:
> 
> 
> After try for nearly 2 years and 2 mc i am so pleased to be preggo with baby #2 hopefully all will go well and i will meet the new bundle of joy on the 11/12/12!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We just got a very light BFP this morning. Going in for blood test to confirm tomorrow morning. EDD - 12/23/12.
> 
> This will be our first and this is our fourth month TTC. Super excited but hesitant. Still doesn't feel real. Excited to join the December Snowflakes and hope to stick around!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats and welcome ladies :flower: I'll add you to our EDD list.
> 
> We have so many Snowflakes now! AMAZING :cloud9:
> 
> lovie - I wouldn't be concerned about creamy CM at all. Mine is plenty creamy, and was with DD too. It also has a pregnant smell about it too :haha: that is too TMI and a bit gross, I know :rofl: but I remember it from DD's pregnancy!Click to expand...

of to the bathroom to investigate! it was definatly ewcm like tho.. back to creamy now


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't think pregnancy has a particular type of CM hun, all women are different 9or so fertility friend told me anyway :haha:) so I still wouldn't worry.

If it is very yellow, and smells bad (again, sorry TMI!) you might want to get checked out by a doctor as it could be an infection/thrush x


----------



## Roma3

Lisaloo, don't fret flower it'll be okay and there will be a reason :)

Let us know as soon as you find out, I will keep checking in to hear from you. 

Get some rest tonight and it will all be clearer tomorrow and your mind will be at ease xxx


----------



## lovie

ttc_lolly said:


> I don't think pregnancy has a particular type of CM hun, all women are different 9or so fertility friend told me anyway :haha:) so I still wouldn't worry.
> 
> If it is very yellow, and smells bad (again, sorry TMI!) you might want to get checked out by a doctor as it could be an infection/thrush x

it does smell different how odd! my oh called the midwife (i dont speak good enough swedish t speak to them) and they said it was fine.. i dont beleive them tho! there must be a reason for it being yellow!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I've had a bit of yellow cm as well, I'm not worried. If its not bright red blood I'm not fretting! May just be to hormones or dehydration :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Google doesn't say anything alarming about yellow CM lovie. I think you're fine :)


----------



## 2016

Ladies I don't know if it's stuff I read on here or something real, but I've really started worrying about my little bean today. I've pretty much convinced myself something has gone wrong. I was throwing up up until Friday but since Saturday have felt less and less queasy and today only slightly so. I also swear my bbs have shrunk back again.
I don't have any pain or bleeding but worry my body wouldn't mc naturally cos I'm taking progesterone and it will keep things going.
After seeing all the tests on here I peed on my last cheapie test and the test line was much much lighter than the one I took 2 weeks ago. I don't know if it is cos I only held my pee for 2 hours and had loads to drink but I am pretty sure it should be darker.
I feel like Sprout is gone and I don't know what to do. :cry: I know the hospital won't look at me without pain or bleeding so I guess all I can do is wait.
Why did I take that stupid test just before bed. I shan't be able to sleep now. :(
And now Ive told work and everything. What a mess. :( :( :(


----------



## tannembaum

Just saw this group and thought I'd pop in to say congrats and have a happy, healthy 9 months everybody!!

I was a snowflake last year, my edd was the 25th, changed to the 22nd and my little pudding came on the 30th!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh 2016 :hugs: you know that symptoms can come and go, you've been through this before! But I know that doesn't make it any the less easier not to worry (I do it myself too :dohh:) and your test is probably definitely a bit lighter because you haven't held your pee in that long. Was your last test before this one done with FMU/a realllly undiluted pee? I bet it was :hugs: Please try not to fret and worry x


----------



## ttc_lolly

tannembaum said:


> Just saw this group and thought I'd pop in to say congrats and have a happy, healthy 9 months everybody!!
> 
> I was a snowflake last year, my edd was the 25th, changed to the 22nd and my little pudding came on the 30th!!

Awww thank you! :hugs:


----------



## tannembaum

2016 - its probably because it wasnt FMU and the dye in each test is different. You could dip 10 tests in the same pot of wee and get 10 different lines! Try not to worry!


----------



## lovie

2016, ic can be so wrong and your pee was diuted:hugs: i know when its your own tests it so hard to look at it positively:hugs: a good friend of mine on here did a test at 7 weeks that was really light, she now has an adorable 4 month old from that pregnancy:hugs: could you pee 1st thing tomorrow and then pop out and get a digi and hopefully that will put your mind at rest:hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

2016 said:


> Ladies I don't know if it's stuff I read on here or something real, but I've really started worrying about my little bean today. I've pretty much convinced myself something has gone wrong. I was throwing up up until Friday but since Saturday have felt less and less queasy and today only slightly so. I also swear my bbs have shrunk back again.
> I don't have any pain or bleeding but worry my body wouldn't mc naturally cos I'm taking progesterone and it will keep things going.
> After seeing all the tests on here I peed on my last cheapie test and the test line was much much lighter than the one I took 2 weeks ago. I don't know if it is cos I only held my pee for 2 hours and had loads to drink but I am pretty sure it should be darker.
> I feel like Sprout is gone and I don't know what to do. :cry: I know the hospital won't look at me without pain or bleeding so I guess all I can do is wait.
> Why did I take that stupid test just before bed. I shan't be able to sleep now. :(
> And now Ive told work and everything. What a mess. :( :( :(

:hugs: Do you have an appt for an U/S scheduled coming up? I know things are different in the UK than US. I called my doc last week in a panic and they fit me in that day to do a 5 week U/S because I had this terrible feeling about everything (and a bit of left side pain). Keeping you in my thoughts 2016. BTW your toddler is adorable!


----------



## flower94

Just got positive tests today so I'll be joining you ladies!! 

Due the 29th of December!!


----------



## trgirl308

2016 try not to worry. But... could you not claim to have pain so they would see you? You can't fake bleeding.. but you can fake pain. :) I'm sure everything is fine, symptoms come and go. :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

flower94 said:


> Just got positive tests today so I'll be joining you ladies!!
> 
> Due the 29th of December!!

Welcome and congratulations :flower: I'll add you to our list now!

Wow EDD of 29th coming in already! That'll soon be it for the Snowflakes, then it'll just be getting past first tri together, second tri and scans yipee:) and then we'll all have our lovely little babies to hold after 3rd!


----------



## munch

Morning/evening ladies. I just want to say Lisa, Im So tired and 2016 that I have my FX for all of you that is everything is ok. I do also want to say that symptoms do come and go, tests can be faulty and urine concentrations differ all the time. I feel for you all and I can't tell you how important it is not to be too stressed. It may also be a good idea not to read to much, I know you love this site as I do but sometimes reading other peoples experiences can play games with your own head. Sorry if I am coming across badly. Please try stay positive and my thoughts are with you all xx 

Lovie, sounds quite thrushy to me. Have you had any itchiness? I would go and get a swap taken by your GP or midwife if it continues to happen. Thrush is quite common in pregnancy and they say it's like (TMI) cottage cheese is appearance. 

I seem to miss all the action over night as my time difference is so different to most of you. 

Looking forward to hearing some good news :) 

I am a registered nurse and this is my 3rd....sorry if I sound preachy, I don't mean to..... Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Not preachy at all munch, it's great to have advice from someone who knows what they are talking about professionally :)


----------



## juless

Lovie, a few days ago I had a large amount of dark yellow cm - it freaked me out! Only happened once when I wiped and that was it. I'm thinking it's just all these crazy hormones!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks munch. I have been taking it all a bit easier since the nurse called and said my numbers looked good and I got another bout of nausea after dinner. I think it was the loss of symptoms in addition to the spotting that made me think the worst even though I had no evidence. I am still genuinely worried but I think I will feel a lot better if I have a good scan and a nice rise in numbers tomorrow. I could perhaps stop worrying for a little while. It's just that these symptoms will be strong for a few days and then be gone for a few days. It is so unpredictable and worrisome. I did briefly discuss it with the nurse on the phone when she called and she said it is common for symptoms to come and go and it could be something as simple as a scent in the house of the way I brushed my teeth that had given me the nausea and something other days was just different enough to not strike up the nausea. 

2016 I think it might be another case of a test problem whether it be diluted urine or what not. I know it's almost impossible to relax (because I know I cannot) but see if you can't coerce a doctor into seeing you because you are having some real concerns. Good luck, hun. I know it's rough.


----------



## 2016

Thanks ladies...

lily lee...I had a scan at 6 weeks and all was fine. Won't be getting another until 12 weeks.

trgirl...I did contemplate that even though it's naughty, I just worry I'm then taking a spot away from a woman who really needs a scan. I feel bad cos I've already had one even though I know it's daft.

munch...no not preachy at all. I remember from last time that symptoms come and go, but I don't recall them going so completely and for so long. :( I know reading stuff on here doesn't help so perhaps I need to take a break if I can tear myself away.

I could go out and buy another digi but, honestly I am afraid what it will say :(

Had such trouble getting to sleep last night, was crying my eyes out. DH says I'm being overly negative and silly. I still feel a bad feeling in my gut. Have woken up to tend to DS in the night and now can't sleep again from worry. :cry:

Gonna call the EPU tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## gs20

> We told both of our familes at around 4 weeks I think, but keeping it from friends and everyone else until our dating scan I think :)
> 
> Had my scan today :) Baby was absolutely fine, and had a lovely strong heartbeat too. I am over the moon! She saw a tiny pool of blood at the bottom of my uterus (no where near my pregnancy sac) and said it isn't anything major at all and my body will most likely soak it back in now as my cervix starts to close up. Here's our little blob :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/photo9.jpg


Perfect! So happy you got to hear the heartbeat!!



2016 said:


> Aaah brilliant ttc_lolly. What a relief! I see your scan says you are 8w1d. Does that mean you are further ahead than you thought?
> 
> imsotired...I am rooting for nice high numbers so you can stop worrying too. :hugs:
> 
> oceanpearl...We told family after I had my first bloods done and, since I've had an early scan, I've already told work and a bunch of other people. I just can't keep my own secrets! I probably won't properly "go global" with the news until after the 12 week scan though.
> 
> Ladies my bowels are making life a misery - tmi but I keep getting searing pains in my bowels and BOTH constipation and diarrhea every day! I do have a tendency for IBS anyway and had this same horrible pain and diarrhea 5+ times a day from 28 weeks when heavy pregnant with DS...just don't know why it's started so early this time. :shrug: I don't have a gallbladder and wonder if that's got anything to do with it.

Ugh that sounds awful 2016 :cry: I've just had the constipation part and makes my bloating so much worse. I hope it gets better rather than worse this time..



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Welcome to all the new snowflakes!
> 
> ImSoTired - fx'd crossed that all is well for you and your little bean! :hugs:
> 
> TTC_Lolly - Yaye! Our third snowflake scan!  Looks great and thanks for sharing hun!
> 
> AFM - I'm a mix between dull nausea, lack of apetite, heartburn and gas... Oh and I'm soooo emotional. I saw this story on the news this morning about a 3 year old who was accidentally kidnapped in carjacking and left out on the street at 2:30 in the morning and I started crying. He ended up being ok but I was in tears :cry:

I'm right there with you, I'm crying at the drop of a hat! This has to stop (especially when at work...)



ocean_pearl said:


> Great news lolly! Love the scan pic!
> 
> Thanks for replies girls, I'm thinking I'll tell my family after 6 weeks.
> 
> Here's my tests from 11dpo, 13dpo and today at 15dpo. V happy :D
> 
> https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7cec162e.jpg

Awesome progression, congrats!! That's similar to what mine looked like :wink wink:




Lisaloo82 said:


> Ladies I've been really worried as my line didn't seem to get darker yet so did another CB Digi at about 2.30pm as was on way to doctor... I came up Not pregnant. As you can imagine im panicking now, the doc said it could be that i tested too soon last week and things havent go e to plan or it could be that this test is wrong???
> 
> I had a 1-2 weeks a week before AF was due. And now this? I'm really confused.
> 
> So I broke it open when i got home and there are 2 sticks, not sure why 2. It has the dark control line on one accompanied with a faint line next to it. When I say faint, it's actually darker than the cheapos I've been doing and it's a lil darker than it shows in this picture.
> 
> Going for bloods tomorrow but so Worried now! I've had no pain or spotting, nothing!
> 
> Your thoughts? X
> 
> https://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/

Looks like a flop since there isn't even one line to compare? I think it's a fluke too, fingers crossed for some good news at the doc's.



ImSoTired said:


> lisaloo ive never taken a digi apart so i'm not really sure what I'm looking at here. I do however see a second line so I hope what you are dealing with is a faulty test.
> 
> The nurse just called me. She did not tell me what my levels were but that the doctor was happy with them. So I am assuming they are within the normal 6-7 week range. I feel only slightly better. Tomorrow is the sonogram and I know I will be very nervous until I see of hear a heartbeat. I know my heart will break if I don't see one. I am as prepared as I can be for a heartbreak. My nausea has been virtually non existant for the past 2 days and it was very mild on Sat and Sun. I feel as though something is wrong. I get more bloods and the sono tomorrow. Trying not to panic but as many of you know it's so difficult:cry:

This sounds good! I think if they had any inkling there was something wrong, they'd have you come back in for more testing. hope this can put your mind at ease a little bit. Good luck tomorrow, we're all pulling for that heartbeat tomorrow!!!



di79 said:


> After try for nearly 2 years and 2 mc i am so pleased to be preggo with baby #2 hopefully all will go well and i will meet the new bundle of joy on the 11/12/12!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Congrats and welcome to all the new snowflakes! Can't believe how many of us will have Christmas little ones!!




2016 said:


> Ladies I don't know if it's stuff I read on here or something real, but I've really started worrying about my little bean today. I've pretty much convinced myself something has gone wrong. I was throwing up up until Friday but since Saturday have felt less and less queasy and today only slightly so. I also swear my bbs have shrunk back again.
> I don't have any pain or bleeding but worry my body wouldn't mc naturally cos I'm taking progesterone and it will keep things going.
> After seeing all the tests on here I peed on my last cheapie test and the test line was much much lighter than the one I took 2 weeks ago. I don't know if it is cos I only held my pee for 2 hours and had loads to drink but I am pretty sure it should be darker.
> I feel like Sprout is gone and I don't know what to do. :cry: I know the hospital won't look at me without pain or bleeding so I guess all I can do is wait.
> Why did I take that stupid test just before bed. I shan't be able to sleep now. :(
> And now Ive told work and everything. What a mess. :( :( :(

I'm the same, I had more symptoms the first 2 weeks I was pregnant, and different symptoms the last 2 weeks. My fatigue, sleep and thirst is better, and my boobs are sore and bloating is worse. It's very weird, and DH is definitely sick of hearing about everything changing. Try not to worry, I know it's hard to hear. When are you able to have a scan??


----------



## munch

TTC Lolly.....Love your scan pic...how precious!


----------



## flower94

Gosh this fatigue is just... wow..


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 - I'm sorry you are feeling down but I would agree with much of what has been already said. If you were replying to yourself as if it was someone else's post, then what would you say? Sometimes it's hard to look objectively at ourselves and when you get in a negative frame of mind you will find 'evidence' to back that up. That said, if you are still worrying today, I think it might be worth giving your midwife a quick call, just to explain your concerns and ask her advice. I'm thinking of you x x x

Munch - I didn't think your post was preachy! I agree with you. This forum is an amazing way to discuss how we are feeling, compare signs and symptoms, share advice and more excitingly scans but it can't ever replace professional advice. x


----------



## 2016

Thankfully the EPU was helpful and they have said I can have a scan at 2pm today. I have never wanted to be wrong so much in all my life.


----------



## Jamandspoon

2016 said:


> Thankfully the EPU was helpful and they have said I can have a scan at 2pm today. I have never wanted to be wrong so much in all my life.

I have been doing a little googling for you, as this situation rang a bell with me (goodness knows why!) Anyways.. across all of the boards and the internet there are sooo many people saying that at 7 weeks the lines are lighter, almost to the point where some are having negative tests. It would appear that this is down to "The Hook effect" - have a look at this!

https://www.aacc.org/events/podcast/Documents/072709Gronowski.pdf

Apparently the levels of HcG get SO high in your body between 6-8 weeks pregnant that they confuse the test, if you read the info in Clearblue digi it tells you after 6 weeks not to use the test because it will give dodgy results. So (apparently) you have to WATER down your pee (sounds counter intuitive, but it works apparently) to get the right result from the test.

Try searching the B&B forums as there are sooo many examples of people with massively lighter tests than they were getting at 15 dpo because of this!!

I hope this helps.. Good luck at your scan today - everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## lovie

2016 ihope you are wrong too! Best of luck with the scan, I'll be thinking of you:hugs:

Munch it's great to have advice from you! It absolutely doesn't come across as preachy! I havnt had any itching at all and the mucus was translucent so didn't seem very thrush like, I will keep an eye on it tho.. I havnt had anymore today :)

I was wondering if anyone has been using wondfo Internet cheapies? I was hoping to get a test line darker than the control line but it hasn't happened, it looks like the rest and control line are exactly the same. The test line comes up as the pee 1st hits it and then gets darker as the dye moves around whilst I wait for a few minutes. Has anyone used those tests and got a really really dark line?


----------



## trgirl308

Jamandspoon that is pretty interesting info on those tests! Good to know.

2016, glad you were able to get an early scan. Fx that everything goes well. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Jamandspoon...thanks so much for looking that up. I don't have any more tests to try and am just too afraid now. Just have to wait the next 5 long hours and see what's happening at the scan.


----------



## Jamandspoon

Thinking of you.... Let us know how it all goes xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've heard that too, the Hook Affect. Hopefully it's just that 2016 x


----------



## Jamandspoon

OK... Quick question...

When did your digi give you a 3+?

Today I am 5+1 and am getting 2-3weeks.. is that normal still to be getting that and not 3+?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Great news that you got a scan 2016! Keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

just been to see my gp have to have a scan today Iam so nervous! Keeping thinking horrible thoughts and i know i shouldnt so me and Hubby are about to set off ill let you ladies know how it goes


----------



## ocean_pearl

mummyof2girlz said:


> just been to see my gp have to have a scan today Iam so nervous! Keeping thinking horrible thoughts and i know i shouldnt so me and Hubby are about to set off ill let you ladies know how it goes

Good luck xx


----------



## 2016

Well I found two OPK tests so did one with full strength pee (3.5 hours held) and one with the pee diluted half and half with water. The two results looked identical with the test line twice as dark as the control line. Bizarre.

I think I have gone mental. :wacko:


----------



## Jamandspoon

Ha ha ha! "The Hook Effect" in action.... Seriously though there are lots and lots of threads on B&B about it and loads on the internet about it too... 

XxX


----------



## munch

2016 lol you have made me smile.... Your def keeping the test companies in business! Sounds extra positive though :) 

Lovie your CM sounds perfectly normal :). My DD2's name is Freya, a lot like Freja! I have loved Freya since I was a little girl and it just fits her so well....


----------



## Saradavies89

OMG!!! how hard is it too keep up with this page lol, well the ugly face of thrush has shown up today :( bad times im terrible fr getting thrush so i knew it wouldn't be long. Ive got my first midwife appointment tomoz so im going to see if they will let me have an early scan to put my mind at ease after my spoting at the begging.

I cant stop doing tests to get it to sink in yet but i dont think it will till tomoz xxxx


----------



## trgirl308

Jamandspoon said:


> OK... Quick question...
> 
> When did your digi give you a 3+?
> 
> Today I am 5+1 and am getting 2-3weeks.. is that normal still to be getting that and not 3+?

The digis show weeks since conception, so you should see your 3+ at 5 or 6 weeks. I did mine at 5w6d just to be sure. :)


----------



## lovie

munch said:


> 2016 lol you have made me smile.... Your def keeping the test companies in business! Sounds extra positive though :)
> 
> Lovie your CM sounds perfectly normal :). My DD2's name is Freya, a lot like Freja! I have loved Freya since I was a little girl and it just fits her so well....

 it's such a pretty name :) we are quite limited with names because we have to find something that works in Swedish and English freja is definatly on the list for girls, we like the name tor too but two Norse gods might be a bit much!



Jamandspoon said:


> OK... Quick question...
> 
> When did your digi give you a3+?

I got mine at 20 dpo.


----------



## flower94

The whole being pregnant thing still seems so unbelievable. My first cycle ttc I got pregnant but had a mmc at 12 weeks... now this was my first cycle after my d&c.. I didn't even have a period and I'm pregnant again. I feel so lucky :D


----------



## Oznic22

flower94 said:


> The whole being pregnant thing still seems so unbelievable. My first cycle ttc I got pregnant but had a mmc at 12 weeks... now this was my first cycle after my d&c.. I didn't even have a period and I'm pregnant again. I feel so lucky :D

I am in the same vote as you, discovered a MMC when I would have been 6 weeks and pregnant straight away. Just back from my doctor's appointment and she has me booked into the EPU next wednesday for a scan. Fingers crossed we see a baby and a heartbeat as I don't think I want to go through that again :cry:! Good luck!


----------



## flower94

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Lilypie69

heloo can i join? I'm approx 6+4 days , i have got a new username as couldnt remember my old one . Im 23 with baby no2 have a 5 year old, going to docs tomorrow for results of beta bloods as i have been having right sided pain so figners crossed they are going up , xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

been for my scan dating at 7+4 everything is fine and seen heartbeat feels more real now im so excited now i have midwife appointment tomorrow!
ive added a pic my husband is now calling it peanut...
 



Attached Files:







041.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 7









040.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Lilypie69 said:


> heloo can i join? I'm approx 6+4 days , i have got a new username as couldnt remember my old one . Im 23 with baby no2 have a 5 year old, going to docs tomorrow for results of beta bloods as i have been having right sided pain so figners crossed they are going up , xx


I have right side pain so was sent for a scan to rule anything out turns out they can find no reason for it? ask for a scan if your worried! i was booked in the same day.


----------



## munch

mummyof2girlz said:


> been for my scan dating at 7+4 everything is fine and seen heartbeat feels more real now im so excited now i have midwife appointment tomorrow!
> ive added a pic my husband is now calling it peanut...

Just lovely mummyof2girlz! Thanks for sharing....how exciting!


----------



## lovie

Mummyof2girlz peanut is so cute! So glad everything was ok for you:hugs:

Lillypie welcome and congrats ! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lilypie69 said:


> heloo can i join? I'm approx 6+4 days , i have got a new username as couldnt remember my old one . Im 23 with baby no2 have a 5 year old, going to docs tomorrow for results of beta bloods as i have been having right sided pain so figners crossed they are going up , xx

Welcome and congrats! What's your EDD, 9th Dec?



mummyof2girlz said:


> been for my scan dating at 7+4 everything is fine and seen heartbeat feels more real now im so excited now i have midwife appointment tomorrow!
> ive added a pic my husband is now calling it peanut...

Awwww beautiful! So if you're measuring 7+4 that means you are no longer a Snowflake :( or are you staying with us?! You know you wana :winkwink: hehe!

AFM - fatigue has hit me like a ton of bricks today! I've been ok the past few days, but today I have just not moved :wacko: hoping I'm a bit more energetic tomorrow as we have a playdate and don't wantr to miss it as won't be fair on DD :( I have work toinight though so we'll see how that goes.

I did an OPK early on in the pregnancy to see the ridiculous positive that I would get :haha: did another today and it's crazy!!


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/bf93e4be.jpg


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye mummyof2girls! Nice scan of peanut. Thanks for sharing.

I can't wait to get mine next week!! 8 days and counting. :wohoo:

Welcome Lily!


----------



## MD1223

2016 - good luck with the scan. Very interesting about the hook effect. 

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!

My tests haven't gotten any darker - still very very light lines and digital ept said "not pregnant" yesterday and today is 16 or 17 dpo. So, feeling pretty down. Went in for blood work today and the pee test at the doctors was negative (hoping it was too diluted). Dr said it sounded like a chem. p to her. :( Blood work will come back on Friday. Not sure what to think but it doesn't sound optimistic. Such a let down.


----------



## Saradavies89

Mummyof2girls tht scans got me so excited how far are you? xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Appt went well. Baby measures a few days behind at 6w3d. Has a heartbeat of 122 bpm so far. So happy to see baby is doing well. I'm mostly relieved for now. Here is my pic. Is it wierd that my uterus itn't round? lol :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







04-18-2012 10;35;22AM.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummyof2girlz

am staying lol they said to keep my edd the same for now. Measuring at 12.5mm which is appox Seven plus four. On the screen it was really clear was amazed even my husband can see this with our last he said if couldnt see anything on my twenty week! Looking forward to my next now i think we should get once a week!


----------



## Saradavies89

ImSoTired said:


> Appt went well. Baby measures a few days behind at 6w3d. Has a heartbeat of 122 bpm so far. So happy to see baby is doing well. I'm mostly relieved for now. Here is my pic. Is it wierd that my uterus itn't round? lol :shrug:

Glad everything went ok for you today :D scan looks sooo cute eeeee i cant wait to have one now xxxx


----------



## Lilypie69

thank you for the welcome! Im hoping the dr will refer to epu for scan tomorrow she did last week but they said they didnt scan before 6 weeks and im over 6 weeks now so fingers crossed, waiting till 12 weeks seems like forever!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

MD1223 said:


> 2016 - good luck with the scan. Very interesting about the hook effect.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!
> 
> My tests haven't gotten any darker - still very very light lines and digital ept said "not pregnant" yesterday and today is 16 or 17 dpo. So, feeling pretty down. Went in for blood work today and the pee test at the doctors was negative (hoping it was too diluted). Dr said it sounded like a chem. p to her. :( Blood work will come back on Friday. Not sure what to think but it doesn't sound optimistic. Such a let down.

Oh hun :( I'm so sorry you're going through this, but I hope it isn't the worse and pregnancy is just progressing a little slowly :hugs:



ImSoTired said:


> Appt went well. Baby measures a few days behind at 6w3d. Has a heartbeat of 122 bpm so far. So happy to see baby is doing well. I'm mostly relieved for now. Here is my pic. Is it wierd that my uterus itn't round? lol :shrug:

Awwww lovely scan pic :) and no that's not weird :lol:



mummyof2girlz said:


> am staying lol they said to keep my edd the same for now. Measuring at 12.5mm which is appox Seven plus four. On the screen it was really clear was amazed even my husband can see this with our last he said if couldnt see anything on my twenty week! Looking forward to my next now i think we should get once a week!

yay we are glad to keep you :hugs: haha a scan a week would be great! i might start saving up for my own scanning equipment for my next pregnancy :winkwink: haha!


----------



## Saradavies89

Has anyone got a bit of a bump or anything yet i want one soon :D i have a wedding in 4 weeks to go to and ive bought a dress in a size bigger just incase xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm a bit bump'ed up already :lol: but it's more bloat than anything!


----------



## Saradavies89

MD1223 said:


> 2016 - good luck with the scan. Very interesting about the hook effect.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!
> 
> My tests haven't gotten any darker - still very very light lines and digital ept said "not pregnant" yesterday and today is 16 or 17 dpo. So, feeling pretty down. Went in for blood work today and the pee test at the doctors was negative (hoping it was too diluted). Dr said it sounded like a chem. p to her. :( Blood work will come back on Friday. Not sure what to think but it doesn't sound optimistic. Such a let down.

:hugs: sending massive hugs to u i bet it's so hard esp that you have to wait till friday for ur bloods, ive got everything crossed for u, how far along are you? xxxxxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

lol I gained some weight already!:blush: It's mostly water weight and gas though I think. A lot of bloating most days, sometimes not so bad. I too have a wedding to go to in 4 weeks and hoping I don't look too bumpy in my dress. I will most likely be wearing control underwear of some sort. lol


----------



## Saradavies89

ImSoTired said:


> lol I gained some weight already!:blush: It's mostly water weight and gas though I think. A lot of bloating most days, sometimes not so bad. I too have a wedding to go to in 4 weeks and hoping I don't look too bumpy in my dress. I will most likely be wearing control underwear of some sort. lol

ive bought a maxi dress that is quiet floaty so am hoping that hides it if there is some sort of bumpish going on, cz people are going to be asking questions anyway as am not drinking and i never go to a party or anything and not drink lol, i got ready to go to my friends hen night the other night ( just stayed for the meal was soooo bored) and i had a cup of tea while getting ready :coffee: lmao it was all very strange xxxx


----------



## sp92

11th for me! For now, anyway, will probably change after scan. :) xx


----------



## 2016

Ok so I need to sit down and have a serious word with myself. Sprout is just FINE. I am a neurotic, hyperchondriac, over analysing idiot! Sprout has grown 10 days worth in the last 8 days. :thumbup:
Fortunately I should be able to pick up something on my Doppler from next week so can just check in if I ever get so hysterical again. And NO more tests for me EVER again.
At least now I can just enjoy the fact I don't feel as sick and tired as I expected too.

Sorry for the drama ladies. I think I need to try take a little break, from the 1st tri boards at least, so I don't get myself so wound up. Not healthy. :blush:

So happy other scans went well today and I hope all our snowflakes continue to thrive. :flower:


----------



## Baby Bell

Hi can I add my name date please? Due around Dec26th :) Got my BFP yesterday :happydance: and am over the moon, but very nervous!


----------



## LillyLee

YAY 2016!! So glad everything is alright with you! I go back for my second HCG test today so its been almost a week. Hopefully they will have climbed drastically since my 2542 score at 21DPO. DH keeps telling me, "STAY OFF GOOGLE!"


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay 2016! Feeling better? I know I am.


----------



## MD1223

2016 said:


> Ok so I need to sit down and have a serious word with myself. Sprout is just FINE. I am a neurotic, hyperchondriac, over analysing idiot! Sprout has grown 10 days worth in the last 8 days. :thumbup:
> Fortunately I should be able to pick up something on my Doppler from next week so can just check in if I ever get so hysterical again. And NO more tests for me EVER again.
> At least now I can just enjoy the fact I don't feel as sick and tired as I expected too.
> 
> Sorry for the drama ladies. I think I need to try take a little break, from the 1st tri boards at least, so I don't get myself so wound up. No healthy. :blush:
> 
> So happy other scans went well today and I hope all our snowflakes continue to thrive. :flower:

So glad all is ok!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2016

ImSoTired said:


> Yay 2016! Feeling better? I know I am.

Yes, much. Feel incredibly foolish though!


----------



## lovie

so glad the scan went well 2016 and im so tired :) :)


----------



## MD1223

Thanks so much, ttc-lolly and saradavies89! I really appreciate your sweet and encouraging words! Saradavies - I am approx. 17 dpo. Had positive OPK on March 31, so thinking I o'd on April 1 or 2. So, if preggo, 4 wks and a couple days. 

In any event, I am so happy for all of the December 2012 mommies to be!!! :) Hopefully, I'll be able to stick around. If not, hopefully, we can get back to bd'ing soon! Still absolutely no sign of AF. I am secretly hoping I am just one of those that doesnt get a strong HPT for a while, but know that's pretty rare. We'll see.


----------



## Harrise7

Hey! I'd like to be added to the list, I'm due December 7th


----------



## ImSoTired

2016 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Yay 2016! Feeling better? I know I am.
> 
> Yes, much. Feel incredibly foolish though!Click to expand...

Me too. And the risk of MC goes down to like 3% or 5% once a heartbeat is detected, right? I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## Lisaloo82

MD1223 said:


> 2016 - good luck with the scan. Very interesting about the hook effect.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!
> 
> My tests haven't gotten any darker - still very very light lines and digital ept said "not pregnant" yesterday and today is 16 or 17 dpo. So, feeling pretty down. Went in for blood work today and the pee test at the doctors was negative (hoping it was too diluted). Dr said it sounded like a chem. p to her. :( Blood work will come back on Friday. Not sure what to think but it doesn't sound optimistic. Such a let down.

i am in exactly the same situation huni. had blood 2day. get results friday. i had a negative cb yest afternoon and then again with FMU today. its all really strange as ive cracked open all the digi's and they all have 2 lines on. defiante lines too. todays was slightly darker than yesterdays and the last 2 that said not pregnant were both darker than the one that said pregnant 1-2 weeks so really dont know what to think but i can feel something isnt right. think im gonna have to put it down to a mystery and if its taught me one thing its not to POAS so early!! i am a true believer in whats meant to be will be. for me its gutting as DH isnt back from afghan for another 7 weeks yet, feels like a lifetime away until we can try again xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

mummyof2girlz said:


> been for my scan dating at 7+4 everything is fine and seen heartbeat feels more real now im so excited now i have midwife appointment tomorrow!
> ive added a pic my husband is now calling it peanut...

Amazing pics! How lovely :flower:


MD1223 said:


> 2016 - good luck with the scan. Very interesting about the hook effect.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!
> 
> My tests haven't gotten any darker - still very very light lines and digital ept said "not pregnant" yesterday and today is 16 or 17 dpo. So, feeling pretty down. Went in for blood work today and the pee test at the doctors was negative (hoping it was too diluted). Dr said it sounded like a chem. p to her. :( Blood work will come back on Friday. Not sure what to think but it doesn't sound optimistic. Such a let down.

So sorry, how heartbreaking, sending you :hugs:



ImSoTired said:


> Appt went well. Baby measures a few days behind at 6w3d. Has a heartbeat of 122 bpm so far. So happy to see baby is doing well. I'm mostly relieved for now. Here is my pic. Is it wierd that my uterus itn't round? lol :shrug:

Lovely scan pic! :flower: everything sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope it turns out well lisaloo!:hugs: I'm routing for you!


----------



## ocean_pearl

2016 said:


> Ok so I need to sit down and have a serious word with myself. Sprout is just FINE. I am a neurotic, hyperchondriac, over analysing idiot! Sprout has grown 10 days worth in the last 8 days. :thumbup:
> Fortunately I should be able to pick up something on my Doppler from next week so can just check in if I ever get so hysterical again. And NO more tests for me EVER again.
> At least now I can just enjoy the fact I don't feel as sick and tired as I expected too.

Great news! So pleased everything's going well :flower: I've told myself no more testing or temping either now!



Baby Bell said:


> Hi can I add my name date please? Due around Dec26th :) Got my BFP yesterday :happydance: and am over the moon, but very nervous!

Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lisaloo82 said:


> i am in exactly the same situation huni. had blood 2day. get results friday. i had a negative cb yest afternoon and then again with FMU today. its all really strange as ive cracked open all the digi's and they all have 2 lines on. defiante lines too. todays was slightly darker than yesterdays and the last 2 that said not pregnant were both darker than the one that said pregnant 1-2 weeks so really dont know what to think but i can feel something isnt right. think im gonna have to put it down to a mystery and if its taught me one thing its not to POAS so early!! i am a true believer in whats meant to be will be. for me its gutting as DH isnt back from afghan for another 7 weeks yet, feels like a lifetime away until we can try again xx

I'm routing for you too lovely, hope it's good news on Friday x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Lisaloo and md i hope all goes well for you both on Friday. With my second daughter i didnt get a positive test for weeks and then it was very faint.


----------



## trgirl308

2016 and I'M so tired, I am SO happy everything is ok. Don't feel foolish at all! Just be happy that you were wrong. :)

Lisaloo and MD hoping that everything is ok and the tests are just being stupid. 

Afm, still not feeling better, stayed home again today and struggling to eat food. I just feel so weak, I can't wait till I feel normal again.


----------



## juless

Phew! So glad to you guys who had reassuring scans! So happy all is well!!

Earlier I had some brown spotting when I wiped but used the bathroom since then and nothing. Hoping it's just from overexerting myself cleaning yesterday evening... It's scary!


----------



## MD1223

Lisaloo - I'm so sorry you are going through this too! That is exactly what my DH said - that we shouldn't have tested so early, but I already had a missed period. So, I don't know. Best of luck to you and BIG hugs! I am sorry your DH isn't with you right now. You are in my thoughts. Here's to good news on Friday! And, I agree with you that what is meant to be will be. In the meantime, I found this interesting and maybe helpful or maybe just keeping my hopes up - https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#21. It tells you how much HCG is normal depending on how many days past ovulation and there is another page on the same site that tells you how much HCG different tests detect. So, you can be at a normal amount, but be using a test that doesnt detect that low. I guess we will just have to wait and see how our blood tests come out. :hugs:

Ocean-pearl, mummyof2girlz, and trgirl308 - thanks so much!! And, trgirl - agree, hope hpts are just being stupid. :)


----------



## Marlee1980

I got my BFP on April 9th! EDD is December 9th. This will be our first and we are over the moon!! First scan on Friday, hoping to see the HB!


----------



## Oznic22

mummyof2girlz said:


> been for my scan dating at 7+4 everything is fine and seen heartbeat feels more real now im so excited now i have midwife appointment tomorrow!
> ive added a pic my husband is now calling it peanut...

Oh thats fantastic, thanks for sharing your pic! Hope I have the same results at my scan next week!


----------



## Oznic22

ImSoTired said:


> Appt went well. Baby measures a few days behind at 6w3d. Has a heartbeat of 122 bpm so far. So happy to see baby is doing well. I'm mostly relieved for now. Here is my pic. Is it wierd that my uterus itn't round? lol :shrug:

Great another scan today, thanks getting really really excited about next week now. Congratulations!


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 and ImSoTired - Great news! Really delighted for you both. Can't believe sprout had done 10 days growing in 8 days!

MD and Lisaloo - Fingers crossed for you both x

Welcome to all the new snowflakes! There is a real snow flurry!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Marlee1980 said:


> I got my BFP on April 9th! EDD is December 9th. This will be our first and we are over the moon!! First scan on Friday, hoping to see the HB!

Congrats and welcome! :flower:


----------



## Lisaloo82

MD1223 said:


> Lisaloo - I'm so sorry you are going through this too! That is exactly what my DH said - that we shouldn't have tested so early, but I already had a missed period. So, I don't know. Best of luck to you and BIG hugs! I am sorry your DH isn't with you right now. You are in my thoughts. Here's to good news on Friday! And, I agree with you that what is meant to be will be. In the meantime, I found this interesting and maybe helpful or maybe just keeping my hopes up - https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#21. It tells you how much HCG is normal depending on how many days past ovulation and there is another page on the same site that tells you how much HCG different tests detect. So, you can be at a normal amount, but be using a test that doesnt detect that low. I guess we will just have to wait and see how our blood tests come out. :hugs:
> 
> Ocean-pearl, mummyof2girlz, and trgirl308 - thanks so much!! And, trgirl - agree, hope hpts are just being stupid. :)

Thank you, i found this really helpful, especially about the way in which digitals work. also i found this bit...

Because true false positives are very rare, it is best to assume that a positive result is genuine. If you receive a positive result but begin to menstruate, you should assume you experienced an early miscarriage. If it happens again, you should consult your doctor. Many women have discovered (often-treatable) medical conditions (such as Factor V Leiden or antiphospholipid antibodies) as a result of repeat pregnancy loss.

its the last sentence that interests me, factor v is the condition my younger sister and mother have. although mum only found out as my sister was diagnosed with it during her 1st preg, mum had 4 children and quite a few early miscarriages.
i was tested for it, but was found not to have the gene mutation, however i had a surface clot last year so due to that and the family history the doctor wanted to see me again as soon as i fell pregnant. obviously i found out at 3 weeks but waited until a day or two after my missed period to go see him, by which point the hour before the appointment was when i got the negative result.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

yaye for the great scan ImSoTired! Looks great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## munch

2016 ImSoTired....so please re your news. Dont feel foolish, we all go through doubt and worry. Am thrilled for you both :) 

MD and Lisa.... Hang in there. Sending positive vibes to you both! 

Welcome new Snowflakes!! 

AFM Have appointment with my GP today to get referral for my ob. I am going to ask her re the flu shot and whether I can have a 6 week scan? The fatigue is just unbelievable, you really do forget how the 1st tri can be so tough. I am up at least once over night to pee and have already put on 1.5 kg! Jeans are feeling snugg. Concerned with how hungry I am as it took a lot of effort to loose DD2's preg weight. I BF for a year and this whole thing that it helps you loose the baby weight is BS in my case anyway! My sister had her 12 week scan and they said it was 85% chance she is having a girl :) lucky thing finding out at 12 week scan! Ok girls, rest up, lots of Nanna naps! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

sp92 said:


> 11th for me! For now, anyway, will probably change after scan. :) xx




Baby Bell said:


> Hi can I add my name date please? Due around Dec26th :) Got my BFP yesterday :happydance: and am over the moon, but very nervous!




Harrise7 said:


> Hey! I'd like to be added to the list, I'm due December 7th




Marlee1980 said:


> I got my BFP on April 9th! EDD is December 9th. This will be our first and we are over the moon!! First scan on Friday, hoping to see the HB!

Welcome and congrats new Snowflakes :flower:

I'll add you all to the EDD list x



2016 said:


> Ok so I need to sit down and have a serious word with myself. Sprout is just FINE. I am a neurotic, hyperchondriac, over analysing idiot! Sprout has grown 10 days worth in the last 8 days. :thumbup:
> Fortunately I should be able to pick up something on my Doppler from next week so can just check in if I ever get so hysterical again. And NO more tests for me EVER again.
> At least now I can just enjoy the fact I don't feel as sick and tired as I expected too.
> 
> Sorry for the drama ladies. I think I need to try take a little break, from the 1st tri boards at least, so I don't get myself so wound up. Not healthy. :blush:
> 
> So happy other scans went well today and I hope all our snowflakes continue to thrive. :flower:

Don't apologise hun :hugs: and try not to feel too foolish either. Great thing about being a parent is we care and worry about these little beans when they are just milimietres big until the day we die! So glad everything was ok x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm sure I'm putting On weight bc the only thing that helps my nausea is a full stomach :sick:

I was up for 3 hours in the middle of the night with nausea and heartburn - ended up sleeping with a ginger tea bag on my face bc the smell helped.

Is anyone else this bad? I'm desperate!!!!


----------



## Lilypie69

Helooo everyone , had my dr appointment and my beta bloods have more than doubled dr referred for early scan but epu refused due to high blood levels so iwill be booking a private one , just want to see what is in there! dont remember any of this last time ahhh xxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i had my booking in appointment this morn! Midwife said i can have a home birth as i am very low dependency something to think about.. She couldnt get any blood from me i have no veins by the looks of it i am terrified of needles which doesnt help.. My next appointment is Not till my dating scan!! then it will be the twentieth of June before i see midwife again. I get hardly any appointments this time round..


----------



## gs20

:happydance: 2016 & Imsotired - GREAT news! Congrats on the sticky little bean :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

I seem to be having nausea again yesterday and today. I had it a few days and then it was gone and it seems to be back. Perhaps my body is trying to deal with the hormone changes. 

I hope everyone here is doing well today!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies!
I had my early scan yesterday and as expected, we didnt really see much. Saw a yolk sac so they said that was good, but no HB. Then they said it was too early to see a HB, which i TOLD them earlier but they insisted i should come in anyway. so I have to have another scan next week on Thursday. i'll be just over 6 weeks then, so hopefully we can see a HB. Not looking forward to another one of those lovely internal scans, however....

congrats to all the new BFP's!


----------



## MD1223

Hi Ladies, 

Well, I am out. AF arrived this morning. Am still curious to know results from the blood test. I think I will take this as a good sign that we can at least conceive. Right??! Who knows. But actually a little glad not to be in limbo anymore. Back to BD'ing!

Lisaloo - sending positive thoughts your way! 

Congrats again to all the December Snowflakes!!! Enjoy! :) And, thanks again ladies for all your sweet words of encouragement.


----------



## juless

Sorry to hear that MD1223! I hope next month is your month!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aw sorry md i really hope next month is your month and i would take it as a really good sign that you conceived hun


----------



## ocean_pearl

MD1223 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I am out. AF arrived this morning. Am still curious to know results from the blood test. I think I will take this as a good sign that we can at least conceive. Right??! Who knows. But actually a little glad not to be in limbo anymore. Back to BD'ing!
> 
> Lisaloo - sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Congrats again to all the December Snowflakes!!! Enjoy! :) And, thanks again ladies for all your sweet words of encouragement.

So sorry darling :hugs: well done staying positive and getting back in the saddle (so to speak :haha:)

Good luck and hopefully see you on preg boards soon :thumbup:

Eta: you hear about lots of women having chems then having successful pregnancies after as the body was practicing.


----------



## MD1223

Thanks ladies! I really appreciate it. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

MD1223 - so sorry hun :hugs: Sad I know, but it is a great sign that you can conceive and I am sure you'll get another BFP and your forever baby very very soon :flower:

I shall put an angel besides your name on the EDD list so your little Snowflake can still be remembered, hope that is ok? x


----------



## Honey.Bee

MD1223 - so sorry to hear your news. Stay positive, chick.


----------



## Lisaloo82

MD1223 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I am out. AF arrived this morning. Am still curious to know results from the blood test. I think I will take this as a good sign that we can at least conceive. Right??! Who knows. But actually a little glad not to be in limbo anymore. Back to BD'ing!
> 
> Lisaloo - sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Congrats again to all the December Snowflakes!!! Enjoy! :) And, thanks again ladies for all your sweet words of encouragement.

So sorry MD. still no bleeding for me but not feeling right. Haven't got painful pains as such, but just a niggly feeling on my left side and and my pelvis area. This wait is horrible. Xx


----------



## MD1223

Thanks HoneyBee, LisaLoo, and TTC_Lolly! 

Hang in there, LisaLoo. Maybe those are just pregnancy symptoms. Hope there is good news for you tomorrow.


----------



## munch

Sorry to hear MD. Good luck for next month. Have fun trying ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

Now I know I'm just being ridiculous but I'd like some opinions. As a lot of you know I had my first ultrasound yesterday at 6w6d. Baby measured a bit smaller than that at 6w3d and .63cm. Now that is no where near the size of a blueberry like my ticker suggests. Also should baby be measuring small? The heart rate was 122bpm. I feel like it is slower than average....

The doctor told me that everything looked great. I guess I am just over analyzing and I shouldn't worry and baby will probably catch up but it's just in my nature to analyze and worry and think the negative. I just hope that baby is ok.


----------



## Lufish

Hi all - not looked for a couple of days, this forum moves so fast! So sorry MD and Fxd for you LisaLoo.

Congrats on your scans people - very exciting!

I think I may have felt my first bit of morning sickness at work yesterday - got carsick on the way and then felt a bit queasy for about half an hour. Got quite excited, but I'm sure that will pass!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

ImSoTired said:


> Now I know I'm just being ridiculous but I'd like some opinions. As a lot of you know I had my first ultrasound yesterday at 6w6d. Baby measured a bit smaller than that at 6w3d and .63cm. Now that is no where near the size of a blueberry like my ticker suggests. Also should baby be measuring small? The heart rate was 122bpm. I feel like it is slower than average....
> 
> The doctor told me that everything looked great. I guess I am just over analyzing and I shouldn't worry and baby will probably catch up but it's just in my nature to analyze and worry and think the negative. I just hope that baby is ok.

If you're doctor says everything is great then believe him hun, and try to relax.

You could have implanted later than you expected so that might be why baby is currently small, but they all grow at various different rates. I wouldn't go by your ticker either. Listen to your doctor :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: MD, Fx Lisaloo. 

I'm so tired, relax, it is still so early that the sizes can vary a lot, and 122bpm is fine.. possibly a boy... but fine. :)

Afm, gastro is done and no sign of ms... but bbs killing me again today and a bit more cramping. Now just patiently waiting for my first doctor's apt on May 14th... it still seems so far!


----------



## Honey.Bee

ImSoTired - I agree with ttc_lolly. Your doctor said that everything looks great so I think you just need to trust him, relax and get on with growing that baby! The tickers are just for fun and every baby will grow at a slightly different rate. What matters is that you had a great scan and everything looks fine.


----------



## 2016

Imsotired...I agree with the others. Sprout measured 2 days behind at the first scan and 2 days ahead at the second! DS measured a full week behind the dates I was certain of at 6w but had caught up and grown a full week ahead by 12 weeks!!!
And 122bpm is well within the range of perfectly healthy. I don't personally believe in the old wives tale about certain heartrate or sounding like horses/trains meaning boys/girls. Didn't apply for DS or anyone I know but I guess there's always a 50/50 chance and I know I will be guessing like crazy for the next 8-9 weeks until I know!


----------



## lovie

so sorry md :hugs: I hope you get a little miracle lisa:hugs:

I guess it depends how big the blueberry is.. I dont think blueberries are much bigger than peas:shrug: but we pick wild ones, so maybe the farm grow ones are bigger..

im finding early pregnancy really hard, im worried constantly, i have cramps and my symptoms have disapeared its 6 days till my scan and i dont know how im going to cope waiting!


----------



## kitty2385

:sick: ugh i really couldnt wait for MS could i!!!!! :sick:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Morning snowflakes - how is everyone? Sounds like there's a lot of MS going on :hugs:

AFM - Got my first nurse appointment at my new GP today. Hopefully she will be able to get things moving in terms of putting me in contact with the midwife. Is anyone waking up ridiculously early with MS? I have been up 4 am for the last 6 days, feeling either queasy or with a rumbling stomach. It's bizarre! I have something to eat and then sometimes it settles and I go back to sleep for an hour or so, and sometimes it doesn't. I haven't been sick at all (fingers crossed it stays like that) but I definitely feel unable to eat certain things and when I walk past a burger van on my way to work I have to hold my breath because the smell really turns my stomach!

2016 - is it your midwife appointment tomorrow? If so, hope it goes well x


----------



## Baby Bell

Honey.Bee iv not been woken up with hunger, but for the last few nights when went to bed, as soon as I lie down, I suddenly get hungry like iv not eaten all day (which I have lol) and it very hard to ignore! So iv started late night snacking:blush: just so I can get some sleep lol. Got a feeling I'm going to be huge by time baby born! I'v still got all my baby weight from my last pregnancy last year as well ](*,)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I really feel for you ladies with MS :hugs: never had it with DD and nothing this time round either, FX'd it stays that way. My symptoms have pretty much all gone, except I've got diarrhea :blush: sorry, TMI!! I get really bad tummy ache and then just have to go (again TMI!). It's a far cry from my last pregnancy where I was so blocked up my doctor had to prescribe me lactulose to help me throughout the whole of first tri!


----------



## juless

Last night once when I wiped and this morning I had brown spotting. Looked like it could have had a pinky tinge but hard to tell. This morning later I had a bm and no spotting, so I'm hopeful. Still freaked out though. This week I've been having lots of muscle pains on the sides so I hope it's just from my uterus stretching. Can't help but think the worse though.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive been feeling sick and hungry at the same time i didnt think that was possible! Back ache is horrendous hurts to drive but think it may be work related? And my bbs just seem to get bigger every day.. roll on second tri!


----------



## lovie

juless said:


> Last night once when I wiped and this morning I had brown spotting. Looked like it could have had a pinky tinge but hard to tell. This morning later I had a bm and no spotting, so I'm hopeful. Still freaked out though. This week I've been having lots of muscle pains on the sides so I hope it's just from my uterus stretching. Can't help but think the worse though.

how scary :nope::hugs: its a good sign if there wasnt anymore spotting after a bm..if there was more to come out it would probably would have after the bm:hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi ladies well i had my booking appointment yesterday and wasn't going to mention about having and early scan, untill OH was like she wants an early scan lol shes worrying too much she needs one whats he like, so am booked in on monday at 10am. The only thing is am realy worried now, and i have got a feeling im not actually 6 weeks cz my cycles wer always messed up tbh so they have just done my EDD on an average 28 day cycle, so that has got me worrying even more thinking of i dont see anything cz am so early ill be freting even more i think at the least am only 5 weeks not 6 xxxx


----------



## gs20

ImSoTired said:


> Now I know I'm just being ridiculous but I'd like some opinions. As a lot of you know I had my first ultrasound yesterday at 6w6d. Baby measured a bit smaller than that at 6w3d and .63cm. Now that is no where near the size of a blueberry like my ticker suggests. Also should baby be measuring small? The heart rate was 122bpm. I feel like it is slower than average....
> 
> The doctor told me that everything looked great. I guess I am just over analyzing and I shouldn't worry and baby will probably catch up but it's just in my nature to analyze and worry and think the negative. I just hope that baby is ok.

This happened to us as well. The doctor was prepping us to see basically nothing of our first US at 6w4d and he said our baby is the size of an unpuffed grain of rice (far from the blueberry my iPhone app suggested)!!! I'm guessing the doctor is right and the fruit is just more fun to think of :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls I hope my next scan shows a bigger baby still nice and healthy! I'm just a worrier, you know.

I feel like the while house smells bad. I always keep my house clean and I always thought it smelled great. Now I can't even stand going in the kitchen! I hate the way the refridgerator smells. It's terrible! I still haven't thrown up yet but I just feel so queasy. And my house used to be so clean and now I'm babying myself and not doing as much cleaning. Ugg. GO AWAY sickness!


----------



## lovie

The smell thing is amazing! I didn't realise how many people smoked, I can smell it on them if they are sitting next to me on the train, yuk! Fruit smells amazing, I spent a good 10 mins smelling the fruit in the super Market yesterday, I could smell the mangos even with their skin on!


----------



## ImSoTired

lovie said:


> The smell thing is amazing! I didn't realise how many people smoked, I can smell it on them if they are sitting next to me on the train, yuk! Fruit smells amazing, I spent a good 10 mins smelling the fruit in the super Market yesterday, I could smell the mangos even with their skin on!

I have yet to find aany smells that are good. I either don't care for it or it's disgusting. I went to the hospital early on Wed for bloodwork and my appt wasn't until 9:30am. We went down to the cafeteria and all the food smelled bad! Then I was eating a bagel and these 2 hospital staff came and sat down about 8 feet from us....one of them was obviously not wearing deoderant:sick:. And yesterday my BIL came over and chatted in the kitchen with DH while I stayed in the living room. I came in to get a drink about 10 min after he left and I could smell his cologne!


----------



## flower94

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks girls I hope my next scan shows a bigger baby still nice and healthy! I'm just a worrier, you know.
> 
> I feel like the while house smells bad. I always keep my house clean and I always thought it smelled great. Now I can't even stand going in the kitchen! I hate the way the refridgerator smells. It's terrible! I still haven't thrown up yet but I just feel so queasy. And my house used to be so clean and now I'm babying myself and not doing as much cleaning. Ugg. GO AWAY sickness!

Oh.. smells haven't gotten to me too much yet.. except for the smell of plantains which I usually love... and the smell of the soil I planted my peppers and tomatoes in!



lovie said:


> The smell thing is amazing! I didn't realise how many people smoked, I can smell it on them if they are sitting next to me on the train, yuk! Fruit smells amazing, I spent a good 10 mins smelling the fruit in the super Market yesterday, I could smell the mangos even with their skin on!

I'm dreading work tonight.. we have to take a guy in the nursing home out to smoke like every hour.. the smell of smoke usually bothers me but now I'm afraid it will really make me sick! Plus I don't really wan't to be pregnant and sitting around with a guy smoking..


----------



## Honey.Bee

I'm glad some of you have noticed a heightened sense of smell. I have too. It's unbelievable. DH bought some tools a couple of weeks back and as he opened the box the smell of plastic was overwhelming. I had to get him to pack it away because it was turning my stomach! I also find some perfumes overbearing but the smell of smoke and fried foods is definitely the worst.

Had my nurse appointment this morning. Midwife booked for 18th May. Seems like so far away and that isn't even for the scan. Not sure if my nerves can hold out that long!


----------



## lovie

ImSoTired said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> The smell thing is amazing! I didn't realise how many people smoked, I can smell it on them if they are sitting next to me on the train, yuk! Fruit smells amazing, I spent a good 10 mins smelling the fruit in the super Market yesterday, I could smell the mangos even with their skin on!
> 
> I have yet to find aany smells that are good. I either don't care for it or it's disgusting. I went to the hospital early on Wed for bloodwork and my appt wasn't until 9:30am. We went down to the cafeteria and all the food smelled bad! Then I was eating a bagel and these 2 hospital staff came and sat down about 8 feet from us....one of them was obviously not wearing deoderant:sick:. And yesterday my BIL came over and chatted in the kitchen with DH while I stayed in the living room. I came in to get a drink about 10 min after he left and I could smell his cologne!Click to expand...

oh no, thats no good that you havnt found any smell you love! have you tried raspberries? i think they smell like heaven!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nope, no good smells. I hope to go grocery shopping later and maybe I'll find something. I can't wait to want to eat things and not be nauseous. I was dieting before I go pregnant and now I'm sickened by everything....So I'm still not eating the stuff I want to eat! It hasn'r stopped me from gaining weight though....Maybe I'll be one of those who gets a belly quick?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning Snowflakes :flower:

I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Sorry for loss MD and LisaLoo I hope everything works out for you hun!

ImSoTired, I worry to. I think we all do. But if doc says all is well, you should believe him. Trust me, they'd be the first to tell you if something was wrong. Rest assured and relax.

Juless, try not to worry so much. If its brown, it's old so its ok. As long as it doesn't turn bright red or resemble AF you should be ok. If you're really worried, you can always make a doc appt. Keeping you in my prayers hun!

I still don't have MS, I just had it that one day. I have evening sickness that equates to dull nausea starting around 4pm and goes around around 8 or 9pm. Weird huh? My sense of smell is super strong, which is probably why I won't eat much. I'm turned off by the smell of a lot of food and merely the thought of others. I know, I'm weird.

I just had the worst day yesterday between family drama and work deadlines so I felt really down. I forgot to take my prenatal and all. I feel so bad. I should've been excited about hitting 7 weeks but it was drowned in all of the negativity of the day :cry:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Morning ladies 

Had my results this morning, not good news. I'm ok about it really as it was so early on. Not gonna let its get me down, it obviously wasn't ment to be this time. Can't wait til hubby gets home now for even more reasons lol!! 

Do need some advice for ovulation kits and bbt thermometers and where to buy (UK only as want quick delivery) 

Docs doing some hormone profiling on me due to my irregular cycles just to check everything out. So we r headed in the right direction at least. Just need June to hurry up and get her now to start BD'ing!! 

Thank u all ladies and I will keep checking in to see how u are all doing.

MD I will see u in the TTC threads huni. Hope ur feeling ok and stay positive, its the best way xxx


----------



## lovie

Lisaloo82 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Had my results this morning, not good news. I'm ok about it really as it was so early on. Not gonna let its get me down, it obviously wasn't ment to be this time. Can't wait til hubby gets home now for even more reasons lol!!
> 
> Do need some advice for ovulation kits and bbt thermometers and where to buy (UK only as want quick delivery)
> 
> Docs doing some hormone profiling on me due to my irregular cycles just to check everything out. So we r headed in the right direction at least. Just need June to hurry up and get her now to start BD'ing!!
> 
> Thank u all ladies and I will keep checking in to see how u are all doing.
> 
> MD I will see u in the TTC threads huni. Hope ur feeling ok and stay positive, its the best way xxx

 so sorry the news wasnt good lisa :hugs: your attitude is amazing, i hope june comes round really fast for you! i have heared ebay is great for cheapie opk's :)



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good morning Snowflakes :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Sorry for loss MD and LisaLoo I hope everything works out for you hun!
> 
> ImSoTired, I worry to. I think we all do. But if doc says all is well, you should believe him. Trust me, they'd be the first to tell you if something was wrong. Rest assured and relax.
> 
> Juless, try not to worry so much. If its brown, it's old so its ok. As long as it doesn't turn bright red or resemble AF you should be ok. If you're really worried, you can always make a doc appt. Keeping you in my prayers hun!
> 
> I still don't have MS, I just had it that one day. I have evening sickness that equates to dull nausea starting around 4pm and goes around around 8 or 9pm. Weird huh? My sense of smell is super strong, which is probably why I won't eat much. I'm turned off by the smell of a lot of food and merely the thought of others. I know, I'm weird.
> 
> I just had the worst day yesterday between family drama and work deadlines so I felt really down. I forgot to take my prenatal and all. I feel so bad. I should've been excited about hitting 7 weeks but it was drowned in all of the negativity of the day :cry:

 oh no what a rubish day :( dont beat yourself up abput the prenatal vit, one day will make absolutely no difference! congrats on being 7 weeks:happydance:


ImSoTired said:


> Nope, no good smells. I hope to go grocery shopping later and maybe I'll find something. I can't wait to want to eat things and not be nauseous. I was dieting before I go pregnant and now I'm sickened by everything....So I'm still not eating the stuff I want to eat! It hasn'r stopped me from gaining weight though....Maybe I'll be one of those who gets a belly quick?

im hoping for an early bump :)


----------



## juless

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry! I really hope your sticky bfp happens super quick!


----------



## SaucySac38

So sorry for the losses. Hugs to you both.

Also sorry for the ms. Mine is nausea and it just rolls around all day though not everyday thank heavens. I never know what I will want to eat from one moment to the next my appetite is just so wonky. Pains in my left side the past few days but no so much today. I think my stomach is bigger. I will be glad when I look pregnant and not just fat.

I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and I feel good (even if I am tired and sick most of the time). First scan in a week. Here's hoping for a heartbeat.


----------



## ocean_pearl

So sorry Lisa :hugs: hope to see you on pregnancy boards soon x


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry about your losses I hope you can rejoin the first tri very soon.

I think the more my stomach is full the less I feel nausea, even if I'm not hungry I need to eat! I guess I will be stuffing myself!


----------



## MD1223

Lisaloo82 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Had my results this morning, not good news. I'm ok about it really as it was so early on. Not gonna let its get me down, it obviously wasn't ment to be this time. Can't wait til hubby gets home now for even more reasons lol!!
> 
> Do need some advice for ovulation kits and bbt thermometers and where to buy (UK only as want quick delivery)
> 
> Docs doing some hormone profiling on me due to my irregular cycles just to check everything out. So we r headed in the right direction at least. Just need June to hurry up and get her now to start BD'ing!!
> 
> Thank u all ladies and I will keep checking in to see how u are all doing.
> 
> MD I will see u in the TTC threads huni. Hope ur feeling ok and stay positive, its the best way xxx

Lisa - I'm really sorry to hear this. BIG :hugs: Glad you are staying positive! I am feeling fine - doctor is positive about it (got the blood test results today - very low HCG - but she said it is good news that we can conceive) so that helps. Yes, will defy see you on the TTC threads. I hope these weeks go by quickly for you! 

Ladies - thank you again for all your sweet words. Despite not being able to stick around in this group, I am glad I joined as hearing from you has been so helpful to me over the last few days. I hope the MS goes away quickly for all of you and that you are soon able to cut back on the worrying and start enjoying. Very happy and excited for all of you! I was a December baby and we're the coolest. ;) I look forward to seeing all of you some day soon on the pregnancy boards!


----------



## lovie

md1223 I lookforward to seeing you on the pregnancy bords really soon:hugs:


----------



## juless

Md and Lisa, I hope you will pop in to let us know when you get your sticky beans!! You're amazing women, being so positive!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lisaloo82 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Had my results this morning, not good news. I'm ok about it really as it was so early on. Not gonna let its get me down, it obviously wasn't ment to be this time. Can't wait til hubby gets home now for even more reasons lol!!
> 
> Do need some advice for ovulation kits and bbt thermometers and where to buy (UK only as want quick delivery)
> 
> Docs doing some hormone profiling on me due to my irregular cycles just to check everything out. So we r headed in the right direction at least. Just need June to hurry up and get her now to start BD'ing!!
> 
> Thank u all ladies and I will keep checking in to see how u are all doing.
> 
> MD I will see u in the TTC threads huni. Hope ur feeling ok and stay positive, its the best way xxx

Lisa I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: thinking of you bug time hun, and I'm sure you'll get your BP very soon.

I got all my OPK's and IC's from eBay or amazon mainly. I bulk bought, around 30 to a pack for £3/4 :thumbup: I also used a clearblue fertility monitor and the CB digi OPK's too but they are a bit more expensive. I know you & MD will be joining us again soon very shortly :flower: xx


----------



## munch

I am so sorry LisaLoo. Your attitude is awesome! Hope June comes around in a blink of an eye and your man gets home to you quickly. Lots of hugs with Alfie. Xx


----------



## munch

Hi girls, lots of chat re sense of smell. I with you all re cigarette smoke, it's the foulest smell in the universe at the moment. Interesting thing for me is my previous preg I loathed the smell of coffee which helped me stop drinking my morning cup but this one (so far still early) I don't mind it! Weird? 

Another thing, I was so tired last night, crawled into bed and then couldn't get to sleep until 1230 ish even though I was exhausted, then I had a dream I was having twins!! Interesting! 

Enjoy your weekends x 

Oh and one last thing, DH is pretty keen to BD most nights, I have no desire what's so ever at the moment, I think it's because I worry it may do something, which I know isn't the case. Anyone having similar issues?


----------



## ttc_lolly

munch I had the exact same concerns about the :sex: business! I didn't want to dislodge anything up there :rofl: I made him wait for a bit but we have DTD a few times and it's been fine. I forgot how great sex can be when you're pregnant! All those hormones make everything seem so much more tingly and enjoyable :haha: sorry, that was a bit TMI! haha!


----------



## lovie

my issue is my oh doesnt want to dtd:growlmad:, he thinks it might harm the baby, he says he will feel better about doing it after the scan.. but i think it might be worse then, the baby will seem more "real" after the scan.

tonight i have been drinking cold water with fresh lemon in its yummy and makes me feel less sick :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mineral water, lots of ice and a huge wedge of lemon was my absolute craving with DD!

Maybe you could show him some stuff online to show DTD is ok, or get a doctor or MW to even tell him!?


----------



## munch

Men are funny creatures. I know my last pregnancy there was a lot of dtd (still learning these abbreviations) because of the extra hormones. I think it is because it's so early that I am reluctant and because of the fatigue! My DH has a high need :) like most men I guess, not a bad thing.


----------



## juless

As far as DTD with us, we've just managed it once since I found out. I've been so sick and exhausted I haven't wanted to. Then I had brown spotting which freaked me out and I'm nervous I'll see it again afterwards! Even though rationally I know it's safe to DTD... I normally have a very low sex drive (as in, it's fun when we do it but I don't really care too much if I get it or not, could live without it), so it's nice that the hormones make it much easier to get in the mood. Just the exhaustion making it hard!
Anyone else have sex dreams yet? I've had a couple early on, woke up to an O for one of them, lol!


----------



## gs20

So sorry for the losses, Lisa & MD =( Hopefully you'll be back on the preg boards in no time :hugs:

As for now, I am a physical therapist, and the smell of feet is just sickening me to death! Oh why do I have all these kids that run around at school all day and then I have to work on their feet afternoons?? Bleh. That, and coffee smell, and anything strong (i.e. a coworker left her lunch on my desk in the carton and I had to move it across the room, it smelled so foul, and it was just a burger)! 

As for MS, I don't have any except when I'm really really hungry. I usually have to eat breakfast before my shower now (and after....) and make sure I make myself eat every hour or two at work. Anyone else not able to eat late at night? I'm not a big late night snacker but we eat dinner late due to our schedules and it feels like food just sits in my stomach...yuck :shrug:

We've DTD a few times and it gets better from the first time on. The first time I was freaked out and spotted a bit, but then you get better and more relaxed :winkwink:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Me too juless :blush: hahaha crazy pregnancy hormones!


----------



## ocean_pearl

We've only dtd once since finding out :haha: I'm just too knackered and nauseous plus I was having cramps for a week so wasn't in the mood. Can't wait until I feel up to it!


----------



## Saradavies89

Right ladies well ive got my early scan on monday and tbh im sooo scared of not seeing anything, my sore nipples have gone im not so hungry anymore i feel slightly ill this morning but no sick tbh i usually just need to burp lol, ive been getting like dull aches aswell which is worrying me :( i have a very terrible feeling tht i have lost my baby xxxxx


----------



## lovie

Saradavies89 said:


> Right ladies well ive got my early scan on monday and tbh im sooo scared of not seeing anything, my sore nipples have gone im not so hungry anymore i feel slightly ill this morning but no sick tbh i usually just need to burp lol, ive been getting like dull aches aswell which is worrying me :( i have a very terrible feeling tht i have lost my baby xxxxx

I felt exactly the same on thursday, but now all my symptoms are back. It sounds odd wishing sickness on someone, but i hope your feeling sick and have sore boobs again soon:hugs:


----------



## MrsBunny13

Just a query for you ladies - hope this isnt TMI!!!

This is my first - I'm 6 weeks 3 days, and feel very 'wet' down there. Sometimes it feel likes a bit of water trickling out. it's always clear or creamy - no blood, but just wondering if this is a usual sympom or not?

thank u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Saradavies89 said:


> Right ladies well ive got my early scan on monday and tbh im sooo scared of not seeing anything, my sore nipples have gone im not so hungry anymore i feel slightly ill this morning but no sick tbh i usually just need to burp lol, ive been getting like dull aches aswell which is worrying me :( i have a very terrible feeling tht i have lost my baby xxxxx

I'm sure everything is fine hun. The dull cramps sound like your uterus is starting to stretch to make room for the growing baby. Symptoms come and go and I'm sure they'll be back soon enough (hopefully not too bad or not at all though!) x


----------



## MrsBunny13

lovie said:


> my issue is my oh doesnt want to dtd:growlmad:, he thinks it might harm the baby, he says he will feel better about doing it after the scan.. but i think it might be worse then, the baby will seem more "real" after the scan.
> 
> tonight i have been drinking cold water with fresh lemon in its yummy and makes me feel less sick :)

Same here Lovie!
As we had a MMC last december, my OH will NOT come near me, until we've had our 12 week scan. Bless him! And I cant persuade him otherwise. I know its only coz he's nervous about things going right. I feel like a sexual predator if i snuggle up to him in bed!!! hehe!!!!


----------



## Lufish

juless said:


> Anyone else have sex dreams yet? I've had a couple early on, woke up to an O for one of them, lol!

I'm so glad you said that! I've had them a couple of times - never had any like it before!:blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

My symptoms definately come and go. They were gone for a few days and then they came right back. The sore nipples didn't go away but they were a lot less painful. When I wake up in the morning I feel great for an hour of so and then I start feeling nausea. If I eat it goes away but will come back if I don't eat again within four hours. The kitchen still stinks and I don't want to go in there for anything! 

Yesterday I was hungry and I stood up from the couch a bit fast and I stretched my back a bit and I got really dizzy. It was onlt for a few seconds but it was scary! I can only imagine that it's due to the pregnancy because that almost never happens to me.

As for the sex the doctor instructed us not to at least for another week because it caused a bit of red spotting for us last week. I was absolutely terrified. We both really want to but we're afraid to. It might be a while until we get up the courage again. And I have had a sex dream or two but that isn't uncommon for me as I used to get them every once in a while anyhow. 

Lastly, I have noticed I am gaining weight and I feel like I'm getting a belly! It seems to be rounding out my lower abdomen (but it wasn't very flat to begin with). Is it even possible to show at this point? Perhaps it's just excessive bloat.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## ImSoTired

MrsBunny13 said:


> Just a query for you ladies - hope this isnt TMI!!!
> 
> This is my first - I'm 6 weeks 3 days, and feel very 'wet' down there. Sometimes it feel likes a bit of water trickling out. it's always clear or creamy - no blood, but just wondering if this is a usual sympom or not?
> 
> thank u xxxxxxxxxx

I occasionally feel wetness and dripping but it's always just cm. I think it is normal for some people to feel a little more wet sometimes.


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> Just a query for you ladies - hope this isnt TMI!!!
> 
> This is my first - I'm 6 weeks 3 days, and feel very 'wet' down there. Sometimes it feel likes a bit of water trickling out. it's always clear or creamy - no blood, but just wondering if this is a usual sympom or not?
> 
> thank u xxxxxxxxxx

I've had plenty of CM (cervical mucous), it's totally normal. Had it with DD too :thumbup:


----------



## Saradavies89

aw thanks girls feel loads better today been out n about to p my mind off stuff, w hat do u ll class as MS i feel sick every now n then but wen i eat i then feel fine but as soon as am hungry i feel ill again xxxxx


----------



## 2016

Definitely a bit soggy over here too. :haha:

Had a couple of O dreams which is extra naughty cos I'm not allowed to DTD, self service or O as per the doc. :dohh:

Saradavies...I would class MS as any queasiness/sickness/gagging/vomiting at any time of the day!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree with 2016 ^^^ you don't have to physically be sick to have MS. Just the overall of feeling like you need to be/close to is MS too.


----------



## Jenster

Hello there. Can I be added to you fab list? I'm due on 28th Dec. My first was 5 days early, so I'm hoping this one will be too!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Jenster said:


> Hello there. Can I be added to you fab list? I'm due on 28th Dec. My first was 5 days early, so I'm hoping this one will be too!! Xx

Hi hun :hi: welcome and congratulations! Will add you to the EDD list now x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Just went to get a new bra (popping out the not-so-old one) - gone up two cup sizes in as many weeks! WTF???


----------



## Sparrow85

Just seen this thread. Can I be added too please.

I'm due 7th December :) xxx


----------



## manuiti

Can I join in too? My EDD is December 27th. Congrats to everyone & looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sparrow85 said:


> Just seen this thread. Can I be added too please.
> 
> I'm due 7th December :) xxx




manuiti said:


> Can I join in too? My EDD is December 27th. Congrats to everyone & looking forward to getting to know you all.

Welcome ladies and congratulations to you both! More Snowflakes :yipee: I'll add you both to the list.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## juless

Congrats and welcome to the new bfps!! Wow! We're gonna break 100 at this rate! :D


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Dec 31st here


----------



## ttc_lolly

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Dec 31st here

Wow another BFP! Welcome & congrats to you too hun :flower: and a NYE baby at last!!


----------



## trgirl308

Honey.Bee said:


> Just went to get a new bra (popping out the not-so-old one) - gone up two cup sizes in as many weeks! WTF???

Wow.. I'm a G cup.. I really hope I don't go up too much.. I might fall over by the time this is all done!


----------



## ttc_lolly

trgirl308 said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> Just went to get a new bra (popping out the not-so-old one) - gone up two cup sizes in as many weeks! WTF???
> 
> Wow.. I'm a G cup.. I really hope I don't go up too much.. I might fall over by the time this is all done!Click to expand...

sorry that made me laugh :rofl: Just wait until baby is actually here and your milk comes in :shock: they will be GIGANTIC!


----------



## munch

Hi ladies...welcome to new BFP's and big congratulations! 

I am planning to go on a long walk today. I really need to keep exercising but lack all motivation now that I am pregnant. DH is tiling the toilet floor today (lucky we have two) so I feel like getting out of house. What sort of exercise and at what level are you all doing if any?


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

ttc_lolly said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Dec 31st here
> 
> Wow another BFP! Welcome & congrats to you too hun :flower: and a NYE baby at last!!Click to expand...

 thanks


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone - can i Join? :wave:

I just found out I'm pregnant after over a year of trying on the month we actually STOPPED ttc! Found out I was pregnant on Wednesday so the news is still very new - it's not quite sank in yet :cloud9:

I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow morning but the calculators online say I'm due 26th December and that i'm 4 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xpatchx

Hi girrrllss! I'd love to join your December group :D I don't actually know when I'm due as I've just found out I am pregnant (despite getting my bfp weeks ago, I've had to convince the dr's!!)
I think I am about 4 weeks, but am having another scan Tuesday so hopefully will find out for sure then.
By my lmp I'm due 15th but I think it's gonna be more the 22nd x


----------



## lovie

congrats to the new snowflakes :) I can't wait for christmas:xmas3::xmas9::xmas10::xmas8::xmas17::xmas13:

Munch im ashamed to say im doing no extra excercise, my job is pretty active and i walk alot from one place to another in the day but no aditional excersise. I hope to start pregnancy yoga in the 2nd tri.

is anyone else having really really vivid dreams? i get them every night, i usually remember my dreams a couple of times a month, but now its ever night!


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> congrats to the new snowflakes :) I can't wait for christmas:xmas3::xmas9::xmas10::xmas8::xmas17::xmas13:
> 
> Munch im ashamed to say im doing no extra excercise, my job is pretty active and i walk alot from one place to another in the day but no aditional excersise. I hope to start pregnancy yoga in the 2nd tri.
> 
> is anyone else having really really vivid dreams? i get them every night, i usually remember my dreams a couple of times a month, but now its ever night!

Lovie, I am having really vivid dreams every night too and I remember them every morning. Strange really! I have had a few nightmares too which aren't so much fun as they seem so very real!


----------



## Honey.Bee

ttc_lolly said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> Just went to get a new bra (popping out the not-so-old one) - gone up two cup sizes in as many weeks! WTF???
> 
> Wow.. I'm a G cup.. I really hope I don't go up too much.. I might fall over by the time this is all done!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry that made me laugh :rofl: Just wait until baby is actually here and your milk comes in :shock: they will be GIGANTIC!Click to expand...

Oh, don't worry, I'm laughing too! I decided at the start of this pregnancy that I was going to try not to complain about any symptoms. This baby is a blessing. I was 30G trgirl308! Now, even though my back size hasn't increased she moved me up to a 32H. It's serious scaffolding! 

Munch -I have just bought some pregnancy yoga DVD's. I am on my feet all day at work and pretty active in my day to day life but I liked the idea of some stretching/relaxation type exercise. I'll let you know when I have tried them out.


----------



## 2016

Hello to the new ladies! :wave: xpatchx so pleased to see you over here.

Had a very vivid dream last night that I was BF a new little babe and he was a BOY! :) Of course i had a vivid dream while pg with DS that I gave birth prematurely at home to a tiny baby girl. Can't trust these dreams but it was interesting.


----------



## lovie

2016 said:


> Hello to the new ladies! :wave: xpatchx so pleased to see you over here.
> 
> Had a very vivid dream last night that I was BF a new little babe and he was a BOY! :) Of course i had a vivid dream while pg with DS that I gave birth prematurely at home to a tiny baby girl. Can't trust these dreams but it was interesting.

what a lovely dream:cloud9: the bf one.. the giving birth prematurly dream must have been scary:hugs:


----------



## Baby Bell

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi everyone - can i Join? :wave:
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant after over a year of trying on the month we actually STOPPED ttc! Found out I was pregnant on Wednesday so the news is still very new - it's not quite sank in yet :cloud9:
> 
> I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow morning but the calculators online say I'm due 26th December and that i'm 4 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance:

Hi, we can be bump buddies I'm also due 26 th Dec :happydance:
My partner and I weren't going to start trying untill May, but DTD without contraception once( sorry TMI) and here we are lol


----------



## Oznic22

Am hoping that after my scan on Wednesday I don't have to come back to you all saying that I am out! Had a bit of spotting yesterday, was a little worried but just told myself it's a little spotting completely normal. This morning however it's a little more than spotting and bad pains. Scared shitless right now and on top of it all it's my daughters 7th birthday on Thursday so she is having a few friends over for a sleepover which is good cause it is keeping me busy but really I just want to go and lie down and cry. Wednesday can't come quick enough, haven't told OH yet as I don't want to break down and cry while all the girls are here. Please wish me luck for Wednesday....we want a healthy heart beat!!!


----------



## lovie

I really hope you have a lovely healthy scan on wednesday:hugs: it must be so worrying for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby Bell

Oznic22 said:


> Am hoping that after my scan on Wednesday I don't have to come back to you all saying that I am out! Had a bit of spotting yesterday, was a little worried but just told myself it's a little spotting completely normal. This morning however it's a little more than spotting and bad pains. Scared shitless right now and on top of it all it's my daughters 7th birthday on Thursday so she is having a few friends over for a sleepover which is good cause it is keeping me busy but really I just want to go and lie down and cry. Wednesday can't come quick enough, haven't told OH yet as I don't want to break down and cry while all the girls are here. Please wish me luck for Wednesday....we want a healthy heart beat!!!

:hugs: il keep my fingers crossed that theres a nice strong heart beat on Wednesday! I would suggest though I understand you reasons for not telling your OH, but perhaps you should consider it, to take some of the stress off yourself and getting some support. Hoping for a sticky bean for you. :hugs:


----------



## Oznic22

lovie said:


> I really hope you have a lovely healthy scan on wednesday:hugs: it must be so worrying for you:hugs::hugs:

Trying to remain positive but very difficult. Thank you


----------



## Oznic22

Baby Bell said:


> intend to tell him as soon as sleepover is finished, don't want to ruin DDs birthday and scare her friends if I happen to break down and become a blubbering mess like I did last time I had MMC.


----------



## babydreamers

Oznic22 - if the pains are bad you should probably go to an emergency room and get an urgent scan just to make sure little one has not implanted in to the wrong place. You could get sick otherwise. I wouldnt wait 2 days - esp if the pains are worsening. Good luck, I really hope everything is OK


----------



## ttc_lolly

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi everyone - can i Join? :wave:
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant after over a year of trying on the month we actually STOPPED ttc! Found out I was pregnant on Wednesday so the news is still very new - it's not quite sank in yet :cloud9:
> 
> I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow morning but the calculators online say I'm due 26th December and that i'm 4 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance:




xpatchx said:


> Hi girrrllss! I'd love to join your December group :D I don't actually know when I'm due as I've just found out I am pregnant (despite getting my bfp weeks ago, I've had to convince the dr's!!)
> I think I am about 4 weeks, but am having another scan Tuesday so hopefully will find out for sure then.
> By my lmp I'm due 15th but I think it's gonna be more the 22nd x

Welcome and congrats to our new Snowflakes! Will add you both to the EDD list now :)

xpatchx - If you've been getting +ve's for weeks surely you are more than 4 weeks pregnant?

I have been having really vivid dreams too :wacko: a couple of them scary, but mostly just very weird ones! A few dirty ones thrown in for good mdeasure too ;) haha :rofl:


----------



## Oznic22

babydreamers said:


> Oznic22 - if the pains are bad you should probably go to an emergency room and get an urgent scan just to make sure little one has not implanted in to the wrong place. You could get sick otherwise. I wouldnt wait 2 days - esp if the pains are worsening. Good luck, I really hope everything is OK

Pains are bare able and I am not worried that it is ectopic or anything like that. When I went to the emergency room last time I sat around for ages and then told I prob wouldn't get a scan until the end of the week, they did manage to get me one for the following day (a Saturday) but I had to sit and wait for 3 1/2hrs so I think that it would be less stressful for me if I just wait until Wednesday. Have to work tomorrow and Tuesday which will keep me busy and hopefully my mind off things. There is still hope for me and that is keeping me going!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oznic22 said:


> Am hoping that after my scan on Wednesday I don't have to come back to you all saying that I am out! Had a bit of spotting yesterday, was a little worried but just told myself it's a little spotting completely normal. This morning however it's a little more than spotting and bad pains. Scared shitless right now and on top of it all it's my daughters 7th birthday on Thursday so she is having a few friends over for a sleepover which is good cause it is keeping me busy but really I just want to go and lie down and cry. Wednesday can't come quick enough, haven't told OH yet as I don't want to break down and cry while all the girls are here. Please wish me luck for Wednesday....we want a healthy heart beat!!!

Thinking of you hun :hugs: I'm sure your bean is perfect and just fine, and snuggling in nice & tight for the long haul x


----------



## manuiti

Oznic - all the best for Wednesday hun, I hope everything's ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm doing very little exercise at this point, just gentle walks and playing with the dog. During my IVF I was taking it easy, then after it I was told to take it easy, but I'm going to start slowly ramping up again after this week. Think I might get a pregnancy yoga dvd too. 

I'm also having dreams though I'm not remembering them at the moment, apart from that I know I had a dream. But then for someone who barely ever dreams, it's definitely a change.


----------



## lovie

manuiti i just saw your info about ivf... when do you get your 1st scan and find out of its multiples? how exciting :)

ttc lolly im envious of your dirty dream!


----------



## Evian260

Hi ladies, I'm going to join this thread since my due date got bumped back. My name's Jackie, I'm 7 weeks pregnant this week and I think I am due around 12/11 although not confirmed yet by ultrasound at my doc - hopefully it will soon! This is my second baby :)


----------



## juless

Evian260 said:



> Hi ladies, I'm going to join this thread since my due date got bumped back. My name's Jackie, I'm 7 weeks pregnant this week and I think I am due around 12/11 although not confirmed yet by ultrasound at my doc - hopefully it will soon! This is my second baby :)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies
I've been busy the past few days plus I haven't had much to say.. but I am reading through the posts and lurking ... Just wanted to say hi :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Evian260 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going to join this thread since my due date got bumped back. My name's Jackie, I'm 7 weeks pregnant this week and I think I am due around 12/11 although not confirmed yet by ultrasound at my doc - hopefully it will soon! This is my second baby :)

Hi & congrats :flower: I'll add you to the list now. How far did your EDD get bumped back?


----------



## manuiti

lovie said:


> manuiti i just saw your info about ivf... when do you get your 1st scan and find out of its multiples? how exciting :)

I don't actually know yet. I'm only due to go in for my first blood test tomorrow (no idea how they expected me to wait that long to test! lol) and then I'm to call my clinic with the results when I get them the next day. I'm assuming they'll book me in then. I'm soooo curious to know!!!

:wave: to everyone! Hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## SaucySac38

Oz - will be thinking of you and your sticky bean. Here's to a strong presence on Weds.

I am ready for that ultrasound on Thursday. I just want to know it is there and that all these symptoms are for a reason. Passed my miscarriage point. Now, the waiting for proof of life.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh manuiti twins would be awesome!!! We need some Snowflake twins :)


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies. Can I join too. I'm due 28th/29th December with our 1st! Supper excited but very nervous after a couple of chemicals. Tests are progressing nicely so I'm starting to relax.

Look forward to going through this amazing journey with you all. :flower:


----------



## Fifipots

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/924019-december-snowflakes-2012-join-here.html

Thanks for the group

Can I join
Due December 11th according to LMP
Whereabouts in Hertfordshire are you from? I'm also in Herts xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bean66 said:


> Hey Ladies. Can I join too. I'm due 28th/29th December with our 1st! Supper excited but very nervous after a couple of chemicals. Tests are progressing nicely so I'm starting to relax.
> 
> Look forward to going through this amazing journey with you all. :flower:

Welcome and congrats :) what date would you rather me put you down on the EDD list for? I'll put you on the 28th but ask if you want it changing, although I'm sure we'll all change a day or 2 after our 12 week scans!



Fifipots said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/924019-december-snowflakes-2012-join-here.html
> 
> Thanks for the group
> 
> Can I join
> Due December 11th according to LMP
> Whereabouts in Hertfordshire are you from? I'm also in Herts xx

Welcome and congrats to you too fifipots! I'll add you to the list :thumbup:

Was the question for me? There's 100 of us here now yipee:) so just wondering! If so, I'm near Watford :) you?


----------



## Fifipots

Yes it was for you, I'm in Stevenage so pretty close, one other question, how do I get a banner or ticker?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Fifipots said:


> Yes it was for you, I'm in Stevenage so pretty close, one other question, how do I get a banner or ticker?

Not too far!

Click on any ticker that takes your fancy and it will take you to the website where you enter your EDD and then you need to take the ubb code (one for forums) and then copy and paste that code in to 'edit signature' in your User Control Panel (or User CP as it's otherwise known) :thumbup:


----------



## Fifipots

Ok, think I may have done it, tester post to see if it worked, thank you in advance


----------



## Bean66

Fifipots - Nice ticker!!

ttc_lolly - 28th's great. Think I O'd over night so either is fine.


----------



## Fifipots

Thought I'd stick with the festive feel of a december baby xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww great ticker Fifi!! I didn't know they did Christmas ones, that is too cute!


----------



## Baby Bell

Ttc_lolly thank you for putting up how to get a ticker iv never been able to work it out before:dohh: lol


----------



## lovie

welcome new snowflakes :)

I love the christmas ticker!!

anyone bought a christmas outfit yet?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby Bell said:


> Ttc_lolly thank you for putting up how to get a ticker iv never been able to work it out before:dohh: lol

Awww no problem :) if you need any help just ask, I'm a bit of an old timer on here :lol:


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Welcome to all the new snowflakes! I will be present more frequently on this forum after our first scan and when I have reached the safe zone :) I get so nervous that I am just trying to stay positive and busy!! How is everyone feeling? Xo


----------



## stark18

I haven't posted much but would just like to drop in to say HI. I've had terrible morning sickness. But trying to stay positive about it. We will get to see our little one next Monday, and I can't wait. We have told a few people so far but as long as everything goes well with the scan we will be telling the rest of the family then.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello Everyone!

I've been on vacation in Ireland and Italy for the last 10 days but finally back home and wanted to check in to say hello.

I would definitely advise others NOT to travel while 5-6 weeks pregnant. It was a mess of fatigue, nausea and MASSIVE acid reflux...but still an amazing experience, and what is more important is DH finally got to meet my 90 year-old granny who lives in Dublin. They got along fabulously and it filled a hole in my heart!

First scan is on Thursday! Can't wait to see everyone else's pics!


----------



## juless

I wish I could have an early scan, to know all is well. I have to wait till 12 weeks to see my ob and hear the heartbeat,16 weeks for my one and only scan. I'll pay to have a 3d one done though to see the gender. Man, it all feels so far away!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LvMyHsbnd said:


> Welcome to all the new snowflakes! I will be present more frequently on this forum after our first scan and when I have reached the safe zone :) I get so nervous that I am just trying to stay positive and busy!! How is everyone feeling? Xo

That's understandable hun and we all looking forward to getting to know you properly in a few weeks time :)



stark18 said:


> I haven't posted much but would just like to drop in to say HI. I've had terrible morning sickness. But trying to stay positive about it. We will get to see our little one next Monday, and I can't wait. We have told a few people so far but as long as everything goes well with the scan we will be telling the rest of the family then.

Sorry you've had it bad with MS :hugs: enjooy your scan and share your pic if you get chance!



GenYsuperlady said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've been on vacation in Ireland and Italy for the last 10 days but finally back home and wanted to check in to say hello.
> 
> I would definitely advise others NOT to travel while 5-6 weeks pregnant. It was a mess of fatigue, nausea and MASSIVE acid reflux...but still an amazing experience, and what is more important is DH finally got to meet my 90 year-old granny who lives in Dublin. They got along fabulously and it filled a hole in my heart!
> 
> First scan is on Thursday! Can't wait to see everyone else's pics!

Oooh your holiday sounds lovely, maybe not the tiredness all the time though :laugh: where in Ireland do your family live? My mum lives in Co Roscommon, in the south west.



juless said:


> I wish I could have an early scan, to know all is well. I have to wait till 12 weeks to see my ob and hear the heartbeat,16 weeks for my one and only scan. I'll pay to have a 3d one done though to see the gender. Man, it all feels so far away!

It seems so unfair and confusing that you only get the one scan in Canada. Here in the UK they date our pregnancies at 12 weeks as apparently that's the best time and the 20 week anamoly scan is to check everything is well. I can't understand why it varies so much from country to country?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning Snowflakes!

I hope everyone is doing ok (in spite of MS) and hello to all the new snowflakes. Wow- 100!!! 

I've got a crazy busy week ahead of me, well actually 2 crazy weeks ahead of me... the only thing I'm looking forward to is my first scan on Thursday - can't believe I'll be 8 weeks in a couple of days!! [-o&lt; all goes well!


----------



## Fifipots

Hi again
When are people planning on spreading the news of their pregnancy? Are you planning to wait till you're out of the so called danger area or happy to spill the beans now??
I've only told my mum as I felt that I had to tell someone 
Xx
Fi


----------



## juless

With first baby we waited till 12 weeks, but with is one we announced it just recently. My belly is so big I couldn't hide it from everyone! I need to take a picture to share,it looks like I'm much further along!


----------



## ImSoTired

My nausea is still coming and going along with the rest of my symptoms. I just hope baby is ok in there and growing! Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## ImSoTired

juless said:


> With first baby we waited till 12 weeks, but with is one we announced it just recently. My belly is so big I couldn't hide it from everyone! I need to take a picture to share,it looks like I'm much further along!

This is only my first baby but I feel like I am showing already! My lower abdomen is definately round and harder than usual. I think baby is showing early!


----------



## Saradavies89

Right ladies well went for my scan today and could only see a yolk sac sonographer said everything was fine and normal but u still can help but worry so i rang my midwife and she put my mind at ease ive nearly been in floods of tears all day thinking i have lost my baby cz she never explaind what any of it was or anythin xxxx


----------



## manuiti

:wave: snowflakes! Hope everyone's doing ok. :hugs:



Fifipots said:


> When are people planning on spreading the news of their pregnancy? Are you planning to wait till you're out of the so called danger area or happy to spill the beans now??i

I've already told my parents and my sister. I figured that since I've got low ovarian reserve that it's quite possible that this could be the one and only time I'm able to get pregnant, so we may as well all be able to enjoy this for as long as it lasts.


I went for my first beta test post-IVF today and now how to wait until 6pm tomorrow to get my results. It's like a cruel form of torture! :dohh:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

wow this thread does move fast! So many new snowflakes.. I have had quite a good week ms seems to have calmed down fx i am 8+2 today i dont see my midwife again till the 16th of june!! Looking forward to my dating scan which should be middle of may.. Decided i really don't like the idea of homebirth so opted for hospital in my notes... Anyone bought any baby related items yet i am so tempted!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

mummyof2girlz said:


> wow this thread does move fast! So many new snowflakes.. I have had quite a good week ms seems to have calmed down fx i am 8+2 today i dont see my midwife again till the 16th of june!! Looking forward to my dating scan which should be middle of may.. Decided i really don't like the idea of homebirth so opted for hospital in my notes... Anyone bought any baby related items yet i am so tempted!!!

I have, what's really bad is I bought it before I even knew I was pregnant! Got it from Gap.....it's a baby hat with big elephant ears and face.......far too cute, think gonna have baby in it when coming home from hospital :blush: but that's it until after 12 week scan


----------



## LilMissCheer

Baby Bell said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - can i Join? :wave:
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant after over a year of trying on the month we actually STOPPED ttc! Found out I was pregnant on Wednesday so the news is still very new - it's not quite sank in yet :cloud9:
> 
> I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow morning but the calculators online say I'm due 26th December and that i'm 4 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi, we can be bump buddies I'm also due 26 th Dec :happydance:
> My partner and I weren't going to start trying untill May, but DTD without contraception once( sorry TMI) and here we are lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Yey...a bump buddy :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Hello ladies...question....I know I'm only 4 weeks today but I can't stay up at work ! I'm sooo sleepy! This is a big nono! I am a police officer and I'm alone driving today! Help! Anyone feel the same way?!


----------



## juless

Im always tired but around 2pm exhaustion hits me and I can't keep my eyes open! I just push through it as best as I can, I tend to get a bit more energy later in the afternoon. Can't imagine being a police officer and feeling this way!


----------



## ImSoTired

I haven't actually been having any problems with exhaustion. Maybe because I'm unemployed so when I feel a bit tired I can relax. I do take naps about 3 or 4 times a week so maybe thats another reason I'm not overly tired. My symptoms are really all over the place. One day I will be tired and nauseous and the next day I will feel great! It's so scary! All I can do is hope baby is ok.

I have an appt on May 16th with my Ob/gyn just a weight and belly measurement, no scan or bloods or anything. I think he plans on having me in once a month for that. I just got a call from the imaging center or whatever it is called and my next ultrasound is May 30th when I will be 12 weeks so sequential screening or whatever....checking for defects, etc. So nervous that it's so far out! I really hope baby is ok in there! So nerve wracking being pregnant!


----------



## Bean66

mummyof2girlz said:


> wow this thread does move fast! So many new snowflakes.. I have had quite a good week ms seems to have calmed down fx i am 8+2 today i dont see my midwife again till the 16th of june!! Looking forward to my dating scan which should be middle of may.. Decided i really don't like the idea of homebirth so opted for hospital in my notes... Anyone bought any baby related items yet i am so tempted!!!


I got something from Gap the day of my BFP. I had a chemical last cycle and bought something on the day of BFP too, again from Gap. I'm not superstitious. I like that I have something to remember that day by. The day of my first BFP, even though it didn't end well, was amazing. This cycle I was supper happy but I wasn't quite so excited as I was nervous of another chemical. 

Unless I see a real bargain I'm not going to get anything else until after my 12 week scan.


----------



## trgirl308

I haven't bought anything.. haven't eaten taken my belly piercing out... partially I'm scared and partially I'm lazy... I definitely feel better now that I've seen the heartbeat and reached 8 weeks, but I probably won't buy anything until after 12 weeks.... unless of course I can't fit into my clothes anymore...


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm definitely starting to show, although I know it's mostly bloat as baby is barely above the pubic bone at this stage.

We've told family and some friends, will make the big announcement once we've had our 12 week scan. I can't wait! I have already told work though and a few of my colleagues. My job can sometimes be physically demanding so thought I might as well get it out in the open so people don't expect too much from me.

I've bought a few things, just a couple of sleepsuits really, but I have made the big purchase already - my pram! Bought that a few weeks back now. I got an iCandy Pear as it's for toddler and babe or twins. It's so pretty! Can be used as a single too so I've been resisting the urge to use it now with DD :lol:

Glad the ladies that have recently had scans all went well :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBunny13

testing my signature - oooh does it work?


----------



## Bean66

MrsBunny13 said:


> testing my signature - oooh does it work?

Did you copy the bbcode one?


----------



## MrsBunny13

can anybody give me an idiot's guide to add a pretty dateline thingy at the end of my post. i tried on 'edit signature', and it clearly didnt work. i am very jealous of all you ladies with your pretty signatures - computers hate me!!! :(


----------



## MrsBunny13

3rd attempt -sorry for clogging up thread with my miserable attempts at a signature


----------



## ddas

*bean66* congrats!!! happy to see someone from the other thread on here. looks like the bcomplex worked for both of us!

After saying I was worried earlier about lack of symptoms it seems ms has kicked in and feel constantly nauseous and have started throwing up :( but on the other hand :) to have symptoms as makes me feel that hopefully this will be a successful pregnancy.


----------



## ddas

*msbunny* you're sigs working now and loving the festive feel!


----------



## MrsBunny13

MrsBunny13 said:


> 3rd attempt -sorry for clogging up thread with my miserable attempts at a signature


yay!!! it works!!!

how is everyone. i'm still quite crampy! feels very 'periody'. i had my letter through today, i have my first midwife and bloods appointment when i'm about 9.5 weeks - that seems a long time to wait, so i've booked a private scan for just after 8 weeks


----------



## ttc_lolly

It'll fly by MrsBunny :thumbup: I remember booking my MW appt at 3.5 weeks and thinking arghhh I've got ages to wait but it's come round quite quick actually!

I'm feeling fine, just can't shake this constant fatigue. It's with me all day long and I have no energy to do anything!


----------



## kitty2385

Omg MS is so bad for me! I got some travel sickness bands from boots today and they were helping quite alot but feel a bit nauseous tonight but its nowhere near as bas as I usually get at this time so I guess they work quite well really lol.


----------



## MrsBunny13

I think MS is such a strange kind of sickness-it's not like a dodgy tummy feeling-so hard to explain. So far I've not actually been sick, but the sick taste is in my mouth all day. Weirdly the only thing that seems to make it go away for a bit is Branston pickle!!! I even had cheese and pickle on crackers for breakfast this morning!!! Hehe!!! 

But I also agree with u ladies bout the tiredness. I just feel so lazy wanting to sit on the sofa so much!!! 

How's everyone's husbands doing? I think mine is so bored with me moaning about feeling sick that he has stocked the fridge with about 30 jars of Branston pickle! Slightly worried that if this craving continues, I may give birth to a pickle!!!

Hope u r all doing well-roll on 12 weeks!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Lufish

Baby Bell said:


> I have, what's really bad is I bought it before I even knew I was pregnant! Got it from Gap.....it's a baby hat with big elephant ears and face.......far too cute, think gonna have baby in it when coming home from hospital :blush: but that's it until after 12 week scan

I am totally with you - I love baby outfits that have animal ears! I'm sure what I make my baby wear will scar them for life!


----------



## juless

I'm so tired, it's 8pm and I wanna go to bed... Also was in a rink where they were putting the lines down for our roller derby track. Didn't realize it was oil paint till after, but it's a huge rink so lots of ventilation, and only for a couple minutes I was close enough to smell fumes. Feel stupid now, and kinda freaked out, but I don't thin it was long enough to be an issue. At least I hope not!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. i got my :bfp: today!! im due december 29th may i join??


----------



## manuiti

I'm also with you ladies on the tiredness, I've just become the biggest couch potato! So far I'm luckily not suffering from ms but I get a mad gurgling stomach and bloating every night and also have that metallic/ blood taste at the back of my mouth still.


----------



## SaucySac38

I definitely have the exhaustion. I am not much on taking naps but, these days, as soon as I sit down I have to fight to stay awake. Feeling achy today. First scan on Thursday. Hoping all is well in there.


----------



## hope4bump

Hi everybody :)
Can I join please? Due date 31/12/12 ...


----------



## Jamandspoon

Hi everyone... Haven't been around for a while cos trying to stay away from the dreaded panic googling! I FINALLY got the 3+ I have been waiting for on the digi (at 5+4!!!!) so decided to hang up my poas hat cos it was turning me into a mess.. .A lot calmer now.. I went to the Doctor who put me on progesterone, took about 2 pints of blood for many many tests (I get the results at 6pm tonight so keep your fingers crossed for me) and has promised an early scan.

Beginning to enjoy being pregnant now, so got myself a ticker or two!!

No "proper" MS yet, just a generalised queasy feeling first thing and later in the day and grumbling stomach all other symptoms come and go, but are a lot better since I relaxed.. My only pregnancy / baby purchase has been some lovely non underwired bra's... Soooo much more comfy!!!

Hope everyone's doing good today and my bean is snuggling in nice and tight


----------



## munch

Hi ladies.....the exhaustion is amazing isn't it! Well maybe amazing isn't the right word. I am having naps everyday when DD2 has hers. You really do forget how tiring the 1st tri can be. Other than that I am relatively symptom free, no MS, massively hungry still. Have 1st scan on Monday. Told my fav check out chick at Woolies that I was pregnant today (well I was buying some pregnancy vitamins) other than that only my folks, DD1 and BBF know. Can't wait to tell everyone else! 

My DH bought me flowers home this evening (most unusual but very appreciated :)). Public holiday here tomorrow, being ANZAC day. Be nice to all be together in morning. 

Stay safe girls....xx


----------



## munch

juless said:


> I'm so tired, it's 8pm and I wanna go to bed... Also was in a rink where they were putting the lines down for our roller derby track. Didn't realize it was oil paint till after, but it's a huge rink so lots of ventilation, and only for a couple minutes I was close enough to smell fumes. Feel stupid now, and kinda freaked out, but I don't thin it was long enough to be an issue. At least I hope not!

Juless you and bean will be fine. Try not to worry, it was minimal exposure. I always think about what our mothers didn't know and did when they were pregnant with us and we are all fine (well most of us ;)).


----------



## Baby Bell

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

I'm so bloated last night and still bloated now! My partner was staring at my belly last night, I said 'i know I look about 6 months' ( which I really did) and he very sweetly said no I looked beautiful...........he so sweet but I know when he's lying :haha: lol I don't mind though, I love having a bump and il accept any kind of bump including bloat related bump :happydance: has anyone else had the bloat bump?


----------



## Chloe597

Oh I have definitely had the bloat bump! My DH patted my tummy the other day and i said 'thats not baby, thats the pizza i just ate':haha: And unfortunately with the bloating comes insane burping. Its unreal! I can't eat or drink anything without spending so much time after just burping. its fine in the privacy of my home but when i'm eating lunch with coworkers who don't know i'm preggo it gets a bit embarassing!

Anyone else finding that they have to force down food? I still have not gotten sick, but i feel queasy all the time now. Bought some ginger ale and saltines yesterday to help combat this.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I agree about the exhaustion. It's not as bad now as it was when I first found out I was pg. From then until about 6 weeks all I wanted to do was sleep. And I was struggling not to fall asleep at work. I think part of that was also coffee withdrawal. I'm still tired at 7+5 but not like before. 

My morning sickness is really evening sickness. It starts around 4 or so and can last all night or until I fall asleep. 

I also have really, really bad gas, indigestion and acid reflux. Bad - my throat feels like it's on fire after an episode. Or i'm so bloated that I'm uncomfortable. I've been taking gas-x and tums :-(

I haven't purchased a thing. I think after my 12 week scan I can buy things like pampers and such. After my gender scan then I'll start shopping like crazy. Until then, I'm not buying a thing. Scared I'll jinx things, I guess. 

Other than that, nothing new with me. 2 days until my 8 week scan :happydance:


----------



## hayzeb

Can you add me please edd dec 1st xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey everyone. i got my :bfp: today!! im due december 29th may i join??




hope4bump said:


> Hi everybody :)
> Can I join please? Due date 31/12/12 ...




hayzeb said:


> Can you add me please edd dec 1st xx

Welcome and congrats new Snowflakes :flower: I'll add you all to the list right away.

I'm 8 weeks today :wohoo::yipee::happydance: strange to think that in a fortnight I'll be a quarter of the way through :) Have my MW appointment on Friday, not looking forward to that as have to take DD with me and it can last anywhere between 45mins-2hrs apparently :wacko: hopefully I'll whizz through the questions and be out of there pretty quick!


----------



## ttc_lolly

bbygurl719 - I just noticed on your tickers that your DD is only 5 months old!!! Think that's definitely the shortest age gap here so far. Woahhh you are going to have your hands full :)


----------



## Evian260

I have bloat and gas so bad... nausea and exhaustion too


----------



## Evian260

I have my dirt scan Monday. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh bloat and gas is still really bad for me too. Anyone brave enough to share a bloat/bump pic!? Here's mine from this morning;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/81a3eed3.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/89751e74.jpg

Not a fully body shot as I took it myself but it's still ridiculously big :lol:


----------



## bbygurl719

yes Miss Aaryella is only 5 months my sweetbundle of joys will only be 13 months apart!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

You are very brave :haha:


----------



## juless

I'll share a bloat pic when I can find my phone to take a pic, lol! It looks quite a bit like yours lolly! Glad I'm not alone with such a big belly so early on! I keep getting the twins comments! Twins would be amazing though! Scary but amazing!


----------



## bbygurl719

twins would be absolutly terrifying for me having 3 in 13 months no not me. n twns run n oth sides of the family!!


----------



## ImSoTired

ttc_lolly said:


> Ahhh bloat and gas is still really bad for me too. Anyone brave enough to share a bloat/bump pic!? Here's mine from this morning;
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/81a3eed3.jpg
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/89751e74.jpg
> 
> Not a fully body shot as I took it myself but it's still ridiculously big :lol:

Looks a lot like mine honestly.....
I noticed it's a bit sensative to push on and it definately harder than just a fat belly. 

Not feeling much nausea today at all. Just mildly sore breasts and still some food aversions as I don't know what to eat. These symptoms will be the death of me! Not consistant at all! Causes a lot of unneeded worry! Hope baby is growing ok!


----------



## slstaffo1st

Can I please join? My EDD December 18th :):flower::cloud9:


----------



## sharan

How on earth did I miss this group?!? I'm a December Snowflake. I had 2nd reassurance scan today which has given my EDD as 6/12/2012.


----------



## slstaffo1st

Feronia said:


> Welcome! Looks like we have some new December 18th due dates here -- I'm also due then! Bump buddies anyone?

I need a bump buddy! I am due December 18th :) :cloud9:


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies. I had my first official u/s today and baby measures just over 7 weeks. We also got to see the heart beating (155 bpm). It was absolutely beautiful! I was really nervous going in - afraid they'd take it all away. 

The nurse practitioner told me that the chance of mc decreases to 5% after the heartbeat -- certainly not out of the woods but sure as heck beats 20%.


----------



## xpatchx

Hey guys! Had a scan today and she said I'll be due 25th not 22nd, but getting scanned again at 7 weeks to see for sure :)


----------



## manuiti

Got my hCG beta result back from yesterday's test - 755 mIU/ml. Just waiting for the clinic to call me now so that I can tell them and I can find out what happens next.


----------



## lovie

I love the pic lolly :) im sure my tummy is bigger than usual! im on the chubby side, but my weight is usually on my bum/boobs/legs not on the tummy.

Also "im so tired" mine feels the same, tender when i poke it.. i probably shouldnt be poking it too much!

i will do a bloat pic tomorrow :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

slstaffo1st said:


> Can I please join? My EDD December 18th :):flower::cloud9:




sharan said:


> How on earth did I miss this group?!? I'm a December Snowflake. I had 2nd reassurance scan today which has given my EDD as 6/12/2012.

Welcome ladies and huge congrats :flower: I'll add you both to the list now.



xpatchx said:


> Hey guys! Had a scan today and she said I'll be due 25th not 22nd, but getting scanned again at 7 weeks to see for sure :)

Did you want me to change your date or keep it the same? If you are in the UK and will be getting scanned at 12 weeks that date will be a lot more accurate then any previous dates given :)


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hey loves!

Question, I know this has been discussed before...but is your Dr. going with LMP or ovulation? My Dr. is going with LMP && is sticking with a December 7th DD while according to ovulation I should be a December 17. Quite the difference. I Have labs tomorrow & first appointment now on May 4th - do you think they will change it related to the lab results?

:) XO

Love the bloat pic & love all of our snowflakes! Especially those 6 little angels watching over! 

Sara


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi Sara :hi: Here in the UK they will almost always go by your LMP until you have your 12 week dating scan, and then it'll be changed if needs to be.

I was tested for ovulation this cycle so I know exactly when it occured and my MW was still trying to tell me we had to go by my LMP :dohh: my early scan set her straight though, and I'm sure my 12 week scan will stay the same :)


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Thank you so much ttc_lolly! It is quite frustrating having control over your long cycle & then having the Dr. date you wrong! I did peak twice (2 LH surges) this last month so I will be curious to find out what the scan says! I changed my ticker to December 7th, although I know that's a few days off! (More comforting anyway seeing 1 week ahead) LOL!

I guess I'll go off this date for now & probably have it changed again! I just want a solid due date! :)......Let me take that back....I just want a healthy bean & it doesn't matter what the due date is! <3

XO


----------



## flower94

So took another test to make sure they're getting darker... it's so dark it's hard to see the control line because the test line is taking all the dye!!!

https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/IMAG0504-1.jpg


----------



## munch

TTC Lolly....love the bloat pic exactly like me at the end of the night then it goes down overnight! Your little girl is just gorgeous! Really sweet, reminds me of my DD2. I bet you want another just like her :)


----------



## Flower City

Hi Ladies! I am Sara. I am due in the 5th of decebmer 2012! How do you get a lilypie thing?? from Sara


----------



## juless

Welcome Sara! About getting a ticker, I'll quote lolly:

"Click on any ticker that takes your fancy and it will take you to the website where you enter your EDD and then you need to take the ubb code (one for forums) and then copy and paste that code in to 'edit signature' in your User Control Panel (or User CP as it's otherwise known)"

Hope that helps! :)


Wondering, anyone need a bump buddy? It'd be really nice to have one if anyone is interested!


----------



## manuiti

Oh Lolly, I love your baby bloat piccy! I'm starting with that at night too. I look like I'm showing waaaay too early, my stomach gurgles away like mad and then it's all gone in the morning. I think my hubby's lucky that he's away as he doesn't need to deal with how it's released. :haha:

:wave: Sara

I got my call and they're happy with the results, no need for another one. Now I'm to make an appointment for a scan in two weeks time. But it's never easy. My RE is the one who does the scans. He gets back from holiday the day before I head off on holiday for 3 weeks and doesn't attend at the clinic until half an hour before my flight which is obviously not going to work out. So the midwife is going to talk to him about it and will call me back tomorrow to see what he suggests. It's never simple with me!


----------



## Flower City

juless said:


> Welcome Sara! About getting a ticker, I'll quote lolly:
> 
> "Click on any ticker that takes your fancy and it will take you to the website where you enter your EDD and then you need to take the ubb code (one for forums) and then copy and paste that code in to 'edit signature' in your User Control Panel (or User CP as it's otherwise known)"
> 
> Hope that helps! :)
> 
> 
> Wondering, anyone need a bump buddy? It'd be really nice to have one if anyone is interested!

Thanks I have made mine now but I now 5 posts!!!!
What is a "Bump Buddy"


----------



## rbtrying

llo ladies! I just got a very surprisingly, long awaited, still unbelievable BFP on Sunday! I had BETA Monday and was we 5405 and prog. At 15.78. They said my levels were good but my RE put me on prog supp. Anyone else doing vaginal prog. Supp.
? 
My EDD according to lmp is 12/20/12! I have my first scan Friday and I am so very nervous that I will just all of a sudden become " not pregnant".

Congrats ladies. What is the earliest people see heartbeat on US??


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! 

Rbtrying, I saw the heartbeat at 6+6.. I think 6 weeks is the earliest it will show up. Fx for a sticky bean. 

No bloat like that for me... can't wait to have a bump but so far nothing... :(


----------



## Flower City

I saw mine at my 7 week u/s


----------



## manuiti

rbtrying said:


> They said my levels were good but my RE put me on prog supp. Anyone else doing vaginal prog. Supp.?

Yep I am after IVF and they've got me on oestrogen too. It's a bit yuck isn't it? Another reason I'm glad hubby's away. lol I've got another 4-5 weeks before they take me off it.


----------



## SaucySac38

Two days until first scan and I am so hoping to see a heartbeat and know all is well in there. Symptoms are still there but I need to see something (I still have the image of my empty uterus in my head from the mc ultrasound last December). I would love a bump buddy but want to wait until after Thursday before I ask for one!


----------



## Flower City

Who has had Morning Sickness? :(


----------



## Flower City

flower city said:


> who has had morning sickness? :(

meeeeee


----------



## SaucySac38

My nausea comes and goes and I have not vomited at all. I am hoping it stays this way for me.


----------



## Flower City

SaucySac38 said:


> My nausea comes and goes and I have not vomited at all. I am hoping it stays this way for me.

Lucky!


----------



## 2016

rbtrying said:


> llo ladies! I just got a very surprisingly, long awaited, still unbelievable BFP on Sunday! I had BETA Monday and was we 5405 and prog. At 15.78. They said my levels were good but my RE put me on prog supp. Anyone else doing vaginal prog. Supp.
> ?
> My EDD according to lmp is 12/20/12! I have my first scan Friday and I am so very nervous that I will just all of a sudden become " not pregnant".
> 
> Congrats ladies. What is the earliest people see heartbeat on US??

I am on 200mg progesterone which I take at night until 12 weeks when I will start to wean myself off. I have been taking it since 3dpo as I wouldn't have been able to conceive without it. :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

My sickness is just nausea, no throwing up.

My scan is tomorrow, I'm so nervous! Those of you that have had early scans, where they internal or fell on your tummy? :flower:


----------



## Fifipots

Flower City said:


> Who has had Morning Sickness? :(

This is the worst ms I have experienced in all 4 pregnancies, haven't been sick at all but constantly nauseous, it kind of feels like you've been on a fairground ride for too long!!!

Hope it passes sooner rather than later xx


----------



## trgirl308

lovie said:


> My sickness is just nausea, no throwing up.
> 
> My scan is tomorrow, I'm so nervous! Those of you that have had early scans, where they internal or fell on your tummy? :flower:

Internal... the doc said that is what they do now pretty much all the time. I didn't find it hurt at all and it worked well. Good luck!


----------



## ttc_lolly

flower94 said:


> So took another test to make sure they're getting darker... it's so dark it's hard to see the control line because the test line is taking all the dye!!!
> 
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/IMAG0504-1.jpg

That is amazing!!



munch said:


> TTC Lolly....love the bloat pic exactly like me at the end of the night then it goes down overnight! Your little girl is just gorgeous! Really sweet, reminds me of my DD2. I bet you want another just like her :)

Awww thank you lovely :)



Flower City said:


> Hi Ladies! I am Sara. I am due in the 5th of decebmer 2012! How do you get a lilypie thing?? from Sara




rbtrying said:


> llo ladies! I just got a very surprisingly, long awaited, still unbelievable BFP on Sunday! I had BETA Monday and was we 5405 and prog. At 15.78. They said my levels were good but my RE put me on prog supp. Anyone else doing vaginal prog. Supp.
> ?
> My EDD according to lmp is 12/20/12! I have my first scan Friday and I am so very nervous that I will just all of a sudden become " not pregnant".
> 
> Congrats ladies. What is the earliest people see heartbeat on US??

Welcome and huge congrats new Snowflakes :flower: I'll add you both to the list now :)

rbtrying - I'm pretty sure it's around 6 weeks+



manuiti said:


> Oh Lolly, I love your baby bloat piccy! I'm starting with that at night too. I look like I'm showing waaaay too early, my stomach gurgles away like mad and then it's all gone in the morning. I think my hubby's lucky that he's away as he doesn't need to deal with how it's released. :haha:
> 
> :wave: Sara
> 
> I got my call and they're happy with the results, no need for another one. Now I'm to make an appointment for a scan in two weeks time. But it's never easy. My RE is the one who does the scans. He gets back from holiday the day before I head off on holiday for 3 weeks and doesn't attend at the clinic until half an hour before my flight which is obviously not going to work out. So the midwife is going to talk to him about it and will call me back tomorrow to see what he suggests. It's never simple with me!

Thank you hun! You must share your bloat pic with us all too :)

Great news about your results! Hope they get your next scan booked in smoothly and easily!



lovie said:


> My sickness is just nausea, no throwing up.
> 
> My scan is tomorrow, I'm so nervous! Those of you that have had early scans, where they internal or fell on your tummy? :flower:

I had mine done at 7 weeks and she said she'd try externally first but it may have to be done internally depending on how high my uterus was. Mine was above my pubic bone so she didn't need to go internal for me :) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'd also love a bump buddy :) I have some at the moment but they are really just my TTC mates that all got their BFP's waaaaay before me, so would be great to have someone closer in gestation.

I do consider all you Snowflakes as bump buddies though :hugs:


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> My sickness is just nausea, no throwing up.
> 
> My scan is tomorrow, I'm so nervous! Those of you that have had early scans, where they internal or fell on your tummy? :flower:

Good luck at scan Lovie....how exciting! I have mine on Monday. I think a lot of early scans are internal for better pictures etc. Enjoy seeing and hearing bub for first time x


----------



## manuiti

Lovie - I had internal scans pretty much every other day while I was doing ivf and it's nothing to worry about. Not at all uncomfortable. If you can do a smear test, this'll be a walk in the park. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

i would also like a bump budy!!


----------



## flower94

lovie said:


> My sickness is just nausea, no throwing up.
> 
> My scan is tomorrow, I'm so nervous! Those of you that have had early scans, where they internal or fell on your tummy? :flower:

Good luck at your scan!!:thumbup:


----------



## LillyLee

Is anyone having issues with being able to eat the same foods twice? The strangest thing has started happening to me. I will eat something once, say pizza, or yogurt, then go to eat it again the next day or a few days later and have an almost automatic gag reflex to even thinking about eating that same food, even though it didn't make me feel sick to begin with and was actually the food I was craving the first time. It's so weird and it's getting quite annoying because I'm running out of foods.


----------



## ImSoTired

I haven't had any nausea since Saturday afternoon! I'm such a nervous wreck! Everyone goes on about how symptoms are a good sign and it means a viable pregnancy. I'm so worried about a MMC or a sickly baby because the only consistant symptom I have is sore breasts and they aren't even as sore as they used to be. I won't be able to see baby again until May 30th so I won't know if he or she is ok. I'm just so worried:cry:. I really wish I had another scan coming up soon and I really wish I could just enjoy this pregnancy. It's so hard to do....

I hope everyone else is doing well...


----------



## LillyLee

ImSoTired said:


> I haven't had any nausea since Saturday afternoon! I'm such a nervous wreck! Everyone goes on about how symptoms are a good sign and it means a viable pregnancy. I'm so worried about a MMC or a sickly baby because the only consistant symptom I have is sore breasts and they aren't even as sore as they used to be. I won't be able to see baby again until May 30th so I won't know if he or she is ok. I'm just so worried:cry:. I really wish I had another scan coming up soon and I really wish I could just enjoy this pregnancy. It's so hard to do....
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well...

I've heard both ways, ppl having normal symptoms and it turning out to be an MMC and people having no symptoms and it being a completely normal pregnancy. My BB's only hurt when I press on them and not as much as they used too. And my "morning sickness" is pretty much an aversion to foods more than sickness. I think you're fine. The main thing is to stop worrying (which is so so hard to do) and just love how you feel right now! And don't google anything, it is the enemy! :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

ImSoTired - sore BB's is a symptom, so you can't say you dont have symptoms! Have you been running to the bathroom more? Drinking more? having any food aversions? I thought the same thing until my friend pointed out that even tho i wasn't having the extreme symptoms of swollen bb's and vomiting, i was still drinking way more, peeing way more, and have sore nips. And now i feel queasy off and on throughout the day. Some days its worse than others. I think thats just all the fluctuating hormones. The levels dont remain constant, and i would imagine your body acclimates to one level of hormone, so symptoms subside a bit, and then your body will produce more, so the body has to respond again. Just my take. I dont think you should be worried yet tho:hugs:

Lovie - I have my scan tomorrow as well!:cloud9: Hope to see a little HB this time, as my scan last week was too soon to see the HB. It was internal last time, and it will be internal again this time. If they didn't tell you to have a full bladder, you can assume internal.

I think my stomach is the size of a walnut. 4 bites of food fills me up now. Its so annoying! This is what people with gastric bypass must feel like when they eat. Made myself a huge dinner only to have 2 bites of the sandwich and 2 bites of the veggie. Then drank a smoothie. I think I will have to resort to drinking my food if this doesn't improve soon!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning ladies :flower:

Lilly-I can barely eat foods once, let alone twice! Food aversions are bad. Not simply the smell, but the thought of certain foods turn my stomach. I rarely have an appetite and when I do, I go to eat but can only manage a few bites :-(

ImSoTired - It's ok hun. Symptoms come and go. Every pregnancy is different and every woman is different. Don't work yourself up over nothing. I know it's hard not to stress but nothing good ever came from stressing. :hug:

AFM - no real changes. Excited about my scan tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you all have good scans tomorrow those of you who are going. I'm trying not to worry but you all know how hard it is. Maybe I can get a scan in between if I fuss to the doctor a bit. Just wish I could see baby's heart still beating in there so I know for sure it's all ok.


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so tired, you should buy a doppler that way you can put your mind at ease anytime you want.


----------



## Haidee

OK so I lost my December-baby-to-be. Done all my crying, had a d&c yesterday. 

Wishing everybody here an absolutely fabulously healthy and happy pregnancy! 

I'll have to find another group to join when I'm blessed with a sticky bean.


----------



## ImSoTired

trgirl308 said:


> I'm so tired, you should buy a doppler that way you can put your mind at ease anytime you want.

What do they cost? How do they work? I wouldn't know what brand to get.

Haidee sorry for your loss:cry::hugs:


----------



## joeliza24

lovie said:


> My sickness is just nausea, no throwing up.
> 
> My scan is tomorrow, I'm so nervous! Those of you that have had early scans, where they internal or fell on your tummy? :flower:

I was just over 7 weeks at mine yesterday and it was a tummy one. The only caveat is I had to fill my bladder (32 oz of water) an hour before the appt...not fun.


----------



## joeliza24

Haidee said:


> OK so I lost my December-baby-to-be. Done all my crying, had a d&c yesterday.
> 
> Wishing everybody here an absolutely fabulously healthy and happy pregnancy!
> 
> I'll have to find another group to join when I'm blessed with a sticky bean.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Oh Haidee, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your doing as well as can be expected. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

To everyone having scans soon - hope they go well... I'm sure they will. So exciting!

afm - I had some serious nausea when I got up first thing this morning. ugh! Thankfully now that I've eaten all is good again.

:wave: to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## Punchy

Hi-ya ladies! I'm a little late making it over here. I had my first BFP on April 6 and my first scan yesterday. I'm due December 14th.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am eight plus four today think i may be going crazy became incredibly stressed out due to my horrific landlady i was literally shaking wheel span my car off the drive and everything, anyway when i eventually started to calm down i started having a butterfly sensation in my lower abdomen it felt just like the start of movement with my first two in the rational part me my mind i know Its Not possible yet, but it still felt nice!


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi folks! I'm due christmas day


----------



## kaygeebee

for those on second and subsequent pregnancies, how's the bloating? 

I am already needing very stretchy trousers and I look at least 6 months pregnant!!!


----------



## juless

Haidee, I am so very sorry for your loss. Wishing you a healthy little rainbow baby!

Welcome to the new snowflakes!!

kaygeebee, right from the start I looked 6 months pregnant, tons of bloating! I'm only comfortable in stretch pants, pjs or maternity jeans! lol!


----------



## stark18

I dread going to work because I'm trying to keep it secret from work a little longer and I'm so bloated that it's hard to hide. I don't ever remember being bloated or gassy (tmi) with my first but this pregnancy has been rough.


----------



## Honey.Bee

ttc_lolly said:


> I'd also love a bump buddy :) I have some at the moment but they are really just my TTC mates that all got their BFP's waaaaay before me, so would be great to have someone closer in gestation.
> 
> I do consider all you Snowflakes as bump buddies though :hugs:

ttc_lolly - I would love to have you as a bloat, sorry bump buddy, if you'll take me on! LOVING the profile pic too. You and DD are so cute together. Will get DH to take a picture of my bloat this weekend so you are not alone. :hugs:

Haidee - I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Fingers crossed you are back on the pregnancy forums really soon x

Munch - A belated Happy Anzac day! Hope you had lots of cookies x

AFM - Sorry I have gone AWOL for a few days. MS is seriously bad at the moment. It is not just MS but morning, noon and night queasiness and can start from 4am......Aaargh! I keep repeating to myself "Embrace the hormones"! I've only been sick once though, so won't complain any more. Have sent DH out to get acupressure bands and any ginger related products he can find. He dared to ask if that was OTT and I nearly bit his head off! Thinking of you all, especially all those peaky looking snowflakes x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haidee said:


> OK so I lost my December-baby-to-be. Done all my crying, had a d&c yesterday.
> 
> Wishing everybody here an absolutely fabulously healthy and happy pregnancy!
> 
> I'll have to find another group to join when I'm blessed with a sticky bean.

I am so very sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I hope you get your BFP and forever baby very soon x



mummyof2girlz said:


> i am eight plus four today think i may be going crazy became incredibly stressed out due to my horrific landlady i was literally shaking wheel span my car off the drive and everything, anyway when i eventually started to calm down i started having a butterfly sensation in my lower abdomen it felt just like the start of movement with my first two in the rational part me my mind i know Its Not possible yet, but it still felt nice!

It does sound a little too soon but you never know! This is your 3rd pregnancy now so could be? You'll have to keep an eye (or feel :haha:) on it and see if it does build up to be first movements x



Punchy said:


> Hi-ya ladies! I'm a little late making it over here. I had my first BFP on April 6 and my first scan yesterday. I'm due December 14th.




kaygeebee said:


> Hi folks! I'm due christmas day

Welcome and congrats ladies :flower: will add you to the EDD list now x



Honey.Bee said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I'd also love a bump buddy :) I have some at the moment but they are really just my TTC mates that all got their BFP's waaaaay before me, so would be great to have someone closer in gestation.
> 
> I do consider all you Snowflakes as bump buddies though :hugs:
> 
> ttc_lolly - I would love to have you as a bloat, sorry bump buddy, if you'll take me on! LOVING the profile pic too. You and DD are so cute together. Will get DH to take a picture of my bloat this weekend so you are not alone. :hugs:
> 
> Haidee - I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Fingers crossed you are back on the pregnancy forums really soon x
> 
> Munch - A belated Happy Anzac day! Hope you had lots of cookies x
> 
> AFM - Sorry I have gone AWOL for a few days. MS is seriously bad at the moment. It is not just MS but morning, noon and night queasiness and can start from 4am......Aaargh! I keep repeating to myself "Embrace the hormones"! I've only been sick once though, so won't complain any more. Have sent DH out to get acupressure bands and any ginger related products he can find. He dared to ask if that was OTT and I nearly bit his head off! Thinking of you all, especially all those peaky looking snowflakes xClick to expand...

Awww thanks hun! And yay would love to have you as a bloat/bump buddy :hugs:

Sorry MS has got you hun :( whoever called it MORNING sickness must be out of their mind. I bet it was a man :rofl:


----------



## Evian260

so sorry haidee.... :hugs:


----------



## Evian260

Had some bleeding today. I've had some bleeding on and off since my bfp and when I went in for a scan to check at 4w6d they only saw the sac but they said that's normal because it was so early. My next scan is Monday and I'll be almost 8 weeks so I am praying for a HB.


----------



## trgirl308

ImSoTired said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired, you should buy a doppler that way you can put your mind at ease anytime you want.
> 
> What do they cost? How do they work? I wouldn't know what brand to get.Click to expand...

I found one on ebay, haven't gotten it yet.. but it was 50$, I hear angelsound is good but it is a little more. I figure I will use it a bunch of times so it is worth the money and if it makes me feel better totally worth it. 



mummyof2girlz said:


> i am eight plus four today think i may be going crazy became incredibly stressed out due to my horrific landlady i was literally shaking wheel span my car off the drive and everything, anyway when i eventually started to calm down i started having a butterfly sensation in my lower abdomen it felt just like the start of movement with my first two in the rational part me my mind i know Its Not possible yet, but it still felt nice!

Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:



Evian260 said:


> Had some bleeding today. I've had some bleeding on and off since my bfp and when I went in for a scan to check at 4w6d they only saw the sac but they said that's normal because it was so early. My next scan is Monday and I'll be almost 8 weeks so I am praying for a HB.

Hope everything is ok at your scan. :hugs:

So sorry haidee for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Oznic22

:cry: It happened again so I am now off the list for a December Snowflake :cry:

Have been trying not to think about it and keeping myself busy getting ready for DD's 7th birthday (26/4) and right now I am just seriously annoyed and like most people - wondering why?

I really want to thank you all for letting me join and share your delights and experiences, it has been comforting at times when needed. I wish you all the very best with your pregnancy and may I be the first to say - have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## manuiti

Oznic - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Punchy

So sorry, Oznic.


----------



## Flower City

sorry to hear about miscarries:(


----------



## munch

Deepest sympathy Oznic. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon x


----------



## SaucySac38

Haidee and Oznic - :hugs: So very sorry about the losses. My thoughts are with you both.

Lillylee - I relate to your eating issue. For a few days I want something and then, all of a sudden, that same thing makes me gag and my stomach turn. My poor SO keeps trying to feed me but my appetite changes with the wind!

First ultrasound tomorrow. I am so hoping all is well in there. 8-[8-[


----------



## sharan

Haidee and Oznic I'm so sorry for your loss x :hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies that have their scan today x


----------



## lovie

Oznic im so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lovie

We had our scan this morning, it was so lovely we saw a little hb:cloud9:

the baby measured 6+3 which is worrying me as i know when i ovulated and it should be around 7 weeks :( i think maybe my uterus lies a little far back, so maybe that makes the measurements wrong:shrug: anyone else measuring slightly small?

here is a video of out little one :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJeBHakvRyI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## munch

Haidee I am sorry for your loss. Hang in there. Hoping you get your rainbow baby soon x


----------



## munch

lovie said:


> We had our scan this morning, it was so lovely we saw a little hb:cloud9:
> 
> the baby measured 6+3 which is worrying me as i know when i ovulated and it should be around 7 weeks :( i think maybe my uterus lies a little far back, so maybe that makes the measurements wrong:shrug: anyone else measuring slightly small?
> 
> here is a video of out little one :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJeBHakvRyI&feature=youtu.be

Just lovely Lovie!! Thanks for sharing. Try not to worry re measurements, they can vary from scan to scan and it's not an exact science. If they said it's all good, then it's all good :) Bub might have implanted later also. X


----------



## Lufish

So sorry Haidee and Oznic xxx


----------



## gs20

For those who got an external scan early, can you see anything? I'll have my second scan tomorrow - I'll be 8w5d and they're doing an external scan. I'm scared they won't see anything!


----------



## Evian260

oznic...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

so sorry for your loss...


----------



## manuiti

lovie - that's amazing, thanks so much for sharing. i agree - if they're happy that everything's ok, just go with it and trust them, otherwise you're just worrying for the fun of it.

gs20 - if they can't see anything i'm sure they'll just switch to an internal scan. it's the same machine, just a different 'tool' on the end. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

gs20 said:


> For those who got an external scan early, can you see anything? I'll have my second scan tomorrow - I'll be 8w5d and they're doing an external scan. I'm scared they won't see anything!

i had an external at Seven weeks four days and you could see the baby and heart beat. My scan pic might be on my profile, at nearly nine weeks you should see everything fine:thumbup:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i got my letter for my dating scan today on the 18th of may ill be 11+6. Quite impressed with my midwife team this time round they seem to be on the ball! I may have also bought my pram


----------



## Saradavies89

lovie said:


> We had our scan this morning, it was so lovely we saw a little hb:cloud9:
> 
> the baby measured 6+3 which is worrying me as i know when i ovulated and it should be around 7 weeks :( i think maybe my uterus lies a little far back, so maybe that makes the measurements wrong:shrug: anyone else measuring slightly small?
> 
> here is a video of out little one :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJeBHakvRyI&feature=youtu.be

i messured at 6 weeks 3 days and mine didnt look anything like tht :( o god am rly worried now xxxx


----------



## lovie

Saradavies89 said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> We had our scan this morning, it was so lovely we saw a little hb:cloud9:
> 
> the baby measured 6+3 which is worrying me as i know when i ovulated and it should be around 7 weeks :( i think maybe my uterus lies a little far back, so maybe that makes the measurements wrong:shrug: anyone else measuring slightly small?
> 
> here is a video of out little one :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJeBHakvRyI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> i messured at 6 weeks 3 days and mine didnt look anything like tht :( o god am rly worried now xxxxClick to expand...

Was yours internal Hun? What did it look like? I have a funny shaped womb so it could be me that's odd not you:hugs:


----------



## Ichisan

Hello ladies thought id come and join you as midwife put my due date as 2nd dec :) Just got my letter today for first scan on may 17th il be 11+4 so excited to see if this changes! Looking forward to this journey with you all xx


----------



## Chloe597

Lovie, looks great!:thumbup:

I also had my scan today. Pic is attached. She said I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days, which is right around where I thought i should be, and nowhere near where my LMP puts me (that puts me at 8 weeks...no way!) I'm a late ovulater, and no doctors seem to understand this. The heart rate was 128 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-26 08.52.15.jpg
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Xanth

I might be nosying on this thread Lauryn, hoping that I might be able to join lol


----------



## ImSoTired

I am sorry for the losses :hugs:

I am so not feeling pregnant at all and really nervous about it. My symptoms are disappearing one by one. I'm considering calling the doctors office and suggesting another scan or something because I am an absolute wreck. I know that everything is probably fine but I am just so worried. I would think that at only 8 weeks I would still have most of my symptoms....:shrug:

I hope everyone else is doing well...

Nice scan photos girls


----------



## 2016

I've still not had my scan date through. Got my supposedly urgent consultant referral through today though and I will be 16 weeks by then! :wacko:

Imsotired...I've been nervous too. I relaxed for a few days after my repeat scan last week now I keep knicker checking again. Wish I could just relax!


----------



## ducky1502

Haven't been around much. Been super sick and off work for nearly 2 weeks :( 

Can u change my EDD to 2nd please? :)


----------



## Saradavies89

lovie said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovie said:
> 
> 
> We had our scan this morning, it was so lovely we saw a little hb:cloud9:
> 
> the baby measured 6+3 which is worrying me as i know when i ovulated and it should be around 7 weeks :( i think maybe my uterus lies a little far back, so maybe that makes the measurements wrong:shrug: anyone else measuring slightly small?
> 
> here is a video of out little one :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJeBHakvRyI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> i messured at 6 weeks 3 days and mine didnt look anything like tht :( o god am rly worried now xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Was yours internal Hun? What did it look like? I have a funny shaped womb so it could be me that's odd not you:hugs:Click to expand...

no mine wasnt internal was yours? xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oznic22 said:


> :cry: It happened again so I am now off the list for a December Snowflake :cry:
> 
> Have been trying not to think about it and keeping myself busy getting ready for DD's 7th birthday (26/4) and right now I am just seriously annoyed and like most people - wondering why?
> 
> I really want to thank you all for letting me join and share your delights and experiences, it has been comforting at times when needed. I wish you all the very best with your pregnancy and may I be the first to say - have a very merry Christmas!

So sorry huni. I know it's hard but please try stay positive. Ul get there huni xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

ImSoTired said:


> I am sorry for the losses :hugs:
> 
> I am so not feeling pregnant at all and really nervous about it. My symptoms are disappearing one by one. I'm considering calling the doctors office and suggesting another scan or something because I am an absolute wreck. I know that everything is probably fine but I am just so worried. I would think that at only 8 weeks I would still have most of my symptoms....:shrug:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well...
> 
> Nice scan photos girls

 Try not To worry Hun, ul stress urself out. I didn't have one single symptom with DS. And my pregnancy was near perfect. Embrace it xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Chloe597 said:


> Lovie, looks great!:thumbup:
> 
> I also had my scan today. Pic is attached. She said I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days, which is right around where I thought i should be, and nowhere near where my LMP puts me (that puts me at 8 weeks...no way!) I'm a late ovulater, and no doctors seem to understand this. The heart rate was 128 :cloud9:

Was this an internal scan? am getting so worried my scan looked nothing like the ones that people are putting on here and mine messured 6 weeks and 3 days xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

i know what you mean about symptoms. I'm 7w1d and mine have been all over the place. a couple of weeks my boobs felt as if they were on fire, but now they're almost feeling normal. my MS feeling has been replaced with a really strong metal taste in my mouth - yuck. Makes all food taste awful - only thing that seems to give me a little relief is cranberry juice.

i have my first scan in 8 days!!! as this is my first scan after MMC, it would be so lovely to actually have a happy scan!!!:happydance:


----------



## lovie

Mine was internal Hun, only because it was done at an ivf clinic so they are used to doing all scans internal. The dr would have said if they thought your scan wasn't looking right:hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

lovie said:


> Mine was internal Hun, only because it was done at an ivf clinic so they are used to doing all scans internal. The dr would have said if they thought your scan wasn't looking right:hugs:

yeh i know i just wish they had done an internal one they said they was going to but they never so anoyed but got my nxt scan on the 8th so fingers crossed :D cxxxx


----------



## lovie

I hope the 8th comes around really fast for you! It's a great sign that they could see the baby theough your tummy, it means it's big and strong!:hugs:


----------



## Evian260

chloe mine too! i ov'd cd 25-28 of my 40 day cycle and based on my LMP I'd be due 11/25 which would no way be right lol.


----------



## juless

I'm so sorry to those with losses. Hoping you have your rainbow babies soon!!

What a day, I feel so sick I'm wondering if maybe I have the flu! Don't feel any other flu symptoms though so I think it's all day ms. It's so extreme today. I don't remember being this sick with DD!


----------



## Chloe597

Saradavies89 said:


> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> Lovie, looks great!:thumbup:
> 
> I also had my scan today. Pic is attached. She said I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days, which is right around where I thought i should be, and nowhere near where my LMP puts me (that puts me at 8 weeks...no way!) I'm a late ovulater, and no doctors seem to understand this. The heart rate was 128 :cloud9:
> 
> Was this an internal scan? am getting so worried my scan looked nothing like the ones that people are putting on here and mine messured 6 weeks and 3 days xxxxClick to expand...

Yes, it was an internal scan. Dont worry tho, if your doctor didn't seem worried, then you shouldn't be worried either :hugs: I had mine done at a fertility clinic, so maybe their equipment is a little better?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oznic22 said:


> :cry: It happened again so I am now off the list for a December Snowflake :cry:
> 
> Have been trying not to think about it and keeping myself busy getting ready for DD's 7th birthday (26/4) and right now I am just seriously annoyed and like most people - wondering why?
> 
> I really want to thank you all for letting me join and share your delights and experiences, it has been comforting at times when needed. I wish you all the very best with your pregnancy and may I be the first to say - have a very merry Christmas!

I'm so sad to hear this hun, and so very sorry for your loss :hugs: take care of yourself xx



gs20 said:


> For those who got an external scan early, can you see anything? I'll have my second scan tomorrow - I'll be 8w5d and they're doing an external scan. I'm scared they won't see anything!

I had an external at bang on 7 weeks and could see everything perfectly :)



mummyof2girlz said:


> i got my letter for my dating scan today on the 18th of may ill be 11+6. Quite impressed with my midwife team this time round they seem to be on the ball! I *may* have also bought my pram

Yay!! I can't wait to hear when my scan will be! 

And you MAY have bought your pram!?! Or you have? :rofl:



Ichisan said:


> Hello ladies thought id come and join you as midwife put my due date as 2nd dec :) Just got my letter today for first scan on may 17th il be 11+4 so excited to see if this changes! Looking forward to this journey with you all xx

Welcome and congrats! Will add you to the list now :flower:



ImSoTired said:


> I am sorry for the losses :hugs:
> 
> I am so not feeling pregnant at all and really nervous about it. My symptoms are disappearing one by one. I'm considering calling the doctors office and suggesting another scan or something because I am an absolute wreck. I know that everything is probably fine but I am just so worried. I would think that at only 8 weeks I would still have most of my symptoms....:shrug:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well...
> 
> Nice scan photos girls

I know it's easier said than done but you must try and relax hun. Symptoms don't mean much in the whole grand scheme of things and mine have all vanished pretty much now apart from feeling tired more than I usually do. Everything will be fine :hugs: Call and get a scan if you really feel you need to x



Xanth said:


> I might be nosying on this thread Lauryn, hoping that I might be able to join lol

You know you're a Snowflake Sarah, come and join and don't be silly!! :hugs: xx



ducky1502 said:


> Haven't been around much. Been super sick and off work for nearly 2 weeks :(
> 
> Can u change my EDD to 2nd please? :)

Will do that for you now hun :) 



Saradavies89 said:


> Was this an internal scan? am getting so worried my scan looked nothing like the ones that people are putting on here and mine messured 6 weeks and 3 days xxxx

Try not to worry hun, uteruses are all different and babies at this stage are all quite different too! It's all about the measurements and if the MW said everything was fine then take her word for it :)



Loving the scan's ladies, thanks for sharing :) Lovie your bean could have implanted a bit late so that's why you're measuring a few days behind. I wouldn't worry about it until you get your dating scan (or whatever it is you get in sweden!) as it'll be a lot more accurate by then.

I have my booking appointment tomorrow and I'm excited!! Can't wait to get my maternity notes and all the little freebies in the Emma's Diary and Bounty packs :D not looking forward to having to take DD with me, and it's at the hospital's antenatal clinic so I know she is going to be running riot :dohh: but I'll cope I'm sure!


----------



## lovie

They don't scan here till 18 weeks!!! I called my mums surgery in the uk and explained and they said I can have a scan when I'm home in June, I sm British and paid tax for 5 years without using and healthcare so I'm trying not to feel too bad about using the nhs!

I will be 13 weeks when I'm home :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Don't feel bad hun, just think of all the people who use the NHS and haven't paid any tax EVER! x


----------



## lovie

Good point! My mum really wants to come but I'm not sure they let you bring 2 people:shrug:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc lolly ok i have it was such a bargain.. Omg i am so bad! I think i have a shopping addiction lol i blame my mum she egged me on so Its going to have to stay at her house and take up room as her punishment ha ha...


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie said:


> Good point! My mum really wants to come but I'm not sure they let you bring 2 people:shrug:

Each hospital has different policies so it's best to ring and check. I know mine allows for 2 people to come in :)



mummyof2girlz said:


> ttc lolly ok i have it was such a bargain.. Omg i am so bad! I think i have a shopping addiction lol i blame my mum she egged me on so Its going to have to stay at her house and take up room as her punishment ha ha...

Hahaha love it! What did you get? Don't worry, I bought mine when I was 5 weeks :blush: :rofl:


----------



## lovie

my sister is desperate to go as well, she is 9 so i think if i took her along they wouldnt be able to make her wait outside, id say i wasnt happy with her being alone in a bublic place. i might just book a private one and not deal with the hassle!

im loving the pram talk! i want a green bugaboo :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

What kind? Are they any cheaper out there than they are here? Actually I remember you saying it's more expensive out there!

I love my pram so much :cloud9: I just need to get the carrycot as I only have the seat unit at the moment and obviously baby can't go in there until they are sitting unaided/6 months old. I need to get a yummy mummy bag this time too! I didn't know they existed until I'd already bought my changing bag so I'm not missing out again :lol:


----------



## lovie

im thinking of ebaying it in the uk, they are like 1000 quid here! im thinking of the cameleon. might go and check some out now :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh definitely go eBay. I got mine preloved and it's amazing, it's been really well taken care of x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Ladies,

Great scan today. I was in tears. My baby popped up on the screen right away!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/577212_292478824167445_100002159892289_640151_2095666099_n.jpg

It was beautiful to hear the heartbeat!!! :cloud9: 150bpm


----------



## lovie

blubutterfly what a stunning scan! you can see it little arms and legs!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh yeah,
Doc. pushed me back two days to 7w5d instead of 8 weeks but that's ok. Guess bean has some catching up to do! I heard the heart beat too. Says I'm due Dec 7th now but I'm going to keep it at the 6th for now. I have a follow up scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Blu what an awesome scan pic!! You can see the little nubs! Hi baby :hi:

I'd leave your EDD for now too hun, I'm doing the same until I get told at 12 weeks as well x


----------



## SaucySac38

Congrats Blu!!! I also had my scan today and there it was just beating away (163 bpm)! I am measuring spot on with my ticker (thank you regular periods) so I am due 12/3 or 12/4 and that feels about right. As soon as I get the picture scanned I will load it. I cried so much. A glorious day indeed.


----------



## gs20

manuiti said:


> lovie - that's amazing, thanks so much for sharing. i agree - if they're happy that everything's ok, just go with it and trust them, otherwise you're just worrying for the fun of it.
> 
> gs20 - if they can't see anything i'm sure they'll just switch to an internal scan. it's the same machine, just a different 'tool' on the end. :thumbup:




mummyof2girlz said:


> gs20 said:
> 
> 
> For those who got an external scan early, can you see anything? I'll have my second scan tomorrow - I'll be 8w5d and they're doing an external scan. I'm scared they won't see anything!
> 
> i had an external at Seven weeks four days and you could see the baby and heart beat. My scan pic might be on my profile, at nearly nine weeks you should see everything fine:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I feel so much better about my appointment tomorrow! Can't wait to see my bean again...or green olive, whatever it is this week :haha:



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Great scan today. I was in tears. My baby popped up on the screen right away!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/577212_292478824167445_100002159892289_640151_2095666099_n.jpg
> 
> It was beautiful to hear the heartbeat!!! :cloud9: 150bpm

LOVE! It's starting to look like a little baby! Congrats!


I have my Maternal-Fetal Medicine (high risk) appointment to be evaluated tomorrow. I wouldn't mind being put on high-risk just for the extra care and attention to detail, but I don't want to be labeled and/or more scared, either!


----------



## Momto3and...

I am 5w4d and I look prego! Is this possible? This is my third pregnancy, ds in 07 and twins in 09. I have heard that you "show" quicker with each pregnancy, but clearly this is bloat! But, I look prego! How do you keep this news a secret, when I look like this already? I feel ridiculous! Will this go down or do I need to re think my plan of sharing the news at 12 weeks?


----------



## munch

Momto3and... said:


> I am 5w4d and I look prego! Is this possible? This is my third pregnancy, ds in 07 and twins in 09. I have heard that you "show" quicker with each pregnancy, but clearly this is bloat! But, I look prego! How do you keep this news a secret, when I look like this already? I feel ridiculous! Will this go down or do I need to re think my plan of sharing the news at 12 weeks?

Totally hear you Momto3... I am the same, not so much in the morn but by the arvo I look pregnant. It has happened quicker than last pregnancy. I am on my 3rd too. I find this 12 week to tell people most annoying to tell you the truth, I understand the reasons behind it but if I was to have a MC I think I would like my nearest and dearest to know I was pregnant in the first place. My two BBF's know and parents but that's all at moment. Hard decisions.....


----------



## munch

That was meant to read BFF's.....


----------



## Honey.Bee

Morning!

Actually slept in til 5.30am today. I wonder if the excessive ginger consumption combined with sea bands on overnight has actually helped??? Going to a wedding tomorrow so not sure I can work the sea bands into my look! :haha:

ducky1502 - really sorry to hear you have been so poorly. Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

oznic - I'm so sorry for your loss, Hun. Keep strong x

Blu, Chloe and Lovie - thanks for showing your scans ladies. I love seeing all the snowflakes growing! Blu - cant believe how well you could see your baby :happydance: 

ttc_lolly - hope things go well with the midwife today. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs: You're so funny with your pram all good to go :xmas13:


----------



## 2016

Loving the scan pics awwwww. Blu that is so incredibly clear, was it an internal scan. Was bubs asleep or could you see some wiggles?

I am a happy mummy today. Finally found Sprouts HB on the doppler yesterday....but then he floated out the way and I couldn't find him again. Then I tried again this morning and found it for ages - about 156bpm. :cloud9:
So glad I can now check in whenever I have a wobble and need reassurance. I have taken a little video of the doppler so that I can play it back instead of using the doppler too much. :haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

2016 - yay! That's great news! So pleased for you. Now you can relax and enjoy!


----------



## munch

2016 wow that's awesome! Really want a doppler now!


----------



## lovie

i cant wait to get a doppler :) should you limit how much you use them?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> Good point! My mum really wants to come but I'm not sure they let you bring 2 people:shrug:
> 
> Each hospital has different policies so it's best to ring and check. I know mine allows for 2 people to come in :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> ttc lolly ok i have it was such a bargain.. Omg i am so bad! I think i have a shopping addiction lol i blame my mum she egged me on so Its going to have to stay at her house and take up room as her punishment ha ha...Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha love it! What did you get? Don't worry, I bought mine when I was 5 weeks :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

Its a silver cross Its lovely i doubt it will fit in the boot of my punto but i couldnt help it. I have an antique rocking crib, travel cot, first stage car seat already lol:blush:. Everyone keeps offering me things which is great i gave most of my baby things away as my youngest is nearly six now..


----------



## lovie

mummy of 2 girls you are so prepared!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol lovie i think Its more down to my need to shop generally i am a very unorganised person Iam Not buying anythin else till my twenty week scan! I promised my husband :-/ i dont think my mother will let me fill anymore of her house either! :-(


----------



## trgirl308

2016 that is great news about the doppler! I am still waiting for mine to come in.. can't wait!!!


----------



## Momto3and...

munch said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I am 5w4d and I look prego! Is this possible? This is my third pregnancy, ds in 07 and twins in 09. I have heard that you "show" quicker with each pregnancy, but clearly this is bloat! But, I look prego! How do you keep this news a secret, when I look like this already? I feel ridiculous! Will this go down or do I need to re think my plan of sharing the news at 12 weeks?
> 
> Totally hear you Momto3... I am the same, not so much in the morn but by the arvo I look pregnant. It has happened quicker than last pregnancy. I am on my 3rd too. I find this 12 week to tell people most annoying to tell you the truth, I understand the reasons behind it but if I was to have a MC I think I would like my nearest and dearest to know I was pregnant in the first place. My two BBF's know and parents but that's all at moment. Hard decisions.....Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the 12 weeks plan. We will be telling family and close friends before that, but as far as an announcement, I would like to wait. With this being our third, and already having 3 boys, I just want to limit the time people will be asking if we want a girl. Duh! Also knowing this is it, it is kind of special for it to be our little secret for a little while. I told very early with my first, and with the twins I was showing at 8 weeks, so both pregnancies were really long. I like to make little milestones to break the next 9 months up! So if I can wait until 10-12 weeks to share, it is something to look forward to in a few weeks. But, at this rate, not sure I will be able to. :)

As far as MC, I do think that having support of others knowing would be helpful. I was on clomid and know there is an increase risk in mc, but that just makes me a little more cautious about letting the news spill.


----------



## bbygurl719

just droppin in to say hi. i will be MIA til May 6th. i leave toda for disney so i hope u all have a great week. when i get back i have my first appt may 7th yay!!n ill b 6 weeks lol!!


----------



## manuiti

2016 - that's great about the doppler. What a lovely way to start bonding with baby! :thumbup:

afm - at 5w+1 morning sickness kicked in last night and this morning I'm just lying here feeling really yuck. Not feeling the desire to throw up yet but just totally overcome with nausea. Ooooof. Really hoping it doesn't get worse than this. But to keep my PMA going, it means I'm still pregnant so I'm going to try and enjoy that thought more than I'm not enjoying feeling like this.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning ladies still on :cloud9: this morning

My scan was internal. Bubs was sleeping so no moving. I can't wait for the next scan in 4 weeks!!!

How is everyone else doing?

I'm thinking of buying a doppler 2 but I'm not sure how DH will feel. He always thinks I over-think things. But he works and can't make the appointments so he wont be able to hear, only see the pics. 

My boobs dont hurt as much, the gas & acid reflux has died down some. My "evening" sickness doesn't seem as bad. The only thing that's still bad is the food aversion - appetite still not what I know it should be. I get full to fast - like I had gastric bypass or something. Anyone else's symptoms lessening?


----------



## juless

My All day MS had been getting a bit better, then the last two days it was horrible! Toda I better again so maybe it was a bug, lol! I do feel today like I can function a little better, so I'm hoping I'm coming out of the early symptoms. One thing is getting worse though... Constipation! No fun....


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu Butterfly and juless- We are all at 8+1 today! My symptoms have definately calmed down quite a bit. I also get very full very quick and find it hard to find something I want to eat. Sometimes I'm very hungry and sometimes I can't bare to eat. I had a touch of reflux yesterday as well. I'm definately worried that the symptoms are gone but hoping it's all ok anyway.


----------



## LillyLee

bbygurl719 said:


> just droppin in to say hi. i will be MIA til May 6th. i leave toda for disney so i hope u all have a great week. when i get back i have my first appt may 7th yay!!n ill b 6 weeks lol!!

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Have a nice holiday bbygurl :)

Had my booking appointment today and everything was great! They also offered me an impromptu dating scan there and then and I of course said yes! She had a look externally and said I was closer to 9 weeks than 8, then she asked if I'd like it done internally for a clearer picture and a more accurate EDD, again, YES :haha: !! She put me forward a day so my new & permanent EDD is 3rd Dec and baby has changed so much from when I saw him at 7 weeks! He had a long leg outstretched and arm bud waving about :cloud9: here's my pic;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/scan.jpg

I might have a UTI so my pee has been sent off for analysis but everything else was great. I'm booked in for my next scan on 22nd May, that's the nuchal translucency testing for Down's Syndrome and have my 16 wk appt booked in too :yipee: I feel much more pregnant now after all of this and getting to bring my maternity notes hom :) off to have a good read of it all now!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye TTC_Lolly!! Great scan, look at your bean!!!!!! 

ImSoTired - our symptoms sound about the same, maybe it's because we're at the same point in our pg! 

Juless - feel better today hun!


----------



## juless

Thanks! Been feeling better today, but just ate lunch and now I feel gross again. Second tri looks sooooooooooooooo good right now! What beautiful scan pics!!! :D You guys can see mine in um.... around 8-9 weeks? lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thats beautiful ttc lolly!Congrats! I wonder if thats what my baby is beginning to look like! Awww....I wanna see baby now!

I hope that the symptoms being a bit calmer is normal and everything is alright. It is my first and a lot of women say that they didn't have an over abundance of symptoms with their first, or they didn't recognize them so much with the first as the second. 

I still can't wait to see if everything is ok! At least May is coming soon and when May is over I'll get to see baby again! Fx'd all is well!


----------



## manuiti

oooooh lolly what a fabulous scan pic! you must be over the moon! :happydance:

I know a lot of people on here are talking about being constipated, anyone got the opposite? I certain do. yuck.


----------



## ttc_lolly

thanks ladies :hugs:

my symptoms have all gone now, i don't even feel pregnant except for the bloat! can't wait to start feeling the movements to make it all feel a bit more real :)

manuiti - MEEE!! :haha: i was so constipated with DD but this time round i'm going veeeerrrry regularly let's say!


----------



## lovie

Lolly your scan pic is amazing:cloud9: the baby looks just like your ticker baby! How lovely that it was a supprise :)

I'm more regular than normal and when I have to go I have to go I can't wait! 

Anyone noticing any cravings? I need at least 2 cola calypo ice lollies a day.

I have set up an email account for my baby I sent my first mail today:) I will post it when I'm not on my phone :)


----------



## Evian260

My nausea has seemed to go away - I hope this is for real and not a fluke!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh wow ttc lolly that pic is amazing! I have to wait till the 18th for my dating i declined the downs screening thought it was a blood test and they hurt like mad lol. Ive been craving chicken and mushroom pot noodle with quavers dipped in sounds horrible but Ive even got my Hubby eating it Its lovely,


----------



## juless

lovie said:


> Lolly your scan pic is amazing:cloud9: the baby looks just like your ticker baby! How lovely that it was a supprise :)
> 
> I'm more regular than normal and when I have to go I have to go I can't wait!
> 
> Anyone noticing any cravings? I need at least 2 cola calypo ice lollies a day.
> 
> I have set up an email account for my baby I sent my first mail today:) I will post it when I'm not on my phone :)


The email idea is so sweet!


----------



## horseypants

2016, I've missed you so! I'm lurking :).


----------



## ttc_lolly

horseypants have you shared the happy news with everyone yet? :hugs: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie said:


> *Lolly your scan pic is amazing the baby looks just like your ticker baby!* How lovely that it was a supprise :)
> 
> I'm more regular than normal and when I have to go I have to go I can't wait!
> 
> Anyone noticing any cravings? I need at least 2 cola calypo ice lollies a day.
> 
> I have set up an email account for my baby I sent my first mail today:) I will post it when I'm not on my phone :)

I thought that too :haha: I couldn't believe how much clearer the internal was to external, she showed me external first and it didn't really look anything like that!

No cravings as such for me but, as you know, my love for cheese & onion flavour crisps (or chips to US ladies!) sandwiches has grown :lol:



mummyof2girlz said:


> oh wow ttc lolly that pic is amazing! I have to wait till the 18th for my dating i declined the downs screening thought it was a blood test and they hurt like mad lol. Ive been craving chicken and mushroom pot noodle with quavers dipped in sounds horrible but Ive even got my Hubby eating it Its lovely,

Thanks hun! I hate blood tests too :( had them done today and my arm is hurting tonight so bad I can barely move it. I expect it'll be worse in the morning. I wasn't going to have the DS testing but it's a combined blood test and scan, and any excuse just to see my baby again!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hello moms! :)

It has been one crazy week :(! Tuesday evening I had some intesne (sharp/shooting) pains in my left side! This whole pregnancy has been cramping to my left so I called the nurse & she said get in right away. They obviously wanted to rule out an ectopic pregnancy which we did indeed rule out. What they did find was my itty bitty fibroid tumor on my left side is now the size of a grapefruit. The progesterone & estrogen are making it grow like a weed. It was a really scary situation...they brought up the C word. I don't think cancer should just be thrown out there so casually :(! I ended up having to find a really good OB that's ready to take on the challenge & I did!

I have pictures from the scan at the ER, they are dating me just right in relation to ovulation! She did say she thought she saw a heartbeat but it wasn't her focus there & I completely understand. The ER was to make sure the pain was okay - not so I could see the baby. When I was there I was 5 + 6 & my levels were right on track! The OB I'm at now is so amazing & I'll be in on Wednesday for my second scan to find that strong heartbeat! Keep your fingers crossed! :)

Have a FANTASTIC weekend everyone! XO


----------



## manuiti

Glad your pregnancy's ok LvMyHsbnd! So what's the next course of action with your tumor? 

Hope everything gets sorted for you nice and easily hun. :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow how scary lvmyhusbnd :hugs: so glad your little bean is doing ok. What will they do about this fibroid tumour then? Where is it?


----------



## manuiti

Finally remembered to take a baby bloat piccy tonight... bare in mind in the morning it's totally flat! 

So how far along do I look??? :haha::haha::haha:

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/8790ba7d.jpg


----------



## munch

Mumto3and......

Yes I know exactly what you mean! We have 3 girls between us and my mum has even started knitting blue things already! I am sure the "do you want a boy" will come as soon as we announce it! I will be happy with another girl or a boy, although I lean towards a boy for DH sake as he is a little out numbered, even the dogs a girl!


----------



## munch

LvMyHsbnd hoping everything works out ok. Good to hear you have found an appropriate ob and your pregnancy is on track. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hey guys! As for the tumor - they're leaving it! It's fairly common, just not necessarily in 24 year olds :)! The Dr. will probably be watching me pretty close, just to make sure everything is okay! Thankfully mine is connected to the outside of the uterus by a "stalk"...meaning that it's just floating around...pretty gross huh? Lol! 

I'm trying to stay updated with everyone & I just love reading how everyone is feeling & doing! I might not post all the time, but I really do think of the December snowflakes everrrrryday!

I think I might announce the pregnancy at 8 weeks :)! I know a lot of people wait, but I'm just SO excited & I don't feel shame in anybody knowing if something was to go wrong. I just cannot wait to scream it to the world! 

XO Sleep tight everyone XO


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

& P.s. Thanks for caring ladies! <3 you all!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

OH & one more thing LOL! My husband and I are on team yellow, just wondering what everyone else plans on doing?! Also, are you picking the name out or are you bringing a list to the hospital & letting your child pick its name by how they look/their energy?

XO


----------



## kitty2385

i really dont post on here much anymore, but i read every page so i know whats happening with my fellow snowflakes :D

I had really bad MS for a few days and yesterday it was definately much better, i didnt take my flax seed oil tablet yesterday so im wondering if that had anything to do with it! Im not taking it today either to see if it is that or if my MS has just died down already. Im not worried, im happy not to be feeling terrible!!

My first midwife appt is on friday, very excited hehe :D I wonder if ill get an early scan or just wait till 12 weeks! Its not that far away now though, 5 weeks to go till I can tell the world :cloud9:


----------



## Roma3

6 weeks today and still no signs of any baby-related symptoms!!

All I have is a crappy cold. Thanks. 

10 days to go before Babybond scan - I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## gs20

lvmyhusbnd - Hope you are feeling ok! That's scary :(

TTC Lolly - AWESOME scan! I love that you can sees the arms & legs!!

Manuiti - Our bloats look the same! It just looks like I stopped working out the past 2-3 months!

I've been feeling really well - I'm trying to just enjoy not being so tired and nauseous anymore, but I can't help but feel it all may come back! 

I had my second scan yesterday at 8w5d, they couldn't see anything with an external scan (I have a backwards tipped uterus) so they did an internal and he/she popped up right away, HR at 167 BPM! I can't believe how much they change in 2 weeks, and how much more fluid there is! No wonder I'm so bloated!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7114/6974926446_944a0675a7.jpg
photo by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr


----------



## manuiti

Oh wow gs20!!! What a fantastic scan pic!!! You must be over the moon! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

manuiti - fantastic bloat :thumbup: looks cute!

gs20 - what a beautiful scan pic!! I wish I had my own scanning equipment so I could just check in on baby whenever and look at the difference as the days go by :haha:


----------



## gs20

Girls, I am so excited about the pic, and that we could see our little baby g! I can hardly wait for May 10th, our next one, to see how much it's changed again!


----------



## Fifipots

Just thought id put an update in as been a bit busy, spent last night in hospital (where I'm writing this from) as I've been suffering severe abdominal pains for the last 3 days, went to see my gp first thing Friday morning and he sent me away with pain killers and says if it got any worse I should contact the out of hours, by 8pm last night I was in so much pain I went to hospital, finally at 2.45am I got admitted with a possible ectopic pregnancy&#55357;&#56874;
Finally got to sleep at about half 4 and then waited and waited to be seen again, was nil by mouth which was awful and eventually docs came round about 2pm, examined my stomach again and said the pregnancy hormones were alot stronger than expected in an ectopic but won't be able to confirm alls ok till I have a scanwhich they can't do until Sunday morning, So I have another night in hospital playing the waiting game, keep your fingers crossed for me that after the scan the news will be of a positive nature xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh fifipots :hugs: so sorry you're going through this. I have everything crossed for you that your little bean is just fine. Hope you feel better soon, keep us updated if you can x


----------



## lovie

GS 20 I love the scan! seeing all the 8 week scans makes me wish i had waited a week or 2 before by scan!

fifipots i hope everything goes ok for you:hugs:


----------



## manuiti

fifipots - got everything crossed for you that everything's going to be okay.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## juless

Hope all will be well fifipots!!

AFM, did I say I was suffering from constipation? Cause now it's the opposite. Let's just say I barely made it home in time today... Since 8 weeks hit things have become dramatically worse when it comes to feeling sick. It is so much worse than with DD. I feel like I can hardly function.


----------



## munch

Fifipots, FX for you and little bean. Hope all works out well. 

Loving all the scan pics!! I have my first scan tomorrow at 7w 1day. Super excited. They don't normally do them over here until 12 weeks but I have a fab GP who I have been seeing since I was 17 ( 22 years) and she just does what ever I ask within reason of course ;) I plan to tell my sister (who is 15 weeks preg) that I am pregnant after scan so that's exciting! Just feeling tired and super hungry at the moment. I keep piling my plate with food only to find that my eyes were bigger than my stomach! 

Take care of yourselves and your beans..... X


----------



## kitty2385

hope all is well fifi :hugs:


----------



## Buster23

pls add me in 30th dec.
Best of luck in the morn fifi xx


----------



## SaucySac38

I have my scan picture and it looks nothing like the picture the G20 posted. It looks like a little light in a circle. Hmmm. Oh well, every person who saw it at the hospital did not indicate that I should be concerned so I will just roll with it. I am 9 weeks today and have my next scan at 18 weeks but will try to hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks (could not hear it this time though could see it just fine).
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks 4 days!.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## juless

Have been having diahreeha all day.. Sorry for tmi. Not feeling like a bug so could be due to ms. I never throw up so maybe my body is dealing with it this way instead? Don't know... But my belly hurts and I feel like crap.


----------



## SaucySac38

Sorry Jules. Some days I have diarrhea so I do think it is pretty normal.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fifipots :hug: I hope all tuns out well

Great scans ladies! Its great to see our little snowflakes 

Welcome to all the new snowflakes.

Juless, sorry you're still not feeling well. I didn't feel so well today either. My doc changed my prenatal so I'm not sure if its that or mys cking back in.


----------



## Nellie83

can I please be added my due date is 27th December but I have very irregular cycles since coming off depo provera 15mths ago so wont get a better idea of my due date til I have my first scan at 8 weeks (my gp said ill see more then then if I had 1 now).


----------



## LilMissCheer

I've been getting diarrhea for 20 mins every morning for the last week. My GP said you can go either way in early pregnancy - constipation or diarrhea. Luckily it only lasts for 20 mins or so. I know which i'd prefer :blush:


----------



## Buster23

LilMissCheer said:


> I've been getting diarrhea for 20 mins every morning for the last week. My GP said you can go either way in early pregnancy - constipation or diarrhea. Luckily it only lasts for 20 mins or so. I know which i'd prefer :blush:

Yep me too, all normal I believe, we are due around the same time Lil, seems like to have pg for ages already and only found out 6 days ago, gonna be a long 40 weeks sigh:wacko:


----------



## 2016

My bowels are all over the place! Couple weeks ago I was complaining about having diarrhea a couple minutes after eating anything. Now it's gone the other way and, in the week I was really struggling to poop but was looking after LO and he was screaming at the safety gate so I rushed and managed to split my bottom. :cry: Now it splits and bleeds every time I poop. If I try take anything to ease constipation eg. dried apricots I get instant diarrhea again. I'm drinking plenty of water and think I'm getting enough fibre guess its just one of those things.

Got my date for the nuchal scan through yesterday and it's on 28th May which seems ages away. Will be 12+6 by then.

Any if you ladies with the Baby Gaga ticker like mine...we move up to the next box at 9 weeks. Woop! :happydance:


----------



## Fifipots

Fifipots said:


> Just thought id put an update in as been a bit busy, spent last night in hospital (where I'm writing this from) as I've been suffering severe abdominal pains for the last 3 days, went to see my gp first thing Friday morning and he sent me away with pain killers and says if it got any worse I should contact the out of hours, by 8pm last night I was in so much pain I went to hospital, finally at 2.45am I got admitted with a possible ectopic pregnancy&#65533;&#65533;
> Finally got to sleep at about half 4 and then waited and waited to be seen again, was nil by mouth which was awful and eventually docs came round about 2pm, examined my stomach again and said the pregnancy hormones were alot stronger than expected in an ectopic but won't be able to confirm alls ok till I have a scanwhich they can't do until Sunday morning, So I have another night in hospital playing the waiting game, keep your fingers crossed for me that after the scan the news will be of a positive nature xxx


Hi all, just got back from my scan and am ecstatic to say my bean is viable and measuring 7+3, so no ectopic afterall, the relief is just immense 

Have a pic but haven't got a clue how to upload it from a mobile???


----------



## juless

Thatswonderful news fifipots!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Fifipots said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> Just thought id put an update in as been a bit busy, spent last night in hospital (where I'm writing this from) as I've been suffering severe abdominal pains for the last 3 days, went to see my gp first thing Friday morning and he sent me away with pain killers and says if it got any worse I should contact the out of hours, by 8pm last night I was in so much pain I went to hospital, finally at 2.45am I got admitted with a possible ectopic pregnancy&#65533;&#65533;
> Finally got to sleep at about half 4 and then waited and waited to be seen again, was nil by mouth which was awful and eventually docs came round about 2pm, examined my stomach again and said the pregnancy hormones were alot stronger than expected in an ectopic but won't be able to confirm alls ok till I have a scanwhich they can't do until Sunday morning, So I have another night in hospital playing the waiting game, keep your fingers crossed for me that after the scan the news will be of a positive nature xxx
> 
> 
> Hi all, just got back from my scan and am ecstatic to say my bean is viable and measuring 7+3, so no ectopic afterall, the relief is just immense
> 
> Have a pic but haven't got a clue how to upload it from a mobile???Click to expand...

That is fantastic news....I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## lovie

fifi that is fantastic news!!:hugs: 

good luck with the scan munch :) how fun that your bubba will have a close in age cousin :)

I love the scan pics :) I think the difference is down to the equiptment and if they do them internally or externally.. also the angle of the baby :)

i have a bloat pic to share, im wearing a dress to try and hide it but my boobs are bigger than when i bought the dress... so excuse the cleavage!
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Baby Bell

Lovie i love the bloat pic (and dress) I'd put one up if I had the brains to work out how :haha:


----------



## gs20

SaucySac38 said:


> I have my scan picture and it looks nothing like the picture the G20 posted. It looks like a little light in a circle. Hmmm. Oh well, every person who saw it at the hospital did not indicate that I should be concerned so I will just roll with it. I am 9 weeks today and have my next scan at 18 weeks but will try to hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks (could not hear it this time though could see it just fine).

Saucy, the tech had started with an external that looked pretty similar to yours, but I was there for high risk evaluation so they needed accurate measurements and switched to an internal exam. Not fun, but better pics. And they did say it depends on where your little one settles in whether or not they can see it earlier. Hope that eases your mind :hugs:



Fifipots said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> Just thought id put an update in as been a bit busy, spent last night in hospital (where I'm writing this from) as I've been suffering severe abdominal pains for the last 3 days, went to see my gp first thing Friday morning and he sent me away with pain killers and says if it got any worse I should contact the out of hours, by 8pm last night I was in so much pain I went to hospital, finally at 2.45am I got admitted with a possible ectopic pregnancy&#65533;&#65533;
> Finally got to sleep at about half 4 and then waited and waited to be seen again, was nil by mouth which was awful and eventually docs came round about 2pm, examined my stomach again and said the pregnancy hormones were alot stronger than expected in an ectopic but won't be able to confirm alls ok till I have a scanwhich they can't do until Sunday morning, So I have another night in hospital playing the waiting game, keep your fingers crossed for me that after the scan the news will be of a positive nature xxx
> 
> 
> Hi all, just got back from my scan and am ecstatic to say my bean is viable and measuring 7+3, so no ectopic afterall, the relief is just immense
> 
> Have a pic but haven't got a clue how to upload it from a mobile???Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: Congratulations! I can't upload from my phone either, I have to wait until I can download to my computer before positing.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats fifipots! So glad everything is ok. Did they figure out what was causing the abdominal pain or did it just go away on its own?

Lovie... wow! What a bump pic! I have nothing.... but I did notice the bottom of my belly is a little rounder and hard so that made me happy. 

2016, sorry to hear about your bathroom issues, hope things get better soon. 

2 weeks till I see my doctor for the first time and 4 weeks till my scan!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Hehe I just cheated and had a wee nosey around the third trimester threads.........so exciting and scary. All the pictures of their big pregnant bellys.....beautiful! Can't wait till I'm that big :happydance: anyone else not able to resist peaking into the other threads......just to see?


----------



## Saradavies89

god its sohard keeping up with this lol i only miss a day ir so and i have pagesss to catch up on hope everyone is doing ok tho :D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Buster23 said:


> pls add me in 30th dec.
> Best of luck in the morn fifi xx




Nellie83 said:


> can I please be added my due date is 27th December but I have very irregular cycles since coming off depo provera 15mths ago so wont get a better idea of my due date til I have my first scan at 8 weeks (my gp said ill see more then then if I had 1 now).

welcome ladies and congrats :flower: will add you both now!

saucysac, lovely scan pic!

fifi - that's brilliant news, hope you learn how to upload a pic soon so we can see!

2016 - sorry about your bathroom troubles, sounds painful :hugs:

lovie - beautiful bloat :)


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Nellie. I'm currently due December 27th as well. :thumbup:

Fifipots - Yay!!!! Sooooo glad to hear everything's ok with your little bean. :happydance: Yeah, I'm also curious if they managed to figure out the source of your pain. Hope it's gone away. :hugs:

lovie - Fantastic bloat pic!


----------



## Fifipots

They have no idea what is causing the pain, said it may be where my ligaments are stretching, I still have the pain but it's manageable with pain killers and I was desperate to come home so as long as bubba is ok then I'm happy, 
Thanks for all your well wishes xxx


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you gs20 and ttc_lolly! I am happy with the little peanut and will just keep moving forward unless something slows me down.

Fifi - there are some days when I have some intense pains. Could your uterus be tilted?


----------



## lovie

I have allways been on the chubby side but its been on my arms/boobs/bum and legs before not on my tummy! im sure its just chub.. but tummy chub is a new experience for me! I cant wait to have a real bump :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Great to see even more snowflake scans! 

2016 - Owch! Hope you are on the mend very soon x

Fifi - Great news. So relieved and pleased for you.

Lovie - Loving the bloat picture, thanks for sharing. DH took one of me this weekend but will need to get to the computer to post.


----------



## 2016

Fifipots said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> Just thought id put an update in as been a bit busy, spent last night in hospital (where I'm writing this from) as I've been suffering severe abdominal pains for the last 3 days, went to see my gp first thing Friday morning and he sent me away with pain killers and says if it got any worse I should contact the out of hours, by 8pm last night I was in so much pain I went to hospital, finally at 2.45am I got admitted with a possible ectopic pregnancy&#65533;&#65533;
> Finally got to sleep at about half 4 and then waited and waited to be seen again, was nil by mouth which was awful and eventually docs came round about 2pm, examined my stomach again and said the pregnancy hormones were alot stronger than expected in an ectopic but won't be able to confirm alls ok till I have a scanwhich they can't do until Sunday morning, So I have another night in hospital playing the waiting game, keep your fingers crossed for me that after the scan the news will be of a positive nature xxx
> 
> Hi all, just got back from my scan and am ecstatic to say my bean is viable and measuring 7+3, so no ectopic afterall, the relief is just immense
> 
> Have a pic but haven't got a clue how to upload it from a mobile???Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that! I am sorry I didn't respond to your first post. I am normally very helpful when people have suspected ectopics but I guess hormones have kicked in now and it just brought back my history of 2 ectopics and I couldn't cope. Sorry about that.
I had severe one-sided pain around 7 weeks and they said I could have pelvic adhesions which were stretched or tore as my uterus started to expand. I can now just start to feel the top of my uterus above my pubic bone but I think that's probably because it pops up earlier with a second pregnancy.


----------



## samj732

Holy crap, this is a huge thread! I hope I'm not too late to the party...

My EDD based off O day is 12/20. I haven't had a scan yet so nothing is confirmed.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey girls! Yesterday and today my nausea has returned and I am exhausted! Had a lot of stuff planned but not doing any of it because I'm just so blah! My breasts don't hurt today. Almost not at all but I don't mind cause they hurt terrible for 30 some days. Just trying to stay positive and not worry too much. Hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hi: ladies.

Just stopping through to say hi. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. :flower:

Fifipots - so happy that lo is ok.

2016 - that sounds so painful. Wishing you a speedy recovery

AFM - I'm more constipated than runny but I still pee all the time. Wakes me out of my sleep in the night :-( The "evening" sickness has kicked back in with a vengeance but oh well. I can deal with it for my gummy bear 

Other than that I'm busy because of work so I wont be on much this week. I hope I can find some time to check in. :hug:


----------



## Baby Bell

ImSoTired I hope you feel better soon, it can get exhausting the nausea it self :hugs:

I'm so bloated this evening, I just had a shower and was standing up getting changed, my partner came in and started sticking peanut m&ms in my belly button and they were staying there :haha: he so mean :growlmad:


----------



## LemonTea

Um, wow. Out of town for a week, and not online for a week and a half, and now I'm FORTY pages behind! This thread is just about impossible to keep up with unless you sign on everyday -- point duly noted 

I'm going to go back and skim everything, but in the meantime, just wanted to quickly post that I'm back! A lot has changed since I was last here -- DH got a new job, and we're moving again! Luckily, this time it's back to near where we're both from. We feel incredibly lucky because this means that when the baby is born, we'll both have our families nearby to help out! We've been spending the last week or so finding a new place, looking for a job (mostly me, since he already has the new one), and getting our stuff ready for the move in a couple weeks. But things are settling down again so I should be able to sign on a lot more often again, and hopefully won't see 40 pages pass me by with no comment lol

Welcome to anyone new to the thread! 112 snowflakes -- that's awesome!


----------



## LemonTea

Okay, got through another 10-15 pages or so, and gave up. At this rate, by the time I catch up, I'll be down another 20 pages!

Anyway, quick update on how I'm feeling these days:

Remember when I was wondering if I would ever experience any symptoms besides the cramping? Well, not to worry. The cramping started to fade around week 7, and in it's place came the hunger, nausea and tiredness. This week, it's a lot worse. Haven't thrown up yet, and I usually feel fine in the morning, but if I don't keep something on my stomach at all times, I feel like I'm going to throw up. So I basically feel like I'm always nibbling on something. But I'm glad to have some more signs that things are going okay, so if I have to go through a little queasiness for that reassurance, I'll do it!

Oh -- Last Monday, we had our second scan at 7w5d. Baby was a lot bigger than the first time around (but looks more like a baby seahorse than a baby human), and we got to see the heartbeat. DH wasn't able to be there in person, but the doctor let me connect with him via Skype on my phone, so he got to see everything that I did. Thank goodness for technology, I tell ya. We have a third and final scan with the fertility specialist in about a week and a half, and then we can move on to our healthcare provider of choice (OB or midwife). There's an awesome birth center run by midwives in the town we're moving to, and we're hoping to be admitted there as clients soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4095.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj732 said:


> Holy crap, this is a huge thread! I hope I'm not too late to the party...
> 
> My EDD based off O day is 12/20. I haven't had a scan yet so nothing is confirmed.

Never too late to join :) welcome and congrats! Will add you to the list x



LemonTea said:


> Okay, got through another 10-15 pages or so, and gave up. At this rate, by the time I catch up, I'll be down another 20 pages!
> 
> Anyway, quick update on how I'm feeling these days:
> 
> Remember when I was wondering if I would ever experience any symptoms besides the cramping? Well, not to worry. The cramping started to fade around week 7, and in it's place came the hunger, nausea and tiredness. This week, it's a lot worse. Haven't thrown up yet, and I usually feel fine in the morning, but if I don't keep something on my stomach at all times, I feel like I'm going to throw up. So I basically feel like I'm always nibbling on something. But I'm glad to have some more signs that things are going okay, so if I have to go through a little queasiness for that reassurance, I'll do it!
> 
> Oh -- Last Monday, we had our second scan at 7w5d. Baby was a lot bigger than the first time around (but looks more like a baby seahorse than a baby human), and we got to see the heartbeat. DH wasn't able to be there in person, but the doctor let me connect with him via Skype on my phone, so he got to see everything that I did. Thank goodness for technology, I tell ya. We have a third and final scan with the fertility specialist in about a week and a half, and then we can move on to our healthcare provider of choice (OB or midwife). There's an awesome birth center run by midwives in the town we're moving to, and we're hoping to be admitted there as clients soon.

Welcome back from yout little break LemonTea :hi: congrats on thre lovely scan too! Fab news you'll be moving closer to home too.

This thread does move quite quickly :lol: I guess we are all still just so excited/anxious/still in shock :haha:


----------



## juless

So nice to have such happy updates! I feel bad to complain, as I am so grateful to be pregnant, butim sad Im not able to enjoy this pregnancy as much as last time. I'm just so sick all the time! It's bettering the morning but by midafternoon, I'm ready to just lay in bed and not get out!


----------



## stark18

I agree this pregnancy has been a lot worse with morning (all day) sickness. I'm so excited and nervous we go for our first scan in 12 hours...hoping everything we be perfect.


----------



## munch

Hi Girls.... Had first scan today, was brief, external and lovely. Hr 141 bpm and measuring about one cm. DH took video on phone which we showed to DD1 when she got home from school :) 

Hope all with MS get over it soon. Congrats to new BFP. Welcome back LemonTea, sounds like you have a lot on but exciting times, very special and helpful to be around family when babies are born :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

hey ladies,
glad that there are obviously some smiley faces out there. 

sorry to be a neg, but feeling a little up and down today. i had a MMC last time - my body didnt realise until 10.5 weeks, but my scan showed it had stopped growing at 8 weeks. this time around ive booked a scan for this friday - i'll be 8 weeks 2 days, where HOPEFULLY they will tell me everything is fine, and will put my mind at ease a little. ive tried to be so positive through this pregnancy, but i've started to feel really apprehensive, and cant help but expect bad news on friday. this is so unlike me, i am usually such a positive person!!! i'm just worried that maybe i have a problem where my body wont let a baby grow past 8 weeks - i know that sounds silly.

i'm so sorry for being such a misery - because i am so greatful to be pregnant, and there are women out there who struggle to get pregnant, so i should stop being so selfish. but cant help a negative day creeping in here and there. 

lots of smiles to the rest of you ladies, you all sound like you're doing briliantly!!! xxxxxx


----------



## juless

It's okay MrsBunny, I'm sure it's natural to have those worries. Hugs!

I think I'm on here too much, I even dreamt I was reading this thread last night! Lolly was pregnant with her fourth baby and talking about it, lol!


----------



## Baby Bell

MrsBunny13 after what you've been through its completely natural to be nervous. :hugs: 

Juless you made me giggle saying you dream about this thread. I find i come on here first thing in morning and last thing at night. It's my new Facebook, except I don't know anyone personally :haha: I think it gives me ( rather selfishly) that reassureance I'm not the only one going through this! Also I can freely talk about being pregnant.......which I can on fb! Lol


----------



## MrsBunny13

i agree. BnB is very reassuring. ironic that me and DH are keeping it quiet from everyone, but i can come on here and spout about my pregnancy!!! hehe


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Snowflakes!

Hope everyone is happy and well :)

6 weeks exactly and very bloated, tired and nauseous if I dont eat.

We still haven't told anyone, lovely having it to ourselves for now.

Amazing scan pics ladies!! I've booked a private scan for 9 weeks at the fmc as I can't wait until 12-14 weeks to see baby! X


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi how is everyone today, i am nine weeks plus has anyone been having bad headaches mine have been so bad i am having to go to sleep them waking us with them still?


----------



## Saradavies89

Well feel like all my symptoms have gone today :( so im being a misery aswell all i can do is think bad esp after my scan and not seeing anything all i have done is worry i jus wish the 8th of may would hurry up and get here, i jusr need to get my head round to stop thinking negative thoughts xxxx

P.S insurance company has accepted my claim to fix my phone after letting it have a swin in the bopttom of my bag :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

Saradavies89 said:


> Well feel like all my symptoms have gone today :( so im being a misery aswell all i can do is think bad esp after my scan and not seeing anything all i have done is worry i jus wish the 8th of may would hurry up and get here, i jusr need to get my head round to stop thinking negative thoughts xxxx
> 
> P.S insurance company has accepted my claim to fix my phone after letting it have a swin in the bopttom of my bag :)

Aaaah, Saradavies89 - I'm having a neg day too!!! we're both 7w5d - maybe this exact day is just a super negative day!?!?! hehe!!! i bet 7w6d is a super positive day! although i've just eaten a strawberry mullerice - which has made me feel slightly better. can't wait for my scan as well - i'm 4th may!!

i'm sure you'll be absolutely fine!!! is this your first? xxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

dare i ask - weight gain? 

i'm 5ft 8 - average size 12-14, and got on the scales today. i haven't put a pound on! if i'm honest, i'm actually a bit disappointed. especially as i feel bloated the size of a house!! ;)


----------



## Saradavies89

mrs bunny 13 - yeh this is my first and im sure my OH is fed up of me moaning sayin im sure something isnt right i hope our baby is ok, i haven't put any weight on either im 5ft 10 and about a size 12 but im constantly weighing myself and nothing yet, but im sticking to slimming world while im pregnant xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

Saradavies89 said:


> mrs bunny 13 - yeh this is my first and im sure my OH is fed up of me moaning sayin im sure something isnt right i hope our baby is ok, i haven't put any weight on either im 5ft 10 and about a size 12 but im constantly weighing myself and nothing yet, but im sticking to slimming world while im pregnant xxxx

I know. My poor OH is probably sick of telling me "it'll be fine, it'll be fine". It my first too - although i had a mmc. And from hearing from others, i think every pregnancy is different. And i am trying so hard not to 'symptom count', but i just can't help it. I just can't wait to get to the second trimester. The NHS only offers a scan at 12 weeks, so to settle my nerves i've booked a private one on friday. the week is going to go soooooooooooo slowly!! hehe!!! 

keep smiling xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

ive only had a scan cz i had spotting at the start and Oh demanded that i have one to put my mind at rest even tho it didnt cz they didnt see much aprt from the yolk sac and did really explain much thats y ive got my second one on the 8th of may just routine cz ive had a early scan so i cant wait for it but im so scared juet incase xxxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Still pretty worried on and off, but at least I have some symptoms. Saturday I began to get nauseous again and I have had it on and off everyday since. I'm also REALLY tired yesterday and today. Just very drowsy and blah. My boobs are finally near normal and they only hurt if I put a lot of pressure on them. I hope that is ok and not a bad sign. I'm so anxious and I want to know if baby is ok and growing but I know my appt isn't for a month yet! :wacko: I don't know how I'll ever make it that long! May had better FLY by! And I don't usually say that because my birthday is in May. I'll be 25 on Friday! So crazy I can't even think of anything that I want but to see the baby. Think the doctor will give me a free scan if I tell him it's my birthday? lol


----------



## GreyGirl

Is it too late to join here? I'm due December 10th :)


----------



## samj732

Ufda, is it MONDAY today?! On two of my favorite threads everyone seems to be sad and scared today. It's the Monday's ladies :) Symptoms come and go all the time in the first tri, try not to worry too much. We can only control so much!

TBH, this is my only day off in 7 days so I'm quite happy just laying on the couch being lazy. The problem is I think I need to tell the Facebok world today as I can watch all the comments come in now. I think I need to be talked out of it...


----------



## ttc_lolly

GreyGirl said:


> Is it too late to join here? I'm due December 10th :)

Never too late! Welcome and congrats :flower: will add you to the list x

AFM - I too am getting a lot of headaches mommyof2girlz :( I just keep trying to drink plenty of fluids and it seems to help a lot. Backache is pretty bad too.

9 weeks for me today, and I've moved up to the last first tri box in my ticker :wohoo:


----------



## ttc_lolly

juless said:


> It's okay MrsBunny, I'm sure it's natural to have those worries. Hugs!
> 
> I think I'm on here too much, I even dreamt I was reading this thread last night! *Lolly was pregnant with her fourth baby and talking about it, lol*!

Just saw this :rofl::rofl: how funny!!


----------



## Evian260

Hi everyone! I had my scan today - it was amazing! Got to hear the HB (166 BPM) and was moved forward a week! New due date 12/4/12 :)

Scan was an abdominal scan which is why it's somewhat grainy...

Wish the morning sickness would end and I'd get my energy back though...
 



Attached Files:







babyd2_9 weeks.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsBunny13

any advice would be great.

woke up this morning with sharp shooting pains at my right hip - sharp enough to make me wince. they eased, but seem to be coming back every hour. a little flurry of approx 8 pains. if i move to another position, i can ease them.

any ideas?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Evian260 said:


> Hi everyone! I had my scan today - it was amazing! Got to hear the HB (166 BPM) and was moved forward a week! New due date 12/4/12 :)
> 
> Scan was an abdominal scan which is why it's somewhat grainy...
> 
> Wish the morning sickness would end and I'd get my energy back though...

Lovely pic!


----------



## juless

Sounds like possibly round ligament pains? From your uterus getting bigger? I've been getting those pretty strong lately on both sides.


----------



## Baby Bell

So excited going to meet my mw for the first time this pregnancy, she was my mw with my son and we got along great. A really nice lady, really knows her stuff too! Not looking forward to the getting weighed part, but it's got to be done:shrug: but yay to mw today :happydance: I love doing things pregnancy related!


----------



## gs20

MrsBunny13 said:


> any advice would be great.
> 
> woke up this morning with sharp shooting pains at my right hip - sharp enough to make me wince. they eased, but seem to be coming back every hour. a little flurry of approx 8 pains. if i move to another position, i can ease them.
> 
> any ideas?

My doc said they're growing pains. Mine come when I get up out of a chair and/or when I'm walking. She said it's all perfectly normal :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

thank you ladies!! you are wonderful! what would i do without this thread - you're definitely putting my mind at ease xxxxxxx


----------



## nickibrum

Has anyone bought a doppler yet? I ordered an Angelsounds yesterday so it should arrive by the time im 9 weeks. Think Ill hear anything yet??


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya girls well yesterday i was moaning about not feeling much well today the boobs are sore again and everytime i get hungry i feel sick y dint i just enjoy it yesterday :( lol, a week today i get to go fr my 2nd scan and im praying to god i see a little bambino this time cz at this stage i should do xxxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Nickibrum, iv decided not to get one....I think I'd be on it all day and night for the next eight months, I Wouldn't get anything done. Let me know how good it is though. It would be lovely to lie on couch with OH and listen to the baby :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

mummyof2girlz said:


> hi how is everyone today, i am nine weeks plus has anyone been having bad headaches mine have been so bad i am having to go to sleep them waking us with them still?

ive been getting alot of headaches been waking up with them and everything they seem to go half way through the day but seem to appear agin when i get tierd xxx


----------



## trgirl308

nickibrum said:


> Has anyone bought a doppler yet? I ordered an Angelsounds yesterday so it should arrive by the time im 9 weeks. Think Ill hear anything yet??

I bought one 4 weeks ago and I am still waiting to receive it! But by 9 weeks you should be able to hear something it can just be hard to find. Good luck!


----------



## MrsBunny13

as many of you ladies seem to have already had scans, i'm having my scan at 8 weeks. what should i expect to see/hear? Will they be able to make out a heartbeat at 8 weeks? will they definitely be able to see the baby?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Evian260 said:


> Hi everyone! I had my scan today - it was amazing! Got to hear the HB (166 BPM) and was moved forward a week! New due date 12/4/12 :)
> 
> Scan was an abdominal scan which is why it's somewhat grainy...
> 
> Wish the morning sickness would end and I'd get my energy back though...

Awww lovely pic :) I'll update your EDD on the list :thumbup:



MrsBunny13 said:


> any advice would be great.
> 
> woke up this morning with sharp shooting pains at my right hip - sharp enough to make me wince. they eased, but seem to be coming back every hour. a little flurry of approx 8 pains. if i move to another position, i can ease them.
> 
> any ideas?

I agree with the other ladies - round ligament and stretching :flower:



nickibrum said:


> Has anyone bought a doppler yet? I ordered an Angelsounds yesterday so it should arrive by the time im 9 weeks. Think Ill hear anything yet??

I have an angelsounds from when I was pregnant with DD and I couldn't find anything on there until I was around 11 weeks. Going to try using it again when I'm around the same gestation x



MrsBunny13 said:


> as many of you ladies seem to have already had scans, i'm having my scan at 8 weeks. what should i expect to see/hear? Will they be able to make out a heartbeat at 8 weeks? will they definitely be able to see the baby?

I had mine at 8+4 and you could see baby very clearly. HB could also be seen (saw at the scan I had at 7weeks too). Depending on whether or not you have an internal or external scan will determine how clear the picture is :)


----------



## Chloe597

Evian, lovely scan! 

Saradavies - I feel the same way. I know its not rational to freak out when I have one day of symptomless bliss, but its so hard to enjoy those days! I ate dinner at a ballpark yesterday, nachos, hotdog, pop, and didnt' feel bloated at all, then freaked out. My boobs hurt less today, but they are still a little sore. Other than that i feel completely normal today. 2 days ago i was wishing my symptoms would go away, and today i want them back! but only for a few minutes, just so i know they are there :)

Bunny - you should have a really nice ultrasound. I saw the HB at 6+4, and it was an internal scan. baby looked like a blob, but at least it has a heart!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Saradavies89 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> hi how is everyone today, i am nine weeks plus has anyone been having bad headaches mine have been so bad i am having to go to sleep them waking us with them still?
> 
> ive been getting alot of headaches been waking up with them and everything they seem to go half way through the day but seem to appear agin when i get tierd xxxClick to expand...

yeah mine have been the same Its horrible! Its the only symptom i seem to have now i had bad sickness and really sore bbs for a while and Its all gone now except for these headaches :wacko:


----------



## Evian260

Thanks ladies! I agree about the symptoms - I had half a day without them and got so much done, but it made me nervous! Hope they go away soon though or just happen here and there.

My boobs aren't as much sore - it's my nipples! OWWW!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo


----------



## MrsBunny13

HoneyBeeBee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo

congratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

MrsBunny13 said:


> HoneyBeeBee said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo
> 
> congratulations!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs Bunny! It's all very exciting! :dance:

xoxo


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

I posted in here a week or so ago then disappeared. Sorry. Just far too much to catch up on right now. Moves so fast. 



Baby Bell said:


> So excited going to meet my mw for the first time this pregnancy, she was my mw with my son and we got along great. A really nice lady, really knows her stuff too! Not looking forward to the getting weighed part, but it's got to be done:shrug: but yay to mw today :happydance: I love doing things pregnancy related!

GOt my booking in appointment next thursday. Hadn't thought about the weighing issue. I've not weighed myself in years. :wacko: Hope your appointment went well. Great that you already have a good relationship with the MW.



Evian260 said:


> Hi everyone! I had my scan today - it was amazing! Got to hear the HB (166 BPM) and was moved forward a week! New due date 12/4/12 :)
> 
> Scan was an abdominal scan which is why it's somewhat grainy...
> 
> Wish the morning sickness would end and I'd get my energy back though...

Congrats!! Lovely scan pic. I've got to wait another 6 weeks yet unless I get a private one.



HoneyBeeBee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo

Congratulations. I'm due on the 29th. Where a bouts in London are you? I'm SE.



Saradavies89 said:


> Hiya girls well yesterday i was moaning about not feeling much well today the boobs are sore again and everytime i get hungry i feel sick y dint i just enjoy it yesterday :( lol, a week today i get to go fr my 2nd scan and im praying to god i see a little bambino this time cz at this stage i should do xxxxx

Fingers crossed for you!!

I'm considering getting a doppler but 1 - worried I'll panic every time I can't find the HB and 2 - when I do I won't get anything done. I already spend far too much time on here.


----------



## ImSoTired

Feeling a little better today than I did yesterday. But not great. I'm always uncomfortable. I know I'm gaining tons of weight too:blush:. I think it's because I was dieting pre-pregnancy and I went from eating 1200 cals to 2000 or a little over each day. So I think it's just catching up with me. I don't want to be huge though! I lost 30 lbs before pregnancy and now I'm gaining:dohh:.Uggg. Anyway hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Fifipots

SaucySac38 said:


> Thank you gs20 and ttc_lolly! I am happy with the little peanut and will just keep moving forward unless something slows me down.
> 
> Fifi - there are some days when I have some intense pains. Could your uterus be tilted?



I've no idea? As this is my 4th baby im expecting the pregnancy to be hard as my body is probably just worn out and telling me bows the time to stop!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

HoneyBeeBee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo

Welcome and congrats hun, will add you to the list :flower:



ImSoTired said:


> Feeling a little better today than I did yesterday. But not great. I'm always uncomfortable. I know I'm gaining tons of weight too:blush:. I think it's because I was dieting pre-pregnancy and I went from eating 1200 cals to 2000 or a little over each day. So I think it's just catching up with me. I don't want to be huge though! I lost 30 lbs before pregnancy and now I'm gaining:dohh:.Uggg. Anyway hope you are all doing well!

Same here hun, I was on a mega diet when I got my BFP and I'm now struggling to try and not gain it all back (well, all back at once anyway :haha:). Weighed myself yesterday and I'm actually .5lb down, that was a huge shock!


----------



## Roma3

Hi everyone, 

How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday. 

Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.


----------



## samj732

Soooo.... tiiiired... 

Also having a lot of pain near my right hip bone. Annoying! And my boobs are so sore I can't stand it! I can't poo correctly either :( Goodness, a week ago I was wondering when I would feel pregnant, now wishing I could take it back :haha:


----------



## MrsBunny13

samj732 said:


> Soooo.... tiiiired...
> 
> Also having a lot of pain near my right hip bone. Annoying! And my boobs are so sore I can't stand it! I can't poo correctly either :( Goodness, a week ago I was wondering when I would feel pregnant, now wishing I could take it back :haha:

samj732 - me too!!! lots of sharp pain by my right hip. i was worried it was something negative, but from what ive read and been told, its really common to have pain at your right hip - stretching - as the average uterus tilts to the right.

phew. enjoy those symptoms xxx:haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Roma3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.

Count urself lucky babe, I didn't have any with my DS. Enjoyed every minute of pregnancy. 

Big hugs coming ur way, u can do this sweetie xxx


----------



## RoosterBebe

Hi everyone! I'm due in Dec 24th and sooo excited. I've had light symptoms most of the time, some days it's worse than others. Light nausea, sore bbs, TIRED (that's my main one). I can't wait to share the rest of this journey with you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

RoosterBebe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due in Dec 24th and sooo excited. I've had light symptoms most of the time, some days it's worse than others. Light nausea, sore bbs, TIRED (that's my main one). I can't wait to share the rest of this journey with you lovely ladies :flower:

Welcome hun and congratulations! Will add you to the list :flower:

Can't believe we are still getting more Snowflakes, love it! :yipee:


----------



## RoosterBebe

Off topic question, how can I add the December Snowflakes banner to my signature?


----------



## Roma3

Lisaloo82 said:


> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.
> 
> Count urself lucky babe, I didn't have any with my DS. Enjoyed every minute of pregnancy.
> 
> Big hugs coming ur way, u can do this sweetie xxxClick to expand...

Lisaaaa!! Thanks for the post/reply I was beginning to think my posts were invisible to anyone on here ;) 

Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

RoosterBebe said:


> Off topic question, how can I add the December Snowflakes banner to my signature?

Just copy & paste the link in to the edit your signature bit :thumbup: it's the bit where you have put your tickers.

Don't forget to move the aterisks!


----------



## Momto3and...

Roma3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.


Looks like we are on the same schedule! I will be 7 weeks Sunday, and we have our first scan on Tuesday as well! :)


----------



## Roma3

Momto3and... said:


> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.
> 
> 
> Looks like we are on the same schedule! I will be 7 weeks Sunday, and we have our first scan on Tuesday as well! :)Click to expand...


Have you had to go and book this private for yourself or are you having it done on NHS? My doctor doesn't even want to know until I am over 8 weeks and told me to call back!! It's like they dont even see me as pregnant! :(


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

HoneyBeeBee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo

Congratulations. I'm due on the 29th. Where a bouts in London are you? I'm SE.

[/QUOTE]

I'm due 29th too! And I'm in SE London (Croydon)! :thumbup:

xoxo


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey honeybeebee! How you been?

Congrats rooster, same due date as me x


----------



## Buster23

Roma3 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.
> 
> 
> Looks like we are on the same schedule! I will be 7 weeks Sunday, and we have our first scan on Tuesday as well! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had to go and book this private for yourself or are you having it done on NHS? My doctor doesn't even want to know until I am over 8 weeks and told me to call back!! It's like they dont even see me as pregnant! :(Click to expand...

Yep, its the same in Ireland - feel like I've known for ages and dying to book an appointment but going off the last time I was PG the GP looked at me like I was mad, when I went into her at 5 weeks - tho I do think I will give her a ring so she can make a first app for me in the hospital
WE know you're pg - thats the main thinkg:haha:


----------



## Momto3and...

Roma3 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.
> 
> 
> Looks like we are on the same schedule! I will be 7 weeks Sunday, and we have our first scan on Tuesday as well! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had to go and book this private for yourself or are you having it done on NHS? My doctor doesn't even want to know until I am over 8 weeks and told me to call back!! It's like they dont even see me as pregnant! :(Click to expand...

Are you in the US? My doctors office typically doesn't do the first scan until 8 weeks, however I have a set of twins already, and was on clomid to get pregnant this time, so they are bringing me in a week early since I am at higher risk for multiples. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Afternoon (or morning/evening depending where you are!) ladies :)

Thought I'd post this in here for you to all take a look. I think I'm going to give it a go for a bit of fun :) ; https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html


----------



## Saradavies89

ttc- were is the url or what ever it is called to add the december snowflakes sign thingy migigy  xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Saradavies89 said:


> ttc- were is the url or what ever it is called to add the december snowflakes sign thingy migigy  xxx

It's on the first page hun, my very first post that has the EDD list on :thumbup: roght at the bottom it says the link for it, so just copy & paste that into your siggy but remove the * I put in.

Here it is again;

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif[/IMG*][/URL*] - delete the * between the last IMG & ] and /URL & ]


----------



## Saradavies89

Thank you all done :D xxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

Well i had my early scan today. Just didn't realise how emotional i would be. i toldthe doctor that as i had had a mmc could she keep the screen off until she was sure everything was ok. within a few seconds she switched the screen on, saying she'd found a hb of 178. I blubbed like a baby!!!! They moved me to 8w3d. I know im not out the woods yet, but feel so relieved. So nice for me and the oh to have a happy scan xx
x


----------



## Evian260

Thats amazing mrsbunny - I almost cried at my scan as I had some bleeding leading up to it and wasn't sure what was going on.... so happy for you!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the good scan MrsBunny. I wish I had another scan soon but it isn't until the end of the month! So anxious to know if baby is still ok in there!

Still feeling nauseous today. My stomach feels all full and icky. I have a lot of gas the last few days too:blush:. Just blah! I'm so embarassed about gaining weight and I'm terrified of getting really big. So many pressures in pregnancy and just feeling like crap mostly. I've been having really odd dreams everynight as well. 

Going bra shopping tonight and maybe to get a belly band because I am between jean sizes. So much to do today but not feeling like doing any of it. Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Saradavies89

MrsBunny13 said:


> Well i had my early scan today. Just didn't realise how emotional i would be. i toldthe doctor that as i had had a mmc could she keep the screen off until she was sure everything was ok. within a few seconds she switched the screen on, saying she'd found a hb of 178. I blubbed like a baby!!!! They moved me to 8w3d. I know im not out the woods yet, but feel so relieved. So nice for me and the oh to have a happy scan xx
> x

Aww am so happy for you it get me so excited for my next scan but im also soooo nervous and i've got another 6 days to wait xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's great new MrsBunny :) what's your new EDD?


----------



## Baby Bell

MrsBunny that's fantastic, so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## MakinBabies

Hi! I'm a first time mommy-to-be, due on December 8th! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

MakinBabies said:


> Hi! I'm a first time mommy-to-be, due on December 8th! :)

Welcome & congrats! Will add you to our list :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

Thank u for ur kind words ladies. They've said my new due date wwould be 9th Dec, but i'll probably keep the 12th until my 12 week scan. Hope you ladies awaiting scans have happy scans too xxx


----------



## samj732

I had a dream last night that I was playing basketball and got recruited to an international team. WTF? I never played basketball in my life except when I was forced to in gym at school.

Also, I am really temped to cut my boobs off.


----------



## lovie

I hate the crazy dreams!! it really is my most hated symptom!

last night a had a dream that my oh wanted to call the baby "majestic blue snake"!!!! also i was breast feeding a doll.. im dreading going to sleep tonight!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

iam 9+6 Tomorrow according to my scan i can Not believe how fast Its going! Nearly ten weeks.. Only 16days till my dating scan starting to regret declining the downs screening now.. Have a chest infection which has just made me feel horrendous, spent most of today in bed drinking bottles of water worst thing is dh is poorly too so no sympathy as obviously him being a man he is feeling far worse than me! My little girls have been great bringing me biscuits and treats to make me better.. Hope everyone is feeling better than me lol..


----------



## trgirl308

Hi everyone! Just wanted to say I got my doppler today and found the heartbeat right away. 135bpm. :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Excellent news trgirl :)

Ladies, I just did the red cabbage gender prediction test and according to that I'm having a boy! Can't wait to find out if it's right x


----------



## munch

ttc_lolly said:


> Excellent news trgirl :)
> 
> Ladies, I just did the red cabbage gender prediction test and according to that I'm having a boy! Can't wait to find out if it's right x

Thanks for the link Lolly, sounds like a bit of fun! Am going to try it. Have you tried the Chinese Gender prediction test? Wonder if you get boy with that one too? X


----------



## SaucySac38

Can't believe I am almost 10 weeks. Feeling okay today though I have some sniffles, exhaustion and acne which I have not had in ages. Geez, being pregnant is a lot like being a teenager.


----------



## Saradavies89

tell me about it my face is covered in spots :( and no make up will cover it just makes it look worse grrrrrr xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

munch said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Excellent news trgirl :)
> 
> Ladies, I just did the red cabbage gender prediction test and according to that I'm having a boy! Can't wait to find out if it's right x
> 
> Thanks for the link Lolly, sounds like a bit of fun! Am going to try it. Have you tried the Chinese Gender prediction test? Wonder if you get boy with that one too? XClick to expand...

I did the chinese prediction test a while ago and that predicted boy too! There's actually a bit of science behind the red cabbage test so I'm excited to see if it's right. Here are my result's, what do you guys think?



ttc_lolly said:


> Thought I'd post it all and see what you all think :)
> 
> Cabbage chopped :lol:
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/c5ccbe3f.jpg
> 
> Cabbage post boiled for 10 mins
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/0ba695da.jpg
> 
> The test on the left (100ml cabbage water, 100ml urine) and control on the right (100ml cabbage water)
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/fd0deefa.jpg
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/12c29a39.jpg
> 
> The control showed at a different angle to get a good view of the colour;
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/7e9bd8b1.jpg
> 
> And finally, the test! Held up to the light;
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/490d7671.jpg
> 
> I also dipped some rolled up loo roll in to both liquids so you could see the colour a bit more!
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/067c196a.jpg
> 
> Can you tell I've enjoyed myself!?!? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> So the theory is that if the water stays purple then the baby is a girl. If the water turns pink then it's a boy. At first I thought mine was purple, but when you hold it up to the light and on the dipped loo roll it really looks pink :shrug: what do you guys think? Am I having a boy!?!?!

The ladies who follow my journal all think boy too :)


----------



## munch

AWESOME Lolly!! You should have been a science teacher....A+ for your experiment. I am going to try it tomorrow now. So what's the actual science behind it? Hormones acting as an enzyme to break down a chemical in the cabbage colour? Or something like that. 

Glad you enjoyed it Lolly, looks like a fun thing to do. Looking forward to finding out if you are indeed carrying a boy.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I recommend for everyone to give it a go! Even if it's wrong, it's very fun :lol:

This is what I've copied from a site;



> The science behind this baby gender prediction test is pretty simple. Theoretically, your urine pH (how acidic or basic it is) changes based on whether you're pregnant with a boy or a girl. I believe that's how the baby gender prediction tests you can buy in the store work too. But they can be a little pricey. Red cabbage has pigments in it that are sensitive to pH and turn a different color based on how acidic or basic a solution is


----------



## Baby Bell

Haha I might I've it ago, next time I'm At the supermarket, get some red cabbage :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I think we should all do it and keep track to see how many were right :)


----------



## trgirl308

Cabbage is one of the things that makes me want to hurl right now... there is no way I am going near that test. lol


----------



## ImSoTired

That cabbage test is pretty interesting. Looks fun but I don't know if I'll do it. At least not yet. lol

Feeling queasy today and this worrying never goes away. I wish I could know if baby was ok! Ugg, feeling so cranky and crappy.


----------



## ttc_lolly

From what I've read online it looks like the best time to do the cabbage test is between 8-10weeks, but I've seen lots of demonstartions done at different stages too that came out correct!


----------



## Saradavies89

well its 3.40 here and im ready for bed done my care work this morning and then just put a full head of extensions in someones had burnt my fingers :( back is killing me and i have to now make t before my next client which is a full head of highlights someone plz come and put me to bed xxxxxxxxxx 

P.S think i may try the cabbage tomoz :D i think im having a boy tho for some reason xxxx


----------



## 2016

TTC_lolly...haha I love it! Very scientific! I thought another 2 controls you could use are a man's pee mixed w cabbage and a non-preggo woman mixed w cabbage.

Think I will just hang on another 7 weeks until the gender scan cos I can't face cabbage either!


----------



## Momto3and...

While gender is the topic on conversation, I am curious to know when everyone will find out the gender? I am assuming in different areas, it might be different? My ob will do it at 19 weeks. However, after being high risk with my twins and learning at 15 weeks I was pregnant with 2 boys, I am going to get a private scan done to find out early (15 weeks). I am NOT patient enough to wait! :)

What is the earliest you can find out based on what part of the world you live in? :) What is the earliest you have heard of someone finding out the sex?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha I actually felt a little bit like a scientist whilst carrying out the experiment 2016 :lol: except I used wine glasses instead of test tubes! I was thinking of retesting using OH's pee and DD's _if_ I manage to catch her doing a wee without a nappy on that is!

The earliest they will do gender scans here in the UK is 16 weeks, as they say that's when it become most accurate. We have to pay to go private for that though as they would never tell you that soon on the NHS. Some hospitals here won't ever tell you the sex in fact :( I believe that was down to a lot of abortions happening because of gender disappointment :nope:

We found out at 16+1 with DD but we'll actually be on our summer holiday from when I'm 15+5-17+5 so I am just holding out until my 20 week anamoly scan x


----------



## Baby Bell

I don't know about anywhere else, but in Scotland it's generally at the 20 week scan.


----------



## AmberDW

Haven't had my first dr appt yet, but going off of my period, due date is dec.18thish


----------



## FeLynn

can I join my baby is due 12/5/2012


----------



## ttc_lolly

AmberDW said:


> Haven't had my first dr appt yet, but going off of my period, due date is dec.18thish




FeLynn said:


> can I join my baby is due 12/5/2012

Welcome and congrats ladies, will add you to our list :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

We will be finding out the sex at around 18 weeks according to my ob/gyn although I will not be having the scan at his office but an actual screening facility. So around 18 weeks or whenever I can get the appt. My next scan is at 13 weeks. SOOO nervous.

I had thought about not finding out but I have decidied that it is in our best interest if we find out as this is our first child nd we have NOTHING for a baby and I'd hate to have to go buy his/her clothing afterward and I'd also hate to have people mistake the baby's sex if heor she were wearing gender neutral clothing. I can see being irritated by that sort of thing. Also DH and I looked at a lot of the gender neutral clothing and he said it all looked girly and I admitt most of it did....So we will certainly be finding out. No surprises for us, lol.


----------



## lovie

we will hopefully find out the sex at our 18 week scan, i love gender neutural clothes, its the norm here in sweden to dress the kids in bright green and red and yellow, with not so much pink/baby blue. id like to find out so i dont have to think up 2 sets of names!


----------



## samj732

I will definitely be finding out the sex when I have the 16-20 week scan, whenever they give me one. I hate surprises :)

I just got home from the dentist and my dental assistant is due May 31st, which was my DD from my loss. How strange. Also, they tried to give me x-rays because they apparently didn't see the big YES I put in the box asking if I was pregnant. Doh!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lucky you realised what they were going to give you an X-ray in time. I took one of my patients that needed a nurse escort down to X-ray when I just found out I was pregnant last time.........they were just about to do X-ray when I shouted wait and ran out the room! It hadn't even occurred to me until I got down there that I should've asked someone else! Gave myself quite a fright.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Iam going to have to buy a red cabbage Tomorrow now, pink boy purple girl? I am defo going to find out at twenty week scan i want a 3d one done as well! We have two girls so a boy would lovely!


----------



## Bean66

OK this is going to be long. Sorry not to address everyone.



HoneyBeeBee said:


> HoneyBeeBee said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm very newly pregnant (5 weeks, 5 days) and our little baby bee is due on 27th December. I'm so excited! This is my first baby so everything is new for me, it's amazing!!! Congratulations to all the other yummy mummies due in December. xoxo
> 
> Congratulations. I'm due on the 29th. Where a bouts in London are you? I'm SE.Click to expand...

I'm due 29th too! And I'm in SE London (Croydon)! :thumbup:

xoxo[/QUOTE]

I'm in Brockley, Just up the east london line from you!



Buster23 said:


> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no symptoms for me I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Got my Babybond scan next Tuesday and I am so excited/scared/apprehensive/ arghhhhhh. I just hope it all goes well and it will put my mind at ease.
> 
> 
> Looks like we are on the same schedule! I will be 7 weeks Sunday, and we have our first scan on Tuesday as well! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had to go and book this private for yourself or are you having it done on NHS? My doctor doesn't even want to know until I am over 8 weeks and told me to call back!! It's like they dont even see me as pregnant! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, its the same in Ireland - feel like I've known for ages and dying to book an appointment but going off the last time I was PG the GP looked at me like I was mad, when I went into her at 5 weeks - tho I do think I will give her a ring so she can make a first app for me in the hospital
> WE know you're pg - thats the main thinkg:haha:Click to expand...

All the different PCTs seem to be different. Once I saw the doctor I just needed to book my own appointment with the Midwife. The first appointment I could make was 2 weeks after. I also got my letter for my 12 weeks scan through within a week.

I'm considering a private scan at 9-10 weeks. Just not sure I can wait unit 12 weeks. But then the money could go towards something else.



MrsBunny13 said:


> Well i had my early scan today. Just didn't realise how emotional i would be. i toldthe doctor that as i had had a mmc could she keep the screen off until she was sure everything was ok. within a few seconds she switched the screen on, saying she'd found a hb of 178. I blubbed like a baby!!!! They moved me to 8w3d. I know im not out the woods yet, but feel so relieved. So nice for me and the oh to have a happy scan xx
> x

Congratulations! So happy for you!! I know I'm going to cry too. I well up just thinking about it.



ImSoTired said:


> Congrats on the good scan MrsBunny. I wish I had another scan soon but it isn't until the end of the month! So anxious to know if baby is still ok in there!
> 
> Still feeling nauseous today. My stomach feels all full and icky. I have a lot of gas the last few days too:blush:. Just blah! I'm so embarassed about gaining weight and I'm terrified of getting really big. So many pressures in pregnancy and just feeling like crap mostly. I've been having really odd dreams everynight as well.
> 
> Going bra shopping tonight and maybe to get a belly band because I am between jean sizes. So much to do today but not feeling like doing any of it. Hope you girls are doing well!

So great to see you here Imsotired!! So pleased everything is going well for you.



Saradavies89 said:


> MrsBunny13 said:
> 
> 
> Well i had my early scan today. Just didn't realise how emotional i would be. i toldthe doctor that as i had had a mmc could she keep the screen off until she was sure everything was ok. within a few seconds she switched the screen on, saying she'd found a hb of 178. I blubbed like a baby!!!! They moved me to 8w3d. I know im not out the woods yet, but feel so relieved. So nice for me and the oh to have a happy scan xx
> x
> 
> Aww am so happy for you it get me so excited for my next scan but im also soooo nervous and i've got another 6 days to wait xxxxClick to expand...

Great to see you too Sara! 



mummyof2girlz said:


> iam 9+6 Tomorrow according to my scan i can Not believe how fast Its going! Nearly ten weeks.. Only 16days till my dating scan starting to regret declining the downs screening now.. Have a chest infection which has just made me feel horrendous, spent most of today in bed drinking bottles of water worst thing is dh is poorly too so no sympathy as obviously him being a man he is feeling far worse than me! My little girls have been great bringing me biscuits and treats to make me better.. Hope everyone is feeling better than me lol..

Sorry you're feeling poorly. Get well soon!



ttc_lolly said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Excellent news trgirl :)
> 
> Ladies, I just did the red cabbage gender prediction test and according to that I'm having a boy! Can't wait to find out if it's right x
> 
> Thanks for the link Lolly, sounds like a bit of fun! Am going to try it. Have you tried the Chinese Gender prediction test? Wonder if you get boy with that one too? XClick to expand...
> 
> I did the chinese prediction test a while ago and that predicted boy too! There's actually a bit of science behind the red cabbage test so I'm excited to see if it's right. Here are my result's, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post it all and see what you all think :)
> 
> Cabbage chopped :lol:
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/c5ccbe3f.jpg
> 
> Cabbage post boiled for 10 mins
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/0ba695da.jpg
> 
> The test on the left (100ml cabbage water, 100ml urine) and control on the right (100ml cabbage water)
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/fd0deefa.jpg
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/12c29a39.jpg
> 
> The control showed at a different angle to get a good view of the colour;
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/7e9bd8b1.jpg
> 
> And finally, the test! Held up to the light;
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/490d7671.jpg
> 
> I also dipped some rolled up loo roll in to both liquids so you could see the colour a bit more!
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/067c196a.jpg
> 
> Can you tell I've enjoyed myself!?!? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> So the theory is that if the water stays purple then the baby is a girl. If the water turns pink then it's a boy. At first I thought mine was purple, but when you hold it up to the light and on the dipped loo roll it really looks pink :shrug: what do you guys think? Am I having a boy!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> The ladies who follow my journal all think boy too :)Click to expand...

:rofl: This made me laugh. Going to get me a cabbage!



Momto3and... said:


> While gender is the topic on conversation, I am curious to know when everyone will find out the gender? I am assuming in different areas, it might be different? My ob will do it at 19 weeks. However, after being high risk with my twins and learning at 15 weeks I was pregnant with 2 boys, I am going to get a private scan done to find out early (15 weeks). I am NOT patient enough to wait! :)
> 
> What is the earliest you can find out based on what part of the world you live in? :) What is the earliest you have heard of someone finding out the sex?

I don't think I'm going to find out. I want to wait but not sure I'll be able to. I do love gender natural clothes but it would make life easier. I think we'll find out with future children but we'll try and enjoy the surprise of the first. As a general rule we can find out at the 20week scan but I've known ladies been given a 75% confident prediction at earlier scans.

Hi to everyone else. :wave:


----------



## munch

Hi girls, we usually find out sex at 18 week scan but I have heard many stories re finding out at 12 weeks. My sister in the UK found out at 12 weeks they said it was about 85% she was having a girl. For my DD2 I asked if they could show me the "area" on the ulstrasound and see if I could work it out myself, sure enough there were 3 white lines and I said its a girl, which was nice working it out yourself not being told :) FX I can do the same for this one and double FX that we can see at 12 week scan :) Sometimes they won't tell you if they are unsure to avoid being wrong. I am dying to know, can't stand surprises/secrets! X


----------



## juless

Momto3and... said:


> While gender is the topic on conversation, I am curious to know when everyone will find out the gender? I am assuming in different areas, it might be different? My ob will do it at 19 weeks. However, after being high risk with my twins and learning at 15 weeks I was pregnant with 2 boys, I am going to get a private scan done to find out early (15 weeks). I am NOT patient enough to wait! :)
> 
> What is the earliest you can find out based on what part of the world you live in? :) What is the earliest you have heard of someone finding out the sex?

We get one scan here in PEI, where I live. It's around 16 weeks and that's it! They also refuse to tell you gender. So for that I need to have a private 3D one done, which I'd like to do anyways. But I'll have to wait till I'm over 26 weeks!

Also welcome to the new snowflakes!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. When does this nonsense worrying stop!? I just want to enjoy this but I can't help but think of all the awful things that could happen! These stupid symptoms coming and going doesn't help! I really want a scan before the 30th just to see if everything is ok. I just don't get it. Why am I so worried? Why can't I just be happy?:cry:


----------



## trgirl308

Jules that is crazy you only get one scan throughout your entire pregnancy? Our first is at 20 weeks... but after you get a bunch more. 

I've heard of ppl finding out at 12 weeks, but I think it depends on how sure the doctor is and what position the baby is in. I've also heard of ppl being told one thing and then birthing something else... so I dunno. I will find out at 20 weeks. I don't mind waiting... the longer I wait the more I can hope for a girl. :haha:


----------



## SaucySac38

I don't want to know but the hubby does so we will see. I won't get another scan until 18 weeks so hopefully we will make a decision by then. This is our only one so I want to be surprised.


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hello lovely ladies!

I hope this week is treating everyone well! I love reading everyone's posts :o)! I had an exciting week, because on Wednesday I got to hear our little babies lub dub :o)! DH and I could not stop smiling at when she turned the volume up :)! I took a video of it, I wish I could post it on here! I look pregnant already due to my growing fibroid, bah! Dr. told me to mentally prepare for a C-section because it's a 50-50 chance!

<3 XOXO
TGIF pretty soon!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg. When does this nonsense worrying stop!? I just want to enjoy this but I can't help but think of all the awful things that could happen! These stupid symptoms coming and going doesn't help! I really want a scan before the 30th just to see if everything is ok. I just don't get it. Why am I so worried? Why can't I just be happy?:cry:

Hey :wave: I'm the same. Have calm days but then days when I'm just waiting for the impending doom. I don't know why. My mum never had a MC. I think forums make it worse. Ignorance is bliss as they say. I'm sure everything will be just fine. You've already had 1 scan haven't you? I'm booked for a 12 week scan but not sure I can wait that long. We'll see.

As for symptoms coming and going I think it's perfectly normal. :hugs:


----------



## gs20

juless said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> While gender is the topic on conversation, I am curious to know when everyone will find out the gender? I am assuming in different areas, it might be different? My ob will do it at 19 weeks. However, after being high risk with my twins and learning at 15 weeks I was pregnant with 2 boys, I am going to get a private scan done to find out early (15 weeks). I am NOT patient enough to wait! :)
> 
> What is the earliest you can find out based on what part of the world you live in? :) What is the earliest you have heard of someone finding out the sex?
> 
> We get one scan here in PEI, where I live. It's around 16 weeks and that's it! They also refuse to tell you gender. So for that I need to have a private 3D one done, which I'd like to do anyways. But I'll have to wait till I'm over 26 weeks!
> 
> Also welcome to the new snowflakes!!Click to expand...

Yikes I can't believe you only get one! Why do they refuse to tell the sex? Just wondering :blush:

Most people have to pay for a 3d anyways, I'm going to as well once it actually looks like a baby (And maybe JUST to be sure they saw the right parts in 2d black and white) :haha:


----------



## juless

Not sure why,I guess because it is strictly to be a diagnostic scan. There is a big sign saying they will not tell you. I really hate not being ale to have an early scan. What if something's wrong? Wha if it's twins? It's frustrating. Nowhere to have an early pirate scan either...


----------



## MrsBunny13

hey ladies, how are you doing? doesn't this first trimester drag on!!!!! roll on our 12 week scans!!! woke up this morning, and thought my sickness had gone. but within 10 minutes - it was back!!! 10min respite!! although its not more of just a sick taste in my mouth. i'm sleeping about 10 hours a night - but still have HUGE bags under my eyes, and still spend each day yawning my head of!!! 

i'm a bit worried that as ihaven't been feeling that great, my eating has been a bit rubbish. when TTC i made sure that i was eating 5 fruit and veg a day, where as now, i'm lucky if i manage 2 portions! although i am amanging to keep down my preg multivitamin, which i'm hoping helps!!

at least a lot of us can say our 12week scan is THIS MONTH!!! mine's 31st may - and i can't bloody wait!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Ugg. When does this nonsense worrying stop!? I just want to enjoy this but I can't help but think of all the awful things that could happen! These stupid symptoms coming and going doesn't help! I really want a scan before the 30th just to see if everything is ok. I just don't get it. Why am I so worried? Why can't I just be happy?:cry:
> 
> Hey :wave: I'm the same. Have calm days but then days when I'm just waiting for the impending doom. I don't know why. My mum never had a MC. I think forums make it worse. Ignorance is bliss as they say. I'm sure everything will be just fine. You've already had 1 scan haven't you? I'm booked for a 12 week scan but not sure I can wait that long. We'll see.
> 
> As for symptoms coming and going I think it's perfectly normal. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooh I'm just a nervous wreck. I wish I could just magically fast forward or sleep until the 30th when I get my next scan. I'm just so scared that something might be wrong. I need reassurance and thinking of calling the doctor to see if I can get a scan in between just so I know. Oh I so wish I never read anything about MMC. Before this forum I knew nothing about it and that is what I'm most scared of now.


----------



## SaucySac38

I agree that reading forums heightens my anxiety so I try to just peek on now and again. I feel good (still have my symptoms) and I want to enjoy these moments because I worry a lot as well. It is tough and I watch my ticker closely but one more day is a a good day.


----------



## stark18

Doctor called this morning and told me to come with a full bladder. Well that didn't work out so well. Had to pull over on the side of the road to get sick and ALL the water came up. So I drank some more and had to wait a little longer, but it was sooo worth it. Saw the baby moving around and heartrate is at 160. Measuring exact so sticking with the Dec 2 due date. So excited!:cloud9:


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on a great scan stark! I hope my next one is as perfect as your sounds!


----------



## juless

So glad to hear of good scans! How wonderful! :)

I can't believe before I got pregnant again I actually thought I would worry less the second time around. So not working out!
Today I'm a little less nauseaus, I still really am, but I can somewhat function better. I am also still exhausted. But this little change worries me and just now I wiped and had (TMI warning!) a big blob of yellow discharge. Rationally I know that yellow discharge is normal, but I am of course thinking this is a sign of then end! Oh geez...


----------



## SaucySac38

Juless - I am having a discharge day also with a lot of aches. I feel you worry/pain.


----------



## lovie

juless said:


> So glad to hear of good scans! How wonderful! :)
> 
> I can't believe before I got pregnant again I actually thought I would worry less the second time around. So not working out!
> Today I'm a little less nauseaus, I still really am, but I can somewhat function better. I am also still exhausted. But this little change worries me and just now I wiped and had (TMI warning!) a big blob of yellow discharge. Rationally I know that yellow discharge is normal, but I am of course thinking this is a sign of then end! Oh geez...

this happened to me about 2 weeks ago.. i was so so worried, but everything seems normal now so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## Buster23

SaucySac38 said:


> Juless - I am having a discharge day also with a lot of aches. I feel you worry/pain.

I too am getting discharge most days - so much so sometimes that i can feel it coming and end up running to the loo and checking that its not blood! I am relaxing more as the days go past tho - trying to think positive


----------



## ttc_lolly

Having plenty of discharge here too!


----------



## slstaffo1st

I already joined but my due date is NOW December 11th woohoo! :kiss:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi snowflakes! As promised I have finally got around to trying one of my yoga DVDs - prenatal yoga with Desi Bartlett (part of the complete pregnancy workout box set https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Complete-Pregnancy-Workout-DVD/dp/B002QEBO80). I have to say I was pleasantly surprised. It started off a little 'new agey' (which sent DH scuttling upstairs!) but actually the stretches were really nice and 45 mins later I feel pleasantly refreshed and relaxed. It has definitely helped with my lower back pain and I think it is a gentle enough routine to take me right up to 3rd trimester. There are also DVDs for prenatal Pilates and fitness plus a postnatal recovery. I didn't think it was bad for £11.99 and I'd definitely recommend it for those snowflakes who are feeling a bit stressed out at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Roma3

Hi gang!

Went for my early scan today and have been fast forwarded to 7+4 so my due date is now 18th if u wanna change it ttc-lolly - cheers flower! :)

All went well if anyone is interested and saw the little heartbeat flickering. It's made me really hopeful and positive now so I went and bought a The Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuit for the bambino :) I loved the book as a kid and it's well cute the little sleep suit!! Awwww!! Can't wait to snuggle him/her in it!!! X


----------



## Saradavies89

well got my scan in 3 days was rly excited but getting nervous now in case we see exactly the same as we did at 6 weeks (nothing but the yolk sac) ill be devastated and im praying to god all is ok xxxxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Roma3 said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> Went for my early scan today and have been fast forwarded to 7+4 so my due date is now 18th if u wanna change it ttc-lolly - cheers flower! :)
> 
> All went well if anyone is interested and saw the little heartbeat flickering. It's made me really hopeful and positive now so I went and bought a The Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuit for the bambino :) I loved the book as a kid and it's well cute the little sleep suit!! Awwww!! Can't wait to snuggle him/her in it!!! X

Great news! So pleased for you. I LOVE the Hungry Caterpillar. It was my favourite book when I was little too.


----------



## SaucySac38

Sara - lots of hugs for you! Keep us posted.

I, too, love the Hungry Caterpillar!


----------



## ttc_lolly

slstaffo1st said:


> I already joined but my due date is NOW December 11th woohoo! :kiss:




Roma3 said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> Went for my early scan today and have been fast forwarded to 7+4 so my due date is now 18th if u wanna change it ttc-lolly - cheers flower! :)
> 
> All went well if anyone is interested and saw the little heartbeat flickering. It's made me really hopeful and positive now so I went and bought a The Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuit for the bambino :) I loved the book as a kid and it's well cute the little sleep suit!! Awwww!! Can't wait to snuggle him/her in it!!! X

Due dates changed on the list ladies :flower:

Glad scan went well Roma! I love the hungry caterpillar stuff, so cute!


----------



## Baby Bell

Roma3 said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> Went for my early scan today and have been fast forwarded to 7+4 so my due date is now 18th if u wanna change it ttc-lolly - cheers flower! :)
> 
> All went well if anyone is interested and saw the little heartbeat flickering. It's made me really hopeful and positive now so I went and bought a The Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuit for the bambino :) I loved the book as a kid and it's well cute the little sleep suit!! Awwww!! Can't wait to snuggle him/her in it!!! X

That's great! Very exciting. 
The very hungry caterpillar is so cute as well:hugs:


----------



## RoosterBebe

I had a strange "fainting" accident this morning, felt like there was no blood in my head at all, had to lie down, couldn't see, and there was a loud noise in my ears. 10-15 min later I was fine. Anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

RoosterBebe said:


> I had a strange "fainting" accident this morning, felt like there was no blood in my head at all, had to lie down, couldn't see, and there was a loud noise in my ears. 10-15 min later I was fine. Anyone else had this happen to them?

Hey love! Although it may not have been to that extent, I do know what you are talking about. Was it a ringing noise in your ears? I hope everything is alright! It's so hard not to worry, but our bodies are so complex & just the littlest things can throw us off! XO :flower:


----------



## Honey.Bee

RoosterBebe - I had a near faint a couple of weeks ago and I mentioned it to my GP who said my bp is much lower than usual (100/60). Apparently this is common in 1st trimester as our bodies compensate for the extra blood volume and should begin to correct in 2nd tri. I was advised to make sure I kept up my fluids and it hasn't happened since although there are times I feel a bit light headed. That said, I think you should mention this to your own GP because it can be a sign of other things, such as anaemia. Hope it is a one-off for you, Hun x


----------



## RoosterBebe

It was very much like a ringing noise, I also think it was a blood pressure issue. I was really tired from work yesterday, so I must have slept for 14hours, no food or water, so that may have something to do with it too. Feel good now, so I'm trying not to worry. Thanks girls


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ok, I think I have finally worked out how to upload my boobs and bloat picture from last weekend. It's seriously ridiculous, isn't it? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## samj732

My boobs are ridiculous. I feel your pain :(


----------



## SaucySac38

I just wanted to say how happy I am to be 10 weeks. I love double digits!


----------



## Baby Bell

Sauceysac, that's exactly what I'd been aiming for! Lol congrats! :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my stomach is huge in comparison to what it should be i look about five months tummy and bbs seem to have merged stomach is hard and i am only ten plus one. I didnt show with dd2 till i was nearly six months.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Rooster - I think it's normal to feel very lightheaded and dizzy as our bodies are making so much more blood right now and working extra hard to pump it all around. Keep an eye on it though and ring your MW or doctor if you are worried. I suffer terribly from tinnitus (constant ringing in ears) during pregnancy :wacko: did with DD and same is happening this time too. I think it is to do with the extra blood/ blood pressure but there's not much they can do about it. Soooo annoying though.

Honey.Bee what a beautiful bloat/bump :haha: I'll post my 10 week one tomorrow.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :hugs: x


----------



## Mum0709

Just seen this thread :)

I'm due (EDD) Dec 22nd if you can add me xx


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

I have such a migraine! Help?! I've had it for 2 days already. I'm so nauseous because of it !


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mum0709 said:


> Just seen this thread :)
> 
> I'm due (EDD) Dec 22nd if you can add me xx

Welcome and congrats hun :flower: will add you to the list now x


----------



## juless

I had such a scare today. When I wiped there was a very small amount of red. Enough to terrify me though!! I was sure it was the start of something bad, but so far since then there has been nothing else when I wipe at all. I feel achy and sore, sore back but I've had that the whole time. Maybe it's a little more sore today though. I am still super nauseaus, exhausted and crabby though, oh and my boobs are really getting sore (one more than the other ?) and my nipples are OUCH! So I'm hoping that since my symptoms are still strong it's a good sign. The last few days my nausea was getting a little better but today it seems to be stronger again. I don't know, I'm still extrememly worried though... wish I could find my doppler!!! I'm so scared every time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## samj732

juless, I had a tiny bit of spotting a few weeks ago too. I think it was a capillary busting open on my cervix. Nothing since and everything is going ok so far :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

juless :hugs: Is there anyone you can talk to? When I had that tiny bit of spotting they took me straight in for an early scan just to check everything was ok. I'm sure everything is fine but it might put your mind at rest if that's something they could do for you?


----------



## juless

I'm going to call my OB tommorow and ask for some advice. I don't even know if we have an early pregnancy unit here, or if they'll offer me to come in to see if they can hear a heartbeat or anything. I'm hoping that they might be able to though!
Thanks guys, it feels better to talk to people who have had it happen too! I keep thinking that it's probally over, since it was blood, though rationally I know that a little spotting can be normal. I just immediately thought that it was bad when I saw it and it's hard to let go of that feeling.


----------



## SaucySac38

Juless - I am 10+1 today and I am having some dull aches and mild cramps. Since my period would have come yesterday, I am a little spooked but no spotting at all and all my symptoms are still around though they vary in intensity these days. I hope that is a good sign anyway.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Honey.Bee

juless - yes, defo ring your OB just to be on the safe side. I'm sure it is nothing but always better to get these things checked out to put your mind at rest. I spoke to my midwife a couple of days ago and she said that they would rather know if you get bleeding of any sort so you won't be wasting their time and you might even get to see a little HB! Good luck!

TrueBlueBABY - poor you - hope your migraine goes away soon x

Lovie - good luck with your MW appointment tomorrow!

ttc_lolly - Yes please post! My bloat is actually pretty firm and doesn't go away completely. I keep winding up DH and telling him it's twins!

Have we got any twin snowflakes yet???

Also, quick question - how much are you all finding you are sleeping at the moment? I am needing 9 hours minimum at nights, although last week I slept right through from 8.30pm to 7 am one night, and I'm definitely better with a nap too if I am not at work. On Saturday I managed a 3 hour cat nap and was still in bed at 10pm! I find I start feeling sick if I go to bed much later and it is the sickness that also wakes me in the mornings. Very odd this pregnancy business! Happy Monday everyone x x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I hope your OB wants you to go in julees. As Honey.Bee said, they usually always would rather give you a quick check over even if it is nothing. There's no such thing as wasting time when it comes to our little babies :hugs:

Honey.Bee - oooh for having a firm bump :yipee: definitely multiples!! Ha! I said that to OH and the look on his face was priceless :rofl: when she said there's only 1 at the scan he was over the moon!

There aren't any twins that I know of yet, but I know 90% of the girls haven't had their first scan yet so time will tell! I think I'd love twins, although might be hard work with me having a toddler too!


----------



## Saradavies89

Well scan is tomorrow finally i'm so nervous but excited don't want to get my hopes up to much tho :( my boobs are never as sore in the morning untill further on during the day and then they still aren't mega sore tbh they haven't seem to have grown i don't think but i have rly small boobs anyway so if they do grow i don't think it will be majorly noticeable, still not been sick but get waves of sickness throughout the day :( i just feel that my symptoms aren't that strong thts whats making me think something isn't right, but was talking to my mum last night and she lost 3 babies all together and gave birth to a still born at 8 month pregnant, and she said with me and my brother she was never sick or felt rly bad all the way through her pregnacy with me and him and all was fine but with the other 3 she was really ill with them so im holding onto tht bit of hope tht im like my mummy :) xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Everything will be fine Sara, try to relax and enjoy your scan tomorrow! Symptoms really aren't the be all and end all. I had none with DD except sore nips that came & went, and nothing this time round either apart from feeling extra tired! Hope you share your pic with us :)


----------



## Saradavies89

yeh going to get OH to take a pic cz i don't think we will get given one xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey alll im back from vacation so wil be on more often!! hw is everyone doing today. i have my first appt today im so excited!!


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi Sara - hugs to you. I concur with ttc_lolly, the symptoms seem to have a mind of their own and come and go on a whim. Mine are not as strong as others (some nausea, no vomiting; sore nipples but boobs are fine; etc.) but I have more than some. Because pregnancy is so unique, we can't compare one to the other. Hang in there. I am hoping for a strong heartbeat!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sarah and jules I hope you are both fine and the doctors can put you at ease. I am thinking of calling my doctor as I am still super worried. 

Jules- my doctor told me that the cervix is so sensitive in the first tri. I had spotting after sex that was red. He told me to lay around for a bit, no sex, nothing too strenuous. He said that in the winter months when a lot of pregnant women get colds that even sneezing can cause spotting. He said that because I didn't have any pain it was probably a good sign. He also suggested an infection that may cause some bleeding and they checked me out and all was fine. The ultrasound tech wasn't there that day so I went in on my regular appt, 2 days later, and saw baby's heartbeat. I'm sure it's all ok. It's great that it only happened that one time as well.

I haven't been having lots of symptoms ad I'm still just so scared:wacko:. Going to talk to the doctor next week when I go and see if they can't reassure me somehow. I just want to know that the baby is ok in there.... I worry constantly:nope:. Come on 12 weeks and ultrasound! I need to stop stressing and enjoy this. I need to know everything is ok first!


----------



## Chloe597

Sara - good luck with the scan! 

Imsotired - I'm sure everything is ok, but i know how easy it is to worry.

Wondering if anyone has taken Zofran yet? I'm trying to get some from my doc for those days when I just feel miserable. Thankfully I am not vomiting, and I don't feel miserable every day, but B6 and Ginger just don't always cut it. Wondering if Zofran has worked for anyone?


----------



## samj732

I've never taken it and I don't even have MS but I've had a few friends who have taken it and say it's a lifesaver.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

I took one this morning and I can't tell the difference :-/


----------



## juless

Called my OB office today and spoke with my nurse. She wanted me to come in to have a needle as I'm rh-. I'm so glad I happened upon a thread on this forum where someone mentioned that you may need a shot if you spot red when you're rh-! I popped in and had it. She didn't seem concerned at all about the spotting as there was no pain and it was just one time. They didn't check anything with me. I go in next week for my nurse appt, then two weeks after that for the OB appt where they will look for a heartbeat. I have only had a small amount of pinkish brown then brown when I wiped last night and since then nothing. Plus I was sick and exhausted all day plus my boobs are super sore so I'm feeling more confident all is well. I'm really releaved to have had the needle too!

Looking forward to hearing about the upcoming scans!! Hoping all goes well!


----------



## samj732

I threw up tonight making supper. Ugh :( Thought I would skip the whole vomiting thing, guess not.

Also, my OH has absolutely no compassion for me. He's like, are you better yet? I need laundry done/food cooked/this cleaned. WTF?


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all had my first appt today. doctor said due date is dec 28th unless ultrasound says different. n that wont be til 12 weeks!! oh n i will be having a schduled c section a week before my due date!!


----------



## kitty2385

had my first midwife appt on friday, put my due date at 10th Dec but im sure that will change again when i get my scan, my scan is on 7th june :D so excited! Im going to be under consultant led care as I only have one kidney so im high risk.

I have a really bad cold at the moment, sneezing my head off and coughing up lovely stuff lol, been to the doctors this morning and he said its just a virus so nothing to worry about but to go back if it gets worse. Im sooo tired!! zzzzzz


----------



## Buster23

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all had my first appt today. doctor said due date is dec 28th unless ultrasound says different. n that wont be til 12 weeks!! oh n i will be having a schduled c section a week before my due date!!

Why have they decided to section you?

Sam - poor you, I am constantly nauseated and its awful but haven't been sick yet tg. Don't get much sympathy either, don't have time to be honest with a 4 and 2 yr old


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies,

The queasiness has definitely hit. Like a hangover but without the fun of drinking first. Thankfully I feel better if I'm moving which is good as my job is active. First midwife appointment on Thursday.

Sara - good luck with scan today.

Kitty - sorry you are poorly. Can you take zinc? Manuka honey is good for virus's/immune system too and lots of garlic. Have hot water, lemon and ginger. Supermarkets are the cheapest place for manuka honey I find. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Saradavies89

Well ladies had my scan and guess what all was fine :D so happy seen my lil baby with its heat beat and its little legs the baby messured 8 weeks :D so happy and then when i got in my letter for my 12 week scan had arrived and it on the 1st of june icant wait to c the baby again im so excited xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad everything went well at your scan Sara :) did you want your EDD changing, or did you want to wait until your 12 week scan?

That's great the nurse put your mind at ease juless :hugs: and also great you found that thread too! If it wasn't for this site I swear I would be almost clueless :rofl:

Sorry to all the ladies not feeling their best :hugs: We are all getting so closer to 2nd tri :yipee: so hopefully the sickness and soreness will be gone soon (but replaced by other wonderful symptoms :lol:) x


----------



## juless

Saradavies89 said:


> Well ladies had my scan and guess what all was fine :D so happy seen my lil baby with its heat beat and its little legs the baby messured 8 weeks :D so happy and then when i got in my letter for my 12 week scan had arrived and it on the 1st of june icant wait to c the baby again im so excited xxxxx

That's great news!!


----------



## MrsBunny13

sara, so chuffed for you! congratulations!!! you must be feeling very smiley! 

well the emotions have kicked in - I watched the old version of Charlie and the chocolate factory the other day, and when wonka gave charlie the factory at the end - i cried! WTF?

plus feeling a bit grumpy with people at the moment. i'm finding it hard to eat loads at the moment, coz of the sickness feeling, and mum told me i had to just "push through", i got in a right mood!!! hehe!! 

just feeling a bit yuck at the mo - a bit like being hungover ALL THE TIME!!!

i've also been sleeping in the day time too, as well as sleeping at night - was worried that could you get too much sleep. don't want to become a super lazy lady!!!

hope all you ladies are hanging in there, and counting down those days till 12 week scans!!! yay!!! xxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

I still don't really have any symptoms... other than sore boobs and been getting a little more cramping these past couple of days. On the one hand it worries me, but on the other it is a bit of a relief. I have a doppler so everything seems to be going well, see the doctor next Monday for our first appointment.. and 10 weeks today, I am so excited!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Tuesday. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Feeling hungry and gassyblush:) this morning. I don't know. Feeling a little cranky and still worrying away. COME ON MAY, BE OVER!!! I will hopefully feel much better after my scan and my second tri begins!


----------



## SaucySac38

Sara - yippeee!!

Juless - glad you are feeling more positive.

ImSoTired - almost to the end of 1st. I am with you. Can't wait until I hit 13 weeks.


----------



## juless

I've been getting lots of round ligament pains this week, must be lots of stretching going on in there!! I feel like my bloat is getting a bit harder, more of a bump now which is nice. Maybe all the stretching is what caused that spotting on Sunday? Hmm... I just can't get over the size of my belly already! I keep wondering if maybe it's twins, lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

Does anyone else get excited like a little kid when they think about Christmas this year? I know I'm going to be so excited decorating the house with a great big belly. I'm so happy thinking about it. Buying that baby's first Christmas outfit and a baby's first Christmas ornament. Decorating his or her Christmas stocking. Buying a few baby gifts to wrap and put under the tree. Having family around fussing over the new baby. DH and I curled up on the couch with baby as it snows outside.(if it snows this year, lol) Surely I'm not the only one thinking like this? And I admit I NEVER wanted a December baby but now I don't think I'd have it any other way. December is such a busy month for me and there are so many other December birthdays in the family. Just imagining that this will be one of the best years of my life makes me so happy for a December baby.


----------



## Baby Bell

ImSoTired said:


> Does anyone else get excited like a little kid when they think about Christmas this year? I know I'm going to be so excited decorating the house with a great big belly. I'm so happy thinking about it. Buying that baby's first Christmas outfit and a baby's first Christmas ornament. Decorating his or her Christmas stocking. Buying a few baby gifts to wrap and put under the tree. Having family around fussing over the new baby. DH and I curled up on the couch with baby as it snows outside.(if it snows this year, lol) Surely I'm not the only one thinking like this? And I admit I NEVER wanted a December baby but now I don't think I'd have it any other way. December is such a busy month for me and there are so many other December birthdays in the family. Just imagining that this will be one of the best years of my life makes me so happy for a December baby.

What a lovely image that is! Iv been told that I probably won't be allowed to go to 40 weeks so chances are we will have a baby for christmas, which is exciting! It's my sons first birthday in Heaven on the 20 th of Dec, so if baby here we going to have a meal with a cake and release balloons with messages on them. Then my OHand I will tell this little baby all about their big brother, it's going to be special. I think we will put up the Christmas tree on Eoins birthday too, so it's extra special xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby Bell said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get excited like a little kid when they think about Christmas this year? I know I'm going to be so excited decorating the house with a great big belly. I'm so happy thinking about it. Buying that baby's first Christmas outfit and a baby's first Christmas ornament. Decorating his or her Christmas stocking. Buying a few baby gifts to wrap and put under the tree. Having family around fussing over the new baby. DH and I curled up on the couch with baby as it snows outside.(if it snows this year, lol) Surely I'm not the only one thinking like this? And I admit I NEVER wanted a December baby but now I don't think I'd have it any other way. December is such a busy month for me and there are so many other December birthdays in the family. Just imagining that this will be one of the best years of my life makes me so happy for a December baby.
> 
> What a lovely image that is! Iv been told that I probably won't be allowed to go to 40 weeks so chances are we will have a baby for christmas, which is exciting! It's my sons first birthday in Heaven on the 20 th of Dec, so if baby here we going to have a meal with a cake and release balloons with messages on them. Then my OHand I will tell this little baby all about their big brother, it's going to be special. I think we will put up the Christmas tree on Eoins birthday too, so it's extra special xxxClick to expand...

That is so sad. I'm a little teary reading it but it's good that you are looking forward in a positive way. I am a big negative thinker so thinking of Christmas in this way actually makes me feel good and hopeful and a little less scared. 

:hugs: for you!


----------



## Baby Bell

I find it's good to keep goals that'll keep you going! Your lovely family Christmas is a beautiful focus point, especially when pregnancy gets you down. I wouldn't be able to do it if I didn't try and stay positive, too hard to get out of bed otherwise. This baby has given me some hope.


----------



## bbygurl719

Buster23 said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> hey all had my first appt today. doctor said due date is dec 28th unless ultrasound says different. n that wont be til 12 weeks!! oh n i will be having a schduled c section a week before my due date!!
> 
> Why have they decided to section you?
> 
> Sam - poor you, I am constantly nauseated and its awful but haven't been sick yet tg. Don't get much sympathy either, don't have time to be honest with a 4 and 2 yr oldClick to expand...


i will be getting a scheduled c sectin because i had an emergency c section with my daughter on 11-19-11.. my doctors ofice doesnt do VBACS and i would have to go to a high risk clinic in order to ty. but i loved my doctor and dont want to go anywhere else!


----------



## Buster23

juless said:


> I've been getting lots of round ligament pains this week, must be lots of stretching going on in there!! I feel like my bloat is getting a bit harder, more of a bump now which is nice. Maybe all the stretching is what caused that spotting on Sunday? Hmm... I just can't get over the size of my belly already! I keep wondering if maybe it's twins, lol!

how was ur last pg? U must have showed early the last time with such a big baby? My no.2 was 10lb7oz and got big v early (towards the end, i found people used to stare at me cos i was so big!), have a feeling am going the same way this time.it runs in my family, my sis' last baby was nearly 12lbs and she looked full term at 20 wks.
The end of the pg is tough tho


----------



## RoosterBebe

I feel good today :) I can't wait for my next appt. in a week +1/2, although I'm not quite sure what it's happening during a second midwife appointment. Any insides?


----------



## juless

I feel so sick today! No fun.. But I'm glad, must mean everything is going ok! I have my first appt with my nurse on Monday, cant wait!


----------



## juless

"how was ur last pg? U must have showed early the last time with such a big baby? My no.2 was 10lb7oz and got big v early (towards the end, i found people used to stare at me cos i was so big!), have a feeling am going the same way this time.it runs in my family, my sis' last baby was nearly 12lbs and she looked full term at 20 wks.
The end of the pg is tough tho"




I did show early with her as well. I was huge by the end! I'm sure people thought I was having twins, lol! I got really big in the last few weeks, and. Was nearly 2 weeks overdue!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Saradavies89 said:


> Well ladies had my scan and guess what all was fine :D so happy seen my lil baby with its heat beat and its little legs the baby messured 8 weeks :D so happy and then when i got in my letter for my 12 week scan had arrived and it on the 1st of june icant wait to c the baby again im so excited xxxxx

ah Thats brill! Glad Its put your mind at rest. Ive got my twelve week on the eighteenth can Not wait i love scans


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have a bump kinda my tummy is so swollen today and still having my flickering sensation above pubic bone Its Not gas honestly lol..


----------



## gs20

Anybody having tailbone pain yet? Mine's awfully sore, and I don't even sit down much for work! I'm going to the OB on Thursday so I'll ask, but I know it's early to be getting pain in the hip area already??


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

I have pain in my right groin area. I can't spread my legs open without saying ouch...feel like I exercised hard and wrong. What is this ?!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

I have pain in my right groin area. I can't spread my legs open without saying ouch...feel like I exercised hard and wrong. What is this ?!


----------



## SaucySac38

gs20 - Yep. Tailbone, hips, pelvis area. My uterus tilts so I was told to expect it to do a lot of shifting.


----------



## samj732

My lower back hurts so bad I'm literally in tears at work half the time. It's awful. I'm missing some cartilidge in between a few vertebra and I think the growing/stretching/pregnancy in general is making it much worse. Thank god I go to the midwife tomorrow and can figure out what the heck to do about it. Too bad I can't afford to get an "easier" job.

My nightmare came true tonight, I threw up in front of one of my residents. :(


----------



## Saradavies89

by the sounds of things im having a great pregnancy and all i do is moan at OH wen the waves of sickness come across me lol i have no symptoms rly apart from waves of sickness tht come every now n then sore boobs tht come and go but there not agony just uncomfortable to touch and being sooooo tierd n the odd lil bit of cramping tht comes and goes so i must be havin a great pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i know what you all mean Ive had bad ache since Seven weeks my doctor has signed me off work because of it as i have a physical job mainly in my hips and shoots up my back


----------



## trgirl308

That sux about the pain... but I wish I could get off work. Unfortunately I work in one of those jobs where there is absolutely no risk to anything (unless there is another robbery than I am gone!) I could technically stay at work until my due date... sooo not happening.


----------



## ttc_lolly

No pain whatsoever here, just the occasional stretching/round ligament pain.

Less than 2 weeks until my 12 week scan :yipee:


----------



## Bean66

mummyof2girlz said:


> i know what you all mean Ive had bad ache since Seven weeks my doctor has signed me off work because of it as i have a physical job mainly in my hips and shoots up my back

I highly recommend you see an osteopath. It's probably something that is quite easily treated and it's best to get it seen to sooner rather than later. You need to keep active during pregnancy. would also recommend a gentle yoga class and swimming. An osteo would show you this best stretches to do.

If the lower back is acutely painful then ice it. Bag of frozen peas with a tea towel around. apply for 15-20 minutes a few times a day.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey everyone :wave:

Ive just had my 12 weeks scan date - Wednesday 13th June - i'll be EXACTLY 12 weeks! I'm well excited!

My first midwife appointment is the week before. Is it normal that I won't see a midwife til i'm 11 weeks?

Im fat, bloated and my boobs are bloody killin me...and i'm lovin every second :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## gs20

SaucySac38 said:


> gs20 - Yep. Tailbone, hips, pelvis area. My uterus tilts so I was told to expect it to do a lot of shifting.

Oh, I have a tilted uterus, too - so it's related then? I guess it makes sense! Yikes I hope once it adjusts all the way it may go away??



samj732 said:


> My lower back hurts so bad I'm literally in tears at work half the time. It's awful. I'm missing some cartilidge in between a few vertebra and I think the growing/stretching/pregnancy in general is making it much worse. Thank god I go to the midwife tomorrow and can figure out what the heck to do about it. Too bad I can't afford to get an "easier" job.
> 
> My nightmare came true tonight, I threw up in front of one of my residents. :(

Oh no :( Mine's not bad yet but I make a little noise every time I have to stand up or sit down. Once I'm in position I'm fine. I am so sorry you're ill at work, my co worker literally threw up between every patient of hers and we all felt horrible. I'm just tired and yawning with all my patients. 

And I'm in the same boat, I'm a physical therapist so there's no slowing down until I physically cannot crawl around with my [pediatric] patients anymore. :wacko: Hopefully I'll get a referral to go to a women's health PT who can help me out!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LilMissCheer said:


> Hey everyone :wave:
> 
> Ive just had my 12 weeks scan date - Wednesday 13th June - i'll be EXACTLY 12 weeks! I'm well excited!
> 
> My first midwife appointment is the week before. Is it normal that I won't see a midwife til i'm 11 weeks?
> 
> Im fat, bloated and my boobs are bloody killin me...and i'm lovin every second :cloud9::cloud9:

Yay for scan!!

It's completely normal for your booking appointment to be that late hun. All they do is go through your medical history, ask some domestic questions, take bloods, go through everything with you and book you in for your 12 week scan, but that's already been done for you!


----------



## MrsBunny13

yep, my midwife app is late too - i'll be 10.5 weeks. 

3 weeks 1 day til my 12 week scan!!! i wish i could make time go faster!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm also having pain in my tailbone area. Ever since Saturday when I was out in the yard doing gardening. I was bending and squating and the pain has yet to go. I also woke up this morning with a streching feeling in my abdominal muscles, like I did a bunch of crunches. I get the occasional hip pain but it isn't constant. 

I'm still pretty gassy on and off. It goes away for a few days and then returns. Yesterday and today my gag reflexes are heightened. I don't feel too nauseous but I'm gagging a lot. 

3 weeks until my next ultrasound!I'm so excited and nervous! I hope everything goes well! I go to the ob/gyn next week for a weigh in and belly measurement and I hope that they have a doppler or something so I can hear the heartbeat. If all goes well in the next few weeks I'm going to go put a down payment on the nursery set. Fx'd everything goes great!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## SaucySac38

gs20 - my midwife says that I will experience some back/tailbone area discomfort as my uterus grows and tilts forward (mine tilts back) so I just roll with it!


----------



## gs20

SaucySac38 said:


> gs20 - my midwife says that I will experience some back/tailbone area discomfort as my uterus grows and tilts forward (mine tilts back) so I just roll with it!

Okay. I'm off to see my OB tomorrow AM so I'll ask if it's the same thing =) Mine's tilted posteriorly as well so I'm sure it's the same..Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Evian260

hi ladies. sorry i've been gone awhile. my uncle passed away last week and it's been very hard. we had his visitation monday and funeral on tuesday so now I'm just getting back into life pretty much.

hope everyone is feeling well. is anyone showing yet? i just popped out but just feel fat!
 



Attached Files:







564200_10100816293328638_152322943_n.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## samj732

I got my doppler today and I think I got bub's HB for all of 2 seconds :haha: Does anyone else have one and had any luck? I have the Sonoline B.

I got a lot of the whooshy sound but I know that's not him, thanks to youtube :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Bean66 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> i know what you all mean Ive had bad ache since Seven weeks my doctor has signed me off work because of it as i have a physical job mainly in my hips and shoots up my back
> 
> I highly recommend you see an osteopath. It's probably something that is quite easily treated and it's best to get it seen to sooner rather than later. You need to keep active during pregnancy. would also recommend a gentle yoga class and swimming. An osteo would show you this best stretches to do.
> 
> If the lower back is acutely painful then ice it. Bag of frozen peas with a tea towel around. apply for 15-20 minutes a few times a day.Click to expand...

Its been really bad sometimes i am unable to sleep my gp is referring me as Not sure if Its pregnancy related or strain from work i work in an army camp so she doesnt want me going back just yet we have no seating no where to get a drink ect so Its Not ideal for a pregnant woman on my risk assesment most of my duties where nine. But im finding being at homes becoming tedious. Ive tried heat and ice eases while Its on then Its back again esp in my hips we have family history of arthritis my cousin is having a hip replacement at 40!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

just realised Its only Seven days till my scan and i am ten wks and five days today yay! Feels like the weeks are flying by tho i know the last few weeks drag on forever lol


----------



## Family

Hi ladies! I came for the Junary thread, I had my dating scan today and it said I am due 12/12/12. Congrats! :)


----------



## juless

Evian260 said:


> hi ladies. sorry i've been gone awhile. my uncle passed away last week and it's been very hard. we had his visitation monday and funeral on tuesday so now I'm just getting back into life pretty much.
> 
> hope everyone is feeling well. is anyone showing yet? i just popped out but just feel fat!


So sorry for your loss. :hugs: Great bump pic! You look pregnant to me! I should take one today, feel huge! 


Welcome Family!!! Congrats on #5!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Evian260 said:


> hi ladies. sorry i've been gone awhile. my uncle passed away last week and it's been very hard. we had his visitation monday and funeral on tuesday so now I'm just getting back into life pretty much.
> 
> hope everyone is feeling well. is anyone showing yet? i just popped out but just feel fat!

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Loving the bump/bloat though! I'll have to post a recent one of mine but it looks the same as the last one I did!



Family said:


> Hi ladies! I came for the Junary thread, I had my dating scan today and it said I am due 12/12/12. Congrats! :)

Wow that must have been a nice surprise being pushed forward that much :D and the best EDD ever too! Welcome and congrats, will add you to our list :flower:

AFM - We found thr baby's HB on our doppler last night :cloud9: I am just ecstatis. Couldn't find DD's until I was around 12/13 weeks using the same doppler so am pleased as punch! x


----------



## Family

Here's me at 9 weeks:
https://i.imgur.com/HN119.jpg


----------



## Family

ttc_lolly said:


> Family said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I came for the Junary thread, I had my dating scan today and it said I am due 12/12/12. Congrats! :)
> 
> Wow that must have been a nice surprise being pushed forward that much :D and the best EDD ever too! Welcome and congrats, will add you to our list :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks I thought I was going to either be told I was not pregnant or that I an due in December or ever NOVEMBER!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Evian260 said:


> hi ladies. sorry i've been gone awhile. my uncle passed away last week and it's been very hard. we had his visitation monday and funeral on tuesday so now I'm just getting back into life pretty much.
> 
> hope everyone is feeling well. is anyone showing yet? i just popped out but just feel fat!


I'm so sorry for you loss:hugs:
Your bump looks great, I'd upload mine(but haven't worked out how yet on the iPad and my laptop broken lol) mine isn't actually a bump though its left over skin from last pregnancy and bloat, but it's impressive(in Evenings only) :haha:
I pretend it's my bump, my Ozh just laughs at me!


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz said:


> just realised Its only Seven days till my scan and i am ten wks and five days today yay! Feels like the weeks are flying by tho i know the last few weeks drag on forever lol

Did you know your ticker shows the wrong EDD hun?



Family said:


> Here's me at 9 weeks:
> https://i.imgur.com/HN119.jpg

WOW!!! Now that's an impressive bump :D I Has your bump popped earlier and earlier with each child you've had? x


----------



## juless

That's just what my bump looks like Family :)


----------



## Family

ttc_lolly said:


> Family said:
> 
> 
> Here's me at 9 weeks:
> https://i.imgur.com/HN119.jpg
> 
> WOW!!! Now that's an impressive bump :D I Has your bump popped earlier and earlier with each child you've had? xClick to expand...

kind of! With ds1 I popped at 19 weeks, dd1 at 14 weeks, dd2 10 weeks, ds2 9 weeks weeks and this bub about 7 weeks! I did not know that I was 9 weeks until today.....


----------



## Family

juless said:


> That's just what my bump looks like Family :)

Hehehe


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's amazing! Yours looks like a proper real bump, mine is just flabby bloat at the minute :lol: hopefully it rounds and hardens up soon!


----------



## Family

ttc_lolly said:


> That's amazing! Yours looks like a proper real bump, mine is just flabby bloat at the minute :lol: hopefully it rounds and hardens up soon!

At my 12 week scan with ds2 my ob said that I look about 20 weeks at 12 weeks hehehe


----------



## lovie

Hello december mumies to be:flower:

I havnt been around here for ages i apologise! all the bump pics are so lovely :) I', sure my tummy is becoming a bump, i do have some preexisting chub but it feels hard under the centermeter of chub.. everyone says no it cant be a bump your too early, oh well i hope my real bump comes soon!

i had my booking in appointment, my only worry was my blood sugar which was 8, that seems high to me. im going in for a fasting blood sugar tomorrow morning, i dont know how im going to get to the docters before eating anything, eating crackers is the only way i can get out of the house these days!

:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

I should post a pic because I feel like I really look pregnant. My stomach just sticks out more than usual. 

3 weeks until my scan but baby is officially a fetus so I suppose that is good news! I hope everything is going as planned in there. Can't wait to see the baby again! I'll be buying baby things as soon as I hear he or she is doing well.

Back pain, gagging, gas, and headache are my recent symptoms. I took one tylenol and felt guilty even though the doctor said it was fine to do so. The heacache and backache were just awful so I had to do something. My breasts were also a bit sore again last night ut they feel fine today.

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## RoosterBebe

Ladies, 
I'm freaking out, one of my coworkers found out I'm preggo (she saw me at my doc's office) and I admitted, so I said I'm not ready to tell anyone yet. She promissed but still, now I'm affraid that everyone will know and wonder when I will come out, which makes me feel soooo uncomfortable. Especially because I'm this early. I don't know what to do. It's too early to start telling at work, I haven't even told some of my closest friends yet. What do you think I should do?


----------



## ImSoTired

here is my "bump"/bloat. I feel like I look bigger in person and that this looks more like I'm fat than anything. :blush: I definately think it looks rounder on the bottom though and I am wearing a size larger pants because I can't fit in to my smaller sizes:dohh: This is only my 1st pregnancy so I'm not surprised I'm not too big yet. Whatta ya think? Can ya see anything?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0249.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Ladies :flower:

It's been a crazy week or 2 for me with work so I haven't had a chance to get on much. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Welcome new snowflakes :hugs:

AFM - I'm ok. Counting down until my 12 week scan.. I'm 10 weeks today Whoot! Whoot! :happydance: Still exhausted, sickness comes and goes, eating a little more now (thank God), still peeing all the time, sore nipples and little pains from time to time. That's about it. A few more people know, but it's still under wraps for the most part. DH keeps pushing to blab and tell the world but I'm just not ready yet


----------



## gs20

Ladies, I just had my 10w 4d ultrasound, and it was AMAZING! Peanut was wiggling about everywhere...waving it's arms, kicking it's legs, bobbing it's head, DH and I were so enthralled. ::cloud9::

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/7173056650_942a113343.jpg
Image by c99daf7593fc7ea6aeb090167ae534a3, on Flickr


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Great Scan gs20!


----------



## Evian260

Thanks baby bell I appreciate it! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

RoosterBebe - it's a toughie. How well do you know & get along with this colleague? If quite well then I'd try to relax and have faith she'll keep her mouth closed :haha:

Imsotired - lovely looking bump/bloat! 

gs20 - what an amazing scan pic :cloud9: so glad all is well!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

gs20 said:


> Ladies, I just had my 10w 4d ultrasound, and it was AMAZING! Peanut was wiggling about everywhere...waving it's arms, kicking it's legs, bobbing it's head, DH and I were so enthralled. ::cloud9::
> 
> Yay your ultrasound is sooo amazing, actually made me tear up just looking at it! Congrats on that precious little peanut! XO


----------



## trgirl308

samj732 said:


> I got my doppler today and I think I got bub's HB for all of 2 seconds :haha: Does anyone else have one and had any luck? I have the Sonoline B.
> 
> I got a lot of the whooshy sound but I know that's not him, thanks to youtube :)

LOL! I have the sonoline B and it never occurred to me to go on youtube... I was totally listening to the whooshy sound... it is rythmic I figured it made about as much sense as anything else... so thanks to you (and youtube) I have now found the real sound, it was just a little further to the right and 170bpm...


----------



## SaucySac38

Excellent g20!!


----------



## xmz_innocentx

Hey Girlies..
Wondered if i could b added to the snowflakes list :-D
I'm due on the 1st December.. 11 weeks today!
My 12 week scan is on the 21st May which can't come soon enough :)
Since finding out at 4/5 weeks i have suffered from sickness 24/7 EVERYDAY.. Esp this week, seemed 2 b at its peak the last couple of days accompained with a terrible headache 
:(.. So hopin i will b ova that soon lol!
Otha thn that im fine.. Just been worried everyday that summt's gonna go wrong :(.. A girl from my workplace was 4 weeks ahead of me & she lost her baby at 11/12 weeks so av been petrified the same is gonna happen to me :(
Endless worry ain't it lol!
Well im gonna stop goin on.. Look 4wrd to meetin u all :D
x


----------



## Baby Bell

xmz_innocentx said:


> Hey Girlies..
> Wondered if i could b added to the snowflakes list :-D
> I'm due on the 1st December.. 11 weeks today!
> My 12 week scan is on the 21st May which can't come soon enough :)
> Since finding out at 4/5 weeks i have suffered from sickness 24/7 EVERYDAY.. Esp this week, seemed 2 b at its peak the last couple of days accompained with a terrible headache
> :(.. So hopin i will b ova that soon lol!
> Otha thn that im fine.. Just been worried everyday that summt's gonna go wrong :(.. A girl from my workplace was 4 weeks ahead of me & she lost her baby at 11/12 weeks so av been petrified the same is gonna happen to me :(
> Endless worry ain't it lol!
> Well im gonna stop goin on.. Look 4wrd to meetin u all :D
> x

Welcome , and congratulations
This thread is great for expressing your worrys etc and getting comfort. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

xmz_innocentx said:


> Hey Girlies..
> Wondered if i could b added to the snowflakes list :-D
> I'm due on the 1st December.. 11 weeks today!
> My 12 week scan is on the 21st May which can't come soon enough :)
> Since finding out at 4/5 weeks i have suffered from sickness 24/7 EVERYDAY.. Esp this week, seemed 2 b at its peak the last couple of days accompained with a terrible headache
> :(.. So hopin i will b ova that soon lol!
> Otha thn that im fine.. Just been worried everyday that summt's gonna go wrong :(.. A girl from my workplace was 4 weeks ahead of me & she lost her baby at 11/12 weeks so av been petrified the same is gonna happen to me :(
> Endless worry ain't it lol!
> Well im gonna stop goin on.. Look 4wrd to meetin u all :D
> x

Welcome & congratulations :flower: I'll add you to the list now!

AFM - I love listening in to the HB :cloud9: I have the angelsounds. It's the beat that sounds similar to that of horses galloping that is the baby's :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. Need to relax but it's so tough. Can't wait until the 30th to see what's going on inside there. So nervewracking!

I've been feeling gaggy and nausea in the evenings. Sleepy on and off. 

Hope you girls are doing well.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay managed to change my ticker!! been trying to upload my bloat/bump pic and it wont let me?


----------



## Chloe597

I'm worried, ladies. Last night i had a lot of cramping, but I attributed it to digestion, as it kinda felt like the cramping you'd get if you've got the runs. Lasted for an hour maybe until I fell asleep. Today i feel sick, but no more cramps. I do feel majorly backed up tho (stupid constipation), and as i was trying, and failing, to go, i had one tiny clot of blood that i wiped out. I'm wondering if its from straining, or if the cramping last night was the start of something bad??? I'm almost 9 weeks, and I don't have a Dr appt until 10 days from now. Has anyone else had this kind of cramping and had it mean nothing??


----------



## juless

I've had cramping, but not af type cramps. More like gonna be sick (as in dihareha sick!) but that's probally because I've been having lots of that kind of sick the last couple weeks...
On Sunday I wiped and saw a very small amount of red. Was sure it was the end and was heartbroken. I called my OB's office the next morning and the nurse didn't seem concerned at all. I am rh- though so I had to go in to have the needle to be on the safe side. Since then I've still been super sick and haven't had any other spotting so I'm starting to feel a bit better. Just wanted to let you know I know how you feel!! I didn't have bad cramping or anything, so it might be good for you to give a call to your doctor and see what they say.


----------



## MrsBunny13

question for you ladies...

should i be concerned that i'm undereating. Due to feeling sick, i tend to nibble a bit through the day. usually carbs, really struggling to eat this 'perfect' 5-a-day fruit and veg. i'm probably managing between 1000-1200 cals a day. before i got pregnant, i easily ate 2000 cals, plus my 5 a day. Just dont want to force myself and end up being sicker.

or should i try and push through and force myself to eat more?

thanks lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Buster23

hi ladies,
Sorry havent been on for a while, am v sick, have thrown up only once but constantly v nauseated - am miserable. Got some ginger tea and homoepathic remedy yest but no major change yet. Have my nephews communion tomorrow which is a two hour drive away with my 2 boys. Dunno how I'm going to do it - such a day seems like an insurmountable task, hubbie working so he's not coming.

Welcome to the new snowflakes - looking forward to a more pleasant 2nd tri, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

MrsBunny13 said:


> question for you ladies...
> 
> should i be concerned that i'm undereating. Due to feeling sick, i tend to nibble a bit through the day. usually carbs, really struggling to eat this 'perfect' 5-a-day fruit and veg. i'm probably managing between 1000-1200 cals a day. before i got pregnant, i easily ate 2000 cals, plus my 5 a day. Just dont want to force myself and end up being sicker.
> 
> or should i try and push through and force myself to eat more?
> 
> thanks lovely ladies xxx

I don't think you should beat yourself up about this, nor force yourself to eat when you don't feel like it. I can only speak from personal experience, but I am finding that I can't eat 'normal' sized meals anymore. Instead I just try to make sure I have smaller intakes more often. Fatty or greasy foods also don't sit well with me anymore but I try to keep up my fruit intakes with a smoothie or dried fruit and for breakfast I have some fruit and yoghurt. Don't stress....things will settle down.


----------



## Honey.Bee

mummyof2girlz said:


> yay managed to change my ticker!! been trying to upload my bloat/bump pic and it wont let me?

Your girls are so gorgeous! I uploaded my photos via Photobucket x


----------



## Baby Bell

MrsBunny I wouldnt worry, so long as your eating something. I'd say nibbling is probably the best especially if your suffering ms. Small amounts more often is what they recommend. Baby will take everything it needs from you, so just make sure you eat enough that your not starving yourself. I also I'm just eating what I fancy as its hard for me to keep down a lot, somehing is better than nothing :hugs:

If you get worried and begin to suffer because of your lack of intakespeak to your mw/gp.


----------



## RoosterBebe

MrsBunny13 said:


> question for you ladies...
> 
> should i be concerned that i'm undereating. Due to feeling sick, i tend to nibble a bit through the day. usually carbs, really struggling to eat this 'perfect' 5-a-day fruit and veg. i'm probably managing between 1000-1200 cals a day. before i got pregnant, i easily ate 2000 cals, plus my 5 a day. Just dont want to force myself and end up being sicker.
> 
> or should i try and push through and force myself to eat more?
> 
> thanks lovely ladies xxx

Try and get some fruit and vegie servings from juices, for me V8 works pretty well. Find several kinds of food that don't make you sick and snack on those. I don't think you should force yourself, and I'm sure you'll be fine as long as you take a prenatal. I have nausea and feel hungry at the same time most days, it's a toughie to figure out ;)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Honey.Bee said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> yay managed to change my ticker!! been trying to upload my bloat/bump pic and it wont let me?
> 
> Your girls are so gorgeous! I uploaded my photos via Photobucket xClick to expand...

aww thankyou! They are my little monkeys.. How do i get photobucket?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Just go to Photobucket.com and sign up for an account!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey ladies i haven't been on for a few days, well yesterday morning i was driving to work and had to pull over to be sick :( i hadn't had any breakfast tho so am putting it down to that cz this morning i have eatenn and feel completely fine, which worries me cz all my symptoms come and go i just cant wait now for my 12 week scan xxx


----------



## Ichisan

Today is a good day! Im finally a lime, we found the heartbeat last night on our home doppler, ive got the weekend off work to SLEEP and in 4 dayd we have our scan :) 

Hope everyone else is having a good day too! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chloe597 said:


> I'm worried, ladies. Last night i had a lot of cramping, but I attributed it to digestion, as it kinda felt like the cramping you'd get if you've got the runs. Lasted for an hour maybe until I fell asleep. Today i feel sick, but no more cramps. I do feel majorly backed up tho (stupid constipation), and as i was trying, and failing, to go, i had one tiny clot of blood that i wiped out. I'm wondering if its from straining, or if the cramping last night was the start of something bad??? I'm almost 9 weeks, and I don't have a Dr appt until 10 days from now. Has anyone else had this kind of cramping and had it mean nothing??

Sorry to ask this, but which exit did the blood come from? If it was from when you were doing a number 2 it's probably down to the straining and constipation. If it was vaginally I would probably ask to be checked out :hugs: x



MrsBunny13 said:


> question for you ladies...
> 
> should i be concerned that i'm undereating. Due to feeling sick, i tend to nibble a bit through the day. usually carbs, really struggling to eat this 'perfect' 5-a-day fruit and veg. i'm probably managing between 1000-1200 cals a day. before i got pregnant, i easily ate 2000 cals, plus my 5 a day. Just dont want to force myself and end up being sicker.
> 
> or should i try and push through and force myself to eat more?
> 
> thanks lovely ladies xxx

I agree with Honey.Bee, just eat as much as you can, and don;t force it down as you will only make yourself ill and then lose everything you ate if you're sick. Try eating smaller portions and more often throughout the day, and with what PP said - try get your fruit & veg intake through juice or smoothies if you can x


*HAPPY 11 WEEKS MUMMYOF2GIRLZ and ICHISAN* :yipee:


----------



## Krippy

Hiya Snowflakes! Haven't been here for a while but I have been stalking. I have been feeling so horrible that it has been hard to function! I don't mind though because it is a great reminder that my bean is doing well!

Love all the bump pics and scan pics! We had a scan at 6.3 weeks and was measuring perfect and saw a heartbeat. It was amazing! :)

Just wanted to drop in and say hi, I am still here!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Everyone,

My EDD was 23rd December, then after a scan Friday they moved me to 29th December (I still think 23rd December will be the date) - but that means hopefully I'll be having a December baby :)

best wishes to you all,

Melanieanne77


----------



## SaucySac38

I made 11 weeks! 

Yesterday did a little shopping and got a carrier and a sling and a few cloth covers. Won't buy much else for a while but it is nice to start. Also bought a few stretch dresses as I am growing. In the fitting room, I got to see myself in a full-length mirror for the first time in a while. I am starting to look pregnant. Still look more fat than pregnant but I can see the changes happening.

Waiting for my 12 week scan in 9 days. Hope to hear the little bit this time.


----------



## RoosterBebe

Well, so much for being nauseous without throwing up. I has some bad :sick: yesterday. And forgot to take my vitamins :dohh: 
BTW I had 2 tests left in the house, a FRER and a cheapie midstream, and decided to get rid of them yesterday. Both got lines right away but the FRER was really faint, not what you would expect at almost 8 weeks pregnant, while the other one was pretty dark. I got a little worried, I havent seen any of the HCG numbers the doc. got, so I don't know what to think. I'm posting pictures, let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0622.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay 11 weeks


----------



## Baby Bell

So my partner andme were in town today, and this little old lady starts talking to us.....very sweet. Then she asks if I'm expecting, I was so taken aback (I'm only 7 weeks), I told her I was. She asked when I was due, I went a brigh shade of red and said not until december, about to say about the bloat etc.......she says she knew I was pregnant cause I have such a nice glow about me! How nice was that......made my day, although I'm still not wearing this dress again until I have a proper bump and not just bloat lol :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

RoosterBebe said:


> Well, so much for being nauseous without throwing up. I has some bad :sick: yesterday. And forgot to take my vitamins :dohh:
> BTW I had 2 tests left in the house, a FRER and a cheapie midstream, and decided to get rid of them yesterday. Both got lines right away but the FRER was really faint, not what you would expect at almost 8 weeks pregnant, while the other one was pretty dark. I got a little worried, I havent seen any of the HCG numbers the doc. got, so I don't know what to think. I'm posting pictures, let me know what you think.

Google the hook effect. I bet if you file your urine and test again it'll be supper dark. Really don't worry.


----------



## RoosterBebe

Bean66 said:


> RoosterBebe said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for being nauseous without throwing up. I has some bad :sick: yesterday. And forgot to take my vitamins :dohh:
> BTW I had 2 tests left in the house, a FRER and a cheapie midstream, and decided to get rid of them yesterday. Both got lines right away but the FRER was really faint, not what you would expect at almost 8 weeks pregnant, while the other one was pretty dark. I got a little worried, I havent seen any of the HCG numbers the doc. got, so I don't know what to think. I'm posting pictures, let me know what you think.
> 
> Google the hook effect. I bet if you file your urine and test again it'll be supper dark. Really don't worry.Click to expand...

Just Googled it, wow, never heard of it before. Thanks for putting my mind at ease :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I also heard hCg levels can be low around 7 weeks and so to not test around then, not sure why, so that could be why :shrug: I wouldn't worry hun, that other test says it all!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aww Baby Bell - that's so lovely! 

Just wanted to let you all know that we found LO's HB today! So exciting. My Doppler arrived this morning and we found the HB within a couple of minutes. Not bad considering I'm only 9 w 2 days....... Quick question though. I could find a HB in two different places (about 6cm apart but with the probe angulation converging abut 10cm deep - is this normal? It definitely was the HB not arterial noises). I've celebrated with an afternoon nap. Bliss!

Hope all you other snowflakes are doing well. Let's hope we are coming to the end of the MS x


----------



## 2016

RoosterBebe said:


> Well, so much for being nauseous without throwing up. I has some bad :sick: yesterday. And forgot to take my vitamins :dohh:
> BTW I had 2 tests left in the house, a FRER and a cheapie midstream, and decided to get rid of them yesterday. Both got lines right away but the FRER was really faint, not what you would expect at almost 8 weeks pregnant, while the other one was pretty dark. I got a little worried, I havent seen any of the HCG numbers the doc. got, so I don't know what to think. I'm posting pictures, let me know what you think.

I had exactly the same thing happen to me around 7 weeks. Freaked me right out. I got another test and diluted my pee loads with water and it was super dark again. :haha:


----------



## LemonTea

ImSoTired said:


> Does anyone else get excited like a little kid when they think about Christmas this year? I know I'm going to be so excited decorating the house with a great big belly. I'm so happy thinking about it. Buying that baby's first Christmas outfit and a baby's first Christmas ornament. Decorating his or her Christmas stocking. Buying a few baby gifts to wrap and put under the tree. Having family around fussing over the new baby. DH and I curled up on the couch with baby as it snows outside.(if it snows this year, lol) Surely I'm not the only one thinking like this? And I admit I NEVER wanted a December baby but now I don't think I'd have it any other way. December is such a busy month for me and there are so many other December birthdays in the family. Just imagining that this will be one of the best years of my life makes me so happy for a December baby.

I was one of those people who said I'd actually try to avoid a December baby, and I'm glad that I'm eating my words on that one. I am really really excited about having this baby at the end of the year. 

I hate hate hate being cold, and in winter time, I tend to hunker down and not leave the house unless I absolutely have to. I am so looking forward to having a little baby to take care of this winter -- I already know that I wouldn't want to leave the house that much if I had a newborn anyway, so I'm glad that this baby will be born in wintertime. Then, by the time I assume I'll feel more confident with the baby, and will want to get out of the house, it'll be spring! And by the time the baby is a lot more active and alert it will be summer time. I'm pumped -- couldn't imagine it any other way!


----------



## LemonTea

I stopped taking pregnancy tests a few weeks ago because it was starting to freak me out when they looked just a tiny bit lighter than the day before. I chalked it up to the amount of the water I'm drinking these days -- my pee is practically clear so I imagine maybe it's too diluted to get a super dark line. We had our third scan this past Monday and baby is bigger and still looking great, so I put the pregnancy tests away for good.


----------



## Momto3and...

Just wanted to say Happy Mother's Day to everyone!! :)


----------



## Family

Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :). 
Here's a pic:
https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg

As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

oh wow family Thats amazing! Two babies i have a bump but there is only one lol.


----------



## Buster23

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

wow, how clear is that scan?!! Fab, congrats x 2!


----------



## munch

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

Wow Family!!! Congrats you lucky thing. I would have loved twins :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

WOW massive congrats Family!!! :yipee: Our FIRST set of Snowflake twins :D I better update the first page! So you're pregnant with number 5 & 6!! Eeeek x


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Congrats Family! I'm sure that was a bit of a surprise, but at least you have your older kiddies to help out a little.


----------



## Evian260

CONGRATS FAMILY! What a beautiful scan photo!


----------



## MrsBunny13

congratulations on the twins!! how much fun!

had my midwife appointment this morning. met a lovely midwife - just fingers crossed for my 12 week scan!! wish it was sooner!!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

wow...congrats :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Come on second tri! I can't wait for this month to be over! Tired of waiting! 

Family- congrats on the twins!

Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## gs20

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

Congrats!! How exciting!!


----------



## Krippy

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

How exciting Family! I soooo wanted twins but they only saw one at my scan at 6.3 weeks...I keep thinking maybe they missed one! lol I am sooo big like you are and can't get it out of my head! I guess we will see! I am so happy for you! :happydance: Was this your first ultrasound? 

This is my bump today at 9.3 weeks! :)
 



Attached Files:







9.3 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I hope everyone had an great mother's day.

Congrats on the twins Family! Awesome!!

Gorgeous bump/bloat pics ladies. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to conceal my pregnancy. I'm trying to wait until after my scan but I look pregnant in all of my dresses. I'm still just counting down the days. It's next Friday. 11 days to go :happydance:


----------



## SaucySac38

Congrats on the twins Family!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I hope everyone had an great mother's day.
> 
> Congrats on the twins Family! Awesome!!
> 
> Gorgeous bump/bloat pics ladies. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to conceal my pregnancy. I'm trying to wait until after my scan but I look pregnant in all of my dresses. I'm still just counting down the days. It's next Friday. 11 days to go :happydance:

16 days until my scan:dohh:


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats on the Twins, Family! 

I'm also having trouble concealing my pregnancy. Mostly because I'm sooooo bloated. I'm typically a size 2, and all of my clothes fit kinda snuggly because I don't have a whole lot of shape, i dont like wearing baggy clothes because it makes me feel blocky. Well today i need to go out and buy some baggy clothes so i can hide my bloat for the next few weeks! I'm already using a rubber band to expand the button on my jeans, lol! 

Anyone have any magic tips on how to relieve constipation? I have been eating prunes, trying to eat fruits and veggies, and take 20-30 min walks when I don't feel awful, yet i'm sooo backed up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Gorgeous bump Krippy!! Very impressive for just one bubba :)

I am off on my Summer holiday in just over 4 weeks and am going crazy with maternity clothes! I figure they'll get me through the whole of the summer anyway even if I'm not showing a great deal by the time my holiday comes round!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay Family, Twins is fantastic...congratulations

I find myself wearing hoodies all the time to hide my bloat, (makes me feel like a student again:haha:) it ok just now as the weather is horrible but if the sun comes out to play dunno what il do! Mind you I live in Scotland so don't know what I'm worrying about:dohh:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i got my doppler today and i carnt hear anything, i think i might be doing it wrong tho


----------



## Redhead84

EDD of 28th for me!

Didn't really fancy a Christmas time baby, but I'm actually quite glad that I'll be heavily pregnant when it's cold so I don't boil to death!

Hope all you ladies are well! xx


----------



## Buster23

Baby Bell said:


> Yay Family, Twins is fantastic...congratulations
> 
> I find myself wearing hoodies all the time to hide my bloat, (makes me feel like a student again:haha:) it ok just now as the weather is horrible but if the sun comes out to play dunno what il do! Mind you I live in Scotland so don't know what I'm worrying about:dohh:

I'm getting a proper belly already at only 7 weeks so am wondering whether twins but got big early the last time too, I am in the same boat as you Baby no worries bout covering up in our weather either - had hailstone here today and its bloody freezing:wacko:


----------



## samj732

mummyof2girlz said:


> i got my doppler today and i carnt hear anything, i think i might be doing it wrong tho

There are a bunch of videos on youtube that show you how to use them and what sound you're looking for. What one did you get?

I just came to say I heard bub's HB for the first time last night with my doppler :cloud9:


----------



## RoosterBebe

I have an appointment of Friday and can't wait to hear that little heart beating :)


----------



## juless

Redhead84 said:


> EDD of 28th for me!
> 
> Didn't really fancy a Christmas time baby, but I'm actually quite glad that I'll be heavily pregnant when it's cold so I don't boil to death!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well! xx

Welcome!! :)

AFM, I had my nurse's appt today where she took some blood and asked some questions. In 2 weeks I go see the doctor and get to hear the heartbeat! :) I did find out thought that my memory was wrong and I don't get a scan until 20 weeks (thought it was 16)!!!! 20 WEEKS?? I'm going to go crazy.....


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

juless said:

> AFM, I had my nurse's appt today where she took some blood and asked some questions. In 2 weeks I go see the doctor and get to hear the heartbeat! :) I did find out thought that my memory was wrong and I don't get a scan until 20 weeks (thought it was 16)!!!! 20 WEEKS?? I'm going to go crazy.....


:hugs: will you get to see your little one in 2 weeks?


----------



## juless

Unfortunately not, the doctor will just use a doppler. I won't get to see them till 20 weeks for my one and only ultrasound.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow 20 weeks :shock: that's crazy. I didn't even know it was possible to accurately date a pregnancy by then because babies grow at all different rates from then :shrug:


----------



## samj732

juless said:


> Unfortunately not, the doctor will just use a doppler. I won't get to see them till 20 weeks for my one and only ultrasound.

That's how my OB does it too. Even my GP gives two scans, one around 11 weeks and another around 20 weeks. Crazy! I'm going to my GP this week to see if he will still give me a scan. :thumbup: 20 weeks is too long to wait, especially if something has gone wrong!


----------



## juless

That's the way they do it here in PEI, and several other provinces as well. It sucks. :( I will be getting a private scan done to check the gender though! It won't be until after 26 weeks though. I'll live vicariously through you all till 20 weeks, lol!


----------



## Momto3and...

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

Congrats! My twins are almost 3. Twins are such a blessing! So are big families!!!! :)


----------



## Redhead84

wow I don't know how I'd cope with not having an u/s until 20 weeks... it's hard enough waiting for the 12 week scan! That must be so so difficult!

Midwife booking appointment a week today - starting to get a little apprehensive I must admit. I hate having blood tests at the best of times (I have rubbish veins and last time they had to take blood from behind my knee (after I'd feinted) as they failed to get it from both arms and both hands.

Also a little frightened that they'll book me in for a scan, and then I'll go and they'll tell me there is nothing there. My mum was telling me that this happened to her last week :(

I know it's perfectly natural to worry, but I'm finding myself more and more anxious as the days go by.. I imagined it would be the opposite!!

Hope all of you ladies are well today :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Redhead84 - sorry, I forgot to say welcome and congrats! You were added to the list yesterday too :dohh: stupid baby brain!!

I hate having my bloods taken too and they always struggle to find my veins. A friend gave me a tip to drink plenty of water beforehand, it really helps your veins to become more easy to find and it actually works :thumbup:

Unfortunately the anxiousness and worries continue right through even once baby is here and probably until they are 18 - actually it probably gets worse after then :rofl: so just try and relax, and enjoy yourself (easier said than done I know). Your bubs will be just fine :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh forgot to say it's my 12 week scan in exactly 1 week today :wohoo: so excited! We will also be going public with it too, making a FB announcement etc. I got my DD a little tshirt that reads 'I'm goin to be a big sister!' so will get a picture of her wearing it and possibly holding the scan pic and will have that as the big announcement :D


----------



## Redhead84

I'll try the drinking water thing, thanks!

Mind you, my appointment is at 9am, and if I continue to feel as ill as I have done the past couple of days, I'll be more worried about throwing up over the midwife!!


----------



## trgirl308

Juless, it is the same in Quebec.. really sucky. At least we can go private no problem so I have a scan at 13 weeks and will possibly get another one around 30 weeks... don't want to wait 20 whole weeks before seeing the baby again.. but we'll see. It is really too bad you don't have more private options... but I guess it is really small there. 

Saw my doctor yesterday, going for bloods this morning so I am starving!!! Can't wait to finish so I can eat. And bought maternity clothes, they are fantastic! 

Hope everyone is having a good day, we are almost at 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Fifipots

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh forgot to say it's my 12 week scan in exactly 1 week today :wohoo: so excited! We will also be going public with it too, making a FB announcement etc. I got my DD a little tshirt that reads 'I'm goin to be a big sister!' so will get a picture of her wearing it and possibly holding the scan pic and will have that as the big announcement :D

thats a really sweet idea, where did you get the tshirt from? :dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm having a hard time getting comfortable at bed time. The back pain doesn't help. It's so annoying. Hopefully it'll get better soon. I'm also dying of thirst again and hungry a lot. It had gone away for a bit. I get the occasional headache too. I had a bout of nausea last night. I must have had a hormone fluctuation because my breasts hurt for a bit as well. I feel ok today though. I hope it's all a good sign. I'm still very worried but I hope they see a healthy growing baby at my scan in 15 days. After that I have a few more people to tell (if they don't know already) and DH and I are going to go and buy the nursery furniture. I can't wait to start buying things!Dh still hasen't gotten a chance to paint the baby's room either. 

Hope you girls are doing well!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh forgot to say it's my 12 week scan in exactly 1 week today :wohoo: so excited! We will also be going public with it too, making a FB announcement etc. I got my DD a little tshirt that reads 'I'm goin to be a big sister!' so will get a picture of her wearing it and possibly holding the scan pic and will have that as the big announcement :D

my scans on friday and we are doing the same, fb announcement after scan with picture ect i can not wait!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

samj732 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> i got my doppler today and i carnt hear anything, i think i might be doing it wrong tho
> 
> There are a bunch of videos on youtube that show you how to use them and what sound you're looking for. What one did you get?
> 
> I just came to say I heard bub's HB for the first time last night with my doppler :cloud9:Click to expand...

Its a summer infant heart to heart one. i think i can hear a heart beat but not sure :wacko: i think ill have to have a look on you tube


----------



## ttc_lolly

fifipots I got the tshirt made! If you google loads of different tshirt printing companies come up :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

mummyof2girlz said:


> Its a summer infant heart to heart one. i think i can hear a heart beat but not sure :wacko: i think ill have to have a look on you tube

Yes, check out youtube. I would have been listening to the placenta this whole time without those videos.

I had a shirt made for my dog that says "I'm going to be a big sister!" unfortunately my big mouth got to people before the dog could, :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj732 you almost made me spit out my drink :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samj732

Haha!! :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

mummyof2girlz said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say it's my 12 week scan in exactly 1 week today :wohoo: so excited! We will also be going public with it too, making a FB announcement etc. I got my DD a little tshirt that reads 'I'm goin to be a big sister!' so will get a picture of her wearing it and possibly holding the scan pic and will have that as the big announcement :D
> 
> my scans on friday and we are doing the same, fb announcement after scan with picture ect i can not wait!!:happydance:Click to expand...




ttc_lolly said:


> Oh forgot to say it's my 12 week scan in exactly 1 week today :wohoo: so excited! We will also be going public with it too, making a FB announcement etc. I got my DD a little tshirt that reads 'I'm goin to be a big sister!' so will get a picture of her wearing it and possibly holding the scan pic and will have that as the big announcement :D


We're holding on until our 12 week scan to do the same thing  Next Friday can't come soon enough. 10 days and counting :happydance: Not exactly sure how/what it will say. I have some reservations about posting my scan to FB, but some people do it with no issue. I just think it's weird to blast my uterus to the world :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

I've come to the conclusion that Dh and I can't have ANY kind of sex while I'm pregnant. Even if he doesn't penetrate and I have an orgasm I have brown spotting shortly after but only once. I don't have any pain but it's so scary to see spotting! I will definately be telling the doctor all about it tomorrow. I'm so worried the way it is and still spotting after any orgasm. Ugg! So frustrated! :cry:

It isn't red spotting like it was the first time we had sex but it's still so scary. Am I the only one that isn't having sex because of this? :wacko:So scary.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Family said:


> Hi girls!! I had an ultrasound today :).
> Here's a pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/9s9kB.jpg
> 
> As you see I am having TWINS!!! that's why I have a bump!!

Wow! Beyond cute. Congratulations x


----------



## lovie

family congrats on your christmas twinnies :):twinboys:

imsotired my oh doesnt want to have sex as he is affraid that it will hurt the baby, w ehave done it 2 times with no spotting, but still not much sexy time for us :(

we are having a scan on monday and i will be 10 weeks, do you think thats too early to go public on facebook?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Lovie i dnt think Its to early i was going to with my Seven week scan then changed my mind as my 98 year old nan didnt know and i was too scared to tell her but she knows now so Friday will be the day... My husband said the same thing about hurting the baby so i told him to get over himself there has not been much action in my house but after all the ttc im quite happy about that.. Samj732 i think i might be listening to my bladder jus a lot of wooshing noise :-/ ... imsotired i bled from twenty weeks with my second every time we had sex bright red blood and quite a lot of it i went to a and e a few times but they had no idea what was causing it and baby was fine my cervix was fine was just one of them things i was fine till twenty weeks then started and happened every time after that? They told me to try different positions ect...


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie it's completely up to you hun :) it's a personal choice, but at 10 weeks and with a HB you are out of the 'danger zone' as so to speak x


----------



## Redhead84

Is anyone else struggling to eat? I'm getting quite overfaced with even small amounts of food on my plate, and the more I wind myself up the worse it gets.

I've lost about 8 pounds so far, and although that is quite welcome ;) , I'm keen to get enough food down for both mine and baby's sake.

I've tried little and often and I'm still struggling. Any tips for training my mind to eat?


----------



## munch

Hi girls, welcome new snowflakes! 

TCC Lolly, lovely idea re FB announcement might steal that one from you! Although I am still tossing up whether to announce on FB at all, just feel a little "over FB". 

AFM I had small amount if reddish brownish spotting last night, I know it's fine but it still gave me a fright especially as I haven't ever had it before in my previous two pregnancies. It wasnt after sex either. Still mega hungry and tired. Bring on 2nd tri!! 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

CONGRATS Family on the twins, HOW exciting! I was scrolling down & saw the two babies next to your name && couldn't stop smiling! Yay!

Welcome Redhead84! I agree with liking the being huge & pregnant in winter! 

Things here are going great! It's going to be REALLY hard not opening my Christmas present before Christmas....but I have to stay on team Yellow ! Who else is waiting?!?

XOXO


----------



## stark18

Redhead...I haven't been able to keep much down even when I do eat. I've lost 10 lbs. I was worried about not getting the baby what he/she needs but my doctor said not to worry about it the baby would get what he/she needs from my body.


----------



## juless

Hi guys! Glad to hear things are going well for everyone! The last few days my all day sickness seems to have been getting a bit better. Of course it has me worried that something is wrong though! Still exhausted though!


----------



## samj732

redhead I'm having troubles eating too. I mostly worry about staying hydrated as the doctor told me as long as I take my vitamins its ok, and baby will get everything it needs from me right now. I've lost 8 pounds.

juless around 10-11 weeks is when the placenta takes over so your MS should hopefully be getting better. Totally normal :)


----------



## Ichisan

Well today is scan day! So excited but work is going to drag so much this morning. Hope all you other ladies have a good day :thumbup:


----------



## xmz_innocentx

Well it's my 1st scan in 5 days time :-D (The 12 week scan)
I am sooooooooo excited bt also really nervous! I'm so scared they r gonna tel me i av had a missed miscarriage or summet.. Pathetic i no lol :( 
I wil b 12+3 on my scan day.. & believe me it seems like it has took 4eva 2 get here!
Fingers crossed & hopin the next 5 days will fly by hehe x


----------



## Lufish

Hi ladies!

Been busy at work and away at the weekend but have been dropping by every now and then to check out what's going on!

Congrats everyone on scans, twins and massive bumps - thought mine was big, but clearly not!

I had my first proper scan on Fri and saw the heartbeat - DH came too and was so happy! Been calling it Christmas pudding ever since. Doc gave me xmas day as due date, but I'll keep it as the 24 th - I was exactly the same number of days from the doc measuring the scan as I thought. I think she just wanted the due date to be Xmas day! 

Unfortunately this has encouraged DH to call the bean Santa or Jesus quite a lot. Not sure I can take 7 more months of that ...


----------



## ttc_lolly

munch - Steal away ;) I actually borrowed the idea myself!

LvMyHsbnd - I have to find out the sex! I'm too impatient :haha: I never can find any gender neutral stuff that I don't think it's either just for a boy or girl either!

juless - exactly what a PP said, the placenta should start taking over all the hardwork anyday now so your sickness should definitely be on it's way out! Hooray :yipee:

Ichisan - Good luck at your scan!! Hope you share your pics with us :)

Lufish - Sorry but your OH's nicknames for bubs did make me chuckle :rofl: baby jesus! LOL!


----------



## MrsBunny13

hey ladies!!! glad so many of you are getting excited about your 12 week scan - me too!!!!

regarding eating little - my appetite completely disappeared, midwife said as long as i'm drinking loads of fluids and taking vitamin, all is fine.

annoyingly i've woken up with the worst tooth ache!!!! so gutted, as didn't want to have to have any dental work whilst pregnant. it seems to be round my wisdom tooth area - has anyone had a tooth removed when pregnant?

booooo!!!! i hate the dentist. is dental work even safe during pregnancy?


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fifipots

MrsBunny13 said:


> hey ladies!!! glad so many of you are getting excited about your 12 week scan - me too!!!!
> 
> regarding eating little - my appetite completely disappeared, midwife said as long as i'm drinking loads of fluids and taking vitamin, all is fine.
> 
> annoyingly i've woken up with the worst tooth ache!!!! so gutted, as didn't want to have to have any dental work whilst pregnant. it seems to be round my wisdom tooth area - has anyone had a tooth removed when pregnant?
> 
> booooo!!!! i hate the dentist. is dental work even safe during pregnancy?
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I had a wisdom tooth out when I was 6 weeks pregnant and I would recommend avoiding it if you can purely because of the pain afterwards and the limitations on what painkillers you're able to take, I didn't know I was pregnant at the time so had an X-ray on my tooth and was taking 600ng of ibuprofen as it was the only thing that dulled the pain, fingers crossed I haven't done any damage to baby but won't know that until time goes on, if you can cope with the pain and can get away with paracetamol then I'd stay away from removal until you've popped xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

has anyone tried them gender tests you pee on?


----------



## Baby Bell

Lvmyhusbnd, I'm staying Team Yellow also :happydance: 

My midwife confirmed yesterday that I will probably be induced at 38 weeks so not going toget the chance of a Christmas day/ boxing day baby, which is fine cause I like my Christmas dinner too much:haha: (always thinking about food me lol)


----------



## Ichisan

So just got back from my scan and it was amazing! Got put forward 4 days and my new due date is 27th of nov but I like it in here :haha: Heres a pic from today 
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## juless

Congrats on the happy scan!! What a cute little one you have there! :D


----------



## SaucySac38

So, in the past 2 days my nausea has skyrocketed. I am hoping this is the final big wave as the placenta gets itself in working order and it will ease of soon. I have never vomited just this constant nausea/sea-sick feeling that comes and goes. Sigh.

I am looking for a t-shirt that says Preggasaurus on it. I see a picture of one and I loved it. I feel a bit like a dinosaur (fierce and big) so it seems fitting. 12 weeks visit on Monday. Hope the small one is hanging out getting fat in there.

Off to find some tea and crackers...


----------



## Baby Bell

Great scan ichisan:happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz said:


> has anyone tried them gender tests you pee on?

Nope but I did do the red cabbage test which works in the same way (testing the pH value in your pee. Give it a try, it's fun!



Ichisan said:


> So just got back from my scan and it was amazing! Got put forward 4 days and my new due date is 27th of nov but I like it in here :haha: Heres a pic from today
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/IMG_0001.jpg

Beautiful :cloud9: are you taking gender guesses because I have pretty good guess at yours as I can see the nub!

And yeh, stay with us! We're the best :haha:



SaucySac38 said:


> So, in the past 2 days my nausea has skyrocketed. I am hoping this is the final big wave as the placenta gets itself in working order and it will ease of soon. I have never vomited just this constant nausea/sea-sick feeling that comes and goes. Sigh.
> 
> I am looking for a t-shirt that says Preggasaurus on it. I see a picture of one and I loved it. I feel a bit like a dinosaur (fierce and big) so it seems fitting. 12 weeks visit on Monday. Hope the small one is hanging out getting fat in there.
> 
> Off to find some tea and crackers...

There's a shop over here called new look, they are online too and they have a "Mama-Saurus" tshirt :haha: it's only £5 too! I'll find a link in a sec.

EDIT: here's that t-shirt :) https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-mamasauras-tee_237820401


----------



## Ichisan

Aww thanks guys :)

ttc_lolly id love a gender guess! I have a gut feeling so will be interesting to see if they match :haha: 

That t-shirt is awesome! Wish they had it in my size. 

Hope the tea and crackers are helping saucysac38


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ichisan said:


> So just got back from my scan and it was amazing! Got put forward 4 days and my new due date is 27th of nov but I like it in here :haha: Heres a pic from today
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/IMG_0001.jpg

aww wow what a brill scan pic! Mines on Friday would be nice to be put forward rather than back!


----------



## Honey.Bee

MrsBunny13 said:


> hey ladies!!! glad so many of you are getting excited about your 12 week scan - me too!!!!
> 
> regarding eating little - my appetite completely disappeared, midwife said as long as i'm drinking loads of fluids and taking vitamin, all is fine.
> 
> annoyingly i've woken up with the worst tooth ache!!!! so gutted, as didn't want to have to have any dental work whilst pregnant. it seems to be round my wisdom tooth area - has anyone had a tooth removed when pregnant?
> 
> booooo!!!! i hate the dentist. is dental work even safe during pregnancy?
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Yes, dental treatment is safe during pregnancy. You must get this checked out, however much you hate going to the dentist, because the last thing you need is more toothache. Recommendations in UK are to ideally avoid x-rays in 1st tri and to use a lead apron thereafter. Also, DoH recommends that dentists don't place amalgam fillings in pregnant women (even though there is actually no evidence-base for this). A toothache doesn't necessarily mean you will need a tooth out. Wisdom teeth can be notoriously problematic when they are coming through and if it is inflammation/infection of the overlying gum then it can be easily treated. Go see your GDP to at least find out what is going on. Tell him/her that you are pregnant and they can also advise re pain relief. You might find this link helpful:

https://www.dentalhealth.org/tell-me-about/topic/children-s-teeth/dental-care-for-mother-and-baby


----------



## Brittles

:wave: Hello ladies!! I have been on BnB for quite sometime and had NO clue about this section!!:dohh: I am due Dec 15th with twins!! Well that would be my date with one, not sure if they offset it with twins or not... :shrug: First scan only showed one sac and yolk, although I def had the feeling of twins!! And sure enough, second scan... 2 babies 2 heartbeats!! I go in for another scan tomorrow and I am soooo excited!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies. Had a surprise ultrasound today because of my spotting. Couldn't find baby's heartbeat on a doppler but it was beating away on the ultrasound machine! 160 bpm now! Baby wiggled and wiggled! Measured exactly to the day and they said everything looked beautiful. Baby is almost 4 cm from head to but! It's an awful picture she printed me though. I think it is of baby from the back because I cannot see his or her legs in the pic. It figures though....baby posed for a bunch of pics and she prints me out this one....:dohh: It's ok because I have another scan in 2 weeks so no big deal!I feel like I dodged a bullet. I will hopefully be more confident for a while. Hope you ladies are doing well!
 



Attached Files:







05-16-2012 02;38;43PM.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Honey.Bee

Yay! More twins!

Still think your scan is cute ImSoTired - must be a boy being that awkward!


----------



## ImSoTired

Honey.Bee said:


> Yay! More twins!
> 
> Still think your scan is cute ImSoTired - must be a boy being that awkward!

I didn't think it was awkward just the pic she took is baby face down. There were many better poses but she prints me this one. DO you thinkit's an ugly pic?:nope:


----------



## Redhead84

lovely scan pics ladies! :)

First worrywort time for me this evening - had a period of quite strong period pain like cramping that came and went for about half an hour.

OH asked if I wanted to go to A&E as my face was scrunched up in pain when they were there but they've gone away now and I've checked and I've not started to bleed or anything.

First midwife appointment isn't until next Tuesday. Hope I've done the right thing... trying to stay relaxed, and also don't want to turn up at the hospital for them to say I'm being silly... but first worry moment for me and I'd be lying if I said it hasn't shaken me a little.


----------



## Brittles

ImSoTired said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> Yay! More twins!
> 
> Still think your scan is cute ImSoTired - must be a boy being that awkward!
> 
> I didn't think it was awkward just the pic she took is baby face down. There were many better poses but she prints me this one. DO you thinkit's an ugly pic?:nope:Click to expand...

Aww I think you scan is ADORABLE! I hate when the doc doesn't give you a good pic :wacko: I know my doc got a good one of baby 1 last time, showed the head and body, with baby 2 kinda just a blob. He gave me the pic with both baby 1 and 2 BOTH looking like blobs. :nope::growlmad: For the one in 2 weeks ask the doc for a good profile or whatever shot you want BEFORE they start. Might agree and give ya what you want!!


----------



## Chloe597

Imsotired, cute scan pic! I love the little arms. I hope I get a scan pic next week at my first appt, or at least get to hear the HB. can't help but worry since its been almost a month since my last appt. I still feel like crap tho so that must be a good sign.

Redhead - keep an eye on your symptoms. if you cramp like that again you may want to go in, just to be safe. I'm sure they have seen plenty of worried first timers. But some cramping can be normal. Maybe its constipation? I had some nasty cramps the other day from that. Stupid hormones...


----------



## Redhead84

My OH said that if it happens again we'll go just to be safe. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ichisan said:


> Aww thanks guys :)
> 
> ttc_lolly id love a gender guess! I have a gut feeling so will be interesting to see if they match :haha:
> 
> That t-shirt is awesome! Wish they had it in my size.
> 
> Hope the tea and crackers are helping saucysac38

Yay! I think 100% :pink: what is your gut feeling?



Brittles said:


> :wave: Hello ladies!! I have been on BnB for quite sometime and had NO clue about this section!!:dohh: I am due Dec 15th with twins!! Well that would be my date with one, not sure if they offset it with twins or not... :shrug: First scan only showed one sac and yolk, although I def had the feeling of twins!! And sure enough, second scan... 2 babies 2 heartbeats!! I go in for another scan tomorrow and I am soooo excited!

Welcome and congrats :flower: awww our 2nd set of twins! How lovely! I'll add you to our list :)



ImSoTired said:


> Hi ladies. Had a surprise ultrasound today because of my spotting. Couldn't find baby's heartbeat on a doppler but it was beating away on the ultrasound machine! 160 bpm now! Baby wiggled and wiggled! Measured exactly to the day and they said everything looked beautiful. Baby is almost 4 cm from head to but! It's an awful picture she printed me though. I think it is of baby from the back because I cannot see his or her legs in the pic. It figures though....baby posed for a bunch of pics and she prints me out this one....:dohh: It's ok because I have another scan in 2 weeks so no big deal!I feel like I dodged a bullet. I will hopefully be more confident for a while. Hope you ladies are doing well!

Wow what an amazing pic, definitely not ugly at all!! Really looks like a baby :) glad everything is fine and that you are now a bit at ease.


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies,

My hospital is taking part of a nation-wide fetal growth study, and as a participant, I get a handful of additional ultrasounds (inc some in 3D) throughout my pregnancy. I just got home from my first visit. The FHR was 173 and baby is measuring 11 weeks. This pic has a good angle of the nub - I know it's super early but any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







Nub.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## ttc_lolly

joeliza24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My hospital is taking part of a nation-wide fetal growth study, and as a participant, I get a handful of additional ultrasounds (inc some in 3D) throughout my pregnancy. I just got home from my first visit. The FHR was 173 and baby is measuring 11 weeks. This pic has a good angle of the nub - I know it's super early but any gender guesses?

WOW now that is amazing!!! I'm not jealous at all :lol:

Picture is so good! I'm going to guess boy, although the HR was over 150! The nub is over the 90 degree angle suggesting it isn't going to go down and form a vagina. I can't wait to see if I'm right! What do you think?


----------



## Lufish

Amazing scans Ichiban and joeliza! So exciting!


----------



## joeliza24

At first I thought it was a girl bc of the gap between DTD and ovulating, but not sure now that I've seen that nub! I'll be happy either way but folks in my fam are hoping for girl as boys dominate - 3 brothers 3 nephews and me :)


----------



## Brittles

oh yes! That looks like a little penis danglin there!! but I guess it could be cord?? Thats such an amazing 3d pic!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

No that's definitely the nub! It's amazing seeing one in 3D :D I am pretty good at gender guesses when it comes to the nub theory but I usually only see them in 2D so will be interesting to see if we are right! Will you be finding out joeliza or are you staying team :yellow:?


----------



## Family

Hi ladies!! I have been moved two weeks so am now due on 28/11/12!! good luck :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Ichisan - the tea and crackers did help though it is returning. This baby likes to get moving in the evening!

ttc_lolly - that shirt is adorable! I may have to order a few things just to get it sent here. So cute!

All the scans look lovely ladies. That 3D is amazing. I have no nub theories (we will be team yellow until the end) but all those babies are looking good!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Family said:


> Hi ladies!! I have been moved two weeks so am now due on 28/11/12!! good luck :)

Awww that's great you've been moved forward, although not so great for us :( LOL! Good luck hun x


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya ladies well had a bit of a bad day yesterday so stayed away from the laptop, i woke up in the mornin to brownish blood so i panicked rang the doc and got seen straight away she said tht a scan could take a week so phoned my midwife and she got me one for this mornin, so ive been had it done and eveything id fine ive jus got a small bit of fluid which is the blood which can be caused by bruising she said and ive got my scan pic jus need to figure out now how am gunna get it on here xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Sara try using photo bucket. I have my scan Tomorrow im starting to get very nervous! Hope everythings ok and i finally got my appointment for physio same time and day as my scan so had to change it typical!


----------



## Honey.Bee

ImSoTired said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> Yay! More twins!
> 
> Still think your scan is cute ImSoTired - must be a boy being that awkward!
> 
> I didn't think it was awkward just the pic she took is baby face down. There were many better poses but she prints me this one. DO you thinkit's an ugly pic?:nope:Click to expand...

No, I think it is lovely x


----------



## joeliza24

I will definitely be finding out :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Well actually got my new iphone delivered today after sending it of to the repair company took nearly a month so i though id of been able to get the pic on realy easy, untill i noticed they havent sent my sim with it grrrrrr so had to order a new sim which shall come tomoz so will put it on tomoz if i cnt figure another way of putting it on xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89




----------



## Saradavies89

wahey it worked xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Sara I keep getting brown spotting over and over.I've had red spotting once and brown probably 3 or 4 times. The doctor thinks its just a sensitive cervix because baby is doing well in there. Your scan is a very cute little peanut and if they say everything looked good it'll be fine. Some people just get some bleeding I guess:shrug:. Looks good though. Was baby wiggly on your scan? My baby was wiggling all over and it made me wish I could feel it but unfortunately the baby is only 1.5 in long so I can't feel a thing!


----------



## Saradavies89

no not rly jus stayed still tbh, today was just a quick check they said they can see where the bleeding is coming from and its no where near the baby which is gd was so nice seeing the little puddin again got at 12 weeks id of had 4 scans lol my mum says im greedy lol xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Sara great scan pic :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Saradavies89 said:


> no not rly jus stayed still tbh, today was just a quick check they said they can see where the bleeding is coming from and its no where near the baby which is gd was so nice seeing the little puddin again got at 12 weeks id of had 4 scans lol my mum says im greedy lol xxxx

Maybe you'll have a nice calm baby. Mine is probably hyperactive or something, lol. That's good that the bleeding isn't near baby. I've had 2 scans so far but I'm having another in 2 weeks so I'm probably 'greedy' too. haha! It's just so good to see baby when you are worried makes you feel so much better.


----------



## Saradavies89

yeh they said that once am past 12 weeks and anything happens they can just check for the heartbeat but cz am so early they have to do scan xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Same here. The doppler wasn't working for me at the drs office. She said that it's still a bit early though and the baby is still a bit small to pick it up and it is much more effective at 12 or 13 weeks. They kept getting my heartbeat and not baby's. So needless to say I was freaking out and then on the scan baby's heart was just beating away.:cloud9: They also told me I can start to have external scans instead of internal because baby is just about big enough to see well with an over the belly scan, yay!


----------



## Saradavies89

ImSoTired said:


> Same here. The doppler wasn't working for me at the drs office. She said that it's still a bit early though and the baby is still a bit small to pick it up and it is much more effective at 12 or 13 weeks. They kept getting my heartbeat and not baby's. So needless to say I was freaking out and then on the scan baby's heart was just beating away.:cloud9: They also told me I can start to have external scans instead of internal because baby is just about big enough to see well with an over the belly scan, yay!

I am going to look at getting myself a doppler but not just yet cz ill worry too if i cant hear anything, all of my scans have been external and at my 6 week we couldnt see nothing but the yolk sac but at 8 weeks it was just tht bit smaller than the scan i have now so u will defo be able to see baby xxxx


----------



## juless

Its so nice to see happy scan pics! I needed some cheering up today as we have to put my little dog down this afternoon. Her heart is failing and she isn't able to breathe easily. We don't want her to suffer. :(


----------



## Saradavies89

juless said:


> Its so nice to see happy scan pics! I needed some cheering up today as we have to put my little dog down this afternoon. Her heart is failing and she isn't able to breathe easily. We don't want her to suffer. :(

awww juless its horrible isn't it, i had to put my cat down about 2 years ago and still miss her loads xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

juless said:


> Its so nice to see happy scan pics! I needed some cheering up today as we have to put my little dog down this afternoon. Her heart is failing and she isn't able to breathe easily. We don't want her to suffer. :(

Thats so sad, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Brittles

:wave: Well I'm still new here but thought I would post my double blobs!! I am 9+5, they measure 9+3 and both have amazing 156 heartbeats (same as last time) They are laying different ways so they just look like blobs in the side by side shot, but saw baby 1 (the one on the left) with her (I think its a girl haha) big ol head and precious legs. Baby 2 is feet towards us so he (I think its a boy) is harder to see. :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Twins 9w5d.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all how is everyone doin.i don post in here very often as i feel like im due so late in the month that u all know each other by now!! and im just the oddball


----------



## Baby Bell

I just got my date for my first day back at work, after losing my baby in Dec! Going back June 12th. So nervous, I'm going back phased return. But still so daunting, especially cause I'm pregnant, it's a very busy and emotionally draining job as well. I just hope I can cope ok. It's not how I imagined returning when I went on Matty leave in Dec. Suppose I only working until november.


----------



## Redhead84

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all how is everyone doin.i don post in here very often as i feel like im due so late in the month that u all know each other by now!! and im just the oddball

I'm due the same day as you!


----------



## Bean66

juless said:


> Its so nice to see happy scan pics! I needed some cheering up today as we have to put my little dog down this afternoon. Her heart is failing and she isn't able to breathe easily. We don't want her to suffer. :(

So sorry about your fur baby. :hugs:



Brittles said:


> :wave: Well I'm still new here but thought I would post my double blobs!! I am 9+5, they measure 9+3 and both have amazing 156 heartbeats (same as last time) They are laying different ways so they just look like blobs in the side by side shot, but saw baby 1 (the one on the left) with her (I think its a girl haha) big ol head and precious legs. Baby 2 is feet towards us so he (I think its a boy) is harder to see. :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:

Wow!! Congratulations on two blobs!! Do twins run in the family?



bbygurl719 said:


> hey all how is everyone doin.i don post in here very often as i feel like im due so late in the month that u all know each other by now!! and im just the oddball

I'm on oddball too. :flower: Don't post much and this trend travels so fast.



Baby Bell said:


> I just got my date for my first day back at work, after losing my baby in Dec! Going back June 12th. So nervous, I'm going back phased return. But still so daunting, especially cause I'm pregnant, it's a very busy and emotionally draining job as well. I just hope I can cope ok. It's not how I imagined returning when I went on Matty leave in Dec. Suppose I only working until november.

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like your work is being supportive. Congratulation on your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## snowy-willow

Hi ladies, I am due December 26th. I had my scan on Tuesday at 7+6 so Pea (our nickname) was just a blob really - the pic wasn't great. I don't now get a scan until August which means I will be very jealous of all your scans and pic!


----------



## Brittles

Bean66 said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Well I'm still new here but thought I would post my double blobs!! I am 9+5, they measure 9+3 and both have amazing 156 heartbeats (same as last time) They are laying different ways so they just look like blobs in the side by side shot, but saw baby 1 (the one on the left) with her (I think its a girl haha) big ol head and precious legs. Baby 2 is feet towards us so he (I think its a boy) is harder to see. :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Wow!! Congratulations on two blobs!! Do twins run in the family?Click to expand...

Thank you!! I am too excited. I keep saying, there is no waaay I can be this happy its unnatural!! :haha: No they are clomid babies. Although my mother is neurotic and seems to think that twins do run in our family. I was like, mom. NO ONE is a twin in our family... not even by marriage (I know that has nothing to do with it) :rofl: she's such a silly woman.


----------



## Bean66

Brittles said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Well I'm still new here but thought I would post my double blobs!! I am 9+5, they measure 9+3 and both have amazing 156 heartbeats (same as last time) They are laying different ways so they just look like blobs in the side by side shot, but saw baby 1 (the one on the left) with her (I think its a girl haha) big ol head and precious legs. Baby 2 is feet towards us so he (I think its a boy) is harder to see. :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Wow!! Congratulations on two blobs!! Do twins run in the family?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I am too excited. I keep saying, there is no waaay I can be this happy its unnatural!! :haha: No they are clomid babies. Although my mother is neurotic and seems to think that twins do run in our family. I was like, mom. NO ONE is a twin in our family... not even by marriage (I know that has nothing to do with it) :rofl: she's such a silly woman.Click to expand...

Haha Mum's can be funny!! So cool you're having twins. It's such a special bond. Congrats again!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Brittles what an amazing scan pic :cloud9: 



snowy-willow said:


> Hi ladies, I am due December 26th. I had my scan on Tuesday at 7+6 so Pea (our nickname) was just a blob really - the pic wasn't great. I don't now get a scan until August which means I will be very jealous of all your scans and pic!

Welcome & congrats! I'll add you to our list :flower:


----------



## Baby Bell

snowy-willow said:


> Hi ladies, I am due December 26th. I had my scan on Tuesday at 7+6 so Pea (our nickname) was just a blob really - the pic wasn't great. I don't now get a scan until August which means I will be very jealous of all your scans and pic!

Hi, I'm also due Dec 26th! :happydance: why don't you get another scan for so long? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## bbygurl719

redhead thats cool we r due same day ut i will b having a csection a week early and bean its not that is goes so fast i read it everyda its just i feel like everyone has gtten to kno each other and im just the newbie that no one talk to lol


----------



## snowy-willow

Baby Bell said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am due December 26th. I had my scan on Tuesday at 7+6 so Pea (our nickname) was just a blob really - the pic wasn't great. I don't now get a scan until August which means I will be very jealous of all your scans and pic!
> 
> Hi, I'm also due Dec 26th! :happydance: why don't you get another scan for so long? If you don't mind me asking.Click to expand...

because I have already had my dating scan


----------



## ImSoTired

It's awesome to see a scan photo of twins! My poor little bundle looks lonely in comparison, lol! That's very cool, and it's a beautiful pic, Congrats Brittles!


----------



## RoosterBebe

How are you ladies doing? I have an appointment tomorrow and I'm so excited, it seems like I've waited forever. I'm pretty early but I hope we'll be able to see something and post pics :D. Should I have DH with me? I really want him to be there in case we have a scan or hear a HB!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Just had first pregnancy moment.......accidentally flushed my phone down toilet, then burst into tears:dohh:


----------



## RoosterBebe

Baby Bell said:


> Just had first pregnancy moment.......accidentally flushed my phone down toilet, then burst into tears:dohh:

Oh, Baby Bell :hugs:, I cried 3 times watching a kid's movie :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rooster I would have DH with me if I knew I was having an ultrasound. Good luck!

BabyBell aww! You flushed your phone!? Poor thing.

I cried as soon as the nurse started talking to me at the dr office yesterday and it sent my blood pressure up when I got it taken. I don't know what set me off.


----------



## Baby Bell

Lol Roosterbebe I don't know what came over me, my OH was like it's fine you have insurance. I cry at kids films anyway without being pregnant:haha:


----------



## Baby Bell

ImsoTired i think healthcare professionals can have that affect sometimes. Just the relief of talking to someone who you don't know, but can trust, and know they will listen and not judge you. Iv found that a lot recently. :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

I cried just driving home looking at the mountains thinking I was going to raise the peanut in this beautiful place. I think it is just going to be this way for a while.


----------



## ttc_lolly

SaucySac38 said:


> I cried just driving home looking at the mountains thinking I was going to raise the peanut in this beautiful place. I think it is just going to be this way for a while.

Awww that's so lovely :)

I almost cried at dropping my ice lolly on the floor as soon as it had come out of the wrapper the other day. Does that count!? :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh just noticed I'm finally into the one hundred's of days left until my due date, instead of the two hundred's :wohoo:


----------



## Baby Bell

ttc_lolly said:


> Ahhhh just noticed I'm finally into the one hundred's of days left until my due date, instead of the two hundred's :wohoo:

That is exciting :happydance:


----------



## Redhead84

bbygurl719 said:


> redhead thats cool we r due same day ut i will b having a csection a week early and bean its not that is goes so fast i read it everyda its just i feel like everyone has gtten to kno each other and im just the newbie that no one talk to lol

I feel really new too, just join in, that's what I did... no one bites!! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

bbygurl719 said:


> redhead thats cool we r due same day ut i will b having a csection a week early and bean its not that is goes so fast i read it everyda its just i feel like everyone has gtten to kno each other and im just the newbie that no one talk to lol

Awww don't feel like that! Just jump in to the conversation, that's what I do :haha:


----------



## Baby Bell

Bbygurl I do it too, if you feel you got something to say or add just do it, nobody minds infact it's welcomed:hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

i seem to be going the opposite way to u lot im keep gettin rly angry lol, i had ago at OH the other day cz he didnt know who rayman was of the playstation game i git so angry, and this mornin my dad promised me he would wake up for the post cz my new sim card was coming for my iphone ( repair company sent me a new iphone no sim whats all tht about grrrr, so had my phone 2days now n still cnt use it :( ) anyway he never woke up!!! well tht = a very angry sara haha i was fuming xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies i had my scan today all is well ill put my pic up once i can get onto my laptop! Ive been put forward to the 28th of November i am twelve plus two but want to stay on this thread:) Iam now high risk pregnancy as my second baby was only five pound six so i have to have another two scans.


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz said:


> hi ladies i had my scan today all is well ill put my pic up once i can get onto my laptop! Ive been put forward to the 28th of November i am twelve plus two but want to stay on this thread:) Iam now high risk pregnancy as my second baby was only five pound six so i have to have another two scans.

Awww yay for getting put forward :yipee: glad you're staying with us though!

Can't wait to see your scan pic! I'll be 12+1 at my scan on Tuesday so will be interesting to see what my bubs will look like by then :)

I'm high risk too because of a previous low birth weight :hugs: x


----------



## Baby Bell

Aww your all getting your scans, so exciting. Not even get my date through yet :nope:

Just occurred to me, when people go to second trimester, will this thread be taken there too? I know stupid question but I feel comfortable here! Lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

This thread isn't in First Tri hun :thumbup: It's in the Pregnancy groups and discussions sub-forum so it's going to always be around! :) x


----------



## Momto3and...

I am getting close to 9 weeks, but am really getting anxious about sharing our news. We have told our parents, siblings, and very best friends. I was trying to wait until I was 11 weeks, but I am not good at keeping my own secrets! Ugh! Not to mentioned that this being my 3rd pregnancy (4th baby) I am showing much earlier this time. 

It just seems like forever that we have known, and I am ready to burst! Trying for 6 months, and finding out when I was not even 4 weeks yet. I am ready to start talking about this baby!!!!! Need some strength! We finally told our boys. My oldest (5) said "no, you dont need anything baby". Ha! My twins are excited and at only 2.5 they are already kissing my belly. :)

I can do it. 2 more weeks. I can do it...... 

When is everyone else sharing???


----------



## Baby Bell

ttc_lolly said:


> This thread isn't in First Tri hun :thumbup: It's in the Pregnancy groups and discussions sub-forum so it's going to always be around! :) x

:blush: pregnancy moment hehe, just assumed cause its for Dec. I always find it in my CP. :dohh: that's good we all progress together :happydance:


----------



## Brittles

Momto3and... said:


> I am getting close to 9 weeks, but am really getting anxious about sharing our news. We have told our parents, siblings, and very best friends. I was trying to wait until I was 11 weeks, but I am not good at keeping my own secrets! Ugh! Not to mentioned that this being my 3rd pregnancy (4th baby) I am showing much earlier this time.
> 
> It just seems like forever that we have known, and I am ready to burst! Trying for 6 months, and finding out when I was not even 4 weeks yet. I am ready to start talking about this baby!!!!! Need some strength! We finally told our boys. My oldest (5) said "no, you dont need anything baby". Ha! My twins are excited and at only 2.5 they are already kissing my belly. :)
> 
> I can do it. 2 more weeks. I can do it......
> 
> When is everyone else sharing???

I was only planning on telling a few people after my 7+5 scan. Our parents and a few very best friends new @5weeks after our first scan, but then at 7+5 we saw twinnies and I BURST!! Proclaimed my dual-blobs on FB. Which is fine, I only have like 90 people and its all family and close and good friends and a few co-workers. Good luck holding out and so cute about your twinnies!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Momto3and... said:


> I am getting close to 9 weeks, but am really getting anxious about sharing our news. We have told our parents, siblings, and very best friends. I was trying to wait until I was 11 weeks, but I am not good at keeping my own secrets! Ugh! Not to mentioned that this being my 3rd pregnancy (4th baby) I am showing much earlier this time.
> 
> It just seems like forever that we have known, and I am ready to burst! Trying for 6 months, and finding out when I was not even 4 weeks yet. I am ready to start talking about this baby!!!!! Need some strength! We finally told our boys. My oldest (5) said "no, you dont need anything baby". Ha! My twins are excited and at only 2.5 they are already kissing my belly. :)
> 
> I can do it. 2 more weeks. I can do it......
> 
> When is everyone else sharing???

Awww that's cute! Did your 5yo meant you don't need another baby, or he was telling the baby it doesn't need anything!?

We have our 12wk scan on tuesday and that's when we'll be going public! Most of our family & close friends already know though.


----------



## Baby Bell

Momto3and... said:


> I am getting close to 9 weeks, but am really getting anxious about sharing our news. We have told our parents, siblings, and very best friends. I was trying to wait until I was 11 weeks, but I am not good at keeping my own secrets! Ugh! Not to mentioned that this being my 3rd pregnancy (4th baby) I am showing much earlier this time.
> 
> It just seems like forever that we have known, and I am ready to burst! Trying for 6 months, and finding out when I was not even 4 weeks yet. I am ready to start talking about this baby!!!!! Need some strength! We finally told our boys. My oldest (5) said "no, you dont need anything baby". Ha! My twins are excited and at only 2.5 they are already kissing my belly. :)
> 
> I can do it. 2 more weeks. I can do it......
> 
> When is everyone else sharing???

I know what you mean, I'm too impatient. We not telling the world (our parents and 3close friends know) untill after 12 week scan, but that feels like an eternity! I have to stop myself from logging in to fb and just blurting it out :haha: I cannot keep my own secrets either. My poor OH every time I say I spoke to someone expects me o say I told them, which is how the 3 friends found out :blush:


----------



## Momto3and...

Brittles said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I am getting close to 9 weeks, but am really getting anxious about sharing our news. We have told our parents, siblings, and very best friends. I was trying to wait until I was 11 weeks, but I am not good at keeping my own secrets! Ugh! Not to mentioned that this being my 3rd pregnancy (4th baby) I am showing much earlier this time.
> 
> It just seems like forever that we have known, and I am ready to burst! Trying for 6 months, and finding out when I was not even 4 weeks yet. I am ready to start talking about this baby!!!!! Need some strength! We finally told our boys. My oldest (5) said "no, you dont need anything baby". Ha! My twins are excited and at only 2.5 they are already kissing my belly. :)
> 
> I can do it. 2 more weeks. I can do it......
> 
> When is everyone else sharing???
> 
> I was only planning on telling a few people after my 7+5 scan. Our parents and a few very best friends new @5weeks after our first scan, but then at 7+5 we saw twinnies and I BURST!! Proclaimed my dual-blobs on FB. Which is fine, I only have like 90 people and its all family and close and good friends and a few co-workers. Good luck holding out and so cute about your twinnies!!Click to expand...

Our nanny is pregnant too and he says "No, you don't need another baby. It's Rachel's baby". haha. He is still my "baby" since the twins have each other. I think he knows he is getting kicked out of my bed when this baby comes. Ummm, he is 5! But such a snuggeler and so warm. :) Def. a mama's boy!

Congrats on the twins! They are such a blessing!


----------



## Redhead84

We have told our parents, but will be waiting until we get the all clear (relatively speaking) from the scan to tell everyone else. It will be siblings first and then others. 

Still a while to go for us, only 8+0 today. Not finding it too hard keeping it a secret so far, apart from my sister in law.


----------



## Krippy

Hi Girls! I am trying to wait until 12 weeks as well but it is getting hard to hold it in. I feel huge. It is getting hard to hide! lol

How are you all feeling? I am starting to feel a bit better I think...can't wait for second tri with the baby glow and feeling! :) Hope you all are well! GL on all of your upcoming scans! Can't wait to see pics of all of your babies!


----------



## ImSoTired

I cry sometimes for random reasons and God forbid I see something sad on tv! 

We told nearly everyone weeks ago:blush:, silly maybe but I didn't have much of a choice. Maybe a second baby would be easier for me to keep my mouth shut about. This one was way too exciting! There are only a few people I haven't told but they aren't too close to me at the moment so they'll find out in due time. Lol. Maybe I'll text them now, lol.


----------



## samj732

I told everyone at 8 weeks. I said I was going to wait until I heard the HB but I couldn't. Luckily I heard the heartbeat 4 days later, and all is well still :) I was just bursting, and I'm horrible at keeping secrets anyways. Plus everyone at work knew, and the word was getting out by other means (such as a loud mouth dad! haha!) so practically everyone but my more distant friends knew anyways.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

The only ones we told are our parents and siblings. Future godmommy knows as well but that is it. They've known for a while but have been really good at keeping our secret.

My 12 week scan is only 1 week away :happydance: can't wait to see my little one again and share our happiness with the rest of our friends and family. I'll tell my job too.

All of my symptoms except sore boobs and frequent urination have gone away...


----------



## samj732

Oh crap, I didn't even think about godparents. :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm having a hard time choosing god parents so I'm glad I have time to do so.

Blu Butterfly can't wait to hear how your scan goes! Wait until you see how big baby has gotten and all the wiggling he or she will be doing! I have very few symptoms as well but at this point I have to say maybe I just got lucky because baby seems healthy!


----------



## bbygurl719

ive told everyone already lol.. the way i look at it is everyone i tell will b there to support me if anything bad hapened. i told right away with my daugher too... plus all my best friends r preggo. one due july 28th w/ #2,one due sept 28th w/ #2, one due oct 28th w/ #2(which sept and oct r sisters lol) than two due in nov, one nov 16th w/ #1(my cousin), one Nov 23rd w/ #3, and than me dec 28th lol so i just couldnt keep my mouth shut lol!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh n im 8 weeks today yay!!


----------



## Momto3and...

We have already had our first scan and heard the heartbeat. I wont have another appointment until 15 weeks, and there is no way I am waiting that long. So whats the point of waiting until 11-12 weeks anyways. That isn't a magic number for me, since I am not waiting on a 12 week scan. Hmmm......

9 weeks tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi everyone, had my first midwife appointment today and my scan is booked for next Friday. Can't believe it is finally here. Officially, I'll be 12+2 then but actually it will be more like 11+1. (I tried to tell her about my long cycles and late ovulation but she was having none of it and out came the wheel!). I think we'll 'go public' then because to be honest, it's getting pretty obvious now. Oddly, I am actually quite nervous about telling people, even though I have been waiting to do it for weeks..... Not sure what that is all about. My symptoms are still here, although I have kind of got used to them now. Still wearing the trusty sea-sick bands at night!

Just starting to think about buying some maternity clothes now. What should be my bump essentials?


----------



## Chloe597

Honey.bee, aren't those doctors annoying with their wheel!?! I keep telling everyone I talk to that i have long cycles, and was temping, and I am NOT as far along as they think I am, but no one listens. So frustrating! I have my first in office apt with my regular OB/GYN on Tuesday so it will be fun arguing with her as well. 

I look forward to hearing the bump essentials too. I've been using a rubber band to help expand my pants so i can get more use out of them, and I bought some shirts that were a size bigger than normal so i have a little room to grow without looking pregnant yet.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha Honey.Bee, that dreaded wheel :rofl: luckily my MW paid attention to my telling her I have long cycles, thankfully it was all in my notes anyway as I was about to be referred to a FS! Yay for your scan though :yipee: mine's Tuesday and I am sooo excited!

I think it's a personal choice whenever you want to share your happy news :) we pretty much had told everyone with DD when I was around 4-5 weeks! This time we were more cautious as I'd looked in to MC rates and with possible PCOS I knew it was best to wait until we'd seen a heartbeat at least (but have chosen to wait until our scan at 12+1). After you hit 8 weeks the chances of you miscarrying are reduced to just 3% so we are all plain sailing from here on out x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

<<< waiting to hear the bump essentials


----------



## samj732

Blu_Butterfly said:


> <<< waiting to hear the bump essentials

Hehe. I went to Target the other day and bought some "maternity" shirts ($7 each, what a steal) that are actually just more stretchy then normal. I'm also going to look into yoga pants becaue you can wear those before, during and after bubs too. I swear I could live in black stretchy pants and tee shirts. Just look for stuff that will make you comfortable, and is cheap! Do you need a work wardrobe also?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu_Butterfly said:


> <<< waiting to hear the bump essentials

I didn't actually buy any maternity clothes with DD, I just went up a size or 2 and then they still fitted nicely without looking ridiculous after birth.

I've bought some stuff this time as I'm expecting to be bigger second time round. I think essentials are bump bands (not necessarily essential, but you can wear your normal trousers for a while with them, or wear them with baggy vests to still cover your bump) & nursing bras mainly. I guess it depends what seasons you're pregnant through too. I'll probably get more maternity stuff the further along I get, and that heads in to Autumn and Winter here in the UK x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Had my first scan yesterday, girls, was amazing! 

Here's my little pudding:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7d77dc25.jpg


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ha ha, yes the wheel is out in force! I just decided to go with her completely inaccurate dating method because it meant that I got my scan a bit quicker. Can't wait to see my baby!

I also nearly had an argument with the MW about diet. Her advice to me was to stock up on sweets and fizzy drinks and to have them every couple of hours, especially last thing at night and in the night if I wake up. WTF? I explained that I have been having 6 intakes throughout the day but that I have aimed for more slow release sources of energy and she told me to stop being so dentally OCD! Seriously though, how is it healthy for you or baby? It's certainly a nightmare for your teeth....

Yes, I need a smart work wardrobe too. Usually, I wear lots of fitted dresses but I can only get in to one now! I bought a dress from eBay which is gorgeous - soft jersey with wrapping bits that accentuate my bump. Can't wait to wear it as soon as the secret it out. It's difficult I guess because at work there is an expectation of how I should be dressed so I think I will need to buy a few key essentials. At home though, it will be PJ's all the way :rofl: 

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Yay! Another scan! Congrats ocean_pearl! I am LOVING all the snowflake scans! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBunny13

hey ladies, your scans look fabulous!!!! so pleased for you all.

weird thing is my symptoms have just disappeared. i guess i should be happy, because i actually have my appetite back, but still feel so apprehensive because of MMC last time. 

when i had my midwife appointment a couple of days ago, i walked past the ultrasound room, and was so tempted to sneak in and perform a self-scan! how mad do i sound! hehe! 

just sooooooooooooooooooooo anxious bout getting to my 12 week scan. i dd have a scan at 8 weeks, and all looked fine - sure thats a good thing.

cant wait to (hopefully) have good news at 12 week scan, so i can join you ladies on your smiley journeys!!!:happydance:


----------



## Buster23

got my scan date yesterday - dont have any appointment until June 26th! No mw, no gp, no nothing. Have to say feeling quite down at the mo which is unusual for me - didnt have this with other 2 pg's. I think its cos of the constant sickness and exhaustion, cannot wait for first tri to be over. Am already showing at 8 wks - have strong suspicions there is more than one in there, which to be completely honest is setting me into a panic too (already have 4 and 2 yr old) :(


----------



## Buster23

sorry, i know the above post makes me sound v ungrateful - i am delighted to be pg, its just the way i'm feeling at the mo


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Buster it's ok to feel a little down, but it will pass quickly. You'll be in 2nd tri soon and June will be here before you know it. :hugs:

Afm, less than 200 days! And scan in 9 days! :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Cute scan pic ocean pearl :happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

12+2 scan pic.. ive turned it upside down easier to see
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies i had my scan today all is well ill put my pic up once i can get onto my laptop! Ive been put forward to the 28th of November i am twelve plus two but want to stay on this thread:) Iam now high risk pregnancy as my second baby was only five pound six so i have to have another two scans.
> 
> Awww yay for getting put forward :yipee: glad you're staying with us though!
> 
> Can't wait to see your scan pic! I'll be 12+1 at my scan on Tuesday so will be interesting to see what my bubs will look like by then :)
> 
> I'm high risk too because of a previous low birth weight :hugs: xClick to expand...

i had no idea till i got to the hospital was really scared because i didnt know why id been changed do you get a late scan as well? plus side will defo find out the sex this time... i had step b in last pregnancy as well he said they wont test me just putting me on the antibiotics in labour :cry:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful scans ocean_pearl and mummyof2girlz :) eeeek I'm getting ever more excited for mine now :yipee:

Buster you don't sound ungrateful at all :hugs: all these feelings and emotions are perfectly normal. You are probably showing a lot earlier as this is your 3rd pregnancy/baby so that's normal too :flower:




mummyof2girlz said:


> i had no idea till i got to the hospital was really scared because i didnt know why id been changed do you get a late scan as well? plus side will defo find out the sex this time... i had step b in last pregnancy as well he said they wont test me just putting me on the antibiotics in labour :cry:

I'll probably get some late growth scans but tbh I don't trust them as I had 3 with DD and they all said she was going to be a big baby :shock: 9lb+!! How wrong were they! She came out at 5.5lbs @ 38 weeks.

Don't be sad, it's all for the baby so it's worth it in the end. Strep B is quite common too so you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> Beautiful scans ocean_pearl and mummyof2girlz :) eeeek I'm getting ever more excited for mine now :yipee:
> 
> Buster you don't sound ungrateful at all :hugs: all these feelings and emotions are perfectly normal. You are probably showing a lot earlier as this is your 3rd pregnancy/baby so that's normal too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> i had no idea till i got to the hospital was really scared because i didnt know why id been changed do you get a late scan as well? plus side will defo find out the sex this time... i had step b in last pregnancy as well he said they wont test me just putting me on the antibiotics in labour :cry:
> 
> I'll probably get some late growth scans but tbh I don't trust them as I had 3 with DD and they all said she was going to be a big baby :shock: 9lb+!! How wrong were they! She came out at 5.5lbs @ 38 weeks.
> 
> Don't be sad, it's all for the baby so it's worth it in the end. Strep B is quite common too so you're not alone :hugs:Click to expand...

mine was the same birth weight but never had an additional scan with her they told me when i was in labour she was going to be small first i knew of it... i get a scan at 32 weeks think thats it... my husband was asking the sonographer the sex at this scan... :blush:

yeah i just remember how uncomfortable it was in labour with a great big needle in my arm i like to walk a lot in labour and wonder around the hospital speeds things up a bit. i might moan to mw about it and get her to swab me if i dont have it chances are i might not this time then they can sod off with there giant needle... also just had my smear appointment through not sure if i should have it or not had abnormal cells last year had to have a biopsy dont know what to do :shrug:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Buster23 said:


> got my scan date yesterday - dont have any appointment until June 26th! No mw, no gp, no nothing. Have to say feeling quite down at the mo which is unusual for me - didnt have this with other 2 pg's. I think its cos of the constant sickness and exhaustion, cannot wait for first tri to be over. Am already showing at 8 wks - have strong suspicions there is more than one in there, which to be completely honest is setting me into a panic too (already have 4 and 2 yr old) :(

Don't worry, Buster. I didn't have my midwife appointment until they thought I was 11 +2 and then there was a blind panic to organise my scan a week later! I know it seems like ages when you are waiting but it will come :hugs: I felt my worst at around 7 weeks but the symptoms are settling now and I'm sure yours will too. Hang on in there x


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz - yeh ask to be rechecked because if theres a chance you don't have to have the needle in your arm sick: lol!) then I'd do the exact same too.

We didn't know she'd be small either, until she plopped out :rofl: they told me all along she was a big baby and I was so scared of pushing this 9lber out!

We shouldn't be having smears whilst pregnant in the UK, it's not done routinely anyway, they will ask when you last had one done and then tell you to wait 3 months after giving birth until you have your next one. They continue to do them even during pregnancy in the US though, strange how policy differs! I'd give your GP a ring and just tell them your preggers and rebook after bubs is here x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> mummyof2girlz - yeh ask to be rechecked because if theres a chance you don't have to have the needle in your arm sick: lol!) then I'd do the exact same too.
> 
> We didn't know she'd be small either, until she plopped out :rofl: they told me all along she was a big baby and I was so scared of pushing this 9lber out!
> 
> We shouldn't be having smears whilst pregnant in the UK, it's not done routinely anyway, they will ask when you last had one done and then tell you to wait 3 months after giving birth until you have your next one. They continue to do them even during pregnancy in the US though, strange how policy differs! I'd give your GP a ring and just tell them your preggers and rebook after bubs is here x

lol i bet i wouldnt fancy pushing a 9lb out either my first was 7lb 10 and god felt like a bus :blush: to say my tiny second was out in 2 pushes :rofl: and no stitches saying that my friend had a 10lb 4 no pain relief no stitches!!! id like a nice 6lb this time lol my mum keeps telling me your third baby comes fast i really hope so i found that with my second tho i went for a wander and started pushing in the lift.... They said they would do i smear if i wanted one in pregnancy but chances are i would get an abnormal result as you have cell changes in pregnancy anyway.. will have to speak to them and see what they think is best.


----------



## juless

You guys are talking pap smears right? Lol if so we get one at our 12 week appt. it's the routine here.
Oh ya! I got my scan date! A little less than two months away! At least if the time keeps going by as quickly as it has been so far it'll come quick!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh juless, cervical smears :thumbup: it's strange isn't it how it differs from country to country on how they do stuff!?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yeah juless i have just received my appointment as i have to have them 6 monthly but this test is for hpv as well as abnormal cells but over here they say that if your pregnant you have a high chance of abnormal cells


----------



## Krippy

I have a pap smear at my 12 week appt as well only bc I haven't had one since before I was pregnant last time. Not looking forward to it but it is what it is. 

My Dr's are expecting another big baby for me this time. My son was 9 pounds 10 ounces and built like a cement truck, and he was early. I didn't have pain meds and I did tear really bad as he was humungous! He got stuck really bad as well so they are thinking if at my 36 week scan if this bubs looks big again, which they think it will, I will be delivering via c-section at or before 38 weeks. I wish that I wasn't high risk but I will do what I have to do to get this bubs here, healthy and screaming! :)


----------



## SaucySac38

3 months today!!!!!

I have not had a smear since last year and I don't foresee one until after the baby was born. I was on an every other year rotation for it anyway.

So much fluctuation in baby size between what ultrasounds say and what we may actually have. I was about 8 pounds and my hubs oldest was just over 8 so I am hoping to continue the trend.


----------



## Bean66

My DH has a big head and was over 10lbs. Please let this baby take after me.

Loving the scan pictures ladies. Congrats.


----------



## juless

If this baby looks big, I'm opting for the c-section. It was so scary after I had Rose when I realized with how big she was she could have gotten stuck or something could have happened.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh I haven't been thinking about size! DH was just over 8lbs and I was nearly 7lb. I'd be happy with something in between. Dh does have a bit of a big head....:dohh: I'll probably be getting an epidural because I am a chicken anyways:haha:


----------



## stark18

I had my last ultrasound the day before my son was born and they told me he would be about 7lbs. He came out 8lbs 9oz. I didn't have an opportunity to have him naturally because he was breech. They told me they didn't have enough room to turn him. So they said my best bet would be to have this one c-section as well.


----------



## juless

I finally found my doppler and after a looong search I found the heartbeat!! Nice and fast and strong!! I feel like a HUGE weight is off my shoulders and I can start getting excited now! I had this nagging worry of "What is it's a MMC or something??" Now I know little one is growing in there! :)


----------



## samj732

:thumbup: juless! I love my doppler :)

My MS is starting to subside a bit (thank god) but I still have no appetite. I've lost 10 pounds in the last month. I know it will come back but am I ever going to be hungry again?


----------



## Buster23

thanks for all the support today ladies! Feeling a little better this eve tg.

My last bubs i was told he would be smaller than my first (8lbs9) 2 days before i delivered, he ended up being 10lbs3! They were sure that i had a lot of fluid and that was why i was so big - not the case, i think its all a bit of a guessing game with them


----------



## munch

Hi Girls, 

I spent morning catching up on all your posts, from phones down toilets to smears and baby sizes! Love it! My first baby was 10 pounds and my sizing scan at 38 weeks was dead right even though I was hoping it not to be the case. My second I was told by ob was about 8, she ended up being 9 pounds 10 and that was 10 days early by c section. How's this my grandfather was 13 pounds!!! And my great grandmother also had twins before my grandfather that were 8 pounds each!! That's like 16 pounds, and she was apparently only 5 foot 5, so little and c sections were not performed back then so lucky everything went ok. 

We have been tossing around names this weekend, so much fun thinking about them. Will be easier once we know the sex and can rule out 50 %. 

Good site if anyone interested 

https://nameberry.com/

Anyway girls stay safe and rest up! 12 week scans roll on!! X


----------



## munch

Forgot to say big babies are awesome! They are easier to look after, dress and seem stronger. What ever the size as long as they are healthy and happy that's all that matters :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have a few names already boy i like issac, dylan and jaxon girls i like erin and maddison but i will prob change my mine completely before he/she is born!


----------



## Krippy

We like Raif and Hael for a boy, and Hazel and Zahra for a girl! Can't wait to find out what we are having! :)


----------



## Evian260

I wish I was going to find out but we aren't! Don't know how I'm going to make it through the 20 week scan without finding out!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks munch - that site is great. I have spend an hour on it just now, still in my dressing gown! I love Sundays! How are you doing?

No names decided here. I like the idea of a name that means something though. I think I'll await the gender scan before I spend hours looking!

Evan - cant believe you are holding out. Good luck! I know I wouldn't have the willpower.

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## Redhead84

Ours will be India Grace for a girl or Cevert Sebastian for a boy.

We're not going to find out what we're having, it'll be one or the other!!

Feeling less sick now, though still terribly "leaky" down there :blush: which is properly annoying... Not to mention disconcerting.

Have lovely Sunday's ladies!! Xx


----------



## Baby Bell

Redhead84 said:


> Ours will be India Grace for a girl or Cevert Sebastian for a boy.
> 
> We're not going to find out what we're having, it'll be one or the other!!
> 
> Feeling less sick now, though still terribly "leaky" down there :blush: which is properly annoying... Not to mention disconcerting.
> 
> Have lovely Sunday's ladies!! Xx

Love love love India Grace, gorgeous name for a wee girl!
We not started looking at names yet:shrug:


----------



## RoosterBebe

9 weeks tomorrow, yay!:thumbup: I love all the dopler stories, I cant wait for mine!!!!
I feel like my bbs are not sore anymore, and my nausea is easening ..so I'm starting to stress out! I won't be able to hear the heartbeat until my appointment in at 10+4 and I really need some verification here. 
Is anyone else experiencing a drastic easening of symptoms?


----------



## munch

Honey.Bee said:


> Thanks munch - that site is great. I have spend an hour on it just now, still in my dressing gown! I love Sundays! How are you doing?
> 
> No names decided here. I like the idea of a name that means something though. I think I'll await the gender scan before I spend hours looking!
> 
> Evan - cant believe you are holding out. Good luck! I know I wouldn't have the willpower.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone!

Hi Honey Bee, it's so easy to waste time on it. Not that anything to do with our little beans is a waste of time :) I am good, thanks for asking :) My sister is pregnant also and we have been texting name ideas back and forth (she is in the UK). I think you just know when you find the right name. Hope your feeling well, 2nd tri nearly here! X


----------



## ImSoTired

I have names picked out which are quite simple, nothing exciting. I will be waiting to see if I change my mind about them once I find out the sex.

As for symptoms I haven't had any for a while. Well I shouldn't say that because I have a sore back and I get nauseaous for about ten minutes right before bed. That is ALL though! Nothing else, and I'm not to nervoue about it because I saw baby moving around like crazy on Wed!

In 10 days I'll have another scan and in 11 days I'll be 13 weeks and therefore starting my second tri that week! Yay!:cloud9:

We're starting to paint rooms in the house including baby's room and then we are going to buy the nursery furniture and maybe some maternity shorts. None of my shorts are fitting properly.:blush: I've already gained 10 lbs but I guess it could be worse....


----------



## ocean_pearl

RoosterBebe said:


> 9 weeks tomorrow, yay!:thumbup: I love all the dopler stories, I cant wait for mine!!!!
> I feel like my bbs are not sore anymore, and my nausea is easening ..so I'm starting to stress out! I won't be able to hear the heartbeat until my appointment in at 10+4 and I really need some verification here.
> Is anyone else experiencing a drastic easening of symptoms?

I'm exactly the same due date as you and I feel the exact same! Less sick, still tired though. I had a private scan on Friday as I couldn't wait until later. I've heard the heartbeat on my Doppler too :thumbup:


----------



## RoosterBebe

Ocean, yay, we have the same EDD! I still feel very tired as well and get nauseus but only once in a while. I guess I should just relax :)


----------



## bbygurl719

we have names picked out too. boy will be Dallas Lee and girl wll be Brooklyn Louise


----------



## ocean_pearl

RoosterBebe said:


> Ocean, yay, we have the same EDD! I still feel very tired as well and get nauseus but only once in a while. I guess I should just relax :)

I only get nauseous in the evenings now but I think that is due to tiredness, so I try and nap when I can and get to bed very early to avoid it :thumbup:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I like Aidyn for a girl and Carter for a boy


----------



## samj732

I only have a girl name picked out -- Isobel Loren -- but I have no idea what to pick for a boy name. I really like Jarrett but nobody else does, lol. As I'm pretty sure it's a boy I better make up my mind soon. I can't wait to start buying nursery items :) A lady from my work is giving me a changing table for free on Tuesday! So nice of her.

Rooster, I am finally starting to feel a bit better too. No more throwing up (Thank goodness!) and my boobs are still tender but not like they were before. Now it's just the back pain (I have a previous injury too) and SO TIRED! 

I went to my OH's cousin's wedding last night and oh boy was I exhausted. Came home kinda early (11 PM) and went straight to bed plus took a two hour nap already today and getting ready for another. I feel old :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

RoosterBebe - symptoms should start to diminish now as placenta takes over all the hard work :thumbup:

We have a few names picked out although they are staying secret until LO is born :) I just hope she/he suits the names! We'll have to find some others just incase, but we are both pretty set on the names we've chosen!

2 days until my scan :wohoo:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my pram Hubby has been playing with it most of day big kid!
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Momto3and...

mummyof2girlz said:


> my pram Hubby has been playing with it most of day big kid!

So sweet!


----------



## Momto3and...

Yay!! I am a green olive- or should I say baby is. :happydance: Love seeing progress!!

We have 3 boys already, so I am ready to pick out a girl name. If it is a girl, I want the most girly name I can think of. Something like....princess sophia....ha! Totally kidding of course! (Kind of). :winkwink:

We recently got a little kitten, that happens to be a girl. My husband really wanted to name her Maddox. She is a she, even though Maddox is clearly more of a boy name. My hidden agenda only agreed so it will be my "turn" to name, when it comes to the baby. He of course does not know this yet..... :haha:

Anyone else notice their OHs to be very picky with girl names? We picked our boys names very quickly, and likes all the same names. Seemed to really have the same "style". But, I feel like every girl name I throw out there he does not like. He has even said a few of my names sounds like STRIPPER names! Really?!?! :dohh:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

mom to 3 i have two girls my husband wont pick girls names as he is soo positive this one is a boy! I love girly names mine are Hannah and amelia just can Not wait till scan Seven weeks and counting


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay, green olive today and officially a fetus!

Got my booking appt on fri and 12w scan on June 14th, doesn't seem that far away! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Momto3and... said:


> Yay!! I am a green olive- or should I say baby is. :happydance: Love seeing progress!!
> 
> We have 3 boys already, so I am ready to pick out a girl name. If it is a girl, I want the most girly name I can think of. Something like....princess sophia....ha! Totally kidding of course! (Kind of). :winkwink:
> 
> We recently got a little kitten, that happens to be a girl. My husband really wanted to name her Maddox. She is a she, even though Maddox is clearly more of a boy name. My hidden agenda only agreed so it will be my "turn" to name, when it comes to the baby. He of course does not know this yet..... :haha:
> 
> *Anyone else notice their OHs to be very picky with girl names?* We picked our boys names very quickly, and likes all the same names. Seemed to really have the same "style". But, I feel like every girl name I throw out there he does not like. He has even said a few of my names sounds like STRIPPER names! Really?!?! :dohh:

YES!! My OH is a pain in the backside for this :haha: with DD, before we knew her sex, we had agreed he could choose the boy's name and I'd choose the girl's, as long as neither of us absolutely hated the names. I liked his choice, although wouldn't of been my first choice but I was happy to call our first born son it as it meant something to OH. I chose the girl's name and he said he wasn't a fan but was happy with it etc etc, anyway as soon as we find out she was a girl he suddenly changed his tune :rofl: turned out quite well because we then both chose a name together and we love it and it really suits her... BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT :brat: haha :rofl: This time we've chosen our names but the boy name was more definitely his choice than mine where as the girl's is one we mutually agree on but again isn't my first choice :dohh: I do love it though and it's grown on me. Just hope 'she' suits it, if not (and she is a girl!) I'll be going back to those names I liked!



ocean_pearl said:


> Yay, green olive today and officially a fetus!
> 
> Got my booking appt on fri and 12w scan on June 14th, doesn't seem that far away! X

It really isn't that far at all! I go on holiday on the 16th June so hearing your scan is just a couple of days before is making me really excited at how close I'll be to sunbathing on a lovely hot beach!

AFM - Girls, I have the most worst stomach bug ever :( I have been up all night on the toilet and I'm in so much pain. My stomach feels like it's in knots and being torn out of me :nope: I'm pretty sure there's nothing left in there to come out, but my body obviously thinks otherwise! I was thinking of going to the doctors but had a look on google and doesn't seem there's much they could do. I just have to rest and keep downing lots of fluids. If I become dehydrated that'll be another matter, but I'm going to try my best not to let that happen.

I'm FINALLY 12 weeks :yipee: what a way to see it in! And it's my scan tomorrow too :wohoo: baby is now a PLUM!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ttc_lolly where are you off to? I still haven't booked anything, prob will after scan! Is it ok to sunbathe? I'll be so damn pale otherwise!

Congrats on 12 weeks!! Can't wait to see scan pics! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

We are off to San Antonio Bay in Ibiza, so excited :yipee: I read that it's fine however our skin may be more sensitive in the sun so I'm going to up my sun factor! I'll stay out of the sun anyway whilst it's at it's hottest as I'll have DD and don't want her in that heat for too long. I definitely need a bit of sun though, all this grey skies and rain is depressing!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> We are off to San Antonio Bay in Ibiza, so excited :yipee: I read that it's fine however our skin may be more sensitive in the sun so I'm going to up my sun factor! I'll stay out of the sun anyway whilst it's at it's hottest as I'll have DD and don't want her in that heat for too long. I definitely need a bit of sun though, all this grey skies and rain is depressing!

Ah beautiful! It's probably good for vit d! Yes it's so depressing here, I cannot wait for a nice sunny holiday, just can't decide where. Don't want somewhere really far as a long flight would just be so uncomfortable. It's perfect we'll all be in our 2nd tris for summer! :happydance:


----------



## lovie

Hello :) just checking in .. I havnt been here for ages, I get frightened reading about everyones symptoms that maybe I'm not pregnant, silly me! We had a scan today and I feel more positive now so hopefully I will be around more! I thought I was 10+0 but the scan dated me as 11+3 so I have missed prune week, I hate prunes so that's good! I'm loving all the lovely scan pics on here :) the 3d one is so detailed! 

I had my blood taken today as my family has a history of blood clotting, I threw up whilst he was taking my blood poor guy! It was the fist time ms actually made me sick, now I feel v-pregnant!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ocean_pearl said:


> Ah beautiful! It's probably good for vit d! Yes it's so depressing here, I cannot wait for a nice sunny holiday, just can't decide where. Don't want somewhere really far as a long flight would just be so uncomfortable. It's perfect we'll all be in our 2nd tris for summer! :happydance:

Yeh probably and I definitely could do with some vit D! Feels like an age since we last had a bit of sun here. We picked Ibiza for that exact reason, it's only 2hrs on the plane so it's perfect. We went to Majorca last year and it's the same there too :)

I'm definitely looking forward to not over heating too much this summer! It was awful with DD but shouldn't be too bad this time round. How you ladies in hot parts of the world do it I just don't know!



lovie said:


> Hello :) just checking in .. I havnt been here for ages, I get frightened reading about everyones symptoms that maybe I'm not pregnant, silly me! We had a scan today and I feel more positive now so hopefully I will be around more! I thought I was 10+0 but the scan dated me as 11+3 so I have missed prune week, I hate prunes so that's good! I'm loving all the lovely scan pics on here :) the 3d one is so detailed!
> 
> I had my blood taken today as my family has a history of blood clotting, I threw up whilst he was taking my blood poor guy! It was the fist time ms actually made me sick, now I feel v-pregnant!

Hey lovie :hi: glad to see you back over here! I keep meaning to pop over to your journal but the link isn't right in your signature and it's always too much effort on my behalf to do a search :rofl: lazy!

That's fab you were put forward a whole 10 days :yipee: whats your EDD now and I'll update on the list :)


----------



## lovie

They didn't give me a new one.. I think they do that at the 18 week scan (funny Sweden!) I need to redo my link must do it tonight, nothing much is happening in my journal so you are not missing much:haha:

I have another scan on Thursday my kub scan (not sure if that is the name...) maybe they will give me a more accurate date then :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

wow!!!! 12 week scans just round the corner!!! yay!

cant get over how much different my symptoms are - other than tingly nips, completely gone!!!

so jealous of you guys talking about holidays! i asked my mw if OK to fly, and she said that there is a slightly heightened risk with pregnant women, but only slight, and not to fly if i was at all anxious!!! so she kind of put me off a bit. dam!! i don't know if i can cope with UK weather as a holiday!!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Flying is fine until the final stages of pregnancy, that's why you usually need a letter from your doctor giving you permission to fly! Some airlines just won't allow pregnant women to fly over 32 weeks either, so holidaying in 2nd Tri is perfect!


Gahhhh I'm so ill :( I don't think I've ever had a stomach virus, not as an adult anyway :nope: won't be wanting one again ever either!


----------



## ddas

hi been away from the thread for a while- tried to catch up with the last couple of pages.
been struggling with bad ms especially with long hours at work and on my days off looking after ds. Luckily my mum is moving very close by in the next couple of weeks (at the moment lives a plane ride away!!) so that will hopefully make life a lot easier as she's offered to give me a hand especially since she's missed ds so much being far away. 

talking about holidays we're off to spain at the end of the week and def looking forward to some sun!!! think you are just at increased risk of blood clots on flights but as long as you have no other risk factors and move around lots don't think of it as an issue. plus extra sun=extra vit d which always a good thing if the new research is to go by!

With going away my 12 week scan will nearly be at 13 weeks so we've decided to have private scan just before we go away to make sure all is ok. 

We've been thinking about names too- like sofia for a girl and leo for a boy but dh had vetoed leo :(. shame as can't think of any others I like!


----------



## Baby Bell

ttc_lolly said:


> Flying is fine until the final stages of pregnancy, that's why you usually need a letter from your doctor giving you permission to fly! Some airlines just won't allow pregnant women to fly over 32 weeks either, so holidaying in 2nd Tri is perfect!
> 
> 
> Gahhhh I'm so ill :( I don't think I've ever had a stomach virus, not as an adult anyway :nope: won't be wanting one again ever either!

I had a stomach bug last week, it was awful, hope you feel better soon.:hugs:

I got sunburnt badly yesterday, was just sitting in my parents garden, no longer than an hour reading my book. Got serious panda eyes, cannot leave flat today it's so bad! I totally forgot about the sensitive skin when pregnant, I burn usually but nowhere near this bad! What's worse I did it in Scottish sun:haha: my OH thinks I look hilarious, which I do too:haha:


----------



## Redhead84

oooops with the sunburn! I have to be careful as I'm very fair skinned - couldn't resist going for a walk in the sunshine this morning though, it was rude not to!

I'm starting to feel better - less retching, still a little tired, and certainly had less energy than normal on my walk this morning, but feeling ok other than that. No sore boobs yet.. still leaking a lot though (sorry TMI!) 

I'm hoping it's all normal... 8+3 today.

Have lovely afternoon's ladies! x


----------



## nickibrum

Hey been away from this thread for a while. so many more people have joined! 

Just when i start thinking MS has eased I start to feel bad again. :S 

I have reserved our pram this weekend as we attending the baby show in Birmingham. Totally changed my mind about everything once I had seen the quinny buzz. Really happy with the choice though bank balance isnt so happy lol. Thank god for mothercares baby plan!!! 

My trousers are starting to become a bit snug now, so ill be hitting the maternity section as soon as my assignments are in next week. For now ill survive. :) 

How is everyone else feeling? 

I also have my scan on thursday so super excited about that. If anyone hasnt invested in a doppler yet- do it! amazing and so much cheaper than getting private scans at this point in pregnancy :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm certainly enjoying the lack of symptoms. Although yesterday I was overly tired. And I am still getting a touch of nausea in the evenings after I brush my teeth before bed. My nails are growing quickly now but what I can't wait for is my hair to thicken up! I hope it happens for me!

All this talk about vacationing make me want one:wacko:. I don't think we will be taking one, however. I'm saving money for all of the baby things I'll need. I know I'll have a baby shower and get a lot of things but I wouldn't register for anything expensive.

9 days until my next scan and 10 days until I'm 13 weeks!:happydance:

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## SaucySac38

Going for my 12 week check-in with my midwife tonight. Hoping to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Evian260

good luck saucy sac!


----------



## nickibrum

The best investment I have made so far is the doppler- hearing my LO's hb whenever i want :) 

I can not believe were all going to be entering the 2nd trimester in the next few weeks. Madness! I can then start to announce it on facebook. Though i think i should probably tell my employers before it goes viral- even if i dont have anyone i work with on there.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey snowflakes :flower:

Good to hear everyone is doing so well.

ImSoTired - you can tell we are at the exact same spot because our symptoms are silimiar. I tried to sleep the whole day away yesterday. I have to go to the nail shop more often now because my nails are growing too fast. I was just thinking how awesome it will be when my hair starts to grow as well. I had it cut very short and have been dying to grow it back out.

Anywho - scan is this friday :happydance: and I'm counting down the days until we are out of the first trimester! Whoohoo!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hey snowflakes :flower:
> 
> Good to hear everyone is doing so well.
> 
> ImSoTired - you can tell we are at the exact same spot because our symptoms are silimiar. I tried to sleep the whole day away yesterday. I have to go to the nail shop more often now because my nails are growing too fast. I was just thinking how awesome it will be when my hair starts to grow as well. I had it cut very short and have been dying to grow it back out.
> 
> Anywho - scan is this friday :happydance: and I'm counting down the days until we are out of the first trimester! Whoohoo!!

I had hair loss after stopping BC so I would love for my hair to get nice and thick again before I lose more after the birth of the baby.


----------



## lovie

im envious of the fading symptoms! mine are getting worse and worse..

here is a little vid of our scan:cloud9: i feel a bit worried that the baby looks like a turtle on its back, like its trying to turn over and cant poor baby!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfEGfrJukLE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ocean_pearl

lovie said:


> im envious of the fading symptoms! mine are getting worse and worse..
> 
> here is a little vid of our scan:cloud9: i feel a bit worried that the baby looks like a turtle on its back, like its trying to turn over and cant poor baby!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfEGfrJukLE&feature=youtu.be

Aw so amazing!


----------



## Baby Bell

Amazing Lovie, thank you for sharing with us:hugs:


----------



## juless

So sweet Lovie!! Thanks for sharing!! :)


----------



## joeliza24

Lovely video!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww great vid lovie :) I might try do a sneaky ninja recording at mine tomorrow!


----------



## munch

Lovely vid Lovie :) how special. 

TCC Lolly hope your feeling better in the morning, horrible being sick at the best of times let alone when your preggers. 

AFM I get my new car tomorrow!!! So excited! I have never had a brand new car before. It's a 7 seater Nissan, although not massive in size. 

I had my first ob appt yesterday. Had bloods done and got results from earlier bloods that said I have low vit D! We are very sun smart here, mainly because the Australian sun is so very harsh. When baby comes we will be just coming into summer, we can have a handful of days over 40 degrees! Not much fun. 

Ok better get up and ready for school rush etc. Stay well fellow snowflakes!! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks munch :) I'm feeling a thousand times better already so looks like it may have just been a 24hour thing. Still no appetite as of yet though but I'm sure that'll return in the morning!

I was going to say how the hell does an Aussie lack in vitamin D!? But I guess when it's extremely hot you won't venture out in it so much? I don't know how you ladies do it!


----------



## munch

ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks munch :) I'm feeling a thousand times better already so looks like it may have just been a 24hour thing. Still no appetite as of yet though but I'm sure that'll return in the morning!
> 
> I was going to say how the hell does an Aussie lack in vitamin D!? But I guess when it's extremely hot you won't venture out in it so much? I don't know how you ladies do it!

Glad your feeling better Lolly :) I am sure your appetite will improve. I wished I had a little less appetite, I am constantly hungry and have wacked on quite a few kgs already :( 

Its winter here at moment. Cold and rainy but probably know where near your cold. We are really exposed to skin protection over here, slip, slop, slap etc and I am quite pale so never do the lie in the sun thing (fake tan at times). Need to get some more sun, bring on spring!


----------



## samj732

I'm not sure if anyone has had a similar experience, but I have a doppler and I heard bubs loud and clear last Wednesday and I've tried the last three days and can't find a thing. WTH? I would have thought that one of those times I would have found him. Any suggestions? I keep thinking he's just hiding but what if that's not the case...?

ETA: False alarm, just found bubs with HB going strong at 153 :) I swear I'll lay off the doppler for at least a few days now :haha:


----------



## Saradavies89

View attachment 403945

This is me at 10 weeks i have got a pic at 5 weeks but cant get it on here for some reason xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awwww lovie that vid is great i wish id done that now!!


----------



## sharan

Hey chick, I need to change my due date to the 4/12/12. I had my dating scan today and beanie was measured as being bang on 12 weeks.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Just a quick update from me! Had a brilliant scan, and was put forward 4 days which makes my EDD now 29th November. I've decided to stay here with you lovely bunch though as I'm hoping baby will stay in full term and even go over a few days if it likes :haha: I'll share my scan pic once I'm on the laptop, it isn't great though as baby was facing downwards and she couldn't get the best view. We'll be having a private gender scan now in just over 3 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Evian260

sharan I love your mini milestones :)


----------



## juless

About home Doppler use, I didn't realize this till someone in another thread I read mentioned it, but I guess the paperwork with her Doppler suggests limiting its use as the FDA warns that the effects of frequent use is unknown. I'm going to try to limit myself but it'll be hard! It's so reassuring to hear that heartbeat!


----------



## Chloe597

wow, lovie, that is a great video!! 

Lolly, sorry you are ill. its bad enough being pregnant, but to top that off with a stomach bug?! ack!

Love all the rest of the scan pictures! I was on vacation all weekend so there was a lot to catch up with on here! I'm going for my first OB appt this afternoon. I don't know what she is going to do...maybe take bloods and I hope at the very least listen for a HB. I think i need a scan at 13 weeks as part of some genetic testing that is pretty standard with my doctor. My symptoms come and go. I took Zofran all weekend because i was on vacation, so I didnt want to chance anything. I felt mostly fine, although very bloated by the end of each day. can't wait for this bloat to subside (please someone tell me it gets better....)


----------



## ImSoTired

Sharan and lolly congrats on being moved forward! My baby measured 3 days behind at the 7 week scan and at the 11 week he or she was right on the money, to the day. I was relieved.

SaraDavies you are so small but I definately see that little buldge! I wish I were as skinny as you to start out with! I'm going to have a hell of a time losing the weight that's for sure:wacko:.

I'm feeling really good! I get a bit nauseous at night and sometimes I'm quite tired but over all I feel good. My back pain has finally subsided which is wonderful because it was pretty bad. I'm guessing I pulled something or jolted a nerve doing all that gardening 2 or 3 weeks back. Hope the pain stays away! Can't wait to see baby again in 8 days! I will be nearly 13 weeks and I'm so excited to see my little bean wiggling all around again. I cn't wait until I can feel the baby move! Dh didn't get to see my scan last week as it was a surprise one. He was disappointed but I gave him a copy of the pic and he was proud. He can't wait to see baby either now that it actually looks like a baby and moves. lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here's my announcement pic to FB :cloud9: DD in her special tshirt!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/bigsis.jpg

And here's the scan today at 12+5, not great quality though but it was the best she could get;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/scan125.jpg


----------



## Evian260

very cute lolly! we did something similar with my son :)

I bought a home doppler and have only used it twice... I only plan on using it when I really feel the need to (like if I'm bleeding), but I will always call doc too.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww Lolly! How precious. Your dd is sooo cute and that shirt is just the cutest. Love the scan.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone. i got a job interview today and im so excited lol.. havent ad a job in two yrs!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aww lolly so sweet your lil girl is gorgeous! Your babies in the same position as mine was i turned the scan pic round lol. Private gender think am gonna have to book one lol is it from sixteen weeks then?


----------



## LillyLee

munch said:


> Lovely vid Lovie :) how special.
> 
> TCC Lolly hope your feeling better in the morning, horrible being sick at the best of times let alone when your preggers.
> 
> AFM I get my new car tomorrow!!! So excited! I have never had a brand new car before. It's a 7 seater Nissan, although not massive in size.
> 
> I had my first ob appt yesterday. Had bloods done and got results from earlier bloods that said I have low vit D! We are very sun smart here, mainly because the Australian sun is so very harsh. When baby comes we will be just coming into summer, we can have a handful of days over 40 degrees! Not much fun.
> 
> Ok better get up and ready for school rush etc. Stay well fellow snowflakes!! X

Munch, I feel so silly. I read this post and went, "Her baby isn't going to be born in summer, we're all due in December is she in the wrong thread?" And then I realized. I have major pregnancy brain and feel quite stupid now. Congratulations on our summer AND winter babies!


----------



## lovie

i think your baby looks really cosy lolly :) its learning to crawl allready!!

this stand up really makes me laugh when he talks about ultrasounds..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5kzVwwLMTM


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) If any of you can be bothered, you should nip over to my journal and vote on the gender poll I've put at the top!

mummyof2girlz - Yeh, 16 weeks is the earliest the private places will do it :thumbup: I've already booked mine, couldn't wait any longer! My gender scan in on Sat 16th June @ 11.40am :yipee: that's also the day we fly out for our holiday!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly your daughter is adorable, so is baba!:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Baby Bell :) and thanks for the vote too! It's all so exciting!!


----------



## daydream

Hello ladies! I'm coming over from first tri. My due date is December 19th. I'll be ten weeks tomorrow! We had a scan with our RE on Friday where we saw the LO moving around, and we took a little video that I posted to my journal (linked below).

I ended up having to go in yesterday because had spotting on Sunday after dtd for the first time since our BFP. Poor DH, looks like my cervix is a bit sensitive and we may need to forgo for a bit. I do have my first appt with my OB on Thursday. I'll talk to her about it more then. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## ttc_lolly

LillyLee said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> Lovely vid Lovie :) how special.
> 
> TCC Lolly hope your feeling better in the morning, horrible being sick at the best of times let alone when your preggers.
> 
> AFM I get my new car tomorrow!!! So excited! I have never had a brand new car before. It's a 7 seater Nissan, although not massive in size.
> 
> I had my first ob appt yesterday. Had bloods done and got results from earlier bloods that said I have low vit D! We are very sun smart here, mainly because the Australian sun is so very harsh. When baby comes we will be just coming into summer, we can have a handful of days over 40 degrees! Not much fun.
> 
> Ok better get up and ready for school rush etc. Stay well fellow snowflakes!! X
> 
> Munch, I feel so silly. I read this post and went, "Her baby isn't going to be born in summer, we're all due in December is she in the wrong thread?" And then I realized. I have major pregnancy brain and feel quite stupid now. Congratulations on our summer AND winter babies!Click to expand...

Just seen this! :rofl: bless!



daydream said:


> Hello ladies! I'm coming over from first tri. My due date is December 19th. I'll be ten weeks tomorrow! We had a scan with our RE on Friday where we saw the LO moving around, and we took a little video that I posted to my journal (linked below).
> 
> I ended up having to go in yesterday because had spotting on Sunday after dtd for the first time since our BFP. Poor DH, looks like my cervix is a bit sensitive and we may need to forgo for a bit. I do have my first appt with my OB on Thursday. I'll talk to her about it more then. Has anyone else had this issue?

Welcome and congrats daydream :flower: will add you to our EDD list now. 19th Dec is the best birthday ever... it's mine :lol:

I know a few of us have had a bit of spotting and all has been ok, so try not to worry :hugs: mine wasn't after sex though but I'm sure someone here can offer you their story or advice :)


----------



## ImSoTired

daydream said:


> Hello ladies! I'm coming over from first tri. My due date is December 19th. I'll be ten weeks tomorrow! We had a scan with our RE on Friday where we saw the LO moving around, and we took a little video that I posted to my journal (linked below).
> 
> I ended up having to go in yesterday because had spotting on Sunday after dtd for the first time since our BFP. Poor DH, looks like my cervix is a bit sensitive and we may need to forgo for a bit. I do have my first appt with my OB on Thursday. I'll talk to her about it more then. Has anyone else had this issue?

I've had the same problem and I've had it more than once from dtd. I think some women just have a sensitive cervix and bd'ing doesn't go well especially in the first tri. I hope it doesn't happen to you everytime like it does me. I too feel bad for DH but he'd rather a healthy baby and I not get too stressed. Hope it doesn't happen again but I'm sure it'll all be ok. Just make sure you mention it to the doctor.:hugs:


----------



## munch

LillyLee said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> Lol Lillylee, too funny! It is somewhat confusing, we never have white Christmases but still have some winter themed decorations. It feels mighty wrong hanging snow flakes on your Christmas tree when it's mega hot outsides. Also sitting down to a roast meal and ham etc can be full on when a BBQ would be more appropriate :)Click to expand...


----------



## flopsy35

Hi this is my first time on here, im supposedly due around 12th of december however i havent had my scan yet its on thursday so we will know alot better then!! i previously had a misscarriage at about 8 weeks so this time its mainly fingers crossed,


----------



## daydream

Thanks Imsotired. I'm hoping my OB will have more information and/or tips. I was only able to get in to see the PA yesterday at the RE office, so she was a little confusing about whether or not we should try again. We're definitely going to rest for a bit.


----------



## ttc_lolly

flopsy35 said:


> Hi this is my first time on here, im supposedly due around 12th of december however i havent had my scan yet its on thursday so we will know alot better then!! i previously had a misscarriage at about 8 weeks so this time its mainly fingers crossed,

Welcome flopsy and congratulations! I'll add you to the list and if they change your EDD just let me know and I'll get it updated for you :)


----------



## Lufish

Love the standup clip Lovie! X:rofl:


----------



## juless

Welcome to the new snowflakes!! Lolly, your little one is adorable!! Love the scan pic too!

I had another random bit of red just when wiping today. Just happened the once. Why is it always when I'm away from the house? The first time was at McDonald's, today at Superstore! I was upset, but didn't freak out as much as last time. Even though I want to limit my doppler use, I couldn't help but check when I got home! It took a lot longer so I was worried, but finally found it! It wasn't as loud, so I think the little bugger moved further back or something. I'm relieved, but still nervous! Seeing red is so scary!! Anyways, I've used the toilet tons (even a bm) and nothing else, not even brown so I'm hoping all is good!


----------



## ImSoTired

juless said:


> Welcome to the new snowflakes!! Lolly, your little one is adorable!! Love the scan pic too!
> 
> I had another random bit of red just when wiping today. Just happened the once. Why is it always when I'm away from the house? The first time was at McDonald's, today at Superstore! I was upset, but didn't freak out as much as last time. Even though I want to limit my doppler use, I couldn't help but check when I got home! It took a lot longer so I was worried, but finally found it! It wasn't as loud, so I think the little bugger moved further back or something. I'm relieved, but still nervous! Seeing red is so scary!! Anyways, I've used the toilet tons (even a bm) and nothing else, not even brown so I'm hoping all is good!

I bet it is just your cervix but I know that it is scary. It happens to me a lot. It has only been really red once but i spot brown more often. JUst make sure you mention it to your doctor so they can make sure you don't have some sort of vaginal infection. So sorry you're feeling like this but you aren't alone.


----------



## juless

Luckily I have my 12 weeks appt on Monday so I'll be sure to mention it. :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ive had the worst headache today. What can I take? And I had light Brown discharge today which I suspect is spotting. I have my Dr appointment Friday so I want to hold out until then but I think I'm going to call in the morning to see if I can come in sooner....just worried now :-(


----------



## ocean_pearl

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Ive had the worst headache today. What can I take? And I had light Brown discharge today which I suspect is spotting. I have my Dr appointment Friday so I want to hold out until then but I think I'm going to call in the morning to see if I can come in sooner....just worried now :-(

Paracetomal is fine during pregnancy x


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Don't post here much but following you all.

I'm just after some reassurance. I'm just over 8wks and don't really have any symptoms. I know I should count myself lucky but it's nerve wracking. I suppose I do get tired and I get twinges/cramps so something much be happening. My bbs were site but not so much now. I feel groggy in the morning but fine once I drink water. So I suppose I am getting a few but if I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't suspect anything. Anyone else like this?

Flopsy - brilliant due date 12/12/12!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Don't post here much but following you all.
> 
> I'm just after some reassurance. I'm just over 8wks and don't really have any symptoms. I know I should count myself lucky but it's nerve wracking. I suppose I do get tired and I get twinges/cramps so something much be happening. My bbs were site but not so much now. I feel groggy in the morning but fine once I drink water. So I suppose I am getting a few but if I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't suspect anything. Anyone else like this?
> 
> Flopsy - brilliant due date 12/12/12!!

I think I used to be in a thread with you bean on TTC, I never really had any symptoms tbh sore boobs on the odd occasion but is be mainly tierd and jus get waves of sickness that's it, and thats all I seem to get now really I think everyone is different but all I can say is I have had 3 scan already cz I was bleeding and all is fine and like I said I have no symptoms and am sure ttc_lolly is the same aswell and all is done with her bambino too, I would say try not to worry but that would be very hypocritacle of me lol but having not much symptoms is fine xxxxx


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Sara! Yeah we were on the same trend. Great we're in 1st tri now. It's so hard not to worry. I'll just count myself lucky. Scan 3weeks today! Lots of stuff to keep me busy over the next few weeks so time will fly by. Hopefully.


----------



## xmz_innocentx

Hey all,
Well had my scan on Monday & baby is okay :happydance:
I'm sooooooo relieved as u probly kno i was petrified b4 hand lol..
Well the nurse dated me as 13+1 weeks which was 5 days more than i thought, so original due date was 1st of dec.. But has changed now to 25th November.. But i want to stay with u guys on here :-D
Baby was fast asleep on its front the whole time lol (lazy) we did sorta manage to wake it up 1 time but it just sorta shuffled, kicked its legs & then wen back to sleep (as if to say leave me alone im sleeping!!!)
Next scan (20 weeks) is on the 9th July :-D x


----------



## ttc_lolly

juless - definitely just mention it to your MW, but I agree it's probably just your cervix irritated or something. Still worrying though I know :hugs:

Blu_Butterfly - I've had the worst headache too. I've been taking a couple of paracetamol every now and again as they are safe to take during pregnancy. Stay away from ibuprofen :)

Bean66 - exactly what sara said really! My symptoms all went pretty quickly too, tender breasts are back slightly but that's about it. You're coming close to the end of first tri now so the placenta will gradually start to take over all the hard work and you'll go back to feeling (semi) normal!

xmz_innocentx - congrats on the scan! Glad bean is ok, and that's fab you got moved forward too. Loads of us are being moved forwards, at this rate there'll be no December babies at all :rofl: Glad you decided to stick with us though, we are the best after all :smug: ha!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay thirteen weeks today! Ive been having some bad headaches spoke to my gp today said Its pregnancy related so ill just have to put up with it great.. Hope every one is ok x


----------



## Bean66

Blu - Also try and eat little and often. Fluctuating sugar levels can cause headaches, as can dehydration.

Thanks lolly - my problam is I do feel normal. Saying that I did stuggle walking up all the escalators this morning which I normally fine a breeze. I just need to stop worrying. My SIL just had a missed miscarriage so I'm guessing it's on my mind. Devasated for her. She was 4 weeks ahead of me and it was her 2nd miscarriage in 5 years of TTC. I really thought they had their sticky bean.

xmz_innocentx - yay congrats on scan and to being put forward. Post a pic. I love seeing scan pictures.


----------



## nickibrum

Woohoo Im 12 weeks today! Im a plum! anyone else agree with me that plums are actually smaller than limes? I think they are. Either that or Asda plums are seriously small! lol 

I have my scan tomorrow. really hoping i get pushed forward a few days but to be honest i was tracking everything so very unlikely. Though saying that I didnt think i had ovulated in March at all. 

Im loving mothercares price matching. Went the to the baby show on sat and uesterday they price matched a avent electric breast pump set. £79.00 and I had £30 voucher to use so only actually cost me (in actually money from my bank account), £49.99. bargain i think. 

I also got my crib from the attic last night. My dad made it for me when i was a baby and it has gone through all 4 of us and now my LO too. Its great! Needs a bit of tlc, sanding down and repainting but its fab. Made my dad cry by saying i had it for our LO- he is having a tough time with one of my sisters so it meant alot to him. 

Overall IM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

nickibrum said:


> Woohoo Im 12 weeks today! Im a plum! anyone else agree with me that plums are actually smaller than limes? I think they are. Either that or Asda plums are seriously small! lol
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. really hoping i get pushed forward a few days but to be honest i was tracking everything so very unlikely. Though saying that I didnt think i had ovulated in March at all.
> 
> Im loving mothercares price matching. Went the to the baby show on sat and uesterday they price matched a avent electric breast pump set. £79.00 and I had £30 voucher to use so only actually cost me (in actually money from my bank account), £49.99. bargain i think.
> 
> I also got my crib from the attic last night. My dad made it for me when i was a baby and it has gone through all 4 of us and now my LO too. Its great! Needs a bit of tlc, sanding down and repainting but its fab. Made my dad cry by saying i had it for our LO- he is having a tough time with one of my sisters so it meant alot to him.
> 
> Overall IM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!

Omg that is so lovely, usi g the same crib!! And that your daddy made it, so much meaning and love in it!

I'm 9 weeks today.....Baby is a FETUS:happydance:


----------



## juless

No more spotting since that one incident, whoohoo! So glad to be 12 weeks tommorow too! Very glad to hear of happy healthy scans!! :D


----------



## nickibrum

Baby Bell said:


> nickibrum said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Im 12 weeks today! Im a plum! anyone else agree with me that plums are actually smaller than limes? I think they are. Either that or Asda plums are seriously small! lol
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. really hoping i get pushed forward a few days but to be honest i was tracking everything so very unlikely. Though saying that I didnt think i had ovulated in March at all.
> 
> Im loving mothercares price matching. Went the to the baby show on sat and uesterday they price matched a avent electric breast pump set. £79.00 and I had £30 voucher to use so only actually cost me (in actually money from my bank account), £49.99. bargain i think.
> 
> I also got my crib from the attic last night. My dad made it for me when i was a baby and it has gone through all 4 of us and now my LO too. Its great! Needs a bit of tlc, sanding down and repainting but its fab. Made my dad cry by saying i had it for our LO- he is having a tough time with one of my sisters so it meant alot to him.
> 
> Overall IM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Omg that is so lovely, usi g the same crib!! And that your daddy made it, so much meaning and love in it!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today.....Baby is a FETUS:happydance:Click to expand...

woohoo you have also reached a milestone. :happydance: then next week is double figures lol


----------



## Baby Bell

Nickibrum I know, far too exciting! But your at my favourite milestone of first trimester, 12 weeks! Means (for me anyway) you can tell the world (well after scan lol) :happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

We have already told family and close friends. Did that last weekend as we dont live in the same city as them and everything has been textbook so far. 

But as for announcing it- not for another few weeks it seems. Ill be telling work next week so we were going to do it after that, but my OH has an interview on monday and its a 2nd stage process so until he knows where he stands we want to *try* and not tell his work. He is applying for a job internal (actually doing the job he is in now) so while it wont harm his chances it also wont do him any favours so mums the word at the moment. I just want to shout it from the rooftops! not fair!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies,
I had my first OB appt at 10 weeks 2 days yesterday, and i saw the little bean and its heartbeat! I got very worried at first as my doc tried to use a doppler and couldn't find anything but my heartbeat, so she brought in the portable ultrasound machine and found the heartbeat right away. bean wasn't moving, so hopefully he/she was just asleep. I made an appointment for a more detailed scan and some bloods on June 1. After that I think I will start telling more people. Next Friday can't get here soon enough! Then i will also feel good about buying baby stuff :happydance:

Welcome to the new snowflakes :hi:
 



Attached Files:







10+2.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Don't post here much but following you all.
> 
> I'm just after some reassurance. I'm just over 8wks and don't really have any symptoms. I know I should count myself lucky but it's nerve wracking. I suppose I do get tired and I get twinges/cramps so something much be happening. My bbs were site but not so much now. I feel groggy in the morning but fine once I drink water. So I suppose I am getting a few but if I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't suspect anything. Anyone else like this?
> 
> Flopsy - brilliant due date 12/12/12!!

Bean, you know I worry a ton as well. And I have to say I had, and still have, very few symptoms. I had more symptoms at the 6 week mark than I had the entire time. It seems like that is the only week I ever felt consistantly pregnant. Now I just get the occasional nausea and sleepiness. I am also still a bit thirsty on and off and therefore peeing a bit more... but I am really not feeling too pregnant. I had a scan 1 week ago and baby was fine! So I think some women just don't get many symptoms. My boobs also stopped hurting at around 9 weeks which I hear is pretty normal. Try not to stress. I feel guilty for stressing all of those weeks when everything was great. When is your appt coming up? I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## daydream

Congrats Nicki! 12 weeks is huge!!

Baby Bell - yay for the olive week! 

Chloe - such a good scan pic! Glad your first ob appt went well. Mine is tomorrow. I just saw LO on Mon due to my spotting scare, but excited to see him/her again. I just hope they don't try to change my due date. I've been measuring right on in my other appts so I just feel like the due date I have is the right one.

Also today I'm ten weeks! Woo double digits! I really cannot believe I'm this far already.


----------



## Evian260

Glad to hear everyone is having good scans :)

Anyone having a schedule c-section at 39 weeks? I am because I had one with my son (unscheduled) and have already experienced labor! LOL


----------



## Krippy

I am having a c-section scheduled at 38 weeks or sooner bc of my history which will make this bubs possibly a November baby! I am hoping to have it scheduled for 37 weeks but we will see! But I like being a December Snowflake so I am staying put! :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Hello all the new snowflakes! 

Well, little wiggle butt would not stay still so I did not hear the heartbeat. Alas, I'll get over it. I will go back in two weeks or I might just wait until my next scan which is in 6 weeks. I know it is harder to hear with bigger mommas and I have a tilted uterus so 18 weeks may be a better time. Then I will see it and hear it. I don't know, still trying to decide.

My symptoms are easing and I am happy. I know it is a worrying thing but I am over being sea-sick/nauseas all the time. I look forward to just getting round. I am still pretty tired and my appetite is still iffy but my boobs are not as tender and every smell does make me gag. Baby steps!


----------



## stark18

I'm starting to get my appetite back finally. Still can't eat very much at one time though.

I will be having a c-section as well. I wanted to try VBAC but after researching some and talking to my doctor I just decided that c-section would be better for me. I will be having baby in November but even though I don't post much I feel like I know this group of girls so I'm sticking around.


----------



## samj732

I just called my clinic and it turns out they don't allow people to set up private ultrasounds, boo! So I'll have to wait until 20ish weeks for my first look at bubs. 

On another note, I'll finally be in double digits tomorrow :) Starting to feel a lot better too, besides being tired.

Is anyone else getting the hiccups a lot?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm feeling better today. No light brown cm or whatever that was yesterday, Thank God! I'm just waiting for my appointment on Friday  12 weeks tomorrow! So glad to have made it this far. I feel huge already, I can only imagine what I'll be like months from now.

If the doc says she wont see me again until 20 weeks, DH and I will get a private scan at 16weeks. I think 2 months is too long to go by without seeing/hearing lo. Just the 4 weeks between my last scan and my one in 2 days has seemed like eternity...jeesh!


----------



## lovie

nickibrum said:


> Woohoo Im 12 weeks today! Im a plum! anyone else agree with me that plums are actually smaller than limes? I think they are. Either that or Asda plums are seriously small! lol
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. really hoping i get pushed forward a few days but to be honest i was tracking everything so very unlikely. Though saying that I didnt think i had ovulated in March at all.
> 
> Im loving mothercares price matching. Went the to the baby show on sat and uesterday they price matched a avent electric breast pump set. £79.00 and I had £30 voucher to use so only actually cost me (in actually money from my bank account), £49.99. bargain i think.
> 
> I also got my crib from the attic last night. My dad made it for me when i was a baby and it has gone through all 4 of us and now my LO too. Its great! Needs a bit of tlc, sanding down and repainting but its fab. Made my dad cry by saying i had it for our LO- he is having a tough time with one of my sisters so it meant alot to him.
> 
> Overall IM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!

thats so lovely that your baby will sleep in the same place you slept:cloud9:

its so nice to see all the lovely scans! I cant beleive we are all going to be out of the 1st tri in the next month!

my morning sickness is getting worse! i hope that doesnt ean something is wrong with the baby :(

we have our downs syndrome scan tomorrow, we saw the baby on monday but it will be lovely to see him again :)


----------



## xmz_innocentx

I probably sound stupid..
But how do i put a picture up on here?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

xmz when you post click the go advanced tab and then the paper clip at the top


----------



## juless

I just went the toilet and had a bit of red spotting again, mixed with brown. (TMI - I happened to be straining a bit to have a bm as well, not sure if that could be part of the problem.). I ran to the doppler to check and found the strong little heartbeat, nice and loud, in less than a few minutes. So bubs is okay, thank goodness. Still worried though.. Been feeling a lot of muscles pulls and crampy (not like af at all though!) type feelings, so maybe there's a lot of stretching going on and my cervix is sensitive to it? Hopefully that's all it is. I need to take it easy tommorow... Yesterday I was carrying my daughter around more than usual (she is around 34lbs.) so maybe that caused some of it. *sigh* Is it December yet??


----------



## munch

Bean66.... really sorry to hear about your SIL loss. Must be very difficult time for your whole family :( 

Nikibrum... I also use the crib that my siblings and I used (dad didn't make it though), it's extra special and both my girls have used it. It has this peg that you can remove to make it rock. Before DD2 was born dad sanded it down and painted for me :) Love my dad!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies!! Can I join in? So excited to be having a snowflake!!

I'm due on Dec. 21, but that date might change around by a few days after my next scan (on June 4th). Will keep you posted! I'll also be having the nuchal check (downs check) around the same date. I am nervous about that one, just need to do some deep breathing...have any of you had it done yet? Lovie - I"ll look forward to hearing how yours goes!!

Symptoms have been the sore boobs, cramping on and off, although way more up till about Week 9, I'd say, than I am having now, and a bit of brown spotting around the start of Week 8 that freaked me out (juless, I know how you feel, but my doc said it can be normal and to just rest if we're worried...same with cramps). Headaches every now and then that NEVER go away, craaaaazy allergies, and no puking (yay) but nausea at every meal (ick). I've been trying to snack here and there to make sure I eat enough, but I ended up losing a kilo over the past 10 days days, which has made my DH (who's Italian to boot and a great cook) worried to say the least. I was thinking of making a food chart to check off daily so he can see that even in little snacks and meals, I'm getting what I need. Might be reassuring for me as well!

Happy to be on here though, so I will take whatever symptoms come at me! Bring on the snow!


----------



## expatttc

Oh, and samj732, I'm not so much getting hiccups as burping. All. the. time. heehee.


----------



## daydream

Glad to see you made it over expat :). Welcome!!


----------



## lovie

jules how worrying that you have been having spotting, thank goodness that you have a doppler so can check bubs when you feel worried. I have heard of loads of ladies having spotting right the way through and healthy pregnancies and perfect babies but i bet you cant help but feel worried:hugs:

I will let you know how the downs scan goes, I'm looking forward to seeing my little elfie baby again :) The last scan we had (last monday) I had just been sick at the hospital (when they were taking blood) so i drank some full sugar coke and ate a suggery bun (sugar makes my sickness go away allmost instantly and i didnt want to puke at the scan too) the baby was really active kicking away and jumping about, i am considering drinking some coke again but i dont want ot if its bad for the baby, i dont drink coffee or even tea so i dont think a drink of coke 2 times in a week will be that bad...:shrug:

we anounced on facebok yesterday and i was so overwhealmed with all the kind wishes:cloud9: i wasnt expecting such a wonderfull responce:cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

expatttc said:


> Hi ladies!! Can I join in? So excited to be having a snowflake!!
> 
> I'm due on Dec. 21, but that date might change around by a few days after my next scan (on June 4th). Will keep you posted! I'll also be having the nuchal check (downs check) around the same date. I am nervous about that one, just need to do some deep breathing...have any of you had it done yet? Lovie - I"ll look forward to hearing how yours goes!!
> 
> Symptoms have been the sore boobs, cramping on and off, although way more up till about Week 9, I'd say, than I am having now, and a bit of brown spotting around the start of Week 8 that freaked me out (juless, I know how you feel, but my doc said it can be normal and to just rest if we're worried...same with cramps). Headaches every now and then that NEVER go away, craaaaazy allergies, and no puking (yay) but nausea at every meal (ick). I've been trying to snack here and there to make sure I eat enough, but I ended up losing a kilo over the past 10 days days, which has made my DH (who's Italian to boot and a great cook) worried to say the least. I was thinking of making a food chart to check off daily so he can see that even in little snacks and meals, I'm getting what I need. Might be reassuring for me as well!
> 
> Happy to be on here though, so I will take whatever symptoms come at me! Bring on the snow!

Welcome & congrats :flower: will add you to the list now :)



lovie said:


> jules how worrying that you have been having spotting, thank goodness that you have a doppler so can check bubs when you feel worried. I have heard of loads of ladies having spotting right the way through and healthy pregnancies and perfect babies but i bet you cant help but feel worried:hugs:
> 
> I will let you know how the downs scan goes, I'm looking forward to seeing my little elfie baby again :) The last scan we had (last monday) I had just been sick at the hospital (when they were taking blood) so i drank some full sugar coke and ate a suggery bun (sugar makes my sickness go away allmost instantly and i didnt want to puke at the scan too) the baby was really active kicking away and jumping about, i am considering drinking some coke again but i dont want ot if its bad for the baby, i dont drink coffee or even tea so i dont think a drink of coke 2 times in a week will be that bad...:shrug:
> 
> we anounced on facebok yesterday and i was so overwhealmed with all the kind wishes:cloud9: i wasnt expecting such a wonderfull responce:cloud9:

When's your nuchal scan lovie? Was you sick from just having your bloods drawn or are you just sicky due to pregnancy? 

It's great isn't it announcing it :) I was overwhelmed too! So happy it's out now too and I can talk about bubs whenever I like :happydance:

AFM - 13 weeks today :yipee: baby is a peach! I was going to wait until I reached 13+3 to move over to the 2nd Tri forum but I'm soooo over 1st Tri now so I'm moving over today :wohoo:


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly that's so sweet that your baby is a peach:thumbup:

Lovie I treat myself on a sat when my OH and me go out for lunch and get a great big glass of coke! It's fab. I do t drink tea or coffee anymore either but I used to be addicted to come could easily drink 2 litres in a day. Luckily I stopped that years ago, but still love a glass now and again :happydance: makes me hyper poor baby lol

I got my scan date through, 12th June which is also my first day backat work! I finish at 13.00 and will then hang around the hospital for my appointment. So exciting! Think il justbe on my phone on b&b in that hrand half wait lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh not long to go then Baby Bell, how exciting :D hope you share your scan pics!

What's the weather like for you all today? It's going to reach 28 degrees here today and I am soooo glad I'm not in 3rd Tri for it!


----------



## Baby Bell

Will try Lolly if I can work out how! Lol

It's gorgeous here today not sure of the temp, but my dad just phoned he finished work early, so we going to the beach. I love to swin normally but my tummy so bloated il give it a miss lol what are you doing in the sun today lolly?


----------



## Momto3and...

Has anyone heard of the Ramzi Method? A facebook friend (who is mom to 8 herself) told me about it. Just curious if anyone has heard of it and what you think. Always fun to guess! ;)

https://member.cmpmedica.com/verify.php?referrer=https://hcp.obgyn.net/content/article/1760982/1878451&parentreferrer=https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fhcp.obgyn.net%2Fcontent%2Farticle%2F1760982%2F1878451&h=jAQHDPcA2


----------



## Chloe597

good to see you here, expattc and daydream :hi: 

My NT scan is June 1. I wonder how quickly results will come back? They are doing both bloods and U/S that day. can't wait to see a clearer picture of the little one :cloud9:

Anyone felt really bloated by finding its starting to ease up the farther along you get? I am really hoping this bloaty feeling doesn't last the whole term...


----------



## lovie

I think it was a combination of the ms and the blood being drawn, I also hadn't eaten so that didn't help! 

My scan went well:happydance: they gave me a downs risk of 1:20,000 which is low :) it was really fast, maybe 5 mins, baby has grown 2mm since Monday.

My next scan is at 19 weeks, that seems like ages away! 

It's baking hot here today, your so right lolly thank goodness we are not I'm the 2nd tri!


----------



## lovie

Chloe597 said:


> good to see you here, expattc and daydream :hi:
> 
> My NT scan is June 1. I wonder how quickly results will come back? They are doing both bloods and U/S that day. can't wait to see a clearer picture of the little one :cloud9:
> 
> Anyone felt really bloated by finding its starting to ease up the farther along you get? I am really hoping this bloaty feeling doesn't last the whole term...

I had my bloods done a week ago and got the results today (the same day as the scan) I also read that it's very low risk if you can see your babies nose.. So look out for that on the day if you don't get the results the same day:hugs:


----------



## juless

No more spotting since last night thankfully! Went to bed at 8pm though as I felt a headache coming on, woke up at 8am with a bad headache and feeling really sick. My head is feeling a bit better but I'm so nauseaus! What a way to welcome 12 weeks, lol!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

juless said:


> No more spotting since last night thankfully! Went to bed at 8pm though as I felt a headache coming on, woke up at 8am with a bad headache and feeling really sick. My head is feeling a bit better but I'm so nauseaus! What a way to welcome 12 weeks, lol!


Aww sorry you aren't feeling well Juless. Glad that you aren't spotting any more though, I know how nerve wrecking that can be. Perhaps, it is from carry dd around, not supposed to carry anything over 25lbs, I thought. :shrug:

Yaye, we are 12 weeks today :happydance: 

Second scan tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Momto3and... said:


> Has anyone heard of the Ramzi Method? A facebook friend (who is mom to 8 herself) told me about it. Just curious if anyone has heard of it and what you think. Always fun to guess! ;)
> 
> https://member.cmpmedica.com/verify.php?referrer=https://hcp.obgyn.net/content/article/1760982/1878451&parentreferrer=https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fhcp.obgyn.net%2Fcontent%2Farticle%2F1760982%2F1878451&h=jAQHDPcA2

There's actually a thread on BnB somewhere about this and it was pretty accurate for most ladies :) my friend says looking at my scan pics it looks like I could be having a boy going by that method (the red cabbage test, and chinese gender prediction also said boy) so we'll see in 3 weeks time. I'll try find that thread x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here it is;

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...out-early-gender-prediction-update-p-6-a.html


----------



## Krippy

The Ramzi method was correct for my first pregnancy! I am tempted to try the baking soda test...anyone else?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Never heard of it Krippy... explain!? I'll try anything :lol:


----------



## Krippy

You put 1 tablespoon of baking soda in a cup and pee in it! If it fizzes then it is a boy and it if doesn't it is a girl! Check out this link I found!

https://blogs.babycenter.com/mom_stor...diction-tests/


----------



## ImSoTired

So happy I am finally 12 weeks! :happydance: Scan on Wed I think looking for downs syndrome, etc. Can't wait to see baby wiggle about again :cloud9: Can't wait to start the 2nd tri! I think I will be at ease for at least a few weeks. Can't wait! I'm so excited. 

Dh and I are going to buy the nursery furniture and some belly bands after my scan. He is so funny because I think he may be more excited than I am. He tells everyone he runs in to that I am having a baby and he shows the ultrasound pictures.:dohh: lol Nothing like showing pics of your wife's uterus around, lol. So happy he is excited:flower:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired said:


> So happy I am finally 12 weeks! :happydance: Scan on Wed I think looking for downs syndrome, etc. Can't wait to see baby wiggle about again :cloud9: Can't wait to start the 2nd tri! I think I will be at ease for at least a few weeks. Can't wait! I'm so excited.
> 
> Dh and I are going to buy the nursery furniture and some belly bands after my scan. He is so funny because I think he may be more excited than I am. He tells everyone he runs in to that I am having a baby and he shows the ultrasound pictures.:dohh: lol Nothing like showing pics of your wife's uterus around, lol. So happy he is excited:flower:

 :haha: that's so cute though. He's a proud papa already!

Yaye for hitting 12 weeks! 

So when is everyone considering themselves in the second trimester? I've read 12 weeks, 13 weeks and B&B says 14 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Evian260

I'd love to do the baking soda test LOL

At 13 weeks I'm considering myself out!


----------



## margiegirl

i would like to join too, i am due Dec 11th :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So happy I am finally 12 weeks! :happydance: Scan on Wed I think looking for downs syndrome, etc. Can't wait to see baby wiggle about again :cloud9: Can't wait to start the 2nd tri! I think I will be at ease for at least a few weeks. Can't wait! I'm so excited.
> 
> Dh and I are going to buy the nursery furniture and some belly bands after my scan. He is so funny because I think he may be more excited than I am. He tells everyone he runs in to that I am having a baby and he shows the ultrasound pictures.:dohh: lol Nothing like showing pics of your wife's uterus around, lol. So happy he is excited:flower:
> 
> :haha: that's so cute though. He's a proud papa already!
> 
> Yaye for hitting 12 weeks!
> 
> So when is everyone considering themselves in the second trimester? I've read 12 weeks, 13 weeks and B&B says 14 weeks. :shrug:Click to expand...

He is proud. And he's working overtime and doing things for me around the house.He's just so sweet. I should get pregnant more often! lol! But honestly we both couldn't be happier. This is the best thing that even happened to us. 

I think I'll pop over to the 2nd tri at 13 weeks becasue technically once week 13 is over you are already in the 2nd tri. I can't wait already! And I'm sure once I start the 2nd tri and have my scan I'll be waiting and waiting for my gender scan! 

How are you feeling? I'm feeling pretty normal as of late. The occasional symptom popping in and then out again. The worst thing is I'm having trouble getting comfortable at night for bed.


----------



## ImSoTired

Krippy said:


> You put 1 tablespoon of baking soda in a cup and pee in it! If it fizzes then it is a boy and it if doesn't it is a girl! Check out this link I found!
> 
> https://blogs.babycenter.com/mom_stor...diction-tests/

Just did this and no fizz! lol! Could I actually be having a girl!? How exciting. I think Chinese calander predicts a boy however.


----------



## Krippy

My chinese calendar predicts a boy...I will go do the test right now! :)


----------



## Krippy

It fizzed like crazy! I hope that it is right and it is a boy! I find out officially July 25th! I guess we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## ImSoTired

Krippy said:


> It fizzed like crazy! I hope that it is right and it is a boy! I find out officially July 25th! I guess we will just have to wait and see!

Thats so funny that yours fizzed and mine didn't! I'm concidering doing another gender test like the cabbage one to check lol. It's just for fun obviously but I'd be surprised to see if it were correct.


----------



## ImSoTired

I just tried the chinese gender prediction on 2 other websites and they both said girl. Funny cause I though when I had done it before it had said boy? Anyway...Baby's heartbeat was 160 at the last scan which also points to girl if I follow that old wives tale. Someone has told me after seeing my ultrasound that they think it is a girl as well. Lol. It's just fun to wonder I guess.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu - I go by the method of splitting the 40 weeks into 3 sections, so WAS going to move over at 13+3 but I'm over first tri now :haha: 

Ahhh I have no baking soda :( I'll buy some when I do my next food shop and try it!



margiegirl said:


> i would like to join too, i am due Dec 11th :)

Welcome and congrats hun :) will add you to our list x


----------



## Krippy

ImSoTired said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> It fizzed like crazy! I hope that it is right and it is a boy! I find out officially July 25th! I guess we will just have to wait and see!
> 
> Thats so funny that yours fizzed and mine didn't! I'm concidering doing another gender test like the cabbage one to check lol. It's just for fun obviously but I'd be surprised to see if it were correct.Click to expand...

SO bizarre! My DH was asking why does it fizz for some people and not for others! :shrug: I am not a chemist I told him...lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Krippy said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> It fizzed like crazy! I hope that it is right and it is a boy! I find out officially July 25th! I guess we will just have to wait and see!
> 
> Thats so funny that yours fizzed and mine didn't! I'm concidering doing another gender test like the cabbage one to check lol. It's just for fun obviously but I'd be surprised to see if it were correct.Click to expand...
> 
> SO bizarre! My DH was asking why does it fizz for some people and not for others! :shrug: I am not a chemist I told him...lolClick to expand...

You should have told him because some people have baby girls and some baby boys :lol: ha!

I highly recommend the red cabbage test, it's so much fun!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hey ladies!!! 

I had my 2nd scan today &i got to see bubbub squirmin!!!! So inI love!!!! Heart rate was 176....&i just did the baking soda test & it fizzed lol 

Congrats to everyone now in their 2nd trimester!!! Yayyy!!!

Xox


----------



## daydream

LvMyHsbnd said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> I had my 2nd scan today &i got to see bubbub squirmin!!!! So inI love!!!! Heart rate was 176....&i just did the baking soda test & it fizzed lol
> 
> Congrats to everyone now in their 2nd trimester!!! Yayyy!!!
> 
> Xox

Ohhh yay that's the best! I'm waiting at my OBs office right now, hope I get to see the LO again, though I just saw him/her on Monday ;)


----------



## daydream

ttc_lolly said:


> Blu - I go by the method of splitting the 40 weeks into 3 sections, so WAS going to move over at 13+3 but I'm over first tri now :haha:
> 
> Ahhh I have no baking soda :( I'll buy some when I do my next food shop and try it!
> 
> 
> 
> margiegirl said:
> 
> 
> i would like to join too, i am due Dec 11th :)
> 
> Welcome and congrats hun :) will add you to our list xClick to expand...

I doubt I'll be able to wait until 13+3.. 12 weeks and I'm calling it. First tri has been a handful, ready to be in the 2nd ;)


----------



## juless

Of course i just had to have the most awful thing happen today. So I got new tires on my car, had 2 of the old ones in the back of my suv. I turned into a shop parking lot (was driving through it to get to a side street, not stopping there). When I turned the tires rolled to the side and banged the side of my car, it was loud. I waited for a while to turn onto the other street and went home. Then I get a call from a cop that I hit a biker with my car!! I guess when I turned in a guy was biking down the sidewalk (which is illegal) and hit the side of my car. He told the cops there must be damage to my car - just checked, not even a scratch! In the time I was sitting waiting to turn in the lot not one person came up to my car to let me know! I didn't see him cause he was most likely in my blind spot cause he was on the sidewalk. I would never have not stopped if I knew! When the cop called I was so shocked and I think she believed me, that I honestly didn't know. I pray she did as otherwise there could be a fine or a charge or something! She said she'd "Call if they need to speak with me more" but that she's not sure if it's going to go further as the man wasn't injured and I appear to not have known it happened. I'm still terrified though.. If I don't hear anything tonight I'll be relieved, but I'll still be scared for the next month I'll suddenly get a call! It just makes no sense to me how I don't even have a scratch on my car....


----------



## Baby Bell

juless said:


> Of course i just had to have the most awful thing happen today. So I got new tires on my car, had 2 of the old ones in the back of my suv. I turned into a shop parking lot (was driving through it to get to a side street, not stopping there). When I turned the tires rolled to the side and banged the side of my car, it was loud. I waited for a while to turn onto the other street and went home. Then I get a call from a cop that I hit a biker with my car!! I guess when I turned in a guy was biking down the sidewalk (which is illegal) and hit the side of my car. He told the cops there must be damage to my car - just checked, not even a scratch! In the time I was sitting waiting to turn in the lot not one person came up to my car to let me know! I didn't see him cause he was most likely in my blind spot cause he was on the sidewalk. I would never have not stopped if I knew! When the cop called I was so shocked and I think she believed me, that I honestly didn't know. I pray she did as otherwise there could be a fine or a charge or something! She said she'd "Call if they need to speak with me more" but that she's not sure if it's going to go further as the man wasn't injured and I appear to not have known it happened. I'm still terrified though.. If I don't hear anything tonight I'll be relieved, but I'll still be scared for the next month I'll suddenly get a call! It just makes no sense to me how I don't even have a scratch on my car....

Omg Jules I hope your ok? These things happen, like you say it was his fault for being on the pavement! :hugs: I know you must be shaken from this, he probably wasn't properly hit else like you said someone would have pointed it out to you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## juless

Thanks Baby Bell, it's just all really strange! Why don't I have even a mark on my car? I'm wondering if I cut him off as he was biking and he got mad and took my liscence or something to report it... I'm just counting down the hours till late tonight, hoping not to get a phone call!! Trying to stay relaxed, better for baby that way. And if they do make me go in I'll claim baby brain!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh juless what a day :hugs: hope you're ok? Stupid man, what was he doing on the pavement anyway! He hit your car, not the other way round, SUE HIM :lol:


----------



## Momto3and...

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh juless what a day :hugs: hope you're ok? Stupid man, what was he doing on the pavement anyway! He hit your car, not the other way round, SUE HIM :lol:

Haha! I agree, sue him!! At least say you are talking with a lawyer about him hitting you. See what happens! That type of thing is always on the news!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## margiegirl

ttc_lolly said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> It fizzed like crazy! I hope that it is right and it is a boy! I find out officially July 25th! I guess we will just have to wait and see!
> 
> Thats so funny that yours fizzed and mine didn't! I'm concidering doing another gender test like the cabbage one to check lol. It's just for fun obviously but I'd be surprised to see if it were correct.Click to expand...
> 
> SO bizarre! My DH was asking why does it fizz for some people and not for others! :shrug: I am not a chemist I told him...lolClick to expand...
> 
> You should have told him because some people have baby girls and some baby boys :lol: ha!
> 
> I highly recommend the red cabbage test, it's so much fun!Click to expand...

what is the cabbage test?? unfortunatly here in texas i am on medicade and they WILL NOT pay for us to find out the sex of the baby, its gonna cost me almost 200 dollars out of pocket, so i think i will try it... because have you been shopping lately? every thing now days is either pink or blue AND I WANNA KNOW DANG IT LOL:haha: hopeing for a GIRL!!!!


----------



## daydream

jules - sorry your day changed quite a bit because of that guy! I hope it all goes away. 

Just got back from my OB appt, along with pap and bloodwork, got to see the little one. He/she wasn't moving around much like last time, but did see the heartbeat and measuring on track, so they didn't change my due date thankfully.

I got my referral for the imaging to get the NT scan and when I called I was able to schedule a separate gender scan at 15 weeks! It'll cost us $65 out of pocket, but to me it's worth not having to wait until our 20 week scan! I'm very excited!!


----------



## juless

Thanks guys, it's now 9:15pm and so far no call. I'm hoping that doesn't mean they call tommorow, or send me a letter with a fine or saying I have to go to court or something scary like that!! This is the scariest day ever!
Must try to relax though, need to calm down for baby's sake...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww Juless :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry you had such a crummy day. I hope it all goes away


----------



## expatttc

Lovie, congrats on the great and fast scan result! 
Chloe, I'm also bloated every afternoon...
Krippy, i'm definitely going to try the baking soda test!
Juless - what a frustrating event!! I'd take some time and write out exactly what you remember happening - as much as possible (time that you were on the road, time that you were in different areas, time that you got home) AND when it's light out, take photos of your car to show that there is no damage there. Just know that you didn't do anything wrong - in fact the biker was doing what was illegal! Sounds like the police officer's on your side anyway!


----------



## munch

Hi girls....did baking powder test, couldn't help myself :) Fizzed! So boy, Chinese gender test said boy as well....time will tell!


----------



## munch

Oh I used baking powder....not baking soda?! Is there a difference? 


Juless just read your posts :( Sorry you have had this happen. I agree with Expattc, write it all down in case. Hopefully nothing will come of it! 

Has anyone put on weight? I have and it's not just a little bit. No MS here which is good but part of me wishes I had it, I know crazy right, but I just worry about the work to shed the baby weight and how much there is going to be if I have already started gaining in the 1 st tri :(


----------



## Bean66

I have no scales so don't know about my weight. Got a bit of a belly bloat though. 

Am I the only one who isn't planning on finding out the sex? Although now I know the nub theory I may work it out.

Imsotired - thanks for your reply. Feeling a but calmer again. It's so crazy how we worry but I suppose normal too.


----------



## Bean66

munch said:


> Bean66.... really sorry to hear about your SIL loss. Must be very difficult time for your family.

Thank you


----------



## expatttc

munch, I've actually lost a kilo, would love to put a little bit on! Make me feel a bit more 'happy pregnant' and a bit less 'nauseous pregnant'!

Bean66, my DH actually doesn't want to find out the sex, but I'd like to! He loves the idea of having a bit more excitement on the day and sharing that information in an old school 'Iiiiiits a boy / iiiiiits a girl' announcement to the grandparents.


----------



## Buster23

munch said:


> Oh I used baking powder....not baking soda?! Is there a difference?
> 
> 
> Juless just read your posts :( Sorry you have had this happen. I agree with Expattc, write it all down in case. Hopefully nothing will come of it!
> 
> Has anyone put on weight? I have and it's not just a little bit. No MS here which is good but part of me wishes I had it, I know crazy right, but I just worry about the work to shed the baby weight and how much there is going to be if I have already started gaining in the 1 st tri :(

Have put on loadsa weight already - so much so am wondering is there more than one in there:wacko:
Have had bad MS tho - what I am finding is I am craving lots of savoury things and if I don't eat I get sick


----------



## Buster23

juless said:


> Of course i just had to have the most awful thing happen today. So I got new tires on my car, had 2 of the old ones in the back of my suv. I turned into a shop parking lot (was driving through it to get to a side street, not stopping there). When I turned the tires rolled to the side and banged the side of my car, it was loud. I waited for a while to turn onto the other street and went home. Then I get a call from a cop that I hit a biker with my car!! I guess when I turned in a guy was biking down the sidewalk (which is illegal) and hit the side of my car. He told the cops there must be damage to my car - just checked, not even a scratch! In the time I was sitting waiting to turn in the lot not one person came up to my car to let me know! I didn't see him cause he was most likely in my blind spot cause he was on the sidewalk. I would never have not stopped if I knew! When the cop called I was so shocked and I think she believed me, that I honestly didn't know. I pray she did as otherwise there could be a fine or a charge or something! She said she'd "Call if they need to speak with me more" but that she's not sure if it's going to go further as the man wasn't injured and I appear to not have known it happened. I'm still terrified though.. If I don't hear anything tonight I'll be relieved, but I'll still be scared for the next month I'll suddenly get a call! It just makes no sense to me how I don't even have a scratch on my car....

Oh you poor thing! Previous advise is correct definitely write down everything that happened. It is unlikely that any criminal charge will be brought but just in case the cyclist wants to look at the civil route. It doesn't sound to me like any solicitor would take it on anyway and believe me the cops will be on your side (my hubbie is a police officer and they always side with the person who ISNT breaking the law!)
Put this behind you and forget it - bet you won't hear about it again:hugs:


----------



## Fifipots

Hi all, had my booking in appointment on Tuesday and have scan booked for June 8th but I'll be 13+3 by then!! Well that's if my dates are right??

Enjoying this bout of sunshine but finding it increasingly difficult to find clothes that fit as I'm not big enough for maternity clothes but my normal wardrobe is getting a bit snug!! Thank heavens for primark who have kitted me out in stretchy vests for the summer!!

One question I have is to anyone who's experienced giving birth after a previous birth with shoulder dystocia! My last baby got stuck and she had a shoulder dystocia which didn't cause her or me any problems but because of this I am now under a consultant rather than just a team of midwives! I'm not worried about it as its jugs one of those things and it actually means I'll probably get a higher degree of care but I wandered if anyone has been through this before??

Also on another note, we will def be finding out the sex through necessity as we already have 4 children and need to work out bedroom space before this one pops!! I found out with my last 2 babies but didn't tell anyone we knew and haven't decided yet if we're go an let people in on the secret as it takes away an element of excitement, I also don't tell anyone our name choices till babies born and then no ones opinion can waiver my decision x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Here's my scan from this morning. It was really wonderful - baby was jumping up and down as if it was on a trampoline and waving its arms and legs all over the place! The funniest thing though is that half-way through it seemed to get fed up and rolled over in a grump. Reminded me v much of DH when I wake him up too early in the morning! Gender guess anyone? I was really impressed with the sonographer - she took so much time to explain everything and gave me a full tour of the baby! Ready to go public once I have the results of the nuchal testing. Oh, and I have picked (but not bought!) my pram - iCandy strawberry. Love it!

lolly - my EDD has been brought forward to 8th December, please can you amend the list Hun? 

Jules - sorry to hear of your traumatic day. Hope that is the end of it all x
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Baby Bell

So cute HoneyBee:hugs:


----------



## juless

What a cutie Honey.Bee! Love how he/she rolled over like that, lol! My guess is.. hmm.... boy :)


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry Juless, that is awful! If he ran into you, and was illegally riding, I think you are fine. Would be a good idea to write it all down though. I hope it all works out!

Daydream, glad you got to see your LO again. When i saw mine he/she wasn't moving, but at least had a heartbeat. I think i was looking at the back, not the profile, so maybe it was harder to see? 7 days til the detailed NT scan! I'm tempted to drink some caffiene before so that i can get him/her a little hyper...hehehe

I'm finally back to my normal weight. I lost 3 lbs due to not wanting to eat, and i seem to have gained them all back now. Last night i was having quite a few nauseous moments. Come on, 2nd Tri!!


----------



## Chloe597

OMG, honeybee, that is the best scan! Its so great that we are all getting farther along and our LO's are looking like actual humans instead of little peanuts!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey

We had our scan yesterday and what an amazing experience! They have changed my due date to the 3rd Dec (can you plz update hun?) so Ive been brought 2 days forward. 

The person was great though we didnt get nearly enough time with LO. lol. 
Having a properly little dance waving around like it just dont care. 

Funniest thing was having my bum in the air having to wiggle and shake to get LO into the correct position for the NT scan. Its now put OH dtd! lol. Im just starting to feel better!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000075.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









20120524_212735.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttc_lolly

margiegirl said:


> what is the cabbage test?? unfortunatly here in texas i am on medicade and they WILL NOT pay for us to find out the sex of the baby, its gonna cost me almost 200 dollars out of pocket, so i think i will try it... because have you been shopping lately? every thing now days is either pink or blue AND I WANNA KNOW DANG IT LOL:haha: hopeing for a GIRL!!!!

If you google 'red cabbage gender prediction test' it'll come up with lots of info and soem videos on youtube too. It works by detecting the pH balance in your urine. Here's a quick link I copied; https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/astudentatmamauniversity/baby-gender-prediction-using-cabbage



Honey.Bee said:


> Here's my scan from this morning. It was really wonderful - baby was jumping up and down as if it was on a trampoline and waving its arms and legs all over the place! The funniest thing though is that half-way through it seemed to get fed up and rolled over in a grump. Reminded me v much of DH when I wake him up too early in the morning! Gender guess anyone? I was really impressed with the sonographer - she took so much time to explain everything and gave me a full tour of the baby! Ready to go public once I have the results of the nuchal testing. Oh, and I have picked (but not bought!) my pram - iCandy strawberry. Love it!
> 
> lolly - my EDD has been brought forward to 8th December, please can you amend the list Hun?
> 
> Jules - sorry to hear of your traumatic day. Hope that is the end of it all x

What an amazing pic :) awww hi baby! I'm going to guess :blue: will move your EDD forward now x



nickibrum said:


> Hey
> 
> We had our scan yesterday and what an amazing experience! They have changed my due date to the 3rd Dec (can you plz update hun?) so Ive been brought 2 days forward.
> 
> The person was great though we didnt get nearly enough time with LO. lol.
> Having a properly little dance waving around like it just dont care.
> 
> Funniest thing was having my bum in the air having to wiggle and shake to get LO into the correct position for the NT scan. Its now put OH dtd! lol. Im just starting to feel better!!:dohh:

Brilliant pics, so nice and clear! Will also move you forward too. Are you taking gender guesses?


----------



## nickibrum

Thanks Lolly. Yeah were will be finding out the sex but i have no idea at the moment. No "feeling" lol. Whats your thoughts? MY OH wants a boy and I want a girl though of course we will be happy as long as its healthy. lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nicki - my first instinct was :blue: x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey there snowflakes!

Great scans ladies! Beautiful, beautiful snowflakes we have coming along.

I had my appointment today. It was so beautiful, I cried. :cloud9: My lo was in there just bouncing and dancing around. Wouldn't stay still for the most part but we got him/her to cooperate after while. It was funny though, the tech kept saying my baby was a show off! FHB 157!

A scan is below. Gender guesses?

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/540206_310800285668632_100002159892289_692934_1722217101_n.jpg

Oh yeah, I got moved forward a couple of days. Doc says i'm 12w3days. TTC_Lolly would you mind changing my date to Dec. 4?


----------



## Baby Bell

What a cute baby scan blu butterfly :hugs:


----------



## erin210

Im due Dec. 7th :)


----------



## lovie

nikibrum, honey bee and blu butterfly what lovelly lovelly scans :) my sonographer said all babies look the same at 11/12/13 weeks but i think our scans all look really different!

I have had issues with our neighbours on both sides smoking and it coming into our appartment:grr: my oh has been over to talk to them and ask them to not smoke on the balconies, they have agreed not to or to text us when they intend to smoke, im really pleased that they are so kind.. if the no smoking continues for a week or so i think i will buy them a box of choccies to say thank you to them :)

its so so hot here i just had a cold shower to cool down, goodness, usually im not good with hot weather but with pregnancy + hot weather im even worse!


----------



## juless

Beautiful scan Blu!! My guess is... girl!


----------



## lovie

I also ment to say what a awful thing with the biker jules:nope::hugs:

I'm sorry you had the stres of all that, I hope you dont need to think about it anymore...

how stupid is the biker.. how could it have been your fault if the biker drove into the side of you!! you should have said, oh yes there is a big scratch, i will be expecting a cheque in the post!


----------



## Redhead84

juless said:


> Of course i just had to have the most awful thing happen today. So I got new tires on my car, had 2 of the old ones in the back of my suv. I turned into a shop parking lot (was driving through it to get to a side street, not stopping there). When I turned the tires rolled to the side and banged the side of my car, it was loud. I waited for a while to turn onto the other street and went home. Then I get a call from a cop that I hit a biker with my car!! I guess when I turned in a guy was biking down the sidewalk (which is illegal) and hit the side of my car. He told the cops there must be damage to my car - just checked, not even a scratch! In the time I was sitting waiting to turn in the lot not one person came up to my car to let me know! I didn't see him cause he was most likely in my blind spot cause he was on the sidewalk. I would never have not stopped if I knew! When the cop called I was so shocked and I think she believed me, that I honestly didn't know. I pray she did as otherwise there could be a fine or a charge or something! She said she'd "Call if they need to speak with me more" but that she's not sure if it's going to go further as the man wasn't injured and I appear to not have known it happened. I'm still terrified though.. If I don't hear anything tonight I'll be relieved, but I'll still be scared for the next month I'll suddenly get a call! It just makes no sense to me how I don't even have a scratch on my car....

This is from experience. if the Police want to talk to you more, DO NOT say more than you need to - my advice would go as far as to say get representation if it is available (it is here in the UK free of charge)

The Police are renowned for playing good cop bad cop... my OH had an accident with a biker a few years ago, the Policewoman asked him to come for an interview that was "nothing to worry about, we are just getting a better understanding of the accident" etc etc etc - less than a year later he was on a charge of Dangerous Driving and facing prison (which infact he got). 

Although that's a much more serious example, don't believe that the Police will just believe your side of the story - write everything down in as much detail as you remember it, but don't, if asked, answer more than the question (for example... if you are asked if you know what time it is, do not say "11:30, say yes.)

I am glad you are ok, and I hope it gets sorted, but I would contact your insurance provider now, if you haven't already, to let them know of the situation.

:)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congrats Blu! Cute scan - I think :pink: but I'm no expert! I think your baby looks really grown up....

Lovie - I agree. The scans do all look different. I like that though. it was strange but when I saw baby today, Both DH and I were convinced he is a boy. Maybe I'm wrong..... if not, DS-S will be delighted as he has stipulated that he wants a brother, not sister!


----------



## lovie

Honey.Bee said:


> Congrats Blu! Cute scan - I think :pink: but I'm no expert! I think your baby looks really grown up....
> 
> Lovie - I agree. The scans do all look different. I like that though. it was strange but when I saw baby today, Both DH and I were convinced he is a boy. Maybe I'm wrong..... if not, DS-S will be delighted as he has stipulated that he wants a brother, not sister!

will you find out what you are having?

i think elfie (the baby) is a boy but my oh is convinced its a girl... we will see who is right!

i think elfie has my oh's nose allready:haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Beautiful scans everyone! Can't wait, mine is in 5 days! 

Jules sorry about your ordeal. I don't think anything will come of it. Try not to worry.

Tired, headache, and muscle cramps in my abdomen. Maybe my belly is growing? Hope so!

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hey there snowflakes!
> 
> Great scans ladies! Beautiful, beautiful snowflakes we have coming along.
> 
> I had my appointment today. It was so beautiful, I cried. :cloud9: My lo was in there just bouncing and dancing around. Wouldn't stay still for the most part but we got him/her to cooperate after while. It was funny though, the tech kept saying my baby was a show off! FHB 157!
> 
> A scan is below. Gender guesses?
> 
> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/540206_310800285668632_100002159892289_692934_1722217101_n.jpg
> 
> Oh yeah, I got moved forward a couple of days. Doc says i'm 12w3days. TTC_Lolly would you mind changing my date to Dec. 4?

Oh Blu, what an amazing scan :cloud9: the picture is so clear and your baby really looks like a baby :haha: like you should be even further along or something!

I'm going to guess :pink: no idea why, it's just what came in my head first! Of course, will change your EDD now :) 



erin210 said:


> Im due Dec. 7th :)

Welcome and congrats, will add you to our list :)


----------



## juless

Redhead84 said:


> This is from experience. if the Police want to talk to you more, DO NOT say more than you need to - my advice would go as far as to say get representation if it is available (it is here in the UK free of charge)
> 
> The Police are renowned for playing good cop bad cop... my OH had an accident with a biker a few years ago, the Policewoman asked him to come for an interview that was "nothing to worry about, we are just getting a better understanding of the accident" etc etc etc - less than a year later he was on a charge of Dangerous Driving and facing prison (which infact he got).
> 
> Although that's a much more serious example, don't believe that the Police will just believe your side of the story - write everything down in as much detail as you remember it, but don't, if asked, answer more than the question (for example... if you are asked if you know what time it is, do not say "11:30, say yes.)
> 
> I am glad you are ok, and I hope it gets sorted, but I would contact your insurance provider now, if you haven't already, to let them know of the situation.
> 
> :)

Oh no, that is so scary! I hope I don't suddenly end up with problems in the future like that!! Thankfully there was no call last night and nothing so far today (and it's nearly 7pm). She said that since he wasn't hurt and I appeared to not have realized it happened she didn't know if it would go further. When I asked if there's anything I would need to do she just said "We'll call you tonight if we need anything more from you." and they didn't call. So I'm thinking *and hoping* that no news is good news and since there was no harm done, and I think she believed me with how shocked I must have been on the phone, that they decided not to go further.
Though this has shaken me and I won't be able to let it go for a long time. And I'm still terrified that they will call out of nowhere. I am just so upset about it, I can't enjoy anything, I feel to bad about it and can't stop worrying.
Sorry to hijack the thread with this, can't really talk to people about it other than you wonderful ladies! Back to happy baby talk!
These lovely scans have cheered me up! :)


----------



## expatttc

honeybee, blu and nickibrum, such great scans!!

juless, don't stress too much - if you're not hearing from them, I don't see the harm in calling tomorrow to follow up so you're not sitting on pins and needles by the phone. :hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

lovie said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Blu! Cute scan - I think :pink: but I'm no expert! I think your baby looks really grown up....
> 
> Lovie - I agree. The scans do all look different. I like that though. it was strange but when I saw baby today, Both DH and I were convinced he is a boy. Maybe I'm wrong..... if not, DS-S will be delighted as he has stipulated that he wants a brother, not sister!
> 
> will you find out what you are having?
> 
> i think elfie (the baby) is a boy but my oh is convinced its a girl... we will see who is right!
> 
> i think elfie has my oh's nose allready:haha:Click to expand...

Hi lovie - yes we should find out at our 20 week scan on 20th July. I can't wait. I will be happy with either a boy or a girl. All I am hoping for is a healthy baby! Will you be finding out? Can't remember how you said things work for you over there.

Jules - I think no news is good news. If you have written everything down and taken your photos, put it away safely and leave it at that. If they had wanted to speak to you further, they would have called. It must have been a huge shock for you. Find something nice and relaxing or fun to do to take your mind of it :hugs:

It's a seriously nice day here - off to make the most of it. Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## lovie

I think we will be finding out at our 19 week scan, we will be so happy with either but i really feal its a boy and my oh is convinced its a girl.. so best to find out i think :)

jules thats great that you didnt get a call.. i hope it doesnt keep playing on your mind:hugs:

i woke up at 8 this morning, i wish i could sleep some more!

tomorrow is mothers day here i have told my oh that id really love a card i hope he remembers! im also 12 weeks tomorrow i will be so releived to reach that "safe" goal.


----------



## munch

Lovie....8 is a sleep in for me ;)


----------



## Redhead84

Jules, I didn't mean to scare you, that was not my intention. I'm sure it will all be fine, however I just wantedto alert you to the fact that what the police say isn't always what they mean and to be on your guard.

Try and relax, deep breaths! And if I were you, i'd go out in the car asap... The longer you leave it the more problems you might have with confidence, the minding a funny thing, particularly if it's the first time this kind of thing has ever happened and it's clearly shaken you.

:)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday :) the weather here is fantastic, I woke up nice & refreshed and with lots of energy so have caught up on housework stuff (finally!) and even been to do a small food shop. Now back at home relaxing!

3 weeks until we find out what flavour the baby is :yipee: I also go on holiday the same day, so I'm a bit excited!!


----------



## juless

Hehe, "Flavor of the baby", lol, love that! So exciting!!
I'm feeling much more at ease today, going to try to relax and enjoy a nice Saturday with my loves! We went to look at a minihome yesterday that's on a 1 acre lot within our price range!! Hoping to see about a mortgage Monday! We wanna buy it and in a few years build a home there! It's actually on the same road I grew up on!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww how lovely would that be to bring your kids up on the street you grew up :) good luck for monday x


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower: I am doing fine but it is HOT here and only going to get hotter I suppose as it isn't even noon yet...I'd hate to say it but I almost hope it rains again to cool thing down a bit. Spending the day with family and hopefully it'll be a good time.

Jules that is great about the house! I live just down the road from where I grew up and I wouldn't have it any other way honestly. Good luck!


----------



## Evian260

I got a surprise scan yesterday at my regular 12 week check up because I had some spotting - baby is looking great and had an amazing strong heartbeat!!!
 



Attached Files:







12weekscan.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## juless

What a cute scan!! Beautiful little baby in there!!


----------



## samj732

So jealous over all these scan pics! They are certainly lovely though :)

Still sounding like I don't get a scan until 20 weeks :( I have one more clinic to try though for a private one. 

My uterus freaking HURTS!!


----------



## chelle81

Can I join too I'm due 12th dec  xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

does anybody know much about this nub theory for gender guessing off your twelve week scan pic? Ive just tried mine but with baby being upside down Its Not likely to be right..


----------



## juless

Anyone who's 12 weeks still feeling sick? I'm a bit better earlier in the day, but once the afternoon hits I'm nauseous again and making supper is really hard! The thought of food is so gross!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

My sickness was always in the evening.


----------



## Evian260

Lucky for me my sickness ended a couple weeks ago...


----------



## expatttc

Juless, I'm still nauseous, all day long. I even looked at a chocolate muffin this morning and went 'ick'. Poor little muffin.


----------



## daydream

Glad I'm not the only one feeling crummy. I just feel so blah all day. Evenings are the worst for me as well. My whole digestive tract is so displeased with me. Sometimes I wonder what in the world I got myself into.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I start to feel nauseous in the evenings too, it's mainly down to fatigue so I eat earlier now and go to bed earlier too, stops sickness


----------



## Baby Bell

It's my birthday today, my OH got me a card from him, a card from Eoin(my wee boy in heaven) and a card from the commander (this little baby brewing in my tummy), I'm a very happy mummy! We now gonna go to the beach (my favourite place) and enjoy some sun, sea,sand and:icecream:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Happy Birthday, Baby Bell! Loving the idea of the 'commander'! Hope the sun has reached you up there x


----------



## juless

Happy birthday! Hope you have had an awesome day!!
My poor little DD is sick, so I have to take her to a clinic today. I hate seeing her sick, since it's so rare! Luckily she's only been sick two or three times since she was born, and never anything too bad. Hard to believe we're all approaching the second tri already, eh? I find time flying by this time compared to with DD. I guess it's cause I'm so busy!


----------



## lovie

happy birthday baby bell:cake: what a lovely day you have planned :)

I'm still feeling sick and im 12 weeks today, goodness me it feels so good to be over this 1st safe hurdle!

Its mothers day here today and my oh got me a card a a framed scan pic, i love them :)

and here is a 12 week bump pic, i had a little bit of a tummy before i got pregnant but its definatly bigger and harder than it was before :)
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









006.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FeLynn

ImSoTired said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. :flower: I am doing fine but it is HOT here and only going to get hotter I suppose as it isn't even noon yet...I'd hate to say it but I almost hope it rains again to cool thing down a bit. Spending the day with family and hopefully it'll be a good time.
> 
> Jules that is great about the house! I live just down the road from where I grew up and I wouldn't have it any other way honestly. Good luck!

It got very hot these past 2 days and today it is hot again. I need to find better ways to cool down, b/c I passed out the other day it was so hot.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

headaches every day for the last week! I really hope they stop soon.. Thats my only pregnancy complaint now would be feeling great otherwise..


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey everyone - it's been a while since I've popped in! I am also getting the most nausea in the afternoons and evening now (still there most of the day though!). I'm only OVERWHELMINGLY fatigued a few days a week now, and the smell issue is MUCH improved! I'm aiming for 14 weeks to be when I feel amazing...I think 12 is a bit too hopeful :)
Glad to hear everyone is happily cruising along and seeing the light at the end of the first trimester tunnel!!


----------



## samj732

It's so freaking hot and muggy here today... I pray to god that the air conditioning at work is actually working so I don't die of heat stroke! But I am thankful that my ridiculous schedule is almost over... just have to make it through Friday. My boss seems to like to schedule me a ton of days in a row, give me one day off, and another bunch of days again. I finally got fed up and told her I was cutting my hours down because the talks to her about my schedule were getting me no where. 

Anyways, I'm starting to get "hunger" sickness rather then morning sickness. Kind of annoying as no food really sounds good yet, but I have to eat or else I get really dizzy and want to pass out. I've only allowed that to happen once, learned a lesson there :)

Bubs HB last night was a strong 164!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

chelle81 said:


> Can I join too I'm due 12th dec  xx

Welcome and congrats :) will add you to our list!



mummyof2girlz said:


> does anybody know much about this nub theory for gender guessing off your twelve week scan pic? Ive just tried mine but with baby being upside down Its Not likely to be right..

You need to get a good clear shot of the nub to make an accurate guess!



Baby Bell said:


> It's my birthday today, my OH got me a card from him, a card from Eoin(my wee boy in heaven) and a card from the commander (this little baby brewing in my tummy), I'm a very happy mummy! We now gonna go to the beach (my favourite place) and enjoy some sun, sea,sand and:icecream:

Happy Birthday Baby Bell :cake:



juless said:


> Happy birthday! Hope you have had an awesome day!!
> My poor little DD is sick, so I have to take her to a clinic today. I hate seeing her sick, since it's so rare! Luckily she's only been sick two or three times since she was born, and never anything too bad. Hard to believe we're all approaching the second tri already, eh? I find time flying by this time compared to with DD. I guess it's cause I'm so busy!

Awww poor DD :( It is horrible when thet are unwell. Hope she feels better soon :flower:



lovie said:


> happy birthday baby bell:cake: what a lovely day you have planned :)
> 
> I'm still feeling sick and im 12 weeks today, goodness me it feels so good to be over this 1st safe hurdle!
> 
> Its mothers day here today and my oh got me a card a a framed scan pic, i love them :)
> 
> and here is a 12 week bump pic, i had a little bit of a tummy before i got pregnant but its definatly bigger and harder than it was before :)

awww so cute! and lovely bump too lovie!


----------



## juless

Anyone else have a sore butt? lol! Must be my sciatica already!! For a couple weeks now I randomly get pains in my butt, haha! Sometimes like sudden sharp pains, like a pinched nerve or something. Strange to get it already, but it's familiar from my first pregnancy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LOL not experienced that one yet juless :rofl: lots of stretching and twinges though, even starting to feel flutters :cloud9:


----------



## ImSoTired

I would be miserable in this heat if DH haden't put the air conditioners in yesterday. My stomach is iacting up and I've had a bit of diarrhea on and off yesterday and today. I hope it's nothing and just my stomach acting up a bit. I hope it goes away and it isn't a problem. I slept well last night but I think it's because of the heat making me so tired and I did a bunch of walking yesterday at the cemeteries for memorial day. Not many other symptoms out of the norm, in fact I think I am feeling more and more normal each day.

Can't wait to see my babe on Wed. DH is so excited as well. I just hope I'm still excited on Wed morning and not cranky or nervous as it is about a half hour away and the appt is at 9:15 am. Then I'm on to my second tri! Thank God! 

I hope the rest of you are all doing well!:flower:


----------



## SaucySac38

juless - yep! Hips and butt!


----------



## Evian260

my lower back just started hurting today and i've never had any back pain whatsoever... pregnancy related or not! it's quite annoying...


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya everyone pop back on today to say hi haven't been on again for a few days, well went shopping for some new trainers for OH and we decided to nip into mothercare hehehe and came out with a big fluffy snow suit, some booties and some little mittens and even tho we said we would wait untill my next scan friday GOD IT FELT GOOD :D lol, i cant wait till friday now and go and spend spend spend on baby stuff woooo its so exciting xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

hey ladies, sooooooooooooo excited for my scan on Thursday. if all goes well, i know i won't be able to resist buying something baby related!!! 

glad everyone is doing OK - can't wait for us all to be 2nd tri-ladies x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I moved up a box on my ticker :yipee: ahhh the simple things! LOL! Officially in 2nd Tri :)


----------



## munch

ttc_lolly said:


> LOL not experienced that one yet juless :rofl: lots of stretching and twinges though, even starting to feel flutters :cloud9:

Wow Lolly flutters already! Your so lucky, mega jealous. Best thing about being pregnant is when you can start to feel them move. Oh and how funny is it towards the end when it's alien like and hands and feet push out your belly so obviously :)


----------



## maisey

My edd is 2 dec. 2nd baby x


----------



## verona

Hiya girls, Can I join? My EDD is 18th December. It may change on wednesday when I get my first scan though

x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have had a constant headache for what feels like ages now above eyes and on the back of my neck, having to have physio for my horrible back pain and have developed a pink mottled rash all over my arms this has to be my hardest pregnancy! So tired i could sleep all day, dodge tummy. i thought second tri was supposed to be easier! Sorry to moan on lol but Its starting to get me down now.


----------



## ttc_lolly

munch said:


> Wow Lolly flutters already! Your so lucky, mega jealous. Best thing about being pregnant is when you can start to feel them move. Oh and how funny is it towards the end when it's alien like and hands and feet push out your belly so obviously :)

I know, it's only happened several times but I'm sure it's the start of flutterings now :cloud9:

Haha yeh I can't wait for those movements! I'm most looking forward to having a little bum sticking out of my side and my ribs being kicked in :wacko: ha!



maisey said:


> My edd is 2 dec. 2nd baby x




verona said:


> Hiya girls, Can I join? My EDD is 18th December. It may change on wednesday when I get my first scan though
> 
> x

Welcome ladies & congrats to you both! Will add you both to the list :flower:


----------



## stark18

Juless- I had problems with my sciatic (sp) nerve with my first pregnancy and it's started this time already. Sometimes it's just a nagging pain and sometimes it's pretty bad. 

My sickness comes and goes. I will be fine all day and then the next day I feel like doing nothing because if I move I feel like I will be sick.


----------



## SaucySac38

Mummyof2 - I understand. Headache today and yesterday the nausea was killer. I know it is supposed to ease up and I am still hopeful I am not in that small percentage who just has rotten symptoms the entire pregnancy.


----------



## lovie

Congrats to those of you moving into the 2nd tri:happydance: does anyone know when the mc risk drops, is it 12 weeks or when you are in the 2nd tri?

I had really bad lower back pain for the last 3 weeks, it was so strange only on the left hand dide:shrug: the thing that made it worse was sitting on the floor, not great as I work with small children so spend most of the day sitting on the floor.

I took a few days doing absolutely nothing, also slimlined down my handbag so I'm not lugging around half read books, its gone now touch wood!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's 12 weeks lovie :)


----------



## Krippy

I have a silly sinus infection from being so congested for the last 8 weeks. See my Dr. on Wednesday...thanks goodness my head and face hurt so bad! My sickness gets worse at night, I have to eat before I go to bed and keep carrots to munch on so my stomach doesn't get empty! lol

I think that we are all ready for the 2nd tri pregnancy glow with energy to come! :)


----------



## MrsBunny13

hey ladies, 3 more 'sleeps' til my scan!!! just hoping for a positive 12 week scan, so i can put all the negative drama of the last attempt behind us.

has anyone had a 12 week scan on the NHS? what does it entail?

symptoms are definitely less, but have noticed that if i sit down my whole uterus aches - such a strange feeling!!! plus i'm soooooooooo vein-y, my husband says my tummy looks like a map. i'm hoping i don't get too many more obvious blue veins, as concerned that by 30 weeks i will look like a smurf!!!

ive noticed that i've started rubbing my belly like a pregnant person!!! so so so soooooooooooooooo much fun!!! feeling v lucky xxxxxxx


----------



## trgirl308

Hi ladies!

I haven't posted much, been really busy with school. I'm glad that everyone seems to be doing well. 

We had out NT scan today and baby looks very good and healthy and so far doesn't look like there is any risk of down syndrome. 

And... the technician was already able to tell us at 80% that we are having a boy! :cloud9:

Gl to everyone else that is having scans soon. :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> hey ladies, 3 more 'sleeps' til my scan!!! just hoping for a positive 12 week scan, so i can put all the negative drama of the last attempt behind us.
> 
> has anyone had a 12 week scan on the NHS? what does it entail?
> 
> symptoms are definitely less, but have noticed that if i sit down my whole uterus aches - such a strange feeling!!! plus i'm soooooooooo vein-y, my husband says my tummy looks like a map. i'm hoping i don't get too many more obvious blue veins, as concerned that by 30 weeks i will look like a smurf!!!
> 
> ive noticed that i've started rubbing my belly like a pregnant person!!! so so so soooooooooooooooo much fun!!! feeling v lucky xxxxxxx

I'm sure all will be fine at your scan hun :hugs: what did you want to know about having a 12 week scan? Is it just a dating scan or are you having a nuchal translucency testing combined?

It's very basic really, the sonographer will spend most of the time taking all the measurements they need to get an accurate EDD and the nuchal fold (if applicable). They'll tell you your date and that's about it! If you are having the NT combined you then go on to have bloods drawn. Make sure to have a full bladder to get a good clear pic :)


trgirl308 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't posted much, been really busy with school. I'm glad that everyone seems to be doing well.
> 
> We had out NT scan today and baby looks very good and healthy and so far doesn't look like there is any risk of down syndrome.
> 
> And... the technician was already able to tell us at 80% that we are having a boy! :cloud9:
> 
> Gl to everyone else that is having scans soon. :hugs:

Glad everything looked well at the scan! That's amazing your sonographer was so sure on the sex already :D will you get another scan to recheck?


----------



## trgirl308

I have another scan at 20 weeks anyways so it'll be more sure then.


----------



## munch

trgirl308 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't posted much, been really busy with school. I'm glad that everyone seems to be doing well.
> 
> We had out NT scan today and baby looks very good and healthy and so far doesn't look like there is any risk of down syndrome.
> 
> And... the technician was already able to tell us at 80% that we are having a boy! :cloud9:
> 
> Gl to everyone else that is having scans soon. :hugs:

How exciting!!! I have a lot of friends that have been told the sex at the 12 week scan. One of my girlfriends (a nurse) said that they can tell but often won't tell in case of error or unable to if the babys legs are crossed. I am asking for a "potty shot" if they don't tell me the sex to see if I can work it out. My sister was told at 12 weeks it was 80% chance it's a girl. 

Glad everything went well with your scan!!


----------



## mtmnleg

My EDD is CHRISTMAS!! 12/25/12

Super excited to see all these December babies~~:happydance:


----------



## expatttc

mummy of 2, i've also had brutal headaches that seem to last through the day without letting up.
Krippy, my sinuses and allergies have also been nutty from about week 6.


----------



## verona

How is everyone today? Im a lime today :happydance: Im so excited, i have my first scan tomorrow!
X


----------



## Kezza123

Hi everyone. Can I join please, my due date is 7th December. We had our 12 week scan yesterday and all seems to be going well so far.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

no sign of headaches today yay fingers crossed! Ill be fourteen weeks Tomorrow i can Not believe how fast Its gone! My bump seems to have vanished tho :-( strange! Ive probably just got fatter as i refuse to use scales i dont know tho think I can see an extra chin.. Maybe i should stick to salad rather than eating everything in sight.


----------



## Buster23

mtmnleg said:


> My EDD is CHRISTMAS!! 12/25/12
> 
> Super excited to see all these December babies~~:happydance:

Congrats on your pregnancy and if I am reading your post correctly you're getting married in 3 days?
If this is the case wow what a great double celebration:flower::happydance:


----------



## MrsBunny13

wow!!! it's so sunny in the UK at the moment - so glad i'm going to be huge when its cold - i think i would be a right misery if i was dragging round a huge lump in sweltering weather!!!

can't get over how achy i am in the 'womb region'. i usually have the odd twinges by my hip bones - which im hoping is stretching pain, but today i literally feel like my uterus is made of stone, i'm just so aware of it!!! hehe!!!

appetite is still a bit up and down. it's definitely a lot better, but i do miss that desire to tuck into a good meal, rather than feeling like i'm force feeding myself.

just to add to TMI point - so look away if you want, my bowel movements are all over the place!!! i used to miss regular, but now i go from constipated to diarrhea (sorry, i apologise, but you ladies are so good on the reassurance!!)

can't believe some of you have been given 80% gender predictions!! amazing!!!

hope you are all very smiley - 2 days til my scan, and i feel like im going to burst!!!:happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

Just realised I am not on this thread! I am due December 4th. Scan today confirmed! Please can you add me


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning ladies.

I'm 13 weeks today! Whoohoo! But, I woke up feeling sickly on my stomach. What in the world? I haven't been sick in the morning this whole time. Great - now that my job knows I'm pregnant I come in sick the next day, go figure :shrug:

Anyways, we announced on FB on Friday so the world knows. And since it was a holiday weekend we saw lots of family and could share with them in person and show all the ultrasound pics. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## ImSoTired

HI ladies. Wow so many snowflakes! I am feeling a bunch better but nervous. Scan is tomorrow and I'll be 13 weeks on Thurs so all good news but still nervous. Hopefully all goes well and I can relax for a few more weeks! 

Hope you are all doing well:flower:


----------



## nickibrum

Blu_butterfly: how did you tell work? I have my Personal development review on thursday and will be telling my boss then. Im nervous lol. 

We cant announce anything on FB yet and its killing us. Lots of people know but my OH had a job interview yesterday (internally) so we dont want his work colleagues to find out just yet incase it sways a decision (not that i realistically think it would but why risk it??) xx


----------



## Kezza123

Hi - just wanted to know if anybody else still feels really sick at 13 weeks? I had a week of feeling a little better and now I'm back to that constant sick feeling and a horrible taste in my mouth:sick:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Nicki - I planned to tell them after my 12 week scan. It so happens that when I came in after my appointment they were all sitting down and having lunch (that the director had ordered) so everyone was in a great mood. I was pretty much like, wow, what a perfect moment so I told them I had just come back from the doctor's and was elated to let them know we were expecting. Oh - my group is predominately female so I was met with a bunch of female squimish excitement lol.

I'd told them very early last year so they were very involved as I was going through the complications and eventual miscarriage. I didn't want them to do that again if it happened not to work out this time. I felt ok letting them know after I was at least 12 weeks. I think that's the part that shocked them the most - that I was so far along. Especially since I had been so busy at work over the past few months and they had not even noticed a sign or symptom 

I couldn't tell the world until I got them out of the way first. The last thing I wanted them to do was find out by rumor/word of mouth. I'm so glad that that part is out of the way.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Kezza123 said:


> Hi - just wanted to know if anybody else still feels really sick at 13 weeks? I had a week of feeling a little better and now I'm back to that constant sick feeling and a horrible taste in my mouth:sick:

Me! :sick:


----------



## ttc_lolly

mtmnleg said:


> My EDD is CHRISTMAS!! 12/25/12
> 
> Super excited to see all these December babies~~:happydance:




Kezza123 said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join please, my due date is 7th December. We had our 12 week scan yesterday and all seems to be going well so far.




toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just realised I am not on this thread! I am due December 4th. Scan today confirmed! Please can you add me

Welcome & Congrats new Snowflakes :flower: will add you all to the list x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Kezza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi - just wanted to know if anybody else still feels really sick at 13 weeks? I had a week of feeling a little better and now I'm back to that constant sick feeling and a horrible taste in my mouth:sick:
> 
> Me! :sick:Click to expand...

Me three! 12+1 today and woke up feeling retched...I'm aiming to feel better at 14 weeks...


----------



## Kezza123

GenYsuperlady said:


> Me three! 12+1 today and woke up feeling retched...I'm aiming to feel better at 14 weeks...

That's what I'm hoping too. Fingers crossed for the 14 week bloom


----------



## daydream

I was really hoping that 12 weeks I would feel better because my family is going on vacation to NYC. I'm starting to resign myself to the fact that I probably won't be feeling quite better yet, but I'll participate in as much as I can during the day, and hopefully head back to the hotel early to get my much needed rest.

I guess I have two things to look forward to in late June: feeling better & having energy, and our gender scan!


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, please can I be added too? I'm due 27th Dec. thank you!


----------



## lovie

the gender 80% chance is amazing! i wish id asked now!

i have told most of the people at work but not some of the kids i work with, one little girl asked me today "why is your tummy bigger than my mummy's tummy?" i said "some people are just different shapes" i didnt really know what to say, the mum wants to wait till aftet the summer to tell the kids as they have had lots of change in their life recently and they dont want them to know i wont be teaching them after november... they will have to know soon tho, there is only so much i can hide my tummy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

amandas said:


> Hi ladies, please can I be added too? I'm due 27th Dec. thank you!

You certainly can :) welcome & congrats!


----------



## 2016

Had my scan yesterday which was amazing as expected. Sprout was well and the NT measurement seemed small which was good. Only issues were my placenta is currently a bit low and my cervix is shorter than they hoped (2.8cm whereas "average" should be 4-6cm) so they are doing a repeat scan in 13 days time to monitor. And before anyone says it - yes I guess I am lucky to be getting extra scans, and I do love to see LO but to be honest I'd love to just have a boring normal pregnancy without all the added stress!
Got so stressed for the scan yesterday I ended up puking in the hospital carpark. :blush:

Anway, i have been enjoying stalking when I can but struggle to keep up as there are so many snowflakes now which is why I've been silent.

Sleep tight all.


----------



## kitabird

Hi, I reckon my due date is the 19th of December, can you add me please?
Got my scan on the 11th June so will have a better idea then


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya ladies 

Well finally am on the last few days countdown to my 12 weeks wooooo and i'm a lime now :D. Got my 12 week scan on Friday but if i'm going by the measurements of my last scan i am actually 11 weeks 3 days when i have my scan am sooo excited, OH has booked the whole day off so after the scan we can go and do baby shopping as it his payday today  and I've been saving fr a few weeks and opened the tin today and was so proud of myself bc I've saved £300 and i cant save for the life of em hehe.

Well am back in work tomorrow after being signed of work for 2 weeks and im so glad am going bk to work i have been so bored, but i have been put on light duties no lifting or nothing and my job needs me to lift bc the lady i care for is in a wheel chair and she like to go out everyday, so she needs me to lift her chair into her car. So got a meeting on Wednesday to see what is going to happen i may be put on suspension on full pay, am going to be so bored if i am but i don't care as long as my baby is safe xxxxx


----------



## nickibrum

Have people got their 2nd scan dates yet for 20 weeks. Ours is the 19th July. Weve decided to have a friend make a gender cake! haha. She is just starting out making cakes so thought id help her out. By July the summer should really have kicked in so we will have a bbq and and then have a cake reveal :)


----------



## Baby Bell

I'm ten weeks........double digits..........a prune! :happydance: 
I'm good today, slet in till 10 :happydance: and am feeling fine. 

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## babydreamers

Hi ladies - 
Sorry for the downer, but you'd better take me off the list. My 9 week scan found a 6 week bean with no heartbeat. I had to have a D&C and am absolutely devastated. Slowly recovering at home with DH. I know I will get my baby one day, hopefully not too far away. Good luck to the rest of you for healthy and happy pregnancies and babies x


----------



## Baby Bell

So sorry baby dreamers, my thoughts are with you and your dh:hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

babydreamers said:


> Hi ladies -
> Sorry for the downer, but you'd better take me off the list. My 9 week scan found a 6 week bean with no heartbeat. I had to have a D&C and am absolutely devastated. Slowly recovering at home with DH. I know I will get my baby one day, hopefully not too far away. Good luck to the rest of you for healthy and happy pregnancies and babies x

So sorry chick :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

kitabird said:


> Hi, I reckon my due date is the 19th of December, can you add me please?
> Got my scan on the 11th June so will have a better idea then

Welcome and congrats hun :flower: will add you now. 19th Dec is my birthday :)



nickibrum said:


> Have people got their 2nd scan dates yet for 20 weeks. Ours is the 19th July. Weve decided to have a friend make a gender cake! haha. She is just starting out making cakes so thought id help her out. By July the summer should really have kicked in so we will have a bbq and and then have a cake reveal :)

Mine is the 11th July :yipee: it doesn't seem that far away at all really. I have my gender scan in just over 2 weeks!



Baby Bell said:


> I'm ten weeks........double digits..........a prune! :happydance:
> I'm good today, slet in till 10 :happydance: and am feeling fine.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today?

Happy 10 weeks! :yipee:



babydreamers said:


> Hi ladies -
> Sorry for the downer, but you'd better take me off the list. My 9 week scan found a 6 week bean with no heartbeat. I had to have a D&C and am absolutely devastated. Slowly recovering at home with DH. I know I will get my baby one day, hopefully not too far away. Good luck to the rest of you for healthy and happy pregnancies and babies x

I am so sorry to hear this :( thinking of you hun and praying you get your rainbow baby very soon :hugs: x


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Babydreamers, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## munch

Babydreamers... Sorry re your loss, thoughts are with you and your DH xx


----------



## juless

I'm so sorry for your loss Babydreamers.


----------



## Kezza123

So sorry to hear that babydreamers. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

so sorry for your loss babydreamers xx


----------



## nickibrum

Sorry about your loss babydreamers :hugs: 

Im a bit of an emotional wreck this afternoon. My OH's company is restructing. They are getting rid of everyones job and then you have to reapply for your job. With this restructure comes the biggie- instead of getting an hourly wage +overtime and getting paid weekly, then are changing them to a annual salary, monthly wage......with huge pay cuts 

My OH has been doing a role for 6 months now and he just found out didnt get the job he wanted. It would be been a promotion for him. It would have been a 8K pay cut but now he will have to apply for the job which he is currently doing....which comes with a 11K pay cut. With bump on the way its not best timing. We will cope, because the one good thing is we never knew what money was coming in week to week so it will be nice to be on a monthly salary... but the drop is huge. Ive just sat here crying for 10 mins thinking about all the different scenerios. Im absolutely gutted for him/us but got to stick my brave face on for when he gets home. 

God knows how Im going to ask for me 2mora, but im really going to push for my pay rise. They can only say no right?? I deserve it, and at the moment every penny counts!


----------



## Krippy

So sorry to hear about the loss of you little one BabyDreamers! Thinking of you and sending you hopes for healing and happiness.


----------



## LillyLee

I'm so sorry Nickibrum. My own DH is sort of going through that except he's currently looking for a job and each month that passes without anything new gets more and more depressing to him. I recently started my job after being laid off and so we've been through all sorts of bumps in the past year. The one mantra that keeps us going is "What's meant to happen will happen" and we know that the perfect job is out there for him with perfect timing. :hugs: It will get better. Good luck on asking for your raise! I'm sure you deserve it!


----------



## Evian260

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: babydreamers


----------



## bbygurl719

so sorry babydreamers nnickibrum ur 20 week scan is on m bday!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So sorry babydreamers :hugs: 

Nicki, I'm praying for your family. I hope all gets better soon. :hugs: 

My 20 week scan should be around July 21st. They won't book it until after my next appointment (16 weeks) on June 22. The earliest the private place will do an ultrasound is 17 weeks, so I don't know if I'll still book that one. They don't want you to come in for the 3d/4d ultrasound until around 23/24 weeks. grrrr..


----------



## Krippy

My 20 week scan in booked for July 25th! I am so excited! It seems so far away.

I go to the Dr. today and am hoping to hear the baby's HB with the doppler but I am so scared and nervous. I also have to have a PAP today which I am not too excited for!


----------



## LillyLee

Krippy said:


> My 20 week scan in booked for July 25th! I am so excited! It seems so far away.
> 
> I go to the Dr. today and am hoping to hear the baby's HB with the doppler but I am so scared and nervous. I also have to have a PAP today which I am not too excited for!

Yay Krippy! My 20 week should be on 7/26 so quite near yours! 

Good luck hearing baby on the doppler. I was supposed to have my appt today but the midwife cancelled because she was at a birth. :shrug:This is the second appointment of mine that has been cancelled. I feel like this process is not moving at all. :nope:


----------



## Krippy

Uggghhh Lilly! That is so frustrating! I hope you get to see the MW soon!

I am hoping and praying that I get to hear the HB. I heard the HB with my son my last pregnancy at this time so I am hoping that it will happen today. If it doesn't I think I will be so scared and disappointed! FXd! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi all. Had my scan today. Pics are dark and therefore not really great but I will post a better one. I lightened the pic a bit. This is baby's 'action shot' lol, he or she is stretching out with his or her hands way out in front of them. haha.

Baby's heart beat was 144 this time ( Is it strange that it was 160 2 weeks ago?) and he or she was wiggling about and curling up and stretching out again, hands on his or her head, face, stretched out, behind the head, lol. Can't wait to feel those movements.

It was the down syndrome scan and looking for any abnormalities. The tech said everything looked good but I have to go back for the second set of bloods in 3/4 weeks and then my gender scan isn't until the end of July! I'm nervous about it all and I barely slept last night but I hope it's all ok. I guess I should be confident that the tech said everything looked good. Also baby measured 3 days behind again, much like it did on my first scan. But to be fair I didn't O on the 15th day of my cycle but more like the 16th or 17th making baby more on track. 

Also I only gained 7 lbs in my 1st tri! Not too bad considering the norm is 5! Went shopping for materninty clothes and spent a bunch on money:dohh:! Just hope that ultrasound was covered by insurance! So much to worry about! I wish I could just relax!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







05-30-2012 04;44;39PM.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ImSoTired

sorry for your loss babydreamers.:hugs:

nickibrum I hope the whole job situation gets worked out. I'm sure you will both be fine. I know it;s hard not to stress about money at this time.:hugs:


----------



## Momto3and...

So sorry for your loss babydreamers! Try to get some rest and hopefully you will be back before you know it! :hugs:

I am having my gender scan at 15 weeks privately, then one with my ob at 20 weeks. I can not wait! After 3 boys, I am praying hard for a girl. However, either way it will be a celebration as this baby will make our family complete! It is very exciting to think about what that final member will bring....pink or more blue! 

My friends have encouraged me to do a gender reveal party. I have been thinking about it, but not sure if I should. Since this is baby #4, is that silly??


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so tired, fhr is faster than ours because the baby is much smaller, so as the baby grows it slows down. 

Momto3... if it is a girl then why not! Fx you get your long awaited princess. 

I got the results of my nt today... There is a 1 in 1000000 chance of down syndrome, which is apparently equivalent to that of a 16 year old girl having a child.. (I'm 27) the lady actually congratulated me...


----------



## ImSoTired

trgirl308 said:


> I'm so tired, fhr is faster than ours because the baby is much smaller, so as the baby grows it slows down.
> 
> Momto3... if it is a girl then why not! Fx you get your long awaited princess.
> 
> I got the results of my nt today... There is a 1 in 1000000 chance of down syndrome, which is apparently equivalent to that of a 16 year old girl having a child.. (I'm 27) the lady actually congratulated me...

Hope I get a similar number.. won't find out for a few weeks I suppose. So nervous.


----------



## ttc_lolly

imsotired - what an amazing scan pic :) baby looks like it should be much further along! Not sure about the heart rate, but just goes to show that the old wives tale of being able to tell the sex from the HR isn't much good :haha:

Momto3and - I don't think it's a silly idea at all :) every baby is a blessing, regardless if it's your 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even 10th! Go for it :)

AFM - it's just gone past midnight here so I'm officially 14 weeks today :wohoo: I also got my results back from the downs syndrome combined test screening and I'm low risk with a chance of 1 in 27,000 so I'm very pleased with that x


----------



## Krippy

Appt went great! HB of 178...It took her awhile to find and I was almost freaking out! But there it was nice and fast! So happy and excited right now!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on all the great scan pics and test results! I love hearing all of this fantastic news!


----------



## mtmnleg

Buster23 said:


> mtmnleg said:
> 
> 
> My EDD is CHRISTMAS!! 12/25/12
> 
> Super excited to see all these December babies~~:happydance:
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy and if I am reading your post correctly you're getting married in 3 days?
> If this is the case wow what a great double celebration:flower::happydance:Click to expand...

Yes getting married Friday woohoo!!!!! We have been engaged since last year and had a date of 3/2/13 set until we found out about our little peanut we're expecting, so we decided to move the date up. We are super excited :)
Thanks!!!


----------



## samj732

Is it weird that my OB doesn't do 12 week scans? So, I don't get a NT scan? (is that what they're called? lol) Should I be worried about this?? I would get one privately but I know the NT scans around here are very expensive and quite frankly I just don't have that much extra money lying around. I was just going to get a "regular" one, like a dating scan privately but... now I'm confused.


----------



## SaucySac38

Babydreamer - So very sorry.

mtmnleg - Congratulations to you!

My hubs has been laid off since October and we are finally getting some contract work here and there but it has been a rough ride. On top of that, the unemployment laws changed in April which was unpleasant shock.


----------



## Saradavies89

so sorry babydreamer 

Well tomoz is my scan cant wait im so excited eeeeeeek :D and then a full day of baby shopping xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj732 said:


> Is it weird that my OB doesn't do 12 week scans? So, I don't get a NT scan? (is that what they're called? lol) Should I be worried about this?? I would get one privately but I know the NT scans around here are very expensive and quite frankly I just don't have that much extra money lying around. I was just going to get a "regular" one, like a dating scan privately but... now I'm confused.

It's not weird hun, unfortunately not all hospitals offer them :( which is a shame. There's quite a few here in the UK that don't x


----------



## Redhead84

Where I am NT scans are not offered on the NHS, the blood test is but not the scan.

We decided against it, we're both very low risk, and it wouldn't make a difference to whether we had the baby or not anyway so we're not spending the £200 or so it costs.

12 days to go until my 12 week scan.. It can wait as far as I'm concerned.. Have to have blood tests and I don't like them, at all.

In other great news, it's raining!!! That might mean for the first time in a week I can sleep next to the OH rather than slinking off to a spare room because I'm too warm :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Well woke up this morning and ive was feeling so ill and just like tht its gone so am happy now sitting here eatin cheese and crackers :D xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am feeling great today just been to see my oldest in her school play she was great! Just settling down to watch one born every minute! Yay.. I can Not wait till Thats me soo exciting,


----------



## Baby Bell

Hehe I love one born every minute!


----------



## ttc_lolly

OBEM is back on? Or are they repeats? 

With regards to the NT combined screening - it wouldn't make any difference to us either whether baby was Down's or not, but it would help to be prepared before the baby came along. It's only the woman who carries the risk based on age and/or certain hormone imbalances, our OH's don't as it's not genetic :)


----------



## lovie

The downs scan is free here but a 12 week scan isn't, usually the first scan is at 18 weeks (crazy stupid country) I asked for the downs scan even tho we are very low risk and it wouldn't have changed anything we wouldn't have aborted, but it was more so I could see the baby again and make sure I hadn't had a missed mc.

I'm feeling much less sick now too, I woke up today not feeling hungover for the 1st time in weeks! 

Anyone got any names picked out already? I think we are going to think about it on the flight to the uk tomorrow :)


----------



## Chloe597

Momto3 - who cares if its baby #4? celebrate with your party!

trgirl - those are some low odds! I feel like i have known several 16 year old pregnant girls in my lifetime, so those odds seem higher than 1 in 1000000. but in any case, yay!

Imsotired - why do you have to wait so long to get results? 

lolly - congrats on the 14 week mark! I can't wait to get there and to put this nausea behind me!

I have my NT scan tomorrow! I'm excited to see the little bean dancing. I will be 11 weeks 5 days then. Once i get those results I think i will be ready to tell the world! How much did you girls who have had the NT scan have to drink before the scan? My doctor didn't tell me, and I have heard one lady say 2 glasses of water 1 hour before the scan.


----------



## juless

Had a great appt yesterday! Baby's heartbeat was found easily and was nice and strong! :) glad everyone seems to be having good news this week!


----------



## ImSoTired

Chloe597 said:


> Momto3 - who cares if its baby #4? celebrate with your party!
> 
> trgirl - those are some low odds! I feel like i have known several 16 year old pregnant girls in my lifetime, so those odds seem higher than 1 in 1000000. but in any case, yay!
> 
> Imsotired - why do you have to wait so long to get results?
> 
> lolly - congrats on the 14 week mark! I can't wait to get there and to put this nausea behind me!
> 
> I have my NT scan tomorrow! I'm excited to see the little bean dancing. I will be 11 weeks 5 days then. Once i get those results I think i will be ready to tell the world! How much did you girls who have had the NT scan have to drink before the scan? My doctor didn't tell me, and I have heard one lady say 2 glasses of water 1 hour before the scan.

I have to wait because apparently they do 2 rounds of bloods and my next blood test is in 3 or 4 weeks! So after that I guess they assess the results and determine the risk of downs. They also did a scan though measuring baby's neck from a few different angles and the tech said it all looked well within normal range and she doesn't think I have anything to worry about, which makes me feel better but waiting for the bloods is certainly stressful. 

And My next scan is around 20 weeks for gender and I suppose maybe checking again for any abnormalities so that appt is July 27th I think. It's the soonest they could get me in at that specific place I guess. I'm hoping I can start to feel baby move soon and that I will be able to hear the HB at the Ob's office in between because 8 weeks will seem like forever to me!


----------



## verona

Hey everyone, I had my scan yesterday! Everything was fantastic, baby was kicking his/her legs and waving about :cloud9: It's made everything so much more real for me, and my son is over the moon that he has a picture of his brother/sister. He even told the nursery staff I was bringing the baby home yesterday lol! I got put forward 3 days so i'm now due on the 15th december!

Heres my little wriggler, 11 weeks and 4 days :
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









babyy.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Baby Bell

Lovely pics verona very cute:hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

verona lovely scan pics! One born every min is on more four at eleven on weds Ive been recording it dont think there repeats.. Pretty sure i watched every episode last time lol and dont recognise any of it!..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chloe597 said:


> I have my NT scan tomorrow! I'm excited to see the little bean dancing. I will be 11 weeks 5 days then. Once i get those results I think i will be ready to tell the world! How much did you girls who have had the NT scan have to drink before the scan? My doctor didn't tell me, and I have heard one lady say 2 glasses of water 1 hour before the scan.

My hospital note said to try drink around a litre of water in the hour before scan :)



verona said:


> Hey everyone, I had my scan yesterday! Everything was fantastic, baby was kicking his/her legs and waving about :cloud9: It's made everything so much more real for me, and my son is over the moon that he has a picture of his brother/sister. He even told the nursery staff I was bringing the baby home yesterday lol! I got put forward 3 days so i'm now due on the 15th december!
> 
> Heres my little wriggler, 11 weeks and 4 days :

Awww how amazing :cloud9: will change your EDD on the list now :)



mummyof2girlz said:


> verona lovely scan pics! One born every min is on more four at eleven on weds Ive been recording it dont think there repeats.. Pretty sure i watched every episode last time lol and dont recognise any of it!..

Ahhhh really!? I am going to have to download any I've missed now :dohh: I haven't seen any adverts or anything, strange!


----------



## MrsBunny13

woohoo!!! just had my scan, got pushed forward 5 days!! so EDD is now 7th December. 

was so lovely that everything was all normal and happy. we are umming and aaaahing about telling people now - starting with OH parents. even though im not in 2nd tri yet, is it still 'safe' to tell people?xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> woohoo!!! just had my scan, got pushed forward 5 days!! so EDD is now 7th December.
> 
> was so lovely that everything was all normal and happy. we are umming and aaaahing about telling people now - starting with OH parents. even though im not in 2nd tri yet, is it still 'safe' to tell people?xx

Fab news! I'll change your EDD now :thumbup:

After 12 weeks your chances of MC are really, really low. Share that happy news :yipee: (if you are comfortable to of course!)


----------



## Kezza123

Same due date as me mrs bunny :happydance: glad your scan all went well. We started telling people now as couldn't keep it quiet any longer.


----------



## MrsBunny13

Kezza123 said:


> Same due date as me mrs bunny :happydance: glad your scan all went well. We started telling people now as couldn't keep it quiet any longer.

thank you!! if im honest, it will be such a relief not to have to pretend anymore!!! i am running out of excuses on why im not drinking when i see friends - they must think i'm very sickly with all the antibiotics i've pretended to be taking!!:wacko:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol lolly i didnt know either my Hubby seen it last night so managed to record it in time! Its twins next week! .... Are you allowed on rides when pregnant anyone know i can Not remember... the fairs here and i was unsure about the waltzers lol..


----------



## Baby Bell

I would probably stay away from Waltzers (just thing nauseas wise too lol) I think the teacups are safe :haha:


----------



## LillyLee

Ladies I need some advice,

How many cancellations is too many? 

A quick background: at about 5 weeks I was having sharp pain in my left side so I went in for an ultrasound and a gestational sac was seen. I was scheduled for an 8 week followup to determine if a baby was actually there or if it would be an ectopic pregnancy. My 8 week was scheduled for a Friday morning and at 4:45PM on Thursday was called to have it cancelled and moved to Monday. This really aggravated me as if they had called any time earlier I could have been seen on Thursday. 

I was supposed to go in for my 12 week on 9AM Wednesday morning...was called at 8AM as I'm walking out the door to cancel because my midwife is at a birth. (The birth center I go to has a team of 7 midwives, 3 of which are assigned to each patient). So my midwife reschedules for Friday (tomorrow) at 9. I work, so the only times I can be seen are 9 or 5 as I don't want to miss too much time. I get a call five minutes ago saying they have a staff meeting Friday at 9:30, can my appt now be moved to noon? 

No, it freaking well can't be. So now I won't get seen till Monday at 9. But the way this has been going I'm not going to count on actually having that appointment. Would any of you express your displeasure to them about this? Thank God I'm not getting an NT scan because Lord knows I would never get seen for that. I'm obviously not going to bitch to the secretary, but I'm getting a little peeved. I realize I'm not the only woman in my town to be pregnant and I'm not even that far along, but I really feel like this is getting a bit ridiculous. Am I just being super petty?


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz said:


> lol lolly i didnt know either my Hubby seen it last night so managed to record it in time! Its twins next week! .... Are you allowed on rides when pregnant anyone know i can Not remember... the fairs here and i was unsure about the waltzers lol..

Noooo lol! Especially no rides with bars that go across your stomach.

Just watching that OBEM now and it's a really old one! From early 2010 I think. Going to rewatch it anyway because I just love watching births :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

LillyLee said:


> Ladies I need some advice,
> 
> How many cancellations is too many?
> 
> A quick background: at about 5 weeks I was having sharp pain in my left side so I went in for an ultrasound and a gestational sac was seen. I was scheduled for an 8 week followup to determine if a baby was actually there or if it would be an ectopic pregnancy. My 8 week was scheduled for a Friday morning and at 4:45PM on Thursday was called to have it cancelled and moved to Monday. This really aggravated me as if they had called any time earlier I could have been seen on Thursday.
> 
> I was supposed to go in for my 12 week on 9AM Wednesday morning...was called at 8AM as I'm walking out the door to cancel because my midwife is at a birth. (The birth center I go to has a team of 7 midwives, 3 of which are assigned to each patient). So my midwife reschedules for Friday (tomorrow) at 9. I work, so the only times I can be seen are 9 or 5 as I don't want to miss too much time. I get a call five minutes ago saying they have a staff meeting Friday at 9:30, can my appt now be moved to noon?
> 
> No, it freaking well can't be. So now I won't get seen till Monday at 9. But the way this has been going I'm not going to count on actually having that appointment. Would any of you express your displeasure to them about this? Thank God I'm not getting an NT scan because Lord knows I would never get seen for that. I'm obviously not going to bitch to the secretary, but I'm getting a little peeved. I realize I'm not the only woman in my town to be pregnant and I'm not even that far along, but I really feel like this is getting a bit ridiculous. Am I just being super petty?

Wow, that's crazy. You are not being petty or unreasonable at all hun, it really isn't on. I take it your not in the UK because I know you'll get seen here no matter what, even if it's just by a GP and not a MW. So you never got a follow up at all? :nope:


----------



## LillyLee

No they keep cancelling my appointments. She made it for Monday at 9. But again, another weekend I have to wait to be seen, if they even keep that appt. I'm so so frustrated right now.


----------



## Chloe597

Lilly, no you are not being irrational. It is crazy to keep rescheduling you like that. I know others who have switched doctors for that reason. But if you want to switch, do it sooner rather than later. I kind of like my practice because even tho i won't know for sure that my doctor will be delivering me, if i have an appointment, that means the doctor is not on call so i will get seen that day. 

Well i broke my no throwing up streak this morning...made it 11 weeks and 4 days with only nausea, but today something overcame me and i just ran right into the bathroom at work to be sick. Anyone else get hit with such a late bout of pukeyness? I had a turkey sandwich yesterday, and i know pregnant women are supposed to stay away from lunch meat, but that was all that was served at lunch and i had nothing else. so now i'm paranoid about listeria. Anyone else eat deli meat?


----------



## Baby Bell

All this talk of OBEM I just found it on demand lol. Watching first episode seen it already but its good. Mind you the 18yrold son in room when baby being born, I could not do tha with my mum at his age lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Just wanted to pop in and say :hi:
Great to see all the great scans and hear good test results.
I'm waiting to hear back about my results - they did the NT scan, some bloodwork testing for everything under the sun and thought it proper to give me my pap before they sent me out the door. We'll see what everything comes back as.
Other than that I'm ok, sleep is illusive most nights. I don't know why but I have a hard time falling asleep. Even when I do, I just wake back up a hour or two later...so as if having pregnancy fatigue isn't enough, it also seems that I have some sort of pregnancy induced insomnia on top of it.. :wacko:


----------



## LillyLee

Chloe597 said:


> Lilly, no you are not being irrational. It is crazy to keep rescheduling you like that. I know others who have switched doctors for that reason. But if you want to switch, do it sooner rather than later. I kind of like my practice because even tho i won't know for sure that my doctor will be delivering me, if i have an appointment, that means the doctor is not on call so i will get seen that day.
> 
> Well i broke my no throwing up streak this morning...made it 11 weeks and 4 days with only nausea, but today something overcame me and i just ran right into the bathroom at work to be sick. Anyone else get hit with such a late bout of pukeyness? I had a turkey sandwich yesterday, and i know pregnant women are supposed to stay away from lunch meat, but that was all that was served at lunch and i had nothing else. so now i'm paranoid about listeria. Anyone else eat deli meat?

Yes to the nausea. I've not thrown up once, and at the grocery store yesterday almost lost it on the cereal aisle. Had to sit in the car while DH did the shopping and he came out with 2 pounds of cheese and the 2 largest containers of sour cream. :dohh: Also yes to the deli meat, I've had a few bagel sandwiches and even a few hot dogs. I wouldn't be paranoid. There are women who do worse things throughout the entire pregnancy than eat cold cuts. :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

Chloe597 said:


> Lilly, no you are not being irrational. It is crazy to keep rescheduling you like that. I know others who have switched doctors for that reason. But if you want to switch, do it sooner rather than later. I kind of like my practice because even tho i won't know for sure that my doctor will be delivering me, if i have an appointment, that means the doctor is not on call so i will get seen that day.
> 
> Well i broke my no throwing up streak this morning...made it 11 weeks and 4 days with only nausea, but today something overcame me and i just ran right into the bathroom at work to be sick. Anyone else get hit with such a late bout of pukeyness? I had a turkey sandwich yesterday, and i know pregnant women are supposed to stay away from lunch meat, but that was all that was served at lunch and i had nothing else. so now i'm paranoid about listeria. Anyone else eat deli meat?

I puked for the 1st time at 11+2 and then about 3 times that week, but today i have felt fine, like a month long hangover has lifted... im sure i have spoken too soon and i will wake up feeling like death!


LillyLee said:


> Ladies I need some advice,
> 
> How many cancellations is too many?
> 
> A quick background: at about 5 weeks I was having sharp pain in my left side so I went in for an ultrasound and a gestational sac was seen. I was scheduled for an 8 week followup to determine if a baby was actually there or if it would be an ectopic pregnancy. My 8 week was scheduled for a Friday morning and at 4:45PM on Thursday was called to have it cancelled and moved to Monday. This really aggravated me as if they had called any time earlier I could have been seen on Thursday.
> 
> I was supposed to go in for my 12 week on 9AM Wednesday morning...was called at 8AM as I'm walking out the door to cancel because my midwife is at a birth. (The birth center I go to has a team of 7 midwives, 3 of which are assigned to each patient). So my midwife reschedules for Friday (tomorrow) at 9. I work, so the only times I can be seen are 9 or 5 as I don't want to miss too much time. I get a call five minutes ago saying they have a staff meeting Friday at 9:30, can my appt now be moved to noon?
> 
> No, it freaking well can't be. So now I won't get seen till Monday at 9. But the way this has been going I'm not going to count on actually having that appointment. Would any of you express your displeasure to them about this? Thank God I'm not getting an NT scan because Lord knows I would never get seen for that. I'm obviously not going to bitch to the secretary, but I'm getting a little peeved. I realize I'm not the only woman in my town to be pregnant and I'm not even that far along, but I really feel like this is getting a bit ridiculous. Am I just being super petty?

Thats really rubish! especially the 1st one where im sure you were really anxious and worried to see if the baby was ok. The midwife canceling for a birth seems fair enough, but for a staff meeting is just rubish! patients should come 1st! 


mummyof2girlz said:


> lol lolly i didnt know either my Hubby seen it last night so managed to record it in time! Its twins next week! .... Are you allowed on rides when pregnant anyone know i can Not remember... the fairs here and i was unsure about the waltzers lol..

I dont think you are allowed on rides.. not sure why, maybe a carosel :)

my mil has been driving me crazy tonight, telling me not to give the baby calpol as it will drink it because it tastes like sweet... not if i keep it out of the babies reach:dohh:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ah ha ha thank god i hate rides i cry on the bumper cars and demand to be let off them mid ride i dont even like the swings so perfect excuse ha ha Hubby will have to take the girls on them on his own ill stand and watch perfect excuse ;-) was it an old obem i dont remember it tho tbh i dont remember what i did last week so shall be good to watch the whole lot over again lol.


----------



## juless

I love OBEM! My good friend is living in England and is also pregnant. She mentioned it on Facebook so I looked it up. I am addicted!! Unfortunately I haven't been able to see many episodes as it's hard to find online here to watch in Canada. There is a US version as well but I can't find it online either.

Since yesterday I've had a few episodes of really bad right shoulder pain and pain on the side of my neck. It's okay once I stretch my arm around or massage a little. Still wierd though! I wonder if it could be related to my sciatic nerve? It's definitely being irritated judging by the crazy pains I already have in my butt cheeks, (no fun, lol!)


----------



## stark18

I finally (pregnancy brain) remembered to buy some baking soda when I went to the store. No fizz so I'm predicted a girl. Also predicted a girl by Chinese gender predictor so time will tell...


----------



## munch

I love OBEM too, both versions, American and English, they are very different though but the general gist is the same ;) 

My sister had her 20 week scan yest which showed slight placenta previa, am sure it will correct itself but they did mention the "c" word which freaked her out, she definitely doesn't want to go down that path! I have had two c sections so completely understand. Anyway am sure she will be fine. 

Hope you all have an awesome weekend!! X


----------



## munch

I am craving nachos so badly!! Not very healthy, why do all my cravings have to be bad for me :( wished I craved vegetables!!


----------



## samj732

munch said:


> I am craving nachos so badly!! Not very healthy, why do all my cravings have to be bad for me :( wished I craved vegetables!!

I went to the gas station today to find crispy M&Ms, well I couldn't find them so I bought a king size bag of Skittles, a Hershey's cookies and cream bar, PLUS a bag of Lay's potato chips. I feel your pain :blush:


----------



## 2016

munch said:


> I love OBEM too, both versions, American and English, they are very different though but the general gist is the same ;)
> 
> My sister had her 20 week scan yest which showed slight placenta previa, am sure it will correct itself but they did mention the "c" word which freaked her out, she definitely doesn't want to go down that path! I have had two c sections so completely understand. Anyway am sure she will be fine.
> 
> Hope you all have an awesome weekend!! X

Ive current got slight previa too but have everything crossed as I am petrified of a c-section! It seems much easier to give birth naturally and don't know how you c-section mummies manage!

I love OBEM but don't like the US version as they seem to interfere much more and it makes the whole process look much more scary to me.


11 days until our next scan - 15 weeks and I'm wondering if there's any point asking the sonographer to take a sneaky peek at the gender.


----------



## lovie

2016 definatly ask about gender.. you might as well ask the worst they can say is no. I hope you find out!

we are going to have to wait till the 17th of july, thats ages away! I hope baby cooperates and doesnt cross his/her legs!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'd definitely ask 2016, all they can say is no!


----------



## ImSoTired

I have o wait until July 27th to find out what baby is! :dohh:Oh so nervewracking! Thats 8 weeks away! I'll be 21 weeks by then!


----------



## daydream

Our gender scan is June 27th too! Exciting day! 

I took the intelligender pee test this morning. It's a packaged set we can get in the US. I think it uses PH and other stuff. Just wanted to take it for fun to see if it would result in the same that everyone is thinking it is.. And yep.. Girl! I'll be so shocked if it does turn out to be a boy. Happy, just shocked because nearly every single person thinks its a girl.


----------



## ImSoTired

daydream said:


> Our gender scan is June 27th too! Exciting day!
> 
> I took the intelligender pee test this morning. It's a packaged set we can get in the US. I think it uses PH and other stuff. Just wanted to take it for fun to see if it would result in the same that everyone is thinking it is.. And yep.. Girl! I'll be so shocked if it does turn out to be a boy. Happy, just shocked because nearly every single person thinks its a girl.

Nope, mine is the 27th of July.:nope: I can't believe they're making me wait so long:cry: I'm going to go crazy by then! 

I have never heard of intelligender before? Did you get it at Walmart or a drugstore? Was it expensive? I may look into it if not only for fun. I'm just so mad they're making me wait 8 weeks!


----------



## juless

I had a c-section and I really didn't find it too bad. Luckily I'm a good healer as well, so that helped with recovery. During the actual surgery I was just so happy to not be in horrendous pain anymore and so happy to hear my baby cry I didn't even think about what they were doing to me! :) There's a good chance I'll need another this time around and it doesn't bother me too much, although I'd rather natural if possible.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww I'mSoTired - I won't get one until at least July 17th and they haven't even scheduled it yet - they won't until after my 16 week appointment on June 22. That's what makes me want to schedule a private one. 

Lolly - I love the pic of your dd. She is the cutest!

I'd prefer to give birth naturally but I'm much more concerned with the safe delivery of my baby so if C-section I must, C-section I will. Without hesitation -weird right? lol

Juless - how are you today hun?

I was laying down last night and felt something that was like a little "pop" inside, kind of like popcorn or something. Could that be movement? I know it's early but I couldn't help but to think. It didn't feel like gas (believe me, I know what that is and usually it's expelled quickly) but I don't think they say you feel anything at 13weeks. Anyways, I can't wait until I feel baby moving all the time


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Aww I'mSoTired - I won't get one until at least July 17th and they haven't even scheduled it yet - they won't until after my 16 week appointment on June 22. That's what makes me want to schedule a private one.
> 
> Lolly - I love the pic of your dd. She is the cutest!
> 
> I'd prefer to give birth naturally but I'm much more concerned with the safe delivery of my baby so if C-section I must, C-section I will. Without hesitation -weird right? lol
> 
> Juless - how are you today hun?
> 
> I was laying down last night and felt something that was like a little "pop" inside, kind of like popcorn or something. Could that be movement? I know it's early but I couldn't help but to think. It didn't feel like gas (believe me, I know what that is and usually it's expelled quickly) but I don't think they say you feel anything at 13weeks. Anyways, I can't wait until I feel baby moving all the time

Ugg I just don't want to wait! Oh well....

I just wanted to add that maybe twice in the past weeks I've felt something that I don't think was gas or digestion or anything. Maybe baby? I don't know. I wouldn't be surprised though because I had a scan at 10 weeks and another on Wed and baby moves A LOT. I can't wait to know for sure when baby is moving.

As for giving birth I'll probably want an epidural but I plan on delivering vaginally if possible. I'm really not worried about delivery yet...as long as baby gets out and is healthy and happy I don't care if it cuts its' way out!


----------



## Evian260

blu butterfly I thought I felt a flutter last night too! I felt movement with my first around 16-18 weeks so it's just around the corner! So excited! 

I also busted out my doppler and finally was able to find the heartbeat!!!!


----------



## Chloe597

Munch, i've been craving vegetables...but covered in full fat sour cream based dip :) Not sure if that counts as healthy or not, but man do those carrots/broccoli/tomatoes taste good in ranch :)

Lolly, can you please move my date up to Dec 16? I had another scan today and i was actually measuring even farther along than that, but they stuck with the date that was given by the first ultrasound, so i am no longer a Dec 18 girl.

the scan was great! LO was bouncing all around and making it hard for the tech to get her proper neck measurements for the NT test. In the end he/she cooperated and we got a good set of measurements that the doctor said looked normal, but we will have to wait to see with the bloods. by the end LO was sucking his/her thumb. Sooo freakin cute! I asked for a pic of it, but its a little hard to tell there is a hand up there. She also printed 2 other pics for me that she said were super cute, but i look at them and just wish i had a bunch of cute baby profile pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







11+5 (1).jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 6









11+5 (2).jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5









11+5 (3).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am positive Ive been feeling movement for a few weeks now! But Its my third pregnancy.. How long did it take everyone to get there date through for there twenty week scan on the nhs still not had mine yet :-( as for one born every min i love them all! Hope they are making more! And i am going for the same type of labour as my other two i had half a paracetamol for pain relief hurt like Hell but i felt great after! Terrified of needles so epidural is out for me... lovely scan chloe looks like a twenty week scan.


----------



## daydream

Imsotired - whoops! That's what I get for reading posts at 5am when I'm still in bed. Haha. I normally would have to wait until 20 weeks but my office offers a gender scan at 15 weeks for $65 out of pocket. So I said, sign me up! Haha!

That test is at Walgreens or CVS. It's around $40-$45. Kind of expensive for something totally not scientific but still fun.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Great scans, Chloe! I love the angle on the second one. It's really different but you can make out the face so clearly!

mummyof2girlz - I chose the date of my 20 week scan when I attended for the 12 week one. Guess it depends on the individual hospital?

Blu_Butterfly - My sleep is all over the place too. Sometimes it takes ages for me to go to sleep, even when I am exhausted, and I always wake up around 4am. Fortunately, I can usually get back to sleep now.

My nausea has also changed too. It used to be a feeling of sea-sickness all day but now, I generally feel ok and then suddenly I have to rush off and be sick with very little notice. It's also with really odd things - the smell when loading the dishwasher and worst of all brushing my teeth which makes me retch and frequently vomit.....

On a positive, we told DS-S this week and he is very excited. He loved listening to baby's HB with the Doppler! I also told work who have been great. My manager was wonderful and very supportive and there was lots of girls screaming and happy tears when I told my team. Beginning to feel I can get properly excited :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

daydream- lucky you!I wish my scan were at 15 weeks! I can't wait to see baby again!

I also have been having difficulty sleeping. It began again on Tues night, I thought it was just because I was so nervous about going for my scan but it's happened again the past 2 nights. I wake up at 230am and then again between 530 and 630am. It's completely annoying. I was sleeping great from about 8 weeks up until now just waking up around 630 or 7 to pee. I hope I can get back to sleeping well again.

Has anyone notcied that there are just SOOOO many things you can't eat or do. I had an upset stomach last weekend and I was at my parents house for the day. My mom gave me some peppermint tea and she gave me some to take home. She said she drank it a lot when she was pregnant and had stomach issues. Then online I come across how it isn't safe to drink herbal teas blah blah blah. I have got to tell you I don't know how any of us were ever born in the first place. WHen my grandmother was pregnant they told her to go home and have some red wine and a ciggarette to calm her nerves....she had 5 healthy kids. Don't get me wrong, I'm NOT smoking or drinking but... tea, really? I wonder if I can wash with soap, drink water, or at this point...breathe air? Ugg Sorry for the rant....


----------



## daydream

Chloe - beautiful scan pics!!


----------



## Fifipots

:xmas6::xmas7:hi all

I'm pondering a thought, how do people feel about choosing a date for a c section for non medical reasons?
the reason I ask is because as a general rule (3 out of 3 babies ) I go way over my due date, 1st baby 9 days late, 2nd baby 11 days late and induced, 3rd baby 13 days late and induced!!! 
never had a section before and am dubious about having one but I don't want to go too far over and end up needing an induction over the christmas period and being away from my other kiddies to have this one at xmas?

what would you do in my shoes????


----------



## Baby Bell

Fifipots, I'd do what's best for you and family, but I'd research into csection just as it may have more of an impact over christmas as you would have had a major surgery which you willbe recovering from. But I think if it's right for you then it is something you should discuss with consultant, maybe they will only offer you certain dates, I dunno. Lol probably shouldn't have replied not really that knowledgable :haha:


----------



## Chloe597

fifipots, can you just schedule an induction instead? I know people who have done that in order to make sure their doctor is the one on call when their baby is being born. I can understand not wanting to be in the hospital on christmas, especially given your history. C-sections don't sound pleasant, so make sure you know what you are getting yourself into first! good luck with that decision!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Aww I'mSoTired - I won't get one until at least July 17th and they haven't even scheduled it yet - they won't until after my 16 week appointment on June 22. That's what makes me want to schedule a private one.
> 
> Lolly - I love the pic of your dd. She is the cutest!
> 
> I'd prefer to give birth naturally but I'm much more concerned with the safe delivery of my baby so if C-section I must, C-section I will. Without hesitation -weird right? lol
> 
> Juless - how are you today hun?
> 
> I was laying down last night and felt something that was like a little "pop" inside, kind of like popcorn or something. Could that be movement? I know it's early but I couldn't help but to think. It didn't feel like gas (believe me, I know what that is and usually it's expelled quickly) but I don't think they say you feel anything at 13weeks. Anyways, I can't wait until I feel baby moving all the time

Awww thanks Blu :) we think she's ok :haha:

That definitely sounds like the first movements you're feeling!! Exciting! :yipee:



Chloe597 said:


> Munch, i've been craving vegetables...but covered in full fat sour cream based dip :) Not sure if that counts as healthy or not, but man do those carrots/broccoli/tomatoes taste good in ranch :)
> 
> Lolly, can you please move my date up to Dec 16? I had another scan today and i was actually measuring even farther along than that, but they stuck with the date that was given by the first ultrasound, so i am no longer a Dec 18 girl.
> 
> the scan was great! LO was bouncing all around and making it hard for the tech to get her proper neck measurements for the NT test. In the end he/she cooperated and we got a good set of measurements that the doctor said looked normal, but we will have to wait to see with the bloods. by the end LO was sucking his/her thumb. Sooo freakin cute! I asked for a pic of it, but its a little hard to tell there is a hand up there. She also printed 2 other pics for me that she said were super cute, but i look at them and just wish i had a bunch of cute baby profile pictures :)

Wow what amazing pics!! I love the middle one where you can see baby's eyes :cloud9: I agree, bubs looks much further along! Will change your EDD now :)



Fifipots said:


> :xmas6::xmas7:hi all
> 
> I'm pondering a thought, how do people feel about choosing a date for a c section for non medical reasons?
> the reason I ask is because as a general rule (3 out of 3 babies ) I go way over my due date, 1st baby 9 days late, 2nd baby 11 days late and induced, 3rd baby 13 days late and induced!!!
> never had a section before and am dubious about having one but I don't want to go too far over and end up needing an induction over the christmas period and being away from my other kiddies to have this one at xmas?
> 
> what would you do in my shoes????

You'll have to speak to your MW or consultant hun but I'm fairly certain they wouldnt do a c-sec for that reason :shrug: I'm not 100% sure though. Obviously if it's an emergency or elective but for a really good reason that would be different. No harm in asking though :) I wouldn't want to be recovering from an operation over Xmas but you might be one of the lucky ones who recovers quickly!


----------



## FeLynn

You are going to need to remove my name, sadly I have another angle baby! good luck to the rest of you December Snowflakes!!!!!


----------



## trgirl308

FeLynn said:


> You are going to need to remove my name, sadly I have another angle baby! good luck to the rest of you December Snowflakes!!!!!

:hugs: so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## juless

I'm so sorry for your loss FeLynn *hugs*


----------



## Evian260

felynn :hugs:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## stark18

Fifipots- I had a c-section with my first because he was breech. I talked to the doctor about best ways to have this one and she was supportive either way but I have decided to have another c-section. I thought recovery wasn't bad at all but of course I have never been through a natural birth so I'm not sure how they compare. I agree with lolly though I'm not sure what the doctor would say about an elective section but maybe induction?


----------



## Honey.Bee

I'm so sorry FeLynn :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

So sorry Felynn :(


----------



## munch

Sorry for your loss Felynn.

Fifipots...I have had two c sections. First emergency after 18 hour labour and 2 hours pushing, 2nd elective. I would have given anything to have had my girls naturally. I think as you have had three babies naturally you would be crazy to opt for major surgery due to a timing inconvenience but as the other girls have said it's up to you and whether or not your ob will consider it. I found that my 2nd section was more painful to recover from than my first, which is strange as I went through entire labour as well with my first. With a c section, you don't get skin to skin contact with your baby at the birth, you are more than likely apart from your baby after the birth while your in recovery ( which feels like hours), they cut through many layers of muscle and fat, you have a catheter, a wound to deal with/look after, it's hard to get around initially and lifting your other children after the birth is impossible. I still have permant numbness around wound traveling down one side of my groin. It's a lot to consider. I recommend having one if you don't have to.....


----------



## munch

* that was ment to read.... I recommend NOT having one if you don't have to....


----------



## mummyof2girlz

felynn so so sorry for your loss hun x x


----------



## Fifipots

munch said:


> Sorry for your loss Felynn.
> 
> Fifipots...I have had two c sections. First emergency after 18 hour labour and 2 hours pushing, 2nd elective. I would have given anything to have had my girls naturally. I think as you have had three babies naturally you would be crazy to opt for major surgery due to a timing inconvenience but as the other girls have said it's up to you and whether or not your ob will consider it. I found that my 2nd section was more painful to recover from than my first, which is strange as I went through entire labour as well with my first. With a c section, you don't get skin to skin contact with your baby at the birth, you are more than likely apart from your baby after the birth while your in recovery ( which feels like hours), they cut through many layers of muscle and fat, you have a catheter, a wound to deal with/look after, it's hard to get around initially and lifting your other children after the birth is impossible. I still have permant numbness around wound traveling down one side of my groin. It's a lot to consider. I recommend having one if you don't have to.....


Thank you, it's not completly unjust that I would consider it as my last baby got stuck and ended up with shoulder dystocia so wasn't a straight forward birth, also my inductions don't work straight away, always need more than 1 go! I'm just not very good at going into labour naturally!! 
Of course I would prefer a natural birth but just weighing up my options x


----------



## munch

Fifipots...totally understand, you need to look at all options. Esp after your last birth, sounds traumatic. Most important thing is to have a happy healthy baby at the end of it all no matter how they arrive. You have a gorgeous family, I bet they are excited about another brother or sister. Least we have some time to think about decisions :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi everyone. Felynn, again so sorry...

So I slept well last night...Thank God! But then this morning I rolled over and stretched and I felt a pain in my abdomen. It was like a stretching, muscle pull kinda feeling, so I hope baby is ok but it scared me. Has anyone else had this? It's just got me a little bit nervous. Hope it was just a muscle from baby growing and my stretch and not anything else.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

im so tired i had that yesterday when i stretched was more of a sharp stab pain which has had me a little worried as im in alot of pain with my lower back today


----------



## Honey.Bee

ImSoTired said:


> Hi everyone. Felynn, again so sorry...
> 
> So I slept well last night...Thank God! But then this morning I rolled over and stretched and I felt a pain in my abdomen. It was like a stretching, muscle pull kinda feeling, so I hope baby is ok but it scared me. Has anyone else had this? It's just got me a little bit nervous. Hope it was just a muscle from baby growing and my stretch and not anything else.

I get this quite frequently - usually when I roll over in bed or sometimes when I sit up quickly or cough. My midwife told me it is perfectly normal and just ligament stretching pains. I find it is better just to move gradually and then it doesn't seem to happen so much.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Sorry Felynn. :hugs: 

The same thing happens to me sometimes if I move too quickly. I think its fairly common. Still worries me, like I think I pulled or broke something in there :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks I'm happy I'm not the only one. I was thinking it's probably because my stomach muscles are stretching enough on their own making room for baby and when I stretched it just aggravated the already stretching muscles. It just made me nervous for a bit. I hope baby is ok in there and every little thing makes me think, 'uh oh I hope the baby is ok'. I wish there were a little screen in there soI could just see baby all of the time. Maybe I would worry less? lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

FeLynn said:


> You are going to need to remove my name, sadly I have another angle baby! good luck to the rest of you December Snowflakes!!!!!

FeLynn I am so sorry hun. Take care & I hope to see you with a BFP with your forever baby very soon :hugs: x



ImSoTired said:


> Thanks I'm happy I'm not the only one. I was thinking it's probably because my stomach muscles are stretching enough on their own making room for baby and when I stretched it just aggravated the already stretching muscles. It just made me nervous for a bit. I hope baby is ok in there and every little thing makes me think, 'uh oh I hope the baby is ok'. I wish there were a little screen in there soI could just see baby all of the time. Maybe I would worry less? lol

A little screen to view in there would be amazing!! :haha: I also get it, sometimes when move to quickly, pretty sure it is just stretching :)


----------



## Saradavies89

So sorry FeLynn

Went for my scan on friday and it was amazing baby was jumping around and the sonographer said the baby is a very active little one, They measured bby and the first time he/she was 11 weeks 3 days like we thought i was they done it again and baby measured 11 weeks 5 days and then baby stretched out for her and she done it again and he/she was 12 weeks so she gave us the middle measurement 11 weeks 5 days so my EDD is Dec the 16th now :D, once ive put the pic on my come ill put it on here for all too see. Well after the scan we went shopping and bought loads and how good are these new monitors with screens on so ya can see the baby, well my OH being my OH wanted one but they are amazing. Just can not wait now untill my 20 week scan and found out the sex xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Just noticed aswell am 12 weeks today wohooooooo :D xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Just though i would post again as i am sat here thinking and looking on google about it, Who is planning on breastfeeding already breast fed prev etc. I'm looking at breastfeeding i would love too but i then dont just want the baby to see me as a feeding machine i no that sounds horrible but i dont want the baby to be passed to me and just see me as am going to feed it. I also want OH to do night feeds and to feed the baby in the day bc i want him to bond with the baby and i know he will love it but i also no he wants me to breastfeed, i am defiantly going to give it a try and was thinking about expressing so that everyone can feed the baby but ive read up on a few things about nipple confusion and all stuff like tht now im just confused but one thing i do know is i want OH to bond and feed the baby too, i just dont no anyone got any advice ? xxxx

P.S - i know half of this may not make sense cz wen i start blabbering on i dont make sense lol xxxx


----------



## munch

Saradavies89...Glad you enjoyed scan, we have the same due date! I am also 12 weeks today but have my 12 week scan on Thurs so it could change. 

I think you maybe looking to far ahead re the breast feeding situation. I think you will need to wait and see what happens and what is best for you and bub. I breastfed my first till she was 10 months and my second till she was 13 months. I never felt like a feeding machine but I do get what you mean, it can at times be time consuming and "ties" you to the baby, but I just loved it. It takes a bit of work, trial and error at first but once you have it down it's (in my experience) amazing. It's great also when immunisation cones around as you can just pop them on the boob and they calm right down :) I could never express, I found it painful and would only ever get a small amount but I do know many women that haven't had problems. As for DH, he can bond with the baby in different ways, he could for instance do the bathing when he is able, this is very bonding. There are stacks of support networks out there for breast feeding mums too. One thing about breastfeeding it's not just about feeding the baby, if all is going right it is the most special bond between a mother and baby :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you had a great scan Sara :) I'll change your EDD when I'm back on my laptop.

I also agree with munch on the BF'ing topic, give it a go and see how you feel :) its a very personal choice. I tried to BF my DD but it hurt so much, problem was was that I never sought any help so I ended up exclusively expressing with a breast pump for 6 weeks (HARD WORK!!!) until my milk ran dry. The guilt that still consumes me to this day for not trying harder or getting help is massive :( the times I did manage to BF her successfully were amazing, and just seeing her grow & thrive from something that I had produced was the best feeling in the world. She has quite bad eczema now and I always wonder if she'd of had it if I had continued to BF :shrug: so I know with 110% certainty I'll BF this time round!


----------



## juless

I breastfed but also used formula (baby was so big she was always hungry, so I couldn't seem to give her enough milk!). Mostly breastmilk though. Noone tells you how hard it can be in the beginning, that it can be quite painful and frustraiting. I almost quit a few times! But if you keep at it, get help if you are in pain from a breastfeeding consultant, and suddenly it becomes so easy! It ended up being awesome and I really miss it now! It was so convenient to get up with her in the night and all I had to do was pull up my shirt. She'd lay in bed with me to eat, I never had to go prepare a bottle. SO easy! Nice when you're on the go as well and they get hungry. Rose used a bottle also and never had any troubles going from one to the other. If there was milk in it she was happy, lol!


----------



## Evian260

I BF 2 weeks with my son and am planning on going much longer with this baby! Only reason I quit was I had PPD.

On another scary note, I had to go to the ER yesterday. I was having some very strange cramping pain (no bleeding though) so we went in and they did blood work but they also had to give me a catheter to blow up my bladder for the pelvic ultrasound. They didn't numb me at all so it hurt SO BAD going in, and then the ultrasound hurt a ton because she was pushing onto my abdomen where it hurt for what seemed like ever, then they had to do an internal one which wasn't fun, and the lady dropped my urine collection bag which tugged on the catheter which hurt like a bitch! Then the dumb lady that we had to hunt down to take it out for me gave me no warning she was removing it and just yanked it out from the side of my bed. Needless to say I complained on my way out.

Everything turned out to be good, and we got to see the baby moving all over, stretching his legs out, and he or she was sucking its thumb. It was adorable, but I couldn't enjoy it much as I was in so much pain.... they said it could be round ligament pain or just stretching but I never thought it would hurt so bad. They said to take Tylenol. I was shocked. I'm wondering if it's scar tissue from my c-section scar that hurt so bad... but either way we missed a wedding we had to go to, which I felt awful about because they paid for us and we weren't there... :(


----------



## Fifipots

munch said:


> Fifipots...totally understand, you need to look at all options. Esp after your last birth, sounds traumatic. Most important thing is to have a happy healthy baby at the end of it all no matter how they arrive. You have a gorgeous family, I bet they are excited about another brother or sister. Least we have some time to think about decisions :)

Hopefully they'll be excited, we haven't told them yet, have got my scan on friday and once we get the all clear then we'll fill them in, can't believe we've managed to keep it secret all this time though, especially as my belly is getting bigger by the day x


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi, I'd love to join! I'm due December 25th, yay for a Christmas baby!


----------



## juless

Welcome scooby!!


----------



## RoosterBebe

Hi girls, how's everyone doing? I was reading through the posts to catch up and watching the amazing videos.....
I'm 11 weeks tomorrow, no scan yet but I have a Doppler tomorrow to hear some HB. Exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

I am exhausted girls (so exhausted iv not read previous posts,sorry:blush:) , my OHs company do charity work every year working with local charity's. Today we were doing a BBQ at local pub, my OH my self and one of my OH friends/colleagues showed up! Every other person that signed up for it just didn't show up, so instead of doing a two hour shift we did from 12-9, I'm not complaining cause it for a worthy charity........but that what annoys me, these guys didn't even bat an eyelid at letting a charity down! Shocking the world we live in! Sorry that wasn't even pregnancy related:shrug: just needed to rant at these selfish people!


----------



## Saradavies89

Baby Bell said:


> I am exhausted girls (so exhausted iv not read previous posts,sorry:blush:) , my OHs company do charity work every year working with local charity's. Today we were doing a BBQ at local pub, my OH my self and one of my OH friends/colleagues showed up! Every other person that signed up for it just didn't show up, so instead of doing a two hour shift we did from 12-9, I'm not complaining cause it for a worthy charity........but that what annoys me, these guys didn't even bat an eyelid at letting a charity down! Shocking the world we live in! Sorry that wasn't even pregnancy related:shrug: just needed to rant at these selfish people!

Im exhausted too but not due to doing too much i just hardly been getting any sleep :( and i get so upset and frustrated when i cant get to sleep, my OH just thinks im a moaner. Well yesterday i set up the baby's rocker and omg it made it all real and i just cant wait to get the baby in there now. I'm starting to stress about alot of things aswel which i think is contributing to the lack of sleep one of them things being WE NEED A HOUSE ARGGGGHHHH why cant life just be easy lol :cry:, just anywhere we find out nice to start renting just goes off the market in no time and im too fussy to just have anywhere, my mum keeps telling me not to worry and that me the baby and my OH are welcome to stay at home untill we find somewhere we want to live, even tho she knows we would rather be somewhere before the baby comes but i suppose if we have to we have too. I live in north wales i feel so sorry for people that live in city's bc round here for a decent house to rent thts got a nice garden and obv the house is sorta modern its £650 upwards for a months rent thats without the rest of the bills on top. Last year we was buying a house we had the deposit ready and everything and rang the mortgage company up to start the ball rolling and they decided that 12 thousand pound deposit wasnt enough they wanted 20 thousand, which we obv havent got that kind of money and now we defo havent got that kind of money with a baby on the way :cry: grrrrrrr lifes a bitch xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

scoobydrlp said:


> Hi, I'd love to join! I'm due December 25th, yay for a Christmas baby!

Welcome and congrats! Will add you to our list :flower:



Saradavies89 said:


> Baby Bell said:
> 
> 
> I am exhausted girls (so exhausted iv not read previous posts,sorry:blush:) , my OHs company do charity work every year working with local charity's. Today we were doing a BBQ at local pub, my OH my self and one of my OH friends/colleagues showed up! Every other person that signed up for it just didn't show up, so instead of doing a two hour shift we did from 12-9, I'm not complaining cause it for a worthy charity........but that what annoys me, these guys didn't even bat an eyelid at letting a charity down! Shocking the world we live in! Sorry that wasn't even pregnancy related:shrug: just needed to rant at these selfish people!
> 
> 
> I'm not getting much sleep either hun :( lots of weird & crazy dreams and then stretchinhg is keeping me up. So tired :sleep:
> 
> You'll find somewhere I'm sure - it only takes one lovely house to pop up and then it'll be yours :)
> Im exhausted too but not due to doing too much i just hardly been getting any sleep :( and i get so upset and frustrated when i cant get to sleep, my OH just thinks im a moaner. Well yesterday i set up the baby's rocker and omg it made it all real and i just cant wait to get the baby in there now. I'm starting to stress about alot of things aswel which i think is contributing to the lack of sleep one of them things being WE NEED A HOUSE ARGGGGHHHH why cant life just be easy lol :cry:, just anywhere we find out nice to start renting just goes off the market in no time and im too fussy to just have anywhere, my mum keeps telling me not to worry and that me the baby and my OH are welcome to stay at home untill we find somewhere we want to live, even tho she knows we would rather be somewhere before the baby comes but i suppose if we have to we have too. I live in north wales i feel so sorry for people that live in city's bc round here for a decent house to rent thts got a nice garden and obv the house is sorta modern its £650 upwards for a months rent thats without the rest of the bills on top. Last year we was buying a house we had the deposit ready and everything and rang the mortgage company up to start the ball rolling and they decided that 12 thousand pound deposit wasnt enough they wanted 20 thousand, which we obv havent got that kind of money and now we defo havent got that kind of money with a baby on the way :cry: grrrrrrr lifes a bitch xxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## trgirl308

Evian, glad everything turned out ok, but I'm sorry about your overall experience. They don't sound very nice at the er you went to, hopefully they aren't the same ppl who will be doing the delivery. 

On the BF topic, I would like to, no question there, and I will do what I have to to make it possible. But I also intend on pumping so DH can feed her, I want him to bond and I want him to do some of the work. :) And I am not against formula sometimes after the first month if I'm not able to pump enough. But again as the other ladies said it is a personal choice and you will see when the time comes what is best for you.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Saradavies89 said:


> Im exhausted too but not due to doing too much i just hardly been getting any sleep :( and i get so upset and frustrated when i cant get to sleep, my OH just thinks im a moaner. Well yesterday i set up the baby's rocker and omg it made it all real and i just cant wait to get the baby in there now. I'm starting to stress about alot of things aswel which i think is contributing to the lack of sleep one of them things being WE NEED A HOUSE ARGGGGHHHH why cant life just be easy lol :cry:, just anywhere we find out nice to start renting just goes off the market in no time and im too fussy to just have anywhere, my mum keeps telling me not to worry and that me the baby and my OH are welcome to stay at home untill we find somewhere we want to live, even tho she knows we would rather be somewhere before the baby comes but i suppose if we have to we have too. I live in north wales i feel so sorry for people that live in city's bc round here for a decent house to rent thts got a nice garden and obv the house is sorta modern its £650 upwards for a months rent thats without the rest of the bills on top. Last year we was buying a house we had the deposit ready and everything and rang the mortgage company up to start the ball rolling and they decided that 12 thousand pound deposit wasnt enough they wanted 20 thousand, which we obv havent got that kind of money and now we defo havent got that kind of money with a baby on the way :cry: grrrrrrr lifes a bitch xxxxx

I completely understand this. My sleep pattern has been so off, which leaves me exhausted at work. :headspin: And DH and I have a 2bd apt now, which is fine for us and the 2 boys but with this little one on the way we need more room. We want to buy a house but things have just been going so wrong lately that it's got that process sidelined at least until next year. I don't want to move to another apartment and change the boy's school, only to change it again when we do move into a house. I want to move once and that be that, you know? So frustrating...

On another note, I went to Babies-R-Us to shop for a friend's baby shower and wanted to buy everything in the store. But I was good and didn't buy anything besides what I went in there for. Although I do have my eye on the cutest, gender-neutral bassinet! We're trying to hold off on buying things until we know the sex-which isn't until forever. :x


----------



## ImSoTired

Sara how nice of your mother to offer to let you stay as long as needed. I know you want your own place and extra room for baby, but I think that hanging out at home for a bit is a good idea. Maybe it'll give you a chance to build up more money to move out. Take your time, I'm sure you'll be able to afford a place in no time. 

As for the lack of sleep, I know what you mean. It doesn't happen to me every night, but it happens a lot. It's a mixture of nerves and being uncomfortable. I'm just thankful for the sleep I do get.

DH has to paint baby's room still. He's been working a lot of overtime and hasn't had the chance to paint the rooms we discussed him painting. Hopefully I can get him to do it this weekend. I'm excited to buy the baby furniture but that will most likely be our last purchase until we find out the sex. I can't wait and I feel like they are making me wait forever:cry: all the way until July 27th! I'll be 21 weeks then and I'm not sure I can wait that long! I just hope in the meantime that baby is growing well and healthy and that time flys! 

I just realized I have 3 months down, 6 to go! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bbygurl719

i have an appttoday n we get to listen to the heartbeat im soooo excited


----------



## GenYsuperlady

13 weeks today and still nauseous! Dang!

Also my sleep sucks now too - I've become such a light sleeper...used to be dead to the world now wake 4-5x a night! 

Boooo to Mondays.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope you girls with nausea feel better soon. I've been pretty lucky as I've had VERY few symptoms through this whole thing and what nausea I had was easily controlable. Good luck to all of you. 

Does anyone else have a big belly now? I definately have a pregnant belly. It's a lot less noticeable in a baggy tshirt but in a tight fitting top or tank top it's enormous! Here I am at 13w 4d, today! Sorry if I just look obese...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0304.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Baby Bell

Sara I was in the same position last year, living with my parents, OH at his and pregnant, but things just came together! Baby was due in January we found a place round the corner from my work and two mins from my parents within our price range (we renting as like you can't afford to safe a deposit big enough) in October. In my mum had said if we didn't find a suitable place we could all live with them untill we did, so there was no pressure, we just took our time till we find the perfect home (I refused to live anywhere dodgy with my baby lol I'm a snob when it comes to my kids lol) 

ImsoTired my belly is big now too, at first I thought it was bloat, but it's solid and never goes away lol

I just cried at RatRace:blush: I was just so happy they gave all the money to charity and looked so much fun stage diving! This baby......honestly lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Nice bump ImSoTired! 

I could hide it before, not so much now. That's ok though, it looks cute in my sundresses. That' all I wear now a days anyways when I'm not at work. I dress professional at work and most time you can only see slightly that there's something there. But if you see me on the weekends, I look prego!

Anyhow, I'm so excited. Just scheduled my private gender scan for June 30. I'll be 17w4d then! Can't wait for DH to see our lo. I go to OB on June 16 and will hear heartbeat but wouldn't be able to see lo again until the week of July 17. Forever away. DH has such a hard time taking off work in the middle of the day. This way we get to go on the weekend and see our little jumping jelly bean together.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am so tired lately too, I thought it eased off in 2nd tri :lol: I haven't been sleeping well at all though so that'll be why.

Lovely bump imsotired :) Mine is popping out quite nicely too, shall try take a pic soon x


----------



## LuluSS

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Nice bump ImSoTired!
> 
> I could hide it before, not so much now. That's ok though, it looks cute in my sundresses. That' all I wear now a days anyways when I'm not at work. I dress professional at work and most time you can only see slightly that there's something there. But if you see me on the weekends, I look prego!
> 
> Anyhow, I'm so excited. Just scheduled my private gender scan for June 30. I'll be 17w4d then! Can't wait for DH to see our lo. I go to OB on June 16 and will hear heartbeat but wouldn't be able to see lo again until the week of July 17. Forever away. DH has such a hard time taking off work in the middle of the day. This way we get to go on the weekend and see our little jumping jelly bean together.

My private gender scan is also June 30th! I will only be 15w6d then. So excited!!!


----------



## Krippy

I keep going back and forth between finding out and not finding out. I am pretty sure that we are going to stay team yellow like we did with RJ...I really thought I wanted to know but now I just don't care what it is just as long as it is healthy. Therefore I can wait and have the big surprise on my baby's bday! :) We will see if I change my mind before my detail scan on July 25th! hehehehe!


----------



## stark18

Went for a checkup today, everything is looking good. We got to hear the heartbeat and it took the doctor less than a second to find it so I was happy. We got our gender scan scheduled for July 2nd. CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## SaucySac38

I am so glad I am not the only one whose symptoms have not eased up! I can't sleep through the night either and I am just exhausted. The good news is my appetite seems to be returning though the nausea has not gone completely. I have to remember to eat or it is merciless. 

I am waiting for those days when I am just happy-go-lucky pregnant!


----------



## samj732

I literally JUST had the weirdest feeling in my tummy, like gas moving but not? wtf? It's impossible for me to feel baby right now right?

On another note, I've been having some uncomfortable cramps the last few days, going to bring it up to my doctor on Wednesday and hopefully get an ultrasound since they don't do 12 week scans here. FX it works cuz I'm dying to see bubs!


----------



## MrsBunny13

hi ladies!!

well our news is starting to filter out to our friends and family. it still doesn't feel real yet though! i have started burping A LOT! i am gross!!! plus getting acid reflux, so am sipping peppermint tea - looking online it seems that pepp tea is OK. 

the weirdest thing is i have this kind of metallic taste in my mouth all the time! yuck! anybody else have that, or is it just a special symptom for me!!! hehe!!!

hope everyone is wellxxxx


----------



## trgirl308

No metallic taste here... but I do have trouble sleeping. Between getting up to pee and just being uncomfortable it can be really annoying. And now as of 2 nights ago some serious pain in my hips when I sleep....


----------



## Momto3and...

LuluSS said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump ImSoTired!
> 
> I could hide it before, not so much now. That's ok though, it looks cute in my sundresses. That' all I wear now a days anyways when I'm not at work. I dress professional at work and most time you can only see slightly that there's something there. But if you see me on the weekends, I look prego!
> 
> Anyhow, I'm so excited. Just scheduled my private gender scan for June 30. I'll be 17w4d then! Can't wait for DH to see our lo. I go to OB on June 16 and will hear heartbeat but wouldn't be able to see lo again until the week of July 17. Forever away. DH has such a hard time taking off work in the middle of the day. This way we get to go on the weekend and see our little jumping jelly bean together.
> 
> My private gender scan is also June 30th! I will only be 15w6d then. So excited!!!Click to expand...

June 30th is a big day for alot of us! It is also my gender scan! Can't wait!!! 3.5 weeks!!!!


----------



## Momto3and...

samj732 said:


> I literally JUST had the weirdest feeling in my tummy, like gas moving but not? wtf? It's impossible for me to feel baby right now right?
> 
> On another note, I've been having some uncomfortable cramps the last few days, going to bring it up to my doctor on Wednesday and hopefully get an ultrasound since they don't do 12 week scans here. FX it works cuz I'm dying to see bubs!

I have been getting that too!! Especially when I am laying down. So funny! This am my OH said he felt the baby. He was so excited I could not let him know that was a gas bubble and went with it. :winkwink: If I didnt know the most of the movement was too high to be baby, I would sware it was! I have had a couple flutters very low, which could be baby movements. This is baby#4 and they say that you can feel earlier after yours first, since you know what to feel for. Anyways, it is fun to pretend the gas bubbles are babies little arms and feet. :) :winkwink:


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's not impossible to feel baby so early samj732, it is just very rare (especially on first pregnancies). Maybe you're one of the lucky ones though :D you can definitely tell the difference between gas and those first popping sensations though, so you will know for sure as soon as you start to feel some more!

No metallic taste for me, I think it is a common preggo symptom though. Strange!

Only 11 days to go until my gender scan AND my holiday :wohoo: I am literally so excited I could wee! Haha!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hooraay for June 30! It still seems so far away but at least we have a date :happydance:

We went looking at cribs, strollers and carseats last night. So funny how DH views things. We're not buying quite yet but even just hearing our differing views, man this is going to interesting to say the least. 

I'm still having sleeping issues too. Between the peeing, the gas and general inability to get comfortable I've not slept much at night. It makes it even more difficult to get up in the morning, especially with no coffee.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh and yes, 14 weeks today, whoot whoot!!!


----------



## Krippy

I must be the only one sleeping like a baby! I am still so congested that it is driving me nuts though but other than that I am feeling great!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye, Lolly. That's so exciting, I can only imagine how happy you are that your date and holiday are so close!!!

Krippy, I'm so jealous! I wish I could sleep.

My boss is so nice. I stepped away from my desk for a moment and when I came back I had a bag from Destination Maternity with 3 maternity tops and a goodie bag full of coupons  I could cry, she is so sweet!


----------



## daydream

Krippy - I'm sleeping a lot as well. I get up once to pee but then go right to sleep.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 14 weeks Blu :happydance: that is so sweet of your boss!

Krippy, I am jealous too! I was sleeping pretty well, it all seems to have gone wrong as soon as I got to 2nd Tri :wacko:


----------



## SaucySac38

ttc_lolly - I was sleeping okay until 2nd Tri as well. Now, I am waking up a few times a night. Oh well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Some nights i sleep awesome some nights barely at all. It's a toss up lately. I'm not at all useful if I don't sleep at least 9 hours undisturbed:blush:. 

Anyway I can't wait to be 14 weeks. So exciting. Dh and I dtd and I haven't spotted at all so I love the second tri already, lol! But I still have to wait 7 weeks to see baby again and I don't think I can wait that long. Hopefully the OB will break down and give me another in between. Or maybe I can call up and see if they have an appt a bit sooner? We'll see I guess. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## daydream

Eeep well maybe now I'm not quite so excited about second tri. I hope the decreased nausea will be worth the decrease in sleep as well.


----------



## Evian260

blu that's amazing! lol


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all had appt yeterday got to hear babies heartbeat but they didnt tell me the heartrate. i go back on june 18thfor my 12 week scan il b 12+3


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm happy to report that I am 11 weeks today, and am not nauseous for the first time since 5+6!! Hoping this is a trend and not a 1 day thing. I would gladly trade some sleep for a lack of nausea. My NT scan is in 9 days, so excited to see baby again!!


----------



## Baby Bell

So it's 20.43 here, and after I write this post I'm off to bed......I'm exhausted and grumpy lol. This time next week I will have had my scan AND when I wake up tomorrow baby will be 11weeks and a lime! I love limes, especially in a corona :haha: how I wish I could have a nice cold corona just now:shrug:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive Not been on for a few days sadly on Saturday night my husband had chest pains rushed him to a and e to find out his lung had collapsed and now has a hole in it! Was such a shock hes only twenty Seven so Ive been driving thirty miles a day to the hospital and back! Been exhausted beyond belief and my two darling daughters have been nightmares! Hoping he will be home next week i hate being in the house on my own.. And Ive just realised am fifteen weeks Tomorrow


----------



## Honey.Bee

mummyof2girlz said:


> Ive Not been on for a few days sadly on Saturday night my husband had chest pains rushed him to a and e to find out his lung had collapsed and now has a hole in it! Was such a shock hes only twenty Seven so Ive been driving thirty miles a day to the hospital and back! Been exhausted beyond belief and my two darling daughters have been nightmares! Hoping he will be home next week i hate being in the house on my own.. And Ive just realised am fifteen weeks Tomorrow

Sending loads of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: your way x

I am sure that you must be beside yourself with worry. A few months ago my husband had a stroke (aged 34) and it felt like my life turned upside down. I hope your husband is being well cared for. Do you know how long he will be in hospital? From experience, please make sure you take care of yourself in all of this. At first you will be running on adrenaline, then you will be exhausted. Can anyone help you with the girls, even for a night? Take any help that is offered! I hope your husband is on the mend and home very soon. X


----------



## Honey.Bee

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Yaye, Lolly. That's so exciting, I can only imagine how happy you are that your date and holiday are so close!!!
> 
> Krippy, I'm so jealous! I wish I could sleep.
> 
> My boss is so nice. I stepped away from my desk for a moment and when I came back I had a bag from Destination Maternity with 3 maternity tops and a goodie bag full of coupons  I could cry, she is so sweet!

That's lovely Blu :hugs:

I was really worried about telling my manager, especially as my pregnancy means that it is very likely that I will need to leave and relocate, but he was wonderful. He told me that if I leave, I can go with my head held high and that I should be proud of all I have achieved. I nearly cried. Such a relief. It makes such a difference when maternity leave is handled well, doesn't it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG mummyof2girlz :hugs::hugs: how scary, I hope he's doing well and is back home with you soon x

Honey.Bee that must have been horrible for you too, I can't even imagine :hugs: that's lovely what your boss said to you though! Mine just said "not another one"!! I think I was the 7th to announce her pregnancy within the company in that year :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh, and here's my bump pic from today (14+5). Don't mind the mess in the background, our living room is like toys r us with DD's toys scattered around everywhere :haha:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/d1670719.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

Wow nice bump pic!

Mummyof2, so sorry, glad your DH is doing better, and fx he gets to come home soon. :hugs:

On the topic of sleeping, does anyone know what positions you shouldn't sleep in? I've finally managed to not sleep on my stomach and I never slept on my back, but I read that you should sleep on your left side because circulation is better.. but I can't sleep in the same position all night I have to move... anyone else heard that?


----------



## Evian260

mummyof2 so sorry to hear! :hug: hope he is home soon! and yes, ask for help even for an hour if you can! :)

lolly nice bump!!! :)

honeybee - so glad it went well for you!


----------



## juless

trgirl308 said:


> Wow nice bump pic!
> 
> Mummyof2, so sorry, glad your DH is doing better, and fx he gets to come home soon. :hugs:
> 
> On the topic of sleeping, does anyone know what positions you shouldn't sleep in? I've finally managed to not sleep on my stomach and I never slept on my back, but I read that you should sleep on your left side because circulation is better.. but I can't sleep in the same position all night I have to move... anyone else heard that?


I've read about not sleeping on your back on sleeping on your left side. I try to sleep on my left but always wake up on my back! I have a pillow that's an L shape, so I put one side between my knees and squish the other behind my back, so that when I roll on my back I'm angled off my back. Works sometimes but not always! It's so hard when you're unconscious!

mummyof2, hoping you OH heals quickly and gets home soon! So sorry to hear of that!!

Lolly, LOVING the bump pic! I've gotta get around to taking my own, but it's hard to find time in the day! Your room looks much tidier than mine, lol!

AFM, I am SO happy that here in my province they decided that starting July (which is when I am due for my ultrasound) they are going to start telling the gender if you ask! Only if the baby cooperates and they happen to see it, they won't go out of their way for it though. I'm reeeeally hoping baby shows his/her bits, lol! Otherwise I'll have to pay $200 for a private scan!


----------



## mtmnleg

Hey ladies I really need to vent :(
I'm having a really bad day and just wondered if anyone was going through as much as I am..(forgive me for the long paragraph)

I recently started at a staffing company in their office in February. I found out we are pregnant in May and have been since April. I had a GREAT boss that would have done anything for me and let me leave for all my doctor appointments and didn't make me take PTO for it.. well she got sick and eventually was replaced by another manager that is HORRIBLE. I mean I called in sick a couple weeks ago and she took out for my vacation without telling me. I left early Friday because I was feeling sick and accused me of lying just to leave the office:nope:
I only have 5 days of PTO left to take for the entire year and she is going to make me use it on my doctor appointments for my entire pregnancy(which I am going to have tons of time over that I am going to have to take unpaid) because my doctor is an hour away and the latest appointment they have is 4. SO that means I am going to atleast have to leave at 2:45-3 to get there on time every time. . .
I am just really upset about all this because on top of this I absolutely HATE the job and really want out. I haven't been there for a year yet so I can't even get FMLA when I go on leave, I have to take unpaid non job protected leave.

So sorry for the rant and rave, just wondering if anyone else is going through similar situations?!
Thanks for listening :)


----------



## trgirl308

mtmnleg, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your new boss sucks. Can you speak to HR or someone else about the situation? Or can you arrange to work later on one day and so you can leave for your appointment the next? Hope everything works out. :hugs:


----------



## mtmnleg

trgirl308 said:


> mtmnleg, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your new boss sucks. Can you speak to HR or someone else about the situation? Or can you arrange to work later on one day and so you can leave for your appointment the next? Hope everything works out. :hugs:

I tried that today, I thought that would be a great idea! HR said it is at the discretion of my new manager...and guess what she said no:(
Which is completely ridiculous!! Thank you for the hugs and warm wishes :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Morning snowflakes :)

I've been told by midwife I have a uti and have been prescribed cephalexin, has anyone taken this during pregnancy?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Thank you ladies, hopefully find out today if he is being moved to a bigger better hospital only downside is its a lot further away which will mean more travelling about 50 miles a day but they are better equipped to deal with this type of thing my localish hospitals are pretty basic. Does kind of feel like im running on empty. my husband is the stricter of the two of us so i think the girls are taking advantage but im pretty hot tempered at the moment so my mum has had them a few times but she works nights a lot.. hoping he will be home soon FX.. I am also 15 weeks today!!! 4 months next week... still not had a letter for my 20 week scan is that right? feel i should have had one by now


----------



## Saradavies89

mtmnleg - god thats hard, here if you are pregnant you get all your scan appointments and docs appointments off and paid for.

Well am having a bit of a rough time atm me and OH nearly split up for good last night, we are fine now we both love each other so much we r going to try again but have said that if we end up questioning our relationship again then no matter how much we love each other we think it will b best to try n b separate, we have just been arguing so much recently i think its just due to the stress of everything of not having a house having a baby on the way and i also found out last week my mum has cancer, and she has to go in on friday for her op to get it out and to check that it hasn't spread else where. I think i've just got too much going on atm, i just hope me and OH can work through this cz he means the world to me xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) it has seriously just popped out over the last week! I finally look a bit pregnant and not like the fatty who has eaten all the pies :haha:

juless - Thatg's fab news they've changed the rules just in time for your scan :yipee: let's hope baby doesn't get stage fright and will show it's bits!

mtmnleg - I'm really sorry your boss is being a dick :hugs: Not much advice to give as sounds like we have complete different laws over here in the UK. Pregnant women are quite heavily protected against any kind of discrimination in the wrokplace and we are given paid time off for any antenatal appointments too. Do you not have any thing like that in the over there?

mummyof2girlz - Happy 15 weeks! Did you not get booked in for your 20 week scan after having your 12 week one? I did, not sure it's the same everywhere though. I'd ring them up if I was you, if you've been missed out and then they find out too late you might not get in at 20weeks and have to wait even longer.

Sara - Sorry to hear about your mum & your fight with OH :( :hugs: Sounds like you have got loads going on right now, and pregnancy hormones don't help the matter either.


----------



## Saradavies89

Here is my scan at 11 weeks 5 days but its not the best of pics tht she could of taken and pic tht i have taken but OH has gone and lost our pic lol so i will have ti take a new one when i go me mums cz i gave her one xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww lovely pic Sara :) Your OH lost your scan pic!? This is why I don't trust my OH to take ours out of the house :rofl: he would lose it too!


----------



## trgirl308

Lol, that reminds me I was supposed to give DH our scan pics to bring to work.. but I forgot... lol

mtmnleg, sorry hr didn't work. I work at a bank so maternity leave is almost like a rite of passage cuz it is so common. We don't officially get time off for doctors appointments, but our bosses and hr always want to make sure we are happy and not complaining so they give us a lot of flexibility. Did you mention that you won't get paid maternity leave anyways? So can you just start looking for another job? Are you planning on working after the baby?

I feel like my belly has gotten smaller, DH disagrees.. I've always had a fold in my stomach, and not from fat, just how my stomach is shaped right along where my belly button is. So now that I'm pregnant my belly has pushed out but the fold is still there so if you don't know me I really just look fat. I'm eager for my belly to pop out so that fold goes away and it is obvious that I'm pregnant. :(


----------



## Saradavies89

ttc_lolly said:


> Awww lovely pic Sara :) Your OH lost your scan pic!? This is why I don't trust my OH to take ours out of the house :rofl: he would lose it too!

Yup he is hopeless honestly, I think he's left it at he's aunties farm and if he has that's the last we will see of it as there havin loads of work done, unless dan finds it when he's doin some of the work he's a pleb head lol, gutted now tho cz I'll have to scan either my mums or his mums ad we will jus har to have a copy n they can have the proper prints. Did the sonographer tell anyone that you have to pay for your pics at the next scan, if so how much are they not bothered at all about payin jus think it's bloody stupid lol xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

It varies hospital to hospital, some are free and others are scandalously priced! My hospital charge £2.50 per photo x


----------



## Evian260

ocean_pearl said:


> Morning snowflakes :)
> 
> I've been told by midwife I have a uti and have been prescribed cephalexin, has anyone taken this during pregnancy?


My sis is a pharmacist and I'm pretty sure it's safe :)


----------



## Krippy

Evian260 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Morning snowflakes :)
> 
> I've been told by midwife I have a uti and have been prescribed cephalexin, has anyone taken this during pregnancy?
> 
> 
> My sis is a pharmacist and I'm pretty sure it's safe :)Click to expand...

I have been prescribed antibiotics for a sinus infection...I have been nervous to take them but I can't stand the pain anymore. I keep thinking why would a Dr. prescribe them if they weren't safe. I still have waited 3-4 days but today I am starting them to ease my suffering! I am sure you will be fine too hun! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls x


----------



## SaucySac38

Got a box of goodies from Mom yesterday! A crib set, come baby clothes (mostly onesies), a formula carrier and a Moby! Loving it.


----------



## Honey.Bee

ocean_pearl said:


> Morning snowflakes :)
> 
> I've been told by midwife I have a uti and have been prescribed cephalexin, has anyone taken this during pregnancy?

Hi ocean_pearl - I've checked the British National Formulary for you (this is the most up to date record of drugs that Doctors prescribe and lists contra-indications etc). It states that Cephalexin is not own to be harmful in pregnancy.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks honey.bee! I just want this dreadful uti gone!


----------



## ImSoTired

SaucySac38 said:


> Got a box of goodies from Mom yesterday! A crib set, come baby clothes (mostly onesies), a formula carrier and a Moby! Loving it.

Ooh, how fun. I'm in need of anything baby right now. I'm just still so afraid to buy anything and when I go to buy I just look and never buy. I wish someone would buy me something...lol


----------



## Honey.Bee

ocean_pearl said:


> Thanks honey.bee! I just want this dreadful uti gone!

I bet! Hope it didn't get in the way of your jubilee celebrations! I bet London was mad over the weekend. x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Honey.Bee said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks honey.bee! I just want this dreadful uti gone!
> 
> I bet! Hope it didn't get in the way of your jubilee celebrations! I bet London was mad over the weekend. xClick to expand...

Well I couldn't get my prescription as everything was closed until today! Luckily I wasn't feeling as ill but got them just in time! But I had a good one, hope you did too!


----------



## Honey.Bee

mummyof2girlz said:


> Thank you ladies, hopefully find out today if he is being moved to a bigger better hospital only downside is its a lot further away which will mean more travelling about 50 miles a day but they are better equipped to deal with this type of thing my localish hospitals are pretty basic. Does kind of feel like im running on empty. my husband is the stricter of the two of us so i think the girls are taking advantage but im pretty hot tempered at the moment so my mum has had them a few times but she works nights a lot.. hoping he will be home soon FX.. I am also 15 weeks today!!! 4 months next week... still not had a letter for my 20 week scan is that right? feel i should have had one by now

I hope your husband does get transferred. In my experience, bigger teaching hospitals are the place to be for more specialised treatments. I transferred DH when he was poorly because I wasn't happy with our local hospital and it was the best decision I have ever made. Glad your Mum is on hand too. Here's hoping you are back to normality soon. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

So I was upset that my gender scan was sooo late compared to everyone elses. I called up the place where my scans are being done (my OB refers patients there for the NT ultrasound and gender, etc) and I asked for an earlier appt. At first she said we do all our gender scans at 20 weeks blah blah blah. And I said I'll be 21 weeks then. And she agreed and my gender scan is now July 20th instead or the 27th. COME ON 6 WEEKS, FLY BY!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Momto3and...

ImSoTired said:


> So I was upset that my gender scan was sooo late compared to everyone elses. I called up the place where my scans are being done (my OB refers patients there for the NT ultrasound and gender, etc) and I asked for an earlier appt. At first she said we do all our gender scans at 20 weeks blah blah blah. And I said I'll be 21 weeks then. And she agreed and my gender scan is now July 20th instead or the 27th. COME ON 6 WEEKS, FLY BY!!!!:dohh:

My OB does them at 20 weeks as well. I am not patient, so I am going privatly to find out at 15 weeks, and will use my 20 week appointment just for confirmation. :happydance: Hang in there, time will fly by!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Momto3and... said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So I was upset that my gender scan was sooo late compared to everyone elses. I called up the place where my scans are being done (my OB refers patients there for the NT ultrasound and gender, etc) and I asked for an earlier appt. At first she said we do all our gender scans at 20 weeks blah blah blah. And I said I'll be 21 weeks then. And she agreed and my gender scan is now July 20th instead or the 27th. COME ON 6 WEEKS, FLY BY!!!!:dohh:
> 
> My OB does them at 20 weeks as well. I am not patient, so I am going privatly to find out at 15 weeks, and will use my 20 week appointment just for confirmation. :happydance: Hang in there, time will fly by!!!!Click to expand...

Oh I wish I could but I don't know how much it would cost and I wouldn't even know where to go for one around here. The hospital I guess:shrug:


----------



## Momto3and...

Yay!!! I am officially under the 200 day countdown!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## daydream

I'm the same as Momto3. I would have had to wait until 15 weeks but the perinatal place I go to for the scans offers 3d ultrasounds. The gender scan is $65 so we booked that at 15 weeks


----------



## daydream

Ohhh plum today for the big 12 weeks!! Woo!


----------



## LillyLee

Maybe this is a little bit preemptive, but I'm a planner. (I've also heard that daycare in my area has horrendous wait times). Called a place that had been recommended to me. $1030 dollars a month. Is this typical?! I think my head is going to explode. That's almost half of my monthly pay.


----------



## samj732

Holy smokes, just got back from my 12 week check up where my OB thought there might be twins, so I got my ultrasound!! Thankfully no twins, but look at this bubs!! :cloud9: Well you can kinda see, it's a picture off my phone of the picture of the films haha.

The ultrasound tech dated me exactly 13 weeks, so I was fast forwarded 8 days to 12-12-12! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/samj732/208876_3403114518078_1794134872_n.jpg


----------



## Krippy

LillyLee said:


> Maybe this is a little bit preemptive, but I'm a planner. (I've also heard that daycare in my area has horrendous wait times). Called a place that had been recommended to me. $1030 dollars a month. Is this typical?! I think my head is going to explode. That's almost half of my monthly pay.

I do childcare out of my home and I charge $1000/month. So I think that it is quite typical. Here childcare can range $900-1300/month depending on the caregiver.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Iam one hundred percent positive i felt baby today! Was like a fast two flutters then a thud i remember the sensation from my last pregnancies cheered me up a lot!


----------



## Evian260

I felt baby today too!


----------



## mtmnleg

Sarahdavies89-yeah it is hard I am really stressing over it, you guys are lucky across the pond!! I hope everything gets better with ur mom and OH. 

Ttc_lolly-Usually if you have a GOOD employer over here they let you off for stuff like that and if you are there long enough you get FMLA where you can take time off and get paid when the baby is born. Since I have only been there since February(I so should have never taken this new job) I am not qualified for FMLA. When I am due is only TWO MONTHS away from my year I need to be there, that is crazy.

Trgirl308-yes I am looking for a new job very hard right now, but dont know whether I should tell them I am pregnant or not?? Im 11 weeks so Im not showing yet..Unfortunately, I have to work after having baby, but my MIL is a stay at home wife and is going to keep the baby for us. I wont get paid maternity leave and my job will not be protected while I am on leave, so they could fire me during that time(which they did to my last boss, but she had pancreatitis and was out for a month and a half) .. I really feel like I got screwed with this job, when I took it I had no idea we would be pregnant a month later, as I was on BC..

Thanks ladies for all the advice:)


----------



## munch

mummyof2girlz said:


> Iam one hundred percent positive i felt baby today! Was like a fast two flutters then a thud i remember the sensation from my last pregnancies cheered me up a lot!

Awesome!!! How exciting, can't wait for that.... 


I had my 12 week scan this morning, was lovely! Everything ok, numbers ok, which was worrying me as I am 39. :) Baby was in uncooperative and he said he was unable to tell babies sex at this point! Bummer had fx that we might find out. Another 7 weeks till next scan...seems so long long away!


----------



## Saradavies89

i can not wait to get my letter telling me wen my appoinment is for my next scan its so exciting xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

ive woke up this morning and seem to have a belly all of a sudden the first thing me mum said is do u need a massive poo hahah, which may have sumin to do with it TMI i no but o well haha, but i woke up and just though wow where the hel has that come from xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj732 said:


> Holy smokes, just got back from my 12 week check up where my OB thought there might be twins, so I got my ultrasound!! Thankfully no twins, but look at this bubs!! :cloud9: Well you can kinda see, it's a picture off my phone of the picture of the films haha.
> 
> The ultrasound tech dated me exactly 13 weeks, so I was fast forwarded 8 days to 12-12-12! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/samj732/208876_3403114518078_1794134872_n.jpg

Amazing! What a brilliant scan pic :) I'll update your EDD on the first page too, awesome new EDD!



mummyof2girlz said:


> Iam one hundred percent positive i felt baby today! Was like a fast two flutters then a thud i remember the sensation from my last pregnancies cheered me up a lot!

I felt some proper flutters whilst laid in bed last night/early hours of this morning :cloud9: LOVE it!



mtmnleg said:


> Ttc_lolly-Usually if you have a GOOD employer over here they let you off for stuff like that and if you are there long enough you get FMLA where you can take time off and get paid when the baby is born. Since I have only been there since February(I so should have never taken this new job) I am not qualified for FMLA. When I am due is only TWO MONTHS away from my year I need to be there, that is crazy.

Wow it's crazy how things differ from country to country. A little unfair too :( it doesn't matter how long you've been with your employer here, it's a law(I think) here to give paid time off for all pregnant women for appointments.

I hope you can get it sorted hun. Or I hope your old nice boss comes back soon :hugs:

AFM - 15 weeks today :wohoo: and baby is the size of a navel orange which are pretty big! That's crazy! The run up to my gender scan now seems to be going sooooo slow, I knew it would!


----------



## Saradavies89

Just to show u all what i mean 

This was my first pic 10 weeks





this was my second pic yesterday at 12 weeks 3 days 





Then this was this morning at 12 weeks 4 days 



The other pic i took this morning is better but i wont let me put it on xxxx


----------



## munch

Lolly...I am so looking forward to your gender scan! Can't wait to see if the red cabbage test worked!! Feels like my next scan is so far away....I am thinking about a private gender scan now but DH thinks it's silly when we ate going to have one 3 and a half weeks later. I think 3 and half weeks is soooo long to wait! Ahhhhh.....


----------



## munch

* that was are not ate....stupid phone!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lol Munch and Lolly I think it so funny that your both looking forward to your gender scans.........when I still have to have my 12weeks scan lol so jealous, just want to see the commander and know s/he is ok! I feel so far behind everyone else even though I know it's only a few weeks! Can't wait to hear what your gender your babies are though........I live vicariously through you all untill it's my turn:haha:


----------



## Krippy

Don't worry Baby Bell...I am with you too! We don't have 12 week scans over here so I am waiting for my 20 week scan at the end of July! I can't wait to see bubs again! I have been feeling somes pops too...Love to think that it is baby not gas lol...Who knows?

Great scan pics Ladies. I love how little they are but they look like babies now! So adorable. Love the bump pics too...I will take on today, as soon as I am out of my pjs!

It is crazy but I haven't gained 1 pound yet...I am waiting for the weight gain explosion to happen soon though lol. I gained 80 pounds with my son so I am not naive in thinking that I won't gain some weight! hahaha!

We have decided to stay Team Yellow. Anyone else?


----------



## Evian260

We aren't finding out either :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

munch said:


> Lolly...I am so looking forward to your gender scan! Can't wait to see if the red cabbage test worked!! Feels like my next scan is so far away....I am thinking about a private gender scan now but DH thinks it's silly when we ate going to have one 3 and a half weeks later. I think 3 and half weeks is soooo long to wait! Ahhhhh.....

3.5 weeks isn't too long of a wait :) I'm sure it'll come round really quick! I would of had to wait until my 20 week scan to find out if we didn't book a private scan and I could NOT wait 8 whole weeks :rofl:

Will be interesting to see if the red cabbage and the chinese gender predictions were right. Forgot to tell you ladies but I also did the baking soda test the other day :blush: couldn't resist! I got a girl result, so even more confused!



Baby Bell said:


> Lol Munch and Lolly I think it so funny that your both looking forward to your gender scans.........when I still have to have my 12weeks scan lol so jealous, just want to see the commander and know s/he is ok! I feel so far behind everyone else even though I know it's only a few weeks! Can't wait to hear what your gender your babies are though........I live vicariously through you all untill it's my turn:haha:

Awww your 12 week scan will be around before you know it too :) you might get put forward too! That's why everything of mine seems to be moving so fast because I got put forward those 5 days! But you live vicariously through us all you like until then :D x


----------



## bbygurl719

baby bell i know what u feel like as well. im still waiting on my 12 week scan lol. i dont go until june 18th when do u go. i fee like im the last at everything on this thread lol


----------



## Baby Bell

Bbygurl Iv got mine on the 12th so on Tues, but it feels like ages away, especially when everyone seems to be having had scan since 6weeks onward! Lol I'm just impatient I guess:shrug: Krippy I couldn't imagine haing to wait untill 20weeks, :hugs: 
Lolly I so hope I get put forward too! Lol it's seems to be going so slow.
Man am I feeling sorry for myself today :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah i kno lol. this will b my first scan!!


----------



## SaucySac38

We are totally team Yellow!


----------



## Redhead84

Baby Bell said:


> Bbygurl Iv got mine on the 12th so on Tues, but it feels like ages away, especially when everyone seems to be having had scan since 6weeks onward! Lol I'm just impatient I guess:shrug: Krippy I couldn't imagine haing to wait untill 20weeks, :hugs:
> Lolly I so hope I get put forward too! Lol it's seems to be going so slow.
> Man am I feeling sorry for myself today :haha:

my scan is next Tuesday too - it'll be my first scan.. excited and apprehensive!!


----------



## Fifipots

Yay scan tomorrow, excited.com


----------



## Krippy

12.6 weeks and feel huge! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12.6 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









12.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow Krippy! What a proper bump! It's beautiful!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Blu! I can't believe how big I am! I kind of like it though! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Krippy said:


> 12.6 weeks and feel huge! :cloud9:




Krippy said:


> Thanks Blu! I can't believe how big I am! I kind of like it though! :)

Wow! Are you sure there's just the 1 in there!?


----------



## Krippy

That is what I was thinking but I am thinking it is bc I just gave birth to a 10 pound baby only 8ish months ago. Things didn't have a chance to firm back up! lol There was only 1 at our 6.3 weeks ultrasound!


----------



## Baby Bell

Fab bump Krippy!

Iv been struggling with a way to announce of fb my pregnancy. Found out the Olympic Torch is coming through Dundee on same day as my scan, so gonna say something along the lines of
'Don't know what's more exciting, seeing the Loympic Torch or Eoins little Brother/sister at the scan today, actually I do!!!!' and attach scan,
What you think too cheesey?


----------



## Krippy

I think that is really cute Bell! Very sweet...you can be as cheesy as you want! You are having a baby! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww I think that's a great idea Baby Bell! :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay....excited now!


----------



## ImSoTired

Krippy said:


> 12.6 weeks and feel huge! :cloud9:

So happy Im not the only one with a big pregnant loking belly. You look great though!


----------



## Honey.Bee

You look amazing Krippy! Loving these bump photos girls!


----------



## munch

Krippy awesome bump....was going to say maybe they missed one at 6 week scan ;) My bump is pretty large, especially in the evening. 

If this baby was my first I would probably be team yellow, actually that is a lie! I hated not knowing with my first lol. 

Lolly it is 7 weeks till I find out. I ment that if I had a gender scan it would be at 16 ish weeks and then it would only be 3.5 weeks till 19 week scan. Yes I wasn't being very clear. 

Long weekend here (Queens birthday) yay! My DH has been asked to go interstate for 6 weeks for his job :( apparently he will be home on some if the weekends :( Going to be really hard! 

Hope everyone is feeling well and happy today xx


----------



## Momto3and...

munch said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> Iam one hundred percent positive i felt baby today! Was like a fast two flutters then a thud i remember the sensation from my last pregnancies cheered me up a lot!
> 
> Awesome!!! How exciting, can't wait for that....
> 
> 
> I had my 12 week scan this morning, was lovely! Everything ok, numbers ok, which was worrying me as I am 39. :) Baby was in uncooperative and he said he was unable to tell babies sex at this point! Bummer had fx that we might find out. Another 7 weeks till next scan...seems so long long away!Click to expand...

I have never heard of anyone finding out the gender that early over here. Is this common?


----------



## Momto3and...

I found out there is a pregnancy support organization in my area who is training new nurses and looking for volunteers to get FREE ULTRASOUNDS! I called today and got an appointment next Thursday. My next ob appt is the 20th, and then my gender scan is the 30th! I am so excited I get to see baby #4, 3 times in the next 3 weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wanted to share this in case any of you want to do a search in your area for something similar. When I was pregnant with my first, our hospital was doing a study and I was able to get an ultrasound then too. Might be something to look into, especially those who do not get scans very often!

I will be 13 weeks, so I of course will ask them to make a gender guess. :happydance:


----------



## juless

Sorry to be a downer, just been feeling this way and you guys are the best to talk to about these things! I'm finding it hard to really get excited for this pregnancy. I am not as excited to get things ready for him/her and think of names, etc. as I was with #1. I am finding it very hard to believe that there will be a healthy little baby in December for me. I think it's because within the last little while I've had two people (one a cousin-in-law, the other a good friend) loose their babies. Both had unexplained stillbirths, one at full term, one at 31 weeks. When this happens to someone you know it really makes you realize how precious these little lives are and how things do sometimes happen. I think I'm subconciously assuming that the same thing will happen to my little one. I know I need to let go and enjoy this pregnancy and I really am trying. I'm not really depressed or anything, just down sometimes. Sorry to be so depressing!


----------



## trgirl308

Juless, I totally understand you. I find that being on bnb can help, but it also makes you much more aware (and paranoid) of everything that can happen. Just remember most babies are born healthy, and you've already had one there is no reason this one won't be. Stay positive, but I think what you're feeling is totally normal. :hugs:

Momto3, I got my gender at 12+6. team :blue:


----------



## Krippy

juless said:


> Sorry to be a downer, just been feeling this way and you guys are the best to talk to about these things! I'm finding it hard to really get excited for this pregnancy. I am not as excited to get things ready for him/her and think of names, etc. as I was with #1. I am finding it very hard to believe that there will be a healthy little baby in December for me. I think it's because within the last little while I've had two people (one a cousin-in-law, the other a good friend) loose their babies. Both had unexplained stillbirths, one at full term, one at 31 weeks. When this happens to someone you know it really makes you realize how precious these little lives are and how things do sometimes happen. I think I'm subconciously assuming that the same thing will happen to my little one. I know I need to let go and enjoy this pregnancy and I really am trying. I'm not really depressed or anything, just down sometimes. Sorry to be so depressing!

It is so hard Juless! But you have to have faith that everything that happens for a reason even if you don't like the outcome. 

I am determined to experience every moment of this pregnancy with a smile and the joy of pregnancy. I need to have faith that I will welcome my bubs in to this world into December and my angel, RJ, will be watching over us from heaven. Smiling and protecting us! :hugs: Hope you feel more positive soon. It is ok to be excited no matter what happens. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Momto3and...

trgirl308 said:


> Juless, I totally understand you. I find that being on bnb can help, but it also makes you much more aware (and paranoid) of everything that can happen. Just remember most babies are born healthy, and you've already had one there is no reason this one won't be. Stay positive, but I think what you're feeling is totally normal. :hugs:
> 
> Momto3, I got my gender at 12+6. team :blue:


OMGosh, that is crazy they can tell that early!!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

I've woke up this morning feeling awfull, banging headache feel sick boobs hurting n legs aching like i have been the gym, I just want to stay in bed allllllllll day lol bu tgot people's hair to do later rly can not be bothered tho. Mum went in this morning fr her op so id rather nt be doing hair cz my mind is gunna be else where anyway xxxx


----------



## Fifipots

Krippy said:


> 12.6 weeks and feel huge! :cloud9:

Are you sure there's not 2 in there? That's some impressive bump!!


----------



## Fifipots

Baby Bell said:


> Fab bump Krippy!
> 
> Iv been struggling with a way to announce of fb my pregnancy. Found out the Olympic Torch is coming through Dundee on same day as my scan, so gonna say something along the lines of
> 'Don't know what's more exciting, seeing the Loympic Torch or Eoins little Brother/sister at the scan today, actually I do!!!!' and attach scan,
> What you think too cheesey?

It's funny how we plan our announcements my Facebook status is going to read something like this....
Santa decided to empty his sack early this year, but we have to wait for the present to arrive at Christmas time and now Santas little helper is due 11th December......

What do you think? Cheesy or what!!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

juless said:


> Sorry to be a downer, just been feeling this way and you guys are the best to talk to about these things! I'm finding it hard to really get excited for this pregnancy. I am not as excited to get things ready for him/her and think of names, etc. as I was with #1. I am finding it very hard to believe that there will be a healthy little baby in December for me. I think it's because within the last little while I've had two people (one a cousin-in-law, the other a good friend) loose their babies. Both had unexplained stillbirths, one at full term, one at 31 weeks. When this happens to someone you know it really makes you realize how precious these little lives are and how things do sometimes happen. I think I'm subconciously assuming that the same thing will happen to my little one. I know I need to let go and enjoy this pregnancy and I really am trying. I'm not really depressed or anything, just down sometimes. Sorry to be so depressing!

Jules - I'm sorry you are feeling a bit down at the moment but I think it is completely understandable given the sadness you have seen your friends go through. Our bodies and minds are strange things and we all cope with traumas in different ways. I do believe though, that you have to try and be positive. The odds are in your favour and yes, none of us know what is round the corner and there is lots that is out of our control, but you can make a decision to try and maintain a positive outlook. I have had two friends who had similar experiences in their pregnancies. One had prenatal depression and although you don't feel depressed, please watch out for yourself and see your GP if the cloud is not lifting. The other didn't feel excited/connected to her baby after a MC but she began to feel a lot better when she could feel the baby move. Either way, I really hope you do feel better soon. Pull your friends in close and tell them how you feel, feel free to vent here and above all please take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Baby Bell

Juless I know it's hard when you have such terrible things happening to your friends, but you got to remember these things are rare, it's unfortunate that you have had two friends in a short amount of time suffering from still birth. It might seem there are a lot on B&B you have lost a baby but that's because we come looking for people to talk to and B&B is a forum that allows us to talk about our angels, so we're drawn to this forum. As Krippy said our angels are now looking after our LOs we have to have faith and believe our LO will be with us screaming and crying in Dec. I know it's hard when your feeling low, but please look after yourself and begin to enjoy enjoy your pregnancy, you've got so much to look forward too! I know it's a while until your scan, but why not keep goals to look forward too? It helps me get through. For example after my scan my next goal is feeling the baby move etc:hugs:

Sara il be thinking about your mum today hope everything goes well:hugs:

Fifipots I love it, it'll catch everyone's attention too when they see the word Santa and will want to read :happydance:


----------



## Saradavies89

Thanks baby bell, it's strange cz am nt rly worry about the cancer it's the fact that last time my mum went under she actually died for a bit and they has to resuscitate her thats the worrying part xxxx


----------



## juless

Sara, also hoping.the best for your mom!

Thanks guys, I tend to feel silly I feel that way, since rationally I know that chances are all will be fine. I'm trying stay positive. You are all amazing ladies!


----------



## Baby Bell

Sara:hugs:

Juless please dont feel silly, we all have fears about our pregnancies and we all need to talk about them. But yay positiveness! :happydance: like Mr Motivator used to say 'stupid gmtv aerobics guy from the 90s in UK) 'PMA-Positive Mental Attitude' don't you just love the cheese :haha::hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Just to make it clear, Jules. This is the man baby bell is suggesting you use as your role model:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CEAQ_AUoAQ&biw=768&bih=928

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Baby Bell

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
He was great, I used to do his work out before school every morning :haha: in those days his dress sense was cool:haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Momto3and... said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Juless, I totally understand you. I find that being on bnb can help, but it also makes you much more aware (and paranoid) of everything that can happen. Just remember most babies are born healthy, and you've already had one there is no reason this one won't be. Stay positive, but I think what you're feeling is totally normal. :hugs:
> 
> Momto3, I got my gender at 12+6. team :blue:
> 
> 
> OMGosh, that is crazy they can tell that early!!!!!Click to expand...

It is early and she advised us to wait till our 20 week scan to be sure... but by the way the baby was positionned she could see it very well and was very confident in her choice. So we're going with that.... but we do have a girl name just in case and we aren't buying anything gender specific until after 20 weeks.


----------



## juless

Honey.Bee said:


> Just to make it clear, Jules. This is the man baby bell is suggesting you use as your role model:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CEAQ_AUoAQ&biw=768&bih=928
> 
> :rofl::rofl:

LOL!! Oh my goodness!


----------



## ImSoTired

Jules I hope you are feeling bit better. I know where you are coming from. I am having a difficult time enjoying this as well. I'm so worried about all of the things that can happen. I am just trying to stay positive and hope for the best. I'm sure we will probably both have happy healthy babies come December. We just have to try and believe it.


----------



## LillyLee

I woke up this morning with a little spotting. I don't even know what color to call it except not normal. Almost a light pink clear of course now I'm so paranoid...was supposed to go to the beach with DH for a little weekend trip but now wondering if that should be put off in case I need to end up at doc's office on Sat or Sun.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I understand Juless. It is a scary thing to go through but like all the other ladies say, let's focus on the positive. I find myself getting more excited by the day. I set mini milestones for myself. 

16 weeks - dr. appointment, hear heartbeat
17 weeks - private scan
20 weeks - dr. appointment, ultrasound, gender confirmation
24 weeks - VDay!!!
30 weeks - will schedule private scan - 3D


Other things are - me feeling movement regularly, first time DH feels movement from the outside, belly cast, pregnancy photo shoot, Baby Shower.....stuff like that. Honestly, this could be the only baby I have so I want to enjoy every moment of it without the worry. Hard, but not impossible 

On another note, Dr's office called to reschedule my 16 week appointment. I was so pissed because I was like, you waited until 2 weeks before to tell me you were going to have to move it because my DR. will be in surgery. But it worked out that between the time they canceled mine, someone else canceled one for the day before so I get to go in a day earlier


----------



## Chloe597

sara, thoughts are with you and your mom:hugs:

juless - try to focus on the positives! you have a healthy baby growing inside of you :) the odds of anything bad happen are much lower than the odds of a nice normaly healthy birth.:hugs:

I'm still waiting for the blood test results from my NT scan from a week ago. I was supposed to hear by the end of the week. Well, today is the end of the week, and I'm getting impatient! I'm using those results and hopefully good numbers to use as my trigger to start telling co workers, facebook, etc. I think I will call if I don't hear by noon. 

Anyone have their bloating ease up as they enter 2nd tri? Please give me some hope that there is an end to this bloat, girls!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LillyLee said:


> I woke up this morning with a little spotting. I don't even know what color to call it except not normal. Almost a light pink clear of course now I'm so paranoid...was supposed to go to the beach with DH for a little weekend trip but now wondering if that should be put off in case I need to end up at doc's office on Sat or Sun.

If you are worried at all hun then call your doctors, they might want to scan you just to be on the safe side.

When I had pinky coloured CM at 7 weeks they got me for a scan the next day. At least they'll be able to put your mind at rest and give their opinion on whether or not you should go away this weekend :hugs: I'm sure everything is ok, but these things are very worrying x


----------



## olunrehearsed

Hello all! I'm new around here so I'm hoping this is how it works. 
I'm due Dec.10th, 2012 with my second child. My husband and I already have a four year old daughter who will be 5 on Dec.13th. I'll be having another c-section scheduled a week prior to my due date. I live in West Palm Beach, Florida :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

olunrehearsed said:


> Hello all! I'm new around here so I'm hoping this is how it works.
> I'm due Dec.10th, 2012 with my second child. My husband and I already have a four year old daughter who will be 5 on Dec.13th. I'll be having another c-section scheduled a week prior to my due date. I live in West Palm Beach, Florida :)

Welcome and congrats! I'll add you to our EDD list on the front page :flower:

Wow your kiddies will have very close birthdays!


----------



## LillyLee

olunrehearsed said:


> Hello all! I'm new around here so I'm hoping this is how it works.
> I'm due Dec.10th, 2012 with my second child. My husband and I already have a four year old daughter who will be 5 on Dec.13th. I'll be having another c-section scheduled a week prior to my due date. I live in West Palm Beach, Florida :)

Hi! :wave: I'm just down the road from you in Ft. Lauderdale!


----------



## olunrehearsed

ttc_lolly said:


> olunrehearsed said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I'm new around here so I'm hoping this is how it works.
> I'm due Dec.10th, 2012 with my second child. My husband and I already have a four year old daughter who will be 5 on Dec.13th. I'll be having another c-section scheduled a week prior to my due date. I live in West Palm Beach, Florida :)
> 
> Welcome and congrats! I'll add you to our EDD list on the front page :flower:
> 
> Wow your kiddies will have very close birthdays!Click to expand...


Thanks for the Welcome and Add! And I know, no more holiday gifts for these parents here :haha:


----------



## olunrehearsed

@ LillyLee - Hello and yes not far from me at all. :) How cool!


----------



## Fifipots

All ok with scan and measured exact as my dates so for the first time ever my dates were right!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

yaye Fifipots!

Welcome olunrehearsed!


----------



## Baby Bell

That's good Fifipots :happydance:

Can't wait my OH is getting me a chippy tea tonight, so n the mood for it! So unhealthy but I need to have it. Won't get it till bout 22:00 though. But yay to chippy tea!
Also just looked at my ticker and realised for the first time that the baby on it looks like a baby now:happydance:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Baby Bell said:


> That's good Fifipots :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait my OH is getting me a chippy tea tonight, so n the mood for it! So unhealthy but I need to have it. Won't get it till bout 22:00 though. But yay to chippy tea!
> Also just looked at my ticker and realised for the first time that the baby on it looks like a baby now:happydance:

Awww chippy tea - i'm well jealous!! :hissy:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

I start my 50 mile daily drive tomorrow to visit hubby in hospital... I am beyond tired!! had a crampy tummy for the last few days thinking its due to all the running around.. My bump seems to disappear then re appear daily anyone else had this?


----------



## munch

Blu butterfly....love your positive planning ideas! Great attitude, I really enjoyed reading it this morning! X


----------



## juless

Sitting here watching episodes of "The Secret Millionaire" online and crying, it's all so sweet! Yay pregnancy hormones! (Ah, who am I kidding, I cried watching it before I was pregnant, lol)


----------



## Momto3and...

mummyof2girlz said:


> I start my 50 mile daily drive tomorrow to visit hubby in hospital... I am beyond tired!! had a crampy tummy for the last few days thinking its due to all the running around.. My bump seems to disappear then re appear daily anyone else had this?


I feel the same way. It is night here now (US) and I just said to my hubby, "doesn't my belly look bigger at night?" He said, your belly is big. Ha! Luckly I know this, and he isn't seeing things. I am petite, only 5'2 and 113lbs. This is baby #4 and I seriously look like I did at 20 weeks with my first. It is slightly embarassing, but I know they say you show fastert with each pregnancy. At least I just keep telling myself that! But, in the mornings I am not as big as the evenings....so that really messes with my head. I am just ready for it is be consistent!


----------



## Lufish

Hi everyone,

It's been a while! V busy with work and then been on my hols for the last week. Took me an hour to catch up on all the posts! So much has been happening to everyone I can't begin to comment on it all, but yay for scans and big bellies, so sorry for losses and other bad stuff that's gone on for people. 



mummyof2girlz said:


> I start my 50 mile daily drive tomorrow to visit hubby in hospital... I am beyond tired!! had a crampy tummy for the last few days thinking its due to all the running around.. My bump seems to disappear then re appear daily anyone else had this?

Sorry about your hubby mummy, the same happened to my friend in his early 20s. It took him a while to recover, but he's fine now, he runs marathons and stuff. Hope he gets better soon, the drive sounds horrible. My belly is exactly the same! Almost un-noticable in the morning then huge at night! Can't wait to look nicely prego and not just a bit porky. 

Had my scan this morning! So exciting! He/she was wiggling around loads. Heard the heartbeat too, had a little cry. I'm itching to tell my mum and dad now but have to wait a few more hours - I am in Malaysia and they are in UK, so the time difference is a bugger! Especially happy cos I was proper worried beforehand, but for no real good reason. So I understand how you feel Juless - does the worry ever really go away for long?! Kind of feel like I'm signing up to a lifetime of it... Maybe need to join a yoga class or something...

Hope everyone else is doing good. I will post scan pick when DH has scanned it into the computer for me.


----------



## Saradavies89

mummyof2girlz said:


> I start my 50 mile daily drive tomorrow to visit hubby in hospital... I am beyond tired!! had a crampy tummy for the last few days thinking its due to all the running around.. My bump seems to disappear then re appear daily anyone else had this?

Yeh i get this yesterday i had a bump woke up this morning with no bump haha its strange xxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

olun n lilly m not o far away either i live in st.petersburg!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning/Afternoon/Evening ladies :hi: hope everyone's well?

1 week to go until my gender scan and holiday! It's coming around so fast, still feels like I only got my BFP yesterday sometimes :haha:


----------



## Saradavies89

Well been to see mummy today and she is fine and hopefully home by monday :D so ill be looking after her :), god she did say tho (cz my mum is a big lady) before she went down for the op " we r gunna tell u this now we will be very surprised if you get through this op you may die :O and if u dod survive u will have a hole in you throat where we have brought u bk" omg what a thing to say to someone before they go down. Well my mum beging my mum is a fighter and got through it all fine and woke up with no hole lol, and they though she would be in hospital for a week and a half but no she may be out monday cz she is doing that well :) which i could have a celebratory drink xxxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

wish not which


----------



## trgirl308

Glad your mom is doing well Sara. :hugs:


----------



## juless

Glad your mom is better!
Whoohoooo just had a great night! My roller derby league, after tons of hard work, finally had our first bout tonight!! It was so awesome and exciting! I volunteered, penalty tracker, and had a great time! I can`t wait to play next season, at least I`m hoping I`ll be able to get back in shape in time to play! Baby liked it too, felt lots of movement while I was there! It`s really helping me bond more and be more excited, feeling movement. :)


----------



## Lufish

Pleased for u Sarah, very good news!


----------



## Saradavies89

thanks everyone :), well i know how people are going on about feeling the baby move i think i have but im nt very sure cz other ppl say if its your first you dnt feel baby move for ages but im sure i am, esp when i lie on my stomach but im nt sure if it is xxxx


----------



## kitty2385

Ive not been on here for a long time, well I havent posted but I've been stalking quietly haha! We had our scan on Thursday, and everything is great :thumbup: we got to see our miracle :baby: and its heart beating away :D Our new and correct due date is *14th Dec*, so the ovulation sticks were right haha! :happydance: I have been given alot of stuff to take, well its not THAT much but it seems it! I have to inject myself with fragmin :cry: it terrifies me, and I havent done it yet :blush: but im going to go to the doctors on Monday and say HELPPPP im scared!! and hopefully they'll sort my head out! Also have to take calcium, vit d, more folic acid and asprin... not impressed!! 

Anyway, here he/she is:
 



Attached Files:







minimuzzxxx.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2016

2 days until we can potentially find out Sprout's gender (if the sonographer is in a good mood and baby is co-operating!) :happydance:
Am very nervous though because they are measuring my cervix again and, if it has shortened, I will have to have a cerclage put in under general anesthetic. :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i bought more baby clothes yesterday even tho i said i wouldnt lol.. Keep waking up every morning on my tummy and Its tender when i do but i have a bump this morn so Thats good! Really wish i hadnt let my my husband talk me out of a private gender scan now hes so tight with money could have had a sneeky one while he was in hospital lol. But not sixteen weeks till weds. Looking good about him his lung has inflated and fx it stays that way should be home next week.


----------



## trgirl308

Kitty, congrats on the scan! What is fragmin for?

2016, fx you don't have any issues with your cervix and that you are able to find out the gender! 

I think I am definitely feeling the baby move... this week, all of a sudden, I am just feeling everything. It is a little scary, but really cool at the same time. And we took a bump pic last night, throughout the day yesterday my belly just got so much bigger. But I don't know how to post pics.. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies. I'm a bundle of nerves lately.:cry: My grandfather had a heart attack on friday and I won't tell the whole story but it doesn't look good. I'm so on edge waiting to hear any news and it doesn't help that I'm pregnant and already on edge worrying about baby. I've had a sudden skin breakout and I look AWFUL. :cry:I got dressed this morning as we're going to lunch for one of DH relatives birthday and I look disgusting in everything today. My stomach is so noticeable but still just looks like I'm fat, not pregnant. I've been having some cramping on and off and I'm not feeling baby move yet so I am just soo nervous. I go to the OB on Thurs and hopefully they will at least let me listen to the heartbeat because my scan isn't until the 20th of JULY!:cry: I also have another round of bloods coming up at the end of this month and I haven't gotten my nt bloods results so I'm hoping everything is ok there. Just so much on my mind and not feeling very positive or happy. :cry::cry::cry:Sorry for the rant then.


----------



## ttc_lolly

ImSoTired :hugs: I hope your gramps is ok hun. Rant away whenever you like, we are all here for you :flower:

Sara - great news about your mum :thumbup:

2016 - exciting! Hope baby cooperates and gives you a peek :haha: hope all is good with your cervix too.

kitty - lovely scan pic! will change your EDD now :) sorry about all the meds you are on though hun, I don't think I'd be very good at injecting myself either. Can your OH not help out? I'm sure once you've done it it'll be easy after that :hugs: x


----------



## kitty2385

trgirl308 said:


> Kitty, congrats on the scan! What is fragmin for?

Fragmin is to stop me getting blood clots :( because of my weight i could get bloodclots before/during/after birth so they are giving me that to stop it happening. :cry:



ttc_lolly said:


> kitty - lovely scan pic! will change your EDD now :) sorry about all the meds you are on though hun, I don't think I'd be very good at injecting myself either. Can your OH not help out? I'm sure once you've done it it'll be easy after that :hugs: x

OH isnt very happy about doing it, but more so because im not happy about doing it so he doesnt want to stress me out, hopefully the doctor tomorrow will show me how to do it a bit better than the midwife that showed me, she was just in a rush :/


----------



## daydream

kitty - I did self injections during the TTC process, and the first time is definitely nerve-wracking but once you've done it once, it's no problem. I did my own injections, which helped because I could do them when DH wasn't home. GL! I hope it all goes well, don't stress!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo 12 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 12 weeks ocean pearl :yipee:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

happy twelve weeks ocean pearl :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls! I have my scan on Thursday, really worried but trying not to x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i think everyone worries about there scans i know i did wouldnt look at the screen till i knew it was ok too am sure all will be fine Its a great experience.... lolly hope your posting your gender before you set off on your hols lol.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks I hope so x


----------



## ttc_lolly

ocean_pearl said:


> Thanks girls! I have my scan on Thursday, really worried but trying not to x

Try not to worry hun, your baby is fine :hugs: It's understandable though, I worry with every scan! Even this gender one I'm having at the weekend. So scared something has happened between me having my NT scan :wacko: these babies sure know how to cause us lots of worry already :)



mummyof2girlz said:


> i think everyone worries about there scans i know i did wouldnt look at the screen till i knew it was ok too am sure all will be fine Its a great experience.... lolly hope your posting your gender before you set off on your hols lol.

I definitely will be updating before jetting off!


----------



## MrsBunny13

so crampy!!! around both hip bones!! watched one born every minute last night, and saw someone give birth to a 10.5lb!!! woah!!!!! he was HUGE!!! how scary!!!

is it too early to ask about labour? did anybody do anything, or will do anything to help prepare themselves. this is my first time, and can;t help but think about it xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

i was a 10lb baby lol my poor mum :D xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> so crampy!!! around both hip bones!! watched one born every minute last night, and saw someone give birth to a 10.5lb!!! woah!!!!! he was HUGE!!! how scary!!!
> 
> is it too early to ask about labour? did anybody do anything, or will do anything to help prepare themselves. this is my first time, and can;t help but think about it xxx

I know juless from this thread had a very heavy little girl, 11lb+ I think. My DD was only 5.5lbs, I'm so scared this one will be double her size :haha:

I took raspberry leaf capsules (or alternatively you can drink RL tea) from 32 weeks onwards. Some people are confused and think this helps to bring on labour but they are wrong. It actually strengthens the uterus and makes the second stage of labour (the pushing part) quicker. I swear by it, as I know lots of other ladies do. My second stage only lasted 11 minutes and she was out within 2 pushes! I'll be doing exactly the same this time round too :thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> I took raspberry leaf capsules (or alternatively you can drink RL tea) from 32 weeks onwards. Some people are confused and think this helps to bring on labour but they are wrong. It actually strengthens the uterus and makes the second stage of labour (the pushing part) quicker. I swear by it, as I know lots of other ladies do. My second stage only lasted 11 minutes and she was out within 2 pushes! I'll be doing exactly the same this time round too :thumbup:

Very interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

ttc_lolly said:


> I took raspberry leaf capsules (or alternatively you can drink RL tea) from 32 weeks onwards. Some people are confused and think this helps to bring on labour but they are wrong. It actually strengthens the uterus and makes the second stage of labour (the pushing part) quicker. I swear by it, as I know lots of other ladies do. My second stage only lasted 11 minutes and she was out within 2 pushes! I'll be doing exactly the same this time round too :thumbup:

That sounds fantastic! At how many weeks did you deliver?

At my 12 week scan the first thing they did was play the heartbeat, so before I even had an image I could hear it, and that made me feel better right away. But yea.. still get a little scared between each appointment and scan. 

15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Baby Bell

So so so nervous! Tomorrow is such a big day! Iv got my first shift back at work after being off for almost 7 months. So nervous, I feel sick thinking about it, I know I'm going to break down. Lucky I'm only working 8-1 so a short shift. 
After that at 14.40 iv got my 12week scan, which iv been looking forward to, until today i don't know what's wrong with me, Im just so worried..........I don't think I could cope losing another baby, I just don't think I'd survive it :cry:
It's all too much for one day


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive been quite lucky with labour i had both on my due date by doing some stretches recommended by family Thats worked for them two days before and both came on the day they were due could be coincidence but i like to think not i also had raspberry leaf tea every day till d day! I wont have pain relief as i am more scared of needles than i am of labour pains i also walk a lot around the hospital gets labour moving both my labours were only a few hours long! What channel was one born every min on? I record it on a weds night didnt know it was on on Sunday.. Gutted!


----------



## LillyLee

bbygurl719 said:


> olun n lilly m not o far away either i live in st.petersburg!!

Yay! I love St. Pete. We have lots of family in Tampa and were in Cape Coral over the weekend for a mini-vacation. It's so beautiful on the Gulf side, I much prefer it to the Atlantic, and the water is warmer too!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's definitely worth having a read up on anyway that's for sure :thumbup:

trgirl - I ended up having DD at 38 weeks by induction due to gestational hypertension.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi everyone. 39 days until my gender scan and 20 weeks! Still sounds like forever but it's getting less! Going to OB on Thurs and hope they let me at least hear the heart beat. So anxious and so hard not to worry. Still feeling a mess and worried. Just hope that everything goes well with my grandfather as it's going to be a step by step recovery if he gets to that point. I'm just a wreck. Wish time would go by faster and everything would be better:cry: I also have a headache again today. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## trgirl308

Baby Bell said:


> So so so nervous! Tomorrow is such a big day! Iv got my first shift back at work after being off for almost 7 months. So nervous, I feel sick thinking about it, I know I'm going to break down. Lucky I'm only working 8-1 so a short shift.
> After that at 14.40 iv got my 12week scan, which iv been looking forward to, until today i don't know what's wrong with me, Im just so worried..........I don't think I could cope losing another baby, I just don't think I'd survive it :cry:
> It's all too much for one day

I'm sure your scan will go well. I have everything crossed for you. And I hope you have a good day back at work. :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Waiting now for my 12 week scan! Can't wait to see LO and hope they give us an all clear based on the NT measurement today.


----------



## Chloe597

got my NT results back. 1/10,000 chances of Downs or Trisomy 18. Woo hoo! and i'm 13 weeks, so just about into that 2nd trimester. AND i'm starting to feel less sick. A good week it is! :)

I'm so jealous of all your upcoming gender scans! I have to wait until 19 weeks, and I haven't even booked it yet! So i have nothing to count down. Should be end of july. Won't get to hear the LO's heartbeat until my next OB appt on June 26. Such a long way away!


----------



## Redhead84

Less than 24 hours until my first ever scan - getting nervous, but trying to be positive - symptoms still strong.. Had to get OH to pull over on way home from shopping to throw up on the verge.. Nice!!

Been having nightmares about blood draw though - I've had some horrendous experiences of it as I have rubbish veins.

OH being as supportive as ever - today's gem "you'll look like a big spacehopper soon!!" love you too darling!! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

daydream said:


> Waiting now for my 12 week scan! Can't wait to see LO and hope they give us an all clear based on the NT measurement today.

Hi daydream, hope your scan goes well! I saw in your sig your gender scan is soon, is it a private one?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Redhead84 said:


> Less than 24 hours until my first ever scan - getting nervous, but trying to be positive - symptoms still strong.. Had to get OH to pull over on way home from shopping to throw up on the verge.. Nice!!
> 
> Been having nightmares about blood draw though - I've had some horrendous experiences of it as I have rubbish veins.
> 
> OH being as supportive as ever - today's gem "you'll look like a big spacehopper soon!!" love you too darling!! :haha:

You'll be fine :) drink plenty of water, for the scan as well as having your bloods taken as it makes your veins much easier to find apparently. I've been doing it each time I have to have bloods drawn and it's worked a treat for me (had bad experiences in the past with it too).


----------



## daydream

Just got back from our NT scan. LO was bouncing all over the place. So cute! No peek at the nub. I have a CD of pictures so I'll see if she happened to get a picture. I'm measuring five days ahead so at my next OB appt we'll discuss my due date, but ughh I hope they don't change it. I don't want to end up having to be induced.

Ocean pearl - my perinatal office also does private 3D scans and only charge $65 for gender determination, so we opted to schedule one :) I can't believe how soon it is!


----------



## juless

So glad to hear about all the healthy happy scans!!
ImSoTired, so sorry to hear about your grandfather, praying for him to recover well! *hugs*

afm, veeery stressed right now! We have put an offer in on a place (a mini-home on a beautiful one acre lot, we wanna build a home there and live in the mini-home temporarily). It's sooo stressful!! We are very tight on cash at the moment, as my husband finished school and training, but the place that wants to hire him on has to go through all this paperwork and red tape for it to go through. We're hoping by the end of today it's all in place but we're stressed out waiting for it while trying to get everything done for this home purchase! There is so much involved that you have to do, it's crazy!


----------



## daydream

GL Jules, I imagine buying a place is stressful no matter the circumstances. I hope all goes well for you guys and that it's all smooth sailing.


----------



## ttc_lolly

GL from me to juless. I can only imagine how stressful it all is. We bought last year and that was bad enough without throwing a pregnancy and new job all in the mix too!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks so much for replying Juless. And good luck to you on the house I hope it goes through and you DH gets his new job in order. I'm keeping my fx'd that it all works out for you.


----------



## Chloe597

Daydream, yay for a wiggly LO! I'm jealous of your early gender scan!


----------



## daydream

I posted my scan pics in my journal and posted one in another thread to get gender guesses. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1049609-gender-thoughts-12-week-scan.html

Any thoughts from you ladies?


----------



## daydream

Gah I'm so active here today. haha, I think I should get off the internet and start doing our post-vacation laundry (we just got back from NYC).

But I took a bump picture this morning after my scan. It's part baby, part constipation (thanks to the zofran), but you can definitely see it!

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5h4klLqR11qzxy9q.jpg


----------



## samj732

daydream, cute bump! And cute phone cover! I have a leopard print one too :)


----------



## expatttc

Hi Ladies! Wow - just back from Brisbane last night for a week trip for a check-up and my NS, and there's lots of news to go through! Scans and houses and going back to work, phew we're busy!
Hope all are doing well with different challenges, and huge :hugs: to those with folks in families who are having a tough time.
The NS scan was good - since I'll be 35 when the bean is born, I went in with a 1 in 299 risk factor for downs (based solely on age) and came out at 1 in 6000. I'm over the moon with that, though DH is still nervous, since the test flags only 90-95% of the cases. I'm trying to get him to relax and enjoy this.
I also have a new due date - December 18th!


----------



## daydream

Expat so glad your scan went well!!


----------



## LillyLee

Why have I sailed through almost fourteen weeks with a minimum amount of nausea and now all of a sudden the little smells have me running from the room needing to vomit!!! I haven't puked yet (touch wood) and I'm holding on tight to that achievement, but tonight I came so close to losing dinner. Ugh!


----------



## Chloe597

Great news, expattc!

Lillylee, funny I am 13 weeks and just had my second vomiting episode. Spent the past 45 min over the toilet :( this is really quite unpleasant. And here I thought I was feeling better!


----------



## expatttc

Chloe and Lillylee, eeks on the vomiting. I've just had nasty nausea and thought it was getting better (mainly because I can now stand way more smells than the last few weeks), but find that I am getting a nasty metal taste in my mouth every now and then, mainly after meals. Icky.


----------



## munch

Good news! Hope you had lovely weather in Brissy. I had a ratio of 1:81 based on age only (I am 39 but they took it as 40 as that's what I will be closer to when bub arrives) and got combined numbers of 1 in 1900....I am happy with that as it's well over 300 and I saw the little nose bone and nuchal fold thickness myself :) 

I booked a gender scan today! I was just going to wait until my 20 week scan but I am so impatient and as this is my last pregnancy I thought what the hell!! Having it on the 1st July. 

Juless hope house thing turns out ok. We did a massive renovation when I was pregnant with DD 2, we had the living room as a make shift kitchen when she was born! I was hoping it would be all finished before she arrived but that was a joke as it wasn't completed until she was 5 months old. To make matters worse DH lost his job 2 months before she was due and didn't get his current job until I was in hospital having her! Looking back I don't know how I coped, but I did and as long as everyone is healthy and happy that's all that matters. 

Stay strong snowflakes x


----------



## munch

For some reason top of post was chopped off...that was to expatttc.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Snowflakes :flower: 

Expat great news on that scan!!

Juless :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope all goes well. 

Daydreamer nice bump!

Lilly I've been getting sicker lately too, just this past week. Usually my sickness is in the evening, now it's all day! I thought it was supposed to get easier the second trimester :shrug:

Oh and I'm 15 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## MrsBunny13

expatttc said:


> Chloe and Lillylee, eeks on the vomiting. I've just had nasty nausea and thought it was getting better (mainly because I can now stand way more smells than the last few weeks), but find that I am getting a nasty metal taste in my mouth every now and then, mainly after meals. Icky.

Expatttc - me to with the metal taste. i found the more water i drink throughout the day, the taste goes away. plus i'm munch on minty tic tacs when its yucky. mentioned it to GP, and she said it should go away soon xxxx


----------



## daydream

I had been feeling fine the past few days so thought I would try to stop the zofran. Yesterday I felt horrible and nauseous all day. Looks like I'll stick with the zofran a couple more weeks..

Chloe - sorry you're still vomiting! That's the worst and I never seem to feel better afterwards.


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## Fifipots

14 weeks today, yay, 2nd trimester here we come


----------



## Redhead84

Scan went well thank heavens :)

Bloods not so well - the midwife managed to find a vein first time but the blood was coming out so slowly she had to leave it in there a good 5 minutes, and still she isn't sure that she got enough for the Rhesus testing - she stopped though as it was starting to hurt me quite a lot and was beginning to make me sweat up and get distressed.

I survived though, that's the main thing - and little one was curling up and dancing away on the screen, will try put a pic up if we can get our new scanner to work. 

Hope you are all well ladies :)


----------



## olunrehearsed

bbygurl719 said:


> olun n lilly m not o far away either i live in st.petersburg!!

How awesome! I'm actually from St.Petersburg, born and raised until college and marriage. I will actually be having my baby shower over there with my family :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Had scan today and baby is great. A stubborn wee so an so refusing to do anything the drs wanted lol. But it was constantly waving at us:cloud9: 
Lolly can you change my due date please, it's now 23/12/12 they put me forward to 12+2 :happydance:

Hoping everyone is well

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh so much to catch up on! So many amazing new scans and results back :yipee: and new 2nd trimesterers haha: yes I did just make that word up!). I've been a bit poorly and so busy lately so I've been a bit AWOL but be back in the morning to comment properly on everyone's posts! x


----------



## expatttc

BabyBell, congrats on the scan!! 

TTCLolly - love the new word :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

16 weeks today!! Yay... :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya ladies haven't been on in a few days well still of work sick so sat in bed watching jezza kyle :D hate being on the sick the pay is rubbish, and the only reason am back on the sick is because the OT that needs to do my risk assessment is off on holiday for 2 weeks :shock: so i have to have rubbish pay just because of that. Well anyway was fine all yesterday and then came to about 5 and i got the worst migraine ever and started to feel sick with it well it lasted all night un till this morning and still now :sad2:, i went through the whole 12 weeks without really feeling ill and comes to know when its supposed to go that i seem to get it. and what makes it worse is i went to let my ducks out this morning i was heaving so much because my dad hadn't cleaned it out for me ( the hutch is to high and i have to lean over to clean it but i have to lean on my belly to do it, not because am lazy  ) so he will be having to clean it out today cz i was nearly sick in it :sick:. Just been looking at getting a private scan aswell i really want to see the baby again am nt even fussed on finding out the sex early it just i want to see the baby again xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Silly question (just blame pregnancy brain on this one :haha:) um how do I change my ticker? Do I just have to make a new one or is their an edit bitty? 

My OH and I announced onfb last night, the response we've had so far has been amazing! Everyone is being so lovely and supportive (even people we don't know have been sending us messages).:flower:

Lolly I hope you feel better soon!
Sara you have ducks?how cute is that?. 

Love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

Yeh i've got 2 ducks Daisy and Puddles i did have 3 which was called Flipper but a badger got her :( and there proper little attention seekers lol and we get eggs every morning :) xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

daydream said:


> Gah I'm so active here today. haha, I think I should get off the internet and start doing our post-vacation laundry (we just got back from NYC).
> 
> But I took a bump picture this morning after my scan. It's part baby, part constipation (thanks to the zofran), but you can definitely see it!
> 
> https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5h4klLqR11qzxy9q.jpg

Amazing little bump :cloud9: how was your holiday to NYC? I am not jealous at all!



samj732 said:


> daydream, cute bump! And cute phone cover! I have a leopard print one too :)

Another one here with a leopard print phone case!



expatttc said:


> Hi Ladies! Wow - just back from Brisbane last night for a week trip for a check-up and my NS, and there's lots of news to go through! Scans and houses and going back to work, phew we're busy!
> Hope all are doing well with different challenges, and huge :hugs: to those with folks in families who are having a tough time.
> The NS scan was good - since I'll be 35 when the bean is born, I went in with a 1 in 299 risk factor for downs (based solely on age) and came out at 1 in 6000. I'm over the moon with that, though DH is still nervous, since the test flags only 90-95% of the cases. I'm trying to get him to relax and enjoy this.
> I also have a new due date - December 18th!

Not jealous of your amazing holiday either :haha: great news on your NT results, you must be so pleased!

Will change your EDD too :)



munch said:


> Good news! Hope you had lovely weather in Brissy. I had a ratio of 1:81 based on age only (I am 39 but they took it as 40 as that's what I will be closer to when bub arrives) and got combined numbers of 1 in 1900....I am happy with that as it's well over 300 and I saw the little nose bone and nuchal fold thickness myself :)
> 
> I booked a gender scan today! I was just going to wait until my 20 week scan but I am so impatient and as this is my last pregnancy I thought what the hell!! Having it on the 1st July.
> 
> Juless hope house thing turns out ok. We did a massive renovation when I was pregnant with DD 2, we had the living room as a make shift kitchen when she was born! I was hoping it would be all finished before she arrived but that was a joke as it wasn't completed until she was 5 months old. To make matters worse DH lost his job 2 months before she was due and didn't get his current job until I was in hospital having her! Looking back I don't know how I coped, but I did and as long as everyone is healthy and happy that's all that matters.
> 
> Stay strong snowflakes x

Yaaaay you got a gender scan! And good reasoning behind it too ;) (as if we need an excuse to see our little babies anyway!) NT results are fantastic too x



LillyLee said:


> I have to share this because I'm just so frustrated and absolutely bored at work today.
> 
> There is an intern in my office that I really don't like. Something about her just annoys the crap out of me. Well today all of a sudden she is constantly blowing her nose. And she comes back to the kitchen/closet which is right next to my office, tears off a paper towel and violently blows her nose (until it makes that horrific honking noise) for like 5 minutes. I want to scream at her, GO TO THE BATHROOM! Usually this does not bother me but today it is really grating on my nerves.

Gross :sick: I would have definitely told her to blow her nose elsewhere!



Baby Bell said:


> Had scan today and baby is great. A stubborn wee so an so refusing to do anything the drs wanted lol. But it was constantly waving at us:cloud9:
> Lolly can you change my due date please, it's now 23/12/12 they put me forward to 12+2 :happydance:
> 
> Hoping everyone is well
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awww brilliant news on the scan Baby Bell :yipee: I'll change your EDD now x



mummyof2girlz said:


> 16 weeks today!! Yay... :)

Happy 16 weeks! Love seeing you ticker as I know I'm only a day behind so it will soon be my turn :)



Saradavies89 said:


> Yeh i've got 2 ducks Daisy and Puddles i did have 3 which was called Flipper but a badger got her :( and there proper little attention seekers lol and we get eggs every morning :) xxxx
> 
> View attachment 419623
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419625

OMG that's amazing!! Do you live on a farm or just have them in a back garden? I want a duck :brat: LOL!

AFM - Caught another cold and it's been here for a week now :( only it seems to be getting worse rather than better. Have been up most nights as as soon as I lay down that awful chesty cough you get when lying down flat attacks me! My chest feels so bruised and sore. Hoping it goes before Saturday as we are flying off on holiday (after the scan :D) and don't want to be ill whilst I'm away.


----------



## lovie

hello :)

I have been away on holiday to the uk sorry about the absence. it sounds like there has been loads of lovely scans and lots of people joining the 2nd tri, we will all be 2nd trimesterers soon (love the word lolly!) 

what cute ducks saradavis! my little sister has chickens and i picked one up whilst i was staying there, i then panicked and washed my hands lots and lots... not sure if i should pick up chickens!

all the rain in england has made my tummy pop! i feel like my body is starting to look pregnant rather than just chubby :)
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5









005.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Saradavies89

I think its ok am nt sure, well am ok lol. ttc lolly there just in our back garden we have a huge garden and wen we r in there we let them just roam around and i let me house rabbit out aswell but we have to b care full cz Dasiy always puts her head down n charges at my rabbit haha it is funny but i have to run n save the rabbit lol xxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey :wave: had my 12 week scan today. Everything looks great. They have moved my EDD forward two days so i'm actually 12+2 and due on Christmas Eve :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Any guesses???
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120613-00246.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## daydream

13 weeks today!!

I told work yesterday and told all the partners I work with. Everyone was so nice and excited for us. Then announced on Fb and the response was so wonderful! Have all the warm fuzzies now :cloud9:

Lolly - sorry about your cold!! And the vacation was really great! Saw so much and made sure to get to bed early each night because I was so worn out!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

sixteen week bump bit blurry my eight year old took it lol.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Sixteen week bump.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## samj732

LilMissCheer, I guess boy. But, I am rubbish at gender guesses so don't take it too seriously :)

AFM, 14 weeks today! HELLO second tri!!

Also, I know I have spent too much time on this website when I start using words like rubbish... :haha:


----------



## 2016

Hi all, there's so many of you I can't keep up!

Had a scan yesterday at 15 weeks to check my cervical length and begged to sonographer to look at the gender. Found out at 16 weeks with DS. She wasn't very keen but agreed and showed a clear potty shot but we couldn't tell and she wouldn't comment! There was no little willy sticking out but not the 3 white lines I thought would appear for a girl either. Have another measurement scan in 13 days and hopefully we will get a better view.
Good news though was that all is well with Sprout. Watched him/her drinking fluid and filling his little tummy. :cloud9: Amazing!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies!

Great scan and bump pics. Our little snowflakes are coming along :)

AFM - I've been feeling extra nauseous since Friday and some low pains since yesterday. My belly also feels sore and I have the worse headache for the last day or so. I think these are ligament pains mixed with hormone fluctuations so I'm trying not to worry. I think lo is just having a growth spurt. Counting down the days now - 9 until my next dr. appointment and 13 days until our gender scan :happydance:

Hope everyone else is making out well. Can't wait until we know the sex of our first snowflake, who's up first?


----------



## LillyLee

Oh my! So exciting! I have a gender scan on June 30 just past 16 weeks! I really hope they are able to tell. We want to have a big reveal party for our whole family on the weekend following 4th of July because that's when we get to visit with everyone. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Baby Bell

So excited just went to babies r us and spent some money!
My mum gave us some money to buy cot sets, like quilts etc(I know baby won't use ubil about 1) and sheets etc. So we got the olive and Henry range cot set (so cute) lots of etc sheets and a cute wee olive and Henry baby grow/hat/bib/cardi set. It all so cute and beautiful and fits in well with the nursery. Thing is we really don't need a lot because we have all of Eoins stuff still in packaging untouched. We kept some stuff just for Eoin but everything els he's sharing. So only need to buy a few wee things, we never got around to with Eoin. By il miss shopping so much, I loved it last time lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

LillyLee said:


> Oh my! So exciting! I have a gender scan on June 30 just past 16 weeks! I really hope they are able to tell. We want to have a big reveal party for our whole family on the weekend following 4th of July because that's when we get to visit with everyone. I can hardly wait!

Mine is the same day :), I'll be 17w4d. I hope lo cooperates.


----------



## kaygeebee

*waves* 

Hi guys, I've been keeping pretty quiet but have now had our 12 week scan and everything is looking good so we are super excited!  

Due date has been moved forward 2 days so we are now due on 23rd December. 

Hope everything is going well for everyone - exciting to see that we are all now moving towards 2nd tri!


----------



## expatttc

Sarah, love the pics of your ducks!! Sorry you&#8217;re feeling so crap, though.

Lovie - what did it feel like when your belly &#8216;popped&#8217;?

Blu, I have also been having nasty headaches for the past two days. 

I don&#8217;t like taking any drugs, but my head was so bad at one stage last night that I took one paracetamol at one point, and it didn&#8217;t even touch it! I have been trying to do sinus cleansing and just making sure that I&#8217;m hydrated.

My bump keeps changing shape, def. smaller in the morning and bigger in the evening. Love hearing about everyone&#8217;s shopping and getting nurseries together...I&#8217;m starting to google different cribs - we&#8217;ll have to order everything from overseas and bring it in&#8230;

Are any of you using anything to prevent stretch marks? I&#8217;m trying out the body shop body butter (shea). Yummy :)


----------



## Momto3and...

Blu_Butterfly said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my! So exciting! I have a gender scan on June 30 just past 16 weeks! I really hope they are able to tell. We want to have a big reveal party for our whole family on the weekend following 4th of July because that's when we get to visit with everyone. I can hardly wait!
> 
> Mine is the same day :), I'll be 17w4d. I hope lo cooperates.Click to expand...

Me too, me too!!! Can't wait!!!! 2 weeks from Saturday!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyLee

Momto3and... said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my! So exciting! I have a gender scan on June 30 just past 16 weeks! I really hope they are able to tell. We want to have a big reveal party for our whole family on the weekend following 4th of July because that's when we get to visit with everyone. I can hardly wait!
> 
> Mine is the same day :), I'll be 17w4d. I hope lo cooperates.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too!!! Can't wait!!!! 2 weeks from Saturday!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I also think LuluSS has hers on Saturday as well! There are four of us already whoooo! Fxd we all get to find out on that day and no ones LO is being shy!


----------



## Momto3and...

LillyLee said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my! So exciting! I have a gender scan on June 30 just past 16 weeks! I really hope they are able to tell. We want to have a big reveal party for our whole family on the weekend following 4th of July because that's when we get to visit with everyone. I can hardly wait!
> 
> Mine is the same day :), I'll be 17w4d. I hope lo cooperates.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too!!! Can't wait!!!! 2 weeks from Saturday!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I also think LuluSS has hers on Saturday as well! There are four of us already whoooo! Fxd we all get to find out on that day and no ones LO is being shy!Click to expand...

I will be exactly 15 weeks, assuming they don't move me up/back at my appointment next week. Do you think I should push it back a week? The place I am going to does it at 15 weeks, but I am super nervous they wont be able to tell me.....I don't want to push it back though. :shrug:

I have an ultrasound tomorrow at a pregnancy support group, who is training new nurses and giving free ultrasounds! I have a regular ob appointment next week, and then my scan. So, I will see baby 3 times in the next 2.5 weeks! Yay, can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## LillyLee

@ expatttc and blu ditto on the headaches. It's definitely a sinus thing, although caffeine has helped diminish it enough for me to actually make it through the workday. 

I just bought the Spoiled Mama tummy butter and bump gloss bc a friend highly recommended them and they are supposed to have all natural scents. I read somewhere a while ago that chemical in lotions that makes the fragrance stay on skin is not the best for baby. Idk if I believe it or not but it gave me a decent enough excuse to buy a fancy all natural brand! :haha:


----------



## LillyLee

Momto3and... said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my! So exciting! I have a gender scan on June 30 just past 16 weeks! I really hope they are able to tell. We want to have a big reveal party for our whole family on the weekend following 4th of July because that's when we get to visit with everyone. I can hardly wait!
> 
> Mine is the same day :), I'll be 17w4d. I hope lo cooperates.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too!!! Can't wait!!!! 2 weeks from Saturday!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I also think LuluSS has hers on Saturday as well! There are four of us already whoooo! Fxd we all get to find out on that day and no ones LO is being shy!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be exactly 15 weeks, assuming they don't move me up/back at my appointment next week. Do you think I should push it back a week? The place I am going to does it at 15 weeks, but I am super nervous they wont be able to tell me.....I don't want to push it back though. :shrug:
> 
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow at a pregnancy support group, who is training new nurses and giving free ultrasounds! I have a regular ob appointment next week, and then my scan. So, I will see baby 3 times in the next 2.5 weeks! Yay, can't wait!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow awesome! I would LOVE to see baby that many times. Maybe ask if they will do it again for a discounted price a week or two later if baby is being a stinker. Many ladies on here have stated that the ultrasound techs have given gender guesses as early as 12 weeks with a caveat of 80-95% sure.


----------



## xpatchx

19th here :) x


----------



## Saradavies89

Me and OH have been looking at having a private scan but im nt sure whether to just wait or not xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

kaygeebee said:


> *waves*
> 
> Hi guys, I've been keeping pretty quiet but have now had our 12 week scan and everything is looking good so we are super excited!
> 
> Due date has been moved forward 2 days so we are now due on 23rd December.
> 
> Hope everything is going well for everyone - exciting to see that we are all now moving towards 2nd tri!

Hey iv been changed to the 23rd Dec too! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

LilMissCheer said:


> Hey :wave: had my 12 week scan today. Everything looks great. They have moved my EDD forward two days so i'm actually 12+2 and due on Christmas Eve :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Any guesses???

Beautiful scan pic! I'm going to guess :blue: will change the EDD for you :thumbup:



kaygeebee said:


> *waves*
> 
> Hi guys, I've been keeping pretty quiet but have now had our 12 week scan and everything is looking good so we are super excited!
> 
> Due date has been moved forward 2 days so we are now due on 23rd December.
> 
> Hope everything is going well for everyone - exciting to see that we are all now moving towards 2nd tri!

Congrats on the great scan! I'll change your EDD for you too :)

AFM - I'm 16 weeks today :wohoo: this time next month I'll be HALF WAY! Crazy! Also find out what flavour baby is in 2 days time, and I am so excited! It all seems to be happening so fast! If anyone wants to take a guess at what I'm having, there's a poll up in my pregnancy journal :flower: (link is in my signature) the boy vote is winning at the moment, but I am completely clueless and have no inkling whatsoever, unlike with my DD who I knew was a girl from the start!

Here's my bump from today too;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/263c51e7.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

Fab bump lolly :happydance:


----------



## lovie

What a lovely bump pic lolly :) 

I'm loving dressing to show of my belly rather than dressing to hide it :) Horizontal stripes are my new fave type of clothing :)

We are going to see the film what to expect when your expecting, has anyone seen it?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls!! Just got back from my scan and it went amazing :cloud9: everything is looking good. Downs risk was v low at 1:25700 and dr was very happy. 
Measuring dead on so my due date is still Xmas eve! She also said she was 80% sure it's a boy! We were so shocked because we weren't expecting them to comment on gender so early - is this normal? I'm not going to get boy stuff until my 20 week scan though just in case. Thanks for the support girls as I was so nervous.

Here's my Christmas pudding:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/f535a81b.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/3d5a213d.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) I'm in love with it! 

Lovie - haven't seen it but I want to. Let me know what it's like :thumbup:

Ocean - awww amazing pics! I've never heard of them telling you so soon on the NHS but that's fab!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks lolly, fab bump! Do you think mine looks blue? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think it does :) x


----------



## bbygurl719

im so jealous of u all having ur nt scans already and alot of u r talking about gender scans already... :( i feel like im the only one who hasnt got to see there baby yet.. ive still got 4 days to wait!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Bbygurl I'm sorry I know how you feel, I was feeling that way just last week! But the time flys by honestly,and in no time at all you'll be watching your little baba on the screen :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah its just driving me crazy lol


----------



## daydream

Lovely bump Lolly! 

Ocean - Congrats on a good NT scan and a (possible) baby boy! 

bbygurl - I hope the next four days fly by for you!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry I keep disappearing, managed to unsubscribe the trend :dohh:

Anyway had my scan at last yesterday!! :happydance: been mixed up 5 days so EDD changed to 24th December!! 

Lolly - love the baby bump!!

OP - congrats again on a lovely scan.

Bby - hope the days pass quick. It's worth the wait!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey ladies, had my scan today at 12+2, everything went great!! And the tech was nice enough to print off a 4D pic for us too, love this little bouncy peanut!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Can i join? My EDD is Dec 29th although this could change at my scan on Monday!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

bbygurl719 said:


> im so jealous of u all having ur nt scans already and alot of u r talking about gender scans already... :( i feel like im the only one who hasnt got to see there baby yet.. ive still got 4 days to wait!!

I have found you. Where have you been?! lol. Is your scan Monday? x


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey girls. I had an appt today -but no scan doctor said all seems well. I have a weird symtpm though I forgot to mention to them. Anyone else have something similar?--I've been trying to sleep on my left side but after I have for a while I get a warm sesation above my hip and it doesn't go away until I move. Doesn't hurt just feels hot on the inside. Anyone else? Should I worry? 

BTW great bump pics and scans everyone!


----------



## munch

Loving the bump Lolly! You look fantastic! Gender scan tom, how exciting. 

Glad scans going well :) 

Lovie I really want to see that movie too. DH and I saw the short for it and it looks very funny! Let's us know what you think....

AFM I got my c section date the 3rd of Dec! This could change though. I had my first midwife aptt yest (my ob has a midwife in office next to him and they do shared care which is great, some aptt with her and some with him) it was great seeing her again and catching up, I had her when I had dd2. All good but I have gone on Vit D supplements due to my low levels and have to watch my iron levels as they are on low side of normal :) 

Have a great weekend snowflakes! Bring on gender scans x


----------



## MrsBunny13

woohoo!!! 15 weeks today!!! and 8 days til my gender scan!! feeling quite good, but still got a taste similiar to hairspray in my mouth all the time! plus boobs r HUGE!!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

has anyone been feeling really dizzy like every time i stand up i feel like i am going to pass out


----------



## ocean_pearl

^I have this, every time I stand up! It's horrible, I'm definitely eating and drinking enough too


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ah Its horrible first time Its happened to me and find it quite scarey thought i was going to pass out.


----------



## munch

One of my BFF's had her baby this morning...a little girl. So so so excited and happy :) Makes me feel extra excited about December!! :)


----------



## Baby Bell

munch said:


> One of my BFF's had her baby this morning...a little girl. So so so excited and happy :) Makes me feel extra excited about December!! :)

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## LillyLee

It's Friday! Whoooo! And nothing better than chick-fil-a for breakfast and home improvement plans with DH for the weekend! (And also counting down 2 weeks from Saturday before gender scan!!!)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:xmas3:Morning snowflakes!

I hope everyone is doing well. TGIF! I'm just excited that means I get to sleep in tomorrow. I'm still having problems sleeping through the night most nights but when I do, boy is it heaven! That also means 2 weeks until our gender scan. But to be honest I'll be glad just to hear lo's heartbeat at the doc's next Thursday. 

Can't wait for Lolly's scan results today. She's the first, right? Can't wait until we're finding out a new snowflake's gender like every day :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Is today Lollys gender scan? (pregnancy brain) how exciting! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Saradavies89

mummyof2girlz said:


> ah Its horrible first time Its happened to me and find it quite scarey thought i was going to pass out.

ive been gettin rly rly dizzy to eveytime i stand up when i got dizzy tho i blind for a few seconds and cant see a thing its so scary and if i stand for too long i also start feeling rly rly faint too xxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey baby dreams.. i tink i lost that thread we were in... n yes my san is monday at 3;45pm :( forever away


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Mine is Monday at 9:30 x


----------



## bbygurl719

so ursis alot earlier than mine


----------



## Baby_Dreams

At least it's only 2 days wait for us x


----------



## daydream

I'm _pretty sure_ that I'm starting to feel baby movements! I've been feeling them for a couple of days and kept wondering Is that baby or gas? But today I've concluded it's definitely not gas! it's right in my uterus. So crazy! I feel like it's pretty early for me to be feeling it with my first LO but since babies measuring a bit big and is super active in the morning, that maybe it's not too crazy. The Dr at our ultrasound was surprised I couldn't feel the LO moving around so much and said I would feel it soon. So yep, now I think I have!


----------



## LillyLee

daydream said:


> I'm _pretty sure_ that I'm starting to feel baby movements! I've been feeling them for a couple of days and kept wondering Is that baby or gas? But today I've concluded it's definitely not gas! it's right in my uterus. So crazy! I feel like it's pretty early for me to be feeling it with my first LO but since babies measuring a bit big and is super active in the morning, that maybe it's not too crazy. The Dr at our ultrasound was surprised I couldn't feel the LO moving around so much and said I would feel it soon. So yep, now I think I have!

Fantastic! This is so exciting! :thumbup: I'm hoping for some movement soon!


----------



## Chloe597

daydream said:


> I'm _pretty sure_ that I'm starting to feel baby movements! I've been feeling them for a couple of days and kept wondering Is that baby or gas? But today I've concluded it's definitely not gas! it's right in my uterus. So crazy! I feel like it's pretty early for me to be feeling it with my first LO but since babies measuring a bit big and is super active in the morning, that maybe it's not too crazy. The Dr at our ultrasound was surprised I couldn't feel the LO moving around so much and said I would feel it soon. So yep, now I think I have!

How exciting! I was measuring a bit ahead as well although they didn't change my EDD. I hope I can start feeling movement soon. Definitely feel gas! I can actually watch my stomach pop out as the gas bubbles travel around. Looks really freaky!


----------



## daydream

There was talk of moving my due date. The place where I got the NT scan is a separate perinatal imaging center, and they send the results to my OB. She said my OB will make the decision of whether to move my due date. I really don't want them to, as I had a IUI, so obviously know the date of conception. My 10 week dating scan was right on, so I just would rather leave it as is.

My mom went late with my siblings, and I don't want the pressure of possibly having to be induced when mid December comes along. My regular OB appt is next week, so we'll see what she says then.


----------



## scoobydrlp

So jealous of you ladies who are already feeling movement...I can't wait!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I think I have a cavity:cry:. I probably have a bunch because to be honest I haven't been to the dentist in a few years. Maybe 4 years...?But one tooth in particular is bothering me just today. I HATE the dentist and it's so expensive buyt I suppose I should suck it up and get it taken care of, right? :wacko: Ugg I'm absolutely terrified of going. Has anyone else had any dental work done? I know that Xrays aren't usually safe but are the pain meds? :cry:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I think if I went to the dentist I would puke all over him! Too sick to put food in my mouth most of the time, let alone have peoples fingers and dental tools in there!

I don't know about the pain meds...if they're just filling a cavity then I would assume the local anesthetic they normally use wouldn't cause a problem with your LO. Would probably be worthwhile to call ahead and see what they say?


----------



## Honey.Bee

ImSoTired said:


> I think I have a cavity:cry:. I probably have a bunch because to be honest I haven't been to the dentist in a few years. Maybe 4 years...?But one tooth in particular is bothering me just today. I HATE the dentist and it's so expensive buyt I suppose I should suck it up and get it taken care of, right? :wacko: Ugg I'm absolutely terrified of going. Has anyone else had any dental work done? I know that Xrays aren't usually safe but are the pain meds? :cry:

X-rays are ideally avoided in 1st trimester but can be taken in 2nd trimester if required. The local anaesthetic is safe to use too. You need to let your dentist know that you are pregnant so that they can take the required precautions.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

so happy to have my husband home! Even with his tube in so looks like i am playing nurse for a while to him my cat and dog as Ive just had them both spade! :-/


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies! Quick post from me as I'm off on holiday soon :yipee: but we had our gender scan this morning and I'm having another girl! Really pleased :) the baby wasn't very cooperative but the sonographer said he was certain baby had girly bits! I have my 20wk scan on 11th July so will get it confirmed then x


----------



## munch

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies! Quick post from me as I'm off on holiday soon :yipee: but we had our gender scan this morning and I'm having another girl! Really pleased :) the baby wasn't very cooperative but the sonographer said he was certain baby had girly bits! I have my 20wk scan on 11th July so will get it confirmed then x

How EXCITING Lolly!! There is nothing like sisters, two girls is perfect in my opinion! Congratulations!! Looks like red cabbage test not so accurate. Enjoy your holidays, relaxing and thinking if names :) x


----------



## Fifipots

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies! Quick post from me as I'm off on holiday soon :yipee: but we had our gender scan this morning and I'm having another girl! Really pleased :) the baby wasn't very cooperative but the sonographer said he was certain baby had girly bits! I have my 20wk scan on 11th July so will get it confirmed then x

Congrats, I have to wait another 6 weeks to find out if we are blue or pink!! Have a fan holiday xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! The red cabbage test was wrong, as was the Chinese gender prediction! The baking soda test was right though lol x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ahh congrats lolly i have two girls and they are great together. Have a good holiday


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on another girl, lolly! How lovely x


----------



## daydream

Mummyof2 - oh my looks like you have your hands full! My DH has been out of commission with an umbilical hernia but since I don't feel 100% right now either, our house is just a royal mess. Just remember this is temporary. 

Lolly - yay for two sweet girls!! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye for another girl Lolly. Enjoy holiday!


----------



## Chloe597

Great news, Lolly! Enjoy your holiday :)


----------



## Saradavies89

congrats lolly have a great holiday, Well went and paid the deposit on our pram today :D so happy we got the pram i wanted was a bit of hassle with the car seat tho so i have got to buy a seat belt extender so it will go round the car seat but so happy xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

anyone used a seatbelt extender before? am readin up now and i dont think they are best i no the seat will fit in the front it was the back it didnt fit xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly fab news on a second wee girlie, have a fab holiday
Sara yay to buying a pram :happydance:


----------



## juless

Congrats on another little girl lolly!


----------



## Kels815

Hi! I am new to this site.... my name is Kelly. I am due December 17, 2012! I guess if I'm late we could possibly have a Christmas baby!! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Lolly, congrats on your little girl!!

Kels, welcome!! Love your profile picture, what a great idea!


----------



## Kels815

Scooby- Thank you! I get inspired through pinterest. ;) My homemade chalkboard was more of a success than my pinterest inspired cookie baking attempt last christmas! LOL


----------



## scoobydrlp

I love pinterest! I had a bad experience with a dessert recipe from there once, but in general there are some great ideas!


----------



## Buster23

So ladies I am 12 weeks at last and feeling much better! 

Tell me, has anyone come across some good websites for Maternity wear, I have some clothes but third time around some of them are pretty beat up


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats on a girl Lolly!!!

(I haven't had much time to post but I stalk this thread when I can :ninja:)


----------



## samj732

Buster23 said:


> So ladies I am 12 weeks at last and feeling much better!
> 
> Tell me, has anyone come across some good websites for Maternity wear, I have some clothes but third time around some of them are pretty beat up

eBay has tons of stuff super cheap. Khols too!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

just felt my first proper little kick!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, Lolly congrats on another girl!

Kels, am going to check out pinterest - never heard of it!

Mummyof2, WOW for that first kick. I can't wait - still not sure about feeling movement yet.

At what stage do we feel movement enough so that DH can also feel?

I'm trying to wait on buying maternity clothing as long as possible, since I have lots of comfy loose bali-style tops that I can still use here in the Pacific, and I have to go back to a COLD climate in September and have no clue what size I'll be (this is my first little one). 

For pants, I have been using my normal ones but with a bellybelt - which is like an elastic extender. The only clincher is that though it keeps them up, your zip can't go up all the way so you still have to wear a long top. So far it's working though!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

expat i think Its around twenty weeks when they are big enough to feel outside my last pregnancy was six years ago Its like being first time again you forget everything till it happens. Mine feels like i am being flicked from the inside small but very certain once i felt it. Was to start with like a butterfly sensation they say Its gas ect in things you read but i dont think it matters how many pregnancys you have had everyone is different and i have never had that sensation when i have had gas lol.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have lots going on this Wednesday seeing midwife hopefully get to hear heart beat as i have given up with my doppler. The Olympic torch is in my area so i am allowed to take the girls off school to see it and my princess is nine! So will be having a little family party, she is also having a sleep over at the weekend (dreading it) iam way to young to for there to be a nearly ten yeah age gap with my children :) still Not had my scan date :-s my consultant wrote in my notes that it was to be at Nineteen weeks i am seventeen weeks on Wednesday hope it comes soon.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

My December Snowflake didn't develop. Had my scan earlier. :(


----------



## ocean_pearl

Baby_Dreams said:


> My December Snowflake didn't develop. Had my scan earlier. :(

:nope: so sorry honey, look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Fifipots

mummyof2girlz said:


> i have lots going on this Wednesday seeing midwife hopefully get to hear heart beat as i have given up with my doppler. The Olympic torch is in my area so i am allowed to take the girls off school to see it and my princess is nine! So will be having a little family party, she is also having a sleep over at the weekend (dreading it) iam way to young to for there to be a nearly ten yeah age gap with my children :) still Not had my scan date :-s my consultant wrote in my notes that it was to be at Nineteen weeks i am seventeen weeks on Wednesday hope it comes soon.

Just make sure you use the age gap to your advantage, my oldest will be 12 when this one comes along so I've got an extra pair of hands to hold or feed etc, I think you're a bit like me in that I had my first 2 quite close together and then fell into a new relationship and wanted another baby so the age gap then was 7 years between youngest and newborn, but I have to tell you it was so much easier than the first 2 as I was older and wiser and had little helpers, the only thing that I really struggled with was the sleepless nights, but they don't last forever, or so they say!!!!! X


----------



## Baby Bell

Baby_Dreams said:


> My December Snowflake didn't develop. Had my scan earlier. :(

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lovie

Baby_Dreams said:


> My December Snowflake didn't develop. Had my scan earlier. :(

I'm so sorry to here your sad news:nope::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks ladies x


----------



## bbygurl719

i am so so so so sorry baby dreams...


----------



## bbygurl719

i go for my ultrasound today and i cannot wait im so excited!!


----------



## MrsBunny13

so sorry for your loss baby dreams. take your time and look after yourself, i'm sure your baby dreams will come true soon xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBunny13

5 days til gender scan - plus a fab chance to see my baby boo again!!!! crazy thing is my husband is away, so i'm going with my mum and sister. i'm going to ask the sonographer to write down the gender on an envelope, so i can speak to hubby in the phone, and we still find out together. then i am seriously doing some damage to my credit card buying lots of either pink or blue stuff!!!! yay!!!!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ahh baby dreams so sorry for your loss


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Baby_Dreams said:


> My December Snowflake didn't develop. Had my scan earlier. :(

:hugs: I'm so very sorry Baby_Dreams. I know that pain and am here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

so sorry baby dreams xxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

had to get an emergency appointment at the doctors today as i have been having horrible pains got to hear babys heart beat she said Its nice and strong so i feel a little more relieved not sure what the pain is tho


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thank you all xxx


----------



## Heidi

hello ladies, new to the thread had my 12 week scan today and am due on the 26th December :D :wave:


----------



## LilMissCheer

oh baby_dreams i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

baby_dreams - such sad news. My heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## munch

Sorry for your loss baby_dreams, stay strong, wishing you a rainbow baby soon x


----------



## juless

Baby_Dreams, I am so very sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## expatttc

:hugs: baby dreams, thinking of you.


----------



## olunrehearsed

Had a gender ultrasound yesterday and the chinese calendar and my intuition were totally wrong. We're expecting another little princess. Team Pink!
My daughter Kailyn is beyond happy as she never wanted a little brother but a little sister and she was right on. 

@Baby_Dreams... sooo sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Momto3and...

So sorry for your loss baby dreams.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh wow olunrehearsed another girl baby girl! Is that two girls so far? Wish i was having one i might have to have gender scan desperate to know can Not wait till twenty week appointment!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all had my 12 week scan yesterday. and everything is great. they heartbeat was 166bpm. its measuring 5ish days behind but my daughter did too. the ultrasound tech was the same as when i was pregnant with my daughter so i made a comment saying it wasnt long ago u were telling me the gender of ella. and she says well i think i kno the sex of this one. and i asked her if she could give me a guess and i said to her i know its not 100% sure and she made sure i understood that and she said she thinks its going to b another girl and explained to me how she knew.. so i keep saying its more than likely going to b a girl (but i figured that as DH is a girl maker lol) he has 3 girls to his 1 boy lol and posibbly another on the way. well here some pics of my precious baby...
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound baby #2 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound baby #2 12 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyLee

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all had my 12 week scan yesterday. and everything is great. they heartbeat was 166bpm. its measuring 5ish days behind but my daughter did too. the ultrasound tech was the same as when i was pregnant with my daughter so i made a comment saying it wasnt long ago u were telling me the gender of ella. and she says well i think i kno the sex of this one. and i asked her if she could give me a guess and i said to her i know its not 100% sure and she made sure i understood that and she said she thinks its going to b another girl and explained to me how she knew.. so i keep saying its more than likely going to b a girl (but i figured that as DH is a girl maker lol) he has 3 girls to his 1 boy lol and posibbly another on the way. well here some pics of my precious baby...

Beautiful!


----------



## daydream

congratulations on the lovely little girls!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank u


----------



## lovie

Congratulations on all the little girls being announced this week! We have almost got enough for a girls 5 aside foot team:haha:

Anyone else using a Doppler? We bought a cheap angel sounds one I'm a little bit addicted to it! My oh loved hearing the sound once but now he gets a bit fed up and pretends to be doing night clubdancing to the hb, not funny:growlmad:


----------



## bbygurl719

mines not 100% sure on girl just wanted to share what tech said!!


----------



## lovie

It's exciting to have an early "educated guess" tho :)


----------



## LillyLee

lovie said:


> Congratulations on all the little girls being announced this week! We have almost got enough for a girls 5 aside foot team:haha:
> 
> Anyone else using a Doppler? We bought a cheap angel sounds one I'm a little bit addicted to it! My oh loved hearing the sound once but now he gets a bit fed up and pretends to be doing night clubdancing to the hb, not funny:growlmad:

Oh lovie, I'm so sorry I actually burst out laughing to what you said about your OH. :rofl: There's no way I'm giving mine any ideas now lol.


----------



## samj732

So many baby girls, I hope I can join your team! Congrats!


----------



## lovie

LillyLee said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all the little girls being announced this week! We have almost got enough for a girls 5 aside foot team:haha:
> 
> Anyone else using a Doppler? We bought a cheap angel sounds one I'm a little bit addicted to it! My oh loved hearing the sound once but now he gets a bit fed up and pretends to be doing night clubdancing to the hb, not funny:growlmad:
> 
> Oh lovie, I'm so sorry I actually burst out laughing to what you said about your OH. :rofl: There's no way I'm giving mine any ideas now lol.Click to expand...

I will try and record a little video of him doing it to share with you:winkwink:


----------



## olunrehearsed

mummyof2girlz said:


> oh wow olunrehearsed another girl baby girl! Is that two girls so far? Wish i was having one i might have to have gender scan desperate to know can Not wait till twenty week appointment!

Yep two girls. I have a 20 week scan in July sometime and hoping she stays a she as I've scared myself reading Google all day about girl gender predictions early on turning out wrong later. Fingers crossed the next scan stays the same for my daughter Kailyn's sake because she woke up smiling talking about her new little sister non-stop. :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats to all xx


----------



## munch

Yay for girls!! Congrats everyone!

Lovie had a smile re your DH too. Men can be so silly at times :) 

We had a small earthquake here last night, which is really really unusual. First one I have ever felt! 5.5!!! Bit scary.....

DD2 has been sick and glued to me :( High fevers but no real other symptoms, doctor thinks probably just a virus. So hard when they start waking overnight and even harder seeing them sick, you feel so helpless! FX she is back to her usual self today....

Stay well snowflakes! X


----------



## daydream

Just realized that today is exactly six months away from my due date. How is that possible?! It's actually going by pretty fast.


----------



## expatttc

Lovie, big smile for DH! We don't have a doppler (not so many available here in Papua New Guinea...heehee), but I would LOVE one.

Munch, I work in disaster risk management up here, and saw the quake come over our monitors. Glad you're fine, but I bet it was a bit of a surprise!


----------



## samj732

15 weeks now that it's after midnight :)

I've been having the worst pains... shooting pains, cramp-like pains, just plain annoying pains... ready for all the pains to go away so I can finally enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am 17 weeks today Omg! Its my little girls 9th birthday and my midwife appointment today!


----------



## lovie

mummyof2girlz said:


> i am 17 weeks today Omg! Its my little girls 9th birthday and my midwife appointment today!

 happy 17 weeks :) what a busy day you have! happy birthday to your eldest :)



samj732 said:


> 15 weeks now that it's after midnight :)
> 
> I've been having the worst pains... shooting pains, cramp-like pains, just plain annoying pains... ready for all the pains to go away so I can finally enjoy this pregnancy!

 happy 15 weeks :) i hope the pains calm down, have you taken some paracetamol?



expatttc said:


> Lovie, big smile for DH! We don't have a doppler (not so many available here in Papua New Guinea...heehee), but I would LOVE one.
> 
> Munch, I work in disaster risk management up here, and saw the quake come over our monitors. Glad you're fine, but I bet it was a bit of a surprise!

 sometimes if you buy things of ebay uk they will post world wide.. thats what we do as sweden is so expensive! what an amazing place to live :)



daydream said:


> Just realized that today is exactly six months away from my due date. How is that possible?! It's actually going by pretty fast.

 i was thinking a simalar thing, its the lighest day of the year this week and our babies will be due around the darkest day of the year (for those of us in the northen hemosphear.. it will be opposite for those in the south)



munch said:


> Yay for girls!! Congrats everyone!
> 
> Lovie had a smile re your DH too. Men can be so silly at times :)
> 
> We had a small earthquake here last night, which is really really unusual. First one I have ever felt! 5.5!!! Bit scary.....
> 
> DD2 has been sick and glued to me :( High fevers but no real other symptoms, doctor thinks probably just a virus. So hard when they start waking overnight and even harder seeing them sick, you feel so helpless! FX she is back to her usual self today....
> 
> Stay well snowflakes! X

 eak scary! i saw lots of my melbourne friends post about it on facebook, i had no idea there was an earthquake chance there! im glad you are ok:hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

i wake up every morning with the worst head aches ever does anyone else get this?
i want a doppler so bad i hate all this waiting around makes ur mind start thinking stupid things, me and Oh was gunna look at getting an early scan but we arent gunna bother nw just going to wait untill the20 week cz that money can go on the isofix base we need fr our car seat cant wait ti get the pram and its nt being delivered till the beginning of dec :( xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny13

question for you loadies- sorry a bit of TMI question.

i feel like i'm getting pressure through my bum hole and my lady front bum (hehe). it comes and goes. it's not usually painful, but tends to get better if i move. i was very constipated in first trimester, but my BMs are prefectly normal and regular and have been for weeks. can any one shed any light on that?

thanks luvvies, hope everyone is super smiley xxxxxxx


----------



## trgirl308

I have a doppler but I don't really use it anymore. I had found the hb early and then tried again and couldn't find it because at that stage if the baby turns you won't hear it.. so I found it worried me for nothing. Since 12 weeks I used it once.. I don't regret buying it but I don't bother most of the time.


----------



## juless

MrsBunny13 said:


> question for you loadies- sorry a bit of TMI question.
> 
> i feel like i'm getting pressure through my bum hole and my lady front bum (hehe). it comes and goes. it's not usually painful, but tends to get better if i move. i was very constipated in first trimester, but my BMs are prefectly normal and regular and have been for weeks. can any one shed any light on that?
> 
> thanks luvvies, hope everyone is super smiley xxxxxxx

I get that sometimes too, did with DD as well. Sometimes I also get pinched nerve feelings in that area (which I believe is due to my sciatic nerve... it also makes my bum cheeks hurt REALLY bad!). Not sure exactly what causes the pressure feeling, maybe all the shifting everything is doing in there!

afm, had a bad tension headache yesterday, caved and took a tylenol. Feeling better today, but it's still a little bit there! We're anxiously awaiting to hear if we've been approved for financing on our first home and Friday is the deadline!! Fingers crossed!! I'm so excited to take this baby home to our own place, getting very sick of living in my parent's basement apartment. 

Also, can't believe I'm already 16 weeks tommorow!! Holy crap it's flying by!! I'll be 4 months!! WOW! Starting to get more attached to this little one and feeling more positive about all being well. I've also had a few dreams of this child being a beautiful little curly blond haired boy! We'll hopefully find out in less than a month if I'm right! I am starting to get boy vibes though, we'll see!


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't get it too often but I have had pressure in my butt, etc. I'm not sure what it is but it's probably normal. I also think I have sciatic nerve issues as sometimes my back is SOO sore and when I lie on my left side my right hip still feels strange. I'm finding it really hard to sleep on my left side because of it. It's like my right hip goes numb and feels hot or cold. Very weird. I forgot to mention it to the nurse last time I was at the doctor!

Juless I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow as well! Yay! I still get a bit nervous and worry if everything is ok but I think it's probably fine. We find out in 30 days what baby is! I can't wait! I can't wait until I can feel baby kick. AHH so nervous!:dohh:


----------



## 1Timer29

I just joined. My due date is 12/15


----------



## mummyof2girlz

same here with the back! Mines been unbearable been signed off sick again by the doctors today. And i Heard babys heartbeat she said Its good and strong and she felt it kick with me! My uterus is exactly where it should be so she thinks it wont be a small baby this time and Ive finally got my twenty week scan on the 12th of July three weeks and counting! Thinking it may be another girl but wont be long till i find out hopefully.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

anyone know why my ticker hasnt updated yet?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

juless said:


> afm, had a bad tension headache yesterday, caved and took a tylenol. Feeling better today, but it's still a little bit there! We're anxiously awaiting to hear if we've been approved for financing on our first home and Friday is the deadline!! Fingers crossed!! I'm so excited to take this baby home to our own place, getting very sick of living in my parent's basement apartment.
> 
> Also, can't believe I'm already 16 weeks tommorow!! Holy crap it's flying by!! I'll be 4 months!! WOW! Starting to get more attached to this little one and feeling more positive about all being well. I've also had a few dreams of this child being a beautiful little curly blond haired boy! We'll hopefully find out in less than a month if I'm right! I am starting to get boy vibes though, we'll see!

I've been having bad headaches with this pregnancy and took a Tylenol last week. I haven't had them this week. Wishing you so much luck on the housing financing. Fingers Crossed. 

I said the same thing about 16 weeks yesterday, I was like wow! I think I'm truly starting to believe I will have a little one soon :happydance:

Doctor's appointment tomorrow. Can't wait to hear lo's heartbeat again.


----------



## juless

1Timer29 said:


> I just joined. My due date is 12/15

Welcome!! :)

Oh man, what a day. Just got back from going with my mom to take our old beagle, Bart, in to be put down today. His liver was failing, he was having seizures and very sick. Poor guy, but it's hard to be sad when you know he's not going to be suffering anymore. It's just been very hard lately with our pets. It's been less than a month since we had to put down my first baby, my pomeranian, Samus. The vet seemed upset for us, that we've had to go through this all so close to each other. My stepdad is out burying him now, in the "family plot" as we call it, as we have several loved family pets in one of our fields, under a pretty big tree where they used to love running and playing.

One of the hardest parts about loosing Bart is that he was my uncle's dog we took in after he died. He had bipolar and committed suicide, he was incredibly ill. Bart was our connection to my uncle...


----------



## LillyLee

:hugs: I'm so sorry Juless. Losing a pet is so hard.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Welcome 1Timer29 :flower:

Aww Juless, sorry to hear about the loss of your family pets :hugs:


----------



## Baby Bell

I'm so sorry Juless, it's horrible losing a pet:hugs:


----------



## expatttc

jules and blu, I'm with you on the headaches. Ick.

Jules, sorry to hear about Bart - particularly since he was a connection to your uncle. Do you have a nice photo of the two of them together that you can put up? Might be nice to see. Glad that you have such a supportive vet; that can make all the difference :hugs:


----------



## juless

Thanks guys :) Ya, we have a really lovely photo framed in our livingroom of him holding Bart. Very glad we have it!

Hope you are all having a lovely evening! My mom and I pigged out on timbits (donut holes) and chocolate and OH and I put together a sandbox for DD. Feeling much more cheery now. Hope tommorow is a good day for all of us!


----------



## scoobydrlp

juless said:


> One of the hardest parts about loosing Bart is that he was my uncle's dog we took in after he died. He had bipolar and committed suicide, he was incredibly ill. Bart was our connection to my uncle...



Sorry about Bart, it's hard to lose a pet, let alone 2 in such a short period of time. :hugs: My brother was also bipolar and died of suicide. Such a horrible disease to live with.


----------



## samj732

Sorry about your pets juless. But now you've got me craving donuts :haha:

Is paracetamol Tylenol? Or acetominophen I should say. Yes, I have been taking it becaue the pain is just ridiculous. On top of all the "growing pains" I'm starting to get headaches pretty much every day. My body just doesn't like being pregnancy I don't think.


----------



## juless

So sorry to hear of your brother Scooby. It's definitely is one of the most sad and hard diseases.
samj732, Yep, tylenol is acetominophen which is the kind we're allowed to take! I only take it if I really need to, cause I'm paranoid, lol!


----------



## expatttc

juless, TIMBITS!! Augh. You got me right where it hurts (I'm Canadian). Can you also please have a timmy's maple glaze donut for me?


----------



## juless

Hehe, I'll see what I can do!

Hope today is turning out good for everyone! Feeling okay here, except that I just ate waaay too many nachos and salsa, lol! But they were so good!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

I know this going to sound crazy cause I'm only 13 weeks,but I feel like iv been pregnant for forever! It might be because I only gave birth in December I dunno:shrug: I don't want to sound negative, and I really want to enjoy this pregnancy...........:shrug:

Sorry il try and cheer up, having a hard week. Don't want to bring everyone down with me!


----------



## Evian260

OMG maple glaze donuts are my absolute favorite!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning snowflakes :flower:

Happy 16 weeks Juless :hugs:

I had my 16 week appointment this morning and got to hear lo's heart beat :cloud9: Doc also said my first set of tests from week 12 were perfect. DS & Trisomy results were less than 1/10,000! Anywho I go back for 20 week scan on July 19. Although I'll have to see another doc because mine will be on maternity leave. 

I have a UTI and although I don't have any symptoms and wouldn't have known without a urine analysis, the worst part is the medicine. It's making me so nauseous.

Other than that, just counting down until next Saturday, 6/30/ for our private gender scan :happydance:


----------



## Evian260

So excited for you blu butterfly, my 20 week scan is the day before my birthday (scan is 7/17 and my bday is the 18th) and I'm so bummed we aren't finding out gender because it would have been a great bday gift.

I found out at like 15 w 5 days with my first he was a boy and my husband is out of town, I so badly want to go to a private scan place and find out LOLOLOL but he would kill me!


----------



## ImSoTired

16 weeks finally and now I can't wait until 20 weeks! 29 days until my gender scan. I still wish they wouldn't make me wait so long but it'll be worth it when I finally see baby. Some days I feel great and not very pregnant which actually kinda scares me. I wish baby would give me a nice swift kick so i could tell all is well! Anyhow Congrats on 16 weeks Juless!


----------



## bbygurl719

Evian ur bday is the day before mine lol. 7/19 here. n i seen somene forget who has there 20 week scan on my bday!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 16 weeks ImSoTired!


----------



## samj732

My birthday is 7/23! July birthdays are the best.

Well, this is WAY TMI but... 

:happydance: I took a huge poop this morning!! I feel 10 pounds lighter and 100 times better :) :) I seriously don't think I had taken a poop in like 7-9 days. I was starting to get super uncomfortable.


----------



## daydream

samj - omg my whole life seems to revolve around my bowel movements since being pregnant. I've never had such issues with constipation in my life! Now I have a daily routine of breakfast: greek yogurt with cracklin' oat bran and dinner: Raisin Bran. That seems to have helped keep things more regular.


----------



## Fifipots

Random question here, but does anyone feel like they're not pregnant now that the nausea has worn off? And I don't mean that in a literal sense
I'm 15 weeks now and other than having massive boobies I have no signs at all, the sickness has worn off completly and my waistline is growing but not bump shaped yet so my body actually feels quite normal considering there's a little being in there!!

I can't wait to get a proper bump shape so people can tell I'm pregnant rather than just thinking I've eaten too many pies for a few weeks!!


----------



## samj732

daydream said:


> samj - omg my whole life seems to revolve around my bowel movements since being pregnant. I've never had such issues with constipation in my life! Now I have a daily routine of breakfast: greek yogurt with cracklin' oat bran and dinner: Raisin Bran. That seems to have helped keep things more regular.

Haha, I eat bean burritos almost every night for supper now, not only because I'm craving them constantly but because they help "move things along." Also apples, apples, apples! I finally broke down and used stool softeners though because I knew if I didn't poop soon I was going to be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yes, July is going to rock! Our anniversary is in July and so is my birthday, which I've almost totally forgotten about this year with everything going on.


----------



## daydream

samj - Yes apples!! I had to use a suppository after I got back from vacation bc I wasn't eating my normal routine. Not fun at all. 

I just posted a 14 week bump photo in my journal. I haven't gained any weight (I'm still losing weight, eeks), but that bump is definitely showing itself!


----------



## samj732

Ick suppositories! I remember when my bestie was pregnant with her second she would call me bawling because she was so constipated and eventually she had to use them too. Uff. At least they work and you sure as heck feel so much better after taking a good poo lol.


----------



## expatttc

Aw, poop! I've had the opposite problem than constipation, most likely due to my vitamins. As soon as I wake up and have a sip of water, i'm whooshing into the bathroom for 'daily duty'. I'd like a happy balanced digestion, please.

Fifi - the nausea's gotten better but has been replaced for me by hiccups and heartburn. I just wish that I could start feeling the little one to know that everything's good. Those movements must be so reassuring!!


----------



## LemonTea

It's been a long time, and AGAIN, I am sooo far behind on the thread that I'm probably not going to be able to read through all the comments I missed since the last time I had a chance to post. 

To anyone who's new to the thread in the last month or so, I'm saying hello!

DH and I just made a move from the Midwest to the East Coast a few weeks ago. We didn't have internet access at home until last Friday, and it was way too hard for me to try to follow along on my iPhone. But, now we're finally about 95% settled into our new place which means I can finally catch up on all the baby board chatting I've been missing. 

I hope everyone is still doing well! Things with the baby are still going well. In keeping with the previous discussion, I too am having some poo issues -- I'm trying to stay regular by eating dried plums every day. It usually works, but if I forget, I'm in trouble for a few days until things work themselves out. It sucks, but then again, I've never been one of those truly regular people I guess.

Anyone feeling the baby move yet?? About two days ago, I started feeling some weird sensations that happen off and on throughout the day even since. I'm thinking that it might be the baby, but since this is my first, I can't be positive. I can't wait until it's more obvious that that's what I'm feeling!


----------



## Chloe597

haha, all this poo talk is funny. I feel the same way as all of you constipated girls! I make sure to eat my raisin bran or other high fiber cereal in the morning. Some days I have a really good BM that makes me sing praises, and other times i'll go 4 or 5 days with nothing. I still am going waaay less than i used to, so i'm guessing baby is sucking every possible good thing out of the food and leaving little behind? Anyone else notice the volume going down?

I'm definitely developing a nice baby bump. This is my first and i'm almost 15 weeks, so I think its probably normal to start showing now? I can't tell if I'm feeling baby kick or feeling gas. I know for certain when i feel gas, but when the fluttering is in the uterus area and doesn't really move around much, i wonder if its gas or baby. I can't wait until next week on Tuesday I should get to HEAR the heartbeat for the first time!! Aside from feeling large and getting bloated still, I'm not really feeling pregnant. Oh, and there is the awful breakouts i'm experiencing on my chest and back. ack, hormones!!

Welcome back, lemontea!

Daydream, lovely baby bump in your journal!


----------



## daydream

Chloe - I'm glad I'm not the only one with breaking out OB my back! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## 1Timer29

Chole & daydream - me too! My chest and back look awful but my face is radiant. weird huh?

On another note - I am barely 15 weeks but I am already anxious about giving birth. I get sympathy "contractions" if I even watch a birth on TV. Plus when my chihuahua was in labor, I swear I had labor pains too. Now I am thinking about tearing or an episiotomy and my va-jay-jay is hurting just thinking about it!
I am seriously thinking about scheduling a c-section. Anyone else out there with anxiety like mine and/or low pain threshold?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

twenty days till my scan! Its going soo slow...


----------



## Evian260

My 20 week scan isn't until July 17th.... but we aren't finding out so I'm not super nervous, just really excited to see photos of our peanut


----------



## munch

Chloe, Daydream, 1timer29.....I had the worst blind pimples on my back for dd1 and dd2 but not with this pregnancy (so far anyway)...maybe your carrying girls?! Will be interesting to see if you are. They do say you get more with girls something to do with the same hormone...

8 days till my gender scan!! So excited...wish it would fly by! 

1timer29.... I think it's best not to think too far ahead and feel stressed about the birth. By the time the birth comes around you are really ready for the baby to come out. C sections are not painfree and take a lot longer to recover from. I know it's hard not to worry. X


----------



## juless

1Timer29 said:


> Chole & daydream - me too! My chest and back look awful but my face is radiant. weird huh?
> 
> On another note - I am barely 15 weeks but I am already anxious about giving birth. I get sympathy "contractions" if I even watch a birth on TV. Plus when my chihuahua was in labor, I swear I had labor pains too. Now I am thinking about tearing or an episiotomy and my va-jay-jay is hurting just thinking about it!
> I am seriously thinking about scheduling a c-section. Anyone else out there with anxiety like mine and/or low pain threshold?


I had a c-section but also went through 2 hours of trying to push her out. For some reason a lot of women seem to think a c-section is easier and less painful than a vaginal delivery. I can assure you it is a painful recovery! From speaking with my sister who has had 2 babies vaginally, she had the pain during pushing the baby out and a quick recovery. For me, I had a week of intense burning pain where the incision was (getting up to pee was no fun!) and several more weeks before I was able to start functioning without pain anymore. Not meaning to scare anyone who needs to get a c-section though! My point is just that there will be pain either way, a c-section is definitely not "easier"! But try not to worry too much because in the moment, when you're pushing, you're concentrating so much on your baby and getting them out that it doesn't matter. Your body just does it somehow, you find strength and you get the job done! And if you need a section, through the pain you look at your child and know that she or he was worth all of it! I was very scared, but when the day came it's like instinct kicked in and took over my body!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I've got acne on my face :(, I don't even break out much so this is no fun for me at all. And I've got my days where i'm so consitpated I have to really focus my mind on what needs to be done and relax my body to even get it to come out...so much work.

8 days until we get to see our lo and take a peek at its gender parts :happydance: This will be the first time DH has seen our little bean. I think I'm more excited about that part than finding out what the sex the baby is.


----------



## Baby Bell

Iv just broken out with face acne :( its horrible, I sometimes get a plume here or there but am feeling like a teenager....so much for pregnancy glow. :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ive has acne issues since going off of bc but it seemed to begin clearing earlier in the pregnancy. Suddenly it's back with and I also have it on my chest now:wacko:. Can't wait for baby to get here so I can take care of it! I look awful and it just adds to my stress. As for the constipation it hasn't been much of a problem thus far but I have a feeling it's coming as my bowel movements are getting less often and harder, tmi i know. Hoping it doesn't turn into full on constipation. 28 days until my next/gender scan and 20 weeks! woohoo! Hurry up!


----------



## nickibrum

Hi all, been a while since Ive been on this thread. How is everyone? 

I havent suffered from acne too badly but i do have really bad dry skin; and nipple cream is a must now. Anyone else having to use this already? I thought cracked nipples happened when you breast fed. 

Has anyone felt movement yet? Ive been getting a few twinches but no butterflies yet.


----------



## samj732

I don't have cracked nipples, but I probably would if I haven't been lotioning my girls every day for the past three weeks. They get so dried out! 

My acne was sooo bad in the first tri, it seems to be calming down a bit now thank goodness! I am still getting nasty zits here and there but nothing like it was before. I switched to a more gentle facewash and that seemed to help a lot.


----------



## ImSoTired

I second the cracked/dry nipples nicki! And no real movement yet. Every once in a great while I will feel something but not sure that it isn't gas.


----------



## Baby Bell

Not had cracked nipples yet (touch wood) I think I felt baby a few days ago, but I been sitting in the same position forever lol not felt it since. But I wouldn't have known it was baby unless id felt it in previous pregnancy.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

My nipples are sore, not cracked but definitely sore. I try to make sure I keep them moisturized with the rest of my skin. Never would've thought the need to do that before. 

I think I've been feeling movements for about 2 weeks now but I'm never really sure. 

My left side of my left hand keeps going numb and I noticed today that my left arm is aching. Is this carpal tunnel? Anyone else experience this. Any remedies?


----------



## expatttc

1timer, I think by that stage we will be feeling so much more in our bodies, maybe we'll be more confident about what we can do, and how to breathe through and manage some of that pain! Agree with Munch that it's good not to worry about it - lots of time to focus on the good parts first! I also have a low pain threshold (based on my af cramps at least), so am planning on prepping by doing prenatal yoga, lots of focus exercises, and also want to find out more about a TENS machine.
Any ladies used one of those?


----------



## Saradavies89

i dnt feel pregnant i dont have a bump i havent gained weight i feel depressed lol xxx


----------



## lovie

Saradavies89 said:


> i dnt feel pregnant i dont have a bump i havent gained weight i feel depressed lol xxx

just look at your amazing cute scan pic hun, your definatly pregnant!:hugs::hugs:

i had lovely skin in the 1st tri and felt all pleased to have a pregnancy glow.. now i look like a teanager.. oh well all in a days work for us mummies to be!

i think i have been feeling elfie (the baby) move, like a light phone vibration slightly on the left hand side which is where i fine elfie with my doppler.

is anyone getting any discharge from their nipples? i have slight discharge from both nipples, its more like wax (sorry tmi) i do often have breast feeding dreams so maybe that is what causes it:shrug:

happy saturday snowflake mummies :)


----------



## Momto3and...

I woke up this morning with a terrible headache. My ears hurt, and I thought I was going to be sick. Ugh, I just wish this phase woudl pass. It is so hard to get through these migraines with 3 little boys who don't understand.....

Does anyone have any tricks to help with the pain? :cry:

On another note, I moved my gender scan up a few days, from Saturday to this thursday evening! I made the mistake of letting our friends and family know that we were having our gender scan on Saturday, and I am already being asked what time the appt is, when I will let everyone know, etc. I decided to move it up and not tell anyone. That will give DH and I a couple days to enjoy the news and let is soak in. We have 3 boys and our really hoping to complete our family with a little girl. Hopefully I can share that news with you all on Thursday. If not, it will be ok. We make pretty cute boys, if I say so myself. :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies, :hi: hope everyone´s well?

Quick update from me, catching a little internet break whilst DD takes a nap in her buggy :) we are having an amazing time on holiday, so glad to get away in the beautiful sunshine before I´m too big or have a baby!

Will catch up with the thread and everyone when I´m back home... in 1 week :cry: I don´t ever want to come home :brat: haha x


----------



## samj732

Haha lolly, so glad you are having a good time! I go on vacation in exactly one week... I have the feeling I won't want to come back either :wacko:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

how is everyone? Iam feeling great for once quite a bit of stretching around my lower stomach, baby getting bigger i assume. Getting impatient for my twenty week scan!


----------



## Saradavies89

well i felt finre this morning just tierd, i went to do someones hair and they put me in this tiny conservatory that they had just been drying there hair in, well half an hour into doing the hair i then started to feel slightly faint went the toilette and nearly went so i lay on there floor for a few sec till i felt fine, went bk into the room and it happened again i sat down and got them to open the door and window while sitting down it happened again twice more well in the end she told me to go home and i got my dad to pik me up and take me home and then once home i was sick so now am just in bed hoping i will feel better soon xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Sara hope you feel better soon:hugs:



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm 14weeks today.....a lemon and no matter what country your in......im in 2nd trimester!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My nipples aren't cracked, but I did wake up one morning last week with a tiny bit of yellow crusting (like eye sleepies) on them...leaking a little practice colostrum I guess?

I've been trying to pay attention to movements...and have thought I felt something a couple of times, but can't be sure. One time felt like a gas bubble moving and another time more like a flutter. Nothing consistent for sure...

And OMG the headaches...what in the world?!?! I've had a 2 day headache now that won't go away...it's even there when I wake up in the night to pee!

Finally, I have acne like a pizza-faced kid....and I usually have really nice skin! And the cleavage-acne is by far the worst!

But...if I've slept enough (rare), I'll sometimes feel a type of "inner" glow. I do love knowing how much baby is developed already. It's amazing! I am getting so excited to meet him or her!


----------



## expatttc

Mom2three, Sara, Gen, I'm also on my second day of brutal headaches. Yesterday's was so bad that I was sick in the morning. 

It's freaking me out to wake up with such a small bump, but by the end of the day you can really see it. Just wish it was more constant!


----------



## Momto3and...

expatttc said:


> Mom2three, Sara, Gen, I'm also on my second day of brutal headaches. Yesterday's was so bad that I was sick in the morning.
> 
> It's freaking me out to wake up with such a small bump, but by the end of the day you can really see it. Just wish it was more constant!


Me too!!! When I wake up my stomach is (almost) flat, and by the end of the day I look 4 months prego. What is going on? I feel so silly, and I know my dh is starting to worry! :wacko::wacko:

How is everyone's weight gain (or loss)? I started at 113, and was up to 118 a week ago (and a week vaca). Down to 116 this am, so I guess I am happy with that. I am not, not trying to gain-dont get me wrong. But, I enjoyed being prego a little too much the first time and gained over 50 lbs. That is alos for a 5'2 girl. The twins was a while different story, but at least I had an excuse. This time when I got prego, I was actually down to the weight I was when I graduated college and finally felt good about myself again. I want to gain a healthy pregnancy weight this time around, and lose it in a heathly (and quick) way! :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

I have only gained 3.5 lbs so far.. which I am really happy with. But I think I must be gaining it in my stomach and boobs and losing a little in some other places... I also want to gain healthy and lose it fast... I lost 30lbs a few years ago and don't want to end up on that journey again..


----------



## munch

Hi girls....I have stopped weighing myself as it was getting me down. I lost a fair bit of weight before I got pregnant (a lot of DD 2 weight that was hanging around), and I had put on 7 kg which is 15lb!! I was mortified and because I have had absolutely no sickness what so ever my appetite has only increased. Anyway I am not going to worry about it too much until after pregnancy. 

As for my bump, I look 6 months pregnant during the end of the day! A lot of water retention I think. I have always popped early with my pregnancies though. I have always had a little belly as well which contributes to it ;) 

Lolly glad your having an awesome holiday! Lucky thing. Def miss your input on this post! Rest up and enjoy. 

Those of you suffering headaches make sure your drinking enough water if you aren't all ready as this can help and plenty of sleep if possible. 

Have a great week snowflakes!! X


----------



## expatttc

I haven't gained weight yet, but am now slowly starting to eat more, so hopefully that will lead to a gradual healthy weight gain. I'm surprised that I haven't gained more quickly, as my exercise routine has been really off.

I normally swim quite often but these past few weeks it's been too COLD (I know, and I live in the Pacific). I have thoughts of jumping in the pool and freezing the little lemon!!


----------



## Saradavies89

When i first got pregnant i weighed 11stone 5-7 lbs im 5"10 weighed myself this morning and i now weigh 11stone but i actually feel like all i do is eat tbh xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

I don't normally weigh myself anyway, I got weighed at my booking in, won't weigh myself again untill they want it. I havent lost any weight since my last baby, but only put on in my tummy. Mind you I'm a big girl anyway.


----------



## Fifipots

Saradavies89 said:


> When i first got pregnant i weighed 11stone 5-7 lbs im 5"10 weighed myself this morning and i now weigh 11stone but i actually feel like all i do is eat tbh xxx

All I do is eat so I'm sure I'll be the size of a house by the time this baby pops!!


----------



## Chloe597

I weighed 119 lbs before getting preggo, then i lost 3 lbs, and now i'm abotu 121 lbs. I dont know if that counts as gaining 2 lbs or 5 lbs. I'm going to go with 2 lbs :) Although I look like i've gained more in my belly/boobs...i'm convinced everything must just be shifting and i have gained more in my stomach, but maybe lost in my butt or arms?? usually the first place i lose is my poor tiny boobies. Not this time tho :) 

Sorry for the girls with the headaches. I've had a few days where I will get them in the evenings, but I'm lucky that I can go to sleep and then I wake up refreshed.

Have a checkup tomorrow...hoping to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time on a doppler!


----------



## Kezza123

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here for a while but just enjoyed reading all the updates. I havent weighed myself at all apart from when the midwife done it. I would rather not know how much weight I've put on for now as I can't stop eating. Luckily I seem to crave fruit a lot which is lucky :haha:

I had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning and heard the heartbeat for the first time which was lovely and such a relief cause I havent felt baby move at all yet so felt a little apprehensive for some reason.

Has anybody else been feeling a lot of stretching pans in their lower tummy? Just the last couple of days my tummy has felt a little sore at times quite low down. Thought maybe it was a urine infection but midwife checked and just said its normal for around 16 weeks.

Hope everbody are doing well. Loved reading all the gender updates, how exciting!!


----------



## nickibrum

I think I felt my first movement today. Not quite a butterfly feeling but it happened a few hours ago and then occurred in the last 30mins aswell. Totally different to when I felt stretching. 

Off to get some maternity jeans tonight- bring on home time!


----------



## daydream

Happy Monday ladies!

I've been having more of those stretching pains lately. Supposed to be very normal.

Last night I had a dream we were able to sneak in an ultrasound (with Kourtney Kardashian lol!!) and it was a girl. We find out for real on Wednesday! Two more sleeps!

Sorry for those suffering from headaches. Similar to Chloe, if I have one I can usually head to bed early and feel better the next morning. I still feel pretty poor in the evenings so I'm still heading to bed early most days


----------



## LillyLee

Advice Please!

My extended family keeps asking if I've registered anywhere and I haven't yet as I figure it's still too early IMO...but I started looking at typical registry suggestion lists and they contain almost everything under the sun. Just for fun I started adding things to a shopping cart that I would register for and a lot of them are very expensive. Pack and play, car seat, exersaucer, etc. My question is, should I feel embarrassed to put these high ticket items on there and just expect no one to buy them for me, or leave them off and purchase them myself? In that case I find myself struggling to put things on the registry, I mean, is a relative six states away really going to buy me a $4 container of baby soap? I guess I'm missing the point.

I also know I need to register because the people I work with will be throwing me a shower as it's already been talked about (they love babies here)...but same issue exists. I feel like I should perhaps have two registries so that people I work with won't see anything listed for more than about $50 as I don't expect anyone to spend loads of money on me. Thoughts?


----------



## daydream

I think it's very common to list everything on your registry, big and small items. Some people prefer to go in as a group to get a big ticket item instead of getting the small stuff. I don't think anyone will scoff at seeing the expensive items.. Babies are expensive!


----------



## daydream

Though as for timing, we probably won't register until after our 20 week ultrasound or when it's closer to when our baby showers will be


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh silly girls....you are talking to the weight gain queen here!

I started at 5'5" and 137lbs, but gained 11 lbs in the first 10 weeks! Part of it was having to eat through my nausea (and eating only carbs!) but I swear part of it was my body just front-loading a lot of the weight gain! Since I've been able to eat healthy again I've only put on another 2-3lbs, so 13-ish pounds total so far at 16 weeks. 

I was very stressed out at first, until I accepted that my body really wanted me to put on that weight...even when I was sick and not eating much I'd gain weight! I got these "super cute" little fat deposits on my hips and thighs right away, but now it has calmed down and everything is going straight to the bump. I'm calling my little fat pads my breast-feeding stores!

Trust your body---it knows what it's doing!


----------



## 2016

I only put a stone on with DS right up until the 4 weeks before he was delivered. In those 4 weeks, despite feeling too sick/constantly full to eat and having chronic 5+ times daily diarrhea I managed to put on about 4 pounds each week!

Lost all of it before becoming pregnant again this time but was alarmed to put on 1/2 stone by 8 weeks! I thought I am gonna be massive by the end! Oddly though I've now not put on any more weight in the last 9 weeks despite eating anything and everything all day long! 

I don't find pregnancy enjoyable but I do enjoy being able to eat most things without guilt for the first time in my life...so I'm just going with it!


----------



## Momto3and...

2016 said:


> I only put a stone on with DS right up until the 4 weeks before he was delivered. In those 4 weeks, despite feeling too sick/constantly full to eat and having chronic 5+ times daily diarrhea I managed to put on about 4 pounds each week!
> 
> Lost all of it before becoming pregnant again this time but was alarmed to put on 1/2 stone by 8 weeks! I thought I am gonna be massive by the end! Oddly though I've now not put on any more weight in the last 9 weeks despite eating anything and everything all day long!
> 
> I don't find pregnancy enjoyable but I do enjoy being able to eat most things without guilt for the first time in my life...so I'm just going with it!

Sorry....what is a stone? :dohh:


----------



## Momto3and...

For those of you who know your baby's gender, did his/her heart beat stay in line with the old wives tail or higher meaning girl, lower meaning boy?

Baby's HB at my appt last week was 167- what do you think??


----------



## trgirl308

Momto3, my baby's heartbeat was 170 bpm and it turned out to be a boy... so no.. not true... (I was so hoping it was thought.. but I'm happy either way)

Lillylee, it doesn't matter. Put on your registry everything you need and some things that you just want and ppl will buy what they feel comfortable with, or they'll just get you a gift certificate. I don't know about babies, but for my wedding it was really easy to exchange things so if you got two items of lower value that you didn't need as much you could switch them for something of higher value. Definitely check into that with the store. And I haven't done anything yet. I plan on having my shower at the end of September so will probably open the registry towards end of July and send out invites towars end of August.. something like that.


----------



## expatttc

Is anyone NOT doing a registry or shower? Don't get me wrong, I would love to -- but since we live abroad, it's a bit difficult to think of how to even do one! For our wedding we didn't register, since all of our friends were traveling to Tuscany for the 4-day event. 

So instead, we're trying to figure out what we will need in Canada (where we'll give birth) that we can also take back to PNG with us when we come back...something like one of the chicco travel cots, most likely... Would be fun to get everyone to send some sort of a message for the little one, perhaps a postcard, that we can put into an album as a keepsake...


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ex Pat -- what a cute idea with the postcards!

Momto3 - a stone is 14lbs for us Yankees....


----------



## LemonTea

Chloe597 said:


> Oh, and there is the awful breakouts i'm experiencing on my chest and back. ack, hormones!!

Yes! Same here! I feel like I could handle breakouts on my face a little more (not that I'm asking for it), but I'm so wierded out by the breakouts on my chest and stomach -- it's bizarre!


----------



## LemonTea

Blu_Butterfly said:


> My nipples are sore, not cracked but definitely sore. I try to make sure I keep them moisturized with the rest of my skin. Never would've thought the need to do that before.
> 
> I think I've been feeling movements for about 2 weeks now but I'm never really sure.
> 
> My left side of my left hand keeps going numb and I noticed today that my left arm is aching. Is this carpal tunnel? Anyone else experience this. Any remedies?

The sore boobs returned for me about a week ago -- before that, they hadn't been sore for several weeks. I did have slightly cracked nipples about a week ago, but it was totally my fault. I had read something online that encouraged women to prepare for breastfeeding by exfoliating their nipples every so often during pregnancy. So I did it, and then the next morning I saw that I'd been a bit too abrasive and had a couple scabs. Not sure I'm going to keep it up, but the author of the thing I read explained that when she did it during one of her pregnancies, she didn't have nearly as much pain associated with breastfeeding as she had with her previous baby (when she'd been a first time mom). 

I haven't noticed any numbness in my hands, but I have been noticing hip pain on my left side that's driving me nuts! Also, today I had the most horrible time at work because I could hear and FEEL my pulse beating in my right ear. It freaked me out so bad I had to Google it, and found all these posts from women saying that the same thing happened to them when they were pregnant. Anyone else experiencing that?? It's horrible. I really hope it doesn't last long -- one day has been bad enough!


----------



## LemonTea

Momto3and... said:


> expatttc said:
> 
> 
> Mom2three, Sara, Gen, I'm also on my second day of brutal headaches. Yesterday's was so bad that I was sick in the morning.
> 
> It's freaking me out to wake up with such a small bump, but by the end of the day you can really see it. Just wish it was more constant!
> 
> 
> Me too!!! When I wake up my stomach is (almost) flat, and by the end of the day I look 4 months prego. What is going on? I feel so silly, and I know my dh is starting to worry! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> How is everyone's weight gain (or loss)? I started at 113, and was up to 118 a week ago (and a week vaca). Down to 116 this am, so I guess I am happy with that. I am not, not trying to gain-dont get me wrong. But, I enjoyed being prego a little too much the first time and gained over 50 lbs. That is alos for a 5'2 girl. The twins was a while different story, but at least I had an excuse. This time when I got prego, I was actually down to the weight I was when I graduated college and finally felt good about myself again. I want to gain a healthy pregnancy weight this time around, and lose it in a heathly (and quick) way! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm the same way with the bump that's smallish in the morning and huge in the evening. I think it's the baby plus whatever food I eat over the course of the day -- after dinner, the bump is huge! I do like looking at it though since it helps me imagine how things will look in a month or two, but I'm still nervous because I just started a new job, and don't really want it getting it that I'm pregnant. My boss knows, but other than that, I'd prefer a few more weeks of no one else knowing what's up.

As far as weight, I've gained more in the past two weeks than I did the entire first trimester. I think I gained only one or two pounds in the first, but I've already gained nearly four in the second -- and it's only getting started!


----------



## samj732

I'm getting horrible headaches lately too. They start about 3 PM and last all night long, no matter what I do. Unfortunately that's also when I work, so it stinks :(

I lost 15 pounds in first tri and haven't gained any back. I could definitely stand to lose a few pounds though. 

I also have really bad "stretching" pains. They are awful and get worse and worse as the day goes on. So many problems. Does anyone else feel like they just weren't meant to be pregnant? My body seems to hate it and I've been miserable the whole time.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Momto3and... said:


> For those of you who know your baby's gender, did his/her heart beat stay in line with the old wives tail or higher meaning girl, lower meaning boy?
> 
> Baby's HB at my appt last week was 167- what do you think??

i was trying to coax my midwife into telling me she said at this stage both boy and girl heart rate is fast, i asked as babys heart rate was very fast at my appointment and i still have too wait over two weeks to find out she told me to wait till my scan! Lol


----------



## nickibrum

I asked the midwife about this old wives tale and she hadnt even heard of it. At this stage the hb is very fast and as they grow it gets slower so even if there was any truth in it you couldnt tell at this stage. 

I felt my first movement yesterday *I think*.


----------



## LillyLee

nickibrum said:


> I asked the midwife about this old wives tale and she hadnt even heard of it. At this stage the hb is very fast and as they grow it gets slower so even if there was any truth in it you couldnt tell at this stage.
> 
> I felt my first movement yesterday *I think*.

I think I felt movement yesterday too! Was laying in bed really quietly reading a book and drinking ice water when all of a sudden after taking a sip it felt like a popcorn popped 3 times really low. So after a few minutes I tried again with the water and felt it again. Hopefully that was it! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Lemontea- Ive been feeling lots of fluid in my ears, kind of like they're plugged. No pulse, but definitely like Ive got a cold or something. I asked my doctor about it yesterday and she said it can happen bc of the extra fluids in our bodies and I could take benadryl if it was really bothering me, which mine isn't that bad to take med for it


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I was sitting here at my desk listening to reggae music and I promise the baby must've liked it too because I felt 3 quick taps in the region where I feel movement most often (under belly button, to the left side). 

It made me burst out laughing. hehehe

Doc's office called me back to say my results from the second set of bloods came back negative so chances still lower than 1/10,000!! So excited that that's out of the way.

Gender Scan in 3 days :happydance:


----------



## Chloe597

I heard the heartbeat for the first time today:cloud9: I was so happy/reassured. Also scheduled my gender scan for july 25. 4 long weeks away! It's gonna be hard to wait so long, but I'm so happy everything is progressing well in there. my midwife said i should feel movement sometime before my next appointment, so i'm going to be paying super close attention to anything that i feel down there! 

Excited for all the girls feeling movement! Yay!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lovely to see all the good news of heartbeats and baby wiggles!


----------



## LemonTea

LillyLee said:


> Advice Please!
> 
> My extended family keeps asking if I've registered anywhere and I haven't yet as I figure it's still too early IMO...but I started looking at typical registry suggestion lists and they contain almost everything under the sun. Just for fun I started adding things to a shopping cart that I would register for and a lot of them are very expensive. Pack and play, car seat, exersaucer, etc. My question is, should I feel embarrassed to put these high ticket items on there and just expect no one to buy them for me, or leave them off and purchase them myself? In that case I find myself struggling to put things on the registry, I mean, is a relative six states away really going to buy me a $4 container of baby soap? I guess I'm missing the point.
> 
> I also know I need to register because the people I work with will be throwing me a shower as it's already been talked about (they love babies here)...but same issue exists. I feel like I should perhaps have two registries so that people I work with won't see anything listed for more than about $50 as I don't expect anyone to spend loads of money on me. Thoughts?

I haven't started putting an official registry together yet, although I have been making note of things that I like when I see them (but I was doing that long before we even got pregnant so I'm not sure it counts). I would recommend registering for anything you think you will want for the baby. If it's a big ticket item, it might be something that people will decide to go in on together (like maybe your coworkers will all put money into a pool to buy you a stroller or carseat or something). If not, I think most retailers offer a discount on any items on your registry that no one buys for you (say maybe 10% off if you decide to buy the item yourself once your registry closes) -- so it can't hurt to add things on there, and consider it a coupon you're setting aside for yourself in case you decide to buy things later yourself. 

Speaking of registries, *has anyone decided where they are going to register yet?* I haven't decided, but these days I'm leaning towards setting up a non-traditional online registry (at a website like BabyList or MyRegistry) so people can see what we'd like, but can decide on their own where they'd like to purchase it. So many of the things I like are things that I'm not even sure places like Target or Babies R Us carry (like the types of cloth diapers and infant carriers I'd like to try), so I'm wondering if a nontraditional registry would encourage people to online shop. But maybe it would just confuse people and I'd end up having to put together a more traditional registry. I dunno. Thoughts?


----------



## LemonTea

daydream said:


> Lemontea- Ive been feeling lots of fluid in my ears, kind of like they're plugged. No pulse, but definitely like Ive got a cold or something. I asked my doctor about it yesterday and she said it can happen bc of the extra fluids in our bodies and I could take benadryl if it was really bothering me, which mine isn't that bad to take med for it

Glad to hear it's not just me. It's the weirdest sensation in my ears though, and it's driving me nuts because it's not consistent -- it starts and stops at random. Be glad when it passes!


----------



## scoobydrlp

LemonTea said:


> Speaking of registries, *has anyone decided where they are going to register yet?*


I don't know if you have a Burlington Coat Factory near you, but they have awesome prices on baby stuff, check out their website. They also send 20% off coupons in the mail! I have a small registry started there, and I think later I will do Target too, just because it's more convenient for some people.


----------



## 1Timer29

scoobydrlp said:


> LemonTea said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of registries, *has anyone decided where they are going to register yet?*
> 
> 
> I don't know if you have a Burlington Coat Factory near you, but they have awesome prices on baby stuff, check out their website. They also send 20% off coupons in the mail! I have a small registry started there, and I think later I will do Target too, just because it's more convenient for some people.Click to expand...

I haven't started yet but am thinking Target and Babies R US.


----------



## samj732

I am going to register at Target. My bestie gets all her baby stuff from there. For some reason it seems the quality of those items is a bit better then Wal-Mart.

Also, I am DEFINITELY feeling movements now. Little flutters here and there, although yesterday I swear I felt two kicks. Makes me :) and let me know my misery isn't for nothing!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am 18 weeks today! Yay! Fifteen days till my scan, i get my belly brace today i hope it helps with my back. I had a really vivid dream that i had a little girl last night with lots of black hair hopefully Not long till i find out


----------



## juless

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!
I feel what I think are little movements here and there but not lots yet. I think I've been too busy lately to notice! Let's just say finalizing our mortgage for our new home has been extremely stressful... I'm paranoid they look at the final papers and say ya, we approved you but changed our minds or something... Too scary to even think of that! Can't wait till its all done! This poor little baby, so much stress going on the first few months of their life!


----------



## trgirl308

Juless, don't worry I do mortgages, as long as all the conditions are met, proof of income, inspection of the house, then if the bank says approved there isn't any turning back! Congrats on getting your house. :hugs:


----------



## Evian260

hi ladies! haven't been on the thread in awhile, hope you're all doing well :) my 20 week scan is July 17, day before my 26th birthday! :) Can't wait to see peanut


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww Juless, try to not stress hun. All is working together for your good and you'll be a happy homeowner soon :)

My energy is still nonexistent and my nausea loves to make guest appearances at the most inconvenient time. I hope this goes away soon.

3 days until our scan :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Well I just got back from my gender scan. I was a little worried about having it early and that it would be a little unclear, but this absolutely was not. We are 100% having a little BOY! I'm in the process of adding pictures and video to my journal, so that will be up in a few hours.

I am SHOCKED. I was so wrong, though I did have a dream last night that we found out it was a boy, so maybe it was my body's last attempt to clue me in on the little secret ;) We're both so thrilled though, and I'm so excited to share the news with our families at our gender reveal party this Saturday. Everyone is going to be so surprised!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats DayDream!!! 

Isn't this our first boy snowflake? :)


----------



## Momto3and...

Congrats Daydream!! I will be 15 weeks 1 day at my gender scan Friday, so I am excited to hear you got such sure results!! Boys are so sweet! :winkwink:

Speaking of my scan, I am super nervous. Our appt was Saturday, but since I spilled the beans to everyone, I decided to move it up a day to Friday, so hubby and I can get the news first, without a bunch of calls, texts, facebook messages, etc. I will be 15 weeks 1 day.

I have mentioned before we have 3 boys already. I so desperatly want a little girl to complete our family. I dream of little dresses and headbands. It will just be so hard to accept I will never have a baby girl, if baby #4 is a boy. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE MY BOYS. They are the sweetest, cutest boys in the world. And I am so happy they have each other, but a girl would just bring so much to our family. I want my husband to have a daughter to walk down the isle, I want my boys to understand (somewhat) that girls are different, and emotional, and grow up respecting that difference, and not have a rude awakening when they are older. I want a daughter of my own to send to prom and on a first date.....and to not always be the MIL.

I just needed to say all that. I will not regret this baby, if it is a boy, not for one second. But, knowing this is our final baby, either way, I will grieve the little girl that I will never have.

After saying all that, I think it is a boy! Ha. I have no reason to feel that way, at all. Maybe it is my hearts way of protecting itself, or maybe I would just be so shocked because I want it so bad, and all I have every heard is "its a boy". 

Either way, Friday will be a celebration. It is the 2 year anniversary since one of my twins had brain surgery and the day we find out if our family will be complete with a baby boy or girl.

Thank you for letting me get that out. Somehow it is easier to say those things here than it is to say in person to anyone.


----------



## Chloe597

congrats on your little boy, daydream!


----------



## 1Timer29

This is my first and likely my only baby and I am so hoping for a boy. My hubby has a daughter from his previous marriage and is also hoping for a boy. I had such a difficult time with hyperemesis with this pregnancy that I doubt I will have any more kids, so talk about even more pressure! 
But my doc won't do an early scan. I have to wait until 19+ weeks! eek!


----------



## Momto3and...

1Timer29 said:


> This is my first and likely my only baby and I am so hoping for a boy. My hubby has a daughter from his previous marriage and is also hoping for a boy. I had such a difficult time with hyperemesis with this pregnancy that I doubt I will have any more kids, so talk about even more pressure!
> But my doc won't do an early scan. I have to wait until 19+ weeks! eek!

Im going privately. It is worth the $50 for my nerves! :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Momto3and... said:


> I have mentioned before we have 3 boys already. I so desperatly want a little girl to complete our family. I dream of little dresses and headbands. It will just be so hard to accept I will never have a baby girl, if baby #4 is a boy. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE MY BOYS. They are the sweetest, cutest boys in the world. And I am so happy they have each other, but a girl would just bring so much to our family. I want my husband to have a daughter to walk down the isle, I want my boys to understand (somewhat) that girls are different, and emotional, and grow up respecting that difference, and not have a rude awakening when they are older. I want a daughter of my own to send to prom and on a first date.....and to not always be the MIL.
> 
> I just needed to say all that. I will not regret this baby, if it is a boy, not for one second. But, knowing this is our final baby, either way, I will grieve the little girl that I will never have.
> 
> After saying all that, I think it is a boy! Ha. I have no reason to feel that way, at all. Maybe it is my hearts way of protecting itself, or maybe I would just be so shocked because I want it so bad, and all I have every heard is "its a boy".
> 
> Either way, Friday will be a celebration. It is the 2 year anniversary since one of my twins had brain surgery and the day we find out if our family will be complete with a baby boy or girl.
> 
> Thank you for letting me get that out. Somehow it is easier to say those things here than it is to say in person to anyone.

I completely understand. DH has 3 sons already and this will most likely be our only child so we're hoping for a girl. Will not be mad if it's a boy but fingers crossed. Idk why I keep calling baby a "he" but for some reason I feel like it's a boy.


----------



## Saradavies89

hi everyone not been on for a few day got my 16 week appointment tomoz with the midwife so hopefully will get to hear babies heartbeat :D xxxx


----------



## Evian260

congrats daydream!


----------



## 1Timer29

Ok, Has anyone had anxiety with their pregnancy? This is my first pregnancy, unplanned, but DH and I have been married for 5 years so I guess it is about time. At first I had the occasional "What did I do?!" thought but now the anxiety seems almost ongoing. I am worried about my career ( I just graduated nursing school but have no job), and finances. I called the doc and the nurse thinks it is just pregnancy hormones. Did anyone go through this? Did it eventually go away? Please help! I feel like I am losing my mind. This is unlike my personality.


----------



## shytwin25

congrats daydream!!!


----------



## juless

Congrats daydream!!
1Timer29, I sometimes get this sudden thought of "Holy crap!! There's no going back now!" Not that I'd want to take it back, but it's scary thinking of having a second. I love my DD so much that I'm almost a bit sad that it won't just be us and her anymore, plus it's scary thinking of having another! Wouldn't hurt to let your doctor know that it's not improving and that it's affecting your life. I can imagine pregnancy hormones can intensify the normal worries and fears we have surrounding pregnancy. It's definitely scary when you think about how much your life will change and how it will never be the same, but when you look at your little baby you know everything will be okay. :) It's the hardest job in the world, but the most awesome and amazing as well!

afm, just gotta say that nothing beats just picked Prince Edward Island strawberries! Yuuuuummmmmm!!!!! :)


----------



## expatttc

Okeys juless - PEI berries, and former references of timbits. Again - pleaaaase have some for me :)


----------



## 2016

Congrats daydream! Seems like there arent many boys about!

So day before yesterday I had another NHS scan to check cervical length which was still looking good. :thumbup: Problem was we had really got our hopes up that we would find out the gender as we had done with S at 17 weeks. The sonographer we got was HORRIBLE! She was so rude and hurt me with her darned probe. We asked if she would sneak a look but she then purposefully AVOIDED the area. We were so disappointed and I went to the loos afterwards and just cried. I mean, I know it is cheeky to ask when she was there checking other things but, since she was scanning Sprout anyway, why not take a quick look??? I told her she didn't have to make a guess, just scan a potty shot and I would decide what I thought but NO. :cry:

Anyway, I then decided I couldn't wait another 3 weeks (because I am a spoilt brat :brat:) and called up then and there and booked a private gender scan for today. I didn't want to risk getting that awful woman again and letting HER be the one to reveal our special news.

So yesterday we went and had a lovely time got to watch Sprout for ages and had so many interesting things pointed out. Most importantly three little white lines showing us that Sprout is in fact most likely to be a GIRL!!!!!
:cloud9:

I would have been thrilled either way but I am super excited to have a little girl. Not going mad shopping or nursery painting just yet (although I have already planned it out months ago!) until we have had confirmation at 20 weeks.

Anyway, here are the pics:

Firstly, Sprout at 15 weeks.


Then from today at 17 weeks her two little feet :)


And a 4d pic of her face and hand trying to thumb suck


And finally, the "potty shot" :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Congrats everyone on your gender scans!:happydance: just so excited for you all. Saying that OH and me have decided to stay Team YELLOW :thumbup:


----------



## munch

Congrats re all the gender scans! It's just so so exciting!

I have been feeling terribly sad and I want to say that this is not meant to make anyone feel upset but to appreciate life and what's happening to us as mothers to be. It's a complicated story so I will try and tell it the best way possible. I have some friends a married couple, they were unable to have children themselves as the wife suffers from Cystic Fibrosis and cannot carry a pregnancy. The husbands sister who already has children offered to be a surrogate for the couple. They used the wifes eggs and his sperm and now are expecting twin boys in less than 3 weeks time. Unfortunately a little under a month ago the wife got terribly sick with her cystic fibrosis and needed a lung transplant to survive, she got this transplant but unfortunately was too unwell and rejected it...she died on Monday night at age 30. Heartbreaking. We have her funeral next week :( She will never meet her boys and her husband will be bringing them up alone but with an extremely supportive family. I didn't know her very well, we just caught up every now and again at mutual social events. She was a lovely soul and it's just so unfair :(........just thought I would share this with you all. I realise how lucky I am and that life is so precious xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats on the baby boy and girl ladies how lovely, mom to 3 i know how you feel this is my last ever pregnancy and we would love a boy! I hope you get your little girl i really do, i honestly have no idea what i am having i have another fourteen days to go and Its driving me insane lol


----------



## lovie

Congrats to the little boy and girl announcements :happydance: it feels so strange that elfie (our baby) allready had girl/boy bits we just don't know which one :haha: 

It took us a very long time to conceive and we don't know if we will be lucky enough to conceive again so boy/girl really doesn't matter to us, my oh is convinced its a girl so in a way I hope he is right as he is bonding with the baby as a girl and I'd like him to feel he was the one that knew right (I think elfie is a boy elf)

Munch that is such a moving story, I'm sure her boys will grow up knowing how much their mummy wanted/loved them :hugs:


----------



## 2016

no idea why it posted twice! :shrug:


----------



## 2016

lovie...I agree, after problems TTC both times, I refused to have a gender preference. I was blessed to have my son and would have felt just as blessed had Sprout been a boy. It's a win win situation!

munch...what a heartbreaking story :( Those boys will have a guardian angel mummy watching over them for life. Just so sad she never got to meet them :cry:


----------



## Baby Bell

That is so sad Munch :hugs: I'm sure her boys w I'll learn all about her from their daddy!


I got a bit of a shock today! Had an appointment at the hospital, I thought I was just the midwife but the consultant was there too (was told I wouldn't see him until 20 weeks scan). Well he was saying we would have extra scans (which we already knew) so after 20week, we'll get 28 week, 30wk, 32wk and 34wk. Then he said if there are any sins of problems baby will be delivered at 34wks!!! He said it so non chalant. I know that they wold do everything for my baby, but I suppose it just hadn't occurred to me that I would need to deliver SO early! :shrug:


----------



## Krippy

What a heartbreaking story Munch! What a blessing life is.

Congrats on all of the gender scans! We are still on Team Yellow but it seems my DH is wavering a bit and might want to find out. We have until the 25th of July to decide though! lol

Congrats on the planning Bell! We are kind of in the same boat you and I. I will be having monthly scans starting at 23 weeks, weekly NSTs at 32 weeks, and already have my c-section booked for December 5th at 8am. Of course my Dr. if anything doesn't seem right before then we will deliver early just like you! Hoping and wishing that our experiences are so much different for you and I and our rainbows! :)

Feeling lots of movement in the last couple of days....It is so crazy how it seems to just start and you feel it all the time! I love it!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yup Krippy, our rainbow babies will be grand cause they both got guardian angels telling those docs exactly what their siblings need :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

2016 i just wanted to say the pic of her feet is just so so adorable! so perfect and formed allready:cloud9:


----------



## Jumik

:hi: Can I join ya'll. I've been completely out of the loop for my first tri. It was the most horrible time of my life:sick: I couldn't hold anything down including water. And what made it worse is the fact I have grave's disease and was unable to take my meds due to excessive vomitting so that was a trip. I had to be admitted for drips even :wacko:

Anyways, the 12th week was my ray of sunshine and I feel great now! My EDD based on LMP at first was 16th Dec. Then at my 2nd ultra sound it was changed to the 13th and at my third u/s it was again changed to the 10th. Baby was measuring a week ahead....but yet I still don't have a pronounced baby bump at 15 + 4 weeks :shrug: But I'm happy "he" (i'm feeling boyish) is doing fine.

Next u/s is around the 16th I think.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Munch - sorry for the terrible loss -- life can be heartbreaking at times but I hope that the boys help daddy to move on and heal, and mommy has two little ones to look over from above!

babybell- Is that all due to cervical length issues? Sorry I'm a bit behind. 34 weeks is still a very safe delivery date!  FX'd that everything goes smoothly for you all!


----------



## Baby Bell

No, my boy was born sleeping at 36weeks last year. They don't know why, but it was something todo with the placenta, so they keeping an eye on that and if I starts to look like its going to fail, they will just deliver. Not a definite, he was just preparing me I think! I think it will be more likely he will induce me at 38weeks.


----------



## lovie

Baby Bell said:


> No, my boy was born sleeping at 36weeks last year. They don't know why, but it was something todo with the placenta, so they keeping an eye on that and if I starts to look like its going to fail, they will just deliver. Not a definite, he was just preparing me I think! I think it will be more likely he will induce me at 38weeks.

 im so sorry to here about your loss:hugs: thank goodness they are going to keep an extra special eye on you:hugs:



Jumik said:


> :hi: Can I join ya'll. I've been completely out of the loop for my first tri. It was the most horrible time of my life:sick: I couldn't hold anything down including water. And what made it worse is the fact I have grave's disease and was unable to take my meds due to excessive vomitting so that was a trip. I had to be admitted for drips even :wacko:
> 
> Anyways, the 12th week was my ray of sunshine and I feel great now! My EDD based on LMP at first was 16th Dec. Then at my 2nd ultra sound it was changed to the 13th and at my third u/s it was again changed to the 10th. Baby was measuring a week ahead....but yet I still don't have a pronounced baby bump at 15 + 4 weeks :shrug: But I'm happy "he" (i'm feeling boyish) is doing fine.
> 
> Next u/s is around the 16th I think.

 hello:flower: welcome :) im sorry to here you have been so ill in the first tri, yay for feeling better :) the mummy to be that updates the frount page is on holiday at the moment but im sure she will pop your snowflake on the 1st page when she is back :)


----------



## Saradavies89

OLAAAAAA everyone went for my 16 week appointment toda few days early but o well, me and OH got to hear baby's heartbeat :D we was so happy made our day we had a row last night so tht sort of made everything better lol xxxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aww Baby Bell ..... I didn't know your story. How very sad. I am really pleased they are taking such good care of you x

Munch - you are so right. Life is precious. I'm all teary thinking of your friend. :(

On a positive note - yay to all the scans and baby flavours. Loving Sprout's cute feet 2016 :) Only 3 weeks til my next scan. I'm getting pretty big now but oddly I think I have only put on about 1kg yet my body shape has completely changed. What a wierd, but wonderful thing pregnancy is!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

BabyBell -- we will all be thinking positive thoughts for your LO...you are a strong woman to have endured so much!

Going in for my 16 week scan today (heartbeat only, no more ultrasounds until 20 weeks). Still excited to be team yellow, but living vicariously though all of your gender scans!


----------



## munch

Krippy and BabyBell sounds like you are both in good hands. Must be hard not having a straight forward pregnancy but you both sound really positive which is just great! 

Thanks for everyones kind words re my friend. It's going to be heart breaking at funeral next week for everyone. I feel utterly devastated for the husband, families and the little boys that will never meet their mummy :( 

Hope everyone has a happy, healthy and fun weekend xx


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Munch! I think I can speak for Bell and say that we are doing our best to stay positive but won't feel safe until those rainbows are in our arms, screaming and kicking! Trying to enjoy every moment and every kick though! :)


----------



## expatttc

Munch - thought this might be of some comfort:

"I am standing upon the seashore. A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength. I stand and watch her until at length she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea and sky mingle with each other.
Then someone at my side says "There, she is gone."
"Gone where?"
"Gone from my sight. That is all."
She is just as large in mast and hull and spar as when she left my side and she is just as able to bear her load of living freight to her destined port. Her diminished size is in me, not in her. And just at that moment when someone says "There, she is gone" there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices ready to take up the glad shout - "Here she comes!"

by Henry Van Dyke


----------



## munch

Just beautiful expatttc... Will copy and file that away for future reference xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

My husband felt baby kick last night! Felt amazing forgot how it feels... i now have nearly evething for baby except blankets,bedding and hopefully if i find out gender i can buy gender specific clothes. Rol on the 12th can not wait for scan its going so slow


----------



## lovie

mummyof2girlz said:


> My husband felt baby kick last night! Felt amazing forgot how it feels... i now have nearly evething for baby except blankets,bedding and hopefully if i find out gender i can buy gender specific clothes. Rol on the 12th can not wait for scan its going so slow

wow how lovely :)

is it early than he felt your girls kick? i have read that the mummy feels the baby earlier with the 2nd+ baby but i didnt know with the daddy...


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lovie said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> My husband felt baby kick last night! Felt amazing forgot how it feels... i now have nearly evething for baby except blankets,bedding and hopefully if i find out gender i can buy gender specific clothes. Rol on the 12th can not wait for scan its going so slow
> 
> wow how lovely :)
> 
> is it early than he felt your girls kick? i have read that the mummy feels the baby earlier with the 2nd+ baby but i didnt know with the daddy...Click to expand...

I think it was the same with second about 18-19 weeks first about 22 weeks my midwife felt a kick last week and said i must be a good incubator i am not even thin think the slimmer you are the more chance but when i laid down last night i could see the movement so i quickly grabbed his hand and he felt it just under my belly button was quite a big kick most are light flicks or were felt a lot today if i poke it my tummy it starts moving:happydance:


----------



## lovie

thats great!

its my first and i had a little extra "padding" before i became pregnant so i think it will be a while yet before my oh feels any kicks.. i cant wait tho :)


----------



## juless

So the nausea is calming down only to be replaced by INTENSE hunger, lol! Glad to hear of so many happy scans, can't wait for 2 weeks, closing date on our new home and a scan 3 days after that! The time is literally flying by!


----------



## Momto3and...

My scan is today!!! OMG I am so anxious! I didn't sleep at all last night just kept imaging the moment when I found out what he/she is! :happydance:

We moved our scan up (from tomorrow) to today because everyone knew it was tomorrow and I really didn't want to start getting the calls and texts first thing. We wanted some time to process the info ourselves first! 

My sister made up two little gifts, a pink girl gift and a blue boy gift. They are wrapped identically with a tag that says "boy" and "girl". We are giving both bags to the scan tech, having her stick the envelope inside the appropriate bag, and tear both tags off. We will stick the wrong bag into something else and go open the correct bag together in the car! Then to dinner to celebrate!

I can't wait to see what we will open! Praying for pink, but at this point, I just want to know!! It will be a long........ day!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aw mom to 3 hope Its a little pink bundle for you please post and let us know!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye to the upcoming scans!

Mummy I am so jealous. Waiting for DH to feel kicks. 

Momto3 How exciting. I know the feeling and that is an awesome day you have planned! Can't wait to hear your good news.

My scan is tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol blu i am jealous of all the gender scans just suggested to Hubby again for a private scan and he said no we only have two weeks to wait he is so mean! I could kick him very HARD...


----------



## Krippy

So many scans coming up! Have fun ladies seeing your LOs! :)

AFM...16 weeks today! Here are my bump pics:


----------



## Krippy

Oooppps! Preggo brain!
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 2









034.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lovie

Mom to 3 what a sweet way to find out :) enjoy your celebratory dinner :) 

I would have loved a gender scan but my oh was completely against it, ours is on the 17th it feels like ages away! I'm more anxious to get a due date and see that elfie is ok, my Doppler is amazing for easing me nerves, but it will great to know everything is growing properly :)

I have a dilemma, we are supposed to be going to some friends tonight but their little boy has chicken pox, I am pretty sure I have had it, I'm worried I still might catch it... I do work with toddlers so it's likely I'm around chicken pox anyway, also I saw them in town yesterday so have allready seen the little boy... The mum isalso pregnant and I don't want to look rude not going.


----------



## trgirl308

If you have had chicken pox then you can't get it again, but if you aren't sure then it may not be a good time to risk it. I'm sure she would understand and you could reschedule.


----------



## lovie

Krippy what an adorable bump :cloud9: your tattoo looks fab with the bird flying over your bump!

I just called my mum and she can't remember me having chicken pox:dohh: how can you not remember these sorts of tgings? She only has 3 kids not 13! Anyway I think I won't go, not worth the risk, but now I'm worried about seeing the poorly boy yesterday. Goodness pregnancy is worrying!


----------



## trgirl308

Lovie, my DHs mom doesn't remember either... seriously how can you forget that?? We will also take the safe route of him leaving the house come that time. I remember having it so I know I'm ok. gl to you!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I wouldn't risk it either. It's not that you're being mean, you're just looking out for you and your little one. 

Nice bump Krippy!


----------



## Baby Bell

How exciting momto3! Seem s like everyone is finding out this week :happydance:

Krippy what a fab bump! I just look fat, but it's getting there I think one morning il wake up and il obviuosly be pregnant with a huge bump!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls! Love my bump! Don't worry Bell...You will be sporting your gorgeous bump soon!


----------



## Fifipots

Baby Bell said:


> How exciting momto3! Seem s like everyone is finding out this week :happydance:
> 
> Krippy what a fab bump! I just look fat, but it's getting there I think one morning il wake up and il obviuosly be pregnant with a huge bump!

I'm with you on the bump front!! I just look wobbly and heavier but not obviously pregnant at all!! Can't wait to have a proper bump!

Apparently between weeks 16-20 the baby doubles in size so I'm hoping this makes a difference!

Still got 4 weeks till my scan and I'm getting seriously itchy feet :hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Adorable bump, Krippy!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Here's my 13week bump pic girls :)

[IMG]https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/8638cd9f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lovie

so cute ocean pearl:flower: i love the dress too:thumbup:


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh you've OT a fab bump too Ocean Pearl :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump ocean pearl!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks :) it popped after my 12 week scan, hard to hide it now! I love it!


----------



## samj732

Great bumps ladies :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

random post but how prepared are you ladies in terms of clothes? i went a bit crazy in the 2nd hand shop and bought elfie 4 hats:haha: also trousers and a jumper so that is usefull.. not sure a baby will need 4 hats...
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









010.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovie

more hats:haha:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









012.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Baby Bell

Iv got loads. But most was bought for my last pregnancy. I have loads of knitted clothes we bought at a Jack n Jill fair. They are gorgeous and I love them :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

What a cute, tiny bump Ocean!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I haven't bought anything yet, dying to though!! Going to after my 20 week scan, any recommendations of good places to get nice clothes? Was thinking Asda for basics, John Lewis, mother care, h&m..


----------



## ocean_pearl

lovie said:


> random post but how prepared are you ladies in terms of clothes? i went a bit crazy in the 2nd hand shop and bought elfie 4 hats:haha: also trousers and a jumper so that is usefull.. not sure a baby will need 4 hats...

Those are all gorgeous, I'm definitely going to check out the secon hand shops :thumbup:



Krippy said:


> What a cute, tiny bump Ocean!

Thank you! Yours is gorgeous too :cloud9:


----------



## lovie

ocean pearl i love h+m :) they sometimes have some really good sales to :) 

primark has the most adorable girls clothes, but when we were in the uk we didnt know yet if we were having a boy or girl so didnt buy any, such cute flowry dresses for next summer :)

baby stuff 2nd hand is great i think because babies grow so fast so its allmost new :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

A lot of it is unwanted presents too! Will check out next and primark :)


----------



## shytwin25

hey ladies, i couldnt wait any longer for my doc apt so i scheduled a private ultrasound on monday ill be 15wks5days.... im sooo super exicted and hoping for a girl! :)


----------



## munch

Loving the bumps girls! 

Lovie....really sweet clothes. There is nothing like hats :) too cute. I have trouble keeping them on my girls but I guess it doesnt get really cold here like it does in your part of the world.

Looking forward to more scan updates :)


----------



## Momto3and...

It's a girl!!!! I'm still in total shock!!!!!!!!


----------



## juless

Wow!! Congrats!!! I was checking the thread all day hoping to hear the results! I'm sure you'll have SO much fun buying lots of little girly things! :D


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Momto3! So exciting for you!


----------



## daydream

Congrats on the little girl!!


----------



## samj732

Congrats on team pink! I can't wait till my 20 week scan, you ladies are making me jealous :haha:


----------



## munch

Congrats mumto3and......a girl!! Fantastic news, lucky lady!!


----------



## 2016

congrats momto3and... and welcome to the growing team pink! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay congrats on a girl!


----------



## lovie

Momto3and... said:


> It's a girl!!!! I'm still in total shock!!!!!!!!

congratuations:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations mumto3!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aww congrats mom of three!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Momto3!!!!

My gender scan is this morning :happydance: I'm so nervous & anxious!


----------



## lovie

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Congrats Momto3!!!!
> 
> My gender scan is this morning :happydance: I'm so nervous & anxious!

good luck :) cant wait to here the results:flower:


----------



## munch

Enjoy Blu-Butterfly... So exciting!!! Any preference for a girl or boy? Or feelings that you maybe having one or the other? Good luck....


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm happy either way but DH wants a girl. I keep telling him I think its a boy lol


----------



## lovie

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm happy either way but DH wants a girl. I keep telling him I think its a boy lol

thats exactly the same as me and my OH... he thinks its a girl so much that i say i think its a boy just incase it is and then id feel bad my oh was so convinced its a girl:winkwink:


----------



## LillyLee

Gender scan in a few hours!!!!! I am so excited. I am totally hoping for a boy but DH and everyone else is convinced it is going to be a girl.


----------



## lovie

enjoy the scan lilly :)

goodness its definatly scan week this week!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I know that feeling Lovie 

Yaye LillyLee. glad. We're going through the same thing :)


----------



## juless

Excited to hear your news Blu!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

good luck for the scans ladies how exciting, can Not wait for my turn.


----------



## samj732

Good luck on the scans ladies!

I'm off for vacation for a week, I shudder to think how far behind on this thread I will be when I get back :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Well ladies, we are team..... :blue: !!!


----------



## daydream

Yaaaay Blu!! I have a :blue: buddy!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay congrats blu!


----------



## Baby Bell

Congrats Blu on being Blue :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the baby boy Blu! So exciting!


----------



## 2016

^^ Baby boy Blu, I like that! :happydance: Congrats! I thought December was going to be inundated with pinks for a minute.


----------



## LillyLee

I'm PINK!!!!! I think DH is a little more excited than me. A girl will be fun, certainly enough pink in my home already so a little more won't matter!


----------



## daydream

Lillylee. Congrats on the little girl!! Yay for so many scans coming in.


----------



## Baby Bell

What baby clubs have everyone joined (I love a free pack of nappies me lol) iv joined, Huggies, Pampers, Tesco, Asda and mothercare. Im already a member of toysrus gold club thing. Can anybody think of anyone iv missed?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm finally back home after a lovely holiday!! So much to catch up on, unfortunately my internet is running really slow for some reason so I'm soooo behind!

Congrats on the pink bumps 2016 & LillyLee :yipee: and congrats on the blue bump Bluu!! Have I missed any other gender's that have been revealed? I might pop a little :pink:, :blue: or :yellow: by each of our usernames on the front page depending on whether what sex we're having or if we are staying team yellow. What does everyone think?

Also, any newbies that I haven't added to the list want to remind me?! It's going to take forever going back with this damn internet going slow :flower: x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats Lillylee lots of little girls! Good idea lolly help everyone keep up lol


----------



## lovie

Congrats Blu on your boy scan and lilly on your girl scan :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Welcome back lolly, hope you had a good holiday, but great to see you back. Il be staying team Yellow :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks everyone. 
Congrats Lilly!
Welcome back Lolly. I hope you had a great holiday. Feel free to add the storks to the first page if you'd like.


----------



## lovie

welcome back lolly :) i hope you are all nice and refreshed from your hols! :)

the stalk is a great idea :)


----------



## sandra84

I found out I'm having a girl! :) :pink:


----------



## munch

Congrats Blu on your little boy and Lilly on your girl!! Its so exciting waking up to these gender announcements!! 

Welcome back Lolly, hope you feel relaxed and refreshed after hol! Stork idea is cute. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far!! X


----------



## munch

Sandra Congrats on your girl too......


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on your pink bump Sandra :)

I'll start adding the storks to our usernames tonorrow then :thumbup: if everyone lets me know the sex of their babies or if they are staying team yellow or just don't want to reveal, I can get cracking.

Thanks ladies :) feeling fantastic! Taking a holiday during 2nd tri was a fab idea and so glad I fell pregnant when I did (we'd booked the holiday back in January!). 

If you remember, I had my gender scan on the 16th, just before we left for our holiday. I quickly came in here to give you all an update that she's a girl but I didn't go in to much detail about the scan itself, or show any pictures. Reason being, it was absolutely awful :( such a disappointment and waste of £80. The sonographer really rushed through and even though we did get to see some really good shots of the baby sucking her thumb and yawning, he decided to print off the worst most blurry pictures imaginable :cry: I was so upset & angry. When I got home I then realised we never even got the 4D part of the session which was part of the package :wacko: needless to say, I complained! The lady who got back to me was lovely and has invited me back for a rescan and to have the whole session redone, new pictures given and the 4D we never got, but I really don't want to go back and be scanned by that same guy so will be ringing them up on Monday to see if there's a different sonographer I can see, or better, go to another branch of their clinics.

Pfffft, don't mess around with a hormonal pregnant lady :gun: lol!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Woahhh sorry for the essay there!


----------



## Krippy

Congrat Lilly and Sandra on the pink bumps! So many little girls!

We will be staying Team Yellow as well Lolly! Hope you holiday was fantastic!


----------



## expatttc

Lolly, welcome back! Sorry that you had such a frustrating scan, but it's great that they're welcoming you back. I'd definitely ask for a different technician - you want these experiences to be as happy and laid back as possible - you're paying for it, and you deserve it!

We've decided to be team :yellow: 

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## juless

Congrats on all the happy scans!! I am getting really excited for mine now, though no guarantees I'll find out the gender, might still need to book a private one. Either way I'l finally get to see my little one for the first time! :)

Welcome back lolly!! Looking forward to the pics from your new scan!!


----------



## 2016

GIRL for us ttc_lolly. Glad you complained about your scan - £80 is a lot to spend then be disappointed.

juless...only just noticed in your siggy your daughter is just 3 weeks older than my boy - but 11lbs10oz! Yikes!


----------



## lovie

congrats on the girl scans sandra and 2016:happydance:

lolly that sounds awful with that sonographer! I hope you get another person next time:hugs:

we are team yellow till the 17th :)


----------



## juless

2016 said:


> GIRL for us ttc_lolly. Glad you complained about your scan - £80 is a lot to spend then be disappointed.
> 
> juless...only just noticed in your siggy your daughter is just 3 weeks older than my boy - but 11lbs10oz! Yikes!

Lol, ya she was a biggie! Now she's around 37lbs!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats on the girl Sandra! Seems Its a baby girl boom lol, hopefully i will find out on the 12th but nhs so no guarantee if Not i will be booking a private scan for sure!


----------



## Donna35

Just came across this thread and popped on to say congratulations to you all and all the best for your pregnancy and December babies, also to suggest that you join us in the Crazy Christmas Crew cos after all who'll have a happier and more crazy Christmas than you lovely mummy-to-be's. Come and join the craziness:xmas4::xmas6::xmas12:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Donna35 said:


> Just came across this thread and popped on to say congratulations to you all and all the best for your pregnancy and December babies, also to suggest that you join us in the Crazy Christmas Crew cos after all who'll have a happier and more crazy Christmas than you lovely mummy-to-be's. Come and join the craziness:xmas4::xmas6::xmas12:

Hahaha awww thanks hun :)


----------



## RoosterBebe

Hi girls! Congrats to everyone that already knows - boy or girl! I'm going to find out in 3 weeks. Can't wait !!!!!:baby:


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Congrats on all of the gender scans :o)!!! Love it!

I will be staying team yellow & opening my present for Christmas!! :o)

Xoxo


----------



## Momto3and...

Congrats to the other gender scans. Hang in there to those waiting! What a fun, and exciting time for us all!!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats to everyone who has had the gender of their babies revealed lately! In T-23 days I will join you all in your knowledge (provided the LO opens his/her legs!) My midwife told me to eat pancakes and syrup to make sure to get the baby all hyper in there for the scan, LOL! 

Glad you had a great holiday, Lolly! I'm doing something similar, leaving for mine 2 days after my gender scan, but not til the end of July.


----------



## Fifipots

Soo happy and reassured, went to my first midwife appointment this morning and it was the same one as my last pregnancy so not a stranger which was nice and they found babies heart beat straight away which was so good as im still yet to feel it move and I was starting to think "am I really pregnant?". So all is good

Even bought my double pram over the weekend, only 2nd hand but in excellent condition, not sure I'll need a double as my DD will be 3yr 5mth by the time baby comes but she is not one for walking at the mo and wanted to get it as it is one that you can have a carrycot on which I loved, so nice when you can have a newborn lying flat!

Got to pack it all up though and hide it as DD has taken a liking to it and spends most of the day putting her dollies in it!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Chloe597 said:


> My midwife told me to eat pancakes and syrup to make sure to get the baby all hyper in there for the scan, LOL!

Careful with that, I drank apple juice about 20-30 minutes before my scan to liven baby up.. Well, baby was on SUPER HYPER mode in there kicking and punching and even spinning around. Made it sooo hard for tech to get a good shot. He was just about to give up before he finally was able to get a quick snap shot and yelled out BOY! lol. Now I'm waiting until my 20 week scan to feel like its absolutely right.


----------



## Jumik

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm finally back home after a lovely holiday!! So much to catch up on, unfortunately my internet is running really slow for some reason so I'm soooo behind!
> 
> Congrats on the pink bumps 2016 & LillyLee :yipee: and congrats on the blue bump Bluu!! Have I missed any other gender's that have been revealed? I might pop a little :pink:, :blue: or :yellow: by each of our usernames on the front page depending on whether what sex we're having or if we are staying team yellow. What does everyone think?
> 
> Also, any newbies that I haven't added to the list want to remind me?! It's going to take forever going back with this damn internet going slow :flower: x

Hi! you could add me. I'm tentativley due on the 10th and I'm team yellow for now.


----------



## LillyLee

So I kind of just need to vent a little bit. Yesterday DH and I were outside cleaning our cars and garage etc. It was hot (like mid 90's by 9AM) and I hadn't had breakfast or anything to drink besides a small glass of juice that morning. Long story, I basically passed out for about 20 seconds. I called my midwife this morning to ask a question about my next appointment and mentioned what happened yesterday. She immediately jumped on me and wanted to know why I hadn't gone to the emergency room or called the birth center. I didn't do those things because I just figured I was dehydrated and pushed myself in the sun a little too far. I immediately drank water after it happened and felt better. I'm not the kind of person that calls the doc at the drop of a hat but since she snapped at me I've become extremely worried that I've hurt baby somehow. I don't have any cramping or spotting, but I haven't felt movement either (at all yet, besides a few popcorn feelings about a week ago). I want to just sit here and cry like I've done something terrible without even realizing it. :cry:


----------



## shytwin25

hey ladies, jus came back from my private scan and im clearly having a BOY.... dont get me wrong im happy! but i was hoping for a girl because i cant afford a 3rd try lol....


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on your baby boy Shy!

Lilly - I think you'll be fine hun, and so will baby.


----------



## LuluSS

Haven't been on this forum in a while since it moves so fast!

Just wanted to say that at my NT scan (at 12w4d) the tech said she thinks the baby was a boy since she saw boy parts. Well this past Saturday I had my private gender scan at 15w6d and the tech also saw boy parts. Baby was being stubborn and had his legs crossed so I get to go back for free this Saturday to get a clear shot. I am super excited!!!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats on the little boy Shy! Does that mean you already have 1 son. Perk up, the two of them will be the best of buds. :) Now that we're team blue, I kind of hope the next baby is a boy so they can be brothers.

Lilly - :hugs: I'm sure all is fine and you were just overheated. I'm sure there was no harm to LO.

Lolly - Great idea adding the genders to page 1. I'm team :blue:! :)


----------



## daydream

Oh and we had our gender reveal party this weekend. We kept it a secret from everyone (except my bestie who couldn't make it to the party)! But I posted a video on my journal of the big reveal. Warning - so much screaming! haha! 

Everyone loved it, and everyone loved his name. I'm so glad :) Happiest weekend ever.


----------



## Chloe597

Blu - thanks for the warning! Maybe i'll stick with cereal and juice, although everything has sugar, it seems...

Lily - My midwife said passing out is completely fine, its if you fall when you land that you need to call the Dr because there is potential for dislodging the placenta. but she specifically told me that if i pass out, she doesn't need to know unless i also fall. Hope that offers you some comfort!


----------



## toothfairy29

I totally forgot about this thread!!! I can't believe so many of you know already what you are having!! I have 18 more sleeps until I get my scan to find out!!!! I will be 20+3 weeks by then!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stark18

We just got back from our scan and baby was VERY stubborn. Legs wide open but it's feet were tucked up under baby's bottom so we couldn't see anything really. The tech said that if she had to guess she would say girl but wouldn't bet on it. Right now we are debating on paying for another u/s because I am dieing to know :blush:. I just don't want to spend the money and the baby be so stubborn again...


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats shy twin i hope i get to join team blue lol i have two girls but more than anything i just can not wait to buy gender specific clothes!!

Stark 18 i was told exactly the same as you with my 2nd dd and she was a girl i think normally when they guess they are quite accurate or they wont say anything as with my first dd they said they couldnt tell at all wouldnt even guess i was gutted but i must say the suprise at birth was amazing.

9 sleeps till my 20 week scan i will be 20+1 i really hope they can tell me!! think i may cry if not


----------



## mummyof2girlz

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







18 week bump.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ImSoTired

Just got a call about my blood results. It's highly unlikely that my child will have Down syndrome or trisomy 18 (1/10000). However the neural tube result was like 1/388 and they said there was a problem with one of my analytes (? spelling?) that means something may or may not be wrong but they think it is unlikely.:shrug: I'm not sure whether or not I should be relieved or scared. I'm so confused. I see my OB on the 12th and he will have gotten these results as well so hopefully he can make it all a little more clear for me. Anyone have any clue what any of this means? I'm really starting to worry.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Daydream - LOVE the video!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> Just got a call about my blood results. It's highly unlikely that my child will have Down syndrome or trisomy 18 (1/10000). However the neural tube result was like 1/388 and they said there was a problem with one of my analytes (? spelling?) that means something may or may not be wrong but they think it is unlikely.:shrug: I'm not sure whether or not I should be relieved or scared. I'm so confused. I see my OB on the 12th and he will have gotten these results as well so hopefully he can make it all a little more clear for me. Anyone have any clue what any of this means? I'm really starting to worry.

Try not to worry hun. I'm sure everything will be fine. 1 in 388 is nothing. I think it's electrolytes not analytes. Actually I'm not sure, I could be wrong.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

great video daydream these gender reveal parties are a brill idea, tho i dont think i could manage to keep quite long enough lol..


----------



## Evian260

ttc_lolly I am staying team :yellow:!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for all the team updates everyone so far :thumbup: I've added the storks by our names on the list.

Jumik - welcome & congrats hun :flower:

Lillylee - try not to be upset hun, I wouldn't of rushed off to hospital either. Take it easy, and eat breakfast next time before going on a cleaning rampage in the blinding heat :haha:

Stark - I understand how you feel hun, I would have liked a boy as OH says he doesn't wnat any more than 2 kids :( but I have all sisters and we all grew up the best of mates and it was so much fun (although gthere were the few arguements too!), and so I can't wait to see my girls grow up together. I'm sure it'll be the same for your boys :)

I had my very late 16 week appointment yesterday (missed the original date as I was on my holiday), and it was great. Got to listen to baby's HB and my fundal height was measured which is spot on for my EDD. I also called up that private scan place I went to to book in for my rescan after complaining about the scan I had @ 16weeks. Going to a different branch of theirs this Sunday, so excited to see baby again and how much she's grown in 3 weeks! Hopefully I'll get some amazing pics that I can share with you all this time x


----------



## ttc_lolly

ImSoTired said:


> Just got a call about my blood results. It's highly unlikely that my child will have Down syndrome or trisomy 18 (1/10000). However the neural tube result was like 1/388 and they said there was a problem with one of my analytes (? spelling?) that means something may or may not be wrong but they think it is unlikely.:shrug: I'm not sure whether or not I should be relieved or scared. I'm so confused. I see my OB on the 12th and he will have gotten these results as well so hopefully he can make it all a little more clear for me. Anyone have any clue what any of this means? I'm really starting to worry.

Oh hun please try not to worry :hugs: I'd wait until you spoke to your OB, or even ring them for a chat if you are overly concerned. 1 in 388 risk doesn't seem that low to me, but I'm no expert of course. I didn't even know what that test was so just had to google it and still couldn't find much info x


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean and ttc lolly thanks for responding. I'm in the US and for my 12 week scan when they check for down syndrome etc they took the first set of bloods and then at 16 weeks they took another set, no u/s that time. The chance of neural tube defect is 1/388 which means there is a chance that the neural tube didn't close correctly or something like that. The woman who called did say that they will need to do an extra scan at 32 weeks because of it but they will check it at the 20 week scan and the risk level may go down. And she definatly said analyte. I think it's just a sample of blood that they tested for something- whatever they tested for was slightly off. She said it could mean there is a problem with baby or it could mean that I'm going to have preeclampsia or early labor. It will all be rechecked and discussed At my next appts. I'm very worried and confused and I cried for a long time yesterday. I'm going to call today and see if they can better explain it to me as I'm really upset about it. Thanks for being the only ones to respond though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: ImSoTired :hugs:

Call back if you want. It's their job to make it make sense to you.


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> Bean and ttc lolly thanks for responding. I'm in the US and for my 12 week scan when they check for down syndrome etc they took the first set of bloods and then at 16 weeks they took another set, no u/s that time. The chance of neural tube defect is 1/388 which means there is a chance that the neural tube didn't close correctly or something like that. The woman who called did say that they will need to do an extra scan at 32 weeks because of it but they will check it at the 20 week scan and the risk level may go down. And she definatly said analyte. I think it's just a sample of blood that they tested for something- whatever they tested for was slightly off. She said it could mean there is a problem with baby or it could mean that I'm going to have preeclampsia or early labor. It will all be rechecked and discussed At my next appts. I'm very worried and confused and I cried for a long time yesterday. I'm going to call today and see if they can better explain it to me as I'm really upset about it. Thanks for being the only ones to respond though. I really appreciate it.

sweetie I replied to you in our other thread in 2nd tri, onions, sweet potato etc. I said I'd probably try ring and see if someone can give you some answers. Really hope its just something and nothing x x x x x x


----------



## ImSoTired

I know I got your reply toothfairy in the other thread. I thanked you for it. I have a calll into my doctor now and I'm hoping they get back to me soon. Maybe they can better explain it to me so at least I'll know the full extent of my risks so I won't be completely freaking out and confused come my next appt.


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> I know I got your reply toothfairy in the other thread. I thanked you for it. I have a calll into my doctor now and I'm hoping they get back to me soon. Maybe they can better explain it to me so at least I'll know the full extent of my risks so I won't be completely freaking out and confused come my next appt.

I've just seen your reply on other thread. Just didn't want you to think we were ignoring you! Xxx please let us know how you get on. Good luck xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

ImSoTired said:


> Bean and ttc lolly thanks for responding. I'm in the US and for my 12 week scan when they check for down syndrome etc they took the first set of bloods and then at 16 weeks they took another set, no u/s that time. The chance of neural tube defect is 1/388 which means there is a chance that the neural tube didn't close correctly or something like that. The woman who called did say that they will need to do an extra scan at 32 weeks because of it but they will check it at the 20 week scan and the risk level may go down. And she definatly said analyte. I think it's just a sample of blood that they tested for something- whatever they tested for was slightly off. She said it could mean there is a problem with baby or it could mean that I'm going to have preeclampsia or early labor. It will all be rechecked and discussed At my next appts. I'm very worried and confused and I cried for a long time yesterday. I'm going to call today and see if they can better explain it to me as I'm really upset about it. Thanks for being the only ones to respond though. I really appreciate it.

Yep it's definitely analytes from what I saw on google.

Please try to remember (although I know how hard it is) that that ratio is just an estimate, hopefully your scan at 20 weeks will be able to give you more info :hugs:

Let us know how it goes when you speak to your OB x


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls I'll definately let you know. I am waiting for the doctor to call me back. I was just hoping that because this thread is so big that someone would have heard of it before and maybe had a similar result. Which of course has got me even more worried that no one has. I just hope I can relax and make it to the appts without driving myself crazy with worry.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww hun :hugs: well I didn't even know we had a test for it here in the UK, so that may be why none of the UK ladies replied. We have the down syndrome combined testing, and maybe it's done at the same time as that :shrug:

I'm sure everything will be fine though. I had an issue with my HIV blood results when pregnant with DD and I was so distraught and scared. Of all the tests to come back maybe showing something that was the LEAST one I'd expected :wacko: my results kept coming back inconclusive and I remember being so distressed. I had to have more bloods taken to be sent to a special testing place and wouldn't get the results back for 6 weeks, and they were the longest weeks of my whole life. Turns out it was all fine in the end, just a very rare thing to happen to some ladies where their bloods aren't compatible with that particular test :shrug: of course, it happened again this time too but they had it on my records that it had all happened before. Very scary, but just another thing to test and frighten us. You and your precious cargo will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Jumik

Wow I didn't know so many tests exist for pregnancy. I have to do a blood test soon too but I think it's just the basics.

Is anyone carrying really small and gets worried? My stomach is barely there and this being my first pregnancy I have no definitive idea whether I feel the baby or not which makes me worried sometimes. After losing 23lbs during first tri, I have only gained back 7lbs and seem to be holding steady at my current weight for about 3wks now so that worries me too. Sigh! Never thought pregnancy would be such an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Baby Bell

Jumik everyone is different and every pregnancy, but I didn't start showing untill I was about 18/19 weeks with my first.......even then it wasn't much. Don't worry you'll pop soon! Your right though pregnancy envokes emotions you never knew you had lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Jumik I second the emotional roller coaster. I'm not yet feeling baby and my bump has shrunken although I woulndn't say I'm carrying small. Everyone is different though and I hope that they can give you some reassurance at your next appt. I haven't gained much weight either. I think 8 lbs so far. 

The nurse called me back and she said she thinks I'm safe from the neural tube defect but that the analyte is more so the problem. She said a protein in my blood indicated I may have issues and the baby might not grow properly. She said they will be checking it at every ultrasound and I may have an extra ultrasound or two to monitor it closely. I'm sure it is something I will discuss further at my appts on the 12th and 20th. She said that it isn't uncommon for certain analytes in the blood tests to come out a bit off but that sometimes there is an issue later in pregnancy- sometimes not. So I guess what she's saying is the baby is either going to grow normally or not. That to me sounds like a 50/50 shot. I'm hoping that at the ultrasound they decide that the baby is growing accordingly so I can perhaps not worry so much. Who am I kidding, I'm going to worry regardless. I suppose I'm not meant to be a happy pregnant woman but rather a nervous one.

Thanks so much girls


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> Jumik I second the emotional roller coaster. I'm not yet feeling baby and my bump has shrunken although I woulndn't say I'm carrying small. Everyone is different though and I hope that they can give you some reassurance at your next appt. I haven't gained much weight either. I think 8 lbs so far.
> 
> The nurse called me back and she said she thinks I'm safe from the neural tube defect but that the analyte is more so the problem. She said a protein in my blood indicated I may have issues and the baby might not grow properly. She said they will be checking it at every ultrasound and I may have an extra ultrasound or two to monitor it closely. I'm sure it is something I will discuss further at my appts on the 12th and 20th. She said that it isn't uncommon for certain analytes in the blood tests to come out a bit off but that sometimes there is an issue later in pregnancy- sometimes not. So I guess what she's saying is the baby is either going to grow normally or not. That to me sounds like a 50/50 shot. I'm hoping that at the ultrasound they decide that the baby is growing accordingly so I can perhaps not worry so much. Who am I kidding, I'm going to worry regardless. I suppose I'm not meant to be a happy pregnant woman but rather a nervous one.
> 
> Thanks so much girls

Oh honey. I am sorry you didn't get the reassurance you wanted. The good thing is that they are going to monitor you closely so from that respect you are in good hands. As the others have said we don't routinely have that test in the UK. I almost had a private scan instead of our NHS one and you could pay for an extra blood test that gave you risk factor for pre-eclampsia so maybe this is the test you have over in the USA. I suppose many of us her could be the same as you without knowing or being so closely checked. I know it's probably impossible but try remember that even on your own odds you have a 50% chance everything is ok. Lots of love to you.
:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Jumik - I didn't start showing with my first pregnancy until I was around 19/20 weeks, and even then it wasn't noticeable to others until I was around 24 weeks. Everyone is different hun :)

ImSoTired - So glad you had a chat with the nurse hun. Pregnancy is a humongous nervous time, so don't be sad or worry that that is what you are predominantly doing :hugs: the positive is that you get to see your baby lots more and will be closely monitored x


----------



## Kels815

Hi Everyone! Sorry I haven't posted. We were out of town for a few days visiting family in Florida. 
I am 16 weeks now... just had an appointment on Monday. The Sonogram was great... we found out we are expecting a baby BOY!! :) Of course my husband was thrilled! I am soo happy! Baby Boy seems to be growing nicely. I can't believe how much he has grown in such a short period of time. 
I am a worry wart so it's nice reassurance to know that everything is OK for now. I am trying to relax and not worry as I know it's not good for the pregnancy but it's so hard not to when only so much of what happens in there is in your control. :/
Hope everyone has a nice 4th of July!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

ImSoTired--I work in medicine and have access to some more in-depth resources...I will do all I can to help you find some answers. They didn't tell you which analyte it was? (AFP, hCG, unconjugated estriol?)


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> ImSoTired--I work in medicine and have access to some more in-depth resources...I will do all I can to help you find some answers. They didn't tell you which analyte it was? (AFP, hCG, unconjugated estriol?)

I don't know they didn't say other than it was slightly off and it could indicate that baby wouldn't grow properly and/or I would have problems with blood pressure or early labor. I don't know what to do as I am just completely numb and I can't think about anything else.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

ImSoTired- be patient with me -- I've figured out the likely analyte (PAPP-A) but am just leaving work now to drive home, will do more research there.


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> ImSoTired- be patient with me -- I've figured out the likely analyte (PAPP-A) but am just leaving work now to drive home, will do more research there.

Thanks it's just at this point I'm not sure I want to know what it means for me and my baby. I'm feeling completely terrified and just numb. I'd rather just pretend for right now that the worst will happen to try and protect myself from what will really happen. I'm afraid that if the worst really does happen that I will not be able to handle the situation rationally so I'm softening the blow hopefully. I just knew this whole time there was a reason I couldn't enjoy this and I wonder if this is why. Thank you for the help though, really it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

That is hard for me to hear, especially because what i have just found suggests you should not be nearly as worried as you are. 
I would be happy to share more details if you'd like, but respect your wishes and understand how difficult this all must be. I hope your doctor can get back to you soon, and explain to you what this all really means.
Sending massive hugs&#8230;


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> That is hard for me to hear, especially because what i have just found suggests you should not be nearly as worried as you are.
> I would be happy to share more details if you'd like, but respect your wishes and understand how difficult this all must be. I hope your doctor can get back to you soon, and explain to you what this all really means.
> Sending massive hugs

I really want to thank you for being so concerned and helpful. I'm just afraid to know anything that might make me feel any worse than I already do. I did talk to the nurse at the doctors office today and they couldn't tell me any more than the woman who gave me the results did. What I don't get is- how is my down and trisomy risk so low but apparently I have a protein in my bloodwork that is sending up red flags? I am destroyed and I don't know what else to do. They told me the baby may or may not continue growing accordingly and I may have hypertension or deliver early. That is all that I know. If it is only good news you have I would LOVE to hear it but I 'm not sure I'm prepared for any more bad news. Again I can't express how much I appreciate it.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry for the way your doctors office is handling this. They are really not being sensitive to your needs.
From what I can see, the marker is mostly a concern for you having preeclampsia. That is what could cause you to need to deliver early. Even then, and only if your levels were very, very low, a recent study has shown that your risk would only be 1.5 times higher than any other woman. that risk goes up a bit if you are of advanced maternal age, or have had a premature birth before.

I haven't really seen much evidence that this marker shows that anything would be wrong with the baby. The extra ultrasounds would be to look at the health of your placenta, so that they can predict if you might need to deliver a little early. That way you and your doctor can be prepared, and make sure you were close to the hospital.
And, with all of that being said, I must tell you that in my heart of hearts, I truly feel that this is going to be a wonderful, uncomplicated pregnancy for you and baby. I wish it could've been your doctor to be able to explain this all to you, but hopefully all of the information will be in your hands soon, and you can feel more reassured.
My sage medical advice at this point is to kick back, relax, and if you are so inclined, a half of a glass of wine couldn't hurt. Nature will take care of this baby, you take care of yourself!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thank you so much. I am trying to not even think about it but as a fellow pregnant woman you know how difficult it is. Of course my blood pressure is going to be high as it runs in my family and all of these tests are making me completely insane and stressed out. I'm going to TRY and relax. You did make me feel a little better though and I can't thank you enough.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

It's my pleasure! Don't feel bad about feeling crazy and stressed. To be honest, I elected not to get most of the screening tests done, because I didn't think I could handle it if there was a false positive result. I took the chicken way out!

My favorite way to relax is to watch absolutely awful reality TV. You never feel quite as crazy after watching a good episode of that!!!


----------



## LemonTea

1Timer29 said:


> Ok, Has anyone had anxiety with their pregnancy? This is my first pregnancy, unplanned, but DH and I have been married for 5 years so I guess it is about time. At first I had the occasional "What did I do?!" thought but now the anxiety seems almost ongoing. I am worried about my career ( I just graduated nursing school but have no job), and finances. I called the doc and the nurse thinks it is just pregnancy hormones. Did anyone go through this? Did it eventually go away? Please help! I feel like I am losing my mind. This is unlike my personality.

The thing I am most worried about is whether or not I should continue working or SAH after the baby is born. DH is leaving the decision entirely up to me, although he would prefer I work, and knowing that I have only a few more months to decide what to do is stressing me out.

Other than that, I've been pretty chill about this pregnancy. I haven't really started buying things, or planning showers, or setting up the nursery yet, and I imagine there might be a little stress involved with that stuff -- although I'm mostly just so excited to get to that part.


----------



## LemonTea

munch said:


> Congrats re all the gender scans! It's just so so exciting!
> 
> I have been feeling terribly sad and I want to say that this is not meant to make anyone feel upset but to appreciate life and what's happening to us as mothers to be. It's a complicated story so I will try and tell it the best way possible. I have some friends a married couple, they were unable to have children themselves as the wife suffers from Cystic Fibrosis and cannot carry a pregnancy. The husbands sister who already has children offered to be a surrogate for the couple. They used the wifes eggs and his sperm and now are expecting twin boys in less than 3 weeks time. Unfortunately a little under a month ago the wife got terribly sick with her cystic fibrosis and needed a lung transplant to survive, she got this transplant but unfortunately was too unwell and rejected it...she died on Monday night at age 30. Heartbreaking. We have her funeral next week :( She will never meet her boys and her husband will be bringing them up alone but with an extremely supportive family. I didn't know her very well, we just caught up every now and again at mutual social events. She was a lovely soul and it's just so unfair :(........just thought I would share this with you all. I realise how lucky I am and that life is so precious xx

That is so, so sad. :nope:


----------



## LemonTea

lovie said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy either way but DH wants a girl. I keep telling him I think its a boy lol
> 
> thats exactly the same as me and my OH... he thinks its a girl so much that i say i think its a boy just incase it is and then id feel bad my oh was so convinced its a girl:winkwink:Click to expand...

Too funny -- DH and I are the same way. He has such a close relationship with our niece that I'm really worried that he'll be sad if baby is a boy. He would always refer to the baby as a girl in the beginning, so I started overcompensating by calling the baby a boy. I DO sort of think baby IS a boy, but mostly I just want to help DH maintain perspective :winkwink:


----------



## LemonTea

ttc_lolly said:


> I might pop a little :pink:, :blue: or :yellow: by each of our usernames on the front page depending on whether what sex we're having or if we are staying team yellow. What does everyone think?

Good idea! DH and I are planning to stay on Team Yellow all the way! :happydance:


----------



## LemonTea

LillyLee said:


> So I kind of just need to vent a little bit. Yesterday DH and I were outside cleaning our cars and garage etc. It was hot (like mid 90's by 9AM) and I hadn't had breakfast or anything to drink besides a small glass of juice that morning. Long story, I basically passed out for about 20 seconds. I called my midwife this morning to ask a question about my next appointment and mentioned what happened yesterday. She immediately jumped on me and wanted to know why I hadn't gone to the emergency room or called the birth center. I didn't do those things because I just figured I was dehydrated and pushed myself in the sun a little too far. I immediately drank water after it happened and felt better. I'm not the kind of person that calls the doc at the drop of a hat but since she snapped at me I've become extremely worried that I've hurt baby somehow. I don't have any cramping or spotting, but I haven't felt movement either (at all yet, besides a few popcorn feelings about a week ago). I want to just sit here and cry like I've done something terrible without even realizing it. :cry:

Don't feel bad (easier said than done I know). I doubt that I would have gone to the ER for something like that. It seems clear enough that you over-exerted yourself in the heat and fainted. I don't think that sounds like an emergency situation that would put your baby in danger. I may have called my midwife to update her on what happened and to get feedback, but I definitely wouldn't have gone to the ER over the something like that. And knowing the personality of my midwife, I don't think she would have encouraged me to do so. Instead, I think she would have told me to do what you did -- rest and hydrate!

Try not to worry, although I know it's hard.


----------



## munch

LemonTea said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> Congrats re all the gender scans! It's just so so exciting!
> 
> I have been feeling terribly sad and I want to say that this is not meant to make anyone feel upset but to appreciate life and what's happening to us as mothers to be. It's a complicated story so I will try and tell it the best way possible. I have some friends a married couple, they were unable to have children themselves as the wife suffers from Cystic Fibrosis and cannot carry a pregnancy. The husbands sister who already has children offered to be a surrogate for the couple. They used the wifes eggs and his sperm and now are expecting twin boys in less than 3 weeks time. Unfortunately a little under a month ago the wife got terribly sick with her cystic fibrosis and needed a lung transplant to survive, she got this transplant but unfortunately was too unwell and rejected it...she died on Monday night at age 30. Heartbreaking. We have her funeral next week :( She will never meet her boys and her husband will be bringing them up alone but with an extremely supportive family. I didn't know her very well, we just caught up every now and again at mutual social events. She was a lovely soul and it's just so unfair :(........just thought I would share this with you all. I realise how lucky I am and that life is so precious xx
> 
> That is so, so sad. :nope:Click to expand...


Yes it is :( I had the funeral yesterday which although sad was really lovely and highlighted how wonderful this women was. Their twins were born on the weekend and they closed the funeral with a picture of them. It was heart wrenching but beautiful. I felt my baby move during the service which was special. X


----------



## Honey.Bee

ImSoTired - I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. Sending big :hugs: your way. It's great that Gen has done some research for you. I reckon between all of the snowflakes we must cover quite a spectrum of careers!

Tests are funny things. Yes, science has advanced so much but we still get it wrong (false positives) and we still miss things (false negatives). I think what is important here is that you get some answers from your own healthcare professional. In the UK we could ask to see our GP who, although not arranging the bloods, should have access to the results. I always recommend going with a list of questions and things you need clarifying because in the stress of the consultation it is easy to forget. Just please don't sit at home full of despair. You will drive yourself mad. 

Also, please remember that each test has different risks. For example the Down syndrome test can have a massive range - I think someone here posted 1:100,000 but mine was 1:5300. Likewise the 'normal' NT risk is about 1:1200 so to compare the two would be like comparing an apple with a pear. Take care of yourself x

How is everyone else today? I have serious baby brain at the moment. On Monday I went to do the shopping, got all the way around the store and then realised I had left my purse at home :dohh: Please share with me tour baby brain stories so I don't feel so 'special'! 

Also has anyone else been getting tingling or numb legs? I started off with one and now it's both with quite a lot of lower back pain. I know it's just pressure being put on the nerves but it is quite a strange feeling. Anyway, I've been referred for physio and in the meantime I bought a dream genii pillow which is AMAZING! If anyone else is struggling to get comfortable sleeping I'd seriously recommend it. Happy Independence Day to all of you snowflakes over the pond x


----------



## Baby Bell

Honey bee, I have spectacular baby brain at the moment. I have lots of birthdays and fathers day in June. So I bought about 10 cards at the same time, was proud of myself, until I realised I'd forgotten my cousin and her sons birthday. Then when I was writing my Oh fathers day card from Eoin I realised I had two and thought that I must have bought one from bump too. Wrote out both cards and gave them to oh who pointed out one of them was a birthday card! So I then had buy him another birthday card from Eoin and bump (his birthday was a week or so after). Then on his birthday, from me I gave him my OH an anniversary card instead of a birthday card and didn't even notice until again he pointed it out :haha: worse thing is I spent ages choosing them all, finding perfect verse etc, and didn't even notice! Numpty


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am 19 weeks today!! Nearly half way through.. My bump is certainly growing and baby is moving loads feeling really good. One week one day till my scan!


----------



## daydream

Yesterday I was complaining about not getting much clear baby movement. Well LO must have been listening because last night he gave several big clear kicks. I could even press down slightly on my uterus and feel them! I called DH over and he got to feel the slightest little baby movement. Even in the middle of the night I was able to feel a bit. LO sure knows how to make mama happy


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I've had crazy baby brain!

I work in a cath lab and so have to wear a lot of protective gear during procedures. Almost every day I forget something: my goggles, my mask, etc. The nurses and other staff have a great time picking out what I've missed each day!

I wish I could feel baby move.... :( I don't know if I have an anterior placenta, or if I'm just an idiot and can't recognize it...I know he/she IS moving because I've seen it on ultrasound and the midwife could tell when she was looking for the heartbeat, so I'm not worried, I'm just impatient!


----------



## Chloe597

imsotired, sorry about all the worry you are going through! I have heard that these tests give false positives like 5% of the time. Are they redoing any bloodwork?

I feel like my life is one big baby brain. I think the most recent is emailing a lady who helps around the house once a month to apologize for not emailing her back a week ago, only to realize that i did in fact email her a week ago after sending the email. so she got a second email apologizing for my pregnancy brain :) I also find myself losing my train of thought very easily. 

wishing i could feel my LO move soon...maybe i have and just thought it was gas...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Baby brain....yes. I realize that I've been telling everyone my birthday I'd Monday when it's really on Sunday...geesh!


----------



## lovie

My baby brain is that I have lost my 2nd pair of sunglasses today, it's onay july:dohh: time to buy some really cheap ones!

Anyone else feeling really emotional? Whenever I think about my baby it makes me want to cry! Happy tears.. But still not great when im in public!


----------



## daydream

Lovie - me! Anytime I see babies I get sooo emotional and feel so much overwhelming love for my LO. I'm constantly holding back tears


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm just emotional constantly!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I get teary saying goodbye to a friend after brunch!!

Anyone else obnoxiously love their bump?


----------



## Jumik

Me? I have never been a cryer for movies but now I get teary eyed during some movies especially when the scene involves a touching moment between parent and child.


----------



## lovie

GenYsuperlady said:


> I get teary saying goodbye to a friend after brunch!!
> 
> Anyone else obnoxiously love their bump?

im forever touching my bump, i dont even realise im doing it most of the time!


----------



## verona

Has anyone been feeling quite lightheaded/dizzy around the 16 week mark? I've had this on and off for a while, but it has been so humid and clammy outside lately that i've put it down to that. I had my blood pressure done on monday and it was 118/64, I think thats within normal range so I dont think its down to blood pressure.

I went to the chemist today due to getting a little bit of prickly heat on my leg so I wanted some lotion for it. The pharmacist has instructed me to get a doctors appointment asap to check for other problems though, I have been itchy lately but put that down to the heat and skin stretching! I think because this is my second pregnancy im a lot more easy going about things so I miss out on a lot of the things I wouldve freaked out about when I was pregnant with my first lol 

On a good note though, I heard babys heartbeat on Monday and my fluttery feelings are coming more regularly, I even swear I got a little tiny kick yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm not really feeling very lightheaded but your bp is actually a bit low which is perfectly normal and a good thing in the 2nd tri so it could be that. As long as you aren't passing out I wouldn't worry just mention it to the doctor when you go.

Thank you everyone. I have spoken to the doctors office yesterday and they told me all they could tell me about it really as I didn't know what kind of questions to ask. They said my down and trisomy odds were very good at 1 in 10000. Neural tube defect they thought was good at 1/388 even though to me they sound bad. But the problem was an analyte in my blood which could effect my blood pressure and they even said possibly baby's growth. As far as I know they aren't planning any more blood tests but I'm not sure I have appts on the 12th and the 20th so I'm sure we will discuss it all then. Thank you GenY for the information. I hope that what you have found is accurate and that baby will be just fine. I'm trying to relax and stop worrying buy as you all kknow it's very difficult. I'm still not feeling baby move on a regular basis like most of you are and it's hard to stay positive and enjoy. At this point I can't wait to go to the doctor just to figure out what is going on.


----------



## lovie

its good they thought it was good im so tired (if that makes sence!) they dont offer that test in sweden so im not familia with it myself. :hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

Oh my gosh! Baby brain! DH and I were watching a movie in which it was snowing outside and he said, "Oh look it's snowing" and I looked out our window. It's July and we live in FLORIDA!!!! He couldn't believe I actually thought he meant it was snowing at our house.


----------



## lovie

LillyLee said:


> Oh my gosh! Baby brain! DH and I were watching a movie in which it was snowing outside and he said, "Oh look it's snowing" and I looked out our window. It's July and we live in FLORIDA!!!! He couldn't believe I actually thought he meant it was snowing at our house.

:haha: thats so sweet!


----------



## LemonTea

Jumik said:


> Me? I have never been a cryer for movies but now I get teary eyed during some movies especially when the scene involves a touching moment between parent and child.

DH and I went to see the Disney/Pixar movie Brave today (he hates cartoons, but I had a violent episode of 'morning' sickness in the middle of the night last night, and he felt so bad for me that he took me to see it to make me feel better lol) -- all the parts with the main character and her mom just made me so sentimental. The movie has a happy ending but I had tears in my eyes when I left, and even though I'm a little sappy, I'm NOT usually that sappy!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am officially now off work till next year i am still on sick due to my back till the 18th of july then im due 5 weeks leave then my maternity leave starts feel sooooooo free lots of time to spend with my little princesses before baby arrives!! 

ive had bad baby brain too i actually left my keys in the ignition, engine running and started walking down the street realised i didnt have my purse otherwise id have left the car and no doubt the car would have been gone when i went back!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

verona said:


> Has anyone been feeling quite lightheaded/dizzy around the 16 week mark? I've had this on and off for a while, but it has been so humid and clammy outside lately that i've put it down to that. I had my blood pressure done on monday and it was 118/64, I think thats within normal range so I dont think its down to blood pressure.
> 
> I went to the chemist today due to getting a little bit of prickly heat on my leg so I wanted some lotion for it. The pharmacist has instructed me to get a doctors appointment asap to check for other problems though, I have been itchy lately but put that down to the heat and skin stretching! I think because this is my second pregnancy im a lot more easy going about things so I miss out on a lot of the things I wouldve freaked out about when I was pregnant with my first lol
> 
> On a good note though, I heard babys heartbeat on Monday and my fluttery feelings are coming more regularly, I even swear I got a little tiny kick yesterday :cloud9:

I was dizzy on and off from 16 weeks, still am now slightly.. also been itchy not excessively just now and again on my bump and backs of my legs. lol same here this is my 3rd baby nothing seems to worry me too much this time round..


----------



## Baby Bell

So just back from A&E, baby is fine, I should say first lol
Got a pretty nasty bang on the head at work today :nope: been looked at by doctor and he says I'm fine, just really dizzy and sore, feeling sorry for myself lol


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I get lightheaded too at times - always better if I focus on hydrating and eating frequent, small meals


----------



## ttc_lolly

verona said:


> Has anyone been feeling quite lightheaded/dizzy around the 16 week mark? I've had this on and off for a while, but it has been so humid and clammy outside lately that i've put it down to that. I had my blood pressure done on monday and it was 118/64, I think thats within normal range so I dont think its down to blood pressure.
> 
> I went to the chemist today due to getting a little bit of prickly heat on my leg so I wanted some lotion for it. The pharmacist has instructed me to get a doctors appointment asap to check for other problems though, I have been itchy lately but put that down to the heat and skin stretching! I think because this is my second pregnancy im a lot more easy going about things so I miss out on a lot of the things I wouldve freaked out about when I was pregnant with my first lol
> 
> On a good note though, I heard babys heartbeat on Monday and my fluttery feelings are coming more regularly, I even swear I got a little tiny kick yesterday :cloud9:

Feeling lightheaded and dizzy is quite normal at this stage, what with all that extra blood we have being pumped around. As long as your BP and urine tests are fine then you're all good :)

Yay for feeling flutters!



ImSoTired said:


> I'm not really feeling very lightheaded but your bp is actually a bit low which is perfectly normal and a good thing in the 2nd tri so it could be that. As long as you aren't passing out I wouldn't worry just mention it to the doctor when you go.
> 
> Thank you everyone. I have spoken to the doctors office yesterday and they told me all they could tell me about it really as I didn't know what kind of questions to ask. They said my down and trisomy odds were very good at 1 in 10000. Neural tube defect they thought was good at 1/388 even though to me they sound bad. But the problem was an analyte in my blood which could effect my blood pressure and they even said possibly baby's growth. As far as I know they aren't planning any more blood tests but I'm not sure I have appts on the 12th and the 20th so I'm sure we will discuss it all then. Thank you GenY for the information. I hope that what you have found is accurate and that baby will be just fine. I'm trying to relax and stop worrying buy as you all kknow it's very difficult. I'm still not feeling baby move on a regular basis like most of you are and it's hard to stay positive and enjoy. At this point I can't wait to go to the doctor just to figure out what is going on.

So glad GenY gave you some info and your drs have too. I had gestational hypertension with DD and she was also a low birth weight (5.5lbs) but everything was fine. I was given meds to stop my BP raising any further, but at 38weeks it couldn't be bought down so I was induced and I had a perfectly normal and happy vaginal birth :)


----------



## expatttc

Oooooh, i'm envious of the flutters and kicks!! 

My nausea seems to be making a comeback, which is a bit frustrating; I was looking forward to a bit of longer break! :)


----------



## juless

I had been feeling some movements, then I think baby moved or something and didn't feel much for a while. Now it's starting up again though which is great! :) I think I've been too stressed out lately to think about what I'm feeling though too!


----------



## munch

I have been getting movements for a few days now....just love it! Fairly exhausted though, school holidays are on and weather hopeless, only so much you can do inside!


----------



## lovie

is anyone else stressing about not lieing on their back? i like to lie on the sofa on my back after work as im so tired and also sometimes sleep on my back... so many things we cant do!!


----------



## Bean66

A lot of women never have an issue on their backs or dont until late pregnancy. Also I'm a believer that our bodies will tell us if it doesn't like it.

If you don't want to buy a wedge or bolster so you can be at an angle.


----------



## verona

I go to sleep on my side and i always wake up on my back, i dont let it worry me x


----------



## Fifipots

lovie said:


> is anyone else stressing about not lieing on their back? i like to lie on the sofa on my back after work as im so tired and also sometimes sleep on my back... so many things we cant do!!

I think it's more important to lie in a position in which you are comfortable and not one the book says! I am on my 4th pregnancy and have slept on my back, front and side throughout each one, if your baby doesn't like it they will let you know, there are far too many rules now as far as being pregnant but people seem to forget that women have been having babies for a long time and done ok so far! Xx


----------



## verona

I go to sleep on my side and i always wake up on my back, i dont let it worry me x


----------



## lovie

Thanks for the advice :hugs: I have listened to the hb whilst lying down and thats allways fine, it's like we should all do nothing the entire 9 months, not even lie down!! :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

Just back from my hols and feeling baby move and kick while we were out there was amazing. On Tuesday it was so powerful my OH could feel it, though that is still rare. 

Still not put on weight at all, still weighing 120lbs (8st7ish) and getting worried as a first time mum. But baby is kicking so must be ok right? Alot of people have said not to worry but as im so small I expected to have put on something by now. I didnt loose any weight during 1st tri either. 

20 week scan 2 weeks today. I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby Bell said:


> So just back from A&E, baby is fine, I should say first lol
> Got a pretty nasty bang on the head at work today :nope: been looked at by doctor and he says I'm fine, just really dizzy and sore, feeling sorry for myself lol

Completely missed this :dohh: so glad everything is ok hun. Hope your head isn't too sore :hugs:



lovie said:


> is anyone else stressing about not lieing on their back? i like to lie on the sofa on my back after work as im so tired and also sometimes sleep on my back... so many things we cant do!!

I don't stress about it either hun. I slept and laid on my back right until it became uncomfortable to do so with DD, so your body does let you know.

AFM... 19 weeks today :wohoo: Only a week to go until I'm half way, but if I go by when I had DD (38wks) then I'm already there! Bump is so big, must remember to take a picture later. She was moving around lots in there whilst I laid in bed this morning :cloud9: she must have known it was her 'birthday'!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

juless said:


> I had been feeling some movements, then I think baby moved or something and didn't feel much for a while. Now it's starting up again though which is great! :) I think I've been too stressed out lately to think about what I'm feeling though too!

Yaye Juless!! Isn't it great? I've always felt movement on my left side. Then I had a day of being uncomfortable with no movement from lo. Now today I feel movement on right...baby was just changing positions or moving! 




nickibrum said:


> Just back from my hols and feeling baby move and kick while we were out there was amazing. On Tuesday it was so powerful my OH could feel it, though that is still rare.
> 
> Still not put on weight at all, still weighing 120lbs (8st7ish) and getting worried as a first time mum. But baby is kicking so must be ok right? Alot of people have said not to worry but as im so small I expected to have put on something by now. I didnt loose any weight during 1st tri either.
> 
> 20 week scan 2 weeks today. I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!

I've only had one kick strong enough to feel from the outside, can't wait for more! I still haven't gained any weight either. Our scans are booked on the same day too, countdown to July 19 :happydance:

Happy 19 weeks Lolly!


----------



## Honey.Bee

mummyof2girlz said:


> ive had bad baby brain too i actually left my keys in the ignition, engine running and started walking down the street realised i didnt have my purse otherwise id have left the car and no doubt the car would have been gone when i went back!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks for the baby brain stories, girls :hugs:

Lovie - I sleep however I can get comfortable - side, back or front. I'm sure my body will tell me when it is not happy.

Verona - I had a phase of dizziness too but it seems to have settled now. If your dizziness persists - see your GP. My bp is 90/60 at the moment which is pretty low but I feel fine. I find keeping up the fluids and having small snacks really helps. I also wear compression knee highs for when I have to stand for long periods of time. They are not very sexy but seem to do the job!

AFM - I am constantly touching my belly even though I can't feel any movements yet, definitely more emotional too. Most excitingly though, tomorrow DH is taking me for a Mum to be treatment at a lovely spa I have been asking to go to for years. I can't wait. LOVE a bit of pampering!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hi ladies!

I have come to you all for your mama tips! Hub and I are leaving for our honeymoon in Mexico on Saturday! Any ideas/advice to protect my little one? I plan on drinking lots and lots of bottled water,plenty of sunscreen.... :o)

Xoxoxo


----------



## expatttc

LvMyHusband, have a GREAT time and relax and enjoy yourself! 

Remember to ask for your drinks, even glasses for soda, etc. with NO ICE to make sure you limit risks (and if you're at a posher place, you can still have your drink ice cold by asking for the glass to be chilled).

Have you thought of some fun pics you could do on the beach? Putting a little mini umbrella (for cocktails) on your tummy? Drawing a message to the little one in the sand?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats LvMyHsbnd! 

I agree with Expat, bottled water only and no ice, asked for your glass to be chilled. 
I bet you could get some of the cutest bump pics on the beach!! That's awesome :)

Good morning to the rest of the snowflakes. I hope your weeks has gone well. TGIF!!


----------



## Fifipots

Just booked my 4D scan! Ages away yet but can't wait!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye FifiPots! How many weeks will you be then?


----------



## daydream

Is anyone else still taking zofran for nausea? I don't really get that nauseous except in the evenings, though I did gag and puke while brushing my teeth yesterday. I think I'm using it as a security blsnket.. But kind of thinking its time to taper off.


----------



## juless

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!! I THINK my mortgage stuff is all done! I should get a call any time now to review the details, it goes to the lawyer and we sign next week! I can't wait until it's all done! AND this time next week I will have had my scan and hopefully know the gender of our little peanut! :D After today I'll be able to sit back and relax, knowing all the worry is behind me, and enjoy growing this baby!


----------



## Baby Bell

Juless yay!:happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the mortgage juless! 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Fifipots

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Yaye FifiPots! How many weeks will you be then?

Almost 28 weeks and they say it's best between 24 and 32 so I'll be smack bang in the middle!!


----------



## lovie

LvMyHsbnd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have come to you all for your mama tips! Hub and I are leaving for our honeymoon in Mexico on Saturday! Any ideas/advice to protect my little one? I plan on drinking lots and lots of bottled water,plenty of sunscreen.... :o)
> 
> Xoxoxo

have a lovelly time away :) im not sure suncream is a good idea when pregnant... i read a thread on the 2nd tri section that said some have a harmfull chemical in, you can get ones that are safe tho... maybe worth calling your midwife :)

i must take more photos! the time is going so fast!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

juless said:


> Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!! I THINK my mortgage stuff is all done! I should get a call any time now to review the details, it goes to the lawyer and we sign next week! I can't wait until it's all done! AND this time next week I will have had my scan and hopefully know the gender of our little peanut! :D After today I'll be able to sit back and relax, knowing all the worry is behind me, and enjoy growing this baby!

:happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Fifipots

17 weeks 3days, finally popped and an ickle bump appeared!!
 



Attached Files:







303.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chloe597

congrats, Juless!

daydream, I stopped taking Zofran around week 13. Thankfully i've felt great since then. Really hoping nausea doesn't creep back up on me! I think you should try a day without it to see how you feel. Most people are done with the nausea by week 16, although there are always exceptions.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay juless, exciting stuff!

Hope everyone's well?

Here's my bump @ 19+1 :)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/9e4842b0.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

Great bump lolly :hugs:


----------



## daydream

I posted my 16 week bump to my journal. Still waiting on that bump to pop! 

Chloe - thanks. For some reason I've had a bit of a gag reflex thing the past few days, but I want to try to taper down to a half pill for a bit and then see if I can go off it. That's good your nausea has been good!


----------



## lovie

i love the bumps! i will add mine :)

juless big congrats!! :)
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## juless

Thanks guys! Though of course the bank doesn't finish it until 4:58, so it didn't get to my lawyer in time. Now we need to possibly extend the closing date so the seller could back out if they want (would be super surprised if they did though, since they are already moving out!). But still a big pain in the butt!! A bit of worry left, but feeling much better that it's almost all over!

Wow!! What awesome bumps everyone has!! I need to take another pic at some point, but there never seems to be enough time in the day, lol!


----------



## samj732

Oh my goodness, I've been on vacation a week and there is so many pages to catch up on I just can't do it right now. I started feeling baby REALLY move this week, how awesome :) Minus the awful headaches I'm starting to feel really good finally.

On the flip side, I broke things off with my OH and found out today that my grandpa has cancer, which is most likely terminal. What a week it's been.


----------



## lovie

samj732 said:


> Oh my goodness, I've been on vacation a week and there is so many pages to catch up on I just can't do it right now. I started feeling baby REALLY move this week, how awesome :) Minus the awful headaches I'm starting to feel really good finally.
> 
> On the flip side, I broke things off with my OH and found out today that my grandpa has cancer, which is most likely terminal. What a week it's been.

oh hun im so sorry to here about your grandpa:nope::hugs: and about things with your oh:hugs:


----------



## anita665

Hello there :wave: Can I join please? I'm due 26th December :happydance:


----------



## lovie

hello anita:flower: welcome!

a boxing day due date, how lovely :)


----------



## munch

Samj.... Sorry to hear about you grandpa :( and your OH situation. Stay strong x 

Lovie.... Love the bump pics, very artistic! 

AFM I am home alone with girls tonight as DH has gone to footy with the boys. I am sure he is having a few beers, possibly a few too many! I haven't really missed drinking (I like a wine or two) but tonight I am, probably because DH is out and about. Oh well am sure it will pass. It's freezing here tonight. Just got girls to bed and am snuggling into bed to start reading " Fifty Shades of Grey " that everybody keeps going on about... Will be interesting! Hope your all well and happy xx


----------



## lovie

thanks hun :) I worked as a photogrpaher in melbourne at verve portraits, i dont take enough photos of my own life tho!

my oh is of on a stag do so i think he will be indulging in some alcohol.. i am envious! 

id love to know how you find 50 shades of grey :)


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies, it's been tough but hopefully things will get better soon.

BTW, I have read all the 50 Shades books. They are very, very scandalous. I'm now finally reading the Hunger Games books.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sam - so sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs: and the OH situation too. I hope you had a lovely holiday though x

Anita - welcome & congrats :hi: will add you to the list now!

I just started 50 shades last night and could not put it down! I got through 11 chapters but this resulted in me not getting to sleep until 4am and being very tired this morning :dohh: have been reading it mostly through out the day and am loving it! Sam, I read the hunger games trilogy over my holiday - simply amazing! Enjoy :)

I have my gender rescan tonorrow :yipee: can't wait to see baby, especially in 4D! Hopefully I'll get some lovely pics to share, unlike last time where all I got were blurry blobs!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Sam - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope things with your Grandpa are not as bad as you think and that you can sort things out one way or another with your OH :hugs:

Jules - Yay for a mortgage! So pleased for you. Hope you get moved in and settled soon x

Loving the bump pictures ladies!

Anyone else started nesting yet? I am driving DH mad.......


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm still taking Zofran, and am still nauseous with or without it. I will say that if I don't take it I tend to actually vomit, but if I do take I just feel like vomiting but don't actually have to do it.


----------



## daydream

Scoopy - well I'm glad I'm not the only one. Sorry you're still feeling sick :(


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Hi there
hope you don't mind me joining you all,
i am due on the 14th December with my 3rd, we don't know what the sex is yet, at my 16 week ultrasound bub was being stubborn and had its legs closed the entire time lol so i go back in 2 weeks time hopefully we will find out then :)


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi. havent posted in awhile i got a job and have been working on a cross stitching design for a good friend of mine expecting a baby girl in october


----------



## mummyof2girlz

how is everyone? I only have four sleeps till my scan so excited! And three sleeps till am half way! Not been feeling too bad a lot of stretching pains with my bump and needing a few more naps but good apart from that.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies! Just popping in to share some of my amazing rescan pics with you all. Was such an improvement on those I had done @ 16+1, the sonographer was brilliant and it was all round fantastic!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/f1d5a71e.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/61a449bd.jpg

Potty shot (definitely still a girl :D)
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/ef54dbca.jpg

Foot!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/4253e3e3.jpg

Alien face!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/e7ad259f.jpg

And some 3D shots :cloud9:
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/1ceed449.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/71ff6837.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/3c352652.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh such a wee cutie Lolly :hugs:


----------



## lovie

adorable pics lolly :) thank you for sharing :)


----------



## RoosterBebe

wow, the pics are amazing. I have 3 weeks til my scan :)


----------



## daydream

Lolly so glad the rescan was so great!! Congrats on your lovely :pink:


----------



## juless

Welcome Mum21boy1girl!!

What cute pics lolly!! So glad you had a great experience this time!


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Hi Ladies;
i was wondering what or if anybody is having any cravings yet? i am all Savory at the moment i am loving french fries, mashed potatoes, meat, Lays baked potato chips lol all bad stuff really but i havent gone too mad with eating to much of it.
its funny as i had savory cravings when i was pregnant with my son and sweet when i was pregnant with my daughter so im interested to find out what this one is :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Great scan, Lolly! Glad you had a happier experience x

mum21boy1girl - I definitely prefer savoury over sweet at the moment and am craving more carbs! My gut feeling is that I'm having a boy but we'll find out in just under 2 weeks time! I have more food aversions than cravings though.


----------



## samj732

Great pics lolly! Glad it went well :)

As far as cravings, all I want is sugar. :haha: Seems to help with the dizzy-ness (?) once in a while too.


----------



## munch

Lolly.... Awesome scan pics. Can you see Amber in the 3D ones at all? 

Def craving savory! And carbs. With both my girls it was sweet and dairy....so?!? Boy maybe. I have 2 weeks till next scan. Can't wait. 

Welcome to thread Mum21boy1girl!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ah great pics lolly! i am defo a savory esp salty foods was the same with my last pregnancy and it was a girl my first was chocolate and was a girl?


----------



## lovie

im craving fruit and sweeties, im trying to choose fruit over sweets!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you ladies :D I can't stop smiling and staring at my pics, we got the whole session on DVD too so I can just keep watching it over & over!

munch - We got some 3D shots of Amber at 16+2 and they look alike :cloud9: I can't wait to see if they are similar when she finally gets here!

Welcome to group Mummy21boy1girl :flower: will add you to the list now x


----------



## Redhead84

Great pics Lolly!!!

Haven't been on here lately, quite a lot going on - but got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time this morning, and it was a nice 150bpm.

Relieved and happy.. OH thinks I need to start letting myself get a bit excited now :)

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## juless

Redhead84, so glad the heartbeat sounded great!! It's such a lovely sound to hear!! :)

afm, I'm so excited and happy - this is a great week to look forward to!! We're signing the papers on our home in a couple of hours, so it'll officially be ours tomorrow! Going to buy paint, get to work on it and move in!! Then on Friday is our ultrasound!! :D Unfortunately OH will probally have to watch our DD while I have it done and will miss it, as we have noone to watch her. I doubt they'll let us bring her in with us as it's being done in hospital.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay so much happening for you this week juless :yipee: I hope they allow your DD in, it'd be a shame for your OH to miss it. Our DD was allowed in, we just kept her strapped in to her pushchair and gave her something to play with so she was on her best behaviour. Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye Juless! This is your week :)
I'd call ahead and ask just to see what they say. DH shouldn't have to miss it. I'd do like Lolly and just strap DD into her chair and roll her right into the room :)

Redhead - so glad you got to hear the heart beat. I was the same way but it did make me relax and feel like all of this was really, real. 

I've been feeling lots of movement lately. He's a squirmy one. Can't wait until DH can feel kicks. 10 days until my next scan :happydance:


----------



## juless

Thanks guys! I was thinking that. What we'll do is take her in her stroller and ask if we can take her in, otherwise he can wait out in the lobby with her. I think I'll have to pick her up a couple new books at the dollar store to entertain her, something new will grab her attention, lol!

I know blu! Can't wait to feel the kicks on the outside!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Something new or something she shouldn't have (i.e. an iPhone - my DD likes to delete and move my apps around :wacko:) will definitely keep her entertained. Just take her in and if they say she's not allowed, give them the puppy dog eyes :haha:


----------



## Chloe597

Lolly, great scan pics! 

Juless, congrats on the house! :thumbup:

Redhead, glad you heard the heartbeat. I know how reassuring that is :cloud9:
I do believe I felt my first kick over the weekend! and since then, lots of weird fluttering which i can only assume is the LO moving around. feels slightly different than gas. And then there's the fact that i dont burp or fart after feeling this type of movement:haha:


----------



## LillyLee

Are any of the US or Canadian ladies taking advantage of the Free Ride Event by Britax. I'm so torn over whether or not I want a $500 stroller (but it has a free carseat). DH and I are researching the crap out of the B-Ready and trying to decide if we want it or not. On a positive note Amazon.com has it for $398 AND if you create a baby registry and put in your due date as sometime within the next 30 days they will send you another 10% off completion discount so the stroller is $348 (I think) with your choice of carseat, bassinet, or second seat. Is anyone else considering this stroller or have friends who love it or hate it? I would LOVE opinions right now.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm way too poor to spend $500 on a stroller. OMG, I'm not even paying that much for my crib. I refuse :)

They've got some nice travel systems that include the stroller and car seats for much less at Babies R Us and Target. I'll probably buy one from there.


----------



## LillyLee

That's the same issue I'm having. I don't even think we're buying a crib, just a pack and play our apartment is so small. I think I hear the word FREE and nearly lose my mind. LOL.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Juless- congrats on your house!! hopefully they will let your DD into the ultrasound with you, we had the same problem at my last appointment, they wouldn't allow kids in the waiting area at the OB office because of germs etc so DH had to wait with them in the lobby, he was not happy! as with my last pregnancy my son was fine to come to all my appointments, the Dr ended up telling me to bring my DH and kids through the back door to the ultrasound room so they could be apart of that, so we were happy for that, my hubby was just upset as he thought they couldn't be apart of the process, apparently alot of women are not vaccinating there children now, so they dont want to risk pregnant women catching illnesses, i thought it was weird as they can get germs from walking around the mall etc where there are hundreds of kids, but oh well they are the rules i guess!! we have no babysitters either as we have no family in Texas.

ive been feeling lots of movement the last couple of days which is nice, anyone else feel a twitch like feeling in your lower tummy when baby moves a certain way? i don't recall getting that with my other 2, just a weird feeling lol

two weeks until we have our next ultrasound, i cant wait and i hope the bub cooperates this time so we can go shopping and buy some clothes etc :)

hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hello everyone, haven't been on in a while just haven't really been on the comp, finally got my scan date through the other day and its on the 31st so not long to wait now, well with my OHbeing very impatient we have the nursery done painted wardrobe up and cot up he just needs to build us a toy box and some nice shelves and we are sorted. i just think its hard for it to feel real for him yet and this is how he s makin it real but there not much left to do for the rest of our 5 month lol  i haven't even got a bump yet i just look a bit podgy and tht i have just gained a bit of weight i weighed myself aswell yesterday and have gained 2lbs all together here is a pic of me at 16 weeks (ps excuse the mess)


----------



## Ichisan

Trying to catch up but this thread moves so quickly!
Beautiful bump and scan piccies everyone love seeing them :) 
Hope everyone who has been feeling yuck is starting to feel better :hugs: 

AFM Ive got my 20wk scan tomorrow and its so exciting :happydance: :happydance: Fingers crossed bubs plays balls and flashes us that all important potty shot :haha:


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Ichisan- good luck tomorrow, hope baby cooperates for you!! :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Linea nigra decided to show this week, along with swollen feet. Also found new stretch marks...geesh! I'm getting the not so good looking pregnancy side effects. :(


----------



## daydream

so excited for those getting some nice kicks! my LO hasn't started with the regular movement. I just get a few little ones a few times a week. I'm ready to start feeling him every day.


----------



## Evian260

I'm getting a few kicks here and there!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

has anyone had a kick while yawning? It really hurt i was nearly in tears second times Its happened, my husband has managed to catch a few little kicks but now the big ones are starting he keeps missing them! If i sit down and lean forward baby moves loads... Picked us a few more things for bub blankets ect but my scan is Thursday so i am pinning all hope to finding out what baby is to buy the rest. I also got measured for a new bra as my old one gives me four bbs Ive gone from dd to ee Its no wonder my back is so sore


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ichisan said:


> Trying to catch up but this thread moves so quickly!
> Beautiful bump and scan piccies everyone love seeing them :)
> Hope everyone who has been feeling yuck is starting to feel better :hugs:
> 
> AFM Ive got my 20wk scan tomorrow and its so exciting :happydance: :happydance: Fingers crossed bubs plays balls and flashes us that all important potty shot :haha:

My 20 week anomaly scan is tomorrow too! Hope to see your pic :)



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Linea nigra decided to show this week, along with swollen feet. Also found new stretch marks...geesh! I'm getting the not so good looking pregnancy side effects. :(

My linea nigra is back too, along with old stretchies becoming really visible and some returning back to their 'fresh' pink colour :wacko: give me strength!! The things we do hey! Pregnancy is never kind to me :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

Oooh so exciting, everyone getting kicks! 

Good luck for your scans Ichisan and Lolly!!

I had my quad blood test today, along with a retest for my Rhesus as they didn't get enough last time. Much less traumatic experience today - blood came out easily once they found a vein and my arm doesn't hurt nearly as much.

Also got told that if everything stays the way it is then I can have an active/water birth which is my preference. The midwife said that she hopes I can as it'll keep me calmer... not that easy as I'm of a nervous disposition generally.

We also got shown round the labour suite by the midwife which was lovely - the unit where I hope to birth is a specialist in water birth so I'm nice and happy today. 

Open mind and all of that but things are going well so far :)

Hope you all have a lovely day :)


----------



## Ichisan

Well had the scan and everything was fine :happydance: BUT baby was not co-operating at all! Legs kept firmly together :dohh: So we've booked a private scan for thurs as we both really want to know lol. Scan lady was lovely and said if she had to guess it would be girl but was far from certain. Fingers crossed baby is in a better mood on thurs :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ichisan said:


> Well had the scan and everything was fine :happydance: BUT baby was not co-operating at all! Legs kept firmly together :dohh: So we've booked a private scan for thurs as we both really want to know lol. Scan lady was lovely and said if she had to guess it would be girl but was far from certain. Fingers crossed baby is in a better mood on thurs :haha:

Ahhh naughty baby :haha: glad everything went well at the scan though, and GL for Thurs!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ichisan said:


> Well had the scan and everything was fine :happydance: BUT baby was not co-operating at all! Legs kept firmly together :dohh: So we've booked a private scan for thurs as we both really want to know lol. Scan lady was lovely and said if she had to guess it would be girl but was far from certain. Fingers crossed baby is in a better mood on thurs :haha:

Yaye for a good scan. My little one did the same thing. The tech was just about to give up when he opened up just a little at the last minute. GL with the scan on Thursday. 



ttc_lolly said:


> My linea nigra is back too, along with old stretchies becoming really visible and some returning back to their 'fresh' pink colour :wacko: give me strength!! The things we do hey! Pregnancy is never kind to me :haha:

It's faint but DH spotted it first so that made me feel self conscious. He's always pointing out everything. I don't think he means any harm but dang, don't point out my huge boobs and even larger nipples, my stretch marks, my newly formed linea nigra or the fact that my feet were swollen from walking around at the water park all day Saturday. He sure knows how to make a girl feel "special" :sulk:


----------



## lovie

ichisan yay for a healthy scan, cheaky baby hiding its girly/boy bits! best of luck with the next scan:hugs:

is the linea nigra the dark line? i was wondering when that came, i dont have it yet :( i allready have some old stretch marks on my tummy from going up/down in weight, they have faded to white and so far have stayed white, i dont htink i have any new ones yet.. but there is still alot of growing to do!

I get exhausted just doing simple things at the moment, i went to the shop and it took all my energy, i feel like an old lady! at least its the summer holidays so most of the kids i teach are on holiday!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

lovie said:


> ichisan yay for a healthy scan, cheaky baby hiding its girly/boy bits! best of luck with the next scan:hugs:
> 
> is the linea nigra the dark line? i was wondering when that came, i dont have it yet :( i allready have some old stretch marks on my tummy from going up/down in weight, they have faded to white and so far have stayed white, i dont htink i have any new ones yet.. but there is still alot of growing to do!
> 
> I get exhausted just doing simple things at the moment, i went to the shop and it took all my energy, i feel like an old lady! at least its the summer holidays so most of the kids i teach are on holiday!

Yes, it's the dark line. They say it shows up in 2nd or 3rd trimester. I get exhausted too, DH thinks I'm being lazy and just needs to exercise. I beg to differ, producing a baby is hard work and tiring. I could lay around all day and still get up exhausted.


----------



## lovie

my oh thinks the same blu, he says things like "you dont have to go out but you could do stuff around the house". I hope I get a dark line! I looked it up and it says its caused by the same reaction that makes your nipples darker, my nipples are allready darker but no line!


----------



## ImSoTired

18wk5d
maternity shorts are so sexy:dohh:...lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0337.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Saradavies89

i want a bump :( xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Saradavies89 said:


> i want a bump :( xxx

Honey you do have a little bump. Very Cute! But you are very lucky to be so small and thin. You won't having any trouble loosing baby weight and you'll have a perfect little round belly in probably just a few weeks! Hang in there!


----------



## lovie

ImSoTired said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> i want a bump :( xxx
> 
> Honey you do have a little bump. Very Cute! But you are very lucky to be so small and thin. You won't having any trouble loosing baby weight and you'll have a perfect little round belly in probably just a few weeks! Hang in there!Click to expand...

exactly :)

i had a fair bit of a "head start" with my bump... im sure i will still look pregnant when the baby is 6 months old!


----------



## lovie

and lovely bumps all round ladies:flower:


----------



## MD1223

Hi lovely ladies! I just wanted to pop by again to say I am pregnant and heard the heartbeat today! You were all so kind and helped me feel so much better after my chemical pregnancy in April and I wanted to share the great news with all of you. 

It's so fun to see how all of you are doing further along! Enjoy! :hug:


----------



## toothfairy29

MD1223 said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I just wanted to pop by again to say I am pregnant and heard the heartbeat today! You were all so kind and helped me feel so much better after my chemical pregnancy in April and I wanted to share the great news with all of you.
> 
> It's so fun to see how all of you are doing further along! Enjoy! :hug:

Congratulations on your new pregnancy!!! Glad you heard the heart. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Try not to stress too much x x x x


----------



## stark18

That's great news MD. 

Just 5 short days and I'm half way there. I'm hoping I can convince my doctor to do another ultrasound, still not being able to buy stuff is driving me crazy!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Great bump ImSoTired!!

Congrats on your pregnancy MD!!! That is awesome :)


----------



## lovie

congrats MD so gla dyou got your rainbow pregnancy so soon:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie not everyone gets the linea nigra, but I hope you do if you want it!

MD - so happy for you hun, a huge congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## lovie

ttc_lolly said:


> lovie not everyone gets the linea nigra, but I hope you do if you want it!
> 
> MD - so happy for you hun, a huge congratulations :hugs: xx

i just love pregnancy things, i cant wait for my milk to come how silly am I! my frind had her milk come in when she was 30 weeks and she was upset to be wearing breast pads allready, i was like no thats cool, its your body changing for the baby!


----------



## LuluSS

Haven't been on this thread in a while. Going to try and keep up now.

Just wondering though. Anyone on here have placenta previa? I was just told at my private gender scan that my placenta is at the bottom. I have my 20 week appointment on July 30th so I will ask them about it then.


----------



## munch

Congrats MD! Fantastic news.....

Lovie, I never got the linea nigra with either of my last pregnancies. I am quite pale though and I think that makes it less likely but saying that my nipples did darken ALOT! 

Lolly, I think it's nice your DH notices all the changes, at least he is observant, mine notices very little unless i point it out :) 

Sara, you will be one of those ladies that's all baby, jealous as! I look 6 months pregnant already that I find myself telling strangers I am further along lol

LuluSS, I have had a lot of friends told around 20 weeks that they have placenta previa and will need a scan at 32 weeks or there abouts to see where the placenta is and in all of the cases I have known it has always moved by then and natural delivery has been possible. My sister has been told she has it at the 20 week scan and was worried too, understandable, but try not to worry the chances are it will move :) 

AFM school holidays are exhausting!! "I am bored" is ringing in my ears most days! I haven't felt baby move for 5 days but not concerned as I remember feeling girls at 16 weeks then not again till 18 weeks :) 

Hope your all having a great week. Loving all the scan and bump pics :) x


----------



## rbtrying

Lulu- I was diagnosed with complete placenta previa at 13+ 5


----------



## Honey.Bee

MD1223 said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I just wanted to pop by again to say I am pregnant and heard the heartbeat today! You were all so kind and helped me feel so much better after my chemical pregnancy in April and I wanted to share the great news with all of you.
> 
> It's so fun to see how all of you are doing further along! Enjoy! :hug:

Oh wow MD! Congratulations and so soon! I am beyond delighted for you. Please pop back and let us know how you are doing :hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm 19 weeks today! 8 more sleeps until my next scan :happydance: 

Has anyone started thinking about names yet? We know we want him to have DH's initials but not the same exact name. No names yet though. We have decided that even when we do we won't share it until the baby shower or when lo gets here :)


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks munch!

rbtrying - when is your 20 week scan? Let me know when you have it and if the placenta has moved and I will do the same!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ah md Thats brill have a happy and healthy nine months!.... 20weeks today im officially half way! Yay! Scan Tomorrow ..


----------



## lovie

munch thats interesting im very pale so maybe no line for me!

im sorry the school holidays are dragging for you.. i loved all the free art galleries in melbourne but i guess there is only so many times you can go there! 

less than a week till my scan im so excited!! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

LuLu - They said my placenta looked fine at my private scan but have my 20 week anomaly at the hospital today and they'll check everything more thoroughly. The placenta does move about, so I hope yours moves for you :hugs: they should offer you regular scans to monitor it's position.

lovie - My milk with DD came in quite early, I thought it was great!

munch - My baby's movements are like that too, I just have to keep reminding myself it's still quite early days and that I hadn't even felt DD by this stage! 

Blu - We have some names picked out, but like you, won't be telling anyone until she's here :) I don't want any copycats :haha: but more so, I don't want or need to hear anybody's opinion or advice on names we've picked :dohh: I hate when someone out right tells you they don't like your name choice! ''I DON'T CARE!!!'' :trouble: haha!

Happy 20 weeks mummyof2girlz - officially at the half way mark! :wohoo: I'll be joining you tomorrow, but I do have my 20 week anomaly today. Excited!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm 19 weeks today! 8 more sleeps until my next scan :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone started thinking about names yet? We know we want him to have DH's initials but not the same exact name. No names yet though. We have decided that even when we do we won't share it until the baby shower or when lo gets here :)

We have a few keeping quite for now but there is loads i like. My mother in law keeps ringing with suggestions and me and hubby do not like them, i hate the pressure thats put on you i lost my uncle a few years back and my hubby his grandad if its a boy we would like there names as middle names (john george mouthful i know) if its a girl id like my nans names as middle name (edith) shes 99 this year and it would make her really happy but the first names are our choice :hissy: lol


----------



## Baby Bell

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm 19 weeks today! 8 more sleeps until my next scan :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone started thinking about names yet? We know we want him to have DH's initials but not the same exact name. No names yet though. We have decided that even when we do we won't share it until the baby shower or when lo gets here :)

Yeah we been thinking of a few. We really want the first name to be Scottish, as my OH and me have Scottish first names and our wee boy has a Gaelic (Scots not Irish) name. So we would like to carry that on. We have picked middle names that are related to our wee boy, but don't think anyone else will pick up on it. But we just want our baby to share something with their big brother :flower:


----------



## lovie

we have been name thinking, but mostly girls names, we love the name thoedor for a bou, it is said tio-dor here, i love the nick name teddy so that would be nice. 

for girls we like freja (even tho it is ridiculously popular, it is a norse name and the godess of fertility so that means a lot to us) we also like älva which is said el-va, it means from nature elf/fairy.


----------



## Redhead84

We have a girls name - India Grace. As for a boy - we like Sebastian and Cameron... I also like Auden but we're not even close to deciding yet.

I'm having a stressful old day - it's a very very very long story that I'm not sure I could even explain properly if I tried, but my OH has been effectively dragged in by the Police this afternoon when he hasn't done anything at all wrong. He has good representation and they are sure that the Police have no case against him and that it's an intimidatory exercise (great use of their time huh?) but I can't help but worry like mad. He's there now... I think I might do some housework to take my mind off it a little.

Hope everyone else is having a smoother day of it :)


----------



## lovie

goodness redhead how worrying for you:hugs: i hope he's home relaly soon!

I love your names, india grace is such a pretty girly name :)


----------



## Redhead84

Thanks... I have always had India in my mind, and thankfully the OH likes it too :)

He said he'd ring me as soon as he was out of the station - our only worry is that some people have lied to make it get this far... we'll see what comes out in the wash. It's frustrating because we're supposed to be concentrating on the most important event of our lives (this will be our first) and we're being distracted by all this other rubbish.

Sorry for the rant ladies - where shall I start on the housework??? ;)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Redhead I'm so sorry that you are going through such a stressful situation :hugs:


----------



## Baby Bell

Redhead :hugs: I hope everything gets straightened out soon :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks ttc_lolly. Do you think maybe I should call my doctor's office and set up an appointment to confirm the placenta's position? Or wait until my 20 week appointment? I guess it doesn't matter either way. There is nothing they can do about the placenta except wait and see if it moves.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Redhead :hugs: how worrying. I hope everything goes ok, and he's back home to you soon.

Lulu - I'd definitely ring to discuss it with your doctor if you are at all concerned, but like you said, unfortunately there isn't much you can do about it except hope it shifts, and they'll 100% keep an eye on it. The plus side of course is you'll get extra scans to see baby. A friend from BnB had placenta previa detected early on, and she had scans every couple of weeks or so and it did eventually move and she was able to have a perfectly normal vaginal delivery :thumbup:

AFM - Just back from my 20 week anomaly scan and it was fab. They are much more thorough this time round as they literally check everything - Head and stomach circumference, limb lengths, brain, heart, kidneys, bladder, diaprahgm (sp) and a ton of other stuff! My little lady was very awkward and wouldn't get in the right position for the sonographer to see all of her heart chambers and blood flow correctly so we had to go for a walk and then go back in 30mins later, but all turned out fine and she's perfect :) That's me all done for scans now, as long as the pregnancy goes smoothly from here of course.

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/95a7d2d9.jpg


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks. I called my doctor and they are going to have a nurse call back to discuss.

Congrats on your scan today. She is so cute!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

TTC_Lolly - love hearing your scan story - makes me so excited for mine!

Redhead - what a terrible stress! I hope to hear that it is all done and over with soon!

As for names, DH and I have talked about it here and there but we have a very difficult time agreeing. We have also agreed not to discuss names with family/friends in order to avoid hearing everyone's opinion. We got into an argument last time we tried to talk about it and have decided as such to leave it for a few months until the due date is closer. That being said, we did both like the name Carly, so that is high on our list for a girl. We have much more disagreement on a boy's name as DH either wants HIS name (which I'm quite against, as it has been passed down long enough as far as I'm concerned and it's a very plain name) and the other name he really likes is a bit "out there," and I'm worried it's too unusual! I'm not being very flexible, I know, so hopefully time will help :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on a great scan Lolly. Can't wait to see my little man again next week. 

DH has agreed to keep name a secret but I honestly think he will secretly tell his mom because he is such a momma's boy. That burns me up even thinking about it but maybe I should hold off on being mad until something actually happens. lol 

My mom keeps texting me with name suggestions and I'm like no. That's partly why I don't want to have the name conversation with anyone. I don't want their suggestions or comments at all. They've all already had their chance at the name game when they had their children. It's me and DH's turn to decide that on our own. I just hope he doesn't tell...


----------



## Jumik

Any advice for a lingering cold ladies? I've had it since the 25th June. I've been eating fruits and drinking lots of water but it still lingers and is very annoying. *Sorry TMI alert*....now it's turned from clear to yellow and now green with the occasional streak of blood when I blow my nose first thing in the morning.

Oh and I've had all the vitamin C tabs I can take. I've read too much isn't good for baby. Any advice anyone?

By the way love hearing of all the scan stories and seeing the u/s pics. Seeing babies in utero is such a miraculous wonder!

AFM: apart from the cold, i feel these pops low down in my stomach (close to pubic bone) everyday. It's usually off to the left side. Can't wait for my next scan to confirm that what I feel is the little one kicking.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Jumik - feel better hun. I think you may have a sinus infection. May be worth a ring to your doc. And the area you described is where I first started feeling movement as well. Wonderful isnt it?


----------



## MD1223

Thank you, ladies! 

*ttc_lolly* - LOVE the scan pic and story! :) 

So exciting you are all almost half-way there! Awesome - Enjoy! :hug:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jumik - my best advice for you is to try and melt out the mucus...drink plenty of fluids and breathe in steam (boil up some water, then pour in a bowl and lean over it with a towel over your head to create a "steam tent,"). You can also try a saline nose spray or a sinus rinse (neti-pot) to help clear things out. Usually I'd say add in some ibuprofen to help with swelling but it's a preggo no-no. 
It could be seasonal allergies as well - my nose always gets bloody with those, especially if you have a lot of sneezing or your nose is very congested after sleeping with the window open/being outside all day. If it continues on and you have any facial pain over your cheeks or forehead (especially if worse on one side) then it likely is a bacterial (versus viral) sinus infection and your doc might be able to help. There are some effective antibiotics that are considered very safe in pregnancy and will put you out of your misery!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Also, I am finally feeling the flutters of baby moving too, and I was quite surprised at how low down they can be. Sometimes it feels barely above my cervix!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you ladies :) can't stop looking at my pictures! Can't wait to see all of yours either.

Lulu - I'm glad a nurse is calling you to discuss :thumbup:

Jumik - I agree with Gen, steam should do you some good and is what got me through my long standing cold I had a month ago x


----------



## samj732

Speaking of names, do you ladies think Izobel is too weird for spelling? Be honest! 

I love the name but it's somewhat common, so I thought to put a spin on it I would replace the s with a z. Isobel, Izobel... I think I like it with the z better :wacko:


----------



## LuluSS

I don't think the spelling is weird at all!

That is a cute name!


----------



## juless

Beautiful scan pics lolly! Glad to catch up with such nice news about healthy babies from everyone! :) afm, I keep forgetting my scan is day after tomorrow!! With all the house stuff (now we're working on getting it ready to paint so we can hopefully move in next week) I forget I'm pregnant sometimes! Really wishing I could help paint though... if I wasn't pregnant, it'd be done by now, lol! I hate that I go over to get a lot done and end up having to sit and rest every 20 minutes!


----------



## daydream

hi ladies, 17 weeks today and my bump seems to have popped a bit! I'm out of state for work, but will take a picture when I'm back home this weekend.

We have our name, had it before our scan, so we announced it when we announced it's a boy. First name is Harrison, middle name is Leonard (after DH's grandpa). We've gotten all positive feedback and thank goodness the suggestions have stopped. Everyone is excited to call the LO by his name, and it makes me so happy every time I hear it. 

Hope everyone else is well, have to read and run since I'm busy with work :(


----------



## expatttc

daydream, I LOVE harrison! We're sticking with family names, that work in both English and Italian, so still finalizing everything.

Juless, good luck at your scan tomorrow :)

Jumik, colds are awful, particularly when phlegmy....I'm with the other ladies, steam is great, and I have had sinus headaches almost every other day since being pregnant. The only thing that gives me relief, which might also help you, is a nasal cleansing bottle (you boil water, then let it cool, and add a sachet of basically saline powder). It took some getting used to, as you gently push water into one nostril and it flows out the other one (as I said, takes some getting used to), but the gentle warmth is soothing AND it's made sure that at least there are no infections in overworked sinuses.

For those ladies at their 18-20 week scan mark, do they also look for further soft markers for Downs as a rule, or do you have to ask for that? We had a good result at our nuchal scan (1:6,000), but I still want any further non-invasive (blood, scans) tests possible without having the risk of invasive testing.


----------



## toothfairy29

TTC lolly. Glad all is good. Scan is very cute. 9 more sleeps til mine :-(


----------



## toothfairy29

Actually no it's not its 8!!


----------



## lovie

good morning :) 

daydream yay for a popped bump, harrison is such a cute name! will you be getting anything personalised for him now you are decided on the name?

samj what a lovelly name choice! I love the shortenings bella/belle and izzy :) personally is go for a more traditional spelling, just to save the child having to spell out the name all the time, but i know what you mean about wanting something a little more unique.

i keep having breast feeding dreams, anyone else have them?


----------



## Baby Bell

Expattic, dont quoteme on this but I think there is only a short time frame to do the nuchal testing, between 12and14/15 weeks I think. 

Juless exciting bout scan tomorrow :happydance:

Hope everyone has a lovely day:happydance:


----------



## expatttc

Thanks BabyBell - we did the nuchal testing - I was just wondering if there was something similar done later at the 18-20 week mark as well (same markers, etc.) since the little one will be so much bigger!


----------



## Redhead84

Well it's still stress central for me. 

There were lies - which we thought there might be - and they are reporting my OH for harassment (based purely on a set of fabricated evidence.. this is not be just blustering, one of the instances they say happened couldn't have done as we were not even in the area, and by that I mean we were in London, and we will be providing proof). Problem is that it will now need to go up the ranks before any decision to summons him happens, and they have 6 months to do it.. meaning this could now drag all the way throughout my pregnancy and beyond. 

It also means that we now have to live in a world where we need to document absolutely everything that we do to counteract the possibility that they will invent further "evidence" which could then be construed as witness intimidation and then it's in a whole different spectre of seriousness sadly. 

This afternoons job for me is house hunting well away from here.. which is somewhat of a double edged sword in my head - it should be simple... we feel completely and utterly under the cosh where we are.. we are the ones being harassed, intimidated and even threatened and yet the Police have lied to us, failed to act and continued the harassment by proxy by believing the pack of lies put to them by others and so I can't wait to leave.. but I'm happy with my midwives and care I'm getting here.. I love the birth unit we're booked into as they specialise in water birth and it's so lovely and quiet and calm.

I'm so fed up though and know that we need to be away - I'm sick of waking up tired because I haven't been able to sleep properly and crying because of the stress.

I keep apologising to the baby about it all, not that it can understand me, and I feel awful that I feel I have to :(

Anyway - it can't be all doom and gloom forever... I'm off to look at cute baby things to cheer myself up :)

Hope you have a great day ladies... keep those chins up.. it could be worse!!! :)


----------



## Evian260

20 week scan in 5 days! Hoping I can stay team :yellow:!

Hope you ladies are all doing well, just started feeling baby move!


----------



## Ichisan

Well we had a fantastic experience with Babybond this morning and are very happy to be :pink: :happydance: 

Heres our little madam finally flashing us :haha: 
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/SCN_0004.jpg

Well done lolly you were right!


----------



## daydream

lovie - nothing personalized just yet. We actually didn't even go buy any boy stuff yet! We looked but since all summer stuff is out, that won't do our Dec baby any good ;) We're going to wait until after the baby shower.


----------



## LillyLee

expatttc said:


> Thanks BabyBell - we did the nuchal testing - I was just wondering if there was something similar done later at the 18-20 week mark as well (same markers, etc.) since the little one will be so much bigger!

We skipped the early nuchal test and I just had a blood draw at 17 weeks. They say they can do between 16-22. Some places call it Triple/Quad/Penta screen depending on where you go. Mine was back in 3 days with a 1/3100 for neural tube defects and 1/5000 for DS, Trisomies 13 and 18. We're also getting a 20 week anatomy scan for measurements, etc.


----------



## daydream

Congrats Ichison!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

had my 20 week scan today she said the baby looks healthy and moved into every position for her to check was sucking thumb and we watched baby drinking was amazing! And my little baby is a BOY! We are soo happy we got a great view of his bits so she is one hundred percent sure...


----------



## Jumik

Thanks guys i'll be doing the steam and my mom mentioned a couple days ago that she had a neti-pot and a saline solution she hasn't used...so thanks!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ichisan said:


> Well we had a fantastic experience with Babybond this morning and are very happy to be :pink: :happydance:
> 
> Heres our little madam finally flashing us :haha:
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/SCN_0004.jpg
> 
> Well done lolly you were right!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

mummyof2girlz said:


> had my 20 week scan today she said the baby looks healthy and moved into every position for her to check was sucking thumb and we watched baby drinking was amazing! And my little baby is a BOY! We are soo happy we got a great view of his bits so she is one hundred percent sure...

Another boy! Congrats!!! 8 sleeps til my scan!


----------



## Ichisan

Congrats on your little man mummyof2girlz :)


----------



## daydream

congrats to another :blue:!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Another boy and another girl! How exciting!

My boss named his son Harrison and I think it's a wonderful name. The younger brother is Owen and I think they go very well together. Nice work!

I'm jealous of all your 20 week scans! Mine isn't until the 24th...which makes for 11 more sleeps!!!!

We are team yellow.....but we have ultrasound machines at work (I work in a pediatric cardiology practice and we do ultrasounds of the heart all the time). One day I had a bit of spotting so I had the tech put the probe on my belly and take a quick look to make sure baby was moving. The first shot that came up was a potty shot! I looked away quickly and told her we weren't finding out, but she had a good old look to see if she could see the sex (this was 16 weeks or so). Anyway, she did get a good look, then later in the scan accidentally said "man, she just keeps mooning us." SHE! The tech tried to back-track and called it he-she from then on, but I'm quite sure she let it slip. I told DH and he doesn't think the tech would have been able to see that clearly or really tell the sex....I'm letting him think that so that it is still a "surprise" technically, but she's actually quite experienced, so I'm MOSTLY convinced I'll be welcoming a little girl come December!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ichisan said:


> Congrats on your little man mummyof2girlz :)

And to you on your little lady


----------



## daydream

Thanks GenY! That's a bummer about the gender slip. My cousin just had a baby (last night actually) and they were team :yellow: but the husband mentioned the dr had slipped "he" a few times, but they didn't want to get their hopes up since they have three girls. It definitely didn't spoil the surprise and excitement last night. 

And I've got quite a few sleeps until my 20 week scan, but can't wait!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on your scans ladies. Welcome to team blue Mummy!


----------



## munch

Congratulations on the little girl and boy reveals! Mummyof2 how exciting a little boy after two girls, you must be over the moon! 

Is anyone else having sleeping problems? Some nights I can fall straight asleep and others I toss and turn trying to fall asleep for what seems like hours! Last night DD almost 2 had a nightmare and was calling out mummy at 4am :( Makes me realise that sleep us going to interupted again really soon lol! 

Living name choices especially yours Lovie.... Freja ( I think I told you my dd2 is Freya, which isn't that common over here) :) I am with the ladies in not telling the name ideas before bub arrives as you do get so many reactions positive and negative and if you have already told everyone the sex it's nice to have a surprise of some sorts when baby arrives. Each to their own though :) 

Redhead, hope things improve with the situation your in. Try not to worry as hard as it is. Not good for baby. X


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I was just wondering this morning how long it might be until I have a deep, full night's sleep again.

I used to sleep like a rock. Literally. I could sleep through the apocalypse.

Now I wake like 10 times in the night tossing and turning, if not getting up to pee. I can't seem to get or stay comfy....time for a pregnancy pillow I think....


----------



## LillyLee

I got one of the pregnancy pillows and it definitely helps the achiness in my lower back. It hasn't solved my frequent bathroom trips though. I find that when I get back from 3am potty breaks DH has his legs wrapped around the pillow. His excuse is that he's keeping it warm but I know he secretly uses it when I go to work in the morning. LOL.


----------



## munch

Excuse my typos snowflakes.... Typing from iPhone quickly ;) 

GenY.... Never slept the same after having children, I think you start being more of a light sleeper. I also have short Nanna naps most days when DD2 has her sleep, it gives me enough up and go to get through arvo and evening. 

Lillylee.... I am going to get one of those body pillows for this pregnancy, I have heard they are really good!


----------



## munch

Oh and Lillylee.... Very funny re your DH, maybe you better get him one ;) then there probably won't be any room left in the bed!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thank you munch and blu we are so happy i had a feeling boy but didnt want to get my hopes up! My husband shouted Its a boy half way through the scan and she ignored him and carried on talking about the heart chambers until the end when she looked at the bits i seen three lines and said Its a girl she said nope Its one hundred percent boy showed us his bits and told us to get buying blue! She also said i should limit my coke intake i drink it every day and the baby is incredibly active probably hyper lol.


----------



## shytwin25

hi i have a question... im 17+2 weeks and been waitin since 15 weeks to feel flutters ( as i felt with ds) and havent felt anything close to it... but for the past few days i have been feeling random soft "thumps" in my lower abdomen... could it be my baby moving or is it my uterus stretching??


----------



## ImSoTired

shytwin I think that's probably baby. I've heard other women say that differnet pregnancies feel different so if one baby kicked a lot the next might roll a lot or push a lot.

I am feeling one or two pops or kicks a day and I wish it were more. I'm just such a nervous 1st time pregnant woman, lol. Went to OB yesterday and he said everything seemed normal. He asked me if I had any questions but he didn't discuss my bloods. I'm assuming he either didn't want to upset me unnecessarily or he isn't worried about the results. Also I have my ultrasound in 1 week! The place I am going it the place that did the screenings so I'm sure they will go over it in detail with me. Just hope everythings ok.

COngrats on all the scans and all, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

OMG! I had a choking spell (I choked on my own spit, AGAIN) and I thought I was going to die. I could not catch my breath and I saw stars for about 10-15 seconds...what in the world! 

In early pregnancy I would get acid reflux so bad it would choke me (sometimes causing me to vomit) but I've never choked so bad that I saw stars. That scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

its so nice everyone finding out what they are having ive got another 18 day :( i want it to come round so fast xxxx


----------



## Redhead84

Saradavies89 said:


> its so nice everyone finding out what they are having ive got another 18 day :( i want it to come round so fast xxxx

I've got another 24 weeks to go until I find out!! :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Redhead84 said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> its so nice everyone finding out what they are having ive got another 18 day :( i want it to come round so fast xxxx
> 
> I've got another 24 weeks to go until I find out!! :)Click to expand...

Haha that took me a full second to figure out your staying team yellow......I first tried to work out how far along you'd be in 24weeks :dohh:


----------



## daydream

I've been feeling lots of pokes and jabs, especially at nighttime. I think LO has found one of my nerves that he likes to kick because occasionally it will feel like a little electric shock in my uterus. 

Also I think he's going through a growth spurt because last night I went to bed at 8:30 and didn't wake up until 7. Not even to pee!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

daydream said:


> I've been feeling lots of pokes and jabs, especially at nighttime. I think LO has found one of my nerves that he likes to kick because occasionally it will feel like a little electric shock in my uterus.
> 
> Also I think he's going through a growth spurt because last night I went to bed at 8:30 and didn't wake up until 7. Not even to pee!

I get those "electric shocks" in my uterus too. I'm like, what is that? I don't know if it's a kick or a ligament stretching. I've been feeling sick today. Nauseous and headache and a little dizzy.. Figures it'd happen the day I decide to actually go in to the office instead of work from home.


----------



## samj732

I get overheated so easily now. When I do all I want to do is lay on the floor and die because I feel so awful. It usually takes about an hour to pass, but dear lord that hour is hell. And of course it ONLY happens when I'm at work!


----------



## samj732

My grandpa/family just got done seeing the oncologist and he has 4-6 months to live, maybe up to 12 if they do chemo. He has an MRI next week to see if it's spread to the brain and they will decide from there.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Blu - sorry to hear you're under the weather and seeing stars! Make sure to get plenty of rest and fluids!!!!

And Sam - that's terrible about your grandfather -- I hope he is at least kept comfortable and you can spend some good quality time with him. 

I didn't really start to feel baby moving until 17-18 weeks, and even now it isn't every day. For me it feels like a fish farting underwater...just a little stream of bubbles. Sometimes at night when I play the baby music (1-2 songs before bed every night) I think I feel s/he rolling, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs:Samj732


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

samj732 said:


> My grandpa/family just got done seeing the oncologist and he has 4-6 months to live, maybe up to 12 if they do chemo. He has an MRI next week to see if it's spread to the brain and they will decide from there.

I am so sorry to hear about your grandpa Samj. :hugs: 




GenYsuperlady said:


> Blu - sorry to hear you're under the weather and seeing stars! Make sure to get plenty of rest and fluids!!!!
> 
> And Sam - that's terrible about your grandfather -- I hope he is at least kept comfortable and you can spend some good quality time with him.
> 
> I didn't really start to feel baby moving until 17-18 weeks, and even now it isn't every day. For me it feels like a fish farting underwater...just a little stream of bubbles. Sometimes at night when I play the baby music (1-2 songs before bed every night) I think I feel s/he rolling, but I'm not sure.

Thanks for the well wishes GenY. That was so funny - fish farting underwater :haha:- you made me burst out laughing at work


----------



## stark18

I also posted this in second trimester but would like your opinions too.

With my first pregnancy I had to have a c-section because my son was breech and too big to try to turn. I had no problems with recovery and didn't feel at all like I didn't bond with my son because of the c-section. 

With this baby from the beginning my doctor said it was up to me to decide VBAC or c-section. I thought I wanted to do another c-section because of increased risk of problems that can happen with a vbac. But now I'm on the fence...my husband is pretty set against a vbac and I think it's because he's nervous/scared to go through the birth process due to increase risks. I have also heard that a second c-section is much harder to recover from.

I would just like some opinions from some people that may have been through it or are trying to make the decision now.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Stark - I haven't been through it personally but have a close friend who was determined to have a VBAC...and she did! Naturally! And it went seamlessly smooth :)

The risks of VBAC are probably much lower than you and DH might realize. In fact, the American College of Gynecologists (ACOG) recently released a statement that they believe a VBAC is less risky than a second c-section.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/labornbirth/vbac.html

I hope that article helps, and good luck with your decision-making!


----------



## daydream

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I get those "electric shocks" in my uterus too. I'm like, what is that? I don't know if it's a kick or a ligament stretching. I've been feeling sick today. Nauseous and headache and a little dizzy.. Figures it'd happen the day I decide to actually go in to the office instead of work from home.

hm maybe it is round ligament and that's why I've had it so much lately bc I seem to be having a growth spurt. Though it is really only on my uterus and not radiating to the sides at all.

Sorry you haven't been feeling well :( Those days are never fun. :flower:


----------



## Nellie83

Stark - I had an emergancy c-section with my first it was the most horrific and scary ordeal ive ever been through as i was put under a general anaesthetic and my son was resuscitated, i never saw him for 5 hrs and then the following morning he was sent to the city without me as id had a c-section and couldnt fly with him (i flew the next day on air ambulance). Anyhow after that experience i was determined to have a vbac with my second despite being told i shouldnt and i successfully delivered a healthy baby girl with no pain relief an experience ill treasure forever.
However i suffered a 3rd degree tear, doesnt mean it will happen to you and i dont want to scare you but this now brings me to my new delima, after speaking to the midwifes they have informed me if i tear again (and my little girl was only 6lb) i may end up incontinent (both ways TMI i know but its a scary thought) so i now need to decide whether to risk it happenenig again or have an elective c-section. Any thoughts or past experiences from you lovely ladies would be greatly appreciated. xx


----------



## juless

Had my scan today and all went well! (I'll try to post a pic of the cute little profile tomorrow!). Turns out we're teeeeam pink again! I have to be completely honest.. I was kinda disappointed, as I kept thinking this was a boy and thinking how nice it would be to have a little boy this time. I'm still feeling a little bit of that, but I'm excited to have another little girly! Don't get me wrong, I'm not upset or anything, but feel a little aww shucks about it, know what I mean? I think partly I'm just trying to wrap my head around it since I kept thinking boy all along! Still happy though, it'll be nice to have two little girls!


----------



## Saradavies89

juless said:


> Had my scan today and all went well! (I'll try to post a pic of the cute little profile tomorrow!). Turns out we're teeeeam pink again! I have to be completely honest.. I was kinda disappointed, as I kept thinking this was a boy and thinking how nice it would be to have a little boy this time. I'm still feeling a little bit of that, but I'm excited to have another little girly! Don't get me wrong, I'm not upset or anything, but feel a little aww shucks about it, know what I mean? I think partly I'm just trying to wrap my head around it since I kept thinking boy all along! Still happy though, it'll be nice to have two little girls!

Tottaly understand what u mean but congrats on a little girly, i dont care if we have a girl or a boy but for some reason i keep thinking girl n everyone else thinks boy, i no ill b slightly disappointed but thts jus cz girls clothes r lovely, ive got a friend who found out they are having a little boy the other day she was so happy but OH was slightly disapponited cz he wanted a girl lol, i also have another friend and her hubby has got a little girl with someone else already and she has set her heart on having a little boy cz she wants it to feel like something new with him n cz he already had a lilgirl and hes always wanted a boy, but im gettin this horrible feeling that its gunna b a girl and she will be devastated tbh i keep telling her dont set ur heart on it cz its 50/50 xxxx


----------



## shytwin25

GenYsuperlady said:


> Blu - sorry to hear you're under the weather and seeing stars! Make sure to get plenty of rest and fluids!!!!
> 
> And Sam - that's terrible about your grandfather -- I hope he is at least kept comfortable and you can spend some good quality time with him.
> 
> I didn't really start to feel baby moving until 17-18 weeks, and even now it isn't every day. For me it feels like a fish farting underwater...just a little stream of bubbles. Sometimes at night when I play the baby music (1-2 songs before bed every night) I think I feel s/he rolling, but I'm not sure.

fish farting underwater! :rofl: 
i dont kno why im soo tickled by that :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my little man is now kicking hard enough to see the movements when i lie down its amazing watching :happydance:

my twenty week scan pic
 



Attached Files:







scan20week.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Great scan Mummy! Kicks you can see from the outside, I'm so jealous!

Congrats on your little girl Juless. Don't worry, I was the same way when I found out. Happy about my baby but was like, dang. DH was really disappointed bc he already has 3 sons and we had decided to only have one child. We are now reconsidering that and are moving towards trying again in a few years. :hugs: nothing wrong with being honest about your feelings.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i completely understand we really wanted a boy with it being our last and having two little girls, as i will never have any more getting hubby snipped asap!! before we can get broody again! For me three is enough id need a new house otherwise,

Is anyone concerned about the size im slightly terrified ill have a 15 pounder as im def going to have an active birth (scared of needles) and my friend keeps telling me as my bump is so big and its a boy she thinks he will be massive and apparently 3rd babies come really fast?? so now im worried ill have a 15lb baby in the back of my car on the way to hospital, irrational i know!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

mummy - how big were your girls? My girlfriend got HUGE with her pregnancy (bump-wise, not fat) and the little squirt came out under 8lbs! We were all guessing in the 10lb range! (Mom is 6'2" and dad is 6'5"). Mind you, now he's 11 months and he's quite solid...his name is Henry so we call him Hank the Tank!

Oh to see baby's movements from the outside would be amazing! I need to sit and pay attention to baby closer today because I haven't felt any good movements for two days...I'm sure it's because I haven't paid much attention and those little fish farts can be hard to pick up on :haha:

As for being a bit disappointed on the gender, I think that's PERFECTLY natural! You have plenty of time to adjust to it and bond with the new wee one....and maybe she'll be a raging tomboy! HA!


----------



## Fifipots

mummyof2girlz said:


> i completely understand we really wanted a boy with it being our last and having two little girls, as i will never have any more getting hubby snipped asap!! before we can get broody again! For me three is enough id need a new house otherwise,
> 
> Is anyone concerned about the size im slightly terrified ill have a 15 pounder as im def going to have an active birth (scared of needles) and my friend keeps telling me as my bump is so big and its a boy she thinks he will be massive and apparently 3rd babies come really fast?? so now im worried ill have a 15lb baby in the back of my car on the way to hospital, irrational i know!!

I was told that 3rd babies are either the fastest or the longest hardest labour you will experience and my midwife was right!! The hardest and longest ever!! But on the plus side all my bubs have got smaller in size so I'm hoping I'll pop a tiny number 4 bubba out in about 30 minutes start to finish!! My expectations are however a little unrealistic I know xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

GenYsuperlady said:


> mummy - how big were your girls? My girlfriend got HUGE with her pregnancy (bump-wise, not fat) and the little squirt came out under 8lbs! We were all guessing in the 10lb range! (Mom is 6'2" and dad is 6'5"). Mind you, now he's 11 months and he's quite solid...his name is Henry so we call him Hank the Tank!
> 
> Oh to see baby's movements from the outside would be amazing! I need to sit and pay attention to baby closer today because I haven't felt any good movements for two days...I'm sure it's because I haven't paid much attention and those little fish farts can be hard to pick up on :haha:
> 
> As for being a bit disappointed on the gender, I think that's PERFECTLY natural! You have plenty of time to adjust to it and bond with the new wee one....and maybe she'll be a raging tomboy! HA!

my oldest was 7lb 10 had a fairly easy labour my youngest 5lb 6 and nearly born outside the hospital! Im hoping for 7ish pounds my friend (the one that scared me) was massive her little boy was 10lb 7!! im only short 5'6'' and my hubby is 6ft but during both labours i adamantly refused pain relief think im a bit strange!!! .. Its amazing seeing little bumps on my tummy im not really slim so didnt expect to see it so soon only happens in bed if i rest my hand on my bump. Try putting a little pressure on your tummy in bed about the same the midwife does and see if you feel anything.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Fifipots said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> i completely understand we really wanted a boy with it being our last and having two little girls, as i will never have any more getting hubby snipped asap!! before we can get broody again! For me three is enough id need a new house otherwise,
> 
> Is anyone concerned about the size im slightly terrified ill have a 15 pounder as im def going to have an active birth (scared of needles) and my friend keeps telling me as my bump is so big and its a boy she thinks he will be massive and apparently 3rd babies come really fast?? so now im worried ill have a 15lb baby in the back of my car on the way to hospital, irrational i know!!
> 
> I was told that 3rd babies are either the fastest or the longest hardest labour you will experience and my midwife was right!! The hardest and longest ever!! But on the plus side all my bubs have got smaller in size so I'm hoping I'll pop a tiny number 4 bubba out in about 30 minutes start to finish!! My expectations are however a little unrealistic I know xxClick to expand...

ooooh noooo i hope not the others were pretty fast my second was really really quick!! ha ha that would be nice 30 minute labour small baby done and at home in no time! im hoping to go into labour about 5am have him aroung 6-7am and be back at home for around 2... i dont like hospitals so the less time in there the better


----------



## LemonTea

Blu_Butterfly said:


> It's faint but DH spotted it first so that made me feel self conscious. He's always pointing out everything. I don't think he means any harm but dang, don't point out my huge boobs and even larger nipples, my stretch marks, my newly formed linea nigra or the fact that my feet were swollen from walking around at the water park all day Saturday. He sure knows how to make a girl feel "special" :sulk:

I'm playing catch up on old posts but this made me laugh out loud! DH also was the first to point out my darkening linea nigra (it's always been there, but now that it's darker, for the first time in nine years he's finally seeing it). He's also commented on the fact that my nipples/aureola are now huge. I've been self-conscious about my boobs ever since, even though I'm sure he didn't mean it negatively!


----------



## LemonTea

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm 19 weeks today! 8 more sleeps until my next scan :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone started thinking about names yet? We know we want him to have DH's initials but not the same exact name. No names yet though. We have decided that even when we do we won't share it until the baby shower or when lo gets here :)

DH and I have had names picked out for a few years now. We have two full names each for boys and girls, so we have it covered with names. I think our families think we are spoil sports though since we aren't finding out the sex and we aren't sharing any names. My mom asks me every other day it seems if we have decided on names, and then tries to find a sneaky way to get me to tell her. She's a teacher and has all these horror stories about kids names X or Y or Z and I really don't want to hear her opinions about our names -- even though I'm pretty sure she's never had a kid with either of our two favorites.



GenYsuperlady said:


> We are team yellow.....but we have ultrasound machines at work (I work in a pediatric cardiology practice and we do ultrasounds of the heart all the time). One day I had a bit of spotting so I had the tech put the probe on my belly and take a quick look to make sure baby was moving. The first shot that came up was a potty shot! I looked away quickly and told her we weren't finding out, but she had a good old look to see if she could see the sex (this was 16 weeks or so). Anyway, she did get a good look, then later in the scan accidentally said "man, she just keeps mooning us." SHE! The tech tried to back-track and called it he-she from then on, but I'm quite sure she let it slip. I told DH and he doesn't think the tech would have been able to see that clearly or really tell the sex....I'm letting him think that so that it is still a "surprise" technically, but she's actually quite experienced, so I'm MOSTLY convinced I'll be welcoming a little girl come December!

GenY -- I think I may have accidentally figured out the baby's sex myself!

We had our big scan on Thursday, and baby looks great -- everything right on track for where it should be. The sonographer knew we didn't want to find out the sex, so she made sure to tell us to look away when she had the wand in that area and she waited to do that part at the very end of our session.


BUT, we got to take some 3D pictures and a video of the scan home with us. I started to watch a little bit of it when I got home, and in the first two or three minutes of the video, I think I might have caught a glimpse of some boy parts! 


Obviously I'm not an expert -- this is our first baby. But I feel like I've been on message boards and seen enough 20 week ultrasounds over the years to know what a boy versus a girl looks like lol


I'm not telling DH what I saw because I don't want to ruin it for him. I also stopped the video the _second_ I saw what I think I saw so that I wouldn't ruin it for myself. But I've been thinking that this baby was a boy from the beginning, and now I'm even more sure!


----------



## LemonTea

Oh, here's one of baby's pics from the 3D scan!

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg217/hallja/baby.jpg
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/data:image/png;base64,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****5tp0VyNOP0EUQq/1aBSJpFQi0jYQso6chcU4Evd7r2zY6FiC6wCAMcI0YqIhLSSStCqxPwFgoS0R9Nuyg2n/e9F4Psqznv9XwWA02Ulu9Wsp8se58sZT5ZynAfyVdz3stB5nnfezabASzimeNQFM+DQBih9A/upqnd5hAJ+fZ+3QTjdaMknEqAjwIZc4m5nGB0UUYbGUShg+HpldLmTl/N6xjUrLHhI3f64VNIho9CTU81I7urOY9n/JQLOGk+nK+N/C8i33f+o0DkZM6ezCQj/Vm/FSKpySWIHI/Oeg4EoiqB9LyW/L4QGXwOMdrShCEy7J/2XSCyyErFYVUkQSSzWbtU1i9J2x6fNyqXM7HIoxj2KIZmHCIBagueNp9J4kRVnb6NLoaJ8wEY1eReyOAsoqgTowIWVSclGlL9KOMWLHZYFjYngcuABIJI4SEoIZJoSbCE4Zk2cl1j3xhPo4qk1piaNZn1nLrdSZ1NWtfGLe7aHbZU4BYbZEdEdm1Hsk9UCO1Q7+A50IKI4BKdOOpKCYguzsuB86LvPp91pN84YNHlIY4EjjwajMLFaGnDcxMJIo/ka7hZ1teLSfAWqVeA6GCQTc5kE9NeIOyXwixnXZX9Sg1HYAEoZ9B0uOQUL+Bpyzpri3w0yukmWCTr9ed9Tw4xnEeL1SjSz/9azTisTIU+/MKFCz++cGHkwoWprN3ztBnHd2al0ua7QKSyiY7CxzivlcQti1GR8YuhCOnQdxwKkaFK1ncGUlY058TMqigZcnWMXN3w/TVvscm8p2aO1K3LNJPtpGAYPgZXxxkn3svEcLruGE4g5xp39SA/nOo4MUjKJOczavIMVZ3DKN+BqaJclIfX1kikYV4YCRplUiI2rxpIXMjJOuF0vXMgEiUkh0jFn5yTfm6JnFg/R5taUeE6PmFfG7dOW8KuVZHZBf1l6TNJYkQFk1V0yrM9ZF4MgICbE86tjosWEpsHLIvQhj/rO+ign86mAQ1Ppp3HPR8WH8jU7/BsFDv6W0G3YCUxMRIi92oGPMlXiti9+OMUKkqob+OjHrwzg7fnOGu6A05RnCjOMhd1+sVhdnG7k7rXDbAIMFgg63VKBPpwPvNkuT4WxKh/B0RGAiWHyG4uPZ3VCaT+BYgMHwXLwhM3XNg8btQfSn4fiOSKSYmPY/Xg2no4II5VdfXzYYgkq92iSnj0v7IsM7tr5qW6dblhXm6Yl/k9A68Avz1AzDft+VgZCOSSEEkUcYXoQ/EJofDC5DCIHGSQ2xVA1TA40oPIVitOWYY8kQZyb2hvAWQ+t0NwvNNcQUEXs9/eMjtVacdgKCl6EiLt05ZIdAFECj/dTooWLz4nRmiZ7ZO2RVUV6NN8m08BZMSL4h/zBB6+td9h9PuDmsEISelr4w6elYyKde4HJ4miPJxyHkwpSWQqFMq+3rk54SCmIhBtxjK4udJGciSt/bq5VTM3KrB38t8tg4xorjk4Knke/hDMjQMiaUQzDCIp+NevzRlE3pm07/cCtw2A4+v57JuF3JsF782CJ+lWuWerzbEIJPshIBJ/OETSTBCvHcfKYRAZiZUqBdIGr2VsKj02nY7NONEQqXz3Yd/3PIg0BT+8bozVvmvNGA2RynabRDLl5Eg5KcARmeM8PlvaUlymthqvg8xRELcH2OSQvA/2YoBIDBxEFYmvDIwC1eUM6ak5RA4yiXAsl3w0EW1IR4FIpVVH7SB0F4z8gTprT+CjddQK2BNcG3euT7iU73rWEcABwrNcLJhHsurhEMnzUtAOE0QCgxB6pfg/+r1nYM8La0Vrr2rtlI31krFW0GifG8kqXcoZSzlDUTT5Us5CnG4P2yV9u6QTXB40rKNG6rgpxZGw7+1YeHo3OxbR2pEhgZJT5ElM2Lc6LtCQUh5xRyErI+Xg0ZAMjtf56oSNCNyTln3Usg8a1nbdAkQu5SlpI9GXdWL4Go+YiYvrVI5ZsgkMJcNMBvAW+IAFjrmn4+aN8dTtKQGRTNfkUUCFJKJmPlnOvlvKvlhtxSLw6t+zv476lgSRMzltkE0qKSjham7KFTRviVA+KWfSHp20Bedx6LFH0WlOZxIzXnJGmnrRzHgmuMSYdEY76RFQhcalw8V4OkZzvfGgFBL+kjLkC2e0ao4RbTsUhHupZl4SyYhsr83jsLk2xo/YNkYqxljFGKuaY1VzTGYZ+m01YLGTHplyx3qZGBBK3paFiRlegemMRgftNuCSb7cJJRWniWEaavHtgvtKguNpL06ePeIWJesFtVDNjS7kx2j8tFEyMG/aLid2qxpXTaByPGnqgpEzYWOnIbO30rdk1cNjtvZbxl5Tp1xmipGSySp+o42B4GHTOG5b0i8yddYR2QxSYOPcGE8Tofq4mTpomNs1baOS3Kjoq6XkckFfzKuDCDLinPM0wEHw+Ouy+UxywdMWs/py3lwu6CtFgypr3DZ2EJjVFMt6wDpJyM86jjC7bJsSAQWYShMHbsyRvtpOgxQlzDvGU1cnxONQVX5tPOCsftQyD1lW4lbFgIQGt1W8E8Q1nklOuQki4dGhQtJ3tmd8hoV8fLGQgLcTMRlQWfvZsNIS9LSdvto2b07Yd3vphzOZJ7Np4OPLQeZFP/1y4HDm6SeL3ieL3seLmacrtVgQqn7g7JpzIPL8dQ2HSIGeQ2eIgV8ArWtmvCRVTGI2F0yqwqPhW0zYEQLw4F99og8lZVPKYCD/yxzx7dHkupkgkoc3nHPwyGR4LjU8ZBUe6zqJnpsEPsL1lk8V8WaVnCcfIqnjJtvaqMRBoZgeho/nnDBEciM1TirC9GohP7ZYiAmILCVpJL9b1fbrBgcv2VwHSN084frOpE2aEDg/nrQtXNK7DWOnrkt8NMnqNVLZTWBBdhXk6AObSBk8K2R5gEhw+pbEmku8/nyfi+EGfN2VM5uJo/vB1wRuV16cL6/Wy8JDjCBDef7c/42o1MzNyCeBU4Y1ePVw5yZ2YRgiyUfyWKLkbsPgGvylvDaX02gKyQsgpYqky5Cc7cMQiRsDHz4QRKInOG6mTttp3Czv9tKPZzKPZ+xnfYexSkWm7ofzmQ/nMx8tuB8tuP8BEBlgKX4HiOQ8R4FrbiwSHMPzDnwvDo58hIwnIPGRmeyal1GsqfZoIaJ4GBzrxljDjIWtecNf/11OXT5gQEpox/x5gut7LBLjjKo/up/Ll0Kbzmjc2fu7Ax+3KaPCM/LLFPNwBShpHbRIrhmF2FIxvlJMwBNws6wT6w2dFFFncIlS83unK1hvYkXbdR9MOZAJEj/xajt13LYPm5LoU7V2K8LVFXkpAmWYUTlttynFELWkbE5tUaI2zeOGddyw9uvGblXbKCXWi8nlQlxSpjV6/RXSVRSjIw77KxY8yQZ2GXFrWWBAycYRqm2t9ONR9+ZBWPT5odJpUZCfTtoW/dR0OESKn71lAl73alBqG6slfbmgL+T0OU80bdPp2LBDN4Molm5iIZcMQyQFc/u3hJaJgcOtTvp+z3k8kxHpkn33Rd9lWxoPi/4P5x2CSGUW+X5BJCq7yEKSAWX0EkZZkA07/F3IM06VvFOqUifsEaxiFNuehjkq4ZIRxa14mCJO4EjJNkQJIgYldt8qpLJiU9SbZgyPVjfG4BYOfTrWMvjpeK0RIHXLxXHfjVMVSRCJahqwpZjXngeLbiJcChFhKPwxT0wUtyiMOyREYuJJEMlNCjCDg3CCdhQcImlGxlUTD3v2w579aNolOy8OkSct+ygY3wzzC4LIvZqBaAcZBwaJt8kMBy2a3BFEwlnySECkYAhicQG+VBgi8bvj+q5hrn3szS+cPcmDHRk+K0VjtaSvlnRuMAz3I7lV9w1rCVkUSik26ZQ/jrXVScvm1HeJkn4QLrfaxb0HdpDYRPGfXXnbKCdM/eGGKZEQScxWYiBcG7dvTJhweic6FEHky0HmxVzmxVzm5cAh7n0kRP5QfyIgkk3HVEJA8MSn0v8iRA4bD8uT6DoJvg7i9rpREBmw0a0bI5H4WAvgYwAiAbJEEqLwBv5dzgmEaFoBb2C8DrJmVK3MCCIRvopXm6CKIAy/ghkvIldL+StV35F3nTAaRh5ip1KlwPWLqxIfKZGGvP+4dwuTT/hEHA6RD3sOTGFvd1JREOlnLvNgeyLcBAoueYK2rCZtzIUgj1VS21V9s6xjKreY10B88adygdm3vwMMSsVi7KhJTfz3Lp3Y9eWCDrq17zAm9+PSdzZJWMl/aoWNBM4paFVMqZLCuuasE8gcJ6tdSBIP6+ZOzW+3EXJJ70B+k1beMzw8joxLSAv7HSHyrG3f7AgFFCDyed9Do/1y3gM+Ph8ITSfmku81RE5nkxwilZ43DGTyqBcn35QNO1G4mQDyTqUDK3KJj2MM1FRrcQ6Rw/iPwkmXkYFkYqLMbzD8fQ6bLfrftya7eFLvcM+hTnp0yo31MrGZbIJMKOhSEVYR0qoW8yCCwnBNdz5EEodUWaxNDQmSHYaYyqSJSEWLQjyTZFsaDYmGNHLihhQnTbRU6ZsTzu1J586kwyO0AJEQh9yZtAGRks2XOm4hyS8AkSwqQNuqaNs1baeuy9wb67AuNuDHDQPfWiEVEURC2rgvYWKjol8pJZeKWFzE+lJbEnhDuolJJ87XgHgPDHPboyANyAFouQG2qeKdQ4fbf0QY3DLjso2SsVk2qZY8aqRQsEv/4NT1iZSkBAk7Ybyw0Nvg9rNXM/CAUGqTa/0gq/YWynsvyLcNQCQzaWYQKet9QHkkRJLI/eUgA3bkfzxEKisUDpE9Vww1lPql6wRGG+fDJT0mgSNvbXDf5kGvvBIMGJ1JFQ0Rd8i8tho0iORHgCBLs+FTSzy+aLTRmNsxSpjh9hxR9SO8Go3VPLmq+DtoBRmHQaSitOFv6GEzivOrSL4i4zJHkYgtdBSJID4akfMmOsCpG+OpW5303Sn37pRLEEniORAAwcuhvvhqOyVIOZIISUa/m1UNGY1+qVXTtmtyB4JLsW6e+DWsRVwZXkUeNazDuuBFouVcLSWJBNP3EjOuvME4o3I9GFMECDAfiQyVE46fwrFplDqq8JItrKCHiJNqTDqcsMlff6rfyTdTeq2nUE6edWypOk/Dj/20JSyURLtdSq7mk0FjZm0Q6lFCmq44x8dF4YBn4Lltl/SdMkGkcVg3j5oGDV6Qx3svCJF0ghDpvZ7PfrTgvkcQefHijy8Mh0jlYguipMDHMETSHDM83VCuW1Zyiik4IFIZ/YxbsbYp36xsQxJwFGd5sJGJNBVD4UWOVfWxmhGrGbGmFW/K8aUg8Yj/NUYzR/FvzbGaMda0Y207zomf+NmBPtC3Kna2eFMuSOKu2JMEX+Rp+fnZrEYQSUBGaofzq8IwFCqn58b5IxMDaS6YtY02aqXIjXgNIgaTrFCBSKJMs2Ozk2YbbT965bhpH9ZtOXfTKZeRBwmQx+VmOckp5ZJYYwGgiURNMseTtnW1nYaX4kHNxIOvlbXlQnIhH6epXNcdm3JGAZFTbqJjJwCR/B0Vvrki1R03bAAl5Z5P2qOBuR5bowUpqP4oRhrTBSx5lrPxtQKMwZNUxe9X9YOawePPBAcT+vEJ+5YkP12fSOMmdNSwduumEuW2kBUcpvmMRrSnwbdB5KIvzzfx3tgpG4DIPUoAZhB5e8q+23PgVfFk1oVnEisksy8kaL7uZ94MvPcLInkVOZW1Z7zknJcUu87gdRWuJemv4Vkkrk/+V16zRG5muiJZLBguZo+17TGKh6WNM9YmkofoAyXeuJzPSPhIiMlNbSW551LVHClbI2VLePNU9dG6GatooxVtVILmKKaTTWuMEq79ypG1JPxNj7G98NTJawu5AEme6sHwuua8E2yTqd0OV474pXDOAMJme5nRaW8MFmdcWAZWMC5RsnXZKJsUKktEbuJ1EykHVgVotInFfXvKdxtD4gq8smnvfNKyj1qp3Ya209S2atpmNYnKEeAY0LfA1VW0n/GNSnKrpu3U9b2mftg0TqWPA0TTFM8gglBa+nFLP2wa+3VjuyZCcdfLNJWLk9oEN+l2eqSdFmZ6YQM93FyDjlCXKsblmjWKJqORGuMxdrTemXIT3Uy85yU4qUuMOHLafF6fy2nc/o5NsWNLFHtQjFM6235VP6ybxw3rtCV+6pvt9M12+tqEcW3CkDV1+tq4DTI5i3Ijp/HESi4xlx2by44FHU+S2CgSCYzq38Vcci4XWygklkvaaklfY1t7UOg59wDCqrNx49akdbdr3Z+2QR1/2heeHU9mXTh1vuh7LwfZNwPvw7ns6/nMk+X6KMOoH2qdPRQiAwSR4UA5bA2tLKn5xQyIVKCBGm3uCEmToHMgUu6j/TREqh/DnmY+RIaYkiKMwRopmYFUGX4xBEIU7JFOWrDfURqEVxwEkcsFnUOkaLSH7JeHbZwjZ4h0hrXYfBwZeP0ZjYM218sFnfSF8HEBxWejoqN2I1vcPYaPhJKHTX/TSnoSEr0IecmEfXPCpouWCC5gRMrm2kBGypWiTlEqPFCF2fcmQSw/bPrp28yLUDgSUlIgTeUAE5tlfa2greQSi7nkfCbZ9wREdp3EuDNKEMlvvVxWELwHX4Iev8rM7pqWH4M8rvrt++xgLkUFVsp0oPi87xwRW8rHlguCd3WlJCYPqNpAP+S6dYUpSbENBJEbJQ2BMzgLef+I0pJp/MlB0mfLFpMSH4UJnmKZzP3hAZE3OxZlTzIfJuFf93TGezabedH3UEUCIkcYRr0vENnNpRWIpBNeKQjQ9BI9L3EORCqXtKi2PI0LDekQnYgXkuOpCJ4jZU8jLYcG6ty0omqORb2bfYhU3vQlc7RoBGaX4phjVXOsZiI0HCY9o113bNqTbLismL6j2KF2SbEvDUNkxAndls4Hx8ibTeSWho8ylW37ckGHCXk41YQ3uVyVTEnNlEuzXzeOWilUc5C7KIc8GflFe1i3DmqUtaJjnYL6kWSC4QO4XC8mN8v6Xs049PXgfggiJI98oQG8OGpYBzVjt6rvVLSNksajcamWhFRhwh4ZT10GCRc342EQSX7JimVyZMIdB02MaOiXxQWj3FdJZGzI6TAZkRFQ0nQSSh7F2I30nfipEchBmQprRd9fmawuCCjRYnOfXbxbyOOHGA4HDSuckC48mQREcoaDE/RDy0hvpOyrudx7DZGz4KOEtL20gVWWCUqNyXepyoXNTc8Akbhc+b+KhMi21MyE+Ylh9njYF5K/oeHhSChJtWQYRkk5A4gEOxIhClPpeNcdm83E57z4Iu31Con1YhIpcbi8z4dI3m4H7OBCrfT54Bhe3XSDughl1YNDymu01QBHvkLlOU3rZW2jlAjsTCRTL6iB8as5ABPBIkGkX9Q0DPjuSMC1tqumiDMtm+slAzYT9Lot5gOxt7BRuFLQNkrGTkXzAWJcYDRDSY7XzlnbPm3Zxw3roGbuV43dikmqbc4W7ErBAtRcdAOW0+roN4wY0XBXeTvWtGNhgQMO6kqM4AP9FuP/S2DSedCbPwwpJddEEScoQdj1EzUdFsXEsvTTvoqUORPw8kBgA7dYVs6iuKEmiLS0XdJ3K+Z+3TxspgS9QYZWEsUdSzxuoAuIhFExecU/m80+73sv53Kv5tz3HSKHEpXZlcZRUnHoUSBSUQr3vcDlOh1iX3KIlJGwfkoX1wuG33Z167LcNvoZ2fSGhrA6Cg0vkz24PIFaElPIcSvWScem07HZTHzeiy8XkussqWO7nMRbUFZAvsPzsOTriJsQzCyGDDGGQSQ/CvXXvy35SQ/aPNtZczSkTGQl1AnQr5zNKoUuCDLKoZRpyzVrSvJRAroX7tuI1o+ynjcqOgKkRBleTC4VkzzgLMrKN9Bu04oAhrvBWESh3RbCxLp5WLf2qyIGa7WkwwsH2vkZJz6VHuukRuTAJ4Z44boZQ3fCb7QkaQU++vbJqbFGaqyRGmnaSmzJGPecn3KJHBLvuWLiTFeNEskbqCtlw0taaW5svB3YfenrxUDeoTS1Ax0tuRwK6qB3LBfsLxYSS0UfmjerxjAdPcCR7k+Kx3gYIh/PZJ7MetKQ2H28VHsfIbKXd4ZBZADmQu1heC4m1qlRErpBNuKfc5RU/B+VENogLzIsQBwBabHB2OOg/kjz8MtRy5xvh8imNTaRik868RknPuclV3LaelkDNJC/ISASFxsrIRPcIZzcVlSzstC2mh/u38erzsjfCPcHUpx7iKlHO2teLQYvnqTop4pqPr1w4Zdnq2Jw7UcoQl5QUoiIc9Q0Dhs6IBIc6Y2KvlE2+eOvlpIU0Uc8PgaRHNwTWxVtt2HA1fxIksmvt8wQSgoTnbN2YEJHJmngDC7mkoNsHIrsni3T5FPxiVScbtJV2VDTwEc9YjR0uZFSu2z6K9/kEL9YqSVpA86tnsjtSdTXhcRSMUlLttW8OichWMShVnqR3XKWWCNP714lU1OBSB7cxsWRiBU6a1s3J2wRaijA0WE8WYGS3CtehJv3vZfzKkT+UPgYgMjRcyGyz3xiwpcl38PwZlz9J7KWGXga77WVaVo470F5e7H+OhQGi/u2GWswkiNBJHd1lMEJI0WD9t0+OPJGmzzDO+lYz032M8nFXPJKQduqGAd1G7GcQElej4Qh0n9fBveGYqbBavNhzfWw6h68NiVBgcvFeOmx6K/a1fmjvIQSDCUTq8HrLQCRZXMjigzkqxJlvAH5+oCoSDEMfEUTKFGRYYu5ZCl5pZSkNnA5GHu7XtY2q8ZOzdhrWGEaEBYXxBOkw+XMh00LYL1ZTq6WkoFa0qURUHzSiQckDMYlCviE/BQKfRGYbMfbdly5f1MOKA9MJsK5ut4Mae0VlORE7vmsElUUJ3NPLlvg7bMcL2pszSh+6f77Fo8m3zMEo9yqg/gMbBbsW8DdnUrf77kPuy4SzHnmD1zWWaw5IBLBk877DpHD2kCxusmyw1n4DPWoWVDwUYBCFERSAUXSxshUnOB7LpCa7csEGT76KJm8zEvIMEQq62/fxUekcY1OpePTmcScl1zN6xslY7diKhAJ+1IOkSBV4N6LvpvepguSuCsmvyGIDDfR4gYTOtxAN1xrLDAimwxUwKo9SVayqDKogmDuuXKvHYyrFw142dwom9wrMNBwSe9IEZndIKtXIXfZr5u4qWzVzK2aSVmJ23IpxGtzzCix6eaHpB2wvdivpUApl8JEExUNxI7sqAqcnbruS/SKyYVccpCJ9aUlXTcTn3IpGWmUB2x00rGOnVBOOxjvzpxDRzvp0fF0bNzXege8rxQGiDBnGwKRIce2uPCHZw0yvz1zp3qcQTY+yMZpHbSUT2B7zmfoimPmWkEIgVhqm3UiKV9nHWEJjPrxfs99OOM9mcXxY4Ww0QYs0v99PyFS/JGzSHsmmxhkYsPAceg8kbH2htnM8BonPJ0EaAqIdGO+iYATn3DiBJG8oW7aNOsJZniRAZo5RmOj8Fidf4bDZWClo41U9VE5hRydceKDbHK5oK+WkmS1Tb4se1ULq1hi/y4XkiBVLBXjS8U4b2GwcEBFGfB8zCRn3YTwi2R0fZhxDTIxsjIUMV5efN6Li9BtRs4IhnxqFMyEM5+LLeTjS8GoWFQNLFQ2sZpPXilo60V9tRxfqyQ4Y3GtrK2VtVVmZgOQ2q2n9ho2edgomTCIXgg4NVT03aq+UY5vVpPIvREg2zSOW+ZhQz9qGmTqtVOztmrmZsWiqHsWLGVuls3tkrlbSe3UrN16ijf+4EWetI2TtsEVKRT1RWFY2yV9s6wv5WML+bG5XGwul5jNxWeyiZ6X6GaCooYUMjagxhmddEYnXJyxCVfEIAMi20Fn5W4mSeaBFHIn6oNMjBxMqMWe85J9b7TvjSq/XIA4s7b0R5bT3si0NxJ8V/j+UvIworgXm8slyOKMDs/I9EWTxcRGKbFZSexWtb2ajpqd5r83J4RM4P6UfX/KfjKded73nvadJ/3U04H9dGArKY/gSD4beBRfg6+/M18REPmji0OdwP+dfwgiZ3Hz/J4QGWXDFacT6fWvrixkRUlqWe4kxNsT3rZEQmTdGgVD7fzNY/jzCj6SUhtTyCk3Nusm5nLackFfK2tbFW2XifBwwaNhRBVJ6S5rcqbGhROSLxkNkRTPQJU17TfpOuERhsNCYhV6JnVbuBh4Co28JFSIRHj8ejmxWdXIXgHTQ950b1bh92UCnnbq+k5dl9aq5n7VwOESQ7KxAQ1FGfkrmmspJUzt1829qiXpQcn1ckL05jLBmdZHxNEj87SARWPLhncGqlqQJSUNKEluQAs5QVREaR9w2mdZ86LSBDEjE0fJiaqTUJVmjj03OeWM4hbYcwOGY9KIPj6Xkze5rL6YFbc0/NYW89qS/G2i2KcOetHvS8b63qi8+nxLYOWdxubaMfgJLDDhKS1t6P0gULIQ3ygltqpJuIUSK/P6RBr2d4igwJARmeZP+w4dJJKL9B5ROWYwgnze90TCD4fIc8IS/p1//j9CZHjgSPe6eZ9d5W/lwnDZlxvzWT/ey3cSCs8lyR0yEiKplhwCjgIiFdIP8FHkzzAtzXhqdNKOdZ1Y300s5PS1ggGuLJmaEK+CIJKktZxJQ2QgmhDxHTeHSMBiYCIpjbYYndi/MJRuiGZShIzw2aa98GIhMQwiueHCaj4J7iGmThHNr5gb+sC0KOp8VgAAIABJREFUE2KVExQCg3akLYU8vls1zRDP2ja8gvy06A4WPgLXDhrWXs2ASFH6Pvgh91i1b0taNTh6R02DMruP/BubAV/ubUmo5oQtbvSA34JPupD4iOqecwmCHOGAyYu/yXRjsxlSZMHqnIsRE0v5xDDVNu2v+VCY0njEfTcfn8/FeGhH2IA5wFMOZFsmOEdSgUg8q41SYqui7dV0zJ1PW7YwzZVZPQ9o/YLoVymnoc8gL5uCzp/2MwDH/wyIpCTlYeDIPQq5llNuCUK2/iylb8HTFjw1SWoIRI7xWpJlZPN2e0xBSdonguhLNhYKRBLFdxgZmMzQCCJ7mdggk1jIJa8UdYJIOrvCSMaATQCPgsK1t1HSMEeTUz8fIgMTCbbyCrBKQ9YY/D6/ktNWchEU62EQGQZHej4LDCLXCoIYLFsqwfSG0pngCXzJMDiG3Xp4lCh3+iLy82nLvto2b46n7kzaoIM87Dn3ew4DyvTVdhq2F7ICxeOYGyWDr9olp9o4aggTB/77kkBPT0ywQTl9el5yhOmdqThUfStEhjVmPAmDFw2YF4ftxcQEoyQmALgBENUGlbI0/jC3KsZaWSMOAK0ElWuZgmFp6NkX8jD1BqxMIQm4AZHwHIJpLmgDPFWc4I+mjVjLPJn2D4aSAiWRDYnzHwGRSkccgZKMIxmWuxOZgJrBIESiW9TmsxoprvpKZGXAtzzg38f22mN8V6P4SPKNTUAoJhIKR2rmCFlUQIZY1i9V9EtV4zKMcset2EQqDn7vtBef85KLee1K0TdcCUMkt/kDMmKfQJcxIJLTgMIQGXaQ7HsJWGOEIHLYWD368KozvOvkAIoQK7TAPBZV6GGq+rY0lSDVDb0aUfjovzLihiHhbKsiJIwEkUjLu9cVEIk4bBb3apMzEFpj3H5AOF8t6avi/oRKx+CYuFvVYdMLQKFnQhtzf42blbaentYfYj1H5LYIO5KQ1Ug4g8jHx5wumJ6lJBPz6SRWOagZh6GMb/Yb4aMeQZkilwruC4kpZ5h7SyJabmUyBCsTq3mss429mnHUSEGIDYi83UkRRHL48zvraUfurzlcBipKLG3eI4gMhsSqEKnMDeli5hA58KtCdVIWgEjs2jxtwQuQFRSIVLR03x0iFZSUzmlB70gJjozLFqsz0i+R3fB/AZGT9qigi2eSy4XkRsmP5VPUygQHGMyRmIEgcl1WkedDpMKjmnUTg0yCyBl8E00R8t8LIpV3vz/W5O5ExQSIHXxPzSESM8Qtho88S4C15P5rwlGSaqLtqrnbMIgqxHNv/DjDCZOYlSdSuYhtOGW6siGGmALju+yUDaJPU2km2mpZ76/JSbF4NfKG73wsq8gZJ6DpVNBQgchwCanEG3Cnn8W8tlxIXinqm1Vtp2YoGTVX26nrLfN6yyT/RyJOUVL5oaRb7dSM7aq5UdHXCuLS41dW+PriOnFKJEVVG4mV4FqhyJWJj9Zpy4Y0/taEDZ/Q+z33Yc8hWeGLQfZ538MUEiD4eCYDRQ2vKBlKpt8viLx48eJ3h0j/epb4GAmRxDgNx5niUmcUBJ+JKe5yoV8kLE45ASiSFxnB4KU07YAmh/+TWMOMiexDposgu1wYW02nY30vtphLrhS1rYq1y/o1MoumuikImn5RSdYMALVF+cqEIVJRDc7KgAe8WUkMTnzgfwEi+VmQRDnpAyjavc2yvl3TRC3TtPgUDxUcb/cC0aB166DmN7PcTxtwGTTTFqksRy3zuC0kjGHnR564LWeRBnOs0VZy8n0ll/UYFIRbe8WwVqiVpWEdZ0eRTrkf5gXzpirKfETBynPM0JYL+mpJ3yzru1BSti1yFBcEmk7qdicFEzlubsZ/I/QxXpkrRX0pry0E8w7VyyoY5iUmpG6cV7ik5yGIFFzUsr5bMfeqFjfRwBMmLbbvDjnIEkqSx8+j6TSvInnV+R5B5EX5h0MkUZrDKCkpCAGInEPj7EWRToLSMeKs8hoz/BYMdy5TbkJBSTLKP6fXlhRfP2GGPs8Jlb75hYRRfL5t+j7Ss25ikI0v5bXVkr5VsRClEobI3bq5q7bewveQ3Gt4N/d9IXJJ+Jj6LmESJQWbB0hBYPGt+Lggd9+CSCR9XFaK2lolsVlOAiLpalQgkicUAhylj2QK2j5wenarOl4coKRc2hgKRB63LUAkUBIBh6fjKhzA9mK7aq6XNZJL8p8ObzbFDNi/UTF2J6fN0/1mJcf3FQm5KU7w0RAO8VKVKwL8VrW6ZHmW/OLCVg066/2WddKyr06IcN2Q52b6zqRzc8ImpTlt5Cmv4qhuHtRMQORiLjkfDJ+IxMeptAjmCzfdHCKpg8GrCo/Ivap1UDOPGiI2/VbHvdVxEQt+bzL1oJt+Mu0AJamKDEKkQ+c9hcgL8klcDEJkMEc4erXCQZO+nugmaKsDFSU7IDFgr7oAw75sfJBV1Ts0Bef2Fgojl+teSV2DHO2wO7Q0QB2lIDCRcsMgUqxoMIVMjU3asem0WNSslvSNCgTF2lZNl5iYAgtvn6UUYFK2WzG3KtZWxaLtjZS4xSWvTaU94fQyo73MKM8mnBNma3HSNhCF+0pRXynFVkqxlWJiuRDnzeZCNkYKcaqJFnI6/836/POcNp/VFrM6KoWNUoK0zwfN5GFLO2waBw0RjbBX0/dq+m5VwyaH+I94BYCGoP74M7Wm7ysu42hEaNduQ9tvGcfjBqiLJ00d2hjBOZeVI92TrpSS+GGX8jG8i3Aznvficu+hU5jEVsXYqCTpcKAk+4bVkrSkLOpXCiLOjKhaNNYIz3/xe+x7o4Ps2HwuRntkXCk8JEusa5zkjBPvZWK9zOhsZmzOiy/mxq4UElvVJDiGJy37rGPfmXJhQItpLCDyTjd9e8q+OWGftS3k0hzWjENphoZz2LR2G8ZKKbZUjM8XxgbZ+Ew2huVMLxjg4ceTuYlxZ3TCFSGmPTc5nZGyDhZYtuijpB40ozOZ05J5bdy6MWEiPP3uVPp+z3k4k3kwk8Z5OEvU8czjmQyUNoBRtOTPZjPP+97zWedevwyIxCTwB9RoR0Mkrwd5FUkEgkD3nfHJ+kFXzvhcaLtNAqmlfIIgkv5JJFNy1k2AaAaLqnGGkkHVDRMgSn/JaP2sOaq6SQfcJ8daqdhEKt6xRZDOjBub85KLhcRK0U+wU2pGAAQvdvbr5m7FFCNIBmfQrgz7eRUqPoPI+Hw2sZRPKKpqUjTjrASNrRTeHPkAhiFSjOplpcAh8qBhHjT0w6aBvfCBSDdFES0QkFPED+vmbsOgIx9BRPHt+6+YeVAzj+rmUd2PkxaDtqYBbQwyDklJvSenvfKHFexFLqykQQReGbT5G5XkZjVANgJQcmEl7dY2SqoCnQ416VR7AkBJl0K3KDS5/Pcri0o/BLjvxeazieVCfKOkbde0g4aJFvvmlHO/5z2cyWBgp0DkWQc7K+u0ZR3VzUN5W8KgA77iuH8s5ONzXhz5PERa6qqxzyJhlHKeAZG0JISj6DkQiYkkd4cUzueTqVuTqbtT9r1u+l4vdX/axiFR9qNpFwIbAsdns5lnfef5wOUQKSDqPYfI0GxCmwv24GF8JJSMhMjwokDRLCtubLgHAiJ5JiJP7+TpdIBInsMVMaNktmnCusryH4SMqqbTidlMfM5LLuUToPswsZ3JIwrAv4NDnzBHqJig7OGiIoMvatzoEiLiiCicmcSTIBKTUFz8YCMSM5G0Lqu+lplLrRErlhjGVVBSDwExWMXIjTCPfjaVbT4tXg8l8PGta0BpI7LxUkeN1HHDOmmmrjWta00hEyQ5ICEmkb3hDLRXE9z1tbJGbkCcwYe/0gUMfNytm7KeVbfb1OxvV81dRvwMQnlgcXxQowpa36UAiVKCDrhQELzLhYnokCTjNUlzSQwENsv6ft04bgobt9tT9v2e+2jWezLrPZp2kRl5dyp9e9K51UmfdRzylIP3JWd3AseJ9AOOM727eIoU5ZhO2j51ZMqNURrVjBNIYeJECMVVaLcuboHSCi911hEO87c7KCfFudf1/SIf9pwARAIcB+6LuczLQebBXPU/EiLnAhL6AFYqn+cQqaAkkYH4LIzPeuaZZyUnAwEiecYxVy9IVWy8bcfJ4++77HMAl2SAGtRCCOuzBU/UVpxEzU0TpMeJzC9upg78iHeNk8apQeNTSAUiZ3NJnqBN9R1IIbyuIQq3P1wLfK8EY/kJh6Gw2wVx4vD10q7VD/Mi7veuH9lKLqoEIj5rcpgAMexHLWx4xlM3yU2ynT5tpzGL5KUlalhB864a5HCh8KupuRaNfMM8bFr0fZm/LHwVxYoJyyiwoEEqoo/R8kPlzS2B+Wb5ULYRBFjbVensnU8u5uIASqkfC0DkSlHbqmiHTQEuNyfsO137geQV3u85dyaRGZmmdc21cRsvDiASeC0cz8raWlG48M158UEmxlnM3DEvMJR0Y5MOrW58z6EwRIIlxi3yuBkargKs2m5MmGQ+f2cydWcyBZQkG12liiR8fDGXeTXnPZyvvdcQCcZDWCqv4B3DQRUxh+24+aab9+NcScofikIsp9MxqBr4XJKzyjlctkLmQN+KlRT1yY1OcS8dZBKAyPUSueP54MgNuHi8PSCSO0gOoyWHIZJrlnD7QYsNVxvSsWwzlYuyhSAKC83LhG0BYyZQi02GF9xkDBAJziOpYjbLSeAy+Rcc1JQ6yzqoiaaPR8hS4jbAEYa7tP1EbCxsd69O2HQCKYktn/1Hy/HNsjB2XS+SECgiHoDchuigi8fvi/tLcts0fHy7kwaRhQ6qOQ5YAtzHzZO2AfDC4HWrouEGKcLdPEgAfR7xYi65WtK3q/pRS3jk3J507nXTD2cyHCJvd1K3pD9xGCJJOknfi/cN5ziT+qLJQPeNoL1Yz4UaUq0il/IaLQzXg7mM5BZ6fSItbOg6FuaSFGH0YMp52AU+Ckq5mD8OXELJ1/PZRwv1kW9Hrn/bnzBECvbiUMOlJbaqpuov7D0TJpMr9nOh3jwaaoPa7THWFyS+M0QGgJJvt8l3kgeMEA2i7wp38bWCtlESsjZKCqbahK63k6aoLLCyQL3DYwbCVKcARKK+CEBkHO0YZGcw/toNbsw5kYVDJP8dSYiMDTIx/puSJpJJ8noBI1JSCLWtirZTNnx1R1mH9VkkCJKLDxl8cO9IIrLcppTtaffBtCvCYzupWxMWgAlu4Zz3A0QABAdXRgLBt8tJUumgBkS2FL4vPygJyU2SN4MIs30w5eA87Lqs5BHnfs9B4C2eNkDz9qQDCiee9um4SIDYrxo7FW2rKAre4HBJkzQy46BhXm2nr0+kbndEmCp2Gve66TuTfrIF+RUBIo+bKVSRO/JtwBVcwRFWfM6L80W82HRLN4AwRHJNl6K6ITM6isfgKTqnLTxJ6/pEin7XuBHenYqw0eUQSVXk48XG+wiRvXwavMgFT5sP6kYjJ4nygtdFFC9P3ggApR/BIQkZusJB4VAbKkV9bYOiuomESO4vOQwiifqjzDSVHGS40s5nEys5wRMMJDhzyy+0hBB+NC2aDW1UkutlDYtRzoWcP9fdXTjFsTZHrFAq+nbVpDWRnzcdVK0AIuFTySASxUuMa/BDEClqBKoOqHLkesHtqkke47g94MZAEIm68rhhnLYsmaydvt9zod7FIS+sp32xlIA3DBVrdyYFtFFWIr3aIRqQbOQbOvRwIV4hPyk66P7Cgjl/exA6QnQ84z6d8Z7OeJL27K9W7nXTd6fStyZFS37SpAmmsVuVoQiMg7laiG+UtL2aftJMXRu3bnfSeEqPe+nHPZce7WbHCleRUKzjbkHTVTH+lgxccutZ9C9AyYpnc3B0aTSdpPc/rQrDHDLhTi9TdELttn19In2rk74z5dK9hCAS7TZeNwGRfe9533sxl3k5772nEDkahEhSUnOIDPPsqCCaIwtIdvlFQiQ4GaDvLWcVAnPYsikx5/mr3lk3QRDZSY9ysqRiLjkegY+qvyTWMvRvuYPLdDo244jGfymvreb1K6UkTbgO6xakV8rBZYwJHUo8QORa2Vgtmd+l/SGIHHiaJOL4ELlZNbjP+V6QjM0hUjhZgQoTaOpjWHHy3xFQcjFv4DIARHL9cpB6HaB6oI3147qaFmZ/xw3rtGVASvhgWhheBSjEs+mns+lnfQdXyNMZ73Ev/ahrP+o6j7rOg276XseG6BBkaXwvvM5X2+mr7TS59sLL56hpXBu3zzrOjcn0jUnhVwiofTDl3J8UH8umz+bg+GwgLs6X897LQeb1fObD+cxrcbKv5ryX8x4KnBdzGfwUL0PnxSAL9cjjmQx05TIx3BaqmGZqtyHUL+slY6VoLBd0qIB2q9pxw+JV5JNp58l05n7Pudd17nTTeCkiIRIQLKWf1nbV3Clb2yUTBCYAGYY8+I5LOWMxq/MyqJ9JIoiCPP+R7snZFFFFEldta1sVg0MkbbdvTzq84lYg0q8iceS65v2BSN9Sd+zChdmiO5DeCnR4rRc0PvB3poEmjhudyRh7qg0FLy8Xm2fmTnRniwCLTGKQCeRKk/EUApiw41aGkkEFjh8hKwnkl5W2GqGvtAuadMa6mTiCJUD3QQW3WzEhjN2va4dN46RtnI7LVex46rSdxq4WEAl5HNHFSdwGiOSqDN5WSz/NMZj9zWcTIBvJJELuqWORpA/+iavl+Go5LlwMisnFfIDcww+nExGxA7zCxVwSG22uLscjyzhQc7eeOmhYh80UXB1hxE/ei0cN66CZPG7pVyesW5Op+z3n2Wzm5bz7ZsF7Nee+ns+8nPeeD1xcGC8G2ZdzuWdz6Sf91JPZ9OMZWFKL7vtWJ02gIOAYyCjXOCdt3zQXk6/bU/a9bvrulH1HME6c+z0XHTRMuvABLk5kOmP49WbB+2jBe7uQebuQebPofLjkvl3KfLLsfbqc+2TR+3gx8/Fi5s2cC+h8s+DhfLTgfbTgvZpPv5pPv5x3X867z+cyT/uZxzPOo2kXTwOgjJ/lats8amrbtcRGJbFejsMrDwOco0bqtGXdGnfudZ1HvYywEZt2HnXtO1Pm7a55a9K6NWmdTVrg/SgaG374CILYS+vlAFxyMgk67uAISzLJXT8AmcCRj2U4RJJjE4VznHWcG5MugoJpHAk3IDqPpoVxpO8aOe/cW6yMMc44FC4/iL3uUIjkzbUygwhDZHDUFb0z5RApzO8CE8nzGk9iwBBKRiq4aRY5DCJl8RiwxSfnZ6pP8f4AL2wxq68Utc2yuc2mLbS5o2WCSIwSallUkdZWxeDekd8dIkETofqRuJDKLpv63/VyYr2cINIPpY6EKT7h6hW/IzEglqQfX8AjGO/xK6U4uefu1KwgRIpXALXkcTN11NZPx83rHfPOpP14xnk5yH64mH27lHu75L1dyr1Z8F4OROGAiuzFnPN8kIYR1pNp53HPfdhzHkwJiCSOCwoTcUMaD8w3uccMet4HLIOU23PhvzT2ejnvvVnwPlzMvl3yPlnOvlvKfrqce7eaebea+elq7vMrhc+vFH66mvt0JfvpSvbdUvbdUvaTZf+8XfJwPl7MfLiUebPgvV4UJefzgftk1qX4AZRRtyZTN8ZTxy39oGbsVrXtchL3ob2acdSwTsdTtzrpe9PCqftpPwvrhwcz6fvTAvrBHidrOGX+wA8FTnAOAFyfSY+EfnGQTUKBw64p/yrANIbLECOrSD6RpAUm6nq+mpMhNmmc+zKqAb8X3DifzaXfd4hU9ipKckUYIvl6ehg+clt5/i2IrzfE7DMEkYGUm38RItuB3Pc45c/Rgo+mkKt5fb2sbVdF/UiIQBTZG+OpszaaTZtIvBAgblfN1RI34FMhMvyTEs+Upj9U0/2/3L31d5vnti7q7gZsi1mfGD8UmGTLzMzMKLMdaNMkTZqUg03SMDngkJO2Ka127X3Ovv/c/WG+79Qr2WnXueOc1Z6bMUeH4zqOY0uPJjzAWjAgIxIbBMwvZL0Od0Pk7o6SkMYdunJnOvarkuY1A+yyFOuMMC8KkelrPtBlZGO/Yh6Omifj1vlibq3MtVnpPFLlPlTlOlTlWatwLZWmLaZTCedSqWMxwS0mnKkSB4ACYNxo1DKsmOiBxTIgWWjyDEmkQXcZOI+mbauL7DMFVljnzRZyuGFcKIE52rleDsVtVDgOVzmPVLuOVLuO1rg/rHYfq/F8VOc8Xu86We/+uMHzcYPnZL37RJ3neK37o1r3sRrXB7WeozXuozVu+FNYhytdhyqcAJcrSQfM6YsJ4oEI6DxVYBuLWQdlMzxaWgP6Zr+hJWBsDek7eVOPbBxSLONxK2zoUgnnYoJbTHCpEvtCsW2uyA7bSTjgDNIXCSQh9chmTBJnvTVRDgtjB4TiZkCkQ1fCaanYN6NRyDLio2bMaYiExwmdMAjRqpM3dfGGbiFjLzwStY3G7Cw3AO9jEwU2djc9n7CPJYP5mcrDv4r380cQuVu3sNtnkE1K25NHufspykIk2z+mCa673BLfZW/xr0Fk9gmbJfdQiEyHK2EEQtKpgaSOxoChNWiCHzyljxjxWkcHKHOPmEGRA4is9bGaX4afyER6ZUFkqUOLQroql45c0n36Zr8BipXQAWkc3W6wO8ggTu0K/IInBmyj4A12jMqCyBpGTEJDS4wZxBqG6Q19DTE0i1unC+2LCedGhetIlZu0Y5Wu9XJuJZGetQElEd3mi52zhagqsY5GidkPOYVHrCMRK2XbEbsEcP9fTDiXy5wrSddymXMxwS0U2xaKicc19IxLpfaVpGOjwnGoKhMQa90f1bqP13mgTtZ7TzW6P2n0nGnynm32QZ1p8n7S6DnV6D3V6D3Z6DnR4D5eR/7gR7Xu47Xuj2pcx2o8H1YT3DxU5YIecy1pXy7jlkrt0FfOFdlhAB9SLHD1plR8Qydv6pYMg7J5LGaZKbDPl9hWEo61pH0jyW0knetljtVS51IxoL+dfGcyiEcm9P6AoEc4FpGjlmBu500w2QBEEvNdhy5J3d4QIglNks7aWRvJ8syDBE45TBZmOloj63Q2ErWNkrIwTCDLeDzDQm2uxLYbIv+qX3/SRSJWvgsiSXzVrhDUd0MkK8JhzgjvsJL9AxMnhgD0r0Ik3rhBvKhYyDYzbs8Hl4FCh7qYy09wqjKXCugv9T5ChMykkpgGIuRVcSRqG1LSageESBI96tPVuNX/OkSyRG7UGoMRQxZEZjSP1KYXhYb4bWfJ4VlrE3bLvNciRV3pUQNEshI9VN20UjokPBlQWQSej8OKZTxunSuyL5c5D1d6jta4j9V4jta4D1e61sudKwkHXIfRlx+LehyQ6zBMl2k6Ttw6SbeKMFPPFdlTCedK0rFW4cLhF4FpuQxw07GSdKyXc4crXR/Ueo7X+U40uE82erBPBOw71eg93eQ70+T9rM3/ZZvvq3b/V+3+rzsCX3cE4O0vOoKftwc+bfWdbfGebvKcanSfbPScbCSd5sl678l6L0AndJowocOXtFruXC7jALtni+1TBbbhqHlAsgDfEzgA3YJxQLKMxCxTBbbZYvtSqX2t0nEImtwq92alcw12FMXcdKF1qsBGzOKUDFYTgBGcieAxiWc0kCeCVRoYSpIGhfG6R6VvupF0ALWDdSbPGLeJ6MtnwCxMoHyhQKBfsQITlmgTI1YgWuHpDBrJyULkS9pHywL/N0Ekc9HOdvOnziiMLStRy+zWKe5tjVFCk//2zI/ebeK0W2G6B0SaVLJpDxMgdvRGiIza8vF8kXBqgQUJtC/2evvHEAkPxy5cRzIQWetJd5HoqcOmHv4pRCIFZ7epF+AjOPJnkNKz23YcotMhq5jIuHvLXOnRVnvUNKh6D4ikHpFEeshQ6M09omVAMo1ErJOF9oUSx0rSdaiKTqZV7kMVbthFsnl4bEIe2sBkFfngAutsIRld2d5ws9J5uNqN8+/hKudGBbdRwcGicLPSCZ3jsRrPyUYP4CBbZ5t9Z1u8n7b6Pmvzf9kWONflv9AVuNgdvNQTutgbgLrQ47/QEzzfHTjXGfy6I/B5u++zNu+nrb5PW9NtJnSaHzd4sMc8VuOCrwqAEm5WcNKZKLSMRi39ihm5tF28qU+wDCmWiah1pohbTHBrFa5DVa6j1R5YU2xUuJZK7akSYrkIlKCRmAW67MzQ8PQlvVsydUmWLslC5Qwkn4deEbQJTlOSCZEQUoYoWWTDWPbdBCACkZiFiezUbtECdk2UTA5lRqCEMw5uJzHxZqbINlLq//8PRGL/stuQKhMo2TTL9OaRtY1ibT7ZepeJ0/9niBTNeXDFhgi6Qoe6hNh668s9xFe5wa9nU/Rw/YzKEOL5ygzaSHxp5434is1qXbIgEpNy3wWRqGTYbXqIy0d6o9Sx/EdYXOBaozzTiJeVQlZk2I9rmB+xGkK0a/w6CIOFfWhThs24gTFAS7+EDCmWsZgdIHK5zLlRQc4dGxWOtaQjVcrNF8PN1zpRaJkssmKSMsjR5orSNv3zJbb5BMkORViENR9ck9fLuc1K5+Eq59Ea97EaFwNMzqM1TujmjtW4jtd5Tta7TzV6z7akm8Qv23zYLX7V7j/XGTzfHbjYHbwyEPp2IHx9kL8+yF8bCl0bCl0fDH07ELzWH7raF7zaF7rSG7zUE7jQ5TvfHTjX5Yc287M2P8AlAuXJRs/xehcCJXSUa0n7UpJLlXKzxfapuH0kZhmQTD2yuUs0wgvMoGwdiVgnY7a5IvtSqWOVrE2dq+Xu5TJnqpSbKyYvGBOUholDN0VJ25BiA7IUURNRzQ9NDNeTOFzymNQmOCJMZCESGghiu2tX4SMqa/io8pLEYBYi4bBJWQfpXpIFSjZOlr10Txfah0v+3hDJwlzGxE1joRAcWRrB7vGNChmzTt4q8jQGVxsYoh2aAkcGRLKSe9bKidUAoI9kluHuuyAS+eSSJZ9N6SzkNCWctsypq3AZqBbESlPrAAAgAElEQVTb0Bo0dQjwtDf1iKY+wdQvmgdl65BiAzUFKMMGZXM/ui2I5k7RzA41tQF99b8AkXA9R4hkH3/kvkzjWLOOM9UeNaiAs0d4h6bEoWFN/4mE2aOr9ehYc8mKzIgb6DERKMEoDPOysyAS8ZHVOPeL1uGIdSxmny60zxeTkzF0czBpwtkarrQThaaJQstUgWW60A4d4kIxlypxpErsiwkuVWoDJg3WUpJbLXfC6RkKwPeDKteH1WSleKLBDXWy0XOywXeywfdxg+d0kw/A8euOAEAhtIQXeoIXu4MXu4OXegKXe4NXBkLXB/nbo+LdMenOuIB1e4y/NRq+NRy6NRy6ORS+MRj6diB8rT90uZf8wYvd/nNd/q/a/Z+1ec+2eElT2ew/1eg9We8+Uec6VuP6sNp5pBpOOq71pDuVcM4XOycKbCMRc59s6hENVHZpHZSt4Bc5XWgl7KgSR6rEsQDbiUIi+JkkUh/QJlmH6f0QIHJQtg5IFlZwiZ67kPlT79PVeIi7aNKhg5dVgEiwR4O874ynCXUMwIdolUtX4yEQCedEfPnsEEws5yGrlwRNAfaSsJcEkhYDkX9NgvYeh3OAyCKPrcytr3DrgJRDilB/1BVuTTookgFHxnw0bb2VOXRnn3GKufxiLh/EduyqEWjbmL3JdIt7FCVF5rGNJKhlBPMBwXyADW/gzfmCRRXSH+SNeZIxXzapIub8mFVdZFOXcFri3OfR1Hh0tT51c4D4yNK4+gwN70jUNhIzD0dNcEagCjljj2hAZ2zMZQbZLHNizvDERMupNJHbpStz68F5EL6fuA4HTASjCshpwbgVFhyp0RZZGuDRCf4UVLlHBZV057NjASgxKp3aSqe20qkGdK7zGVC13eDPcADCow0Mid3Efdo0FDGNRs2TRda5Inuq1AasmrUKF15mZwttlChumS204U1zrsi+kLAvlZJzMPANV8rtq2Rq5jYrHYeqnIeruKM1zmO1jmO1Drg+Y51s9Jxq9p1q9p1u8pxu8nzS7D3T6j3T6j7b5vqi0/tVt/9Cj/9ib+CbvtA3faHLfYFv+oPX+kPXB/kbQ+Gbw/zdMeH+hHR/Mvxgin84LUBtzYhbU8LWlHB/nL87Gro9Er4zyt8eEW4N87eGxBtDwuU+3+WB4KX+wIWe4Jddvs/bA2fbfGdafNBLAl7D6H2sxvVBlWOjglsvty+X2xfL7DMJ22ShfSRmHlIsPWI65htejMfj3GShE1d1SO2kW1rrWMyKPpKDshnONcDY7ZGNvYqJtSVGTyAUuTf59PU+XYVblXSrS535CU5TZFcVUlhkecfgAESFc2oIla1gfMjr/DowOmKzjOCFE/LQuyUT6O7hoDSk2ICiMEyE8ACRVvgHDhR78zIx6t950X4nRBZ77e+CSORAEdVRZnAl23ewhqOZjs1pFXbCqUaNB3uKYZ3i/xgi8YfHcnfSEEnDbXjjQTTQ5c0k0ZAaVeQTO3GHjlqNZRxnstxo8AcJ48B4POOhSTmSFiT0AkSChwXKpct2eYynb9lUS8OQ9tUIXsAxxrDZWq+eNapgIRIt1LIgEvGxzmdAZ8k9f2qgesJEUGRHor1YM2MXlvY6ohkmkKc8FrNOFlnni7lUqQ2H4qVSR6qExDxNFYDEwoJ7xvkSGyhbkI4D55dDVc7DaW6N44Na1/F614kG96lGUgCFUGdafGdb/Wdb/WdbvLhe/KLT+2WX70JP8FJf+Ep/+OoAf2NIuDks3hyGhlG4Ny7enxAeTIpbU8LjGenJrPRkVno6J0NtzyvwxuMZ6eEkf3+cvz8m3h0T7oyKAJTXR0LXR/hvh8NX+sMXewPnOoOft/s+a/N/0uw91egmQFnvPVHvPV7nOVbjottSx1rSsVhmny/mJousYzErrBThQt0vmgcky5BiG4lyrA0EaoTA+APma9w8QiHHABQNwJ3MIgBRoMTcRF2FV5t0aRNObZE9g3fMQiTJt3Fq2bA5JP3shkiyp4ZekmGzAjjCf6ldiBlPN2Mxy0Cx9y9U1/wRRCY9hgq3jpjdZkIkCtfZJ2pWiApWlkiRZQWVMQ56JZnBQ/8iRGL/yEIk6yO5Z7g2QCSIDqMWVcyaDy4+pQ5ynKkP6IHcg3FFlPJKaApZPiVI5YWrIj64qXLWSDW5cB7ZIxIW3QRwKEYHOezcyVrDo672qLPszrKMzlgOKR20NfggZrtISArMfG3bHXRDfuKgLELbK+oClzFid5IW0tqvWAcituGoeTxumwJyXynZG66XO4GOM1/MAUROUWUFUHMWE9xqqXO9nAP+9uFK19Ea9we1ng/r3MfqyQEEwPF0k+dMiw/g77M2/+ftgd31Rav3yzYfjNVwePmmLwTgeGtEAlh8MCFsTUmPpsUns/L2rPBsTnyxIL9MKS9T0qtF+dWi/DIl0bcjL1PKs4XIk1np0bT4cFK8PyHcGxfvjYt3x4S7E/zdCfHOuHBzWLwyELrYHfy60/dlW+BsC1CF3KcakWLpPV7rhqH7cJVzs9yxWsEtlznnSogaB4BvIHN/hxcYLLRl65XScswuwQz6LjygZZm/YWQIFklYChnrA/oav6HKawDFAeUdp59Z4H3FHjbRQI+BSGDvph8nINUFiMS9ZK9kRopr+oATMZGJO24di1n6izx/a4gkgzN1BcdUPJZCzKZ/IClvz+1kFlAmXVqASNL1vONck3mW2bt/zCqFupHvkayddjxTRax5MWt+3J5fzBEXH7So6AhnhCuxL92sWgMK+iBclg9HrETzIJkAIsGiqpa5OCeZcwpCZIadBGRaZKRIpvt3AEdqJauveIdvEBYu17MSb1g/mD3BMT3gE8Mrtn9MG+iyojfgCfcr1uGIfThiHY8ThwLYRa6XOzcqXCtJ11KpAyAS7tSzxXYwL1gqdayWcRtJ5+Eq54fV7mM1rmM1ruO17hN1SMpJN4yftvo+bw8AHedcZ/BcZ/Bcl//rTh+8/XWnD+pcl/9id/Byb/hqX+haf/j6IH9jSLg9Er47JjyYEB5Oio+mxccz0vN56cWCDFD4ekl6syxDfbei4NtvliNvliM7S9EXC/KTWenxjLg1JTyc5B9Milj3JqXbo+K1If5ybxj2kkgPOt2UwanEAw4wKNfLnUuldqDyTMaJAqdfMQM+4v4OYAVehoHzyJp6YHBFa8jQFjS0BQ3UuzMjkLIlM36OFohZTfU+Q5XXUO7UF3PqQqsqyyMGGcSYb4OPLvICTPRX2aFvaDgNnqp77iXJrEZu3P+XQCS7Z2T9nFG6y5rUQ4ZcVlznuzoUtp/KCtj8Q4jMdod8lw0aMiKzTM9kc17ESlIxoXED7ADtVEfYiDnOtO2HQ5uV1UsBHY+I5IB1ETGjhVe/YkVKcEtQz/IWd0Mk206i3VwZkwJUvmvFwex/099Jluizh7iQfh44sgFW1tCjTaYvSbpvxf4Rg+3RYxyERqwLJGpyASJH49apuB3gD0g59CbrXC7j4DY9W2ydLbYulHJLSSd8wGa543ClC6/PJ+sJJsLsDHDzaavn83YfXJ8v9AQv9AQv9YSgLnYHL/aG4J0XeoIXu/1wSPmmj5ynbw3zd0bF++P8w0nx8aTwdFp6Nie/WIi8WozsLEUBBL9bUb5bUd6uKj+uRdj6YS36/Wrku5Xo6yXlxYL8bE5EoNyaErZmxK1p+cGkeHdMujEUvtYfvtDjB2LQp62+My2+T5q9p5t8p5t8p5p9Hzd5Yeg+Vu85Vu85Wus5VOVaKbcvldrhkDVeYCaEecaPkhXSEE/SdFRG2tkEBmc2gmJ3gSQRY+kwXASI5RCdmOA0hVZV1KKKWlSstz9r8sIGF5O1NQOR+Jnb93qcUGaIDS9LLKlzNGr+m0JkiY9DiNxNlKtMW95nUPOygRKKRjxjsXD5BxCZdblmwfFP8VF+hwGaaCbGFlGLCrJoQFwI/skNfn0zEHcz+0dWSZqGyPT5NRsiB2XzQMTWr1h7JGuXYCaDdoCwKxiIZHJjMnSBagiSLHNQsg7l/VR69HR9wex5ybdxj5yMXRFs6lKHmkZ9AVBmXLSRF5m1TqFBPUbqIkwcvNkWEhXraWeXiHUsZp2Kk4BQsK6Ai81KhRP4LgsJ+0LCupCwLpbZV8uda5WOzUonaKLJyaXRfbrJA8vEz9t9X3T4ob7s8p3r8p/vDlzqCV3uDV/uDcPhBepSTwDqcm8QwPHKQOjqYBhOMXdG+Xvj4sNJ/tG0+HRG3J6F5lHZWYq+WYm/WYm+WYl+vxr5YS3641rkp/XozxsxrJ/Woz+uRb5fjbxZJgP4s5S8vUC2lk9m5cczysMp6d64fHOY/3aAv9QTON/p/6rd/0Ur4U6eaUGs9ADh/Hij76MG74d17iPVro0KjuwlS2zQS47FLCA0THtEwlVaMEBMBRZGS6ItXtach283+LUwELBwif5+ECVSH9BXevSlDnWRTR215EXM+ax7VsScGzHnsnt8yprQID6wscA09s6E/qoseQ5OUrt7ySyI/PdLD9MQiX/3+zk5KgYi2W6FlaOxfjNsTNJu12s2AH53mkoWRLKp7X8Ake/Cx90QCYU/V3Q8g/4x4STk8CxyT69kHpStELgxESM5RJNU0YEQCRFFk3ErkC1Go7YRSknDcw1etOFVhIZAvZNaj6JD9v/uqXvB/SPbP5ZxWjS2epdGHiESe1L2pYtRHOrx6bS7F0hbywgGqCxKB7XptkzF7bOFNtgwpi/USScYjqVKucWEbanUvlJu36ggApKPat0n6r0fN7gQHNl94rku/7ku//lu38XewKWewDd9oWv94Wv94Wv9oW8HwlDf9AexAByvD4ZuDIVvDYduj4TvjfMP6HD9bE6EzeOrxcjOkvKatJDR71ai36/GWIj8ZTP+y2YcUPL71ch3K8rOkoLbye0FaXteeTIrPZ6RHk5J98bFW6Ph64P8N/2UBtThBXCHDelnbf6zzaSp/LjJe7LRAwecQ1XOjQrHctK2mODmSmwzReR+PRq1DKNphWDs4g2dgqGD10OOUKtgbOHT4IgG7HjQw6cesb9lJADk7QDxDAev+NaQoT6gr/LqACIjVlXEooFnlmTKlUy5svmgbD4Iz01gg9BHl6bcReQG1Btfn44wCYILdbZ2GzcJ2Cz3K+ZB2TwSM/cVuv8WXeS/ApG4lsInD/bq6FSY9lbw6di+EnZeWZcB8DGE21mJQ/MuFU3mieaP8JFlREILCbxIKMgyhP4RQi+TbnWlR1vt09L+kRD6YNcDIzYbQkRvr7apAhsLkRn9o2TCVJMsu/w6r5Z+BxgjYae+3KnPDP8hg3bSqUm69KiH2YvgnT7RkD/7ZxDJ9KSqSo86CyKzFNlZKY+tvKlDMHdkusggPjLEYPNAhMiooYucLeTmi53oqYNOi2CABt0lHGeO1jg/qnWfaHB/3OSFyfqzNv8XHUHYLYLQ5UKP/0KP/0Kv73IfwUdERuB4Y9H3BwEfbwyFcf+4NSU9nRGfzcmwf3y1KAM+vl6OsCvIH1ejP63Fftko+GWj4NdDBb8eKvhlM/7TevTteuz71cib5cjOovxqUX6xID6fl57Pk0by0bT4YFy6M8rfGhK/HQhf7SPj//nuwPnuwPmuEMhyvmoPftYaONscON3kO9XoPdngO15HpJngFQRmceASBKYVg1F7n2zrFsxsdnZb2NDKm9JZ7TSdotaj2b3sQqBkT6zw3KzzGZpDhnbeBJ+tPqCv9GgTnIrsIrMhMk825wErudCqgoT3BKehlgKaareW6rUJUDBpwEAOMwBKdgtGdoeANSCZhqN/MUTu+vVezr6cnNycnGKvNQniTY+q3KPK6i+qvDp8iWgMGSE3DnKid+cUZ4zhAJRubZWLDIlo7Aq8yL3jz5mSbXmyjZo5WlRYiiVXNh8ULQeBBSma88A0N2Q8EDYdRIp4zK4q5DRFDm3CqU269OVuXY3HAKY1rSFDh2DqEvU9sr4/YhiIGoejppGYGflZ5PAat03HbTMF5EoDV2womh9g7ZXMID3MzMbT1fl1cPvaTa9ho3tQQ11OzeiQqI8/CHiBIScdTltq15Q6dKUO8v1kj2AEHO2aMi5N8a1y6eBBXO7Kp4mmJDCasBQ8mnqfrpnSHtt5U5dg6RatCIhsdUsm8BXHrBIUHQ1HTaMFpski63SJfT7hQB/A2SLLfIktVWJfSYA5o/NopevDavcHta5j9a6Pm1yftHo/bfd+3un/sjPwVVfwXGfwfFcI7tEAN5d7w1f6w1cGArRC1/pDN4aEWyPC7VHx5lAYC/Dx5jB/c5i/PRK8OxZ+MMVvzYhP5oTtBenFgvgyJb1KSTuL8usl5c1yBIByZ0nZWVJ2lqU3q8oPa5G361G2kYRBm6DqkrKzKL9aUF7MSY9mwo+mha0Z4cGkeHdCvDUifDssXB0MX+z2X+z2X+wNXOoLQl3sDZ3vDnzW4Tnb5vmkxXO6yfNxg+dEneujWveH1e5DlY6NJLeWdKyWcalSbqHEMVPEjcdtQxFTr6zvFvRk0KYKrmYaj1PnTQe113g1FW5VhVtF2hE6Ouw2WKj0aKt9+lqftiGoaw7rm3ljY8hY7dMmnZpiTl1kUwM4wh5fMuZLxnxWtpu2AuLQIYXY99GcNWLZ1xzQtgR1yBJLTySM3ygWROB2RN0HAZz+Jjna7+fk5ObklPhs5V591isPK1wDiMQVVdq1MKhrCKbXwNhjks0ItZUFEUjSqflfhUhqdquO2tQAjqx1Li4fESJFy0HJSvSFBZyqyJlmclV69NU+PabQEH8z2dgXMQ5EjYMx00jMPBIz79aNki6ywA5ZJUi/YF2gmSBTHWqoa33aCq+2wqvdEyJZlg/yT7PknlnUboBIsnMkzEqASG3CmbauyNpmZgoQ1VVeDRTSLXGFwtI1iJX6LnAktDsxvb0lwlsyaJvH41aW0EPCm4ptiwlutYxbL3ceqnR8UOU6VuM6Uec51ej+pNn7WZv3iw6YpgMXe0MXe8kdBhaLdL3IXx3grw6Grw2FsGG8MSTcAT3MKI+kbgDKW8P8rWH+7lj43jj/cFp4NCs9nRe3F6SXKeXVYuT1kgL4+AbBkYFI2EvixI1dJIzbbyhKvlwQn87j9UaCo83NYf7GkHBlIAR1dTB8pT98pT8MapwvOr2g7z7T5EXW5Ee1aduL9XJuKcktljnmSriJAttIzNKvmHtEAypkYAuZBZF4DMiY2Jhw191wWeXVVXk19QFtY0jfFDY0BEwVXm2pQ1toyy+gy6u98p0yTC5Y4WwWRNIRk9X1G7P4kmw0HlI7ESIJRP2FEPnee+8hRCb89nKvvjJz/wiFBqvQRWOOM5oYNgWNMJdh4DINhjfU+421Xj2YL9Fk4XTAEEZWZmYM7VnqmDVDiy1m4yMa5eZFbfkUHNXQkQEBG5pH9A+nhGfTQMRChVAQaYKiUTsLkexwzUaGwv4ReBW0gzbU0YUsNZTbGyLLaEIkfgx9WGe/5lMXHzXmzxQ5CPk8a75Opg/iOliS1PgNNX4DK2Fki+ivKS08rUwHo28m1Rp9CaFQsU5TYswjERIwD6d/EFbD5nG1zIb+jB/VOU/Wu083ec42+75o9X7V7r/Q5bvY7UfFy7X+0LX+8NU+kEWT9wDx+/pg6PpgCMbqG4OhW8P8nVH+7phwdyx8dyx8d0y4M8rfGRXvjIrwfqCFA/+RWUHiFTv63UoUusjXK/LrFRne/m5FAUD8YS36w1oEmsq369G36zF64FZg6H6Zkl4syE/nxccz0taU8GBCuDPK3xomYz7UtSH+ygC5KaWlinQvearRe7Le+1Ft2g9prdKxXOZcSNinC+2jUTM4liNEIs8R993w3ISXPXZnnQmRaRoZRUk9PbNoavy6ap8+6VaX2NUxW17UkgcUuj+AyEJOgxDJ2O5qiGTWq0X2CxrmtwSMrUFTRoYoBUpWzPY3hcjSAFfhM+yGyGqfnoVI9knF/uOJCZJohimglWxJ9OhPB7QSetWl+agMRO7uJXfrsln+Y1ZJlvyoTR2zqgs4VTGnxmCDynTwaVo8x3ojQ37xCMmWgmATtEfG/tE2HieuKixxF9Wvu+M6kSua6bmZ5opmQSR2juxQvFfXqU1wJCuxyKEtot9Jdv9Ih+v0bqghaGgIGqBZoEsSNrRLhxZncLlGNMyKtGYTDdmUO/S2Go1axiOWyZhtutA+V+QAQSFctDcrHUdr3B/WuU/Ue083eT5t8X/e7gNq9+Xe8NW+4LcDeGAhbeCNQWIhwa4aWei5ORS+PULA8f6EgIzu+2Pi/THxwbj0cELemhIeTYuPZ8QnsxK7hWQhEug+b1aVN6vk/W8ybjiR71cjb9ejP27EftqM/7QZf7se/WEtwh5wXizIz+ZkYALdG+fvjoFOMXxrRLg1ItwYEr4dCF/tC37TEzjf7fu6I/Blm+/zFuI5dLrJB8TyE3WeD2pdR2vc61WOlaRjIWGfKrCNRIhtc7cAzPB0DjgGEcOzEiyQs2xKcJHN8l4ZiNTDmQUuigknHGryFEs+BD1RfvFBaEQkSz5YwGRxJLGLzCCN0eMEwgVaMqMAIYtdC6NJFkT+lb/+ACJRaJimHGf2HfjPbvabmv0m4vAhEEMRjD+HYwULCqU0Ixt1yhQiNTGrmvXvAaORmFVdYFGzEEn6R0seb06bm2VxHllSK8VxQn5mbBdMPaKJNY7PzOGz4DoS/AJAcQiKbBR7dYlGxkOFroQI0Sc9OONLOhtnVkrjz1BRgwZle0Iq+rpjhHyWSxC5LTJ2+SwJo4U3tPAGpNHB2hSrNaQnzTVmOkqGbsnAxk9TiDTB8REIUsghhe8eCW8qsM4V2VMl9uUyJ/jxHK1xf1TrPdno+aTZ/1mb/8vO0PnuwOVeaAyFm8P8rRGB9oMZb9weCd8eEW6PCDeHxRtDQhofh3lQTN8b5+9PCA+m+AdTlM49ITycFLempEfT8vaMvD0jAwsy64oNIPj9KjtBy9+tRIEovrMUhY+EjvLnjdivhwr+cTj+66EYRcno96tkj/lqMfJiAXSK4qNp8eEkf39CuDfOgwvGzWH+xlAYUJKhBPnBshfIQOB5AdebzUrHStIxX2KZjJtZiEzjYyiDC8kOB1VeTaVHzb64Vnr0VV5D1lDCdkLEZsWhK3FoYMSWTLmgvwgZc0PGXABK6pJF+CGQ3IA+AyxEkulzV1OFTCPoqLKihvEA2B5x/R0hEgftDCE27vJ92nq/EUVsLEQSoKQNWlvYCPs4tAKr2MuZnDXTpS0kgUhGWZgBkbCF3EURzxVMuYolN2rJi9tUJXZNmVNX7tRXevS1XmO939gYMLHKYrZLgmc+q6VhKT57QuSgTJACTStA20Cj5TVsQAJAHnutTuOjQ5110WYgMptyz2bRQG4am7id9RpOWI2+TFdHgfiqdoqkE2HVF0AIZ6NWSQspGnpEQ+bNMR2KwL60oPooHZFcaJsrsqdKrMtl3EaF43Cl68M698cNvk+avZ+1Br7uCFzoDoMo8OaweGtEujMu3J0gWumHk0QdCNu9+xPC/Qnp3riIsmhcNcK1+t5ECLwn0H4COkeQWr9YiLxMRV8tAktcgf4RcBDw8Ye1+A9rURyfgSIOH09Hcvn71cjPG5FfD8UAIn89VPDzRgwhcmdJ2VmKAkpSYrn0aFrcmpLgK789KsKC8tuB8Dd9KFL0IWuSMIEaPAiRy2XcXIkN9DYAkV2ZSeJtYWIm0hIwZvWSrAYfGSnQrOAaGrKLkRsED7BChzpmhfk6N2jMDRgOQiFQimYVoGTUoorbNNhLZpnvsVIF4qKSEVGX8XxMu45SGlmb4vy7QGROzh7nGqQ0Zg/XfiOiZMblmm4ns2KnYNgkd1gGHxMcnGK16HhM7XLT28aM4C0rwUc81LBbEuAiRMy5mDlT7tJWu/W1Xn2D3wibR9aTBgnPPdR+Ap7t+FTH5znqiKcKLBMFtrGYBcRhsDjHcKVMRXZapZ7FgkwyXqTlLi1AJCE2OnXsoJ0l36xgvCDTCwoGIjO02D4tvFYjOJKtIpMauGdyXkc4+2EKERS9knE3uRe/Y+hhlRke75wvdlLltW0t6ThU5fyw2n2y0QOe3l93EG7j9UH+5rB4d0y6Ny7fnxAeTkmPpgU4fTyeEZ/MylCPZ6StGfHhtHBvnCfT6zB/a5i/PSIQEwoGH+lYLT2dU57PSy9Tyk4q8noxyo7PLERSlCQQibSeFwukXi1G3ixHvl+N/LQe/fVQ7LfD0X8civx6KPbzRuz79QgO5nD8waH7+bwCzhdbU9LDSfHumHB7JHxzmOwKrvSEz3czLpNtvjMtPjhwA0RuVHBLpfbZYutEzJIJkZCPRJbpWXFye3rlZfk8YceDhfa6CU5TwKmiNjWoeAOGPL8+FypgyAsa89HrQDLmU68DcLggcXhp+lqm/U36a6BkTMzy3A2UXbyhVXb8vSAyi/TDztfscN0QMBF3VeoeiGx+PODQ1YOh3odBQhropJjwL22C0xLCCqcttmvowvGdEIngyEIk3K9hhQzJvyB2hv6xwW9sCppbg6a2kDkj+Zr0j0a40rDbNBYiARyhpgosk3F8sBKUAYjcnQpCI961SacGGIuYGFPupN7DEGTsTBd7rkGQxRUSMCXxzIXmFyWcFpRC8KfAfJc1x88GRxESyizdTPY3pugRVxjRyECkuVcyU6GYhb3MDEfIrhY3tpA9Mldkny92popd4Pm4WmbbLHccrXEer3V/0uz9otX/dUfgYjexICOMxXHp4YRMcU1+thB5sSA/n5eezysvFiLPU9FtAjcEJe+P8/dGhXujwv0x2nVOCw+nhUfThBn+eEbangV9ofwyRc7WdOcYzUJJVnr4Zll+vSS9XlJepSTgPD5Lyc8XlZ0l5fvVyE+b8X8cjv9+JPaPzdgvm9GfN2JvVpWdZQn+LJ53AGRfL0ZfppTn8wqgJAvu1wf5q738u4kqrNQAACAASURBVCASTtvr5fbFhG2myDIWswxFTGSlI5BFP/yX0lQtnby5PWxpDZqAasauelh4gv6GTSKC5zjkdAJExu35EatKMOWGjAQcPfqDXgNByZAxlzfnC6Z8wjg2qSlKpveS8CgtdaVTpiudpGVhXKPIAaMpaIRnaHrCCxs7eH2LxP17IfI91sD3P7Dw3SBATPjtVT5jrVcPTTh+HxH1/ziklCApHcOhn6pygVROT+xj7ZoEp4VbM6HycaoSe36hQ11gVyuWXIUJ3oLbdMSaJ9vzZTthR7I2FqifiVpUoIgqc+rK3boqr6Y2qG0M6Vp4Q5uYFoGwVzNi/hizjMatozHjaMw4FjeNF5jZmCEweWViS7nRqG1IsfVKxm7J0CkaOwRDhwCp2foGv54O11rwKCX4yGkxFJsNTUu60jFekOSVPtF48yt9KhyFcPVORmy7ptiuwTU53OsrvOpqePAFdc2hjMmaQCHzb++U9F0ysRRkzan6BFOfYGIZGMB5BOfB/ohxOGoejVsgQ2YiZhmPmidilqmYFUijs4XcXJF9vpibLjTPldhSpZaVcvt6leNojftYvet0k+8MXK57glf6wzeGwrdGhHvj8oNJ+cEUvzUjAGMRXXaAmA0Yx+74tqaEexMhrAcTYdAUwv8CcSGSw18syC8WxJeLwqslYWdZ2lmWoNeDCRo+87OU/CwlAw0I6lmK314Iby8I2wsCfJ43y5Ef1uI/rkV+2YzDoP3zRuzH1eibZflVSnqxIO4sKd+vKm/Xo79sRgE9f1qLvUxJz+cVIAPdG+fvjkl3RsUbQ8LVwfClviAcbUDHfbbZd6bJf7LefbzWfbTGfajCuZy0pUrs04XWsZilP2LsVQw9srFbMnUKkHJj7hEtYPM8IFn6RXOXYG4PGVuC+mY/6SUJDYjecGr8OpbgVeMnhk/VPn3SqUo6NQmnutiuiVjzJFMurCB9uoM+3UGv9qBPl+vTHfTrc4OGg2FTXsi4L2zaL5gPiJaD1FpQzQ7dCJRkcHTmJ93qCq+20qdjM5GogxRz6Q6Z28OW5pChXnAcyDxkZx213/vf7Em+x+fbAyJLA7ZqvwlfZ9DmGo0MaBlZfGQhMp1c6tPVeeF1DEzASLdYZFMX2zWFDjX7OgNeh8Wcmhr5sBaQeWySRpYNGuk0QXltUyNE1vh1DUFdU1jfzhs7xbR4nj7zjTBcD0fI2RrAkR2xYY9G/ltsnyniyC4yahtSLD2ysVsydInGDl4P9KaGIKWI080jUbzYNWWclmU+EojcFa0FEEl0Lz5VtV+NAa3U+kzH3rLRVxzkiXi2bg4ZWnm6cxTNaFbGjs9guUpPLsRwBSxOwac6CyXhI4ciphGatIXSzKzNI8lBLrGlSrmVcvtmpfNonet4nedUs+ez1sCXnYGLvcSR7PYYf29cfDghUzsyCYZiQuSmxOxXC8rLlALt2Pas9HRaejJFzSOm0jM1ncfFxzMi9o9YLxeFV0viDp2CX6Yk+JzQqz6dF5/Oi8/miFTm+by0vSA8nefh/dDJvl5SQJj4y2YcxDZv12PfrUR3FuUXc9LLlPR6OfJ2PfrzoYLfjhT8dqTg10MFP6/Hd5allykFyEAPpvj7E9LdMeHWMH9tKPRNfzDD6qLJ+0mj7+MGDwuRC8U2gMihiKmPQKQBXunpy3xa5twjWTt5M+isG4KG3byu7PIZUKQIr+ulLg1ApGzOA4j063NZiPTpDgb0B0LG3JDxQMh4AG7clAakAs4y21HC1gtyq8qcJASw3KOp8GZJXTM6ytagaU+I/HNI+z8KkftycvJzcsqC9tqAucFvRKRrCBroV5+2BkHKCJPpDNKadKwz+8Quc+shyqrIRoAMnttlTg3MkhVuXbnbUObUURq5BipmVbMyxLTxjyWP3UuC+0iRTZ3gtEmXvtJDBQOwfxRI8gzMjOlUXxAaxmxTcXvmcG1HiAROH8TyTRba0xdtxdQjGzsFQ3vI0BrSNwdIgnuFW5Nk/NUTnAYgkt3OsBDJbhvRzh2cz2t9ahyIqJhMn5EZSf2BKtw6TGpk7/UZkupMKyp4kWBzThjDFSs6yjBCWjPkYo/QsDr22wXJMwQfE3ZgQa4kHZuVjg9qPccbPZ80+z9t95/rDF7sDX07QMy9H06Kj6blJ1Py02nl2Zz8fF55mZLYQ8rrJWUnFdlJRSiWKc/myG0aRmk6Vous/e3TORl+uz2vPFuIwIT+YkEEOQ1TysuU8nxR2V6QnswJj2d5+DxZ9XROhq/t1YLyZin2/Wrk7Xrsx40YcMhfLykvU8qzORG6yB/WyCT+j8PxXzbj0GPupCLbC0SeuDUlPRiX7o7wN4f5bwfCl3uDF7pCX3T4P231fdLsJefsWjfwIlfK7YsJbq7YClmJaG7P+i0OK5Zh4qpr61Us3aKFpQFlxaxDB4NvkOcpvRZgFxm15SuWfN6cz0Iklk+3368/ENTnBfV5cL0hHlomlWJWoxsQEEsgFAx5FyRmzq1jk5SyMuIRbep47sD/KqT9n/j1Xk7Of+S8hxCZDHG1AWODn3Lo6JeLvnIsWYRV1wCrjv2RpDOdnQQfAf7gm8WmVMNgXuM3VXkNAKbQbGYSJIHxs4fqJmLNIz8Sxr+HUsTTIycABOmGMu+wWeAIJtj4hE+VcvMJx2yxfaqI6ByGFJA6mDrCxlb4h/t0ELNVTjSFGQG5mN6TkQIEEQhpqpoO8TFtWpypl4CbIxsEVObUgN4c/S7xXt+JvFxqOcFe8PEqPSibGWdTKwuR+IqC4sKRiBm/Y2iaOVPEzRbbZ4sxe4uYU4Dy+uMGz5kW35dtgfPdATAluzVKhC5PZqXteeXZnLxrY6iQXd6SspOKvFogvR58JHSLT6clLAKR8+L2grS9ID2dF7Pg8smsBB0i21fC3/h8UXmWIiM8LYktvBdBhwvwDVcdShqnF6ElBYiTMGj/tB59uxJ5vSTBTvMZ+UrkR9Pyg3Hp9hh/Y0i40h++2B3+sjNA/cm9Hzd4TtR5IJIMImFTpdxMETcWs0KK3IBkyojHUiwjdC9MJLCCqZ03sto21jkB38bnOCrfgK0MV4GoTS1YVGFTHkCkW0vKpTng1R6Aiduvzw3q80KG/LAhnzeqwE+LlW+QUDCbmm2MEs6M0OlKGjrC+ocBntSEbH8XiGQH7fKwoy5oyoRzI+sox9pzsr0kC5HsqhhG7AyIBGaASwVw0OCnWu+Qsd5vrPTpyt06YrVrU2O817tiv5BtXmBXF9lVwMwCciyyAluCurYwIbLgwMgG1bP4CDl8IJsDq1eQys4VkSil0bh1OGLtk03dgrEtbGgGlo+H3KCJgxFD4WZJTrh2zFI4ULq4ptqtZSlW2EKiRTEbVg63cjShghG7hbkMQjQzyzVjKd8YS8+CI+u5wta7IJKAI/1eLZY5lpK2lXI7UMRPNLjPtPi+6AgCPt4YEu6ME5XL0zmZHXWJIxmh4ETQmTG9LpwTKd7JT2ZJL0lqVsLNIzmwzIlZH/+MNoPP5xU6SpM7zPaCBB+Z2ZmSN/C30FFCnwsUH/za0o5qyzKgJPAlwTYNNqrP5sTteWV7PvJkVt6aVO6Ni7eHpasD/KUe/uuOwBetfgi6AY3N8TrfsRrP4Wo3RMLOFdknY7bRqC0rLzuLYAAQ2Sma23kjSBh2Q2SmWMAAB8Zar77Kayh3aUsd2hK7psCujlnVolkVNuQiRLo0B0hp97t1B2D0JmduAEri7X8wbDoomHLT8Xmg/rDng5qjxKEpdWnK3FpINGAt1NiTb4NfWx20/gUQufuTZkFkteCoD5mhQ8T+kXUPzkLJlmAGy4dystKxKgQiHTpyYbBrEpwm6dBVuDV1Xn2DX98aJDzYVt7UHDLVBvRVXh30YiUOTZFdxfoAkVckuwqLOANxqgIOQyxBlEq4gQ1+fVNI1xY2dAqGHtlM3Gios/FYzJJJ5bOxmmL0p0GIHKdhNWCa2xoyNPo0pH/0aND9O9NlR417SVYUuBsiMekQHZLe7TGeAZFgUrcbIjvCRswMgSxjsFEZkAg4Qg1EbGBzieDIIOkfQGR2rw3WuasVQBF3Hq/znG7yfN4e+LoncLk3eG0odGs0fH9C2JoRn86Lz1IyTT5QXizIO0vR18sx6B9B6gdtGnzAs5QMveGTWekxbST3hEgsuIYDMj6bw49JQyR+PLR423SyBnB8PKM8mpYzN57C4xmyl4Q/SICY2VfCoQnsguAmDj0mfA0w+0MjeX9CuD0ifDsQ/qY7hOxIiHAA6vhHte4jNe7NSudyGbdQzE0X2idjNsg4pMpXy4Bk6ReN/SJxf8AY2N0QCSjJDrPsc5b6J5A0bYBIyZIfNuT69QdYiHSq9yNEUpTMYylBQcNBmL55cz41kVFhTlQBpyp0qCEaLItkDoZD5NLrNzb4tVUBy78VIt9jKuv97KBdIzqbeXNryABL09bMFCeESLSAR30ofLvZpzTQ+thDDRQGITT7DW1hY5dAqYWiuZ03Nob09QF9lVcDYrv0aYKNwWLEyESEZyf4CC1quVMPvMg6r77BbwTNT5do7JMt4NaFKhqIl5oqsLCnBgRHsDWEQRsyi5EXCdELQISs9qgr3Dj8si656rRsxqFLOnRZ/SNrAYkSSQKRXj3qu7F/BGIAju1sckh9QN8YMtJliKGdJ8ar7zLBz4ylJ5nLGLuMKmyEyN2rCYBIfDlZLHMsJ22rFRw4Px6vd51q9H7a6vu6I3CxN3CtP3RzJHR3LAz9I6wFiWFEKvJqQXm9GP1uOf52JfLjavSn9ehP69EfV6M/LEdfLyk4aGNXCPMvMwvvPUpji/d8Xno+Kz+ffSdEsmD6dE55Mis/mY08mpaRuA5U9q0pibkLSY+mha0p/tG08Gha2J6Rn80q9HOKLxZEiqFp8KUQLG5NCQ8mxTuj4vVB/kpv8Hx34KsOLxxtPmnxfNzggujtI7XOQ1Wu1QpuMcHNFjumCzjwB8hMrUkf1ojKi9d3hI0tQV1zQEfdcw1s27gnRFa5NBUOHYVIbdymkSz5vDEvYDjo1+cCRDq1Bxya/Q7NfpfmgFubsaCk9xx69dbnhQz5aGWtWPIjZuCZs/dudalLw+4lMTIEgkD+XhD53nvv7c/JUeXk1EquFsHSljlWAzjuLprGq63zasG1gY2dgq6q1KWBKRtIKglOk3Rpq936xoChLUSIeMRjUTS288amsL4hCPl8unK3DiOrCNOKeiMC4gCvMItKXerQAhghRGIiDcR1jUSsE1HrZAwPspapAgviYypBPF/R+TWVcM6VcOBJNRq19EeMfbKpWzJ1hI1NQX2dV1vpUZe7tED5TF9pMgm04A6ZlQyDwq9KJgaWJMF6dLUeZp+bXmLCxUaNEFnuoRAZIGrCtqC+PWQAVz7EOMbh2TwgmYZkM9awbBuWSeYyCUVBObaMvMhsiISOGyzOlkodIDE8VOU6UuP+sM77cZP3bLPvi47gxe7glf7wzaHwnVH+wYTwbE5+mYqy4j+AyO8Woz/8IUTi4AxdHuLU4xmyi8SdZnryTZFP/mJOejkfeTkfebEQeT6vQPfH3q/ZMXx7XgGUfDyjAOUbtD0AlACa5P0T4QcT4YeT4a0p/um0BP3s9qy0PStszwpPZ8SnMyIC+pNZshV9PCdtzYjgT35jSLjaF7rQEzzX5f+yk5y2P2lyn2hwflTnPFLLHapyrlZwS6WOhRLHbCE3HreNRMz9irlXomZLVLmAGr72sK4tqAeIpNbiaUxsDpkgpqYpaCQ52jQgoNKpp4O2NmZVi+Y83pgXNOYGDHkeXa5be9Ch2c+p93HqfU71fhYiPepcjzrXpcl1aXI9GjKDB3R5IUM+b1SJhjzRkKcYVRGTGohBu/eSrB0EZiX9uyHyTz7fe8RSt1nxdAq2Xp4YpnaQMqWLYfO3Bk0tAUIgr/arsVAfWu7SJjhVSVrong5ibQxq28IGeBIipbmTNzUHtE0+fa1PW+3WE2oh/OQcqoQzv8ylSrrV1AtPVeFWlblUpc58sAIjJAMSRa0u92gqfZo6v64ppOsIG7slA+Q7U68KMl+Djniu2LyQsC6V2qGWy7jVMm61jFtMcAvF3GyxfbqAG41bhyN2yF0AOXZNQFPp0SbdaiAtJZzaYi6f8Btc2kqnGi8waMuYVZUedYVbxd6yiTMQybkmrzQAjkmXHv3JyxzqpFOFc0qNV1Xn18B5ioisRWOvZO4RDUCPH4xahyImLHYXScvar1izDKkwBrJPMQxEjSMx81iBdbzAPF1onSvhUgnnQrFtqdSxlrRvVDgg2/p4vevjJvfpZven7d6vur0X+/xXhoK3RsP3JsNwfX6Zir5ZjoAmGpxy3ixHdhaFN8sSq2+Bo/aLBfH5vEB2ebPS0xkRTjQPpoIPpsIPp/lHs6Szo52gyHaINM5QeTbHP58XoL+Dk872vLI9r8D4DPiIJMoX1Nzs0bTwcJJ/MCE8mBDuTxAd4f0J6eGkmFn81hS/NR2CjpK98+CVnA2bfTIrPZgW7k7wN0bDVweDl/oDF3uJscWnrZ4zTV4Yt8FB8nCVc72cg1ibySLzOBUj9krmHtFCZFGCuZ03tYXMrUFTS8DcEjBDAAOEtUIBIwUFqeCfQNsaQ9KtLqMX7bhNFbWoJItaNKtChvyALterPeDR7IcW0q7d79QecGj/w6V936Xd79Lud6r3O9X7Hap9UE41aTN9uoNANQf+EG/OJy4zdlWBHZaSuizVGToqVHj0xV7zH0Pk/+5ffwa5+3JyVDk5rVFft8T1i1bWHJAIexmlGmy7cBeJW8iaTHEobDcgRwW9vmv8usaAoTmsb+eJChj+FnDKgTNcrY8R8Ln0SZeegiMgQhpiKtyapFPFmoMRX0i3usKtIbnYIV0nb+qRjYOyeShiGo2mfRaA3DNfYltIWBfLrBCxskZrtYxbKnWkShwAkSMxy6BsBVPx5pChIair9mkr3JoylwohMsGpSh1EZM2qU+GrBZ4jFqIk4CN+PNls0hxzNn+cjXBANTdj8kZEhx3htAcfrBcGo1YMFx2ice8sOLKDNjtiQ+8JB66xmGUCR+wSG+wf15KOzUrH4SonxHKdanSfafF92ur5osN/vtt3uS9wbSh0eyR8fzIMWYOvFrNsI0DfIn2/qgBEUomLsrMoP58XACIBAZ9OS0+m5MeTEiGNT/FbM+LjGRjecWpO94YAfFmhrwC4gFwAkduzEn4kfBhsPyEPdmtKeDgpPpyQH07I98d5cMfAon0lj0N35ilcejonw6kdrkPPUvL2vPJ4Tno4Jd2bFG6NCNeGQlf6w5f6gue7QqSRbPaeanQfr3cdq3EdrXFuVjpXK7jFMscsIQCBv70REhDT2YdBU0sAL6i6xgCxRs4q0ONTP4FdEMkRHbBkyc+CSBi0ASKd2v1OzT5S6v0O1T67aj8Upz4AKAm374AuN6jPA8I5PXbngVCY9QcqS6Okttqn/ysg8s9+AUS2xwN9UcegbIUug7XAQm0vNvZ7uozUUi8mliEIosByj6bGo6sPaFkiDoBjVtILWJRn+txkbOtQOYDaUnYPCFZgVS5djVfT5NO3BHVdPBFi7z44wFN9OWlbKbevVnCrFdx6ObdezgFKIkROxe3DUXO/aO4UyMOrzq+DJTfsTLMsRbM8TvYsHKszDVf0FW5d0q0uc6myPMnTtmmMHQaM7QDEcP5qCxvAVIrNURqI2JgcJcJzhJ8yO4xnXWlwPGcZkXClAYsz6B/ZWC6wqPiiAxK4At/0B68PBe6M8g+m+O0Z+WVKeb2YoYmmEmnlB5oyCOCI/SPg4/N55dms8nRaejwpPZoQ743zEESzNS0DRIJCBkk/T2bTAsRXi2lHcaqelrZnpSfTQhbV/NViBCESLt2YcZiJiULWvfsR+VRpkhC0jagOAvCl3HXClNyaEe9PSLdGw2C+e6knhNGyZ5rTp5uj1Z5DVa6VpCNVys0W2sZilpGItV8x90pmGLRBr0297tMMk5Z0aGXW3sxIXan0QJko92iyIFK2qkSzKmzKCxpAYHMAIZLTHXBo9jk0+2D0tqv22/L32fL3WfPet+a9b8vftxso/foDQWqBIVlzkTjJ5nTCCz/xtXTrijymvx1EqnNyOgsDgzHnaNQ2GLWCeBmeQlm7YYyvaiVM8rRSG3kqhIxKbxdlTl2FW1Pr1aM8Dgte08gPjMYSwUE8yyubuA0xDnQApmjxwEJkhVsHvJ+WoB4hEnINoX+E/WOqlFsuc66U29fLuY0KBxRAJAza88XcdKF1LGYFLmR7CIg+uhqPjiYapvmPFW5dlddQ69VnadiRh7+bzctCJFyumVwadWlmbANrqoZV5dLVeHR1Xn2TDxgCxiy5Id6ps07VGS6QsrlXyb5ls3a5I1HbeNw2FbfDlWYxYSPJM1UuSJ452UhiuT5vD5zr8l/sDYEz7o3h4N0x4eEkvz0jv1iQXy9GIR+G7SLxt3DFZok7T+fkp3NkP/homjgA3Z+QHkzKCJHIi2TpOyBDRDr6mzRKEjOe7VkBzinbswL47EK/Cf640Ic+pZJHVskDUEg3j9Kuizm5elNkjGBCDoQsvl6OUGdJaWtSAb3NtwPhb3oCF7v95zshC8x3ppVkJR6v8x2udm1UuJbLuFSJY6bINhkj/FyIRYQJbDdbeTcXBTMs4eObqRdXhVebdKsTTnWJQ1PAqeI2ou5FArlXSy7aMG7DUpJT77Or3rfk77Pk7zPn7Yey5B8AiOTU+/C2g+JF3pgnmHJZejlKadlA478vRHYXh4YL3ONxbjRmH4nahiNWmg1tRlIIrPMhphLQrTVkaPLpm3x6NIjfDZGlDkLEwS6ynSedY5ZtGmMFygSWMgJ4Nr8N5PcsRKLmBDIOQXPSyZt6FdOQYhmNWycK7Ng/LiTsi2WEqrJR4disdEJtVDjWko7VUudCwj5byI3HrcMRa69k7ORNrSF9g19f4yXe4ACRmCbMZk+z2T6URGVsDBgAKLMgEs1NYb3ABnVl4WMyU7YIykWASBisWB9MlKVjkffLZrL/ZVjlPbIZF5Fp0SGNowGaFBxq5osJxWez0nG42vVhnfNEg/vjJghX8AMR8lJf+MpA6Ppg6NZo+O5Y+OEkj4M2C5HURUJ+syy/pvi4PSuwTj/IWEx3c1PSQ3o5YWGLfrzyeEYBiHyxIL5alFnTCpbPiFjMHMTJPRr1PGg7lLVYzPxTLCBGsvwoWUo88zKgbM9KT6aAABS+Phi62he83BeAOLBzncHP2wOftvhPN3lO1ns/qHUdqXJvVDjWylypUm6uyDFRYBuN2qCXRIjElqXZn+Fu1Z4Vh0DmtrRwtsqro0YzWnBLiNrUYKnLG/P8+gM+3X637oBTsw8h0q56H/pHS/4BxEdESavqIKc+wKkPODT7nVrCpvTpDgb1eRAqBYLFDMdJu5reOXVJl/bfDZHvumizEKnKyekpCY4UucC4ZSxmHYvZRylQwhqLqqDMaBBPQsr9hma/AQ3iESIRtkodWhy0MbS+Jahv8mvJZY0xoN09XEOoAKudggIOJmpasGMFiKzyahr8+uawvkswA0SOFdh2QyTmOGdB5ErCAfKv0ailT7Z0ica2sKEhqKv1wRU7nelK8w+I0ROl3Jt2F3p9I0oySSPpFNmsfO0/gMhKj77arUd3SHgaoJsRCaSn505gSnYKBhQmsu5w3aIFOkqAyAHJxES/k1v2dKF9tsiykLAvl3GMi7jzRIP7dLP7TKv3szYwqvB/0xe6Phi6OczfHQs/mBAeTQvbs9LzeWlnKQpg8d1a5Lu1CE0fjLym/R2sCLOG2ayioCk/mpafTIlPpyWWCUSIk7PS83kFArzQ5gchkiWuZ9GAMsmVaQxlj+DP5yW4/0DXyWbgZFn+UANKkoQDv4V5HyHyzih/Yyh8rT/0TX/wUk/gYm/oQk+QqG5aiPfPh9XuQ1WujQrXUtK5UOKaKuLGYvZB2dwvEogE+0jI1CaGtaH0j76d/jYLImF6q/bpUfgA5JC4TQXBDIIpN2g4GNAf8OkOejTkOAMQaVXtx/7RlL/flL/flLsPINKSf4BO3OQIDkN3QJcbMuYKpnzW/AJYz0R354QMPm2h2/g3gsj33ntvX06OJienLxEaKXKMxSyTMdtkzJaVE41kOjatBZpB1tQTji2AIBhQU+rQJt3qajdRGrUEjPDxmGxJ8xGzs4eIQwmFSBYf6wMYHMYOpyTWqsKtq/VpGwOGdt7YIxJG5ESBfarIAS4+FCIdK0nXWoVrs9KN+Ag3xFSJfabINhazDsrmLsFMrtiwgiRE8fSaGZSUGFCxewfUFsZIeLK9RSVShj8QE93FBnWhYRoLkZUePWwh6nwGsA1uYczu4QeEDATqwKprC+tYmkgWRCIjkoVIONQQan2JbTHBLdOIrqM1bthCIkSCF+S1/vDNYf7OqHh/QtiakrZnpRcLkVcpiQWRdEgWERpGns3BNM3D1o90izPi1kxGq0gI4ZkaG/BnfEoHXkL9WZRfLymsDdrOogykbjT72V1ZMMr2iUxJrxZlcA9iIm6iGHHz40YMchN/XItAMPdP69Ef1yI/LCs7yyRaFiIcbo+EbwwHvx0IX+sPXe0LXe4NX+oJnesMftUePNviPd3gPV7vOlbjOVLt2ix3LZdxiwnnTJFtImodipgGJEu3YOxEKCT7KxObDAMvk1neoPCoAPZPnc9Q7cZkJG2CAwJ5Phm3jXkh/UF23IYOMQsijXn7TLn7ECVhQQlDNxIqvdqDfv2BsCFXMOUrZjXtJTUFdi0hA3HahENX5tT8fSFytNAxQSESancvCeM2dCgwbpNekt4xqmmTBdsNYESWOTVwQmHlopj8Sx0SsyGyxq+rDehr/LqazEAI8kkCJoRIjE4t47SVTnW1W1vv07UGTZ2iuU+2DUatYzH7ZCE3U+gA2dxcsZXcasqcaxWujQoXLiJXLQyPhQAAIABJREFUy7hUiXW+yD5VYBmJmPtFI9BxG/zkGIUs7qRLj2SFer8RjSSwWCZpC0FJEztusxCJ0V1ZKdi7s7ZZiKz26ev9xoaAqTlkagmb2a1TpiaKfEmtIT2LjyxEQkwN6nBQVDNB5+tUwrmY4JZKHWtJx3q583CV81iN50SD+3ST72yL97M2/1ft/vOdwW/6QtcHhdsjwr1x8eGk+HRaej6v7KRitNUicdXfrSjo6PNynqAexGM9oNM0QuSTWfnpnAJkHQpeEVz/gYoRji047ULGIXCM0tYYi/IO/RgavRAFw3CsN0uxN0sxDGZginnPsvR6hfwr3q7HwN4C6qdNsCWP/eNwIZiTMzGKyttVZWdZgn4ZIfLmCAl0RIg83xX6qj34aavvk0bfyUZqRV7ugI3kdKF1TDEPRUwDkqlHNHXxZMFCvJ1EM55D8SjKeppAQFh7yNgUNEKMM+zWy6lCrNiuKbDkw7gtmEBpQyDSpTlAx+0DNgqRxrx9AJE4a5Mbjvp9m2afQ3PQoTnoVO/3aMi4zRvz/qCX/Asg8k9JP/tzcrQ5OT1FoaFC52jcCkGpo3HLaNwyGreCMBmUGAOSpVey9ogW0kWGjG1hY3NY3xTWgzYGQASaLOLzAV2kS1vh1oHtK8sTrPTpKn06NHQoz4oHChC9TTVjzoZaTjYSE7pIsK1NOPMrvOr6gLYtbOiVjHComSggjj6zhbb5Ym6h2Aaer4sJ21LStlRuXS63L5fboX+cK7ZOF9pHIqZeydjB61uC+vqAtpYGJ5W6VKUuVRLYlx4tfJ1NQSNNVSePV3xQQu8GCEUOXEFDfUC/258cCnOx035xLjBMopllVGRJXmwC2oagrilsaOaNUBSO0+YjrBCgOaxvDuvh6+ng9Z2CoVsy9SoW1gBtQDJRJ3bLVIFlpsgCuiOgRkEWzeEq7liN62SjCyJev+wMnO8OXOjxX+zxXesP3B4LPZzkH8+Iz+elnUXxzbK8syjuLIokh3o5hkkGj+eER7P8o1lxa0Z4MMXfnwzTMAbhwaS4NSWARe6LhcirBWVnUX65KLxc5MHiDGARjc5ep2dq2HjG3q4XfLcif0fhDMOy2TdeM27kr5eUl8vSy2Xp9Yr8ZlVhzcnZqws0wj+txX7eiL3dUH7clH8+HMP6x+H4b0cKACh/2YxCkMMvm/Gf1+M/rkZh0H4yJzyaFh9MindGSbLN1b7gld7AN32hy73hCz3Bc53hz9sDZ5t9QCY/XGPfrHQsJW0LCftUsW08buuPGNM0cji7SdYeydol6qEgeqhbMqTZx4IBRIroVd4UNAL5DKhmpS4yaxfRQGbFrJaM+UAA8lEauU2zz6p+36L6D1P++6b892HQNuS+T7AyP2MvacnfZ1Xt59T7nNoDbt0Bvz43aMyF0w3kBcSs+YVWVZFNDV1kiT0/7tQDRP67sg//BYjU5OT0FIUGC1wjURtAJCzpoQAiSWa0aMEktvaQsTVkaArpGkM6uvrV4F5jt9sNtD8ALmxRG/dsiER+DOZ3kwKIpBtMdDUnzt5ebY1f1xwydPKmPtk0rFhGo5apuJ29ZVNnGhBi2xYSVqj5EttsoW2qwDIWsw4qxm7B2BrSNvm1tT51NY1MKnOryyg+QhNHLeaZIATRgobeHby+g9dDx02yjwP6Oj/xJ69y6SqdWhYl2VjENB0y/T1UV7g1NNNRD1YjINBuCRtbeVML5Ru8g/OxB0QCPYj19RlWTGAWB+r1+YR9sYysIDcqXOmg10bPJy2ez9r8X3b5gOhzuTd4ZSBwYyh8Zzz8cJJ/Miu9WJBh4AVmIp1wo9AGbs9KAI4QvQAQCfjIWuS+nJd3UiT84PWS+HpJxFaUTXN9ux77cSMOOa4/rEV/3Ij/tFnw42bk7YaCBhP4wezGEJeGmIOY9U52pQj1dj0GgV+/bCr/OBz97UjstyOx344UAD7+frTw96OFvx0p+P1wwW+H4lC/bsR/3ohBaOKLBXEbGslR4dZw6MZg6Fp/4Gqf/2pf8Gpf6FJP4EJXCEwuwI38wzrn4SrnSjlZAU3GbNBFgkabdWbqVUy9iomSutLULlyRYdoS7LtqGTpz0qUFVVsxB95a6ohVJZtUYaMqqM/z6/N8ulwgALEXbYBIxEcWIi35BxAiHZr9CJEQFiab8xRLLhFxM05gfxeIxL8eBu3uwuBA3InJJGxRDpClVzJnfIuD0GHp4SRNT72ZPD4XHp0pxc+lAt5fVmHeBYbToukm2Dc1hpjTcGY2DoFIZgvZFjZ0C8ZB2TwSMU9ErVPxtHnXXAmByPmEfYEaVYDB+HShfSpuB6J4l2hsDxlAZMlEymkA4smQC/0jmz1NaTTIqkHKPSw0YR1R6wN8TGfUMEJDeplx60BUg/7k0InXeHSg+4TRnnUYwbl+z30odSEhYYfogQTPLvhZj0SsIxErBr3OFjvmS2yLZQ7YP25WOg9Xuj6ochyrcX3c4Drd5MH+8WJv6Ju+0JX+8PVB/uYwf29c3JoSwNQHBl50vgHN9dM5+em09HgSiIc85hc+nCL3a1g+AiMHVooE3ZaVH5YVIlhci/20RiZZyN6iruCRXzajvx4q+MfhQhrIRdIUYC0Iky+df6O4K/xxLfJ2VYE38LfwHjYk9qfN+M+HCBr+djTy+wfRf35Q8M8PCv55NP77kdjvR2L/PBrHt38/Evv9MMHKf2wWvF2Pfr8a21lSXixEHs+IDyaEOyPBW4PBG4Oh6wMkMfybvtClntCFrsC59tBnbf4zTf4TDe4Pq93r5c7FhHO20DYZs4FjAAuFwIGlHk5pKyBgbg1EbH2ypUeydglmhMhmv4Fd+MAzEa4IMPyC/z9ct4P6vICOqLYdqn1c/h537b1u3GmIdGn3+3QkL4zNUwSU/Osg8s9+AUR2FQT6olyWhyClGVv6ZAtL92mmYhjMjGYNwditGdBZCEq6NKWujI9hedGAC2j+UeM30LGaRGA3URciouphdihJ5nJSH9C3hgydgqFfJIoauMaC+StA5FyJjRY3V2SfKbBPxq0TUbJV6FUsXYK5hTc0BfVwd959bQej76agsSVMFkCw99mdFUMhMr0gR3DHz5nchY/sjZt+J7XYX9NI4rRVHSOf+BOgpB+ZAZH9ijUrwwc6bkaF7dyocB2udB2pdh2rcZ2oc51qcp1t8X7d6bvQE4S4riv9kPjK3xrm742Lj6bF5/PE6OzNcgScbyiNhlylH9K8Q4x1fTyjUJdGOLyIrxZlWPmhghsK5txfNuMAjr8dif1+NP6fHxT882j8t8PR3w5HCTAdif12hCQX/rIZ/XkjAn8KvB3ZQsRkADQCBfMy/C1Y//yg4D8/LPyvD+NY8LcDOMJ/oX9E7P71UOzHjRhxS1tQns2JjyeFe2PB20Mh6CWv94ev94ev9cNeMnihK/BFh//TFv+pRu9Htd7NcsdSqSMTItNUVnowYDwlKa2V0vhsMAh28mYYAaHFASkEEFGQ7UtzpTQxq1qyqAVTfsiQH9Tn+XS5Xu1B1NXsSf3JgkhL/j676n2UePv1uWChJpjyMXsKIbLUoS5wGf52vEhNTk5nYaAvyiEgUsdpK4Bjl2hk+yDSNlKrBUzpg30ZNIxkJCSONXrWjoGa1uhYfGRPEHiiqffpQHCKEJnOzGEgEv+uep+uOWToEsx9smkkYh1j5IaQzzdXwmHNFEHAoW0iZhmJmEG/3C2Z2kRDM8Maw7xNyrPJDtKCyZqFSAKOgoEcEOnDEbaQyAAtxxbbBaUDASXuIjBpNitJDlPbW8Jm9DxuSidi731VR8J/S9iInkBdorFXMvYrZkjyARXNdKF5ttiaKrUtl3ErSddGuWez0r1Z6UYtzccNrjOt3i86/Bd6/Jf7Q9/0kbrWH74+yN8eER6MS49npJep6M5SlGpm5Kcz4tYUvzUlsJYQiJIPJ0VwqSBe34vyzhIEWytv16M/EVCLQzIMABkgFwHHY/H/+qjgf35U+D+OFSBg/ecHBb8fjWdBJOQrAGDtLoAzWtFfD0UAcP/zg9h/fRj/H8cKsP7nR/H/Pl7w/5wo/u/jRf99vAj/atJRflDw+1EwIWdRmLi9vV6SXi0oz+elp9PSg4nwvbHwnVH+5lDwxmDoxmAIDtzQS57r8sO4/VGte7PSmSrlgGsxEDUBCY/V1IOsHsERUiqhIFYECOesAATy32t92mrirqCmz2XSS7LX7bAhH6zId0Mkof5kFkBkluoGjjYhYy5vzJMImVwVt2kKOaD+/M0g8r2cnAMEIkO9Ea5fsfbJNixIxYPnOTLykbYNl2tCS6SBAWBaARCJ9G8ABbA/wv4oqzL845gTdoNf3+zPCBSDhMVar7HarYcfapVbVePV1Ps0LUF9p2jsky2DMfN43DZRaIEIw+lC62yxg4XI2WI7JMGCzdRAxNInmzpFY1vY0BjS1Qe0WXnE/y9179kd1ZWtC+O3uwHFyrUr59q7clbOOeecc84SyhIZjAETbHI2tgFjwAlwNna7T9+/dT/MtWatKtEnjHFP26/GHB5CgErCqqdmeELMHclErFOImJLhFbKHGlQygHEAbiExWxxbadbQCDTmaAiE7wOFnvX+o3RL4lNAzV1E2F3GinPjIFJaxcvgVgMm5O0+UB8p+kPcYFgJ0szpLPVsjn4+xzCfo5vP0S3n6Q8VGDeKDVulBoh7PdNgOd9kP99sO99su9Bkv9Bkv9xiu9Iu3OwW7g2AtY/3Ec0wuNvL3+qBcrzND0JAxTSSzIFG89WcD2JhIPYAWrxo/7joebXs+27V//1a4Me14I9rwR9WA98fApT0AUQyLaTny1lvLA7GFGkAoZa8r5Z9ALg/rgV/Wg/9shH6ZSP083rw5/UgeX8j/PNG+Kf1EPPQwW+X/a+Xg/C4X8wQ0s+zaS/gI6wjPxlxgijoTp9wq8dBCECt9sut9gut/Pst9vPNtvfqLafrTCeqzNvlhtUi3Uy2ZiRd3RdUIXWcpf1DYAPpH73ydh9J8QV31A6vAu3U2IkQlz/5xhRY/hAKmk4M1+2gkuTXC7JEXppkFh80iQ7CrL23i2R3kVB7hYngNQmm5ZDr4JEn+pTJfxhE0lUkBB/G/tY778RBJLaQeLnGnGgcb0EmmKVLZsTRUVNISC5N15DODuPMUYOMShJWhY34SAItqWKPYIE5apiMIbQFRmm+QQJ34QJDSpFJVGET1/CyJre8w8t1wXAdUPYHohAJs3Z/SA3g2OVXdvqU7T5Fi0te75LDcI0/Lqw0EL8FuF/DkItBWoSqTZNXo+YCFB/L6FICrfCzdMnwg8g6kwNEQvOID4ovM/Dtg3YCCsCOxUfwd0Fk3NtUVtgkSA+qtsvgVgP3a+Q/DoXV0D/OZKvncjQLebrlPD3USr5urdCwWaLfLTeeqDK/W2s512S92GyHrudis/1yM/9hm+16h3C3RwDRIQpagOZys9uOJmMAi3CWudcn3O93YMgXaLefTXsR0eAGApfiuLH31aL39ZLv+0MExQCnAKq+Wwm8Xg5CN4coCX+XXlR8bL1c9MOkTHtGH7SKAI5vNsO/boV+2w7/uhX6dSv0Zjv06074t+20X7cibzbDv2yEft4M/bwZ+nE98MNq4PWK9+Wi/6s5z4tputyc9D6f9AIJCWx3YTkL1+0bPXaI2/6wjb/cKlxq4c832842WPdCZG+Aiyq1Gds61occ0pkwjg2qh9pCN7pkIF6sZrxfaSQfXfLoRcBLCamSIDMKGkm42+hTDwBHUpX0Ny5hP5ewP24jiQUQqU7er0k5oE0+oEs5CJ5pNkmiTZKIBCAvR3g/6bo/gBf5/70TzYb9ryGSXK6dSvJsp09ygEgIlsw2iDOpT2JElRxRpWClUYgkDj3G5GxjMvSG8ITPNUqgQIWNBftHPF6X2KQkj9wchUiasEggssAopb1VSplFVMWLG5zyzgDXEySZKgMhRX9QDr6QiIw9fmWXX9lJj/XNHnKGqrJJS6gEO1dHRIE43uKFHb6qSru0WpBD0GBs/yivtkddh8ssojKzBASauLeFzjf2UEM3D+pUkBXm6cX43YF+psQiKbdIWQRkgY88FmOBhd0rXHWQCUTSOG3SaruslicQ2eZWwIsKWntM5WjmcrWL+fqlAt2hAj3UWqFho9i0U2o8Xml5t85+tsF+sdl+uVWA8fByM/9hq+N6h3Czy3mv1/HRgPuTIdcnQy7MbwFD2VvUqhZv1g+ino8gGXR9PuVlOYYAavAObPdezgdeL4a+XQ5+S7eBAJFs/bAaoPNv6PVS4CUdtwEfXy8HcRx+xdS3i4HvloIwUxN83Aj+vBl6sxn8bTv8953I33civ+6EoX7bjfy+m/H3nfTftsNYv2wFf94M/bDm/3bZ/80C6SIBIp9NeJ5P+p9N+Gj6jRPs18Ay40an42oHf6Vd+KCNxMnCOvJ4pWWn1LhaaIBBG7pI+LmFwyCJbHNLW9xSIOpBuicbegwtQndABWE4lFMpo94/Evz5pM9NcZYuFfz/QW/jkifARtIsTjCmHjCk7Nck7Vcn/k2VeIBL2A//xcJfshAJzpLgNclCpEueAIk3fwxExmDi247bIECs9JnrPOpGlwIYVWBzW2GLOogA05ul2mRqkzK1SWF1YlhNfBuR0JeuS4lokuA4kxUb5ZNjSsKKyew2puIUiZk2JTZpsSUFLjbQhWGPCX+l2JyKVrKNLlmHX9kdlPWHZXCNGQir6MKRhDG0e+TtHjmrQK91SaoFSTkvKgX+IwnPlLDZGrSDk5VbpCUWUZldXCFIKx2yGoe0hu4fgYldaZdW2uRlNlmJRQbh7rEekanZ+hSIhM3WpOTqRKw6myoLk4A3ms9oLoutEkpNjx5kanh5DS8vtaWU2VPL7OJyXkLpkLJSqxT+0UrBOtBCEjgrbfJSm6icJ/ykOoeiwalsccnbvVyHV94XVA1GuPEM7VSOZj5Ht5ivP1SgP1SoXSvWrpfo1kt0myX67TLj0SrT6Vrbu/VmTMT+sM32YZvtSrv9Wqf9eqf1Vo/97gAfTd2i+HinzwHCQZQP3ut13Om33x3gHww7H466H425n0x4P5/yPJ/xsUeSr+YCUF/PB7+e975c9ONa8PtDQegWcT8IveTPG2GYiL9b9X97yPd6xf9qmZxQXi8Fvo09s9AKfrscfLnkfrnk/nbZ+/0h/4/rgZ83oXmMwH//vpP+9510AEqo33aCv+0E/74b+v1w+J+HI/88HPn7TuTXrciP64HvDwVfLXq/mfND5teLKd/zSe/TSfdnE5DfQBIZIWXsZq/9ehd/tcMGZPLLrfaLzdazDdaTNYbDFYatMv2hQu1slmY0TT0QVHf51Sh1a3DKkcfa5ec6ArLOoLw7wIF53UBYBfy24TTVUISD/VKHX0FSmJyyakEGl8loApVJwiR6JqepU4PqFD+X4lWmumRJNulBq+SAQXxAl0qMLbjk/cqkv8kT/qJIjBqjqZJILwkf55L3q1IOoNIG0m+ARu6UJroVZNAGdU2E0WhHj9r/pkyvt70hRNa6VfUOWa1DXCNIqngxmCxh/0i8fIhZWQpZRGqSwScx7jadRa+0e5Nzif8uY54Yl6i7R9cc9U9m84ngv+VWcZVNWs2L6x2SNq+8J6QcTlePZqhGMzTDaaqBsAoOMj1+ZadP2eGN0ZsDjalakFTx0jK7uMQiAat66JQRHGHSJ+4AVlk5L6kQpNWCpIYRMLDGbhjUSZcSgI+sSQfy5EV7C/CRjTLf690CmT/VdlkNL6/ixVW8GM1B0KQOw5KKzalEHGklYsQqhuvT4lK2e5RdfnVvgBuMqEczNFPZunk4yxQa1otNmyX6rVLDdplxu8wIKpqT1Zb36m1nG6wXm+1X2u1XO/gr7fYr7fZrncL1Lv5WD3+nT4gLJLgbKyJk5YOApKD8A8I27B/ptjEAvGu8sXyz4Hu17ANwhIGajtV+HIp/3gz9shV+sxl+sxn+aT2EvwvnFPi7b0XYb5fJ2QdG7J/WAnS+jvy6FfltOw0byWjthgAf/3Ek8s/Dkf9zJO333bTfttN+3gz9sBr6dtn/ciGGcvT5lOfpJAQ9kgyfh6PE4vdWD3+9i7/Waf+ww/5BG3+x2Xqu0Xa6znS0yoQQOZauGQgSjTbeamC+BogEcGRNo0ETRbKY0lSDIVVPSNnlJzfxepe8RpCgjyQ+09HuL12TGtKkBlSpXi7ZLU/mpQmot0GOJBijUZsfUhQo/6pM+htCJLX/OWgRHbSJE3hpgkuWBOeasCol/c8MkeV+c41LXSuQqMkKG3F4x6ggNt2QXlpT8ZqM1rB5+lQcq1mGY7zCmjFPpKrE1BK6Siu3y8vtcvYcUc4UTWEk79fysganvM0t6wuqhiOaiUzNRKZuNEMzFCZrR/DmgM4RObRw10OOGGsPDF1bHKUGl3ps8Cx7vCbhSnZpqVXMXvzp1SXmSBW3h6XHGTGE3EbZ8jQ2E+0/WL0tGe0d0hqHFGRn8L3EQiR8Egzallbz4jpB2uSQAzh2eLlun6IvqIITzWS2ei5Xt1SkXysybpTqd8tMu+XGYxXm45WW45WW45Wmk9WWd2stgI+XWwEWHTe6+Oud9htdPFylITIhrojCesD9cNCDcTE0RNsL2pg4iGSpi3i/frXoxbH6p7Xgz+vkePLjeuDHdRyKw79uRWDsfbMd+Xkz9NNG8KeNmDEc8JRWCOv7tdD3ayH4+E9rgZ/XgwiRv25FYBf5ryDy/xxJoxAZ/nkz9NN6CK5GLxfhOO77ctb7fMYHJHaQYFILDw+Y+N7qdd7oFq53Oa52OC632s832c80WI5VmwEi53I0Y+kqhEiMY2txyds8ZLiGfEqEyKGweixdM5GpA1P90TQO9GMDQa7Hr+zyKFrdiiaHvE6Q19ijVtlFJnqS1YsydeKwLjWoTvGrU1mOpJmGxyJKaqjVhTb5gDaZ+P1wKX/lUv6K9mi6aH7DQTjXuOXJPmUicSPXpGbqUtPeaqn7h0Nkmc9U7VSxtPC4qEk2tpSWOE8vxiNvMfVJhJ4FlDAgjyuxiUup/I61cmAFhSxEUt039JJRIV2VTVplk6LzeYWNmGy3uOTdPsVgSAU/DeMZ2pGIZjCg7g1wvX5Vp1/d7uVYAhOjV5VV2qVow4F8wwpeBntGgB4auyqr4WP4j+z9mjIfoxQK1sUnjuTIoGSsLN0ggs0jm8pEXxXEYCoO0a8sB7OWQiR7WItNvyMgW22XQf/Y4pK3e5SdPmWPj+vzcwNBNVj4TOdqF/P1h4r1myXG7XLDsQrz8UrTqWrL6Rrr6Rrr6Rrzu7WWc2BU0Wq/0i5c7+JvdAs3aQFE7olaJWY/1Awc5dVgseNhMm2iV2zQPsNwCk4QX866v5rzvF7yfbcS+GE18ONa9Kz8ywYBQTiYsEAG1xXoKMlRZYO0loCVP62HYivy41oYfgs+fyxEQjsZ30v+fjiMgzZA5C9b4Z82yIH79Yo/lnvkfz7jR5d1MLIEr9+7/SRW7Fqn84M2/kKT/d1664kqK5xr5nO14xnqgbCq0wemrko2gg04Cd1MNDzIbREixzPUFCjVw2FuIMj1+bkOr6LNrWhyyBt4uD1IK6wyQik3irONqVl6UbpOBFHPPmWyW5HokifYpAct4v0G8QG9aD/AYjRLNgXV3Ac0KQdYAEWINKYeAIh00C0kQmSWXpRuelt2zR8PkV5zpZNDn3f2aUZUgDTDC1ASzRzjNmXgbBwTekNr7zBIHyW12JwK3SJ7hQBwrOBlFTBdxknxBRkQbiCCqtunGAhyIxHVeIZ2NE07GFL1+bkuPwc2HC0uJchdIG2RNeAAjQG9dZBQWVTIsLKtWkFR51DWOxT1VFzIDtfwAgD9I0sVYvvHuDREhtaTlGNIhogFFhxj/00kVbwUJIMsPhL/R0FeTc1EyPWcYU1RiJRU26V1Thk8qTp9qu6AqtePTyTVdJZ2Lhcscg3bZcbDFYbjlaZTteYzddb36m1Y7zdaL7XwMFnf6LETYQwtumok+IiWtLFhCVETHXCUYL0jQepH7CGAKD7l+mLG859DJIDjWyES6tetEAAcAcr1IFJ28C/+tBHdY77ZDL/ZDMLxGj7bb9vsxJ0GnxZ7SXYXGe1e10M/rAa+PRR4tez7ZtHz9bwXVqtfzgQA/Z9NEB9JyI0AV+BbfcKNbueVdvvFZvuZOuuJKutOhXGtWD+fqx1LV/WHOLoyUrJBvsASZw81A0EOyP8TmTowH5nM0sKYRdqIkAYc/8BarU6Q1oJ8GyZuI3FxzdSlpmtSw+pkJADFOACl/k2b8le9aL9etF+fekBPu0vMTcTSpu7XptJBW5LAS5Mg0wYjZDO0KdkGcYb5bTna//sQ+ZaLNnwcQmJLvKYKhxI8aUAEwjobwhYSI6jAg4sMpHZxOS8h9EBiOCiD0Go2JgVprkgkQlYKdKwYPwRYgEAGrRz0a0T77IzOuUAHg0UMeL4ORrSQq9ntVeJwXe8giXGA1Oyjw54RLGnBhIJGGkSVRUCBgkcHlTorxGQDKnBXGweRcVTQbJr9lm9MyTMk51F8LLIQkiN5eWDAESEyaoIL5QC9hAwhkt1jEGIpfHe8tIaXgZ0PhUgOXCBHIqrxDPVMtm4hT3eoQL9RatwpNR6uMJyoMp+uMYL4Gupcow2u2Fc7+Otdjpu9/K0+AoK3+oRbfQI1u40CJZxlWJsytqjpLFiWxauhqYoGTjeerymF+/tDwR9WQzAIQ0EXCRW7QAwjwFGsJChJcRAr+GYz+MtW+JetKPb9vpsWc5yhjB/8tL/vpv2+m7a3i4yDyNcr/pdLXqrjDhJjC7pJeD7pfTLuekSiI9z3Bpy3ehxXO/iLzfZ3ay0nqqy7lab1EsNcrnY0g9j0tXpkjLpGBqJDBErgJwyEVSNpWiqu18xka2Zz9DPZuqlsw2SWHlASFN9tXjncuOsEOYRxl1hERaaUOJPCauxWAAAgAElEQVTsMJfsUyZ6FUkOeQIvPWCRHDDTXtIgPgAFQIm9JAKllnoFGVP3m8XEO9LFJfi5pKAmOaIhZ4xcoyTTwv1bITKGF/kWZzQCkcUeY5ldif4f2ImA+Bp5gkQjTOPtq3hZNaUfA2EV5Gs9lI3V5Vd2+ZXgPtnukbe5FYTPJchr7FK4OVTZpJVWSaVVUmWTovcn0gyh6h2KBifmq6B6X8q+igJRljwW1RJgygd2srCZBnAsNUVdmqt4grzouY0umUiEAi5UrRB18UDOI5t8vTd7Zw8VlBItMT6bnoZgoGY7cdI7CxL0Ccc9PaOax0wScv5CqjmM6pX0XxVONG1eebdX2RtQ9AeUQyHlaBoJWlgq0K0WGjbLDLtlJvB/fLfWhBBJVdi2D9ujTjzsWM3EGLju9rshsxBiVNksF7jkgqUFTbDxAWGQ+aXn8ylvjIpm3vsShDTLQXpp8f+wGoAtJBR0lzAyA3S+2Qz/tp32VogEZEQYxd3lrztpgH0Aef88HPmP3TBgJQuR0Sl7Nw02kv+xG/6P3fDfdyK/boV+2Qr/vBH+cS34w2rou9UgoOQrovYJfLMQQoUP8OGfTXufTnow3+ZOn+Nap/1yi+1MnfVkte1whWm9xDCfpxvLJIM2tbGAHwN4LhAVAOwl+4KqwYh6LF0zmQ3OTNqFPB3UXK5uNkc7kakZS9cMRtTQSLZRvmS1IKuwiUssIlgZwXMfnBAiquSQKimgSHQrEp2yg5BvYxYfZMskIok3LFCyAdzEEk2e6JYne7lEyLEB9/4cgzjXKMmyquIg8p133vljIPKdd955552/AEQWuQ3FdkUZs+xHiKR8RlGukdoomFNKbOJyu7RakNHFlhzCV6G9B0OdwVAMJ6vHx3W65W0eJRzj6gRpnSBH3yCgsNTysjpBTlIE6Kjb4JQ3OJWNLo5qImWNLhl4GkIGNC34+VC1ujmI9MNxuCrq5CitsEkgMQ4gEu7UlXZpraCADotaJSrb3AqoZg/X5FY2uBX1LoxVIv0juqazlHi2W4RDFnu0YdUyLDjCDhcVO3teJGRYbKAQ7colYGpZZEqBlzS6IxbBNZy8AAjSZo8CtpBkxA6pRtO4qUzNXK5uMc+wUmRYLzZhUNepGuuZOjOC4/km+4UW4YM2/mqnExiOJMul3wXu3+gKjuCIEIlZLmhf9njc93jcRxtG/9NJHyYZPBn3IESCiuabhQCxhFgMvloKfbcS+m4lFHtyIXdteAeOOT+tBX/ZCOFoTCjfm2H4IH789+3w79vh37eDvxOgTPt9N+0fh9MRIv95OPKPI5HfD4f/vhv6bSf463bg1+0AcH3Y+sdO5B90Hn+zHfllM/LTegQgkrCOCBMzCGIhIHgCaH4x73s27ftsyvN43Pdw1H1vwAUQea6RP13LsxAJg3aLWwoQWe+Q1TskUA1OKYSyIUSOZ6gpxVW7VKCDWsjXz+fpZrI1E5ma0QzNQFjT5Ve2e5QAkVW8tNwqwpdb1uQiTZ0C47ZXkeSWJQiyRF6aADQgiyTBIkmIRckDxtQDxpQEY0oCnGjIoUa83y456JAneBVJfi4pokpJ16RmaiBlRJJnkv67IXLvp477wN/27Uvct6/AaSi1KUqt0iJLar4lBVTSGP2aa0whw6AxFQY3YNvUCvJ6h6TVI+sMKPtDakhYHkvXjKaphyLcUIQDoIQaCHL9AWWHT9rukbV6pK1uRYObiVoUpKj0gPat2SlrcpCXR/QvocgoZ+OrQChZ51DUO0nILV5aqnhpBS8rs0lKjCIERHo4EpdaxSXW5Eq7qJp4gskwigAEWzCqAxDX08w54JHhDxDJvyZi6vgjTLo2EUNuAbzYHEeWCgp0dFDsUNWEtMEphfgtNjgBu9o6hwK+mAIrcWhHTQ4VZYrKzJJKu7SOVzS6OAh9pYmvqqEIB10GBHWtFho2SvU7pcbDFabjlZZT1ZZ3a20n6ozv1pvfa7Kca7JeaLJcarHBiE15jgKT6+J+MOS+NyiQGnASK9xh50cjhBZOwJGa3T6d9Hw24Xo65Xw67Xky6X407vx01AW/+/m4+/mk94sZz9fzfjCkeAUuFcuel0vu1yvebw/5KCASeg0SeoAxTnBzzfvjuu/nzcAvW0Eo6AF/2Qi8dWX5ZjvwZjvADtpQ/9iJ/PNw+j8Pp/9jB482aX/fSQfYjUHMnchv22FyZ49hsEcV3C+XvFjwEVBzfzHjezbh+XTU9dGg63avcK1TuNBkOV1nOlKlXy/RLeRpxjPUgyFVl5+Dp0A93fzUO0iIW71T1OyStPkkfUHlcJpyKlMzl6NZyTes5GlXC/TrRfq1Qh3mdM9ka4bTlP0hRXdQ1uGVN7nlDU4l3P3g5RZ+vIEAlKUVZ2hFYXVyQJ3kUSa4FYkOOaBkEi9Nsoj3R0t00Jx60JRywJSSADtKmMFNooMWUYJNkijIkl3yBK8iKaBOAskymiVmG8Rpb91F/oFvf6UQWWKVAzdwLz7mGklvgrutcqu42g6Dm6zNK+8KcgNhzVCaZjRdN5qhAVricJpqOKIZjmiGwmrAyoEg1x1UdPmVHX5Fu0/R4lXCvq/JrQSFaatbwRiTEA4jbjYBItH/Dt/BywljPS8FCk5ZNKkxejGPNXoQVQuSOqek0SVr8ck7/MoucudRtHvkrNd6nSCv4WVwmSm2igrNKWQLwWTvEMEik45NPx5lO7KF7M4KsrUgckacm8ANkPEWIfnXjS5yMkK/d5ofSTRLeYZkzNeuFmQNTmWrm+vwcr006xWyDKcyNbM52sV8YPkYd8pNh8vNkEJzusZ6ps7+br35TIMlbgt5o9vJknsAIuEg82BYQMY4vWI7Px52oeUt5m3RQG0IiSW5Lp+MOMFf8tmE58UUmUNBN00p395vl73AW2QBERTZcU4T360Evl/1/bDmRz4QrBrfbEfYTWWcNuaXreCb7dCb7ejCEbDyH4fTYdxmO9Bft0KwxMQFJQzjLM2I9bl4veKHerXse7Xse73if70cBJUkyCtfTPkej3s+Hvbc6XNc73JcbLa+V285Wm3YLNEv5msnMjUIkQ1Osolm7ZDBRrrdJ+8LKofTVFOZEHRuWC3QrxcZN0v0G8W6tWL9aqFhqUA3l6sbz+SG01T9IUWPX9nqVjQ7OVCaRbkZ5GdbBAY0IW1KQJ3k5RLhtO2UJrK9JBimmUQHoWc0ppI1JXSXkKyNokOfMjmoSYZIPjSy+VNDZJFNXmwWAzJCQT+Ch4WoEs4qBsJNrUPa5Ja3ecG+Xw32/UhSHUlXj6RpR9K0o2na0TQtODMCl5voo70ca0yJ3K645Bw0v0PzIQw+heUgLhnhFANZMTQuJiphxuswG0gAYBT76Mo42T+kCcLxGu8hccxHaN/YixbbLbLGwEh1Qh0R6xgE/SPr+gffNQz7eETCF4YymwSMUdHDHHVBQGCq4eX1LjkOX0Nh9XCaikYsqOaytdA/bpYYIWLhcIXpWAWRYL9Xb4NFJAzaF5vtH7Q5rnUKN7qdYOkI+IhxgBCQgFGrcKKBpJe4lCsmBovkaH824YZsGcjkQhfIbxYCFB8B/nxQb4XIt/nxBKGjRNUNHK/xSoNsRyj2Mo5nH9hmxlGICNqSy0/gl40AACV8hBFBBihE+r9b8VGI9L5e8cL70P++WgoAK+iLGd+TSfeno557A86bPY4P2vhzjbYTdebtcsNKvm46Sz0UVjOWulGNDXWNlLd5lDDVjaSrpzI18zm6QwXGtUId+I9slRo2SvXrJYaVIt1SgWEqRzOWrhkMK3v8ynaPvNmpAKdUeOmNg8gMrSikAbFNkleRACgpyBIFWaJdmmSTJMKszUIkhMSaxQctkgSrGFrIRJcsyaNM8nMpYfVbIDLyVtLPH/jGQmSRCZvHGB8wVoqHSo8aXlbvUICzN+62BkMqMmIzzt4IkUNhtJAgRxVwbWKT9oDM2OPjWD1MHETinhGPFcwRnJg1lNlkIGFkqTPV5MuWNTjl8MPU7lMgLsNxqcMrb/fI2rzEHq3eIasRJFX0woPHffZyze4WsVUkhFAGoGlJWXCM+6rYgFa0NAYSHPvygDYELETCApTatZFI3jqnrNmj6PQpMeJ1PEM9lamazlLP5WjiVDQ7ZYbdcuPRcsPxStPpGqD7WM42WN9vtF1osoMKGwbtWz2OOzTJGuwnHtEZGUK7QKD96bD78ZgT2Y7AB2TtvsEcF80dMLPw+ZQHIfLlgoc5ZBOpDEIkFELk21SJgJIhlggJFB/07MGLNun+6P3np40gIumbzTD8LfJb6yGwt/h5PYi3dWBo/rge/SLZ+m6Fdo4r/m8PkUs3/coDr4h5mv/ppPvxmPvhEBxthEst/JkGy5FKMzhZDIc5gDOcb9hlVJtH2elTdfmVA0EOIHI2R7OSb1gt0m2WGEEltVVq2CzRQyrOXK52KlMzFOF6AxxCZDWTRkWPkKJ0nShNS3wkqUlagltxEMZtuyzBJkm0SBLN1FMShmuzeL9ZvN8iIU664DfuViR6lAl+LikOImHQ/tNB5F/27Uvaty/XoS+0ywtMqeg3EZe3Bc982ouJq3hYRCqIlZZHzsrmB8IkAgEGbegloYvsD6kRItHMjr2Do9kE/IE2ppGM4qMgRXykWYwSpDqCSpopOL4T0nWcphXddvFxO7yKNrcMHhQeCxbYRaaUQmNq7Hk6BZwc8/TRPrHIEmMe8a9MbXHeR8dygEhi9ueVs5EYcb0znoxYm170aKGZDeIqXlbnlDW55R1+JYxd4xnqmWzNXC4NVyjQrxUZ10sMm2UmVBlulxl3y/VHKo0nayBuwXa2wf5+o+1iM/9Bi4AQSY3BnfcHXZCYiuj2ZNzzeNT76TDGtLqeThLXbhYioXl8MeV7MRX4fMqPMzhC5ItpL9j8vFzwvFr0Aqyg4RhKBnELyXaRTFMZ/G4lREWHPmryGIwBO0oVQvIQC5EwnhMXn7UoRpO2dD30E+0WWSs2FqNp+b5bIV8htrqgDYcdwuulwMvF4FdzgWfT3s8mvJ+MuO/3OW/2OK52OM432U9WWzZLjPO52tE0uEGTl3DYxuArK7zk9wYUA0FuJJ2bzFDP5miW8/QQxLZTTmq7zLhValovNi3m62eydSPpXF9Q2eFVAIMY/b2KLGLQa2fpUlmIDHHJIS452kvKksBN0iJJNIkOIgHIICZnHKvkgE16ECCSmo0n+LmkkCp+F5mlF4Xfqq75N7297SoEEJnNa/MtcrrPSo09y0Z9tqMkZAEHVTCqk7d7lN1eZY+Pg6xq8NqBLSRg5WCEIBF2iIiPAK+9Aa4vqOwLKtHJEVxJ9kJkveMtOdFVNgkkjlXa5ODawCpzKHNIivd3OFkMRrRDYe1QWDsQJCgJENnikjc7FeBPUWaTFJtTwVCP5fTAzpENIwNkZKWKsASIzZ+LD4CHU1WTQwrYjWaoMRDpoSd1hihO6VkSVD2Br3C5RVppl+CmuDvADUW40QzVdJYa/HsOFehXCw3rJYaNUuNWqWm7zLxVatoqJUC5U2E8XGU+XmM5XWs702A722C/0GS/1CIQRU2HcKMzDiJJKCti3KMRz6MRD41pdX8+5YX0GORLP5+kAQnT/hdTPvC/AeoP6S4n3QxE+l4t+qH/wg4RXb5xUxk17KFOut/ELDHj/XviIDKGQE4LR3I0hYRm8LsVH+jBYwfqKDiy5r7s7M+eleifga8NINL/9bz/+Yzv6aTv8Zj740H33X7njW7n5Vbh3XrrTrlpMV87nqEeCHLgyULdBmSNLlmzRwEQ2ePjegOKwZBqNI2bzFDPZKujEFlhJFVu2i4zbpSYlwv1szna0QzVQFjVRVz3ZXXOKI2syCTKNWL8SWpEk4Io6eeSfMpEgEi429Bd5AGT6IBBfMAoORgHkbw80SFPcCoSvRyJrImoSToTARy9KMRotP/tbwxEojz8L/v2Je7bl2lT55qkQF7J1oswbeo/g0iQwTkUcE1rcSlJLJRfSVMQSCwMUH96QsruAAcRCJCRAiM2QGR3gOsJqgAiuwNcl1/ZQe3tmEGb2cShs7cgie0oo3aNLAwBlOMY0kNNooYjOihQGtAuEvibyhpeVmmVgNJgL+eR4KMptdAcFUFXxWqo2XxO9uuEQkIP9LZo+QfqaTZYrYE6HLP9Y4lFUhiPj5ISi6jSSuiTcL/uDXOgv57P0bGbx+0y8lTZKTdRiDTBx3crzMeqrSerbe/WW+MhstN+s5vQIQEi6SLSiZGq7OEFeeCglnk24YFTDHGmmA1CNODzSSI6hDbz8wkXnbUDcdELUK8W/RAI81bbcPzlN3PBb+aCL+cDrxZIs/bdSiA6dDNQSI45m5FfNiOxm8qoJoftIt9KOYLx/7uVwHcrIUA9dJ8kyLgc+H45uh8Arzawa6Me6YGv5nxfTPufTnoejXgeDLnv9LmudDjONdqOVllWi3TTWeqhCJm14yASXlx7fFx/QAUGFlOZmjiI3K00Ha4wHa4w7ZaZtktMNBVHPRJR9QWVIG2ETTdtDqLJpumaZDDPDqpTAioCkaC3cciTMLwBlo9GyUGESCiESIc8wcslo0ckSA/BD/DPAZHv7Nv3TjxEplu4LKMYaCtsIF8WjdyCtOh4iIQIZkFZ75A1OeStLnm7R4kQ2R9S9wdUfbRD7AzK231yvMO0MSea7oCqO6hAk3CASDZ/kb1uIxWmzok8QWWDU1knyGupRRiACHVFlNUJcuSLdQdISAM0ucMRzWiadjiiGwiqu/zKDq8CdAtNbmWDU1nFS8stUtjIsGqZmP4RrvysyS6lu9czOkXYNsLlp8YurrGLa3kJ9I+UyiPHLWSHF6WT5CUB8RGuRhjzACM22s2REdsmrXPKWlzKdp8CLHzG0lVTOZqFPN1qkW6r1LRbYT5caTlSaT5cYcK2YqfctF1m3i4zA0QerbIcq7a+W28902AD69xLrZYP22wAkcCIhKAuUFs/HBI+HnawEAmHGuD3oFoGIZJ6iYcwbxog8tmE5+mY6+m4kzaSJNsAIO/VQvDVQhAcyL+eD7IaFYzuwqyu51OeL6Z8X0z5vpz2fT0b+GbO/2ohyLqIk4rpGSO/bqUxKkM4W0d+3YqwR5jvD/m/O+T97pAXJ3fywRUfC5Fs4BdZpy4Hvl8mTkJ7h3Fojb9Z8H01F/h8imT+3BtwXe9yvN/MH6+xrJcQ10hcRzY7CUTiK2uPT90fUA2HtBB6PpetXc6jotIq8+Eq49Eq09EqgpKbJcbVfONctnYyXTsYUvX6VaC0AQpHhU1caibmDBBWGtalhrSIj8mQkuhRJjkVyQ55Ei9LxqMNQKRZnGAWJ8C5BneRIM32csls9iEYS/8REPmfUy7f2ffXffsO7tuXZlZlGiTZehHNn4lGvJLkLGMK7CKZXkleKyjAjAv8q8Hxuzug6g9q+vxcf0C1d3Bu8cmavdJWj6zFLW31yNq8cjJrexRdHkW3V9nlUSAnsc2jbHBLGtySJo+02StjsxgbBVmTg3ReTOQOh747DFTJmp2KFre0y6PoDXADQTWJig2rhyOa3rCiJyTvCSm7g4oOrxxCbFpcSpji4VW0wJSapxfnGMQ5eikkxILDGw35guEaXjkktUwIYr2LOPHEqKodJCG+TpDS3GoFcJ7aPCrynXplLT5Cdap3yTE7iHKYSP9YYBRn6RKz9UkAkYVmUalVWs5LanhZjSBqckjbvLLeAEfIHzm6QwX6tWLtZpn+cJXxaI35WLX5SKV5t9y4U2qE/nG3zHS43AxdxpFK49Eq09Fq3fFaw7v15nONtvdbrJdb7dc67Td7HLd67EiK/GjQAVGFn456SML1mOOTUQF2kZ9NeD+f8lOij+fzKWJ09nLB9+1y8OsF95ez7mczzuczvuczvmfTQJaMOfJ8Me3/Ytr/5Uzgy1n/iznvizn3iznvi7moa86zaR+JeKVa78djTlB8PxwVPh5zPBp3PJl0PZtxfzHvgyCHV4vuqKk4NQ16sxkBBiWQfrB+3QnDVA78odie0Ufxzs92kXv9zAEi4VYDMRLYin5/yA9kpm+Xvd8u+18ueSEI7LMJ78fDjvv9jmudwsVm/mS1ZaMYIVLe5o5mwBLmnEfR7JW1++RdIcVAWDWcwU1kqWZzNCv5upUC1XaJ4XCF6USV9USV+USV+USV9XilZavUsF6kXyrQzGSrR9O4gSAHNPIGpxTEiBVWWaFJkm+QZOklQPoJaUkXGVCl+rkUnzLRpwSO5EG7PNEqpcO1OMEqTjCI/2KU/JVebBKs0kRensjLE52KRNhIYo42AGVEk+LXSvfHgNa/Ek//eyEyYlKnGcSZutQ4iEzXpEL4Ks3eSy2N2oJB0p4UgqKQet3l53qCajBlAoikYkQOghDgWNzqkWEwKfSVZPpmNo/NHg5PdUz0pRK1NACyLMGbzSAEPjlK7uA4A+P/YEgFCTY9IWVXQA4kJEyVA40BOOgVmUjaDFHOID4axWBCzl6lY6LfoWdkEJNVxbDUdyqjVLa6uRafvMUnb/ESK5cGp5wa6IvLrSI2A4d6mCch6bLIklpuJZc0snX1yfuCKhYi10t0W2X6w1XGY9XmE1XmYxUEIqF/3C0zHamwQJdBqtpwrMZ4qtb8Xr3tXJMVqOMQq3Cnj5Aikf8IpB/K+3HA6P0khg7p/nyKbBhfLfq/XQ5CegFYc1OXMO+TcQ9AJA7peAF/Put5PusBcAR7WgRHTOtGj4yPh10PhoWPRhyUeOR6xpyA8LZDrM/AwIISJ6MMyp20X3fSyOKSsTRnAZFSNaNHJJq86IWU7bdCZNyQTvlMgVfLvm8WAi/mvJ9NuBEiLzTZT1SZESJ7A7iLVKCgoMmtbPPKO/zK7gA3ENYMp6snMjWzOdqVfN1qkW6n1Hi0ynKy2nay2nKqxnqqxnqy2na4yrxValot0i3k6aYyVTBu9/i4VreiyaGsFeSVwAU0SCDYHQftoDoloEoNqFKjG0l5Ai9PtFGIBF9xq/SgVXoQLtpsLwnjtluR6FYkehUJfo6i5J8OIvcRiAyb1GkGMSafQbgCQmSWLpUVtJXFuJZFLawbXYo2jwrY12xiRhfJQiDnF8irZNNomV/Kke0FwIGhRZjLwSY+w+WXwC6hece8tKKgkI7Y5I7UH+LQTRKpRTRCU1Zli9n0wRYS7ScAH4vN0hKLpMJKrG3xeBVX7FcSWzIW/XHEhu8F+2XCx6S5C1HNgzElT5+aqyOkdEpEB4gUo2q+3SfHLnIuV4cuPkcqzceqrccrTQCR2yXknH24wnS0ynK8xnKs2ny80nS8kgDliSrzqRrre/WWC022D9r4a53CjW4BBIgsOxIaScyrQYhElASQYtmOhC897X0+5YFjDrB/qBLRhd4WUICYn015nkySiZ6W5+Nh10eDjgcDwv1+x/1+B1j2EuUPMe51Ph73gI0QRoO9XPLGZNRsEZQkZ+6t8JvtCHhSoAacvarj6Zw5pgdfE5Ij5oh5IVT21RJ6+u5ZZa75f1gjfei3hwIvF/0AkZ+MOO/3O6528O832o5XmhAi4QCNEIkoCUmWCJHjGWqAyI1iw24Z+f/4bq0F3JvO1NlP1FqPVFg2SvUr+bqZbM1EmmYorO4PqMl12yGrtstKLKJCetf+VxBJHIDkiTbpQegfbZJEuzTJLkuwyxIAJSlB8oBVepCXH+TlBwXZQUF2kAYzpARUqQF1kkcj3v+/pzb8n7698847f9m37+C+fUEDF9GJ47IM09SAlckZ2hQc5eBoE6dUQYiEROb4gEqKYrBcAxMnUF6jOcVeQGlwKxiUjMFHjMFs88qx2MNOHES2uRWdPmIF1B8itqPdAaKiaXMrmp2KRgEuxTIYrovMUrzvs8UmWeP3TnayTiULjs1OWbNTFtv/xtTeb6fdyyHcNztljCM0sRUgGTjUXCBbn8Ja8ML/FIBI7CJ7/MrBCAdPFYh43Swx7lQYj1SacRe5XR71FT9aZTlZbTlZbYFxDCDyeKUJyORnG6yXWniwsbgV6+hzv5//aNARZ+QDRmcwYn824Yb1ImpmXtKMQNgbEviD9CuKfVTQ7Xk84Xo84Xo87nk87oEEQSCoPxhyPxhyQ/wD61MJ21IWxKHPha8HSEhfzrq/nve+XPK+XiE8Hkw0BNgClERPChbXWMoOq//BeFj2iPTNQuDlov/VUgCYmwjKqCuHwzo0qt8e8r1aCnwx73k6GQ+R60X6/wQiYfsMDQp4gE5SiNwsMR4tN52stiDX9Vyj7WxDvB/lVKZmJB2yH8i4XSvIK2ySIhORIaZpk/FcA4M2C5GCLNEuiYVIaRJpJ+kZh3AkZQk2WYJddsAuO8BuJ71colP1Z4LIffv2AUQG9MqwVpSmTkF8jINI4L7To40E3bCR4ILKYlYqF0d+Zo3FWI8GyKFGDfLewuhLgI9oeWStHhk1XlNiRXGWXoo7vHJAyd4A1x1QITGTgBGNOiq3ilnzDjaMkIARDYkttZIOGvtHfFAARzbuPYrpWDTGc09xbW4F2nCgcRxCZKEx6r8SVT0RxU5quVUMdB9Ix27zyrv8yv4QN5qmBi3NSr5urci4VWrYKYeFo3m30rRTYWSjFwAQT1aZT1VbjlaZjlQaYS95ssZ0ps58vtkGfuM3ukkQNnX3Ee4NOOPszh6NvdW5x49HGByZn066YaB+PO75dJSMyXgr/3TUBStOGKUfDjkfDAh3+8Gv1wF+3bd6ncSQrd9xh0mGwEIpJCR0fz7lfTbjfjHnhTyc1yv+79dCcMb5YZXQGONAk90essQjGKhJtCxNagSbcTavEcbtOIhkvS/BP+27Vf+rpcDX897nU55PR10AkecbrP85RDa5la1ujvIi90Kk/lgFLEws55qs55shrdv+XqP1VI11t9K0WWJcKtDNZGvG0kl4A3z+WkFeYRMXm8W5xpQ4iPRzKbiLJFnbTBcJZZck2mMhMo5MDnM3L63rfDYAACAASURBVE90yJOcimS3IlFQpv71j0bFmDeASL9OEdKJgPQES1M2FxuJnblGEeYUsr0krCZZ8y5srOqdSiSsRJ1ohRhJDBN7Hw+ReO1t9ihgT0cBN8aMEofrBreiwU0eF67eDU5ps1PW6pHRWGGi6mn2cI0usrusFmSUBZYCHo4x8dmM/QTbP1YTuqWMWQaxV2kF7F7jigVE+HrYYiPh4V+pjKjBqP0ShUgAcaLnMUkKTRJIka20R10vWz2yTp+yJ6QcjmigkQTG+HqJbqvUAIDIQiSoa45VmCGM4USVFfAR6kS18VSt+Wyj5f0W+wfttqtdwvUuBwLlnT7HvQECaqxjLly0qfMjwUe8QdMsF/fTSfdnU54nE5i77Xow4KT5iA4Ayk9GnJ+MuMF69navcKuHv9kt3Oh2YoH/EBKSsPDyjoD7aNQRPQfNeCAV5/VykOVdkpAvmj3LHGeixMzXS4GX84G9lCP22wSU/HLB/81CAIK547J3flwL/rQWeLMZfrMd+XkjDBD5zYLvxbQXITJu0IZdJNqwIkSiISFC5Ey2hoXIsw3W91vsF1r5Sy22i80Qsmg7WmXaLjMeKtDP5+jGM9RDYTW4UjZ5pHVOWaVdVGIR5ZmTs/UQ+EUg0qdKgb4PXC0AIkFmA/hoERFdNhTrA4TmabidBKAUZAetiuQ/O0RiIjaFyNRMnThLL8IsQ4oXKUWWVNTSoY6F9YkgcVSCrIqPoUzHFpW+ULiJ3eVxjS4OIBJOvXGCPLx+1FHX27gWFT4nO9hCj4YEGghUgDNInGc4Mh8LTKlFphR8SWAp3ySik35+BEdgenYHVNi0sgVdLWiK6K5W0eFVwMkIKBegpwQHT9akjui+jeJogC2FSNb6DLTehDoeVo9lqmdz9Av5+kMFxvUSAyqydyvMVG5hIDLEUiM5bZebd8uN8MeOVFJ7izrT2QYruEZe7eCvdZJIhtu9wr0BEkfzcMiNBxzYKjIMHj/Cx4vp6B0G79GQ5fJgwHmvF1pU591+5/1BN8Dcg34XfPxGF3+9Q7jeIVzrjNb1Lv5mj4PlbGJCDhj6YpNLbTXcTyc9wBYCnibLu8T1YhwPHAmPhIE0F2TQkHxrLBuJfHzB//W8/yXVm4Pf5feH/D+uBn5cDfy0FnyzGYGJ/ofVwLfLwb0Qieea4TQVXrTZrTcYwXR4uR4f1x/UgOX4TLZmOU+7XmI4XGE6XmMBCtf7LXaAyHONtjN19uM1lsPl5rVi/UKebjpLPZqmRuPeBqe8iheXW8WF5pQ8PQn8Auq4T5XiU6V4uUQvFx20eWkCGa7FCVYKkVS7fYCpg1gsUPLSBLM06b+CyP+nBxyao/1fQqTyX0FkhlaEEEko04bkfGNKgSmZdlUyOnqTARxsdVCYXG4VYRHtHWSWEmq3DEyD4lwRoRpdXJNbBYDIjtjEEMwhqxOkUJShHTWgJPRsXlInEIUW/EjVOkl3VmxOxZxu8MfMN7J5W9EjVZFJVArHEJu02i6j9lMEHMHHtN3LAZ8Rg5b6Q+r+oKYvoO4LqHt8HAVKBYIjHfy5Tp+i3SeHW39cxjFAJFodYwwZC45xEFlplwJEwtGmw6/oD6lHMzQz2brFPMNqoYmYVpSZDpebdyvM22XGrXLjRql+vUi7UawDs4PNMgOkwkYRs8J0pNJ8ssZ0ps76fov9cqtwpV242uG40cXf7BYIRA64PxpwP6Bn7o+HicYG1TLIcPxy1v9iygcCxOeT/qdjnsdj7k+H3R8Puz4acN8bcN3udd7sct7oJEB5u1e43eu82S1c7xCuttmvtNownBaCGK928BgxhlFiUB8Pk/pkxIsQCeP2ZxNuUPuA5BFyuol9L7NhjFHvULYjuLQBRALOYsVRNb+c9X8xT8fthRgZ4g+H/N+v+AAi32xGftkI/7Aa+m4l9M1C4MWU79GY+8GA878JkahzYyFyKlu3mK9fK9bvlBmOVplO11nONljBlORCk/1Ck/18vXC61nasyrZValrJN8zmaCfTtUNhda9f1e6RN7oUNYKk3CouMCXn6lKydKkZ6tSIOjXExQ/aQCDnpQm8NMkuSbSJE2ziBKs00SqlTMnU/YaUvxlS9htogg19Zz/sKGHuphD5NtQix+f/7Rs3eSMPE4VITWqaOgVysSEaG+7awHqH0FcoMn4aRAVGcY4xMdeURP3TJHkmMTx10RkIM3BKTeJSk7jIlAIAihJm0kIyPGq00W1wKutd0gZ3XNKDsslNfCFJqgwvq+VlNXZptV1aahWX2iXg9FNhE1fYxBC3AFRtSqCRlFlEpSZxkUmUb0zKNSWxobWweQTCPF0pED/HKl5WaRdV8eIaQQT+aaw/OTqfA/aBqUd/SNEfUrCqIWgYu32yHr+8N6BAqjzctRqcUppjLi7nJZCODWkZsYE/pPItyQXWlCJLSrE1tdiSUmJNLbOTzFgYt5udinafojugGkrTjWcapnM1SwW61RIDmBrslpmg1kt0a8XalSLdSpFuuVC7XKg9VKhdLdItFapWijUbpfqtUgMceU5WW07X2s7Umc812i608h+0Oa508te7HDe77Xf6HLf7hdv9wu1+x+1+x91+B8gTH415YfcHIy3JxZ7xfzHlfTrlfDrlfDLpejzh+nTM8fGw6/6Q496A61YfBAHygMLXu1zXOp1X2oULrZbzzab3W6zvt1gvtdgutdgutwoftjsh0Ru6SBBHAkDfH+IfDAtAawceEqElDTuivhvjnsfjnicT/s8mfZ9NuJ9Oup/Per6YJ5QduEd/OeP6atb99azv61kfgdGFwMvF4Bfznhdz3mczbmpi5MWmmErRvSguejEbgO3nlwvurxY94BeJKnLQ/BDjoqXwy/nQlzOBh6POOwOOKz38uWb7sWrzWrEeILLDJ21xSwEiiS2LQ97sVDS6JUCN7AmqBiMcSgZWinSbJfrdStOpGut7jdaLzfylFv5yM3+uyXquyXq2wXqq2rRbrl8v0i7n6WcytSMRVX9A1eVRNDsVtbys3CItNksLjNJMfXK6JjmiSQqrk1Fj4+eSYNAGKg/x/pEk2iWJrCF5TGBD8gFt8gHIBQOghD9jEB/QSZL+EgeM77z1ePO/DpRvh8iIJimiScJzDUJkTEy2Lhn7LNpR7s1HTAXmIJNxGE12RrlenE6Z3UXS10aCj8zBR44Rr6zwGfwsACLjomUhQbDCJqYxmKIiUwpeh+OL8QMHcKTDNUlAhP0mnIzRkgfYnWy4ErFej3ADYWV/COTnKjTL6PHL4yASzkfgSlDnlNUIEjaGDJ0vonm5Fmm5RVpiTS21icrs4lKbKC4OrNourREkdYK02Slr9yh7gqrhiGYyW72Qp1su1K8VGTdL9FBbpYb1EsNqke5QgX4lX7eYr53PVc/nqhfyNIv56uVC7VqxfrPEuFVq2C0zHa80naqxnq6znGmwnQN7izYehYmQZgOF28lPRz2Px5xPJz3PZ3xfzAW+ng+CMAZ2kZ9PQcQVucPcHeDv9Dlu9jiudQoftNovt9guN/MftAiXm/n3G61n6k2n641n6k3vNZjh6X2hyXaphb/UYvugjacuRPydPseDAefDITeFyOiGFFASxT8omnw05n087mNTGCEzh2wSZ2NaYCyWwc5mS1CWEvtBYCx5nk17n896XsyRTEfwHn+9FPhuJRTlEi2Fv573P5v2PRp33h90Xe8RzjcRiJzJ1gynqTr9slaPDGJOWIhsdklAddoXVA1R45LlPO1qkW6rWH+k0niqxnq2wXqxmb/cKnzQIlxo5S+08u8382cb7MeqzdtlxtVCw0KuHjaSvQGu1a2oE+QVVhm4pVDqT3JEE9UgAi8STHb/mxAJ+Yg0VPZvupT9aL67FyL/cwT7N0GkT6ugEMneslMRItM1yXC3gUYyi/rcxCRo61KwWP0y5lOzRx54GmPwKTUoe8tVOu6DePNhbNBkbG4i4xEZ7bko6ToVrHCjHo6maLFmtwCOb/OXlCOrkeqp5VAdXgUx8vBHNTzDaaqhCEd818MaYuThV2LBoE26SKq6BUVNjSCp5sVVNglblZRrBQVpP1AskpIDGn35aXQp2r1cbwiWU7qFXP1SvnG10LBWZFwvAjNqw2qBfjlPv5ijnc3RzmRrpnI0M9katL1YKzJuFBu2Sk3AnYReEhTc55ttl1r4D9v4qx2Oa512SI690S1gN0dNLlzPpr0vZv0IkUD0gebrMb3S3O133O513ugWrrQLF5ut7zda32+0vd9oe6/edrrGfLyS2FkCvw8cLc812gAor7QL1zqdN7uF273O+/2OjwZd4O/LXpDo2ceJKAlcTqBz0rixaMrYWyfoaDJXLD4+GfMBqRMTJp5QihLKMbHThCPV80nvF9MkfOLVUoA67Aa/mvM9m/Y9Hvc8GHJf73Geb7IfrTIdKtRSjbYcfloQIuEs2eKWtnvk3T4FnGumKHV8rVi/Xao/WmV6t9Zyrsl6uVX4sI3/sI3/sF34sF34sN15qUU402A7WmXZKjUtFRhmsjWwkezwKhqc8ipeVmqVFpmlcdQfhEgqQ4yipF1y0EalhzBoG0QHIfALM78gPxYzuHUp+w3iA1px4p8aIlldTRxEsvjIriZzdaTgl+wWj8VHdNhmaecIkaxCII61Ex26qU4ZwZGNk6Ul2zuQFpkIQO/1uN07usJHYsAxhpDEpM25ZXHnaYC8/oBqMKQhXnCM+zo1FVaxvHqESEhAY0WWsGOt5SVs1djFBBMFGdBRqfU0/svIKhk7D7y8N7mVHT7VYEgzmqadydYt5BqXCgyHCozQOa7kG5ZydbM52uks9USmZjxDPZapnsjUTGar57K1C3m6lXzDWqFho9i0U2o8XG4+WmU5XmM7VWM9XUtACgx3SXhsp+NmlxM8JR8MQFi289GY++mk+/mMDyASkv8AH5+MeyD/76NB150+4VaP42qXcLlVONdkfa/e8m699d1666ka67EK806pcbvEhPxN7GehM/qgjUeIhDH/oxHXRyPxsYuYooNXcuC6w30JN5UIlzg7w/t4nQfQjH4XYz5icTTieTTqekRbVLjCQycLv4swigGQZBKf834x7/tywf/lgh9CGh6Nue8Puq53Oc412o5UmlfydVOZKrB3BFJOg1PKQmSrR9bukcNFO2qpm6/bKDbslBlOVJnfq7dcaOXh1AbXtutdjutdrittzvPNttN1lt1yI2Z2D4aVnT5Fi0teK8gr7dISiyTXKNpD/Unyc0leLtmjTHJRlESIJKft/wZEQulF+zWihD8jRMKgvRcf0zWpsSM2ZlTFoGRs2h/V55kk7KCNfVlsLkKcoWwUGYGOEzNQE2+x6JMfPhvjVivGqxGCY7FZikW6RWM0NAaivqBg34eBX+jk+NabdYdXASEwmOwOgkuMPQBTYQh3hzwftqOE0Zv8xYAaXIS7vUo2lCL2RYKEPtY7JETF6CJUjxaXsmmP2XA1NQSqtJNcyXqHosWl7PAq+gOqkXT1dKZ+Nke7kKtfytUt5mhnczTTWerxTG4sXQVfJ3z91FBLM5+jW84DlyD9dplxt9J0uMp8pNJ8osp6us5ytsF+ockGvcnVDgcYpiFEst7jz6Z9L2b9L2b9L6ajKdLgL/nxsOdBP9lCftBuu9hsP9NoPlVrPl5rOl5jO1Jp3i4xbRQb1ouMcFMCX8vjVYaTNab36m3vN/CXW4WrHY6bXc7bvVGjNpaqCeDIynIYj3Rin45TOS4uAS4B9cDejY2x/Xw8eovHiHD8u5+OugAi7w857g85mJO6Zy89nv3MgLmfjLjv9juvdTrPNth3y43LedrJDPVgCFz7OHDlwZ+QJrccyG1dDESCqmqzRH+03HC6znKhyfZhu3C9y3GzW4Dr1q0ex61e9/Uu1+VW+9kG69Eq00apfqkALIUUPX55q4fYo5VapXmm1Gy9CKK+WIgES4v/EUQiPkYbydT9f2qIDGtFbwVH0jlS78g99RZzsGgOAdOaMc2jdC9EsvHQkJSN5maIhnDhKbdLK3gZXsYB2uKQkcFH/CWgZPRwFPf1xGE3jqhIGAKyd5y7JcgZ4wrABWo8Qz2eQfsyCpQj6Wq0iesLKtHQF5TsSGtH2jmS5NlCKznULwG84jqCtaekFE4FWI30BVUjEc14hnY6SzuTrZnOUo9nqMfSVUNpqsEIBwJN9JAfiajG0lXTWdq5HM1ivn61SLdeYkCX8iOVZiAkv99iv9xqJ10kvXHjThBAgdrrEtMz1FZ/MuL+eNjzYMh9t999o1u42uG42GY/12g7XWc6UWU+XGXcrTBvlRrWi6DnNdDBXwdfw7EK8+k6y/kG66UW/mqH42a3cKfPdW/A+WDIzUzTLsQ4aFoZTbfj4ZAAZhxwiycEIxJM5kIMJZ1gdF72oRYIoTYupgIg8qNBB+Vmuj8e9sQR7NmHoH/R88mI9+Nhz/1B9+1e54ftzjN19q1SA1jq9ofU4O0IgzYpt6zJLW/xyeMgcj5Ht1qg3yo1HK80nWmwXG61X+t23CIMAYGKkVy3ul0fdtjPN9tO1Vh3yk2HCvQz2ZqRiJISMBU1vKzCKgNLF4BIdCCPg0hBkcDL/yVE6lL2a5MJPqqS/qJK+gvbSOpF+9WpB/+8EJmhFWVqRJkaEQuOrLf220qcpxezm0fMZombXkl3ZpNHi+JR1GPRIa11SJnAa7J3oxtGQsAst8uRLRgdq62SYmscSqaWWERA64kpugzFx91b1GmCaFTafYpOn6KL+qIPhjRDYS0xVKdZPdE4iohyNI2DAnyEAhgaS9eMpZMBHC2H2ahI8GanEklyASeJ5AF5V0AOxnE9IWVPSIndKE7unT5lu4e4/tEYXupWyQNFVNnhVfQF1BBFj3Fsg2ElCjSxNYameDhNNZaumc5SQ9bNoQL9WrEeslAOV5hO1Vjhuv1hu3Ct036D0CSdaJj2gELk43HPE5qUDfhI51A3Ifr0uK91Ch+2Os43296rt52oMx+pNG+XG7ZKTWvF+pV8w2K+fiFXv5CnWyogQLlZot8pM5yqsZ6rt1xstl/t4G/1OO72Ox8MOz8ZiQYusgXHEzAEejTq+HTUhSh5f8hxb4DElmFyGX6EGna4Px72PBrxPB71PhrxfDrshr9+f8hxb1AAkCVKnmFKYxp0YSQkcjyBrUkbWNeDAYxLc90bcN3td9/pc93qcVzt4C+1CCerbRvFhplM9UiE+GYhwxcilBvcCrCx6PYqewPcUFAzmqaeydQu5OrXCg075aaT1ZazTbYP24Ubva47/W74puh357zV47jSyV9o5U/X2g6Xm9dLDPO52vE0biDIdfsUrW5FvUNWaZcWmUT/CiK9iiSnInEvRLKZNgYKkXu7SNhF6lL/pko58GeEyICei+jEmToxcYqk/J4sulskRGW2IMzeKCs0SEGWFweL8RAJOX92BQuRcYcFPMIAPpJGjwYtsN0i4mOpVQrgCP6JlGJN8g6hyiyiuHNwhU1SIUjBMK2eWedBnhzcN1D4yEZHDATVQ2HtaJp2LF03kambzNJPZuknMnUU/qI1ka6aSFeNZ+nGs3TQS+LQPZauGcvUjmUSeIIiH0/XjKVrSI5FRD0QJrkRgxEobjDCDaWphtJUw+nq4XQ1oBuLs/0hda9f1R1QtdOOku3NgdHZ4pK3e7kuv7KXfmboHMnB3ceBK123VwnszsEQdJ3q6SwSWr9aaFgvMgJEnq61nW+yX2p3QL727T4X6yb5YNj5cNT96ajn0ZgXxkkWrR6NeYmWpt91t995q9t1pV241MS/V285XWM9WmXaLTNtFOvWCg0r+brFHN18jm4uWz+XrZ/PMSzmGQ4VGNeKjNslhhO19vfqbZda+Gudwu1e570B10cjrk9HPU+I/JEUnkpoD+t6Mo4bQ+fDIef9Qde9AdedPkdskxWbD97veDDg/HjQ/cmQB4ZosM9AQSQcqR4OuQEiHw654bu72+++0+++0++Gz0YNiaGv9Hw0iI/rvNXjoJwn6+UWy7lG2/FKy2qRbipTRaK4fArqdaBEiGz2cB1eRY9X2efnRoKaiTTNXIZ2Oc+wUWg8UmE5XWM932S/0uG41eu8N+R+MEzcPUDefrvXCfvfM/X80UrrVqllJd84maEeCql6/Mo2t6LeIauySUssEnD9AQfykCopqEwKKBIRIh3yBBYibZIkmyTJKk60iBJYiMR1JBxqCD7+kRD5r/x+3tn3zr59B/ftC5mU6UZJll6UqU+GyjKkoFErOzvD0QNvwRjsBx0cgFeZTRY39pZYJED0KbWLS+1i9D2E3V+5RYpBqegZDldpCMlifRLhIYA8xHLUS2ziEpu42CoqtkaztGA2hyhtRvkjqeKJhyMEtDOJrFK0cYbNTpsX9d2K/hDXH1IMp6nGMtVT2bq5XN18nn4hTzefq53NVs9kqaaz1FOZKugZJ7O0k1na0QzlaIZyLJMbzVCOZqhGM1QTmZqpbN1EuhIytqaz1LNZOqi5bP1EFjeZrZrK0UxmqyeztBOZmvEM7XiGdiSdG81QQU86nUUjaPL0E1kcFmwSAYWHQqrBINcb4Lq9yg6vosOjbnVzzU4OfNrrnLJGl6LZo+jwct0kL0jRG1CgJxOKIzu88h6/si+oBKN/Jv1GfahQu1lmOFJpfLfeeqmFv9bpvN3rvNUn3B10PhgWCAkRuTVM+BdbH43wD4aFu4PC7X7HzV7+epfjYpv9vUbrsRrjbqVhu9wAhoar+cbFPMNsjn4sQzGaqZjI4may1XO52pV8w1qxfrfMdLTKdKbOfKHVdr2Lv9Pn+GTI82Tc8/m497MJ1+dTnmcz7ueznmfTlHMz43s27aUO5xAF4ftswvt41PtgWLg7wN/us93qsd/osd/osYOo8Ua3cBPWdj10x9rv+njIe3eAvzvA3xlwMGxQ591+570+AXvJh0POBwPOe33C7V7hWpf1WrftZq/9dr8AEAk3d+gx7/Q5bnW7rnc5rra7PmhzXGoR3msynWk0n2yw7lSalwv14xlRaeAeRyuQ1si7AnL4KZ3IUs3laJYKdBvFut1y/eka4/st1mud9rv9zodDJI7toxEHYOWdPse1TjsJXKy1bpUaVvJ1YCLZG+DaPMoGp7xakENCSbY+JVObElElhrmkoDIpqEzyKhIgxwY1NqjLRtdxVmCDdJ8YfEzZr0/+myY5fhf5L3iR/2/f/icQmWWIapORtUPGZ+jX9nSIcYVqub0QiYWnFXb4ZcdqwD6Myor787BP3BMuGI3WKosVQcYIIqm3I/Au8Q4TY03GgGOPX46BPMNpytEM1VS2bi7XsJCvXyowrOQbVvIN87na+VztXI5mLkczkw2lm8nWjWepxjK58UxuLEMJ+DWVqZnJ1k1nqWdzSEe2lKtbztMv5+kPFRiXCnTLhXqopQLDYr5+Pk8/n6cncJyvX8jXw59ZKzKuF5uA5g21VKBbKtAtFRiWCgwLufq5bO1UpmYiTTOcphoMaboDqg4vx2Zz05izGClkp0+ByUIAkV0UIkfSufEMNYzbC3matULddpnxeKXpvXrb5VbhWqfzVq/zzoDzwZD74SjYoLmgYKZmxlv3Y2pO/tGI4/6Q486A41afcKNbuNYpXGjl3623Hq0y7VQYt0oNG8WG1QLtSq5+Pkc3naUdy1COZijHMznI4VnJN6yXGA6Xm4/XWM42WD9o4292C/cGnJ8Ou0E2Q10kvF/PE3oj8Bm/mAuAgy9Su59O+p6Mez4ZcX406LjTb7/Vw9/stt/o4q938UhjIkrwbuFWD7aWjrv9DgBHYqLR67zd67zdy9/td1CIdD/od93tEW71OK512q9189e7bTd67OC4QWd5191+J+wEr3c5rrQLH7QIFxttZxstZxosJ2qtW+XGxXw9AFa7R8nYSMf41cMJcSCsHElXT2Sp5nO1y4X6zRL9kUrjmTrzxTb7jW7h3gBRPT0Zx8u++8GA82Yvf6Xdfr7JfrrWdrjCtFash7v2QJBr98iB+gPh2oQdqU4Kc0khLjmoTGI1Nv8diMSl5P+fIBJcx1nlDHv5xaYMiYdkht2z6dt7NmEH7VgQJMq/IpMIVTdQcRJGVqQcJ3bEPwNfG+1GpWyoVlx6DNLUm50KtD3H8wj4CVExNewfFf0hDi/UYFO6kKtfKjCsFprWioxrRcZDBfpDBfqlAt1ivhb6yrlc3WyOdiZbN52lncxQYyE4LuYD20a3VqhbL4LVHkmSwZi6zRL9RqkRcrg2So2bZYatciP8mSMVlqOVVvA0A5uJYxVQ5uOVliMVlp1S41qxfiVfN5+nm8nWjaVrBoLqTh+RgaMhG1GU+xTdPgVqyREiu6mJ3FBYPZKuHs/Q4kYSLAhPVpnfq7fAhHuzx0GefmNuSDF8PkUoMuiM+9mE+9G489G48+Mx18NR54Nh591+x60+4SYZLR3nm+ynaqyHy82bJca1Yv2hAv1ynnYxRzebo53K1MDLzCSM/Dm6QwXG9WLT4XLziVrruUbblU7+dq/wcMgJSdxfzhJ/nVfLvlfLxOOW2oAHIZE1muswRUg2Hw+77g0Kt3uFm9326512YMZgIVcGqEUwj9/scWCh+xGO2/cHXXf7nbd7hZvdwtUu4WoXfhL7jW7hdq/zTp8LPg/A680e17VO4cM2/lKT/Wyj5d1667Fq63qJYS5bOxRSdvtItlI8Bc0rb/cpuvzKPqKrITKB1ULDdonhWLUZXkJu9TjuD7rwdIbq+E+H3Xf7Hde7+Est/Jk665FK40axbjmP0DCB+lPDy8osIshxyoIoG3UK0WvHyhCROs5m17AQydLI2TKk7N8LkX/w21+iEClC44ZCk6SI3n/LokzvaBZrFOz+BTiyI3kcIxIu0aiMZgf5QnNKoTkF4JKFZhYi9/at9IwDo7QYTTFYPwuwt6inYWQkKtYl7/Qpe3zcXqcJGDlpbq1yIKwaTlONpqkn5L+xTQAAIABJREFUMjUz2br5HN1iHp4LSG0UGwArlwoMC3m6OYqS01naqUwNFFyQ53J1i/na5UL9ahEJgN8pJXa2YAd9utZ2qsZ6ssZ0otqI1rbgE36y2nK6xgysaQjeutjMX2y2X2y2X2y2XmqxXW7mLzfzl1qE9xttp+ssx6rNu5WmjVLjUoFhOks7FOH6gipimcEkmNPvmov7d+gNcP0h9VBYPZKmHc9QT2Zp4eXhUIF+q9h4uNx8qhpMJIkb+d1+x8Mh9+Nxz+dTfrR1+GouABRC8PV5PPF/mXvr5rgObN17ct47MSS2xa3m3tjMLGZssdQtZmZmphazJVlmx0yJmTlgJ46Dk+Rkkjlf5f1j7b21ZWfOObfq1kxUu6Y8qkSx5dbTC571exS0RCpPlMqPFsoP5ZObuVKonmZTybF4rC9S0h0hAc9mS5CgMYhfF8CrsvuzK3Hm3hw22ovpxHo2caJIfqZccalGTcF7WraDE9goitutFLJsG6tRq71cpTlboTxdpj5RJD+Wr4B7cLgBh3twym4NxqYcGbCF6AJTCs04LZTkkQIZDRlSHimQbeXJDuVSIgtfEE7LwWy/kU2ABedwvnwrX7mZKz/oIpcy8JkUbNKBD8ahHWGiWjsflidZSob+t93xsMkAsF6rC+C1BAngOnssCZlNw+At5ESJEmLXrtZunwadr1SdKpEfzpeuOaUzKdhYPAK9Ntw75uo4mUpfh9QnBvMIlxwIER0IEuyz8vdZeB+aePuM3D+I+oJLbXZIA4B/QCjF+98X73//LaEU7t8l3r+Lv+9/aR3/f/TxP0HHqXgvk4RjF3uwkbHMRphdl7ESqz0ZSBf7AXGExpzxjbOllnYyekWinmBRZFBjzMMqXb3Y7TnbE75TIj1YzTUVYAswNDAPvgMQonyOWcrtJTVjuAFxBE4PbHiLjX4lJs7ONlMANyddERAZiAApB+LbW0IFTcECdhUJT10Aj6kfO8JEXRES4DYOx0tGE1EIrQaQ31IGuZhOLKThC2k4dUWbis6kovDrxXQKIbGeLYcfKnqlAF0btQ89lCNfdRELmeR0KjHmIPpiJe2hwvpAXrWVW2LiFOr8mbHjH5LZ6PUUVT9W2PjVAdz6QH5jsKA9VNwTKR6KlozFY24HOp+KL2Xga05iI4c8Wij7qFRxrpIiezOIsI/rqPSFKzVQtoA5UXWiVH6kQLaZR2zkkFA6zaQQo3FoX6SoO0LUGSFsD+O3BPEag7h1Adwqu3+ljVNp5dbY/OvtvOYQYWeYqDeKckSvZBKH8slTJfLz1cqr9drrjdpbLbq7bZoHXTp2CjadnaC/1QzUMjg0BKu25lyl6nSZ+mSxAiRy3UkysriaRS5nEsuZxEomsZpF15J5is1c+cbOfnwjhzyUSxzOp7J9oISE94D1bOlBl2zNKV1zSndiOHBKK3NI+MdWssjFdGIqBR9PwMGFU2vngyPSqdoBkGYkMk9D1fuQfcjwxodjJO5kbDGdOJgjPVIgO1mmOF+pulSjYohEl2s1F6s1Z8oVYFOfS8cnHAhwdhuC+GUWbp7eP1PlnST1iiO8oiQeYeL9oaJ9AcJ9dsGHNsF+K38fI5QwkZR77yY8d+MeuxgwGrbTAMQEycLdofDA++L97wMB6F8vkf896ec/QCLNiH+AxJOxfNMaBNBcD7iBgSPoeNILzIlUs4x7ReI7zDf/jURGowfYMgdbcnj+mUQy+rj9X6Saay/W48FAMSh9VPikKH2ZxQs7AiFVsc27dak50JiwnYmM5xGaa8rHY+HSxQuvIYCaITJ4WjptFQGJbA4RNgZRZ3y0PnLrA/kwT2wJFUCGdV80WK8RdzI2k4KB9Zrd1kG5Ac+KE19xUnXHRjYBvpbjxcrTZcpzlRr6AkR5iWF3V2vOlKuOFyu28uVg5nAnI0z3BCklRXrKicnSR9/sbXuTb6HOD3bZ1VZuXYCgKVjQGiaGuNHBeMo0DmkNSxn4mhPbzCNAIs9XKy/XUnfNcOlM/68GzlEuV1Fx25RE0uXVahYJJUx/tAjedbojRKCS9YG8Wrt/jc0f1lwNAfyWUEFXuLA/Sjwej8ymYQdd5NFC2bkK5ZU67fVG/a1m7Z1W7YMO3eNuAwQZMuRwKCSBeQ6/Kzj1uVSpPlOuoFFsiq082YZLCnIG4riUQS5lkLREytaz5Zu5clA0QLGxn0N5Mpg2buXLYYywnk19NUoindJVp5QhFUFpuZKJLWXgi+nYXDo+k4JBcEJPtKQ1WFhr55eZeEV6Tp6GQ7GlVdQ5DfwN5mv9i4z+ZSZehcW/zsZtChZ0hPKBFAkSuZ4tPZYv+6hUcaFKfbVWfa1Bd71Rf61BB9Sl81XqU2XqrXz5YhYxmYQOxEk6I4SNwQLYETk1cInoFYN5MP0fwy0FSJqO+4GW8wHgdcE9DmA0hkOOv43XfRsfKTmwW7D/f3mj/f/o47+XyPfe+//okFhukMQrlPLueO00e1OUVhYtwpvhGIIdh3neWtQw588MwILBeb2FvWAXkmyJZJvMY+hbw7c2Pwz5PIHYvhRMU+5IvAFbNQUAp6gTVCh7kZ7DWF4K6MqRqp5M/uVmboXFv9LKhU653v62RHZHiXuiJf0xaG+UpDNcDKubeju10YbtNnv+yEQjjMahQKaCqAOYTDH+EsgYAHDsVh7JTLjAjP1RqQrOPD6p18Jt760W3e027Z123Z12HQBZP67TnK9WnC6THyuWbuWRqy5sNg2ZcCD9seI2KvEO4KncfNqASY8XfODbUmLwLzP5V1v49XZeS5AAArjh+G8iEXMnEfTpIcZI5LEi+ekyJUgkAwRjkca1MPW7Uq1+VyJXndLlTOlMCjYejwzGSoZi0aE4ZCBa0hMpbA8VNgZx4QSo1s5lTOw9kcLBWMlkIrKUgR/KlZ4qkV+sVl1r0N1s1gNw7FGX/mmv6Xm/6Xm/5XGvkSaKUxFa1xo0TKjs5SrVhXKw/iiPFcmPFCiY8ehBl2yHRGZIVzNlIJHr2fKDLtnOYz5QQ+pW/VCebDNXDsXjQZcMqlHAF625ZGsuGfP5lUxiMZ2YS0GnkpCpJGQ8GR1zYENxSH8U0hkhbAkS1Nr55WY+0CVgsebU+Dg11FIR3uxLTECY5zUE8FtCRV3hQlipsSXydJnyYrUKXjm3mw03G3XX6zWf1Gou1ajOVaqOFSnWsknqzCZC0BzCr7Lxik3cHK0fQMghozia3hmEox5hEk+YToINSOP/gcqPutQmffYyEsnkNEAtCeUkA9alP7NHsP9/5EX+qyTyvffeA4n84C9/saCcYNSTqfig0IMRZAJ9apJIegPb8V2JZDzhcO4Cc8a3VBImjIwOQkAVwC+YTOq3JDIGhfu57e6eId+8dRLD7KlZbFEOHQTm41T50CcrVNQiYEfztf5QKIGjEO5J4IGT6goLr9LKp2aINi6lj4ECaLRbw4QdkZKeaElvDNIbRc3OWoKEdQG8Gtqsw0gkbIGh8emPEo8m4tPJ+Hw65MDIt/Ll9DWI+ky5BqgK9LWG4mQxZTkGs/GZMvn5StXlWs0n9dpbzdr7bVTG6aMe3aMeHXSUDzr1d1r11xvVIJRnyhXHiqUbOeSSUzaRTPRFi5tD+NV2fpmZX2ziQhHNeqgKuszkX2XjNQQIoaXtiRQPREuG4sSjiSjka0+nobNp2HwGtpyBrzmJQ7nSk8UK2CZfrdnBl2WGkjD1YyQS7CYbOeRBF8lIJARCjCbiYw5iOA7rixZ3hArhjachSNAQJADreGeEsC9aDHafVRdxpEB2plxxuVZNBcU0K2+3qB50aKGKfNproqtI/Z1W7c1m7Q6JrFZfqFKeo33sb0nkmlO6kkUyEgnkIVA6kEh6qvj2SoeWS+lBlwxoEVA/giyCRFIVZaZsJUO6kEbMJuETDmQsHhlKQAHlCa+r5kBBrZ1Px2/55bEuC1hzIS5j8geeU3eEqD9WPBaPTCfjy+nkRo7seIGckcibjbq7bYY7zbqbTZrr9ZqP6zQXqtSnSpQbOeRiOjHhQHqjRPQlIidH65eh8EmSUzhB9kEHBOExlnKd/4cav71yv91S792kz17C6wMmyob0/hBUkr3GoeaVXnsxr73/Bon8Hz+girRi/sGId5jEE1jiYC2MplEOzBEbu4oELC6QuOJJLyaSIR73ise9YpAD0ZL9YM2hOm6JZzjiBfC0IPG+IDp9BfSRWhOJ929XnZhnJO4VTXhEEx4xpGeslJqEQrPPvhfcEZCg9ExTeWVovDO1Pi6tr0tLtY0wbgM7NMXj0XEL9bw8g1++kVNk9Cs27WirSwx+ZSb/Siu/2i6sCxDUBwobAwVNQcKGYG5jCK85hA/9cnckAgnUneHi9lBxU7Cg3i6otHLLzdwyC7fcyqP8jDYOUHPaQgQwO5tMkiymU+Pz48UKiJ2i6C818ku1CkhAPV+pgDQrMCGDUeNitfJyrfrjRs31Fu2tVtXdDs3Dbu3jXv2TPt3Tfv2TPgOEmj7sMgCc9VaT/lqd7nKV6kypciMXn8/ARh2irkhBUzCv1s4vt/qXmv2L9HBxyCsx8stMvHIzH5bvNYHcplB+eyS/J1rUHyscSpCMJSGTSeiEQzyVhEBK1EIavpRGgEQeKSROlUjPVSlAwVkIbtXVWuX2RLJafb5aebpMfqSI3MzDD+Zgqy5iKQOfT8Vnk9EZBzYeL55MRIBeMRCLdYSIm4IFjYGC6gD/+kBeUyi/PVTYHSUcjJWMJ6Nz6fiqCztaKDtXqfqkTnezWX+72XCzWX+jSXOjWXWnXXO/S3+/S3+vU3e3Q3unXXe7Tct4gD6u0+ykDck/KpXBnv1wPnkoV7qeTRx0gT4CdY1cysCXM4mVLHLVKV12EcsuYi0bX8vG15zYmhMDZYRqcYUeXzLPQia6mIWtOPG1bHLNJVulxXcxHVtMxxbS0NlkZDxRMhKL9MegvdFYc5igIZRfG8SrDqAu6MvN3DKTf4nBr8TgV2z0KzL4wt9dicG/1MgpNfuVW/1qArkNQfyWUB5I5EQiNpVC+eqPF8jPlKsu1aivN2rvtBlut6lvt6lvtqhvNGmuNqgv1ag/qlAdKZAtZeBuh2QoWtwZJgD8GrgjHeSBBNIjnvSIJz2YnQRF7Bd7BIj32wQeBt5+LWefwm+fzOcDoOS+lYmIe+2G1Q2tj3sxj72Yxx7cYw+6/6+iA7sZifyX2H3+pw+2RIYjXmx9jGVJJPuhyjeQSMwjGvekJFLmA0KZQHgxlqAoCb3alniGSTxhORMk3hco+pBhAjHPP5NIpoRkbY22AQ00bMInVeGbofSikrNYb7C5rCFjvo5ToOUU6qiascjoX2ziwrEKWLthZwo26Vo7vy5AAGPEpiBhc7CoOYQPDzVSjJCAHac9VNgaLGwI5NXZ+NTr2AIPp8LiX2nj1Nt5TcG8jlB+X7R4PAGdTcXXnNJD+eTJYtnZCupd/VrDdrgohM1frlXTfFbNxWoN8GBAdHauI3RP+gzP+vXPBwzP+00vBszP+03P+oxPe01PekwPuwz32o23W3Qf12lOlik28qSzachQnLgzQtgUJKwO4MJvuNzMhdueSiu/xiqoC+BBJdIVKeqNEQ3QW/UJBzKZhLodEiZIbyENX0wnVrPIjRwZta6pAoAu1Wtfa9DRHTdLIisVp8uUR4vIzTxi1YWtZJGL6dh8Kj6djE4lYZBiOp1KTDrw/hhJe4igIdC/IZBXHwi/K353hKgvBu6O8eVM6Wau9FSJ8kKV8loDhQe/3qj9pF59rVFxo1kFIwjIsL7VqrnZrL3eqGZmowzF51wFhZI8WaY4ViQH5hDskdac0tUsRihxRvJWnPiqi1jLJlddBHtPzVSdtNmAEkEYSkAFCl+TkcilDHwuHZ9KQsYSxEPR4p5IcUeYqDmE3xDErw7wr7Ryy63+ZRZuuZlfZuLBCAheY/B3V2XmVVv45Va/Krt/bRD1XeqJFANGF75LGzmyE4UKqLVBIu92aO92aO+26W7Tw5lzlZrjxcqDLtkslZYjaAjklZs5BVpfp8onReGRJPdkEDNAloIFbATiFSzxsAs9zfz9Ov/9as6HSp8P35VI0msP4bkb89yFee5i77spSvmB98Uee/6kVWQI6vOWRDI1GtNo06eBnjG0EYf5J5l4L3h2XMhA7AFLIgNFHzIP02LDxc62mxLzjMK8oglqXxRHbLMR2SRdBscLidswus7RcnJ1/tB9UAEJ9ISxSM8pMvgWG/1KjZwyk/+2kNm4VXb/Krt/jc2/2sqBnQC1gw6k9TFYBE7GthBRa7CwLUTUESbpCBN1hImaggUNAfwam38V/T4PV9hg4qux+TcF8NtCBD3hoqE4ZCoJo0288nMVSoiWvtWsvdOqZ+fq3WjSMd49duoL7IhvNWvvtulgHfG01/C83/TZgPHzQdMXQ+aXw5aXw5YvhsyfD5o+GzA+7zc96zM/7jbcadVerVWfKpEfdOHTyehgrKQzXNwUzKsL4ALMgvoj23mNgdvLqMEYZCQBgeTYiUQM0GSgjyCRwLWFWESQyLMVyovVO2MJ6KArECaQSPDibeaQK04cBAK+5nQyDhLpTsbGHFh/jKQtRNAQzK0P5DUGcVuD+e1h/J5w0UCMeCwemUnBljOJQ/nkR6UKehCpvdGkudaguVKjgLsadgbhzSbNDVYJeaVmG3TG1OxMuw2eR2ab9G5VCPoInTXtDYLdt3QxnZhNw6ZTkOkUhDEkzKdiC2n4cga+kknAAzI6l0798d0OFM4uuyIF7aHCxhBefSC/0u5fZoHzU+rSlD0lZ79c4RULg6COcEFvlGggTjLhQGbS8JUsEt5IzlUpPq5T3WzW3mvXP+wyPOwyPOjQ3WvV3WrWXmvQXazWnC5TH8pTLGdK3Q60P4rCCxXpOdkaP0Cd09doPuyczhjUKxzxChR6WfkHjP4HQCIhtwvmj/+9RIKPkvDc/b/IrvnXfsAs0oZzQ1CfCNSbuU6J2WZMeEEUKvOOQQ9rd9hu3hJKOLKGIpwyAyFeYRJPagop+jCYkUg6woGtj4zhkU2WZGpGKBvZyAng8WQpfbM1VB+dr6XEscjIKzbxYcIIrTRgJqBaZEg81XY+9QoL4NbZ/eFOpiGQB5uZ5hAhHMCARLYGC1uCqIkkGMVh/kj3QTzmfZ72OXNbggSd4eKBaMmYA5tPJw/mSI8Wyk+VKy9Wqz5u1Nxq1t5t09x/O4BUc7tFA0kpUFdCMMD1BtWNRvXtFt29dv3DTv2THuOLPuNnA+Yvhowvh02vRsxfjlq+Grd8NW55NWr6csz8asT8ctj0YtD4uNtws0V9oUp5tFC2kkVOJqED0ZKOcEFrML85hN8UzIOnNZhPz0yRoThkPAGHcHq3A2VS6udSsPlUfJZ+5tIIsEYeLpSdLFacKVdcqFIzmTBMxNW2MNESeaxIcShHvuLEF9Ox2TRsNhWfTsWmUnB3MjaZhI45sOF4tDtK3BIEOs5tCOS1BAkYiRyn7T6becSpEvn5SgVsIW406a7UaS5UKc5XK89XK2E0wWaGM4ujy1W0PlYrz1UpAF4JEWPHixUQPwtDSfpomlhx4stZ2EoW4Na3p5CwdVnOlC5lkPPp5Gwq7k7GJhxU3T2ZRH/rkgmouxlxhO/hTAoxlUSMxyNDcUh/lLg7StgZLm4OEdYFCCos/iUmTr6Rk2fwK9D7F+m5sJYBCz37VdoUJGwKou6vuiIFfdHiwXjxhAOZTSfWXLKtAunpMuXFauX1RvWdVu2DTv2jHsPjXuOjLv3DTv2dVvXNJs2VOs3ZCuWxIsXBHOlsKj4cj3aEC+oCeIDPcL2TXA8RUqCSkahnkNjTyt9n4Hyo5uxV+OxhJBIekEjSaw/VbtMSiXvuhc9Lvfei3n++BES2RLLrR7ZEAn+QDjbYsY15B3fmyYbdbl/RIF5AkGSrJHPjyP467FtvNqCM3VZTj8zLIfOiAlGVvk6VH7jDaMu3f5GRx/B4yq08EETQxLfqRCgVm4IYKRS1hYhALNpCBDR3VtAazAd9bA4UNATwGwL4NQEChnVWZuGWmnilRm6pkVtm4lVYBCCRdQHcthBBT7RkOB6dTsVWndKtfDlYrD+u09xs1t9p1T/o0D3qMjzuNj7qMjBRznda1ZRQtlDF0fVGNYRP3W7R3GvXw8b2037D54MmSh/HzF+NW76etH09aXs9Yf560vLGbf960vZyzPJi0PigU3+9UXu2QrmVL1/IJCcSsb4YQXckvztK2BUp6IwQdoQLOsIFnRHC3mjhYKxkwoFMJ+PA/Z5KQtwOCfycz6fiC2kEfH42FZ9PxRfTsdUs/FCu9GihHPJqaAatkrHgMdnZl2rU56oUZ8pVIJFrTmI5AwexmE7F3MnYpAMfT0CH41GICmgI5FXZ/asDuHSjLeyOEPXHSMbikelUbDmT2MwjThbLzlbKoYW81qC7VKMCig9Ewp6vVOxA4dZQi/XLVXAZqT5fpT5P880ArsFcxWzRhnDYTYM1B6pItkSuOaXLGVQ+9WwqPp2MTyRiY/GU4R+0Ejz/86k4GP4X0kAcqcJ5MhEbi0UHYsR9kaKuSFFnuLgpSFhnFwEAPFfHcWl9c2i/Kpix6gOFzSFw6CXqCBO1hYjaQymePMQNDcdLJpMk8xlQ48vPlasv16pvNWvvteuf9Jie9hqe9Rmf9hoedxvud2rvtGo/adJeqFGdKlMfKpAvZJJjDqw7StgQxK+w+BfpObl6OOTfPjHIUvllKHySFT4JUu8ozCNY4gESqfLbAxKJe+1+SyJh082OkwWJlHrvlfl8gPns+9NJ5F5aIiNRej2945bGkwk/gPpx557ak2H8sO+j2TbGHatt1AOCBtnh1GEIc4Do+a5Exr7T8jPXMoCYZJATTpUPI5EFev8iPQe20lU2AXPZUh/Ih6chSAC7aUYQ4eUFbG24lumOENG5BYL2MH5bKK81mA/HHvV2HpzNVNj4oIwlRm6JkV9i5BcbeMUGSpppJC23PVTYHyueTEIXMsnNXDm02NTUvFV/v8PwuNv4pMf0pMcIz6MuPa2S2jut2jttBlBJJnPqdovmXrv2UZf+WZ/xswHjF0PmV6Omr8Ytr8csX49bv5m0fjNpfeO2fjNl+3ba/u20/bXb/sWo+Wmv6U6r/kqd5mSpaj2XnM8gxpLEw/GSgTgR3EQzaTZDceLxBHQqBZ1Lo+qd2VScmT9Cw8io5HwqvpiKL2fg69nSrTzZsSI5k314rkIOaTBXaEw3UHbgNPhYkRwul1ezyPkMbDYVn0pBJxKxkQRkKBaFfW5ziLDezqsO4FYHcBuCBM3BorZwUU8kddszm4qvZpFgGj9Xpbhcq4YK8UKV8vQ2CJL8qFRG/U4qlZerVPCw02ZAHy/VbHs2AT/B0HcO0+XkmpNYoTxAOD18lK05pVRznYrPpGBQBcN0AgYUIJETDsoGCwOKmRRsOhl1O1C3A3c78Il4fDQG6Y8S94SLOsIFbSGihgB+tYVfaqRuoiCHHXBnxXpOuZlba+fDfh9ksTNM1BUuphIuY8RDceLxRMl0CgX4gFfdlXrVrVbN/Q7dkz7Tsz7j837T8wHDsz7j427d/Q7drRbdlTrN6UrlkSL5ihN3J2N9MaKWUEGVjVdq9i8y+jMpTMzBBcB9k+V+8aRXOOphE35o5H6o5uxR+OwhvXYRnrvZvkhGCqXetB/IcxfutRsSb2Q+H+C++/+MEgmzSJBIFslx22rDrh+3w17E+0Eid9aA2+CJfyaRUEgyR4fh6H72gTajkjGoVyzuGYd5QjQru8sGiaQtkD7pKuZGlQPI2yI9t8TIrbAIau38+kAhBYwIFUAPwvyiPVTcESbpChd3hYvhULovWjwQC4fPyGCspD9a1Bsl6o4QdIQLIPqqKXj7XrjczIW4BcZZWWjgFum58F8vNfGgG6oP5HVFikYSELgjPlooP12mvFKtvtagud2ig/rxSY8RHM7gUHnSQ5n46BBn/e0WHczRrjcobjQqb7do7rdrH3cbPu03fTFkfDVi/mrc8nrC+mbC9s2k/Vu37bsp+7fT1u9mbN/P2r+ftX87bf9qzPq833S/w3C9UXuuSnGkSLaeSy5mYbNp2IRDPBaPgA+xP1o0GCsBlPdcOsUSX8mQQn00l0bMpRGMRMJnQDQX04mVTAJufugMQgVEMsBFMM0fU50tU50sU5woocJgN3LINa****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


----------



## stark18

GenYsuperlady said:


> Stark - I haven't been through it personally but have a close friend who was determined to have a VBAC...and she did! Naturally! And it went seamlessly smooth :)
> 
> The risks of VBAC are probably much lower than you and DH might realize. In fact, the American College of Gynecologists (ACOG) recently released a statement that they believe a VBAC is less risky than a second c-section.
> 
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/labornbirth/vbac.html
> 
> I hope that article helps, and good luck with your decision-making!

Thanks for posting the article. I had googled it before but never read this one and it seems to have some better information. 
When I first asked my doctor she told me that they wouldn't induce so if I don't go into labor naturally then I will be having another cesarean anyway. I think that I will feel better about myself if I try.


----------



## Saradavies89

woooo me today and looking at my old pics from the start i think i actually look like i have a bump, talking about baby sizes i was born 9lb 10 :D i was a fatty and i had to go to the special care unit to due to needing a blood transfusion and there was me this beast of a baby with all the tiny weeny babies lol, my auntie is a head mid wife in the hospital i will b going to and we was talkin the other day and she had been on night and was saying that night a lady gave birth to a 11lb 10oz baby :shock: now thtis bloosy massive but she said it was such a beautiful baby cz it was so big lol, anyway me and OH went and bought our first car together yesterday our first family car so exciting and we get to pic it up on tuesday i cant wait it will b sad to c my clio go shes been gd to me the past 3 yrs lol had a few bumps but shes still in great condition of a 08eeeeek this year we r gunna make a gd yr the year just gone was a awfull yr for me and oh so we r makin this the yr and next year am opening my own salon :D xxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay Im 17 weeks today, and 3 people hav commented on my bump so far:thumbup: think it depends what I'm wearing jeans and tight tops really show it off, helps that it's not that long since I was last pregnant.....think this baby has just moved right into the flab that Eoin had made lol


----------



## lovie

im :rofl::rofl::rofl:at the underwater fish farts! your so right it does feel like that!

congrats on the healthy scan lemon tea, the 3d pic is adorable! congrats on the new car sara :)

yay for bump comments baby bell! no one comments on my bump:growlmad:

my oh proposed to me yeaterday:cloud9: i am so happy, we are thinking of a wedding in summer 2014 around my 30th birthday, not the traditional way round but it works for us :)


----------



## juless

Saradavies89 said:


> View attachment 440207
> 
> 
> woooo me today and looking at my old pics from the start i think i actually look like i have a bump, talking about baby sizes i was born 9lb 10 :D i was a fatty and i had to go to the special care unit to due to needing a blood transfusion and there was me this beast of a baby with all the tiny weeny babies lol, my auntie is a head mid wife in the hospital i will b going to and we was talkin the other day and she had been on night and was saying that night a lady gave birth to a 11lb 10oz baby :shock: now thtis bloosy massive but she said it was such a beautiful baby cz it was so big lol, anyway me and OH went and bought our first car together yesterday our first family car so exciting and we get to pic it up on tuesday i cant wait it will b sad to c my clio go shes been gd to me the past 3 yrs lol had a few bumps but shes still in great condition of a 08eeeeek this year we r gunna make a gd yr the year just gone was a awfull yr for me and oh so we r makin this the yr and next year am opening my own salon :D xxxxxx


I had an 11lb 10oz baby, hehe! :) She was massive compared to all the other babies too! They had to go to pediatrics to get her something to wear cause she couldn't fit in the newborn clothes. She also had to get a knitted hat cause the ones they usually use didn't fit either! lol!

Congrats on the new car and congrats lovie on the engagement!! :D


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on the new car Sara!

Congrats on the engagement Lovie. And btw, I don't think there's a proper order/way. You do it the way that works best for you! :)

AFM I'm in a blue mood today. I woke up with a heavy heart. I have a lot of things going on but I'm always the strong one and holding it together for everyone else's sake but today I'm just not feeling it. Idk, I'll get over it soon enough...


----------



## daydream

Congrats lovie!! That's so wonderful


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ichisan said:


> Well we had a fantastic experience with Babybond this morning and are very happy to be :pink: :happydance:
> 
> Heres our little madam finally flashing us :haha:
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/SCN_0004.jpg
> 
> Well done lolly you were right!

Yay I was right :yipee: awww congrats hun, welcome to team pink :pink:



mummyof2girlz said:


> had my 20 week scan today she said the baby looks healthy and moved into every position for her to check was sucking thumb and we watched baby drinking was amazing! And my little baby is a BOY! We are soo happy we got a great view of his bits so she is one hundred percent sure...

Excellent news hun, congrats on team blue :blue:



juless said:


> Had my scan today and all went well! (I'll try to post a pic of the cute little profile tomorrow!). Turns out we're teeeeam pink again! I have to be completely honest.. I was kinda disappointed, as I kept thinking this was a boy and thinking how nice it would be to have a little boy this time. I'm still feeling a little bit of that, but I'm excited to have another little girly! Don't get me wrong, I'm not upset or anything, but feel a little aww shucks about it, know what I mean? I think partly I'm just trying to wrap my head around it since I kept thinking boy all along! Still happy though, it'll be nice to have two little girls!

Congrats juless, and welcome to team pink :pink: again! I know exactly what you mean, I felt the same, and it does take a little time to sink in but when it does you'll be over the moon :hugs: I also thought my bubs would be a boy too, so (this sounds a little silly) finding out she was actually girl meant letting go of the little boy I'd dreamt up :haha: it can be quite emotional!

The girls will love growing up together though, and I reckon it's a perfect excuse to try for no.3 in a few years time ;) i WILL get that boy!!



mummyof2girlz said:


> Is anyone concerned about the size im slightly terrified ill have a 15 pounder as im def going to have an active birth (scared of needles) and my friend keeps telling me as my bump is so big and its a boy she thinks he will be massive and apparently 3rd babies come really fast?? so now im worried ill have a 15lb baby in the back of my car on the way to hospital, irrational i know!!

I am really scared this time round about the size! DD was such a tiny little thing (5.5lbs) and was so easy to birth, I didn't tear at all either, so I'm frightened this time round the baby will be double the size and won't come out :rofl:



lovie said:


> im :rofl::rofl::rofl:at the underwater fish farts! your so right it does feel like that!
> 
> congrats on the healthy scan lemon tea, the 3d pic is adorable! congrats on the new car sara :)
> 
> yay for bump comments baby bell! no one comments on my bump:growlmad:
> 
> my oh proposed to me yeaterday:cloud9: i am so happy, we are thinking of a wedding in summer 2014 around my 30th birthday, not the traditional way round but it works for us :)

underwater fish farts :rofl:

Congrats on the engagement hun! :flower:


----------



## samj732

Congrats lovie!

Blu, I know how you feel about always being the one holding it together. It gets to be too much stress when you're pregnant on top of it I think. :hugs: hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lovie - I want to hear the proposal story!!!

Blu -- I'm sending massive hugs. Going through something small myself, it's so difficult to contain your emotions when they are so unpredictable!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on all of the wonderful things going on. Blu_ feel better soon. I know it's hard to control your emotions especially at a time like this. Hang in there.
I seem to be having stomach troubles today. Indigestion, gas, constipation. So back and forth. Every once in a while I still feel a little pop and I hope it's baby. I was pretty tired today too and I took a nap. Other than that I just feel fat. Not pregnant. Hope when I see baby on friday everything is perfect. Still just worrying.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu, missed your post :dohh:

I hope you're feeling better hun :hugs: x


----------



## munch

Congrats Lovie!! Exciting news.... Yes tell us proposal story and about the ring..... 

Blu hope things improve :) 

JulesSS Congrats on another little girl, there is nothing like sisters! I have two girls and a little sister myself, very special indeed!

Have a great week snowflakes....7 days until I find out if I am team pink (again) or team blue ( which I feel is the case), cannot wait!! X


----------



## juless

Aw, blu! Lots of love and hugs sent your way! Hope tomorrow is a better day!

Here's a pic of our little girl!
 



Attached Files:







baby1-2.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## expatttc

Lovie - proposal story please - congratulations!!

Blu, sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hug:

Hi to all others! BIG week at work for me starting today - last three weeks of my contract and I really want to do well! Focus, baby, focus!


----------



## Saradavies89

cograts lovie me and my OH are getting married in summer 2014, we wanted next year but my bro gets married then so i think thts his year not spoiling it fr him, n obv nw wrks out gd cz of me now being pregnant, i cnt wait fr y bros wedding either either a little boy in a suit or a little girl in a pretty dress :) xxxxx


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats on the engagement, lovie!

Blu, sorry about your troubles:hugs:

So many new genders being discovered! Congrats to everyone! Only 9 more sleeps until I find out what I'm having! I can't believe how fast this is going. I was looking at some app I have on my phone that gives you daily descriptions of what is going on, and i've been pregnant for 127 days! 18 weeks doesn't sound very long, but 127 days sounds like forever! Certainly doesn't feel like its been that long.

I went garage sale~ing over the weekend and got a nearly new pack and play for $15, a nursing pillow for $5 and a cute little bouncy chair for $4. I'm so excited! And it was DH and my 3rd anniversary so I got him a little onesie of his favorite football team, the Browns :) LO will be born with just enough time to wear it for 2 Browns games before the playoffs.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Snowflakees :flower:

Thanks for all the well wishes and hugs ladies. I feel much better today. 

Any ladies have scans this week? I've got mine on Thursday. Even though we already know the sex, I'm still excited to see lil bubs and how much he's grown :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good Morning Snowflakees :flower:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and hugs ladies. I feel much better today.
> 
> Any ladies have scans this week? I've got mine on Thursday. Even though we already know the sex, I'm still excited to see lil bubs and how much he's grown :)

Mine is Friday! Really excited but also really nervous!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye ImSoTired! Any feelings on what the sex may be?


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Yaye ImSoTired! Any feelings on what the sex may be?

I thought boy but I have been having second thoughts for about 8 weeks. Not sure either way now. Just hoping baby is healthy!


----------



## LemonTea

lovie said:


> my oh proposed to me yeaterday:cloud9: i am so happy, we are thinking of a wedding in summer 2014 around my 30th birthday, not the traditional way round but it works for us :)

Congratulations! Happy and stress-free wedding planning!


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Snowflakees :flower:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and hugs ladies. I feel much better today.
> 
> Any ladies have scans this week? I've got mine on Thursday. Even though we already know the sex, I'm still excited to see lil bubs and how much he's grown :)
> 
> Mine is Friday! Really excited but also really nervous!Click to expand...

Mine is friday too! I think I am having a boy and have definitely been hoping for a boy BUT......the closer it gets to the scan......the more I couldn't care less and just want it to be healthy too.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

toothfairy29 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Mine is Friday! Really excited but also really nervous!
> 
> Mine is friday too! I think I am having a boy and have definitely been hoping for a boy BUT......the closer it gets to the scan......the more I couldn't care less and just want it to be healthy too.Click to expand...

Yaye! Toothfairy! 

Toothfairy &ImSoTired - I was feeling "boy" the whole time even though I would've been beyond thrilled to have a girl. I just had this feeling and kept referring to baby as he. I could've put money on it - turns out I was right!


----------



## Mum0709

I'm sure I asked for this to be updated for me... Anyway, 

I'm now due 28th Dec with a :blue: bump x


----------



## trgirl308

Hi ladies, don't come on here much, but thought I would give an update. We had our 20 week scan today and everything is great. We confirmed our gender from our 13 week and we are definitely team :blue:

Hope everyone else has great scans!


----------



## Evian260

My scan is in the AM and I'm staying team :yellow: 

Can't wait to see baby!!!!


----------



## samj732

Got my scan date today! Next Monday 7/23 which happens to be my birthday! :happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on all the gender scans! Mine is august 7th, can't wait. Was told probably boy at 12 week scan so let's see x


----------



## toothfairy29

20 weeks today!! What a milestone can't believe I got here after 2 miscarriages! At 39 I was starting to think it was a sign I am too old!! 

From today if in my area if I have any problems I go to labour and delivery not just the early pregnancy unit and gynae department. I know this is silly but it means a lot!
A cantaloupe and only 3 more sleeps til scan!


----------



## munch

Congrats re reaching 20 weeks Toothfairy! Yay re labour and delivery! X


----------



## Baby Bell

How exciting everyone reaching 20 weeks and getting their scans :happydance: still a few weeks for me,but it finally feels like the weeks are speeding up a bit,for a while it felt to be soooooooo sssssllllllooooooowwwwwww! 

OT, I hate Eamon Holmes (sp?) He really ruins This Morning, I want the grey fox Phillip back:growlmad:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Can't stand Eamon either, he doesn't seem to like his wife much either!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on the blue bumps Mum0709 & trgirl :) will update on the front page!

Good luck for all the 20 week scans this week ladies, can't wait to hear what everyone's having or just having a nosey at all the pics! It's so weird that we are all around (or nearly coming to) the half way mark now! I started this thread when I was no more than 4 weeks pregnant! Tiem has really flown by.

UK ladies - I agree, Eamonn is a numpty :trouble:


----------



## kitty2385

agreeing with the Eamonn holmes comments! I never watch this morning when hes on!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

20 weeks today - whoot, whoot!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> 20 weeks today - whoot, whoot!

Happy halfway point Blu! I'll be 20 weeks on Thurs!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo Blu!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 20 weeks Blu!

So I've had no appetite hardly this whole pregnancy. I'm actually 2lbs less than I was pre-pregnancy :wacko: I was quite pleased with this, but have found over the past few days my appetite has returned with a vengeance! I just can't get enough of chocolate, something I could have gone without before! Not good!


----------



## 2016

I'm halfway today too! :)
I've gained 10lbs so far this pregnancy despite feeling sick and being off food. I just keep eating ice cream, chocolate and sweets by the bucketload! I'm gonna lose my teeth! :haha:

Had our anomaly scan today and everything looks perfect. They confirmed Sprout is definitely a girl so hubby will let me go shopping now (and paint the nursery sickeningly pink). I would have been happy either way but I'm quite excited about the new experience of having a little lady. :cloud9:

Just one more scan to have at 32 weeks and they said they would probably give me steroids then in case this one arrives at 34w6d or sooner like DS....though the consultant today said its not impossible to go over with the next baby they can just never tell.


----------



## Jumik

Congrats to all those who've hit the half way mark this week!

AFM: I finally have a bump! A stranger noticed yesterday so I was escorted by security to the front of the bus line at the bus terminal for priority boarding and seating:haha: (we have priority boarding and seating for pregnant ppl, women with small children and the differently abled). Now I can go straight to the front of the line on my own without being accused of cutting :haha: Woohoo!

My next Dr. visit is Monday. Hope to find out which team i'm playing for then.


----------



## LillyLee

Wow I feel so guilty right now. DH's best friend's wife (who I sincerely dislike and has always refused to anything as a group or with me individually) got us a huge gift bag full of really nice things and a gift card for the baby. They know we're extremely tight on money right now and were extremely generous in what they gave us. The problem is they had a baby a few months ago and in our move/finding out we were pregnant/and being laid off from a job we didn't get anything for them. I always felt really bad about this even though I never liked the people, but now that they've done something nice for us I feel even worse that we never did anything for them. And the more months that go by just make it that much more awkward for getting them anything. My hormones are out of control right now! I'm oscillating between 1. Getting them something albeit much belated but then tell myself that obviously they would know I was reciprocating their gift. 2. Not getting them anything, but this obviously makes me look like the petty one for not getting them anything to begin with and her the bigger person for overcoming her dislike and getting us something! UGH I just want to beat my head on the desk right now!!!


----------



## 2016

LillyLee...I wouldn't get them anything tbh. As you say it would be obvious why you did it. I don't think people should give to receive anyway. Gifts need to be purchased be cause you WANT to not because you feel obligated. It was lovely for them to get you a gift and I think a sincere thank you should suffice. Maybe it's just a sign from them they would like to become better friends.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on 20 weeks 2016! 

Lilly - I wouldn't get them anything. I would write them a really nice thank you note expressing how much it means. 

Ok ladies - VENT TIME - and *please* tell me if I'm being irrational... 
As you ladies know I had a miscarriage last year and went to a specialist after that and am now halfway through this pregnancy. Each time I go to the doctor I get charged $50 plus my benefits have a $300 co-payment for the doctor who delivers your child. My doctor's office makes you pay this in advance, which I don't mind. The problem I have with this is between all the scans and follow up scans with the troubled pregnancy that lead to m/c, the hospital trip, the specialist visits and the normal visits for this pregnancy, the cost has added up. DH has not paid a single cents for any of it. I do have good insurance but I totaled up that already I have paid $1300 out of pocket in visits alone! DH gave me major attitude b/c I said he should give me half of the cost of the doctor fee - only $150 bucks! I'm floored. He said if that's the case, anytime he buys something for the baby he should come and see me for half.... WTF? I'm not buying diapers and socks - I'm covering the cost for medical visits for our child by myself. Ughh! We haven't even gotten to the expensive part yet....

I just don't get it...


----------



## LillyLee

:hugs: Blu, I'm so sorry. I know how frustrating insurance can be and how quickly everything can add up. Sometimes DH's just don't understand what we're all going through right now. I have a system with mine where we figure out how much of a percentage each of us make and that's how much each person paid for bills. (This was a little confusing at first, and honestly some people have considered it harsh, but it's what worked for us). Now that he's been laid off and I'm the only one working I cover all the bills and I know if we were in an opposite situation he would be doing the same for me. Perhaps just tell him that the baby is an "our" expense and you are happy to split the cost of other things later when you need them (diapers, clothes, etc), but right now it's a strain carrying the medical burden on your own.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks Lilly. We split all of the household bills 50/50. I feel like he sees me going to the doctor an expense I should pay. With that in mind, when I have the baby and all the hospital bills come and I supposed to pay that myself as well? I don't know if he feel like the baby expenses start AFTER the baby gets here...frustrating.

I don't nickle and dime him for all of the things I pay for - I've carried the financial burden in our relationship with no complaints (I've always made more money than he does). I've put out so much financially for his children without reservation. I'm beyond frustrated that he doesn't think he should even help me pay that bill for OUR child. :cry:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Lovie - Congratulations on your engagement! What lovely news but we are all still waiting for your proposal story ;)

Congratulations on all the great gender scans. Mine is on Friday and I will be officially half-way on Saturday. I can feel and see LO moving now. It is like there is an alien in my belly (in a good way!). I love lying in bed and watching the little looney roll and kick. He seems to go crazy in the bath or when DH puts his hand on my belly. I think it is a warmth thing.

Blu - Grrr. Money is such a difficult one. I wonder why DH is happy to split the bills 50:50 but not your vital medical care. I'm not sure of your personal situation but would it work to set up an account which you both pay into and from which you can pay medical bills and later clothes/nappies etc? Either way, when you are feeling calmer you need to sit down and chat about how this is going to work financially and explain how his comments have frustrated you. Good luck. DH and I have very different salaries (I earn more than 4 times his salary) and we have had our fair share of heated discussions on the subject. Ultimately, open communication is key.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Happy halfway to all the 20 weekers!

Blu - I'm sorry to hear you had it out with DH. My husband and I also keep our finances separate, mostly because we did it that way for years when we lived together before marriage, but also because then we don't have to ask permission of each other if we want to splurge on a treat for ourselves. That being said, I absolutely consider medical bills for the baby to be an "us" expense. I'm sure he realizes this too, but perhaps you caught him at a time when he is stressed about money or something else, so he just wasn't being reasonable? Surely he understands you can't compare buying a few baby outfits with $1300 in bills. You're not alone though, it took me MONTHS to convince DH that he should be helping me with the mortgage (I also make more than he does). Turns out he was just feeling financially pressed and needed a few months to work it into his budget. Now he still hates handing over the money, but understands that it is the fair thing to do...and I'm not stuck being broke while he's galavanting around spending his money on golfing every weekend!!!


----------



## lovie

Good morning snowflake mummies!

We had our scan yesterday and we found out that elfie is a by!:happydance::happydance: he wasn't shy with his willy the lady was measuring his leg to find out a due date and said "oh i can allready see he's a boy":cloud9: he was a little bit naughty with his arteries they need to find 4 different ones but half way through he rolled over and she couldy see inside the chest properly, i rolled onto my side but he still was hidden, i have to go back next tuesday to have the artery checked, im trying not to worry about it! They also do a DVD for us and they said they will do that for us next time as there is going to be more time. 

the baby was adorably, he was opening and closing his mouth and he had his hand on his head exactly like his pappa sleeps :)

Blu im sorry to here that the money division seems so unfair with you and your OH :( that really does seem unfair! really its unfair that you have to pay to have a baby!! the total we have paid is 10 pounds for scan pics! 

yay for more and more of us hitting the magic haf way mark! jumik gla dyour developing and enjoying your bump! 2016 congrats on a healthy (and still girly) scan :)

photo time, the random photo is his willy its right in the middle of the picture.
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









008.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









011.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2016

Blu...I thought I said in my post but I didn't actually say congrats to you on being 20 weeks too. It was why I posted cos you're one of my due date buddies. :)

I certainly don't think you're being irrational about the bills AT ALL. In fact I think it's awful he hasn't OFFERED to pay! 
We have all our money in a joint account. It would drive me crazy otherwise! We each get paid an "allowance" into a personal savings account which we can spend/save/splurge as we see fit!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats lovie another little boy!!

21 weeks today yay only 19 weeks to go, i think ill count down the weeks now doesn't seem as long then...


----------



## lovie

your more than half way mummyof2girlz:happydance: 

the 2nd half i think is going to drag a little for me, there are not so many mile stones.. 

the ones i can think of are 

v-day
3d scan
materity leave

can anyone think of any more? :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu - That isn't fair at all :( the baby is both of yours, and his health and birth shouldn't be seen as an expense but something that is needed and the responsibility of it all split. I hope your DH sees sense soon :hugs:

lovie - Congrats on being team :blue: I'll add your stork to the front page! Other milestones coming up are; 3rd Tri @ 27weeks, and then being Full Term @ 37 weeks :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Blu I'd be furious if I was you, baby is both of yours, so you should share the costs. Or you should say, he buys everything for baby (cot, pram, clothes, nappies, changing table) etc and you pick up the cost of making sure your baby arrives safely in this world! (sorry having an off day don't mean to sound so mean) 

Just clicked on first trimester and can't believe there are March babies out there already..... Makes it feel like time is flying a bit more. 

Hope everyone is well. I had an off day yesterday, I'm a very emotional person anyway. But my emotions have gone haywire with pregnancy. A colleague spoke to me yesterday like I was an idiot (undeserved my I add), normally I would've been upset about it. But kept it to myself till I got home and cried. But yesterday I just burst into tears, and I mean uncontrollable crying. I was so angry at myself for letting myself be seen to be so upset. Pregnancy does crazy things to me!


----------



## lovie

:hugs:babybell:hugs: im sorry you had a horrid run in with that person, nasty person!!

thanks for the aditional mile stones lolly :) not long now till we are in the 3rd tri:wacko: only 2 months!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Baby Bell :hugs: I don't think it's pregnancy that turns us into crazy, hormonal women but other people just turn into idiotic, mindless ball bags as soon as we get our BFP's :rofl: I hope you're feeling better today, don't let them get to you x


----------



## Chloe597

Blu, sorry your DH is being unreasonable! :hugs: Hopefully he will come around. My DH and I are lucky in that we make almost the same amount, and each put half our paychecks into joint accounts and just keep the rest in our personal accounts for other things that may come up, but we are always transferring from personal to joint, so I'm really not seeing the point of separating them out so much anymore, especially with a baby on the way.

Baby Bell, Sorry your emotions got a bit crazy. It happens, don't worry about it.:hugs:

I SAW my LO kick last night, as did DH, and he was able to feel it too....it was so amazing. The first time i've been able to look at my stomach and watch it pop as the LO was kicking :cloud9: Felt almost like a tickle inside of me, but looked like an alien from the outside :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good afternoon snowflakes :flower:

First - I want to say thank you, thank you, thank you so much ladies for your kind words. It makes me want to :cry: all over again! lol (hormones, I think) I was so furious yesterday that I couldn't even talk to DH. I'm in a better space today and think I can talk to him without loosing my mind in the process. 

Lovie congrats on being team :blue: Welcome!!!

BabyBell some people are just miserable in life and feel it necessary to hurt people to make themselves feel better. I'm sorry you had such an awful experience. 

Yaye Chloe for seeing kicks from the outside and DH being able to feel them. How awesome!!! I'm so jealous -waiting for my turn to experience the same. 

Again, thanks to all of you ladies. You are such a wonderful group of gals! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aw Blu - so glad you're feeling better :)


----------



## samj732

Baby bell, I feel your pain. I have one awful co-worker too. I try to ignore her best I can, but with the hormones it just upsets me more then usual. Evil b*tches I tell ya :flower:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lovie said:


> your more than half way mummyof2girlz:happydance:
> 
> the 2nd half i think is going to drag a little for me, there are not so many mile stones..
> 
> the ones i can think of are
> 
> v-day
> 3d scan
> materity leave
> 
> can anyone think of any more? :)

eeekk i know so exciting! I am on leave till my maternity already lol so Thats out for me.. Can only think of Packing hospital bag now that is exciting can Not wait to pack it! Setting up cot/nursery ect. I have a 32wk scan in October so looking forward to that. I seem to have something every month to keep me occupied July my youngest birthday and party Aug is oh birthday Sep is our anniversary Oct scan and Halloween.. November due month. And as of Friday i have a lovely six weeks of school holidays to make it through!:nope:


----------



## lovie

aww makes me :cry: thinking about packing the hospital bag, it makes it feel so real, i can't wait!

chloe thats great about seeing the kicks!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lovie.. Same here! Think ill try hold off till 30 weeks before Packing it if i can


----------



## ttc_lolly

I didn't pack mine last time until I was 36 weeks!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey al just popping in to say i had my 16 week appt and everythings good heartbeat was in the 140's.. and i go for my 20 week scan on august 13th.. grrr i cant wait to find out i think im going to go cazy waiting lol!!


----------



## Baby Bell

It's too soon for me to pack my bag.......but I got the most beautiful changing bag for my birthday in May, I can't wait to pack up the baby stuff in it. 

Thanks everyone, I was off today so have had a chance To sort my head out. I wish I was quick enough to speak back, I'm just not! But iv only got till November to go on Matty leave:happydance:

Just been to Asda and got the most cutest baby blanket, it's yellow with a winni the pooh on it, so cute.

Btw Lolly my OH and me staying team Yellow, can we have a yellow stork please? :kiss:


----------



## toothfairy29

Love to Blu and baby bell. Sorry you've both been having hard times. Am finding it hard to keep track of everyone at minute as I'm doing long 11 hour days at work :-( 

Only 2 more sleeps for me and imsotired til our scans!!


----------



## 1Timer29

I feel like the bad news does not stop. I am finally feeling better and eating after many weeks of HG. I worked up enough strength to take the licensing exam to be a Registered Nurse on Monday and I got a call for an interview today. But as I was getting dressed for my interview, I got a knock on the door from a neighbor. Someone ran over my chihuahua and just kept going. Right outside my house. I had to put it out of my mind and still try to make my interview. Now I am home and all the emtions are hitting me. It doesn't help that the pregnancy hormones have made me extra weepy even before this. 

:cry:


----------



## 1Timer29

I feel like the bad news does not stop. I am finally feeling better and eating after many weeks of HG. I worked up enough strength to take the licensing exam to be a Registered Nurse on Monday and I got a call for an interview today. But as I was getting dressed for my interview, I got a knock on the door from a neighbor. Someone ran over my chihuahua and just kept going. Right outside my house. I had to put it out of my mind and still try to make my interview. Now I am home and all the emtions are hitting me. It doesn't help that the pregnancy hormones have made me extra weepy even before this. 

:cry:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: 1timer, I have two pups and can't imagine the heartbreak :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Chloe - that's so exciting you could see it from the outside!

Afm: scheduled all my maternity classes and hospital tour. Were doing: Lamaze, infant CPR, infant care and breastfeeding classes. So hopefully once these are done we will be baby pros!


----------



## munch

Congrats on baby boy Lovie :) 

Blu...what a hard situation, I would be furious with your not so darling husband but that will just sap your energy, so I suggest a "serious talk" with him over weekend putting your point across as best as possible. After all it's his baby too and your doing all tge hard work by carrying and birthing his offspring. In my opinion :). 

Babybell... Sorry to hear about your not so nice work colluege, don't worry about bursting into tears, hopefully it made them feel really bad! Hormones are a shocker though, I can cry when it rains on my washing :) 

1timer... Sorry to hear about your pup. How horrible, did it survive? Sounds like it didn't :( Lots of hugs your way x 

Ok girls hope week only improves for those of you having issues x


----------



## sandra84

My baby has changed genders, ha! Now expecting a boy. :)


----------



## daydream

sandra - oh my! haha! Well welcome to team :blue:! I'm watching your vlogs as I finish up work today :)


----------



## 1Timer29

munch said:


> Congrats on baby boy Lovie :)
> 
> Blu...what a hard situation, I would be furious with your not so darling husband but that will just sap your energy, so I suggest a "serious talk" with him over weekend putting your point across as best as possible. After all it's his baby too and your doing all tge hard work by carrying and birthing his offspring. In my opinion :).
> 
> Babybell... Sorry to hear about your not so nice work colluege, don't worry about bursting into tears, hopefully it made them feel really bad! Hormones are a shocker though, I can cry when it rains on my washing :)
> 
> 1timer... Sorry to hear about your pup. How horrible, did it survive? Sounds like it didn't :( Lots of hugs your way x
> 
> Ok girls hope week only improves for those of you having issues x

No, it did not survive. DH and I buried her in the backyard.


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry 1Timer that is awful.

I am still barely feeling anything and I am so hoping nothing is wrong! At least my scan is Fri so I won't have to wait too long to find out. Fx'd everything is just fine!


----------



## juless

1Timer29, I'm sorry for your loss *hugs*
I recently had to put two dogs down due to illness in the span of a month. One my first "baby", my pomeranian, and the second our older beagle, who had belonged to my deceased uncle. It was a very hard time, still is and I still have my moments where I cry a little thinking of them, but I feel lucky to be pregnant during it. It reminds me that life goes on and there are still wonderful things in the world to be excited for. I hope the thoughts of your little one helps you to heal in the loss of your little pup.


----------



## expatttc

Blu...sorry to hear about the budget talk...does he know how much things cost? Maybe you could make up a chart and have a chat with him about it? My DH and I agreed that since we moved to this last posting for his work, he's covering the major expenses. I'm working as a consultant, but my earnings went against my student loans. Once that goes, we'll balance things based on who is earning the major salary.

Babybell - I actually have been googling about how long hormone swings last!! Have had a few days this week of feeling incredibly sensitive - poor DH is taking the brunt of it! I think that I'm practicing deep breathing exercises more for management of my emotions than anything else...

1timer... I'm sorry to hear about your loss - particularly that the person didn't even stop driving! Sending you lots of positive thoughts, and I hope your interview went well.

Hi to all other ladies, having a hard time keeping on top of all going on with the board. No major news from my side - have my 19 week scan next wednesday, and having a major issue finding an obs/gyn back in Ontario while living abroad!! A month of emails and middle of the night phone calls (due to time differences) and no replies with the information we need for our insurance company........sigh.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Hi everyone,
sorry its been a while since i posted last.
Just wondering if anyone of you know if a really bumpy ride can hurt your unborn baby? we took our Golf cart down by the lake a few days ago and it was extremely bumpy(we didn't realize it would be that bad), i had to hold onto my belly as i could really feel it shaking, well ever since then i havent felt the baby move much at all, do you think im just being paranoid? 
i have my 20 week appointment on Tuesday and i will find out how the baby is doing, but i just cant help but worry, i haven't had any cramps or anything :shrug:

hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## 2016

Mum21boy1girl said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry its been a while since i posted last.
> Just wondering if anyone of you know if a really bumpy ride can hurt your unborn baby? we took our Golf cart down by the lake a few days ago and it was extremely bumpy(we didn't realize it would be that bad), i had to hold onto my belly as i could really feel it shaking, well ever since then i havent felt the baby move much at all, do you think im just being paranoid?
> i have my 20 week appointment on Tuesday and i will find out how the baby is doing, but i just cant help but worry, i haven't had any cramps or anything :shrug:
> 
> hope you are all doing well!!

I certainly don't think a bumpy road can harm your babe. :hugs: They are so cushioned on all sides with water, then muscle and some fat. They probably found it quite soothing! My sister lives an hour down a very bumpy dirt road which she had to travel at least once if not four times a day in a farm van with almost no suspension left! Only thing was when her daughter was born they found the best way to get her to sleep was to take her down the bumpy road again. :)


----------



## expatttc

Mum21, I was really worried about that as well with all of the potholes around here! The roads are more like swiss cheese than anything else. 

I was told by my GP that the baby is incredibly well cushioned, like 2016 said, in their own little incredibly sturdy water balloon, and that I should only worry about big jolts, like what would happen if I took a fall, but even then - that signs of problems would be cramping, spotting or leakage of any fluids. I was also told that when riding on roads like that, be sure to wear my seatbelt low (under the bump) since that's the safest way... :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby Bell - will add you a yellow stork :)

1 timer - That is so awful :nope: I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Sandra - Ooops! Congrats on being team :blue: will change your stork now!

mum21boy1girl - Don't worry about a bumpy road hun, your little baby is tucked up safe and sound inside of you, your uterus and all that fluid!

Happy 21 weeks to me :wohoo:


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi.. today is my bday. my daughter turned 8 months today and tomorrow i will be 17weeks yay lol!! how is everyone else!!


----------



## Baby Bell

1timer, that's so sad I'm so sorry for your loss! It's so sad having to bury your family pet:hugs:

Thanks lolly:happydance:

Expattic I hope you get your drs sorted, you would think someone woul be able to sort something or you:shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Awful back pain on the left side today. Maybe I slept funny? It's not lower back pain, more so in the middle like at my natural waistline. Scan is tomorrow and hopefully baby is healthy and cooperative. Still not feeling much movement. A little thing here and there but barely noticeable. Hope all is ok in there. Hope everyone here is doing well.

Oh and I'm half way today.


----------



## Chloe597

Happy Birthday bbygurl!!

expattc, thats when my scan is too :) Are you finding out the gender? I can't wait :) Sounds like you are having 'fun' with the insurance companies! I hope you get it all sorted out!

1timer, so sorry:hugs: I'm an animal lover/owner and I know i would be devistated if that happened to me.


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you chloe for the happy birthday wish!!


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Thanks girls for the reasurance :hugs:


bbygurl719- Happy Birthday!! hope you have a nice day :flower:

ImSoTired- i hope everything goes well at your scan tomorrow, and congrats on the half way mark :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy Birthday bbygurl :) and happy half way ImSoTired :yipee:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

1 timer - how awful :hugs: so sorry for your loss. That jerk could've at least stopped...so inconsiderate. 

Mum21boy1girl - I think you little one is fine. Remember we are still early so fetal movements vary so much right now. Some days I feel him all day long and some days not at all. Expatttc makes a great point about seat belt and placement. 

Lolly - Happy 21 weeks!!!! :happydance:

bbygurl719 - Happy birthday to you :cake: and happy 7 months to your little one. Happy 17 weeks tomorrow! 

ImSoTired - Congrats!!! I'm sorry to hear about your back pain, I had pain in that area a few weeks ago and I found out I was having back spasms and given a pregnancy safe muscle relaxer. I use a heating pads when it hurts (I try not to use the muscle relaxer) and I just brought a pregnancy pillow last night - THE BEST THING EVER! Why didn't I do that before. I slept through the night like a baby. I'm sure all is well, maybe just be the position baby is in at the moment. 

AFM - My scan went great today. Bubs wasn't going crazy like last time b/c I didn't drink fruit juice but was being most uncooperative with the tech. She managed to get all of the shots she needed but it took a long time. Dr. gave me and bubs two thumbs up. Everything looked great on him and everything was fine with me. I get my glucose test next appointment - yuck. And he's most definitely still a boy.


----------



## toothfairy29

That's great news Blu! I'm both excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow! Wonder if my boy instincts are right?!


----------



## samj732

Congrats on all the scans and halfway marks!

Happy birthday bbygurl!!

4 sleeps until my scan and MY bday! :happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i can Not believe my little girl is 6 Tomorrow! My baby girl is all grown up! Makes me a little sad :-( ... Party on Saturday twenty little girls! Its seems there are loads of pregnant people about most of the mums at school have bumps... my Hubby bought some really cute little blue booties today feels more real for him since the scan and Its great to see his excitement. If i had Not have dragged him away i think he would have bought most of the new born clothes in mothercare. Hope everyone is well..


----------



## kitty2385

happy birthday to your little girl today mummyof2 :) Good luck with the party with all those girls as well, i can see that being a bit chaotic! lol x


----------



## toothfairy29

:blue:Hello ladies.

Just been shopping after my scan! All is good and we are team :blue::blue::blue::blue: a little boy!! Just what I thought it was and what we hoped for! We're thrilled! I cried lots!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww yay!! Congrats toothfairy :yipee: shall add a :blue: stork to your name now x


----------



## juless

So many happy gender scans! I am feeling much better now about having another little lady. I'm very excited to meet her and to get out all those cute pink clothes we have! :D


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye toothfairy! Welcome to team :blue: 

Happy birthday to your dd Mummyof2 :cake:

Glad you are feeling better Juless :hugs: 2 DDs is going to be absolutely fab!

I went in to work today only find out they were doing another project and using industrial strength adhesive. I got them to fax over the health and safety stuff and it said it contained a product that is known to cause fetal defects - umm negative!! I flew out of the door and will work from home today :)

This morning when I was laying in bed trying to convince myself to get up for work the little one was kicking in his normal location. I put my hand there to feel and WHAM! the biggest kick I've felt yet, this one pushed my hand up a little. If DH was there he would've been able to feel it from the outside but he was already off to work :growlmad: Oh well, at least I know they are getting strong enough for him to feel now :)

Happy Friday snowflakes :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks everyone for the birthday wishies..and happy birthday to ur dd mommyof2!! all these gender scans are akig me jelou i wont find out til august 13th :(


----------



## Momto3and...

Can you add a :pink: to the first page for me? I was missed, but we are having our first girl! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey ladies this may be long but we're team :pink: lolly if you want to add it!

It's very exciting and we are so happy and kind of surprised it's a girl. . The doctor said that baby looks good and healthy. I DO have an anterior placenta which is why the kicks I feel are weak and few and far between. Baby did NOT want her picture taken and kept her hands over her face and kept turning away. Needless to say they didn't get all the shots they needed but they got enough to be confident that all is ok. I do have to go back in 3 weeks to get a few more measurements that baby wouldn't cooperate with today but they said there isn't any reason to worry about it...they think everything looks good. As for the high afp analyte they said it may mean that I'll have a low birth weight baby so they will be checking on the growth at the 32wk scan but that everything looks fine for now and they aren't concerned. They do have my due date as later than my OB but my OB said he won't change it because it's only off by 3 days. So technically I'm 19w 5d according to these ppl but I'm 20w 1d according to my OB and he says close enough. I did have a slight panic attack during my scan because I was sooo worried and my bp was a little high but as I said my nerves were crazy. Then I relaxed a bit and now I'm fine. I hope I can enjoy it. DH and I went to buy a few cute little girly outfits and the baby furniture after the appt. The whole family is just so excited. So relieved everything is fine.:cloud9:

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## munch

Congrat to all the gender reveals! They are certainly coming thick and fast now. Ours is on Monday. We have 3 girls between us (step daughter), I still have strong lean towards boy as this pregnancy is so different to my others. Will not be upset if it's another girl as I know girls, and LOVE my girls who are both lying beside me in bed reading at the moment on this cold foggy winter morning! Not feeling many kicks at all, can't wait till he/she gets more active! 

Enjoy weekend snowflakes :) x


----------



## juless

Congrats on more girlies!!
Man, I think had the most energy this evening I've had in weeks! Put it to good use and got some sanding/filling holes done in our new place. The walls are a mess! We've been working on getting them ready to be painted for almost two weeks now! I wore a really good painting mask when filling holes, didn't want to breathe in the stinky stuff, but didn't when sanding. Had the window wide open though. Either way there's a gross old rug full of dust in the room I was working in so now my lungs feel all yucky! Should have worn the mask the whole time but it was so hot and hard to breathe in. Of course now I'm a bit paranoid about the dust, but I did the same work in DD's room before she was born and all was well. Did a bit of research too that it's ok to sand when pregnant. I don't think I should have to worry much, eh? Baby is kicking me like crazy too, lol, she she seems okay in there!


----------



## samj732

munch, my scan is Monday too! :)

Congrats to all the new gender reveals!

juless, sounds like everything is ok.


----------



## stark18

Ugh, nothing worse than being an emotional wreck and having no clue why? I've cried three times already today. My DH is looking at me like I'm crazy and I don't blame him because I can't even begin to tell him why I'm crying.


----------



## Evian260

Hi ladies - had my scan, we decided to find out gender instead of it being a surprise, and we are team :pink:!!!!

We have a son already so we are super excited!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: Evian!


----------



## Evian260

Thanks lolly!!!!!


----------



## Evian260

Stark - I went off on my OH yesterday for absolutely no reason.... I felt terrible!!!! Damn hormones


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi everyone, well against my very strong gut feeling, we are team :pink: I'm completely in shock. I just hadn't imagined LO as a girl! The sonographer wasn't 100% though so I'm not going out buying loads of girly outfits just yet!

She is breach at the moment and VERY active which explains why I have been feeling lots of kicking and rolls. The only slight concern is that I have two fibroids, and because of the risk of bleeding and going into premature labour I will now give birth in a Consultant-led Unit. I also need to have scans at 28 and 36 weeks so I'll ask them again for a gender prediction. DS-S is distraught. He was desperate for a brother (he really doesn't get on with his sister on his Mum's side - I don't blame him, she is verging on feral) so now I have to persuade him that this one will be different. Sigh.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Honey.Bee and welcome to team :pink: (we think!)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on the scans and gender reveals ladies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

We have a lot of baby girls on the way here in Snowflakes :) I wonder if that's the way it'll be or if we'll have a boom of boys next week!?

Feeling extremely happy this weekend :D have started feeling proper kicks and jabs from baby, those ones that wobble your bump :cloud9: I completely forgot what they were like! I've been flutters and slight movements for ages now, so have just been waiting for these to come along & now they have!

My DD also did a bit of modelling for Emma Bunton's (a Spice Girl to all you ladies over the pond who might not know her by real name!) baby clothing range and she's now in the catalogues and the internet, will be on TV soon so feeling immense pride and joy about that too! xx


----------



## Baby Bell

I'm 18 weeks today:happydance:
Feeling baby move when I'm being still for long periods, OH can't feel it yet:nope:

Congrats on all the gender reveals. 

That's great Lolly a good experience for our daughter.

Honey.bee I'm sure your wee boy will love his baby sister specially if he will remember her being so little. Will be really protective of her :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Lolly that's great news! Congrats! Your dd is adorable! Emma is baby spice?


----------



## munch

How cute Lolly, hope clothing range is really successful! 

There does seem to be a pink theme running.... It's about 12 hours till I find out. The suspense is driving me mad :) 

Xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks ladies - yes a definite pink theme running through the snowflakes! Still trying to get my head around the fact that LO is a girl. DS-S a little better today - he says he's hoping for a tomboy at the very least!

Great news Lolly about the modelling range for DD. She will be keeping her little sister in nappies soon! I looked online but couldn't find her in any of the photos. Please post us a link so we can all admire how cure she is x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thank you for the happy birthdays needless to say the party was hectic i swear a bunch of little girls are as rough as boys but we only had four minor bumps on the bouncey castle and a few tears from my lo It was certainly a case of Its my party ill cry if i want to! But the spoilt little madam got lots of presents and money which cheered her up! I have been feeling really tired recently having a few naps a day! Think i am a little stressed out could really do with a few days away! Feeling movement all the time now which is great except when it wakes me up at half four every morning.. Its great to see what everyone is having lots of little baby girls these boys are going to be out numbered in my youngest year at school there is only Seven boys to twenty girls must have been a girl boom then lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Awesome news about DD Lolly! She is just the cutest.

Stark I've been feeling emotional too lately...darn hormones.

Honey.Bee my little one is breech too and very active as well. Everyone kept saying it was very early too feel so much but that's why. If he would only kick when dh tries to feel. He stops instantly. It makes me seem like I'm lying...


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey ladies :wave:

Glad everyone's good. Just to let you all know and to stop then stem of girl babies, i had a private gender scan at 17+3 and i'm having a boy!!!!!


----------



## Evian260

congrats lilmisscheer!!!!!!


----------



## goldie66

Hi ya girls, forgot about this post.doh.

I'm team :blue: :happydance:

I've been moved forward another 7days as a big baby so now due 8th Dec.

Hope everyone doing great..xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

OT how do I add a pic? Getting really frustrated, tried on my phone, oh phone and iPad :growlmad:


----------



## Baby Bell

It's ok, my bf googled it hehe.............here's my 18 weeks bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







dafd5e9e.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) here's the link to the outfit she wears (hope it works as I'm using my phone); https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...|cat_29446088|Dresses+and+skirts|29446483.htm

Here's a pic from the catalogue!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/a2b10e2c.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful bump Baby Bell :) (the 4 B's :haha:)


----------



## Baby Bell

Aww so adorable lolly!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Is that your little girl lolly? She's so cute!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks BB :)

It is indeed toothfairy! She's pulling a bit of a funny face in that pic, I'm sure they got better pics than that at the shoot :haha: but she still looks cute anyway x


----------



## juless

She's so cute lolly!!! That's so awesome! :D


----------



## Evian260

So cute!


----------



## munch

Hi girls...... Had my 20 week scan today and our little baby BOY is healthy and everything appears normal!!! 

WE ARE OVER THE MOON......he will have 3 big sisters to deal with. The scan was just beautiful! 

Xxx


----------



## munch

:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations munch!!! Welcome to team blue xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awwww that's fab news munch!! :yipee: I'll add your :blue: stork now :) x


----------



## munch

Thanks Toothfairy and Lolly.... Still on cloud 9! 

Lolly loving Amber in that cute dress, looks like an adorable range. Wonder if we will ever get it over here....x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats and welcome to team :blue: munch!


----------



## Chloe597

Lolly, your DD is so cute! Lovely little model :)

Reading all the new gender reveals is making me even more excted for my scan on Wednesday. This thread seems to be dominated by pink over blue! can't wait to see where I fit in :)

Been feeling my LO a lot at night and in the early morning, which is really when I'd rather not feel him/her, lol. I hope this doesn't mean he/she will be a night owl like DH is! I don't think I could handle that. On another note, i've noticed my cats like to lay on my lap and purr. I wonder if LO can feel the virbrations from the purring??


----------



## Baby Bell

Chloe my cats love my bump too, I think they can sense baby.......they did it last time too. Even my cat that's really anti social does it.....and I'm sure he normally only stays with us for the food :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

My lo moves a lot during the day at work and a little at night after dinner but not much. I think he tires himself out during the day and goes to sleep when I do.


----------



## shytwin25

congrats munch!!! team blue!! :D


----------



## Evian260

Congrats munch!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats munch welcome to team blue!!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Brilliant news Munch! SO delighted for you :hugs:

Lolly - defo going to buy the apple dress! Your DD looks so cute in it -I'm sure it will sell out!

Blu - ah is that why I can feel so much movement? I wondered why! It was so strong this morning, it woke me up! Did your midwife tell you when LO should turn? I guess they've still got plenty of time?

BB - Loving the bump photo - thanks for posting x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Honey she said baby had plenty of time to turn so not to worry. It's still very early.


----------



## Kels815

I'm having a boy. He is breech. I've also been feeling movement since the 16 wk mark. I had no idea it had to do with him being breech. :) 

He also stops moving the minute I have DH put his hand on my belly.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Cute pic Kels!


----------



## samj732

What an exhausting day, bubs did NOT want to cooperate with the ultrasound tech and I was under the wand for 50 minutes while she was trying to get all the pictures she wanted. Then bubs decided to flip over and face my feet, so I didn't even get a profile shot :( Anyways, she told me 99% :pink: which I am over the moon about.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww sorry bubs wasn't very cooperative Samj :hugs: I take it everything looked ok though? Congrats and welcome to team :pink: !! I shall add you a stork to the front page now :)

I am feeling a bit lucky today! I entered a competetion to become a tester for one of the major car seat brands in the UK and someone just gave me a call and told me I'd been picked :yipee: we get a brand new carseat fitted and give 4 little reports back on how we are finding it, and that's basically it! After that, it's mine to keep :D I know these seats aren't cheap either so I'm very pleased at the moment! x


----------



## juless

Awesome lolly! That would be so great!! :D

Congrats on joining team pink samj732!! My little one was the same way, took over an hour! Most of that I had to pee SO BAD too, lol!


----------



## Evian260

that's awesome lolly! congrats sam on team :pink:!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

How awesome Lolly!

Congrats on team :pink: Samj. My lo was the same way, I was on that table forever!


----------



## ImSoTired

Same here ladies. Baby was very uncooperative and I was there for an hour and I still have to go back for a few they missed. On the plus side I've been feeling a little bit of movemnet here and there for the last few days. It's very light and not at all constant but I know it's her. So happy I finally feel something that I KNOW is her.:flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats to everyone on the gender scans, adorable model LO's and beautiful bumps!!!

I have my 20 week scan today -- DH and I are team yellow, but an ultrasound tech at my work was scanning the baby at 14 weeks for me (a quick look to say hello after I'd had some spotting in the morning). The tech accidentally called baby a "she" so I'm thinking it probably is a girl, even though I didn't have her confirm. Will be SOOO tempting to find out today, but trying hard to stay strong....


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> Congrats to everyone on the gender scans, adorable model LO's and beautiful bumps!!!
> 
> I have my 20 week scan today -- DH and I are team yellow, but an ultrasound tech at my work was scanning the baby at 14 weeks for me (a quick look to say hello after I'd had some spotting in the morning). The tech accidentally called baby a "she" so I'm thinking it probably is a girl, even though I didn't have her confirm. Will be SOOO tempting to find out today, but trying hard to stay strong....

Yay for your scan today! You are pretty strong staying team yellow but I could never I'm too anxious and eager!Good luck and I hope you get to stay team :yellow: How surprised you will be when baby arrives!


----------



## Krippy

GenYsuperlady said:


> Congrats to everyone on the gender scans, adorable model LO's and beautiful bumps!!!
> 
> I have my 20 week scan today -- DH and I are team yellow, but an ultrasound tech at my work was scanning the baby at 14 weeks for me (a quick look to say hello after I'd had some spotting in the morning). The tech accidentally called baby a "she" so I'm thinking it probably is a girl, even though I didn't have her confirm. Will be SOOO tempting to find out today, but trying hard to stay strong....

I know how you feel...We are team yellow too but with our u/s tomorrow we are being tempted. I know we will stick to our guns but having the option sure makes it harder! lol GL at your scan!


----------



## bbygurl719

god im so jelous of all the gender reveals. it is still forever away for me. i wont find out until August 13th if baby cooraperates which i have my fingers crossed


----------



## ImSoTired

20w5d. Gained 12 lbs so far...:blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0347.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Hi everybody!!

had my scan this morning and baby would not sit still lol but we found out we are expecting.. :pink:
baby kept siting upside down was really cute, but the sonagrapher got all the measurements and there right on track with my dates, i only got one decent 3d picture, but i go back for another ultrasound at 30 weeks!! 
my daughter was so exited she is having a baby sister, i think my son was a bit disappointed but i will include him on buying some things for her and maybe that will excite him a bit more :)

i am really happy as my mum passed away unexpectedly 3 yr ago, and if we had a girl we were going to use my mums name as her middle name, so its a little special too :)

hope you are all feeling well :) :flower:


----------



## toothfairy29

Mum21boy1girl said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> had my scan this morning and baby would not sit still lol but we found out we are expecting.. :pink:
> baby kept siting upside down was really cute, but the sonagrapher got all the measurements and there right on track with my dates, i only got one decent 3d picture, but i go back for another ultrasound at 30 weeks!!
> my daughter was so exited she is having a baby sister, i think my son was a bit disappointed but i will include him on buying some things for her and maybe that will excite him a bit more :)
> 
> i am really happy as my mum passed away unexpectedly 3 yr ago, and if we had a girl we were going to use my mums name as her middle name, so its a little special too :)
> 
> hope you are all feeling well :) :flower:

Congratulations!!!!!! Glad all is well xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Mum21boy1girl!!!

Cute bump pic ImSoTired!!!

GenYsuperlady hope all went well on your scan today. 

Krippy good luck on your scan tomorrow. 

bbygurl719 you haven't gotten that long, Aug is right around the corner.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful bump ImSoTired :) don't worry about weight gain, it's neccesary! You'll shed it once bubs is here.

Congrats & welcome to team :pink: Mum21boy1girl!! Wow we do have a lot of little girlies due come the end of this year :D

Good luck for all the other scans upcoming this week and next, can't wait to hear all about them :)

I have my 22 week MW appointment on Thursday, then they become quite regular after that. It's all getting so exciting!


----------



## Kezza123

Hi all. Congratulations to everybody on their gender scans. How exciting!. We had ours on Monday and found out we are :blue: We are so pleased although my daughter did say "oh no" when the lady told us lol. Bless she so wanted a sister! Hope everybody is keeping well. I'm enjoying reading all the updates.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats ladies on the gender scans! I am twenty two weeks in the morning only eight teen to go if i go to term.. Constantly craving marmite on toast Dipped in a cup of tea! And quavers in pot noodles lots of salt. Causing me a fair amount of heartburn which Ive suffered with in every pregnancy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on your :blue: bump Kezza! Will update the first page with your stork :)

Ewwww muumyof2girlz... marmite on toast dunked in tea!?! That is seriously wrong :rofl: I haven't had any cravings really, just constantly thirsty but I guess that's a good thing.

Can't wait to hear baby's HB tomorrow at my MW appt :yipee:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye for your mw appointment Lolly. I can't wait until I have my next appointment - 3 weeks away...doh!

Yaye on 22 weeks soon Mummy!


----------



## joeliza24

You were right...it's definitely a boy! :) 

Baby's HR was 163 so I guess the HR theory doesn't always work.




ttc_lolly said:


> joeliza24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> My hospital is taking part of a nation-wide fetal growth study, and as a participant, I get a handful of additional ultrasounds (inc some in 3D) throughout my pregnancy. I just got home from my first visit. The FHR was 173 and baby is measuring 11 weeks. This pic has a good angle of the nub - I know it's super early but any gender guesses?
> 
> WOW now that is amazing!!! I'm not jealous at all :lol:
> 
> Picture is so good! I'm going to guess boy, although the HR was over 150! The nub is over the 90 degree angle suggesting it isn't going to go down and form a vagina. I can't wait to see if I'm right! What do you think?Click to expand...


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks for the response blu but it sure the heck feels like forever away lol i found out at 16 weeks with Aaryella cuz i had placenta previa and had to be scanned every 4 weeks from 12 weeks to 24 weeks


----------



## ttc_lolly

joeliza24 said:


> You were right...it's definitely a boy! :)
> 
> Baby's HR was 163 so I guess the HR theory doesn't always work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeliza24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> My hospital is taking part of a nation-wide fetal growth study, and as a participant, I get a handful of additional ultrasounds (inc some in 3D) throughout my pregnancy. I just got home from my first visit. The FHR was 173 and baby is measuring 11 weeks. This pic has a good angle of the nub - I know it's super early but any gender guesses?
> 
> WOW now that is amazing!!! I'm not jealous at all :lol:
> 
> Picture is so good! I'm going to guess boy, although the HR was over 150! The nub is over the 90 degree angle suggesting it isn't going to go down and form a vagina. I can't wait to see if I'm right! What do you think?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Yaaaay :wohoo: I love guessing right!!

Congrats on your :blue: bump :) I'll update the front page with your stork!


----------



## Chloe597

Had my scan this morning, and baby is a girl!! :pink: I'm so excited! This is my first, and I didn't care what I was having, but now i'm excited to stop calling her 'it', and to be able to buy clothes that are not gender neutral :) She was measuring right on track and all her little organs are forming beautifully. I think this is my last ultrasound, so I won't be seeing her until she arrives in the flesh sometime around Dec 16 :) I'll attach some of the scan pictures. The one of baby's face looking like a cyborg is so scary! lol. The ultrasound tech called it the skelatore face (from the Heman cartoons here in the US)

Congrats to all the new gender reveals! I'm off to Costa Rica on Friday for 10 days, so I'll have a lot to catch up on when i get back!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Profile Bubbles.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 4









It's a girl.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 3









Baby Face.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww fantastic scan photos Chloe! Congrats and welcome to team :pink: I'll add your stork now!


----------



## juless

Congrats on the great scans! So nice to see all the cute baby pics! :D Can you believe we're all at halfway, or approaching it? Time is flying by!!


----------



## Evian260

congrats chloe! i know i love being able to buy girly stuff now, we have tons of boy stuff from my first so bring on the pink!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

[IMG]https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/20weeks-1.jpg[/IMG]

My little baby was smiling for us!!!

We had a wonderful 20 week scan. The sonographer went quickly, but everything looked super normal, and the baby was dating right on target! He even did an extra close look at the heart because he knows I work in pediatric cardiology and would want to see it more in detail :happydance:

We are still :yellow: -- I didn't look during the potty shot...both my DH and mom cheated and looked, but neither could tell me what they were looking at, and in fact, neither was even sure if they saw legs in the shot! I mean, if you're going to cheat, at least be good at it!

That was baby's last scan assuming all goes well...next stop: glucose testing :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

GenY your baby is so cute! It does look like a little smile! I wish we could get a good shot of baby's profile but it seems she is not very photogenic because she never stays still long enough, takes her hands from her face, or the ultrasound is just poor quality looking....:shrug: Your baby looks amazing! Congrats on the great scan and congrats on being able to stay team yellow! 

My next ultrasound is on the 10th of Aug where they will finish up the measurements they missed. Hope baby poses for a better pic and all the measurments are fine. 

I'm not sure when my glucose test will be but my next OB appt is on the 9th of Aug so maybe then? They would surely tell me before-hand right?


----------



## daydream

congrats on being team :pink: Chloe!

And GenY what a great profile shot!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I get the glucose test at 28 weeks...thought it would be the 24 week appointment but apparently that is just a chat.
Then after 28 weeks, we go to an appointment every two weeks!!! I can't believe it!
Here's hoping you all get such a clear profile shot soon -- I was lucky, baby was in great position to show all parts. Clearly, a show-off :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats on the scans ladies and geny you must have amazing self control! . . . . Lolly Its amazing marmite on toast dipped in tea with two sugars now Ive wrote that i have to have some lol! It makes my husband Bork! He didnt mind me using quavers as a spoon for my pot noodles tho ha ha.. Wish i was the type of woman who craved fruit slightly worried i will have to be crane lifted off my sofa and out of the window to get to the hospital for the birth!


----------



## Honey.Bee

GenYsuperlady said:


> [IMG]https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/20weeks-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My little baby was smiling for us!!!
> 
> We had a wonderful 20 week scan. The sonographer went quickly, but everything looked super normal, and the baby was dating right on target! He even did an extra close look at the heart because he knows I work in pediatric cardiology and would want to see it more in detail :happydance:
> 
> We are still :yellow: -- I didn't look during the potty shot...both my DH and mom cheated and looked, but neither could tell me what they were looking at, and in fact, neither was even sure if they saw legs in the shot! I mean, if you're going to cheat, at least be good at it!
> 
> That was baby's last scan assuming all goes well...next stop: glucose testing :dohh:

Aw - super cute pic Gen. I was amazed by the detail of the 20 week scan. Our sonographer did some flow views for the heart and you could see all of the chambers. Unbelievable! Did you get that too? I couldn't believe that something so amazing could be made in 20 weeks. The complexity of the body amazes me anyway, but even more so now x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Honey.Bee -- yes I got to see all four chambers, and he did the Doppler color flow through all the valves to make sure they were well-developed. I was also able to see the pulmonary artery and aorta as they left the heart! It's BRILLIANT...and so amazing...really incomprehensible how quickly that little poppy seed has become a mini-human!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww what a perfect scan pic GenY :) such a cute little nose!

I have my GTT next month, think I'll be around 27 weeks. They should give you advance warning ImSoTired as it's a 2 hour testing and you have to sit around and wait to have your bloods rechecked.


----------



## Honey.Bee

ttc_lolly said:


> Awww what a perfect scan pic GenY :) such a cute little nose!
> 
> I have my GTT next month, think I'll be around 27 weeks. They should give you advance warning ImSoTired as it's a 2 hour testing and you have to sit around and wait to have your bloods rechecked.

Is GTT routine these days?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on your :blue: joeliza24!!

Congrats on your :pink: Chloe!!! I know what you mean about cyborg face :haha: I have two shots like that of my little man. Its creepy and hilarious at the same time. Too make it bad in one shot his mouth is open and the other one his mouth is closed so my little sis likes to flip between them back and forth and make up what "baby skeletor" is saying. 

Congrats on a great scan GenY!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks GenY and Lolly I'm sure they will tell me when the glucose test will be at my next OB appt on the 9th. I hope everything continus going well. I'm definately getting excited now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Honey.Bee said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Awww what a perfect scan pic GenY :) such a cute little nose!
> 
> I have my GTT next month, think I'll be around 27 weeks. They should give you advance warning ImSoTired as it's a 2 hour testing and you have to sit around and wait to have your bloods rechecked.
> 
> Is GTT routine these days?Click to expand...

No hun, not unless you have diabetes history in your family or your BMI is high x


----------



## daydream

ttc_lolly said:


> No hun, not unless you have diabetes history in your family or your BMI is high x

oh you ladies in the UK are lucky. I'm pretty sure it's a standard test in the US now


----------



## Krippy

It is standard in Canada too Daydream...I failed my 1 hour test last pregnancy so they are just having me do the 3 hour one to save everyone time! ;)

Congrats on all of the gender reveals and wonderful scans. We are still staying team yellow and had our 20 week scan today and our little bubs was a monkey. Wouldn't stop moving around, covered its face for the first 30 minutes and even if we wanted to know what sex it was it legs were crossed the whole entire time...lol

But it is fun to guess...what do you think? Boy or girl? Foot pic too...Added some bump pics too ;)

Hope everyone is well...feeling less lurky now that I have had my 20 week scan and everything looks perfect. I will try to be here more often!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120725-00010.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG-20120725-00014.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









19.5 ~.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









19.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daydream

Looking good Krippy!! And what a great profile shot, and that foot is adorable :) I love when they move around, it's makes everything seem so real! Are you feeling the movements as well?

I would guess :pink: based on the skull shape.


----------



## Krippy

I was thinking girl too but DH wants a boy as he is scared to have a girl! lol


----------



## juless

My guess is boy Krippy! Either way, what a cutie!!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Juless~!


----------



## munch

daydream said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> No hun, not unless you have diabetes history in your family or your BMI is high x
> 
> oh you ladies in the UK are lucky. I'm pretty sure it's a standard test in the US nowClick to expand...

Standard here in Australia too. I hate doing it! This will be my third time and it's such a drag and time wastet not to mention all the needles :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am going to say :blue: Krippy! Lovely pics :)

I think they should make it standard here really, I know of a lady who wasn't tested but her baby was enormous through growth scans so they did the test on her later on in her pregnancy and it came back she had GD. She didn't have family history and she wasn't overweight either :shrug: these things can just happen.

I am a little chubby and I have family history, so no getting out of it for me :haha: I'm 22 weeks today :wohoo: it's also been 126 days since I got my BFP and that's the same length I have left until my EDD, which I thought was pretty cool :D


----------



## mummyof2girlz

a lady asked me today how many days i have left! Her jaw hit the floor when i said i wasnt due till the end of November! Slightly concerned now Iam so uncomfortable my bump starts under my bbs i have another week and five days till my twenty four week appointment! Does anyone know when braxton hicks start as well? If Its Not your first.


----------



## shytwin25

hey i had my 19week scan and im measuring 2 days ahead! so my due date has changed to dec 17th... my lil boy was soo active
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120726_082227-1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120726_082302-1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Krippy

Congrats ShyTwin! What beautiful photos!


----------



## LillyLee

Had my 20 week scan this morning! Got all of our measurements and confirmed baby is still a girl! She has really long toes like her daddy and was being absolutely stubborn (also a daddy trait) about letting the tech measure her head, kept throwing it back whenever we tried to get a good shot. Silly girl!

Krippy my first thought when I saw the profile was boy! Either way baby's adorable!


----------



## stark18

It's starting to drive me a little insane that I don't know what we are having...Those of you staying team yellow have some major will power.

Anybody see anything in the pic that says girl. That's what the tech guessed but she also said she wouldn't bet on it.

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/011.jpg


----------



## Jumik

Hey guys I came across this link with useful info about pregnancy length (9mths? or 10 mths?) in another thread and just thought I'd share https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html . Interesting to see that i'm IN my fifth month already and not closing off my 4th as I thought.:shrug:

AFM: Had my scan on Monday. Everything is beyond fine with the baby (measuring ahead by 6dys). Doc found my placenta was low but not worried about it at all at this stage. Baby was in a crouched position facing my toes trying to get all snuggled up so no gender reveal for me yet :nope:


----------



## LillyLee

16 and 20 week profile shots! I personally think 16 weeks looks better. Today she was just wiggly and squirming all around and none of her face shots were the best.

And toes! I want to just kiss all over them! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









photo(4).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









toes.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Jumik said:


> Hey guys I came across this link with useful info about pregnancy length (9mths? or 10 mths?) in another thread and just thought I'd share https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html . Interesting to see that i'm IN my fifth month already and not closing off my 4th as I thought.:shrug:
> 
> AFM: Had my scan on Monday. Everything is beyond fine with the baby (measuring ahead by 6dys). Doc found my placenta was low but not worried about it at all at this stage. Baby was in a crouched position facing my toes trying to get all snuggled up so no gender reveal for me yet :nope:

ooo just looked at that link according to that chart im 6 months :happydance:


----------



## Momto3and...

Jumik said:


> Hey guys I came across this link with useful info about pregnancy length (9mths? or 10 mths?) in another thread and just thought I'd share https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html . Interesting to see that i'm IN my fifth month already and not closing off my 4th as I thought.:shrug:
> 
> AFM: Had my scan on Monday. Everything is beyond fine with the baby (measuring ahead by 6dys). Doc found my placenta was low but not worried about it at all at this stage. Baby was in a crouched position facing my toes trying to get all snuggled up so no gender reveal for me yet :nope:

Thanks for this! I was thinking I was ending my fourth, but I am in my fifth according to this! Yay!!

Had an appt today and confirmed baby is still a good. Everything looks great! :) Yay for healthy babies and mommies!!


----------



## samj732

Am I behind? I'm starting to get a little worried because I'm not really feeling proper movements at all. The other day I got kicked in the hand but I haven't felt a thing since, and really everything else before that was just hit and mostly miss. I wish she would just start beating me up already.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, Just back from Australia, after the 19 week scan:

The good news -- 
-No soft markers for anything showing up (that means our risk is again cut in half, which I didn't know - yay!!)
-Baby looks happy and moving around like mad
-U/s tech and doctor didn't drop hints so we are still happily team yellow!!

The not so good news --
-My placenta is low lying, at 1.6cm away from the cervix; it should move (most of them do) so I won't have to have a c-section BUT though the U/S doc said that we didn't need to worry, my obs/gyn has told us not to have sex, or for me not to even have an orgasm, due to possible bleeding... Any of you had experience with this?? It's going to be a loooong few months, but I know, it's worth it for safety...


----------



## kitty2385

I should be here with news of babys gender, but yesterday was the most stressful day ever lol turned out baby has its cord between the legs so was hiding its bits!! More about yesterday in my journal: here xx


----------



## 1Timer29

Hi All! Had my 20 week scan yesterday and we are having a BOY!!! Hubby and I are so happy!


----------



## trgirl308

expatttc said:


> Hi ladies, Just back from Australia, after the 19 week scan:
> 
> The good news --
> -No soft markers for anything showing up (that means our risk is again cut in half, which I didn't know - yay!!)
> -Baby looks happy and moving around like mad
> -U/s tech and doctor didn't drop hints so we are still happily team yellow!!
> 
> The not so good news --
> -My placenta is low lying, at 1.6cm away from the cervix; it should move (most of them do) so I won't have to have a c-section BUT though the U/S doc said that we didn't need to worry, my obs/gyn has told us not to have sex, or for me not to even have an orgasm, due to possible bleeding... Any of you had experience with this?? It's going to be a loooong few months, but I know, it's worth it for safety...

I was told my placenta is only 1cm away from my cervix, but the sonographer said not to worry at this stage. I don't see my doctor till next week (so now I am a little worried) but we've continued to have sex no problem, and no bleeding... I will ask my doctor and see what she says...


----------



## bbygurl719

i had low lying placena/ placenta previa with my daughter. and got told at 12 weeks. i had to get scanned every 4 weeks until it moved far enough away. and was told no sex so me and dh went from 12 weeks to 24 weeks with nthing!!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone here is my 18 week bump pic!!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning snowflakes :flower:

I hope everyone has had a great week. 

Fab bump bbygurl719

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## rbtrying

We had our scan today! We are having a BOY!! My husoband is so excited!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj - You're not behind at all hun :flower: I didn't feel proper kicks until I was around 23 weeks with my DD x

Soooo many beautiful scan pics & stories! Congrats on your :blue: bumps 1timer29 & rbtrying :yipee: I'll add your storks to the first page in a sec.

Sorry baby wasn't cooperating kitty :( I'll pop over to your journal for a read in a bit.

Lovely bump bbygurl :) and I hope you had a great holiday expatttc!

It's been a good week here, had plenty to do and the weather has been really hot so I've just been constantly exhausted :sleep: I'm sure the baby is going through a major growth spurt too, I could just sleep forever or so it feels! Hope you all have great weekends :flower: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

1Timer29 said:


> Hi All! Had my 20 week scan yesterday and we are having a BOY!!! Hubby and I are so happy!

What's your EDD hun? I can't seem to find you on the list x


----------



## daydream

Congrats for all the new gender reveals!!

We had our 20 week this morning, everything looks perfect and he's still a boy ;) My placenta is anterior, so I was surprised with how much movement I've still been able to feel. Of course we didn't get too many good pictures since he was burying his face into my placenta the whole time, but I'm uploading the few I got to my journal.


----------



## expatttc

trgirl and bbygurl, thanks for your feedback; good to know that it WILL hopefully move, and trgirl, I'll look forward to hearing what your doctor says. Don't worry -- it seems very common!!

Watched the Olympic opening ceremonies, and my emotions were ACROSS THE BOARD!! Seems so uplifting! Can't wait to watch for the next two weeks!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

The opening ceremony tonight was amazing wasn't it? It made me feel very, very proud to be British :)

Just laid in bed now trying to sleep but this little madam is kicking the crap out of me :haha: I prod her back and she gives another kick, lots of fun!! I'm making the most of it now before she's huge and starts bruising ribs and kicking bladders :rofl:


----------



## 1Timer29

ttc_lolly said:


> 1Timer29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! Had my 20 week scan yesterday and we are having a BOY!!! Hubby and I are so happy!
> 
> What's your EDD hun? I can't seem to find you on the list xClick to expand...

I am due dec 15


----------



## ttc_lolly

1Timer29 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1Timer29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! Had my 20 week scan yesterday and we are having a BOY!!! Hubby and I are so happy!
> 
> What's your EDD hun? I can't seem to find you on the list xClick to expand...
> 
> I am due dec 15Click to expand...

Have added you & your :blue: stork :thumbup:


----------



## munch

Loved the opening ceremony! Well done London :) Well done UK! My sister was there and she managed to get a photo of my dearly departed Nanna on the memorial pictures, very special indeed :) 

Congrats on all the scan results! Looks like boys are out numbering girls at this stage! 

Expattc try not to worry re placenta, I have had friends with same issue and they always seem to move later in pregnancy. 

I had my ob appt on Thursday and my c section date is the 10th Dec! Excited but not looking forward to operation. Can't wait to meet this baby boy! I have a high anterior placenta which explaines why I haven't been feeling a lot of kicks. 

Hope you are all well and happy snowflakes x


----------



## expatttc

munch, that's lovely about getting a photo of your Nana involved in such an event. Really makes it a family affair! The London opening just seemed that much more accessible and open than others in the past, good amounts of fun too. :)

I wish I could feel more kicks - maybe because the placenta is low they're not coming through as hard? Just feeling a rumble here and there, and DH can't feel anything...


----------



## munch

It was lovely Expatttc, very special. My sister who lives in London got really teary when the pic came up (she is pregnant too), it would have been awesome being there. 
Don't worry too much re lack of kicks, i am not feeling many either yet, it could also be something to do with the fact that it's your first pregnancy. Trust me he/she will be making their presence known soon enough :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Lolly, can you move me to the 24th december and put a lovely cute blue stork next to my name please??? :kiss:


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey ladies how are you all?

My OH and me went to Livingston yesterday cause they have a designer outlet shopping centre there, and a mamas and papas outlet shop. Where we were planning o get a Moses basket (we have a mamas and papas stand) bu after travelling for two hours (only usually an hour away but major traffic jams) we find the shop shut down last month and moved to Edinburgh :cry: was totally gutted. Had completely hyped myself up about buying one.


----------



## ttc_lolly

LilMissCheer said:


> Lolly, can you move me to the 24th december and put a lovely cute blue stork next to my name please??? :kiss:

I certainly will hun :) Congrats on your :blue: bump! x



Baby Bell said:


> Hey ladies how are you all?
> 
> My OH and me went to Livingston yesterday cause they have a designer outlet shopping centre there, and a mamas and papas outlet shop. Where we were planning o get a Moses basket (we have a mamas and papas stand) bu after travelling for two hours (only usually an hour away but major traffic jams) we find the shop shut down last month and moved to Edinburgh :cry: was totally gutted. Had completely hyped myself up about buying one.

Awww BB I'm sorry that happened :( how crappy :hugs: you totally deserve to spend an extra bit of money now when you next go shopping x


----------



## toothfairy29

Baby bell

I have a mama and papas outlet store near me and I have found that the only stuff my shop has is things that are in the sale at the normal mamas and papas. With the odd damaged thing thrown in so if yours is the same you might not have missed out totally? I know it's not the same as seeing them in person but maybe look at mamas on papas online sale as I bet you'd have only seen the same items in store?

I might be wrong but that's mostly what our shop is like!

Also your user name always makes me smile as we are bells and our little bump is affectionately known as baby bell!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Hehe that's why it's Baby Bell for us too,my OH is a Bell so baby is Baby Bell...........baba ba ba Baby Bell! Hehe 

There a sale online it stops at midnight tonight, was hoping to see them in person, cause it a choice between two of them. Dunno what to do, whether just to buy or hold off. :shrug: ah well we figure something out lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

BB - your username always makes me think of Babybel's as in the little cheese snack things! This in turn makes me feel hungry :rofl:


----------



## Baby Bell

Lol Lolly il take the blame for your little lady growing up a cheese addict!


----------



## Saradavies89

hiya havent been on in agesss but half way today at last eeeee :D i have my scan on tuesday too so will up dat u on weather its a boy or girl cant wait to find out and im finally startin to look like i have abump xxxxx


----------



## RoosterBebe

It's a GIRL !!!!! The ultrasound was amazing! So happy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Amazing news RoosterBebe :) congrats, and welcome to team :pink: !!


----------



## Evian260

congrats rooster and welcome to team :pink:! YAY BABY GIRLS!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lolly just looking through argos and seen your little girl so sweet i bet your really proud..., time seems to be flying already a week into the six week holidays and my girls are beyond bored apparently! Ive gutted my house, taught my youngest to ride her big girls bike and sorted all our clothes loads of energy today hope it continues!


----------



## verona

just popping in to say im now team pink too :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Here's my week 19 pic, in my new Matty jeans. 

Iv included last weeks 18 week pic (the one in pink dress) do you think bumps growing? Or is it just my imagination?
 



Attached Files:







7e66891d.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7









dafd5e9e.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LemonTea

Congrats on all the scans ladies -- so great that there are so many healthy babies and moms! 

I started feeling kicks on the outside of my stomach this week which is beyond exciting. DH gets back from a business trip tonight and I'm hoping baby wakes up soon so he can feel the kicks too -- he's been so ready to feel the baby moving!


----------



## Bay

Hello ladies,

I'm a bit late to the party ... Mind if i join you all?

I'm due 14th of december and it's a boy .. But sshhh, dh doesn't want to know so i've been trying to keep this huge secret contained since last wednesday. I'm not sure i'll be able to keep it up for another 4.5 months, but fngers crossed i don't spoil the surprise for him. His own independent intuition about the baby's gender was right all along though as he predicted boy monts ago. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)

Cheers


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Welcome Bay!! im due on the 14th too, congrats!! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz said:


> lolly just looking through argos and seen your little girl so sweet i bet your really proud.

I really am hun :) x



verona said:


> just popping in to say im now team pink too :)

Yay! Congrats hun and welcome to team :pink: !! I'll add your stork to the front page :)



Baby Bell said:


> Here's my week 19 pic, in my new Matty jeans.
> 
> Iv included last weeks 18 week pic (the one in pink dress) do you think bumps growing? Or is it just my imagination?

Woaahhhhhh!! That is some serious progression... in just 1 week!? Seriously!? That's amazing x



LemonTea said:


> Congrats on all the scans ladies -- so great that there are so many healthy babies and moms!
> 
> I started feeling kicks on the outside of my stomach this week which is beyond exciting. DH gets back from a business trip tonight and I'm hoping baby wakes up soon so he can feel the kicks too -- he's been so ready to feel the baby moving!

Awww that's awesome you're now feeling kicks from the outside :) aren't they just amazing? :cloud9:



Bay said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a bit late to the party ... Mind if i join you all?
> 
> I'm due 14th of december and it's a boy .. But sshhh, dh doesn't want to know so i've been trying to keep this huge secret contained since last wednesday. I'm not sure i'll be able to keep it up for another 4.5 months, but fngers crossed i don't spoil the surprise for him. His own independent intuition about the baby's gender was right all along though as he predicted boy monts ago.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all :)
> 
> Cheers

Welcome and huge congrats on your :blue: bump Bay! We promise not to tell your OH :haha: I can't imagine how hard it must be to try keep it a secret from him, I would have definitely slipped up by now :haha: so are you just buying all gender neutral stuff or are you stocking up on blue and hiding it away from him!?

I'll add you to our list now :)


----------



## munch

Welcome Bay.... Congrats on your baby boy! Yay another Aussie on this post :)


----------



## Bay

Mum21boy1girl - yaye! Congrats to you too! Do you know if you are having a boy or girl?

Ttc_lolly - congrats to you too :). I do feel as though i am a ticking time bomb and i will eventually slip up like the sonographer did at the scan and refer to bubba as 'he'. Dh is a clever man and has ordered me to only buy neutral coloured clothing haha so i won't be buying anything blue. 

Munch - thank you and congrats to you too! Are you looking forward to spring in a months' time? I can't wait to hit the pool and be weightless and do the whole beached whale thing. I just hope i don't scare the kids too much with my stretchmarks and jiggly bits :haha:


----------



## munch

Bay... Yes totally over winter, seems to be dragging on forever. Hard when you can't be outside as much with the children too! Hear you loud and clear re jiggly bits :)


----------



## LillyLee

I think baby must be having a growth spurt. All weekend I have been hungry non-stop but the midwife fussed at me for not gaining much weight. I told her it was going somewhere because my stomach is HUGE!

At lunch today I realized I only had one bite left of my sandwich and actually began to tear up because the thought of finishing my food and still being hungry just overwhelmed me. So funny that the thought of finishing food makes me want to cry now when a few months ago the thought of eating anything was repulsive!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LillyLee :rofl: that made me giggle that you welled up over eating your lunch! I hear you though, I have been ravenous lately and I think it must definitely be a growth spurt as I had lost my appetite completely for the most of this pregnancy.

I'm finding time slowing right down now after all the excitement has finished with my scans, etc. I don't have anything much to look forward to now (except v-day @24wks and 3rd tri @27wks). I do have my GTT in a few weeks, but that's nothing to be excited about. Actually dreading it!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Same here @Lolly.

Lilly...awww. I catch myself welling up at the slightest thing now too. I have to remind myself that I'm being hormonal and I snap back to reality.

I am such a eating machine now after not having much of an apetite for most of my pregnancy. Saturday I went to McDonalds and ordered a 10 piece nuggets meal (in size large), a double cheeseburger, a spicy mcbites snack pack and 2 apple pies :roll: bad, I know. My little sister came in on the middle of my session, I could only imagine what she was thinking but her eyes got big as the moon when she saw me and all of my food. :haha:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LOL @ you ladies with the food. I did the same thing when DH and I went out to breakfast yesterday...I ordered a chicken fried steak and eggs! I've never ordered that before, and I ate the whole thing, too! Mind you, I've had NOOO problem putting on weight, and after having too many sweets on our short beach getaway, I need to buckle down with some veggies.

My 20 week scan showed an anterior placenta, but plenty high enough. I've not felt a ton of sharp kicks, lots of rumbling though! Still cannot feel from the outside, hoping DH will get to feel baby soon!

Feeling nauseous today for the first time in weeks - quite sluggish too. Weird first trimester flashback....I don't miss it!


----------



## LillyLee

@Lolly...I definitely know what you mean about not having anything exciting happening any time soon. My last scan showed baby's head low and her feet way up high so at least I know it's her kicking and not headbutting me. 

I also watch my stomach at night because it's so cool to see the skin quickly pop out when she moves. Recently I've been getting these strange ripply movements so she must be flipping around or something in there. DH says, "What do you keep looking at" I don't really think he understands how neat it is to relate the inside feelings with the outside movement.

For all of the British ladies on here I have the funniest story. Over the weekend my whole family was at a water park and apparently when you buy a kids meal you get a sand pail and shovel. My brother didn't care about it so he kind of threw it to the back of our chairs near the bags and towels. After a few hours of lazy river, etc. my mom and I made our way back to our umbrella for some much needed shade and this little boy walked up to us carrying a shovel. He held it out and in the most adorable British accent (because you don't hear a lot of that in Florida) said, "Excuse me, but I borrowed your shovel because mine was broken and I wanted to return it" (This kid was no more than like 4-5). We told him he could keep it since we didn't need it, but my mom and I were floored by how absolutely polite he was and that he was returning the shovel as most kids would probably have just stolen it. Plus we couldn't get over the fab accent and how sweet he was.


----------



## Fifipots

oh my goodness, miss a few days and there's no chance of catching up!! must remember to log in more often!

anyway, just reporting that had an amazing 20 week scan on Friday and it was really emotional seeing this real person inside me and actually feeling and seeing the movements at the same time was incredible,

the sonographer was really into her job and getting excited every time she saw something else but wasn't able to find the pink or blue bits we so desperatley wanted to see!

so for now we are still team yellow but not by choice, we will have to wait until september 16th when we have the 4d scan to determin the sex, its gonna be a long few weeks of more waiting :nope:

anyway, tried to attatch a couple of pics, one of which baby is sucking their thumb which is too cute but its saying file is too large?x  help


----------



## ttc_lolly

LillyLee- Awww how cute! We are a polite, cute bunch :smug: hahaha well, some of us anyway!

Fifi - Sorry baby hid it's sex from you :( hope you get more cooperation next time. I have no idea how to resize a photo, so I just upload mine onto photobucket.com and then that gives you a link to share x


----------



## Baby Bell

Lilylee that is so cute! Proud to be British lol


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've been on, almost impossible to catch up on all I've missed. But wanted to report that I had a scan today at nearly 19 weeks and found out we're team :pink: ! Honestly, OH and I were both hoping for a boy, but it didn't take long for us to adjust to the thought of a little girl. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## stark18

Had my checkup today. After having some pretty strong Braxton hicks yesterday, doctor said everything still looks good. I guess i have just been dehydrated. Next checkup I will have my glucose test and I'm not looking forward to that. For right now we will be staying team yellow but not by choice lol. I'm hoping someone in my family will feel sorry for me and set up an elective ultrasound because we are saving all extra money for after baby gets here.:haha:


----------



## juless

Seems like lots of little girls for December! Wow!
We've been super busy trying to get our new home ready, what a mess it was in! Full of fleas too! The people that lived there before us were gross... Painting has started though, only a little cleaning left and on Wednesday my husband and mom will be painting up a storm! Can't wait! :D


----------



## Fifipots

Fifipots said:


> oh my goodness, miss a few days and there's no chance of catching up!! must remember to log in more often!
> 
> anyway, just reporting that had an amazing 20 week scan on Friday and it was really emotional seeing this real person inside me and actually feeling and seeing the movements at the same time was incredible,
> 
> the sonographer was really into her job and getting excited every time she saw something else but wasn't able to find the pink or blue bits we so desperatley wanted to see!
> 
> so for now we are still team yellow but not by choice, we will have to wait until september 16th when we have the 4d scan to determin the sex, its gonna be a long few weeks of more waiting :nope:
> 
> anyway, tried to attatch a couple of pics, one of which baby is sucking their thumb which is too cute but its saying file is too large?x help


hopefully this is a link to the pics???

https://s1166.photobucket.com/albums/q601/fionachallis


----------



## juless

I'm feeling way less movement last night and today then usual. Before it was very low down, thinking maybe baby moved higher, so I can't feel as much? I hope so! It's got me a bit worried!

Nice pics fifipots! What a cutie!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Juless :wave:

I haven't seen you in a couple of days - I've been kind of jumping on and off the boards a lot. How is all with you and your little one hun?


----------



## toothfairy29

Jules I have days like that, honestly!!! I figure it means the baby is facing inwards so you don't feel kicks so much. Obviously get in touch with midwife if you really concerned but honestly I do have days where you can see him kick like mad all day the a really quiet one. The day after my bump aches and I look bigger so I think my little one must have a quiet growing day!


----------



## bbygurl719

LillyLee I live in florida too what water park where u at if u dont mind me asking!!


----------



## LillyLee

bbygurl719 said:


> LillyLee I live in florida too what water park where u at if u dont mind me asking!!

We went to Blizzard Beach in Orlando. I didn't risk myself my going on any rides, although there were a few I wanted to try, but I was pretty content to just float around the lazy river all day.


----------



## Bay

Fifipots - could you be having a boy? I think i see a little something between bubba's legs in the last pic.


----------



## ImSoTired

juless said:


> Seems like lots of little girls for December! Wow!
> We've been super busy trying to get our new home ready, what a mess it was in! Full of fleas too! The people that lived there before us were gross... Painting has started though, only a little cleaning left and on Wednesday my husband and mom will be painting up a storm! Can't wait! :D

Ugg!:dohh: The people who lived in our house before us were very clean but they had taken in a stray cat not long before moving out and our house was FULL of fleas. So gross, annoying, and hard to get rid of! The ONLY thing that worked here was the hartz powder but I wouldn't let a pregnant woman anywhere near that stuff. It was awful! Congrats about the house though and I hope everything goes well! 

I'm the same way- baby is much less active some days and it scares me terribly! Some days I don't think I feel her at all and some days I feel her a lot. Her movements re still faint but I'm hoping that's just because of my placenta being in the way. I feel a lot of low kicks and then occasionally a few high ones. I'm sure it's probably ok that we don't feel them all of the time. After all they are still very small.

I hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## Baby Bell

Uk ladies BBC 2 a new programme about Midwives tonight at 9pm, looks interesting, prob not as good as OBEM though:shrug:


----------



## Baby Bell

:cry: just watched the midwifes, as someone who has recently had a stillbirth I found it very difficult to watch. Just a warning to anyone who might have recorded it. My OH just banned me from watching next week


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh Lord...Fleas...*shudder* *vomit* *runs screaming* I swear those little bugs enjoy biting me more than any other animal around. They make me absolutely crazy! :nope:

I don't always feel baby move a lot -- in fact, I'll sometimes go for days where I barely feel him or her. And I definitely don't see the movements on the outside of my belly yet...must be something to do with all that first trimester weight gain/padding :blush:

I was doing a Zumba class last night though and I got a big old jab right in the middle of dancing around, like the baby was saying "what the hell is all this?" Made me laugh! 

Congrats to all of those with wonderful scan pics to share -- can't wait to be sharing our pics after the deliveries!!!


----------



## Krippy

Awww...:hugs: Bell!


----------



## expatttc

Bell :hugs: - DH has recently discovered the discovery channels shows like Baby Story, and Bringing Home Baby, and on and on...he's calling them infomercials, and I swear, if it wasn't for the Olympics, they'd be all he watches these days! Since so many of them are about complications, I keep needing to reassure him that there's waaaaay more a chance of our first birth being a bit more boring!! 
Still hard to feel movements, c'mon baby!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm feeling quite a bit of movement, and it's such a strange feeling! It kinda feels like a fishing bobber popping up and down. It's nice to have that added confirmation that there really is a little person in there.


----------



## samj732

I hardly feel anything from my little monster :( Makes me sad, especially since I'm almost 21 weeks and I think I should be feeling a lot more. I manhandle her through my tummy and still get nothing haha.


----------



## Saradavies89

Id like u all to meet my beautiful little girl :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aww congrats Sarah!.. im 23 weeks today only 17 to go!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Just back from triage. Had a small bit of bleeding ( me being me became instantly hysterical) had ultrasound baby is well squirming around, and placenta looking good. They checked my cervix and that's fine, just some blood high up in vagina. But not sure where it from. But baby fine and that's what's important. Am really shaken though. Must say midwives were fab, told me to come in ASAP and checked me as soon as I got there, and we're lovely with me and my Ozh and took time to reassure us!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby Bell :hugs: I haven't watched that Midwives programme yet but I have it on record, thanks for the heads up. I hope you are ok after watching it? Oh god, how scary about the bleeding. So glad everything is ok, and that you were well taken care of x

Sara - Congrats and welcome to team :pink: !!


----------



## Bay

Babybell - how frightening. Glad to hear that it turned out well. Have you been sick and coughing lately? I ask because i bled a little with my first when i had severe bronchitis (which is just horrible when i also have asthma) and it was so bad that i coughed up blood as well as irritated my cervix, hence the bleed.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: Bell I'm sorry to hear of your scare. Glad lo is doing ok. And yes, maybe holding off on watching midwives is a good idea for now.

Sara, congrats on your :pink: Fab scan hun!


----------



## shytwin25

GenYsuperlady said:


> Oh Lord...Fleas...*shudder* *vomit* *runs screaming* I swear those little bugs enjoy biting me more than any other animal around. They make me absolutely crazy! :nope:
> 
> I don't always feel baby move a lot -- in fact, I'll sometimes go for days where I barely feel him or her. And I definitely don't see the movements on the outside of my belly yet...must be something to do with all that first trimester weight gain/padding :blush:
> 
> I was doing a Zumba class last night though and I got a big old jab right in the middle of dancing around, like the baby was saying "what the hell is all this?" Made me laugh!
> 
> Congrats to all of those with wonderful scan pics to share -- can't wait to be sharing our pics after the deliveries!!!





:rofl: at baby interrupting your zumba class!!! i think my baby does the same thing when im doing things outta the ordinary


----------



## daydream

Bell - So glad all is okay! 

Today is my halfway point! I told my husband I think that is an occasion worthy of flowers ;) Does anyone else feel like they should be further along than they are? Like I'm excited to be at the halfway point, but then again I'm like wow I'm ONLY 20 weeks?!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

daydream said:


> Does anyone else feel like they should be further along than they are? Like I'm excited to be at the halfway point, but then again I'm like wow I'm ONLY 20 weeks?!

Yup, that's the issue with us TTC ladies. We find out so early and worry ourselves through the first trimester and then through the scans and this it's like, what now? AND THEN TIME JUST DRAGS! When you find out you're pregnant 10dpo, you feel like you've been pregnant forever, even though you're only 20 weeks.


----------



## daydream

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Yup, that's the issue with us TTC ladies. We find out so early and worry ourselves through the first trimester and then through the scans and this it's like, what now? AND THEN TIME JUST DRAGS! When you find out you're pregnant 10dpo, you feel like you've been pregnant forever, even though you're only 20 weeks.

Definitely. Even though compared to how long we did TTC. I will be pregnant for less time than it took to get here!


----------



## munch

Congrats Sara on your little girl! How exciting! 

Sorry to hear about your scare Bell, glad everything turned out fine :) 

This pregnancy is dragging....I am trying to enjoy it as it will be my last. I am certain about it :) There is a certain contentment knowing this is my last. Not feeling great deal of movement still (anterior high placenta) and still trying to work out a name, we have two and I am thinking we will wait till we see him before choosing, which is so unlike me as usually I like to have it all prepared and worked out :) 

Anyone willing to share name choices? X


----------



## juless

Thanks ladies, girl is kicking up a storm today so all is well! Had an OB appointment today and he let me know my ultrasound results were great as were my blood test results, all low risk! :D
As for the fleas, yep they are awful! But sent my husband in and he sprayed the place, haven't had a flea bite since! Now it's the painting, which is taking forevvvver! (I hate that I can't help out!). A few rooms need many coats of primer to cover the BLACK ceilings and dark walls!! Oh, and the hall has an orange ceiling!?!? WTH??!?? lol


----------



## Fifipots

Bay said:


> Fifipots - could you be having a boy? I think i see a little something between bubba's legs in the last pic.

That would be my ideal but I'll have to wait till September for the 4D scan to find out for sure x


----------



## ttc_lolly

juless said:


> Thanks ladies, girl is kicking up a storm today so all is well! Had an OB appointment today and he let me know my ultrasound results were great as were my blood test results, all low risk! :D
> As for the fleas, yep they are awful! But sent my husband in and he sprayed the place, haven't had a flea bite since! Now it's the painting, which is taking forevvvver! (I hate that I can't help out!). A few rooms need many coats of primer to cover the BLACK ceilings and dark walls!! Oh, and the hall has an orange ceiling!?!? WTH??!?? lol

black and orange ceilings!?! WTF :rofl:

23 weeks for me today :happydance: this week has been the slowest of them all I think. I'm so sad I have nothing new to count down too. Not seeing the MW/consultant until I'm 26 or 28 weeks (can't remember which :dohh:) and my GTT coming up soon is nothing to look forward to!


----------



## Krippy

munch said:


> Congrats Sara on your little girl! How exciting!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your scare Bell, glad everything turned out fine :)
> 
> This pregnancy is dragging....I am trying to enjoy it as it will be my last. I am certain about it :) There is a certain contentment knowing this is my last. Not feeling great deal of movement still (anterior high placenta) and still trying to work out a name, we have two and I am thinking we will wait till we see him before choosing, which is so unlike me as usually I like to have it all prepared and worked out :)
> 
> Anyone willing to share name choices? X

We have Raif for a boy and Remi for a girl! Excited about both of them...How about you?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So True Daydream - we could've had two pregnancies in that time lol

Black ceilings, dark walls, yuck! Glad the fleas are gone Juless!

Happy 23 weeks Lolly! 

Great names Krippy!

I like Aiden or Kevin (after DH). It will be one of those two, I think.


----------



## ImSoTired

The names I have in order are Isabel (after great grandmother) or Caitlin. I haven't decided yet and I'm having a hard time getting excited about them. I'm thinking that as we get closer I'll be more excited about one or the other. 

I'm 22 weeks today! That means only 18 weeks to go! I wish the time would fly by because I'm so anxious about the baby. She's only kicking a little this morning and pretty lightly. Can't wait until I can feel her move more often.

I'm feeling really bored today and hoping to find something productive to do!

Hope you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Our names choice at the moment is Isaac ... I also like Owen but my surname is hargreaves??? is it really a good idea to name my child after a footballer... not too sure i think its likely to be Isaac im not allowed a name beginning with J as my nephews are Jack, Jamie and Jacob i dont think my poor mum would cope and the baby would get called the wrong name all the time....


----------



## samj732

^^^ Whoop, I'm naming my bubs Izobel!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Name picking is so hard isn't it? We are really struggling.........we want Scottish names but we finding it difficult to pick. Keep thinking of very non Scottish names lol, but we will find something I'm sure:shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

We have a couple of names in mind but aren't announcing anything (even online!) until baby is here. I'm still not 100% sure of the choices we do have, I'm just really struggling to find a name that really screams out at me. Sod's law - I had loads of boy's name picked that I loved :dohh:


----------



## LillyLee

DH had an idea to pick a sport and name her after the gold medalist that wins this years Olympics that way when she's older she can brag that she was named after her parents favorite sport. My issues with this are 1) what if she hates the sport when she grows up (or is no good at it) or 2) what if it's a name that completely does not fit our culture. So I guess we will see. So far the only decent choice I prefer is the women's kayak winner named Emilie.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

OMG you girls crack me up.
First off- who paints the hall ceiling orange? And the walls black? Were they looking for ways to make their acid trips more exciting??

Second off - love all the names you girls have chosen! DH and I have decided not to talk names too too much right now, but we went through a list of names I had made and he crossed off the ones he didn't like, put plusses and minuses by other ones, and then actually we've found a few more from watching the Olympics! Strangely enough, even though this is a December baby, one of the names I love for a girl is Summer. Is that too weird?

*I would LOVE some ADVICE from you girls about what you're doing with family for Christmas! *We are due December 10th and my older sister (who can be pushy to say the least) basically told me that everyone is going to want to see the baby so she assumed EVERYONE would travel and come to our house. She of course said everyone else would cook/clean and I'd just have to sit there, but LORD, if I go a little late the baby won't even be 2 weeks old. I don't know that I want 10+ people in the house? Also don't really want to travel either, was kind of hoping everyone would leave us alone for Christmas Day this year!!! What are you all doing?


----------



## Baby Bell

Genysuperlady we have told our families that we will have a quiet Christmas just the three of us for Christmas dinner and we will go visit both hour families for just an hour each. Mind you if there is bad snow this year we won't attempt to drive with newborn in the car! They will just have to see baby another day:shrug:


----------



## Fifipots

GenYsuperlady said:


> OMG you girls crack me up.
> First off- who paints the hall ceiling orange? And the walls black? Were they looking for ways to make their acid trips more exciting??
> 
> Second off - love all the names you girls have chosen! DH and I have decided not to talk names too too much right now, but we went through a list of names I had made and he crossed off the ones he didn't like, put plusses and minuses by other ones, and then actually we've found a few more from watching the Olympics! Strangely enough, even though this is a December baby, one of the names I love for a girl is Summer. Is that too weird?
> 
> *I would LOVE some ADVICE from you girls about what you're doing with family for Christmas! *We are due December 10th and my older sister (who can be pushy to say the least) basically told me that everyone is going to want to see the baby so she assumed EVERYONE would travel and come to our house. She of course said everyone else would cook/clean and I'd just have to sit there, but LORD, if I go a little late the baby won't even be 2 weeks old. I don't know that I want 10+ people in the house? Also don't really want to travel either, was kind of hoping everyone would leave us alone for Christmas Day this year!!! What are you all doing?

I think you should agree to not make any plans! Although you have a due date it's not a guarantee, I'm due a day after you and have been induced with my last 2 babies, they do this 12 days over and that would be December 23rd, I have already decided not to be induced then as I'm not going in by choice 2 days before Xmas! Going into labour naturally over Xmas I can deal with but not choosing to!!

We will be going to someone else's house and eating their food Xmas day I'm sure!!!

As far as names go, we can't agree on any!! He likes traditional names and I like less traditional ones!!

My faves at the mo are, Jude or Ryder for a boy and Lana for a girl xx


----------



## LillyLee

Is anyone else in pain when bubs moves around? I was sitting in my office today and it felt like she stretched out from my backbone to my stomach and I was having this horrible pain right at the front below my bellybutton. I kind of gently pressed against my stomach and shifted back and forth a bit and it quickly went away, but she proceeded to violently kick me on the right side. It was definitely unexpected and quite uncomfortable to say the least, usually I enjoy all of her little movements.


----------



## daydream

We have our name; actually decided on it before the gender scan and announced it at our gender reveal party. Our little boy is Harrison, and his middle name is after DH's grandpa (Leonard). It's so nice to have a little identity for him already. Plus since we announced that it IS his name (weren't wishy washy about it), no one has given ANY bad feedback about it. Hopefully that means everyone really does love it as much as we do ;)

For Christmas, we are going to stay at our house and since my immediate family will likely be in town we'll do something very small at our house. Nothing big since if he is late at all I could end up being in the hospital on Christmas. DH hasn't talked to his mom about their plans, but I don't plan to do anything, and I'll let DH relay that message to his family.


----------



## munch

Krippy said:


> munch said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sara on your little girl! How exciting!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your scare Bell, glad everything turned out fine :)
> 
> This pregnancy is dragging....I am trying to enjoy it as it will be my last. I am certain about it :) There is a certain contentment knowing this is my last. Not feeling great deal of movement still (anterior high placenta) and still trying to work out a name, we have two and I am thinking we will wait till we see him before choosing, which is so unlike me as usually I like to have it all prepared and worked out :)
> 
> Anyone willing to share name choices? X
> 
> We have Raif for a boy and Remi for a girl! Excited about both of them...How about you?Click to expand...

They are lovely names Krippy! Like them both....Remi is gorgeous. We are tossing around Nathaniel at the moment.... But that could change next week....


----------



## Baby Bell

I Love Nathaniel Munch, good strong name:thumbup:


----------



## munch

GenYsuperlady said:


> OMG you girls crack me up.
> First off- who paints the hall ceiling orange? And the walls black? Were they looking for ways to make their acid trips more exciting??
> 
> Second off - love all the names you girls have chosen! DH and I have decided not to talk names too too much right now, but we went through a list of names I had made and he crossed off the ones he didn't like, put plusses and minuses by other ones, and then actually we've found a few more from watching the Olympics! Strangely enough, even though this is a December baby, one of the names I love for a girl is Summer. Is that too weird?
> 
> *I would LOVE some ADVICE from you girls about what you're doing with family for Christmas! *We are due December 10th and my older sister (who can be pushy to say the least) basically told me that everyone is going to want to see the baby so she assumed EVERYONE would travel and come to our house. She of course said everyone else would cook/clean and I'd just have to sit there, but LORD, if I go a little late the baby won't even be 2 weeks old. I don't know that I want 10+ people in the house? Also don't really want to travel either, was kind of hoping everyone would leave us alone for Christmas Day this year!!! What are you all doing?


OMG I nearly fell over reading your post, is your sister kidding! Or does she not have children. There is no way in hell I would want to host Christmas this year, not with a new born, I think its way easier to go to another families house (provided it's not super far away), then that way all you have to think about it the baby and you can leave when needed. I get that you won't be cooking etc but seriously you will end up having to do a lot. 

Anyway, good luck with it all. LOVE the name Summer and it fits with our seasons over here. My DD1 goes to school with a Winter, which at first I wasn't that keen on (the name not the girl :)) but now I like it. Names grow on you that's for sure! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree - no way to hosting Christmas, even if people are going to cook & clean. We are going to the in-law's for dinner and then we are free to leave when we like.


----------



## trgirl308

Expatt, went to the doctor today and she confirmed no sex... in fact nothing can go up my vajayjay after 24 weeks. So technically I could have sex now... but I would rather not risk it. Basically I have to get another scan at 32 weeks to see if the placenta moved, if it didn't then no more sex until after birth and birth by c-section only. Fx it moves by then!


----------



## expatttc

trgirl, I'm going to book a scan once I'm in London (around Week 23) to see if things have moved, and also just to make sure all is good after some long-haul flights I need to take. The no-sex thing is frustrating, but I'm with you about not risking it. Fx we both are up and running at least by 32 weeks! Looooong hauls with lots of cold showers till then!!

As for other ladies and Christmas, I will be going back to Canada to give birth, and we have DH's family flying in from Italy for the birth AND Christmas, so no matter what it will be a full house. I really don't want to have everyone around, but it's very important to DH, so I'm just going to sit back and take it. We'll rent a house just for the three of us (incl baby) so at least we have a place to escape, and have everyone else visit. For Christmas day itself, all that planning will have to wait till we see when the little one decides to join us, since my due date keeps switching between Dec. 18-20th...


----------



## samj732

I'm hoping I can convince my family to move our Christmas shindig back a few weeks and do it in January. I don't want to be running around in the 20 degree weather with a newborn, and I'm not sure how I'd react to having everyone here when she's only a few days/weeks old.


----------



## kitty2385

For xmas I presume we are going to do what we always do and that is go to my mum and step dads house on xmas day and then boxing day with dad and step mum. Unless I go 10 days over, like my sisters both did, my mum did and his mum did! Then that makes it Xmas eve!!!

I had a horrible dream last night that I had left my baby at home and gone out shopping!! It was awful!! I'd just forgotten her! In all my dreams now it is a girl baby, even though we dont know what it is yet!


----------



## trgirl308

expatttc said:


> trgirl, I'm going to book a scan once I'm in London (around Week 23) to see if things have moved, and also just to make sure all is good after some long-haul flights I need to take. The no-sex thing is frustrating, but I'm with you about not risking it. Fx we both are up and running at least by 32 weeks! Looooong hauls with lots of cold showers till then!!
> 
> As for other ladies and Christmas, I will be going back to Canada to give birth, and we have DH's family flying in from Italy for the birth AND Christmas, so no matter what it will be a full house. I really don't want to have everyone around, but it's very important to DH, so I'm just going to sit back and take it. We'll rent a house just for the three of us (incl baby) so at least we have a place to escape, and have everyone else visit. For Christmas day itself, all that planning will have to wait till we see when the little one decides to join us, since my due date keeps switching between Dec. 18-20th...

My doctor won't prescribe a scan before 32 weeks... and I don't feel like being out of pocket 200$.. so wait it is! Hopefully your 23 weeks shows some movement.

Most of our family lives here, except my dad who will come in for the holidays. And we'll do our usual small get together with my mom on Christmas Eve and then DHs family and my dad on Christmas day. I won't have to do anything so I don't mind.. and when it is all done we go back to our house where we have no houseguests. Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## ImSoTired

All of our family lives within about 10 miles from us, so as long as the weather is good we will be traveling to 4- yes 4 different places this Christmas. 2 on Christmas eve and 2 on Christmas day. Depending on how I feel and when I give birth we may not be staying very long at any of those places but as for now those are the plans that stand. I'm actually hoping I give birth a little earlier than my due date which is the 6th but I know that some women go up to 2 weeks after their due date so I'm prepared for that. I wouldn't want to have it at my house. First of all my house is way to small to host a party for my family as it's huge. Second of all I would feel the need to get up and do things even if family said they'd do it all. So as I said as long as the weather is good we'll just go see everyone like usual. I would also LOVE it if the road near my house was fixed and opened by then as it would make all of our trips much quicker!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I don't know what we'll do for Christmas. I keep saying stay home but I get sad thinking that I wont see my family. My mom lives about and 1 1/2 away but doesn't drive. I may see if she can take the bus here but we'll see. My dad moved closer to us so we may visit with them for a while. I just can't imagine traveling but I have no idea what DH wants to do now. He keeps saying we wont travel but I know him, he'll get an inkling to see his family at the last minute and an the road we go.


----------



## bbygurl719

my name choices so far are boy Jaspare Lee and a girl Tinley Grace


----------



## mummyof2girlz

How many outfits 0-3 is everyone intending on buying not sure if i should start on the 3-6 months clothes or if i need more been 6 years since my last i carnt remember??


----------



## ttc_lolly

You will need a few newborn bits hun, but I wouldn't go mad as they are out of them by the time they are 10-11lbs (so depending on whether you normally have big babies or are measuring ahead, maybe you shouldn't get any at all!). You'll need a few 0-3 sizes though as 3-6 doesn't start until they are 18lbs or so I think x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive got a few newborn baby grows, hats, scratch mits and vests could do with a few more i think only got 2 newborn outfits.. ive got about 17 0-3 outfits need vest and baby grows... ive no idea what to expect this time first was 7lb 10 second 5lb 6 needed tiny baby for her and then its thinking about the weather in November so lots of warm clothes needed sooo confused maybe easier to get newborn and 0-3 then get 3-6 when hes here. Ive become addicted to these buy and sell pages on fb!! BARGAINS..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Tell me about it! I've got some absolute bargains from eBay, saved myself a fortune! Well my DD didn't fit into most 3-6 until she was close to 4 months! So you've got plenty of time to start buying those size things once bubs is here :flower:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i bought six timberland oufits for £6!!! i love ebay and buy sell swap i did all the brand new with my first learnt my lesson after she grew out of them so fast.. some things we have not been able to resist i love mothercare and next but what id spend on one outfit ive been able to get a bundle..


----------



## 2016

For baby clothes I'm going by what DS used (although he did have severe reflux):

*Tiny baby*
- 5 short sleeved vests
- 3 sleepsuits
- 1 outfit
*Newborn*
- 6 short sleeved vests
- 6 sleepsuits
- 2/3 outfits (including 1 christmas outfit)
*0-3 months*
- 6 vests
- 6 sleepsuits
- 5 outfits

I am not actually going to go out and buy and 0-3 or above until baby is more than a month old (unless I spot a bargain). DS was 6lbs 6oz and 22 inches born and was in early baby for 4 weeks at least. He was then in newborn for the next month.
I guess how many clothes you need also depends on how often you wash. We put a load on every 1-2 days so can get by with less clothes.

Of course I am probably going to be bamboozled because a girl wardrobe is quite different although I loke to dress LOs in sleepsuits mainly for the first month or two. So much easier and more comfy for them. I save the outfits for photos/visitors or special occasions.


----------



## toothfairy29

I was also wondering how much stuff yo but in newborn and 0-3. Been 14 & 16 years since my last babies so can't remember what I had?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I know, it's hard to remember! I have gone a little crazy, but I just remember sometimes running out of clean vests with DD after all the explosive poo's and then having to go buy more so I thought what the heck this time! I've got most of our stuff preloved too so it's not like I've spent a fortune!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ive gone OTT then oh well they have all been bargains, should maybe have concentrated on vest, sleep suites, bibs ect i think with it being a boy ive enjoyed the buying a little to much... has anyone started on nappies, creams labour bag stuff and that kind of thing yet? ive still got all that buy! I bought bottles tommy tippie ones in blue with little sail boats on really cute was a little sad buying them as i carnt breast feed (cuteness of the bottles makes up for it a little bit)


----------



## toothfairy29

I haven't got any of that stuff yet. Just some babygrows vests in newborn and a couple of blankets so far. Hardly anything really but I'm enjoying shopping so trying to limit myself and not get everything in one go or I'll end up sat bored twiddling thumbs waiting for December! I thought spreading it out might make it pass faster!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm planning on BF'ing so not buying any bottles or anything, but I do have a breast pump from last time so got that covered. Got given loads of nappies by a friend (about 100 in sizes 1&2 :D) but am also going to try out cloth but won't be doing that until baby's a couple of months old or so.

Not even going to think about packing my hospital bag until I get to around 32-34 weeks, give me something to look forward to :D


----------



## expatttc

We're setting up two basic nurseries - one in canada where the little one will be born and spend the first 6 weeks, then one back here in PNG where we'll be coming back to to stay. The clothing I'm looking forward to, but am a bit more concerned over the big purchase items. We were thinking about the pack and play crib (or similar, with bassinet on top) as the main place for baby to sleep for the first 0-6 months. Has anyone else done that? Would be great as we could use it in Canada, then fly with it, and set it up again back here in PNG...


----------



## Krippy

expatttc said:


> We're setting up two basic nurseries - one in canada where the little one will be born and spend the first 6 weeks, then one back here in PNG where we'll be coming back to to stay. The clothing I'm looking forward to, but am a bit more concerned over the big purchase items. We were thinking about the pack and play crib (or similar, with bassinet on top) as the main place for baby to sleep for the first 0-6 months. Has anyone else done that? Would be great as we could use it in Canada, then fly with it, and set it up again back here in PNG...

Just bought one today at Toys R Us on sale...$60! It was a great find! You should go pick one up!


----------



## Bay

I'm hoping to get away with not buying anything for this baby and reusing everything that we have for our son. I'll be doing the laundry twice a week, so five onesies in any given size I found was enough with my son (taking into account the poo explosions too haha). 

I'm hoping I can breastfeed this little one too, and for as long as I did with my son, so fingers crossed we won't need to buy any formula, although if we had to go that route, I have Green to Grow bottles on hand <-- these bottles are too cute, it's a shame the company has shut down.


----------



## RoosterBebe

expatttc said:


> We're setting up two basic nurseries - one in canada where the little one will be born and spend the first 6 weeks, then one back here in PNG where we'll be coming back to to stay. The clothing I'm looking forward to, but am a bit more concerned over the big purchase items. We were thinking about the pack and play crib (or similar, with bassinet on top) as the main place for baby to sleep for the first 0-6 months. Has anyone else done that? Would be great as we could use it in Canada, then fly with it, and set it up again back here in PNG...

I was also looking at the pack and play cribs with bassinets. I was sondering how long can you use those?


----------



## Krippy

RoosterBebe said:


> expatttc said:
> 
> 
> We're setting up two basic nurseries - one in canada where the little one will be born and spend the first 6 weeks, then one back here in PNG where we'll be coming back to to stay. The clothing I'm looking forward to, but am a bit more concerned over the big purchase items. We were thinking about the pack and play crib (or similar, with bassinet on top) as the main place for baby to sleep for the first 0-6 months. Has anyone else done that? Would be great as we could use it in Canada, then fly with it, and set it up again back here in PNG...
> 
> I was also looking at the pack and play cribs with bassinets. I was sondering how long can you use those?Click to expand...

Every pack and play is different. It will have a weight restriction on it. The one that I bought was 20 or so pounds for the bassinet part!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I plan on using a pack 'n play with bassinet in our room until LO is ready to sleep in a crib in her own room. Haven't purchased one yet, I'm looking into the Chicco Lullaby I think it's called? It's pricey, but people have said good things about it and the changing station, which I think will be important at least until we start using the nursery.


----------



## Baby Bell

I'm twenty weeks today AND iv just noticed the baby on my ticker has changed and now has a chubby(er) tummy:haha:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive got one with bassinet, it vibrates and plays music had it for my second so kept it downstairs for during the day and Ive got rocking crib that will be upstairs my pram is the silver cross sleep over so it changes into a Moses basket and came with stand but doubt ill end up using that messing about changing it back will be a pain. Also my pram does Not fit in my car i am gutted! Think i might have to get a new car lol.


----------



## Evian260

I'm picking up an Arms Reach Co Sleeper bassinet to use in my room until baby's 8-9 weeks. It hooks into the side of your bed. I used a regular bassinet with my first and foun it very difficult to check on him in middle of night and nurse because I had a c section! I'm hoping this new one makes it easier!


----------



## expatttc

Krippy, that's a great price! Which one did you buy? 
At what age would a baby reach 20 pounds?
Is there a way to add a better or thicker mattress so that they're as comfy as they would be in a crib, once they are out of the bassinet part and using the 'play' area to sleep?
Scooby, my DH is Italian and he's really pushing all of the Chicco line!
Mummyof2, what kind did you buy? heehee about getting a new car!


----------



## Krippy

We got the Safety First Playspace Playard...It is a small version but will be good for what we need to for. It has a movable bottom just like a crib...It was a great price! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

20 weeks today! :happydance: I have my scan tomorrow and cannot wait to see baby again :happydance:


----------



## Evian260

Chicco brand rocks! Yay ocean pearl!!!!!!! Half way there!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 20 weeks Ocean_Pearl and Baby Bell! 

We're going to buy a bassinet for our bedroom for the first few months. Crib is in the the room next to ours. I'm not sure if the pack and play will stay downstairs or end up in our room after baby has outgrown the bassinet. We'll see. DH is not a fan of kids staying the bedroom for a long time.


----------



## ImSoTired

Been thinking of getting a cradle or bassinet for the bedroom because I want baby close for the first 6 months (give or take). I will be getting a pack n play with the bassinet feature but that will stay in the living room because I know how much newborns sleep and I'll need it for when I'm downstairs. 

I've had an emotional weekend but I seemed to handle it all pretty well stopping myself before crying. Saw baby's kicks through my stomach yesterday! She is kicking much higher now. Though she hasn't kicked yet today:nope:. I also notied I'm gaining weight in my thighs and maybe a little in my face...:wacko: Not looking forward to the diet after she arrives.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

How exciting ImSoTired! Anytime I try to show DH or my little sister the kicks that you see, he stops kicking. I'm beginning to think this lo likes to make me out of a liar.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello everyone!
Thanks for all the advice on the Christmas holidays -- not sure yet what DH and I will do. I think we may have to suck it up and have everyone over, but have a strict curfew of 7pm or so after which they all have to get out! :thumbup:
I'm going to get the Arm's Reach co-sleeper mini for next to the bed -- I was going to do the playpen with bassinet but heard so many good things about the co-sleeper. Hoping only to use it 6-8 weeks so will get one used off Craigslist, and still getting a play pen with bassinet for downstairs.
Did our first attempt at creating the baby registry at Target last night. DH got bored so quickly...it was frustrating (he was in pain after a recent car accident, so that didn't help). He thought I was registering for so many "unnecessary" things, like an extra car seat base (we have 2 cars...was he planning to install and uninstall every time we change cars?) and a faucet cover for the tub (duh!). He also mentioned we can just microwave the bottles instead of using a bottle warmer :dohh:. It honestly made me a little worried that he's much more clueless than I thought. I got quite frustrated with him on the way home and now I'm desperate to find him a "newborns for dad's instructional manual" type book. Any suggestions??


----------



## Baby Bell

My OH has a Haynes pregnancy and baby manual, like what they do for cars.........but with baby's :dohh: lol it's quite funny, and some of it is even practical


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'll have to check that out! Sounds funny!
DH just earned himself a full-day "Newborn Basics and Breastfeeding" class at the hospital.
Poor guy.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

sorry geny no idea why i thanked that post lol Its Not easy on this site using a mobile


----------



## samj732

My bestie felt baby kick today, first time anyone other then myself has felt her! Pretty amazing considering I've only started feeling regular movements and kicks about 2 days ago :)

She was being a brat though and only gave my bestie one kick, I think I have a lazy bubba in there :rofl:


----------



## expatttc

We bought DH the dad for dummies book - funny and useful! He's been reading a bit every night at bedtime, and already skipped ahead to the labour support parts... heehee


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning/Afternoon/Evening ladies :haha: I hope everyone is well?

Not much to report from me. Time is still dragging now I have no scans left to look forward to. Have my GTT next week though :wacko: not looking forward to it! I just realised I have 2 weeks until I'm down to 100 days to go and then the day after I'll be in double digits :yipee: not that I'm paying close attention or anything!! :blush: haha!



expatttc said:


> At what age would a baby reach 20 pounds?

My DD weighs around 23lbs now and she's almost 2, so it'll last definitely until they are up to 1, and much longer depending on how big the child id after their 1st birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Evian260

GenYsuperlady I just got an Arms Reach Co Sleeper off craigslist this morning for $70!


----------



## Saradavies89

hiya everyone havent been on for ages but had a scan over a few pages, on thing that people have got we have bout only a few new born stuff due to me and OH being about 5 foot 10 him being slightly taller so we think baby amaleigh will be long :D, so got alot of 0-3 months and a few 3-6 and a cple of 6-9 we still got quite alot to get we got a cple of packs of nappies gunna buy more as we go along and got about 6 pack of wipes need more tho, my nan got me a lovelly possum fur blankett from newzeland its lovely, we also have the cot the wardrobe the rocker (more like gigantic swing) but still got loads to get o and we have the pram on order to be deliverd december :D cant wait i love shopping :D xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Is everyone buying a brand new pram/buggy? I've seen some really good second hand ones on gumtree in excellent condition for over half the price! But part of me wants all new stuff for my first born.

2 hours til I see baby and find out! X


----------



## Saradavies89

Oceanpearl - We have bought a new one, the silvercross surf we got it when it was on offer and got the car seat free with it, and good look for in a bit :D its so exciting xxxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh exciting OceanPearl, let us know how scan goes. My sister bought us our buggy brand new, It one of those with the car seat too. If we hadnt chosen one with the car seat we wouldve looked into getting a second hand I think as all the rest of our big stuff is second hand. :shrug: 

I'm so tired doing nightshift these two weeks and my sleep pattern has gone out the window, nights when pregnant is so not fun. Think I'm turning into a babbling idiot. 

OT; I'm totally loving the Olympics! Getting behind everyone, and being very patriotic........ If team GB are in it I'm on the edge of my seat. Even in the sports I have no idea what's going on or how the hell they score them!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well my baby was breech and shy so facing down, had to go toilet and have a sugary drink. It worked and all tests were done, everything is looking good and we are having a BOY!! :happydance: saw his little willy! I'm so happy, a son! Amazing xx

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/86279e30.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Baby Bell

Aww congrats on expecting a boy :hugs: lovely scan pic!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Ocean_Pearl. Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Ocean Pearl! Finally another boy...I thought the girls were going to take over the December babies. I am so curious to see what we end up with...Only 16 more weeks until we find out! lol


----------



## toothfairy29

Welcome to team blue ocean!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww what a fab pic ocean pearl :) and congrats on being team :blue: I shall add your stork now!

We bought brand new with DD but it very quickly got scuffed, and I wished I'd just saved myself £200 and bought an excellent condition preloved one! I've gone preloved this time and got myself an absolute bargain, and it's in perfect condition, hardly a mark on it - I'm sure I can change that though (not a very good pram driver :rofl:) x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you!!

I'm definitely going to look into preloved! X


----------



## expatttc

oof - lots of little shooting pains today, so I'm guessing everything's growing superfast by now! 

I have major longhaul flights next week that I am a bit nervous about...but needs to be done to get to Europe before I can get over to Canada to stay there for my third trimester!! At least I have an aisle seat. Now just have to think of ways to snooze through 22 hours. Maybe I'll find a good baby magazine so I can do some shopping on the planes :)


----------



## Saradavies89

congrats on blue ocean :d its so exciting hearing what everyone is having. Has everyone got bumps yet mines starting to appear now and i LOVE it :D xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks everyone, can't stop grinning and cant wait to go shopping! :D

Expat I've had lots of shooting pains today's too!

Was anyone else's baby breech at scan?

Sara my bump is quite big now! X


----------



## Saradavies89

ocean_pearl said:


> Thanks everyone, can't stop grinning and cant wait to go shopping! :D
> 
> Expat I've had lots of shooting pains today's too!
> 
> Was anyone else's baby breech at scan?
> 
> Sara my bump is quite big now! X

mines only just starting to show well started to look pregnant not podge lol ive had podge a while, im just wishing the months away i cant wait to meet my baby girl have u got any names? xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

My baby was transverse at my scan! Don't worry - plenty of time to move head down yet :)

My bump is huge, I will take a photo tomorrow as I'll be 24 weeks (V-DAY!! :yipee:) and I shall share. I feel like she's gained a lb of weight over night because she just feels really heavy today. I laid on my back this morning and had to turn on to my side pretty quickly because she was crushing me :rofl:

I have got an iCandy (Pear - it's a double) this time round, and there was no way I was spending almost/over £1k for one brand new!


----------



## Saradavies89

is everyoine eating healthy, im trying to but not doing very well hahah, i hate exercise and dont want to do much after amaleigh is born so trying my hardest to b gd atm lol nt tht am very gd at it i had 3 mc donalds in 3 days last week heheh naughty and it was my bday sat just gone so there is bday cake in the kitchen that calls my name everytime i go past lol xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks lolly, hope he turns! Also my placenta was a little low, I have my next scan at 34 weeks so they said they'll check if it's moved x


----------



## ttc_lolly

FX'd for you ocean pearl that your placenta moves :hugs: pesky little things!!!

It was your birthday Sara ;) you're allowed a (3!!) treats!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi everyone! I know my official EDD is in January but consultant has said they want the Things out around 37 weeks which drops me in around December 14th! I wanted a December baby and now it seems, I'm getting two! Hope you don't mind me posting? :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mrs Gibbo :hi: welcome!! Of course you can join, the more the merrier! YAYYYY our 2nd set of Snowflake twins :)

I shall add you to our list :flower: x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! When I get on a pc, I'll change my siggy! Plus I'll share some pics :happydance: x


----------



## Bay

welcome mrs gibbo! i'm due 14th of december too. :happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

Hey its been a while since Ive been on this thread. So much has been going on! 

Congrats to all those who have found out their gender- we're also team :blue: :) 

Anyone getting any rib pains? Im seeing our specialist today for some MRI results so hoping I can ask the midwife there to confirm the rib pain is normal lol. 

I cant believe its august already; going so fast. I only have around 12 weeks left of work now, which doesnt sound long at all. LOVE IT!!! haha.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on team blue nicki!

I've developed sciatica in my back and legs, anyone else. It's awful!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies i went to see my midwife today she measured me and am measuring 27 weeks and should be 24 she seemed quite concerned as Its a big difference, anyone else had this? Also have to have a glucose test in a few weeks


----------



## ttc_lolly

I measured ahead with DD by a few weeks and got sent for a few growth scans too, they estimated her to be around 9-10lb at birth :shock: she came out and was 5.5lbs!! Fundal height measurements are so out of date and can actually cause a lot of worry for some. I'm sure they'll keep an eye on you hun, but I wouldn't overly worry.

nickibrum - congrats on team :blue: have added you a stork!


----------



## trgirl308

ocean_pearl said:


> Thanks lolly, hope he turns! Also my placenta was a little low, I have my next scan at 34 weeks so they said they'll check if it's moved x

Mine was breech too, but that is pretty normal at this stage. My placenta was also low so I have to rescan at 32 weeks and no sex or (anything) till then. 



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hi everyone! I know my official EDD is in January but consultant has said they want the Things out around 37 weeks which drops me in around December 14th! I wanted a December baby and now it seems, I'm getting two! Hope you don't mind me posting? :flower:

Yay Gibbo! :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just got in from my latest MW appointment and I'm measuring 26 weeks! :haha: Being prescribed Iron supplements on top of my normal vitamins because it's low and my blood pressure is down to 90/58 :saywhat: 
Seeing as I'm new, I'd thought I'd show off my babies :cloud9:
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj563/GibbonsTwins/Shareable2.jpg
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj563/GibbonsTwins/Shareable1.jpg

and this is me! (17+5)
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj563/GibbonsTwins/Me175.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww beautiful babies and bump Mrs Gibbo :) are you finding out their sexes? Woahhh your BP is low, hope the vits work x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

We find out next week! :happydance: so excited I could burst! :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning snowflakes :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well. 

Ocean_Pearl my little one was breech too at my 20 week scan but doc said not to worry, he has plenty of time to turn. He's so active I wouldn't be surprised, it's like he's doing somersaults on a daily basis. 

Welcome Mrs Gibbo! Congrats on your two little ones and cute bump pic!

Expat, I've been getting pains as well. I just blame them on baby and all of his growing.

I'm 23 weeks - only 6 days left until my V-Day! Little one stayed up later than normal last night and was awake very early this morning. Quite different from normal. He's usually crazy busy during the day and worn out by the time I get home. He better not be turning out to be a night owl - b/c I am not! I feel movement above my belly button now and even still down low at times. I wonder what position he is in.

Last night I had times where I was very uncomfortable for a few minutes at a time. It happened about 3 times. It felt like period cramps. Do you ladies think those are braxton hicks? Has anyone had them or know what they feel like?


----------



## Evian260

Probably Braxton Hicks :)

My little girl has her head or her butt pushed up pretty hard on the top left of my bump and it's so tender to touch! Ouch!


----------



## Fifipots

Hi all

Just thought id post a little tip, feel free to use or comment but it has helped me out no end, although I've tried with every baby, due to an ill formed nipple I am unable to breast feed so I don't have any choice but to bottle feed, however I wanted it to be as instant as breast feeding so to enable this I never once warmed any bottles, instead I made the bottles up with boiled water and didn't add any milk powder, just stood them on the work top ( for a maximum of 24hours) rather than in the fridge otherwise they'd be too cold, I measured out the formula in separate pots and then as soon as baby was hungry just tipped the powder in, a quick shake and we're ready to go!! Only a few seconds longer than whipping a booby out and especially useful in the middle of the night as it stops baby screaming the house down and waking everybody else up,

It means the milk is room temperature when they drink it rather than warm but unless they've been fed warm milk previously then they'll never know any different, 

It has worked for 3 babies before this one so I'll def be doing it again xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Apparently there's no medical reason to warm a bottle and room temperature is just fine. I read that recently and though, what? we've been warming these bottles for years for no reason? lol


----------



## GenYsuperlady

GIBBS!!! How exciting to have you and your two bubs here! I'm due on December 10th -- can't wait to share the journey with you! And OMG your bump is cute with your tiny little skinny legs...

I've been having a few crampy pains here and there, similar to ligament pains but usually those are brought on by position changes and these ones just come and go as they please. I have no idea what Braxton Hicks feel like, but these cramps feel quite mild so I'm not sure they're anything but a bit of stretch. I think the baby is about to undergo a growth spurt because I've been STARVING. Woke up yesterday and felt bump had gotten bigger overnight.

DH can now feel baby moving from the outside -- YAY! He's impatient so gets antsy if baby doesn't kick right away...but to have him feel that just makes me so happy. And every time he touches my belly, especially if he rubs it, I get a huge wave of peace and happiness like some rush of hormones is being released. I LOOOVE it. Anyone else get it?

Also, has anyone had a return of first trimester type symptoms? I've got some mild (very mild) nausea back and the fatigue has returned!!! Sleeping is hit or miss, definitely waking up more often to toss and turn and back is sore in the morning, especially if I accidentally kick my preggo pillow away (or the dog steals it, which has happened twice now).

And finally, I also feel that this stage of pregnancy is, as one book described it, the middle of a very long road trip. No more scans, certainly not "excited" about the glucose test, wish I could shop 'til I drop but DH and I are trying to cut down our spending. I guess all that's left to do is.......work? Ugh.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

fifipots Thats exactly how i made my bottles up lol i can not breast feed either tired with both of mine pain was unbearable and nothing happened baby was starving had to give up i wont even attempt it this time ... Thanks lolly just never measured any different with either of the girls even tho my youngest was small midwife keeps insisting baby will be big i wish she would keep it to herself think she just being mean! Iam twenty four weeks today sixteen to go! Does that make me six months now? Or would that be the twenty eighth of august if im due the twenty eighth of November confused!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I think there are a million different ways to count what month you are -- I personally say 24 weeks = 6 months but I think there are some 'exact' formulas out there on the web.


----------



## ImSoTired

Fifi I have a similar problem and therefore probably will not be breast feeding. This is my 1st and it's a little upsetting but what will be will be I guess. I know that room temp is the best but thanks for the reminder!

I second the cramoing you ladies are getting. I shouldn't call it cramping really. I had ligament pain in my pelvic area yesterday AM. It was sharp like the pains I used to get in the beginning and it hasn't happened in a while. It kinda made me feel like baby is growing though so I'm happy about that. I also feel pressure in my bump at certain times and it is uncomfortable but it passes. I was thinking it's baby pressing up against something of braxton hicks. No real cramping though like period pain. My back is awful. If I'm on my feet a lot during the day all of the nerves and muscles in my back are just absolutely throbbing at the end of the day.Ugg. No fun.

Dh has yet to feel baby:cry: She is just too unpredictable and usually very gentle. Only once in a blue moon does she move enough for me to feel it on the outside. She was so active over the weekend and now she is just being lazy I guess as she hasn't been doing as much. It's worrying but at least I have an OB appt and an ultrasound this week. I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow!

I'd also like to second the waking up hungry and waking up having to pee. I toss and turn a lot but I know it's just practive for when baby actually arrives. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## 2016

Room temp milk is definitely the way to go! Felt sorry for my mummy friends trying to warm stuff up when out and about. They say the formula should be mixed with 70 degree hot water then cooled to kill bacteria...but I don't think this is necessary if you only add the powder when ready to feed and throw any unused milk away immediately.
I BF with DS and loved it but he went on strike at 4 months after a hospital stay so I pumped 35oz a day until 10 months when I just couldn't take any more. Will def be trying again this time.

As for BH. I got these for the first time this pregnancy a couple of days ago. I'd forgotten what they felt like. To me they kind of feel like a prickly tight cramp all over my bump. Like its been squeezed all over. Very uncomfortable. In my case they were caused by becoming too hot and dehydrated then trying to run round after DS. :dohh:


----------



## Baby Bell

Iv not had any BH yet, but think I'm too early still! 
I'm on nightshift tonight :coffee: then got my 20 week scan and consultant appointment in morning, hope I can stay awake for it. Don't wanna miss anything cause I'm too sleepy..........gonna be bad and drink some lucozade in the morning to keep myself awake.


----------



## LillyLee

@Blu I've been getting Braxton Hicks since about 17 weeks. It happens when I'm being lazy and needing to get up and go pee but I don't want to get off the couch. My whole lower abdomen will tighten up (not painfully) and I can feel the entire outline of my uterus. It's a little weird. Also happens when I'm walking sometimes. Midwife didn't believe me until I laid down in her office and it actually happened for her. 

@GenY yep, nausea (if I don't eat), fatigue, hunger (constant) and headaches are back in full force. My baby is NOT gentle and I swear she's doing backflips. DH was watching my stomach and asked, "What does that feel like". I don't even know how to answer that question LOL. But now when she kicks I can actually see it through my shirt.

I told DH I think she likes the dark, because if she's being active and I lift my shirt to watch she will immediately stop. His response was that maybe she hates the dark and was saying, "Get this shirt off me!" Either way she's active.


----------



## juless

Hey guys! I'm going to have a lot to catch up on! I only have internet at our new place and we are still at least a week from moving in. (Painting has been a nightmare!!). I just wanted to pop in and say hi, and hope you are all doing well! Baby girl has been moving tons, huge kicks that I can see through my belly sometimes now! Can't wait to get moved in here so I can get back to keeping up to date! :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jules - good luck settling in!

Thanks girls for the BH descriptions...now I know im definitely NOT having them yet :)

I have to brag - I just got a lightly pre-loved Arms Reach Co-Sleeper Mini with leg extenders and 2 sheets off Craigslist for $65 (USD). Bargain hunter win!!! Next conquest: an Ergo carrier!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep defo sounds like BH :thumbup: my uterus goes rock solid, and as you say it's slightly uncomfortable. I'm not a big fan of them tbh :haha:

So it's 3.10am here making me officially 24 weeks!! Happy V-day to my little bean :) this isn't an invite to come out anytime soon though, you must stay firmly inside of mummy for at LEAST another 13 weeks! 

I have 3 weeks until I'm in 3rd tri :shock:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on V Day, Lolly! 13 weeks! Eek not long to go! X

Went to ikea and mothercare world yesterday and bought a few bits, was so exciting and made it feel more real. Has anyone got a cot and mattress from ikea before? How was the quality? They look really nice!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy v day lolly!!! I'll join you Tuesday!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Happy Vday lolly! Wow that seems so far away for me at the moment. 

Jules hope the move goes smoothly for you! 

Trying to stay awake for my 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

I had an MRI scan last week due to baby having excess fluid in the brain (officially called Ventriculomegaly). Results were back yesterday and its quite positive. They also first thought that the cavum septum pellucidum was absent but it was there! :happydance: 

Just got to keep praying the fluid doesnt increase. 

Walked away feeling pretty damn positive :) 

Lolly Ill be joining you on Monday- is anyone finding time is flying by?? I cant believe we have almost reached double figures :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm so pleased! I've been waiting forever to reach this milestone, time seems to have definitely started to drag!

ocean - we have a second hand cot from ikea for DD and it's in such good nick we'll be using it again this time round! Not sure about their mattresses though but I'm sure they'll be fine as they all have to pass certain safety regulations :thumbup:

Baby - awww don't worry hun, it'll come around soon enough :hugs: when's your scan?

nicki - :hugs: I'm glad that Pellicidum was there. What does the excess fluid on baby's brain mean now? x


----------



## munch

Yay for V-Day Lolly!

Baby, hope scan is fantastic and your not too tired! 

I miss having scans to look forward to. 

Ocean I had an Ikea cot for my first. I thought it was quite good. With number 2 I was given a cot from a friend and its got a side that drops which my Ikea one didn't and I think I prefer this but it's a personal thing. The Ikea ones have a very high safety rating if I recall which is good. 

AFM hungry most if the day, exercise has gone out the window (except for some walking, gardening etc) My little fella is making his presence known a fair bit now and DH has felt him a few times. Stay well snowflakes!


----------



## munch

Nicki, hope everything continues on the right track, stacks of positive vibes coming your way x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yay for V- Days!!!!

Nicki - here's hoping things keep going smoothly!!!


----------



## Bay

I've been getting this ache in my left leg, not so much a cramp though. Anyone else have this? I think i've been sleeping on my left too much and all that extra weight (gained 10kg:blush:) might be crushing my left leg.


----------



## Krippy

Baby Bell said:


> Happy Vday lolly! Wow that seems so far away for me at the moment.
> 
> Jules hope the move goes smoothly for you!
> 
> Trying to stay awake for my 20 week scan :happydance:

GL at your scan this morning Bell! Let us know how you get on and I want to see pics!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Bay - I've heard cramping in the calves is quite common at this stage, can be due to dehydration and low potassium (time to eat some bananas!) And don't worry about your weight gain...last I checked I was up 23-24lbs, and DH finally took away my scale a couple of days ago (I have a history of an eating disorder). I hate thinking that I'm still gaining weight but at the same time, it is nice not to make myself SEE the number each morning.
Bell - we are all dying for scan pics!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy V Day!! So exciting. 5 days until my day :happydance:

GL at your scan today Bell!

Nicki good to hear things are looking positive for little one :)

Hi Juless! :wave:

I've had pains in my leg from time to time. I've also had numbness in my hand and wrist. Doctor says only thing that will make it go away is birth so I'm dealing with it for now :)

I cannot explain how exhausted I am. I went home from work yesterday and went to sleep. DH tried to wake me up twice before I finally got up at 11pm to eat. And I still feel exhausted, like i haven't slept a wink. And the heartburn and nausea has come back around. It's like 1st trimester all over again.

I called and moved my 24 week appointment from the 21st to the 15, a whole week earlier! Not excited about that sugary drink but at least I get to hear lo hb next week :)


----------



## samj732

The weather here is so beautiful today I want to take a mental health day, stay home and clean/set up baby things.

I never thought I'd see the day when I'd rather clean then go to work :rofl:


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey sorry it's so late! I needed to sleep lol. Baby is good and well, every thing measuring as it should......and placenta has good blood flow:happydance:

Baby was cheeky monkey though and wouldn't do what the lady wanted so we were in scan forever(not complaining loved seeing baba) but eventually she got all her measurements. 

Also seen by consultant who confirmed if not before il def by induced at 37 weeks!! But I also found out he's retiring next month.....I'm gutted, he's the bet and I really trust him:nope:

Sorry bout the quality of photo, iPad not best for taking phoo with!
 



Attached Files:







a9445224.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LillyLee

I took a mental health day last week...only because it was pouring rain and one of those perfect days to snuggle in bed with DH.


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies!
I've been in Costa Rica for the past 10 days, so i had a lot to catch up on in this thread. Nice to see so much activity! 
Congrats to all the new gender reveals and loved looking at all the pics of new scans. 
Nice to see all the bargain hunters out there! I too am going for gently used second hand stuff from garage sales & friends. My friends cousin has a barely used Munire crib and dresser set that she is selling along with a changing pad, humidifiers, diaper pail and large shelving unit for $700. She paid over $1300, and i'm hoping to get it for $600. Also got a pack and play, baby carrier, and baby monitor in almost new condition for way cheap :)

I was wondering if anyone else's LO only kicks and moves in the lower abdomen? I know my uterus is supposed to be above my belly button now, but i never feel any kicks anywhere near the belly button and i wonder if this is cause for concern (low fluid??)

Also, a small patch of skin on my left thigh has gone numb. Like i could prick myself with a needle there and not feel it. Google said my uterus is pressing on a nerve which is causing this and it will stay that way til birth! Anyone else feel this? I know sciatica is common, but this is definitely not that nerve. My Blood Pressure is also pretty low...90/54, but my MW didnt seem to think this was too much cause for concern. Just said I may pass out on occasion. I saw someone else comment on their low BP.

Happy V-day to you 24 weekers!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It may have been me that you saw comment about low blood pressure. Mine was 90/58 yesterday and I've been prescribed an iron supplement to take three times a day. I've just been advised to move slowly and to stretch in the morning while still in bed to get the blood moving so it's not a shock to the system when you stand up. 
Nice work on the bargains too! :thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yay for bargain shopping and happy scans!
Don't worry about low kicks - I've only begun to feel a few around the belly button, but still get some way deep down on the cervix. Your placenta could also be up high and that is why you don't feel them there as often.
I've just gotten back in from a 40 minute nap in the backseat of my car over my lunch break - it's insane, I feel like I just got rid of the first trimester fatigue and now it's back full force!
BP in the 90's/50's is just fine as long as you're not feeling the effects (lightheadedness, weak, etc). Some people run around in that range naturally!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I hardly get kicks around my belly button area. They are usually pretty low down or at my sides, I suppose it just depends what position baby is laid in :flower:

Baby Bell - glad everything went well with scan, and pic is lovely!! Nice and clear x


----------



## LillyLee

My BP is always really low. Has never been higher than 100, but usually mid 90's...midwives haven't seemed worried, especially since all bloodwork has come back normal.


----------



## Krippy

Baby Bell said:


> Hey sorry it's so late! I needed to sleep lol. Baby is good and well, every thing measuring as it should......and placenta has good blood flow:happydance:
> 
> Baby was cheeky monkey though and wouldn't do what the lady wanted so we were in scan forever(not complaining loved seeing baba) but eventually she got all her measurements.
> 
> Also seen by consultant who confirmed if not before il def by induced at 37 weeks!! But I also found out he's retiring next month.....I'm gutted, he's the bet and I really trust him:nope:
> 
> Sorry bout the quality of photo, iPad not best for taking phoo with!

Congrats on the great scan Bell! What a little cutie you have there! :cloud9:


----------



## Evian260

I get to go back in for another scan tomorrow to get more pictures of her heart... can't wait to see our lil princess again!

Anyone else excited for their v-day? 6 days till the big 24 week mark :)


----------



## Nellie83

just popping in to update. We had our 20 week scan this morning and baby is looking happy and healthy and we're team blue :happydance:


----------



## kitty2385

was in hospital again last night with high bp! they let me out thankfully but had to give me medication to get it to go down to normal. Have to go back in today at 11 for more bp tests and hopefully its nothing to worry about. They think it might even just be me worrying myself and then it gets worse when I have my bp taken so it goes up. Who knows, but hope to find out more today!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congratulations Nellie! :blue:
Do they think it's White Coat HBP Kitty? (i think that's what it's called) hope the meds work hun x


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all 20 weeks scan on monday cant wait in half way today n my 8 1/2 month old took her first steps last night


----------



## trgirl308

Aww congrats bbygurl. :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh my gosh, an 8.5 month old AND pregnant!? You must be wonder woman!

And yes, Gibbs, it's white coat hypertension when you're BP spikes at the doc's office due to nerves...usually it is the top number (systolic) that goes up the most. If the bottom number is high too that is more suggestive of true hypertension.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on team :blue: Nellie!!

Awwww lovely that your LO is now walking bbygurl :) now you'll need eyes at the back of your head!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

:blush: i just had to google v day as no idea what you were all on about :shrug: :haha: but now i know my v day was Wednesday :happydance:

Ive just bought a swing and bouncy chair off my friend they are immaculate for £10 and i am planning on buying an play mat which turns into a seat off her as well. Ive not got much left to get except for me for labour.

:coffee: still a whole 8 weeks till my scan.. My glucose test is on the 29th..

Does anybody know much about the cord blood banking thing i am not sure who to ask my brother is diabetic 36 and suffering from kidney failure he has to have a pancreas and kidney transplant, me and my mum have seen information stating that cord blood would really help him if anyone knows much about it would be really helpful.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Chloe - my bp has been consistenty low (90/60) but that is quite common in pregnancy. I just make sure I don't jump up quickly and haven't had any dizziness since 1st tri.

GenY - my LO is breech too. The placenta is ok but I have a fibroid anteriorly so there is concern that she might not be able to turn. That said, last night she had a good go and kept me awake for 90 mins in the process. I'm sure she almost made it round but then reverted to her normal position! I have another scan in 6 weeks, so we'll see.

Ocean pearl - yep numb legs and back pain too here. I've been for physio but to be honest it wasn't overly helpful. I'm already doing yoga and swimming which helps and now have a giant tubi grip to wear over my bump if I have to stand for a prolonged time. It does make the back pain a bit better but the numb legs happen every day now.

Oh yeah - and some return of the vomiting/nausea. To be honest as long as LO is ok, I really don't mind. Only 11 more working weeks to go! How long is everyone else working til?

Stay well everyone. 

A belated happy v-day lolly :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies. Had appts yesterday and today and all looks good with baby. My BP was nice and low yesterday but high today? I think the place I go for my ultrasounds just makes me nervous...ALso doctor frowned at me and said I gained 8 lbs this month but when they weighed me today I was 2 lbs less?( I think it's because I really had to pee when she weighed me yesterday) So I'm guessing I only really gained about 6 maybe since my last appt. Still not ideal but not as bad as 8!'

Baby has been very active and I had my follow up ultrasound today. She was much more cooperative and I got tons of great pictures.:cloud9: Including a few 4D ones! Here are a few...

Hope everyone here is doing well!!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







08-10-2012 02;48;05PM.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









08-10-2012 02;42;19PM.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chloe597

Honey.Bee - I'm working up until my water breaks, but the US is much more unsympathetic to pregnancy than pretty much everywhere else in the world it seems. I only get 6 weeks of paid maternity leave, and then I can take 6 weeks of unpaid, and then my employer is allowed to replace me if i dont come back! At least I work mostly in an office so I'll be able to sit, and we have EMT's on staff so if something happens at work, I'm in good hands :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummyof2girlz - To store your own cord blood is quite expensive I think. I'm sure someone mentioned it was around £2-£4k when we were discussing it whilst pregnant with my DD. You'll have to google though and see what places are like around you :thumbup: sorry about your brother :hugs:

lovely pics ImSoTired :flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

From what I have read, cord blood banking is really quick way for people to make money on people's fears about what-ifs. There is no guarantee that the technology will be available in the future to use that blood in a helpful way. That being said, I can certainly understand why some people choose it, especially with family medical histories that are complicated. It just won't be for me.

I am working up until 38 weeks 5 days. Using vacation time for the first week, then taking another 12 weeks unpaid. the maternity laws in the US are so harsh on women and their babies :(


----------



## samj732

I don't even want to get started on how f*cked up the maternity leave is here in the US. My employer doesn't even have to "save my position" because I haven't been there long enough. I'll be 26 days short of the FMLA cutoff, so I can't even use my sick time or PTO.


----------



## trgirl308

Mummyof2, you would have to look into prices. Here it is not that expensive, overall would cost 2000$ for 20 years of storage... my DH has type 1 diabetes so we figure, especially for our first child it is worth the money in the event anything goes wrong. There are cases where it has been successful for diabetes and I think conditions like leukemia. It really is a personal choice, I know a lot of ppl who didn't do it and a lot that did... so its up to you. 

Honeybee, I'm working till about 37 weeks, I work in an office so there is no reason to take a preventive leave, but then I will have a year of paid maternity and my DH gets 5 weeks of paid paternity. I am amazed at how crappy the mat leave is in the US and how different it is here in Canada in comparison.


----------



## joeliza24

Not all companies in the US are measly with their mat leave. I will be off from 34 weeks and then back to work 6 months later - 100% paid. 

Fatigue and mild nausea are back for me too. Sucks but so long as baby is well I'm happy.

I'm also thinking about banking my baby's cord blood.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Thank you ladies my mum has researched it a bit i believe i can donate it to him all being well im seeing my doctor on wednesday so will see what she suggests and my brother is going to speak to his specialist as he needs a transplant within the year it seems again from what ive read that it can help, even if i couldnt donate it to him id gladly donate it which i think is free to do would love to be able to store it to cover what ifs but if im looking at around 4k its a lot of money!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oooooooooo ten days to go and its less than 100!!!!! just noticed lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh it's free to donate here to the NHS, but your hospital has to have the facilities to do it and I know there's not many around that do at the minute :( my hospital do and I'll be donating mine again :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

You can donate here to, it is just that if you need it for your child you are not guaranteed that they will have one. But if you aren't going to bank it for yourself then definitely donating it is the nice thing to do.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Also you'd have to do all the tests to check that the cord blood is compatible with our brother's I think? I know it's compatible for your baby, and possibly their siblings but not oo sure about distant relatives :flower:


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey my OH and I were just talking this baby will be born at37 weeks if not before, we have a cupboard full of newborn baby clothes, do you think at 37 weeks baby will need tiny newborn baby clothes? Eoin was born at36+5 weighed 6lb3oz and was too little for his newborn size clothes.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've been buying some Early Baby stuff for my two. That's for babies around 5lbs. Tiny Baby (?!) is for up to 7.5lbs. Babies are getting bigger! I was 6lbs 10oz when I was born and that was normal! :haha:


----------



## stark18

Needing some advice...woke up this morning and had some blood when I wiped. I laid around all day and hadn't had anything since so I went to work. Once I got there I started spotting again. I left work, but I'm not cramping or hurting at all. Baby is still moving all over the place. Should I go to the hospital to be seen?


----------



## Kels815

Stark18- I would leave a message with your Dr. or midwife right away and see what they advise you to do. 

I had a similar situation last week (only it wasn't red blood, more like a light pink color) and my Dr. told me to go to Labor & Delivery immediately to be examined. I was shocked by their response, but I guess better safe than sorry.
They ended up admitting me for the night and found something near my placenta called a "retroplacental bleed". It's only 4cm , and hasn't progressed since but I was on bedrest the rest of the weekend and have to take it easy at work(they wanted me stop working for 4 weeks, but that's not possible for me... so I'm just taking it easy). Hopefully, they will get back to you right away(leave it on the emergency message). In the meantime I would suggest ... NO heavy lifting, exercise, walking or standing for long periods of time, no intercourse. 
Hope you feel better soon , and hopefully all is well!!!!


----------



## munch

Happy birthday to my DD1..... 10 today!! Double figures, cannot believe how quickly time goes by. X


----------



## trgirl308

Here our doctors pretty much recommend visiting the hospital at any sign of bleeding... I would just to make sure everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Girls who are planning to breastfeed, are you going to a class or just reading up on it? I want to be prepared x


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey girls, iv just had o phone in sick because of back pain (I wouldnt have been able to finish the shift, cause of all the leaning, 'lifting' etc) I have taken paracetamol but don't want to take too much consistently, does any one know of a balm or gel pregnant women are allowed to take? Tiger balm is apparently an iffy one with some saying yeah and some saying no, and heat packs recomend asking gp :shrug: which I won't see today as its Sunday, I don't wanna phone in sick again tomorrow, but don't want to hurt myself more :nope:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my friend had her baby last night she was induced three weeks early as measuring three weeks ahead and by her growth scan they decided not to leave her, her baby weighed nine pound one!!


----------



## trgirl308

Oceanpearl, I am planning to breastfeed and our local clinics offer free pre-natal classes. I will be going there in October, there are 4 classes and 1 is just on breastfeeding. You should look if there is anything similar in the area, I know here there are also groups that just do breastfeeding classes and support.... I figure I can't have too much information! And it helps to pass the time before baby gets here. :)


----------



## Evian260

I took a class with my first but didn't learn anything that I hadn't already read in books at home.


----------



## Elljo3

Hi I'm due 29th dec.will find out pink or blue on Thursday.

Please can I join? Xx


----------



## Evian260

Welcome Elljo and congrats :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks, my hospital apparently run classes so I've emailed them. I've got 'The Food of Love' which seems really good and I'm reading up on la leche website and kellysmom x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ocean_pearl - I'm hoping to BF for 6 months and planning on taking some NHS antenatal classes. Figure it couldn't hurt.....

Thanks for all the replies about finishing work. Some of you over in the US seem to have a very rough deal. I will be very grateful from now on. 11 more working weeks for me (not that I'm counting!). 

Munch - happy 10th to your DD x


----------



## toothfairy29

Stark, any news about the bleeding? 

Anyone having Brixton hicks? I got angry with ex husband this morning and swear I had a contraction. Belly went hard and tight. Did the same a couple more times over next couple of hours. I panicked a bit. No pain just weird. Feeling bit freaked out but has settled now.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Elljo3 said:


> Hi I'm due 29th dec.will find out pink or blue on Thursday.
> 
> Please can I join? Xx

Welcome and congrats!! I'll add you to our EDD list :flower:

Ocean - I'll be BF'ing but I found it's easier to learn once baby is here! You can learn all the different positions and whatnot beforehand though, but definitely joing a breastfeeding cafe or la leche once bubs arrives :)


----------



## starburst1979

Wow loads due in December!! 
Congrats to you all!!
I'm due 29th December.......but thinking will be late, as the two I already have Were both 12 days late lol xx

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif -


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hi everyone, only just found this thread! I'm due December 13th with a blue bump! hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

starburst1979 said:


> Wow loads due in December!!
> Congrats to you all!!
> I'm due 29th December.......but thinking will be late, as the two I already have Were both 12 days late lol xx
> 
> https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif -




xCookieDoughx said:


> Hi everyone, only just found this thread! I'm due December 13th with a blue bump! hope everyone is doing okay :)

Hi ladies, welcome and congrats on your Snowflakes :)

I'll add you both to our EDD list now!


----------



## stark18

toothfairy29 said:


> Stark, any news about the bleeding?

I called labor and delivery and they told me as long as it wasn't heavy and I wasn't cramping to just relax and stay off my feet. I didn't do anything the rest of the day and all is good now. I will be calling my doctor tomorrow morning to make sure she doesn't want to see me. As of now everything is okay though. Thanks!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm so stressed, been given notice to leave our flat in October when I'll be 7 months pregnant! I guess I'll start organising stuff now? Wwyd? Evil landlord doesn't give a damn even though she's pregnant too! :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awwww ocean that's so sh!t :( as they've given you 3 month's notice there's not much you can do (been in your position last year :growlmad:). I'd start looking for somewhere ASAP hun, and get the professionals in to help move if you can or a lot of good mates who'll do it for free! Don't you dare lift a finger though.

When this happened to us it seemed to be fate! We got a much better place and was paying loads less too x


----------



## Bay

Ocean_pearl. We're moving in september in 3 weeks' time ad well. Just do a little bit at a time and you will get it done. But i guess the most time consuming part would be finding a place you like. Do you have any options right now?


----------



## munch

ocean_pearl said:


> Girls who are planning to breastfeed, are you going to a class or just reading up on it? I want to be prepared x

Ocean, you can never have too much information but I do think breastfeeding is learned rather than taught. I guess the main tip I can give after feeding my first two for a year each, is that the first few weeks can feel like an uphill battle but if you hang in there and perceiver it gets much easier. With my first I had a fair bit of initial nipple pain as she seemed to be on them all the time but it got much better after about 5 weeks. 

Best thing about breastfeeding (in my opinion) is obviously the amazing bond you have with the baby, the convinence and the fact that it's free. Immunisation was made easier too as you can just whip out a boob for instant comfort. 

I understand that breastfeeding isn't for everyone. I could never express and didn't even try with DD2 so I was all they had until they commenced on solids. Just remember it takes work to master it but it is just so rewarding..... 

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bay said:


> Ocean_pearl. We're moving in september in 3 weeks' time ad well. Just do a little bit at a time and you will get it done. But i guess the most time consuming part would be finding a place you like. Do you have any options right now?

Yes you're right, flat hunting is a nightmare especially in London, you got to be quick!

Well I'm going on holiday for 8 nights in September from the 1st so will probably start flat hunting as soon as we get back as it's too early now.

Think I'm going to start sorting/organising/chucking stuff now while I have lots of energy.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## ocean_pearl

munch said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Girls who are planning to breastfeed, are you going to a class or just reading up on it? I want to be prepared x
> 
> Ocean, you can never have too much information but I do think breastfeeding is learned rather than taught. I guess the main tip I can give after feeding my first two for a year each, is that the first few weeks can feel like an uphill battle but if you hang in there and perceiver it gets much easier. With my first I had a fair bit of initial nipple pain as she seemed to be on them all the time but it got much better after about 5 weeks.
> 
> Best thing about breastfeeding (in my opinion) is obviously the amazing bond you have with the baby, the convinence and the fact that it's free. Immunisation was made easier too as you can just whip out a boob for instant comfort.
> 
> I understand that breastfeeding isn't for everyone. I could never express and didn't even try with DD2 so I was all they had until they commenced on solids. Just remember it takes work to master it but it is just so rewarding.....
> 
> XClick to expand...

Thank you, that's lovely. I can't wait. I've mentally prepared myself for it to be difficult at first and I've got support from my partner whom I've told not to let me give in and to carry on. I found a clinic near me on weds so might go down when I'm further along for some last minute tips! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Awwww ocean that's so sh!t :( as they've given you 3 month's notice there's not much you can do (been in your position last year :growlmad:). I'd start looking for somewhere ASAP hun, and get the professionals in to help move if you can or a lot of good mates who'll do it for free! Don't you dare lift a finger though.
> 
> When this happened to us it seemed to be fate! We got a much better place and was paying loads less too x

Thanks hun, yeah I'm hoping it's some sort of twisted fate! The neighbours above us are really noisy so I was worried about sleep deprivation and new baby on top of all that noise.

I've been looking already but everything seems to be avail now, hopefully by beginning sept when I'm back from hols there will be stuff avail for October.

My oh has already said I'm not to do anything :thumbup: my brother is going to help and I could ask my brother in law too x


----------



## trgirl308

That's crazy that they can kick you out like that! Here you can only evict someone if you or a close family member want to occupy the property and you have to give 6 months notice for July 1st, you can't just give 6 months notice anytime... And even then the tenant can contest it and depending on the situation you may have to pay their move or give them a compensation of some sort. I think the laws here are a little nuts, but when I see things like that I am glad we have them. 

I hope you are able to find something and like lolly said, hopefully it will be something nicer and everything will work out better! :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes it was pretty shocking tbh as we're good tenants, v quiet, always pay on time etc. Very strange


----------



## ttc_lolly

Have they said why they want you out? Our landlord last year could no longer afford to keep the property and so was selling it to people who wanted to live in it themselves. Annoying really, but I'm sure you'll find somewhere bigger adn better :) (hopefully a bit cheaper too!)


----------



## Baby Bell

We moved last year when I was about 30 weeks pregnant (not due to landlord issues we'd been living with parents previously) like everyone else has said let friends and family do all heavy lifting. My job was to clean the flat which I was more than happy to do as I was nesting lol 

Iv just been to gp, been signed off work for two weeks :cry: because of my back pain. Said all I could do was rest it and not strain it, gentle excercise like swimming. But that my work is too heavy for it. :cry: my boss did not sound impressed when I phoned, but iv never been off for more than a day due to injury or sickness, on my last pregnancy I went in everyday, through every ache and pain and against what my body was telling me, it caused me soo much stress and in the end my baby went to heaven.......I'm not risking it again!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Don't feel bad Baby :hugs: you do what is best for you & baby. Relaxing sounds like a much better option than work, doctor knows best ;) x


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Have they said why they want you out? Our landlord last year could no longer afford to keep the property and so was selling it to people who wanted to live in it themselves. Annoying really, but I'm sure you'll find somewhere bigger adn better :) (hopefully a bit cheaper too!)

Nope, no reason, just a letter through the door from the agents. She already texted my oh to say she's got people coming to view it Saturday so it's obviously personal reasons.

I'm sure we'll find somewhere nice, just bad timing as so much going on! Already sorted out all paperwork and thrown out two bin bags of stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## LuluSS

Wow, I am so sorry Ocean Pearl! 

Me and DH are also in the process of trying to move out and find a new place. We only have a small 2 bedroom. We need a three bedroom because we have DH's stepson. So far there is barely anything available to rent! I am starting to freak out because I would like to put a deposit down on a place by the end of this month, then put in my 30 days to the landords then that will give me a move in date of October 1st! I don't want it to be any later because I still have to do the nursery, and my baby shower will be October 13.


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Wow, I am so sorry Ocean Pearl!
> 
> Me and DH are also in the process of trying to move out and find a new place. We only have a small 2 bedroom. We need a three bedroom because we have DH's stepson. So far there is barely anything available to rent! I am starting to freak out because I would like to put a deposit down on a place by the end of this month, then put in my 30 days to the landords then that will give me a move in date of October 1st! I don't want it to be any later because I still have to do the nursery, and my baby shower will be October 13.

Sorry you're stressing too! I'm sure we'll both find something soon :hugs:

I can't wait to get the nursery done after we're moved and settled, something to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## LuluSS

Yes, definitely something to look forward to. I had to tell my mom to stop buying stuff for the baby right now because I have no where to put anything.


----------



## Fifipots

So pleased, hubby just felt baby kick for the first time, xx


----------



## Chloe597

so exciting, fifi! my DH loves to feel the kicks :)

Good luck with the house hunt, lulu and ocean - ocean, sorry to hear about your troubles with your landlord. Makes no sense! Hope it was a blessing in disguise!

I'm curious how far before everyone's due dates your baby shower is going to be? I am thinking 2 months before my due date, so Oct 14. Is that too soon? Lulu, i see you are similar to me wth Oct 13. That makes me feel better about my date, as I was originally thinking sometime in Nov.


----------



## LuluSS

Yes, I wanted to have my shower a little earlier because (1) you never know if the baby will come early or not, (2) I want to have time to get things I still need after the baby shower, and (3) I didn't want to be TOO huge for my baby shower and be uncomfortable. We are having a coed shower so it will pretty much be a get together/BBQ/shower. I have heard of woman having showers as early as 20 weeks! Just have it whenever you feel comfortable :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh we don't have baby showers as a rule in the uk! :-(


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

My shower is October 13 as well


----------



## munch

Baby Bell..... Don't feel bad your doctor has made the right decision. You need to rest up and get your back better. You are completely right not to risk it, life as you know is too precious. Hope you feel better really soon. X


----------



## LuluSS

Blu_Butterfly said:


> My shower is October 13 as well

The weekend of October 13 is a popular date :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

LuluSS said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> My shower is October 13 as well
> 
> The weekend of October 13 is a popular date :)Click to expand...

:) and I picked that early for all the same reasons you did


----------



## mtmnleg

Is anyone having multiple showers? I was originally hoping to have mine in early November, but you guys have me thinking otherwise! I have most of the big stuff I mainly want a diaper shower and gift cards or specialty items(hope i'm not being too picky LOL)

My stepmom and mother do not get along so I will have two seperate showers from them and then MIL has insisted she give me one also...3 is a lot to me but the more the merrier I suppose!!

DH and I are going to look at a house tonight, we rent an apartment, but it is 2 bedroom and simply not big enough!! I had the second bedroom as a storage room, but now it will be the nursery. I have had to move everything out to the garage from the storage room and it is collecting spiderwebs :nope:


----------



## bbygurl719

So i had my 20 week scan everythimg looks good n im having another girl


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ocean Pearl - looks like you've got a great headstart and a plan - my vote is for blessing In disguise. Let karma get the old cow landlord.

Bell - ice your back!! Free, safe and reduces inflammation. And enjoy your rest!

Congrat on the new snowflakes and team pink above!

Nothing exciting here except loving how active baby is and DH has felt a couple times as well! Baby particularly moves to music and when I eat sweets!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh we don't have baby showers as a rule in the uk! :-(

Everyone I know has baby showers now, it's very popular in London, same as proms


----------



## Bay

We don't really do baby showers in Australia, but in the past few years it's increased in popularity. They sound like fun.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Been ages since I've seen some bump pics ladies!

Here's a couple of mine:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/393DA0E1-F763-43AF-BC8C-872D6D4559BD-311-0000002BE1B225F4.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/351D7B62-2488-4044-9897-4C1137F3C643-311-0000002BDF070B92.jpg


----------



## toothfairy29

Cute bump ocean!

I am 24 weeks today! My v day! Little one is viable!! 
Still a papaya though!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats bbygurl


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats toothfairy, not long til my v day :)


----------



## munch

Happy V day toothfairy!! Yay....


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on being team :pink: bbygurl719!

Fab bump pics ocean_pearl!

My family wants me to do two showers as well. One in the city I live and one in the city where the rest of my family is (2 hours away). Not happening. If they don't want to travel up, oh well.

Today is my Vday as well! yaye. But definitely not an invitation for lo to come anytime soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

My vday is Thurs which will mean 3 weeks to 3rd tri! yay! 

My shower is also going to be Sun Oct 14th! We're just having one great big one at MIL's house as hers is large enough where as mine and my mom's is not. I know I'll be nervous for it though...I hate a lot of attention!

My back is so sore because I cleaned up yesterday. I'm so worried about my weight but I can't see exercising much as my back just gets sore so quickly. 

Feeling baby a lot lately but she still goes quiet every few days for a rest I guess. DH is still waiting to feel her and he is getting anxious. He loves to touch and kiss my big belly though. It's so sweet!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Cute bump ocean pearl! My bump is about the same size as yours and looks almost the same!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: bbygurl!

Happy V-day toothfairy & Blu!!

Beautiful bump Ocean :) it's so round and neat!

I would love a baby shower. They aren't custom here in the UK although I know some people have started having them. I have all my stuff pretty much anyway, but would have been nice to get a load of freebies with DD :haha:


----------



## samj732

Congrats on team pink bbgurl!

Cute bump ocean!

Happy v-day to all the v-day'ers! It reminds me of when someone asked what v-day was, and my genius brain typed out VALENTINE'S DAY! :rofl: Ah, the things I've learned.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Valentines day :rofl: that's hilarious!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I can't believe some of us are going into THIRD TRI soon! Seems like yesterday we were all in first tri x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I still feel MILES away from the third tri....but my V-day is coming up in 6 days! (oh the funny things we could get that V to stand for....everything but Virginity!!! :rofl:)

I'm having 2 baby showers...MIL insists on throwing one :help: in my DH's hometown, which, like the bridal shower she threw, is destined to be a total snooze-fest with mostly people I don't know (mostly her friends....which is weird, right?).

The second baby shower is the *real* one that my sister is throwing me. We are having it at my friend's townhouse (my sis lives out of town) and I'm hoping to make it a fun affair. We are doing brunch and mimosas (well...mine will be an all-juice "fake-mosa") and keeping it casual :flower: 

What are the dates, you ask? Why October 6th and 13th, of course :haha:


----------



## mtmnleg

GenYsuperlady said:


> I still feel MILES away from the third tri....but my V-day is coming up in 6 days! (oh the funny things we could get that V to stand for....everything but Virginity!!! :rofl:)
> 
> I'm having 2 baby showers...MIL insists on throwing one :help: in my DH's hometown, which, like the bridal shower she threw, is destined to be a total snooze-fest with mostly people I don't know (mostly her friends....which is weird, right?).
> 
> The second baby shower is the *real* one that my sister is throwing me. We are having it at my friend's townhouse (my sis lives out of town) and I'm hoping to make it a fun affair. We are doing brunch and mimosas (well...mine will be an all-juice "fake-mosa") and keeping it casual :flower:
> 
> What are the dates, you ask? Why October 6th and 13th, of course :haha:

My MIL is doing the same thing!!! It will be one with all her friends and her side of the family:dohh:I thought it was weird here too LOL

Then my mom and best friend are throwing me one in my current town(an hour away from my hometown)

and my stepmom is throwing me one in my hometown..

I hate all the attention too and I feel weird if I don't overly thank people because I feel like I'm being so greedy!

At least LO will have plenty of stuff:)

We are buying nursery furniture this weekend WOOHOO!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

woo 25wks today only 15 to go eek excited not long till 3rd tri and the final stretch!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 25 weeks mummyof2girls :) I'll be there tomorrow and I'm so excited! I know most people just celebrate getting to 10, 20, 30 & 40 weeks but I like do the half way points in between those too :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

What buggies are everyone getting? When are you buying them if you haven't already? I think I'll get mine after the move in October, I'll be 7 months by then, does that sound ok?

Was thinking about the bugaboo bee as I live in city so need a light buggy, good for pavements and public transport


----------



## LillyLee

Whoo! Here's the almost 23 week bump! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo(5).JPG
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 25 weeks mummyof2girls!!

Fab bump LiillyLee!

I think my MIL is throwing a surprise shower in September. I should be happy but I'm not because my lo's godmother is throwing a shower in October -which they know about. I don't want everyone split up, I want everyone at the same shower. My SIIL called asking me for the date of the October one because she wasn't going to be able to make the other one in Maryland- I don't think she realized it was a surprise. I didn't ask her what other one I just told her the date of the one my friend is throwing. DH had told me that we were going to Maryland in Sept bc his aunt was throwing an anniversary party for his parents - I guess that's the cover story. But I'll be pissed if none of them show up to the one my friend is throwing... selfish? maybe :shrug:


----------



## LuluSS

Wow, I can't believe some of you ladies are 25 weeks already! Crazy!

The time is flying by!!!

I am just having the one baby shower. It will be coed so we are planning on just one big party. It will be football themed to so now I am thinking about changing the date to October 14 (Sunday) instead of the 13th so that football will be on.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LuLu - I looove the idea of a football themed co-ed shower! Remember if it is on Saturday you'll have all the college games on!

Thought I'd share...my 23w1d bump.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/0E3B3327-9622-4D50-BA0D-13048ED9A132-15681-000019E0C40D1BDC.jpg


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah true about the college games. But me and DH are Raider's fans (and USC fans, although DH also likes the Oregon Ducks...). And I think my sister is doing a Raiders theme baby shower. All she told me was that it was football theme. But she is having me and DH wear our Raider's jersey's in our photo for the invitations. And my mom also said "Oh I think your sister is doing a Raiders theme shower). So if we have it on Sunday, when the Raiders play, I think it would fit :)

Cute bump Gen!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LuLu - your DH and mine would get along----GO DUCKS!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That sounds fine ocean :) the bee would be great for the city too. We have the iCandy pear, I bought mine aaaages ago as I found it preloved, excellent condition and dirt cheap!

Beautiful bump Lilly! I must try remember to post my 25wk bump pic tomorrow if I remember. Really slacking at taking progression pics...


----------



## munch

Loving all the bumps ladies! So neat and perfect! 

I am feeling down about my weight this morning, I have always had issues and been up and down. Pregnancy esp tends to put me back up. My friends all tell me not to worry about it and that I will loose it again but I just hate feeling large again. It's my 3 rd so stretch marks and jiggly bits a plenty..... Sorry for going on.... I know it's part and part of pregnancy but I am so jealous of all you ladies that seem to be bumps only. X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awwww munch :hugs::hugs: you are allowed to feel this way, pregnancy affects us all differently. I know with my first pregnancy I hated the way I looked, and the stretchies that came along as well as the weight gain :( what's to like about it!? And I'm not too bad this time round, but it's still early days yet! You've just got to keep telling yourself that your body is currently on loan to your baby, but it will be back to you in no time :flower:

A couple of friends also posted some inspirational pictures on FB that I found helped too :) some may think they are a bit tacky, but I really like them!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xDpN9pQ3Xsg/TrhnAKNdepI/AAAAAAAABAQ/pq-eej0TgHw/s1600/tiger%2Bstripes.jpg


https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/sretchies-1.jpg


----------



## LillyLee

Aww munch! Believe me I am not all bump. I am bump, thighs, butt, arms, and face. But it's my first and everything feels all tautly stretched. DH was so "kind" the other day to wiggle his finger under my chin and raise his eyebrows. I declined comment and shoved half a chocolate chip cookie in my mouth.


----------



## munch

Thanks Lolly and LillyLee....just having a bad day I guess and hating my wardrobe. Knew I could count on my snowflakes for some wise words! 
My DH has an amazing body and this makes it worse for me I think. Drives me crazy that he stays exactly the same throughout this. He is not judgmental at all but he works in the management at a shopping mall and is surround by girls that parade around in the latest fashion with amazing bodies and this emphasizes all my insecurities..... Yep having a bad day but a huge thank you! Xxxx


----------



## Chloe597

Oh Munch, sorry you are feeling down about yourself. Love the motivational pic's Lolly put up tho. So true! Its my first, so while i'm not yet showing stretch marks, man does everything feel tight, sore, and itchy! My friend said my butt is rounding out more too, and DH looks and me and says 'wow, you are HUGE!'. I tell him this ain't nothing compared to what I will look like in a few months! I am trying to embrace all of the aches and pains and bodily changes. Still can't believe I'm growing a human inside of me. Girl power to us!!

On another note, my second cousin had her baby 2 MONTHS early because the cord was in a knot and she stopped feeling baby move for a couple days. Baby girl is only 3.5 lbs. I'm not sure how she is doing, but this has me totally stressed out about how anything can happen at any moment. I think I'll be all fine and pregnant for the next 4 months, but that may not be the case. So scary!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww Munch :hugs: I have those days as well. Especially when people tell me how huge I am and their eyes pop out of their heads when I tell them I'm not due until December. It bothered me so much I asked my doc yesterday if my bump was abnormally large. She measured it and said I was measuring dead on for 24 weeks so no need to worry and to ignore the rude comments. DH loves to look at me and tell me how huge I am but oh well. I'm ok with it as long as my little man is ok. I figure as die hard of a mother I will be for him after he gets here, dealing with weight gain and stretch marks now is a piece of cake. 

The thing that did help was buying appropriately sized clothing. Instead of squishing myself into my normal clothes, I realized I I needed to buy maternity clothes or pieces in larger sizes. It's amazing the difference it makes - not to mention how much more comfortable it makes me.

Lolly, great posts!

Chloe - how scary. I hope she and her lo are doing ok. I had a horrible dream the other day that I went into preterm labor at this stage. It was awful! I was relieved to wake up and realize it was all a dream.


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs: munch. I suppose pregnancy just makes us feel vulnerable about ourselves. Especially as its the one time we really don't have a lot of control over how we look. But it will be worth it when baby comes along, the way I see it we will be so busy running around after baby that the weight will just fall off (I hope)


----------



## LillyLee

Thought this was a little funny. This morning I gave my friend at work half a bagel and she updated her facebook that she had stolen food from a pregnant woman (as a joke) and then tagged me as well. Some guy I don't even know said, "Good! I bet she's too fat already!" I just want to start laughing hysterically in my office.


----------



## ImSoTired

Nice bump Gen, looks a bit like mine.

Chloe so sorry about your friend. Stuff like that makes me really nervous as well but I'm trying to stay as positive as possible.

I've also been feeling bad about the whole weight thing. I noticed a bit in my thighs and chin. DH is really supportive and doesn't make too many comments. He never does comment on my flaws though and usually tells me I look good. I don't believe him of course. I think he truly likes having a pregnant wife though and is proud. I am very self conscious though and worrying about losing the weight afterward. Especially because I lost 30 lbs before getting pregnant and I've since gained a little more than half back:dohh:. So embarassing and hoping the weight comes off easy after baby.

Baby had a quiet/gentle day yesterday so I'm expecting today to be a little more strong. She seems to have a lazy day every few days. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Adding my big belly shot :)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/391474_347046352044025_426397761_n.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

Fab bump blu butterfly! 

Il share my bump onsun when I'm 22 weeks!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am due 23rd and were having a girl x x


----------



## joeliza24

Is anyone else having hot flashes? I'm pretty sure I just had one. It lasted 3-4 mins. What about heartburn...anyone else?


----------



## samj732

Ugh, if someone even says heartburn I have it. :( Do you like dairy? A glass of milk usually helps mine. 

Well I'm home from my stay in the hospital. What a bunch of crap, next time I'm going to ask to come home haha. I called to move my appt up because I was having a lot of pain/pressure and what felt like really bad period cramps, and they just made me come in and then I ended up staying overnight for IV antibiotics because my white count was up. I'm so thankful to sleep in my own bed tonight. The good thing was I got another ultrasound, so I finally got a profile pic, everything looked fantastic and still no boy parts :)


----------



## munch

Loving your bump Blu.... And that dress by the way, gorgeous colour! X


----------



## munch

Sam... Good to hear everything ok. No place like home! Rest up x


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu great bump! I am due same day as you know and mine isn't as defined! I still have the fat look :-(


----------



## caz & bob

joeliza24 said:


> Is anyone else having hot flashes? I'm pretty sure I just had one. It lasted 3-4 mins. What about heartburn...anyone else?

yes me hun hot flushes and heartburn ever now and again depends on what i eat x x


----------



## Baby Bell

Sam glad to hear your feeling better and are home in your own bed again!

OT my OH just came home for lunch and told me he's taking me out to eat tonight and the to pics to see The Expendables 2 (I loved the first one) to cheer me up cause I'm off work at the moment :kiss: Im so excited about getting out the flat and having a date night. I'm gonna delay putting on my deep heat patch today so it covers the time at the pics and try not to take paracetamol till before we go so I can properly enjoy it! So happy :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies. That top is a maternity top and I had maternity shorts on - the band in them helps shape the look of the bump (secrets!!!). It's all in the clothes :haha:

Thanks Baby Bell. Can't wait to see your bump! Your DH is such a sweetie for taking you out.

Welcome caz & bob :flower:

Yes Joeliza! Poor DH says I'm trying to freeze him to death b/c I run the AC and the fan. I get soo hot and irritable. 

SamJ so glad you are feeling better and home from the hospital. Such a cute little one on that scan! 

Thanks Munch! My boss brought me that top. I have a dress the same color so she said when she saw it she instantly thought of me. 

Thanks Toothfairy. I'm sure your bump is fab! 

My bump sits up really high. Do boys usually sit up higher than girls? That might just be an old wives tales. It's high and big so it makes me look like I'm going to pop! I did check with the doc and she said my bump is measuring right on for 24 weeks so that made me feel better.


----------



## joeliza24

samj - Glad everything turned out well. You poor thing - must have been quite scary.

Agree - lovely dress Blu!

Phew! Thought I was the only one feeling the preggo burns!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just thought I'd let you all know that the Twin Bump is Blue! :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats MrsGibbo! Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## Saradavies89

hi not been on here much again just seem to pop me head in every now n again, ill take a pic of my bump on sunday ill be 23 weeks then :D i rly dnt feel like i got much of a bump tho xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome caz & bob! Congrats on team :pink: shall add you to our list!

Fab bump Blu, I must remember to post my latest bump pic. I've been slacking lately!

Yaaaaay huge congrats on your double team :blue: Mrs Gibbo!! Fantastic news :thumbup:

AFM.... Had my GTT today, and it wasn't as bad as I'd expected (even though I just had one done in 2010 :wacko: completely forgot what it was like!). The drink wasn't nice, but tasted a bit better than I remembered :haha: both arms are sore from where the MW butchered me taking bloods, but I'll survive!


----------



## Momto3and...

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know that the Twin Bump is Blue! :happydance:

Congrats! My twin boys are turning 3 next Monday! Boys are such blessings, and twins are double the fun. They will be best friends!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Munch - oh I am NOT all bump. I've been waddling since week 16, not due to belly, but to the new inner thigh chub rub that I have. It's infuriating! And I now have back fat...seriously, who gets back fat when they're preggo? And lets just say that I could not gain a single pound more and still have had an average weight gain for the ENTIRE pregnancy. And did I have a cookie today anyway? Yes. Yes I did. DH actually hid the scale from me as he was sick of my whining and figures I *should* get fat while pregnant. I was mad at first but now I'm finding myself much happier and more confident...that man is a blessing.

Blu - you look wonderful! We are carrying high twins!

Lolly - those inspirational pics you posted were lovely...THANK YOU, it meant a lot to me.

Joe - OMG, I'm a hot flash monster. Yesterday I had to fan myself in front of all of the docs and surgeons I work with while we were reviewing our recent cases. Then I had to put my hands flat on the table because my palms were burning up and the table was nice and cool. I'm sure I looked a literal, "hot mess!"

Gibbo - WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!! Even better, a friend of mine gave birth to twin boys yesterday at 37 weeks. They are perfect and I'm sure yours will be too!

Things are going fine here....my legs get tired so easily now from carrying around all this extra weight, but other than that, just the standard preggo complaints. Honestly, I can't believe I have SO much pregnancy left to go, but now that I'm showing so much more, it is fun to have people around me getting more excited and asking lots of questions!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm glad you liked the pictures, they meant a lot to me too when I was feeling a bit down about my post-baby body! 

It is so hot here today, I can't bare it! I don't know how ladies do this when they are full term - or you ladies that live in places that are going to be this hot, or hotter, when you're full term. I have a lot of respect for you!!

My neck is so sore and stiff today. I had to sit in the antenatal clinic for 2.5hrs yesterday whilst having my GTT done, and didn't realise that I barely moved a muscle in that whole time as I just read my kindle, head down :dohh: that'll teach me!

4 more days and I will be in the DOUBLE digits countdown!! :wohoo: I remember getting my BFP @ 3+2 and having like ''235 days to go!'' :haha:


----------



## munch

GenY.... Thanks for that post, very funny,you have quite a knack with words! I too have stopped weighing myself, I am lucky my ob doesn't believe in weighing pregnant ladies :). You sound like you have landed yourself a good man! 

Lolly your pics are awesome, I actually had a little teary while reading them (hormones)! It's so cold here at the moment and it's easier being pregnant in winter that's for sure. Luckly my little fella will be out before are really hot spell :) 

Ok asking for an opinion here that is pregnancy unrelated. My DH has a daughter to his 1st wife who is 7. I meet him when she was 2.We have her every 2nd weekend for 2 nights. Although it's extra work for me we love her and enjoy having her. This weekend she arrived with head lice which is about the 6th time! I was furious as its always me that ends up treating her as she prefers me to do it over my DH. Luckly my daughters have never got it from her probably because we always get on top of it, (sorry for the essay) anyway I am getting so sick of it and although her mother always insists she is treating her we doubt very much that she is doing it properly. We are at a loose end to know what to do as the relationship is pretty strained. I just can't understand how it can be so obvious (ie I found multi eggs and live lice as soon as I looked) and the mother does nothing about it....any suggestions? Arrrrggggg..... 

Hope your all having an awesome weekend (lice free) snowflakes!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm so glad it'll be cold when we're really big, today was horrible! Nearly fainted while shopping!

Lovely pics Blu and lolly xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Munch - as you know, I'm in a similar situation. My DH has a son who s now 9, and who I have known since he was 3. We always end up getting his hair cut, buying his football boots (she'll leave him with blisters and still do nothing about it), managing any medical appointments or issues at school and yes, headlice too. To be honest, I've given up raising these things with her. The relationship is strained already. I used to get really frustrated with the situation but then I made the decision that I just needed to do what was best for him so that I could always look back and know I did the right thing. Sometimes I think having this LO will be easier than being a step-parent! :hugs:


----------



## munch

Thanks HoneyBee that is really good advice. Blended families are extremely hard at times. Xx


----------



## Saradavies89

23 week bump standing and lying down :D xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Here my 22 week bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







3213fae22ffc0a3b9ef748d19d6cde07.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely bumps ladies :) I still haven't taken my 25wk one yet :dohh:


----------



## Baby Bell

Aww lolly looking forward to seeing your 25 week bump or 26 week when you g a chance :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bumps ladies!!! I get so excited when I see everyone's progress!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here's my bump @ 25+4... I don't recall being this big at term with DD :wacko: I must hunt down my bump pic with her at 37 weeks for comparison!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/7668F52A-3B72-4F97-8FA9-23074EEA9706-1601-000002334C0C28EA.jpg

excuse my knickers :blush: LOL!


----------



## Baby Bell

Fab bump lolly! :happydance: it's all so exciting, everyone is getting big:haha:


----------



## Fifipots

bump at 23+6

apologies for the lack of a bra and the saggy boobs!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Looking great Fifipots. 
P.s. those aren't saggy boobs, if I didn't wear a bra, my boobs would be at my knees (or would if bump didn't stop them lol) :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lots of great bumps ladies! I'll hafta take a new pic soon! I had a very stressful weekend and baby has been lazy and stubborn and not kicking too often. It still makes me nervous but then she'll give me a good kick and I feel relieved. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I love how different all the bumps are! So much for "average" and "normal!" Each pregnancy and each pregnant lady is truly so different!

Is anyone feeling a resurgence of hormones/crying etc. lately? I had dream the baby was still born and I couldn't shake the feeling all day. Then cried after my husband and I got into a tiny tiff that I would usually just roll my eyes at. Just feeling very sensitive all around...


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> I love how different all the bumps are! So much for "average" and "normal!" Each pregnancy and each pregnant lady is truly so different!
> 
> Is anyone feeling a resurgence of hormones/crying etc. lately? I had dream the baby was still born and I couldn't shake the feeling all day. Then cried after my husband and I got into a tiny tiff that I would usually just roll my eyes at. Just feeling very sensitive all around...

Yes...I've been really stressed out and crying over every little stupid thing. DH has been surprisingly supportive as he usually just leaves me cry it out when I'm not pregnant. He gives me a big huga and tells me everything is ok. The dog has been barking at night and just being really stubborn when she doesn't get her way and I've cried over it a few times this weekend:dohh:.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Look at these fab bumps!! So awesome.

My back has started having spasms again. I can't get comfortable to save my life, even with my pregnancy pillow. I flop about the bed all night. I finally got comfortable for a few minutes last night, I was cuddled behind dh with my belly on his back. Well lo didn't like that so much, as soon as I started feeling good, he delivered two of the strongest kicks ever! DH jumped up and said 'he kicked me'! lol. It freaked him out, and he made me change positions. lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Look at these fab bumps!! So awesome.
> 
> My back has started having spasms again. I can't get comfortable to save my life, even with my pregnancy pillow. I flop about the bed all night. I finally got comfortable for a few minutes last night, I was cuddled behind dh with my belly on his back. Well lo didn't like that so much, as soon as I started feeling good, he delivered two of the strongest kicks ever! DH jumped up and said 'he kicked me'! lol. It freaked him out, and he made me change positions. lol.

lol. Your little boy already has a feisty personality! I can't get comfortable either. I flop all night long and my hips gets sore and go numb and my sciatic nerve just acts up all day. I do have the occasional spasm which is painful and annoying. Hoping they don't last for the remaining 3 months:dohh:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol blu my dh puts his head on my tummy to go to sleep this is apparently the only position he can sleep in Ive been moaning about it for weeks as Its getting very uncomfortable anyway last night he got kicked in the face was brilliant he gave my belly a dirty look and moved to his own side ha ha was very proud of my baby boy.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ooo from Tomorrow ill be counting down in double figures yay! Still feels forever away... Iam more scared that there is only 19 weeks till xmas!! And my monsters want everything.....


----------



## ttc_lolly

My hormones and the ability to cry at the drop of a hat has remained the same throughout :haha:

Ahhh 2 days until double digits for me mummyof2girlz, I'm right behind you :) exciting!


----------



## toothfairy29

7 days for me and Blu til double digits!! Isn't is funny that we all have these little count downs!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

LOL @ all the LO's kicking the SO's! Mine is being a stubborn butt and won't give any strong kicks when DH has his hand on the belly - he's only felt him/her a few times. That being said, DH is hard to keep still (a bit on the ADD side I think) and rarely waits more than a minute or so before getting frustrated and doing something else.

I did ask him this weekend if he had any jealously or thoughts of wishing he could experience pregnancy himself.

His answer: "HA! No, I mean I haven't really thought of it, but no, not at all, I don't want to be pregnant."

I've obviously done a good job conveying how special and wonderful this experience is! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Does baby stay size of papaya for 3 weeks?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i think mine didnt change from papaya till twenty five weeks which i thought was a glitch on my ticker? must not grow for a few weeks lol


----------



## toothfairy29

Yes it does stay papaya for weeks!!!!

My little one does huge kicks that you can very clearly and strongly see and feel.... BUT the second hubby looks or puts hand on he stops!! I'm sure hubby thinks I am imagining it or exaggerating it all.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yep stays that way for 22w, 23w & 24w. Turns to an egglplant at 25w and I hear stays on that for quite some time.

And my LO does that hike and seek game with DH too. I think DH used to think I was lying but he never had enough patience. I thought his reaction was funny, all I could do was laugh and think, Imagine how I feel. If he kicked you in your back through my stomach, how much of that kick do you think I absorbed first!


----------



## ImSoTired

Here is my bump pic from today. To be honest it's depressing me as I feel as though I'm way too big and I've put on way too much weight. :cry: I think I'm too big...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0399.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Baby Bell

ImsoTired I just posted this in bump thread too. Your beautiful bump is not too big, everyone grows at different rates and sizes.....but your looking spot on to me!! :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

ImSoTired -- looks about the size of mine!! You're not too big at all! Or else we are both too big, in which case, we can be buddies ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks ladies. I just feel as though I've put on WAY too much weight and I just look sort of awkward and blobby. My waist has disappeared and now i'm just round all over. Very sad for someone who worked so hard to lose weight before getting pregnant:cry:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired, I think your bump is fab! Did you see mine on the other thread? Big belly! I'm ok with it though. I forget who said it but someone said, just think of it as the fact that your body is on loan to baby right now :)

On the count of three everyone rub your belly in unity!

One - Two - Three!
:dance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha I rubbed mine blue! I'll try post a pic of my bump too. I've always struggled with my weight and even though have only put on about 6 pounds I still am finding it hard to cope with the numbers going up on the scales and with my changing shape.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I rubbed mine too ;)

I lost weight just before getting pregnant too ImSoTired, but don't worry, you'll get your body back :) just keep your mind on the end prize!


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, I posted my 22week bump on my journal (linked in my siggy). The last few days LO has had quite the growth spurt. I'm finally seeing the scale grow and grow (I was sick for the first four months of the pregnancy and lost 13 pounds). It's definitely hard to see it go up so fast! I'm going to try to start yoga again because this rate is kind of fast and I can't let it keep up like this.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump daydream! 

I've not seen the scales go up but 7 lbs but the shape of my body is different and my belly is large so I'm not sure how that's working out. Everything is definitely bigger -arms, legs, butt, breast, belly (I've got the stretch marks to prove it)- yet the scale says I've only gained 7lbs - LIES!! lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

I don't own scales :haha:


----------



## LillyLee

Yes @ the crying. A certain person I don't like had her MIL stay with her for 6 months after DD was born so the baby wouldn't have to go to daycare. The MIL went back home and the LO got put in daycare, she was there for two months before the woman couldn't "handle it" and the MIL has now quit her job and moved back in to help them. I found out today and began bawling at work (thank goodness I'm an office of only 4 women and the last to have a baby so they all know what I'm dealing with). I was just overcome with jealousy as I have no one in my family who would ever do that for me and my LO will have to go to daycare probably right at 6 weeks since I don't even qualify for FMLA (all the US ladies understand). She's so ungrateful for what she has and in my 10 minute breakdown I wanted to punch her in the throat, or punch a wall, but then baby punched me from the inside about 20 times and I knew she felt my pain and was telling me it would be alright (or she just wanted me to shut up). This on top of my regular 20 minute commute being 1.5 hours due to school starting made for a "fabulous" morning.

I actually feel better now that I typed that out and DH has promised me a huge bowl of mint chocolate ice cream when I get home.


----------



## daydream

lillylee - I'm sorry to hear you had a bad day. And especially sorry about the FMLA situation. Leave in the US is HORRIBLE. I wish more companies understood it was in their best interest to offer paid leave for mothers. 

Though at least you had a reason behind your breakdown today! I just started bawling and bawling, FOR NO REASON! I haven't cried like that in a long time. Thankfully I had already decided to work from home after my dr appt this morning, so I wasn't at work when it happened. My appt this morning went great, got to hear LO heartbeat, all looks good. But nope, got home, watching TV and started sobbing! My dog even came and poked her head through my blanket to see what was going on! 

Ohhhhhh hormones


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

ocean_pearl said:


> I don't own scales :haha:

Me neither! :haha:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

DH hid our scale a couple of weeks ago...it's been WONDERFUL actually. I've put on about 25lbs already and was letting it get into my head too much, ruining my mood every morning by "weighing in." Now I'm able to just focus on how I feel and what feels healthy(ish) as opposed to feeling like I should be punishing myself daily.

My mood is slowly but surely picking up today -- really a blah "case of the Mondays" over here. On the plus side, since I wasn't feeling very social, I actually got a lot done at work and now I'm caught up on all of my reports for the first time in over a month!

Thanks for sharing all of your hormonal outbursts with me. It's so nice to know I'm not just being a looney for no reason.

And, for you blu....:flasher:...rubbing the belly!


----------



## Fifipots

V day today, so to celebrate I'm off to the seaside for the day, and as for weight gain, pah, my views are, pregnancy is the only time I can eat chocolate and drink full fat coke without worrying about the consequences so I'm going to enjoy it while I can and then hit the slimming world club next year xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Good morning ladies!

25 weeks today. Just been for midwife appt. was reassuring as haven't had one since 16 weeks. All was good she felt fundal height and heard heart which I didn't expect.

On the down side I've got to go for the dreaded 3 hour GTT. I'm really worried about it. She said no point doing the 1 hour one just do the 3 hour. Anyone have this one? What wait like? Think I'll go tomorrow and get it over with.

Happy v day fifipots!


----------



## munch

Loving all the bumps! I am so tired, I think my bump is way bigger than yours :wacko: so dont worry. Everyone carrys differently. I am feeling ok with everything today (my weight gain), as Fifi says enjoy it why you can and worry about it later. I have realised that some women are just bumps when they are pregnant, and some, like me are not. I lost 16kg and was so close to my ideal weight before I got pregnant again, it took a lot of work, so it is a bit depressing undoing all that work but its totally worth it! :happydance:


I am trying to upload a pic of my Birthday girl DD2...What a day she had, so much excitment and happiness!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## munch

Yay it worked! Will endevour a bump pic soon (not very computer savvy unlike all you gen Y's)......


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ohhhh munch how beautiful is your daughter!? What an absolute little darling :) I hope she had a lovely day!

toothfairy I've never heard of the 1 or 3 hr GTT :wacko: I thought it was the standard 2 hour test everywhere? You have your bloods taken, drink the drink, sit around doing nothing for 2 hours and then get your bloods drawn once more. That's what I had done on Friday. I can't imagine the others being much different except for the waiting time, how odd though. Where are you?


----------



## trgirl308

Here you have the 1 hour test and if you are over or borderline then they send you for the 3 hour... I think.


----------



## Baby Bell

Munch what a wee cutee, glad she had a fab birthday:happydance:


----------



## Chloe597

I'm in the US and my Dr said the glucose test is 1 hour long. Still inconvenient, but beats 3! I would imagine if the 1 hour shows problems they would send me for a 3 hour, but I don't really know?


----------



## toothfairy29

I am in Yorkshire. I thought you had a 1 hour test and if you failed that you went for the 3 hour. Midwife today jut said I'd be there 3-4 hours!! This is the first one I've ever had!


----------



## LillyLee

What types of movement is everyone getting? Whenever I lay on either side (left or right) I feel like she is literally jumping up and down on that side because I can feel constant bumps on the side of my stomach that touches the bed and then on the opposite side that's in the air will bump up opposite to the movement to the bed side. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

How precious Munch! DD is such a cutie! I hope she had a fabulous birthday.

Im in US and I had the 1 hour test (GCT - Glucose Challenge Test). You drink the sugar stuff, wait one hour then they draw blood. If my results had've come back at elevated levels I would've had to do the 3 hour test (GTT - Glucose Tolerance Test). 

Here's a link to an article explaining the test
https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-tests/glucose-challenge-and-glucose-tolerance-test-gct-and-gtt

LillyLee - I get all kinds of movement. I understand what you are describing, maybe she is doing a little trampoline act in there. lol. I tell everyone that if they see my stomach moving, don't be alarmed..I'm growing a ninja. :ninja: If I could see my insides, I'm sure they'd be black and blue.


----------



## toothfairy29

ttc_lolly said:


> Ohhhh munch how beautiful is your daughter!? What an absolute little darling :) I hope she had a lovely day!
> 
> toothfairy I've never heard of the 1 or 3 hr GTT :wacko: I thought it was the standard 2 hour test everywhere? You have your bloods taken, drink the drink, sit around doing nothing for 2 hours and then get your bloods drawn once more. That's what I had done on Friday. I can't imagine the others being much different except for the waiting time, how odd though. Where are you?

Lolly... I just phoned the blood dept at the hospital I have to go to and they said its 2 hrs. Like you said. Maybe it's a uk thing? I'd never heard of these tests until this pregnancy when I've read on here of ladies having the 1 hour or the 3 hour test. Maybe these are more a USA thing and we in uk get standard 2 hour? Do you know what happens if you fail the 2hour test you had?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I think it's standard 2 hrs in the UK, there isn't any other tests if you fail. I think they will possibly recheck you again but if you fail it'll be assumed you have gestational diabetes and you'll be treated for it :)

My MW told me my results would be with me within a fortnight, but some of the other ladies I speak to in 2nd tri got theirs back that day! x


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks lolly!!!

As promised my bump photos at 25 wks today. Midwife this morning told me it is small and neat but baby is measuring 25 weeks! I feel very brave!!! sorry for photo quality couldnt get light right one room very dark and one very bright!!!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









25 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## daydream

I had my regular OB appt yesterday and she gave me the lab slip for my GTT that I'll do around 26 weeks. I think in the US the 1 hour, then 3 hour if necessary is the standard, but for some reason, my dr does the 2 hour test w fasting. I guess I'm fine with it because the 1 hour is known to have a higher fail rate, so a lot of women end up having to do the three hour anyway.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

25+6 bump and 99 days to go.....
 



Attached Files:







25+6 bump.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Toothfairy - that is a very small and neat bump -- too cute! 
Munch - congrats on your mastery of posting pics! You'll be a techie in no time, and your DD is gorgeous -- those pouty lips!!!
My little one is jumping all around now it seems -- I feel as if s/he is either jabbing me from the inside or doing somersaults. DH finally got to feel another movement last night which was bliss! Thankfully, the movements aren't too uncomfortable for me (yet?) - no black and blue insides here, just always feels as if my stomach turning, like nausea but without actually wanting to puke? Strange feeling.
I'm such an intolerable person these days...yesterday I got so irritated with DH for opening his mail and leaving it all on the countertop...something I frequently do myself, but lately nothing he does is right or good enough. Poor thing. Our crib got delivered and he was trying to be sweet and started to put it together, but I screamed at him to stop because he tends to try and put things together without reading the directions thoroughly and I've nightmares of the crib falling apart due to a missing screw here or there. He really is being so patient with me, and I can't seem to find an ounce of patience to give back to him. So, instead, I try to have sex more often...I figure that's a fair trade. Right?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bumps Toothfairy & mummyof2girlz!!! Thanks for sharing ladies. How beautiful!

Mummy - you are in double digits! congrats! 

GenY - I think that's fair enough. A little bitchin made right with sex :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Nice bumps everyone. You're all making me feel enormous! You're so lucky you have such cute little bumps! 

GenY- I agree, my poor DH has to put up with my constant crying and anxiety not to mention the occasional outlash! Extra sex won't hurt, lol.

I slept MAYBE 4 or 5 hours last night. Partly do to my stubborn dog and partly because I am so uncomfortable. I suddenly have very sore muscles from my thighs all the way up my back to my shoulders. It feels like I did a huge workout but I assure you I did not! I took a warm bath to try and ease it a bit but it didn't work at all. I suppose I'll take a tylenol or two but what else can I do? Does anyone know what I can do too ease some of the pain or to at least sleep at night?! It's killing me!:cry:


----------



## LillyLee

ImSoTired said:


> Nice bumps everyone. You're all making me feel enormous! You're so lucky you have such cute little bumps!
> 
> GenY- I agree, my poor DH has to put up with my constant crying and anxiety not to mention the occasional outlash! Extra sex won't hurt, lol.
> 
> I slept MAYBE 4 or 5 hours last night. Partly do to my stubborn dog and partly because I am so uncomfortable. I suddenly have very sore muscles from my thighs all the way up my back to my shoulders. It feels like I did a huge workout but I assure you I did not! I took a warm bath to try and ease it a bit but it didn't work at all. I suppose I'll take a tylenol or two but what else can I do? Does anyone know what I can do too ease some of the pain or to at least sleep at night?! It's killing me!:cry:

I've been really sore too. At night I have a pregnancy pillow that helps support my legs which also helps my lower back. And I have a heating pack that I pop in the microwave right before going to sleep that I also wedge up against my lower back. I've been finding however that on days that I actually feel like I've done something (exercise) I sleep a lot better than days where I do nothing. It's definitely a chore to get out and go when it's so hot lately, and all I want to to is crash on the couch when I get home. But DH has been adamant that we walk for 30 minutes a night and the nights I've skipped I've been miserable. I piss and moan the entire walk about how I'm tired and hot and sore and poor DH just keeps plodding on halfway ignoring me but I actually wake up feeling refreshed the next morning. That might help...


----------



## LillyLee

Totally OT and I feel like I've monopolized this thread all day but work has been sooooo boring.

I found a pattern for "Soft Baby Bird Blocks" on etsy and decided to start sewing them over the weekend. I'm in love and although my sewing skills leave something to be desired, is a baby actually going to judge me? (I sincerely hope not :haha:). Anyway, here are the completed baby owl and baby chick, the pattern is also for a cockatoo, flamingo, penguin, and parrot, but I've also added a peacock, turkey, and rooster to the crew and I will hopefully get them all done this weekend. The amount of fabric they take is ridiculously small and I think they're just adorable.
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).JPG
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 2









photo(8).JPG
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

They're so cute!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol your the first ones to say my bump is neat everyone says im huge! Defo bigger than with my other two and that was full term ha ha when baby moves can see legs ect. i can sympathise with the no sleep i feel like Ive not slept for months the heat does not help had to buy a fan my poor dh is freezing on a night..


----------



## toothfairy29

I've not slept for months either properly. Peeing at least 3-4 times every night.

Can you really see arms and legs? I just see bulges!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Lilly they are so cute! What are they made from? I've tried to learn how to crochet to make the baby some things but I'm really not getting the hang of it :dohh: so if anyone knows how to crochet and would be willing to help me.... HELP!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

If I need crochet help I use YouTube or my friend MackMomma on here. She taught me using Ravelry.com


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh thanks for that Mrs Gibbo, I'm totally at a loss with it :( dying to make baby something though! I've been using YouTube but there's so many different techniques and some of the demonstrations go so fast that I've barely had a chance to take it all in!

I do love my OH! That's now twice in the past week I've had to wake him up to remove a spider from our bedroom :haha: I'm absolutely terrified of the bloody things! And they're never just the small ones that sneak in my room either, always the fat massive bodies ones with thick legs :sick: Urgh!


----------



## LillyLee

They are made of 4 inch square flannel on each side for the bodies and cotton remnants for the feet and eyes. Then I stuff them with fiberfill. DH has been throwing them at our cats and thinks its hilarious so I'm going to have to run them through a wash before baby gets here.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Men! :dohh:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, I'm a little worried. Not much movement in 24 hours, maybe he's changed his sleeping pattern? I'm not sure but going to call my midwife today I think as he's usually kicking a lot and didn't kick once yesterday until I got home from work at 6pm?
I'm sure he's ok just want to be sure, hope you're all good x


----------



## samj732

I go hours without feeling movement all the time still, and I'm 24 weeks today. For example: TODAY! I've only felt three punches all day and if I don't pay attention I would have even mised those. My bubs likes to face my butt and back so it seems I don't get a lot of movement thru my tummy.

I had my OB appt today and had to drink the nasty orange stuff for the diabetes test. No warning either! I was supposed to fast for 4 hours before hand but nobody told me I was having the test so I'm sure I'll fail and have to go for the 3 hour one :growlmad:

Anyways, I'm feeling huge. Here's a pic I took a few minutes ago.
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Saradavies89

im sure all will b fine ocean, if i have a busy day doing my hairdressing then i think she hasn't moved all day till i get home, well tbh i think ive just been to busy to notice it so dnt stress i reckon u just didnt rly notice the movements thats all untill u got homeand was resting xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks guy, that's what I was thinking. Maybe I didn't notice because I was doing a lot yesterday but I always feel him as his kicks are quite strong now. Been some movement this morning x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

ocean_pearl said:


> Hey girls, I'm a little worried. Not much movement in 24 hours, maybe he's changed his sleeping pattern? I'm not sure but going to call my midwife today I think as he's usually kicking a lot and didn't kick once yesterday until I got home from work at 6pm?
> I'm sure he's ok just want to be sure, hope you're all good x

Might just be having a growth spurt, babies always stop moving as much when they're growing. Give it a day and he'll be back to normal. If you're worried about reduced movement though, GO TO YOUR MIDWIFE! I'm sure everything's fine but only you know what's usual for your baby. :hugs:
EDIT: Glad you've felt movement and I should've read the last page :dohh: (I tend to forget what I was going to say if I do that though!)


----------



## trgirl308

I think you only really have to pay attention to movement as of 26 weeks, before that it can fluctuate a lot more, but after that you need to be feeling at least 10 fetal movements a day... which at least to me does not seem like much... I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

should be looking for ten fetal movements a day if you think you have not felt baby move a warm bath or cold drink help try lying on your side if Not Its always best to get checked! A girl on my course said to another one sitting next to her that she had not felt the baby move for two days she is twenty eight weeks! The girl next to her said it was normal as baby didnt have a lot of room over Heard by the tutor who is a midwife too say she went mental is an understatement felt like a class of naughty kids! So i would always get checked after her reaction.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

twenty six weeks today yay.. but im still an eggplant? Awww was hoping for a new vegetable


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ocean give your MW a call if you are ever concerned hun, but I think it's once you get a bit further a long you're supposed to start counting kicks? I haven't felt bubs yet at all today, but I'm quite familiar with her pattern now so I know she'll start moving around loads later. If it ever happens again, have a cold drink and just lay down for a bit :thumbup: when you're on the move they are often asleep because of the rocking motion :)

mummyof2girlz - Happy 26 weeks! You're an aubergine for a little while now I'm afraid! Don't depend on the fruit tickers, they are total tosh :haha:

Finally I'm in double digits :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Woohoo! 99(ish) days left! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's so scary! I can't believe I'll be full term in just 11 weeks (& 1 day :haha:). I had DD at 38 weeks too so the fact I could have baby in that time is so strange!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes I thought it was a little early to count kicks. I've felt some this morning so I'm glad. 

Congrats on double digits girls x

Just noticed my ticker is on the final box before third tri! :D


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aww i wanted a new veg oh well lol. Congrats on 99 days go! Counting till full term is defo better.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I absolutely love when you move up a box in the tickers :haha: one of my favourite bits about being pregnant :rofl::rofl: I think I move up to the first 3rd tri box at 26+5. I thought it was @ 27 but I saw someone elses in the 2nd tri section already in hers! I'm not ready to move up to 3rd tri :wacko: time is going way too fast!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Sam - gorgeous pic! What a cute little bump and tiny little legs!! Sorry you had no warning for your GCT, I'd be mad too as I have heard it's much better if you can fast...fingers crossed you come out okay and can avoid the 3 hour ordeal.

I feel LO moving WAAAAY more this week...perhaps as s/he is gaining weight I'm just finally feeling all the smaller movements. It can be quite distracting actually! If I haven't felt "it" move all day though I'll play some music on the belly at night and that usually gets me a few good movements. Good luck!

I can't believe all you ladies are hitting double digits and getting close to the third tri...where did all that time go? Weren't we all just puking our guts out and showing only fat/bloat bumps? How is everyone progressing with their nursery? Our crib was delivered this week and I'm dying to put it together! Once that is up, I just need to get a few shelves on the wall and start the actual decorating!!!


----------



## Momto3and...

Just stopping in to say hi. I read often and stay updated, but do not post much!


----------



## Baby Bell

Just seen and posted on another thread but thought it was a good idea for the Snowflakes! 
What's your name, age, pregnancy number/ no of kids and photo of you or you and OH? 

Il start I'm Aileen, 28 yrs old, OH is 30, we are from Dundee Scotland. This is our second baby, first lives in heaven. This pic was taken last year when I was early pregnant with Eoin, sorry about the red eye!
 



Attached Files:







58fb58578a0d3852bfeb32bcc0989017.jpg
File size: 91.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Krippy

Hi! I am Kristin, 31, DH is 29 and we live in Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada! This is our second child and my son, RJ, is playing heaven with Bell's Eoin. This is a pic of DH and I at our wedding 2 years ago and a random one from not long ago!
 



Attached Files:







wed3.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 2









K&S3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bay

Sam - Cute bump ... I see bump > boobs now yaye :haha:

Lovely pics ladies, you look very happy :)

24 weeks tomorrow for us, whoop. That's v-day right? Is v for viability? I'll see if i can get around to posting a bump pic ... Big deal for me as i don't often post public pics, just usually privately via pm. :haha:


----------



## stark18

Finally got my little one to bed. Got a call from my mom at work because he fell and two of his teeth went through his bottom lip. This is the second time this has happened in 5 months.:wacko:. It's not as bad this time and didn't need stitches, but he looks so sad :nope:. Just needed to vent thanks for listening.


----------



## samj732

I passed! :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ocean_pearl I thought we were suppose to start counting at 28 weeks.

GenYsuperlady DH has put up the curtain and some pictures. That's it! He will not let me buy anything until after the shower and it's driving me nuts! I guess he doesn't understand the nesting urge!

Momto3and... :hi: 

stark18 Aww sorry to hear about LO's inury. I hope he is doing ok. 

Yaye samj732! Congrats!

And congrats to the ladies in double digits! I'll be there myself in a few days.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby Bell said:


> Just seen and posted on another thread but thought it was a good idea for the Snowflakes!
> What's your name, age, pregnancy number/ no of kids and photo of you or you and OH?
> 
> Il start I'm Aileen, 28 yrs old, OH is 30, we are from Dundee Scotland. This is our second baby, first lives in heaven. This pic was taken last year when I was early pregnant with Eoin, sorry about the red eye!

What a fab idea :D I hope more people participate!

I'm Lauryn, 25 and my OH is 27. We live just outside of London, in Hertfordshire (UK!) and this will be our 2nd baby!

Here's OH & I with Amber when she was a few days old :)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/family.jpg



Bay said:


> Sam - Cute bump ... I see bump > boobs now yaye :haha:
> 
> Lovely pics ladies, you look very happy :)
> 
> 24 weeks tomorrow for us, whoop. That's v-day right? Is v for viability? I'll see if i can get around to posting a bump pic ... Big deal for me as i don't often post public pics, just usually privately via pm. :haha:

Happy V day :yipee: and yes, v is for viability!



stark18 said:


> Finally got my little one to bed. Got a call from my mom at work because he fell and two of his teeth went through his bottom lip. This is the second time this has happened in 5 months.:wacko:. It's not as bad this time and didn't need stitches, but he looks so sad :nope:. Just needed to vent thanks for listening.

Awww poor little soul, I hope he's feeling better soon :hugs:



samj732 said:


> I passed! :happydance:

Yay congrats!! :wohoo:


AFM... 26 weeks today, 1 week to go until 3rd tri! :argh: Here's my bump pic;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/B9A16655-2108-4092-95B6-A4AB0C352554-3851-000006D7B4100A8E.jpg


----------



## ocean_pearl

Beautiful ^^


----------



## toothfairy29

LOLLY!!!!! what a lovely bump! I wish mine was so definite :-(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww ocean :blush: thanks!

And you too tooth fairy :hugs: it'll get there don't you worry! x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awww what a great idea baby bell i will have to find a photo of me and dh he hates having his photo taken! Weird i know, i love posing lol. Got to say i feel rubbish tonight soo tired and horrible headache.. Iam very excited that next week ill be tri three and will only be four weeks till my next scan and i get to see baby again!


----------



## Saradavies89

HIYAAAAA thought i would join i im Sara am 23 OH name is Dan also 23 we live in north wales, but about a ten min drive from the border to chester England and 20 min drive from liverpool ( so loads of places to choose to go shopping :D) this is our first baby and here is a pic of us both together at our engagement party in march even tho we got engaged i dec P.S am crouchin down cz he hates me wearing heels and being taller than him lol 




AFM - im doing fine still havent rly poped id say i wish i would cz am just feeling frumpy now tbh but ill be 24 weeks on sunday :D ill take a pic to show u all and we have got a christening on dans side so i get to dress up woooooop xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well cant wait for next sunday my v- day x x


----------



## starburst1979

Hi all  just thought I'd update my bump status!! Had my 22 week scan couple of hours ago........and we're team blue  only another 11 weeks til we get to see him like that again lol xx


----------



## toothfairy29

starburst1979 said:


> Hi all  just thought I'd update my bump status!! Had my 22 week scan couple of hours ago........and we're team blue  only another 11 weeks til we get to see him like that again lol xx

Congratulations!! Welcome to team blue!!!

I've got a 4d scan 2 weeks tomorrow!! Wasn't sure about them when I booked but looking forward to seeing him again now!! Is anyone else having one?


----------



## bbygurl719

hi my name is Amanda im 23, Dh is 33 This is pregnancy # 2 for me I have my 9 month old daughter Aaryella This is Baby # 5 for my husband he has Tyler 14 Amathyst 12 Savannah 7 and Ella of course!!



here are some pics first one is me and DH when Ella was first born, 2nd one is my bump pic from today at 22 weeks and third on is 21 weeks 3 days with Ella. Do u think my bump is bigger this time. And we chose a name for the new little girl :) her name is going to be Angelyic Grace
 



Attached Files:







Me mike n Ella.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









bump 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









21 weeks with ella.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shytwin25

my name is aretha, im 26, dh is 26..... we have a 6yr old son and baby #2 ,a little boy on the way!
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-28_16.51.56-1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20120812_094849-1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

We are a good looking bunch of ladies :haha: loving the bumps too!

bbygurl - I'd say you're roughly the same size :flower:


----------



## stark18

I will be having a 4d scan on Monday. Hopefully we will be able to tell the gender this time as it is absolutly killing me not knowing lol.

Tomorrow I will be in the double digit countdown!! Yay for 99 days.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes to my son. Most of the damage was to the inside of his mouth and it's healing very quickly. He's a tough kid.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh let us know how the scan goes!! And photos!! Hope you get to find out the sex. What do you think you're having?


----------



## stark18

Sorry the images are so big but I can't seem to resize them if I still want them to show up...

The first picture is me (Kendra) and my DH (Shea) we are both 24. This is our second child. Our DS turned three in July.

The second picture was taken at 25+1. I feel huge already...

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/photo2.jpghttps://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/photo.png


----------



## LillyLee

:happydance: I just looked at my ticker...I guess it's my V-DAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Love seeing all of the pics of you ladies and your families!

It is my v-day too! Here is my bump pic for today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120824-00027.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## toothfairy29

Lovely bumps ladies! Isn't it amazing that we are all comparing bumps? Not that long ago we were comparing morning sickness!! Before we know it it'll be birth stories and baby photos!! 

Does anyone else get mixed feelings and apprehension from time to time? I have the odd 'what have we done' moment! Wondered if anyone else does?! 

I also wonder how many if the 149 that have joined the link still keep posting here?


----------



## Baby Bell

Beautiful Bumps ladies! And congrats on all the vdays:happydance:

What a nice thought Toothfairie, us all showing off our babies! Think we should do a compition to see who can get the cutest first Christmas baby grow!! And another Hogmany one for the babies who are stubborn and come late lol.

Loving seeing everyone's family photos, good to know who we talk to every day :thumbup:


----------



## daydream

I've been reading and loving seeing everyones pictures! I have some posted in my journal (linked below).

Today I finally hit my pre-pregnancy weight after losing so much in the first tri. I have a feeling I'm going to see the number come and go because LO seems to be growing like crazy this past week.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely bumps ladies and happy (belated!) v-days to those of you who have reached 24 weeks!

Toothfairy I feel that nervous, apprehensive feeling loads :haha: usually when DD is being a total nightmare and I wonder how I'll cope with her and a newborn!! I'm starting to think more about the birth too, and wondering if I'll get to go naturally this time or if I'll have to be induced again - not wanting the latter!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I'm so glad you said that. I was starting to think it was just me. I am 40 next month and have a 14 and 16 year old. My hubby is 40 and has a 17 year old. This is our first and only one together and is like starting again with such huge age gaps. Our teenagers are rarely at home with busy social lives and other parents to stay with. It's been just ne and hubby for 9 years and we have got used to that. I'm scared of the chane and of doing it all again but lots older! I think I have more patience this time but will I when he is here?? Hubby is over flowing with enthusiasm for when baby is here even if he isn't taking as much interest in the pregnancy as I would like!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww typical man then! My OH is similar, I have to tell/remind him about my appointments, or how far along I am! It'll be much more different once baby is here though :) I think it really doesn't actually hit them until they see the baby pop out! It must be strange but in an amazing way doing it all again? Like a totally new experience? I only had DD in 2010 but have already forgotten a lot about what birth is like, and when I started feeling kicks and rolls again they weren't as I expected if that makes sense!?


----------



## toothfairy29

ttc_lolly said:


> Awww typical man then! My OH is similar, I have to tell/remind him about my appointments, or how far along I am! It'll be much more different once baby is here though :) I think it really doesn't actually hit them until they see the baby pop out! It must be strange but in an amazing way doing it all again? Like a totally new experience? I only had DD in 2010 but have already forgotten a lot about what birth is like, and when I started feeling kicks and rolls again they weren't as I expected if that makes sense!?

Yes it is strange doing it all again! I'd completely forgotten how it all feels. We had said never any more kids then just decided to go for it last September. We allowed only 6 months of trying too! Then we would not try anymore with us being older. This is the 3rd pregnancy after miscarriages at 5 and 7 weeks. It was the last month trying too!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Fate :) maybe you'll want another in a couple of years time as a playmate for your little boy :winkwink: lol!


----------



## toothfairy29

Funny you should say that but after the heartache of the miscarriages then horrific morning sickness until 18 wks I was planning to get my tubes tied if by any chance I needed a section, but now Im not sure I'd do it!!!

Been trying to have a lie down as I've got headache but as I lay I got really breathless. Made me panic a bit and got claustrophobic like baby squashing my lungs?!


----------



## munch

Toothfairy your so not alone in your feelings.... Like Lolly I have days when dd2 is exhausting and I think oh what have I done thinking we should throw another one into the mix, but then I have so many moments when I look at her and think Omg I am so lucky to be having another baby! It still staggers me how quickly they grow up too! I am 39 and will be 40 close to birth so I also understand the concerns regarding age, most my friends are having their first babies around late 30's so it's becoming such a "normal" thing to do now which is comforting and there was a study on the news the other night that stated older mum have healthy and more intelligent children (not sure if this is true but it's nice for older mums to get a good wrap for once:)) 

I also got tge breathless thing yesterday, like I couldn't get a deeper enough breath, think it is the lungs being squished. 

V day today!! Yippee....x


----------



## LemonTea

*Excuse the horrible formatting here - I was typing my responses in Word since I had so much to catch up on!!

*


Bay said:


> I've been getting this ache in my left leg, not so much a cramp though. Anyone else have this? I think i've been sleeping on my left too much and all that extra weight (gained 10kg) might be crushing my left leg.




Definitely know what you mean. I&#8217;ve been dealing throbbing aches in my hips/legs while sleep for several weeks now. It&#8217;s beyond annoying. Most nights, I can&#8217;t sleep comfortably on either side. Instead, I make a mountain of pillows each night, and sleep mostly sitting up. Every now and then I&#8217;ll go back to sleeping flat on one side, and then halfway through the night, I&#8217;m rebuilding my pillow mountain so I can get some real sleep! 



munch said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Girls who are planning to breastfeed, are you going to a class or just reading up on it? I want to be prepared xClick to expand...




munch said:


> Ocean, you can never have too much information but I do think breastfeeding is learned rather than taught. X


 
Ocean, I am planning to breastfeed at least a year, maybe longer, but I haven&#8217;t done a ton up front to prepare. I know I&#8217;ll have the support of our midwife to establish breastfeeding after the birth, so I think I&#8217;ll be relying on her guidance at first. I also have my mom, MIL, and SILs to help me with any questions. I plan to get some books, but probably won&#8217;t have a chance to read them until after baby comes -- possibly while he or she is on the boob and I can&#8217;t do anything but read or watch TV anyway! I think Munch is totally right though in that breastfeeding is a technical skill that will be learned a lot better with a real life baby to practice with, rather than reading (although I know I&#8217;ll be bookmarking and reading through a few online resources as well as possibly taking a one-day breastfeeding class at our birth center. But I know I can&#8217;t truly &#8216;get&#8217; it until after there&#8217;s a real live baby there to help me figure out my way. In the meantime, I&#8217;m telling myself that it might be difficult, but it will be so worth it and I will just need to stick through the initial learning curve period until both baby and I figure it out together.



mtmnleg said:


> Is anyone having multiple showers?



 
I think I&#8217;ll be having at least two (possibly a third with work, but I&#8217;m new there, and would understand if my co-workers didn&#8217;t throw one). I&#8217;d originally seen myself having just one shower, hopefully casual and co-ed, like a cookout or barbeque or something. But I never felt comfortable throwing those ideas out there, or attempting to plan/thrown my own shower, so I just decided to wait and see what developed. I think my MIL is throwing one for DH&#8217;s side of the family, and possibly some of my friends, and I think my mom is planning one with my sister. I&#8217;m honestly nervous about them. I feel incredibly guilty about stuff like that &#8211; like it&#8217;s a gift grab. And all the attention just makes me feel awkward. I also get self-conscious about the things I add to my registry, but I&#8217;m forcing myself to do my research and NOT put anything on there that I don&#8217;t really want. If people don&#8217;t want to buy them for the us, then I&#8217;m totally okay buying things for myself (although DH isn&#8217;t letting me buy anything until we&#8217;ve given everyone we know a chance to gift or let us borrow things so it&#8217;s going to be a while before I get free range to go shopping for anything we still don&#8217;t have).





ImSoTired said:


> DH is still waiting to feel her and he is getting anxious. He loves to touch and kiss my big belly though. It's so sweet!!!




My DH isn&#8217;t anxious per se, but I think it&#8217;s definitely a little disappointed that he hasn&#8217;t been able to feel the baby yet. I&#8217;m almost 26 weeks! The one time he thought he felt something (it was late at night and he was half-asleep), he second guessed it the next day, and hasn&#8217;t been able to feel anything since. Part of it is that the baby stops moving whenever DH puts his hand on my belly, but the other part is that DH is never patient enough to just keep his hand there and wait. A small part is also that even if DH gets a direct kick right to hand, he still can&#8217;t seem to feel it, even if the kicks feel really strong to me. So I&#8217;m still waiting for that to happen for DH. Anyone else&#8217;s DH not feeling the baby yet?



Blu_Butterfly said:


> I have those days as well. Especially when people tell me how huge I am and their eyes pop out of their heads when I tell them I'm not due until December.

 


[FONT=&quot]I think the fact is that most people &#8211; myself included -- have absolutely no idea how far into pregnancy a woman is just by looking at her, but many feel the need to make a comment anyway. Usually they&#8217;re being totally friendly and mean no harm, but still, they usually are totally wrong in their estimate. Around 20 weeks, a man in the elevator asked if I was having triplets &#8211; I couldn&#8217;t tell if he was joking or not, but hoping so! Today, DH and I were out walking the trail, and a woman asked if we were out trying to &#8216;walk the baby out.&#8217; I&#8217;m only 25 weeks! It&#8217;s going to be interesting to hear what else gets said over the next few months.
[FONT=&quot] 


GenYsuperlady said:


> How is everyone progressing with their nursery?

We are slowly getting underway. Working on repainting a dresser that used to belong to my DH when he was little. We recently bought a crib and will put that together when the dresser is done. We also got a new guestbed, since the nursery will double as a guest room &#8211; we need to get mattresses for the bed and crib. Then the rest is just decorating and that&#8217;s the part I&#8217;m looking forward to most! We&#8217;re going with bright gender neutral colors in blue, green and orange, since we&#8217;re still on Team Yellow/Green, and I keep having to remind myself not to buy thing in those colors quite yet since the nursery is still a disaster with all the things we still have left to do for the dresser, crib and guestbed.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i keep getting breathless when i lay on my back scares me a little as soon as i get into bed now i turn onto my left, but when i wake up in the morning Ive thrown my pregnancy pillow on the floor and i am on my belly usually get a few kicks of annoyance of baby for it but i find it hurts yet nothing works to stop me sleeping that way..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy v-day for yesterday munch :)

I'm starting to get a little breathless too. Baby also has a knack of sticking her head or bum (not sure which :haha:) right out of my right hand side, it's sooo uncomfortable! Sometimes I have to push her back in!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy v day munch!! Glad to know there's another older mummy here too!!

Also glad I'm not the only one getting breathless. It's my turn for baby to have a quiet time. He's been quiet for about 24 hours. He is definitely moving and kicking but seems a bit sleepy!! 

Double digits tomorrow for you and I blu!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I just notice you have me down for 3rd december and my due date is 4th!


----------



## Krippy

My babe likes to be horizontal and really low! Pants seems to really annoy it and it kicks like crazy when I sit and my tighter pants squish it. I love its' spirit already!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Happy v day Munch!

I think ive been having braxton hicks, my belly went all hard and kind of shrink wrapped around the baby? Weird!


----------



## Fifipots

[/attach]

this is my imput to the 'who are we?' thread

I am Fiona, 36, pregnant with baby number 4, currently have a son, Harley 12, a daughter, Liv 10, stepson, Dominic 10 and daughter, Honey 3.

pic of all of us is not the best quality but you get the idea and 2nd pic is of my youngest Honey,

live in Stevenage, herts, England and have done all my life,

been with Andy 5 and a half years now and married last June and this is most definitely the last baby!!!!

and next Sunday we have the 4d scan booked so fingers crossed baby will behave and I'll know if we're team pink or team blue xx


----------



## Baby Bell

Krippy said:


> My babe likes to be horizontal and really low! Pants seems to really annoy it and it kicks like crazy when I sit and my tighter pants squish it. I love its' spirit already!

Aww showing mummy who's boss :haha:



Iv been having a scary few days.....baby not been moving so much at all. On Friday night at about 12 midnight I ended up phoning midwife triage, which I was told to phone at whatever time by two different midwifes, because of my history and because the stress just isn't worth it. Well I hadn't felt baby move in about 8 hrs which is a long time to me.......the midwife basically told me off and made me feel so small. Said that no one else would phone at 22 wks +5 days and she didn't know what I was getting myself upset about. I felt like a scolded child. I explained I had a stillbirth last year, she said 'well if your not cramping or bleeding then I wouldn't worry baby still really small' what a bitch. I didn't have cramping or bleeding or any symptoms with Eoin.....he just stopped moving. Lack of movement petrified me and gives me nightmares still. Even these last two days baby not moving much, common sense tells me baby going through growth sprout or changed position but I just panic, I have no control. I'm going to phone my midwife tomorrow and speak to her, I trust her! (sorry about rant) 

I also bought a Moses basket at last :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

She sounds horrible Baby bell! Sorry you got that treatment. I had the same thing last week, I think they just have longer sleep cycles.

I was at work today and a girl was holding a swing door open for me and let go by accident and it hit my belly quite hard :( ive been quite worried since, baby has moved though


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooops sorry toothfairy, I'll change it now :) x


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks lolly! 

Baby bell that's awful treatment. I really feel for you. Mines been quieter for last 24 hours and it's worrying enough for me. You must have been in pieces. I'd really complain if I was you. Is baby moving more now?


----------



## Baby Bell

Toothfairy baby moving some but nothing like what it has been, maybe an odd movement every so often, but not getting kicked like I used to :nope: so worried. Baby not really responding when I poke my belly or drink hot/cold etc. iv felt baby a couple of times tonight if I hadn't I wouldve phoned tribe again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby bell I get the same thing. Baby will stop kikng for wayyy too long and I will panic a bit. But I thin she is still small enough to hide behind my pelivic bone and placenta. So when she gos down low I don't feel much of anything. I nearly called the doctor last week but she ust have moved back up because I felt a half a dozen good thuds the morning I was going to call. She still has her slow days and her more active days. I'm hoping that as she grows I will feel her more and more. I know it's nervewracking and I hope you are ok. The midwife who spoke to you was out of line, especially given your history. They are supposed to reassure us not cause us stress! HOpe you feel better and baby kicks you!


----------



## Krippy

Awww Bell. Thinking of you hun! Babe is probably going through a growth spurt and just needs to rest, but if you are worried enough go and get some help! Better safe than sorry darling. Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Krippy

Baby Bell said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> My babe likes to be horizontal and really low! Pants seems to really annoy it and it kicks like crazy when I sit and my tighter pants squish it. I love its' spirit already!
> 
> Aww showing mummy who's boss :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Iv been having a scary few days.....baby not been moving so much at all. On Friday night at about 12 midnight I ended up phoning midwife triage, which I was told to phone at whatever time by two different midwifes, because of my history and because the stress just isn't worth it. Well I hadn't felt baby move in about 8 hrs which is a long time to me.......the midwife basically told me off and made me feel so small. Said that no one else would phone at 22 wks +5 days and she didn't know what I was getting myself upset about. I felt like a scolded child. I explained I had a stillbirth last year, she said 'well if your not cramping or bleeding then I wouldn't worry baby still really small' what a bitch. I didn't have cramping or bleeding or any symptoms with Eoin.....he just stopped moving. Lack of movement petrified me and gives me nightmares still. Even these last two days baby not moving much, common sense tells me baby going through growth sprout or changed position but I just panic, I have no control. I'm going to phone my midwife tomorrow and speak to her, I trust her! (sorry about rant)
> 
> I also bought a Moses basket at last :happydance:Click to expand...

I can't believe that she spoke to you that way. She shouldn't be speaking to any mother that way at all, what a bitch! Not every problem begins and ends with cramping and bleeding as we know. Uggghhhh! I can't stand no it alls...I would phone and speak to your midwife tomorrow and absolutely complain about that silly midwife you made you feel even more crappy!


----------



## munch

Oh baby bell you poor thing, sorry she had NO understanding of your situation. I often feel no movement for what seems like ages too. I get a glass of iced water and drink it quickly , lay very still and wait if I am worried (which most mothers to be are). Hope you get a better reaction from your midwife. X


----------



## munch

Baby missed post saying you have tried cold water. I agree with Krippy and Iamsotired, they get themselves into different positions and you feel them less and they do rest a lot after big growth spurts. Try not to worry, you are feeling some movements, that's a good sign :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Baby bell any change today? How you doing?

It's double figures today for me and blu!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby I agree with Krippy - put a complaint in about that MW, she shouldn't have spoken to you like that :hugs: yay for moses basket purchase too! I haven't got mine yet, still umming and ahhing over which one to get and if I can get a bargain!

Wooo happy double digits toothfairy and blu :yipee: it won't be long before we are all discussing labour symptoms or trying to kickstart things off!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Blu and tooth fairy congrats on the double digits.

Thank you everyone for being so kind and listening to my moan. After three days of absolute minimal movement, feels like baby is having a party in my tummy. :happydance: I'm so relieved, I just kept imagining the worse. It's like baby saying 'mummy don't know what you were worrying about I was just sleeping and now I have lots of energy.........I'm doing Kung fu!' 
Iv taken note of the midwifes name and time etc I phoned and il speak to my midwife about it when I see her next week. 

Lolly we spent a ridulous amount on our Moses basket especially as I know that baby only in it for a short time. But took so long to find one we liked. Then when we bought it my mum announced she wanted to give us the money for it......felt so bad I would never have bought one so expensive had I known my mum wanted to buy it. But she refused for us to pay half. It's so lovely, got it from mamas and papas!


----------



## toothfairy29

Baby Bell said:


> Blu and tooth fairy congrats on the double digits.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being so kind and listening to my moan. After three days of absolute minimal movement, feels like baby is having a party in my tummy. :happydance: I'm so relieved, I just kept imagining the worse. It's like baby saying 'mummy don't know what you were worrying about I was just sleeping and now I have lots of energy.........I'm doing Kung fu!'
> Iv taken note of the midwifes name and time etc I phoned and il speak to my midwife about it when I see her next week.
> 
> Lolly we spent a ridulous amount on our Moses basket especially as I know that baby only in it for a short time. But took so long to find one we liked. Then when we bought it my mum announced she wanted to give us the money for it......felt so bad I would never have bought one so expensive had I known my mum wanted to buy it. But she refused for us to pay half. It's so lovely, got it from mamas and papas!

Oh Baby Bell I am so pleased!! They can be little monkeys sometimes can't they! You should definitely complain though!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby Bell - Ahhh well, if you love it then that's all that matters :) I'm picky so it's taking a while for me to find the ''perfect one'' even though I know bubs will only use it for a few months!


----------



## munch

BabyBell... Good to hear baby is kicking up a storm:) 

I made up my babies crib this evening. I know it's early and I will have to rewash the sheets before bub arrives but I couldn't help myself. My siblings and I slept in it when we were born and both my DD's have used it, so it's extra special :) It has a peg that you remove to make it rock. 

Is anyone else feeling like your pregnancy is dragging at the moment? I am.... 

Need to book in for my GTT...keep putting it off. 

Staywell snowflakes!


----------



## Chloe597

baby bell - glad the movement has picked up! I can't believe that midwife would treat you like that!?!? Previous history aside, that is a crappy way to treat someone, and especially considering your history, its an even crappier way to treat someone! I hope you don't have to experience such rudeness again!

Ok, so I am apparently clueless about baby stuff..what is a moses blanket? I've heard of moses baskets i think (like bassinet type things?). 

Bought myself a nice baby bjorn at a garage sale yesterday..looks brand new! So excited :) DH and I are going to register for all of our big ticket items next weekend, and I'm starting to research strollers/carseats. And....we bought a house! We currently own a house, but we wanted more space and a better school system, and the market is so good now, we thought what the heck, so we found a house in our perfect location. Only problem is its a fixer upper, and it probably wont' be ready until right around baby's due date, which should make for one crazy december! 

Oh, and I'm totally going to get a littel selfish here, but Happy V-day to me :)

Is anyone having hip pain while sleeping? I see posts about mounding up pillows to alleviate pain, but are you actually putting your hips on the pillows, or are they just behind yoru back and neck? I bought a snoogle and its nicer than nothing, but i still wake up at 4am every morning in pain, having to flip over.


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy V Day Chloe!!!!!!

Munch, I was given the form to just turn up for GTT 6 days ago and I still can't face it!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy V-day!! I don't think there's such thing as a moses blanket!? It's just a moses basket, which is what you call a bassinet :thumbup:

munch - Time felt like it was dragging for me between 20-25 weeks, it seems to be speeding up again now :wacko: I can't keep up! My ticker is going to move up a box tomorrow, and I'll officially move up to 3rd tri on Thursday.... scary! :argh:


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly do you feel ready for 3rd Tri yet? I have another week here and then will join you. I've popped over to read a few times and it all seems to be about labour? Doesn't seem the right place to be just yet?


----------



## Baby Bell

Munch that's so exciting putting up the crib.....I don't blame you. I get too excited sometimes too. I was going to wash all baby's clothes last week, bu stopped myself when I realised I would just do it again come end of November. But that's lovely using the same crib as you did.......romantic:hugs:

Chloe I think a Moses basket is kind of like a bassinet......but to be honest not that sure. Congratulations on buying a new house! And on your Vday :happydance:

Lolly third trimester On Thursday so not long. I can't believe it's almost September, the months are flying but the days and weeks are dragging


----------



## Krippy

You all have been so busy this morning! :) I am on the west coast of Canada, so I am always so far behind in posts! lol

Bell...great news that babe was just being a stinker! Mine does that sometimes too. I am worried that I haven't felt it move for a while and the little monkey will give me a swift kick in the belly! Love it the spirit and support though! Also don't worry I feel guilty about spending money too...It is so hard for me!

I can't wait for third tri... I want to meet this special little one! I want the time to fly by! I have my first monthly growth scan today and am really excited to see bubs again!

I also have to go for my GTT this week too Munch...Such a long process and so 
dreaded! 

Congrats on the home purchase and garage sale find Chloe! Looks like you had a productive weekend! 

Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't feel ready for 3rd tri at ALL! From what I remember whilst in there with DD it was all out losing mucous plugs, labour announcements and all that kinda stuff :argh: I am still trying to savour every minute of this pregnancy... OH says this babe will be our last :( we'll see though :winkwink: haha!


----------



## ImSoTired

Chloe I get that awful hip pain as well. Some nights I get it and sometimes I don't so I don't know what I'm doing different some nights:shrug: Also some nights I sleep great and some nights I'm up and down and sometimes I can't fall back asleep, leaving me exhausted. I guess I should get used to it as baby I'm sure won't sleep through the night for a while.

I'm going to be double digits on Wed!:happydance: AN=nd the on Thurs I go for my GTT and I will be 26 weeks that day! I can't believe I'm so close to the third tri! I starting thinking of the labor and delivery the other day and I spooked myself a bit but I'm not panicing or anything, just nervous. I'm sure it'll all be fine when the time comes. 

Going to register tonight and then I'll be sending out my shower invitations this week! I am just so happy to be getting this stuff done and over with. Makes it seem like it's going faster!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow you ladies have been posting away, I can't keep up! 

Congrats on all of the ladies who've had milestones (V-Days, Double Digits, 3 Trimesters, etc). We are just moving along!

I don't know if I'm ready for third trimester - don't think so- but I am ready to meet my little man and I feel the constant need to nest. I would have the nursery set to go today if DH would let me.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start!


----------



## toothfairy29

The though of us all looking for labour signs reminds me of trying to conceive and looking for pregnancy symptoms!! Does anyone else kinda miss those days of peeing on a stick from 3dpo?!!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Well yesterday was V day wooooo :happydance: and i reckon i have actually got a bump now that all of a sudden appeared on friday here is my 24 week bump pic tht i took yesterday morning in me scrufs with me rollers in ready for the christening i was going to xxxx well ill post a cple of pics to c the diffrence 


10 weeks 


16 weeks 


20 weeks 


24 WEEKS!!!!! V DAY BUMP :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I really miss POAS! And temping (I was addicted to my charts!) and symptom spotting. I will definitely have to try for a 3rd in a few years :)

Lovely progression Sara! And happy v-day too :flower:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i thought id add my pics finally found pictures tho not the best ones!!

I am Kayleigh i am 26 my husband is Mike 28 (today) i have a dd hannah bethany who is 9 from a previous relationship and a dd with my husband amelia demi she is 6
 



Attached Files:







menmike.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0









P1015479.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0265.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyof2girlz

anyone know whats happened with my flower ticker ??? its changed


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww beautiful family mummyof2girlz :) no idea what happened to your ticker because I can't remember what it looked like before!?


----------



## stark18

Had my glucose test today...along with my 3D ultrasound. We are having a GIRL!! So excited. Baby wasn't in a great position to see her face so the technician said we could come back in two weeks when she would have some more fat and get another scan. I'm so excited to get to see our baby at least two more times before December.

https://https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/Tatum.jpg


----------



## mummyof2girlz

he he lolly didnt explain myself much there did i lol... its moved up a box early should not move up till Wednesday or am i seven months now and third tri? confussed...


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awwww congrats stark!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ohhhhhh right! The tickers move up at 26+5, not sure why! There was a discussion about it in the 2nd tri boards :haha: mine moves up tomorrow, although wont be classing myself 3rd tri until I hit 27!

Congrats stark, welcome to team pink!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I think 26 + 5 is the "official" start of the third trimester, if you divide 40/3 and count each trimester as 13.3 weeks. I was researching it myself yesterday....lots of different answers.

It's been just a few days since I've checked in and I had PAGES to catch up on! I love it!

Bell - sorry to hear that baby was giving you a scare, and happy that it's back to its ninja ways. And darn that midwife for being a $%&*^! I hate it when practitioners forget that patients are people too, with emotions and fears and concerns that need to be addressed as much as their physical needs.

I do not feel ready to be thinking about labor, etc yet...but then again, our birthing class starts in 3 weeks or so! 

One thing that does make me feel more "third trimester-ish) is that I am definitely waking up with back pain consistently now. My snoogle isn't much help anymore, and I've always thrown all the pillows on the floor within a few hours of sleep as well. The bags under my eyes are starting to build up...I suppose I should get used to them being around for a while!

Anyhoo, I really don't have much else exciting going on here. I did want to join in on the picture fun though!!

I just turned 29 and DH is 30 in October. We live in a suburb of Portland, Oregon (USA).

Here are DH and I on our wedding day (July 2010)
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/wedding.jpg

DH and I yesterday on a hike that WORE ME OUT! Beautiful Oregon scenery (Mt. Hood) in the background:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/246BaldMtn.jpg

And this is our first-born "baby," Mary the Dog, trying out LO's crib:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/marycrib.jpg


----------



## munch

Lolly.... 3 is a perfect number ;) 

Stark.... Congrats on your little girl. 

Toothfairy.... I have had my GTT form for 6 days too! I just have to bite the bullet and get organised. I think the fasting is the hardest bit, I am ravinis in the mornings and it's just so time consuming! Friday is the day I think! Good luck with yours..... 

Gen Y... Loving your pics, you look like a great couple!


----------



## samj732

Worst. Heartburn. Ever. Want. To. Die.

And I have no milk in the house :dohh: this'll teach me!!


----------



## Ichisan

Just popping in to see how everyones doing and to say im officially 3rd tri today :happydance: :happydance: Finally on the last stretch I feel like I've been pregnant forever :haha: 
We are a very attractive bunch I must say! When Ive got a bit more time I'll dig out some pics of us to add too :) 
Glad everyones sleepy babies have woken up, I went up to the day assessment unit on thurs as I hadnt felt bubs move for over 12hrs and the midwife put me on the monitor for 5mins and bubs kicked 8 times :dohh: As I didnt feel any of them she had clearly moved behing my placenta. I felt rather silly but I had a lovely midwife luckily who just said she would rather see us than have us wait it out just incase.
Happy Tuesday everyone x


----------



## Baby Bell

genY I love your pics their great........I can't believe you went on a hike yesterday, the thought of going on a hike just makes me feel so tired, the thought of walking to the shops makes me feel tired:haha: but well done you! 

Ichisan, Im glad baby was fine, they can be so naughty sometimes and give their mummy's such scares. congrats on being third trimester, so exciting:happydance:

Stark congrats on baby girl :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I moved up to my first 3rd tri box :yipee: I love it when that happens lol!

Great photos GenY :thumbup: you look amazing, I can not believe you hiked either! I have trouble hiking up some simple stairs nowadays :haha:

Congrats Ichisan... I think you are our first 3rd trimester-er :rofl: I'll be joining you on Thursday!

Samj - Urghhh to heartburn :( I haven't had any yet and I'm hoping it stays away, but I do recall it crept up on me around 33weeks with DD and was like hell. Do you have any gaviscon? Not sure if that's available in the US, but a product that contains sodium alginate should do the trick x


----------



## LillyLee

I am ready to smack DH across the face! 

We had our 20 week anomaly scan four weeks ago and were scheduled for a followup today. He wants me to cancel because he thinks it's a waste of a copayment ($40) and that since everything was fine at my 20 week scan this one it just a waste. It's just a followup to see how much she's grown and for me to have more pictures but he's being so rude about it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh men :trouble: give him a smack and go enjoy your scan Lillylee! x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lilly - I say rage some serious preggo hormones on him. He deserves it and you can't be held accountable. :haha: Men always make stupid decisions over money worries...it's why many of us had to WTT for so long!

The hike was incredibly stupid to do, lol, but since I hadn't worked out in ages I felt obligated suddenly to do it all in one day. I'm still recovering! The view really was worth it though. And the walking stick really did help :thumbup: And thank you for the sweet remarks. :kiss:

It was my birthday last week and one of my pressies from DH was a fetal heart doppler...at first I was not _super_ excited as I MUCH rather would have had it way early on when baby wasn't moving 24/7 and I was so hypervigilant...BUT, I was so wrong...it's been WONDERFUL!!! It has two headphone slots so DH and I can listen at the same time, and I think he gets even more from it than me because I can see him bonding with baby every time he hears it! Plus he can tell where the baby is by where I put the doppler, and he can hear the baby moving around and kicking! And thankfully, now that s/he has put some more meat on his/her (bah, team yellow) bones, DH can really feel the kicks more, and it's so nice to have him feel more involved in the pregnancy :cloud9:

I thought it would be fun for some of us to share our crazy preggo dreams....

Personally I've had two in the last few days where I'm on a cooking competition (like "Chopped" on the Food Network). Last night I had to make a dish that would compliment this horrible pink lemonade that tasted horrible, and was (for some reason) made of sunchokes, (Sunchoke (Jersualem artichoke) look a bit like a knobbly pink-skinned ginger root and have a sweet, nutty flavor, reminiscent of water chestnuts - via google). For the record, I've never had a sunchoke, nor had I ever particularly considered trying one. I ended up making some green creamy vegetable soup to go with it...which is an odd choice, but I was quite confident I was going to win. Unfortunately, morning hit first and the alarm clock didn't let me finish out the dream.

Anyhoo....I've put off returning to work long enough...it's going to be a long day as I'm not particularly busy and the day DRAAAAAAAAGS when I'm bored.


----------



## LillyLee

LOL at your dream GenY!

I'm kind of grossed out by hairy men and DH and I have been watching Sons of Anarchy since the first few seasons are free on Amazon Prime and most (if not all) of the men on that show have enormous amounts of facial hair it seems like. I dreamed last night that my DH had a full face beard and head of hair and I just kept asking him, "But why can't you shave?!" :haha: I woke up pretty disgusted and was glad I could reach over and pat his completely shaved head.


----------



## Evian260

LOL lillylee!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I had a dream that baby was pushing on my belly and created a little whole and would take turns sticking out his arms and legs through the whole. It was the weirdest feeling in the dream and scared the crap out of me when I woke up.


----------



## LemonTea

Baby Bell said:


> ....the midwife basically told me off and made me feel so small. Said that no one else would phone at 22 wks +5 days and she didn't know what I was getting myself upset about. I felt like a scolded child.

Jeez - how rude! Seriously, that kind of attitude from a healthcare provider to a client who is obviously worried is seriously unprofessional and uncalled for. I probably would have been devastated, and later, mad as hell! I'm sorry you had to go through that...


----------



## LemonTea

Chloe597 said:


> Is anyone having hip pain while sleeping? I see posts about mounding up pillows to alleviate pain, but are you actually putting your hips on the pillows, or are they just behind yoru back and neck? I bought a snoogle and its nicer than nothing, but i still wake up at 4am every morning in pain, having to flip over.

I'm one of the pillow mountain people. If I go longer than about 1 or 2 hours on one side, I wake up with serious discomfort in whatever hip I'm laying on, so it's just easier to sleep on an incline. I have a stack of about four pillows, plus a little throw pillow that I stick at the small of my back (kinda like lumbar support I guess). It's almost like I'm leaning back on a soft couch rather than lying down to sleep in bed, but so far it's the best way to alleviate the hip discomfort.


----------



## LemonTea

toothfairy29 said:


> The though of us all looking for labour signs reminds me of trying to conceive and looking for pregnancy symptoms!! Does anyone else kinda miss those days of peeing on a stick from 3dpo?!!!!!

Eh, not really -- it took us a full year to get pregnant also and by the end, I was going bat-crap crazy. I miss the fun-filled, wishing and planning and dreaming days when I was waiting-to-try a lot more than I miss the latter half of our year spent TTC -- the first few months was really fun lol, but once we realized that we might have trouble conceiving... not so much! I'm loving being pregnant, and I'm seriously hoping that I don't have to go through a long TTC time with any future children. Heck, I'm half hoping that next time, I just pop up pregnant unexpectedly, and that we never have to 'try' ever again!


----------



## samj732

I had a dream that me and my bestie decided we needed to go out on Labor Day weekend, so I just plopped down on her couch and pushed out my baby. She was perfect, except she was really teeny tiny! Sooo weird, like I didn't have any pain with it or anything. 

I told her about it and she said "hell no, not on my cream colored sofa!" :rofl:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

twenty Seven weeks today! 13 weeks to go or only 10 till full term! And i am in Tri three Omg. Gone so fast when i think back... Having my gtt today :-(


----------



## Baby Bell

Congrats on 3rd tri mummyof2girls. Don't worry about your Gtt I'm sure it will be fine :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha @ all the crazy dreams! Mine have mainly been rudie dreams throughout this whole pregnancy :blush: which is very odd as my sex drive has definitely not matched up! Poor OH :haha:

Happy 27weeks & full term mummyof2girlz :yipee: I'm with you tomorrow! And good luck for your GTT x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thank you ladies all i can say is thank god for the emla? cream anyways didnt feel a thing didnt even pass out! When the midwife seen me Sat there with my cream on she asked if i had wrote my birth plan and was i considering an epidural i said no just gas and air think she thought i was crazy! too scared to have a blood test yet going all natural for labour!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha :rofl: that's so funny, but it's true! I just can't hack the feeling of the needle going in to my vein :sick: just thinking about it makes me feel sick! Childbirth is a breeze compared to all these blood tests :lol:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Don't get me started on the naughty dreams. I've waken up to having 'O' quite often :shy:

Congrats on third trimester mummy!

My back is killing me. Not my lower back like usual but my mid to upper back. Crazy, sometimes my chest/ribs hurt at first but it always ends up settling in my back. I'm not sure what's going on - muscles moving around, nerves pinched, wind? IDK, i had to take one of my muscle relaxers to get any type of relief. Now I'm all tired at work, struggling to keep my eyes open :dohh:

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad I'm not alone on the dirty dreams Blu :haha:

Ouchhh, my back ache isn't too bad yet. Maybe it's everything starting to squish upwards that is causing it? Extra work on your ribcage and spine, etc. Only another trimester to go :wacko: and a very fast growing baby too!


----------



## daydream

Have to chime in today with a little Yay for my V Day! Just 16 more weeks to go, and last night my body decided to celebrate with my first bout of heartburn. Oh joy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on vday daydream!

I'd like to third the dirty dreams:blush: I don't really have a heightened sex drive though unfortunately.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

id take childbirth over needles any day!! my cream wore off my arms are killing me covered in bruises with massive holes i could cry honestly!!:cry:

Ive had a few dirty dreams and happy to say my sex drive has improved loads :happydance: tho my hubby is a little to cautious of my bump find it kind of frustrating :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy v-day daydream :)

I have had the most overwhelming urge to start sorting and washing all of baby's clothes today! It's far too early, but I'm just itching to get to it :haha: maybe I will slowly start doing it and then just do it all again in a couple of months time!


----------



## Jumik

Hi! It's been a while. You ladies have been so busy and speeding ahead for those already in third tri. Congrats to all those who've celebrated their v-day. Mine was Sunday.

AFM: Had an obs aptmt on Monday and this kid refuses to reveal his/her parts (sigh!). Got a 3D scan scheduled for 19th September so hopefully I'll find out the gender then.


----------



## Krippy

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Don't get me started on the naughty dreams. I've waken up to having 'O' quite often :shy:
> 
> Congrats on third trimester mummy!
> 
> My back is killing me. Not my lower back like usual but my mid to upper back. Crazy, sometimes my chest/ribs hurt at first but it always ends up settling in my back. I'm not sure what's going on - muscles moving around, nerves pinched, wind? IDK, i had to take one of my muscle relaxers to get any type of relief. Now I'm all tired at work, struggling to keep my eyes open :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else experience this?

I have been feeling the exact same way Blu...Also feeling really crampy when I walk, etc. I called the Dr. thinking maybe I might have a UTI, not really sure as I have never felt like this before! :shrug:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mummy - congrats on third tri, and jumik - congrats on vday!!


----------



## munch

GTT in the morning :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

All my blood results and gtt test came back normal thank god! my iron count is 14.9 odd as i feel as tho its -2 must just be pregnancy wearing me out...

congrats on third tri lolly!! i want to start washing baby clothes as well going to try and wait till 32 weeks and pack my bag at the same time if i can wait that long??

I had really uncomfortable braxton hicks last night and a dull throbbing pain in my lower back scared me a little as id been watching that new midwife thing which showed quite a bit on premature birth ill be more relaxed in 9 weeks when i hit 35 weeks everything i read at the min seems to mention premature labour :-(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks mummyof2girlz :) 27 weeks!! :yipee:

I got some really uncomfortable BH whilst doing my food shop the other day. I think it's a sign that I shouldn't be doing that anymore :haha:


----------



## LillyLee

Happy V-Day to everyone who's had one this week!

Good luck on all of your GTT's, mines in about 3 weeks.

I'm having kind of a weepy day...one where you just want to stay in bed and cry and feel ultimately sorry for yourself. :cry: Not sure how I'm going to power through the next 8 hours at work.


----------



## Krippy

I have my GTT today too...Hope it all turns out ok, it was fine last pregnancy so hoping it stays the same!

Sorry for the weepy day Lilly...sometime the emotions and hormones just get to us. I always just roll with it and let it ride...maybe you can take a mental health day from work? 

Have great Thursday everyone!


----------



## ImSoTired

Also having GTT today! And I'm now 26 weeks (98 days!:happydance:)Wow a lot of us are! I'm just dreading not passing! Something is bound to go wrond with my luck! Knock on wood it doesn't! I just hope that baby is ok. She is having a quiet sort of day. I only just not felt some wiggles under my left ribs. She seems to favor my left side:shrug:.

Lilly I have days like that even when I'm not pregnant! Hope you can get through it quickly!

Hope everyone has a good day and we all pass our gtt!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks mummyof2girlz :) 27 weeks!! :yipee:
> 
> I got some really uncomfortable BH whilst doing my food shop the other day. I think it's a sign that I shouldn't be doing that anymore :haha:

:rofl: in that case i am going to have them while cooking and cleaning and especially during the washing up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good idea!!! :thumbup: hehe!


----------



## munch

Good luck with GTTs girls.... I am doing mine right now. Not too bad so far, good path lady which is awesome! 

Congrats on 3rd Tri Lolly!! 

Sorry your weepy Lilly... Hope work was ok.


----------



## Beanonorder

I've only just found you guys on here now! Please can I be added. I am due on 8th December and am staying team yellow.


----------



## Saradavies89

hi just a quick pop in again, i can never keep up with u lot lol :D hope eveyone is doing good i booked us a 3d scan for the 22nd of sept so we have got somethin else to look forward to and break the time up a little bit cant wait for it either ill be 28 weeks then aswell with only 12 to go, which seems crazy i remeber sayin ooo ive got to wait 12 weeks for my first scan that forever away and omg hasnt it all gone so fast xxxxx


----------



## Chloe597

hello all! I've had a rough week with my grandfather passing, but I'm feeling better now and ready to get my GTT. US ladies, can you tell me if you had to fast prior to taking this test? My doctor didn't say anything about fasting, but i feel like i probably should??

On a happy note, my LO was moving around like crazy yesterday and my mom and grandma could feel it. Right after the funeral, so it made them very happy to witness new life after the passing of my grandfather.


----------



## ImSoTired

Chloe597 said:


> hello all! I've had a rough week with my grandfather passing, but I'm feeling better now and ready to get my GTT. US ladies, can you tell me if you had to fast prior to taking this test? My doctor didn't say anything about fasting, but i feel like i probably should??
> 
> On a happy note, my LO was moving around like crazy yesterday and my mom and grandma could feel it. Right after the funeral, so it made them very happy to witness new life after the passing of my grandfather.

So sorry that your grandfather passed Chloe. :hugs:

I did not have to fast for GTT. They specifically told me that it wasn't necessary. You just can't eat or drink the hour after you drink the drink. I didn't eat 2 hours prior though just in case.


----------



## LillyLee

Chloe597 said:


> hello all! I've had a rough week with my grandfather passing, but I'm feeling better now and ready to get my GTT. US ladies, can you tell me if you had to fast prior to taking this test? My doctor didn't say anything about fasting, but i feel like i probably should??
> 
> On a happy note, my LO was moving around like crazy yesterday and my mom and grandma could feel it. Right after the funeral, so it made them very happy to witness new life after the passing of my grandfather.

I'm so sorry about your grandfather. :hugs:

Two hours before is how long I have to fast for my 1 hour.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beanonorder said:


> I've only just found you guys on here now! Please can I be added. I am due on 8th December and am staying team yellow.

Welcome and congrats :flower: I'll add you to our list!

Chloe - That's strange your doctor didn't mention fasting... maybe you should speak to him beforehand? I wasn't allowed anything at all from the evening before the test, only small amounts of water if I was thirsty. HTH :)

Thought I'd update with my bump pic from today @ 27+1. I have all my bump pics in my journal and the comparison is crazy, just from 22 weeks to now :wacko: and I still have 13 weeks left of growing yet! Yikes :argh:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/1B0B67A4-8753-4E99-8599-FBF16EE378E2-317-00000293B3474D61.jpg


----------



## daydream

Chloe - in the US, no fasting is required for the 1 hour test, but fasting would give a more accurate result (so hopefully you can avoid having to do the 3 hour). My dr only does a two hour test with fasting, so that's kind of different from the norm. When are you doing your GTT? I just have to do mine before 28 weeks, but I think I'll do it after 9/15 (tax deadline since that's when my work will slow down) which makes me about 26 weeks.

Lolly - you look so great!


----------



## munch

Chloe.... Sorry for your loss. Lovely that your LO decided to move after funeral, very special for everyone. 

In Australia you have to fast from midnight tge day before your doing tge GTT (it's tough) and for the one hour glucose challenge you have a light breakfast. 
I did the GTT yest.... Wasn't too bad :) 

Lolly... Loving your bump, to me it looks like your carrying as if your having a boy, even though LO is a girl :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :)

It's strange you should say that munch as others have made similar comments! I'm pretty much all bump, I actually lost weight during 1st & 2nd tri (6lbs off pre-pregnancy weight) and have slowly regained 3 of those! Gosh, I hope a boy doesn't pop out - I don't think he'd appreciate all the dresses and pink, frilly stuff we've bought :rofl:

Hope everyone's taking it easy (as possible), enjoy your weekends! x


----------



## MissMichelle

Hi! I just found this thread lol. Im due December 6th and Im having a little girl. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

MissMichelle said:


> Hi! I just found this thread lol. Im due December 6th and Im having a little girl. :)

Welcome and congrats! I'll add you to our EDD list :flower:

What a beautiful name you have picked out for baby too!


----------



## MissMichelle

Thank you :)


----------



## Fifipots

so excited.......... 4D scan in 2hours time, will be back on here later hopefully with a pic and a gender xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh good luck Fifi!! I hope baby flashes for you :haha: can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toothfairy29

Fifipots said:


> so excited.......... 4D scan in 2hours time, will be back on here later hopefully with a pic and a gender xx

Good luck! Can't wait to see photos! I've got mine in Saturday!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!! My ticker box has gone up to 3rd tri today!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ LOVE it when that happens! Happy 3rd tri!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

good luck fifi hope you find out the gender


----------



## mummyof2girlz

27+4 week bump.


----------



## Baby Bell

Fifipots hope you had a good scan!

Mummyof2girlz cute bump!


----------



## Fifipots

Fifipots said:


> so excited.......... 4D scan in 2hours time, will be back on here later hopefully with a pic and a gender xx

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


little girly, was amazballs!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww she is adorable! Congrats on team :pink: fifipots!


----------



## toothfairy29

Fifipots congratulations! I've been dying for you to update! The photo is amazing she is soooooo cute! You've made me feel much better about having mine. I had mixed feelings as sometimes the babies look a bit alien like!! Yours is amazing! 
Have you any more to show us?


----------



## Baby Bell

Aww congrats Fifipots, she's gorgeous!


It's my Vday today:happydance: so here my 24week bump:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







26bdc4e9255e07a1397860e6e6c5a6ad.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats baby bell! Happy v day and great bump! Did you complain about the midwife last week?


----------



## Baby Bell

Thanks toothfairy no not yet....I see my midwife on Tues and gonna tell her about it. Iv written it all down. Looking back on it I'm so disappointed because iv had nothing but good care from the midwifes iv come across and one midwife has ruined that. :shrug: I realise they not all the same though so I'm glad I got her name rather than just reporting the 'staff' In general that night.


----------



## Saradavies89

hiya evveryone how are you all doing got my next MW appointment on thursday cant wait feel like i havent seen her for ages, the past few days ive been getting a rly sore belly just by my pubic bone well just above has anyone else experianced this? xxxx


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Fifipots congratulations! I've been dying for you to update! The photo is amazing she is soooooo cute! You've made me feel much better about having mine. I had mixed feelings as sometimes the babies look a bit alien like!! Yours is amazing!
> Have you any more to show us?

I had mixed feelings too but it was so lovely getting a proper view of the babies face, arms and legs etc,

tried uploading pics but kept saying file was too large so have had to mail thumbnails, we also got a dvd which is nice to be able to see moving images, you,ll love it I'm sure xcx

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q601/fionachallis/th_088.jpg
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q601/fionachallis/th_087.jpg
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q601/fionachallis/th_084.jpg
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q601/fionachallis/th_086.jpg


----------



## joeliza24

What a cutie!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Fifi, fantastic news :yipee: welcome to team pink! She's such a cutie!

Happy v-day baby :) and beautiful bump too!


----------



## munch

Congrats on team pink Fifi... Cute pics, no alien like features at all ;) 

Happy V day babybell!! Loving bump pics....

Enjoy your week Snowflakes.... we are getting there :) x


----------



## Krippy

Happy Vday Bell! So happy for you...seems crazy doesn't it!

Congrats on the little girl Fifi...Love the pics!


----------



## toothfairy29

Those are amazing photos Fifi. I can't get my he'd around the baby being so perfectly formed at our stage?!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awww congrats fifi pics are amazing she looks beautiful!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wonderful bump pic and happy vday BabyBell!

Fifipots - those are such great shots. She is adorable!

DH and his mom planned a surprise shower for me the other day. It was nice but it was only his family. I'm just excited that we got the crib and DH put it up first thing yesterday morning. Finally getting to nest and work on baby's room.

Can't wait for my shower next month.

Oh yeah - 27 weeks and third trimester tomorrow!!!! :dance: 
Not long now....


----------



## toothfairy29

Me too Blu! Can't believe it's 3rd tri tomorrow! I think it is going to start to fly now, these last few weeks certainly have after a real drag to start of 2nd tri!


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I just need a bit of a moan.

Feeling really fed up and uncomfortable at the moment. Have been a bit down and emotional for a few days but having an achy time at mo. Am waiting for physio referral for symphis pubis dysfunction. TMI but my lady bits feel really swollen and bruised. All in all feels like I've been kicked down there. I've got achy restless legs too. Just had a bath to try sooth it all away but looked down and my fat dimply legs huge itchy veiny boobs and huge awful nipples and burst into tears! Have had awful heartburn and rib ache today and have just been shattered. I've gotta go for my GTT in the morning too, have had the form 2 wks and have avoided it as I'm scared of feeling dizzy during it?!

Am sure you're all feeling similar and I know this will just get worse. 8 more weeks at work too. Any advice???? :-(


----------



## Chloe597

Thanks for the advice on GTT fasting, girls! Man this thread moves quickly :) I'm going for my test right when I hit 26 weeks, as that works best with my schedule. I will try first thing in the morning and fast anyway.

fifi - lovely pictures! very much not alien-like :) 

toothfairy - sorry you are down. I felt like that this weekend too...for no reason in particular, but I was just very achy (back pain! ouch!!!), super sensitive, emotional, and sad. I got through it by crying it out, eating some ice cream, and registering for cute baby things. Haven't figured out how to get rid of the back pain, however. The spasms just keep coming, mostly when i'm sitting.


----------



## munch

Awwww Toothfairy I hear you! I have moments like that and although not exactly the same i have aches and feel very uncomfortable at times esp at the end of the day.... 
Chloe has the right idea, treat yourself to some special things, see if you can get some time off work if possible or finish earlier.... 

Before we all know it we will be holding our precious little babies and these difficult times will be forgotten, well almost forgotten ;) Hang in there hun, your are not alone. Sending you super positive vibes x


----------



## munch

Oh and my GTT wasn't too bad at all. I didn't feel dizzy at all. Just remember to drink the glucose drink as slowly as possible and try to get to test as early as possible in the morn so fasting isn't too difficult x


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies! Sorry for the moaning last night. Feeling physically better today. Just at the hospital for GTT. Have had my first bloods and the drink. Just killing time now until next test in 2 hours!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh and I'm 27 wks today!!! 3rd tri!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Last night was the worst ever!!!! me and dh didnt get any sleep what so ever from the min i got into bed my hips and back started aching and i mean aching so much i was in tears in the end my hubby got up at 3.15 so i could try and get some sleep which i didnt then my girls were back at school this morning... what a night!! i really can not wait till november


----------



## kitty2385

my GTT is on friday, hope its not too boring! lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 27 weeks toothfairy! Welcome to 3rd tri :)

Sorry you had a bad night mummyof2girlz :hugs: do you have one of those body pillows? I've heard they are supposed to be great. I'm starting to get uncomfortable at night and am thinking of getting one.

I took my kindle with me to my GTT and got lost in my book, the 2 hours flew by!


----------



## Ichisan

Big (but gentle) :hugs: to all the ladies feeling sensitive and in pain.
Im right there with you, my PGP is playing up something rotten and I now have pain in my coccyx which means sitting or lying down is painful, standing is ok but then everything swells up! Just cant win at the mo lol. 
Had my GTT this morning, wasnt anywhere near as bad as I was expecting thankfully and jsut stuffed my face for lunch :haha: Now just waiting for the results to come back. 
28 weeks today yaaay finally feeling im in the final stretch. 8 more weeks in work only 4 more till I can drop down to part time. Not that im counting down or anything :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ichisan

I feel your pain! Hugs back and congratulations on the 28 weeks.

I am back from my GTT and I agree with you that it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I expected to be all weak and dizzy but the glucose drink is so packed full of sugar it keeps you going. 

I am right with you on the counting down too.....to pass my time waiting during GTT I marked the days down in my diary that I still have to work! I have dropped to 3 days a week from this week and only have 25 working days until I finish!!:happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all.. i took m 23 week bump picon friday when i turned 23 weeks a lil late updating. bt first pic is from 22 weeks and second one is 23 weeks. i have gotten bigger in just one week. anywho im doig good just extremely exhausterd. Ella is cuting her first tooth finally after 9 1/2 months lol!!
 



Attached Files:







bump 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









Bump 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump pics bbygurl!

GL to all the ladies taking their GTT test. Fingers crossed for great results!

Happy 28 weeks Ichisan!

Mummy - I have so many nights like that now too. Last night I thought I would claw DH's eyes out if he so much as thought he was going to touch me. I was so miserable and had to sleep with a heating pad on my back. My boppy pillow just isn't doing at any more. Between my back and my hips, the pain can be so bad. I can't imagine how I'll get along as I get bigger. 

Happy 27 weeks/3rd Tri Toothfairy! It's surreal that we're in 3rd tri - not too long to go now.


----------



## Fifipots

I may be being thick here but what is GTT and why do I know nothing about it?

Also, toothfairy I think I have psd, I am in so much pain that sometimes I can't even walk without putting some pressure on my pelvic area, Also I get shooting pains in my inner thigh, but only one and not the other? Anyone had any treatment for this? I'm going to get a docs appointment later in the week if the pain persists, sounds quite blunt but basically my lady bits hurt all day long!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Fifipots said:


> I may be being thick here but what is GTT and why do I know nothing about it?
> 
> Also, toothfairy I think I have psd, I am in so much pain that sometimes I can't even walk without putting some pressure on my pelvic area, Also I get shooting pains in my inner thigh, but only one and not the other? Anyone had any treatment for this? I'm going to get a docs appointment later in the week if the pain persists, sounds quite blunt but basically my lady bits hurt all day long!!!

Fifi the GTT is the glucose tolerance test to test for gestational diabetes. In the UK you fast from 10pm then go for bloods early the next morning and are given a glucose drink to drink. You then sit 2 hours and then they take more blood. It is done at about 28 wks I think so maybe you don't need one? 

I feel the same with the SPD like the lady bits hurt all day, by the end of the day it all feels swollen too. My joint at the front keeps cracking! I had this 14 years ago with my last kid and treatment was physio and like a huge strong elastic girdle that strapped round my hips to hold it all tight. I have been referred to physio again this time by midwife although haven't heard anything yet and has been 2 weeks. She said they mostly just give you exercises these days. To be honest I get the feeling there isn't a lot to help and the baby will be here before I see physio!!!!!! The only thing that helps me is sleeping with a pillow between knees tucked right up to support swollen feeling lady bits. Sorry if TMI!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 28 weeks Ichisan!

Beautiful bump bbygurl, and you really have popped in just a week :shock: amazing!

Fifi - you won't be offered the GTT in the UK unless you're BMI is high, you've had gestational diabetes before or you have a close family member who suffers from diabetes :flower:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Well i was sooo peeved after last night i went to see my doctor who said its almost certainly spd ive already had all the physio and the belly brace which have done nothing! She wanted me to get fitted for crutches and now having to take 8 paracetamol a day.. she did all my baby checks as well and i hadnt noticed but ive been scratching soo badly my skin on my belly and boobs is bright red and raw :dohh: also my veins are very pronounced on my legs which ive never had nor noticed before plus they ache so that has to be watched im measuring 31 weeks baby is head down and low was all she said :wacko: she told me she would contact my midwife who was not in today and get her to phone me as i may have to have another scan before my one thats due in a month :shrug: she stated very sternly that i need to be resting or i will end up in hospital to be made to rest wouldnt mind but ive been doing exactly that any excuse to sit on my back side!! im on 4 weeks leave and my mat starts on the 10th of sep... anyone any ideas?? as both my other pregnancy's were so easy and i only felt uncomfortable in the last 4-5 weeks..


----------



## juless

Hey guys! We've finally moved into our new home (though the unpacking/organizing is a huge job!). It'll be a few more days of hard work before it's all done, but it's so amazing to be in our own place! Baby is doing well, lots of jumping around in there! Though I feel bad that I've been so busy and working so hard I tend to forget she's in there till I try to reach something and my bump is in the way, lol! Can't wait to catch up with you all!


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> I may be being thick here but what is GTT and why do I know nothing about it?
> 
> Also, toothfairy I think I have psd, I am in so much pain that sometimes I can't even walk without putting some pressure on my pelvic area, Also I get shooting pains in my inner thigh, but only one and not the other? Anyone had any treatment for this? I'm going to get a docs appointment later in the week if the pain persists, sounds quite blunt but basically my lady bits hurt all day long!!!
> 
> Fifi the GTT is the glucose tolerance test to test for gestational diabetes. In the UK you fast from 10pm then go for bloods early the next morning and are given a glucose drink to drink. You then sit 2 hours and then they take more blood. It is done at about 28 wks I think so maybe you don't need one?
> 
> I feel the same with the SPD like the lady bits hurt all day, by the end of the day it all feels swollen too. My joint at the front keeps cracking! I had this 14 years ago with my last kid and treatment was physio and like a huge strong elastic girdle that strapped round my hips to hold it all tight. I have been referred to physio again this time by midwife although haven't heard anything yet and has been 2 weeks. She said they mostly just give you exercises these days. To be honest I get the feeling there isn't a lot to help and the baby will be here before I see physio!!!!!! The only thing that helps me is sleeping with a pillow between knees tucked right up to support swollen feeling lady bits. Sorry if TMI!!!Click to expand...


Spd psd!! You knew what I was talking about!! It got so bad last night that I could hardly walk, yet this morning I feel so much better after a good nights sleep, I'm sure by the end of the day I'll be walking like I'm 93 years old again though!! Think I'll try and take it a bit easy over the next few days but being a childminder and having 3 kids of my own already, this is no easy task, luckily the big 2 are back at school now after the summer break, phew

Quite glad I don't appear to have to partake in the GTT test, fingers crossed it stays that way!!

And to top it all off, I have no kitchen, we ripped it out at the weekend and the new one isn't being fitted till next week, got the floor tiles being laid this morning so it's making progress, I know that it'll be fantastic once it's finished but the upheaval during the process is a nightmare, especially trying to feed a family of 5 with no cooker!!!! Think the local takeaway will know us by first names by the end of this!!!!!


----------



## kitty2385

toothfairy29 said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> I may be being thick here but what is GTT and why do I know nothing about it?
> 
> Also, toothfairy I think I have psd, I am in so much pain that sometimes I can't even walk without putting some pressure on my pelvic area, Also I get shooting pains in my inner thigh, but only one and not the other? Anyone had any treatment for this? I'm going to get a docs appointment later in the week if the pain persists, sounds quite blunt but basically my lady bits hurt all day long!!!
> 
> Fifi the GTT is the glucose tolerance test to test for gestational diabetes. In the UK you fast from 10pm then go for bloods early the next morning and are given a glucose drink to drink. You then sit 2 hours and then they take more blood. It is done at about 28 wks I think so maybe you don't need one?
> 
> I feel the same with the SPD like the lady bits hurt all day, by the end of the day it all feels swollen too. My joint at the front keeps cracking! I had this 14 years ago with my last kid and treatment was physio and like a huge strong elastic girdle that strapped round my hips to hold it all tight. I have been referred to physio again this time by midwife although haven't heard anything yet and has been 2 weeks. She said they mostly just give you exercises these days. To be honest I get the feeling there isn't a lot to help and the baby will be here before I see physio!!!!!! The only thing that helps me is sleeping with a pillow between knees tucked right up to support swollen feeling lady bits. Sorry if TMI!!!Click to expand...

omg i know what you mean about the sore lady bits with SPD! Yesterday in the car we went over a bump and i was in agony with it! And if your physio is anything like mine, they give you some exercises and crutches and send you on your way. Its a bit pants really! Im having to take cocodamol for the pain, but that just knocks me out so I cant do anything if I do take it! And its getting much worse the further along I get :( :wacko: rant lol


----------



## Baby Bell

Mummyof2girlz :hugs:I'm so sorry everything so hard for you at the minute. Im sorry I don't have any suggestions to help just wanted to give you :hugs:

I can't believe there are so many here with spd, I don't have it(thankfully) but I'm sorry your all in such pain all the time. 

Juless glad your in your new house :happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thanks baby bell,

28 weeks today!!!!!! not long to go now


----------



## kitty2385

yey happy 28 weeks!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay happy 28 weeks:happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oucchhhh sorry for all you ladies suffering at the moment :hugs: I hope it eases up, or at least doesn't get any worse. I don't think I couldcope with SPD and having to look after DD at the same time, so I feel for you fifi :flower:

Congrats on the move juless! Hpe you didn't over exert yourself, and left all the heay duties to DH!?

Happy 28 weeks mummyof2girlz!

I have my 28 week appt with MW tomorrow, I hear they'll be taking more bloods :wacko: I wish they'd leave my veins alone!


----------



## kitty2385

ooh no i didnt know they took more at 28 week app! They want monthly bloods off me as I only have 1 kidney, so im getting used to it but still not my favourite thing in the world haha! good luck tomorrow though!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Sorry to all the ladies experiencing so much pain. Hope things improve. My bits are sore by the end of the day and I have to not move to fast when I get up to pee at night, feels like I'll unplug something...if you know what I mean?

Happy 28 weeks mummy!

Juless :hugs: congrats on the move. I hope all is well and you are getting situated nicely in your new home.

Has anyone felt baby body parts when they push against you? It's weird, kinda. But it's also awesome at the same time. When baby is being really active, I just rest my hand against my belly where the action is happening. Sooner or later I get a push against my hand. Sometimes it feels round. Sometimes it's small other times its medium sized. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## toothfairy29

:blush:Ladies I just had a mad urge to buy a load of travel size toiletries and some newborn nappies from Boots ready for hospital bag! Came home and started making loads of lists......things I still need to buy.....things for the hospital bag etc! I know its soooooo early! I don't know what came over me?!!!:blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> :blush:Ladies I just had a mad urge to buy a load of travel size toiletries and some newborn nappies from Boots ready for hospital bag! Came home and started making loads of lists......things I still need to buy.....things for the hospital bag etc! I know its soooooo early! I don't know what came over me?!!!:blush:

I think it's early nesting! Same thing happened to me last week or so!I still have my lists here for when I go shopping again! I know it's still early but who knows how tired or busy I will be this trimester! Maybe I won't be able to get it all done after 32 weeks!? Better do it now and get it done, right?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Poor you Kitty :( I hate having my bloods taken. Just got to keep telling myself that it's nearly all over with!

Blu, I get that too :) it's the most amazing thing ever! I had my hand on my bump last night in fact and baby kept pressing against it :cloud9: almost like she was giving me a hi-5! Haha!

Defo sounds like nesting toothfairy! I've had the most overwhelming urge to start washing all of her clothes but I have to keep holding myself off as it's just too early. I suppose I could do it, then do it again later closer to my due date!


----------



## toothfairy29

I just pacified myself with the thought that at I still have christmas shopping:xmas6::xmas9: to start. So I have actually done myself a favour starting baby shopping!!:blush:


----------



## Evian260

blu I get that alot, her butt seems to always be pushing on the upper left side of my bump and it hurts!

i'm gonna start Christmas shopping soon too!


----------



## LillyLee

Blu, YES isn't it so awesome?! DH reached across me in bed yesterday and his arm rested on my bump with just a light pressure and all of a sudden she went wild kicking and pushing back against him.


----------



## juless

Thanks guys! Don't worry, no heavy lifting for me! Lots of working getting it all put away though, feeling awfully sick today and feet got puffy so I'm taking the night off! It's so hard to stop though, want to get it all done! Maybe it's nesting too, wanting to get it all ready asap!!
Blu, I'm feeling that too, so cool!!
We are pretty sure we've decided on a name for the munchkin, Penny! Not 100% yet on it, but I keep thinking of her as Penny now! Only worry is that people will think it's from the girl on the Big Bang Theory, and hubby and I hate that show, lol! (No offense to those who like it!)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive got most of my labour bag stuff to get yet trying to hold out as long as possible Its not easy! I keep thinking how fast time is going esp with xmas approaching! I get bits of baby poking out he is like a little ninja never stays still!


----------



## Momto3and...

Hi ladies! Just checking in.

Is anyone else starting to get really short of breath? Even sitting down, I feel like I just cant take a good, deep breath. Its frusterating. I felt this way with the twins, but I was hoping it would not be so bad this time. With 3 months to go, I hate to think how much worse it will get. Im short, 5'2, so I am sure that is why.

Also, we have named our baby girl. I am not going "public" with our friends and family until she is born, to avoid unwanted feedback. :) But, I wanted to share with you all.

Maclaren Elizabeth :cloud9:


----------



## munch

Lovely name Momto3.... Strong and not common :) Thanks for sharing.

We are really struggling re names for our little man, we have a front runner but I keep having doubts as it's quite popular. I am known to be decisive though... I think we may have two to choose from and wait till we lay eyes on him. I was so sure with my girls names and I think boys are harder! 

I am getting SOB too, esp when I lie on back in bed. Frustrating. I am also constantly thinking if I am like this now how am I going to be in 2 months time.... Scary :( 

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend :) x


----------



## samj732

I'm so bitchy I hate myself :( I was hoping I could skip this crazy hormonal part, but I guess not! Every emotion is amplified times 10, and it's hard to deal with because I'm not usually an emotional person. I should be happy that I'm not having a lot of pain, troubles breathing or sleeping like some of you other ladies but I would take all that over this emotional crap :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have had a few nights of peaceful ish sleep except needing to pee three times a night so feeling a bit better.. just really uncomfortable bump is feeling really stretched now and my bbs leaked just a tiny bit this morn and i literally wake up and want to sleep again within an hour suppose this is all the fun of 3rd tri which ive always found the worst!! 

Oh also when baby kicks its becoming really sore he seems to kick in the same spot all the time (just under my right rib) and when i touch that bit of my bump its really tender anyone else having any thing similar


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely name momto3 :) where was the inspiration from for choosing it?

munch - What's SOB? I don't think I've ever heard of it.

samj - :hugs: not too much longer to go now hun, and it'll all be worth it I promise :)

mummof2girlz - that's so strange - I was literally about to right the same thing! I have a constant sore spot on my bump :( I had my 28 week MW appt yesterday and she told me baby's head down and feet are tucked in under my ribs on the right hand side and that's where I'm sore... she must be digging her heels in or something :shrug: I've tried pushing them back in but she won't budge!


----------



## munch

Sorry Lolly, it's the nurse coming out in me.... SOB short of breath. 

SamJ.... I know exactly what you mean, it's always my DH that has to dodge my hormone fueled craziness, he is understanding though....


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh ok! Yes, shortness of breath here too. Still can't believe I have 12 weeks to go, I don't feel as there is any more room for this baby to grow :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

short of breath over here too! Im hoping it stays the same (getting better would be nicer tho!) and doesnt get worse over the last few months!!


----------



## bbygurl719

short of breathe here too. layed down in bed last night and had to sit up and catch my breathe cuz of it.. anywho its my V-DAY today yay lol i feel like im the last of everyone to hit each mlestone :(..


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm another with the shortness of breath! It gets pretty annoying sometimes. I'm hoping it doesn't get worse as baby gets bigger.


----------



## toothfairy29

Count me in too ladies! It must be the stage we are at. I find that it is worse when I lay down. I will have it bad for a few days then not too bad for a few days like I have got used to it or baby moves. Then bad again, assuming thats when baby has a growth spurt??

I have my 4D scan tomorrow! I am a little nervous! You never know if they are going to find something that has been missed on the other scans.


----------



## Krippy

My bubs is lying so low still that I don't have any problems with breathing....yet lol


Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## LillyLee

I love the name Maclaren! 

I am currently agonizing over the perfect name. I know my ticker says Annabelle Fiona, but I am honestly not 100% sold. I just feel like I had the absolutely perfect name that I loved if I was having a boy, and feel so disappointed that I cannot come up with an equally perfect name for a girl.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy Vday Bbygurl!! Nothing wrong with bringing in the rear with the milestones. It's just as special :hugs:

Wonderful name Momto3 :) Just precious!

I also have to raise my hand and admit I'm short of breath. DH laughs and says its because I'm out of shape. I feel like I've run a marathon after walking up steps. It's bad, I hope it doesn't get worse. LO moved into such an awkward position or something last night, it was causing me so much pain in my lower pelvis - I couldn't even sit strait! I kept massaging the area with medium pressure and guess what, I felt him move out of the way! It was like a pop - then relief, the pain went away instantly! 

On another note, I was in a meeting this morning and sitting very close to the conference table. He kicked the table through my stomach! It shocked me so much I jumped back and everyone looked at me like I was crazy for a minute, until I explained what had happened! His kicks are so strong, I can't imagine what they will be like as I get further along.


----------



## ImSoTired

LillyLee said:


> I love the name Maclaren!
> 
> I am currently agonizing over the perfect name. I know my ticker says Annabelle Fiona, but I am honestly not 100% sold. I just feel like I had the absolutely perfect name that I loved if I was having a boy, and feel so disappointed that I cannot come up with an equally perfect name for a girl.

I'm having naming problems as well. I'm not 100% sold on any names. I keep coming back to 1 imparticular but I'm not sure my heart is set on it and I keep having second thoughts. I'm also afraid of changing my mind once I see her:dohh:


----------



## toothfairy29

I have name issues as well! I have 2 that I like and I made the mistake of starting to tell people only for some of them to let me know how much they didn't like them! Puts you off a little doesn't it?


----------



## LemonTea

DH and I have two full names each for both a girl and a boy -- we've been hanging onto them for years, so we feel pretty set on them. The only problem is that we agreed we'd never tell them to anyone before getting pregnant, and now that we are pregnant, DH is literally blabbing to everyone! It's a little annoying, but also very cute, because he is just so excited about it all. As long as he doesn't tell our families I think I'm good -- he's told a lot of his friends and coworkers, but none of them know our families really. It has also been kinda nice when he says that people always say they really like what we've chosen -- that's great to hear because the main reason I don't want to tell anyone until the baby is born is because I don't want to hear anything negative about the names that might make me second guess them!

A few of you were talking about hormones a few pages back. I think I've been mostly even keeled this whole time, but this week the waterworks start flowing at the littlest things. I've been following the political conventions on the news here for the past two weeks, and this week I cried after the First Lady's speech, after former President's Clinton's speech, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to cry after President Obama's speech tonight when I watch the recording -- my DH thinks I'm nuts!

Also, about the baby's movements getting uncomfortable. I am so with you guys who are feeling a little uncomfortable now that the baby is moving so much. This is the first week where every other move from the baby literally takes my breath away for a few seconds and not in a good way. His or her favorite thing to do is move around against and/or kick me square in belly button, and that is the WORST feeling. It makes my skin crawl literally -- way worse than nails on a chalk board! On a positive note though, the baby is moving ALL. THE. TIME. and that is so reassuring to me! Yesterday I had a chiropractic appointment when I had to lie on my back for a little while which made me pretty nervous. But the baby was moving the entire time which reassured me that we weren't hurting him or her in anyway. DH still hasn't gotten to feel the baby moving yet but it's only a matter of time given how often (and how hard) the baby's movements are this week. 

In other news, I'm officially in the 3rd trimester this week and it is blowing my mind! We've gotten a lot of the big things done with the nursery (painting the dresser, getting the crib set up, getting mattresses for the crib and guest bed), but now that I'm officially in trimester 3, I've started realizing that we have SO much to do -- and I hadn't even thought about holiday shopping!!! Augh!!! I think I've done a great job of not getting worried about the little things this pregnancy, but thinking about all that we have left to do in the next two or three months is making me start to panic just a little!


----------



## Fifipots

Well I went to the docs this morning and I've been prescribed the biggest bottle of gaviscon to deal with this heartburn!!! 
And SPD was formally diagnosed so I've been referred for physio but it could take up to 4 weeks for the appointment so in the mean time I'm meant to not walk too much, not that easy working as a childminder and having 3 of my own already, 

Think it's just my body saying 'STOP HAVING BABIES NOW'!! Good job this is the last one!!


On a positive note I've been doing lots of haggling with Facebook selling sites and grabbing myself some bargains!!

We cannot agree on a name at all, my absolute favourite is Eden Skye but OH is not having it!! I think I may just keep quiet till I've popped the little princess out and when he sees how hard I've had to work he might give in to me!!!


----------



## LillyLee

Fifipots said:


> We cannot agree on a name at all, my absolute favourite is Eden Skye but OH is not having it!! I think I may just keep quiet till I've popped the little princess out and when he sees how hard I've had to work he might give in to me!!!

Eden Skye is beautiful! Wish I could try this. The name I've fallen in love with is Flora Simone, but DH won't agree to it AT ALL!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay, I hit the third trimester today! Still feels a little surreal! The past three months have actually gone by so quickly - and I was on holiday for a some of that time. Work is busy now so I hate to think of how quickly the next three are going to go!

Labour question - what method do you plan to use to deliver? I am currently learning about the Bradley method. My friend lent me the book - she gave birth in July and had a wonderful natural delivery, to a 9 pound baby! I also have one of Ina Mays books to read.


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy 3rd tri bean!!

I've got my 4d scan in an hour! Will post pictures later!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 3rd tri Beanonorder :) I am hopefully going to have a water birth. That's it really! May use G&A if I need it, but that's my only plan. I may need to be induced early if I get gestational hypertension again and if that's the case, then my water birth might be out of the window :( but trying to think positive for now.

Oooh how exciting! Enjoy your 3D scan toothfairy, can't wait to see pics :) x


----------



## mummy_em

hi ladies how is every on doing i have not been on in ages as we moved and didnt have internet for a while and then with the scool hoilday has been crazy here we are on team yellow very proud of my self for not caving at the scan lol still havent sorted my self out a bump buddy though im awful lol


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies,
I'm in the waiting room for my GTT now, Just drank the orange flavored stuff, and LO is bouncing all around my tummy. I'm keeping sugar away from her once she is born ;) 

I'm planning on a natural birth, but I don't have any specific method in mind. There was some 12 week series of classes on the bradley method here, but I'm just going to do what i can to not have an epidural. My midwife said when labor starts, you usually have 24 hours or so before needing to come in, so i should take a bath, drink a half glass of wine, and sleep, She said its the lack of sleep that makes everyones pain tolerance drop through the floor, and wine will slow labor. So that's my plan so far. I realize most plans go out the window, but we'll see :) I just found out my work wants me to fly to another state from Nov 12-17. That's exactly 1 month before my due date. I'm a little scared about that. Anyone else ever fly that close to their due date? It would be about a 2.5 hour flight.

Happy third tri, bean!

lolly - did you have a water birth for your DD too??


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My goodness everyone - I was busy at work this week and it took me ages of reading to catch up!! :wacko:

Congrats to everyone who is hitting 3rd tri -- I hit mine on Monday and can't beleive 1) I'm here already 2) I still have 13 weeks of getting BIGGER??? It's already hard to bend over to put on my socks and shoes -- it pushes all of the air out of me! And baby has definitely been kicking harder -- yesterday was the first one that actually hurt! I can't believe s/he has another 5-6lbs to gain and get stronger!

I'm also with you girls who are feeling the emotions coming back -- I cried for an hour on the phone with my mom...it all started with not being able to get an appointment for an oil change and turned into a rant about how men don't understand pregnancy and expect me to be keeping up as if I wasn't carrying around an extra person! :cry: I felt amazing after the cry though - and have been doing pretty well since. The irritability is back though as well....poor DH should try and just stay out of my way!

Sorry for all the ladies feeling so much pain and discomfort! Sleep definitely sucks lately -- I toss and turn all the time and wake up unrested, and have almost constant low back pain.

My GTT is this Thursday and I'm not looking forward to it as I know I've been indulging in sweets way more than I should, or usually would. Thankfully my family history isn't too strong so fingers crossed my genetics will save me!

DH and I finally settled on names as well...we aren't going public either but I HAVE To share...
For a girl, it's Summer Navani (Summer we just love, even though this will be a December baby! And Navani is DH's grandmother's middle name...she was from Papua New Guinea and put herself through nursing school, then came to the States on her own at age 19!) For a boy, it's Sean Chris (DH is the third Chris John in his family...I didn't want to continue that, but respect it by keeping Chris as the middle name, and Sean is the Irish spelling of John, so it respects the family name AND my Irish heritage).

Keep posting all the 3d/4d scan pics -- they are amazing! DH doesn't want to get one as he has this idea that rarely does anyone get good pics...but after seeing some of yours I might have an argument!!!

Also, welcome to the new girls who've found the thread :flower: Happy to have you!

Lastly...is anyone else working up nearly to EDD? My last day is 38w5d...I'm scared I won't be able to tough it out!


----------



## samj732

GenY, my last day of work is 12-14 and my DD is 12-12 :wacko: I will probably go into labor at work!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi girls! 
Back from scan. What an ordeal!! Baby being awkward and facing inwards. She tried to get him with no joy so sent us away for a walk and a drink. Then we went back... Still no joy so sent us away to get lunch! 3rd scan 4 hours later and even though he had moved loads from left to right and upside down he still was facing inwards!!!!! Little monkey!!!
All looks good and he is weighing 2lb 8oz already!!!! Looks like he will be big???
I will post a photo when I get home. It's not the best. She has offered a free scan next week but I don't think I'm that bothered about going back. It's quite a drive and I think the 4d aspect is a bit gimmicky anyway. So long as he is ok that's all good!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on third tri Bean. No thoughts on labor for me, just get him out by any means necessary! Safely of course but i'm fine with epidural and whatever else is needed. Although at my 20 week scan doc said baby was breech. I hope he's turned. I don't want a c-section but if that's what it takes, so be it. 

Hi Mummy_em. Welcome back to the thread! 

Lolly my brothers OH had a water birth in March. Said it was wonderful. I hope you get to do it. 

Chloe - good luck with your GTT. I think genetics has more to do with pass/fail rates but diet is important to regulate if you are borderline. 

Gen Y welcome back. I think too, how I will get on over the next few months being so big already. I get winded so easily now. I think my last day of work will be 11/30 since my due date is 12/4 but I still have to talk to the human resources rep about how it works. I would hate to go out on 11/3 and baby come late and have wasted that time on the front end and shorten my maternity leave on the back end.

Toothfairy - sorry little on wasn't so cooperative. My bean was the same way at the private scan I had. Although I was so gun ho that I was going to get a 3d scan between 28-30 weeks earlier in pregnancy, I'm not so convinced of it now that I'm here. Don't know if I'll spend the money. Besides, between my my university tuition, my little sister's university tuition and preparing for the baby shower on 10/13 I think money may be tighter than usual over the next few weeks. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far. I plan to do absolutely nothing. well homework and feed me and baby but that's it. DH is on his own. I told him to let me rest this weekend.


----------



## juless

Chloe597 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm in the waiting room for my GTT now, Just drank the orange flavored stuff, and LO is bouncing all around my tummy. I'm keeping sugar away from her once she is born ;)
> 
> I'm planning on a natural birth, but I don't have any specific method in mind. There was some 12 week series of classes on the bradley method here, but I'm just going to do what i can to not have an epidural. My midwife said when labor starts, you usually have 24 hours or so before needing to come in, so i should take a bath, drink a half glass of wine, and sleep, She said its the lack of sleep that makes everyones pain tolerance drop through the floor, and wine will slow labor. So that's my plan so far. I realize most plans go out the window, but we'll see :) I just found out my work wants me to fly to another state from Nov 12-17. That's exactly 1 month before my due date. I'm a little scared about that. Anyone else ever fly that close to their due date? It would be about a 2.5 hour flight.
> 
> Happy third tri, bean!
> 
> lolly - did you have a water birth for your DD too??


I've never flown during a pregnancy myself, just wanted to say that you might want to check with the airline. I don't think many will let you fly that far along, in case you go into labour during the flight or something. I think you can with a doctor's note though maybe?


----------



## toothfairy29

Here is my little one!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Here is my little one!

He Looks so peaceful in there x


----------



## ImSoTired

I have no birth plan. Just going with the flow and hoping baby comes out healthy and safely as natural as possible although I'm not going to deny myself an epidural if needed. 

GenY good luck with the GTT. I passed mine and was very surprised because I thought something would surely go wrong. I'm still worried about my bp with all of my stress and hormonal crying and anger but each time I go to the OB they tell me it's nice and low (not when i go in for scans though...:shrug:). I'm also happy to report (cause I'm not sure if I did on this thread before) that I only gained 1 lb this month! The doctor grunted and groaned at me last month because he claims I gained 8 lbs last month (I personally think his scale is off by 2 lb and I had a very full bladder at the weigh in) so ultimately I guess that made up for it! I've gained about 15 lbs so far!:blush: I'm just hoping to keep it under 25 and I'll be happy!

I"m having an ok day today. No outbursts yet. I tossed and turned all night but I slept well inbetween wake ups because I'm not exhausted. I'm peeing a bit less lately because I think baby is up off of my bladder the past few days. I'm also feeling her kick A LOT for the past 4 days. I hope she stays that way because my doctor is having me count kicks from 28 weeks on. Is anyone else starting to count or is my doctor just old fashioned? :shrug:

Anyhow I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## daydream

Chloe - re flying, I heard no flying after 36 weeks due to risk of early labor. I am flying Oct 10th timeframe but I will be around 31 weeks then. I would discuss w your dr because ultimately they decide if you can fly. My dr also says to wear compression stockings while flying.


----------



## LillyLee

@ImSoTired I do kick counts now just for the fun of it because sometimes baby is so active. 

OT: any ladies around a Nordstrom rack might want to check this out. I was walking by the window today and saw a display of Petunia Pickle Bottom diaper bags. I've been drooling over this brand for the last month or so but knew I could never justify the price of one. They had some last season colors and I was able to pick up a bag discounted at just over 60%. I'm so excited right now!!!


----------



## Chloe597

I failed my 1 hour GTT :( Has anyone else?? This means I have to go in for a 3 hour test. I have none of the risk factors for gestational diabetes, so I don't know what's up with my results. I'm worried now!!


----------



## Beanonorder

I know its hard but try not to worry about it too much. I recently read a load of posts on ladies who failed the 1 hour test and had to do the three hour test and they were all clear after that. 
I didn't have an option for a one hour test. I just did the three hour one. It was a pain being poked and prodded so many times but overall not so bad.


----------



## munch

Chloe seriously don't worry. I failed mine last pregnancy and passed 3 hour. The path nurse said she doesn't even know why they fo this 1 hour test as most women fail it. This pregnancy my ob sent me straight for 3 hour test and didn't bother with 1 hour... 

Lovely pic Toothfairy, what a beautiful face!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chloe - I didn't have a waterbirth last time. I was induced a couple of weeks early with high BP and my labour was pretty quick and painful, so I opted for an epidural. FX'd this time I won't need an induction and can get my waterbirth :D I hope your 3hr GTT goes better, no advice as we just have the standard 2hr test for all over here :hugs:

toothfairy - Glad the scan went well hun, and the pic is lovely! He looks so cute :) x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey snowflakes :) just got back from holiday in Cyprus, was very hot and I was tired a lot of the time but I managed to plow on and relax by the beach! :)

Had my v day! 

Congrats to all the 4d scans, I definitely want one now! And congrats to all those in 3rd tri now! My bump def grew on holiday! X


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the nice comments girls! 

Ocean I'm glad you had a good hol. Welcome back!

I'm not feeling too good today. In fact I've felt like this for a few days really. I suddenly seem to have been smacked in the face with exhaustion. I am so tired and drained. Like I haven't slept for days!!! I've gotta work tomorrow and don't know how I'll cope! 

Is anyone else feeling like this? Do you think this is normal??


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Welcome back Ocean. Glad you enjoyed your holiday. Congrats on Vday as well!!!

Toothfairy- I'm not sure that my fatigue ever went away. It has been my constant symptom throughout the pregnancy. I'm always exhausted. Lately it does seem worse, and the lack of sleep/getting comfortable is only making it that much worse. But I do feel kinda blah - slightly nausea too at times. Oh well, I just think of it as me getting ready to be up non-stop with baby.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome back ocean :hi: glad you had a lovely, relaxing holiday! And happy v-day for last week :yipee:

My fatigue comes and goes, it's hard to keep up with it at times. Insomnia is killing me at the moment though, I'm not getting to sleep until 3-4am and even then it's a crappy nights sleep :( DD often lies in until 9am so that's not too bad. She's recently decided she no longer requires an afternoon nap though which is a shame as I'd often catch a few winks with her :haha: I have awful headache tonight. It's been pretty warm today so that might be why, I'm not feeling 100% though x


----------



## munch

Welcome back Ocean, glad you had a relaxing hol... Lucky girl :) 

Lolly, that's a bummer re Amber and giving up her day time sleeps. My dd2 Freya is still having hers and I have a Nanna nap at the same time which gets me through the day :) Although sleeping till 9 is amazing! 

Last night I tossed and turned with a sore hip. I think it was from all the gardening we did yesterday. 

Bit of personal question I guess, but as we are one one income things can get a little tight after mortgage is paid and it seems we are now living from pay to pay each month with very little in reserve if any. I get stressed about future education for children and how we are going to afford things like holidays. We live in a very comfortable 5 bed house with huge backyard and I drive a brand new SUV so I shouldn't be complaining but without 2 incomes it's very difficult.... Sorry for essay, it's just stressing me today :(


----------



## munch

Just realised I didn't even ask the question in above post.... Just wondering if any one else is in the same boat and does anyone have any tips for stretching money coming in? Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sorry you're stressed munch. I feel the same and this is my first! We have to move by next month and haven't found anywhere yet, that's stressing me out a bit.

I'm sure you will be ok. Could you lower your food bills by buying in bulk and cooking less and freezing more? Maybe sit down with your dh and go through your budget and outgoings and see if you could cut down on anything x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Munch we are pretty much in the same situation, so I know how hard it is :hugs: I'm still in the process of figuring out what can be done to help us save as much money as possible. For us, we spend so much a week on food shopping it's unbelievable and this is where I'm mainly looking at cutting down. I'm trying to spend less on meat and veg/fruit at the supermarket as it's so overpriced, and go to my local butcher and markets instead. I've already saved a bundle by buying mostly preloved things for this baby. I bargain hunt online too, see what kinds of discounts and stuff I can get from various sites :) x


----------



## munch

Thanks ladies, good tips. I know food shopping is the big blow out. We live in Melbourne, which one most liveable city this year but also one of the most expensive, more so than London and New York! It's seriously rediculous how much things cost.... That being said I love it here and would never move. 

Ocean I hope you find something soon, that would be stressful. I think your in London if I remember? My siblings live there and I know how hard they have found it but something has always come up for them. 

I think there are a lot of sacrifices one has to make to be a stay at home mum, but I wouldn't want it any other way and it's not forever :) Xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I think those worries are natural with a new baby on the way. We have two incomes and I still have those worries as we have many financial obligations - especially DH's child support for his 3 sons. That's a huge chunk of his money. And we don't even own a home yet, which was our wish to have by the end of this year, but no go :( We are trying to cut back, but need to do much better. I spend a lot of money on food between eating out and doing groceries. I also pay my university tuition out of pocket and have also had to take on my little sisters as well. I get short of breath thinking about the cost of child care - I truly wish I could be a SAHM for the first 3-4 years. One thing you might consider is to clip coupons - really, clip them. Double up on the coupons and buy in bulk where possible. DH and I need to sit down and do our budget again. Things have changed so much since we last did it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Munch I'm also pretty worried about money. I haven't worked in over a year and DH and I have been living on his income. Just he and I get along well on one income but I'm worried about what will happen when baby comes. Especially with hospital bills and buying everything baby needs. Hopefully DH had a raise coming up but even that won't do much as we'll have to add baby on the health insurance. It's all just very overwhelming but we'll make due. People make due with less all of the time and we will somehow make it work.I'm sure you will too.


----------



## ttc_lolly

We have a friend who has moved over to Australia (Brisbane) and he tells us how much more expensive it is over there.

I really need to start doing budgets and meal planning and such, but I'm hopeless!


----------



## LillyLee

I know it's already been answered Munch, but DH and I are in the same boat. He still hasn't been able to find a job which is stressing us out. We said we weren't spending any money in September except for on bills. This is really hard to do since I work at a university and have about 15 restaurants at my disposal to choose from for lunch everyday. We've been making big crockpot meals and eating lots of leftovers. Plus we shop at a wholesale grocery store so the meat we buy is really cheap and we just freeze everything. 

Some stores give registry completion discounts. So amazon.com gives 10% and I've only put things on there that I don't think others will buy for me due to price (carseat and crib mattress) and will be able to get an extra discount on those soon because I set my due date to October so I could have them ready sooner. I feel better about saving money this way and everything else has been purchased second hand, including cloth diapers.


----------



## munch

Thanks for the insight ladies. I feel bad stressing about it as they are 1st world problems and a lot of you seem to have other issues which we don't have. I guess everyone is intitled to stress from time to time. 

We don't have coupons over this way, not like you do in the US. 

Anyway girls I realise how lucky we are and wouldn't trade places for the world. 

Besides not long to our darling babies are here and everything will seem so insignificant, at least for a while ;) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have to tell myself all the time that there's many more worse off than me out there, but of course we are all allowed to wallow and feel self pity at times! 

Time really is flying by now. It started to slow down a bit for me between 20-25 weeks. I think that was down to no scans to look forward to :haha: I have to keep pinching myself that I'll have a beautiful newborn in just over 2.5 months, to make sure it's all real!


----------



## Krippy

Lolly...I was pinching myself today too! I will be having this bubs early so I have only 12 more weeks. It sounds so short to me and I know that it is going to fly by! I can't wait and yet it feels so unreal at this point! :)

We have been worrying about money too...I think it is common for all families. I was planning on working until the end of November but now the little boy I take care of is going to another daycare in 3 weeks so I have 2 months off. It is blessing in disguise bc I think I will need the time to rest and go to dr. appts (my bi-weekly NST/hospital visits start this week) but we were really depending on that income coming in so now we are living on a budget. Sigh...life can be so complicated but I am not going to let it get me down! :)


----------



## juless

I know how you all feel! We just bought our first home, very inexpensive place, but it's still stressful since my husband just started his job. He's at the starting salary and will be getting raises (they love him there so he'll probally be making quite a bit more in a few years!) so we're worried, but know that in a few years things will get easier. Still, we are nervous about making the bills each month, especially since we haven't really gotten any yet so aren't sure what to expect for electrical, etc. We'll make do I suppose! I am a sahm too, so single income. Luckily we get our "family allowance" from the government, which for me is $400/child so I'll be getting in $800 come December! That will be a big help... but then again DH's student loan needs to be getting paid then, oh geez!

As for time flying by, I find that now it's slowing down! I guess being crazy busy the last few months has really helped it go by! Now I'm getting super excited and anxious for her to be ready to come out!!


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm a little disappointed today. I had another visit with the doctor today. It was supposed to be for blood tests again but I never ended up having those. She sent me for a scan and has now pushed my due date back by two weeks. So instead of being due on the 8th of December I'm now due on the 21st December :( Please can you update me!

I'm mostly disappointed because when I started seeing this doctor I argued with her about my due date and she insisted it was early December so eventually I accepted what she said and I got all excited this past weekend to hit the third trimester and now I have to do it all over again! And I have to be a stupid eggplant for another 3 weeks!!!!!

My scan was also disappointing because over here you can't watch the screen while they are doing it and they didn't even print a picture where I can see the baby. Usually my DH goes with me and he films it so I can watch afterwards but he isn't able to get the time off work anymore. I'm going for a detailed scan on Friday so I am hoping for something better!

Sorry for my long rant!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Bean - sorry you had such a disappointing visit! Good thing for the upcoming scan to cheer you up :flower:

Munch - don't feel bad about worrying about money to keep up the life that you have! You shouldn't be expected to move or feel silly about your concerns! DH and I have two incomes now, but back when I was in graduate school we were really tight for money. We did our food shopping at the cheapest store we could find, and used markets for fresh fruit/veg when we could. We also only ate out once a month, but made sure we enjoyed a decently nice meal, as a reward for sticking to our budget. We reduced our cable options on TV to save too, and just got Netflix instead. I found we actually did a lot more fun things together when our entertainment budget was small...like going on hikes, picnics in the park, etc. Good luck!

I feel like an idiot...was very hormonal last evening and was upset at my mom for something (not huge, more annoying than anything)...ended up sending a rude (not terribly) email I definitely should have waited to write until I was calmed down. I went to write another one just now (its 3am!) to apologize but she'd already seen the first one and written back a very short two sentance response. :dohh: I apologized anyway, but now I'll probably be all emotional and anxious over this too. :wacko: I hate that the mood swings have come back so strong...


----------



## toothfairy29

Bean..... sorry you have been pushed back a couple of week. Why don't docs listen to us in the first place.

Gen..... I seem to have been hit hard by emotions again. It seems even worse as I know I should be cherishing every day of pregnancy!! I just end up feeling bad that I feel bad!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Just feeling really tired lately. Baby is moving around but she has been much quieter than she had been. I think perhaps it is a growth spurt because I am getting a lot of stretching pains as well the past few days. I really need a burst of energy so I'm just waiting for one to get a few more things done. I can't believe I'll be having a baby so soon! Still feels a bit unreal! I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## juless

It seems like the minute I hit third try exhaustion has come back with a vengence! I feel like I can hardly function!
Also, got my date for my c-section, which I will most likely have unless this little one decides to come early, then I will try a vaginal birth. This is all unless my sizing scan at 35 weeks shows that I have a little baby in there. Chances are unlikely of that happening though, lol!!


----------



## toothfairy29

juless said:


> It seems like the minute I hit third try exhaustion has come back with a vengence! I feel like I can hardly function!
> Also, got my date for my c-section, which I will most likely have unless this little one decides to come early, then I will try a vaginal birth. This is all unless my sizing scan at 35 weeks shows that I have a little baby in there. Chances are unlikely of that happening though, lol!!

Juless I think we are all starting to feel tired now. I was just like you at the weekend. Felt like I couldn't function! So what day is your section? Is it because you have had a big baby before?


----------



## juless

It will be Dec.3rd. Ya, my first girl was 11lb10oz!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

wow. yaye Juless. 11lbs, OMG, that's frightening for me. Call me a chicken! 

And yes, this is a whole nother level of fatigued. I could barely get out out of the bed for work yesterday. And this is after doing almost nothing the entire weekend!


----------



## Fifipots

Officially in 3rd tri now but also officially suffering with SPD, been referred for physio but it could take 4 weeks to come through, 

And we've got the kitchen fitters in, all's going well and fingers crossed I'll have a beautiful new kitchen in a few days, it's been a long time coming and I'm more excited than a kiddie at Christmas!!!


----------



## Fifipots

Has anyone experienced both a water birth and a normal delivery? I have had 3 normal deliveries but this time I'm hoping for a water birth, but I've no idea what it will be like compared to previous births, although I'm hoping by being in water I might avoid the burning ring of fire when the head finally comes out!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Fifi I have been referred to physio for SPD 3 weeks ago and have heard nothing yet!!!!! We'll have had them by the time we hear anything!

I fancied a water birth until I read that you if you poo in labour it floats in the pool and they have to fish it out with a little net just for that purpose!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

True on the poop thing - I saw it happen to a friend who did a water birth. She still loved it and though dreaded the possibility beforehand, couldn't be arsed to be embarrassed once her baby boy arrived!


----------



## daydream

toothfairy29 said:


> I fancied a water birth until I read that you if you poo in labour it floats in the pool and they have to fish it out with a little net just for that purpose!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:

I am DYING over this! I never would have thought about that aspect of it. :rofl: I had romanticized the idea in my head, though not an option at the hospital where I am delivering. Poo during labor is my worst nightmare, but having my baby be born into it?! yuck


----------



## toothfairy29

I know!!!!!!! Especially if it's loose as it often is I'm labour?!!!! 

Sorry girls! Did I go to far?? ;-)


----------



## daydream

Well I was already thinking the same thing. Oh my...


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy29 said:


> Fifi I have been referred to physio for SPD 3 weeks ago and have heard nothing yet!!!!! We'll have had them by the time we hear anything!
> 
> I fancied a water birth until I read that you if you poo in labour it floats in the pool and they have to fish it out with a little net just for that purpose!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:

Pahahahahahaha definitely not too far :rofl:

It's either pooping in the pool and having it fished out in a net, or doing a huge stinker on the bed and having to have the sheets changed mid-labour :haha: I'm going for the poo-fishing :rofl:


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh jeez:dohh::haha: I think most women poop some during labor, or probably about half maybe:shrug: Either way I think you're in too much pain to concern yourself with it, or too concentrated on baby. That being said, I don't think a water birth is an option for me and even if it were it's not really my style. To each their own, eh? I just hope that whichever way everyone chooses that it's the right way for them and the babies all get here safely and are healthy:thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lmao at poop fishing!!! They really do just use a little fishnet, like for scooping out goldfish at the pet store.

It turns out I suddenly have the emotional stability of a three-year-old. I do not like this third trimester thing so far...


----------



## stark18

I'm not much of a fan of the third trimester either. Incridible exhaustion and terrible heartburn...this stuff is for the birds. 
I've also felt the nesting coming on, only problem is I'm so to tired to get much of anything done :shrug:.

I have a mini vacation from work, off 5 days so I'm hoping after resting all day today I'll feel like doing more tomorrow.


----------



## Krippy

I didn't poop with my first pregnancy but I did pee...I turned to my husband and asked did I just pee? He said yes but don't worry honey they took care of it. It was so funny that I wasn't even embarressed one bit.

I wish I could have a water birth but the hospital here does not have birthing pools. I would give birth in a birthing centre but I am high risk so hosptial for me. I might still have to have a c-section if baby is too big and I have a low-lying placenta too Kate...I go on Monday to see what is has done since 20 weeks. So hoping that it has moved! :)

Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies!! 

Quick question as I am a little worried. I've had a few braxton hicks over last few weeks I think. Well either that or it was baby flipping over or pushing out? Hard to tell as I didn't have any with other 2 kids. Anyway, I started to get these sensations yesterday afternoon. At first thought was baby rolling but it must have happened 10 or 15 times yesterday afternoon and evening. Even had one when I got up to pee in the night. Baby moving as normal. No pain any different from usual but I am a little worried?! 

Anyone else having quite a lot of noticeable braxton hicks? They are quite noticeable too, no pain but tight and squash my lungs!! 

Should I be worried????


----------



## Fifipots

I'm hoping the poop issue doesn't happen, touch wood I've had 2"3 deliveries with no rear end issues!! Each time my bowel has emptied pre labour, a friend of mine had her labour filmed for a programme on discovery health and pooped on camera! No hiding that one, oops


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ha ha poo i didnt with either of mine i know as my husband would have found it hilarious and no doubt told everyone he is very immature! My friend did tho i was her birthing partner they were just going to leave it there till the baby was born! She refused to push till they removed it.. Which i didnt blame her for. 29 weeks today! One week till am in the 30s i am getting soo excited now i have my growth scan in three weeks looking forward to seeing him again and checking he is still a boy! This has been concerning me a lot that baby will come out a girl and have to wear boys clothes and have no name. Movements are really strong now arms and legs popping out everywhere!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

29 week bump looks a lot lower also noticed am not so short of breath over the last few days
 



Attached Files:







29weeks.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## munch

Toothfairy.... I have been having Braxtons for last few weeks, probably every other day a few at a time. Read on line that it's normal to have them this early if it's not your first pregnancy :) 

GenY... Totally hear you re emotional stability. Mine is all over the place and no where near consistent! Don't worry about your email to your mum, I am sure she will understand there were other contributing factors, afterall she was pregnant with you once. 

All this poo talk is amusing. As embarassing as it may be, midwives have seen it all before. Doesn't make it any easier though. Happened to me 1st baby, I was vomiting too and had waters broken so had a lot to be embarrassed about but that was the last thing on my mind.... 

Stay well snowflakes :)


----------



## Chloe597

oh my, I am scared about the poo too! I would imagine I won't care so much while LO is being born, but as of right now I think its icky and really hope i can avoid it during labor! But they really have seen it all there. DH refuses to acknowledge that women poo, so if he sees it happen I have to wonder how he will react. 

I'm sitting in the waiting room on hour 1 of 3 for my 3 hour GTT. Felt a little light headed at first but feeling ok now. Has anyone had any ill effects from this test? 

No braxton hicks for me yet, but this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I was dizzy and nauseous for the rest of the day after doing my GTT. I was having BHs (I think) a couple of weeks ago on and off for a few days. I haven't had them much since. I tend to get them in the evening or at night. It feels like all of my stomach and pelvic muscles tightening for about a minute and then it stops. Does it a few times and goes away for a days.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm not too fussed if I poo during labour :haha: they've seen it all before! I don't really want OH to witness it, but if it happens it happens. I hear they are really quick and discreet when cleaning it up anyway. I didn't poo whilst birthing DD, but who knows what will happen this time!?

I've been having lots of BH, and have to say - I'm not a fan! Didn't have any at all whilst pregnant with DD so it's strange. As long as they aren't painful it's fine :thumbup: just your uterus practicing for the big day!

Happy 30 weeks mummyof2girlz :) and lovely round bump too! x


----------



## ImSoTired

Some days I have a lot of braxton hicks and some days I have none. It can get kinda scary as I feel like I'm going to bust or baby is gonna come shooting out! I know it's not really going to happen but for the minute or two I get it it's just so uncomfortable. I'm not too worried about it. As long as I'm not leaking anything and I don't have a lot of cramping along with it I think I'm ok:thumbup:

Baby is quiet so far today. It really makes me nervous but she does this every once in a while and goes quiet. Tomorrow I'm 28 weeks and the doctor wants mme to start counting kicks which is making me nervous because I have a feeling she'll be having one of these quiet days and I'll be running to the ER a few times. I'm just a very nervous pregnant woman and I hope everything is okQ


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

My midwife phoned me this morning after my appointment and bloods yesterday. Thankfully my GTT was fine but I am anemic and so have just picked up a prescription for Iron tablets from the doctors. She said this might be partly why I am feeling so exhausted and dizzy. Hope it help!!! Whilst she was on I asked her about the Braxton Hicks I have had she said they are totally normal and ok unless we get pain with them or they start to get regular. So I feel reassured!

Nice bump mumof2!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

IDK how I missed mummy's bump pic - just fabulous! And congrats on 30 weeks. OMG you are so close! 

And dear God I hope I do not poo or pee. DH would never let me live it down..


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu you probably missed mums bum photo as we were all concerned with pooing ourselves in public!!!!


----------



## samj732

3rd tri today... how scary! I haven't gotten a dang thing done for this little one, time to kick myself in the butt I guess :wacko: Gotta get the nursery and my registry done!

I am deathly afraid of poo-ing during labor, which means it will definitely happen to me :rofl:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mummy your baby is moving down -- how cool!!!

My DH would think it was hilarious if I pooped...such a guy. I suppose he will be warned of it when our childbirth class starts....in 6 days! Can't believe it!

No BH's here, but I heard dehydration can bring them on so drink lots of water girls!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Here's something to make you laugh girls! Hilarious!!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oon-mothers-weird-poses-wearing-costumes.html


----------



## Chloe597

Toothfairy, LOL! That is quite the website. I needed that as I'm totally crashing from my 3 hour GTT. Soooo ready for a nap. 2.5 more hours of work and then a 50 minute drive home. Zzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## LillyLee

Hilarious! It's not on that website, but the funniest pregnancy picture I've ever seen is a woman holding a gun and a watermelon. Like, what the hell do either of those things have to do with each other...or pregnancy?


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's brilliant :rofl:


----------



## toothfairy29

Glad you like!! Ha ha ha!! Can't decide which is my favourite?? The tree the horse or the one with the dog as well!! They are just brilliant!!


----------



## juless

LOL! Great pictures!!
Speaking of BH's, I've been getting those quite a lot. At least I think that's what it is. Once in a while I get a really tight feeling, kinda feels crampy though too down low. Worries me, but goes away quickly. It's not pain, but it feels a bit like cramps. Definitely feeling them more this time around! Can you believe we're almost all at the 30 week mark!!
Also, anyone else get lots of muscle pains down low? I mean ALL of the low areas, lol? Seems to be worse when I really need to pee!


----------



## Krippy

Juless! I have the exact same crampy feeling down low when I have to pee or when I have been walking or standing for too long. I can't decide if they are BHs or just stretching cramps as it never happened to me with my first pregnancy. I also have a low lying placenta and not sure if that makes a difference but this bubs so far always hangs out down low. Maybe it is the weight and pressure of the baby? Not sure but it sure is uncomfortable.


----------



## juless

Perhaps that's what it is! I know that many times I feel such a weight and pressure down low! Baby is pretty low I think, must be getting heavy in there!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I get a really sore lady garden when I'm sat down to pee :rofl: I don't know what it is!


----------



## ocean_pearl

It feels like the baby is sitting in my ribs!


----------



## ImSoTired

ttc_lolly said:


> I get a really sore lady garden when I'm sat down to pee :rofl: I don't know what it is!

Me too! It's not terribly painful but it is sore. 

I'm also getting a handful of braxton hicks a day with occasional, mild cramping. My hips are sore when I'm lying on them, I get a lot of sciatic pain, and I have been feeling a great deal of ligament and stretching pains in my pelvic region and on my belly. I get heartburn and rib pain from time to time when I think baby is pushing up in that area. It's very uncomfortable sometimes and I find that I really waddle now and it's hard for me to get up and down. I look absolutely huge as well! I just hope I can lose this weight when I'm all finished here. 


Hope everyone is having a nice day so far!


----------



## Chloe597

got my 3 hour GTT results and no diabetes for me!! woo hoo! my doctor seemed very surprised that I failed the 1 hour and passed the 3, since I had been fasting for both tests. who knows. But i'm pretty happy :)

How much weight has everyone gained? I'm already at 20 Lbs, and still 14 weeks to go. Yikes! It all came on from weeks 12-26 too. I am hungry all the time, so i try to eat fruits and veggies as snacks so as to avoid gaining too much weight, but that just doesn't work. I think I need to start exercising. It's so hard with working full time, by the time i get home I'm exausted and starving, and then once i eat i can't do much because then my stomach will start to hurt. So i feel like there is no winning!

Sorry about you ladies who are in pain :hugs:


----------



## Momto3and...

I have gained 13 lbs. Im trying to stay in a healthy range and gain only about 25 total. After gaining 40-50lbs my first two pregencies, I just know how hard it was to take the weight off. So this time I have passed on brownies and ice cream....everynight.

I am purchasing my baby monitor on amazon, because we have a gift card. Does anyone know if there are coupon codes that I can use for amazon.com? I would love to save a little more! :)

Thanks!


----------



## ImSoTired

I've gained between 15 and 20 lbs depending on which scale you go by. I don't eat too unhealthy but I admit I will have a chocolate or treat here and there. I know I shouldn't and I feel really guilty about it sometimes. I just hope I can keep my weight gain under 30lbs and lose the weight again afterward. I feel really huge, but what am I supposed to do:shrug: I can't exercise much as I get a lot of hip and back pain (not to mention ligament pain) and I get short of breath easily. So I just hope I can lose it later...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on passing your GCT Chloe! 

I've gained 14lbs so far..not so happy about that but hoping to loose it quickly afterwards. But then again, I had started putting on weight long before I actually fell pregnant. I don't think I lost the weight I gained from last year's pregnancy and I put on quite a few lbs in the depression that followed the loss.

I've just come back from my 28 week appointment. All is good with me and lo. I go to the doc every 2 weeks from here on out - yikes, makes it seem that much closer!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on the GTT results Chloe :yipee:

I'm actually lighter than my pre-preg weight. I lost 6lbs in total through 1st & 2nd tri and have gained 4 of those back so far. Hoping it stays this way but very doubtful seeing as these last few weeks are where the most is gained!


----------



## LillyLee

Momto3and... said:


> I have gained 13 lbs. Im trying to stay in a healthy range and gain only about 25 total. After gaining 40-50lbs my first two pregencies, I just know how hard it was to take the weight off. So this time I have passed on brownies and ice cream....everynight.
> 
> I am purchasing my baby monitor on amazon, because we have a gift card. Does anyone know if there are coupon codes that I can use for amazon.com? I would love to save a little more! :)
> 
> Thanks!

Have you created an Amazon Baby Registry? Also, have you joined Amazon Mom? If you join before September 15 on September 17 you'll get a code for 20% off a lot of items. You can go to the Amazon Mom site and see the preview for everything that will be eligible for the 20% off code. 

I created a registry of the things I knew I was specifically buying for myself. I set my due date to October and I have it set to private so no one can search for it. Your registry has to be active for 10 days, but within 30 days of your "due date" and 60 days after you can use a 10% completion code on anything from your registry if it's sold by Amazon. So that's what I'm doing for big things like mattress and car seat.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

First off, I've never heard the term lady garden before... absolutely hilarious!

Secondly, I don't know exactly how much I've gained because my husband hid the scale, but I know I'm up around 30 pounds at this point. I ate terribly in the first trimester due to food aversions, and needing to eat carbs to settle my stomach. Since then I've done okay, and have been much more active than I expected I would be... but alas no matter what I do the weight piles on.
I'm banking on breast-feeding to take off a big chunk, and the rest I know I can tackle with diet and exercise.
I take minimal comfort in knowing that I don't look as if I have put on as much weight as I actually have...


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Speaking of weight Has anyone started to wake up in the middle of the night hungry again? I did this a bunch around 8 to 10 weeks, but it started up again this week! Not helpful for sleep or weight gain!


----------



## ImSoTired

LillyLee said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I have gained 13 lbs. Im trying to stay in a healthy range and gain only about 25 total. After gaining 40-50lbs my first two pregencies, I just know how hard it was to take the weight off. So this time I have passed on brownies and ice cream....everynight.
> 
> I am purchasing my baby monitor on amazon, because we have a gift card. Does anyone know if there are coupon codes that I can use for amazon.com? I would love to save a little more! :)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Have you created an Amazon Baby Registry? Also, have you joined Amazon Mom? If you join before September 15 on September 17 you'll get a code for 20% off a lot of items. You can go to the Amazon Mom site and see the preview for everything that will be eligible for the 20% off code.
> 
> I created a registry of the things I knew I was specifically buying for myself. I set my due date to October and I have it set to private so no one can search for it. Your registry has to be active for 10 days, but within 30 days of your "due date" and 60 days after you can use a 10% completion code on anything from your registry if it's sold by Amazon. So that's what I'm doing for big things like mattress and car seat.Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. I'm just wondering if you've had to enter a credit card # to subscribe? Because it says that it's free for 3 months and then it is $79 a month after that. I'm just wondering if they'll give me a hard time when I un-subscribe to avoid the $79 a month because they already have my cc# or is that something they'll give me the option to deny when the trial 3 months is up? That's why I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Beanonorder

I lost 9 pounds in the first trimester and since then I've gained 13 pounds. So technically I've gained 4 pounds from my pre-preg weight. I'm really hoping to keep my weight gain in the normal range because I'm dreading getting it all off again!!

I'm off for a detailed scan this afternoon. I'm really nervous - especially because I have to go all alone! I have chosen to not have any of the other forms of testing for d/s etc so I'm really hoping I don't regret going for this scan.


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> Speaking of weight Has anyone started to wake up in the middle of the night hungry again? I did this a bunch around 8 to 10 weeks, but it started up again this week! Not helpful for sleep or weight gain!

Ugg. I'm depressed about my weight gain but like you said I'm hoping I'll be able to bf and also get back to being active and dieting when baby is here. I do sometimes wake up hungry in the middle of the night. Luckily it isn't every night just once in a blue moon and I'll have to go down to the kitchen and get a snack. Today I actually ate 2 donuts which I am ashamed of:blush: but I just wanted them so badly?! I told DH that it's ok if he sees it as grounds for divorce but he seems to think it's alright. :shrug: I'm not sure it looks like I've put on 15-20 lbs either and if it does it's looks like it's all in my belly (even though I know some is in my butt and thighs:dohh:)


----------



## munch

Omg most of you have hardly put on any weight! Jealous as! I think I am way up 25 to 30 range but stopped weighing myself as it would ruin my day! Just have to be in mind set that there will be some really hard work to do post baby. I wished I had morning sickness in a way, I get nothing but increased appetite from as soon as those two lines appear, not even a twinge of nausea! Silly thing to wish for I know.... 

Gotta agree with Gen Y, lady garden is hilarious Lolly!


----------



## munch

Gen Y, yes I wake up to go to toilet and some times can't get back to sleep with rumbly tummy. I try to stop it with water and if that doesn't work I have some milk or low fat yoghurt drink.....


----------



## Krippy

I have gained around 10-13 pounds this time around but my first pregnancy I gained 80!!!!!!!! And I didn't do one thing differently...Goes to show that every pregnancy is different and you body will do what it wants. Although my first pregnancy I wasn't worried at all about my weight but now this pregnancy I am...so crazy!

Have my first bi-weekly NST tomorrow! I am actually quite nervous...Last time I had a NST I found out my little boy had passed. I hope that the nerves leading up to the actual test are the bad part and I don't have a breakdown. It is his first birthday on the 26th and am feeling quite sad and unsure about it. I am not sure how I am going to handle it at all.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi girls!!! I'm back in the hungry phase again too! Ate 3 ginger biscuits last night before bed I was so hungry!! 

I've put on about 8lb so far. Am very happy with this as I am already a couple of stone over ideal weight and uk 16/18. Being 40 in 2 wks I had to try be careful with weight gain. I put on 3 to 3 1/2 stone with my first 2! Hoping not to pile it on in these last weeks! 

I keep thinking I'm further along than I actually am sometimes??! I sort of think if myself as heavily pregnant and almost there...... Then remember how many weeks I've actually got left!!!!! :-(


----------



## kitty2385

weighed myself this morning and ive only put on 3.25lbs since before being pregnant, which is brilliant for me as my BMI is really high so they dont want me putting on too much :) Hoping I dont pile it on in the 3rd tri though!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

you have all done really well weight wise i have no idea! Have not weighted my self once i reckon Its over 28 lb i look huge even my face and arms are bigger. I wake up middle of the night starving wake up in the morning the same my stomach feels hollow Its painful i am hoping that having three children will get the weight off running around after them.... Good luck krippy not sure what a nst is tho am sure all will be well!


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

Hi ladies! It has been so easy to forget about the site between nursing school and being pregnant! It sounds like everyone is doing great with their weight gain! I am thankful to be up only 2lb so.far! I weigh 180 lb though.....so I'm not itty bitty by any means! Baby is doing good :o)!!! I have a friend that gave birth to her December snowflake yesterday.....he's doing good thankfully! She was 27 weeks, and baby is 2lb5 15 ounces! I don't know what I would do if my water broke right now like hers did! 

Happy almost/third trimester to all!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I forgot to mention my BMI was high beforehand, so the less weight I gain the better!

Hahaha I'm glad you all like lady garden :rofl: that's one of my more politer terms for it!!

LvMyHsbnd - Oh your poor friend :( I hope her baby continues to thrive and grows big & strong :hugs:

I'm off to a holiday park today, just us 3 and we are staying until Monday. Lots to do, and the circus will be there too so really looking forward to it!

Happy Friday everyone, hope you all have lovely weekends x


----------



## juless

I think I've put on at least 20lbs so far. A lot, but still better than last preg! I was so sick for the first few months I could barely eat, think that helped! Just now starting to get that hungry all the time thing going.
Krippy, hope you aren't too nervous for your NST! I'm sure it'll be fine. :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Krippy said:


> I have gained around 10-13 pounds this time around but my first pregnancy I gained 80!!!!!!!! And I didn't do one thing differently...Goes to show that every pregnancy is different and you body will do what it wants. Although my first pregnancy I wasn't worried at all about my weight but now this pregnancy I am...so crazy!
> 
> Have my first bi-weekly NST tomorrow! I am actually quite nervous...Last time I had a NST I found out my little boy had passed. I hope that the nerves leading up to the actual test are the bad part and I don't have a breakdown. It is his first birthday on the 26th and am feeling quite sad and unsure about it. I am not sure how I am going to handle it at all.

:hugs: I know it's hard.......buts it's to help baby, to make sure he/she doing good, so they can intervene if required. I get nervous with dopplers, for same reason when they used them in my last pregnancy no heart beat was found (except mine, stupid midwife). It's petrifying. Just think how lovely it will be to hear LOs heartbeat :hugs: Are you doing anything for RJs birthday?


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh krippy and baby bell. Pregnancy is worrying enought for the rest of us but must be very stressful for you girls. Not long til you'll be cuddling your little Christmas puddings! 

Love to you both xx


----------



## munch

Thinking of you Krippy... Good luck and stay strong x


----------



## LillyLee

ImSoTired said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I have gained 13 lbs. Im trying to stay in a healthy range and gain only about 25 total. After gaining 40-50lbs my first two pregencies, I just know how hard it was to take the weight off. So this time I have passed on brownies and ice cream....everynight.
> 
> I am purchasing my baby monitor on amazon, because we have a gift card. Does anyone know if there are coupon codes that I can use for amazon.com? I would love to save a little more! :)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Have you created an Amazon Baby Registry? Also, have you joined Amazon Mom? If you join before September 15 on September 17 you'll get a code for 20% off a lot of items. You can go to the Amazon Mom site and see the preview for everything that will be eligible for the 20% off code.
> 
> I created a registry of the things I knew I was specifically buying for myself. I set my due date to October and I have it set to private so no one can search for it. Your registry has to be active for 10 days, but within 30 days of your "due date" and 60 days after you can use a 10% completion code on anything from your registry if it's sold by Amazon. So that's what I'm doing for big things like mattress and car seat.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'm just wondering if you've had to enter a credit card # to subscribe? Because it says that it's free for 3 months and then it is $79 a month after that. I'm just wondering if they'll give me a hard time when I un-subscribe to avoid the $79 a month because they already have my cc# or is that something they'll give me the option to deny when the trial 3 months is up? That's why I haven't done it yet.Click to expand...

I registered for Prime a while ago so the $79 charge really didn't apply to me. But I do know that I when I signed up I had a month free and Amazon makes it really easy for you to go into your settings and opt out of being billed automatically at the end of the month, which I did when I was on free trial but a few months later decided I missed the free shipping, tv shows and movies, and kindle lending library so I signed up for it again. I still have it opted out to not automatically renew each year because it always irks me to see a charge on my credit card that I didn't manually approve each time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls...All of your comments made me teary eyed this morning! Thank you for all of the support! :)

Bell...I think DH and I are going to just spend time together on RJs bday. Maybe I will bake a cake or some cupcakes but nothing too big. Are you doing something for Eoin's bday?


----------



## bbygurl719

so far this pregnancy ive gained 13.5lbs and happy about it.. when i found out i was pregnant i was 104lbs.. and first appt i was down to 101 and stayed there all the way up to my 16 week appt i was back at 104 and at 20 week appt i was 106 and this appt i was 114.5 i gained like 35-40lbs with my daughter and i have been really stressing about my weight gain tis time worried i was gaining enough to keep this lil miss healthy. but im going in the right direction


----------



## Baby Bell

Krippy Eoins birthday is just before Christmas and we will have a newborn, but we are so desperate to make it special for Eoins first. So we gonna have a nice family meal. Release some balloons for him, with messages attached and we gonna get him a present (we are going o adopt a penguin in his name from Edinburgh zoo). I think spending time together you and your OH is lovely, and RJ will enjoy being with his mummy and daddy and having a cake:hugs: il be thinking of you and your OH on the 26th, I'm sure Eoins and the other angels will throw RJ a lovely party in the clouds :kiss:


----------



## Krippy

As soon as I wrote that Bell...I was thinking that their birthdays will be really close together. What a fabulous way to celebrate your family! Adopting a penguin at the zoo is a great idea...so precious!


----------



## Chloe597

awww, krippy and bell :hugs: that is great what you both are doing to honor your little angels. 

Glad to see i'm not the only one in the 20 lb mark! I was 119 lbs (at 5'6") and now i'm at 140. I have never seen that number on a scale before! When i started college i gained weight so i was 130, but that lasted for less than a year before i lost it all once i stopped eating pizza every night :) I realy feel like my diet hasn't changed. I am not eating a bunch of sweets or junk. i do eat more, but i try to eat more fruit and veggies to compensate for the extra hunger. Only thing is, I am less active, so thats probably why I'm gaining.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am soo angry i got a letter from my employer today saying i am not entitled to Smp as i was on sick for the month they used to work out my average earnings as i received sick pay it took my income lower than the minimum earning to qualify. Really annoyed as it was due to the nature of my job i was off work in the first place! Sorry for the rant just really annoyed me Ive worked for the company for years and worried about finances ect really going to have to tighten our belts now


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Are you eligible for Maternity Allowance instead? Look into it as you may be able to get that instead :shrug:


----------



## juless

My friend (caramelly here on BnB, but we're friends in real life, went to school together) is in labour! She was a week overdue and desperate to have her baby, lol! She's been going aaaaall day and just updated that her contractions are now 3 minutes apart. She's going for a natural water birth. I'm praying it won't be too long now! Very exciting! Have to admit I'm super jealous though, I can't wait for December! If I go into labor early, I'm going for a natural birth, so once I'm officially "full term" I'll be trying all the tricks to get this baby to come a little early!


----------



## munch

Baby Bell... What a lovely way to remember your little angel Eoin! Very special indeed on what must be a difficult day for you all x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mummyof2girlz, the period they should use is the 8 weeks before the Sunday before you go on maternity leave. If you earned/will earn £107 a week until then you should qualify. If you haven't, go to the Jobcentre and fill out form MA1 and they will work out if you can claim. If you can't claim that, you may be eligible for ESA and the Jobcentre will work that out.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Mummyof2girlz, the period they should use is the 8 weeks before the Sunday before you go on maternity leave. If you earned/will earn £107 a week until then you should qualify. If you haven't, go to the Jobcentre and fill out form MA1 and they will work out if you can claim. If you can't claim that, you may be eligible for ESA and the Jobcentre will work that out.

Ive sent off for the forms for maternity allowance. The dates that are used to calculate my entitlement to ssp where the date i was receiving sick pay which took my wage to 85 per week i normally earn a lot more than the needed 107 a week but didnt realise sickness would affect it thought it would have been based on my normall income my doctor told me it would not affect anything just feel a little cheated as it was due to the manual labour of the job and my risk assesment was crazy most factors of my job scoring the highest risk factor possible and as a result i hurt my back. Just hoping the job center dont work out my entitlement based on my sick pay as then ill only receive 90 percent of 85 pound and no idea how ill cope


----------



## kitty2385

Just a quick update to let you know Ive finally found out we're having a GIRL!! :pink: x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats kitty!


----------



## samj732

mummyof2, sorry about your troubles :( Work really bites sometimes. I got my mat leave papers the other day and since I don't qualify for FMLA here in the states I only get "Up to 6 weeks off." Which means if this baby doesn't come quick I'll only have 4-5 weeks at home with her. Ready to tell my work where to shove it though! It's disappointing that the US doesn't have a better policy for maternity leave.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mummy - sorry for your troubles -- I hope something works in your favor soon!

Kitty - congrats!! Sugar and spice!

I slept for 12+ hours last night....glorious!!!!! I even made it the first 7 hours without getting up to pee....my bladder was painful when I finally did wake up! I thought it was falling out!

Today's plans include canning tomatoes and getting some exercise. How about you guys?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Krippy I hope your NST goes well hun :hugs: and beautiful ideas on how to spend your precious babies first birthday's Krippy & Baby Bell :)

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: kitty!

Sorry about the SMP mummy :( hopefully you'll get MA instead?


----------



## juless

Hope the maternity pay works out for you guys!! I feel very lucky to be able to be a SAHM, even though it can be stressful financially, I love it!
My whole family have had head colds we're trying to get over. My daughter is luckily starting to get better and I feel I am too. It's just awful trying to look after a sick baby when me and my husband are sick too. No fun! I also miss cold medicine!
My friend who was in labor had her baby today! She went to the hospital yesterday morning, had baby this afternoon! Long labour and back to back too, poor girl! Baby was born with forceps. Has anyone here ever had to use forceps? I think I would prefer another c-section to them! They terrify me!!


----------



## Saradavies89

hi everyone just poping by again to give an update, not much has gone on with me recently but im 27 weeks woooo, have the bed to myself tonight woop woop dan said he will let me have anice sleep ca am off to do a nail course tomoz in acrylic nails so willbe a long day and then after that down to Dans perants caravan untill friday morning cz ive got to go for my anti d injetion then which the hospital is on the way home from the caravan well its an hour way from there but we go past it to get home :) then on sat at 11 we r having a 3D scan so we will get to c what our little girly looks like :D cant wait xxxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

How's all the snowflakes?

I'm 26 weeks today, c'mon 3rd tri! I'm ready for ya! :)


----------



## SarahP13

Hiya, just discovered this thread so can I be added too please?!

My little pink bundle is due Dec 14th. 

Still don't think it's sunk in yet that I'm having another one but starting to get excited now I've begun sorting through my daughters little sleepsuits for number two! Struggling with names too, OH and I can't agree on anything.

Pregnancy going ok so far other than SPD, had it with my LO so was expecting it and it's not too bad yet fortunately. We've also all had a stinking cold for the last week so bit tired and fed up.

My daughter was pretty big (9lb7) and had a very messy EMCS with her so seeing a consultant this time round and hoping for a VBAC. I have a glucose test next Monday and a growth scan at 37 weeks. If both come back with a good result then they will be happy for me to try a VBAC, if not they will recommend another c-section. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi.. Saturday the 29th im getting my 3D/4D ultrasound 30 min session im so excited n can not wait!


----------



## juless

Welcome SarahP13!! Reading your post I feel like I could have written it, lol! Let's see..
having a second hasn't sunk in yet, but starting to get excited, big baby first time around (emerg. c-sec) so having growth scan to see if I should try a VBAC, and we are all getting over colds too! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome SarahP13 :hi: and congrats on team pink! I'll add you to our list :)

Happy 26 weeks ocean :yipee: on to the final stretch now!

We are just back from a long weekend at the seaside, it was lovely. I'm shattered from all the walking though. My pelvis and hips really started aching, and my bits felt all sore & swollen too :wacko: it seems to have eased up now, but I'm going to have a nice soak in a bubble bath tonight and then not walk EVER AGAIN! :rofl:


----------



## SarahP13

Thanks ladies and hope you get your VBAC Juless!

Actually feeling quite positive about a VBAC and looking forward to trying labour again! I got to 9 1/2 cm last time and it was horrendous (back to back) so not quite sure why I'm looking forward to it- sure I'll come to my senses soon!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Enjoy your soak, lolly! Sounds well deserved!


----------



## Mamabean4ever

Can't believe I've missed out on this group and only found it now :( lol anyways..I'm due December 18th with a baby boy :) Feeling pretty good at almost 27 weeks but have some vertigo, acid reflux and still the odd day of nausea.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi Mamabean :hi: welcome & congrats on team blue! I'll add you to the list now :)


----------



## mtmnleg

SarahP13 said:


> Hiya, just discovered this thread so can I be added too please?!
> 
> My little pink bundle is due Dec 14th.
> 
> Still don't think it's sunk in yet that I'm having another one but starting to get excited now I've begun sorting through my daughters little sleepsuits for number two! Struggling with names too, OH and I can't agree on anything.
> 
> Pregnancy going ok so far other than SPD, had it with my LO so was expecting it and it's not too bad yet fortunately. We've also all had a stinking cold for the last week so bit tired and fed up.
> 
> My daughter was pretty big (9lb7) and had a very messy EMCS with her so seeing a consultant this time round and hoping for a VBAC. I have a glucose test next Monday and a growth scan at 37 weeks. If both come back with a good result then they will be happy for me to try a VBAC, if not they will recommend another c-section. Fingers crossed!

How were you diagnosed with spd? I seriously believe I have it but I told dr and he didn't even prod around, just told me it must be some kind of nerve bothering me. It is in my bone, I seriously believe it is Spd.. It hurts to lift my leg, walk, get in and out of car and bed and though I have not been pregnAnt before, just doesn't seem right!!!

Anyway, congrats on 26 weeks ocean, I will be there tomorrow! We r going to hit 3rd tri next week and it will be over before we know it!!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Hi ladies and welcome to the new members :hi:
received my maternity allowance forms today and looks as tho ill receive the full amount not exactly a fortune but better than nothing :happydance:
Baby has hiccups so strong i can see him bouncing up and down all movements atm are painful and the pressure is unreal oh well not long to go now!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome to the new ladies that have just found the thread! :)

Mummy - that is fabulous news about your maternity allowance, I am so happy for you.

I hit 28 weeks today, so officially in the third trimester by anyone's book. Start my childbirth class tomorrow-going to be doing birthing from within... even though I still plan on getting an epidural! Ribs, back and hips are achingly tons these days. 

I still think I am in denial about how soon baby is going to be here... somehow I can only look forward ahead to the next 12 weeks and the labor... after that my mind goes blank with fear!


----------



## munch

Welcome new snowflakes... Better late than never I say :) 
Congrats on 3rd tri GenY! 

11 weeks 6 days to go... I know it will fly but wished it would hurry up! My mum is going OS for 6 weeks :( Am going to miss her so very much! 

Anyone else getting swollen feet and hands at times? Started with me, annoying :( 

Stay well snowflakes x


----------



## Baby Bell

Welcome all new comers:happydance:

Munch I do, my feet swell after iv been at work all day....really uncomfortable. I have to sit/lie with my feet up to try ease it. :shrug:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi mama bean and sarah! This is a lovely little group to join!!

29 weeks today for me and blu butterfly!! Last week of our 20s!!! I can't decide if time is flying or dragging though really!!

Just noticed its a squash from today!! Good riddance eggplant! That was forever! Bet squash goes on for weeks too!!!


----------



## SarahP13

Hi mtmnleg,

I developed SPD around 22 weeks with my first and was pretty sure it was SPD from the start as a close family member had suffered badly with it. So I sort of 'suggested' it to the doctor myself! She was very open to the idea it might be SPD but did say that a lot of health professionals were unaware of it as a condition. I was referred to the hospital for physio, was in agony after the first session but then the relief was amazing, didn't need another session for six weeks. As soon as it came back this time I went straight to the docs and was in physio pretty quickly as it's expected in subsequent pregnancies. 

If I were you I would look up some information about it online and take it to your doctors, they may know very little about it. That or see a physio privately, not sure what the route would be in the US. 

In the meantime, try and keep your legs together as much as possible! I was told to imagine I was holding a tennis ball between my knees. Try and keep your pelvis as straight as possible- don't curl up on the sofa and use a pillow between your knees when you sleep. 

Hope it feels better soon one way or another, it's not fun. Take care.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great news about your MA mummyof2girlz :yipee: something is better than nothing!

GenY - I'm soooo in denial too :haha: I need a kick up the arse though as I still have so much to do, but keep putting it off as "I have ages to go yet"!! :dohh: I checked a pregnancy app on my phone last night and the countdown read "10 weeks & 2 days to go" and I think it finally hit me - I don't have long at all :rofl: especially if she decides to come at 37 weeks! Happy 28 weeks too!

munch I'm getting a bit of ankle and foot swelling, although its mainly when I've been standing or walking for long periods. Not nice!

Happy 29 weeks tooth fairy & Blu :wohoo:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

WELL...apparently Mr. Braxton Hicks has finally found me :wacko: That, or they've become regular enough that I'm noticing them.

Everything I've so scientifically googled says this is BH and not anything concerning, but I've actually had them quite frequently over the last 36 hours. Going to lay down with a tall glass of water here in a moment...

Frequent BH's isn't a sign I need to 'take it easy' is it? :blush:


----------



## toothfairy29

Gen

I spoke to midwife about them last week as I had a day or so with loads. She said totally normal and nothing to worry about unless painful or start to have a more regular pattern. She said can be sign of dehydration too!


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I thought I would take another bump photo today at 29 week. I took the last one at 25 weeks. I have to say I am really disappointed with it. Everyone comments on how they can hardly tell I am pregnant. Even though I feel huge and at scan last week baby was actually big for his weeks, I am sad that I don't have a nice big noticable bump. Gutted!!! I have only put on 7.5lb so far which is good as I was curvy before pregnancy.
Here are my 25 week photo (left) and 29 weeks (right) hardly grown either????
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









29wks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ocean_pearl

How often are you girls getting check ups? Last time I saw a midwife was 16 weeks. Next appointment is October x


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy, I definitely notice a difference hun :) don't worry, you'll soon pop out I'm sure!

ocean, how come you've had so many little MW appts? Pretty sure with first pregnancies you should be seen at 16 weeks, then at 22 then again at 28 x


----------



## munch

Toothfairy you def look preggers to me :) I have the opposite problem, I look full term! People think I am due this month....

Ocean I see my MW and OB every 3 weeks till 34 weeks, then it's 2 weeks down to weekly. It does seem like a long gap for you, you could always call if your concerned at all. 

My little man is kicking up a storm tonight! Seriously going to ask ob for a sizing scan as I have a feeling he is going to be quite a size!


----------



## munch

Gen, Toothfairy is spot on with her BH advice.... I get them most days, at night mainly. Not painful, just strange :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

:( thought so! I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Great news! We found a lovely flat! I was getting so worried as there seemed to be nothing on the market being September, but went to see one today and it's perfect! Lovely little baby room and beautiful garden! So happy :)


----------



## Chloe597

I see my ob/MW every 4 weeks, and then once I hit 34 weeks, it will be every 2 weeks, then every week at 37 I beileve. Definitely been every 4 weeks since week 12. 

Can't believe i'm just a couple days from 3rd tri! Its all going so fast! I will probably be moving a couple weeks after baby comes, so I'm not even bothering to set up a nursery in my current house. Crib is in pieces, and baby will sleep in her pack and play for the first few weeks in my bedroom. My mom sent out the shower invites this week and they are so cute!! I'm super excited for all of this baby stuff to come together. I can't wait to hold the little jumping bean that is currently living inside of me. She is so active!

Sorry about all the swelling and SPD going around out there. I have been lucky to only have some back pain. No swelling yet, thankfully. 

I'm not sure how much overlap there is for strollers in the US vs UK, but i'm curious for you US ladies, which stroller/infant carseat combos you have purchased? I am on a mission to get one asap, and I'd like to spend less than $400 for the combination.


----------



## juless

My appointments are once a month, but I think I have to start going in every 2 weeks soon!
Can't believe my c-section date is 10 weeks, 6 days away!! I don't feel ready at all yet!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies!

I've been seeing my doctor every 4 weeks up until 28. Now I'm going every 2 weeks. I think at some point it's weekly, just not sure when. 

My stomach was in knots yesterday, it hurt so bad. It even hurt to the touch. Then at some point nausea set in and I threw up and then had hot flashes. On top of it, little one was kicking up a storm so it made for a very miserable day. Today I'm feeling better though.

I actually found my stroller on sale at Burlington Coat Factory - a Graco Travel System for $99!


----------



## juless

Too bad you had an awful day Blu, but glad it didn't last long! Awesome deal on your stroller!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I got a graco travel system at Walmart for $140. I think it's lovely. 

I see my doctor once a month but this month I saw him on the 6th and will see him again on the 27th when I will be 30 weeks. From then until 36weeks I will see him every 2 weeks and then at 36 it's once a week until delivery. Yikes! I'll be seeing him LOTS! 

Welcome new girls! So many snowflakes now a days!

Congrats to those who got good news of housing, maternity leave, and girls just staring the 3rd tri!

Toothfairy I can tell you are pg in that photo. You're lucky you aren't crazy big! I'm sure it time it'll pop out and you'll be wishing it haden't! I look much further along than I am unfortunately and I'm really worried about losing the weight.

Sorry to those of you having terrible swelling and pain. I suppose I am lucky to only have some hip pain and pressure and sciatic nerve pain. I'm sure I'll just be getting more uncomfortable as time goes on.

I had an awful awful stomach bug Sun into yesterday. I was in and out of the bathroom a lot and my stomach was so painful. I think I may have passed it on to to DH unfortunately. I'm so happy to be feeling better now. Baby has been kicking moderately. I think she is just a calmer, more gentle baby than some.Everyone is different, right? Perhaps she is also facing inward a lot? Only once in a while do I feel some really strong jolts from her. I worry because a lot of you say that you feel your babies constantly but I don't. My doctor has me doing the kick counting and I am always feeling her enough by the time I am supposed to so I guess I should just relax? I don't know, I just hope everything is ok with her.

I can't believe we are so far along already! Nearly 11 weeks to go for me, give or take! So excited and kind of anxious and nervous!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Definitely give them a call Ocean as it doesn't right you've had such a large gap. Antenatal care is different here in the UK, we don't get seen every 4 weeks (unless you're high risk) but you should definitely of had at least another 1 or 2 appts in the time that's passed since you were 16 weeks. Just checked on babycentre for you and this sounds about right for what I had when pregnant with DD;



> How often will I have antenatal appointments?
> 
> 
> This depends on where you live. As long as your pregnancy is straightforward, you should have 10 antenatal appointments.
> 
> After your booking appointment, these should be done at: &#8226;16 weeks
> &#8226;25 weeks
> &#8226;28 weeks
> &#8226;31 weeks
> &#8226;34 weeks
> &#8226;36 weeks
> &#8226;38 weeks
> &#8226;40 weeks
> &#8226;41 weeks, if you haven't had your baby by then
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...sandcare/antenatalappointments/#ixzz26pxu6laH

That's great news about the flat too! Have you taken it? x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

30 weeks 2morrow! i feel huge.. Yep my backside and thighs are actually as big as they look in the picture! Scary to think i could only have Seven weeks left if baby comes at full term that would be nice 37/38 wks when is everyone Packing there hospital bag? I keep Thinking a have ages but would rather be prepared.:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







29wk 6day.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I was just thinking about the hospital bag, what to put into it and when to pack it. I haven't gotten a clue. I keep thinking, I've got plenty of time but , really in babies come when they want so I should probably get to moving on that. I told myself I'd get serious at 30 weeks....well that's next week!:dohh:

Fab bump mummy!

Glad you are feeling better ImSoTired. Stomach bugs are no fun in general, but they are way worse when pregnant.

Hi Juless :hugs: Yes, my eyes about popped out of my head. The stroller and car seat combo for just $99!


----------



## toothfairy29

I've kinda made a list for hospital bag and have picked up a few bit but nowhere near started to pack it yet. I thought I would try wait until about 36 weeks??

What does everyone else think?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have my growth scan on the fourth and ill be 32weeks so might wait till then and get it all packed just in case..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh 36 weeks might be pushing it a bit! I think I'll get mine done around 33/34 weeks. I don't want to rush it as I want the clothes to be nice & fresh still, but also don't want to leave it to the last minute in case I forget stuff!


----------



## toothfairy29

ttc_lolly said:


> Oooh 36 weeks might be pushing it a bit! I think I'll get mine done around 33/34 weeks. I don't want to rush it as I want the clothes to be nice & fresh still, but also don't want to leave it to the last minute in case I forget stuff!

You're probably right lolly!! I just can't bear the thought of sitting looking at my packed bags ready to go then being 2 weeks late!!!!! To be honest.....as soon as you ladies start to pack......I'll probably pack too!!:blush: I'm pretty impatient!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Does anyone care to share their list of items for baby and items for mommy?


----------



## Baby Bell

I go on Matty leave at 33 weeks so I'm going to pack then. I dunno. I really don't know what to pack. Il just wing it, I know there's a list here but I mean size wise etc for baby. But I'm sure my oh can come home and get bigger/ smaller clothes and nappies. Im not even third trimester yet so not worrying about it!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Definitely give them a call Ocean as it doesn't right you've had such a large gap. Antenatal care is different here in the UK, we don't get seen every 4 weeks (unless you're high risk) but you should definitely of had at least another 1 or 2 appts in the time that's passed since you were 16 weeks. Just checked on babycentre for you and this sounds about right for what I had when pregnant with DD;
> 
> 
> 
> How often will I have antenatal appointments?
> 
> 
> This depends on where you live. As long as your pregnancy is straightforward, you should have 10 antenatal appointments.
> 
> After your booking appointment, these should be done at: 16 weeks
> 25 weeks
> 28 weeks
> 31 weeks
> 34 weeks
> 36 weeks
> 38 weeks
> 40 weeks
> 41 weeks, if you haven't had your baby by then
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...sandcare/antenatalappointments/#ixzz26pxu6laH
> 
> That's great news about the flat too! Have you taken it? xClick to expand...

Thanks lolly. I've emailed my midwife as phone has broken. Maybe I missed my 25 week app because of holiday but couldn't find a letter except for the 3rd oct one.

Yes we have put an offer in and will definitely put a deposit down if he accepts! It's actually cheaper than where we are now! Only thing is its unfurnished so we have a lot to buy but will start with basics x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Things I packed last time and will do this time;

*For baby*
* Nappies (around 15 - can always send OH for more if we end up staying longer than 24-48 hours)
*2/3 vests
*2/3 sleepsuits (onesies) & 2 hats
*Going home outfit
*Blanket
*2 muslin cloths (not sure what you ladies across the pond call these? Just sheets of material to mop up any sick & to place over your shoulder whilst winding baby, etc)
*Snowsuit & car seat (obviously!)

*For me*
*Dressing gown & slippers
*Old nightshirt to give birth in (bikini top incase I get my water birth!)
*Nightshirts with open front for skin to skin/BF'ing
* Breast pads and maternity towels
*Big knickers :haha:
*2 nursing bras
* Toiletries
*Water mist spray for whilst in labour
*Music, kindle, magazines
*Snacks for OH & I
*Camera & mobile phone charger
*Bag of loose change 
*Nipple cream

That's all I can remember from the top of my head but will sit down and do a proper list. I took far too much in with me last time, but I suppose it's better to have too much than not enough! Will also take clothes for me to go home in


----------



## toothfairy29

Pretty much agree with lollys list. Also thick socks!! Remember having freezing cold feet all those years ago with last labour! I also took way too much?! When I was transferred to delivery from maternity ward they put my bag in the wheelchair and I walked!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I agree, no appt since 16 wks is a bit much...would at least want a friendly check-in!

My stroller was my one splurge for baby...I got a BoB (on sale, but still just over $300), borrowing carseat adapter from friend and registered for Graco Snugride 30 carseat. 

Thanks for all the BH advice!!! I feel better hearing it from you guys and not just google :)

And whomever was saying their baby isn't always moving, no worries. Mine has lazy days and takes extended naps - I hope that means I'll have a good sleeper!!!!

I'll pack the bag around 32 weeks...those lists look good and I got a list at the birthing class too. I'm a FTM...but I've heard Chapstick is key!!!

Muslin cloths = burp cloths or spit-up rags. Muslin sounds much classier.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh yes I forgot about the freezing feet afterwards :haha: thick socks are a must!


----------



## juless

One thing I wish I had packed last time was SNACKS!! Oh man I would get so hungry! I never knew that breastfeeding would make me much more hungry than when I was pregnant!! It's crazy! Everything else is pretty much what you guys have already said. Not sure when I'll pack my bag, probally in a few weeks, getting excited!

I'm definitely nesting too, anyone else? Tonight I went to my mom's house where I have all of Rose's clothes stored and went through all of the 0-3 and 3-6 sized clothing. There are a lot of things I'm not keeping, realized with my first that I had just way too much! She never wore most of it! Luckily it was pretty much all hand-me-downs, so I didn't waste a lot of money. Newborns pretty much just live in sleepers. Also, I really like tights for underneath a sleeper for extra warmth in winter and the little undershirt/onesies for under sleepers or outfits - they help when baby has a poop explosion! I also went to Wal-mart and ended up getting a second comfy nightgown (very stretchy so can breastfeed in it! Whoohoo!), slow-flow nipples for the new bottles I got the other day, diaper genie refill, nipple pads and size one diapers! Ya, I think I'm driving my husband mad trying to get it all ready RIGHT NOW but I feel like I NEED to, lol!


----------



## stark18

I haven't got much of anything yet, and it's driving me crazy! I have the nursery furniture from my son, but I feel like that's all that I have. We are trying to wait until I have my baby shower. The down side to that is I will be 35 weeks when I have my shower, and that does not leave me much time at all to prepare. I'm hoping we get most of the stuff we need so I don't have last minute shopping to do.

As for nesting, I have the entire house now clean. Hopefully I will be able to keep it that way for these last 11 weeks.


----------



## Bay

I've been away from bnb this month. We've moved and i've since been caught by the nesting bug. Been really inspired to clean, organise and cook more!

All this talk about packing hospital bags is getting me excited! We will be 28 weeks in ccouple of days, and if this baby arrives the same time his big bro did then we will get to see him in 9 weeks :happydance:


----------



## munch

Ocean... Awesome re finding flat :) Must be a huge relief. Fx all goes well and your moved in soon. 

Lolly... Great list! The only thing I can think of adding is some baby wash as the hospitals here usually have ones I don't like using. Also we are asked to pack maternity pads. I haven't started any packing yet, probably will closer to 35 weeks. 

Nesting has started here but DH says I am always nesting pregnant or not! 

Bay welcome back, hope your enjoying your new abode :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Eeeeekkkkk 30 weeks!!!!!!!!! only 70 days to go...


----------



## ttc_lolly

munch - are maternity pads the same as maternity towels? For PP bleeding? Baby wash is a good idea, they advise us not to wash babies for the first few days over here though but it's up to the parent of course!

Nesting is kinda kicking in for me, only that I want to wash and get all the baby's stuff sorted. I'm hoping the urge to clean my whole house comes soon because I'm feeling pretty lazy :haha:


----------



## munch

Lolly, yep they are, missed them on your list as we call them pads. I will be in hospital for 5 nights, 6 days all being well (c section), can get DH or mum to bring in anything I need which is good. I am going to miss my girls though and worry how dd2 (2) will go without her mumma for that long, even though she will come and see me in hosp. 

The hospital I am going to is a bit like a hotel with private rooms, large beds, ensuite, flat screen etc so it's not too bad but there is no place like home :) 

Gosh I am 'going on'.....


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow your hospital sounds amazing! And you get to stay in for so long to!? I bet it'll be a nice little break for just you and you'll get some alone time with just the baby :) I think I'd miss DD terribly too, although I'm sure mine wouldn't notice me not being around :haha: she's very independant!


----------



## munch

It is nice but we pay a fortune in health insurance so it's a nice perk for all the cash we fork out. I think things are a lot different in the health care system over here....

I bet you Amber misses you a lot. I am worried re jealousy too and have been talking to Freya getting her prepared for it.... Will be interesting. Are you doing anything to help Amber prepare? I feel like I am not doing enough....


----------



## ttc_lolly

She is absolutely fine when we leave her to stay over at her grandparent's for the night... she just runs off and I don't even get a kiss or cuddle goodbye :( lol! But I'm hoping to be straight in and out after having this baby as I've never been without her longer than an evening before, so not sure how she'll be if I'm gone longer. I was in for a week in total whilst having Amber (4 days before and then 3 days after she was born), just hoping it won't be the same this time around.

I haven't done anything to prepare her yet as she really isn't aware that there will soon be a baby. She sees my bump and gives ''baby'' a rub and a kiss, but I don't think she actually knows what's coming out of there soon :haha: I've seen a couple of books that I might get her about becoming a big sister and having a baby around, so hoping she picks up more from those x


----------



## ImSoTired

This maybe long....I have heard that hospital bag necessities differ here in the US than the Uk. THat being said I'd rather be safe than sorry so I may have over done it, but my hospital bag is almost done! Baby's hospital bag isn't done yet but will be after I get a lot of the things I need after the shower. Here in the US, most hospitals will supply baby's diapers while there, pads for bleeding, and nursing pads. I will be wearing their hospital gown to give birth in but I have brought pajamas and a cheap nursing nightgown for after baby is born. I also packed a lot of panties that I don't mind bleeding in in case I bleed a lot. Then I have a going home outfit which is just a black sweatsuit and a t-shirt. Don't forget socks probably 2 or 3 pair and one to go home in. I've packed 2 sleep bras in case I want a touch of support while I labor and one for after the birth when my breasts begin to get sore filling up but I'll have surely have visitors and I want to be sure I have some sort of bra on. Also a nursing bra for the way home. I have packed a few nursing pads and a few huge pads. We don't have 'maternity pads' here that I know of so I just bought the thickest, heaviest pads they sell here and I packed a few of them for the way home. Like I said the hospital will supply them and they even supply weird little mesh underwear for the post partum bleeding. I packed about 5 pair of my own panties though incase I don't like the meshy ones and don't want to wear them home. I packed 1 pair heavy socks also. I put flip flops in in case the shower floor looks dirty as I heard that a lot from a lot of women. And last but not least I packed a ton of toiletries such as shampoo, face wash, toothpaste, toothbrush, lotion, contacts and solution, hair ties, brush, chapstick, etc etc. The list goes on! Like I said for baby most US hospitals will supply everything baby needs but a going home outfit, coat and carseat. I have even heard that the hospital I am going to used to offer carseats! Even so, I will have her coat, carseat, a few outfits, a hat, and the normal diaper bag necessities-Diapers, sensitive wipes, burp clothes, etc. I think our hospital will keep us for 24 hrs but I think it all depends on the individual situation. And don't forget your pillow, your phone, camera. Otherwise we live literally 8 minutes from the hospital so DH will be able to come home and grab whatever we need! Like I said, I'd rather have it done and be ready then go into labor early and have to dictate to dh what to bring me as he's a man and he won't do it right...or won't listen to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh and I have packed nipple cream and a nursing sheild as well (though the hospital sometimes supplies them as well/). I don't know how trying to breastfeed will go so I may pack a bottle or two and some formula in the diaper bag just incase. The hospital will feed the baby while we are there if for some reason I'm unable to breastfeed but I plan on trying my hardest so I doubt we will have any problems.:thumbup: 

I can't wait until after my shower so I can finsish packing and put all of baby's stuff and room together. I've been having little bouts of nesting between exhaustion, but I know once I have all of her stuff in front of me I'll go crazy and get it all done!

I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> This maybe long...............I'd rather have it done and be ready then go into labor early and have to dictate to dh what to bring me as he's a man and he won't do it right...or won't listen to me.

This ending really made me laugh!!!!! You are soooooooo right!! Men have such a weird opinion about things and definitely DO NOT LISTEN OR UNDERSTAND!!

I have been gathering some stuff like travel size toiletries etc. He says I am buying WAY too early!!! Don't need to buy it until like a week before due dat he said!! Also he isn't planning to build the cot until I am in hospital after the baby is born!!!!!! We have ordered pram, carseat buggy combo. Cot and mattress and a wardrobe for baby. Guess what...... baby due 4th December......he booked delivery for last week NOVEMBER!!!!!!!! WTF!!!! I have to say girls.....I have gone mental and am re scheduling for first week november when I finish work. He just DOES NOT GET IT!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow ImSoTired! You are uber prepared. Makes me feel like I have tons to do.

I got my maternity leave dates today! Assuming I go into labor/deliver on my due date. I'm out from Dec. 4 - February 11. 9 weeks and 1 day. All paid at 100% :) 
US moms will appreciate that, b/c we hardly get anything over here. I wish I were in UK - you ladies get so much time to be with baby. But none the less, still grateful for what I got.


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> This maybe long...............I'd rather have it done and be ready then go into labor early and have to dictate to dh what to bring me as he's a man and he won't do it right...or won't listen to me.
> 
> This ending really made me laugh!!!!! You are soooooooo right!! Men have such a weird opinion about things and definitely DO NOT LISTEN OR UNDERSTAND!!
> 
> I have been gathering some stuff like travel size toiletries etc. He says I am buying WAY too early!!! Don't need to buy it until like a week before due dat he said!! Also he isn't planning to build the cot until I am in hospital after the baby is born!!!!!! We have ordered pram, carseat buggy combo. Cot and mattress and a wardrobe for baby. Guess what...... baby due 4th December......he booked delivery for last week NOVEMBER!!!!!!!! WTF!!!! I have to say girls.....I have gone mental and am re scheduling for first week november when I finish work. He just DOES NOT GET IT!!!!!Click to expand...

I could only imagine DH bringing me a pair of jeans that surely won't fit after I give birth, a shirt with stains on it, and unmatching socks, maybe a thong for underwear that certainly won't work well after giving birth! It'd probably also take him an hour to do it as he barely knows which drawers his own clothing is it let alone mine:dohh: I also think that he will be a nervous wreck when I'm in labor and when baby is brand new. He has been so good and calm during the pregnancy that I know he will just break when the time finally arrives. He's also not good with supporting me when I'min pain and he gets queezy around blood and such. I know we're in for it when I go into labor! I say get your bag packed a little more every week so it's ready by 32 or 34 weeks. You never know when baby will decide to show up! I've got a few more things I need to pick up for my bag and I need to pack baby's but otherwise I feel like I'm fairly well prepared. Husbands probably don't understand everything our hormones and instincts have us doing right now. Luckily my DH doesn't question anything I do or buy he just leaves me to it. He probably figures I know better than he does...and he'd be right,lol.


----------



## juless

Good things you're packing Imsotired! You will probally need most of those things for sure! They provide us with most things we need here in Canada too. Baby things too, diapers and wipes and such.

I'm thinking once I get all baby's things ready here I'll start the bag. Just put it together bit by bit. I already have Halloween treats ready, upcoming birthdays and Christmas all ready (wrapped too!). I want to get things done now while I can, lol! THough it's getting hard. My daughter and I have the head cold from hell that just refuses to go away. One day I feel I'm getting better, next I feel awful.. I have been getting so exhausted too! Today is horrible, I feel like my head will explode and I'm SO tired - so this is of course the day Rose decides she will not have a nap no matter what I do. No nap for me today! My husband is home at 4:30 so supper will be ready, he can feed DD and I'm going to bed!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww feel better Juless! 

You are also super prepared. I haven't done a thing about christmas or birthdays. DH's birthday is the day before baby's due date. I told him the baby is his birthday present and christmas present all in one!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Those paper/mesh hospital pants are sooooo uncomfortable! I'd highly recommend to anyone to not even bother with those, just take some old or cheap undies that you aren't bothered might be ruined by PP bleeding.

Hope you feel better soon Juless :hugs: my DD seems to have come down with a cold, I'm hoping I don't catch it.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ahh i love the disposable pants lol i thought they were really comfortable but then again i am a bit odd! Xmas Omg Ive just wrote my list i have a few stocking things for the girls so far! i spend a few hundred on each of them so it takes a while. Will be getting baby a few little bits as well..


----------



## samj732

Wow, I am so unprepared. I haven't really even thought about my hospital bag, besides my cell phone charger and camera :blush:

28 weeks today, so maybe I should quit saying I'm going to get serious and actually do it! I did finish my registry today so that's one thing checked off the list.


----------



## Fifipots

I have a dilemma, I know it's a while off but I have a history of going overdue and end up being induced, the earliest the hospital will induce me is December 23rd, 2 days before Christmas, what would you do? Take yourself away from your kids and family 2 days before Xmas and run the risk of not being there Xmas day due to induction taking longer than 24 hours or refuse the induction till boxing day and go in Xmas eve and Xmas day for an hour or so of monitoring??
I know it may not even come to this but I'm really fretting about it and not looking forward to making the decision xx help!! What would you do?


----------



## toothfairy29

Crikey that's a tricky one?? Can you speak with midwife about it?? Surely it's better for the hospital staff not to be inducing so close to christmas day?? They might let you go a day or 2 earlier?

My 2 were both late and induced and I am thinking of using Evening Primrose Oil and Rasp Leaf Tea this time to hopefully avoid induction. I have never used them before but have read a lot of good things about their help. Midwives and Pregnancy books recommend them too. Obviously you might be totally against this kind of thing but here is the link I have saved which seems to have good info. I am going to think about it nearer the time.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh it is a toughy... how long have your previous labours lasted? If you are induced on the 23rd and you have the baby that same day then that would be ok... but of you tend to be in labour for longer than I might ask them to wait until after crimbo.

Just so you know toothfairy, RLT doesn't help to bring on labour :) it helps to strenghten your uterus and helps shorten the 2nd stage of labour. I used it with DD and I found it really helped, I was only pushing for 13mins anyway so I think it was down to the RLT! You should start drinking it (or taking the capsules) from 32 weeks x


----------



## toothfairy29

Isn't the epo supposed to get things ripened and started a little earlier though?


----------



## Bay

All this talk about packing for baby and hospital bag is making me really want to get my nesting on ... Even more! :haha: i think i'm going to wash and sort my son's old baby clothes today!

On another note. My braxton hicks have been really requent and slightly painful (only like a 1 or 2 though). But there's no pattern, it can be every 5 mins, then it can be every hour and usually only lasts about 15 seconds or so. Any second+ timers experience more painful bh? I've only had one bh this morning so far (it's 7.30am here), but it can be really unsettling at times. 

Oh and i'm so hungry these days ... With insomnia too. Sorry, i'll stop complaining now. Thanks for entertaining me.


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy29 said:


> Isn't the epo supposed to get things ripened and started a little earlier though?

Yep the EPO is :thumbup: I didn't use that last time as I was induced at 38wks... did you use the capsules for insertion or just bathe in the oil? Think I might give it a try this time round (if I'm not induced again that is!) x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Morning snowflakes! My bh have been v frequent too over the last fortnight, glad its normal though. Mw booked me in for next tues.

I think after the move I'll start on my hospital bag and the nursery as I'll have some time then!


----------



## Fifipots

ttc_lolly said:


> Oooh it is a toughy... how long have your previous labours lasted? If you are induced on the 23rd and you have the baby that same day then that would be ok... but of you tend to be in labour for longer than I might ask them to wait until after crimbo.
> 
> Just so you know toothfairy, RLT doesn't help to bring on labour :) it helps to strenghten your uterus and helps shorten the 2nd stage of labour. I used it with DD and I found it really helped, I was only pushing for 13mins anyway so I think it was down to the RLT! You should start drinking it (or taking the capsules) from 32 weeks x


I have been late with all 3, first was 9 days late spontaneous labour, 2nd and 3rd induced at 11 days, dd1 came next day and dd2 took 2 days so it could end up an Xmas day baby!!
They won't induce me any earlier unless there's a medical need for it!

I think if I decide to be induced on the 23rd I'll bring Xmas forward and have Xmas day on the 22nd so the other kiddies don't miss out x


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all..... nursery is nearly complete and my hospital bag is packed! Very real now! 

Is anyone worried about under/over dressing their LO during winter? I have no idea how many layers they need esp if they are wearing a snowsuit in the car anyway. :S


----------



## ttc_lolly

fifi - Oh no :( so it could go either way then. Will they induce you after crimbo? 

nicki - It is difficult, but just remember baby being too hot is much worse than them being a bit cold. They shouldn't ever wear hats indoors or whilst in cars, and shouldn't really wear snowsuits in cars either (I only found this out when my DD was a few months old!). There's the risk of overheating, and also all the padding from the snowsuit takes up slack from the carseat harness and that is supposed to be tight against the baby, and not restricted by any material. This explains it better; https://babyproducts.about.com/od/carseats/a/carseatcoat.htm instead layer up with blankets, or buy a cocoon for your carseat to keep baby snug :) 

AFM - 30 weeks today :yipee: can't believe I am in the final, final stretch! 1 more week and I'll be on single digit countdown :shock: that's scary!


----------



## kitty2385

thanks for the info on snowsuits/carseats lolly, i really feel like somethings i have no clue about!


----------



## Beanonorder

My nursery finally got painted today! I am so excited that I can finally get started on it! 
Bonus too because I am coming up for a weeks holiday at the end of the month so guess what I'm doing?!


----------



## juless

Lolly, thanks for sharing the snowsuit info! I was going to say that too! My biggest pet peeve is babies/kids not being put into a carseat properly, or the carseat being installed wrong! I'm known as the carseat expert in my family now, lol! Always helping my sister since she's clueless and NEVER reads the instructions! I had to go through a few seats for DD, as she kept outgrowing them! She outgrew the infant seat after 2 months, got a bigger rear-facing but outgrew the weight limit for it so got one more that you could have rear-facing longer! She's now in her fourth (which was a gift, a forward facing one). So ya, I've learned how to install many seats and I obsess over making sure it's done right and following the instructions. I can put one in a car pretty fast now!

Oh ya! Had a dream last night where baby came out early and was a boy!! I actually have had this nagging thought in my head since I had the scan done that they could have been wrong. I actually haven't bought her a coming home outfit yet and when I look at them I keep going for the gender neutral ones. Wierd... never felt that way with DD. I think it might be because for DD it was a private scan, so the tech showed me the lines so I could SEE she was a girl. With this one it was at the hospital, so tech just said at the end it's a girl. I feel like I need to see it. I'm going to try to be sneaky at my 35 sizing scan and ask if she's still a girl, lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

The coat we are getting baby is not very thick. About as thick as a regular fleece sleeper but much baggier so she can wear clothing beneath it. It's not too heavy or quilted so she will be wearing normal clothes beneath and I will have a blanket with her carseat all of the time just in case to go over her once she's strapped in. It gets pretty cold here sometimes and I'm hoping that we don't have to go out in the cold weather too much anyway. I know to make sure baby isn't too overheated in the house or car though especially when she sleeps:thumbup:Thanks lolly for the carseat info!


----------



## LillyLee

Ladies I am so frustrated right now. Just found out that after 5 months of processing through with a certain company that DH has been turned down for the job. Now it's become panic mode with as little time as we have left and since jobs are so hard to come by we know it's probably not going to happen within the next three months. I cried off and on yesterday and I just feel so overwhelmed and want to sit here at work and sob. I also don't qualify for any of the maternity programs we have here in the states since I have only been at this job for about eight months and once the baby is born will only have four paid weeks off, so I'm also stressing about the two unpaid weeks. We're struggling with rent and bills as it is, and I feel so awful complaining I just need to get it off my chest. I've had a few people tell me, "but there are always more ways you can cut back" and I just don't see how that's possible right now. We cancelled cable and internet a long time ago and the only places I drive are work and home to save gas since there is no transit system near us. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's funny Juless, I'm the same :haha: we actually test carseats for a big manufacturer over here (Maxi Cosi) and have just finished testing and writing up reports for their newest seat. I didn't know about the snowsuit/thick coat on babies until my DD was a month or so old, and we'd been putting the snowsuit on her in the seat :dohh: it makes sense, but it's not something you would automatically think of, so glad I've helped anyone who didn't know this beforehand :flower:

ImSoTired, we also have an all in one similar to that you have described and we'll be using it to take baby home in I think :thumbup:

Lilly, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: That must be so stressful for you both right now. I hope he finds something soon x


----------



## Jumik

Hi guys. Ther's so much going on in this thread! Hope everyone and baby are doing well.

Yesterday I had my 3D anatomy and growth scan and I finally found out we're having a GIRL. Husy is still holding out hope that the tech was wrong tho...lol. Everyone around us has girls and he wanted to be different plus he thinks girls are harder. He's already thinking he has to sharpen his knives if he has a girl cuz he doesn't want anyone near his girl child...lol...smh..men! Other than that everything turned up normal. I saw her smile and yawn and make some funny faces. It was too precious.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on a girl, Jumik!

Here's my bump on holiday, it's grown already!

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/efb56b8ba8068bcee9d5fde1087b85f9_zpsd7d841c2.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: Jumik! Will add you a pink stork to front page :)

Awww ocean you look fantastic! Lovely, healthy and glowing :flower: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Also, I've added a poll at the top of the thread for you to enter what team you are on (or yellow if you're going for the surprise ;)) as a) I'm too lazy to count all the storks, and b) I did count them ages ago and then went to edit the thread title but there wasn't enough room to add it all on :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ocean you have such a nice neat bump!Your torso seems long enough to accomidate baby very well. Me on the other hand, I'm stumpy so I puffed right out. Here I am at 29 weeks (today). I've gained near 20 lbs:blush: I don't think my medium tshirt is fitting too well anymore:haha: Good thing I only wear it to clean around the house!:thumbup:

Ps Ocean I can tell you are carrying a boy! 

Pss Please excuse my unmade bed...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0416.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww you looks fantastic IST (too lazy to write out your whole username :rofl:) I must take and post my 30 week bump pic actually, thanks for reminding me ladies!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ImSoTired said:


> Ocean you have such a nice neat bump!Your torso seems long enough to accomidate baby very well. Me on the other hand, I'm stumpy so I puffed right out. Here I am at 29 weeks (today). I've gained near 20 lbs:blush: I don't think my medium tshirt is fitting too well anymore:haha: Good thing I only wear it to clean around the house!:thumbup:
> 
> Ps Ocean I can tell you are carrying a boy!
> 
> Pss Please excuse my unmade bed...

Thanks lovely, How did you know? Is it because it's low, because it looks very low to me! Yours looks lovely and neat too x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks lolly, yes post yours, I bet it's grown since last one!


----------



## ImSoTired

ocean_pearl said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Ocean you have such a nice neat bump!Your torso seems long enough to accomidate baby very well. Me on the other hand, I'm stumpy so I puffed right out. Here I am at 29 weeks (today). I've gained near 20 lbs:blush: I don't think my medium tshirt is fitting too well anymore:haha: Good thing I only wear it to clean around the house!:thumbup:
> 
> Ps Ocean I can tell you are carrying a boy!
> 
> Pss Please excuse my unmade bed...
> 
> Thanks lovely, How did you know? Is it because it's low, because it looks very low to me! Yours looks lovely and neat too xClick to expand...

Yes it's very low and round and evenly distributed. Definately looks like a boy. Mine is very high and odd shaped. All just piled on the front making it stick out very far. I don't think mine looks neat at all but thank you very much for saying so:flower:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I like high bumps, mine looks so low like its falling off :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Ocean...what a neat little bump! I am starting to think I am having a girl as with my son I was huge everywhere and this time around it is all bump. Really lots of fun to guess...I can't wait to find out!

Thanks for the tips with the carseats Lolly! 

Had such positive day today! Had an ultrasound on Monday...Baby is measuring right on track, even 2 days behind and my placenta has moved away from my placenta. So if the baby keeps growing on this track I will get my vaginal birth in December...Which I am so excited for! I have a c-section booked for December 5th but hoping to avoid that and be induced! WooHooo!

Next week is RJs first birthday so having happy and positive news like this really makes me feel wonderful!


----------



## juless

Glad to hear all is going so well Krippy! Hope you're able to get the birth you want! :D


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Juless! :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad that everything is going well Krippy!

I'm carrying this baby all over - even though every one says I'm not. I think they're just trying to make me feel good. I am short too, so my belly didn't have anywhere to go but out. We carry boys really high in my family so my little man has been sitting up high from the beginning so I was very visibly pregnant early on.


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's awesome news Krippy, yay for your placenta shifting it's butt out of the way too :haha: FX'd you get the birth you want too! x


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

Just back from work and seems I have missed loads today! 

Gorgeous bumps Imso and ocean!!

Krippy I am so pleased all is well for you.

Great advice about the snowsuit. I have been fretting about clothing also. Do you think new babies are better being under blankets in the car seat and pram then??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Definitely are in carseats due to the harness not being fitted properly otherwise, and prams I suppose it depends how cold it is. I had DD in hers during the winter of 2010/11 and would also sometimes use a blanket (but when it really was cold) x


----------



## munch

Lovely bumps girls.... I am carrying high and out front (oh and out the back :)) 

Krippy, great news :) 

I want a new iPhone 5.... On sale today here!!! So not getting one :( Well not yet anyway. 

Snowsuits, not a problem here! Never need them all year round, well unless you are going to the mountains. Summer is just going to be kicking in when LO arrives... Hopefully it's not too hot in Jan/Feb! 

Poll was a good idea Lolly! 

Enjoy your weekend snowflakes xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

I was thinking about getting a sheep fleece for the cot, has anyone used one before?


----------



## Bean66

Sorry I've not posted in so long. Glad everyone is keeping well.

Wow you ladies are scaring me. I've done nothing. Although I'm due xmas eve rather than early dec.

I did get a changing bag yesterday bought it off ebay and I'm in love. Our flat looks like a building site. We've been given a car seat and I've collected a few sleep suits over the months but not many. No cot, pushchair anything.

I do have a sheep skin, bought for a fiver. Looks so snug. With be great when LO is born in the lovely UK winter. Although if I remember rightly last winter was weirdly mild.

Been thinking about sleep suits. We're team yellow and all the nicer ones are boy or girl. Also don't want to get newborn but worried 0-3months might be too big? Will probably get not longer before birth and buy 2 sizes and return newborn if it isn't needed? 

I want this baby out before christmas ideally so I'm starting acupuncture at the beginning of December, just to prepare. With more inducing treatments from 38weeks. I'm also planning on using EPO and raspberry leaf tea throughout december. 

I have a feeling the baby will come when good and ready but no harm in preparing the body.

Great bumps ladies.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've never even heard of a sheep fleece ocean! What is it!?

Bean66 - I'd probably recommend buying a couple of newborn sleep suits, as babies fit in them until they are 9-10lbs. My DD was tiny at birth and didn't fit into 0-3 until she was around 2 months old! It just depends how big bubs is really :) most of the newborn things I've got are preloved, so we didn't spend a fortune on them in case they didn't get much use!

Finally taken a bump pic, today @ 30+1

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/0A417F57-4BBF-4404-810E-67A57489C4AE-4559-000006C71884E58F_zpsda1333ca.jpg


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly!!!!! your bump is gorgeous! I am sooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks hun :) I think it looks a lot smaller in pictures than it does in real life. I feel huge anyway!


----------



## 2016

ocean_pearl...I personally wouldn't put anything that wasn't 100% cotton in babies bed for fear the temperature wouldn't regulate. I may use a fleece/partially acrylic blanket for the car/pram when I can regularly monitor baby's temp but never in a cot. With the UK not actually getting that cold, and most houses being centrally heated, we found a 2.5 tog cotton duvet and possibly an addition single layer cellular blanket was plenty. Baby was wearing a s/s vest and long sleeved bodysuit with feet.

Bean66...not to scare you but I was due with DS on 31st December and he arrived unexpectedly on 25th November! These babies have their own ideas when they will arrive but even so you have loads and loads of time.
DS was a healthy 6lbs6oz when born, and very long, but he still needed early baby sized sleepsuits for the first month...then wore newborn for a month. I am quite confident you will make use of newborn. An idea I had for "team yellows" was you can get plain neutral sleepsuits then you can buy iron on transfer paper and print cute gender-appropriate pics/slogans to iron on after they are born.
I also though ASDAs neutral stuff was particularly nice and actually chose the cute yellow star/mouse vests over the girl option!


----------



## Chloe597

Loving the bumps! I am curious about the snowsuit, Lolly. are you talking one of those stiffer, puffy water resistant ones, or more of a plush fleecy body suit? I found the cutest one that looks like a little bunny rabbit...ears and nose on the hood and everything...I am totally in love and if i couldn't put her in that in the carseat i dont know when i'd even bother. In the states, I live in one of the worst places for winters...I think we consistantly rank in the top 5 for snowiest places to live in the US. 

Here is my official start of 3rd trimester bump pic :) I have a long torso so I think i'm carrying fairly low, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







27+5.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cute bump Chloe :)

Any padded snowsuit/pramsuit basically. You need to be able to put the baby in the seat with just clothes on and do up the harness and if you can't do it up without lengthening the straps when the suit is on that means baby isn't fitted into the seat correctly x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump pics ladies!

I'll have to post one soon. 

All this talk about snowsuits, vests, cots and prams and such. I feel like I'm lost. Can you UK ladies translate what these items are for me? :shrug:

Happy Friday snowflakes!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Snowsuit - padded all in one coat for outdoors
Cot - crib
Vest - all in one legless, long/short sleeve undergarment for under sleepsuit/outfit
Pram - pushchair/stroller

I forget we all use different names for things! :dohh:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha ha Oh Blu its funny how we have different names for things!!!!! 

Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks so much Lolly!! 

I think I'll hold off and take a bump pick on Tuesday - at 30 weeks!


----------



## Krippy

I have a carseat cozie/cover for my bubs instead of a snowsuit. I attaches to the carseat, you put baby inside and do up the belts, etc. and then it zips up over top. I am not sure if I explained it right but it has works awesome!

Loving all of the bump pics! Here is my 28 week pic and I threw one in of my pup cuddling my bump!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120919-00043.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey everyone......Thamk goodness its Friday and I'm off this weekend, work been busy busy busy!

Lolly, Chloe and Krippy you all have gorgeous beautiful bumps! I'm going to post mine on Sunday when I turn 27 weeks and am in third trimester:happydance:
Krippy your pup so lovely!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Hello ladies anyone been suffering with a weak bladder Ive had a really bad cough last few days i can have just literally emptied my bladder cough and leak every time! I then go back to use toilet and nothing starting to get concerned am going to need Tenna lady for ever!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Krippy what a lovely bump :) and your pup snuggling with it is soooo cute! I think we might get one of those carseat cosy toes... look how cute this is!?! - https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...t-Accessories/Car-Seat-Bear-Cosy-Wrap(0090624)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609697574367360.jpg

These come in lots of different styles - ladybird, bumble bee, rabbit :cloud9:

Yay for the weekend off Baby :yipee: do you have any plans?

Mummy, I never did any pelvic floor exercises with DD and so my muscles down there aren't as tight as they were or could be :blush: been trying to do them this time round and will definitely do them after the birth this time too!

Happy Friday everyone :wohoo: have a brilliant weekend x


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies! I'm sitting here finally doing my glucose test. At my dr, we do a two hour test. So I'm stuck here for a while.

This morning I took a quick bump photo. First one of third tri!

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/8009394118_6a9ca1f70b_o.jpg

mummy - I only have issues if a sneeze sneaks up on me when I'm not ready. That's always an interesting surprise! 

Krippy - That bump is so cute and that's so sweet with your dog cuddling it! My dogs are completely oblivious to the bump.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beuatiful bump daydream :) so nice & neat!


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I'm sorry to go off topic but I'm really furious with hubby and need to vent it! Think I mentioned in post before he doesn't seen to get that this baby isn't definitely going to arrive as the clock strikes midnight 4th December. He has no sense of urgency for getting organised until then!

Anyway..... He is an electrician by trade and does mostly shop fitting. He works away for 3-9 week jobs a lot of the time which I HATE!!! He comes back for weekend.

He finished an away job today and just came home and told me he goes away again on Monday for a 3 wk job. My heart always sinks at this news. But I logically said to him that I'll be 33 wks then it might be the last away job he does. He said probably not. I'll just have to keep going until your last days. I can't stop working just cos you're pregnant!!! 

Girls I am so upset I was too angry to even argue with him about it. How can he be so blasé about it? Even if I go overdue does he not think I might want him around in the last few weeks???? For the company and reassurance at the least?? I feel like he is only interested in the baby and not taking the pregnancy seriously. He rarely will touch bump to feel or see it move.

This has tipped my hormones over the edge now and am really tearful.

What do I do? I don't wanna have to force him to be here but I wish he wanted to be around to take care of me.

Am I being silly??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww hun you're not being silly at all :hugs: he really isn't thinking about this as much as he should be. Not to scare him or anything, but have you pointed out that if things don't go to plan or as you want and he isn't there, what's he going to do? If he misses the birth or isn't there when you need him the most he will regret it so much x


----------



## Krippy

I don't think you are being silly at all...Men just don't understand how stressful a time this is for us and that we could not even imagine doing it alone without them here. I am sorry you are feeling this way! I would sit him down and just explain how you are feeling and about how much you need him and his support right now! Hope he listens to you hun!

Daydream...my pups were oblivious my first pregnancy too but this one for some reason she is all over me and my bump. It is so bizarre!

Lolly...That carseat cozie is soooo precious! I want one even though I have a different one! lol


----------



## juless

I agree, you're not being silly! I think men just always think there's plenty of time when it comes to everything! My husband is same about touching bump, he just doesn't do it. I'll get him to feel sometimes and he will, but I know it weirds him out a bit when baby is moving a lot in there and he sees it! I think he finds it a bit creepy. Sometimes I feel like he doesn't care about this baby, since he never really talks about her or anything, but he was the same when I was pregnant with DD and he adores her. I've talked to him about it and it seems like he's just nervous and feeling like he has a huge responsibility coming. While I'm bonding more as I feel her more, and worrying about having enough clothes for her, he's worried about doing well at work to support her and the rest of the family. I think some men are just different than others when it comes to what they think supporting us is, in my husband's case, he's not too touchy feely, but inside he's trying to make sure we will have enough money and be stable. Maybe your husband is trying to squeeze in as many jobs as possible because he's worried about baby finances?

Also - LOVE all the bump pics! What a gorgeous group of ladies we have here!!
Going to take one at 30 weeks to share. Last time I took a pic it looked WAY bigger than I feel! I really don't feel like my bump is that big until I walk by the oven and see my reflection!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Gorgeous bumps!

Toothfairy :hugs: I don't feel that you are being silly at all. Like the others ladies have said, sometimes men just don't get. Because we carry the babies and feel it move and deal with symptoms we have constant, every moment reminder that we are pregnant - they don't. I think we also feel very vulnerable and feel like we should be protected and doted on during this time. Completely natural if you ask me.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks girls and you are right juless. He is trying to work as much as possible so he can have plenty of time off when baby comes. He is self employed so no work is no money. As he is in shop fitting he tends to be quiet mid dec to mid jan so is thinking its good for him if baby comes on time early dec then he'll be off til jan. That will be great..... But babies often have their own plans!! 

He is definitely a bit creeped out about the bump moving! Think he finds it hard to connect and bond with it. I am certain he'll be brilliant with baby though but I feel a bit like.... Why should you get to cuddle the baby when you didn't look after the bump?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my husband seems to think we have ages left does not always grasp the fact that anything can happen babies come when they are ready no one else. He was in the army when our last dd was born luckily my waters broke without contractions starting and the army managed to fly him off salisbury plain and get him to the hospital in time i was terrified off being on my own i have lots of friends who would gladly have come in but i didnt want him to miss it luckily he didnt, but had it not been for the army and he had to have got himself there i doubt he would have made it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry you are having a rough time, toothfairy. I think that is just how some men deal with the pregnancy. They keep their distance and rather look forward to after the baby comes , ie finances etc. It couldn't hurt if you sat down with him and mentioned that you feel like this baby could come early and you wish he were around for the birth and to help you out a little more with the preparation as you feel stressed about it yourself and you just want to spend a little time together. I'm sure if you show him how important it is to you he may understand and show a little more support. :hugs: Hope you feel better.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Men really don't seem to realise there's a baby until one pops out! I'm pretty sure thats the case with my OH anyway :haha:


----------



## Bean66

WOW this trend moves fast!!

Thanks for the newborn advice lolly and 2016. THink I'll get some newborn stuff. A friend of mine was also team yellow so I'm borrow some of her stuff too. I actually like a lot of gender neutral stuff. Like bright stuff, not a pink/blue type of girl. 

2016 - Love the transfer idea. And you didn't scare me. You are right though. Need to be prepared for anything!

Presuming ocean means a sheepskin. They are often used with babies as they are breathable and regulate body temp.

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Luxury-Natural-Sheepskin-Liner/319872,default,pd.html

I thought this newborn foot muff looked nice.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wallaboo-WNNB204-Newborn-Footmuff-Black/dp/B000WH4U0C

To be boring, my pet hate is babies in car seats when not in the car or for more than running into a shop. There is so much research out there about the risk factors, how bad they are for the spinal development, breathing issues and increased risk of cot death. If anyone is thinking of using a car seat day to day then do some reading. Obv it's everyones choice but it's always best to make an inform decision. Sorry if I sound preachy!

Fab bumps ladies. Mine seems to have popped bait again today. Although it does seem to go up and down. It;s definitely bigger at the end of the day.

Toothfairy - that sucks. Men just don't get it. When you're not so emotional sit down and talk to him. Maybe he's worried about money too? I'm self employed and have a manual job, I was going to stop work at 36 weeks but now increased it. Not earning is quite nerve wreaking. I will obviously stop working earlier if I have any problems. So thankful my DH doesn't work away. :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies! Thank you.... What would I do without you? Its lovely to have support of ladies who know exactly how I feel.

Have managed to calm down and talk to him. I've said id prefer he didn't work away in November as even though I'm not expecting baby to come early I still don't want to be home alone in the last few weeks. I told him I'll be nervous and want taking care of. Also said how I don't feel he's taking it seriously that baby can come early and I need to feel ready. He agreed not to go away in November but kinda said we can't put life on hold for next 10 wks and just sit by door with our bags packed waiting for baby to arrive!! Of course I see his point but....?! 

We didn't argue but I wish this would have come from him rather than me suggesting. I wish he'd have said 'there's no way I'm going anywhere in the last few wks. I'll be taking care if you!'. 

Men!! I wish I was married to one of you lot!! ;-)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Will you marry me toothfairy!? ;) It's ok, I'm cool with bigamy :rofl:


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly!! I accept!! I've seen your bump photo today and you are one HOT mamma!! My baby boy and your baby girl? Prefect.... And.... My daughter is also amber rose... But she's 16 now. Great babysitter!!  xx

Thank you!! You made me laugh xxx


----------



## Chloe597

this is a fast moving thread! Toothfairy i see you have already had your talk with DH, but :hugs: anyway! men can be so clueless sometimes. My DH loves to touch my belly but i drop hints all the time about wanting a prenatal massage, giving him opportunities to step up and be the awesome man and treat me to one, but he has yet to do this. I force him to rub my back now, which i would much rather have had him offer the first time. men don't know how to take hints it seems :) But i take what i can get, even if i have to initiate it.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bean, I meant Lambskin - its shorter than sheepskin, like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/White-Natu...1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348259276&sr=8-2-fkmr1 
Perfect for lining a cot or car seat etc, it's meant to be easier to move them without disturbing too.

Lovely bump lolly! :) love the car seat wrap!

X


----------



## Bean66

Ohhhh I want one. Looks snug!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh that does look nice & snug! Ahhhh I must stop seeing cute AND practical baby stuff that I need to have :brat: we already have too much!


----------



## juless

Bean66 said:


> WOW this trend moves fast!!
> 
> To be boring, my pet hate is babies in car seats when not in the car or for more than running into a shop. There is so much research out there about the risk factors, how bad they are for the spinal development, breathing issues and increased risk of cot death. If anyone is thinking of using a car seat day to day then do some reading. Obv it's everyones choice but it's always best to make an inform decision. Sorry if I sound preachy!


Just wanted to agree with this wholeheartedly! I have used my carseat when going for walks and such with DD as it attaches on the stroller, but it is reclined back quite far, so more like a bed then when it is just on the floor. I know though that i never want to leave her in it long or to sleep in the house, etc. A girl my husband went to school with lost her newborn baby in one. The baby was sleeping so they left him in the carseat and set it in the crib. Baby's head drooped down I guess and he stopped breathing. Horrible! I never forgot that and think of it a lot! Always checking DD in her's to be sure her head didn't droop down too far!


On a less depressing note, Old Navy was having a great sale, ended up with free shipping and 45% off all kids and baby things! Got DD a few winter things she needed and new baby finally has something new just for her! Got her this sweater to put over a sleeper for coming home from the hospital.

https://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=86076&vid=1&pid=506001&scid=506001003


----------



## munch

Ocean how lovely foes that lambskin look, from New Zealand too, can't get much better than that :) 

Arrrgggg men!! They really are so different from us and some may say the weaker sex ;) It is true though that we have pregnancy on the mind 24/7 and they probably only think about it a few minutes a day, can be frustrating! 

Toothfairy glad you had your talk with DH. If you and Lolly tie the knot I expect an invite! :) 

AFM I have this shocking pain in my jaw/cheek which started yesterday.... Not sure if it's a sinus thing as I am on the tail end of a cold or whether it's a dental issue. I have never had a filling so am freaking out about it a bit. Looks like a trip to the dentist next week if it hasn't gone. 

Enjoy your weekend girls and bumps x


----------



## juless

I'm about 99% sure baby dropped yesterday! Might sound crazy but I feel VERY different and honestly quite strange now. My bump feels lower too. Yesterday I was having really bad pain in my muscles under my belly, suddenly felt like I had to waddle to move too. Last night any time baby moved it was super low, I mean VERY low. Felt like she was coming through my "lady garden" (to use lolly's great term) or my butt! I actually was in so much pain trying to go to sleep last night. Baby kept moving and hurting those muscles. I'm still very sore this morning. I dreamt again that I was in labor very early with baby. Oh ya! The thing that convinced me was when I was lying on my side and could breathe easily! Didn't feel like I was constantly short of breath, feel more normal in the lung area, but in lots of pain down below. Not sure what was worse!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

juless said:


> I'm about 99% sure baby dropped yesterday! Might sound crazy but I feel VERY different and honestly quite strange now. My bump feels lower too. Yesterday I was having really bad pain in my muscles under my belly, suddenly felt like I had to waddle to move too. Last night any time baby moved it was super low, I mean VERY low. Felt like she was coming through my "lady garden" (to use lolly's great term) or my butt! I actually was in so much pain trying to go to sleep last night. Baby kept moving and hurting those muscles. I'm still very sore this morning. I dreamt again that I was in labor very early with baby. Oh ya! The thing that convinced me was when I was lying on my side and could breathe easily! Didn't feel like I was constantly short of breath, feel more normal in the lung area, but in lots of pain down below. Not sure what was worse!

i feel the same! I am at the midwife on weds so will ask her feels very low and lots of pressure.


----------



## toothfairy29

It will be interesting to know whether your babies have gone heads down and started dropping. I asked midwife about this last time I was there at 28 wks and she said they usually start going head down by about 31 wks. Am sure mine is just spinning around as I seem to still get movement everywhere top bottom left right!!


----------



## Krippy

My bubs was head down at my scan on Monday...woooo hooooo!!!!

This bubs has been low the whole time. I rarely feel kicks above my belly button and always on the right side! I have been feeling all of my kicks/jabs in my lady garden since the beginning! This baby is ready to go! lol


----------



## Baby Bell

I just started feeling kicks right under my boobs last night. Im sure baba is looking for my ribs but not quite big enough to get them yet! My bump is clearly lopsided as well all to the left, my mum thinks its hilarious.


----------



## ttc_lolly

My baby was head down at 28weeks when I saw the MW and I don't think she's moved. My lady garden :haha: is still a bit sore/achey and there's definite pressure. I'm not engaged but she's definitely getting heavier and weighing me down down there!

Have been to see my friend's newborn today and he was just the cutest little thing! Amber was amazing with him, it's made me even more excited for my little bundle to join us now :yipee:


----------



## Beanonorder

Baby Bell said:


> I just started feeling kicks right under my boobs last night. Im sure baba is looking for my ribs but not quite big enough to get them yet! My bump is clearly lopsided as well all to the left, my mum thinks its hilarious.

Mine is also looking for the ribs! He/she is catching me just under - its not sore (yet) but sometimes it gets quite annoying!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lol beanonorder I think when babies In tummy they have a list of things to tick off before being born........1: play with mummies bladder like a trampoline
2:take mummies food so she starving all the time
3: kick mummy in the ribs etc etc

Guess what?? I'm 27 weeks today, just 10 weeks until I'm induced!! :happydance: can't believe I'm third trimester already!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy 3rd tri baby bell


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay baby bell! Congrats x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Girls in third tri (me tomorrow!) have you started counting the kicks? I've got an app that makes it quite easy, it's 27 weeks you start from isn't it?


----------



## Saradavies89

Had our 3d scan yesterday and she was just perfect, here are a few pics of her smiling at us every time me and OH laughed she smiled was amazing, they also said her head is down and she has been since is was like 25 weeks at my last MW appointment well here she is


----------



## Saradavies89

her looking grumpy


----------



## Saradavies89

That was just the same pic again nvm lol xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey here's my 27 weeks (please excuse the mismatched pjs :dohh: and deflating balloon:haha:) 
Im looking HUGE but the pic is of my big side :haha:
 



Attached Files:







64de7878ae831bf3b6957ef7e90166b6_zps03d6f829.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Sara your scan photo is very cute! Am glad alls well.

Bell that's a brilliant bump. Am jealous!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So cute Sara! Happy baby already.

Fab bump Bell!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.


----------



## ttc_lolly

She's cute Sara :)

Welcome to 3rd tri to the rest of the Snowflakes :yipee: think that's al of us now on the home stretch?

Ocean - I haven't been counting kicks as such, just monitoring her routine etc. Baby has her patterns and I just tend to keep an eye out on when she's usually awake and make sure she's having a wiggle around then :)


----------



## juless

Awww, what adorable 3D pics!! :D Mine with DD were pretty blurry, but she ended up looking so much like them when she was born!

Great bump pic Baby Bell!

I'm not counting kicks either, if I notice she's been quiet for a while I'll lay down, sometimes I'll wiggle my belly around to try to get her to kick me, lol! Poor thing probally never gets to sleep! She's currently hiccuping and I feel it waaay low. I think my bump looks lower now too. Highest I'm now feeling movements are just above my bellybutton, but they are usually lower.


----------



## munch

Sara.... Special pic, love that she is smiling :) 

Great bump Bell....

I am not counting kicks either... Didn't for last two pregnancies either. I personally don't think it's necessary, you seem to know when bub is likely to be awake and then I just make sure he is having a good squirm around :)


----------



## RoosterBebe

Nice bump Bell :)


----------



## Kels815

Love all the bump pictures ladies!! Everyone looks fantastic! I love seeing how everyone is carrying their babies!!! :) 

I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow and I go in for my glucose test. Fingers crossed I pass because I've been craving candy and chocolate!!! All the Halloween candy in the stores isn't helping... Haha! 

We decided on a name William Bradford! Thinking of calling him "Ford" though.... 
DH and his dad have the first name William but neither of them go by William... So we are trying to follow that trend. Bradford is my dad, brother, and great grandfathers middle name. I would like to call him Brad but my dad goes by that name so DH said no. Ford is different and derived from Bradford so I hope DH will agree. He wants to wait until LO is born to decide. (I think it's because he wants to keep it a secret and he knows I can't keep my mouth shut) ;)


----------



## Beanonorder

I've started counting kicks. I found an app for my phone so when I have some quiet time I just count. Hasn't taken me more than 15 minutes so far so its all fun!

I'm really starting to struggle with backache now and its worrying me a little. I feel big but everyone keeps telling me how lucky I am that I'm not that big! Whats going to happen when I'm even bigger?! :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

How did I miss your bump pic Baby Bell :dohh: it's beautiful! So neat x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lovely bumps and scan pics! I guess I've learnt his routine too.

Third tri today!! :happydance: :happydance: can't believe it! X


----------



## Saradavies89

. 

I wish my belly looked like a proper pregnant bump wen I'm dressed you can't see it unless I'm in tight clothes n then I jus look like I've gained weight :-( I dread seeing someone I know that doesn't no I'm pregnant and them just thinking god Sara gaining the pounds lol ill try n post s pic of my bump now, but for sum reason the same pic just keeps posting lol


----------



## Bean66

Jules - what a tragic story. It really isn't worth it. 

Bell - lovely bump.

Sara - such a cute pucture.

Midwife hasn't said anything to me about kicks. She has mentioned importance of reduced movement so if I haven't felt baby in a while I chill out and check for 'her'.

Think baby is still high, although no real rib kicks. Midwife thinks baby is head down. Not felt hiccups yet. Can't wait.

Bean - where is your back ache? Presuming lower back? Ice it daily. About 15 minutes and do some gentle stretches. I linked some you tube clips on a trend called Holy Sciatica which should help. Highly recommend pregnancy yoga. Hope it eases.

Well the weather has turned her. Proper autumnal! Hoping I can get to Christmas without buying a maturnity coat. Going for layers and a wrap cardie.


----------



## Bean66

Sara - your bump is so cute.

I love how we all carry differently. I'll post my 3rd tri bump pic later.


----------



## Chloe597

sara, love the 3D image! And you have a cute bump! Everyone carries differently. Did you do a lot of working out prior to getting pregnant? Sometimes having strong ab muscles helps keep your tummy tighter during pregnancy, or so i've heard. 

Bell, you also have a lovely bump! 

Congrats to everyone in their 3rd tri! 

I haven't counted kicks yet, but i definitely pay attention when I know she is typically awake and kicking. My doctor hasn't said anything yet about kick counting. I am a little more paranoid about it than a lot probably because a distant cousin of mine stopped feeling baby's movement and had to have an emergency c-section 2 months early because the cord was in a knot. I pretty much freak out if i don't notice movement at her normal time and i start poking my stomach until i feel her respond :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I started counting kicks at 28 weeks because the doctor told me to and gave me a chart. It sometimes worries me because I find that baby kicks plenty throughout the day but she doesn't seem to have a real pattern. Some mornings she is very active others she is lazy and or gentle. I worry that one day I won't get the kicks I need by the time I need them, but so far so good.


----------



## Evian260

I haven't been asked to do kick counts yet but I mentally track when I'm laying down or when she starts moving around....


----------



## toothfairy29

I asked my midwife at 28 wks about counting kicks, she said they don't get you to count kicks anymore in UK. Just to be aware of whats normal movement for your baby and to call them if you don't feel baby is moving as much as normal.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Hey i know this is kinda late but my DD is Dec 24th :) with a lil boy!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Welcome Kayla! Christmas eve baba how exciting!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Welcome kayla! Same as me x


----------



## toothfairy29

Welcome kayla! This is a lovely little thread!!


----------



## juless

Welcome Kayla!
Hope everyone has had a good day! I've been feeling off all day. Headache, nausea, reaaally bad muscle pains down low. Just not feeling well.


----------



## Bean66

Welcome Kayla! I'm due on the 24th too!

Juless - sorry you don't feel good. Hope you feel better tomorrow. Drink plenty of water. :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome & congrats Kayla :hi: never too late to join the party, I'll add you on to the list :flower:

Sorry you're not feeling good juless :hugs: take it easy (that is, as easy as you possibly can be whilst being heavily pregnant and looking after a toddler!) 

I finally gave in and got all of the baby's clothes out tonight :) I've only got newborn & 0-3 sizes, will start buying bigger once she's here. I've got sooooo much, I hadn't realised how crazy I'd gone :rofl: oh well - better to have too much rather than not enough! It's all currently being washed and I shall dry, fold and start putting it all away tomorrow. So exciting! I got my Moses basket (or bassinet to you ladies over the pond) on Saturday too. I'm pretty much ready to go now. Just need to do my hospital bag still and pick up a few other little bits x


----------



## stark18

We had an appointment today and things still seem to be going very well. We scheduled our next appointment and last ultrasound in two weeks. It makes things seem soo close. I am slowly becoming very anxious about the birth. I was told at this point in my first pregnancy that if he didn't turn we would be having a c-section, and I knew he wasn't going to turn so I never really thought about the birth. I'm worried about baby's size and everything else lol. My son was two weeks early and weighed 8lbs 9oz, so if this one goes full term it could be a fairly big baby...I guess we will see when the time comes.


----------



## toothfairy29

Good morning snowflakes. 

30 weeks today for me and blu! Happy 30 wks blu!

It seems we're all starting to get a little nervous now. Ive also been a bit ill for a couple of days, feeling very sick and needing the toilet lots! Sorry tmi! Was really crampy yesterday and tired. I wondered if maybe baby had spun head down and was pressing on bowel/nerves differently. I really can't tell by kicks or feel where he is. He still seems to be everywhere! I was told at scan at 27 wks he was breech and quite big.


----------



## Saradavies89

I've never really worked out tbh but always had pretty good tummy no matter how much weight I put on it always went bk flat n toned after losing weight, I'm not expecting it this time though lol xxx


----------



## kitty2385

I wonder who will be first for their baby to arrive on this thread... and the last one of 2012?! Very exciting!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lol kitty you read my mind! It'll be so exciting when whoever has their first........I always feel so far behind everyone in this thread, so it'll be exciting to read as everyone has their bundle of joy!


----------



## toothfairy29

I bet I'll be the last!!!!!! I am an early snow flake 4th Dec but I reckon I'll go really late and have to be induced!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

i know how u feel baby bell i feel like the last on this thread too i havent even hit 3rd tri yet grrr lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww you never know girls! I had to be induced 2 weeks early with DD but I'm hoping to go naturally this time, and I'd love to make it to 40 weeks... I wouldn't mind going over a few days actually! My birthday is December and so I'd love the baby's to be too :)

I wonder how many Jan 2013 snowflakes we will have!


----------



## toothfairy29

We might even get some November sparklers??

I know it is unusual but I am hoping I DONT have baby early. I am really really into Christmas and its partly the fact that my teenagers aren't interested in the magic of it anymore that has made me broody again! So I love the thought of a brand newborn baby at christmas this year. I even refer to him as my Christmas pudding I am cooking. I really hope for this reason he comes in December. 

From a practical point of view December is better for us also as my husband is an electricial in sop fitting. Most years he goes quiet from early/mid december until mid Jan and usually ends up with 4 - 6 weeks off as not many companies want shops building/fitting at this time of year. If baby comes in November he will still have a couple weeks off with us and then will probably end up off until mid Jan. This would be lovely for me but as he is self employed we can't afford this.

He has programmed start of Labour for 7am on Monday 3rd December into his iPhone calander as he said he prefers labour to start after a good night sleep and on a monday so he doesn't start a fresh weeks work!!

Ha ha ha if only it was this easy to plan!!!


----------



## LillyLee

I really really don't want this baby to come early. I don't feel prepared at all and am starting to get extremely scared. It would be fantastic if she could go a few days late and let me earn more paid leave time to take off with her.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm hoping lo comes only 1 day early so that he can be born on DH's birthday. We'll see - everyone who looks at me says I'll never make it to December. I think it's because I'm huge. Although I don't see how people think that's a nice thing to say. 

Babies come when they're ready so it will be quite exciting when we all start having our "this is it" moments. Just think, in 7 weeks baby will be full term and in 10 weeks I'll be at my due date. I'm so excited to meet my little man :cloud9:


----------



## toothfairy29

I was thinking the same this morning Blu! 7 weeks doesn't sound very long at all does it?!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am 31 weeks tomorrow 6 weeks till full term im hoping for 38weeks (will probs go over now i have said that) so mid November as i feel so crappy this time round! Ive more or less got my hospital bag packed, everything is here for baby just waiting now really...


----------



## ttc_lolly

I still can't believe how close we all are. I decided to get a move on, and sorted through all baby's clothes last night. They are all washed and smelling gorgeous, and are currently hanging out to dry :) I've had DD's old bouncer chair out too, stripped that down and will wash the fabrics along with my moses basket fabrics later or tomorrow. Then all I have to do is my hospital bag!


----------



## caz & bob

can you put me down for 23rd dec i am due 12week 5 days wooppp x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies....

you might remember I have been concerned about my bump being small and posted a photo last week at 29 weeks. I have been feeling a bit off it for a couple of days and have had an upset tummy. Bump feels different I think too. Each scan I have had or midwife exam so far I have been told baby is breech. I really cant tell myself by feeling. I wondered if maybe he has turned over the last couple of days and this is why I have felt different? I also think my bump actually looks bigger and a definite pregnancy shape today?

What do you think? These photos are only a week apart. Left is 29 wks, right is today 30 wks. Can you see any difference at all???
 



Attached Files:







29wks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









30 wks.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyLee

Definite difference toothfairy! So beautiful too!


----------



## toothfairy29

LillyLee said:


> Definite difference toothfairy! So beautiful too!

:blush::blush: aw thanks Lilly!!!!!:blush::blush:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can defo tell a difference too miss toothfairy :) beautiful bumpage! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

caz & bob said:


> can you put me down for 23rd dec i am due 12week 5 days wooppp x x x

Just went to add you to the list, but you must have requested to be put on a while back because you are already there!


----------



## toothfairy29

ttc_lolly said:


> I can defo tell a difference too miss toothfairy :) beautiful bumpage! x

Not as beautiful as yours though Lolly!! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Toothfairy - I feel like we're having twin pregnancies b/c our bodies go through the same thing lol. Fab bump pic!

My stomach as been awfully off the past few days and I keep wondering if he has turned as well. He was breech early on and I think he's turned (hoping so anyways). Do you think my doc will tell me if I ask - or does she have to do a scan for that?

I'll take a bump pic when I get home tonight :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Toothfairy - I feel like we're having twin pregnancies b/c our bodies go through the same thing lol. Fab bump pic!
> 
> My stomach as been awfully off the past few days and I keep wondering if he has turned as well. He was breech early on and I think he's turned (hoping so anyways). Do you think my doc will tell me if I ask - or does she have to do a scan for that?
> 
> I'll take a bump pic when I get home tonight :)

We do have a lot of similarities, I even got my BFP same day as you it seems! I think it makes sense that baby moving can cause upset tummy? I am sure your doc will be able to tell you if baby has moved. When do you go? I have midwife next tuesday at 31 weeks and am hoping she will be able to tell me then.

Anyone else have the occasional popping or clicking sound coming from bump when baby moves??? Any idea what it is? I googled it and some seem to think its babys joints clicking but I dont like to thing that this is what it is!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Diego a difference tooth fairy I feel like I'm small as well tho but I just think everyone is different and if there was somethin ring with bein small the MW would say somethin xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

My friend has that clicking sound coming from her bump too TF - she googled the hell out of it and all she could come up with was baby's joints too! Very strange! 

Do you think my baby has enough clothes!?! :rofl:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/5645BD49-AEC4-4261-8DFD-7783400B927D-5421-00000487E2B3E0E8.jpg

I didn't realise how much I'd got until I got it all out and started to sort through it for washing. This is just newborn and 0-3!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha ha lolly!!!!!! Are you planning on changing her for every feed???


----------



## Krippy

Lolly....That is hilarious! You will be changing after every feeding and pee and poop! lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I go to the dr on Thursday Toothfairy. 

Sorry, hun. I have no idea what a clicking sound is. Maybe ask midwife? 

Wow Lolly! Are you expecting two of them? lol. I'm not one to talk, we have quite a few things from the first shower and I expect we'll get mostly clothes at the second shower sine most of the furniture type items have already been purchased.


----------



## Baby Bell

Toothfairy defiantly a difference in your bump!

Lolly that's a crazy amount of clothes, you will have to ask family for 6-9 month gifts for baby. Lol


----------



## Bean66

toothfairy29 said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> Toothfairy - I feel like we're having twin pregnancies b/c our bodies go through the same thing lol. Fab bump pic!
> 
> My stomach as been awfully off the past few days and I keep wondering if he has turned as well. He was breech early on and I think he's turned (hoping so anyways). Do you think my doc will tell me if I ask - or does she have to do a scan for that?
> 
> I'll take a bump pic when I get home tonight :)
> 
> We do have a lot of similarities, I even got my BFP same day as you it seems! I think it makes sense that baby moving can cause upset tummy? I am sure your doc will be able to tell you if baby has moved. When do you go? I have midwife next tuesday at 31 weeks and am hoping she will be able to tell me then.
> 
> Anyone else have the occasional popVping or clicking sound coming from bump when baby moves??? Any idea what it is? I googled it and some seem to think its babys joints clicking but I dont like to thing that this is what it is!!Click to expand...

Where abouts is the click/pop coming from? Middle bump, near ribs, always to one side?

Is it just when baby moves or when you move?

Lolly - that's alot of clothes!! Lol!


----------



## Bean66

Lovely bump toothfairy! Can def see a difference.

Mine's funny, my 26week bump pic looks bigger than my 27werk bump!


----------



## toothfairy29

Bean I think the popping clicking sound comes from various places and is always when baby is moving?


----------



## Bean66

toothfairy29 said:


> Bean I think the popping clicking sound comes from various places and is always when baby is moving?


Mmmmm have no idea then. Sorry. I've known pregnant women have a clicking sound from the cartilage which attaches to the ribs but this would be in one area. Will have a think.

Here are my bump pictures. 26 weeks is left with the longer sleeve top on.
 



Attached Files:







26WeekBump.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









27Week Bump.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyof2girlz

31 weeks (in two hours)
 



Attached Files:







31wks.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bean66

Great bump Mof2G


----------



## mummyof2girlz

I had that clicking with my first pregnancy i think its quite common... My bbs are leaking!!! loads and most of my tops are smelling of sour milk not bought breast pads yet think i may have to its horrible... My hands and ankles are swollen so ive been moaning on like this all day my dh is fed up of listening to me, i am seeing my midwife tomorrow hopefully FX i live in catterick garrison we are completely flooded been a nightmare people canoeing down the street, rivers bursting, schools are shut till at least thursday and its still raining glad i am not due yet most routes to the hospital are closed... sorry to moan lol i am starting to annoy myself!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thought id upload some pics of our floods :cry: thinking of getting my dingy out :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







flood3.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6









flood1.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 5









flood2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









flood4.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh that is bad mummyof2girlz hope your all ok, thats so scary!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

luckily i am on a hill so my house is fine its more flash floods to worry about as we live down from moors. Our main river has just burst its already one of the most dangerous in england been an incredibly crazy day!! Luckily the army are on hand to dish out sand bags..


----------



## Bean66

Omg mummyof2gs! That's awful. Stay safe!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha ladies I know! You should have seen my OH's face when I had to keep leaving the room to go out and fetch another bag full of clothes in :rofl: Ahhh well! I got majority of them preloved, some still brand new and I didn't pay a lot so I should be able to make my money back if I resell them :thumbup:

Beautiful bumps ladies :) I still can't get over how we are all so close to the end now when it only seems like yesterday I started this thread. I'm getting anxious about the birth but really, really excited about welcoming the baby into our family!

Mummy, that flooding looks crazy :wacko: I've seen different parts of the country on the news and don't know how you are all coping. It's good you live on a hill though!


----------



## toothfairy29

That's pretty bad flooding! Stay nice and safe! I am in Yorkshire and my work was flooded twice in the summer floods. So far it's ok. I live about 10 miles from where I work and really high up. Our worst weather is usually the snow!!! We always get it bad whenever there is a sniff of it in the country! It's a worry I have with baby due December!


----------



## munch

Wow this post moved 5 pages overnight (my night :)).

Lolly, stacks of clothes and if your anything like me you won't be able to help yourself and still buy a few more. Baby girls clothes are sooo adorable! 

Mummy of 2, that's a lot of water! Glad your up on a hill. Hope it resides soon and there is not too much damage :( 

We are all getting close but it still feels a long way off to me. I feel impatient to meet our little man more than anything. School holidays here so it's been full on. My folks offered to have the girls today and overnight so DH can do something together, (he has the day off). I am soooo looking forward to some child free time :) :) but will miss them!


----------



## munch

Toothfairy, thats a massive change in bump shape! It's amazing, LO must have really shifted :) 

I am loving all bump pics! You all look gorgeous!!


----------



## stark18

Baby had the hiccups this evening and my son (who is three) was able to feel them. His reaction was so cute, smiling and laughing. He cannot wait until the baby gets here and asks when she will be here everyday. I hope he is as excited when she arrives.


----------



## juless

Wow, this thread flew today! :) Lots to catch up on! Great bump pics everyone! I'm going to take my 30 week one soon! I think it's just my second this whole pregnancy, poor baby! Lolly, love all the clothes! I just finished going through DD's and it felt great to organize it all. She is now in size 4 or 5, so I had a TON of things since she was outgrowing everything so fast. I got rid of a lot of stuff that I didn't like too much, or didn't need. Gave it to my sister for her little girl. Luckily I hardly bought any of the items, all given to me or hand me downs. Most of what I did buy was second-hand. I now have size 0-3 and 3-6 in 2 drawers. Still need to wash it but I plan on doing that over the next few days or maybe on the weekend. I still have too many sleepers though, will be narrowing those down a bit more! I realize how little I really used with DD, it was overwhelming me having so much, needed to get rid of some. Think it's because we are in a very small home so I need to minimize everything. I am still very overwhelmed thinking about how we're going to fit everything and what to do when baby needs to move out of our room, etc. (will have to share a room with her sister - will be a nightmare I'm guessing for the first little while!). But we'll manage! I think it's my nesting instincts stressing me out about it!

Oh, and caz & bob!! Welcome to the thread! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exactly the same here Juless... I remember not using an awful lot with DD so why I have gone and bought so much stuff is beyond me :dohh: too excited I guess! I'll be able to resell it all on anyway so not too worried about that. Our place is pretty small too, and the girls will have to roomshare once the baby's out of our room. Feel bad for DD having to share her own little space, just hoping the baby sleeps as well as her big sis did otherwise it'll be a nightmare with baby waking DD up at night! Trying not to think too much about it right now...!


----------



## juless

Same here, lolly! Just trying to put it out of my mind until we actually have to deal with it, lol! Also, if money wasn't so tight I know I'd be buying a few more outfits here and there. I guess it's a good thing we're broke right now! hehe


----------



## Fifipots

ttc_lolly said:


> Exactly the same here Juless... I remember not using an awful lot with DD so why I have gone and bought so much stuff is beyond me :dohh: too excited I guess! I'll be able to resell it all on anyway so not too worried about that. Our place is pretty small too, and the girls will have to roomshare once the baby's out of our room. Feel bad for DD having to share her own little space, just hoping the baby sleeps as well as her big sis did otherwise it'll be a nightmare with baby waking DD up at night! Trying not to think too much about it right now...!

My 2 girls have shared since honey was 6months old and Olivia has never been woken by her, once this ones bigger she'll be sharing the same room too so I'll have 3 girls sleeping in the same room! Think it'll be like a sleepover party every night!!!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

well i made it to midwife for my 31 wk appointment water is residing a bit thank god! Am only measuring a week ahead now, she said babys heart rate is very fast and she would have guessed a girl! Anyone expecting a boy with a heart rate well over 150bpm? Think she has just worried me now i have got a scan next Thurs so will be getting them to check again! I have so much baby boy clothes Its unreal.. baby is head down and well into my pelvis which is Whats causing my pain. And i have to monitor the fluid i keep losing if it carries on she will test it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's a relief to here Fifipots :) I shared a room with one of my sisters and remember loving it! We'd often end up snuggling together in one bed, would love it if my girls grew up as close!

Happy 31 weeks mummyof2 :yipee: that HB rate is just an old wives tale, I wouldn't worry too much about it x


----------



## Saradavies89

Having my first feeling rough day today I hope this isn't the start of me feeling bad xxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ttc_lolly said:


> That's a relief to here Fifipots :) I shared a room with one of my sisters and remember loving it! We'd often end up snuggling together in one bed, would love it if my girls grew up as close!
> 
> Happy 31 weeks mummyof2 :yipee: that HB rate is just an old wives tale, I wouldn't worry too much about it x

yeah from what Ive seen online sounds like rubbish. Did worry me tho Ive really prepared for a boy! What would i do if it came out a girl ha ha oh god my husband would be gutted he is so happy to have a boy on the way... He actually accused me of making the babys thingy fall off in front of the midwife she thought it was hilarious! lol


----------



## MrsBunny13

As we're all having xmas babies, i thought i should share this.

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Reindeer-Dress-Up/465887,default,pd.html

yes, I have bought one! and yes, when my son is 18 and i get out his '1st xmas photos' he will hate me - but i couldn't resist because it's soooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Bean66

That's so cute. I hope my baby is here for christmas!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

MrsBunny13 said:


> As we're all having xmas babies, i thought i should share this.
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Reindeer-Dress-Up/465887,default,pd.html
> 
> yes, I have bought one! and yes, when my son is 18 and i get out his '1st xmas photos' he will hate me - but i couldn't resist because it's soooooooooooooooo cute!!

It's a good job I kept this from my DD's first Christmas then ;)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/reindeer2.jpg

Might be a bit big though, damn! :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

LOLLY!!!!!!! Thats just the cutest thing I ever saw!!!!!!! I wasn't sure until I saw your little one in it!!!! Is it an indoors outfit/babygrow or more a pramsuit/snowsuit?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha I'm glad my daughter has picked up the power of persuasion early :lol:

It's more of an indoor outfit I think... it's like a thin velour type material. It could be put over clothes and used for outside, probably not thick enough for winter though xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Omg too cute!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

That is soooo cute! I wonder if they have that here in the US?


----------



## caz & bob

aw so cute think i will have buy my baby girl a christmas outfit if she comes on time due 23rd xx


----------



## MrsBunny13

so far (touch wood) my pregnancy has been good so far. ive had a couple of little panics, but i think that just comes with being a first time mum! the only thing i dont like is these little bouts of breathlessness!! they're so strange, because i can get them when im sitting down - im not eve exerting myself. they dont come very often, but it makes it feel like my heart is pounding out of my chest!! the joys of pregnancy hey? hope everyone else is wellx


----------



## kitty2385

awww lolly so cute!! :D my sister bought 'christmas pyjamas' for baby for xmas and ive had my instructions that she has to sleep in them on xmas eve so she wakes up in xmas pjs! She is obsessed with Christmas and her 2 girls have xmas pjs every year without fail lol!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all how is everyone feeling today. i cant wait until saturday. im getting my 3d 4d ultrasound im so excited!!


----------



## Evian260

My 4D scan is Sunday!!!


----------



## nickibrum

Sooo jealous! 

We would have been having our 3D/4D scan this weekend but as we are high risk we have been getting loads of photos on the NHS so we agreed to cancel it and save the money :( 

Im feeling good. 30 weeks +3 now and not feeling bad at all! occasionally feel very uncomfortable as I can find a position to sit in that suits me. I am constantly warm aswell and its about 8 degrees outside lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning snowflakes :flower:

I'm doing well. I hope everyone else is as well.

We decided to pass on the 3d/4d ultrasound b/c of price. And since I can feel him I'm much more ok. I think it was just the long time at the beginning of pregnancy when you can feel lo and not knowing that I was so gun ho on having one to make sure he was ok. But money is tight now too so we'll pass. 

Drs appointment later today. Anyone else itchy? I put lotion on but it doesn't help. I feel like there's something on me, especially when I go to lay down at night.


----------



## Saradavies89

Had MW appointment today and I was asking how the roughly guess the weight of babies and she said its loads easier obv when your bigger and can feel the baby, but she said to me if she is to go of my chart now and cz I'm so tall ill b havin roughly a 8/9lb baby And I thought I was small xxxxx


----------



## daydream

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Drs appointment later today. Anyone else itchy? I put lotion on but it doesn't help. I feel like there's something on me, especially when I go to lay down at night.

Me with the itching! I've been using Aveeno itch relief lotion which has helped the past few days.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Kitty that's so cute! I'm a bit like your sister, I love Christmas sooo much :haha:

Enjoy your 4D scans bbygurl and Evian :) I hope to see a picture of both your little beauties!

Nicki - I am constantly warm too! I'm just glad the weather here has cooled down because I was really suffering with that heatwave we had.

No itching for me yet - how severe is it Blu? Mention it to your doctor because I know if it's quite painful or constant it can possibly mean problems, but if it's just your normal, mild skin stretching itching then that's ok (but very annoying!) GL at your appts ladies :flower:

31 weeks today for me :yipee: 6 weeks until full term!


----------



## LillyLee

Whoo Hoo!!! Got my carseat in the mail yesterday! :yipee: I'm so excited and can't wait to install it but DH is making me wait!


----------



## Evian260

blu - I had itchy skin with my first pregnancy. It's normal... I got Aveeno like the other poster suggested :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

It's not severe - it's just annoying. Makes me feel like i'm crazy b/c there's nothing there, no rash, bumps, spots or anything. Just the need to scratch.


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey girls

Oh flabby girls have a great time at all your 3d scans......can't wait to see the pics:thumbup: we not getting them cause we having so many scans cause I'm high risk so decided to save our money. 

Blu I get itchy skin now and again....really annoying but it's not painful or cosistant so I'm not too bothered by it.

Lillylee yay on the arrival of your carseat. I'm too excited as well......I'm itching to pack my hospital bag but my oh says to wait until I'm on Matty leave at 33 weeks. Which I suppose makes sense, but I want to be doing stuff! Lol 

Im sooooo bored today! I have a day off, but my OH is working a long day and won't finish till 8 pm. Iv cleaned (scrubbed from top to bottom) the bathroom and kitchen, I should do the living room but can't be bothered my bump to big and all I want to do now is watch crap tv and eat junk food. Lol :dohh:


----------



## LillyLee

I know how you feel about the junk food BabyBell, LO told me (demanded) that she needed onion rings at lunch today. Bring on the comfort food!


----------



## Baby Bell

Ohhhh onion rings.........the crisps or actual onion rings? Either way I now want them both:haha: I'm so desperate for junk food I just ate tomato flavoured crisps (only ones left cause no one likes them.........I think they are evil for putting them in multipacks!)


----------



## san fran shan

Late to the group here, but I am due December 24th and I am team blue and pink! I couldn't vote in the poll because there was no option for that.


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh twins!! Congratulations and welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats & welcome san fran shan :hi: I'll add you to our list!

:dohh: Sorry, completely forgot about girl/boy twins when putting up the poll!


----------



## san fran shan

Haha, its ok :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Welcome san fran shan! And congrats on your twins.


----------



## stark18

Terrible headache, sore throat, and I'm soo tired. I just want to sleep! Too bad I cannot get even remotely comfortable. Oh the joys of pregnancy. 

I feel like all I'm doing is complaining all the time. At least my OH is being supportive :shrug: Hopefully I can get over this and then I will be less bitchy.


----------



## bbygurl719

the only way i was able to get the 3d 4d scan is that was the only hing i asked for my birthday which was July 19th. but knew i had to wait until sept/oct for it so my gramma my mom my hubby n myself pitched in for it. n were im going to get it done at i can bring family n friends with me. they have a special room with a bi screen tv so they can watch the whoe thing.i will get 2 color photos, 7 black n white photos a cd of al the photos they take, a dvd of the entire ultrasound, a girf bag and a 15 dollar gift card to go back. i will definetly post some pics probably on monday as i usualy dont get on, on the weekends. OH YEAH TODAY IM FINALLY MAE IT TO THE THIRD TRIMESTER. I CANT BELIEVE IT WENT BY SO FAST I STILL FEEL LIKE IT WASNT THAT LONG AGO THAT I HIT 3RD TRI WITH AARYELLA!!


----------



## bbygurl719

o n ill take a bump pic in a lil while n post!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww congrats on third tri bbygurl! Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## Baby Bell

Welcome to 3rd BBgurl :hugs: 

Stark, hope you feel better soon!

I just watched man versus food.......it used to make me feel sick watching that show, now it makes me feel hungry:dohh: just had an apple which did nothing for me, I'm now dreaming of a bacon sandwich.....thik I'm gonna break soon!mmmmm bacon!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome to the final stretch bbygurl :)

Awww baby bell, that programmes sometimes makes me wana vom and others makes me starving :rofl: get the bacon out!!! I'll be round in 10 for my sarnie ;) ha!


----------



## Baby Bell

Haha lolly your more than welcome! Bacon is now under the grill........too excited! :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Haha. I'm the same way. I walked into work this morning and asked my coworker what she was eating b/c it smelled good and made me hungry. It was only like 8:00 in the morning!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's this superhuman sense of smell. Not so good when it's something gross we can smell, but when it's tasty food.... hmmmmmm!!

Baby... London to Dundee, ok might take me a little longer than 10mins! :haha: Save me some!


----------



## Baby Bell

Sorry Lolly it's all gone...........but it was soooooooooo yummy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha ahhhhh! Well as logn as you enjoyed it that's all that matters ;) I'm definitely sending OH to the shop on his way home to get bacon for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh also, to all of the UK ladies - have you seen on the news about the whooping cough ''epidemic'' that's going around? As of today they are recommending all ladies in late pregnancy (28-32 weeks) to have the vaccine. I think this vaccine is standard in the US for pregnant ladies anyway?

I'm on the fence... I hate the thought of having any kind of vaccine whilst pregnant, but obviously I want to do the best for my baby. Just trying to do a bit of research in to it now and then make my mind up if it's for me or not. I've already been offered the flu jab and am still considering whether or not to have that done x


----------



## Baby Bell

I think I'm going to speak to my midwife when I see her on Thursday about the vaccine lolly. But as far as I know there are no high risks and benefits will outway any risks, il probably take it. :thumbup:


----------



## san fran shan

I thought you couldn't get the whooping cough vaccine while pregnant and had to get it right after delivery???? I definitely could be wrong. I got the whooping cough vaccine like a year ago, so I am OK. I made my husband go get the vaccine, as well as my parents. He needs to ask his mom to get it since she will be coming to help out too. Everyone here is also talking about the flu shot right now as well. I am also nervous about getting any vaccines while pregnant. I am at low risk for the flu because I am working from home full time til the babies come and can't get out much as it is. My husband and I agree, I will not be getting the flu shot. I have never gotten it in the past and have never had the flu...just head colds. Knock on wood this isn't the 1st year I get it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It wasn't recommended for pregnant ladies but now because of an outbreak here they are saying it's better to get it :shrug: they say the vaccine can help protect the baby, as it's deadly for infants if they catch it (there have been 8 infant deaths in an area here recently). I'm just doing some research in to the vaccine and will then make my mind up. Sweden abandoned the vaccine as it was ''ineffective'' back in the 70's and there was also an outbreak in San Diego in 2010 and 2/3rds of the ill were those that had been vaccinated. I just want to be absolutely sure it's going to help rather than do any harm. 

I'm a bit wary of vaccines and meds during pregnancy since the whole thalidomide disaster though :wacko: so probably why I'm extra weary.


----------



## san fran shan

So if you get it right after baby is born, isn't that just as good? They mostly get whooping cough from mom. Not expecting you to know, just wondering out loud. It is super important to make sure anyone coming around you baby has the vaccine...partner, grand parents, siblings, day care provider, etc.


----------



## LillyLee

To be totally honest about vaccines DH and I don't believe in them at all. (I'm not trying to start a vaccine debate etc just stating my opinion, especially for pregnancy). In the past 10 years the only year I've had the flu is the year I got the flu shot. Same for the 3 years in a row DH received the flu shot (because of military). Here in the states they are actually releasing reports that a lot of ppl actually contracting whooping cough are the people who have already been vaccinated against it because apparently children aren't receiving enough boosters and the immunity wears off. I think in England you guys may not have the same DTaP that we have and may be able to get them separately which if I was going to choose vaccines at all, would be my choice. We're denying shots for LO when she's born and from here on out not getting any for ourselves either.


----------



## ttc_lolly

san fran shan said:


> So if you get it right after baby is born, isn't that just as good? They mostly get whooping cough from mom. Not expecting you to know, just wondering out loud. It is super important to make sure anyone coming around you baby has the vaccine...partner, grand parents, siblings, day care provider, etc.

From what I'm reading online, that sounds about right. Anyone close to the baby should be vaccinated, so I might ask if I can get it done at the hospital after the birth and get my OH to go get it done at the doctors. 

It's unethical to test on pregnant women so I'm just a bit iffy about having it done with so little research into it's effectiveness on pregnant ladies and their babies, and if/and how much harm could be caused.

Lilly - I'm not completely anti-vax (I do believe SOME have their place), but I do like to do my research fully. We had DD vaccinated but after lots and lots and LOTS of reeading up we decided to delay all of the programmes. I'll do the same again this time round. No debates here though I hope ;) we'll get enough of those when we are all in Baby Club... people tear you apart in there :rofl:


----------



## LillyLee

ttc_lolly said:


> Lilly - I'm not completely anti-vax (I do believe SOME have their place), but I do like to do my research fully. We had DD vaccinated but after lots and lots and LOTS of reeading up we decided to delay all of the programmes. I'll do the same again this time round. No debates here though I hope ;) we'll get enough of those when we are all in Baby Club... people tear you apart in there :rofl:

Too true...makes me not even want to join Baby Club with as catty as some people can get. Best bet is to not even reply to them. We used to not be totally anti-vax until DH had an awful reaction to the anthrax vaccine. I wish there were ways to separate them in the states, but as far as I know it's the combo or nothing. :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep, that was my worry with the MMR jab. I would have preferred DD to have them all individually rather than combined but the NHS do not offer it. I even looked into going private but one of them no longer have a single vaccine (possibly mumps, but I can't really remember). Each to their own on this IMO, you do what's best for your own x


----------



## toothfairy29

I'll definitely be getting it. I'm a dentist and one of my 2 jobs is in really deprived inner city clinic and come into contact with all kinds of things as you can imagine!! I have to be immunised to the max with various things like hep b, tb etc or can't legally work!! So pretty used to having to have them. Can understand everyone has their own opinions though.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I won't be getting it, I'm not high risk to coming into contact with it tbh and I don't think there has been enough research into it, that's just my opinion


----------



## Bean66

I'm going to be doing some reading. There has been 9 deaths in the UK but over 4000 cases. 

If anyone finds any good research please can you share. I'll do the same.

Other that worrying about whooping cough, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Bean66

ocean_pearl said:


> I won't be getting it, I'm not high risk to coming into contact with it tbh and I don't think there has been enough research into it, that's just my opinion

That's my general opinion too. I def won't be getting the flu jab.


----------



## LillyLee

Bean66 said:


> I'm going to be doing some reading. There has been 9 deaths in the UK but over 4000 cases.
> 
> If anyone finds any good research please can you share. I'll do the same.
> 
> Other that worrying about whooping cough, hope everyone is doing well.

It's usually good to know if the people who died were vaccinated/partially vaccinated/unvaccinated so you have something to base the final opinion on. Also, how old were they, did they have any pre-existing conditions or immunity suppressing diseases or if it was infants who died were they too young to have received the full series of shots? These are usually the things I'm looking for when I do my research and read about the VPD epidemics. All of these things can be reasons why someone would have died especially in the case of elderly/already sick/too young to get all shots.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies,

I actually got both the flu and Tdap (whooping cough) vaccinations at my appointment yesterday. I'm not a fan of medications/vaccine while pregnant but I also work at a university and am constantly exposed to people and their germs. So I'm used to getting vaccines to protect myself. I don't think the doctor would give me something if the benefit didn't outweigh the cost but I definitely agree that's it's a personal choice for everyone.


----------



## Bean66

LillyLee said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be doing some reading. There has been 9 deaths in the UK but over 4000 cases.
> 
> If anyone finds any good research please can you share. I'll do the same.
> 
> Other that worrying about whooping cough, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> It's usually good to know if the people who died were vaccinated/partially vaccinated/unvaccinated so you have something to base the final opinion on. Also, how old were they, did they have any pre-existing conditions or immunity suppressing diseases or if it was infants who died were they too young to have received the full series of shots? These are usually the things I'm looking for when I do my research and read about the VPD epidemics. All of these things can be reasons why someone would have died especially in the case of elderly/already sick/too young to get all shots.Click to expand...

Sorry should have said the 9 were under 10weeks. 302 cases under 3 months. Not sure about vaccination? I think we start whooping vac at 8weeks? 

Very unlikely mother was vaccinated as wasn't routine here.


----------



## LillyLee

Bean66 said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be doing some reading. There has been 9 deaths in the UK but over 4000 cases.
> 
> If anyone finds any good research please can you share. I'll do the same.
> 
> Other that worrying about whooping cough, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> It's usually good to know if the people who died were vaccinated/partially vaccinated/unvaccinated so you have something to base the final opinion on. Also, how old were they, did they have any pre-existing conditions or immunity suppressing diseases or if it was infants who died were they too young to have received the full series of shots? These are usually the things I'm looking for when I do my research and read about the VPD epidemics. All of these things can be reasons why someone would have died especially in the case of elderly/already sick/too young to get all shots.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry should have said the 9 were under 10weeks. 302 cases under 3 months. Not sure about vaccination? I think we start whooping vac at 8weeks?
> 
> Very unlikely mother was vaccinated as wasn't routine here.Click to expand...

Standard schedule in US is 2,4,6,18 months and between 4-6 years for a booster of the pertussis vaccination. So while sad, the ones who passed away were too young to be completely protected anyway.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah, that's why they want to vaccinate pregnant women to help protect the 0-3month olds. I'm sceptical. Only just really heard about this, will do proper research in the next few days.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies,

Wow, this thread moves! I&#8217;ve been traveling for 5 weeks from Papua New Guinea, via Italy to see the inlaws, and now am in Canada, settling in and starting to get ready to welcome the little one in December. It&#8217;s taken me more than a few days to read back through all of the posts since I left off. So good to see the bump pics and hear all of the stories!

Also good to know that so many things that have been mentioned here I have been wondering about as well, from shortness of breath to still having crazy dreams, making piles of pillows and worrying about sticking on my left side, to finally getting ready to think about labour! Some of the same worries as well (pooing during labour, yup), and new ones - I had a dentist appointment today since my gums were constantly bleeding when I brushed, and my hygienist was telling me lots of stories of her four births - including two where she wanted, but couldn&#8217;t have, an epidural. I have been really thinking of trying to do this WITHOUT one, but she seemed to think that this was nuts.

Just from the last few posts - TTC lolly - I had the flu jab in Australia before I flew and was glad I did with everyone coughing on the plane. I was immunized for whooping cough when I was younger, but will see about having a booster before or after I give birth. Bean, looking forward to seeing what you come up with and I&#8217;ll do research here too. SanFranShan, I also want those around the baby to get their booster...particularly since we will have family traveling from Italy and Papua. There&#8217;s been outbreaks here too, and in Australia.

On a lighter note, it&#8217;s been hard to get in the shopping mode when I have to think about what I will need here for when the baby is born, and what I can take with me at 2 months, when I move back to the pacific. Looks like I&#8217;ll buy a pack &#8216;n play instead of a crib, for example...alot to think about!

I have a scan (apparently not 3d, since they don&#8217;t seem to be diagnostic here?) at 30 weeks to check to see if my low lying placenta has moved, and can&#8217;t wait to see the little one again :)

Ah, so good to be back online with the snowflakes! Will post bump pics in the next few days...


----------



## bbygurl719

here is my 27 week bump!!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## san fran shan

Wow Expat! You are all over the place! Bbygurl - cute bump!

Here is my bump from a couple days ago. I am due to take a new one this week but feel too lazy.
 



Attached Files:







26w 6d BNBjpg.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome back expatttc :hi: wow, you have been busy! I bet it's nice that you are finally getting settled and ready for baby's arrival now :)

Great bumps bbygurl & san fran shan! :thumbup:

I think I've made my mind up on this whooping cough jab, and won't be having it whilst pregnant but will have it as soon as I've given birth (will have to speak to my MW/consultant about this). Again - not enough known about it's effect on pregnant ladies and it just doesn't seem all that effective (some info on here under the heading 'The Vaccine' - https://www.babyjabs.co.uk/v_whooping_cough.htm).


----------



## ImSoTired

My doctor has not suggested any vaccines to me. There are probably shots I need to update but I think he would rather I do it after the baby comes. I know around his office he posts that pregnant women can and should have the flu shot but unless he suggests it to me in person I will not be getting it. I have never gotten the flu shot before and I'm afraid I'll be one of those who gets sick from it. I will ask him if there are any shots I need but I don't think they're all that necessary for everyone. I haven't heard anything about a whooping cough epedemic here but perhaps I'll ask around.


----------



## juless

Finally starting to get over an awful head cold (took nearly 2 weeks to get over it!) and tonight I suddenly started feeling really ill! Feels like a sore throat coming on, weakness in my muscles and some diareha (sp?) TMI! Hopefully it'll be gone by morning!

Lovely to see such great bump photos! Our bellies are all getting so big! hehe! :D

Here's my 30+1 photo! Also a photo of baby's coming home from hospital outfit. The Elmo sleeper is inspired by my DD's love of him, lol! Anyone else having trouble deciding on a name? DH and I keep picking one, then it just doesn't seem right after a little while... We were thinking Penny or Sophie, now Tessa, but something just seems off about them. Can't find any other names we both like.
 



Attached Files:







bellypic.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









babyoutfit.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## expatttc

juless, I adore Penny! And your coming home outfit -- haven't even thought about that! Hope you feel better soon...
Lolly, thanks for the vaccine link. Will ask at 30 weeks what to expect over here...


----------



## munch

Welcome back expatttc.... Was wondering where you had got to, all over the place by the sounds of it! Love love love Italy you lucky girl. 

Here in Australia there has also been a lot of whooping cough. DH and I were vaccinated after DD2 and so were my folks. It may pay to look at some documentaries on Whooping cough. I saw one a while back and it was terribly sad but an eye opener. Also a neighbor/friend of ours has just been diagnosed with it. I don't think it's something that you need to do while pregnant but soon after baby. Vaccs are a hot debate worldwide it seems :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies good morning!! Gorgeous photos!!

It's my birthday today......... I am gutted to say I am 40!!!! :-(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vaccines are definitely a hot topic. My DD has had all of hers (whooping cough included) although I did delay them from when the NHS recommended having them. I can't bring myself to get vaccinated whilst pregnant though I don't think... also just remembered I'm not vaccinated against Rubella, even though I was vaccinated against it, so need to get that done after the birth too :wacko: they are going to be sticking needles in me like theres no tomorrow!

Juless - gorgeous bump lady! And that little outfit made my heart melt :cloud9: the sleepsuit is just amazing! That's a good idea - we should all post our baby's coming home outfit :) I'll try get a pic of mine later.

Happy Birthday toothfairy :cake: 40 is the new 30, didn't you know!? ;)


----------



## munch

Happy Birthday Toothfairy!!! Celebrate in style :) I am not that far behind you... Lolly is right re 40 being the new 30. Enjoy xx


----------



## kitty2385

I have to have the flu jab every year because of asthma and only having 1 kidney, so I am still going to have it this year as normal. Ive read that the flu jab is fine whilst pregnant so not too worried. I havent heard of the whoopoing cough vaccine really... might have to google it lol.


----------



## daydream

Does anyone else have baby up in their ribs already? Mine are so sore already and now I'm worried Ill be stuck with this pain until late in my pregnancy. I'm going to try a few home ideas to get him to move: have ice pack up on my rib right now And will be doing pelvic tilts. Oh how I wish I weren't so short waisted.


----------



## expatttc

Daydream, baby kicks my ribs on my right side, but it feels more uncomfortable than painful at this stage. 
Can you try to massage him back down when he's bonking around there?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I didn't know there was a way to shift baby Daydream, not until you start to engage anyway. Let me know if your plans work as I might give it a go :haha: although like expatt, it's more uncomfortable than painful for me at the moment.

I think this will be what we bring baby home from the hospital in (with the matching rabbit socks :cloud9:), although not 100% sure yet. Will put a little jacket on her too and then a blanket for the carseat.

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/df050f98.jpg


----------



## Bean66

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emcmobile/File/PdfPil?fileName=PIL.17377.8.pdf&documentId=17377

Someone posted this on another trend.

Not recommended in pregnancy. That's me 100%decided.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bean66 said:


> https://www.medicines.org.uk/emcmobile/File/PdfPil?fileName=PIL.17377.8.pdf&documentId=17377
> 
> Someone posted this on another trend.
> 
> Not recommended in pregnancy. That's me 100%decided.

Thanks for that Bean :thumbup: I'd already made my mind up anyway, but this just confirms my decision.


----------



## Bean66

Lolly - love that outfit!


----------



## juless

Lolly, what an adorable outfit!! :D LOVE those little matching socks!!! SO CUTE!!!

Oh what a day! Still feeling somewhat sick, but mostly just having horrible gas pains! Throat still hurting a bit too. I was actually worried for a while because the pains were so bad, up on the top and on bottom of bump. But they didn't feel like cramps, just like gas pains I've had before pregnant, only I think worse because of being pregnant. I've been burping and farting up a storm (tmi!) for the last little while so the pains are much better! I really hope this doesn't happen again, it's awful!


----------



## munch

Juless and Lolly, loving your coming home outfits! Your so prepared, I have know idea on one yet. 

Hope all snowflakes are having lovely weekends :) x


----------



## LuluSS

daydream said:


> Does anyone else have baby up in their ribs already? Mine are so sore already and now I'm worried Ill be stuck with this pain until late in my pregnancy. I'm going to try a few home ideas to get him to move: have ice pack up on my rib right now And will be doing pelvic tilts. Oh how I wish I weren't so short waisted.

I am opposite, my baby is SUPER low. I have so much hip and lower back pain and a ton of BH from it. Plus, it is very hard for them to measure my cervix and placenta (which is at the bottom) because he is so low. They had to press SUPER hard on my pelvic area which almost brought me to tears. Then he barely showed his face for the 3D ultrasound today! I was able to get a few good pictures. So it isn't exactly any better on the other side lol. Sorry!


----------



## daydream

LuluSS said:


> I am opposite, my baby is SUPER low. I have so much hip and lower back pain and a ton of BH from it. Plus, it is very hard for them to measure my cervix and placenta (which is at the bottom) because he is so low. They had to press SUPER hard on my pelvic area which almost brought me to tears. Then he barely showed his face for the 3D ultrasound today! I was able to get a few good pictures. So it isn't exactly any better on the other side lol. Sorry!

Awe I'm sorry that it's not fun the other side either! But wow that 3D ultrasound pic is so perfect!

I was able to get him to move down a bit by putting an ice pack on my ribs (which also helped make my ribs feel a bit better) but as soon as I took a shower, he hopped back up again. I think I'll do the ice pack every so often when it gets really painful.


----------



## san fran shan

I have one baby head down on my cervix and the other is laying kinda sideways. My pelvic pain is getting almost unbearable! So far, my ribs are safe. 

Lolly - love the coming home outfit! I will post mine tomorrow.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies how is everyone? Thread really moves so fast Ive not been on in a few days my oldest daughter is in hospital with a typical pneumonia (if i have spelt that right) she has been in since Thursday her blood oxygen level is currently between 89-92 Its been horrible her on oxygen ect i am truly beyond tired the hospital is 24 miles away can stay with her! Driving through on a morn and getting home around midnight.. Just incredibly stressed and worried atm was only a few months ago it was my husband with his punctured lung. Sorry to moan on!!


----------



## Fifipots

im not having the jabs either, I think the flu jab has made more people ill than better and with regard to whooping cough, I think if you are aware there is an outbreak of it you will be more aware of the symptoms etc and therefore will know what to look out for, Call me cynical if you want but I'm on baby no 4 with no previous flu jabs or anything else been injected into me and all my bubs have been fine, I think I will just carry on like normal and hope for the best rather than risk being ill by putting part of the illness in my system


----------



## MrsBunny13

i will be having both flu and Tdap vaccine, after talking with family, plus friends who are docs, I know I couldnt live with myself if LO got whooping cough. just in case it sheds any light on the concern that the vaccine states "not to be used on pregnant women", google/youtube the interview on Friday night with the DoH, who explained the legalities why every pharamceutical company puts that on their drugs, plus how it is safe for pregnant women to have.

the other concern would be that adults can carry whopping cough without the so-called 'whooping' symptoms, so could be disguised as a regular cough. Even if DH was vaccinated, doesnt stop him picking it up, just may give him much milder sysmptoms, which again would be harder to diagnose.

Obviously its a personal choice, but they've been using these vaccines on pregnant women for years, and no concerns.


----------



## MrsBunny13

ps remember if everyone had had their kids vaccinated, whooping cough should have died out decades ago. Vaccs all the way! hehe


----------



## expatttc

Mummyof2, I'm so sorry to hear about your little one in the hospital. Will be sending lots of :hugs: your way, as I'm sure you are exhausted. Take care of you xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I hope your daughter gets well soon Mummy. : hugs: 

Sorry you ladies are in pain. I've Developed what I think is Sciatica on my right side. Hurts like hell! This is on top of my back and hip pain which translates to a lot of pain and no position to ease it. My body is letting me down :-(


----------



## san fran shan

Blu, that is how if feel. Body is failing.. I went grocery shopping yesterday and hit up a couple other stores. I was in pain the whole time but so tired of sitting at home. Well when I got home I started having contractions ever 7 minutes. Thought I was going to have to go to L&D but they settled down. No more shopping for me :( 

Mummyof2, hope your LO gets better soon!! 

Since everyone is posting their final decision on shots (PS, I like how you all them jabs over there!) I am not getting the flu shot, and am vaccinated for whooping cough already. Got it recently before I was pregnant. My biggest fear is the long term unknown effects on the babies. Like I said before though I work from home full time (and can't get out anymore) and am at low risk for getting the flu. Also my babies won't be going to day care which keeps them low risk. My parents, sisters, in laws, and nanny we hire when I go back to work will all be vaccinated.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies!

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a lovely day but am shattered today! 

Mummy hope your daughter gets well soon.

We went shopping today and had quite a walk from carpark. I've got SPD pain anyway but the baby feel soooo low yesterday and today. When I was walking I really felt like I could feel his head way down pressing my cervix and bum!! Be interesting to know where he is when I go to midwife on Tuesday.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello girls!!!
I haven't been on in ages - not all caught up but been thinking of you all!
I had a visit with a friend who just had a son 2 wks ago and she was just glowing with happiness - made me so excited :)
I'm still carrying high, but I definitely do cat/cow on all fours when baby is in an annoying position.
I got my flu shot last week - I work in a hospital so it's given free to all employees. I hope baby gets some of my immunity as we will have SO many visitors around Christmas time. My TdaP was updated before I started physician assistant school so that's still good, but making sure DH updates his soon!
Getting so excited to meet my little one...I have a going-home outfit for a girl but not for a boy yet...will post pics soon!
Sending good vibes....


----------



## expatttc

Are any of you considering home births? I was sorted on having a hospital birth with an obs/gyn, but DH has recently really been pursuing the idea of a home birth, as we don't want to use an epidural (if we can help it) and do as much as possible to avoid a c-section. I would be comfortable with being in a birthing centre, but Ontario doesn't have that as an option yet. I'm not comfortable with a home birth since it would have to happen in my parents home (not an option for me) or a home of a friend DH and I will be borrowing to have some space after the baby is born, plus since this will be my first labour I really like the idea of being near more medical assistance if needed.

I was thinking to reduce the need for an epidural or being pushed towards a c-section, perhaps we should have a hospital birth with a doula or midwife there as well as the obs to do the actual delivery. Any one else thinking of this?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I wonder who is going to give birth first on this thread! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

No home birth for me, not just yet anyway... maybe on my 3rd go ;) I really want a water birth and we don't have room for one of those big pools at our house so off to the birthing centre I go!

I wonder who'll be first to pop too :haha:


----------



## 2016

Has anyone on here had a previous preterm birth? I had DS at 34w6d which would make this LO arrive on 29th October! :wacko: Hope she stays in a bit longer than that - watch me go way overdue now! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

I don't have a clue who will go first but I have a feeling that there will be a bunch on births in the beginning of December and bunch at the end of December! :)

Anyone else have crazy stuffed nose and mucous production...My congestion and allergies are back and I feel soooo crappy! Hoping that it doesn't last for the next 9 weeks. Also have decided to do some dog sitting for the next couple of months to make some extra cash! Hoping some people call me so that time flies by a little faster and I can contribute something while still taking it easy!


----------



## Evian260

I had my son at 38 weeks and my c-sec with our girl is scheduled for 11.28.... maybe she will arrive early like her brother??

I had my 4D scan today! She looks just like me <3
 



Attached Files:







BABY GIRL DEBUSSCHERE_42.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yikes, that's not far away at all 2016! I hope she bakes longer for you though :) I didn't have a preterm birth, but was induced @ 38 weeks. Hoping to not be induced at all this time, and would love to make it to the full 40!

Awww sorry your all bunged up Krippy, I hope it doesn't stay that way for the last stretch. I feel pretty good actually, although getting more uncomfortable at night and lots of BH now too.

Evian - Ohhh how precious :cloud9: she's beautiful!


----------



## toothfairy29

Gorgeous scan photo!!!!!!

No early babies for me, mine were 11 and 7 days late!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

You bake 'em good toothfairy! I can't imagine going over, although I imagine if I get to go naturally this time that I probably will. I know exactly when I ovulated as I was tracking my BBT, using OPK's and the CBFM as well as CM and cervical position, but they still moved my EDD forward by a week :wacko: DD was nowhere near ready to come out when I was induced @ 38w either!

Now my EDD is November though it is nice to officially start saying ''My baby is due next month'' :haha:


----------



## juless

Urgh, I thought I was getting over the cold I've had for the last 2 weeks, but this weekend had a sore throat and felt sick. Woke up this morning and my throat is fine but now my nose is runny again and I feel like I have a chest cold! I'm thinking I should go in to the doctor, but I doubt they can do much for me if it's a virus.. just paranoid about it turning into pneumonia or something!


----------



## LillyLee

Yes natural birth at home for me. DH and I are set to avoid any pain medication or interventions if possible. If you want to read up on it a great resource is a book called "Pushed" by Jennifer Block. We were going to do it at the local birth center, which is about 20 minutes from our home, but after weighing the pros and cons and the fact that we live less than 2 minutes from the best hospital in the area we decided our house was the way to go.


----------



## san fran shan

There's a good chance I will go early. Full term for me is 37 weeks. And even if I am able to have them vaginally, I have to labor in an operating room due to being high risk. I am open to any way of getting them out safely though. 

Can't believe it is October!! I also can't believe how much longer I need to be pregnant! 

Evian - Super cute pic!

Krippy - I get super stuffed up at night and can't breathe through my nose...so then my mouth dries out and I get a really bad headache. It really sucks!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Krippy I have tons of congestion the past week. It's so annoying. I know it's not a cold or anything just sinus issues. I hope it goes away soon! Feel better!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Feel better Krippy & Juless.

I hope my bun cooks until full term, although I certainly know babies come when they want. 31 weeks tomorrow! Single digit week countdown!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. How is everyone. yesterday it felt like miss Angelyca dopped i had so much pressure in my girly parts. oh n her is my 3d pics of Angelyca!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0010.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









BABY_0013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5









BABY_0027.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









BABY_0030.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Evian260

Bbygurl... Awesome pics! I've also had some discomfort down there.... :(


----------



## toothfairy29

Brilliant photos. I also am having this low down pressure feeling. Am at midwife tomorrow so will be interesting to know where exactly baby thinks he is going!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great pics bbygurl :)

Had my 31w appt today with consultant and everything was great. My FH is measuring @ 32cms so that's all good, BP and urine checks were fine too although I did have traces of protein in me pee but the consultant didn't seem concerned. I am back at the hospital next week to see the anaesthetist and then MW @ 34, then consultant again @ 36! It's all go, go, go from here on out!


----------



## juless

Such great 3D photos from you guys!! :D

I'm still not feeling great, but hopeful that this cold is on it's way out. So very glad I didn't catch it closer to the end or after baby is born! It's been going around so everyone I know has it!

It's so neat now to be able to tell the size of her feet from when she kicks and sticks my belly way out! I can feel the little hard foot, it's very defined! She was just kicking my belly button up (which felt super weird!) and next to it at least an inch outwards! Needless to say she didn't let me have the nap I was trying to take!


----------



## CarsensMommy

My EDD is December 12th!! Soooooo excited to meet my FIRST little babyBOY!!! <3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome and congrats CarsensMommy :hi: I'll add you to our EDD list!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Welcome :)


----------



## Ichisan

Hello ladies! Lovely to see all your bump and baby pics, looking gorgeous mamas :) Sorry to hear some of us arent feeling well, big hugs hope you all pick up soon. 
AFM finally hit 32 weeks today, dont know why this has seemed like a milestone week for me but it has! Celebrated by having my first cup of raspberry leaf tea :haha: Also finally down to part time in work and cant wait to finish im so done with this job. Movements still going strong, getting quite painful now shes giving me a real beating at times! Last midwife appointment she was head down and back to tummy so fingers crossed she stays there and doesnt do what I did and turn breech at 39 weeks :dohh: 
Have a lovely Tuesday snowflakes x


----------



## toothfairy29

31 wks today for me and blu! 

Just back from midwife and all is good. Baby is head down also. I see consultant at 34 wks and then next time I see midwife is at 36 wks when she comes to the house to discuss the birth plan!!!! Scary!!!!

I have some raspberry leaf to start next week. Is anyone else going to do it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 32 weeks Ichisan! Lets hope your baby doesn't take after her naughty mummy then :haha:

Happy 31 weeks toothfairy & Blu! Single digit count down now :yipee:

I took RLT with DD and had an amazingly short 2nd labour :thumbup: not sure if to take again this time though as I've read not to if it's worked before or if you had a naturally short 2nd stage :shrug: Might take a very low dose in capsules and start a bit later on x


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh yeah! Single digits!!! You have gone into the middle box of the 3rd trimester ticker too Lolly.... I think this happens tomorrow for me at 31+1wks.

Lolly..... when did you take the RLT last time and how much etc? Did you do the EPO later as well??


----------



## ttc_lolly

I noticed that the other day... it was very exciting!!

I started taking RLT capsules at 32w with DD. I started on a capsule a day, then moved up to 2 a day from 34w, 3 a day from 36w and had started taking 4 a day from 37w and then I was induced at 38+1. I think one capsule = 1 cup of tea, but not 100% sure. I didn't take EPO at all last time but definitely going to give it a go this time. Think I'll start from 37w, but not sure how to take it...!? Have you used it before? I hear some ladies insert the capsules vaginally and others add the oil to their baths. I don't know if I'm comfortable with putting things up my foof :rofl: haha x


----------



## toothfairy29

ttc_lolly said:


> I noticed that the other day... it was very exciting!!
> 
> I started taking RLT capsules at 32w with DD. I started on a capsule a day, then moved up to 2 a day from 34w, 3 a day from 36w and had started taking 4 a day from 37w and then I was induced at 38+1. I think one capsule = 1 cup of tea, but not 100% sure. I didn't take EPO at all last time but definitely going to give it a go this time. Think I'll start from 37w, but not sure how to take it...!? Have you used it before? I hear some ladies insert the capsules vaginally and others add the oil to their baths. I don't know if I'm comfortable with putting things up my foof :rofl: haha x

I totally agree about putting it inside!!! I didn't do any of this with my 14 and 16 year old. I don't think it was "in fashion" back in those olden days!:wacko:

I have bought the RLT tablets and the EPO capsules from holland and barrat last week on special offer and am excited to start them. My kids were 7 and 11 days late and 43 and 47 hours from waters breaking and early contractions to birth (both ended up induced to help things along) so am DESPERATE to try anything to make the labours shorter even if still over due. To be honest, I think the reason I was so late and it all lasted so long was down to the fact I was petrified. I cant tell you how scared and panicked I was with the first and she ended up with emergency vontous (sp??) as the cord was wrapped twice round her neck. He heart had been dipping for hours before she was born so I was really scared and traumatised. With the second I was watching his heart rate for dips all way through and again was soooooo scared.

I am much older now and wiser!! Common sense tells me that I was preventing my body from naturally releasing the hormones needed for labour. Now I can see that childbirth is what we girls are built for! I hope I will be calmer this time and so it might not be so late and long!!

Phew.....sorry....that was a long rant!! Does anyone agree with my theory??


----------



## Fifipots

30 weeks today and I'm sure I'll be one of the last to give birth as so far I've had, 9 days, 12 days and 13 days over!! The only positive is they've all got smaller so I'm hoping for a dinky one this time round so hopefully she falls out!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree toothfairy, you've just got to give in and let your body do what it's built to do. Easier said than done though when you're in pain and panicking! RLT helps to shorten the 2nd stage of labour (the pushing bit) and mine only lasted 13mins, she was out within a couple of pushes :haha:

Fifi - LOL that's funny!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow! As a FTM, I'd never heard of any of these things. DH thinks I'm crazy every time I tell him something new I learned from B&B forums - especially from our TTC days - but heck I'm willing to give it a shot. Well at least the RTL, I'm not keen on sticking anything up my vajayjay, my body reacts weird to foreign objects. What's EPO supposed to do?

Yaye on 31 weeks for me and Toothfairy! Single digits :happydance: Whoot! Whoot!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Are any of you girls doing yoga, active birth classes or hypnobirthing classes? 

I did a few session of yoga and enjoyed it so will continue when I'm on mat leave. But I can't decide on either an active birth workshop or hypnobirthing classes? I don't want anything too hippyish :) just some classes to help me stay calm, breathe well and get into good positions for labour, any advice x


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu..... EPO is evening primrose oil. I NEVER tell my husband about the things I am up to! He didn't even know I was doing ovulation tests!!!! Here is a good thread about EPO and RLT https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html By the way happy single digits!!

Ocean....... I have bought Natal Hypnotherapy cd by maggie howell but I find it really irritating for some reason. I also got her book Effective birth preparation for the reasons I mentioned earlier about my fears in previous labour. I have to say the book is really logical and quite calming.


----------



## LillyLee

Happy Tuesday Snowflakes!

AFM I had my 30 week appt today. I'm not sure how much to read into this, but when they measure fundul (sp?) height I'm only measuring 27 weeks. I guess 2.5-3 behind is okay, but it still worries me slightly. Hopefully when I go back in two weeks I will be where I need to be, but it also doesn't help when everyone I see says, "Oh you're just so TINY!!!" Makes me feel very self conscious that I'm not growing my baby properly. 

Also, last night laying in bed my shirt felt really cold and clammy all of a sudden. I looked down and apparently am now leaking out of one boob. As this is my first child I think I was totally unprepared for all of the changes my body was going to go through. I immediately burst into tears as DH cheered, "YAY we know they're working!!!" I just felt so embarrassed, to the level of starting your period in front of your dad when you're 14. How silly is that? :blush:


----------



## toothfairy29

Aw Lilly!! x x x x x x

If it helps......everyone comments how small my bump is too....I have midwife today at 31 weeks and only measure 30 weeks. I know its only one week difference but when I had a private 4d scan at 28 weeks baby was about a week big for dates! I think the fundal height isn't totally reliable? I think it can depend which way baby is laying etc.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I've heard and read that fundal height mesaurements aren't reliable. Mainly, because everyone does them slightly different. Don't read into it to much hun. If you had a need to worry, trust me, they would tell you.

Your body is cooking your baby just right :hugs:

Awww, about that leaking. I'm dreading that as well. It's all natural but so is crying about it :)


----------



## 2016

ocean_pearl said:


> Are any of you girls doing yoga, active birth classes or hypnobirthing classes?
> 
> I did a few session of yoga and enjoyed it so will continue when I'm on mat leave. But I can't decide on either an active birth workshop or hypnobirthing classes? I don't want anything too hippyish :) just some classes to help me stay calm, breathe well and get into good positions for labour, any advice x

Look up to see if you can find LazyDaisy birthing classes in your area. They are all over the UK. I did them with DS - not too hippyish at all and a nice balance of gentle yoga with a relaxation-hypno session at the end. Im convinced they helped me have a relaxed EASY birth last time so I'm doing then again. :thumbup:


----------



## CarsensMommy

Ive got my glucose tolerence test tomorrow...im not so happy about that !! Ive always hated getting pricked by needles muchless getting all kinds of blood taken from me! Hmff, ill be much happier when its over:) & next week i have ultrasound! So im super excited i'll get to see how big my lil man has gotten over the months since i last seen him!!! <3


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi just a quick pop in to c how everyone is xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Love all the 4D scans, wish I could get one :( due to moving money is very tight, plus I've saved for some birth classes. Feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## daydream

ocean_pearl said:


> Love all the 4D scans, wish I could get one :( due to moving money is very tight, plus I've saved for some birth classes. Feel like I'm missing out!

We're not getting them either. Thought about it for a bit, but at our imaging center it's $130 and I want to make sure we get all our baby gear at the shower, otherwise that money will be spent to make sure we get the things we need (stroller, carseat, etc.)


----------



## ImSoTired

I didn't get a 3d/4d or whatever. The ultrasound Tech at my last scan did let me have a pic or two in 3d and give me a peek at baby that way. My insurance should cover it as it was part of my diagnostic screening at 20 weeks.:thumbup: I wouldn't pay for it extra though. Money is definately tight now a days and it can be stressful so I try not to add to the stress by getting all of the extras!


----------



## toothfairy29

I had a 4d scan and to be honest I was disappointed and would not have it again. Baby was facing inwards. I have 3 separate attempts over 4 hours at the clinic to get baby moving......and he did from side to side...... but still facing in so the only photo I got was the one in my profile. I was fully expecting dvd of him wiggling sucking thumb etc..... but nothing......just a sore tummy from all the prodding!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Toothfairy, exact same thing happened to us with DD!! We had to go back 3 times in total but she still faced towards my spine so we only got to see the back of her head. They kindly offered us either a 4th & final attempt or a partial refund so we just took the money, time was getting on and she was only getting bigger and more cramped in there so less chance of her turning around. OH said he wasn't going through all that again this time!

Had such a busy day. We decided to put our place up for sale 3 weeks ago not thinking much would happen or anytime soon, but we got an offer of the full asking price last week (from our first viewer!) :yipee: we hadn't even started looking at somewhere else to buy, so this last week we've been on a mad hunt and have found the perfect place. Yesterday we were told our current lender wouldn't give us the top up we needed but had a new mortgage offer come through today from a lender and its perfect :) so we are putting an offer in tomorrow! I'm so excited :wohoo: new baby AND a lovely new house!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh wow lolly! That's great news especially in this climate and the housing market being as it is. How exciting!!!!!!! You're gonna have a busy few months!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I know! We were due a bit of luck, so hopefully it continues and nothing bad happens or someone pulls out :wacko: it's a much bigger place too... Already thinking about baby no.3 :rofl: hehe!

When is everybody getting their hospital bags packed? I'm still unsure when to do it, and I don't have anything for mine yet. Oooops!


----------



## toothfairy29

Baby number 3??? Wow!!!! You're brave...... Or a little mad ;-)

I think I'm gonna do my bag at about 36 wks if I can wait that long. I know some do it much earlier though but I an expecting to be late and think if I do it too soon time will drag more! Have bought some stuff for it though


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm thinking that I'll pack mine at 35 weeks, I kept saying at 30 weeks but I'm already 31wks and haven't purchased a single thing. I think I'll get my list together and start getting stuff, little by little in time to pack it over the next month. 

GL on the housing stuff Lolly! Fingers crossed for you and DH. And YES, you are mad for thinking about baby no. 3 :haha:

I'm thinking 1 and done!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahaha we'll see if you feel that way once your LO is older and you forget all about pregnancy & labour Blu ;) I thought I was done after DD but the broodiness hit me like a 10 tonne truck when she got to around 4/5 months old!! I am crazy though :haha:

Think 35/36w is a good time. Sure that's when I packed it last time too but can't for the life of me remember :dohh: will start my list tonight of everything I need and just collect it all as the weeks go by.


----------



## toothfairy29

I've just had a full on hot sweat panic attack moment. The reality of only being 9 wks away has just hit. I was looking at calendar and finish work 4 wks tomorrow too. I feel like I'm suffocating!!! I've got a feeling it's going to fly now too. I know I've always expected I would go late but the reality is it could be only 6 weeks. Midwife has arranged to come to house at 36 wks to do birth plan today and talking about hospital bags and RLT today also has just pushed me into panic! Help!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww hun :hugs: I think we are all right there with you. In some ways it feels like this pregnancy has been going slow, but it really really hasn't when I stop & think about it. In my head, I still have about 16weeks left :dohh:


----------



## stark18

My plans are to see what we get at our shower (at 35 weeks). Once I figure out what we will still need I will make a shopping trip for everything baby needs and things I need for the hospital then pack sometime that week. So in between 35 and 36 weeks I should be done packing. That's the plan anyway lol.

That's great news about your house lolly. I would love to have a bigger place. But not for more kids lol. We will have a boy and girl (once she decides to make her appearance) and I am fairly confident we are finished.


----------



## munch

Hi snowflakes, I am feeling very sad today as my mum has gone OS for 6 weeks. My sister is due (London) in a few weeks so she has gone to help etc. I am going to miss her so very much, we are extremely close :( 

Lolly yay re house! That's exciting, new place to welcome new baby...

I am feeling ok just uncomfortable towards the end of the night. School holidays here so it's been bit exhausting. DD 1 is showing a bit too much attitude for my liking.... I am finding her more difficult than dd2! 

I am not getting 4d scan either. They freak me out a bit and are expensive besides it won't be long till he is here. I am ready for pregnancy to be over but not quite ready for baby lol. 

Am sure there was more to post but can't think of it :) 

Stay well x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my little girl came home Monday night and seems really well now! I am 32 wks today Omg Its gone so fast i packed most of my hospital bag just in case have a few extra things to get. I have my growth scan Tomorrow so i get to see baby again so very excited!


----------



## ttc_lolly

stark, that's a good idea. I'm not getting a baby shower cry: lol!), I've seen on TV programmes about showers they throw over in the US and they look great! I can't believe how many presents you all get :) My OH says no to baby no.3, but I would like to try for a boy in a few years time. I'll end up with another girl though, I just know it! :haha:

munch what/where is OS? Sorry your DD1 is giving you attitude :hugs: entering her teens a little too early by the sounds of it!? Something I'm not looking forward to with my girls (I remember what I was like as a teen :wacko: my poor mum!).

mummy, that's great news about your DD :hugs: I bet that's a huge weight lifted off your shoulders, I hope she's ok now? Happy 32 weeks! x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thank you lolly, yeah Its been a hard week glad i can relax now. I said the same thing about baby number three thought id get another girl we followed the closer to ovulation the more chance of a boy and the different positions ect. Probs a load of rubbish lol but it seems to have worked?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Think I'll give that a try next time ;) the ovulation thing worked for us both times... we didn't DTD on ovulation day and I've ended up with 2 girls... could be just coincidence, but I like to think not! x


----------



## munch

Lolly...mum has gone OS (overseas) London. Like mummyof2 I said the same thing re having another girl after 2...we tried the whole day of ovulation and deeper sex position for this baby. Not long into the pregnancy i was positive it was a boy, just because of the very noticeable differences...and I was right :) Three is a great number. I know that I am finished after this bub. 

Mummyof2.... Sorry missed post re your daughter. Just scrolled back. That must have been horrible. Glad she is home now :) Fingers crossed no more illness in your family as it sounds like you have well and truly had your fair share!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye mummy! Glad dd is home. 

I'd love to have a little girl but I'm not thinking I want to do this again. Plus this child makes ds #4 for DH and I'd hate to try for a dd and end up with another boy - he'd be crushed. I think DH just makes boys :haha:

It's so humid here today that it's making it even harder for me to breathe. I feel like I'm going to pass out if I don't get an oxygen tank.


----------



## expatttc

Wow - at the cottage for a few days, and this thread&#8217;s up another 6 or so pages!

Lilly, I&#8217;ll look for Pushed - thanks for the suggestion. I know that I won&#8217;t be able to do the birth at home - just too strange to be in my parents house or somewhere rented - and without the birth centre, we&#8217;ll do the hospital. Just have to find a way to mitigate risk of an unnecessary c-section (though I think the more I talk to people, the more reasons there seem to be for necessary ones and more myths around unnecessary ones), and interventions. I still think perhaps a doula would be the right idea, to help with coaching, labour, breathing, focus, etc., if I could find the right one&#8230;

Ichisan, toothfairy and TTC_lolly, i&#8217;m really interested in the raspberry leaf tea -- but orally only please, lol. Should we start it at 32 weeks? Do we need it approved, or should it be, by a doctor, etc? Does it just help with shortening labour (great!) or can it make the baby come earlier (not so great, since DH only will get here at 36 weeks-ish, and I don&#8217;t want to jumpstart anything)? 

oceanpearl, i&#8217;m doing prenanatal yoga, just once a week, and would love to find something else that helps with focus and breathing. 2016, lazydaisy sounds good, but there&#8217;s nothing like that out where I am. Maybe I can find something online? What I would REALLY love is a few simple and balanced exercises that I can start doing now - breathing and stretching - that gets me ready for labour&#8230;

mummyof2girlz, so happy your little one is home safe and sound :)

TTC_lolly, I&#8217;m also not doing a baby shower - there&#8217;s just not that many people that I know around here, and it seems unfair to come back for a few months, throw one, and then leave! To be honest, I think that&#8217;s harder on my Mom than on me, but at least she&#8217;s happy to have me home for a little while!


----------



## toothfairy29

Expatttc..... This is a great link about the RLT and epo 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## ttc_lolly

expatttc - RLT is to be taken orally. You can buy the capsules or drink the tea, it's up to you, but it's better to take from around 32 weeks as it takes a little while to work it's way into your system. It works by strengthening your uterine muscles and helps make the 2nd stage (pushing) shorter :thumbup:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hey I just noticed I moved up to the next to last box of my ticker!!! Holy shit!!!!!


----------



## LillyLee

@Expat...Pushed is honestly kind of a difficult book to get through, but I loved it and after reading it felt really empowered that I will be able to do this. I know that I have no medical training and have no idea what certain women have gone through in labor but when I see the c-section rate in the area I live in at over 50% it makes me definitely question the hospital system. 

I think getting a doula is a great idea, especially if you are wanting to avoid interventions in a hospital setting. I've heard that in the heat of the moment they will stand up for you and what you want without letting anyone pressure you into anything. I'm not sure which way you are leaning as far as things like epidural, episiotomy, etc. but I think they can help out with vocalizing what you want or don't want when the time comes. My favorite stories in the book were the ones about how there was definitely a perceptual difference between how the doula saw a birth and how the mother saw the birth.


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi snowflakes!
My week holiday is sadly growing to a close :( and because my due date was moved I now have to go back for 8 more weeks!! But at least that means its only ten more weeks til my mom gets here - big yay!
Plus its my baby shower next Friday! So excited for that! Then I can have a look at what else is needed and really get organised.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Hi everyone!!

sorry i haven't been in here for ages, i think since the thread was opened!

Well we are having a little girl found that out at 20 weeks, then it was confirmed yesterday at my growth scan. everything seems to be going well with bub, she is right on track for dates, although apparently her legs are measuring 3 weeks ahead LOL i think we have a basketball player in there!!

Anyone else bub a quiet one? my baby hasn't ever really kicked me, i feel her moving around but no real hard kicks, she must be lazy like me lol

going to pre-register at the hospital next week, bit nervous as this is my first birth in a different country, don't want to embarrass myself by screaming too much lol, they do things a bit different here too, apparently they take you out of hospital in a wheel chair, that will be weird as im used to walking out, i can understand them doing that for a c-section but for a normal birth? im guessing its for insurance purposes, oh well whatever works! it seems like a really good hospital though with private rooms etc so should be nice :)

anyone else getting period type cramping? ive been having it a fair bit lately, i thought maybe BH's but my stomach is not tight at all! 

hope your all doing well :)


----------



## stark18

I have period type pains that come and go. Doctor says all is normal but never really said what they were from. 

I had a c-section with my first and was able to walk to the car. Just different hospitals I guess?

AFM-I feel like I should be nesting just no energy to do so lol. I went to our town-wide yardsale this past weekend and got some clothes so I'm feeling a little more prepared. Started going through things more and rearranged our son's room so we can fit the crib in there as well. I guess things are starting to come together, but I'm still really nervous. It's odd, I don't remember feeling this anxious with my son and I had no idea what I was doing then :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome back Mum21boy1girl :hi: huge congrats on being team pink! That's odd they take you out to the car in a wheelchair, but I'd happily be pushed out I think :haha: I too have started to get a few period type pains, along with BH. I think it's everything gearing up for the big day!

32 weeks for me today :yipee: I can't believe it! 8 weeks still seems like a long time away but I know time will fly by as I have plenty to do and now we are selling our place and buying elsewhere, I have a lot to keep me busy!


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey everyone.....hope your all well, iv not really commented much these past few days but have been reading lol. 

Mummyof2 glad your wee girl is on the mend!

Lolly congrats on the house that's so exciting!

Munch that's exciting your sister having a baby not long before you, even though you are in different countries, something nice to share with her!

AFM: I had the most embaressing thing happen to me at work last night. I'm a nurse and when doing the drug round, I accidentally (really don't know how I managed it as was wearing a red apron) spilled lactulose on my top right at the boob in particular nipple area. Lactulose does not dry in, its sticky and horrible. For the rest of my shift I had to go around with a big wet looking patch at my boobie....... People were asking me if I was lactating! :haha::dohh: so embaressing trying to be professional with patients and their family's with a big wet boob! :dohh: 

Oh but I also got my 28 week scan today! :happydance:


----------



## munch

Lol Baby Bell... I am also a nurse so I know lactulose well. Too funny you poor thing. It could have been worse though as you know ;) I have had a lot worse spilt on me and ended up in scrubs a few times :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ohhh Baby :haha: poor you! Urgh to the lactulose though - I was prescribed that stuff when pregnant with DD to get things moving, and it was just awful :rofl:

I've just paid for the carrycot attachment for my pram so excited to receive that in the next few days. I'll be able to have a proper play with my pram :yipee: just looking at changing bags now. I really want a Yummy Mummy, but they are sooo pricey. Scouring eBay to see if I can get a good deal on one!


----------



## Baby Bell

Munch I know I suppose I should be grateful it was only lactulose.

Lolly that's exciting getting your pram sorted:happydance:

I had my 28 weeks scan, baby all good, head down and growing well:thumbup: Iv also been booked in for my induction! So I go in on the 2nd Dec and get properly started on 3rd Dec :happydance: so weird knowing my baby will be born on the 3rd or close to it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeek Baby that is exciting :yipee:


----------



## Krippy

Bell...That is so exciting bc that is my day of induction as well...It is so far if the babe stays the way it is. If not section booked for the 5th! We will be birthday twins!


----------



## expatttc

Just got back from my first prenatal yoga class! It's drop in, once a week, and I LOVED it. The instructor is also pregnant, which was great as it made me not always think ''should I be doing this''? Plus, we covered breathing techniques for focus, and a type of squat that I think I'll be doing at least a few days a week to build up some stamina (because if I want to do that position during labour, I'm definitely going to need some practice)...
Would recommend it to any ladies thinking about it...even if you haven't done yoga before.


----------



## juless

Haven't had a chance to post for a little while, lots to catch up on!
Lolly, congrats on the new house!! :D About how many babies, I would LOVE to have lots of kids, but DH isn't too sure about that, lol! I know we'll have at least 3, but hoping to be able to have 4? Maybe 5? hehe, we'll see!
Appointment went well today at the doctor, nice strong heartbeat! Baby is hiccuping lots today! At least 4 times, and I'm hoping it doesn't mean anything is wrong (read something about lots of hiccuping being bad... not sure if that's true?). I'm also getting period like cramps. They aren't fun! I don't think I've had many BH's yet though.


----------



## Baby Bell

Krippy said:


> Bell...That is so exciting bc that is my day of induction as well...It is so far if the babe stays the way it is. If not section booked for the 5th! We will be birthday twins!

Yay!! :happydance: that's so exciting........birthday twins:happydance:


----------



## Saradavies89

Gt babies hosptial bag ready yesterday excited xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm glad you enjoyed your yoga class expat :) I keep saying I'll do yoga or pilates but I haven't ever got round to going to any classes :dohh: next time!

Hi juless :hi: that's great your appt went well... I didn't know there was anything bad about baby hiccuping lots in utero? I just thought it meant they were greedy drinking too much amnio fluid :haha: I get a lot of hiccuping too and never thought anything of it x


----------



## Krippy

I have a yoga DVD that I love to do and I know what squat you are talking about! I love it for some reason!

Congrats on the house Lolly! That is so exciting! :)

I am ready to give birth...I have been stressing a bit about the way I have been feeling. Don't get me wrong I have been feeling great but I am just starting to get really nervous and stressed about everything feeling and kick count. I knew that the last weeks were going to be nerve-wracking but I think I need to do my yoga everyday to relax a bit or something. I just need to make it 8 more weeks...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Krippy :hugs: these last few weeks must be so difficult & worrying for you, I can't even begin to imagine. It'll all be ok though, hopefully time will fly by and you'll have your beautiful baby in no time :) happy 30 weeks btw!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lolly!


----------



## expatttc

Krippy we'll all get through it together :)

I've made myself wait for 30 weeks before I put together a final list of things to purchase...and pack, in terms of the hospital bag...and we're almost there!! I'm really trying to be minimalist about it - there are some great threads on here of ''must haves'' and ''never used'' that, as a to-be first time Mom, I am finding really useful!


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi and that im 28 weeks today!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 28wks bbygurl :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies

Are the rest of you starting to struggle to do thing? Seems every step is an effort. Have just had a bath and thought I was going to get stuck!!! Every movement is getting difficult. Putting on socks, getting in and out if the car, getting up off the sofa, turning over in bed.......blah blah blah!!


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, can't believe some of you ladies only have 2 months left! How exciting!!

Lolly, congrats on the house!

toothfairy, yep, i'm finding it very difficult to bend over. There is a muscle right at the top of my stomach that feels like its on fire every time i bend over without squatting. So tying my shoes, picking anything up, sitting up, all getting difficult. I'm getting my first prenatal massage on sunday. Can't friggin wait!!!!

expat, i took a prenatal yoga when i was only 18 or 19 weeks and i thought it was kinda wimpy for my fitness level back then, but I'm definitely going to go back now that i'm bigger and less limber. Can't wait! I'll have to start next week as its only on sundays, and that's massage day :)

OK, time to rant about insensitive men! I recently bought a house, haven't moved in yet as we are getting lots of work done on it first. So I bring a guy in to measure the kitchen for new cabinets. He looks at me and says 'Wow, when are you ready to drop your load, any day now??' I can't believe he said this! So i say 'no, not for 2.5 more months'. and his response?? 'wow, I give you 1 month tops!'. Grrr...i know i've got a belly, but seriously, i'm not THAT big. I'm only going to get bigger. And today a coworker asked me if i was having twins. I dont think she meant anything by it, but i'm starting to want to only wear big baggy old lady dresses (moo moo's, for those in the US..not sure what UK ladies would call them) so no one thinks i'm 9 months pregnant.


----------



## stark18

Hadn't had many braxton hicks until today. I had to be at work at 5am and I normally work evenings. I was really dizzy, threw up, and was having BH all morning. Feeling fine now so I'm not sure if it was just because my routine was different or what?


----------



## toothfairy29

Chloe I have the opposite problem!!! Nobody believes I only have 8 wks to go! You can't win with bump size everyone has an opinion!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm struggling with things too now, getting up if I've been sitting on the floor (or getting down there in the first place actually!), out of baths, picking DD up etc :wacko: still 8 weeks to go too!

Awww chloe :hugs: that was so rude of him! Don't hire him now :haha: what an arse! I agree with toothfairy, every tom, dick & harry has an (unwanted) opinion. Ignore them x


----------



## san fran shan

Hi ladies! I am getting pretty unable to do stuff too. Everything gives me contractions. My husband and I used to sit on the floor at the coffee table to eat dinner every night (classy, I know) and I can't do it anymore. We had to buy a tv table so I can sit on the couch to eat. We have a dining table but don't use it. We have this dream that we will eat at the table every night when the kids are old enough. Anyways, everything hurts on my body!! I have escaped some problems so far like constipation and hemorrhoids. Just went to the doc yesterday and he says I am still on track for vaginal delivery. I think I am happy about that. But scared too, LOL. He also said I will probably have them 4 weeks early. Um, so yeah, that is like 7 weeks away.

Chloe - I can't believe he said that to you! So rude! I can't get out much, so I don't hear a lot about my bump. But a couple weeks ago at my baby shower I had my sister tell me I looked huge, then my MIL say I looked small. It was the same day! I just don't listen to anyone!

We are almost done with the nursery. Here are the pics.
 



Attached Files:







cribs.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10









nursery.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 10









dresser.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww shan your nursery looks amazing so far :) it must be great knowing you'll have one of each too, I know I'd love it anyway!


----------



## munch

San Fran Shan.... Your nursery is just beautiful! Good job :) 

Chloe... I have now decided that people, when they see a pregnant women feel tgat they need to say something about the bump in the room. Kind of like talking about the weather. I am massive, don't know how much of it is actually baby but I showed early (3rd preg) and looked full term a while back. 

Krippy.... Hang in there hun. It must be very worrisome for you. Stay strong, you have come this far. Not long now x

Toothfairy.... Everything is difficult isn't it. I have moments that things are easy but not many. I find after a shower I need to sit down before getting dressed. Yest I took girls on a picnic and then on walk through parklands, I was nackered after it, like I had done a marathon! Lol... 

AFM I have been getting some period like cramps... Not too bad but don't remember getting them with other two. Anyone else getting them? 

I downloaded app on my iPhone called My baby beat and can listen to babies heart beat :) Not as clear as a Doppler (obviously) but it's a bit of fun.

Have a good weekend snowflakes... We truly are on the home stretch now!! Exciting times :)


----------



## daydream

san fran shan said:


> Hi ladies! I am getting pretty unable to do stuff too. Everything gives me contractions. My husband and I used to sit on the floor at the coffee table to eat dinner every night (classy, I know) and I can't do it anymore. We had to buy a tv table so I can sit on the couch to eat. We have a dining table but don't use it. We have this dream that we will eat at the table every night when the kids are old enough.

We do the same thing of eating on the couch instead of the dining table. If you can watch the show Up All Night, watch last night's episode. It had DH and I rolling with laughter. 

Gorgeous nursery btw! Also by your screename I'm guessing you're in SF? I'm out in the east bay, but looks like we're somewhat neighbors


----------



## daydream

munch said:


> I downloaded app on my iPhone called My baby beat and can listen to babies heart beat :) Not as clear as a Doppler (obviously) but it's a bit of fun.

I downloaded it a while back and have been able to get LO's heartbeat only once... because now he likes to kick my phone! he'll move around and follow it no matter how hard I try I can't get the heartbeat. He decided to show the trick to my OB at our last appt, because she had to chase to find his heartbeat with the doppler because he was too busy punching and kicking it. :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've been getting those period type cramps munch, not nice! Bodies are definitely gearing up for the big day :argh: it's so scary!

Wow I haven't heard of this app, off to look for it now :D even though I actually have a doppler LOL!


----------



## san fran shan

daydream said:


> san fran shan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am getting pretty unable to do stuff too. Everything gives me contractions. My husband and I used to sit on the floor at the coffee table to eat dinner every night (classy, I know) and I can't do it anymore. We had to buy a tv table so I can sit on the couch to eat. We have a dining table but don't use it. We have this dream that we will eat at the table every night when the kids are old enough.
> 
> We do the same thing of eating on the couch instead of the dining table. If you can watch the show Up All Night, watch last night's episode. It had DH and I rolling with laughter.
> 
> Gorgeous nursery btw! Also by your screename I'm guessing you're in SF? I'm out in the east bay, but looks like we're somewhat neighborsClick to expand...


I'll see if I can find the episode on demand. We lived in SF for 5 years and just moved to the east bay after finding out it was twins. We left our 1 bedroom 1 bath apartment for a 3 bedroom house. We are in San Leandro now. 

Are you going to see or do any of the stuff in the city this weekend? Fleet Week, America's Cup, bluegrass festival, two giants games and a niner game! Oh and I saw Justin Beiber is going to be at oracle arena. I wish I could participate in the festivities (not justin beiber) but there is no way. Plus traffic will be a nightmare!!


----------



## juless

san fran shan, lovely nursery!! Can't believe in only 7 weeks your babies could be here! Can't believe how close all of us are getting really!


----------



## daydream

san fran shan said:


> I'll see if I can find the episode on demand. We lived in SF for 5 years and just moved to the east bay after finding out it was twins. We left our 1 bedroom 1 bath apartment for a 3 bedroom house. We are in San Leandro now.
> 
> Are you going to see or do any of the stuff in the city this weekend? Fleet Week, America's Cup, bluegrass festival, two giants games and a niner game! Oh and I saw Justin Beiber is going to be at oracle arena. I wish I could participate in the festivities (not justin beiber) but there is no way. Plus traffic will be a nightmare!!

Oh wow we are close then, I'm in San Ramon. No SF for us (and honestly I can't even IMAGINE how horrible the traffic will be, yikes), this weekend we are going to our mini babymoon at the Ritz Carlton Half Moon Bay (normally we're not that fancy-pants, I rack up a lot of Marriott points with my work trips). I am so excited to get away, even if just for a couple days.


----------



## san fran shan

Oh, that will be so nice! My best friend used to work there. HMB is so pretty!


----------



## stark18

opinions needed...

I have always been somewhat of a jealous person when it comes to my husband. He's never given any reason not to trust him 100%. I don't know why I can't let things go. Tonight he's going to the bar with a bunch of people from work (male and female). I keep telling myself it's not a big deal, but I can't help working myself up and talking myself down over and over. I think if I knew his coworkers it wouldn't bother me as much but I just don't know what to do? I don't want to make it an argument every time he wants to do something. I also can't help the way I feel though. I can't talk to my family or friends because they will just think he's a jerk and he's not. I guess I just really need to vent about it. Any suggestions on what would make me feel better without telling him he can't go?


----------



## juless

Hmm, hard to say what to do! Maybe just explain your feelings to him? I know how you feel though. OH has never EVER done a thing that would make me not trust him, but I think hormones are making me worry more! The other day he worked late and I kept thinking, what if he's with some girl from work or something?? But logically I know he isn't. It's an irrational fear! I think it's mostly because I'm feeling huge and unattractive at the moment.


----------



## stark18

juless- I'm glad I'm not the only one with the irrational fears lol. He knows how I feel and he never gets upset when I get mad about it. My biggest problem is the bar. He goes with people after work to a 24 hour restaurant and I don't like not knowing when he's going to be home but it doesn't bother me. Even when I know he's drinking at a buddies house it doesn't bother me as much (still a little though). I think that I will tell him about it being the bar thing. Typing it out makes me feel better though. Thanks for listening.


----------



## juless

Glad you are able to be open and honest with him about it. If you can tell him your fears and doesn't get upset, he must be a pretty good guy! :) Seems to be understanding which is awesome. My OH doesn't even drink or go out at all (neither of us do, we're pretty much nerdy gamers who are at home all the time, lol!) and I still get paranoid! Hopefully he will cut down the bar trips, at least till you're back to feeling yourself again, then maybe you can get a sitter and go out too!


----------



## expatttc

Chloe, massage day sounds like a great idea :) Sorry to hear about the builder&#8217;s remarks...and the co-workers. Toothfairy and Lolly are right - everyone has to have an opinion!

San fran shan, your nursery is adorable! Really inspiring!

Stark, i&#8217;m sorry to hear how you&#8217;re feeling. At least you know that he&#8217;s out with co-workers, and letting off some steam before the baby comes -- which has to be stressful to our DH&#8217;s too, though I&#8217;m only in it for the first time! I&#8217;m with Juless -- he sounds like a good guy, and at least he lets you know where he is!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies!!!

It seems not so long ago we were all sharing tips on what we could and could not eat with the nausea, then feeling like the pregnancy was dragging on, and now we are counting down the final weeks! I can't believe it! :shrug:

I have my first (of 3!) baby showers today:baby: -- I'm considering this one my "main" one as it is the one being thrown where I live and my sister has flown in for it. She is already off helping get things ready and I'm relaxing on the couch after a nice morning walk with DH and the dog (after which, of course, I'm knackered). I have to admit, I'm starting to get nervous about not having the nursery and other supplies ready (I've been waiting to buy a lot of stuff until after the showers). Seeing the other nurseries ready to go makes me feel way behind.

Stark - I think it is wonderful that you are trying your best to be okay with DH going out. I'm quite inclined to let mine go out these days as it means I can go to bed early and be lazy :blush: But I'm also doing it because I've had 7 months of my life changing already because of this baby, and I fear it is going to hit him like a ton of bricks. He might as well have had some good times in the months leading up to being home-bound and exhausted for the Winter!

ExPat - I agree with your recommendation on prenatal yoga! I've been to two different classes now, both were actually quite a bit more strenuous than I thought they would be, which was a pleasant surprise. I've been so much more present "in my body" while pregnant that it made for a great yoga practice.

To all the ladies starting to worry, I'm with you! The only thing I keep repeating to myself about labor is 'one way or another, the baby will come out.' I'm more nervous about bringing baby home...getting really excited that my mom will be here for a couple weeks to share her wisdom and let me get a nap or shower now and again!

Sending you all :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls.... Out if interest.... Is anyone else going to take raspberry leaf tea? I've read ideal time to start is 32 wks which is what I will be on Tuesday. I bought the tablet version but am a bit scared to take them?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Why are you scared hun? I'll be taking them again but think I'm starting them a little later this time and keeping the dosage to a minimum as my 2nd stage was already short with DD, I don't want to pop this baby out in the car on the way to the hospital :haha:


----------



## stark18

I was going to, but things that I have read says if you have had a prior c-section that you shouldn't take them. And since I haven't fully decided if I'm going to have another c-section or natural birth I don't plan on it anymore. Hopefully after talking to the doctor again on Monday I will have made my final decision though.


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I remember you saying about the short labour! I don't know why I'm scared? Irrationally I suppose I am worried they might make me go into instant premature labour even though I know they don't induce labour!!! It's cos I haven't taken them before. I really think these and the epo could help me though as last 2 were 7 & 11 days late and 40+hours labour.


----------



## juless

My sister gave me some 3rd trimester tea which has rlt in it, but I'm not sure if I should drink it or not, since I did have a previous c-section. I might drink a cup here and there though, since it's not pure rlt and it shouldn't hurt to have it once in a while.


----------



## expatttc

At my 30 week appointment on wednesday, I'm going to ask about taking the tea -- risks of early labour, etc. so will see what is said and feed back!


----------



## juless

Oh MAN I am so sick of being sick with this damn cold! 3 weeks now I've had it!! The last couple days I have been couging really hard, so hard today that I burst some blood vessels in my eyes, my belly muscles hurt, and it's making my head hurt! Tonight I'm finally feeling a little better though, I think tomorrow will be a better day. At least I hope so! Poor baby has to deal with all of it too!


----------



## munch

Juless.... You poor thing :( I have been sick too with cold and cough. In previous pregnancies I developed cough in 3 rd tri and it went on for ever, it wasn't till ob in 2nd pregnancy said it was probably reflux causing it and so I started taking antacids and cough dissappeared. Not saying this is what is happening with you, just a thought if it doesn't go away. 

Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'd skip the RLT for you ladies that have had previous c-secs as it's not recommended. Toothfairy, it won't induce labour don't worry :) that's a common misconception. I think I'm going to start EPO @ 36w and I might be brave and try inserting it... the thought of doing that makes me cringe but I read it's the optimal way to do it!

Juless, sorry you're not well :hugs: hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## toothfairy29

I was also thinking of doing the EPO at 36 weeks..... you're a few days ahead of me Lolly so you can try it first!:haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'll be the guinea pig! :lol:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oh girls, what s night :( the worst back pain I've ever experienced. I was rolling around crying my eyes out until 5am. Standing up even hurt. :( my oh was useless, just slept so I went into living room and cried into a pillow :( 

I was really confident about birth but now I'm worried I won't be able to deal with pain


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh Pearl -- labor will be so different, you will have a renewed strength and determination from within. Right now we are ALL tired and have moments where we have no reserve...it's so frustrating to feel weak and in pain. But you will have a power surge for labor, and something exciting to work for!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ocean :hugs: I agree, you will cope in labour hun try not to worry. The end goal of labour will spur you on, where as awful backache in the middle of the night when you're sore & tired is just crap! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 11 week till my baby girl so cant wait feel like my bump has gone bigger today to xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls x


----------



## Fifipots

Felt like a real turning point today, we went to visit the labour and maternity ward today for a tour, def gonna try for a water birth, although they only have 3 pools so it's just luck I guess if you manage to get one,

Also brought the pram and car seat down from the loft so that I can get it all freshened up, actually starting to get excited now xx


----------



## juless

I also have the carseat out! I still need to clean it up, but I cleaned the car and installed it today! We rarely use the 4th seat (we have a Honda Element,only has 4 seats) other than to flip it out for extra room to bring large objects home. So I figured, why not? We have no room to store it in our house so might as well put it in now before I get too huge to do it! Also DD will love putting her dollies in it when we go for a drive, lol! It really sunk in when I looked in and saw two carseats... crazy how close this is all getting, but SO exciting!


----------



## expatttc

Just wanted to send :hugs: to all not feeling great at the moment -- and a Happy Canadian Thanksgiving....so much to be thankful for!


----------



## juless

A happy thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## san fran shan

Heyya! I am feeling massive these days! Nothing new to report really. I have been pretty cranky lately and wish I could snap out of it! 

Happy Thanksgiving Canada! I had no idea it was celebrated there on a different date than the US.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo baby is a squash! Had a great nights sleep with no back pain last night, thank goodness!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey just been having a read through a cple of pages as I can't keep up what is epo, and am I bad to say I would try anything to get my baby to come about a week early my nan goes away for a month on the 11th if dec but I'm due the 16th but I want my nan to meet her great granddaughter before she goes I no she will b gutted to miss it cxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Evening primrose oil


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 29 weeks ocean :yipee: and yaaay at being a squash! There's only honeydew and and then water melon to go!!

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian ladies and their families :flower: hope you all have a lovely day!

Sara - It's not bad at all :flower: you are full term from 37w so starting the evacuation process from this time is normal. I would like to get to 40w+ but that's only because I never did last time. Might change my mind closer to the time when I'm waddling terribly and in excruciating pelvic pain and swollen like the Michelin man :lol: and yeh, EPO stands for evening primrose oil. You get them in yellow coloured capsules, they are said to help ripen your cervix for labour.

Happy Monday everyone :D one of my close friends and bump buddies from the boards has given birth naturally this morning @ 36+2 and it's really made me think about getting my skates on sorting the rest of this baby's things out. My hospital bags ARE getting packed THIS week... no more excuses!! xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Any tips for packing hospital bags for first timers? I don't even know what sort of bag to use! :)


----------



## Saradavies89

]Thanks everyone I just felt a bit selfish knowing mine n my OH luck she won't arrive till Christmas Day lol, took my 30 week pic this mornin I think I can officially say I have " popped" lol ignore the mess of the room me and OH went away for the weekend and I've just dumped everything lol and tbh I can't be bothered moving them lol xxxx.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmmm well with DD I took 2 huge holdalls in with me and I really did have too much :rofl: This time I'm just going to take the 1 (like cabin luggage size) and will also take my changing bag full of baby's things :) that's the plan anyway! I'll update when my bags are packed for this time round and we'll see if I manage to fit all my things in!

My carrycot for the pram finally arrived today :yipee: so that's one more thing crossed off my list to get or complete! I love it :cloud9: here's DD modelling the pram, just need a baby now!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/9B1F10C4-58C4-457C-9FDD-1C173D67FC83-8350-000007EDE8C02ABE.jpg


----------



## Saradavies89

Aww so cute  my pram doesn't come till dec can't wait but saves trying to find somewhere to store it for now we've got things at everyone's houses lol my neighbours house is full of our stuff lol, I've packed the babies bag already was gunna leave it a bit but couldn't help myself, we have just used a small suitcase like one of the mini ones, I just hope we have got everything but if not someone can bring what we need, I'm gunna do mine in a few weeks just to break the time up a bit xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh this pram is taking up so much room :wacko: we had DD's stored at the in-law's and didn't collect it until after she was born, but we don't live near them now and I'm over my superstitions so this one has been here since I was around 8 weeks pregnant I think! It's crazy to imagine there'll be a baby in there soon :)


----------



## Saradavies89

I nosy neighbours have bought us our moss basket, and all the things we have bought it hasn't rly hit me properly yet but they brought round the Moses basket to show us the other day and I looked in it and just thought SHIT!!! IWW r having a baby lol xxxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

I have my bag packed already lol but the contents are spilling out!! didnt think about using the changing bag for babies things as ive prob packed him way too much.. Had my 32 week scan they said he seems to be on track.. Have been asked to have the daily injections for thrombosis needless to say i declined i can not handle a blood test and had no problems with my first 2 all seems a bit ott this time round my weight and medical history has not changed... 
waking up every 2 hours through out the night i remember this with my last not long before she came midwife has said its my body preparing me!!! well atm i kind of need the sleep more than the practise... really scarey thought that on wednesday ill be 33 weeks!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Off to the doctor tomorrow! Finally taking someone with me to translate so hopefully I can get a few more questions answered. 
My baby shower is on Friday. Quite excited for that! 
On the downside backache and heartburn are at an all time high right now!


----------



## san fran shan

I already feel like a watermelon!!! I just leaned forward and got stabbed in the ribs by some baby feet. Ouch!

I am procrastinating on my hospital bag. I don't feel like I need much, and my husband can always come home and get what I need and what the babies need. My doc said my babies will probably come a month early. So that is 7 weeks! I really need to sign up for some birthing classes. Like ASAP.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Snowflakes :flower:

I hope everyone had a great weekend. Fab bump Sara!

Cute pram Lolly! DD is such a great model for it too :)

I still haven't started with my bag and I'll be 32 weeks tomorrow! I did buy a night gown for hospital stay yesterday but that was it. I think I'm going to see what we get at baby shower this weekend. 

I've been getting some jabs in the ribs but still getting movement way down low too. Is baby really that long? I keep getting these sharp pains every once in a while - vagga daggas! I wonder if my lo has turned and is now head down? I hope so! He's been waking me out of my sleep with his kicks, but I can feel it with my hand from the outside, sharp and skinny (guess he's build like DH) it still freaks me out. Anyone else's baby movements hurt? It's the pushing feeling where I feel like he's trying to come out of my stomach that are the worse!


----------



## juless

I do blu! It feels SO strange sometimes, like a little alien in there, lol!
I've started my hospital bag, just have my new robe and my little bag of travel toiletries I got at Wal-mart. It's perfect and in it's own little bag. Travel toothbrush, toothpaste, deodarant, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, etc. Only $8 I think? Oh, and I packed my two stretchy super comfy nightgowns. Other than that I think I'll wait, as I don't want to pack all that underwear until closer to it. I might need a lot since if I have a c-section I'll be in there a week!
Anyone else entered super nesting mode? I have been nesting since we moved in here, always organizing, trying to get things ready, but this morning I feel like a crazy woman! Maybe it's cause I treated myself to a little bit of coffee so I have extra energy, lol? Our office is a mess right now. Basically the dumping ground for things we need to go through, and it's driving me nuts! DD is falling asleep so once she's napping I'm tackling that room! Wish me luck!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

OOOhh coffee!!! I miss it so much. DH will not let me have any and neither will any of the ladies at work. 

I wish I had the energy to nest. DH does all of the cleaning around the house and the nursery is good to go so I haven't had much to do anyways.

At this point I'm just ready for baby to come - how am I ever going to survive 2 more months of this?


----------



## juless

I have a treat of a small coffee once in a while, maybe once every two weeks! I drink lots of tea though! LOVE vanilla red tea, and it's decaf too! I realized today that it is exactly 8 weeks until my c-section date! YIKES!!!!!!!!!!! :D I really hope I can get this baby to want to come earlier though. If I don't have a natural birth this time I won't ever have one. I would like to have at least 3 kids, (working on DH for 4, hehe) and am worried about having that many c-sections. I know it is done, but it can get risky after the third I think. The minute I'm full term I will be trying all the tricks! My doctor said he'd give me a sweep and check my cervix at my 39 week appointment too. He doesn't want to medically induce me, because of my previous surgery, but is willing to try a sweep!


----------



## toothfairy29

Love the pram Lolly.... your Amber is such a cutie pie! I haven't had any of my big stuff (pram carseat cot etc) delivered yet. Its all coming 1st week in november. I think I will crap myself when this all arrives!!!!! I have bought most of my other stuff and contents of hospital bag but I dont want to pack it until 1st week November too when I will be 35/36 weeks. I only have 3.5 working weeks to go and finish on 31st October, I have 3+ wks of annual leave to take from then,then maternity starts at 38 wks. I am trying to leave packing bags etc until then as I want some things to do!! I haven't even got a wardrobe for baby yet again.....its coming 1st week November!! THEN I will start getting organised!!

Do you think I am leaving it all too late?? I am going on the fact that my teenagers were 7 and 11 days late!


----------



## stark18

Had my last scan today. Baby is looking good and measuring 4lbs 4oz. Tech said that is normal size but I was thinking she seemed big? Couldn't see anything other than her back but organs looked good. I talked it over with my doctor and have decided to have a repeat c-section. Our baby girl will be here November 26th. That's seven weeks! 

For those of you that are on your second...I am soo much more nervous this time around. Anyone feeling that way? Or am I just crazy?:wacko:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

stark18 said:


> Had my last scan today. Baby is looking good and measuring 4lbs 4oz. Tech said that is normal size but I was thinking she seemed big? Couldn't see anything other than her back but organs looked good. I talked it over with my doctor and have decided to have a repeat c-section. Our baby girl will be here November 26th. That's seven weeks!
> 
> For those of you that are on your second...I am soo much more nervous this time around. Anyone feeling that way? Or am I just crazy?:wacko:

i had my scan at 32+1 mine is measuring 4lb think Its a really rough estimate i am not going much off it my dd2 was 5lb 6 and takes after her dad tall and skinny. I am on number 3 less nervous this time more excited and ill be happy when i am no longer suffering with the worst heartburn!


----------



## juless

I am number 2 and waaay more nervous! I'm trying to imagine how I'll manage to look after a 2 year old and a newborn at the same time!! Everyone who's done it tells me you just figure it out and make it work, so I'm hopeful a routine will fall into place somehow! Still, it's scary to think about!


----------



## bbygurl719

Im on number two n more nervous this time but mine will only b 13 months apart. Oh n I got my c section date which will be Dec 22 im so excited


----------



## toothfairy29

I am on number 3 after a 14 and 16 year gap! I am weirdly less nervous this time. I think as I am a lot older I am looking forward to being a mum again, with the 1st 2 I couldn't get past worrying about the birth. I think with this one I worry more about it, with the others I wasn't aware how much could go wrong and I hadn't had all the miscarriages!!


----------



## toothfairy29

32 wks for me and blu today!

I've just taken my first raspberry leaf tea capsule! I feel really excited and a bit nervous!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Is anyone else starting to struggle at work? Iv got four weeks left and am starting to feel quite stressed at the thought of going in! It's quite hard going. I really don't know how I'm going to manage the next four weeks.:cry:


----------



## Fifipots

31 weeks today, down to single figures officially although I'm not counting my chickens just yet!!!

have my first physio appointment on Monday for my SPD, its been a long time coming but I'm hoping it will ease a bit of the pain, fingers crossed.

put the crib up yesterday, a little premature but it was leant to us so wanted to make sure its all working, which it is, so have been ordering crib and pram matttresses today, the only trouble I'm having now is that everything I've got out for the baby, my cats want to make their own and am constantly having to shoo them off as I don't want them to get used to it before the baby comes and then try and get in once the babies here, that would be an absolute nightmare!!

happy Tuesday everyone xxx:dust:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 32 weeks toothfairy & Blu! And happy 31 weeks to fifipots :)

This is my 2nd and I am much more nervous. Kinda because I know what to expect :haha: but also I'm scared to be induced again, and also as DD was tiny (5.5lbs) I'm worrying this one will be double of that and tear me in to 2 :rofl:

Baby, what kind of work do you do? I finished work early on and I'm glad as I don't think I could have gone on much longer, so kudos to you for going on so long. Any chance you could go a bit earlier? x


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies I need your help :-(

I feel really down in the dumps last few days. Hormones or?

Seems like we are all so near and yet so far still. I feel really heavy and have SPD pain pretty bad. I am nowhere near organised for baby. Hubby decided we didnt need the big stuff delivering until beginning of november at 36 weeks. We haven't done a nursery yet as we will be having a change round of bedrooms when baby is about 6 months...he will be in with us until then so decided to leave our teenage kids as they are for now. So at the moment all I have is a huge pile of boxes and bags with all the babies clothes, blankets and smaller items etc. I just go look at this huge pile of stuff and it doesn't seem real.

To make things worse, hubby works away monday to friday. He does block jobs and has just started another which will be 4 wks long. I spend most of my time home alone tired sore heavy and lonely. I asked him not to take this job as I am getting closer and need him for reassurance and company but he has to work! I said that this one would have to be the last away job as I will be 36 wks when this is done. He said he'll have to see when the time comes and doesnt get why I am stressing as baby isn't due until 4th december!!! He really does not get that the baby could be earlier or than I might feel like having him around. I totally understand that he has to work though and am trying not to give him hard time about it.

I have cut down to only working 2.5 days a week for the last month and finish altogether in 3 weeks. So I am thinking this loneliness is only going to get worse. 

I just feel so near and like I should be taken care of at this stage.......and yet it's so far to go and 8 more long weeks!!

Sorry for the moan....just wanted to vent and know if anyone else feels the same?


----------



## toothfairy29

I don't think it helps going onto 3rd tri either.......makes me feel like I am closer to due date than I actually am!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww toothfairy :hugs: i think we all have fears/anxiety. The closer we get, the more real it becomes. When I get like that, I just remind myself that I'm not the first to go through this and will not be the last. If all of these women did it, I can!!

Happy 32 weeks to me and Toothfairy! :happydance:

I wish I wasn't working so much. I want to work less but can't afford to. But I'm an event planner and my body is just not cooperating lol. Did I mention I'm also working on my masters degree so I have class as well? I just need the next few weeks to fly by. It's so close yet so far away - if that makes sense. If baby could just cook for 5 more weeks, I think I'd be ok with him coming at 37 weeks. I just need my body back!!!


----------



## LillyLee

I know how you feel toothfairy. We have the baby crib set up, but all boxes and bags of clothes and diapers are piled inside and I don't think it's become a reality yet. 

Sorry about your DH, sometimes they really don't understand at all. :hugs:


----------



## san fran shan

Toothfairy, I have felt pretty down lately too. I am working full time still, but 100% from home (got a note from my doc saying I needed to). I get lonely and don't talk to anyone all day. There is so much to do around the house and I can't do any of it without having contractions. Last night I had to go to Labor & Delivery because I had 8 contractions in an hour. I was monitored, given a swab and a shot, and released. No preterm labor yet, but it was still scary. The only reason my nursery is done is that I kept reading to have it finished by 28-30 weeks because twins come early and I will basically be unable to move around comfortably after 30 weeks. 

That is so hard your husband is gone for 4 weeks. Do you see him on the weekends at least? I don't know how to make you feel better except by saying you aren't alone. 

I kind of equate this time to the "calm before the storm" but I have no idea when the storm will hit.


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy & shan :hugs::hugs: I think we can all start getting a bit panicked towards the end, I know I'm starting to a bit. You do have plenty of time though toothfairy, but maybe start sorting baby's clothes and little bits slowly so at least you feel like you're a little bit prepared?


----------



## daydream

You ladies aren't alone, I'm very ready to be done with work, and I'm not feeling too prepared for this baby to come. We have the crib but it's still in the box. My shower is the 20th, so I'm hoping that after that I'll feel more ready. I have my one last out of state work trip this week, so maybe afterward I can breathe a bit. It's hard to care about work at all. Like hello! I'm growing a human, I feel like that's more important than anything I have going on at work.


----------



## Baby Bell

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 32 weeks toothfairy & Blu! And happy 31 weeks to fifipots :)
> 
> This is my 2nd and I am much more nervous. Kinda because I know what to expect :haha: but also I'm scared to be induced again, and also as DD was tiny (5.5lbs) I'm worrying this one will be double of that and tear me in to 2 :rofl:
> 
> Baby, what kind of work do you do? I finished work early on and I'm glad as I don't think I could have gone on much longer, so kudos to you for going on so long. Any chance you could go a bit earlier? x

Im a nurse, couldn't really go off early as off duty done for next month, if I was to go off it would leave them short. With a lot of shifts to cover. It's just really heavy work, and I'm tiring easily. But I can't complain the rest of staff are helping me a lot. It's just unfortunate that there are three of us nurses pregnant at the moment on the ward.


----------



## expatttc

Toothfairy, :hugs: I know how it feels to have DH away; I've been apart from mine now for over a month, and it will be another 2 months before we're together (end of November, when i'm into my 37th week). He's in the Pacific in a pretty dangerous area, and I'm in Canada...so it's tough.
BUT that being said, what gets me through is knowing he's doing what he needs to do to support our family - including our new baby. 
I haven't been buying anything mainly because I was hoping to do it with him -- but I have started to plan, make lists and share them, and get ready to start the purchasing eventually...so I understand that too! Can you make a list of milestones that you'd like to reach in these next weeks and work on that with him? Do you have your purchases lined up in an online wishlist or registry so that you can get it all in one swoop? I'm trying to take advantage of the ''extra time'' to find the absolute best buy on everything!!
We'll get through this together! The third trimester still gives us time -- a whole third of this journey!! :)


----------



## san fran shan

Expatt, you are a strong woman! I can't imagine how hard it would be to be away from my husband for that long. We all do what we have to do to get by in this world and its never our dream situation. I can't wait for you two to be back in the same place. 

My cousin was in Afghanistan his wife's entire pregnancy. When he came home for the birth, he had never seen her pregnant or the house she lived in. 

I am really bored, so I compiled all my weekly pics....Here they are...
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16









progression2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Beanonorder

I am so over work too! And I still have 7 and a half weeks to go :(
Financially it makes sense for me to go til the end of November but if I'm struggling too much then I'm going to tell my boss I want to finish earlier. 

Baby is head down! Now just have to pray that the placenta moves!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

eek 33 weeks today!! Not long to go at all am starting to get very excited now..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow shan, I love your progression pics :)


----------



## bbygurl719

i can believe im going to have Angelyca in my arms in 2monhs 12 days n its going to go by so fast as i have alot going on. First i have hallowen than my Neice is due october 29th, than i have my baby shower/dh's bday party. than i have a friend due in novemebrr than i have Aaryellas first birthday and than thanksgiving!! its giong to b a crazy few months!!


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, lots going on here! Congrats on setting a date for delivery, bbygurl! how exciting!

San fran - love your progression pictures:thumbup:

toothfairy, sorry to hear about DH being away for 4 more weeks. Hopefully this will be his last out of town job! Do you get to see him on the weekends?

I'm so not prepared at all. My shower is this weekend, so I'm hoping after that I will get motivated. But its hard because i can't set up a proper nursery as we are just going to be moving a couple weeks after baby is born. I might try to make the office into a mock nursery, but no cute decorations or anything. perhaps just the dresser/changing table. I plan to let her sleep in the pack n play bassinet part for the first few weeks of life. I haven't even begun to think of what to pack for the hospital. I have had some light spotting lately, so my Dr said no BD until week 35! and to take it easy with my movements in general. But she said everything looks good, and LO's head is down where it should be, so that is comforting! I'm just not looking forward to 10 more weeks of work! i wish i could plan when she was coming so i could at least use my vacation days in the days leading up to her arrival. Oh well. Lovely US health system!


----------



## samj732

Hi ladies, haven't posted much but I have been doing my fair share of stalking :)

I have a doctor appt today, and they have been watching my cervical length because it's thinning. Not by much, about .1 mm a week but two weeks ago I was down to 2.9 cm, and my doctor says if I get to 2.5 cm or below I'll have to go on bedrest :wacko: I was seeing a different doctor because mine was gone on leave, so I'm not sure if she'll do another cervical ultrasound today or not.

I'm getting really anxious about having everything done for baby. I've been trying to hold off on a lot of things until after my shower, but now I think I've waited too long. We don't even have the nursery ready to go or anything! I think my hormones are getting to me.

I'm also starting to get super uncomfortable. I'm a CNA, and work is like a personal torture chamber for me. Can't bend/squat/lift like I used to, and that makes everything difficult. I hate to say it, but I'm really not enjoying being pregnant :( I've been having a lot of issues (BH & very strong cramps since week 23, among other things) and I'm ready to just be done.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh girls! If I was at home I would take some pictures of the disaster that is our "baby preparation." :wacko:
Nursery has the crib up but it has no mattress or sheets, there is no changing pad, and there are still screwdrivers and nails and boxes around from our assembling! There is also no decor up, no diapers or wipes, and we really only have a handful of sleepers and outfits!! It's a very chaotic appearing room. :blush:

And we just had our first (of 3!) showers last weekend, so now there is a car seat sitting in the dining room, tons of toys on the extra recliner downstairs and a huge box with an unassembed high chair. 

The house is a baby death trap with no baby-proofing, small objects lying out everywhere and the dog has adopted the lambskin rug that was supposed to go in the baby's room, so now it is in dire need of a wash! :haha:

I feel like I can't buy anything until we have our other two showers, so it is hard to feel there is not much I can do! Thankfully MIL has let it slip that she has gotten us the crib mattress...phew!

And I'm counting down at work as well -- I'm a physician assistant and on my feet a lot like the other girls in healthcare, especially since I scrub in on procedures 3 days a week that last anywhere from 1-4 hours at a time (standing in one spot!) Can I just say how thankful I am for compression stockings? They help SOOO much! I have 7 more weeks left of work after tomorrow...but I'm already being called out for waddling and being a bit slow. It's all in jest though, truly my coworkers and colleagues have been quite understanding.

What I don't understand is how I can possibly continue to get BIGGER for the next 8 weeks and 4 days. You can be sure I'll be starting EPO at week 38 and red raspberry leaf tea as soon as I remember to buy some. I am taking my 39th week off as paid vacation so I'm hoping baby is AT LEAST on time, and not late! :shrug:

I am very happy about a few things though - as of my last midwife appt, baby is already head down (she could tell by feeling). Plus, baby has started having hiccups which means s/he is doing a good job of practicing breathing. Lastly, aside from 3-4 zombie-like trips to the bathroom each night, I'm sleeping pretty well lately. I have started to get what I think is SPD pain, but I'm mostly just trying to ignore it (denial?) and hoping it doesn't get much worse. 

Sending big :hugs: to all the girls having a rough time for whatever reason...lets hope that pregnancy amnesia is real!!!


----------



## juless

I gave in and finally went to the doctor today, after trying to beat this cold/infection/whateveritis for the last 4 weeks. Got some (very expensive!!) antibiotics, already had one and am starting to feel less pain/pressure in my head! Hoping in a few days I'll be back to my old self! Of course I'm paranoid pills will affect baby, even though the doctor and pharmacist assured me they are ones that are safe in pregnancy. 
OH and I still aren't too sure on the baby's name... we had some we were definite about, then for some reason I started not liking them anymore. I don't know!


----------



## toothfairy29

Juless, it's probably better for your baby that you take some antibiotics and get well than end up real ill with a serious infection you can't shift? Hope you get better soon!

Gen... Your update made me smile, you just summed up pregnancy so well! The bit about the dog on the lamb skin probably wasn't supposed to.... But it made me laugh! Sounds like utter chaos!!!!!! Glad we are all having our own version of madness. Good preparation for life with a new baby I think! Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi just a quick drop by to c how everyone is doing, I'm getting a cold now as well :-( o the joys of winter xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

I can really sympathise with the winter illnesses! I have had a chest infection for the last couple of days, headache, sore throat and upset stomach plus the heartburn and feeling like a whale so i am feeling really sorry for myself...


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj732 - I hope your cervix slows down thinning hun :hugs: Pregnancy can be really hard, a lot harder than those who have never experienced it can think possible!

GenY - Haha I think you're best waiting for your other 2 shock:) showers too, then at least you'll know what you have left to get and can then get everything in place and ready :)

Sorry to all you ladies feeling poorly :hugs: it's not quite Winter here yet, but the weather was so up & down and such a sudden change from hot to cold/rainy, so many people seem to be coming down with something :( get well soon! :flower:

I hit 33 weeks yesterday, and the sudden realisation that I'm full term in 4 weeks was a bit of a shock :haha: I went shopping yesterday and now have everything for my hospital bag, so going to start packing that over the weekend x


----------



## LillyLee

DH and I have a 5k Breast Cancer walk tomorrow that we do every year. I'm seriously doubting if I'm going to be able to make it completely around the park as it now seems that every time I begin walking I need to pee! 

I don't want to stop drinking water before the event because it's so hot where we live that I'm not going to risk dehydration, but honestly this pressure is just so awful! I can't even make it from my office to the car park without having the urge to go, even if I use the restroom immediately before leaving the building!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow LillyLee, that's amazing if you can do 5k! Remember to takel ots of breaks if you need to. I can barely manage walking around the shops for 50 mins nowadays :haha:


----------



## san fran shan

Hello December ladies!

My doc told me yesterday he wont let me go past 36 weeks. Soooo, that is in like 6 weeks. OMG. 

Hope all you sickies feel better soon!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy Friday snowflakes!

:hugs: to all of the ladies feeling under the weather. I hope you feel better soon.

samj732 hope that cervix slows its thinning. Will keep fingers crossed. Rest up honey! 

Happy 33 weeks Lolly & Mummy!! You ladies get me excited every time you go up a week lol! It's a reminder how close we all are!!!!

My 2nd baby shower is tomorrow. Kinda looking forward to it but also ready for it to be over with. At least I get to see some of my family and friends.

LO's movements are really getting to be painful at times. And sometimes it's sharp pains to my lady parts! I feel like he's trying to burst out from my stomach most times and some times it's like he's headbutting my cervix. And I have how many more weeks of this?


----------



## Baby Bell

San Fran Shan that's so exciting:happydance:

Iv had a horrible irritable cough the last couple of days, not a cold just this cough. I feel so sorry for anyone that with me, must be so annoying. 

Iv only got 3 more weeks to work and am so ready for leave to begin. I'm getting my new sofa delivered on Friday and can't wait to snuggle up on it with a good book feeling baby wiggle around inside:kiss:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow shan how exciting!! :yipee:

Blu, just think about the gifts :lol: I hear you on the painful jabs and kicks too. Ouchhh! I'm quite looking forward to baby getting too big to move around so much, but then with that comes a very heavy watermelon sized baby pushing down on everything and then when that head starts to engage and you can barely walk :rofl: so much to look forward to!

Hope your cough clears off soon Baby Bell :hugs: oooh enjoy your new sofa when it arrives! x


----------



## san fran shan

My babies combined are already over 6 pounds. Let's just say, "OUCH!" Both are head down on my cervix and bladder with all their feet in my ribs. I don't want to complain about all the pain because I know it is going to get worse. At least they are cutting off the last 4 weeks of pure hell.


----------



## munch

Hi ladies, hope all of you that are under the weather improve speedily! 

I have asthma :( well that's what the doctors think. It's shocking cough and breathing issues. Anyway FX it goes away soon. I feel bad for baby with this hacking cough and worry I am doing damage everytime. 

We are all so close! It's going to be exciting when the "winning" posts start to appear :) :) :) 

I am organised pretty much for baby but am worried about christmas shopping as I know I won't have opportunity to do it once baby arrives. I have started but still have so much to do :( 

My "lady garden" needs a new gardener to prune and hedge the garden ;) 

Hope you all have a good weekend snowflakes x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww munch, feel better soon hun :hugs:

:rofl: @ the lady garden comment! I've given up on mine :haha: will send OH in closer to D-day to sort it out me thinks!


----------



## stark18

LOL my DH has been taking care of mine for me too Lolly! I had him do it last week and will have it done one more time before birth.


----------



## samj732

Good news, looks like the thinning has stopped. My cervical length yesterday was at 3.0, so actually up .1 from two weeks ago :) no bedrest for this mama. My doctor did advise me to cut my shifts in half, and unfortunately that's just not financially possible for me so I guess I'll just have to buck up.

:rofl: @ lady garden comment. I can't see mine anymore but I've been taking care of it for so long I can do it by touch for now. Not sure what the status of that will be in a few weeks though haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I thought I'd be able to do mine from memory alone but it looked awful :rofl: OH couldn't stop laughing, he said it looked like there'd been an accident!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg thanks for admitting your gardens are uncared for. Mine is a jungle...I can do it by feel but at this point will let DH take a crack at it with a trimmer first before I spend ages trying just with a razor. It's disgusting, even to me...

And I forgot who said they are walking a 5k? I'm doing one on Oct 21!! It's a Halloween themed 'Run Like Hell' event...more like 'waddle like Hell' (and look like Hell too).

Still thinking up Halloween costumes - you girls have any planned?


----------



## juless

Haha, I have no idea what condition my lady garden is in and at this point, I don't care too much, lol! I'm lucky if I feel like shaving my legs and armpits at all! I have tried to trim a bit but that was quite some time ago!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey ladies! I know I haven't been active on this thread in a while, but DH and I finally agreed on a name for our little girl, and I wanted to share. Her name will be Camden Reese. So excited to finally have this part taken care of! Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## juless

Beautiful name choice scoobydrlp!

It's wierd... I haven't noticed any BH's, but today, (and a few times in previous days) I've had what felt like cramping in my lower back and then cramps, like period cramps, at the bottom of my bump. Didn't seem to have much tightening on the bump or anything, but they get quite painful and really do remind me of contractions. I'm thinking it's just my body preparing or baby stretching things, but I find the back pains strange. These last for a few minutes then fade. I had a few in a row earlier today but nothing since. Anyone else have anyhting like this?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful name choice scooby! :flower:

Juless, I've been having painful BH but no back pains as such. I'd definitely keep an eye on those though - my friend was having lots of BH and back pains that reminded her of back contractions from when she had her first, she took lots of baths and some painkillers but decided to go to hospital to get checked out and they discovered she was 4cms dilated! This was last week, and she gave birth to her daughter @ 36+2 x


----------



## juless

Thanks lolly, I'll keep an eye on it. Haven't had any since yesterday afternoon so hopefully it wasn't anything! I'd love baby to want to come earlier than my due date but not THIS early!!


----------



## Bay

Jules - i've had lots of bh for a while now too and they come frequently. Hopefully the painful ones ease up for you, but if they don't please have it checked out.

Sam - glad to hear your cervix is lengthening. Like i always say, you're such a trooper for being able to do what you do for work.

Scooby - that's a really beautiful name! And a really unique combination which is double win. Who came up with the names?

Sorry to hear that there are ladies who are unwell. I've been carrying on with the longest cold and it has seriously been over a month. I just hope i get rid of it soon so i don't pass it onto bubba. 

We are all getting so close to having full term babies. I can't wait to start reading about the first waves of birth stories and gorgeous pics. Exciting times :happydance:


----------



## daydream

scoobydrlp said:


> Hey ladies! I know I haven't been active on this thread in a while, but DH and I finally agreed on a name for our little girl, and I wanted to share. Her name will be Camden Reese. So excited to finally have this part taken care of! Hope everyone is well :)

Love the name! My friend at work recently named her baby girl Camden, I looooooove it


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh god thanks for the reminder about the lady garden!!!! ive told my oh he is going to have to man up and sort it out for me lol... can barely shave my legs never mind anything else!!! my chest infection has become 1000 x worse ive been allowed honey and gliserine syrup and vicks vapour rub plus an inhaler and tbh its done nothing!!! I have been leaking with most of the extremely violent coughing bouts so ive now had to get out my maternity pads.. luckily midwife on wednesday so will get her to check its not amniotic fluid as coughing with my 2nd dd broke my waters eventually after a week of it, also ive been informed i have to have whooping cough vaccine, flu jab and blood test on the same day i may have mentioned my needle phobia?? i am terrified!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm not getting any of the vaccines, but I wouldn't get them when I was ill mummyof2girlz, you'll feel even worse afterwards! Anyway you can ask to have them at a later date?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Bay said:


> Scooby - that's a really beautiful name! And a really unique combination which is double win. Who came up with the names?


Thanks! I had always liked Camden for a boy, but when looking through some baby name websites I saw that people use it for girls too, which I had never thought of. I brought it up to OH and he loved it! We hadn't even talked about middle names really at all, but OH put Camden and Reese together and we both fell in love. Funny how we went so long not agreeing on anything, and then when the right names came along it was immediate agreement. :happydance:


----------



## munch

Scooby... It is a lovely name :) You are so lucky to have name sorted we are still debating on one. 

Mummyof2.... Your post sounds exactly like my symptoms! It's not pleasant to say the least. I have pulled a muscle on my side and on my stomach! They hurt everytime I cough! Fingers crossed we all get over these issues soon!!! 

I nearly did something stupid today. I think nesting has kicked in and spring has arrived here. I spent 4 hours in the garden today and I was pruning a tree and got up on my dd's trampoline to trim up high and when I finished I was about to jump off it onto the grass!!!! I had to remind myself "your pregnant silly women". Garden looking good though :) 

Hope you all enjoyed your weekends x


----------



## Saradavies89

That's a lovely name scooby, I was just wondering if any if you ladies would like to come to my house and smash up my scales arghhhhhh I can't keep off them and its depressing and while your at it my mirrors as well :-( xxxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Yeah lolly i though that i think if i am still ill i will ask to have them another time... if at all i am very close now and i am unsure about the whooping cough anyway, flu jabs fine i have that every year but does make me feel slightly crappy for a few days afterwards.

Same here munch i feel like death doesnt seem to be going at all have tried everything drinking honey and lemon in hot water (ewww) the syrup, vapour rub, inhaler, steam, nebuliser i can not think of anything else... the minute i get into bed its a 100 times worse not had as much movement the last few days still have some but its all a bit worrying...


----------



## juless

Don't let it get your down Saradavies! I don't have a scale and don't want one, lol! Though I do have to see when I'm at the doctor's, I try to avert my eyes, hehe... The antibiotics I was put on seem to be working and I'm starting to feel normal again, it's great! Still hacking up mucus, but not as much. Hope you all have had a lovely weekend! It went by so fast for me! It's crazy how fast time is going in general though, I feel like before I know it another week has flew by!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Question for those who work, do you have a desk job or an on your feet job? And how are you doing with either? I'm a veterinary assistant, and I'm starting to have a little trouble doing everything I need to. I'm on my feet pretty much all day, but there's also a lot of squatting and up and down involved, as well as trying to restrain large dogs and getting pulled around by them. I have the option of working at the front reception desk instead, which would require sitting in a desk chair a lot of the time, but also lots of getting up from the sitting position to greet clients, take payments, check fax machine, etc etc. I'm just not sure that would feel any better to me, combined with the fact that I'm not really trained and confident to do the reception job which will cause stress especially when things are busy and I don't know exactly what to do. 

Do those of you with desk jobs think you would be happier/more comfortable if you could be up and around more during the day? And those with on your feet jobs, do you think you would fair better at a desk job at this point?


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, huge :hugs: to those not feeling well. I find I am REALLY feeling the cold, and am having lots of tightening sensations around my entire belly. Is that BH? I've never had them before, but it doesn't seem to be anywhere near my cervix -- just right around and across my entire tummy.

I had my 30 week appointment last week, and it turns out that though I have only gained a few lbs in the past month (which I was worried about, but apparently is fine since I am healthy - must be the yoga or something...I haven't been weighing myself at home so it was a surprise), the baby is measuring at 32 weeks! This doesn't change our dates apparently, but the little one is already an estimated 3lb, 7oz. I had a scan done to make sure that my placenta had moved up (it was low lying), and it DID, so now we're clear -- barring any other complications -- for vag. birth!!!


----------



## expatttc

By the way Scooby, love the name choice!!


----------



## Beanonorder

scoobydrlp said:


> Question for those who work, do you have a desk job or an on your feet job? And how are you doing with either? I'm a veterinary assistant, and I'm starting to have a little trouble doing everything I need to. I'm on my feet pretty much all day, but there's also a lot of squatting and up and down involved, as well as trying to restrain large dogs and getting pulled around by them. I have the option of working at the front reception desk instead, which would require sitting in a desk chair a lot of the time, but also lots of getting up from the sitting position to greet clients, take payments, check fax machine, etc etc. I'm just not sure that would feel any better to me, combined with the fact that I'm not really trained and confident to do the reception job which will cause stress especially when things are busy and I don't know exactly what to do.
> 
> Do those of you with desk jobs think you would be happier/more comfortable if you could be up and around more during the day? And those with on your feet jobs, do you think you would fair better at a desk job at this point?

I'm a teacher so I have to stand most of the time. Each week I am finding that I have to sit down more and more. In my head I'm screaming 'you're a bad teacher' but my back is saying 'thank you for the relief'! My students are pretty understanding about it so I guess its not too much of a problem. 
I love teaching but personally if I had the chance to change to a desk job and the same hours I would go for it. As long as you have the chance to regularly stand up you should be just fine.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Scooby I was on my feet constantly at my work, and also bending and lifting lots. I went off at 26 weeks though thankfully, as I definitely wouldn't have been able to stick it out any longer than 31-32 weeks I reckon. That's when I've been hit with this awful pelvic pain. Really need to speak to my MW about it as its definitely getting worse. :(

expat - that sounds like BH :thumbup: they can be uncomfortable but it's usually just tightenings of the whole uterus.

Happy Monday (or not so!?) ladies :flower: another new week, time is really starting to whizz by now! I have my 34w check up with the MW on Thursday. I'm feeling good except this pelvis pain, it is really starting to bother me now. It's worse at night and first thing after waking, also if I've been sitting or walking for long periods of time :wacko: basically there's no getting away from it! Going to take DD for a swim today and hoping that help ease the pain a little x


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey ladies just a quick question last night I kept getting really dull cramp bit like period pains does anybody no or has anybody had them, it never worried me was just slightly annoying lol. 

Really don't want to be getting out of bed this morning I've put my arms out the quilt and its far too cold lol, I'm dreading going outside to let the ducks out :-( xxxxx


----------



## Evian260

Hi everyone,

I've been super uncomfortable the last few days and got some pretty painful braxton hicks contractions over the weekend... is it my c-section time yet? :(

My boss is letting me work from home now which is awesome, it hurts to walk sometimes!

Scooby - I sit at a desk and I found it to be more uncomfortable as I'm carrying alot lower this pregnancy and she feels like she's right in my crotch. My work chair wasn't very comfortable!


----------



## stark18

Just a quick question...After BD last night I was spotting. Is that normal this late in pregnancy? It has stopped but I was having BH after as well. Just wanted to see what you ladies thought about it?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey December ladies! I'm 30 weeks today, can't believe it! :D

My work is very physical, literally non stop and I'm finding it very tough now. I have that first tri tiredness again!

Stark - I'm sure it's just sensitive cerivx, did the bh hurt?


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy 30 wks ocean!

I have so many twinges, tightenings and cramps now that I have given up worrying about them! Seem to be worse in the evening and through the night too.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey everyone! Had my growth scan today and everything is right on target, phew! Baby is about 4lb 3oz and she has a lot of hair! She is head down head towards my lower left, butt near my right ribs, feet near my left ribs. So happy everything has gone well!<3

Also had my shower yesterday which was a bit stressful as there were just so many people there. However baby got soooo much stuff. There are only a few small things I need to pick up for her. I'm feeling so relieved and more prepared. Now all I have to do is put this stuff away:dohh: It will take me weeks! Here is a pic of the gifts in our living room once we brought them home....

Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0442.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 18









10-15-2012 01;34;11PM4.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chloe597

Stark, I was spotting after the weekends for the past couple weeks because I was too active, so my Dr told me to take it easy and also to avoid BD until week 35, so I assume there must be a reason and you'd probably not want to spot if you can help it. But I am no doctor :) Be careful and call your doctor if you are worried! Don't want to bring on early labor!

Had my baby shower over the weekend...I can't believe how many adorable clothes and fun baby things we got!! I'm so excited to go through it all and sort/wash the clothes, set up the toys, etc. makes it that much more real!


----------



## stark18

Ocean- BH weren't painful just annoying. 

I feel fine today, however we are taking a mini-vacation (leaving on Thursday) and will be about 4 hours away from home so I'm not sure if I should call and get checked on before then or not? Maybe I'll call and see if they want to see me...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 30 weeks ocean :yipee:

ImSoTired - wow @ all those gifts! What a lucky little lady you are baking in there! And she's so cute too, love her little nose :)

Lots of painful BH here too, my pelvis is so sore now I sometimes can't even move :wacko: MW on thursday for my 34w appt so will mention it and see if there's anything they can do for me x


----------



## ImSoTired

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 30 weeks ocean :yipee:
> 
> ImSoTired - wow @ all those gifts! What a lucky little lady you are baking in there! And she's so cute too, love her little nose :)
> 
> Lots of painful BH here too, my pelvis is so sore now I sometimes can't even move :wacko: MW on thursday for my 34w appt so will mention it and see if there's anything they can do for me x

Thanks so much lolly. The pic is a little funky because there is a shadow of her hand and her face it up against the placenta but I think she's pretty cute too. Can't decide whether she looks like me or DH yet.

As for BH the past few days I have noticed them increasing and getting a bit sore. I also get moments where I get a lot of pain and pressure in my 'girly area' as well. Wondering if sometimes baby's head isn't close to that are and causing some disturbances. 

I've also noticed some increased constipation lately and it's driving me crazy. The nurse says a few fig newtons and a cup of tea before bed should do it but the fig flavored ones are icky if you ask me. Will see if it works.


----------



## san fran shan

Just wanted to check in and say Hi! 

Here is my 30 week bump from today.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks bare.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## daydream

Cute belly pic! And yay for those who have had their showers! Mine is this weekend, I'm pretty excited for it. 

I went back and forth on this, but at DH's request booked a 4D ultrasound for this Wednesday morning. I'm pretty excited to see the LO and hope we can get some good pictures!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Feeling slightly more human today thank god!!!
But i wake up at 4 oclock every morning without fail and i can not get back to sleep this has been going on for about 3 weeks now anyone had this? 
I am 34 weeks tomorrow crazy how fast these weeks are going now... MW tomorrow for my bloods (shudder) looking forward to hearing hb and finding out where he is laying ect. Finding it all a little surreal i could easily be a mum to 3 in 3 weeks time (37wks) oh god!!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yes 33 weeks for me and *Toothfairy* today! whoot! whoot!

*ocean_pearl* Happy 30 weeks hun!

Beautiful scan *ImSoTired*. And I agree with Lolly, she has the cutest little nose!

*Lolly*, sorry to hear that you are in so much pain. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm just going to be sore all over until this baby comes, which means he's got 4 weeks until we start thinking of how he gets evicted! lol 

*san fran shan* lovely bump pic! Thanks for sharing :)

Can't wait to see your scan pics *Daydream*. Fingers crossed that little one cooperates. 

GL on your appointment tomorrow *Mummy*! 3 weeks is really, really close! 

I had my 2nd baby shower over the weekend and my job surprised me with another baby shower today at work - making it baby shower number 3 for this lo! I got some great things and I now have a few duplicates that I need to take back to the store.
I did get a nice bag that I will use as my hospital bag, which I'm happy to say I can now start packing now that the festivities are over.

I've been feeling ok, same aches and pains. The latest ailment is charley horse leg cramps, which I've been getting while sleeping. Horrible pains so I'm hoping this doesnt last. I've increased my calcium, potassium and water intake to see if that helps.


----------



## toothfairy29

I am finally a honeydew today!!! Seems like we are squashes forever!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I think we were squashes forever. I think that's the longest one (next that darn egg plant!)
Happy to be on the next fruit - one step closer to that watermelon!


----------



## Samia22

Ladiesss can i join?

My name is Samia and iam from UK
Iam 23 years old and have a 2,5 year old son ,who would be 3 in February 1st.
This is my second baby and iam due December 1st!

I hope everyone is feeling alright?
Everyone already busy with the nursery and must-have ?
Im just gonna have to catch up with you ladies and see what youve been talking about lol.


----------



## juless

Welcome Samia22!!
Congrats to everyone reaching new weeks and new fruits/veggies! :D 2 days till I get to be a honeydew too! Things are good here, don't seem to be getting those back and lower belly cramps much anymore. Though today she gave me some kicks that hurt pretty darn bad!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 33 weeks for yesterday Blu & toothfairy :yipee: 34 weeks tomorrow for me, I can't believe it! Time is really flying by now :)

Congrats and welcome Samia :hi: Are you team :yellow:? I'll add you to our list!

Arghhh my pelvis is really starting to hurt and get me down now :( I can barely walk some mornings, and getting out of bed at night to go pee is murder. I need some adult sized nappies :rofl: Have my MW appt tomorrow so going to speak to her about it, as a lot of friends of mine have suggested it may be SPD and I could get one of those special belt type things and some physio/exercises to help.


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly. My pelvis is the same. I sit on a hard chair leaning slightly forward over patients all day so this just puts pressure right where I don't need it. Sometimes I get stuck and struggle to get walking. And yes turning and getting out of bed is the worst!! I was referred to physio 7 wks ago and just got a letter yesterday. When I had this 14 years ago I had physio 2x a week crutches and a huge elastic belt. This time I am being sent to a one off pain management group session that could last up to an hour!!!!!!! Good old NHS cuts eh??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh toothfairy, really? What a joke :( probably no point in me even mentioning it then if it's taken 7 weeks for a referral for yourself! I'll have the baby by then and hopefully the pain will be no more. So you don't get a belt this time around? That's terrible. I've seen you can buy them but they seem pretty expensive and I don't fancy wasting the money x


----------



## stark18

Work is becoming very difficult for me. I work in retail as a customer service manager, so I'm on my feet all day. Last night was rough. It felt like I was having one continuous contraction that just wouldn't go away. Anyone else had anything similar? Do you know what causes it? It wasn't like the BH I've had so I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly.... or anyone else that has taken RLT before...... did you find that it gave you the runs?? I increased my dose yesterday to 2 capsules and today I have a funny tummy! I was the same on friday last week too but not as bad as today? I really want to keep taking it as I had pretty long labours before but if its the RLT causing this I don't know if I can keep going??? I have been a little like this all way through pregnancy (sorry TMI) but not like this. I dont know whether its maybe just something that happens in the later weeks or what??


----------



## toothfairy29

stark18 said:


> Work is becoming very difficult for me. I work in retail as a customer service manager, so I'm on my feet all day. Last night was rough. It felt like I was having one continuous contraction that just wouldn't go away. Anyone else had anything similar? Do you know what causes it? It wasn't like the BH I've had so I'm not sure :shrug:

Stark sometimes my bump seems to go hard for ages too and I am not sure if its a long BH or baby pressing out or what?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy - Can't say I ever experienced that! Have you had a google to see if that's a side effect? I'll have a quick look for you now x

stark - I've never had a continuous BH either, your uterus should definitely start to relax after a while. Like toothfairy said though, sometimes my baby pushes her back and bum right out and it's really uncomfortable and it does make your bump go really tight x


----------



## Fifipots

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 33 weeks for yesterday Blu & toothfairy :yipee: 34 weeks tomorrow for me, I can't believe it! Time is really flying by now :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome Samia :hi: Are you team :yellow:? I'll add you to our list!
> 
> Arghhh my pelvis is really starting to hurt and get me down now :( I can barely walk some mornings, and getting out of bed at night to go pee is murder. I need some adult sized nappies :rofl: Have my MW appt tomorrow so going to speak to her about it, as a lot of friends of mine have suggested it may be SPD and I could get one of those special belt type things and some physio/exercises to help.

Lolly you really need to get seen or it will only get worse, I went for my first physio appointment on Monday and just from her streching my hip a little has made a difference, then I had a pregnancy massage this morning and the masseur couldn't believe how knotted the whole right side was, especially my bum cheak which keeps cramping, it absolutly killed but I could feel the pressure working and hopefully it will help balance out my pelvis which is slightly out of line this time round, but I know the pain you're feeling, the physio also gave me the biggest tubeygrip bandage to put round my middle rather than a support belt as she said most people past 32 weeks don't get on with the belts as they can dig in a bit, I don't know how true this is but although highly un attractive the tubeygrip is actually helping and making a difference xx


----------



## toothfairy29

I googled it Lolly and seems some women report this as a side effect. The majority or posts I have read on it these last few weeks don't seem to mention it though so maybe it's not a very common one. I think maybe my digestive system is a bit sensitive this pregnancy and especially in 3rd tri. Seems any little thing is making it worse. I am now really scared I will be like this in the later stages of labour!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for the info Fifi :thumbup: I will defo mention it to my MW tomorrow and hopefully they can do something to help. I was just looking in to getting a pregnancy massage too, so will get that booked in ASAP. Thank you :hugs:

Uh oh toothfairy! That's a shame, but just think of the little time you'll be pushing. You won't have time to poo, that baby will just pop right out :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

I am hoping to get all the toilet business out of the way in early labour as have heard it's quite common at that stage!!!!! I am definitely going to go to the "1 hour" physio session so will let you know what happens or what is said. The only problem is I will have to wait a couple of weeks until I am on maternity. The session is when I am at work and although I know I am entitled to time off for it I would feel a bit bad needing a few hours off at this stage when I only have 6 more working days to go!

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! 6 more working days!!!!!!!!!! That has just made my stomach flip!!!!!! Girls...... these babies are going to be here before we know it!!!!!!!:blue::yellow::pink:


----------



## daydream

Hi Ladies! Happy 33 weeks for those becoming honeydews! I'm still a squash, but happy to be 31 weeks! 

We just got back from our 3D ultrasound, it was so good! Baby is head down, facing my spine, but I was able to lay on my side to get some clear face pictures. The tech was also surprised I was 31 weeks because I still have some good amount of amniotic fluid. So I guess that's good? I've been drinking lots and lots of water, so I'm sure that's why. The pictures are in my journal. I must say it's just nice to know what it is I feel moving around in there (feet, bum, and elbows) haha.


----------



## Samia22

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 33 weeks for yesterday Blu & toothfairy :yipee: 34 weeks tomorrow for me, I can't believe it! Time is really flying by now :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome Samia :hi: Are you team :yellow:? I'll add you to our list!
> 
> Arghhh my pelvis is really starting to hurt and get me down now :( I can barely walk some mornings, and getting out of bed at night to go pee is murder. I need some adult sized nappies :rofl: Have my MW appt tomorrow so going to speak to her about it, as a lot of friends of mine have suggested it may be SPD and I could get one of those special belt type things and some physio/exercises to help.


hey thanks!
no im team blue:cloud9:

ladies how r youur sleeping at night?
Do you sleep well or get woken up by going to toilets?
I must admit i sleep like an angel! :cloud9:
I do wake up twice just to see what time it is and i go back to my dreamworld haha.
Im so happy i dont get woken up by my bladder lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Samia I must say that I am one of the lucky ones but it isn't consistant. When I am sleeping I sleep well and wake maybe once to use the bathroom and USUALLY fall back asleep. However some nights I toss and turn and have miserable sleep and I'm down to the bathroom 2 or more times and cannot fall back asleep. The latter is perhaps once a week and no fun at all but I nap during the day when I can on those days. Be happy you are one of the lucky ones! I'm sure a lot of the girls here have terrible restless sleep everynight and go to the bathroom 5+ times. God bless them! At least we're in the home stretch now, then we will be waking for feedings instead!


----------



## juless

I wake up usually once or twice to use the bathroom, though some nights I sleep right through - love those!
I am overwhelmed right now by how amazing my MIL is! She is so kind! She lives a 7-8 hour drive away and unfortunately doesn't drive long distances. Due to lack of funds (it's SO expensive to travel, esp as we have to pay $50 to cross the Confederation bridge plus gas), and because my OH is in a new job so hard to get time off, we haven't seen her since last Christmas. She is extremely generous to us and our DD and I just finished going over 2 HUGE boxes she sent up! There are lots of super cute baby clothes, birthday presents for DD, some money to buy her and the baby each a present and lots of other little things for them. So sweet!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I wake up to use the bathroom at least twice overnight. For a while I was waking up every 2 hours on the dot, but recently it hasn't been so frequent. Thank goodness, because it's such a struggle to get out of bed! 

I had a dream last night that I had the baby on Christmas Eve. The weird thing was that in the dream I didn't actually remember giving birth, I just remembered going to the hospital, and next thing I new there was a baby! I asked the nurse if it's normal for women to completely forget everything about giving birth. Hahaha, I can't remember her reply. Also I remember that the nurse left it up to my mother and myself to check my BUN/CREAT levels, and we had to mix up some sort of weird formula with water and some crystal type stuff, but we kept doing it wrong. Crazy preggo dreams!! I would be very happy to have baby on Christmas Eve though, just don't want to have her after due date. Maybe that part will come true!


----------



## daydream

Here we go, got the image url so I could post a couple of my favorites in here. Love love love him already. 

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc1q4d6mwI1qzxy9q.jpg
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc1q4jdITJ1qzxy9q.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

Daydream what a cute cute cutee!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

gorgeous face!!


----------



## nickibrum

wow hun, amazing picture. Look at that little smile. I wonder what he is thinking about? 

Ive read that babies can dream in the womb..... what can they dream about if they have no knowledge yet? Just one of those random questions that my OH came out with.... guess I need to think about these things just like where do babies come from. lol.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies! 

I also get the issue of something that feels like one looong tightening of everything. I&#8217;m putting it down to BH, though it tends to always happen when I am just getting up from sitting, or laying down. Maybe it&#8217;s just gravity!

Other than that, I&#8217;m doing okay but I am getting the headaches back that haunted me through the 1st tri. Plus peeing normally 3 times per night, which is okay, but it does take me a good 5 minutes to first shuffle out of my pillow nest, then snuggle them all back around. I can&#8217;t wait till DH gets here - 6 more weeks - so that I can just snuggle up to him instead. Reaaaally miss that!

I forgot to mention that at my 30 week app&#8217;t. my obs told me NOT to take raspberry leaf tea, because it&#8217;s not proven to work, and in his words &#8216;if everything is progressing well and naturally, there&#8217;s no need to add anything into the mix that could change that&#8217;. I found that honest, but also a bit disappointing, since so many people seem to really rave about it!

Love seeing all of those beautiful photos as well :) :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

daydream what a little cutie you are baking!! That is one of the best 3D pics I have ever seen :cloud9: a bit jealous we didn't get one now!

I am ok at night time, once I drop off I'm pretty much dead to the world :lol: these past few weeks with my pelvis hurting so much has been different though. I'm more conscious even when asleep, so kind of tell myself to get up to go the loo. Only once or twice in the night though I think.


----------



## daydream

Thanks Lolly! I am so pleased with the pictures we got. I think the tech was even relieved bc at first he was facing my spine and had the cord in front of his face. After a bit of maneuvering we were able to get some awesome pics! Soon enough we'll all have our LOs in our arms, which is AMAZING!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I know, I still can't believe how quickly time is going. How's everyone doing for getting things organised now? I finally finished packing my hospital bag... was so strange putting in her outfits and thinking that the next time I see these will be on her little body :cloud9:


----------



## juless

Beautiful pics of a beautiful cutiepie daydream!
Scooby, I've had a few giving birth dreams over the last couple months. I keep dreaming that baby is early, and that it's a boy! Last dream was that I had her at 36 weeks and when I went to dress her she didn't fit in any clothes as she was too small and for some reason it didn't feel right for me to put her in girl clothes. I didn't know for sure it was a boy but felt like it was! Not sure why I keep dreaming it's not a girl, lol! Would be crazy if this ends up being a boy!!
As for getting ready, my nesting has slowed down quite a bit. In my head I want to do things, but my body is too tired. I still need to finish packing my bag and baby's bag, organize some more things. Luckily clothing has been washed/put away for a while now as well as toys, blankets, etc. Closer to the date I'll sterilize the pacifiers and bottles.


----------



## LillyLee

Quick question for everyone. At my last midwife appt I was told that baby is head down in my pelvis. This is quite obvious to me as I can feel her turning her head and get these frequent sharp pains in my lady parts. When I lift my leg to dry from the shower it feels like a hard round ball pushing against the bones. Does anyone else feel baby like this? I'm still getting kicks up in my ribs though so I don't think she is that far down yet. 

OT I ended up walking (slowly) the 5k last weekend and had such a good time (pic below since I never posted one of me and DH). Near the halfway point my hands began to swell like crazy and I had issues getting my wedding ring off. Then at the very end there were people standing around clapping and cheering and one guy who must have thought he was being super motivational was yelling "PUSH!!! PUSH!!! You can do it!" to everyone who passed him. I started laughing so hard I almost peed myself and told my husband, "that's the last thing that guy needs to be yelling at a pregnant woman right now!"

Daydream I am also so so jealous of those gorgeous pictures. He has such an adorable squishy face. Can't we all just wait to kiss on our babies?!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 141.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttc_lolly

I haven't had any dreams of labour yet! I have dreamt about when baby is here, but funnily enough I never get to see baby's face :wacko: it's like my subconscience is even trying to keep her looks a secret from me. I did dream a lot with DD and juless, I also dreamt she would come out a boy! I did really want a boy that time though so maybe that was why!? I was in sleepy denial :haha:

Well done on your 5k LillyLee :thumbup: seriously impressive! I take it your hands returned to their normal size!?

34 weeks for me today :yipee: crazy to think I'll be full term in just 3 weeks! My pelvis is giving me so much grief I am starting to hope she doesn't keep me waiting 6+ weeks to meet her, but babies do tend to come in their own sweet time and knowing my luck I'll probably carry her until 42w!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

I have had a very eventful day. What a nightmare. I have had bad headache for a few days and I woke at about 1.30am with it really bad and some strong BHs too. Was awake all night. I called midwife this morning for advice and she told me to go to Triage at Labour and Delivery for BP checking. I arrived about 8.30 at the same time as another lady. We were shown to beds next to each other. She was screaming in labour, they obviously checked her 1st and she was 9cm and wanting to push! She was whisked away quickly obviously but I was shaking at this point! She scared me silly.

Anyway they put me on monitor for movements contractions BP etc for about an hour. I was told my BP was up 144/94 (usually 120-110/60-70). Also had some BHs but they weren't concerned about this. My BP went down ever so slightly and had no other PE symptoms. They took blood to rule it out too and if I don't get a call by and of today I am to assume this was normal. But during the monitoring babys heart was 140-160 most of the time, at one point though it showed a dip for a little while to 90-110 ish. So when the midwife came back she was a bit concerned. I had to be monitored another 40 mins and it was ok. She said I needed to see a doctor who took 2 hours to arrive. Doc was also a little concerned about this dip so got a senior registra. She seemed to think that either the baby had moved (he was very active during monitoring) and the machine lost contact for a while and picked up my heart rate, or that the little one was playing with his cord or something. SO I was allowed home.

I have to get BP checked on tuesday but have my 34 wk check up at the hospital with consultant that day as I am 40 so this will double up. I am to rest and was advised to give up work sooner than planned in 2 weeks.

The thing that is worrying me senseless now though is the little ones heart rate. My 1st baby had emergency vontous as she had cord round her neck. All I can think of now is that this one might be same or be in trouble and he won't make it. I suddenly feel terrified I won't get to bring him home and wonder how I'll get through the next 6 weeks worrying like this every day.

Really sorry for the long post but I am just beside myself.

Oh yeah..... and midwife said he was transverse when I got there. Then the junior doc thought he was head down???


----------



## Bay

Tooth - i'm so sorry you are going through this. It sounds awful. I hope you can get all the support and reassurance you need to get through this final stretch of pregnancy with minimal stress. You are very close to the finish line, keep that in mind and hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh toothfairy :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a stressful day. It does sound like your baby moved slightly off the trace but if you are at all worried please do speak to your MW xx


----------



## Ichisan

Hey ladies just dropping by to see how you are all doing :) 
Tooth- read your post in 3rd tri im really sorry you had this scare but hopefully some of the other ladies have given you a bit more reassurance about it now :hugs:
Lolly- hope you can get some help with the pelvis, ive had PGP since about 18 weeks but its eased off a bit as she still high, not looking forward to the drop and pain I know will be coming! The things we put up with.
Lillylee- congrats on the 5k! 
Also beautiful pics of bumps and babies everyone :thumbup: 
AFM im doing ok, finally finish work next week and SO ready for it as they have been awful my whole pregnancy. Finding it hard to stand for too long at the moment I get really breathless and a bit dizzy, wish she would drop so I can breathe properly! Heres my most recent bump pic taken today at 34+2 :) 
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/IMG_0329.jpg


----------



## expatttc

Toothfairy :hugs: what a day!! Goodness your little one is already being cheeky and moving around on you... plus it sounds like there's been some conflicting information in your day, but the fact that you were able to get seen and checked, then double checked, by quite a few people is such a good sign -- surely they wouldn't send you home if they weren't sure that you would be okay, since there were so many concerned individuals making sure the bub -- and you -- were stable. Will keep sending you positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

Ichisan - cute photo! Your jammies are already getting me in the christmas spirit!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the support ladies! I posted the same on 3rd tri and got some reassurance from others there who have had this happen when having traces and been told its normal. Now I'm calmer and rational again I guess they were pretty happy with him to have sent me home. He's kicking hell out of me as we speak so a good sign. Any glimmer if him being quiet and I'll be straight back in no messing!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww toothfairy :hugs: glad everything is ok. I think these little ones like giving us such frights sometimes! But they always have a way of letting us know they are ok - even if it is kicking the hell out of us or headbutting our bladders!

Itchiscan such a cute bump shot! Love the jammies. 

Happy 34 weeks Lolly!

Lilly - how awesome of you to complete the race. Such a great photo. And I about fell out of my chair laughing at the man yelling push!

We brought some more stuff for baby last night, small things like bottles and pacifiers. I'm excited about the Tommee Tippee Closer To Nature collection - I've heard such great things. We have a few other varieties in case baby doesn't like them but I'm hopeful they will work. I wish I could get a scan to see my little one - haven't seen him since 20 weeks! That seems like so long ago but we're not paying for another scan at this point. So curious as to what he looks like. I can't wait to hold him!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu we used TT CTN and found them great :thumbup: we've bought them again to use this time for when we are ready to start combi feeding :)

Ok, here's my bump today @ 34w. I think it's starting to drop a bit... she feels like she has too (my poor pelvis!) 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/52C35FC4-F030-4DDC-9A82-334EA716A0D0-9525-0000081BC3E6518D.jpg


----------



## expatttc

ttc_lolly, what does it feel like when she drops?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump Lolly! 
I think I've dropped some too. And I think baby is head down now because I think he is hitting something in my pelvis and it hurts.


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly! Great photo gorgeous as ever!!!!! Happy 34 wks


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks girls :hugs:

expat - For me, I've been able to breathe a lot easier and eat more as my lungs and stomach are less squished :haha: she feels very low and heavy in my pelvis too, and her kicks aren't as high as they were before x


----------



## Samia22

hi girls!
About dropping:
I'v had BH today alot and my bump got really hard , it was very uncomfortable.
I had to do stop and sit as i was doing baby shopping for my baby ..pushing pushchair with my 14kilo 2,5year old son lol! 
I noticed 2 hours ago that my bump was low all of sudden , so it seems like he dropped a bit.
And yes you can able breath more !
My baby was breech but i know 5days later he was head down and still is.
I willhave my appointment next tuesday in hospital so i hope my dream comes true!

girls, what else do you need to buy for the baby? or are you all finished?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm just about all done, I don't think there's anything left to get. I feel very organised!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yeah, mine looks lower to me. It's not right up against my boobs.

Lolly, I think you're just a little bit lower than where you were too. 

And I know I've asked this before but I don't want to go back through all of the posts:
What's in your bag for you and what's the the baby's bag?

Thanks,


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've just copied this from right out of my journal



> Ok, finally got my hospital bag done :yipee: there's still a few little bits left to put in there, like my dressing gown and slippers, toothbrush, toothpaste, a bit of make up & hairbrush, but I'm still using all of those things so just going to have to remember to pack them when in labour! Here's what's in mine;
> 
> 
> 2 pairs of pyjamas
> 2 nightshirts
> thick pair of socks
> 5 pairs of disposable briefs
> 3 pairs of big old knickers :haha:
> a towel
> 10 pairs of breast pads
> 10 maternity towels
> shower wash & puff
> lansinoh nipple cream
> a pack of tissues
> camera charger & iphone charger will go in closer to EDD
> going home outfit (pair of leggings and a baggy long jumper)
> 2 nursing bras (still to get!)
> 
> Will pack snacks closer to EDD I think.
> 
> Changing bag (baby's stuff)
> 
> 4 sleepsuits
> 4 vests
> 2 hats
> going home outfit
> baby blanket
> 2 muslin cloths
> 18 nappies (better to pack to many than not enough!)
> cotton wool pads

I have more than likely overpacked (although no where near as much as I did with DD :haha:), but I'd rather have a few too many things than sending OH out to fetch stuff. We don't live nearby the hospital so thought I'd just take as much along with me x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies!
I have been following along, just not much to report here.
Saw MW yesterday, baby is head down but oblique (head is in left lower quadrant, feet up in my right ribs). S/he definitely hasn't dropped yet -- I'm still breathless and bump is right under the boobs! I am measuring right on schedule though and the baby is very "boring and normal," which I love.
We got to ask a few questions about delivery yesterday and I was very pleased to find out that delayed cord clamping and kangaroo care are STANDARD PROTOCOL in my hospital! Plus baby will stay in the room with me the whole time, AND.....

DH GETS TO DELIVER (CATCH) THE BABY!!! MW says she thinks it is so wonderful when the first pair of hands to touch the baby are daddy's! Oh we both got sooo excited (DH is totally into it) and now I *REALLY* hope we get to deliver vaginally (no reason to think we wouldn't, but you never know). Of course my DH wants to wear his GoPro helmet video camera (meant for snowboarding) on his head while he delivers...not sure I want to see that footage!

After today I only have 6 weeks left of work, and thank goodness, because my legs feel like lead from carrying all of this weight around. I have a bit of the pelvic discomfort as well, but nothing nearly as bad as some other girls on here so trying to be thankful. The breathlessness is annoying--but I'm going to try and waddle through a 5K this weekend. DH has promised to walk with me and help push me up the hills if needed :)

I am not at all prepared and ready...we have one last shower next week (at work) so after THAT one I'll be able to go buy all the essentials we don't yet have enough of (bottles, pacifiers, breast pump necessities, diaper cream, etc). I was super lucky to find a barely used Ergo Sport on craigslist yesterday for a STEAL at $50! Will have to stuff a teddy in there tonight and practice walking around with it!

I was thinking the other day how lucky we are to have not heard of any super preemie babies coming out of this group -- really we are all far enough along now that any early surprises should be quite healthy and only need a bit of extra care. YAY for being good incubators!


----------



## ttc_lolly

GenY, lots of fantastic news! :yipee: that's great that DH will be able to catch baby... not sure about the camera on helmet gear though :rofl: actually, I think that's pretty cool too!

I was also thinking it's great we haven't had (or at least heard of any - seeing as theres about 120 girls, probably more, who don't update in here!) any super early preemies. I am sensing a few coming next month though!


----------



## expatttc

GenY hilarious thought of the helmet cam!! What is kangaroo care? I also want a delay on the cord clamping...but will only get to visit the hospital at 36 weeks to have that answered....eeks.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Expat if you want it, then demand it! Make your birth your own :) we had it written down in our birth plan for DD but the MW didn't even read it :dohh: luckily my OH remembered that's what I had wanted and voiced it before she could get the clamp on!


----------



## expatttc

Good advice lolly, thanks :) Here's a logistical question though - if I want the cord delayed by a few minutes, what does that mean in terms of wanting immediate skin on skin time with the baby? Does it stretch that long, or do I wait to hold the little one?


----------



## samj732

Umm, this is probably a really dumb question but what's the deal with delaying the cord clamping? I've never heard of that before...

Still stalking along here. Was so miserable last night after work I laid in bed in the fetal position and cried a bit. Haven't had a real crying jag yet though. Just had some bad BH and cramps. I wanted to get in the bath tub but didn't even have the energy to crawl in there, and unfortunately since FOB and I aren't together had nobody to take care of me. What a baby I've turned into :haha: 

Also, I have been getting kicks/movement like CRAZY this week! More then I've had my entire pregnancy!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Sam I am sorry you are having a hard time. I think its inevitable really with all these hormones. I think you are amazing going through this alone. You'll get ALL of your little ones love when it arrives x x x

I don't know about the cord thing either?? My little monkey is back up under my boobs. He felt like he dropped a few weeks ago and midwife confirmed he was head down. WHen I was at hospital on thursday her was transverse!!! Little scamp! I see consultant on tuesday at 34 weeks as I am 40 and I think I get a scan too so will hopefully find out where he is. My own midwife is never very sure!

Am I the only one who hasn't started packing the hospital bag yet?? I was going to wait until I am on maternity at 36 weeks so I have something to do! I am very unorganised! Have bought all the little stuff but its still all in carrier bags and boxes until we get babys new wardrobe delivered in the next week. The big stuff like pram cot carseat etc is not being delivered until 1st week in november. We haven't done the nursery yet as we have teenage children and will be juggling bedrooms when baby needs one so leaving this until next year!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Expat the cord is plenty long, so don't worry about if it will reach :) you'll definitely still be able to have skin to skin, I did with DD and was lovely.

Ladies - Delayed cord clamping (clamping the cord once it has stopped pulsating) is a good idea as it increases the baby's blood volume by a third and all of the amazing stem cells created in cord blood gets passed in to baby. There's so much good blood and iron stores from the placenta that doesn't get passed to baby when the cord has been clamped quite soon after birth, so by delaying this, that blood gets taken to the baby and can help reduce the risk iron deficiency anaemia. There's loads of other reasons and research done in to this , this website will probably explain it better than I can :) https://cord-clamping.com/2011/09/22/delayed-cord-clamping-sharing-the-information/ so have a read if you can x


----------



## Ichisan

On delayed cord clamping, Ive just had a chat with my midwife and she said it should now be common practice in all NHS hospitals to wait until the cord has stopped pulsating before they clamp it :) Unless theres a problem and they need to get baby out quick for some reason so just ask your midwife about it they should be saying the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

My hospital does it routinely now, which is good

Went to our first antenatal class today, OH had fun and chatted with the other guys and I'm sure he feels much more confident on how to help and support me during now. X


----------



## Samia22

lol i had tolaugh about the helmetcamera!
Such clever idea!

@toothfairy! : Your not the only one! I havent started either and was stressed about baby stuff for the last couple 2 a 3 weeks!
In the beginnning i bought nursing chair and changing wood!
Last week bought basket storage for the wood changer.
Bought shampoo's. This week i bought towels and muslin squares and blankets and 1 romper for the baby!
Im having a boy again so i have the pj's and underwearclothes (loads of them) and a moses basket for the first 3/4 months

All i need is day clothes, nursing support pillow, hats/mitss , im not sure what else!
I havent even think about hospital bags lol.. 
Its too much!!.. thats why i was asking for some inspiration or idea's 
for the baby and the hospital! and me!


----------



## samj732

Thanks toothfairy... there's been times where it's really tough but at this point I can't imagine FOB and I being together. It was not a good relationship and the stress of a baby would have made it much worse.

I'm going to ask my OB now about this cord clamping thing. I guess I never thought about it before.

I haven't even thought about packing my hospital bag yet. I should probably at least get baby's ready though! 

Finally got some work done in the nursery today! Ripped down the wallpaper and border and scraped all the glue off, and put together the crib. Going to buy paint, a new ceiling fan and new sconces this week so everything will be gorgeous and ready to be filled up before my baby shower. I feel about 10x less anxious now :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Woooo 32 weeks finally xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Sara your bump is really cute, you'll be back in your jeans in no time!

My babies wardrobe that we had made was delivered today unexpectedly a couple of weeks early!! This means I can start to unpack all the bags of stuff I have lying around at long last. Am looking forward to it and will probably pack my hospital bag at the same time as this makes sense. To be honest its all a bit real and scary now!!!!!


----------



## juless

My DD just had her 2nd birthday party. It was just immediate family, my parents, sister, BIL and neice and nephew. Nice and small and she had a great time! She was so happy to spend so much time with them and loved her cake! Can't believe 2 years has flown by already! It's crazy, when your baby is here time seems to speed up! So many amazing memories along the way though. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay for the wardrobes arriving early toothfairy :yipee: it is a bit scary doing it all as it means you really are getting towards the end now, no turning back :haha: it's all good though!

Happy 2nd birthday to your DD juless :) glad she had a great day!

Well ladies my pelvis is really starting to get to me now. I've been sleeping pretty well this whole pregnancy, but now I'm barely sleeping a wink what with all the toilet trips and being in pain :( I will happily have this baby @ 37w now! I wanted to get to 40, but I'm just about done :rofl: x


----------



## scoobydrlp

I just had my first noticably uncomfortable day. We went to the Rennaisance Festival, which required a lot of walking, and sitting on hard benches, and then a lot more walking, and so on. After a few hours I was feeling so much pressure and just really feeling pregnant. So strange for it to hit me all of a sudden.


----------



## Saradavies89

Morning every am up bright and early had to take OH to work and omg what are all these crazy people doing out at this time lol get back to bed, well had a poo nights sleep last night well was fine once I finally got to sleep but omg I had such a wriggly baby and this morning, considering there movements are ment to slow own due to lack of room, she was havin a full on rave in there last night dxxx


----------



## Evian260

Ttclolly I'm in the same boat, hoping my baby will come at 38 weeks like her brother did, I'm peeing every 5 min and sleep is hard!

Sara same here, it's been party Time in my uterus! Lol


----------



## san fran shan

Hello Ladies! 

Haven't updated in a few days...

Things are mostly going good here. I have contractions all day, but they are pretty standard for me now. I have a prenatal appt today at 3:30 and will make sure my cervix hasn't changed from them.

No hospital bag for me yet. I know the hospital provides disposable undies for me, and vests and diapers for the babies. I will probably just stay in the hospital gown the whole time, so I need something to wear home and the babies' going home outfits. Oh, and hair ties!! I can't stand to have my hair in my face so that's a big one. I am procrastinating soo bad on the bag and my mom was just here visiting and got me all freaked out about not having the bag done. Like what if I go into labor when my husband is at work and need to call an ambulance. Yikes!! Guess I should get it started! 

Sounds like a lot of us are in a lot of pain. Every time I lift my right leg it feels like my pubic bone is going to split open. You ladies walking the 5Ks amaze me! I can't even walk through a grocery store, LOL. 

My sister stayed with me all weekend with her 6 weeks old son and he gave all our gear a test drive. Looks like we are ready! That is a good feeling!

5 more weeks for me....docs want the babies out at 36 weeks! Oh and I am going to ask about delayed cord clamping but I am not sure they will do it with twins. Like after the 1st baby is out, they will need to get him out of the way asap to get the 2nd one out.


----------



## nickibrum

Hi all

How is everyone? 

I cant believe how quickly time has flown by and in a few more weeks the first of us will be updating this thread to say he/she has arrived! I wonder who will be first?!

We had our baby shower at the weekend and got loads of newborn stuff which is great as i have been buying 0-3, 3-6 based on peoples advice. I think I should buy a few more newborn outfits and just make sure to keep the receipt. So some suuuuuuuuuper cute outfits :) 

Im starting to feel a bit pregnant lol. Sounds strange but aside from the kicking I havent had it too bad. Yesterday I was getting a bit of back pain but thats about it. 

MW tomorrow and scan on wednesday. Wonder if i can get anymore pictures? Have people started shopping for xmas stuff not wanting to do it with a newborn? Im nearly done now. Just exciting. I can just enjoy my maternity leave rather than thinking about all the shops I need to still visit. xxx


----------



## Chloe597

This thread is the first i've heard of delayed cord clamping. I just took a tour of the birthing center and while they talked about the kangaroo stuff, and baby rooming in, they did not mention anything about cord clamping, so I'm guessing its not standard practice here. I will have to ask my MW at my 34 week appt.

I also have not packed my bag. Got a list from the hospital this weekend of what i should bring and it is way smaller than i expected. This whole process is going to be wild. DH was shocked when he heard that some women are in labor for 24+ hours and neither of us has any concept of what that will be like. I just can't imagine not eating for that long! no food + no sleep = no energy = lower threshold for pain, is how i see it, which worries me as i don't want an epidural. trying not to think about that quite yet, however.

LO is super wiggly in the evenings. and she seems to get the hiccups after i drink anything with ice. its kinda funny :) 

I washed 2 loads of baby clothes from my shower last night. I can't believe how many clothes i have now....probably way overkill. I'm starting to feel down that I can't set up the nursery as we are moving 2 weeks after she is born, and until then she is just going to sleep in my room. This makes me feel so much less prepared :(


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!!!!!!! I have done my first little bit of preparation!! I finally put out first few things away in the new wardrobe!! I fully intended to pack the hospital bag as I went along but to be honest unpacking and putting the things away freaked me out so much that I could not face doing the bag!!!!!! 

Here is my little wardrobe with our basics! Not as fancy as some of yours but we aren't doing a nursery until he is in own room!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovely toothfairy. I hope you are feeling more prepared!

I had a moment yesterday where I cried for a while just wondering if I was prepared. DH has been and is very supportive and he helped me through it as usual. There are a few small things I still need and I'd like to buy a rocking chair and a toy box for the baby's room before I'd consider it finished. Then there is Christmas shopping which I'm not finished with but I have started. I am nervous about money. I'm just feeling as though I really need to get it all done. My hospital bag is packed but I need a few more things in baby's bag. I just want it all done and ready and I want everything to stay nice and clean until baby comes which is impossible as we live here, lol. I just wonder if I'll ever truly be 100% ready. And I'm just so tired and I have the worst baby brain ever, I'm distracted, anxious, and confused. Sorry just having a rant.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chloe, you aren't allowed to eat whilst in labour over there? They encourage us to eat little snacks throughout here, to keep up energy. This might not be the case when you've had an epidural though, just incase things don't progress and you need surgery.

Toothfairy - Wardrobe is looking fantastic :yipee: our baby doesn't even have her own wardrobe! She has 2 of our drawers at the moment, but once we are in our new house and she gets her very own room I might get her her own wardrobe ;)

ImSoTired :hugs: it's not uncommon to start feeling like this in these last few weeks, plus all the extra stuff like Xmas and whatnot we have coming up to. You're not alone hun, but you'll be fine :flower:


----------



## munch

Hi Snowflakes, 

Hope you are all well and things are going smoothly &#57430;

Haven't posted in a while, been a bit under the weather with bronchitis and asthma, finally went to doctor and have been put on antibiotics and steroids, as well as an inhaler :( I hate taking anything while preggers but I was just so unwell and needed too. Doing so much better today :) 

My sister is in labour as I type! Last I heard she was 5cm.... SO SO EXCITED!!! 

Toothfairy loving the very organise wardrobe! Our LO won't have a room for a bit either, didn't want to move dd2 out of her room and downstairs until well after baby and we have a large landing upstairs where we have LO's clothes in draws and his cradle outside our room. 

ImSoTired... I dont think anyone can be %100 ready. I think we have like Lolly said a lot on board with Christmas around the corner etc. You are definitely not alone and I get anxious too.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Iam in a three bed and both my girls are refusing to share with each other! Esp my oldest... My youngest has said she will share with the baby? Not sure if Thats such a good idea she will be dressing him up ect i dread to think. I always have my babies in my room till at least one my youngest stopped breathing and would not have made it had we not been in the same room and luckily my husband was a medic and my next door neighbour a nurse, so for my piece of mind he will be with us for the first year i also have an angel mat which was amazing something id recommend if your like me poking them every two seconds lol.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Also just looked on the November thread 6 babies already!!! OMG i find that really scary.....


----------



## Fifipots

Man, yesterday wasn't a good day, had my routine midwife appointment only to be told that I had to have a blood test, flu jab and whooping cough jab all in the space of 10 minutes!! Last night was the worst nights sleep I've had since being preggers as I couldn't lay on either side due to the intense pain in both my injected arms!!! Let's hope tonight's a better night as I'm shattered!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Every night is a bad night for me now. My pelvis is just getting worse :( I did speak to the MW about it and she thinks I have SPD, but I'd have to be referred to see the physio and there's currently around a 6 week waiting list :wacko: no good when I'm due in 5! She's given me some exercises to do but I haven't noticed a difference really. Booo hooo :nope: ahhh well, not much longer to go x


----------



## nickibrum

Fifi... I feel for you! I had the same yesterday though the cough jab didnt hurt me my ribs on my left hand side hurt all night (may need a new matress I think!) but my right arm is hurting so much! even getting into clothes today was an issue :(

baby is no longer breech! woohoo. Hopefully I get some more good news tomorrow. x


----------



## Beanonorder

What a terrible day I have been having!
I had a doctors visit scheduled today so was up bright and early for that. On the way there the taxi I was in got rear ended while we were waiting at the traffic lights. This led me to discover I had forgotten my phone at home so I had no dictionary to translate with and couldn't phone anyone for help. Then my doctor just didn't show up! So eventually a guy, who was there with his wife, and who could speak some English came and helped me change to a different doctor. But I had to wait an hour and a half to see the new one. And then I ended up not having all the tests I was supposed to today. Needless to say the whole experience left me feeling very frustrated and actually quite terrified of giving birth in China! 
Then I got home and my parents skyped. Turns out my gran is very ill and is now in ICU. I haven't been home in almost two years so its even harder to hear news like this. I'm not sure whether to risk flying home now or not. Its a tough decision. 

Sorry to the ladies who are still in pain. My back is giving me trouble but I'm trying to use yoga to help with that.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww Beanonorder, such a crappy day :hugs: I hope today is better.

Sorry to hear, sounds like we are all in pain, in one way or another. 

34 weeks today for me and Toothfairy :dance: 6 weeks to go but I would not be at all upset if he decides to come the day I turn 37 weeks. I'm ready for him to be out!

Ladies, last night I was awakened out of my sleep with period like pains. They hurt like the dickens. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Beanonorder, sorry about your day and even more so about your gran :hugs: I hope she gets well soon. It must be very scary living in a country where you don't speak the language? I don't think I could cope!

It does sound like a lot of us are falling apart, I definitely feel like I am anyway. My friend's going to see if she can find her support belt for me to borrow. I hope she can, I could really do with something.


----------



## juless

Glad to hear all is going well for you guys, love seeing the photos and hearing about everyone getting ready!! I am almost ready... almost, lol!

Last night OH and I dtd. Afterwards I had a bad BH, painful with back pain as well. Now this morning I'm feeling lots of pressure down low and getting the periody cramps and lower back pain quite a lot. Comes and goes, but nothing regular or anything. I'm just putting my feet up and drinking lots of water, hoping that will help. I don't think it's anything too bad, I'm just really uncomfortable...

*edit*
Just read the newer posts after typing this up, lol! Guess all is not well for us all! Sorry to hear about all the pains and bad news. :( Let's hope things improve for us all!


----------



## bbygurl719

Just popping in to say hi haven't post for a bit as I was super sick. Feeling alot better now just got cough that can linger due to pregnancy.


----------



## toothfairy29

Back from my scan. Definitely a boy!! He is spot on at 4lb 15.5oz or 2262grams. Head down for now!!! My BP is in normal range this time but at the high end so I've to get it checked next wk at 35 wks instead if waiting until next scheduled appt at 36 wks. Really wish it was low again!!! It's a little worrying!! All is well in other ways though!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye, glad scan went great Toothfairy! And glad he is head down. Hopefully bp will stay down too!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad he's still a he toothfairy :haha: FX'd yor BP stays down too, it is worrying. Mine was up at my last appt too x


----------



## stark18

Hi everyone! I've been having a terrible time sleeping these past few days. I thought it was because we went on vacation and I remembered to bring everything except my body pillow. But now that we have been home for two nights it hasn't gotten any better.

Had a checkup yesterday and my BP was up as well. They checked it before I left and it had came down some so we won't have to go back until 36 weeks. It's worrying me though because I had high BP through my entire first pregnancy. They wanted to deliver my son at 37 but I was able to keep my BP down until 38+4 by bedrest and I HATED it. (I feel for the women who are on bedrest for extended periods of time.) Anyway my whole point is if my BP doesn't stay down I could deliever in as little as 20 days (37 weeks). And that scares me lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hmm. that's interesting my BP was up at my 30 week appointment, so she was extra vigilante about checking it again at my 32 week appointment. It was back down though. I go back on Thursday (34 week appointment) so we'll see what happens. Just interesting that we're all having high bp around the same time... 

Glad you are feeling better bbygurl!

Juless - that happened to me back at 26 weeks. I just had to lay of the bd for a week or so. I think it's funny that our DHs still want to DTD, even this late in pregnancy. What in the world are they gonna do when we're out of commission for 6 weeks?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had gestational hypertension with DD and was induced because the medication they put me on couldn't control my BP. Hoping the same doesn't happen this time as I really want to go in to labour naturally. With all this pelvis pain and lack of sleep though, if they offered an induction for me @ 37w I might just bite their hand off at the offer :haha: scary to think that's only 16 days away!


----------



## toothfairy29

Can I ask what your high reading have been? Mine was 138/98 at highest when being monitored at hospital last week. It was 130/86 today. Normally about 120/70-75


----------



## stark18

Mine was 148/80 when they checked it the first time and 136/76 the second time. My normal bp before pregnancy was 120/68ish and it's been lower than that in pregnancy.


----------



## ttc_lolly

138/98 is pretty high, did it go down on it's own after that? Mine @ my 34w appt was 125/85 but it's been around 110/60-70 usually, so not really much higher x


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies!!
:hugs: to all those having issues at the moment...we're getting there, just stay focused on our beautiful babies!!!
Specially big :hugs: to everyone pregnant in foreign countries...I feel for you, and understand where you're coming from. Ladies at home, don't take anything for granted.
I MISS dtd!! DH gets here November 24th, and we'll have been apart for almost 3 months. I'm petrified that since it's been so long, as soon as I see him I'll get so excited that I'll go into labour!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey ladies! Had my growth scan yesterday and all is well. Baby is 3 lbs 11 oz, and is still a girl. I'm definitely with you all who are starting to feel uncomfortable, by the end of the work day I feel like I just can't do anything. I also feel horribly for those who are pregnant in foreign countries, I can't imagine trying to do all this in a place that I'm unable to speak the language. Good luck to you all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Saradavies89

Aww I know loads of people who have had growth scans, I want one to c our little girl again and find out how much she weighs, but for some reason I'm not having one :-( but I no friends that have had them but they r in different hospitals to me o well suppose ill just have to wait to c her in the flesh xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

O an last night I was devastated couldn't believe how I reacted tbh not nothing major like everyone else is experiencing, but I have noticed Amaleighs wardrobe hasn't been shutting properly and got oh to look at it yesterday as he is a joiner and I was gutted just thinking it had broke and she wasn't even here yet nearly started to cry, for him to then find that there was just something in the way lmao xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

And another post of me lol, may be abit TMI but is any one else fed of of being constipated I just want to enjoy a nice poo :-( xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww expat, 3 months is like forever! Must be so hard :hugs: don't get over excited and go into labour though! I'm sure you'll both have an amazing time when he's back :winkwink:

Scooby, lovely scan pic and great weight for baby too!

Sara - you'll only get offered a growth scan if they are concerned with your baby's growth or you have some health issue. That's cute about the wardrobe! I think we are all feeling a little fragile emotionally in these last few weeks.

35 weeks for me tomorrow :yipee: crazy that I'll be full term in just a fortnight. Scary more than crazy :argh: have woken up today feeling like poop. My head is pounding and my neck is all achey and stiff. A cold on top of this SPD is the last thing I need!


----------



## ocean_pearl

My hospital do growth scans at 34 weeks as standard so it is down to hospitals. They also check babies position. Mines on the 30th oct so hopefully all is well and I can labour in MLU.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww Expat that is such a long time. :hugs: Well at least when he gets back you can DTD and make baby come quicker :haha:

Fab scan pic Scooby! 

Happy 35 weeks Lolly! Only 2 more weeks and you're full term :happydance:

Aww Sara I know the feeling. Haven't seen my lo since 20 weeks with no scans scheduled. Counting my blessings that I haven't had a medical need to necessitate one though. And I got emotional the other night with DH because he wouldn't put lotion on my body after a shower. I was tired and couldn't reach most spots and was starting to get itchy and he wouldn't do it and I just started crying. He couldn't believe it. Needless to say, he's done everything I've asked since then. 

We got our co-sleeper yesterday and DH put it together right away. We've got about everything we need for the nursery and then some. Between the crib, co-sleeper, pack & play and bouncer chair I don't think we'll be without a place to put lo! I must admit I did struggle with trying to pack the hospital bag. DH thoguht I was being silly with everything I wanted to put in it for baby so I just dumped everything out :dohh:. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## toothfairy29

Wow Lolly!!! 35 weeks!! Only 2 to go! I wonder if you'll be our 1st to pop:happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay i am 35 weeks today, only two weeks till full term! Excited lots... A girl down the road from me due ten days before me had her baby yesterday! Puts things into perspective a little, had a lot of crampy lower back and stomach pains today also very tender when baby moves even tiny little wiggles.. Tbh not sure if i am peeing myself or losing fluid? Been told to keep an eye on it think if it happens again tonight ill ring the hospital...


----------



## toothfairy29

Crikey mummy or 2! You might end up being the 1st! Were you early with your other 2??

I have done something stupid!! As you may remember I spent 5 hours in hospital last week with BP high. It was 141/94 when got there and then settled to 130/83 before I was allowed home. I had it checked again yesterday and it was 130/85. I was advised to go get checked again in a week instead of waiting 2 for 36 week check. At booking appt it was 112/78 but has been lower in 2nd tri. No protein or swelling at all.

But I decided today to buy a home BP monitor to 'reassure' myself......well......I wish I hadn't bothered!!! I have checked it about 10 times in the last 3 hours and it is between 130-136/85-87 on this monitor I got. Now I am more worried!! To be honest I am starting to panic.....the thought of 6 more weeks having to worry this is going to turn nasty just stresses me so much! Why did I buy it!!!???


----------



## mummyof2girlz

could not resist my very pregnant shadow
 



Attached Files:







Shadow.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my first was on her due date my second i think was early she only weighed 5lb 6 and had that fine black hair on her neck and back tho they reckon she was 38 weeks i really dont think she was.... i am going to cross my legs someone else can go first lol.....

Ahhh not always a good idea to test your own bp id freak too. try lying down and having a few sips of water and deep breaths i had high bp with my first the midwife would make me do all that and it would come down slightly, if not ring the hosp tell them your concerned they will probs check you over or reassure you... i went in once with blurred vision when i had high bp was home within an hour or two but felt much better after being checked over.


----------



## Elljo3

Love the shadow picture.x


----------



## san fran shan

mummyof2girlz said:


> could not resist my very pregnant shadow

Love your shadow pic! I have one too...



Wow, it posted really huge. Sorry!!


----------



## Elljo3

Excellent picture.

Gonna have to try get one if I ever feel well enough to leave my bed.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

san fran i think they look great, aww is that you and your oh


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks! Yes, that's my husband. We did a maternity photo shoot last weekend and the shadow one was pretty funny.


----------



## toothfairy29

I can't believe you ladies are finding any sunshine!!! Dark grey miserable fog here in Yorkshire for the last few days!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ha ha toothfairy i am in north yorkshire was one of them few bright days last week would have no chance now, seen something about snow at the weekend on weather forecast!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh no Toothfairy! Get rid of that thing. Call dr. if you are worried but leave that thing alone. 

Excellent shadow photos ladies!

Happy 35 weeks mummy!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Love the shadow pics!!

I only got a growth scan because I haven't gained much weight through pregnancy, so the doctor wanted to check and make sure baby was on track. Otherwise I wouldn't have had a scan after my 19 week one.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm with scooby. I wouldn't have had a scan after my 20 week (well 23 when they had to re-scan for missed measurements) if they hadn't found elevated AFP in my blood during one of my blood screenings. That's the only reason I had a growth scan. It was nice to see baby again and luckily nothing is wrong but I would have prefered nothing be wrong in the first place. It caused me a lot of stress and tears!

I love the shadow pics ladies! I often catch my shadow and I'm surprised at how huge I am. My belly is still very round and high. Hoping for a drop soon as I am still so short of breath and baby is always in my ribs and it's so painful. It burns awful!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## expatttc

Looooooooove the shadow pics!! Now I'm going to jump outside as soon as I see some sunshine!!
Toothfairy -- I think your bp's better off without you monitoring it, unless you can use it to meditate with, i.e. take your bp normally and write down the result.... Then lay down on your bed, relax with your feet up, and close your eyes and breathe for 15 minutes, just try to think of you and your bump, then take your bp again. Maybe the results (hopefully they'll be lower) will encourage you to really take time and relax because you'll know it's working?
I had my 32 week app't today, and baby is happy, healthy and big :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well ladies I'm in hospital :( admitted for the day and night with high BP. Woke up this morning feeling really off, horrible headache and my vision wasn't great - slightly blurred, and seeing spots. Spoke to my MW who told me to go in to the day assessment unit for a check up and my BP was 141/104 :wacko: crazy high. It's only gone down slightly and then back up again, and my reflexes are off too (not quite sure what that means?). My urine & bloods came back fine thankfully so doesn't look like pre-e, not yet anyway. I got gestational hypertension with DD but not until I was 37w so looks like its happening all over again, just a bit earlier this time. I think they are going to try me on some meds to lower the BP but have to wait for the doctor to do his rounds in the morning, I'll get a better picture of what's going on then.

Hope everyone else is doing better than me!


----------



## samj732

Sorry to hear you are in the hospital lolly, hopefully they take good care of you and you can get some good rest.

Love all the shadow pics ladies! What a freaking cute idea, too bad it's October in MN -- we don't have the sun here right now :rofl:

Had an appt today, baby is head down and hopefully stays that way! I'm so ready to be done, thinking I have another 7 weeks left just upsets me. I wanna meet my little monster already, but I should probably hold off at least until my baby shower which is next weekend :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My God we are all a mess :haha:

Lolly - so sorry to hear you are in the hospital, but glad that you recognized the signs and got yourself proper care. Wonderful news that the blood and urine tests came back normal!

Those shadow pics are gorgeous -- not sure if I'll be seeing the sun again before LO is here though. We live in the dreary Pacific Northwest and it pretty much rains from October - June. Maybe I'll have to make myself into a shadow puppet with lights indoors?

I'm swollen up like a manatee - shoes starting not to fit anymore. Keeping up at work takes it all out of me and I'm not sure there is any possible way I can keep going for another 5+ weeks! Got TONS of Braxton Hicks today, seem to get one every time I stand up or walk around. This must be all that fun people were referring to the third trimester as being (eye roll). 

I'm still carrying baby quite high too -- no longer able to tell a story without taking a break for air! The need to pee every five minutes has gotten ridiculous this week though. BAby's head has found my bladder for sure!

As for being organized? I can't quite find the energy to do it (nesting? Where are you?). No hospital bag done, nursery still in chaos, and then I start thinking....GAWD, I've got another 6 weeks and 5 days left! I can't figure out how you ladies caring for your other little ones are managing! I can barely take care of myself at this point! :shrug:


----------



## san fran shan

I know exactly how you are feeling GenY. I was on the phone with a taxpayer today for 30 minutes and was so out of breath!! Last time I wore real shoes was a week and a half ago and they were tight. I am sticking to flip flops. Not sure what I will wear in the rain though. And BH alllllll day!! 

I REALLY need to pack a hospital bag. I think I will start by making a list. 4.5 weeks left for me. Docs want babies out @ 36 weeks.


----------



## juless

Oh no lolly! Hate to hear you're in hospital, hoping all the tests will continue to be clear and they can figure out the best way to lower that blood pressure!!


----------



## munch

Sorry your BP's are being difficult Lolly and Toothfairy :(

Loving the shadow pics, cute idea!

I became an auntie again yesterday &#57431;! My sister had her baby girl! She was quite the star and labored at home until she was 5cm, went to hospital and had baby 4 hours later with just gas and no tears....8lbs 6 &#58389; I am so proud of her!!! It has made me super excited to meet my LO even more now. 

I am on the improve, antibiotics and steroids have really worked on my bronchitis and asthma, thank goodness! 

Sending positive vibes to all of you unwell, sore and generally "over it" xx


----------



## expatttc

Lolly, huge :hugs: hope that in the hospital you can relax...thinking of you and sending tons of thoughts!!

GenY, I'm also waiting for my nesting instinct to kick in...have bought a few things here and there but I think I'm in denial waiting for DH to be here -- but I need to kick myself into gear and ensure everything's ready just in case the little one is early...

munch, big congrats to your sister!!


----------



## san fran shan

Lolly- somehow I missed your post about being in the hospital. Big hugs and hope you BP goes down!


----------



## Beanonorder

Lolly, sorry you're in hospital. Hope it all sorts itself out soon. 

Shadow pictures are awesome!

I got to see the doctor who speaks English today. She checked the blood tests that were done and said they're all fine. She's told me to go back on the 5th and they'll do the other blood test to make sure the blood issue is resolved and they'll also send me for another scan to see whether my placenta has moved or not. 

Thanks to those ladies who offered some encouragement to those of us abroad. Its not easy and its so frustrating not being able to ask your doctor the simplest questions! But I've gotten this far and only 8 weeks to go so I think I can do this!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh lolly big big hugs. Really hope they can bring it down and let you go home. Ill check in on you later if I get chance at work. Keep us posted flower xxxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hope you're feeling better this morning, lolly :hugs: keep us posted x


----------



## Bay

Sorry to hear you're in hospital lolly. Hope you're doing better now. :hugs:


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs: lolly, hoping your better soon.....hospital will keep an eye on you and baba.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ah hope your bp sorts itself out lolly... You might be the first to have your lo


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry about your BP, Lolly! Hope you are feeling better today! 

Shadow pic's are so cute, girls!

Anyone feel like LO is so far down between your legs that you can't walk straight? Yesterday and today when i've been walking its like there is a giant rock shoved right up my lady parts and i can't keep my legs together when walking, and it is actually quite painful. I hope this doesn't keep up for the next 8 weeks. Having never been pregnant, i dont know if this is normal or not??


----------



## LillyLee

Lolly how awful! I hope you are feeling better soon! :hugs:

Chloe, yes at the rock, but mine feels higher up in my pelvis. Like I can't lift my left leg at all without feeling like somethings been stuck down there. 

Munch congrats to your sis! How exciting and what great motivation for you. 

Has anyone started guessing when they're going to pop?! I'm due on December 14, but I'm guessing based on 1st time baby and luck of the draw that she's going to come 5 days late on December 19 (which is DH and my anniversary). :haha:

Anyone else want to submit their guesses?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for all the love and well wishes ladies :hugs: I'm finally home, although have strict instructions to go back in on Monday morning for more monitoring. BP is still quite high but they don't want to precribe me the medication to lower it just yet :wacko: no idea why, but will see what happens come Monday. They suspect I have pregnancy induced hypertension again (same as I had with DD) and the only cure is to deliver, so I will probably be induced although not until I reach full term... which is only 2 weeks away. Gulp :argh:

Had to have a scan before I left to check baby's size and they've estimated her to be 2.7kg (around 5lbs 9) so spot on for gestation. Didn't see much as she was all squished up, but she looked pretty cute :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok? :flower: x


----------



## stark18

Glad that you are home Lolly. I know much easier said than done with a toddler in the house, but just try and stay relaxed. Looks like you may be the first to meet your LO. I hope things settle for you.

I have the rock in the pelvis feeling as well. Mine comes and goes though. I try and move around a lot when it's hurting and it goes away quicker. My guess is she's trying to make her way into position and I keep moving her back out lol.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Lolly glad you are home. Rest rest rest this weekend and try not to worry.

I have 2 part time jobs and I have just finished one of them for maternity. I finish the other on wednesday next week. I have been looking forward to this for months and now I am home and feel actually quite flat. I am suddenly scared of the changes that are coming my way. Reality has hit hard and I feel weird???


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Lolly, glad you and lo are back home. I hope your bp calms down. I can only image what you are going through, :hugs: On the bright side, you may get to meet your little princess very soon! 

Congrats Much on the newest addition to your family.

Toothfairy I know what you mean. The reality of how close we are is exciting but is also quite scary!

I had my doc's appointment this morning. Baby fine, blood pressure back down. They did find a little blood in my urine so they think I may have yet ANOTHER urinary track infection..ugghh! How many of these can I get in pregnancy? I had only had 1 in my 28 years of life and then I got pregnant and have had 4 since..smh! 

Anyways, the next time I see my doctor (at 36w) marks the point at which I start seeing her every week. EEEK!


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy you're home Lolly and hoping your bp goes down for you. 

I'm with Blu. Had a great appt today, everything looks good. I am a bit swollen though and obviously uncomfortable. Baby is head down right in line with my pelvis so I'm hoping at my next appt, in 2 weeks, my cervix has begun to change. Then I will also be going to see the doctor every week. Yikes, so close and so exciting!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## munch

Lolly, glad your back home. Two weeks! Wow! 

Blu sorry you have uti, they are the worst! I have so much sympathy for you. Did they put you on antibiotics? Ural is quite good and from what I have read safe in pregnancy if used sparingly. Glad your bp behaving itself! 

Toothfairy, I know what you mean about the reality of it all hitting! I sometimes think "what are we doing"! Esp if other children driving me insane! You have worked super hard, enjoy your down time, pamper yourself and relax :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks you lovely lot :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad to be back home, missed Amber so much. It's going to be hard when I go in to actually have the baby but at least then I get a nice present for doing so :haha: this time it was just lack of sleep, women screaming in labour (SO scary to hear!) and lots of blood tests! Not fun :haha: it'll be cool if I do get to meet her soon, but honestly I'd rather not have the high BP and just be able to go naturally. But we'll see, I'm hoping BP stays down :)

Blu, sorry about the UTI :( will they just give you some antibiotics to clear it up?

I think it's so scary we are all getting our more regular antenatal appointments, time really is whizzing by :argh: I don't think I'm ready after all!!


----------



## juless

So happy you're home and doing better lolly!! To those scared as it hits home how much things will change, I know what you mean! I felt the same way with DD as well, almost like this feeling in the pit of my stomach like, things will change forever - am I ready to let go of those things?? I have no choice! But when you hold your little one it all disappears and you will feel like they've been with you forever. I can hardly remember life before my DD! :) Now though, I'm feeling a similar thing about now having 2 children. I feel sad about DD not being my only baby anymore, I feel scared thinking about handling looking after a toddler and newborn by myself during the day, worried about random things, like taking 2 kids places and things like that. I know things will fall into place, but it's still freaky! I feel also like I don't know how I can possibly love anyone as much as DD and worry that I won't be able to love this baby as much (though I know I will, it's still a fear!). I'm just so looking forward to having her in my arms, as it's been hard to bond as much this time around as with #1. I think I'm just so busy I don't have time to think about her as much as I did with DD.


----------



## toothfairy29

Jules you have summed up really how I have been feeling all last night after work and its the first time I've felt like this really. Just a feeling in the pit of my stomach that I'm not sure I want my life to change and wondering if I've done the right thing. Hubby and I are 40 now both with well paid jobs and 3 teens between us 17 16 and 14 so we are totally starting again. I am certain these feelings will melt when baby comes and probably I've next few days when I get used to not working anymore. 

Something you said reminded me of thoughts I'd forgotten about from 14 years ago when I was pregnant with my 2nd. I used to literally cry sometimes when 1st child was sleeping looking at her and thinking I was going to ruin her life by bringing this new baby into it. I was certain I could not love another as much as I loved her and probably had similar what have I done feelings. Truth was I never thought about that again after he was born until I just read your post!! She instantly adore him, he enriched all our lives especially hers and I loved him with all my heart exactly the same as her and it was all very natural! Am sure it will be for you too!! 

What a mixed up little bunch or hormonal ladies we are at the moment girls eh???!!!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly, how are you doing today my love?? Hope you slept well. I managed not to check own BP on monitor yesterday!!! And felt less stressed because of it! What were your readings in hospital?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww juless that's exactly how I feel. Scared about coping with 2, but I'm feeling really really sad for DD not being my only baby anymore :cry: it's crazy really! She's only 2, it's not like she can even think that way yet! I just keep thinking of how much I loved having my 3 sisters and hoping that my girls grow up close and have an amazing relationship like my sisters & I. These pregnancy hormones are getting too much :haha: I am scared for the end getting closer, but also looking forward to getting back to my normal self (although that doesn't happen straight after the birth anyway :dohh:).

Feeling much better today toothfairy, thanks for asking :hugs: a lot more relaxed now I'm back home with DD. Quite nervous for when I have to go back in on Monday, really hoping my BP is back down and they aren't going to readmit me. Trying not to stress too much about that though because it won't help the BP situation :dohh: it's like a vicious circle! My readings in hospital were 141/104, then the automatic cuff took a reading of 160/100 but they didn't think that was right so took it manually and it was 138/98. I had my readings taken every couple of hours and they were inbetween the 2 of those, although the dialostic (bottom number) did fall down to 85 once and they were happy with that x


----------



## juless

Thank you toothfairy and lolly! I actually do that sometimes, look at her sleeping and have those thoughts and feel so sad about it! Glad to know I'm not alone in that. I'm sure holding this LO will make all of that disappear, so I can't wait for these next few weeks to go by! :) I'm glad they are going by quickly, though I think I freaked my husband out when I told him last night we only have 5 weeks and a few days until the c-section date!!

Also, glad you're feeling better lolly! Fingers crossed for Monday!!


----------



## Bay

Jules - you summed up my concerns and emotions quite well in your post. I had that 'what did i do' feeling since i got my bfp ... And we had been ttc #2 for a few months for it, so we knew what we were getting ourselves into. I guess i just don't want to let my little man down, and even though he's 2yo, i still see him as my baby. I'm sure everything will fall into place once i have this little one in my arms, it's just the anticipation and the unknown that wigs me out from time to time. 

Tooth - that was a very lovely and reassuring post. Thanks for sharing your experience :)

Lolly - glad to hear you are doing well. Good luck for monday.


----------



## expatttc

So interesting to hear about all you ladies expecting the 2nd or + child...I hope I'll be lucky enough to be there in the next few years. I'm 34 now (35 in November), and we do want to have a few children but we also want to take our time with the first one. Baby steps!

And so expectations for this lovely first bump, well my headspace these days is really thinking about how my relationship with DH will change, I hope that it just gets stronger as it has through pregnancy so far, when I see what he's like preparing for our new family member, and how excited he is about the entire process. I think about logistics, as we will be moving to a new duty station next year and I think of what security arrangements we'll need to have in place for the three of us, and how we can make sure that we can keep the baby safe while still working in the field of humanitarian intervention. It will be a fine balancing act, I'm sure!

Personally, I go between superficial concerns (what will my body be like after the baby, and what do I need to do now to make sure I stay in shape and can be health), and very real personal concerns (what if I can't breastfeed like I want to? am I emotionally ready to be a mother)? Sometimes the planning and purchasing feel like small accomplishments (yay I bought a baby monitor!) but then at other times, it can be overwhelming (good grief, what size of onesies should I buy for the first month? newborn diapers or 0-3? what kind of wipes are best for the environment, what kind won't give my baby a rash? what kind of baby carrier will be good for the baby's back, but also support mine, what kind can I use on an airplane, what kind can I breastfeed with?)...

Good grief I feel so lucky to have a space like this to share these thoughts!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Our hormones spillith over! :haha:

It's soo good to have a place to chat with women going through the same things we are. Its such a good outlet to have. If we told our DHs half of what we tell each other, they'd think we were outright mad! 

DH is convinced that this will be his last child (he has 3 ds already), I'm hoping that we can have one more. I want a daughter so I'd like to try once more but I'd be happy with having another boy too, go figure. My step sons have gone back to live with their mom so I think about if my boy will have someone to play with. I don't want him to be alone. He'll see his brothers on the weekends but I think it's different than having a sibling that you grow up in the same house with.


----------



## san fran shan

I think the worry about how your 1st child will react to your 2nd child is totally normal and it always ends up being good. My mom even would talk about it (she had three girls and I am the middle) and say she would wonder how she could have enough love for the next, and she always did.

I am having to deal with this all at once. I have no idea what its like to have one baby, let alone two at the same time. I sometimes wonder what we have gotten ourselves into. How are we going to do this? When my husband goes back to work after the 1st 2 weeks, how will I do it alone (while I am on maternity leave)??? How will I leave the house with 2 infants?? And breastfeeding two??? I really hope I can!! 

The biggest concern I have right now is how to get them out! Its like the stars need to align perfectly for a vaginal birth of both babies. I would like to have vaginal, but a c-sections is OK too. What I fear is getting the 1st out vaginally and the 2nd by c-section, then having to recover from both. OUCH.

I am just trying to stay calm and go with the flow. We have two birthing classes and a breast feeding class coming up. And I finally packed my hospital bag!! I made a list and then it took like 5 minutes. Not sure why I was putting it off for so long!


----------



## stark18

It sounds like many of us on our second are feeling the same way. The little things are what is worrying me the most. How am I going to grocery shop with two? and other things like that. My hubby says I'm being crazy! But he is so sweet and always calms me down when I'm having a breakdown lol. My DS is three and a half and is so excited about the baby. I hope he is as welcoming when she gets here. 

For a little laugh- My friend found a t-shirt and onesie matching set that says "I Make Adorable Babies" and "Adorable Baby". She's going to try and get a t-shirt for DS too. :haha:


----------



## 1Timer29

So glad I am not alone. This is my first and I def have the "what have I gotten myself into?" thoughts. I worry about little things - like the baby not sleeping through the night. This might sound lazy but sleep is something DH and I love. We both work 12 hour shifts and so if we can sleep in late or just cuddle for a daytime nap, we are happy. There is no going back now. My life is about to change forever. eeek! DH thinks I am a crazy woman. I do agree that keeping busy doing little things - like cleaning and getting the nursery ready - keeps my mind off the worrying. 
Thanks ladies, for making me feel normal. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm with all u second time mommy's. I think the hardest part for me is my DD will only b 13 months old


----------



## ttc_lolly

Everything is just 100x intensified with all these raging hormones! It's great having all you ladies to laugh and cry and worry with though :hugs:

Here's my bump today @ 35+1;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## juless

I agree, much easier to have the extra support of people who understand!! :)

Lolly, great bump! I'm going to take another at 35 weeks, if I remember, lol!
Anyone else in the path of, or going to be affected by Hurricane Sandy? We're not in the direct path, as of right now, but it will cause us problems! REALLY hoping it's over before Halloween as I'm super excited to take DD trick or treating!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yikes, is it going to be a small hurricane or one of those that wrecks loads of things? I don't know how you deal with any kind of hurricane to be fair, I think I'd crap my pants :rofl: we don't get any here, not major ones anyway. There might be a little one every year that knocks a few tiles off somebody's roof and blows a tree over :lol:


----------



## LillyLee

Lots of wind and rain here in Florida from the hurricane but nothing major. It's actually cooled it down a lot and made it bearable to be outside. 

Oh Halloween candy! I cannot lay off the mini tootsie rolls. My treat each night is a huge glass of milk and a handful of chocolate chewy goodness. Of course I sneak them while in the bathtub so DH doesn't find out. I'm sure it's going to look very suspicious when kids show up at our door and half the bag is missing!


----------



## Evian260

Lol Lillylee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

DH and I had portraits done last weekend, we've only seen a few of them but I'm pleased with the results!
 



Attached Files:







blocks.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8









justus.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## expatttc

Scooby - so sweet with the blocks!! And the two of you look lovely - so happy!! 
Lilly -- lol -- sneaking tootsie rolls sounds hilarious :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Scooby, great pics! You look fantastic :)

What is a tootsie roll!? They sound amazing!


----------



## toothfairy29

Good morning ladies. Gorgeous photos!!!

It was me who originally said the other day I was having what have I done thoughts after finishing one of my part time jobs. Well I went out for a meal with the team from my 2nd part time job that I finish from on Wednesday last night. Now I feel 100 times worse. I have hardly slept with worry about how much life is going to change. I say there last night having a giggle thinking how I've changed my mind and I want to keep working!!!! It all seems too real and too soon now. I feel really flat and frightened.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump pic Lolly! Toostie rolls are just little rolls of chocolate

Scooby those photos are just adorable!

Lilly, I agree. Tootsie rolls are the best! And my DH would certainly question what happened to all of the candy! :haha:

Toothfairy :hugs: It'll be ok. It'll all work itself out. Just find things to keep you busy until he gets here.

Yup, I'm in the path of the storm but they don't think it'll be bad here until Monday and Tuesday. We get them all the time so we have our necessities stored already. We called ourselves going to the store to get more last night but all we came away with were junk food, milk and a bag of apples. :haha: I guess if the storm hits bad we'll be on such a sugar high that we'll keep ourselves entertained in the dark - shadow puppets with the flashlights and telling scary stories!


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey sorry iv not been around much girls, but that's gonna change because TOMORROW IS MY LAST DAY AT WORK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

So jealous of you ladies who get to stop work soon!! I'm pretty much gonna have to work up until LO is born. I wish I had a little time to take off and relax.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hey snowflakes! Sorry I have been AWOL. I've been feeling really under the weather for the last few weeks and have been swamped trying to get everything wrapped up at work, but today I have spent 3 hours solidly reading and I am back up to speed!

Lolly - hope you are ok, honey.:hugs: Rest up this weekend and fingers crossed things will have settled by Monday. I've been getting loads of pelvic/lower back discomfort too and saw a physio at 14/52. She gave me a giant tubigrip which I can wear like a mini skirt, up and over my bump. It is not the most flattering of items but it really does help when I am on my feet at work. PS a belated LOL at your clothes pile. Your baby will only need wear each outfit once! :rofl:

AFM - I'm still living in a house which is more like a building site than a home, until 3 weeks ago the nursery didn't even have intact walls! On one hand I hope this baby is out as soon as possible after 37 weeks, and on the other we could do with a bit more time to sort out this chaos! Only one more week at work THANK GOODNESS! I love my job but I have been finding it seriously hard going. It's good to know that so many of you are feeling just the same.

Still, we're nearly there ladies. I can wait until the LO's start popping out!


----------



## juless

Oh maaaan, baby has been moving like crazy today! Earlier I was lying down on the couch and when I got up was in so much pain in my hips and pelvis, pretty much my whole lower region. I usually get pain when I get up from sitting and move around but this was so different! It wouldn't go away as I started moving around, in fact I couldn't move! I couldn't lift my feet to walk because it hurt so bad! I had to shuffle around super slowly! The pain was terrible. So I went to bed, lied down on my other side with a pillow between my knees and I think baby shifted cause I felt much better afterwards. Was crazy!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Toothfairy :hugs: I agree with Blu. Keep yourself busy and occupied (do you have a hobby at all? I've been unsuccessfully learning how to crochet to keep my mind stop ticking things over) and he'll be here before you know it and you'll wonder what all that worrying was about!

Blu that must be so scary, although I'm sure you're used to it! 

Baby yay for last day at work :yipee: now take it easy as possible!

Honey.Bee :hi: I wondered where you'd got to! Wow @ catching up on all those pages! It sounds manic at your house at the moment, I hope you're not working too hard :hugs:

juless, was that pain just in your pelvis? Sounds frightening, I'm glad it's eased up :flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Is anyone else getting random little adrenaline rushes? I don't associate them with any anxieties I'm feeling...my throat just gets a bit tight, heart speeds up a bit and beats harder and I feel hyper-alert. It's like my body just has an adrenaline overflow?


----------



## juless

It was just in my pelvis lolly, like my usual aches and pains down there only worse. Hurt too bad to lift my feet!
GenYsuperlady, hmmm, never had that happen to me, at least not yet!
Also, scooby - love those pics!! :D


----------



## scoobydrlp

GenYsuperlady said:


> Is anyone else getting random little adrenaline rushes? I don't associate them with any anxieties I'm feeling...my throat just gets a bit tight, heart speeds up a bit and beats harder and I feel hyper-alert. It's like my body just has an adrenaline overflow?

Yes!! Actually I think I'm having heart palpatations which are causing the adrenaline type feeling, kinda panics me every time it happens. I've read it's normal during pregnancy. Still totally weird and scary feeling though!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

today is exactly one month till my due date! This date next month i expect to either be in labour or have a baby lol.. Hoping i dont go over!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy 1 month count down mummy!!!! Exciting!!!!!


----------



## Elljo3

I'm finally in single numbers now.

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Maybe she's moving further in to your pelvis julees? I wonder if she's getting in to position!

I have been getting heart palpitations too. A little worrying but I don't feel ill or anything :shrug: I think we are all about done now!

It's my 1 month countdown tomorrow mummyof2girlz :) crazy we'll just be in day countodwn now, no more months! Eeek!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i know its crazy feels like its gone soo fast... dont know about anyone else but im now obsessing about possible signs of labour seems like two mins ago i was looking for pregnancy symptoms!!! Fx the last month goes as fast im starting to feel extra crappy now and lack of sleep is horrible, me and my friend are on a twilight countdown ha ha ha so im not allowed to be in labour on that date we have booked to go watch it she would never forgive me....


----------



## juless

Yay for how close we're all getting!! :D It's flying by!!
I think she is getting lower lolly. She's not even close to my ribs, I only get movements as high as a few inches above my belly button. She's been pretty low the whole time, but seems much lower now. Lots of pressure on my bladder unfortunately, lol! Someone on the forum, on another thread, posted a link to an actual scientific study that showed that low barometric pressure can induce waters to break in some cases! We are set to have record low pressures from that storm - better get my butt in gear and get those bags ready, just in case, lol! Highly doubt it but you never know!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yikes, yes you better get your bags ready just incase. You know if you don't then sod's law you will go in to labour :haha:

mummy, I am symptom spotting for labour now too! Mostly I'm on knicker watch :rofl: I'm looking for any signs of mucous plug or waters, it's becoming a bit of an obsession!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm also doing this Lolly as have been having lots of low tight pressure sensations today and yesterday. I STILL haven't packed my bag though!! Going to try wait another week or so and give me something to do on maternity leave.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol with me Its every little pain or niggle i think oh god a contraction Its going to be a long couple of weeks if i dont stop doing it!


----------



## toothfairy29

mummyof2girlz said:


> lol with me Its every little pain or niggle i think oh god a contraction Its going to be a long couple of weeks if i dont stop doing it!

Exactly!!! It is hard to believe that we are getting to the stage where we are starting to labour spot. I can't decide whether this pregnancy has dragged or flown.


----------



## bbygurl719

Yesterday we took all the kids to a Halloween event n the whole time I was walking I felt like she was falling out of me


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm like that toothfairy... on the whole I think it's gone soooo fast, I still can't believe I'm due in just ONE month :wacko: but other times I feel like I've been pregnant forever now! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Bbygurl I know how you feel. Sometimes I just have to sit down. 

Happy 1 month countdown Mummy! And for you tomorrow Lolly!

Toothfairy I feel the same way. Sometimes it feels as if it's dragging but other times as if it's gone too fast! 

I don't know about you ladies, but I'm thinking that I will be perfectly content for little one to come any time after I turn 37 weeks, even the day of! Knowing my luck, I'll go over my due date.


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu I agree anytime after 37 weeks. I promised myself that this time I would NOT hope or expect baby to come any sooner than his due date, but it is soooooo hard not to get it into your head that he can come in 2wks 1 day!!


----------



## stark18

My baby shower is today YAY! I'm excited about the shower but even more excited that I will know exactly what I need after today and finally be able to prepare myself, the hospital bags, and the nursery. I think we have decided to leave the crib in storage until she needs to move out of the bassinet. That will give my toddler a few more months to have most of his room to himself. He thinks that she will be sleeping in his bed though lol.

Juless- I have had those pains happen to me two or three times now. The worst was in the middle of the night. I woke up in an awkward position and thought I was going to have to wake up my husband to even help me move.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep... I too am ready for this baby to vacate at bang on 37 weeks :haha: 

Hope you have a great baby shower stark! :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

I'll be having my baby shower in two weekends it's going to b half baby shower half days party for dh. Than the following weekend will b dd1 first days party


----------



## Baby Bell

My 32 week bump............only 5 weeks till baby here:argh:
 



Attached Files:







6bbd90bbea790e7988eeaba588dec956.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump pic bell!

I swear I'm getting bigger by the moment. DH keeps asking me if I've gotten bigger every time he looks at me. I'm in pain - from my back to my hips to my sides in general. I think it's just too much weight and strain on my body. Nothing is helping to alleviate the pain either. I think my body pillow is flat and useless. I still can't breathe but we finally brought a humidifier and that's helping some. I just dont see me making it another 5 weeks at this pace - will be begging to have him come before that


----------



## 2016

Hello ladies.

So exciting we are getting close to the end! Today is a strange day for me because it was at this gestation with DS I was already in hospital with broken waters due to have him in my arms in 11 hours from now. I seriously doubt this little lady will be here by then and I'm not sure how I will cope being more pregnant than I've ever been before. :wacko:
It's also knowing that she is now about the same size as DS was when he was born - 6.5lbs - and is only Hobbs get bigger from here on out. She's predicted 11lbs by EDD.
Strangely I've put on just 2 stone which is 1/2 stone less than last time (despite stuffing my face with junk continuously!) I think all the stress plus 2 stomach bugs and about a dozen other illnesses have contributed to thats not so good.

Can't wait to see the first Snowflake arrive. :happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am with you all on the 37wk departure! I decided with my last two id had enough of being pregnant so i started painting my bedroom stretching up ect and whent into labour the next day with my first with my second i help lay a living room carpet and whent into labour the next morning! No idea if it was coincidence or not but i believe it works so i need to find some hard work to do for after my 37wk mark. I think the fact Ive Sat on my backside for months any kind of movement will be a shock to my body and hopefully induce labour lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful bump Bell :)

I've reached the last box in my ticker:yipee: and baby is due exactly 1 month today, so scary!

I'm back in hospital today, just being monitored for a couple of hours because of last week. My BP was just 138/90 so still a little high but no where near what it was last week so I'm pleased with that, I just hold the midwives are too and they let me go home as I don't want to be readmitted again. Didn't get a wink of sleep last time!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly I'm glad to hear your bp is coming down, il keep my fingers crossed the midwives are happy too:thumbup:

Mummyof2girls I hope your hard work plan works for you, if you want you can come to mine and sort out our massive hallway cupboard that is so full and messy I can't get to anything! :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes mummy you can come to mine too, I'll find something for you to do don't worry :haha:


----------



## expatttc

I'M SO EXCITED. Just woke up today with the little one moving around, and good GRIEF I can't wait to meet this tiny person. I think it's going to be a good week for all of us :) :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Expatttc loving your cheery morning attitude :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on 1 month out Lolly! So exciting that you're on your last ticker box.

Mummy - I'm just like everyone else, if you need anything to do come and do massive work here :haha:

Ladies I had the night from hell last night. No sleep. Pain all night. From hips, to back, to sciatica, to my sides of my abdomen, sharp pains in my lady parts and the sides of my hips hurt where it felt like I'd laid one that side too long - and it didn't help when I turned over. I used my massage chair, took muscle relaxers, took a hot shower and nothing helped - and my pillow was useless. I vomited twice too. I cannot take another five weeks of this :cry:


----------



## Fifipots

thought I'd share a pic of my little pumpkin!!


----------



## Fifipots

hope everyone is ok today and not suffering from the monday blues??

I am absolutely shattered after the busiest weekend in a long time, I had my baby shower saturday and then went to a halloween party and then yesterday my dd had her first tap show at the theatre so between 12 noon and 10pm I was either watching the show or running around backstage getting her changed and to stage door on time!! completley manic but also so emotional to see her growing up so fast, It didn't take much to set me off, what with all these pregnancy hormones flying around I was in tears just from reading her name in the programme and that was before She'd even set foot on the stage!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

]Just took my 33 weeks photo and I think I'm getting smaller lol here is my 33 week

View attachment 504717


----------



## Saradavies89

First one didn't work ill send that agin here is my 33 week pic


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh Blu, what an awful night :hugs: I hope tonight is better for you, I also hope baby comes bang on 37w for you too (& me, and all the others who've had enough!).

Fifi, love your pumpkin bump :) so cute! And that's lovely your daughter did well in her tap show. Awww @ your crying! It's so great seeing them grow up and become little people but sad all at the same time!

Sara, I don't think it looks much smaller. I find my bump looks loads different when I compare it to pics where I'm wearing a different top so I try do my weekly bump pic wearing the exact same clothes each time!

Had my hospital monitoring today for my BP and they were happy and sent me home :yipee: yay! It's still high (138/90) but not as bad as last week, but I now need to go in each Monday for a 2hr monitoring sesh. If it continues to stay high or worsens I'll probably be booked in for an induction at some point like I was with DD. I feel fine though, last week my head was pounding and my vision was off, but if it gets like that again I'm too go straight back in (FX'd it doesn't).


----------



## samj732

Oh my sara you are still so tiny! I haven't technically gained any weight yet this pregnancy but I certainly look like I have a basketball under my shirt haha. Here's my bump pic from 33 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







269582_3923037755834_2070633188_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bbygurl719

here is my 31 weeks bump
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww all of your bumps are still so sweet and tiny! You're very lucky girls! Here's my HUGE belly at 34+2. And I've gained weight all over as well:cry:. Very depressing but I can't wait until baby is born!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0448.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ha ha i think i might take you ladies up on the offer! Just cleaned my carpet by hand and i actually enjoyed it which is weird i hate cleaning! Felt a great sense of satisfaction till my big fat hairy springer Spaniel molted all over it! Getting some bad backache now tho so think i best rest with a pack of chocolate biscuits... Great bump pics everyone i will take one on Wednesday.. Has anyone had strep b in this or last pregnancy? I am supposed to get tested i assume this will be done at 36wk appointment not really been told much about it except i might have to do the swab myself!! Which i have no idea how as i can barely reach down there never mind do a swab!


----------



## stark18

I was very emotional after my baby shower yesterday. We got a lot of great stuff, but we didn't get much that we really needed. I calmed down and realized we have plenty of time to get the things we need so I'm good now.:haha:

My c-section is scheduled in just four short weeks! Whoa.


----------



## Evian260

Aww stark sorry you didn't get everything you needed! I'm due in 4 weeks as well and I'm still getting stuff here and there!

My 19 month old has been a terror the last week or so.... definitely has me in panic mode about how ill deal with two!


----------



## daydream

stark18 said:


> I was very emotional after my baby shower yesterday. We got a lot of great stuff, but we didn't get much that we really needed. I calmed down and realized we have plenty of time to get the things we need so I'm good now.:haha:
> 
> My c-section is scheduled in just four short weeks! Whoa.

oh I'm so sorry you didn't get necessities. My first shower was very much the same, we got a lot of nice keepsakes (handknit blankets, etc.) but very little from our registry. I had a breakdown the next morning feeling not ready, but then returned several things and got some gift cards. So I felt better, sometimes with these emotions you've just got to let it out. :hugs:


----------



## stark18

I have been making lists and looking at online prices from different stores all day. I feel like we should be okay now. :thumbup: We received a little money, so with that and what we have saved we will be able to get all the stuff we need. I'm excited to shop now lol.


----------



## daydream

stark18 said:


> I have been making lists and looking at online prices from different stores all day. I feel like we should be okay now. :thumbup: We received a little money, so with that and what we have saved we will be able to get all the stuff we need. I'm excited to shop now lol.

yep I did the exact same! Also look out online for printable 20% babiesrus coupons. We got our carseat for 20% off and used the money we got from the shower. At least if LO decided to come early, we'd be able to bring him home!


----------



## san fran shan

32 weeks bump pic
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry you girls didn't get all of the necessities at your shower :( we don't have showers over here (not as a general rule, some people have started to have them though) so don't get anything bought or given to us at all!

Shan, beautiful bump as always :) I love seeing multiple baby bumps! It's crazy to think there's more than one bubs in there! I can't even imagine what it's like to feel rolls, kicks and punches from 2+ babies all at once!


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks Lolly! It is really weird! Although I have never been pregnant before so I have nothing to compare it to. I also have the joy of two heads on my bladder and pushing down on my pelvic area! Double the fun, LOL! 

I had no idea until I joined this site that baby showers weren't done everywhere. I had one, it was great and I got a lot of stuff, but we have spent a ton ourselves too.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think it's very much an American/Canadian thing, and we are slowly copying :haha: same as Proms... we don't have them here. Some schools have started doing them over the last few years, but they're nothing like your big extravagant ones with ball gowns, suits and dates!


----------



## san fran shan

Websites like this probably contribute alot to baby showers spreading. They are great and help new parents so much. 

I didn't know that about prom either!


----------



## mtmnleg

san fran shan said:


> 32 weeks bump pic

Gorgeous bump!!! :thumbup: Twice the fun!!!


----------



## samj732

No baby showers, no prom... what do you guys do for fun?! :haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Loving the snowflake bumps ladies! Shan - a doubly beautiful bump. I am going to cut my whinging because I have only one little trouble maker cooking. Two heads on your bladder? Ouch!

Lolly - great news about the bp. Fingers crossed it stays where it is for a few more weeks x PS as our RLT expert, am I right in thinking it is a no-no if you have fibroids?

Mummy - yep, that's my plan too! Bearing in mind I can't walk to the end of my road without getting BH, I'm hoping that a long walk, followed by some enthusiastic decorating should get things moving!

Stay well snowflakes! x x x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yep no baby shower here, could do with some stuff being bought for us too as we're very low on cash now due to moving. Thankfully I bought a lot of stuff early!

Great bumps San Fran and lolly!

Got my final scan today! :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

32 week bump pic:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/C0F9CACF-3000-4F36-B7C8-432D03FDD2D6-967-000000A94FFDC5D0.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj732 said:


> No baby showers, no prom... what do you guys do for fun?! :haha:

Hehe I suppose you don't know what you're missing if you've never had it before :lol: I'm not sure... I guess it's just seen as nice if someone gifts you once baby is here, but there's no requirement for them to do so. And Proms... they have started doing them now, but back in my day it was just a good old school disco (and meeting up with all your mates at the local park beforehand to share a bottle of cider before going in :rofl:)!



Honey.Bee said:


> Lolly - great news about the bp. Fingers crossed it stays where it is for a few more weeks x PS as our RLT expert, am I right in thinking it is a no-no if you have fibroids?

From everything I've read hun, I'd stay clear from it if you have fibroids :flower:

Ocean, gorgeous bump :) it's so lovely and neat x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks Hun, I was worried it wasn't getting bigger. Maybe because I look at it loads :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies

as you have all been updating your bump photos I thought I would do mine this morning. 35 weeks today and I am really sad as my bump is still so small and hardly seems to have changed since the last photo I took at 32 wks. People are still not noticing and when I tell them how far gone I am no-one believes me!

I really wanted a nice show off bump :nope: I am very jealous of all your lovely definite ones!

Anyway.... glad your BP is stable lolly!! I go back for mine checking this aft. I have not touched the home monitor since it freaked me out last wednesday so I have no idea what to expect.
 



Attached Files:







35 wks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeh I don't think we notice a difference as we are ''stuck'' with it all the time :haha: I only notice a difference in mine when I compare all my weekly pics.

Awww toothfairy, I think your bump is lovely. Baby must just be snuggled in very tightly :) you never know though, you could just pop out one day. A girl I know hardly showed at all and then around 34-36 weeks this huge bump just came out of nowhere! I hope your appt goes well, come and update us when your home :hugs: and stay away from the home monitor! I think I would drive myself crazy with one of those! x


----------



## Beanonorder

Aaauurrgghhh, I feel like I've just become a big sack of complaining! If its not my back, its my side or my ribs. And if I manage to get a break from that then the bloody heartburn starts again. I can't climb the stairs to our apartment without feeling like I've run a marathon - and we only live on the fourth floor! 
Its really starting to get me down because I actually like being pregnant. I'm just really struggling now with working and knowing that we have to pack up our current apartment and move. And waiting to move is driving me mad! I desperately want to be organised!

On the plus side - we spent four hours in IKEA on Saturday and now have all the big baby stuff. Its just a few bits and pieces we still need! Yay for that!


----------



## persephona

Hi,

Can I join?

My EDD is 24 Decemeber and I'm expecting a baby girl :kiss:.

^^^Lovely bumps


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beanonorder :hugs: not long to go now hun, the end is in sight (or so I keep telling myself!). Yay on getting all the big bits, it feels like such a relief when you finally start getting organised, doesn't it?



persephona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> My EDD is 24 Decemeber and I'm expecting a baby girl :kiss:.
> 
> ^^^Lovely bumps

Of course you can! Welcome & congrats :flower: I'll add you to our EDD list!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh had to share this as noticed it on my journal this morning...


https://img.thebabycountdown.com/ticker/e651sa.png


:shock: no more months, just days! :argh:


----------



## ocean_pearl

persephona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> My EDD is 24 Decemeber and I'm expecting a baby girl :kiss:.
> 
> ^^^Lovely bumps

Welcome lovely :flower:


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Oooh had to share this as noticed it on my journal this morning...
> 
> 
> https://img.thebabycountdown.com/ticker/e651sa.png
> 
> 
> :shock: no more months, just days! :argh:

:happydance: exciting!


----------



## toothfairy29

Welcome Persephonia and big congrats to you Lolly. I am just a few days behind you!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh you are! Happy 35 weeks for today to you & Blu btw :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning to all of my lovely snowflakes :flower:

What gorgeous bumps you have!

35 weeks for me and Toothfairy today! whoot! whoot! :happydance:

Gl with your appointment today Toothfairy. Fingers x'd that bp is back down and yes STAY AWAY from the monitor at home. I know it would drive me mad as well. 

Welcome Persephonia :hugs: and congrats on your pink bump! 

Beanonorder I know exactly how you feel. I feel the same way and tell DH all the time that my body is breaking down on me. 

Lolly - isn't that just so fab, only DAYS away from giving birth, not months. So jealous but I'm not so far behind though!


----------



## daydream

ttc_lolly said:


> Oooh had to share this as noticed it on my journal this morning...
> 
> 
> https://img.thebabycountdown.com/ticker/e651sa.png
> 
> 
> :shock: no more months, just days! :argh:

So soon!! Mine is officially 50 days away today. Cannot believe it! :xmas22:


----------



## toothfairy29

Well I had my BP checked and it was 122/86. So still not massively high but still not as low as normal for me. I saw practice nurse today and she advised me to speak to midwife which I did. I'm booked to see her on Thursday for a full check. I know it's nothing compared to the worry you've had lolly but I just wish it would settle back down!


----------



## juless

Hey guys! Glad to hear blood pressures seem to be going down!

Welcome to persephona!!

Can't believe my c-section date is only 4 weeks, 6 days away!! :o It's shocking to say that!! It's really crazy that I'll be full term in a little over 2 weeks!


----------



## Evian260

I can't believe how close I am either! AH!


----------



## daydream

I can't wait until you ladies that are earlier in the month start having your babies. There will be so many cute fresh baby faces to coo over :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Scan Went really well, measuring perfect, weighing 4.8lbs at the mo which is good, his head is down and ready to go! Here he waving! I saw him opening and closing his mouth, so cute!

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/D9283AF4-5751-41EB-96F0-A2F6BBD38621-967-000000F529F50F77.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy - If it's still a lot higher than your booking appointment it's still cause to be concerned hun so I'm glad they are being cautious and checking you out :hugs: 

Ocean, how amazing! I wish I got a pic at my scan last week :( glad all was well with scan! x


----------



## Chloe597

Such excitement on this thread with so many of you having less than a month to go now!! I can't believe it. Can't wait to see all the cute baby pics get posted :) 

I'm just chugging along, waiting for her arrival. 7 weeks seems soooo far away when one part or another of my body is always in pain. I am taking a class at the maternity center today called baby basics...gonna learn how to bathe and swaddle a baby :) Hopefully will learn other things too, as it is a 3 hour class. 

No prom in the UK?? I had so much fun getting all fancied up for mine, although I didn't care for my date, so it was really more of an excuse to get my hair done and buy a pretty dress :) 

Hope all you high BP and frequent BH ladies are able to keep everything inside until you are full term! I am thankful i don't have those problems...yet. My fingers have swollen a bit tho and my rings are stuck. Going to have to pry them off in the morning when its cold and the swelling is down.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Happy Tuesday everyone! And welcome Persephona! :flower:

Glad to hear blood pressures are behaving themselves and scans are going well. I'm pretty sure my baby is lying oblique -- I've got a definite foot pushing up on my lower right ribs...to the point now that I've got a bit numb on my stomach above that spot! Little chunker is taking up too much room!

After having TONS of Braxton Hicks contractions for the last week or so, things have slowed down a little bit, which is making life slightly more comfortable. I'll be honest, I think the most pain I'm having is in my feet! They are so swollen and stretched out, it can be painful to walk (feels like plantar fasciitis).

After a dedicated bout of nesting over the weekend (minus the energy burst I'm supposed to get with it) we are ever so slightly closer to being ready for baby. I spent WAAAY too much money at Target buying all the essentials we hadn't gotten at our showers (thermometer, changing pad/cover, nursing pads...etc. etc....the cart was *full*). I've drilled the changing pad down to the top of the dresser and organized the top drawer which is full of diapers, diaper changing necessities and first aid/grooming supplies. I started organizing the onesies and sleepers but got overwhelmed when trying to organize by type of clothing and size of clothing. Will have to revisit that. At least everything (almost) is finally washed and ready to go.

Getting more and more excited every day to meet this little person kicking around inside of me. Intermittently want pregnancy to end immediately, then remember that I'm still getting more sleep with baby inside me than I will when it is outside, so trying to cherish that, and hoping you all are too!

Also finding plenty of time to cherish sweets....with Halloween candy lying around everywhere, homemade cookies at the office and the pumpkin pie my husband decided to make out of the blue, I'm in temptation HELL!


----------



## Ktm2012

Ooooh didn't know this was here :D i'm due Dec 26th with a girl :happydance: cant believe how close its getting now!


----------



## Baby Bell

Welcome Persephonie and KTM2012 :hugs:

We don't have Proms in Scotland, but in Dundee most secondary schools have Sixth year dances, where girls wear formal dresses and the boys either suits or kllts. We had a formal meal followed by a ceilidh and disco. But we don't have kings or queens or anything like that. But it's been quite a long tradition I think, I left school bout 10 years ago and they were pretty old school by then!something everyone looked forward too.

Iv got my 32 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see my wee baba again........I think s/he has actually moved into my ribs now. My OH had his hand on bump feeling baby kick around last night, when baby gave me an ole mighty boot to my ribs.....my oh turns to me and said 'that had to hurt' I was like ' you think' lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ktm2012 said:


> Ooooh didn't know this was here :D i'm due Dec 26th with a girl :happydance: cant believe how close its getting now!

Welcome and congrats :flower: I'll add you to our EDD list!

Aww Bell, at least your OH acknowledges what we go through! I'm sure my OH thinks I'm milking it most of the time :wacko: I was fine throughout DD's pregnancy though so probably why he thinks I'm exaggerating with every pelvis pain or twinge this time round!

I've got the car seat out today, stripped it down and put the fabrics and headhugger in the washing machine (I hope they come out ok, it did say to hand wash only on the label :blush: too lazy for that though!) and also found a bag of DD's tiny baby sized clothes from when she was newborn that I had forgot I kept :cloud9: they are for up to 7lbs! So teeny! Thought I'd wash them just incase this little munchkin pops out as diddy as her sister, but I doubt she will! These are the last things for me to do, so it all feels really final and real now :argh:


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls, I have some questions for you all!

First, is anyone else losing hair? I thought this was supposed to happen AFTER giving birth, but lately my comb is full of my hair. I can't tell by just looking in the mirror, but i never used to leave hair on this comb before :(

Secondly, DH has a coworker who has a baby boy (i'm having a girl), and she keeps trying to give us EVERYTHING she has used...carseat, all baby clothing (many boys clothes, most with spitup stains), swing, bath, booster chair, blankets, and I don't want it! But he can't tell her no, so we end up with this stuff that I don't want that DH then feels we should just use because we have it and then we don't end up getting new stuff. I honestly want her swing and the booster chair. Nothing else. I don't know if it is rude to take her swing (already got the booster seat) and refuse the other items, or if we should just take everything and put it in storage for a while and then give it back? I need advice!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's a tough one Chloe. I'd probably just say you already have the stuff that she is trying to give you that you don't want. Or has your hubby already told her you don't have any of these things? We got given lots of things for DD which was lovely, but someone did keep giving me all of these clothes that were stained or just not to my taste and in the end I just told her we had too much stuff already (we actually did, so wasn't too much of a lie!) and didn't need anymore, and thanked her for her generosity :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I am officially on maternity leave!! Have just finished work for the last time! Am very emotional and scared!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Toothfairy yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm on my third day off and feeling so much better already for it! I hope it does you good :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww toothfairy :hugs: it's exciting! Enjoy it :) have a lie in, lounge around in your jim jams all day, go crazy :haha: x


----------



## ImSoTired

I went to both senior and junior prom with DH so it was fun:flower:. We aren't dancing kind of people but went for the dinner and company of friends. They were very beautiful and it was fun.

I have that awful rib pain from time to time but the thing that really gets me is the shooting pains in my girly area. Not fun. Some of the kicks are getting quite painful and unomfortable as well! I can't believe baby will be here so soon but we are pretty well prepared I guess :shrug:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## toothfairy29

Baby Bell said:


> Toothfairy yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm on my third day off and feeling so much better already for it! I hope it does you good :)

Thanks lolly and bell. Am hoping I'm gonna feel better too as I've been feeling a bit rubbish for a few days. Very suddenly exhausted and nauseous again.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Maternity leave.......seems....so....far....

:cake: Congrats!

Oh, and I didn't even think about washing the car seat fabrics!!!

Also just realized that baby is now upside down on my ticker. This strikes me as quite funny, for some reason!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

had my 36wk midwife appointment today! Baby is engaged hence why i feel like my waters will pop any minute. Measuring bang on she estimated him being 8 pound if i go full term, she has urged me to go to labour ward if my pains that come and go carry on she said prem labour seems to happen like that rather than the pains getting stronger but feeling fine now hopefully he decides he is ready next week at 37wks!


----------



## toothfairy29

Mummy I hope you hang in there another week!!!! What exactly are you experiencing?? I've had lots of BHs for a couple of days and sometimes hard movements so low that I have felt surprised that my waters haven't burst because of it so am wondering if mine is engaged too! Would you mind describing for us what it feels like?


----------



## juless

Took my kiddo out trick-or-treating tonight and she had a great time! Was dressed as Scooby-doo, hehe! :) We live outside the city, so she ended up with a bag full of candy and chips after only about 10 houses! We only got 3 visitors at our house too. It was a rainy and windy night too, very dark, so I think that might be why it was so quiet. Now I'm sat here pigging out on candies (she's only 2 so we HAVE to help her eat them, right?? ;) ). I've been having a crazy chocolate craving this past week too so this is helping, lol!
All the walking though has made my belly muscles pretty sore! Hope you all had a fun Halloween!


----------



## expatttc

LOL at the upside down babies on the tickers! I'm also looking forward to hearing what it feels like to have the baby ''engaged''.
I've attached a pic from our bump's first halloween costume :) heehee.
 



Attached Files:







Halloween bump.jpg
File size: 74 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bay

Cute bump pics ladies :)

Wow mummy ... Congrats on one more week until baby is full term. You may very well be our first birth story. I would be so jealous but excited at the same time to read all your birth stories :)

I'm still getting loads of BH everyday, since week 27, they come as frequent as 5mins apart but are still random. They aren't painful but my chest tightens and my heart races and my breathing changes with the contractions. It almost feels like an adrenaline rush. I think my body is really getting ready for the big event! Funny as it sounds, i am really looking forward to labour/delivery again ... But not for at least another 3 weeks!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey how is everyone doing hope everyone had a great Halloween I stayed in and had takeaway lol, and we only had one knock the door so I got a bag of sweets to my self now hehehe xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

sorry in delay replying after trick or treating i really thought i was in labour lol felt ok after a bath and a good nights sleep, it feels very heavy and as if baby moves a little bit harder my water will pop if you get what i mean i have also been having stinging shoot pains up the lady parts feels as if baby is poking me with a finger nail, loads of crampy pains in my lower back and stomach, pains in my groin as well, pressure in my bum as well lol. The midwife said that if the pains continue even if they are not regular or getting worse to contact labour ward as i had a really fast delivery with my second


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for that mummy. I seem to have similar episodes for a few hours then seems to go back to normal for a few hours. 

Am at midwife for BP again at lunch time so will ask her where baby is although worryingly she's always said she's not sure so far!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh mummy that's a bit exciting! How are the pains now? Let us know how you get on :flower:

36 weeks for me today and I still can't believe it! I honestly feel like I should only be around 25 weeks or something :haha: it's just gone too fast. My pelvis and bladder would disagree of course :lol: I'm already getting a little sad at the thought of missing my bump, I remember how much I missed it with DD and I forgot what being pregnant felt like :( so really trying to cling on to some memories this time!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I know exactly what you mean on both counts. I also don't feel like almost 36 wks. Still feels like I should have months to go. I am also realising how much I will miss the specialness of being pregnant and having the bump. This is definitely a last one for me so like you am trying to cherish the last few weeks of kicks and remember what it's like!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Omg this is so exciting.......I can't believe some of you are already at 36 weeks.......which means in next week or so the first snowflake babies could be popping in to the world........eeekkkk!! Can't wait to see pics of all the babas! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

It is crazy!

Also, all of the December mummies can now say ''My baby's due NEXT month!'' :wohoo:


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly I totally didn't even think of that:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bbygurl719

Lolly that's the first thing I thought this morning


----------



## san fran shan

Its getting so close! I saw it was November today and realized I am having my babies THIS month!!

We had so many trick or treaters last night. I went through 6 bags of candy and then my neighbors saw I shut my light off, so they came over and refilled my bowl and I went through all of that too!!! My husband had to work late so I had to get up 100 times to answer the door. It was torture by the end! All the kids were so cute and polite. But then there were also teenagers and even grown adults with candy bags!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 36 weeks Lolly!

We didn't give out candy last night - I live in apt complex with no around! It's a good thing too because I was so tired yesterday I couldn't have gotten up an down over and over again to give out candy. 

I had this weird pain last night and I don't know what it was. It hurt like crap all over my stomach. I think my stomach went tight but I'm not quite sure - I was so in shock from the pain. I had a few concentrated versions of this (in random sections of my tummy) as I was asleep last night too but not nearly as bad as the first time. Anyone else experience this or know what it is?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Blu :)

Ohhh I'm not sure, but if it was a tightening of your bump and pain I'd probably say a very strong BH. They are supposed to be not painful, but that's a pile of crap because they can really hurt sometimes! Keep an eye on it though just incase, it's good you only got the one big one and then they lessened as that would signal it isn't actual labour x


----------



## juless

Wow, it is just next month!! WOW! I can't believe how fast the time is flying by! I also can't believe my little girl is 2 today! That went by so fast too!!
Had a doctor's appt today, ended up getting a flu shot. Wasn't going to, but decided it might be good. Had my strep b test done as well. Baby sounded great and doctor wasn't concerned about the back/belly cramps I have had on/off for the last little while. Said it was good that my uterus is doing some work preparing, but since they aren't regular not a concern. Now to have my sizing ultrasound on Monday! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 35 weeks juless, and a very happy 2nd birthday to your Rose :) hope she has a fantastic day! Glad you had a good appt!


----------



## Baby Bell

Happy birthday to your wee girlie Juless!

Had my 32 week scan okay......and baby was so cute making faces and wiggling its toes. But the cutest thing was when baba grabbed hold of its cord and started playing with it waving it around as if to say 'look what iv got mummy' sooooooo cute :kiss:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Glad everyone had a fun Halloween!
We had a good few kids early on, but it died off quickly. We are the last house on the street and everyone else had their lights off early, so we didn't get many making the trek down to our place. Luckily DH takes the extra candy into work to fill the candy bowl! I need that stuff GONE!

Now for my "excitement:"

I had to take today off work for some pretty crummy symptoms. It's the first time I've ever called in at this job (there 14 months) so you know I was suffering!

I woke at 2:30am with AWFUL back pain. I thought I'd just slept wrong but it wouldn't go away with heat or changing positions. Eventually I felt that I might be having contractions that were starting in the back, then radiating to the front, and at one point was clocking them at every 6-7 minutes. I had diarrhea three times and was just waking up hubby telling him I might be in labor when I suddenly got super nauseous and threw up quite a bit (rare for me). Strangely, I felt much better after the vomiting, contractions stopped or became barely noticeable, and I was able to get back to sleep.

DH called the MW who said to rest and come in for my appointment today as usual (was already scheduled) and she will check if I am dilated. Over the course of the late morning the back pain got bad again, but couldn't necessarily pinpoint contractions. I drank some water, then decided I might eat a bit -- had a tiny bit of toast with peanut butter. Was up 5 minutes later vomiting A TON again. Then soon after, had another small bout of diarrhea. Now back in bed, back still aching but no definitive contractions.

What the hell!? Is this "prodromal" or start/stop labor? Or do I just have a tummy bug and random back pain at the same time? I feel like the contractions I had earlier in the night were real because my tummy muscles are still sore! That being said, I have no hopes of being told I'm significantly dilated -- it just hasn't been long or consistent enough. I just really hope this doesn't go on for weeks before LO makes an appearance! At the same time, I am sure that is what MW would prefer, given I'm only 34+3....


----------



## LillyLee

I'm sorry GenY! Keep us updated with everything, hope it gets better. DH and I both had a nasty stomach bug the last few days; vomiting, diarrhea, the works. Midwife thinks it may have been something we ate, but I'm skeptical. No cramps or contractions here, although I did drop about 2 pounds and am just trying to stay hydrated at this point. A lot of people in my office building have had this lately so I really think it's something going around.


----------



## munch

Sorry to hear that Gen Y. Hope you get better soon! 

This thread has quite the exciting buzz happening at the moment! :) 

I had ob appt yest and bp is up a bit so I was advised to rest and take it easy. Hard to do when you have two other children to look after and a DH who is always working. I feel fine though. 

I have been having issues with this baby's name! I can't decided and have gone off all names we had chosen&#58377;. Hoping we work something out soon. 

Stay well snowflakes! X


----------



## Fifipots

How to please a man??? 

Well we couldn't agree on a name at all and decided to give up talking about it until 2 days ago when I made a suggestion...

For those of you across seas this may mean nothing to you but for uk mums with football mad other halves you'll get it!!

My hubby is a huge Tottenham hotspur fan and our surname starts with a C so I suggested a combination of names where the initials ended up THFC, (Tottenham hotspur football club) well he nearly peed his pants with excitement and immediately agreed!!

So after 7 and a half months of dissagreements it's been decided that our baby girl will be called, Teddie Hope Flynn Challis, Teddie means sweetheart, hope is self explanatory and Flynn means red haired which comes from mummy!!

Just need to decide on a spelling of Teddie, tedi, teddy???


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bell, that is so so soooo cute!! :cloud9:

Oh wow GenY sorry to hear about that :hugs: I hope the pains calm down soon and that they are just very intense and annoying BH. Keep us updated :flower:

Awww fifi that's a lovely name (shame about the team though :haha: we are Gooners here!!). I like Teddie, or Tedie I think x


----------



## daydream

GenY - I hope things get better! Will be looking out to see how things go.

Snowflakes - Have you noticed a significant increase in your grey hairs since being pregnant? I feel like I'm constantly finding new ones, and I've even been keeping up with my hair coloring throughout pregnancy (I know some ladies are paranoid about that, but my dr says it's okay, so I'm keeping it up).


----------



## scoobydrlp

Bay said:


> Cute bump pics ladies :)
> 
> They aren't painful but my chest tightens and my heart races and my breathing changes with the contractions. It almost feels like an adrenaline rush.


Interesting that you describe it this way. I never knew what a BH felt like, but I can say that I have the same symptoms you just described from time to time. Maybe I'm having them too?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Update:
Back pain persisted all day with a few random contractions, one more vomit and diarrhea.

Went to see MW and I'm 1cm dilated and more than 50% effaced. Baby's heart rate also elevated a bit.

Got sent to the family birth center at the hospital for HR and contraction monitoring. Nurse says I'm showing uterine 'irritability' and I might get drugs to stop contractions.

Midwife concerned I might have underlying infection causing the contractions, versus the contractions causing the vomiting and diarrhea.

So...we wait to see what the plan will be.

Irony: was going to pack hospital bag THIS weekend ;)


----------



## stark18

Gen- hope they are able to figure things out soon for you.

Juless- Happy Birthday to your daughter!

Here's my bump pic from 35+2. Everyone is saying they don't think I will make it to my due date with as big as I am. I just keep smiling. I love being told I'm huge lol. 
https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/photo-1.jpg


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Good news! Meds to stop contractions worked. Turns out I have kidney infection, antibiotics going in right now and should be let out in an hour to resume my normal pregnancy :)


----------



## Bay

Scooby - i think you could be experiencing BH and not know it like me. I can only tell because i get the heart palpitations before the tightening, and most of the time i don't even notice the tightenings unless i put my hand on my bump (towards bottom/middle and it's super hard. Have you tried feeling your bump during your adrenaline rushes?

Geny - hope things get better for you, but it sounds like bubba wants to be born soon. But fingers crossed bubbastays in there for alittle longer.

Stark - great bump :). I love it when people call me huge too haha!


----------



## munch

Glad they got to the bottom of it Gen Y, must have been a bit scary. Now rest up! Don't do anything &#58388; but pack your bag &#57431;

Juless Happy 2nd Birthday to your little lady!! 

Stark great bump pic!


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow, lots been going on here!
Gen, glad they managed to find out what was going on and sort it all out!
I'm trying very hard to enjoy the last bit of my pregnancy but I won't lie - I'm dying for baby to get here. Its hard not to wish the weeks away!!

Going to the doctor on Monday to get final blood tests (I hope!) and also to get a scan to see whether my placenta has moved at all. I still can't decide whether I'm more scared of a c -section or of natural birth! I know a natural birth will lead to a faster recovery time but with my impatience its horrible to think I may still be waiting another 9 weeks!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh just caught up on you gen!! That must have been scary!!! Hope baby stays put for another couple if weeks for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Always a good drama on here I love it  glad all is ok tho everyone's pregnancy is so different it crazy, I'm with u girls on I obv think I'm getting BH but I don't know when I don't feel them or anything xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

I've also got my 34 week appointment on Thursday what goes on then? Xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

My 34 wk had to be with consultant as I just turned 40 and so had a growth scan. Apart from that nothing different! The midwife is coming to my house for the 36 week appointment next Tuesday to discuss birth plan though.

I still haven't packed a bag or phoned to arrange delivery of my big stuff, cot pram carseat etc. do you think I should get a move on?? Think I'm on denial!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

toothfairy29 said:


> My 34 wk had to be with consultant as I just turned 40 and so had a growth scan. Apart from that nothing different! The midwife is coming to my house for the 36 week appointment next Tuesday to discuss birth plan though.
> 
> I still haven't packed a bag or phoned to arrange delivery of my big stuff, cot pram carseat etc. do you think I should get a move on?? Think I'm on denial!!!

O right ok then do they check tho to c if you have started to dilate? 

Hahah yeh maybe you should start getting things lol I'd be in fits of panic now if I was you. But I'm one of these people that do lists and all sorts. I have packed babies bag just need to do mine tbh but I have even got a list to put in the bag of last min things we might need that day login terrible :haha:. The only thing we are waiting on now is the pram to be deliverd but th


----------



## Saradavies89

(Pressed submit too quick) the pram isn't coming till the begging of dec we just have no where to put it for now, but my OH aunt has sorted all that out so I'm stressing over that abit cz all I have been told is its coming at the start of dec arghhhhhh I hate not knowing I need to be organised lol xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

I don't think they check you internally in the uk until after your due date?? But I'm sure some of the ladies who have had babies more recently will know more?


----------



## toothfairy29

Sara.... You made me see sense.... I've just made calls and arranged pram/carseat delivery for next Monday and cot delivery for Thursday!!!


----------



## expatttc

Morning ladies!! Huge :hugs: to those not feeling well or having scares. I hold my breath when I open this thread now waiting for news. Not that I want things to go quickly, but I am just getting more and more excited. Everytime I feel the little one move around I think about how different things will be by Christmas...and there are already christmas trees going up in the shops...once the carols start I think I'll go a bit nuts! (in a good way - I love Christmas, and this year will just be extraordinary....)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh GenY, what a relief. I'm glad they've given you the meds and discovered your kidney infection. Get well soon hun :hugs:

Sara, nothing different happens at 34w check. It's just BP, urine, FH measurements and she'll have a feel of where baby is and see if you are engaged any. They don't do internals at all in the UK unless you are in labour, overdue/getting a sweep or there are any problems with your pregnancy and they need to check you're not dilating early.

Happy Friday everyone :) I have another 2 hour monitoring session at the day assessment unit at hospital on Monday for my BP and then going to see the consultant straight after for my 36w appt. Hopefully BP is back in the normal range, I don't want to be discussing inductions :wacko:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh my snowflakes! I stepped away for a moment and so much buzz!! 

GenY - So glad they figured out what's going on. Feel better, rest easy and pack that bag!

Baby's bag is packed. I still need to to mine. 

He is so active sometimes and combined with the pressure and stabby pains down there I think I'm going to just pop at any moment! I find myself at work, in class or driving somewhere thinking, please don't let me waters go here! crazy thought's right? :dohh:

I have my 36 week appointment next week and they'll do a Strep B test and check to see if i'm dilated and/or effaced. Getting close now!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think that all the time Blu! I was walking around the supermarket the other day pushing the shopping trolley and having some really strong BH and painful twinges. I literally ran around the store, in fear my waters would break as I was perusing the frozen food aisle :rofl:


----------



## juless

Glad to hear things are better now genY!! :D

Last night was a bit scary! I started getting very painful cramps low in my belly, period like cramps, that went to my lower back, and wierdly enough, down into my bum! They kept coming on, so I went to bed. Every time I woke up to go to the bathroom they were still there. My back hurt so bad, was so uncomfortable!! When I got up at 5am though, I felt fine, cramps were gone. I was worried I'd have to go get it all checked out but since they stopped and baby is moving lots I think it must have been her moving even lower (if that's possible!) or just bad BH. This morning now I've had to clean like a mad lady since my Dad decided to let me know at 9:30 last night that he and my stepmom are coming over today and will spend the weekend with us. I'm trying to have a rest now, drink lots of water. Then I have to run to the grocery store to get things for guests to eat this weekend! *oh geez*


----------



## ImSoTired

Everyone is so busy here and spotting so many symptoms. I'm right there with you all. 
GenY I'm glad they figured it all out for you and I hope they get you better in a hurry. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ttc_lolly said:


> I literally ran around the store, in fear my waters would break as I was perusing the frozen food aisle :rofl:

 :haha: :haha: :haha: OMG!! So it's not just me!

Juless :hugs: sorry you had such an aweful night. I was the same way last week. I hope you feel better. Try not to over due it cleaning today and put your feet up some. Oh, and happy belated birthday to your dd! :cake:

Oh and US ladies - call and check with your insurance company because they may now cover the cost of renting or purchasing your breast pump 100% free to you. I'd read it somewhere online and I called and what do you know, I get mine covered for free too. I just have to get my doctor to write a script for it and then use one of their participating vendors and I get it. No restrictions on the model or type. Since I go to dr. next week I'll get the script and hopefully order one by the end of the next week. So excited!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts, ladies! :flower:

I got out of the hospital around 9pm last night. I was just having RARE contractions at that point, got two liters of fluids and a dose of IV antibiotics. Fell asleep as SOON as I got home! Glad that baby is going to hang around in there for a few more weeks. MW says that as long as I stop contracting when the infection is cured, I could easily go full-term. I will just have a "head start" on the cervical changes in labor....maybe it will go a bit quicker? :shrug: I can dream!

When MW checked my cervix she said she could feel baby's head right above it! Wahoo! That must mean baby is engaged? Funny, as I still feel super short of breath lol! Baby's feet LOOOOVE pushing everything up.

I'm getting SOOO excited to meet him/her now! I'm glad I get a few more weeks of pregnancy though -- I'm going to do my best to really enjoy it and take more photos.

Oh, and as far as nightmare places for water to break? I'm terrified mine will break in the middle of a surgical procedure I'm assisting on...nothing like spilling a bunch of amniotic fluid all over a sterile procedure room....not sure how that would go. :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for the tip Blu! I have a breast pump that my aunt bought when she was bf'ing she has cleaned and sanitized it for me to use as they can go for $300! 

I have some questions for both you ftms and also moms who already have kids. Ftm's did you already contact a pediatrician? Should I do that now? I have one in mind but I have yet to contact him. Any advice from moms?

Also for you ladies who already have kids...what else will I need post partum? I have heavy pads for bleeding, breast pads, nipple cream, a nipple shield if it's needed, some sleep nursing bras, nursing bras, lots of comfy clothes, and a breast pump. Is there anything else I need? Any little tips for us ftms on what we will need for ourselves or baby in the first weeks after delivery? I'm just trying to be as prepared as I can!


----------



## LillyLee

@Blu...yes I was SO EXCITED when I found out about the breast pump thing! My midwife was slightly ugly to me about it though and said, "well you won't need it right away so we don't really need to consider this now." But DH still hasn't found work and I know I will be going back as soon as I can and there's no way I can shell out $300 for a pump. 

@I'mSoTired...not a seasoned mom yet, but the one thing I told DH I wanted in the house after the baby is born are plastic plates and cutlery that can be thrown away. I know this isn't very eco friendly or anything, but since we will have no one to help us and the regular chores like laundry, cat litter, etc I would rather have one less thing to worry about and that will be doing dishes. Maybe petty, but it seems important to me right now.

I had a friend who would carry around a glass container of apple juice when she went to the grocery store. It was the first thing she would grab on every trip and her plan was that if her water broke she was going to drop the apple juice bottle so no one would know her water broke!


----------



## daydream

LillyLee - That's hilarious!! Seems like a pretty smart plan.

Imsotired - I used these two sites to put together our packing list: 
https://alphamom.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-calendar/week-thirty-three/
https://captainhambone.typepad.com/not_that_you_asked/2006/10/the_great_big_h.html

Obviously left out things I didn't think I would use, but it gave me plenty of ideas. Also in one of those, I read people's suggestion to bring Poise/Depends and huge maxi pads for the post delivery bleeding so that you don't leak all over. I'm definitely doing that, because I want to bring my own pjs/nursing gown for afterward and I don't want to get blood all over it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for the suggestions lillylee and daydream. 
My bags are packed and have been for a while. I am just wondering if there is anything I'll need while I'm at home as I don't want to have to run out in the first few weeks with a newborn in the winter. I know I'll need a ton of thick pads for bleeding and all but I'm just wondering from moms with kids already what they needed after they gave birth. Is there anything a ftm wouldn't know about and might need for recovery? Are there things I may need when I'm at home to make life easier? The disposable silverware is a great idea lilly as I hate doing dishes and I know the first few weeks are going to be difficult, messy, and most of all tiring. I also know that I may be in pain and may not want to leave the house to pick things up.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I highly recommend medela brand breast pumps :thumbup: electric if you can, I bought a hand pump and an electric and I used the hand pump for around 2mins before my hand started cramping up :rofl:

ImSoTired, it sounds like you've got everything covered :thumbup: something that I found was worthies weight in gold were muslin cloths. Not sure what you'd call them over in the US? It's just a linen like cloth to mop up baby spit up, have over your shoulder whist burping etc. Bibs were just useless in those early days, milk would run right out of DD's mouth and get under the bib and would be straight in her little chubby neck rolls. This would often make her have little sore patches, but with a muslin cloth you can just wrap them round and tuck them right under baby's chin. Absolute god send for everything!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I also had a couple of grazes down there after DD's birth so I bought some antiseptic spray to clean myself with after going to the toilet. It seemed to help with the stinging and healing time. I can't think of anything you may have missed, your list looks pretty great. If anything else pops into my head I'll write it down :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ty lolly! I didn't think of an antiseptic spray. I will look into it! Some one else on another thread has just mentioned stool softener and hemorrhoid wipes. I may pick some up and hope I don't need to use them but I'd rather be safe than sorry! And yes I do have muslin cloths. We would call them the same here, or burp cloths, spitup rags, whatever. I was planning on picking up another pack or two actually as I know they came in handy with baby related messes. If any other moms can think of anything else let me know because I know I will be a couch potato for the first 2 weeks at least!


----------



## Bay

I found a u shaped pillow to sit on afterwards really helped with my stitches. I call it my vag pillow.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes, a stool softener is good too, sometimes your doctor might prescribe it to you. That first week after delivery is a little scary to go do a no.2 :blush:

Vag pillow :rofl: love that!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning snowflakes! I might actually pack my bag today!!!!!

Hey look.... I'm in the final box of my ticker too!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay for moving to the last box :yipee: yes, I think packing your bag would be a good idea seeing as your baby is due in 1 month tomorrow!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Yes I have been promising to do this bag for weeks now haven't I?!!! Just still all feels quite surreal and a bit soon. I don't feel at all ready for this baby anymore. A few wks ago I felt very ready and excited and emotionally prepared but I seem to have lost that connection? Fear maybe? Am also exhausted this last week and feeling crappy. I thought to myself yesterday that if I feel too tired and run down to go into labour and have a baby! Does that sound mad?? Think my hormones are all over at the moment, feeling pretty down and not at like I think I should be feeling!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think it's completely normal hun :hugs: I know I'm starting to get a bit scared and jittery, and I've had everything ready for weeks now. I don't think anybody is truly ready until you're holding that baby in your arms and reality sinks in! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm tired of being pregnant! I'm ready to be a mom! I know I still won't get any rest and my body will still be quite jacked up but at least I'll be on my way to feeling somewhat normal again. It kinda feels like i'm in a holding pattern and I'm just the progressive type of person that likes to see things move along. Plus I'd like to not feel like a sea cow when DH and I DTD. Although, quite frankly I'm surprised he still wants to. Don't know if I'm happy or kinda weirded out by it! lol

I finally packed most of my hospital bag, lo's bag was already packed. DH doesn't think he will need much so since he refused to pack anything besides a video camera, he'll be the one making trips to the store from the hospital. 

Yaye on being in the last box and 31 days out from due date!! :happydance:


----------



## Bay

I still haven't packed my hospital bag! Too many things that i still use everyday that i can't pack away now - noway am i giving up comfy yoga pants right now.

Has anyone put any thought into how long you would like to stay in hospital after the birth? I'm torn between wanting alone time with bubba vs. missing home and my 2yo and dh. Plus i can't sleep unless i am in my own bed.


----------



## ttc_lolly

We don't really get a choice in the UK. If you have a normal delivery you can usually expect to be out within 24hrs (depending on if you had an epidural or not), and with a c-sec they like to keep you in 2-3 days. I don't really want to be in very long at all, just the thought of not seeing DD is already breaking my heart a little bit :( plus our postnatal wards are usually shared with 4-6 other women and their babies, so you don't tend to get much sleep!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I know we want to get out of the hospital as quick as possible. They don't keep you longer than medically required here.


----------



## toothfairy29

:happydance:I finally packed my bag!!!!!!


----------



## juless

Here they keep you for vaginal birth a couple of days I think. For c-section it's up to a week. I actually enjoyed it last time, got lots of help from the nurses so was able to rest a lot. We also share a room with just one other mom and baby, unless you pay a fee to get a private room. I was lucky when I was there and had noone in the room with me until my last night there! This time will feel much different though, if I end up with a c-sec again, I will miss DD SO much!!

Also... starting to freak out because I just realized it's only 30 days until the c-section date! Holy geez!!!!! Also have my sizing scan on Monday afternoon, can't wait!!


----------



## stark18

I was in the hospital for two days after my c-section. I have already been told that's how long I will stay this time as well unless there are any complications.

I have been having BH for three days now. I haven't went in to get checked because they aren't consistent. But I have been throwing up some too. The nurse I talked to yesterday said it's common late in pregnancy.:shrug: I never really heard of that...I think I will be checked at my appt Monday. So time will tell.


----------



## Bay

With regards to hospital stay, things in Australia are sort of similar. Some hospitals that are really busy like to push you out after one night if you've had a vaginal birth, but others say you can stay for three nights. And c-sections are usually 5 days.


----------



## munch

My sister in London had baby at 11 and was home next day at 12. That seems so quick to me but it's just too busy over there. I stayed 5 nights (private room, double bed, flat screen and unsuite &#58389;) post DD 2 but I did have a c section and we pay private health insurance which is way expensive. Not sure how I will cope being away from my girls for that long this time but they will be visiting daily most likely. It's a nice time to recover and bond with baby. 

I still haven't packed bags... They are sitting staring at me &#58377;. Will endeavor to get them done this week.... Well part done as there are things I still need.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi Stark - I'm with you and the throwing up! For the last week, I've been violently sick every morning. My sickness never really went away but it has certainly come back with a vengeance. I guess there is no room for food in there any more! It's certainly not a bug because its not there all of the time. Who knew pregnancy could be so glamorous??

Well, I have finally finished work and made it home (for the last 5 years I have done a weekly commute to work 4 hours away). I feel relieved and as if I can finally relax and enjoy this baby......once I have got the house sorted! It was such an emotional week saying goodbye to friends and colleagues (I am trying to find work closer to home post-baby) but I'm so glad that I don't have to worry about going into labour the other side of the country!

This thread is getting so exciting! It feels like the first snowflake is just around the corner! I can't wait. Thank you all for sharing this journey. It's been so lovely to know you are all there. Stay well everyone. x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello girls!

Is anyone else feeling really run down and exhausted now? It seems to have really hit me this last week. I feel like all I want to do is lie down and sleep? I have no energy at all and feel quite sicky and generally ill but can't put my finger on why? Am so uncomfortable too. Feels like no space left and baby is definitely squashing digestive system as I have the runs most days! Am just suddenly feeling rough and fed up. Have had enough now!


----------



## Fifipots

Advice for something to have ready after baby is born is strong pain killers for all those after pains, and for those of you who didn't get them first time round be warned they come back and bite you in the bum next time! I'll never forget the pain after my 2nd was born as I'd not experienced it first time round, but boy it hit me hard while my uterus was contracting back down to size!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy, I'm exhausted :( but I'm struggling to sleep now. Insomnia and pelvis is ruining it for me at night and I can't even catch a nap during the day as DD has decided naps are no longer required and are beneath her :rofl: I've been feeling a bit off too. Can't put my finger on it exactly but I've just felt a bit iffy and anxious, lightheaded and a little sick too. Not sure if my body's gearing up ready to start evacuating this baby or if its just playing cruel tricks on me!

Fifi, I heard the after pains on subsequent babies was bad :( something to look forward too!

I'm back at the hospital today for my BP monitoring, FX'd it's back to normal. Seeing my consultant straight after for my belated 36w check up too.


----------



## Beanonorder

Finally a successful (or maybe I should say easier) doctors visit. I got the right blood tests done and will get the results in a week. And I had another scan although they STILL didn't print a nice picture. :'( 
Good news is that my placenta has moved and I'm on track for a natural birth. Bad news is they found the cord is around the baby's neck. This really freaked me out when she told me and I had a minor panic attack. But I got to ask some questions (so nice to talk to someone who actually speaks English) and I've done some research since and have found that this is actually quite common and problems/fatalities are actually quite rare. 
I do think I'm going to start my maternity leave two weeks early though. Doctor said work is fine as long as I'm not making myself too tired. My classes are fine but I have to climb endless stairs all day and that's what's killing me! 
DH and I have both caught colds! Not a fun time to be sick. I'm just hoping rest and fluids will solve it.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sorry everyone's feeling off and tired :(

Hope you all feel better soon! X

Eek I'm finally a honeydew!


----------



## toothfairy29

Bean glad the scan went well.
Ocean congrats on being a honeydew!!
Lolly... Hope your BP is good today 

As for me, have been having some strong BHs waking me through the night for a couple of weeks. Have also been having period pains through night too for a few weeks. Last night I was woken about 4 or 5 times with really painful tight period cramps maybe lasting a minute or 2? Anyone else getting these?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Hello how is everyone? Its so hard to read through all the posts on my mobile. I am going for my flu jab and whooping cough jab today really scared! Ive been having unbelievable pressure and lower back ache for days but nothing else has happened. I am term on Wednesday 37wks!! Having to have more bloods done as i am really itchy on my bump back and legs dont even Notice i am scratching some times?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you had a good appt Beanonorder and I'm glad you were able to put your mind at ease with the research you've done into where the cord is :thumbup; these naughty babies like to worry us!

Ocean, happy 33 weeks! :yipee:

toothfairy, eeeek keep an eye on those pains incase they turn into something. You feeling anything today, or was it just last night whilst in bed?

Mummy, good luck with your jabs today!


----------



## toothfairy29

Baby just feels really low today. No pains just a couple of BHs but only like I've had for weeks. Just seem to be getting increasing symptoms through the nights for some reason?? No discharge or anything at all. 

Just had random call from health visitor? She's on way to do an antenatal visit??? First I've heard of it? Wonder what she'll do?!


----------



## Saradavies89

I don't no if I'm getting BH :-( I'm not in pain or nothing so god knows maybe I just can't feel them. Anybody done tests on strep B for some strange reason they don't do them here as routine so I'm paying to have one done anyone else had one? Xxxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello ladies--

Our 2ww symptom spotting has turned into labor spotting!!! :haha:

I've had inconsistent, dull menstrual-like cramps in my back (I get my period cramping in my back too) and some nausea as well. A very rare "contraction" where it starts in the back and then becomes crampy in the stomach, but again, very inconsistent. Also quite sure I lost my mucus plug last night, which got me very excited, but then I read it can still be WEEKS after before labor starts).

Otherwise, just feeling impatient, anxious and huge like the rest of you! Haven't slept well at all tonight -- not sure if it was because of daylight savings screwing me up (I went to bed super early) or the fact that I had to pee 7 times already? :growlmad:

Will one of us just go into labor, already? Let's get this party started!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh yes!! So begins labour spotting!!! Very exciting!!! Have you told midwife about the plug??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha GenY, I know! The suspense is killing me :lol: so excited for our first Snowflake's arrival and then for them all to start rolling in! Unfortunately the mucous plug can regenerate but I hope it's a sign that things are developing along nicely for you.

It is symptom spotting for labour like mad here, I'm getting so many signs but doubt its actually leading to anything soon!

Sara, I haven't bothered with strep b testing but I know it's worth it if its something you're really concerned about :flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I didn't tell MW about plug -- will if she calls and asks but otherwise, I'm apt to believe it isn't a super strong labor predictor, and very well may regenerate.

How terrible of me to be so impatient so early!


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh this is all so exciting, every body symptom spotting! Can't wait to see who has the first snowflake baba! 

My OH has a week off this week, so we are going to sort out baby's room....it's all decorated and furniture is up, but all the baby stuff is still in boxes and baby clothes to be washed. Also going to pack hospital bag once iv washed some of baby's clothes. 

It's 4weeks today until I'm getting induced so excited and scared and nervous. It's completely dragging but at the same time, time seems to be flying by if you know what I mean? 

When I was at my appointment on Thursday I had some sugar in my urine, but my bloods taken the week before my glucose level was fine (4.9 mmols). So the midwife was happy, but I'm not because one of the reasons they said could have caused my Eoin to be stillborn was undiagnosed gestational diabetes though they didn't think there was a high chance of that. But I'm seeing my community midwife on Tuesday who I trust completely and have a lot of faith in her knowledge and ability, so I'm going to give her a first morning urine sample, so it's fasted and see if glucose in it. If I was still at work I'd be checking my own urine and Bms but I'm not lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think that's a very sensible thing to do Bell, I'd do the exact same :hugs: FX'd it's clear, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Evian260

I have my 36 week check up today! 3 weeks to my csection but hoping she arrives at 38 like my first did :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow lots of buzz! We are all getting closer! 

Happy 35 weeks GenY! Wow, plug coming out already? Geesh! That makes it seem more real.

Bell I think you're doing the right thing. I'd double check too if I were you. You know your body best.

Mummy full term on Wednesday, how awesome! Gl on your blood test results. 

Toothfairy my lil feels low too and I get most of my pains and what nots at night as well. They often wake me from my sleep. 

Im in US and they do strep B test around 36 weeks or so. I have my test done this week when I go to doctor. 

29 days until due date!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

I agree Bell....maybe even ask for extra testing?

Have you been for BP check yet Lolly?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Saradavies89 said:


> I don't no if I'm getting BH :-( I'm not in pain or nothing so god knows maybe I just can't feel them. Anybody done tests on strep B for some strange reason they don't do them here as routine so I'm paying to have one done anyone else had one? Xxxx

i am getting tested on Wednesday for it i had it in my last pregnancy only found out about it as i started bleeding and had swabs done. Defo worth it my daughter was only five pound six and had a few problems needing oxygen ect had she be born with strep b am sure things would have been nasty.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

had my jabs i asked for a sticker but i didnt get one :-( .. Told her about the pressure and pains and my bowels and my cough that has reappeared she said she doubts it will be long in that case! So i am clinging to that now lol please!! Truly had enough now everyone has been telling me about horrendous after pains that are worse with every baby? Anyone experienced these?


----------



## ttc_lolly

BP is back down, still higher then usual but no where near what it was before so all is well :) just waiting to see the consultant for my 36w appt.

Mummy, the after pains I had with DD were bad but I'm expecting then to be worse as they say they usually are with subsequent pregnancies. Did you not have them last time?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

no nothing? I just remember my bbs that was agony. My mum said she had them really bad after me i was her third she said they were as bad as labour?


----------



## toothfairy29

Thats good news Lolly.

Does anyone know if they are engaged yet? I wasn't last week but he does feel really low. Will get checked again tomorrow as midwife is coming to the house for 36 week appt and TO DO BIRTH PLAN!!!!!!:argh::argh:


----------



## san fran shan

Hi ladies! Wow, this thread moves fast. 

I am scheduled for induction on November 26th! 3 weeks from today. They are inducing me because twin A is a lot smaller than twin B. In the previous 3 weeks he only gained half as much weight as his sister. At my last scan on Friday the 2nd, he weighed 3 lbs 11 oz and she weighed 4 lbs 9 oz. I have to go in for a weekly NST now. I do hope that after week 35 I will go into labor on my own. I already have contractions every 7-10 minutes all day. After week 35 I plan to start DTD with DH to maybe get things moving. 

I have had to start sleeping on the couch every night as I find it more comfortable with the back support. I tried using pillows in bed to support my back, they just weren't doing it. I feel so tired all the time and I think I am in a little bit of denial that I will be having two babies in 3 weeks. Everything is ready, my bag is packed. I feel like I need to start reading some books on what to do after they are here! 

Sounds like everyone is getting pretty uncomfortable. We are all so close!


----------



## toothfairy29

San Fran..... I can only begin to imagine how uncomfortable you are feeling with 2 of them in there!

I have just had my pram and car seat delivered!!!! Exciting!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## san fran shan

Very exciting toothfairy! My husband installed one car seat yesterday to see if he knew how to do it. It was soooo weird seeing it in our car.


----------



## samj732

I'm pretty sure strep b testing is mandatory in the US? They do it at 36 weeks, so I'll have it at my next appt. She will also start checking my cervix then.

I had my baby shower this past Saturday. What a blast I had, and I got a ton of stuff I needed too! My dad is buying the carseat/stroller this weekend and I will officially be set for this baby to arrive. While at my baby shower a few older ladies came up to me asking if I was due in the next few weeks, and I had to tell them I had 6 weeks to go. They just looked at me and said, "yep, you aren't going to go another 6 weeks" :wacko:!! I think I've dropped, not quite sure but I sure have a lot more pain/pressure lower down then I did before. I just thought it's a bit early for me to drop, only 34 weeks? But the doctors also think she's going to come early so maybe.

I was standing in my (finished!!) nusery the other day with my bestie and I said "I can't believe there is going to be a baby in here next month..." It still feels pretty surreal. I alternate between being super excited and wanting to sh*t my pants scared :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

Great description of emotions Sam!!!!!

I wish they checked us for dilation in the uk. Don't think it happens til at least 40 wks. Anyone brave enough to check their own?? I don't think I am but I know some ladies are expert at it!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

You know, after all the checking I did with TTC, I'm surprised at how reluctant I am to even think about self checking. I think they'll check me for the first time at my appointment on Thursday. Fingers crossed that they give me good news! 

SanFran - hats off to you! I can only imagine how uncomfortable you are with 2 in there but I think about how exciting it will be to have two little ones as well.

SamJ - people tell me all the time that I'll never make it to Dec. 4 - I'm like thanks for telling me i'm huge and there's no way I'll ever make it to my due date :dohh: and I'm still getting the "are you sure there aren't two in there?" question :grr:

Good news about your BP Lolly!

And what's this talk of after pains? What in the world- you mean to tell me there are after pains?? :growlmad:


----------



## LillyLee

Midwife suggested I start checking mine and also to have DH know what it feels like so they don't show up too early to the homebirth. He was a little freaked out by that but I tried to check the other day and couldn't reach at all...don't know whats up with that.

Does anyone have any experience with ketones in their urine? Mine came back positive for them a few days ago at my appointment and I was told it was probably because I wasn't eating enough (although I feel like I am), but strangely I've dropped about 3 pounds in the past week/week and a half. I chalked it up to being sick last week but now I'm not so sure and kind of worried.


----------



## Chloe597

Has anyone been vaccinated for Tdap while pregnant yet? My MW told me it happens after birth, but I saw recently that CDC recommends pregnant women to get it to pass immunity on to baby. Wondering if my clinic is just behind the times?

No period like cramps or ketones for me. I'm *only* 34 weeks, so still 6 long weeks to go! Baby is head down now tho. I too think the 36 week strep B test is standard in the US. My MW also mentioned that breast pumps can often be covered by insurance. woo hoo!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy, I wouldn't say the afterpains are as bad as labour but they can hurt! It's your uterus contracting back to it's normal size. Get some strong painkillers and you'll be fine :thumbup:

Wow shan that is so exciting! I think you'll be first to have your babies, as I don't think my little one is coming any time soon!

I'm quite glad they don't check your cervix here. I know I'd feel deflated if I wasn't progressing or effacing. Plus when I was induced I went from being not dilated at all, cervix being far back and long to fully dilated in the space of 3 hours :haha: so it doesn't mean much. I wouldn't dare examine myself, wouldn't want to risk infection or anything.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Good to hear the bp is still behaving Lolly!

Just thought I'd let all UK ladies know about something I discovered yesterday. If you sign up to a 3 month free trial of amazon family you get a £10 voucher, plus there is currently an offer of a further £40 off the ameda lactaline dual electric breast pump so you can get it for £60 combining both offers. I thought it was a really good deal considering 2nd hand ones go for more on eBay and it is the top rated pump on mumsnet. Just don't forget to cancel the membership before the 3 months is up!

Baby's bag now packed, mine nearly done too. It was very surreal folding the clothes and realising that my LO is going to be here very soon! Stay we'll everyone x


----------



## Fifipots

mummyof2girlz said:


> had my jabs i asked for a sticker but i didnt get one :-( .. Told her about the pressure and pains and my bowels and my cough that has reappeared she said she doubts it will be long in that case! So i am clinging to that now lol please!! Truly had enough now everyone has been telling me about horrendous after pains that are worse with every baby? Anyone experienced these?

From experience, after pains get worse with every subsequent pregnancy, I didn't have any first time round but loads with next 2, so I'm expecting nasty ones this time round as my uterus is well and truly done in by now x


----------



## Baby Bell

I got after pains with my Eoin, but it was manageable I'm actually worried about this time as its suppose o be worse when it's your second children and when breast feeding. 

Anyone in uk go see the fireworks tonight? My little bubba slept through whole thing, I thought they would be squirming around with all the load bangs. :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

We went to firework displays on both Fri & Sat night. Was really good but I had a false alarm at the one on Sat night and thought I was actually going in to labour :rofl: I think it was down to all the walking we did though x


----------



## juless

Wow! 5 pages to catch up on just from today, lol!
I had my sizing scan today and all is great! She double-checked for me that little one is a girl, hehe! She showed me this time too so she really is a girl! :D My fluid and placenta are great and she's head down. Her current size is estimated at 6lb 4oz, so she's an average size, in the 50th percentile. Tech said that she shouldn't be more than 8 or 9lbs! So relieved! I do know they aren't the most accurate things, but it's at least a rough idea. I should hopefully be able to have the vaginal birth I want! :D Only thing is my doctor doesn't want to induce me. He is willing to give me a sweep if he can, so I'm going to discuss with him next week if I could possibly get the gel they put on your cervix (this actually started things for me with DD last time) and/or have my waters broken. Basically everything we can try without using pitocin. Not sure if he will do it, but hopefully! :D
Baby is definitely hanging out pretty low though I think! I have SO much pressure on my bladder and everything is so sore in my pelvis. It is getting harder to sleep, many more bathroom trips and my lower back is always aching so badly. My tailbone hurts soooo much and my sciatica is making my bum sore! Can't wait to be able to start trying to evict this kid, lol! I wanna meet her!!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies! So exciting that so many of us are feeling already so close to the birth!! Anyone have any good tips from lamaze / prep classes? I'm only doing mine when DH comes at 37 weeks, so feel a bit behind, but am still doing the stretches, exercises and breathing from my yoga.
Is it custom to get a dating scan at 36 weeks (in Canada)? Would LOVE that, to check not only size but position of the cord, and fluid levels...I know that's when we get our strepB done.
LOL at checking my own cervix...not going to be able to do that! BUT I am going to talk with my doctor this week (at my 34 week appointment) about trying perineum massage.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Juless what a relief that this little one isn't on par with her big sister's size! That must be good to hear :) I hope you get the vaginal birth you want, and hopefully not with pitocin. I had a propess induction with DD (it's like a small, flat tampon) and it was great. A very quick labour though!

I think it'll be fun if we all tried to guess what weight we think our babies are going to be! Just for a laugh :) you can base it on any growth scans you've had, previous babies weights, yours & your partner's birth weights etc.

I'm going to guess that my little one will be 7lbs 4oz! DD was tiny - 5.5lbs born at 38w, and this baby already measured in at 5lb 9 when I was 35+6 so she's definitely going to be bigger. I'm being optimistic that she isn't gaining too much since then though :haha:


----------



## juless

expatttc, no sizing scans aren't standard. My doctor just wanted me to have one to help us decide what type of birth to attempt! (My first daughter was just under 12lbs!).

lolly, forgot to say earlier, glad to hear about your bp being better!! :D Also, good idea! My guess is 8lb 9oz!


----------



## stark18

Had my 36 week checkup today. Have to go every week now. Everything is looking good. No dialation as of yet. So I think we will be set with our c-section on November 26. Shan Fran looks like our little ones will be sharing a birthday. Three weeks seems so far because I want to be done with work and hold my little girl. But it also seems like I have so much left to do and so little time!

I will guess my lo will arrive at 8lbs 7oz.


----------



## bbygurl719

I think my lo will be 7lbs. Dd was 6lbs 8 Ozs at 40 weeks n im already as big as i was with dd at 39 weeks


----------



## Bay

We are all getting so close to being 'term'. This thread is getting so exciting ... Going to have to stalk ever more enthusiastically now. 

It's so hot here in Sydney ... I'm marinating in boob sweat :haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Eeew....boob sweat! I think I'd rather be tucked up here, even though it is freezing (literally). I guess it's a good reason to hibernate?

I've got no idea about weight. I have measured big all along, DH is 6' 5" and I was a big baby (despite only being 5' 3" now). I'll guess at a long baby measuring 9 lb. 

My sleep is so disturbed at the moment. Woke up at 2 am, wide awake and haven't been able to get back to sleep since. I'm not even that uncomfortable. Sigh!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm right with you on that honey bee! I have been awake since 3.30 and must have had 5 wees before that! Am exhausted. Lots of BHs and period pains again in the night. Midwife is coming today so will mention it to her. She's a bit dopey though and her usual response to anything I ask her is 'it can be normal everyone's different!'. So I don't get much idea from her!

Anyway 36 wks today for me and blu! Going to get these teenagers of mine off to school then try have a nap!


----------



## kitty2385

I'm going to have to start paying more attention to this thread or I'll end up missing the first snowflake!


----------



## Saradavies89

This thread moves so fast can't keep up lol, we'll on guessing the weight I haven't a clue I was born at 9lb 10 and I am 5 foot 10, my OH I think was about 7lb and he is nearly 6 foot and my midwife says I'm built or a big baby lol so she think and ths was guessing cz she said they don't start guessing till around 34/36 weeks ( I asked her agessss ago lol impatient) that I will ave about a 8/9 pounder scares me abit really tbh, I wish I had another scan for sizing. What's people view about being 37 weeks and full term and wanting there little puddings then xxxxx


----------



## Ichisan

Happy tuesdday ladies! I am TERM today :happydance::happydance::happydance: And finally a watermelon :happydance: Glad to see everyones worries have settled down now and its some more good old sympton spotting :haha:
Weve got our nursery finished, bag packed and antenatal classes completed so now its just waiting for this little lady to appear. Ive got a midwife appointment this morning so will see if shes still measuring big and if so will prob start some eviction methods lol. Last DD was 9lbs 1 so dont really want too much bigger than that to push out :haha: 

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ichisan said:


> Happy tuesdday ladies! I am TERM today :happydance::happydance::happydance: And finally a watermelon :happydance: Glad to see everyones worries have settled down now and its some more good old sympton spotting :haha:
> Weve got our nursery finished, bag packed and antenatal classes completed so now its just waiting for this little lady to appear. Ive got a midwife appointment this morning so will see if shes still measuring big and if so will prob start some eviction methods lol. Last DD was 9lbs 1 so dont really want too much bigger than that to push out :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!! Our first full term girl! How do you feel? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on reaching 37 weeks and being full term Ichisan :yipee: exciting!! And happy 36 weeks to toothfairy & Blu :happydance: the weeks are seriously flying by now!

I'll try add everyone's guesses of their LO's birth weights to the front page :thumbup: we'll see if at least one of us can get it spot on!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ooh congrats to you guys!

I was told he'll be 7.7lbs x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ok, I've added those who have guessed to the bottom of the post on the first page :yipee: this is getting so exciting!

saradavies - Did you want to say 8 or 9lbs? Or something different? x


----------



## toothfairy29

I think mine is gonna be a big one!! This is a good game lolly! I will guess 8lb 9oz for my little pudding!


----------



## Saradavies89

ttc_lolly said:


> Ok, I've added those who have guessed to the bottom of the post on the first page :yipee: this is getting so exciting!
> 
> saradavies - Did you want to say 8 or 9lbs? Or something different? x

Say 8.5 lol xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Saradavies89 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I've added those who have guessed to the bottom of the post on the first page :yipee: this is getting so exciting!
> 
> saradavies - Did you want to say 8 or 9lbs? Or something different? x
> 
> Say 8.5 lol xxxxClick to expand...

LOL ok, 8lbs 7oz it is :thumbup:

Anymore guesses ladies? The prize for the winner(s)... admiration for your amazing guessing skills from the rest of us :haha:


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey ladies may be TMI but the past few days I've had so much discharge has anyone else got this xxxx


----------



## Evian260

I've had quite a bit sarah!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mine has definitely increased too.


----------



## LillyLee

I forgot to guess! I think she's going to be 8lb12oz!


----------



## Saradavies89

So nothing to question then really just checking , when are u ladies if u are that is gunna star with EPO and RLT xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

I tried the RLT tablets at 32 wks but was around this time my BP started to go up and I know you're not supposed to take RLT with high BP so I stopped after a couple of days. I have the epo and will probably take that today. Think they're 500mg so not sure how much to take? Think lolly is our resident expert?!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hahah call on lolly, I dunno if I start now its too early xxxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 36 weeks to me & Toothfairy! whoot! whoot! :happydance:

Congrats on being full term Ichisan! 

Hmm. I'm going to guess 7lbs 5 oz. I don't think he'll be huge, I think he's going to be long and skinny like DH.


----------



## Baby Bell

Because my baba coming at 37 weeks I'm being very optimistic (and very hopeful) that baby will be 7lbs 3ozs :kiss:

Forgot to say my urine came back clear this morning! Yay!!
Also I mentioned to my midwife that over last few days although iv felt more than ten movements iv noticed a change in pattern and baby not as active as normal so she sent me to the hospital they did an hours trace thing and that came back perfect :happydance:


----------



## Chloe597

I'm guessing 7 lbs 12 oz for me. 

Glad your BP is good, lolly! 

Babybell, so glad everything is perfect with your LO! 

Still wondering if anyone has been vaccinated for whooping cough while pregnant? anyone??


----------



## Saradavies89

Chloe597 said:


> I'm guessing 7 lbs 12 oz for me.
> 
> Glad your BP is good, lolly!
> 
> Babybell, so glad everything is perfect with your LO!
> 
> Still wondering if anyone has been vaccinated for whooping cough while pregnant? anyone??

I've had my flu jab and whopping cough xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

My guess is baby will be about 7lb 8oz. Baby was about 4lb 3 oz at 32 weeks when I had my growth scan so depending on how long she stays in I HOPE my guess is around accurate!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh lots more guesses :yipee: will get them all added to the front page!

I started RLT at 32w sara, as it takes a little while to work it's way into your system. I started EPO at 34/35w, and started inserting it vaginally these past few days too. Thought I might as well go the whole hog and do it properly :haha:


----------



## Saradavies89

Hahah ok think I may st art then yano y not aye I just think if so,etching happened and she came early I'd feel guilty I think, how much do u take xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

RLT won't induce hun so don't worry about that. I was taking 2 capsules by 34w (still am actually) and 1 capsule of EPO (I have 1000mg capsules) a day orally, and now 1 vaginally :haha: will up it to 2 once I hit 37w.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Chloe I got the whooping cough an flu vaccinations a couple of weeks ago. 

I didnt find that many of the pharmacies around here carried RLT but they seem to carry EPO though. Is it ok to take one without the other? Still don't remember what they are supposed to do. RLT shortens 2nd part of labor right? And EPO does what again?


----------



## bbygurl719

My appt. Went good today they said I'm measuring small n if I keep pop measuring small I'll get an ultrasound for measuring at 36 or 37 weeks


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Just had my 36 week home visit with the midwife. Very pleased to say BP today is 110/78 lowest for weeks so hopefully it will remain stable. Did the birth plan which really consisted of me saying erm erm I dunno....whatever is best at the time!!!! She has referred me for my 40 week appt with consultant as I am 40. Apparently it's normal to allow 2 wks over but they don't let you go this long at my age.

The annoying thing though is that baby is now oblique again after being head down at scan 2 weeks ago!!! He is also back to back!!!!! I am feeling lots of pressure down there and all these pains and BHs through the night that I was certain he was engaged. She thinks all the discomfort is my body trying to turn him. Anyway she phoned the consultant there and then who said give it until 38 wks and then they will decide what to do if he hasn't moved again. I am really disappointed. This morning I thought things were starting to change. So many aches and pains in cervix I was sure things were softening etc. Now I feel like I have no chance. She did still suggest that as soon as I hit 37 weeks I start the usual, walks hot curries RLT sex etc. She also suggested a ball to bounce on to try get him to move.:xmas8:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu - EPO helps to ripen the cervix, hopefully speeding dilation and effacement up a bit.

Ahhh toothfairy sorry baby isn't in the correct position. Hopefully he gets a wiggle on and moves his little tushy! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ohh dear Toothfairy! You still have time though, baby has 28 days to turn! Glad bp is back down as well. 

I feel like i've gotten huge (even bigger) in the past week. I keep catching DH looking at me and when I ask him what, he just says "you're big!" And I didn't have any stretch marks on the right side of my stomach last week and now I look and it looks like someone's drawn a roadmap all over the side of it :(


----------



## LemonTea

Hey ladies! Catching up after a bit of time away from the boards (although I have been lurking about so I could keep up with everyone here). Seems crazy that I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow...

About the flu/whooping cough vaccines: I got a tetanus/pertussis booster at the beginning of the year (before I was pregnant), so I'm assuming I'm covered with whooping cough. DH has not had a booster in a while, but I'm not sure if he'll have the time within in his work schedule to get one -- I'm hoping my shot will protect the baby.

I have not gotten a flu shot, and I'm not sure if I will or not -- the midwife is leaving it up to me and I can't decide. I've never had a flu shot before and -- knock on wood -- I've also never had the flu. I'm really nervous about getting the shot when I have absolutely no idea how my body might react to it. DH used to get the flu shot every year (although he hasn't yet gotten one this year), and it seemed like he always had a bad reaction to it within a week -- not the flu, but a lot of flu-like symptoms. I just can't tell if it's something I want to risk, but at the same time, I'm not sure about about the risk in not getting it...


----------



## toothfairy29

So now I have googled Oblique babies and it seems it can be really dangerous if you go into labour!! Apparently if your waters break you are in danger of cord prolapsing and have to call 999????? I am crapping myself now???? Why didn't midwife or consultant seem concerned or warn me??? I've sooooo gotta get this little one moving now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LemonTea

Toothfairy, check out the Spinning Babies website -- a TON of great information about things you can do to help your baby move into a better birthing position.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Tooth fairy - don't you worry about that baby being oblique -- I agree with checking out Spinning Babies. These little monkies apparently often don't get into the right position until DURING labor!

My weight guess for LO: 7lbs 3 oz!

Does everyone else feel like they are in "pre-labor?" Ive got back pains that feel like menstrual cramps, sometimes really good abdominal cramping (enough to make me need to poop), I'm nauseous, my mucus plug is falling out (then regenerating, and falling out again), and I just feel as if I'm permanently "almost but not quite" in labor. For some reason I didn't anticipate this! I thought I would go from not feeling anything to BOOM, being in labor, but apparently it can be a slow, meandering process!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_ maybe try looking at your local organic food market or a grocery store with a large herbal tea selection. I did see RLT in one place but I didn't purchase it. I'm still on the fence about it. 

Toothfairy I know for a fact that my baby moves around a lot still as those are the times I'm most uncomfortable with her movements making my stomach buldge every which way. I really wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure he'll be in a better position when labor begins. Just make sure you keep in touch with your midwife when labor begins so if you suspect anything isn't right they can take care of you. I'm sure all will be ok.

Lemon- I got my first ever flu shot this year. It made my arm sore for a day or two and it made me sorta slow and sleepy and even a little grumpy (probably just hormones) for about 3 days. Other than that, no flu symptoms or bad reaction and now baby is protected:thumbup: Still need to ask my doctor if he thinks baby and I will benefit from any other vaccinations.

GenY I'm sorta jealous! Sounds like baby is planning on making an early arrival! I'm a huge, lumbering whale and still nothing. Not much discharge, no plug loss, not many BH or real contractions. Just a lot of pressure and the odd strange pain/mild BH. I'm ready to get things started though! I just don't know if my body will be as ready as I am mentally or if baby will be ready for that matter. I hope I begin to progress soon though. I am getting anxious sitting here waiting for ANY sign or impending labor. I haven't even dropped, baby is pretty high up still:nope:. I'll probably be 2 weeks overdue with my luck! Hope not!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ttc_lolly

First of all toothfairy, STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! Nothing good comes from looking up medical type stuff on there. If you or baby was in danger then your MW would have 100% said something or referred you straight away, so try not to worry (easier said than done, I know) :hugs:

GenY, I'm a little jealous too :haha: it does sound like you could be in early labour. Of course, some people can be in early labour for ages but I hope this isn't the case for you! Apart from the odd BH and twinge I've got nothing. Seems all that walking I did on Saturday set off my little false alarm though so I plan on doing lots and lots and LOTS of walking as of thursday!

Any more baby weight guesses? x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Try the Cat yoga position, on all fours to get baby to turn and not be back-to-back. We do it a lot at my yoga classes, helps during labour too


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks ladies!! I've been forward on all fours watching tv and he's very active so hopefully if I keep doing this whilst he's awake he might get into better position. Thanks as always for all your support and advice! 

What a shame we can't all meet up!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I did this one a couple of times...it just felt cool, could totally feel the ligaments "down there" stretching out. I did it with my knees/legs on the couch and my hands on the floor...then used the side of the coffee table to help myself get up after 30 seconds. 

https://spinningbabies.com/techniques/the-inversion

I am terrified that I'll be one of those in "pre-labor" for like, WEEKS on end, then have to be induced anyway! I swear I feel like I'm in the 2ww again the way I'm reacting to every twinge!! :fool:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am 37wks today finally term and a watermelon yay!! Seeing midwife today been having lots of pains nothing regular tho. My weight guess is 8lb 2


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy full term mummy!!!!!


----------



## juless

So exciting that we are all approaching or have reached full term!! So close now! :D EEEK!
Nothing new to report here, just trying to get lots of walking in, bouncing on my big yoga ball thing when I can (hard when DD wants to get on too, lol!) Thinking I might try EPO, but will decide in a bit. Kinda depends on cost of the pills as money is super tight right now.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

37wk bump
 



Attached Files:







37wk.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 37 weeks mummy! Fab bump pic!

Toothfairy - hope your techniques work, do let us know!

Ladies I had so much pain in my lady parts last night. It woke me out of my sleep so many times. Once I got up and took some Tylenol but that only helped for a short while before I was awaken again from the pain. It was like period pains - the kind you get right before your period is coming. Not just cramping but the actual pain - made for a pitiful night with very little sleep. Anyone else getting this? I go to doctor tomorrow so I will ask about it then. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Baby Bell

Fab bump mummy and congrats on being term:happydance:

Iv just started washing all the baby clothes we've bought........quite good fun lol all the clothes are so cute and small and adorable!:cloud9: can't wait to actually put baby in them...........also can't believe how much I can get into one load of washing:haha:


----------



## joeliza24

My guess is 7lbs 10 oz.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu, I get really bad pelvis pains at night but no period type cramps. Oooh hopefully it's a good sign though, early labour can feel a bit like that :)

Hehe Bell, I am always amazed by how much baby clothes you can squeeze in to one wash :lol: I have far too much stuff for my LO but I managed to get it all in in one go :smug: proud moment!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

just seen my midwife, she said baby is still engaged hence pressure the period type pains am getting could be the start of things but might not be? It was really tender when she felt my bump for babys position really hurt! Had to do my own swabs for strep b no idea if i did it right? Not seeing her till 39wks now hoping Ive had him by then!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lovely bump mummy!

Blu... Midwife yesterday told me that period pains cramps etc at this stage are good!!

Lolly.... Only one more sleep til term for you!!

As for me...... Got a ball this morning and have bounced on it, leant over it in all fours and scrubbed the kitchen floor on hands and knees!! This had better be good for baby's position as its killing my SPD!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

One more day :wohoo: it's so strange, I don't feel like I should even be this far along! Apart from the pelvis pains, huge bump and lack of sleep that is :haha:

Scrubbing your floors on your hands and knees toothfairy :shock: blimey, take it easy! You can come and do mine though fi you really want :haha: x


----------



## Fifipots

I must remember to go online more regularly, if this was Facebook I'd be able to keep up!!

My baby's have all got smaller so I'm hoping this one will follow suit and my guess is 7lb 14oz!!

Received my gorgeous yummy mummy changing bag this week, a little treat for myself from my last pay packet, I'm aiming for some genuine uggs too but they may have to wait!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Which bag did you get fifi? I love my Yummy Mummy bag, can't wait to start using it :yipee:


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I only did the floor cos j read online that being in that position is good to move baby! Am more worried about him being back to back if I'm honest than oblique! Can kinda handle thought of a section more than a long painful back labour!!! Apparently scrubbing the floor helps move to anterior!!!! Now if my hubby had have told me this information I wouldn't have believed him!!!! 

We have just unpacked the pram carseat package etc we had delivered Monday. It's made me feel weird?? I wouldn't let hubby get rid of the boxes and packaging 'just in case'?! I made him store it all in the garage!! Now I feel bad that I'm expecting something to go wrong!!!??


----------



## san fran shan

It was really hard for me to get rid of the boxes for stuff too. Crib boxes, car seat boxes, etc. Then I felt bad for expecting something to go terribly wrong. I let go of it and threw the boxes out. It felt good. I felt the same about taking the tags off the clothes and washing them. Such a strange way to feel.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh San Fran!! Am very relieved to know its not just me!


----------



## Fifipots

ttc_lolly said:


> Which bag did you get fifi? I love my Yummy Mummy bag, can't wait to start using it :yipee:

I got the one from John Lewis, it's got grape coloured bows and handle, I love it!! Wanted one last time but had already bought a bag that matched my pram,however I never liked that bag do decided to splash out and treat myself, plus I can always flog it on eBay once I'm done with it x


----------



## toothfairy29

Do you think the yummy mummy bags are ok if you are having a boy???


----------



## juless

It's getting so exciting now! Can't wait to read about some "this is it!" moments in this thread! I'm finding baby is a bit quieter today, still moving just not as big of movements. I'm feeling some CRAZY pressure right on my cervix too, I assume it's when she's moving down there? Does that mean her head is super low? Her hiccups are lower I think, lol! Well, time to relax after babysitting my neice and nephew this morning, making bread and cinnamon rolls, and cleaning!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww ladies (toothfairy & shan) I think it's normal to have a little trepidation over keeping boxes and not removing tags etc :hugs: that doesn't make you awful, weird or mean! Just normal mums with normal worries. We are all going to be ok though, as are our beautiful little beans :D

I haven't seen that bag fifi, will have to look :thumbup: I have the blue bows satchel and love it. Toothfairy, I think they are fine if you're having a boy as the bag is more for you :haha: I prefer the ones without cupcakes on and think that they are more suited to ladies with baby girls but that's just my preference. I didn't want an overly girly one, so steered clear of the cupcakes. Plus it'd make me hungry everytime I picked up the bag, and that's not good for trying to lose the baby weight :rofl:


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Do you think the yummy mummy bags are ok if you are having a boy???

Absolutely, it's a bag for mummy not baby so babies sex shouldn't have any influence, it's just a nice practical changing bag that everyone will probably comment on and admire!! Get one x


----------



## san fran shan

My sister was worried about having a berry colored bag (pink-ish red) because she had a boy. But she finally realized she is the one carrying the bag and should get what she likes for her style. I got a champagne colored bag for myself and a big gender neutral twin bag that my husband wont mind carrying.


----------



## Fifipots

Mine has a cupcake on but I'm quite happy with that, just looking forward to filling it with supplies now!! Have decided to use my old baby bag for the hospital though as I want to keep it nice for when bubs is here xx


----------



## expatttc

Okay ladies, just spent an hour looking at those bags online! Fuuuuuun!! I was thinking of just using a backpack; now I'm much more inspired :)


----------



## samj732

Packed baby's hospital bag and part of mine yesterday. Scary to see them sitting there on the floor (almost) ready to go... makes me very anxious to just get it over with! 35 weeks today, 5 more weeks seems like it's going to be a very long time. November is always a boring month for me too, and I have nothing left to look forward to except going into labor!

I've had a bit of bright red spotting today, but I'm not sure what from as I literally have sat on my butt all day and haven't even DTD in 3 days?


----------



## juless

samj, you might want to call about the spotting. At this point I think they want to know asap if you have any bleeding, pretty sure anyways! Most likely is nothing but would be good to check to be sure!

Oh maaaan, been having horrible lower back pains tonight. A bit of cramping too. Just used the bathroom and when I wiped there was (sorry TMI!) a big blob of what looked like yellow snot, cm I guess. Maybe bit of the mucus plug??


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow, just had 9 pages of reading to catch up on!

My guess for weight is 3.1kgs (6.8 pounds). 

Someone (sorry baby brain is just killing me at the moment!) brought up the question of labour prep things. I've been through the Bradley Method book. Really interesting, my friend lent me the book as she gave birth in July. She had, what seems to me, the perfect labour. She knew just how long to stay at home before heading to the hospital. She had a completely natural delivery and had no problem walking out the delivery room. She did have a minor tear but I think that may be due to the fact that here in China they make you deliver on your back. I'm really hoping to convince them otherwise! 
I really like the exercises and relaxation techniques that the book teaches. Now I just have to pin my dh down to practice with me. 

I was going to start washing baby clothes today but sadly the weather is terrible! Will have to get on it this weekend as it looks like we may just be able to move next weekend! Yay for that!


----------



## ttc_lolly

samj I would definitely call your MW or doctor about the bright red spotting as they will want to know about it :thumbup:

juless, that definitely sounds like mucous plug! I haven't lost any of mine at all yet!

Beanonorder, they MAKE you deliver on your back there? I would be making a stand and telling them to pee off :haha:

37 weeks and full term for me today :yipee: x


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy full term lolly!! I agree Sam I would def call about the bleeding!


----------



## nickibrum

hey all, 

I would also get a changing bag that suits me rather than baby. I've gone for a basic bag which has cherries on it. To be honest it was on ebay as a changing bag but i think its more of a laptop bag as it doesnt really have compartments but it will do the job. My OH will be using the boots changing bag we got for free though. 

Last day of work today, in fact only a 2 hours to go technically. Still lots to do so i should probably do that rather than be on here! :doh: Cant wait to start reading "this is it" posts; though im terrified of labour so maybe i should avoid them lol. 

Ive bitten the bullet and will be dying my hair this weekend. I figure that way i wont look ridiculous in the photos when baby arrives. I currently have 3 shades in my hair, normal, brown and red. tried to dye my hair months ago to cover the red and it never worked. lol. 

I have a pamper party next weekend at my house so lots to prepare for that getting the house ready; very excited and hope it speeds along things for us by making me relaxed etc. neck, back and shoulder massage followed by a pedicure. bliss :)


----------



## juless

Yay! Full term lolly! I can't believe I'm now only 1 week away from it myself! :D Time is flying by!!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh you girls are BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!! You have just FORCED :blush:me to buy a yummy mummy bag now!!!!:blush:

I just bought this https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-multicolour-bows have had my eye on it for ages but couldn't resist after you chatting about them yesterday! Hubby would kill me if he knew I had spent so much! When he sees it I will give him the good old...."this old thing? I have had it ages!!! You just never pay attention to me anymore"..... line on him!!! :haha:


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats on 37 weeks lolly I can't wait for that, had my 34 week appointment today and baby is head down woooop not engaged but head down makes it feel a bit more real now duno y lol xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) I had a little feel for my cervix last night as I was getting the EPO in place haha:) and I could barely feel it. It's very high, far back and firm so I doubt this baby is planning on coming anytime soon!

Here's my full term bump;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/EE77303B-8787-4446-939A-7E41F3FC4160-2586-00000258958197B1.jpg

Oooh a pamper party sounds lovely Nicki, enjoy :)

Hehehe toothfairy :haha: oh but you deserve it! That bag is lovely, I have the navy blue bows satchel and love it xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning ladies!

Happy 37 weeks Lolly! Fab bump!

Jules, sounds like plug to me.

Sam, probably wouldn't hurt to give doc a ring.

At docs office waiting on paperwork for work. Baby and I are both fine. Not dilated, cervix a little soft. :growlmad: I was hoping I would be having something going on down there - especially with all the pain as of late - but nada! Scheduled growth scan for next week. Had group B strep test today, not sure how long it takes for the results.


----------



## samj732

Well I didn't call my OB, but if I have any more I will for sure. It was only a couple little spots when I wiped, and no pain anywhere or anything. So strange though :wacko:

Feeling lots of pressure down low today, I think this little girl is getting in position! My docs think I'm going to go early, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are right.


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh you girls are BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!! You have just FORCED :blush:me to buy a yummy mummy bag now!!!!:blush:
> 
> I just bought this https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-multicolour-bows have had my eye on it for ages but couldn't resist after you chatting about them yesterday! Hubby would kill me if he knew I had spent so much! When he sees it I will give him the good old...."this old thing? I have had it ages!!! You just never pay attention to me anymore"..... line on him!!! :haha:

I figure that we deserve a little treat after carrying these babies for 40 weeks so if hubby complains then just say you've saved all this money by not being able to drink or smoke (if u did) and no longer have a social life so truly deserve a nice bag!!!

On a more serious note I've been having pains in my lower abdomen all afternoon, they have been quite strong but not got any stronger so I've just tried to relax and hope they pass, had a nice bath and they seem to have calmed down a bit although not completely disapeared so watch this space!!


----------



## toothfairy29

This thread is just going to get more and more exciting over the next few weeks!!

I think we should all promise that even if we post a this is it or a is this it post on the 3rd tri.... We all vow to post it here too!!!!!


----------



## juless

My mom just stopped in and dropped me off a bag of Godiva truffles... I've already eaten 4! Oh no, lol!
Nothing from me today, hardly a pain or anything! DH and I even DTD this morning before he went to work, lol! Maybe give it a try again tonight, lol! Gotta love these hormones! ;)
Fifipots - sounds promising!! Will be stalking the thread! SO EXCITING!! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Honey.Bee

Happy full term Lolly! How exciting. Congratulations x

Had a midwife appt yesterday and baby is 2/5 engaged. No wonder I'm so uncomfortable! Hoping for an eviction bang on 37 weeks here so let's hope she stays there. Quick question for those that have been here before - has anyone used a TENS machine in labour, and if so, would you recommend it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Honey.Bee :hugs: I never used a TENS but I've heard lots of good things about them for use in early labour.

Toothfairy, I agree 100% The Snowflakes thread (and our journals if you have one) should be first port of call for any activity :haha:


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh yeah lolly and toothfairy I look forward to hearing about everyone's this is its.........Feels like we have all been together on this from our bfps and we should see each other through to the end (or the beginning hehe) :hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'd most definitely post here before I posted anywhere else! I'm hoping that once the first snowflake makes his/her appearance, it'll set the rest of us into labor :haha:

I was so discouraged after my appointment today. I was hoping that he'd be doing something by now. the good news is that she's decided to do an ultrasound next week so at least I get to see him again - haven't done that since 20 weeks. 

I wouldn't DTD with DH early this morning because I had an appointment today. I'm sure going to hop on him tonight and see what I can do to get this party started!


----------



## munch

So exciting the buzz on this thread! 

Lolly, congrats on full term! Also cute profile pic, am guessing that is you as a baby! Very sweet little baby. 

I only post and read snowflakes thread on this site so will be my first port of call &#128515;

I am going to look at Yummy mummy bags shortly! 

Feeling so uncomfortable now. It's like getting blood from a stone trying to encourage DH to do any type of massage. I think it should be an unwritten contract when we become pregnant that the SO has too massage at least 3 times a week &#128540;

Stay well snowflakes x


----------



## toothfairy29

Munch! You've got to get a yummy mummy bag!!!! It'll be the vital accessory of a snowflake!! Plus...... It'll make me feel better for splashing out!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:flower: Congrats to all the full-term snowflakes out there! Let the pre-labor begin!!! :thumbup:

Things are still status quo for me here -- feeling the odd few period type cramps/very mild contractions, back pain, etc, but nothing more than before. Still get a bit of mucus plug out once or twice a day as well, which I think means it is just regenerating itself and falling out over and over. I still get excited when I see a bit of it though :blush: Also still get a Braxton Hicks contraction every time I walk or stand up, but they predictably go away with rest. Being at work is hilarious now because I'm just huge and waddle around the hospital like a giant blue penguin (I wear blue scrubs). I get a lot of sympathetic looks and good-natured ribbing from the other girls. Mostly I'm enjoying that now that I LOOK as pregnant as I FEEL, nobody is expecting me to climb 4 flights of stairs anymore. Hallelujah for elevators! :haha:

I wish I could be coming to that pampering party! Sounds lush! We had a friend (who is a photographer) do some maternity shots last night -- nothing crazy, just an hour or so then we took him to dinner. I'm excited to have a record of how I look pregnant though :cloud9: I actually took the time to straighten my hair and wear make-up...I felt like an entirely different person! Maybe I'll treat myself to a pedicure this weekend :)

Ooooh the buzz in this thread is palpable! Can't wait to see pics of all the LO's when they arrive!


----------



## Fifipots

Pain has gone, not sure if I'm happy bout that or not?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Munch, that's my DD when she was a few months old :) definitely look st the yummy mummy bags, they are gorgeous. I am in love with mine, can't wait to start using it :yipee:

I'm a little jealous at you ladies feeling contractions etc... nothing here, nada! The occasional BH but that's about it :shrug: going to see if my cervix has changed at all since last night but I doubt it!


----------



## munch

Lol Toothfairy... Will strongly consider a yummy mummy bag, they are so cute! Hope that makes you feel better &#128516;

Lolly...Amber was such a sweet baby! Aren't you lucky to be getting another &#128522;


----------



## Beanonorder

Whoop whoop - 34 weeks today for me!

Congrats to the ladies who've made it to full term. I am a tad jealous!! 

Not much news here - still suffering from wicked backache. Just so glad I don't have to do the dishes or clean the house anymore! I was so glad when our ayi (cleaner/nanny) started at the beginning of this month!


----------



## 2016

We are all getting there!

I have an oioi safari medallion change bag which looks more like a handbag than a change bag. Love it! I looked at the yummy mummy ones but most of my friends have them and I didn't want to get mixed up. I also don't like the phrase "yummy mummy" because as a mummy, yummy is the last thing I feel! :blush:


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies. Am sure you remember me saying my little one was on my left side oblique back to back on Tuesday after being to the right head down anterior for weeks. I thought he had move as suddenly all the kicks were at the front and right. After a couple of days bouncing on the ball and being on all 4s I think he might be on the move again. Kicks and biggest movements are to the left again and his hiccups were back to the right this morning. I totally can't feel where his outline is and midwife usually struggles too. It's already driving me insane not knowing where exactly he is. I don't see midwife again til 38 wks and then she's to phone the consultant if still thinks he's oblique to see about scan and section. I feel really frustrated and irritated now. It's all I can think about and feel in limbo not knowing. I feel like I'm out of the game as far as labour starting goes if he's not head down so starting to get fed up! 

Any words of wisdom??  xx


----------



## toothfairy29

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Look ladies!!!!! My bag that I ordered yesterday has just arrived!!! I LOVE IT!!!!

This has totally cheered me up!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







wrapped bag!.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1









bag.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks munch :hugs: I'm a little biased but I'd have to agree!

Toothfairy, try not to worry hun. Just keep doing all you can to get him in the right position :thumbup: beautiful bag too!! Mine is all packed with baby's things ready to take into hospital with me!

Happy Friday ladies :hi: nothing new to report here! No twinges, pains or anything. Tried to have a feel of my cervix last night but it is so far and high up I couldn't even reach it. This little lady is in here for the long haul!


----------



## toothfairy29

I can't find my cervix lolly!!!!! Although I'm back to having period pains back ache and BHs today after a few days of it stopping. Really hoping its good sign he's moved back into position


----------



## caz & bob

my baby is back to back thats why i have lot of back pain just hope she moves got a bit to go yet so there is time x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Caz..... get bouncing on a ball and leaning forward on all 4s with it like I have been advised to!! Only about £6 from Argos!


----------



## expatttc

I had my first leg cramp! I know that shouldn't make me happy, but hearing about all of your symptoms and getting into position, I just wanted to share a change -- any change -- in how i'm feeling!!
Because otherwise, baby's still head down, bopping away, and right on in terms of size and heartbeat. I have a feeling there's going to be a whole field of snowflakes before ours joins the club :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yeah, my doctor had to reach up - waaaaay up - to find my cervix. I couldn't tell if she was reaching to find my cervix or my heart - that's how far up I still am! 

Last night was pretty uneventful, no pains or anything to report. I did have cramps for a while after my doctor's appointment but I think that was from the doctor reaching for the stars up my lady parts :haha:


----------



## san fran shan

I felt like major crap last night. Headache, stomach ache, neck ache, back ache...babies weren't moving as much as usual and I was trying not to stress about it. Luckily we know their exact position and my husband can hear their heart beats by pressing his ear against my stomach. Twin B kicked him in the ear this morning when he checked again! I think they are really running out of space. I was having contractions last night between 5 and 10 minutes. Only one was 5 minutes apart. If I have several of the 5 minute ones I have to go into L&D. I might have my husband see if he can feel my cervix. There's no way I can reach as I can barely wipe after I pee, LOL. Oh, and I had a pretty bad bloody nose when I woke up this morning. Eww.

My parents are coming today and my mom has my diaper bag. 

Here is my diaper bag and also the one we got that is bigger and unisex...

https://cdn01.comfortfirst.com/images/product/medium/zm29835.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

There's always so much going on in this thread! Hard to keep up! 

I also had my appt yesterday at 36 weeks. Nothing happening here either though I think the doctor said baby was engaged but I'm still feeling a bit crowded and I haven't dropped that I know of. I'll have to have DH take another pic to tell for sure. I didn't get a look at my chart to see for sure but I think he said +3 which I know is very engaged. Perhps he meant -3 or I misunderstood. I guess I feel a bit less breathless and I do hae pelvic pain and presure but my belly still feels high to me. I will be checking my chart when I go back on Tues as my appts were moved to Tues instead of Thurs. Also had my strep B test yesterday and getting whopping cough shot next week. I'm just so dissapointed that my cervix wa still hard and high.:wacko: Hoping to make some progress in the next few weeks. I DO NOT want to go much further over 40 weeks. One of the nurses told me that a woman came in for her 41 week yesterday and she still haden't begun to dialate. With my luck that'll be me and I'll be going crazy!

Anyhow I still need to finish Christmas shopping and clean some around the house. I feel like I need to get it done an it's driving me crazy bt I don't really want to do it...Oh well better get a move on!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## stark18

I had quite a bit of pain last night in my pelvis. Not contractions though because it was constant. I was driving home and every little bump made me cringe. The only thing I can think is she is trying to get into position and she doesn't have the room? Anyone else have anything similar?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Iam personally getting a bit fed up of all these little pains and wish they would just develop into labour pains! I have a pineapple that i am going to munch on tonight..


----------



## juless

Stark, I've been getting quite a lot of cervix pain/pressure too. I'm hoping it's her head pushing down on it, doing some work! I had a super crazy nesting frenzy going on here today! My place was messy and I couldn't stand it! Cleaned it all, including old food in the fridge, took out all the garbages, did laundry, washed dishes as I used them, etc. I really want to finish our "office" which is now just a place to put things we have no room anywhere else for. I've started organizing it, but haven't finished and it's killing me! I know I need to rest now though, so I'm forcing myself to!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jules - sounds like the nesting bug hit you!
Shan - I LOOOOVE your bag -- looks like a stylish purse!

Well I'm glad I'm not the only crazy who is checking my own cervix. I have no idea how to tell how effaced I am, but I'm 1.5-2cm dilated. That isn't much of a change given how often I feel all these crampy aches and pains.

Right now my most painful spot is my right kidney -- LO seems to love kicking it and it's aching like the devil!

I felt hiccups this morning and they were low....but STRONG. It was the first time I felt like, wow, those hiccups are shaking my whole belly!! I wish I knew how big baby was at this point. My guess is around 5lbs just looking at averages and things...have any of your midwives or docs wagered a guess at the size of your babies?

And even though I can feel baby's head in my pelvis when I was checking for cervix (couldn't actually feel head through cervix, instead could feel big round bowling ball pressing down anterior to it), I am still quite breathless and carrying very high. I certainly don't look as if baby is "engaged," but then I stand up and I feel like the sucker is going to FALL OUT!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu, your post made me laugh so much :rofl: reaching for the stars! Hahaha!!

Ahhh someone is definitely going to have a baby soon... and it is not going to be me :haha: I think I need to start doing some serious walking as that's what started my false alarm off, and I've had nothing since then. Someone just pointed out to me on FB that if baby comes tomorrow, her date of birth will be 10.11.12 (well to us UK ladies, I know you say the month before the day over in the US/Canada). That would be a pretty cool D.O.B! As would 12.12.12, but I don't want to go that far over for that one!


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I think I having some kind of mental breakdown. I can't stop worrying that something will happen to the baby. He's been moving loads tonight so I thought is listen in with my Doppler to try see if I could figure out if he's been moving head down. I listened in for about 10 mins and at one point the heart rate seemed to really slow for a couple if seconds then speed right back up. He was wriggling through all this. Now I can't get the thought out of my head that he's strangling in the cord or something??! Just feel like I'm going mad?? One panic after another????


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Toothfairy step away from the doppler, put away in the closet along with the self bp checking machine. These things will drive you mad if you let them. :hugs: lo is perfectly ok.

I definitely think a snowflake is coming in the next week or so, since we've got quite a few folks who are term or close to it. I think i'll be the one 10 days overdue and have to get an induction :dohh:


----------



## samj732

stark I felt EXACTLY the same way last night. SOOO much pressure, I felt like my vadge was going to come right out of my body or something. The only thing I can figure is that baby dropped, although I don't really look like it so much.

toothfairy, put the doppler down :) 

I want this baby to come already, but then again I want her to wait until my DD (12-12-12) so she can have the coolest birthday ever. I wish I could fast forward a month! Work is a freaking torture chamber (I'm a CNA in a nursing home) and I am so very uncomfortable. I would also love to sleep without having to wake up almost peeing my bed :wacko:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree toothfairy, please put the doppler down. Baby is just fine :hugs: it's tricky trying to listen to their heart beat at this stage as the placenta is huge and has it's own pulse, plus you could be picking up on your own too so it might be confusing. If you're worried at all then ring your MW, but I am sure everything is ok :flower:


----------



## juless

Don't worry toothfairy, your little wiggling LO must be doing okay if they are moving so much :) Easier said than done though, I know!! I'm always shaking my belly around and waking up the poor thing if she's been quiet a while!

As for me, tonight feeling very sore in my lower back/tailbone. Assuming this is from the crazy lady cleaning frenzy I was on earlier today. I do feel a TON of pressure though. I really feel like there's a bowling ball down there. It's pretty intense!

I also think there'll be a baby (or babies!) pretty soon! I can't wait!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls since I last posted I have been getting regular tightenings every 4-6 minutes. It's been almost 3 hours now. Not painful but you can even see my belly rising?? I've had a bath and paracetamol and am going up bed now! It will go either way then I guess!!


----------



## juless

Oh wow toothfairy!!! Whatever happens, hoping for the best for you and LO! :D Go toothfairy goooo! :D


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh exciting Toothfairy.....:happydance:


----------



## expatttc

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay toothfairy!! Can't wait to see what develops!!

Baby's still head down and pressing every now and then, but nothing constant. Still loads of time for that I guess!

Today's been quite hard for me, really missing DH (two more weeks) and snapping at my parents, who I have been staying with till he comes to Canada. Augh. Think I just need to get some time out on my own...am hoping this is just a hormonal swoop and tomorrow I'll wake up being a happy camper again. I can't talk to DH about it since where he is, things are BRUTAL right now - so every time we skype I have to be positive and reassure him that all is good. Sorry....just needed to vent.


----------



## toothfairy29

Nothing to report ladies! 

I went to bed after I posted and they settled down. I was woken by a few through the night but it certainly didnt progress! I was pleased really as I just didnt feel ready! Today I'm a bit disappointed though.

So what was all that about?? It was more than just the random BHs I've been getting? They were bang on regular and could even see them? Were they actually doing something do you think? Am wondering if today will bring more? It's all that ball bouncing I think!!!!


----------



## 2016

Oi Toothfairy - we are due the same day so no going before me! :rofl: Only kidding it will give me hope.
I had a similar episode on 31st October for a good 6-8 hours but they disappeared too. Had to have a colposcopy this week and it showed no change in my cervix either. :(

Though after one early baby I'm quite excited to be able to say next week I got to 37 weeks. :happydance: Then I hopefully get the water birth Ive always wanted! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh how exciting toothfairy :yipee: it sounds similar to what I had when we went to the firework display. Contractions coming regularly, slightly painful but more sharp and intense than anything. I hope yours return and develop into something.

Expattc :hugs: it must be so hard that your DH is still away. I hope these next 2 weeks fly by for you.

We DTD last night and it set off my BH, I got really excited and hoped this would be it, but they died down to nothing! OH kindly offered to go for round 2, but I was far too tired so had to decline :rofl:


----------



## expatttc

Lolly -- lol that 'kind offer' to go for round 2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ I know, what a team player he is! :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

I've got no chance of any action lolly!! The pregnancy has done nothin for his libido!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Dtd didn't do anything for me this morning :(


----------



## stark18

I've started eating spicy foods, and I'm on my feet everyday walking around at my job. Won't be able to DTD until Monday night because DH is deer hunting all weekend. I never went into labor with my first (scheduled c-section because he was breech). I've decided against a vbac, but I would still like to go into labor naturally. Even though when I get to the hospital it will be a c-section.

People still telling me politely that I'm huge! "You have until _when???_" "You aren't going to make it." "You poor thing."
I often wonder if I look miserable or something? :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Stark, I'm with you. Some people keep telling me I'm huge and I want to just slap them already. Other's tell me I look good, or not too big. Dh says I look smaller than all of the girls at the childbirth class we went to but I think he's just trying to be nice or he needs a stronger contact RX, lol. I'm just fed up with it as I know I have a possible(and probable with my luck) 6 more weeks. I sometimes feel miserable but, like you, I wonder if I look like it as well:shrug:.

I only get the occasional week BH. Nothing too bad. Occasional pelvic pressure or pain in my girly area. Other than that not a thing going on. I don't even get regular BH after sex. I feel like I'm in it for the long haul now and baby most likely won't be born at 38 or 39 weeks like I'd prefer. 

I'd better get moving and get something done today as I've been a bit lazy the past few days:blush:.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Anyone else had a ticking in the cervix? It literally feels like baby is tickling me really low down! I've had it for a few weeks now, I think it's his head moving around :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Holidays are coming, Holidays are coming.....hehe just sat through xfactor for first time this year to see that ad! Makes me excited for our first christmas with baba this year:xmas5::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Can't say anything has tickled me down there Ocean :haha: it's mainly been painful twinges!

Baby, I just updated my FB status as soon as I saw that advert :rofl: it's official - Christmas really is here!


----------



## munch

Expattc, that must be hard and stressful having DH away and in such a situation. Hope 2 weeks flies by for you and your DH! 

Syptom spotting a plenty! How exciting!! Snowflakes not long now till our first little ones make their grand entry to this world of ours! Can't wait &#128516;&#128515;&#128512;


----------



## Chloe597

toothfairy, sounds exciting with those contractions! Perhaps your time is soon?? And Juless, that is quite the nesting. When i went to my lamaze class the instructor told us she got a crazy nesting urge the night before she went into labor! 

I have had the weird tickle feeling in the cervix area too...I attribute it to LO moving her head. I've also had plenty of pain tho, but I'd much prefer the tickle!

Expat, you are so strong to be without your OH for this long, and to keep up a happy face for him when you talk!

Still can't tell if i've been having BH or if its just LO bunching up in one area. She is head down, and seems to mostly have her back and butt on my right side, and she flails her arms and legs around, kicking me on my left side. I would love to have a 12-12-12 baby! And that would mean she is 4 days early, which would be excellent. I hope I go earlier than my due date.


----------



## expatttc

Thanks ladies; for your support!! I LOVE coming on this board!
What would I do without b&b??? 

Babybell, love your Christmas spirit! I have been playing carols as I thought baby might recognize them -- since they're ALL that we will be hearing through December, no? 

I think tomorrow I'll head out and buy some pajamas, for the hospital and after, just something loose and button down so that I can breastfeed. Nothing too $ as I am sure that they'll get wrecked, but something at least in a nice cotton.

I'm also getting lots of bursts of tight movements around my cervix, must be baby's moving of the head (not so much tickles though, they are mainly little ''ooof'' twinges), and poking around with her hands. Now that he'll have his eyes open I can easily see a little DH going oooooooooooooh----what's thaaaaat, and reaching out and squidging everything in sight. Heehee.


----------



## LillyLee

I can't keep up!

Expat...so sorry about your DH and I'm sure you're so excited to see him soon. 

AFM I have had no twinges, no BH, nothing. I know I've got a little while but still I'm so ready to have this baby. I can barely lift my leg to get into my car without feeling like a baseball is wedged in my pelvis. We took a little weekend road trip and every time we hit a bump in the road baby pushed her head down on my bladder and stretched her feet up into my ribs. I found if I stretch back and gently press where her feet are she will squish back down again but it leaves me completely breathless.

I CAN'T WAIT to see who pops first!!!! I'm still convinced I'm going to be five days overdue. (I accidentally wrote "I can't wait to see who poops first" and got a good laugh and had to go back and edit it. But sometimes that's how I feel lately. Anyone have any tips? I'm miserable. Pear juice? Fresh fruit? The constipation is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## juless

Hey ladies! Sorry that there aren't too many symptoms to spot for some of you, it can be so frustraiting while we're waiting! I had a miserable day.. DD has been getting her back molars in and has started having horrible tantrums. Had one for 45 minutes today which involved hitting herself in the head with her little fists! She bruised up one side of her head!! I feel like a terrible mom when I see that.. :( I know it can be normal for them to do those things, and I need to ignore it as she does it so she'll realize it isn't working for attention, but it's hard not to grab her to stop her (which I do if she does it too hard)! On top of this I woke up with a headache and have felt exhausted too all day. Luckily I took a Tylenol tonight and it worked because I had a social event to go to and was able to enjoy myself. Still, not too fun a day! Didn't help that baby decided to be pretty quiet all day so had me super worried. Quite a few bouts of hiccups as well so I was worried!! Luckily she started moving up a storm when I was out and is still going so maybe she's just getting too big to have big movements or something. She also MUST have dropped because I am constantly having very intense strong pressure on my bladder ALL of the time. I just always feel like I need to pee! It's not comfortable at all!! I hope it means she'll come soon, I'm loosing my patience!


----------



## Ichisan

Snowflakes help me! I woke up this morning feeling rotten; sore throat, barking cough, stuffy nose headache from hell. Anyone know any pregnancy safe cold rememdies? No way do I want to attempt labour feeling like this :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Enjoy shopping expatttc! I just bought a load of cheapie pj's too - breast milk and postpartum bleeding is a pain so best not to ruin any expensive stuff!

Lilly, sorry you're blocked up. Have you tried increasing your fibre intake? Prune juice is said to be really good at getting things moving too :thumbup:

Juless, sorry your DD has been playing up. Everyone told me about the "terrible 2's" but I never really thought it was real, just a coincidence kinda thing. Well, now I know different!! My DD's back molars aren't coming through yet but I dread when they do as a friend of mine, her daughter is currently going through it and she said its hell :wacko: coupled with their tantrums and stubbornness to... not fun! Glad baby started moving too, things get so worrying at this stage now we are so close to the end and we just want to see and hold our babies safe in our arms. Not long to go!

Ichisan sorry you're not feeling well. Take paracetamol if you're in pain, but for the cough and throat there's not much you can have :( I was drinking lots of honey and lemon in hit water when I was unwell weeks ago and that seemed to help a little, I also went through lozenges like they were going out of fashion. Take it easy :hugs:

AFM, had some irregular tightenings and twinges last night and started to get excited. For my contraction timer app up on my phone and typically they died down as soon as I did this! Baby and body are in cahoots and have obviously teamed up to play tricks on me :brat:


----------



## Saradavies89

I've still had nothing I don't even no if I am getting BH :-( xxxx


----------



## juless

Thanks lolly! I'm hoping things settle down soon with DD! She seems in a good mood this morning, hope it lasts, lol!
Ichisan, for sore throats I find gargling with salt and water often seems to help! That's about all I could do when I had a cold recently.
Last night I woke up at 5am and immediately started thinking about a fan we have that we need to replace. We have a new one, but haven't put it in yet. Was thinking of getting up to look at the instructions to see how difficult it would be. Definitely more nesting going on, haha! I have a determination today to get our office organized and several other last minute things DONE! I feel like I MUST do it, lol! Oh ya, before I went back to sleep thought I'd try nipple stimulation, just as an experiment and I started getting freaking cramps! Started having a bunch of cramping in a row, but then fell asleep and now getting up they're gone. Still though, might be something I'll need to do once in a while!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's exciting, I had a go on my breast pump the other day and I definitely felt some twinges with that too. Keep meaning to have a go on it each day but have forgotten up to now :dohh:

I too am nesting like crazy. I hardly ever bake, preferring to cook instead and buy our desserts but I've made so many cakes recently! I am also cleaning first thing as soon as I'm out of bed. I had the kitchen scrubbed, dishwasher on and one load of washing out to dry and another load put in, a trip to the supermarket to get a joint for our roast dinner later all done before 11am today! Feeling very productive :D


----------



## expatttc

Lilly, lol for pops and poops. :) Keep drinking tons of water, as much as you can. Tea can cause constipation (even decaf).

Juless, glad that the tylenol cut your headache...sounds after the day you had with DD and worries about movement, you needed a good night out.

Ichisan, do you have a humidifier? That might help with the cough and stuffy nose. I also used, for my crazy sinus headaches in the first trimester, a type of nasal/sinus flush bottle that you fill with warm water (you HAVE to boil it first and let it cool - using straight warm tap water isn't safe) and a sachet of salts that you buy with the bottle. It sounds weird, but the water goes up one nostril and down through the other one. Feels strange too, but it works!! The salt helps with infections, and once you get beyond the 'in one nose hole, out the other' feeling, it does really feel good to get rid of the congestion. 

Lolly, I have a feeling that app will come in handy quite soon :)

Sara, hang in there :hugs: 

Aaaaaand now I'm awake at 7am on Remembrance Day. Have something extra special to think of today to give thanks for, that's for sure.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies not sure whats going on with me atm! Ive had a horrible cough for weeks, thing is Ive been emptying my bladder completely, rocking ect but within about five mins i cough and i am leaking happening Constantly today! Lots of pressure on my cervix as well also Ive had bad diahorrea sorry for tmi but not sure Whats going on?


----------



## Baby Bell

Could the loose stools be your clear out mummy? Maybe it's things starting to happen?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive Heard of that! Either that or i have eaten something funny lol


----------



## ImSoTired

LillyLee said:


> I can't keep up!
> 
> Expat...so sorry about your DH and I'm sure you're so excited to see him soon.
> 
> AFM I have had no twinges, no BH, nothing. I know I've got a little while but still I'm so ready to have this baby. I can barely lift my leg to get into my car without feeling like a baseball is wedged in my pelvis. We took a little weekend road trip and every time we hit a bump in the road baby pushed her head down on my bladder and stretched her feet up into my ribs. I found if I stretch back and gently press where her feet are she will squish back down again but it leaves me completely breathless.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT to see who pops first!!!! I'm still convinced I'm going to be five days overdue. (I accidentally wrote "I can't wait to see who poops first" and got a good laugh and had to go back and edit it. But sometimes that's how I feel lately. Anyone have any tips? I'm miserable. Pear juice? Fresh fruit? The constipation is getting a little ridiculous.

Fig newtons, the fig kind with some hot water and lemon. Have it as a snack before bed and you'll probably have to go in the morning. It's not the tastiest thing ever but it seems to work for me. Some days I have no problem going to the bathroom and others I can't go at all and it's painful! Can't wait until my body gets back to normal!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mummy - make sure that leaking isn't amniotic fluid! And the diarrhea is always a good pre-labor sign!

I'm so happy to see a few of you symptom spotting and having the same false labor I'm having -- it makes me feel less crazy!

I thought for sure yesterday morning was going to be it -- was having intense BH contractions every 7 minutes or so for 2-3 hours, then they started to fade off a bit so I took a nap, then nada. 

Poor DH is purely a prostaglandin-emission producing machine to me at this point (I've had us DTD every morning almost for the past week). I do get a few strong contractions after but again, nothing consistent or lasting. All I am hoping for at this point is that it will mean a slightly shorter labor as I know I am having very slow changes to my cervix. Poor guy remarked yesterday that he was a little creeped out having sex as he thinks he can feel the head. I'm pretty sure he IS feeling the head, but I didn't give him any grace. We just changed positions so he could feel it less and ta da, I get my prize :)

I love the frenzy going on here!!!


----------



## Fifipots

I think all these old wives tales are pants!! Sex, curry, pineapple! None of it works, babies come when they want and it doesn't matter what you do to encourage it, if they're not ready then they're staying put!!

With last pregnancy I even had 6 sweeps and nothing, not a single contraction from any of them!!!

Got consultant appointment tomorrow to discuss possible labour plans after the last traumatic birth so not really sure what they're going to say but I'm really unsure as to what to do, wether to carry on being pregnant and go overdue or opt for a planned c section in case of what could be??? C section is an easy option at the time but I'm not keen to have the recovery period to deal with over Xmas, new year and with 4 other kids to look after, decisions decisions!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

The old wives tales are good if you're body is ready ;) and with all these symptoms going around in here at the moment it's worth giving everything a shot!

GenY, my OH is being used for the same thing ;) hehe! I have read that the prostaglandins in semen can be actually more effective ingested through the gut than deposited at the cervix. I made the mistake of telling my OH this news and his little face lit right up :rofl: I quickly told him we wouldn't be doing that!!


----------



## toothfairy29

I will not be telling hubby that lolly!!!


----------



## munch

Lol Lolly.... Typical man! I would get the same reaction from my DH if I mentioned that! Too funny.... 

Well I am inclined to agree with Fifi, babies will come when they are ready. There is however no harm trying everything under the sun to make them get a wiggle on! I was induced on my due date with dd1 which after a long labour, getting to 10cm, pushing for 2 hours resulted in an emergency c section, dd2 was an elective c section 12 days before due date and this LO is scheduled c section 6 days before due date unless he decides to come early (which I strongly doubt he will). I have completely ruled out a vbac2 as I found recovery after my last c section quite difficult. What will be will be is how I am looking at it. I have been watching a few birthing shows on tv and freaking myself out watching c sections, silly I know &#128541;! 

My ribs are on the mend. I coughed the other day and felt a huge pop the a searing pain and couldn't move properly for two days! It was hell but getting better now thank goodness!! 

To all of you with illness and annoying symptoms hope they pass quickly! 

Enjoy labour spotting everyone!!! Xx


----------



## munch

* that was I haven't completely ruled out a vbac2....


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just so people know, trgirl had her little boy this weekend! :happydance:


----------



## Fifipots

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Just so people know, trgirl had her little boy this weekend! :happydance:

And the first snowflake has fallen. Congratulations trgirl, hope all's ok weigh your baby boy xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hurray! Our first snowflake! Congratulations trgirl!

No news here. Baby going crazy, DH refusing to DTD (because he is nowhere near finishing the DIY and can't take any chances!) and I feel like a sleep deprived zombie..... I have a hospital appt this Wed to decide whether or not I will be induced at 39/52 (it's part of a trial). Not excited about the idea of an induction but at this stage I think I'm ready for the eviction and to finally meet the LO who is beating me up from the inside! (GenY - I WISH they were tickles in the girls parts but it is more like electric shocks for me!)

Stay well everyone x


----------



## Baby Bell

Woo congrats trgirl!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay our first snowflake :yipee: massive congrats to trgirl!


----------



## expatttc

Whooooooooohooooooo!!! Bring on the snowflakes! Congratulations trgirl!!!


----------



## Bay

Congrats trgirl! This thread has become very exciting!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wohoo! Congrats on your little one!


----------



## ImSoTired

So exciting! Our first snowflake has arrived! And she was due 2 days before me! Could be any time now for any of us I suppose! 
I just drank my first cup of rlt. Not bad. For those of you using rlt and epo in the US, what brands are you using? and how much? how often? I have generic epo left over from ttc and I was concerned about using it vaginally. I have read the info threads on it but I'm wondering about your personal experiences and specifics.


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks everyone! It was quite a shock, was induced because I had a slow leak of amniotic fluid. Baby is technically pre-mature, but has a good birth weight and good sugar levels so they let us take him home today. But yes... it could be any day now for a lot of you! 

Good luck to everyone with labour, we were lucky it was very quick. If it is your first time, it does pass, even though sometimes it doesn't feel like it will... and you really do forget all about it when you see your baby's face. :)


----------



## 2016

Massive congratulations trgirl! Glad all went well. :flower:

Imsotired...all EPO should be the same but a word of warning about inserting it. I did 2 days running last week just after my shower before I climbed into bed....next thing I know I have a yeast infection for the first time in my life which spread and also gave me a UTI! Anti bs are kicking in now but I won't be inserting it again.
After this happened I did a bit of research to find out how much Prostglandins EPO contains vs. semen and hospital grade Cervadil. Answer - it doesn't contain ANY. It contains stuff that helps your body MAKE Prostglandins so putting it next to your cervix has no special effect, orally will work just as well.
As for RRLT I've been drinking it since 32 weeks and am now up to 3-4 cups a day.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo! Congrats to our first snowflake! :) 

X


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh wow!!!!!! Congratulations trgirl!!!! Well done!! Post a photo ASAP!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh I just realised you were due the same day as me and blu!!! Scary!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats trgirl, I duno if I'm the only one but now trgirl has had her LO I feel like we are moving somewhere wooooo exciting times who is next to go? Lol xxxx


----------



## Ichisan

Aww congrats trgirl :) And I agree pictures!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Is anyone buying a car seat liner, like a sheepskin one? I guess because baby can't wear a big coat/snowsuit in the car seat, a liner would keep them warm as well as a blanket on top. I feel so bloody clueless !


----------



## trgirl308

I was given one as a gift, but I would've bought one anyways. They are great, and they have holes so you can fit the straps through and everything. Our little baby was snug as a bug in there when we left the hospital this morning. :cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ocean - I have a car seat cosy wrap from Babies R Us. I'd recommend one of those or a sheepskin liner definitely :thumbup:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats trgirl! I'm very jealous!! 

Very bad day here so I'm just wishing for the day to end!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh trgirl look at your little photo!!!! How cute!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks! :) I knitted that hat and it is so much cuter than I would've imagined!


----------



## toothfairy29

Advice needed girls.....

Feeling hormonal and neurotic! Had reg contractions as I told you fri night. Some irregular ones over weekend. This morning woke to deep aching back ache and period pain. Cervix is feeling very tender like period about to start. Have constant diarreah been about 6 times already today. This isn't hugely significant as have been loose or weeks tmi sorry!! 

Baby still seems to be spinning all over though? Kicks at front then all to left then all to right, he even had hiccups under my ribs again yesterday! I think he's still back to back and maybe this is why I'm having back ache and diarreah? God knows where his head is though??? Was sideways last Tuesday. I don't know if these contractions etc are trying to move him or doing something?

I don't see midwife til next week, consultant said midwife to call her then is still not head down. This seems bit late to me????? 

Also midwife said I'm to see consultant for my 40 wk appt. as I am 40 years old they won't let you go as late as risk if placenta failure and still birth after due date. Seems most ladies on other posts are induced on due date and I won't even get appt til then?? Again this seems a bit last minute????

I feel really hormonal and worried. What should I do?? Try see midwife this week and discuss?? Just have faith in them and let nature take its course (hubby's advice) and stop worrying..... Or book private scan to see what's going on?? I kinda think even if scanned today baby could move again tomorrow!!!! 

I don't want to come across as neurotic and think midwife might fob me off tomorrow as they tend to do this???!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I would speak to your MW hun to discuss. I suppose they can't do anything about him being in the wrong position now you are so far along, so discussing it with the consultant might be with regards to trying an ECV or possible c-sec? x


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Ocean - I have a car seat cosy wrap from Babies R Us. I'd recommend one of those or a sheepskin liner definitely :thumbup:

Thanks lolly, I've got one of these https://www.babyrug.co.uk/ would I need a liner as well as that for a newborn?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh wow congrats trgirl he is so cute! Just a little jealous lol.. My leak seems to have stopped i think if had been my waters going it would have continued, slightly gutted but i am off out in the rain to clean out my car fx that works!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

tooth fairy i am the same! Loose stools Ive had for a few days lower back ache then irregular period pains like contractions just no where near as bad.. Very emotional as well.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ocean, I don't think you need one but it is a personal choice of course :flower: It will be a cold winter so might be a good idea, but you wouldn't want baby to get too hot in the car. If you'll be using the carseat on a pushchair frame though I probably would x


----------



## toothfairy29

mummyof2girlz said:


> tooth fairy i am the same! Loose stools Ive had for a few days lower back ache then irregular period pains like contractions just no where near as bad.. Very emotional as well.

The thought of this going on for weeks is just torture


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i know i am currently trying everything possible to get him out! Do not want to spend another two weeks plus like this.


----------



## expatttc

Huge :hugs: ladies not feeling well...

Toothfairy, I hope that your MW can give you some answers - I'm only guessing what 'fob' means, but maybe make an exact list of questions and don't leave (or hang up if it's a phone appt) until you get them answered? Just keep saying something like 'I'm a bit emotional, so I just want to make sure I get this right - I know you understand', and hopefully they won't brush you off!!


As for the car seat liners / covers, I've been told that if you do go down that route, make SURE nothing goes between baby and the straps of the seat and seat belts, as sometimes liners will not let the seats tighten up as much as they should. I'm sure most of them consider this (?) but it has come up as a ''hot issue'' on a few other forum threads.

trgirl, he's so cuuuuuuuuuute. And you've inspired me. I really wanted to knit something but have been procrastinating. A little toque would be perfect. Maaaaybe with a little Italian flag (DH) and maple leaf (me). Or maaaaaybe I should start a bit easier. lol.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks expatttc

Since I posted earlier I had a phone call from the midwife at the consultant clinic at the hospital who had received the referral from my own midwife who thought I needed to be seen at 40 wks there due to my age. Turned out to be a really useful coincidence for me. She was phoning to clarify dates etc. 

Anyway I ended up explaining the full situation to her, that baby is oblique etc and told her about my 'symptoms' I have had this weekend. I told her I felt like everything was being left to the last minute and she totally agreed with me saying even if nothing could be done but wait and see.....a plan needs to be in place regarding baby position. After going off to check with colleagues/consultant? She called me back and I have an appt at consultant clinic tomorrow at 2.35pm!!! She said there wasn't a scan appt available at the same time but that if Doctor thinks I need one they will get hold of portable one or get me in for one very soon etc. She also told me to GET OFF THE BALL and stop bouncing and not to do anything encourage these contractions until I have been seen tomorrow as risk of prolapse cord if waters break! She told me if I think I am in labour for real or waters break to call in immediately.

I feel very very relieved. She was great and couldn't have called at a better time. She told me to think of all the things I want to know and ask it all tomorrow!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Ocean, I don't think you need one but it is a personal choice of course :flower: It will be a cold winter so might be a good idea, but you wouldn't want baby to get too hot in the car. If you'll be using the carseat on a pushchair frame though I probably would x

You're right, didn't think of that :thumbup: not good to over heat them. 

I've washed all his little clothes and arranged it all, going to do my hospital bag on Wednesday, starting to feel so real :cloud9:


----------



## expatttc

toothfairy, so glad the call reassured you :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Toothfairy, I'm so glad they have listened to you and moved your appointment. Good to know they looking after you and baba:hugs: hope appointment goes well tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's great you spoke to a MW toothfairy :hugs: good luck at your appointment tomorrow, and no more bouncing!!

Awww enjoy packing your hospital bag ocean! I've packed and unpacked and repacked mine about 4 times now :dohh: I know I've got far too much stuff in there too but oh well!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Better to be over-prepared imo! Hehe x


----------



## daydream

Trgirl congratulations! I popped over and read your birth story, sounds perfect even though he was a little early!

Tooth fairy and mummy will be thinking of you guys, seems like your LOs are giving you clues that they're ready to come soon.

Afm I feel so far away from any sort of labor. I just had my last baby shower this weekend so will be taking inventory and purchasing the rest of our baby gear this week. I also still need to pack my hospital bag. But not really stressed bc I think I'm more likely to go late than early. I'm excited because my maternity leave is coming up soon. Last day of work is the 21st. After that I think it will all feel more real


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz. Trgirl. Had my baby shower this weekend ordered my double stroller order my new baby bottles and an going to stock up on diapers today plus get a box for dd to get ahead. I can't beloved in just a short time imma b a mommy of two girls so exciting


----------



## ocean_pearl

Uk girls, where did you get maternity pads from?


----------



## ImSoTired

Calling the pediatrician this week, but when do I steralize the bottles? I'm going to try breastfeeding first but I don't want to not clean the bottles in case something happens and I can't bf for some reason. Is it too soon for that?

2016 thanks for the info on the epo. I am worried about inserting it especially since here in the US we go for pelvic exams once a week this far along. The doctor might figure out I've been inserting it and I'll surely get a speech about it. Perhaps I'll just take it orally and increase my dose with each week and have a lot of sex. 

Nothing new here for me. Not feeling many symptoms of anything. Just hoping for anything to happen. I'd love to have this baby in 3 weeks time but right now it isn't looking good. Oh well! Anyhow I need to get some things done today. Feeling anxious and needing to get things in order.


----------



## toothfairy29

ocean_pearl said:


> Uk girls, where did you get maternity pads from?

I got a selection some thick ones and some thin ones both from mothercare and then got some extra thick and thin ones from Boots. Obviously I haven't used them yet but the mothercare ones seem better?


----------



## ocean_pearl

toothfairy29 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Uk girls, where did you get maternity pads from?
> 
> I got a selection some thick ones and some thin ones both from mothercare and then got some extra thick and thin ones from Boots. Obviously I haven't used them yet but the mothercare ones seem better?Click to expand...

Thanks hun, will get mothercare ones. I've heard you go through a lot so will stock up


----------



## ttc_lolly

I got a pack from Boots and another from Asda. My PP bleeding last time died down after a few days so I was able to use normal pads after that, thankfully, as maternity pads are so thick and uncomfy!


----------



## toothfairy29

I got extra because even though it was 14 years since I had my last baby the waters went 24 hours before real labour so I used a pack or 2 just cos of the water!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Didn't think of that, the waters can trickle over hours sometimes, will defo get a couple of packs


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had to have my waters broken last time so no trickling for me. Something to maybe look forward to this time!


----------



## stark18

Tmi- I had quite a bit of bloody discharge after dtd last night. I was really hoping that meant a little more than it did. The doctor said its all normal. I'm 1-2 cm dilated and starting to soften. Was hoping to be a little farther than that with all the irregular contractions I've been having but no such luck yet. I plan on deep cleaning the house when I get home. I've also been bouncing on the ball like crazy lol. I figure none of this maybe helping but it's not hurting either so why not?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Im going to call the pediatrician this afternoon and see what they say - just let them know i'm due soon right and need to go ahead and get my baby a slot?

US ladies, where have you gotten maternity pads? I only see maxi pads and depends in the stores. Nothing in between. I got some of each. 

I scored 3 boxes of newborn diapers from a friend who had a baby recently. She said she got so many at her baby shower and her baby grew out of them so fast. I'm hoping this is a good starting stash for me and we wont need to buy any in nb size. We only brought 1s and 2s so far.

Congrats on being dialed stark! I'm so jealous - nothing for me yet.

ImSoTired, I was wondering the same thing about sterilizing the bottles. Is it too soon?


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu I'm not sure about the bottles. I'm thinking it's too soon but if baby is born next week then it isn't too soon...I can't tell!:wacko: Also I didn't get any maternity pads I just got the biggest thickest overnights I could find as I couldn't find anything that was specifically a maternity pad. Not sure they exist here. As for the diapers that should be plenty as I think Nb diapers only go up to 8 or 10 lbs and then you'll be using the 1's. For any unopened pack of diapers you can go to Walmart or target and exchange them for any different brand or size at customer service. 

Stark it sounds as if you are progressing well. Congrats! I'm jealous as I don't have anything going on, no discharge, no dilation, no effacement, very few/weak BH. I did however have two sharp shocking pains in my lower abdomen and girly area today. I think it's just baby's head pressing down? Will see at the doctor tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## Fifipots

Went for a consultants appointment this afternoon, all fine, but they wanted to do a growth scan to make sure baby wasn't overly big, and I was shocked to hear that baby is already approx 6lb 8oz! This is with at least 4 weeks to go, I'm changing my weight guess to 9lb 9!!!! And also praying I'm wrong!!!


----------



## Fifipots

ImSoTired said:


> Calling the pediatrician this week, but when do I steralize the bottles? I'm going to try breastfeeding first but I don't want to not clean the bottles in case something happens and I can't bf for some reason. Is it too soon for that?
> 
> 2016 thanks for the info on the epo. I am worried about inserting it especially since here in the US we go for pelvic exams once a week this far along. The doctor might figure out I've been inserting it and I'll surely get a speech about it. Perhaps I'll just take it orally and increase my dose with each week and have a lot of sex.
> 
> Nothing new here for me. Not feeling many symptoms of anything. Just hoping for anything to happen. I'd love to have this baby in 3 weeks time but right now it isn't looking good. Oh well! Anyhow I need to get some things done today. Feeling anxious and needing to get things in order.


You can wash the bottles now but you will need to sterilise them nearer the time you need them as bottles only stay sterile for 24 hours so if you sterilised them now and didn't use them for another few weeks they would most def need re sterilising,

I have bought some mini ready made bottles which are sterile until opened so that I don't have to worry about making bottles during the first few days,


----------



## Fifipots

One last thing, has anyone experienced any pain in there upper belly, not pushing or pulling or aching but more of a stinging, I've never felt anything like it and its really hard to describe but it only happens towards the end of the day but is really sore, no rash or anything like that and only in the same position every day!! Any ideas??


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh I am SOOO glad to see someone popped their snowflake out...it gives me hope!! Congrats trgirl - he is beautiful!

toothfairy - so glad you got a hold of the MW -- looking forward to good news from your appt.

Blu - I just bought the big fat granny pads with wings, etc....not sure we have maternity-specific ones. Ugh, I haven't worn pads for over a decade. I HATE THEM!

I managed to gain 6lbs in water weight over the weekend by eating pizza (oops) and tortilla chips (double oops). Okay maybe at least 1-2 of the pounds was actual food/fat weight gain, but OMG I am so swollen, it's horrible. My giant clogs (Danskos) that I wear to work aren't even fitting today! I smash them on for when I'm up and about in the hospital but take them off as soon as I sit at my desk.

No salt for me ever again.

Ever.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks gen!!!! I can't believe you're still working so hard!!


----------



## Chloe597

trgirl, congrats on your snowflake!!! He is adorable :) 

Toothfairy, glad you got ahold of someone to see you sooner rather than later. I'm sure you are much more reassured now! I know I would be!

Fifi - i have had pain in my upper abs for months. It stings and almost feels as if my muscle has ripped and just never recovered. The skin on the outside of that area is also numb. Not sure if its the same feeling you have, but i am not a fan and can't wait to regain feeling on the outside and lose the burning sensation on the inside!!

So who will be the next snowflake to pop?? 

I'm attaching a pic of my 35 week bump...it makes me laugh because I think it looks fake..like a basketball is shoved under my shirt. can't wait to meet my LO! Also shoudl be able to start DTD again, per Dr's orders to stop due to spotting. Although its been so long, and I've gotten so much more awkward I don't even know how i'm going to be able to DTD, but where there's a will, there's a way!
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks Chloe! Your bump is so sweet!! And looks very low!! Has is dropped?


----------



## Fifipots

Chloe, u nailed it, it's like someone's scratching my skin from underneath!!


----------



## Chloe597

I can't tell if it has dropped or not...i have a pretty long torso, so my bump was never all that high to begin with. :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great bump chloe :flower:

Re sterilising bottles - they only stay sterile for 24 hours when left unopened in a steriliser. I don't know how you ladies plan on sterilising your bottles, if you'll boil them or use a cold water solution or steam steriliser but I'd leave it for now as they'll need doing again when baby's here.

Not sure about the pain at the top of your bump fifi, is it baby stretching out?


----------



## Bean66

Fifipots said:


> One last thing, has anyone experienced any pain in there upper belly, not pushing or pulling or aching but more of a stinging, I've never felt anything like it and its really hard to describe but it only happens towards the end of the day but is really sore, no rash or anything like that and only in the same position every day!! Any ideas??

I get this, feels like a chinese burn but jo redness/rash. Also noticed my abdominal muscles have started to separate so I think it's related. 

Imsotired - not sure about sterilising but I have been warned that its not great to be too prepared for bf failure, it becomes 'too easy' to give up and grab a bottle. A few things to remember is that the first few days can be painful, also your milk doesn't come in for 2-5days after birth. This is normal. Lots of women end up grabbing the bottle as they don't feel the baby is getting enough. They only need very small amounts early on. 

How is everyone? Sorry I've not posted in ages again. This trend just moves so fast.

TrGirl - massive congrats!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm numb on a patch of skin on the top right side of my bump...that is near where LO has been sticking his/her feet between my ribs and kicking my kidney, so I assume s/he found a nerve to mess with as well.

FUNNY STORY--
We got the Motorola video baby monitor with night vision, and it finally came in the mail the other day. DH was super excited to play with it because it is like a spy camera! Anyway, he took the camera into the bathroom where it was dark and was making faces to see how well I could see it on the night vision! Then he had us switch, and I went into the bathroom so he could see me on the camera. Well, the first thing I did in the dark room, of course, was lift up my shirt and flash the camera. Next thing I hear out of my DH's mouth is "OH MY GOD!" Turns out, when the camera is looking for objects putting out heat, the veins on a pregnant woman's boobs and stomach sure do shine bright...my chest was lit up like an f-ing Christmas tree. I looked like an alien!

Seriously though, worth a try if you have a night vision setting on your monitor....it was a great laugh!


----------



## LillyLee

GenY that made me laugh so hard. We won't have a moniter since only in a little one bedroom. 

Baby was kicking up a storm the other night and pushing her feet way out. I'd say my skin was stretching a good 3-4 inches above normal. DHs reaction to that was "holy sh*t does that hurt?!" 

Thanks for all the constipation advice ladies. We got home from a weekend trip and I think just being relaxed in my own house made a world of difference. I forgot how stressful being around relatives can be. 

Great quote from the weekend and something to add to your list of things to NEVER EVER EVER say to a pregnant woman (because some jackass said it to me this weekend). "How many keg stands did you have to do to get a stomach like that?" Actually left me speechless. 

Congrats trgirl!! What did you name him?!?


----------



## trgirl308

His name is Andrew since he was supposed to be born close to St-Andrew's day...


----------



## LillyLee

trgirl308 said:


> His name is Andrew since he was supposed to be born close to St-Andrew's day...

Lovely! And so many fun nickname possibilities if you want them.


----------



## expatttc

GenY LOL.....too funny about your monitor making you glow in the dark! Reminds me of ET!!

Lillylee, glad that you're home, less stressed and relieved in more ways than one :)

I keep trying to video those crazy elbow/knee stretches but normally when I lift up my shirt, baby just freezes or quiets down....will keep trying, as I really want DH to see it -- he doesn't believe it when I tell him that it looks sometimes like there's a triangle of toblerone under my skin!


----------



## juless

Congrats trgirl!! He's gorgeous! So exciting to have a little snowflake born already! :D

Not much new from me, still getting cramps on and off, super tired.. that's about it I think! Though I can't believe it's only 3 WEEKS till my c-section date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bay

Oh dear, i sneezed and my uterus hurt like i had been punched. Any had this?

And ocean-pearl, i .think you were the one who mentioned cervix tickles? I was walking to the post office today and experienced that for the first time. So weird :haha:


----------



## munch

Trgirl....Congratulations on the arrival of dear little Andrew! He looks like a very sweet baby indeed. Good job knitting hat too! 

How exciting, 1st snowflake. Feel like I am behind in all the news here in Australia with the time difference! 

Toothfairy glad you's re having your concerns addressed. 

Gen Y, can always count on you for some entertaining stories! 

Lillylee.. People are really annoying at times. I look huge and keep getting the statement not long now all the time when out.... Which is fine but its like a broken record at times. 

Expatttc.... Why is it that they stop moving when you want them too. It happens nearly all the time with my LO?! 

Looking forward to more announcements!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies! Full term today for me and blu. 

I'm shattered. Real bad insomnia still. I wake 4-5 times a night for a pee and on one of those occasions I'll be awake for a couple if hours. My mind was racing in the early hours about today's hospital appointment.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo! Happy full term ladies! So exciting! 

Hope today goes well toothfairy x


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks flower. I am just hoping they listen to me. He's still spinning positions all the time I think. Sunday hiccups under ribs kicks at front near belly button. Yesterday all kicks to right hiccups low left. Through the night hiccups low right lots of kicks to left!!! Seems he can't or won't stay still!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hope things go well today, toothfairy, and that you come back feeling reassured and relaxed x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 37 weeks toothfairy & Blu!! Welcome to full term ;)

I hope your appt goes well toothfairy :hugs: demand answers and don't leave until you're satisfied! x


----------



## Saradavies89

God had a lot o catch up on lol, trgirl Andrew is beautiful I'm o jealous here is me at 35+2


----------



## Chloe597

Great bump, Sara! 

Question for you ladies...Does anyone ever randomly get what feels physically (not emotionally), like a panic attack? I'll be sitting at my keyboard and all of a sudden my heart will beat a little faster and it feels like i have a rush of blood to my head. It only lasts maybe 15 seconds or so and then its done. This happens randomly, while i am sitting, doing nothing to provoke it. Been happening for a couple weeks now off and on. No clue what it is. Sometimes there is a correlation with LO moving, but not always.


----------



## LillyLee

Chloe597 said:


> Great bump, Sara!
> 
> Question for you ladies...Does anyone ever randomly get what feels physically (not emotionally), like a panic attack? I'll be sitting at my keyboard and all of a sudden my heart will beat a little faster and it feels like i have a rush of blood to my head. It only lasts maybe 15 seconds or so and then its done. This happens randomly, while i am sitting, doing nothing to provoke it. Been happening for a couple weeks now off and on. No clue what it is. Sometimes there is a correlation with LO moving, but not always.

Yep all the time. My heart speeds up and starts pounding (even though I normally have a very fast pulse) I also get very short of breath and my hands and feet get tingly. Can hear the blood rushing through my ears. It's annoying but goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## samj732

DTD last night and definitely had what I figure to be a few contractions afterwards. They were painful! I'm not 100% sure what they feel like but oh man, I don't know what else they could have been. My BF was like "we're not doing that again if you're going to look so miserable afterwards" :haha:

I was feeling pretty OK yesterday and now my pain/pressure is back again. It's where I would normally get period cramping, so right below my actual bump. It hurts so bad I can hardly walk and when I do I feel like there is a ball between my legs. Work is going to be a BLAST today :(

I don't get what you're describing chloe, but my face tingles a lot and my eyes twitch. It's really annoying and strange.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chloe, all the time. I get heart palpitations and feel a little lightheaded quite a bit now. Googling it seems it's quite common in pregnancy, so I'm not worried at all. Keep forgetting to mention it to my MW and consultant though :dohh:

Just had a call from the antenatal clinic, my consultant wants me in on the 26th for a sweep. Argghhh :argh: I'm really scared now! I'm on a complete mission to try get this baby out before then!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Snowflakes :flower:

37 weeks/full term for me and Toothfairy whoot! whoot! :happydance:

I hope your appointment goes well today Toothfairy and that they actually listen to you. Can be so frustrating trying to get folks to understand what our bodies are going through. 

Fab bump Sara!

Chloe I get heart palpitations as well on occasion as well. So nerve wrecking!

Aaaah Lolly! A sweep date! 

I've been soo itchy lately. I couldn't sleep last night because of it. How much itching is normal? I"ve been reading about OC and I'm wondering if it's worth a ring to the doc's or if they'll think i'm crazy. But seriously, I take a bath, I put on lotions, changed detergents and body wash and nothing helps. Feels like there is always something on me even though I know there isn't a thing on me. I was going at it so bad last night it made DH feel like he had a itch and started scratching too :haha: So I felt bad and went downstairs to the couch!


----------



## Saradavies89

I really don't no if I'm getting BH and should I b by now, nosing mine and the OH luck she won't come until she has to I hope I go before Christmas xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think it's definietly worth a chat with your OB Blu, if they want to check it out or just put your mind at rest :flower:

Sara, I didn't get any BH with my first pregnancy so you could be the same. You might be getting them but just not feeling it. It's where your bump goes completely tight, it can be uncomfortable but some people don't even notice it.


----------



## Saradavies89

I have that sometimes I think, well tbh with you all I don't notice a lot unless its massive kicks and stuff, I'm just one of these ones that just plods on lol cz at the end of the day I'm not the only pregnant person in world I never have been n I never will b,but on the other hand I've got a friend that has begged to be induced just cz she doesn't want to go over she spent the night in hospital cz the baby's head was low n hurting her and she fort she was in labour and she has braxton hicks constantly and there the worst pain ever apparently, I know every one Is diffrent I understand that but when she has a cold it the end of the world lol, her OH has said to mine that he doesn't even want to b in the room with her cz he knows what she is gunna b like xxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Sara I didn't get any BHs with my first or 2nd I dont think but that was 14 and 16 years ago!

Lolly exciting news about the sweep!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exciting... but more scary!! :rofl: I had one done just before my induction with DD and it hurt like hell :wacko: My body wasn't ready to labour though, my cervix was still high up and firm plus closed tightly, so I'm just hoping it's a bit more favourable this time!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm just back from consultant. The baby is actually head down bang on central but not engaged yet. This was confirmed with a portable scan. I asked about needing the 40 week consultant appt as this is what the midwife wanted me to have due to my age, Doc didn't think I needed one! He said all signs are good, I mentioned I read risk of placenta failure in ladies over 40 years and he said although it is increased risk I have absolutely no signs of it and I would be showing signs by now (calcification of placenta, reduced amniotic fluid and reduced growth of baby). All these are good! He said is isnt an overnight thing so not to worry. I feel reassured about that. Totally!

The little thing that is still niggling me is that I am pretty sure this little monkey spins at least from left to right to posterior on a daily basis as some days hiccups to left somedays to right with kicks opposite as I have told you all before. The doc seemed to think this is not likely to happen and that he will stay head down now?? He said there is a less than 1% chance of him moving back out of position. So they don't need to see me at hospital again. What do you girls think??? Would you be happy with this?

BP a bit high again and trace of protein so he wants me to see midwife weekly until deliver. Which I am happy about.

So its operation get this baby out now! Especially as his head is spot on at minute....I could do with getting it to engage! Any tips????


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh toothfairy I'm so happy it all went well for you:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks Bell!!

Does anyone else feel like their baby moves sides sometimes????


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Toothfairy - I'm pretty sure my little one is head down but not yet engaged either (will confirm with a scan today at MW). I often feel like the body flips from left to right, but I agree that it would be very unlikely for baby to move to a breech position at this point. I think you just have a wiggler!

Chloe - I totally get those feelings...I wonder if baby has kicked me in the adrenal gland and I get a little adrenalin rush -- heart pounds harder (no palpitations), feel a bit of anxiety, etc...lasts 15-20 seconds then gone. Happens like 10x a day!

Seeing a diff MW today for the first time...I've been so spoiled with mine, but she is out for two weeks on vacation. Super worried that I'll get a comment on my weight gain....my MW knows me well enough that she doesn't need to say anything, but this one doesn't know me at all, and I've put on a TON of fluid weight this week (my legs were swollen up to my thighs!!!!!)

Curious if I'll get a cervix check as I had some dilation/effacement with my pre-term labor stuff at last visit...but apparently it isn't standard of care in my office to check cervix until you're right at the due date. Oh! All the unknowns!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks gen! Hope your appointment goes well today. Let us know how it all goes xxx

Think I'm going to make the most if knowing this little one is in perfect position today. The EPO is going UP tonight!!!!!!!! If I dare!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Great news Toothfairy! I do think that although baby may be too big to keep flipping from head up to head down, he still can turn and face different directions. Sometimes I feel hiccups on the left and sometime on the right.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks blu. This does make me feel better knowing it isn't just mine!! His head was in my hip at midwife appt last week so looks like the ball work I did shuffled him head down!


----------



## expatttc

toothfairy, glad that your appt included a scan and chat about your concerns...my little one is also head down, but moves from side to side. Sometimes I can actually feel little footsteps across the top of my belly as the switch happens...lol, so I think they're just getting ready to settle down and engage!


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy it sounds like you had a great appt and everything is just fine! I hope you are feeling more at ease now.

I had a terrible appt. The nurse was so mean and made me want to cry. The Dr was nice as usual but he examined me and still nothing is happening which is disappointing. I wish the baby would come out just so I don't have to go see that nurse again!:cry: I've also gained a ton of weight and I just feel like crawling in a hole. On top of it all I spent a ton on Christmas today so I'll be broke for at least 2 weeks. I just want it all to be over and done!:nope:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww imsotired, not long to go now hun :hugs: they don't do internals over here in the uk and I'm actually really glad as I know that hearing you haven't dilated or effaced at all can be really upsetting and makes you feel like you will be pregnant forever (& vice versa, hearing you are starting to dilate and then getting your hopes up baby will arrive soon) but that's really not always the case. Your cervix can progress really quickly, with DD mine was firmly closed, thick and really high/far back but I got to fully dilated within 4 hours! It all happened so quickly I had to wait a whole hour before I could start pushing as her head still wasn't fully engaged and it needed to descend! And you can lose the weight easy once baby is here, I plan on going on a mega diet! Once we have a parenting thread we can all share tips on diet and exercise too :)


----------



## juless

toothfairy, so glad you're feeling better after your appointment!!
ImSoTired, sorry you had to deal with a nasty nurse.. some people have no sense of how to deal with others! I wonder why they get into professions, esp nursing!!, where you are always dealing with others!?!
afm, I've having a bit of a problem.. See OH picked baby's first name, Tessa (I saw it in a list, said it and he actually liked it. I like it too, though I keep going back and forth on names so letting him make final decision!!). I'm picking middle names. I want to go with Anne-Marie Mae, after his and my moms. Only thing is, I have a stepmom too. I am not overly close with her, but we get along well, I just don't see her a lot. They live less than 2 hours away yet visit maybe 2-3 times a year.  I never even thought about it till tonight when I realized that it might hurt her feelings. I think I'll call my dad and have a talk with him about it. Maybe he can speak to her and see how she feels. I don't want to hurt her, but I also don't want to add a third name. Plus, it would seem kinda odd or something, since our relationship isn't even close to my MIL and mom's...


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks girls!

I'm so tired.... I'm sorry you have had a bad appt. like lolly said, try not to read too much into it as I gather it doesn't mean much anyway. I think that's why they don't bother checking internally in uk!

Jules I would def speak to your dad or the baby will have such a long name to sign when she grows up!!!!!!

Lolly..... I was thinking yesterday that we're gonna need a thread for after the babies are here!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Jules I don't think she will mind tbh she will understand that it's after your mum and ya no what if she isn't ok with it sod her cz she's jus being selfish at the end of the day ya mum gave birth to you. 

Defo with you all on the diet thread I ave my bros wedding in August so I need to be in tip top condition for that, and we will b having the baby christened around then aswel cz my aunt will b coming home for a bit with my cousins to meet baby and go to my bros wedding, feel slightly awful on her really cz she has had to choose my bros wedding or mine in 2014 cz she can only afford the one but Karl's won cz she can't wait that long to meet baby Amaleigh, so tbh I don't mind and we are gunna have the christening then so everyone gets to cum ( and oh sis is in America till may anyway so it's fits in quiet well) and fingers crossed hopefully gives me tie to lose weight n tone up my legs are HORIFFIC xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i started getting pains last night in my lower back and groin after a bath i got into bed and i managed to fall asleep woke up this morning with random lower stomach pains and not much pain in my back? I would have thought i would have know this time round but i have no idea keep Thinking ooo is that labour pains then no then maybe Its horrible!


----------



## toothfairy29

Sara having seen your cute little bump I reckon you'll spring back into shape!!!

Mummy of... I know what you mean. I haven't had anything for a day or so now but thinks that's because I was told to stay off the ball and rest until knew where baby wa laying. But as you know I was having similar niggles. Try reassure yourself that it will al be doing something useful and that it might shorten the actual labour. That's what I keep telling myself! That every cramp or tightening is warning things up. I don't know if that's true but I bloody hope so!!!!!!!!!! Good luck! Hope it progresses we could do with these snowflakes staring to snow now!! We could end up with a blizzard and them all coming together!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Juless, that's a difficult one. I would probably just stick with your mum and DH's mum's names. I'm sure your stepmum would understand? I would just always be thinking "what if my dad and her break up?!" And then your daughters left with a name of her grandad's ex! Of course, that may never happen, but at least with your mum's you know they'll be your mum's and her grandmother's forever. That's just what I would think though :) and her name would be so long too!

I've been getting a lot of pains during the evening but they always die off when I go to bed. My lower back still aches a little and the bottom of my bump is sore, almost like I pulled some muscles :shrug: I'm just hoping these pains are at least doing something!

It's weird to think of our parenting thread :yipee: I swear it only seems like 5 minutes ago this thread began!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly how's your BP by the way?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Not sure hun, it was 130/86 at my 36w check up and although still a little high compared to my booking appt's, it had fallen loads since I was admitted. I should be going up to my GP surgery to have it checked really, but I feel fine so haven't bothered :blush: I have my 38w appt with the MW on Thurs anyway so hoping its still in the normal range :)


----------



## toothfairy29

:hugs:Thats good Lolly!

Has everyone got their names sorted??? I'm having a real dilemma!!!!! We had always said that we would call the baby Billy, even years before we said if we either got a dog or a baby he would be called Billy which I think is really cute and cheeky sounding. Then as got into pregnancy I would mention it to people as you do and not many liked it so it put me off a little. Then we went through lists and came up with Finley which most people like. Now I am not sure, hubby has now decided he likes Oscar!! Which my mum hates and I am not sure of. 

Everything I like he doesn't (Billy, Samuel,Harvey or Joel) everything he likes I don't (Oscar and Felix!!!). But I don't want to call him Finley just because we can't think of anything better and "it will have to do"!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

We have her name picked out (and a few others incase the name doesn't suit her) but we haven't told anyone :D I made that same mistake when pregnant with DD and got a lot of negative responses about our choices, it's strange how people think they can just give their unwanted opinions like that :wacko: you wouldn't meet a person and tell them you don't like their name, so why would you tell a parent to be the same about their name choices!? Anyway... we are keeping completely quiet this time! x


----------



## juless

We've been the same way with names. Kept changing our minds, and we have a hard time agreeing on names we both like. That's why I let DH make the final decision, cause I just couldn't decide which one "felt" right. We are keeping completely quiet on the first name too, since we don't want to deal with any comments. :)
Can't believe you're almost 38 weeks lolly!! I'll be full-term tomorrow and I can't believe it! I had a nice hot bath last night and during had a reeeeally painful contraction/BH or something, right into my cervix. I had to breathe through it! No more came though, of course! Doctor's appointment today and I think he'll check my cervix. Also going to talk to him about options for induction that don't involve anything too intrusive.


----------



## Ichisan

We decided on names early on, and once we knew the sex told everyone what our choice was so people could get over it lol. The only person who has commented was my mum but I knew she would so just ignored her grumbling and now she calls bump by her name all the time :) 
Happy term everyone who's now 37 weeks! We all seem so close now. 
Glad your BP seems to have settled lolly and you can carry on as normal with the last part of pregnancy. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their wednesday :hugs:


----------



## munch

I am with Lolly about keeping name hush unless its on an anonymous thread... Everyone has their opinion. Boys names are harder as they are very over used, well I am finding that they are. We really love Max and Liam but I worried he will have another 4 or 5 in his class at school. It's so hard. 

Toothfairy I have to say I really like Felix but DH doesn't and I also like Oscar but its very popular too. I like Billy, it's cute. Maybe you will have to wait until you see your LO. I play the name game everyday! Researching researching! It's doing my head in a bit. I think we have a winner but possibly will wait until we see him. My girls were so much easier to name &#128541;!!


----------



## munch

Lolly.... Just realised I haven't guess birth weight of my LO. I am guessing 10lbs 2oz.... Yes a whopper!! They say subsequent babies only increase in size and that boys are bigger than girls..... Hoping I am wrong and he is smaller but my girls were 10lb 2 and 9lb 6!!


----------



## munch

Actually first born was spot on 10lbs....


----------



## toothfairy29

Wow munch!! That'll be a whopper!!! 

I'm going to try get hubby to make a short list tonight and like you've all said not tell anyone!!


----------



## Baby Bell

We've not got a definite name yet, a few on a list. But we won't know till we see baba. I just hope we find a name in time. I know someone who didn't have a name for their baby for two weeks......poor wee thing:dohh:


----------



## Saradavies89

We've got our name I was gunna keep it quiet but nt care at the end of the day if you like it that's all that matters and I can't wait to meet out beautiful baby girl  Amaleigh xxxx


----------



## 2016

Well we arrived at hospital around 7:30am. When they checked me at 8am I was about 5cm. Started pushing at 9:03am and my beautiful daughter Felicity was born at 9:15am.

She weighs 7lbs 10oz and a cute 48cm. Totally utterly in love. :cloud9:

ps. If you have me on FB...shhhhh!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh wow congratulations 2016! Pictures when you got time please! :happydance:
Yeah turning into a bit of a snow shower now:kiss:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats! And a fast labour too! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

2016 said:


> Well we arrived at hospital around 7:30am. When they checked me at 8am I was about 5cm. Started pushing at 9:03am and my beautiful daughter Felicity was born at 9:15am.
> 
> She weighs 7lbs 10oz and a cute 48cm. Totally utterly in love. :cloud9:
> 
> ps. If you have me on FB...shhhhh!!!

Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance: It's snowing!!!!! Huge congratulations you were also due on the same day as me!!!! well done and a beautiful name. 

Photos are needed now! x x x x x


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats 2016! What a nice size too!

We've also been keeping our names secret too. I'm just too much of a people pleaser and I know I'll be influenced by negative responses. I am a little put out though, some family friends had their little girl last Saturday and their choice of name is exactly what our original choice of girls name (both first and second) was! A couple of months ago we decided on a different second name but I don't know if we can still use the first name. Its not like its people we actually see but I still feel a little weird. Thankfully we do have another choice of girls name if we really want to change. But boys names.... we can only agree on one and I think I'll die if someone uses it before us!!


----------



## 2016

Can't post photos until we get home. She is very cute though (biased). :)

It wasnt that short a labour...first rumblings started at 10:30pm. Started timing contractions at 1am. Pushing was quicker though as it took 40 mins last time. This time around 10 minutes! Only a slight 1st degree this time had 2nd borderline 3rd last.

She's a hungry girl though and hasn't stopped feeding since she was about 15 minutes old! The after pains are a kicker!!!! :haha:


----------



## shytwin25

congrats 2016!!! this is soo exciting :D


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats 2016!

It's starting to snow! I'm so excited! I can't wait to see posts and pictures from everyone as I'm convinced I'm going to go straight to term which leaves me with a whole month now to be jealous over everyone else's babies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay our second little Snowflake! Huge congratulations 2016 :flower:

Juless, hope your appt goes well today!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats!!! 2016 that's awesome!!!

Juless - good luck on your appointment today. And I agree with the other ladies, just use your and DH mom's names. 

DH and I haven't told anyone baby's name yet either. I finally told him that I'd agree to name our baby after him because I ordered a monogrammed bib and blanket and he was dying to see it for some reason - even though I hadn't told him about it. Well he saw it and got all emotional but I reminded him that I did not want him to tell anyone, including his darn mother.

We did have to have a conversation last night about the fact that no one will be in the room when I labor - only him. It will not be a circus act with people standing around watching and I let him know that I don't want anyone ringing the alarm and notifying the world when I go into labor either. I'm not going to tell anyone b/c I just want it to be me, him and baby enjoying our first intimate family moments without people gawking or asking, is he here yet??

Just noticed - both of the snowflakes that were born were due on Dec. 4 - that's my due date! Sooooo jealous!!! Do share your secrets!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats 2016! Great job!

I have to say I'm going to be jealous as well because I feel like I have a long road ahead of me yet. Though I truly hope not! Can't wait for my snowflake.

DH and I have decided on a name and so far haven't changes our minds but we haven't told anyone as I don't want criticism and I may see the baby and change my mind, so I don't want there to be any confuseion. But DH and I have decided on Caitlyn Isabel. :flower:


----------



## LillyLee

ImSoTired said:


> DH and I have decided on a name and so far haven't changes our minds but we haven't told anyone as I don't want criticism and I may see the baby and change my mind, so I don't want there to be any confuseion. But DH and I have decided on Caitlyn Isabel. :flower:

Love it! DH and I keep changing our mind about the baby's name. I've latched onto a specific name that I love but DH says it's too old fashioned. Then he saw a movie made this year where the little girl had that name and he's completely changed his mind about it! (Glad the little girl wasn't a spoiled brat in the movie though). I've told about 2 people and get blank stares back. Not even a "Wow, that's unique (and in my head I'm thinking how ugly that is)" comments. So people are just going to have to deal with it I guess.


----------



## toothfairy29

I can't believe we're all actually going to have babies over the next few weeks???

Sometimes it feels almost like I'm playing a game if anyone knows what I mean? I find it hard to get my head round that a baby is actually in there and that we'll have a new person living in the house! Does this make sense?? You go for your checks, see the scan, listen to the heart, feel it move but the reality just doesn't sink in!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I know what you mean :lol: I really can't get my head around the fact I'll be holding our newborn in 2 weeks (or less, hopefully not more!). It just doesn't seem real yet :wacko:

Went and got fitted for my nursing bras today, which was hard as my bump is still quite high, so I just hope they still fit once bubs is here! I am now officially ready for her arrival. C'monnnn baby, mama's ready now!


----------



## 2016

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Congrats!!! 2016 that's awesome!!!
> 
> Juless - good luck on your appointment today. And I agree with the other ladies, just use your and DH mom's names.
> 
> DH and I haven't told anyone baby's name yet either. I finally told him that I'd agree to name our baby after him because I ordered a monogrammed bib and blanket and he was dying to see it for some reason - even though I hadn't told him about it. Well he saw it and got all emotional but I reminded him that I did not want him to tell anyone, including his darn mother.
> 
> We did have to have a conversation last night about the fact that no one will be in the room when I labor - only him. It will not be a circus act with people standing around watching and I let him know that I don't want anyone ringing the alarm and notifying the world when I go into labor either. I'm not going to tell anyone b/c I just want it to be me, him and baby enjoying our first intimate family moments without people gawking or asking, is he here yet??
> 
> Just noticed - both of the snowflakes that were born were due on Dec. 4 - that's my due date! Sooooo jealous!!! Do share your secrets!

Well I had no signs whatsoever. Baby was 2/5ths engaged the day before but she had been more engaged a couple weeks ago and popped out.
The consultant told me to try the "hots" to get her out - "hot bath, hot curry, hot sex". I had a pretty hot bath with 4 drops each clary sage and lavender. Had dinner and took an EPO. DTD (not so hot but we tried :haha:) around 9:30pm and I went to bed straight after. By 10:30pm the first rumblings started.
I skipped the curry and I'm glad I did cos I would have done curry farts throughout! :blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

LillyLee said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have decided on a name and so far haven't changes our minds but we haven't told anyone as I don't want criticism and I may see the baby and change my mind, so I don't want there to be any confuseion. But DH and I have decided on Caitlyn Isabel. :flower:
> 
> Love it! DH and I keep changing our mind about the baby's name. I've latched onto a specific name that I love but DH says it's too old fashioned. Then he saw a movie made this year where the little girl had that name and he's completely changed his mind about it! (Glad the little girl wasn't a spoiled brat in the movie though). I've told about 2 people and get blank stares back. Not even a "Wow, that's unique (and in my head I'm thinking how ugly that is)" comments. So people are just going to have to deal with it I guess.Click to expand...

I'm kinda the same. I love old fashioned names. I never even mentioned one of them to DH that I LOVE because I know DH wouldn't approve. It was one of my great grandmother's names- Stella. I think it's so cute and it's regaining popularity now a days. But the name I always wanted- because it's another of my great grandmother's names is Isabel. So I used that as the middle. I rattled off a bunch of names I wasn't sure about but I thought were pretty and DH heard Caitlyn and loved it. So I put them together and it's really grown on me. So fx'd I still feel that way when baby is born.

I also can't believe that I'll have my first baby in a few short weeks. What a change I'm in for! But it's exciting and I can't wait to see her. 

Nursing bras:dohh: I know my boobs have grown and I'm afraid of what size I'll be now. I am dreading going to buy my nursing bras. That is one of the last things I have to do and I'm not looking forward to it. I may out it off until after the birth unless my mother or someone gets a hold of me and makes me do it sooner.I kind of hope she does so it'll get done but at the same time I don't want to. Make any sense?:shrug: Hormones, maybe...


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats 2016!! 

I am 12 days away from induction! We have our names picked out and I really hope they fit the babies because we can't agree on _anything_ else!! We told my immediate family and my MIL, but haven't told anyone else. My friends get so annoyed!! 

We are naming them Emma Grace and Owen James. Nothing weird or unusual. I think my friends are wondering if the names are really weird since I wont tell.


----------



## toothfairy29

Lovely names San Fran!

2016. How do you feel? Are you going home today?


----------



## ttc_lolly

2016 - curry farts :rofl: hahahaha! That's the main reason I don't know if I want to try eating a hot curry/spicy food, because the last thing I need is for spicy farts throughout labour. And if I do accidentally let a number 2 out I imagine it'd be so much more embarrassing being a smelly spicy one :lol: sorry ladies, far TMI there!!

Imsotired, I would try get at least one or two nursing bras before baby arrives. I didn't get any with DD and thought I would be ok with normal/sport bras and it was a mistake. As soon as my milk came in my boobs were huge, like double the size, and I could barely fit in my normal bras!

Shan, those names are beautiful :) I really like traditional names, I'm not a big fan of quirky or anything to ''out there''. We have another lovely simple name for this little lady, I just hope it suits her too!


----------



## 2016

Toothfairy...I feel fab! Just waiting to be discharged now. Being preggers is awful for me with SPD and a bad bladder/kidney infection at the end so I'm instantly in 90% LESS pain than I was yesterday.

ttc_lolly. Must admit there was a fair bit of poo from me. :blush so than heavens it didnt smell of much. I delivered standing up so could see little droppings plopping on the floor but the MWs just whisked it away no fuss. It's natural and unavoidable anyway.


----------



## ImSoTired

ttc_lolly said:


> 2016 - curry farts :rofl: hahahaha! That's the main reason I don't know if I want to try eating a hot curry/spicy food, because the last thing I need is for spicy farts throughout labour. And if I do accidentally let a number 2 out I imagine it'd be so much more embarrassing being a smelly spicy one :lol: sorry ladies, far TMI there!!
> 
> Imsotired, I would try get at least one or two nursing bras before baby arrives. I didn't get any with DD and thought I would be ok with normal/sport bras and it was a mistake. As soon as my milk came in my boobs were huge, like double the size, and I could barely fit in my normal bras!
> 
> Shan, those names are beautiful :) I really like traditional names, I'm not a big fan of quirky or anything to ''out there''. We have another lovely simple name for this little lady, I just hope it suits her too!

How will I know what size to get before my milk comes in then? I know they've already grown and gotten heavier but I don't know about what they'll look like when they fill with milk. I do have 2 nursing bras but they are actually already feeling tight and I know I'm in need of bigger ones and really don't want them squished when they may be painful. Should I get a size bigger or what?


----------



## san fran shan

I got one nursing bra that looks like a sports bra with the hooks that let it flap down and just got XL. Then I got a couple nursing tank tops. When I get real nursing bras (like the kind I can wear when I got back to work) I want to get nice ones and want to be sure on the size, so I am just going to wait til after the boobies decide what they want to do.


----------



## ImSoTired

san fran shan said:


> I got one nursing bra that looks like a sports bra with the hooks that let it flap down and just got XL. Then I got a couple nursing tank tops. When I get real nursing bras (like the kind I can wear when I got back to work) I want to get nice ones and want to be sure on the size, so I am just going to wait til after the boobies decide what they want to do.

Thats the kind I have but they are already a little restricting so I'm sure they won't work after my milk comes in.


----------



## kitty2385

Congrats 2016!!!! So exciting! Looking forward to pics! X


----------



## daydream

ImSoTired said:


> Congrats 2016! Great job!
> 
> I have to say I'm going to be jealous as well because I feel like I have a long road ahead of me yet. Though I truly hope not! Can't wait for my snowflake.
> 
> DH and I have decided on a name and so far haven't changes our minds but we haven't told anyone as I don't want criticism and I may see the baby and change my mind, so I don't want there to be any confuseion. But DH and I have decided on Caitlyn Isabel. :flower:

That's my sisters first name (with the same spelling too!). So I'm biased but Love it!


----------



## Chloe597

Imsotired, love the name caitlyn! I actually suggested that to DH a while back, but he wasn't on board. 

Sanfran - also love your names...nice and simple. 

2016 - huge congrats! Sounds like a pretty good labor. LOL about the poo and curry farts...i'm sure doctors don't think twice about poo or farts during labor as it must be so common!

I think we have settled on a name for my LO...although we aren't telling friends/family, I can tell you guys...its a mouthful...Gabriella Serafina. Serafina after DH's great grandmother who he was very close with, and Gabriella because it is nice and elegant, and has an endless supply of nicknames. I dont love how the 2 names flow together, but oh well. Not much goes well with Serafina as a middle name, and I told him i didn't want that as the first name. I think i will call her Gabby or Ella, depending on her personality.


----------



## daydream

Congrats to 2016!!

San Fran - beautiful names! And that's the exact same thing I did for nursing bras. I don't want to buy the expensive nice ones until my boobs settle into the size they'll be.

We picked our name and announced it when we found out the sex. We've gotten wonderful response and I just love when other people gush about how excited they are for Harrison to come or ask how Harrison is doing.


----------



## LillyLee

SanFran--love your name choices

daydream--Harrison was going to be our pick if this baby was a boy, so obviously love that one.

Chloe--I really think Gabriella Serefina flows quite nicely. The first thing I thought when I read it was "so elegant". It really does sound like a princess name.


----------



## toothfairy29

Daydream Harrison is my sons bet friends name and its lovely! Am definitely going to try get hubby to talk seriously about a name tonight. Or at least short list a couple!

2016 I am sooooooo scared of pooing an labour in front of hubby! I know that's mad but I'll be so embarrassed especially as I've had diarreah for the past few weeks!!!!!!! Sorry tmi! 

Do you ladies know if you clear most of it in early labour usually? I can't remember back to mine!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I must say that I absolutely LOVE the names you ladies have picked out!!!

I am dying over here at the "spicy farts" and the thought of a spicy smelling poo during labor almost made me fall out of my chair laughing. I do hope I can avoid doing this. 

2016 so glad you and little one are doing well. And I'll have to mention the hot bath and hot sex to DH. Going to give it a go tonight although we've been DTD pretty regularly already with not even the slightest BH afterwards. 

I haven't gotten the slightest clue about buying a nursing bra, how do you know what size to get when you don't know how big your boobs will be??? I'm such a FTM, I have no clue :dohh:

And I got all :happydance: at the thought of a parenting thread. It has been such a great journey with you ladies, can't wait to experience motherhood with you as well!


----------



## Ichisan

Congrats 2016! So exciting to see some babies arriving although I am now a bit jealous as missus seems far too comfy :haha: 
Lovely names everyone I love hearing the reasons behind peoples name choices. Realised I didnt tell you our choice which is Ruri Emi :kiss: 
Think I will try some more persuading her out this evening, ive been really uncomfortable all day and just feeling slightly fed up now. Especially as my 6 yr old DD seems to be on a mission to annoy and id have more patience if I wasnt feeling so pregnant :dohh:


----------



## toothfairy29

Here in the uk you can get measured for nursing bra. I have a lovely lingerie shop in the village where I live similar to bravissimo and I always get from there as I have big boobs! I'm same size as through pregnancy but the nursing bra she measured me for has extra fasteners across the back and the cups and full with lots of stretch to allow for milk to come in. She only advised me to buy one and to go back after a couple of weeks when milk has settled and don't have bump expanding ribs


----------



## GenYsuperlady

OOOH! Snowflake #2 is here! :happydance: Congrats 2016 -- I'll have to try the hot bath/hot sex thing as well! Did you do the EPO vaginally or ingest?

I also got super excited at the thought of the parenting thread...how nice to know I'll have all of you wonderful ladies to connect with on the issues that arise during our new chapters! :flower: And yes, there will be weight loss success in that thread as well!

I love everyone's names -- we have also kept ours quiet, and recently, we have both backtracked on our boys name. Luckily, even though we are technically team yellow, we are quite confident this LO is pink after an ultrasound tech at my work let the "she" word slip when taking a peek around week 18. The tech tried to correct herself but that, coupled with the fact that my DH looked during the 20 week scan and "couldn't tell" makes me pretty sure we will be good with our girls name: Summer Navani. Yes, Summer...for a Winter baby. It is just such a happy, bright name! And Navani is the middle name of my DH's grandmother from Papua New Guinea.

Well my MW appt yesterday was good and crap at the same time. Turns out my regular MW won't be back until Nov 26th (!) so this baby is not allowed to come until then. The other MW I saw was...fine....but we didn't really care for her much and I didn't like her bedside manner. She did do a quick scan and showed baby was head down (didn't comment on position or engagement anymore than that, but I'm still carrying pretty darn high.) She also checked my cervix (roughly!) and I'm 70% effaced and 1.5cm dilated. So, not much change since my little episode of pre-term labor. I have to see her one more time next week, then my wonderful MW is back after that and baby is welcome to make an appearance then. :baby:

I wanted to share one of the quick maternity photos that DH and I had done with a friend who is a photographer. I love how it captures exactly how DH and I feel about this time in our lives :cloud9: Hopefully DH doesn't mind his picture being splashed around the internet....:haha:

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/maturnityphotos-7-1.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

GenY, what a beautiful photo :cloud9: you guys look so happy!

ImSoTired - do you not have any places that measure you over there? I got measured today and the assistant said you should be able to fit a fist inside of the cup (along with your breast!) and this will allow enough room for growth when your milk comes in and also breast pads.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aw Gen, what a lovely photo. Please share some more.

Congratulations 2016! No messing with you! Can't wait for your photos too.

On the subject of nursing bras - I got fitted for mine today. I've bought 2 but can obviously are them back if they don't fit when the time comes. My advice would be to go for a proper fitting (UK ladies, mine was in bravissimo and they were excellent) because they know what they are doing. They recommend going about 38/52 and will chose a bra with 'room for growth'. They really are not the most flattering of items but actually quite comfy and I also bought some sleepwear with integral bras. I look on them as a necessary evil!


----------



## ImSoTired

ttc_lolly said:


> GenY, what a beautiful photo :cloud9: you guys look so happy!
> 
> ImSoTired - do you not have any places that measure you over there? I got measured today and the assistant said you should be able to fit a fist inside of the cup (along with your breast!) and this will allow enough room for growth when your milk comes in and also breast pads.

I'm sure we do somewhere. I'm not exactly sure where I could go that sells nursing bras. It's also probably on the pricey side. I guess I'll just go and see if I can't guestimate what size I'll be but keep the receipt and tags on in case it doesn't fit. I'll figure it out.

I agree GenY the pic is beautiful and you both look so happy:flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

ttc_lolly said:


> GenY, what a beautiful photo :cloud9: you guys look so happy!
> 
> ImSoTired - do you not have any places that measure you over there? I got measured today and the assistant said you should be able to fit a fist inside of the cup (along with your breast!) and this will allow enough room for growth when your milk comes in and also breast pads.

Oh GEEZ...a fist PLUS the boob?? I'm screwed. I'm already in XL nursing sports bras....I think this will be an issue tackled post-birth, mostly because I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Bay

Congrats 2016! Sounds like an awesome birth :)

Geny - lovely photo. You two look so cute and happy together.


----------



## daydream

GenY - that photo is SO SWEET! Makes me smile


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow congratulations 2016! Amazing! :)

Beautiful pic, Geny :)

It's getting so exciting on here! I want to see a live birth thread soon! 

Bought everything for my hospital bag so just gotta get packing. Can't believe there will be a little baby here soon x


----------



## toothfairy29

Lovely photo gen!! 

Finally got hubby to sit and make a short list for names. Feel better now!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

massive congrats 2016 i am soo jealous!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LOL GenY I'm sure you'll be fine after a few days. Your breasts swell so much when your milk first comes in and then the solid, swollen feeling goes down :thumbup:


----------



## munch

Congrats 2016.... Sounds like you were an absolute star during labour! Well done. Welcome to the world little Felicity!! 

Lovely pic GenY! Captures the moment and you both look super excited! 

I have been wearing my nursing bras from dd2 for the last few months. I find them super comfy and they were pretty expensive so I am glad I don't need to worry about getting anymore! They are the Bravado brand. 

Loving all the names. Some great choices there! 

My mum is coming back home from the UK today!!! So so excited to see her as its been a long 6 weeks with out her around! DD's are super excited as well. 

Just remember not to have your baths too hot as its recommended not to while pregnant...stay well x


----------



## munch

toothfairy29 said:


> Wow munch!! That'll be a whopper!!!
> 
> I'm going to try get hubby to make a short list tonight and like you've all said not tell anyone!!

Yes exactly! Mostly to do with genetics.... My grandfather was 13 lbs!! And his mother was fairly little and had him naturally (no real other choices back then except for death in child birth), she also carried twins prior to my grandfather that were 8 pounds each!!!! That's 16 lbs of baby, unbelievable!!


----------



## Chloe597

Woo hoo! fist + boob! As an A cup currently, I can't wait to have more than a small handful up there :haha: I think i've grown to a B cup by now, although i'm still stuffing into my A's. I'm actually thinking about stopping by the store after work today so i can get a more comfortable bra to wear without the damn wire and padding that my current bras have. Maybe i'll pick up a nursing one too for the hospital.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Man, I haven't been an A cup since 7th grade! Lolly - thanks for the reassurance that the boob+fist size only lasts a little while!

Symptom spotting: TONS of watery discharge today, to the point that it went through my undies and I have a little wet spot in the crotch of my scrubs (thank god not visible). Either I'm leaking amniotic fluid or I'm slowly pissing myself throughout the day. Disappointed to say that it is likely the second option...been having a hard time keeping my urine in my bladder lately. I choked on a bit of pasta last night while out to dinner with friends and fully peed myself a little right there at the table while I was coughing. Black pants = smart idea. No one noticed.

And thanks for all the nice comments on the pic...I just love how happy we look. The rest are so posed and maternity-photo-esque....this one was truly representative of us just goofing around and being excited :)


----------



## expatttc

2016, congratulations!!! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!

Blu, lovely to hear about DH and finding out about baby&#8217;s name :) I&#8217;m with you -- I only want DH in the room with me (absolutely), and also for right away afterwards as well, but I don&#8217;t think that will happen...since we will have my parents and also his parents and sister visiting from Italy. At least the hospital only lets them in 2 at a time!! I&#8217;ll just let them fight it out over who should come in first, I think!!

For us, we have a girls name, but boys we are still debating on...a few ideas, definitely, but every time I keep trying them on for size, I just keep saying baby. DH really doesn&#8217;t want us to share with anyone, so I&#8217;m keeping quiet...but LOVING the names on here...ours will be Italian, but has to be easy enough to use globally&#8230;

Funny about the poo! In front of the docs, I&#8217;d be fine, but in front of DH? I don&#8217;t think that I would ever hear the end of it!

I bought my nursing bras two weeks ago, since I needed new bras anyway, and the store I went to had a HUGE sale on. They&#8217;re fitting great now at the largest setting -- apparently it&#8217;s not only the cup that changes (bigger, so I can fit a fist in if I want to now, because they&#8217;re stretchy) BUT it&#8217;s also the strap that goes around you. Our rib size will shrink down 2 sizes after we give birth, so if you do buy one now, make sure it&#8217;s fitting on the biggest clasps in the back, since you&#8217;ll have to cinch it in a bit after baby comes (according to the ladies at the shop, who were lovely). If I want more / different sizes afterwards, I&#8217;ll buy them then.

Munch -- 13 lbs????? Your great gran was a HERO.

GenY lovely photo of the two of you!!

Love the idea of moving on together to a parenting thread :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats 2016! So exciting!!


----------



## juless

LillyLee said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have decided on a name and so far haven't changes our minds but we haven't told anyone as I don't want criticism and I may see the baby and change my mind, so I don't want there to be any confuseion. But DH and I have decided on Caitlyn Isabel. :flower:
> 
> Love it! DH and I keep changing our mind about the baby's name. I've latched onto a specific name that I love but DH says it's too old fashioned. Then he saw a movie made this year where the little girl had that name and he's completely changed his mind about it! (Glad the little girl wasn't a spoiled brat in the movie though). I've told about 2 people and get blank stares back. Not even a "Wow, that's unique (and in my head I'm thinking how ugly that is)" comments. So people are just going to have to deal with it I guess.Click to expand...


LillyLee - Just wanted to say that I see her name will be Annabelle! My neice has that name and I think it's so lovely! Please don't let people's reactions bother you! :)
2016 - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! :D Can't wait to see photos of your little one and so glad it went smoothly for you both! :D
GenY - LOVE that photo, so sweet!! :D

afm, doctor didn't end up checking me, but will next week. He said he'll do a sweep as well! That will be on Tuesday. My blood pressure has slowly been getting a little higher but nothing to be concerned about. Also, doctor usually says baby sounds great, but this time asked if she's been very active since her heartrate was a little high. It was in the afternoon and that tends to be her active time. (Might have been because I had some mini chocolate bars on the drive in too!). He didn't seem concerned but now I'm paranoid!!! Hope she's okay in there, she's been moving lots tonight though so she must be, right?
We discussed induction and he's not overly comfortable doing that for a VBAC, but is willing to give me sweeps and such. He did let me know I can push back the c-section date if I would like, to allow more time. The only thing for me is that I worry to go overdue. DD seemed to grow so much those two weeks I went over and I don't want to go through what I did during her birth! I think I will keep the date and hope I go into labor before it. If I reach the 3rd, I'll go with the section. It's such a big decision and so hard to make!! It blows my mind that at the latest, LO will be in my arms in less than 3 weeks and that I only have 2 doctor's appointments left (unless there's some extra reason for one)!!!!!!!

As for names, I love all of the choices everyone has!! We've decided on Tessa Anne-Marie Mae. :) My first daughter is Rosalina Theodora, middle name after my step-father's amazing mother I loved very much.


----------



## LillyLee

Thanks Juless. Im so excited for you and how soon youll get to see LO. I also think it just depends on each baby. My brother was three weeks early and near ten pounds. We like the name Annabelle but I'm trying to convince DH to be okay with Flora as that's my absolute favorite name. 

I had some really intense Braxton hicks today walking to the car. As they were happening this little girl was grinding her head down into my cervix. She hasn't dropped so I'm still crazy short of breath and then having to stop to breath through the tightness of contraction followed up by cervical twinges and gasping got me a few funny looks today. Midwife says I'm measuring big at almost 37 weeks so hopefully this means an earlier delivery and not so much a chunky baby. 

The constipation has relieved itself and now become diahrea for the past two days. Add that to the constant nausea I've been having and I'm feeling pretty crappy and miserable. Smells in general are not agreeing with me right now and I feel like if I could just vomit I might actually feel better. Sorry for TMI.


----------



## Beanonorder

Chloe597 said:


> Woo hoo! fist + boob! As an A cup currently, I can't wait to have more than a small handful up there :haha: I think i've grown to a B cup by now, although i'm still stuffing into my A's. I'm actually thinking about stopping by the store after work today so i can get a more comfortable bra to wear without the damn wire and padding that my current bras have. Maybe i'll pick up a nursing one too for the hospital.

I'm with you on this one! My boobs have basically not changed this entire pregnancy - talk about major disappointment! Dh thinks they're a bit 'heavier' but they aren't any bigger :nope:

I'm also on the same page as other ladies about pooing in front of dh. Right now I think doing something embarrassing in front of him is my biggest fear about labour! He keeps telling me I'm being ridiculous but I can't help it!


----------



## trgirl308

Yea.... at that point you could really care less about who sees you doing what... and your DH is busy feeling really bad about how much pain you're in...


----------



## juless

LillyLee - LOVE the name Flora! :D Would love a name like that, but DH wouldn't like it I bet *sigh* He's so picky, lol!

When you're in the middle of it all and pushing you honestly don't give a damn what the heck is going on with your bodily functions! At least I didn't! My body took over and all I was doing was trying to push that baby out! DH did mention later I did poo, but only when I was wondering about if I did or not as I hadn't noticed. He didn't tease me though, I think he felt bad for what I had gone through!


----------



## 2016

It really doesn't matter if you poop ladies. I explained to DH before our son was born its not the same as losing bowel control or deciding you are going to squat in the street and poo. As baby moves down the birth canal their head squeezes out anything that was sitting in the back passage. So in effect baby is pushing the poo out, not you.

And as a big incentive - my BF was so afraid to poop while pushing she kept holding back and ended up pushing for almost 3 hours. Trust me pushing is exhausting and something you really would like to complete in as short a time as possible!
Desipte holding back she pooped anyway. :dohh:
The MWs are so discrete - they don't pull faces, it's not a dirty job for them. Why is all the water/CM/blood not seen as embarrassing but poo is?
Also although DH watched LO bring born yesterday he said he didn't see any poop! Now he's not the sort of man to spare my feelings so if there was poop he would have said. But there was poop and a fair bit of it! Yet those MWs are clearly experts at keeping our dignity. :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

Congrats 2016!! So exciting.

My doc checked me at my appt today, and I'm "fingertip" dialated, cervix is soft and thinning, and my baby is in the birth canal (is there a word for that?). Waiting game anyone? :coffee: I'm to the point where I almost can't handle it anymore -- I'm just in so much pain. I know it's a bit early for her to come but I wish my water would just break already.


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies!

No more snow yet then!? I was so excited to open the post!

2016 and trgirl..... How much weight have you lost since having the baby?


----------



## 2016

I gained 31lbs total and about 24 hours after giving birth I'm 12lbs down. :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

2016 said:


> I gained 31lbs total and about 24 hours after giving birth I'm 12lbs down. :)

Well THAT is lovely to hear!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## toothfairy29

It certainly is! 

How was 1st night at home?


----------



## Saradavies89

No change for me today still just plodding along, that was a old weight drop 2016 how much did baby weigh again? 

Well this morning I was letting out the ducks and seen one of them laying a egg and thought you poor thing, THEN it his me that will be me in a few weeks arghhhhhh!!!! Xxxx


----------



## joeliza24

Congrats to the new mommies!

Jules: my baby's heart rate has been high two weeks in a row. Last week the doc said that a baby's heart rate tends to rise when their head is touched (she'd just touched it to feel whether he was head down) and so she waited a little while and it went down to normal. I saw a nurse practitioner this week and the same thing happened - she felt his head then checked his heart rate and said it was high so waited until it regulated. I mentioned the docs theory from last week but she didn't agree or deny, which of course made me worry. Next week I plan to ask the doc to check his rate before doing anything else. 

Fingers crossed that our little one's spikes are perfectly normal.


----------



## 2016

Toothfairy...it wasnt great TBH. I only got an hours sleep so feel like hell having only had 2 hours broken sleep the night before and giving birth in between! She's a hungry girl!

sarahdavies...she weighed 7lbs 10oz.


----------



## Saradavies89

Great weight then  wwww makes me all excited bu t then depressed thinking 4 and a half weeks is ages and could still be even longer :-( xxxxx


----------



## juless

Whoohoo! Full term today and only 2 1/2 weeks till c-section date! I have a feeling this little one won't make an appearance earlier... even though I sometimes get some pretty strong contractions and cervix pressure. Either way, I just can't wait until she's born! :D


----------



## stark18

2016- I'm jealous the reason you have had no sleep is because you have your lo:haha: 

I can barely sleep at all. The pressure is getting more frequent and lasting longer but still no consistent contractions. I don't like to complain but I'm not sure how I'm going to make through another week of work. The good news is the longest I will have is 11 days so I'm getting there!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on 37 weeks today Jules! Me too! Feeling some weird low cramping today that is very uncomfortable. Other than that, nothing is new. Baby was a bit quiet yesterday but I can still feel her she must be sleepy. I am hoping to meet her in about 2 weeks or so though I have awful luck and I'll probably go overdue. Doctor said on Tues that nothing was happening so fx'd it all happens pretty quickly.

2016 I've gained 32 lbs as of Tues so I am excited to hear that you're down 12 lbs after birth! Exciting and I hope you get some sleep!

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey ladies iv just got back from my scan and drs appointment. Baby is doing well on the scan. Got bloods taken to check my liver function as i been quite itchy in the evenings.......mw just phoned and bloods came back normal:happydance:
Got to do a Gtt tomorrow as my amniotic fluid is slightly high, so just to double check its not diabetes. Quite nervous just cause iv not had time to prepare myself. Got to fast from 10 pm tonight. 
Also got an extra scan next week, the doctor suggested it to keep my stress levels down. I'm feeling very looked after at the moment!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy full term I'm so and jukes!

Bell glad all was good at your scan and bloods. Have you had the gtt already? I had is and was really nervous but it wasn't bad at all. I worried for nothing. Am really glad they're taking special care of you after what you've been through.

Anyone else feeling down? Just feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever and will end up 2 wks late and induced!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well my watery discharge kept on coming overnight, was pink/blood tinged at times. Called the MW on call and she had me go into the hospital...juuuust had the test and it's positive for amniotic fluid.
So....baby is coming, sometime soon. Will prob get stuck with pitocin as I've been leaking for nearly 24 hours and not contracting very hard.
Fingers crossed no c-section!!! Will keep updating :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh gen!!!! Yippee!!!! Will be checking in here every 5 minutes now. At least this will stop you working now!!!!! 

Lots of luck and love for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

GenYsuperlady said:


> Well my watery discharge kept on coming overnight, was pink/blood tinged at times. Called the MW on call and she had me go into the hospital...juuuust had the test and it's positive for amniotic fluid.
> So....baby is coming, sometime soon. Will prob get stuck with pitocin as I've been leaking for nearly 24 hours and not contracting very hard.
> Fingers crossed no c-section!!! Will keep updating :)

Wow GenY congrats! I hope they take good care of you and get that baby out soon without a c section. I know its probably a litte nervewracking and scary but I can't help but be a little jealous. Nothing is happening for me and, like toothairy, I feel as though nothing will happen and I'm going to be late.:wacko: Can't wait to hear an update asd see another beautiful snowflake born! Best of luck to you and I hope I'm next!


----------



## toothfairy29

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay GenY that's great another snowflake on the way!:happydance: let us know how you get on.

Toothfairy this is the first time I'm having the Gtt, glad to hear its not too bad, hopefully il just read my book and get over with quickly lol


----------



## juless

Oh wow GenY!!! Hoping it all goes smoothly for you! :D
Yesterday and this morning I kept feeling like I was leaking something, but when I checked didn't seem like anything was there! I think it's just more discharge or something. Have been having some cramping on and off too, some last night that were damn painful! Nothing coming of it though. I'm hoping SO BADLY something happens soon!! I'm getting to the end of my rope being pregnant right now. Horrid sciatica pain last night and just dealing with a cranky 2 year old I can hardly keep up with is driving me nuts!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Thanks for all the good vibes ladies!!! 
Baby doing well, pitocin starting in a few mins, then I can start walking around. Midwife says she will be as patient as possible to try and avoid cesarean. Poor DH has diarrhea from neves! I'm surprisingly calm (in denial?).
Just soooo hoping for a vaginal birth!


----------



## kitty2385

ooh Gen!!! So exciting!! Keep us posted as much as you can because we are all overly excited to meet the snowflakes!! :D xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Good luck GenY - I'm thinking of you and hoping all goes well. Look forward to seeing a photo of your snowflake very soon x


----------



## expatttc

GenY :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I've been trying to get rid of some of the clutter in my parents house this morning, and now sitting taking a break, baby is puuuuushing down. Goodness. Hope I haven't overdone it! Will just sit back for the rest of the afternoon with a bottle of water I think, and take it easy at yoga tonite...


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow good luck geny, hope it goes well!

I wonder who the first official December baby will be, I can't believe it's only November 15th and we've got babies already!! Was thinking I might have a January baby if he comes late!


----------



## toothfairy29

Where's our lolly?? She's been quiet today?


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck, GenY! I hope you get your vaginal birth!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi girls, I was wondering where Lolly was too. I looked at her journal and read that she has gone into hospital for overnight monitoring as her bp was up again. Sounds like things are stabilising a bit as she relaxes so I'm sure she will be back online soon.


----------



## Baby Bell

I hope Lollys Bp comes back down again and she gets back home with her wee girl :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Aw hope you're ok lolly xx


----------



## stark18

I now know why I was meant to be a procrastinator. Now that I have everything ready for our baby girl to be here I have absolutely no patience to wait these next 11 days lol!

GenY- wishing you the best and hoping things are going good for you and progressing nicely!

Lolly- hope BP is behaving for you now.


----------



## munch

Good luck GenY!! How exciting x 

I was reading thread wondering where Lolly was too. Hope your bp improved Lolly! 

I had MW appt yest and my bp is a little high also. Been taking it at home and have to report if it gets to a certain level. 

Juless your c section date isn't far! Mine is the week after. It's a weird wondering if you will go into labour before hand, what the outcome of that will be etc Its such a waiting game! I don't think I want to go into labour as I would probably end up with another emergency c section. 

Hope your all coping with ongoing uncomfortable, waiting and wondering!! X


----------



## Fifipots

Ooh it gets more exciting every time I log on, can't believe we're on baby number 3 already!!

I already know mine wont be coming anytime soon and I'll just have to keep reading all about everyone else popping their sprogs!!

One bit of excitement, or perhaps not......... ,my boobs have started to leak!!! Bloody great! Not


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I think leaky boobs are great!!! More breastfeeding success likely.

So exciting to know a whole crowd of you are waiting on this little bundle!!

Pitocin is going and I've been walking, rocking on all 4's, etc trying to make sure baby gets anterior (most of pain in back). Contractions are steady at every 2 mins but not very strong.i won't have my cervix checked until I'm having more pain/wanting epidural, etc. 

DH and I are just kicking it!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

GenY sorry to hear your having back to back labour......it's not the best, fingers crossed LO will turn for you. Ohh so excited!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow GenY so exciting!!! Good luck, good luck, good luck!!

Thanks for your well wishes ladies :hugs: had my 38w MW appt and my BP was up again but more worrying, the baby's heart rate was insanely fast. It was 190bpm+ and not settling down (the MW explained it shouldn't be any higher than 160 at this stage of pregnancy :wacko:). Admitted straight to hospital for monitoring :( hate it here but it's the best place for us, I'm just missing DD lots. Baby's heart rate has come down alot, is between 155-165 but my BP is just silly high.

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/66B2AD57-9821-4E87-926A-0817E1EBDD63-1896-000000EFAF3FFF50.jpg 

:roll::shock: I'm definitely going on labetolol tonight to try get it down, and then we see what happens from there in the morning. Happy 38 weeks to me, lol!


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs: lolly


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey snowflakes!

Wow so excited for you GenY!

Hope your bp goes down Lolly.

Afm- I had another horrid night. Couldn't sleep. Had hot shower but it didn't help. DH decided.to give it a go dtd then I had another shower but still couldn't sleep. Noticed a little blood in my urine when I went to bathroom. Nothing accompanied it so I tried to go back to sleep. Managed to get in a little.sleep between a million trips to bathroom but no more blood. When I woke up I felt crampy and when I went to bathroom I had bright red blood when I wiped. 

Phone Dr and told to come in for exam. More blood all in my urine but no more blood when she checked. She wrote it off as a bladder infection but im not convinced. Not happy. Im now 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Go back tomorrow for scan. Doc did say baby is head down.


----------



## joeliza24

Another snowflake on the way!!! Congrats genY! Wishing you the non csection birth you're after, but above all a healthy and happy baby! xx


----------



## persephona

Wow 2 babies?!?!?!

OMG is sooo real now!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LillyLee

GenY so exciting. I've been stalking thread all day!

Lolly :hugs: hope everything calms down.

Had my GBS test yesterday so hoping that comes back negative. Come on snowflakes! Make it snow!!!

Blu I'm sorry...hope you get the answers you're looking for. If its a bladder infection did you get any antibiotics? Aren't those supposed to hurt?


----------



## munch

Lolly sending vibes for your bp to come down.... It's a bit high &#128530;! 

Blu I dont think a bladder infection would cause bright red blood. Usually other symptoms like Lilly said, pain, frequent urination (but that's pregnancy in general), increase temp. Blood in urine is a obvious sign but sometimes urine samples can be contaminated with blood from else where.... I guess you should wait a see if any more bleeding and go back if concern.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lolly I hope all goes well.:hugs: So sorry you are in the hospital but hoping they take great care of you and baby. I hope your BP returns to a safe and normal range.

Blu_ I hope that everything is ok. It's good you've at least been checked and they are aware of the issue. I would just keep my eye on it. Congrats on the dilation and effacement. I'm sure that there is nothing going on with me as usual.:wacko: I have some mild cramping or something but maybe gas for all I know. Hard to tell sometimes. 

GenY I hope you are doing well and you meet your baby soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

Can't wait for your news gen!!

Lolly try relax flower xxxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Sounds like bloody show to me?
Lolly - in glad baby's heart rate is back down and they are watching you closely!!!

Here things are progressing, the rest of my amniotic sac ruptured with a gush about an hour ago, which is great news that the pitocin is doing its job!!

I sent DH home for a brain break too as he has ADD and would go nuts sitting in one place. I need him refreshed for the hard part!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Oooh Gen, so exciting! I'll be stalking here in the morning to see if there's any update! Good luck hun, you're going to do great :flower:


----------



## daydream

Glad all is going well GenY! Thinking of you!!


----------



## san fran shan

How exciting GenY!! Good luck and hope it all goes quickly for you!

Lolly, glad you are being monitored. Hope your BP and baby's heart rate stabilize. Have the docs talked about what they want to do in terms of wait longer, or just get things going?

Nothing to report here except that it looks like my feet are pregnant with a 3rd and 4th baby! Normal contractions throughout the day...same as for the last 6 weeks. I can barely walk, and pretty much everything is painful. My BFF is coming to visit me tomorrow and she is a hair stylist. She is going to give me a highlight and trim @ my house. She uses a highlight solution with no ammonia so it isn't as bad. Seems weird to get my hair all fresh only to be on maternity leave for 4 months, but its free, so why not?! My next appt is the 21st where I will have the strep test, membranes scraped, and another NST. 10 days til induction! OMG.


----------



## munch

Ohhhh GenY sounds like things progressing well! Make sure DH gets back in time &#128512;.... So exciting! 

Will be stalking thread all day!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Shan - I don't think you'll make it ten days with consistent contractions like that!!! At least your cervix should be well warmed up!

Status quo here, contractions getting stronger, amniotic fluid still escaping, now quite bloody - hoping that means lots of cervical change! They are still holding off on checking me for a bit....I'm so curious!!


----------



## san fran shan

I hope you are right GenY! I would love for labor to start naturally. Will probably start working on some of the tricks. 

Hope your cervix is nice and dilated when they check!


----------



## juless

Oh lolly, how worrying! I'm glad you are being monitored, hoping your bp is going down! Glad baby's heartrate is back to normal!
GenY - glad it's all going well!! Don't think it'll be long now for you! How exciting! :D
Blu - Sorry to hear about the bleeding! Could it be your cervix irritated from dtd? Or is it too much blood for that? Hoping it's your bloody show and you are currently in the midst of labour! :)

afm, not too much going on, getting some cramping and such tonight. Earlier had a sudden onset of cramps that led to a pretty yucky bm (sorry tmi!) which was like, making me heave. Was no fun... Of course in my want-baby-out-now obsessed mind kept thinking "Is this a clear-out???" lol! Doubt it! Now off to have a nice hot bath! Try not to let it get too hot, but it's hard - I love a niiiiice hot bath! Read that this far along it isn't a worry, and baby is always active during so must be ok! I can't wait for my turn to update that something is happening, hehe! :D


----------



## expatttc

lolly big :hugs: glad that you're being monitored, and hope you can get some rest!!

Blu, also big :hugs: hope all is well, sending loads of thoughts.

Geny, good grief you're on the ball signing on between contractions!! It's all happening real time I don't think I can sleep for want of updates!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Update - midwife finally checked me and I'm 3cm, 90% effaced, -1 station. Slow but steady progress, midwife happy enough. This truly is a marathon!
Contractions got A LOT stronger in the last hour, which is good. I'm holding off on epidural but got a dose of fentanyl which took a little edge off. It's wearing off so I'll get back up and walking soon.
Thankfully I expected a looooong labor...runs in the family :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Wow Gen, you are such a trooper!


----------



## 2016

Well done Gen! You are doing brilliantly! Climb that mountain...your beautiful new LO is waiting for you at the top. x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay well done GenY!


----------



## samj732

:thumbup: gen! Hope the rest goes smoothly for you!

AFM, I went to the 10 PM showing of Breaking Dawn Part 2, I can safely go into labor anytime now :haha:

Any US ladies still plan on Black Friday shopping??


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies. 

Will be checking in on gen and lolly all day!! Xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Well done Gen your doing fab. Can't wait to see pictures when LO arrives:happydance:

Lolly I hope your bp is dropping back down and they looking after you!

AFM I'm starving got the Gtt at 9.30, think I'm only hungry cause I'm not allowed to eat......all in my head:haha: but I know nurses make the worse patients :blush:


----------



## Ichisan

Ooo this is all so exciting! Congrats GenY you are doing amazing by the sound of it cant wait to see pics :)
Glad to hear babys heart rate came down for you Lolly but sucks your BP is still playing up.
Glad you got checked Blu and like other ladies have said Id keep an eye on it and hope its more like the start of something! 
AFM pregnancy insomnia seems to have hit :( Driving me nuts I cant sleep past 3.30am for no apparent reason. Better be something to do with baby arriving :haha: 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Saradavies89

Omg how exciting I don't go on for one night and so much happens good luck GenY, glad all seems to be ok with you as we'll lolly

AfM- me and OH dtd and then was getting bak ache like period pains are these BH? And woke up ths morning and still got them, well dtd again ths morning and I'm still getting them there not very strong. Also gt my GBSvtestvresults bak yesterday and its positive :-( shame cz I don't think your allwed a water birth cz ill ave to be on a drip, also good new me and the OH are oing to view a house later today when he's how from work and have been told that if we like it we can have the keys on the 14th of dec, may be a big rush but hopefully we will b in our own home for Christmas just pushing it abit cz I'm due the 16th lol o well I won't b able to do anything :-D ill b lazy watching all of um do the work xxxx


----------



## kitty2385

hope youre still doing well Gen! Its so exciting! xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh wow GEN good luck how exciting!! Will be checking all day to see your progress...... How are you today lolly? .... I was in hospital last night my midwife was worried about my waters doesnt look like they have gone they think there could have been a possible leak cause by a finger nail ect. But found out i have mild strep b again i am gutted! They stuck a huge bright yellow sticker to the front of my notes like i am infected! Also looks as if baby is v happy where he is so i wont be going anytime soon on the monitor my tightenings didnt go over 30!! But on the funny side of things my husband watched a speculum exam for the first time ha ha poor bloke! he was asking lots of questions like can the heart monitor tell them if my waters had broke ect thought it was really sweet!


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay GenY, hope all goes well and you get the birth you want!

Not much news this side. I can't even join in the symptom spotting with everyone cos there really are none :(
On the the upside I've hit 35 weeks!


----------



## juless

Sara, good luck with the house viewing! Hope you guys like it! :D
GenY - slow and steady! Come on baby! :D You can do it!!
Afm, woke up early this morning, starving, and couldn't fall back asleep for nearly an hour! That doesn't usually happen... thinking it was just nervousness about baby coming so soon! A bit crampy last night and getting some again this morning. I have to go shopping this morning so lots of walking around - hope it helps!


----------



## FreyaM

Our third baby girl, Tallulah, is due on the 24th of December!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

After no seeing any more blood yesterday or anytime I went to the bathroom through out the night I had bright red blood on the tissue again just now. Looked in toilet and more blood! No cramps today though. So confused. I have a scan scheduled for 10 this morning so I'll ask then. I am even more convinced this is not a bladder infection


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> After no seeing any more blood yesterday or anytime I went to the bathroom through out the night I had bright red blood on the tissue again just now. Looked in toilet and more blood! No cramps today though. So confused. I have a scan scheduled for 10 this morning so I'll ask then. I am even more convinced this is not a bladder infection

Oh Blu :hugs: Am glad you are already booked for a scan. Will you get to speak to a midwife or doctor too? If not I think you should call one for advice? Have you got any pain when you pee or in your kidneys??


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Blu_Butterfly said:


> After no seeing any more blood yesterday or anytime I went to the bathroom through out the night I had bright red blood on the tissue again just now. Looked in toilet and more blood! No cramps today though. So confused. I have a scan scheduled for 10 this morning so I'll ask then. I am even more convinced this is not a bladder infection

hope everything is ok hun:hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'll insist on seeing doctor afterward. not having any symptoms of bladder infection, no pain at all.


----------



## LillyLee

Blu_Butterfly said:


> After no seeing any more blood yesterday or anytime I went to the bathroom through out the night I had bright red blood on the tissue again just now. Looked in toilet and more blood! No cramps today though. So confused. I have a scan scheduled for 10 this morning so I'll ask then. I am even more convinced this is not a bladder infection

I could be totally wrong but I feel like bright red blood isn't coming from bladder. It's like when we all used to get periods (remember haha) and it would be bright red, but obviously wasn't in urine, was coming from somewhere else. DH had a kidney stone earlier this year and the blood in his urine wasn't bright, it made it more of a rusty color since it was mixed and diluted. Demand lots and lots of answers, and don't leave until you're satisfied.


----------



## kitty2385

hope all is well blu xxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Waiting to see doc now. But just had scan :) hadn't seen him since 20 weeks. Couldn't get a shot of his face because he was head down, facing my back. Oh, I did find out he appears to weigh 7lbs 8 oz so far. Is that large or about right?


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Waiting to see doc now. But just had scan :) hadn't seen him since 20 weeks. Couldn't get a shot of his face because he was head down, facing my back. Oh, I did find out he appears to weigh 7lbs 8 oz so far. Is that large or about right?

I think thats about the right size Blu. Glad scan was good but make sure you get answers about this bleeding!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ok this doc was not ok with my urine sample... Blood, ketones, protein..just really yucky. Bp was high and wouldn't go down so guess who's going to the hospital for observation? 

Doc says I might be in early stages of preeclampsia, if so could mean I stay and have baby but will know better after a few hours of monitoring..maybe over night


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh blu!!!!!! Am so glad then that you saw the doc! You are sooooo in the right hands now. Maybe you will get to meet the little one sooner than you thought. Please please keep us posted!!!!! 

Aw just though.... Who will I update the passing weeks with when you've had yours!!!!! Take care honey xxx


----------



## nickibrum

Hope your ok Blu! xxx


----------



## juless

Oh Blu! SO glad you were able to get some answers and are going to be observed! Hoping everything settles down for you! Maybe there'll be another snowflake soon!! *thinking of you!*


----------



## 2016

*hugs* Blu...least you're being monitored now. 7lbs8 sounds a great size since DD was 7lbs10 at 37 weeks exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## kitty2385

:hugs: Blu take care and feel better soon xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

I'm glad you are in safe hands, blu x


----------



## Baby Bell

Blu, Glad to hear they are paying attention to you now and observing your LO :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

No news from blu or lolly?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ahh blu hope the monitoring goes well. You might be a mummy very soon! Its not just snowing Its a blizzard in here can not wait for my turn however long that is going to be i need to learn to have some patience my baby is too comfortable!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

toothfairy29 said:


> No news from blu or lolly?

have not seen anything? Has there been no news on GEN either?


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh I wander if Gen has had her baba yet (I have no patience for these things, waiting o hear news is too exciting) it certainly is turning into a blizzard Mummy!:happydance:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

it is bell ill be checking to see Whats happening all night! Slightly jealous but ill enjoy everyone elses excitement lol.


----------



## toothfairy29

I am massively jealous. Wish we would have all had our babies on the same day!! X


----------



## Baby Bell

Lol I keep jumping back onto bnb just to see, my OH is on his way home from work, il be damned if he gets near the iPad tonight lol


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lol this thread would be buzzing if we all went into labour today! I am def going to update every contraction when my turn comes ill be terrifying everyone.. Lol my Hubby keeps giving me dirty looks supposed to be spending the night off my phone with him ha ha


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu I'm so happy they are taking care of you. I can't imagine why someone would send a pregnant woman with blood in their urine away in the first place! I'm sure you'll be fine now that you're being cared for. You may meet your baby sooner than you'd thought. Good luck! I can't wait to hear an update!

Hope lolly is feeling well!

Hope GenY has delivered a healthy baby!

As for me I am having some cramping again and hoping it's a sign that my body is prepping for labor. Baby was very active the past few hours and her movements were very uncomfortable. She's at least 6 lbs now and surely running out of room. I'm hoping to meet her in about 2 weeks or so. 3 at the most. I don't want to go late but I have terrible luck, so we'll see. I'm feeling kind of jealous of those of you who are in labor or meeting your little ones I just feel like it's far off for me and I'll likely be last:dohh:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Fifipots

All the suspense with gen and lolly is interrupting my Friday night, can't stay off B&B waiting for updates, while at the same time my baby feels like she's trying to break out of my Minnie!!! The pressure is ridiculous


----------



## munch

Blu, Lolly, Gen... Thinking of you. Hope all going smoothly! 

Welcome to the thread FreyaM.... 3 girls how divine!! My dd2's name is Freya (we were thinking or Arabella at one point).


----------



## GenYsuperlady

After early ruptured membranes, pitocin, an epidural, episiotomy and 25 hours of labor....

Summer Navani Corbin arrived at 9:58 AM this morning. 6lb 9oz, a full head of black hair. She has yet to cry, she is perfect! The only concern at the moment as her blood sugars, but otherwise she's doing extremely well.
Pics soon!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!!!! Gen!! Congratulations we have all been waiting for your news  well done sweetie! And it was a girl after all. Hope her sugars are ok. Can't wait to see her x x x x x x x x am wildly jealous!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats GenY! Wish I could hold my baby right now! You're so lucky! Can't wait to see pics! Come on snowflakes! I wish I were next!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay congratulations :hugs: so exciting! Summer such a lovely name too! 
Pictures please! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Congratulations GenY!!


----------



## munch

Congrats GenY! Welcome Summer!! Well done mumma, sounds like a rollercoaster ride! Enjoy every second x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ahhh congrats GEN!! 25 hour labour you poor thing! Worth it tho, can not wait to see picks i am so jealous now!


----------



## 2016

Congrats Gen! A hard 2 days work it sounds like you're an amazing mummy. :)


----------



## Fifipots

Congrats Geny, glad she made a her entrance to the workd completely uneventful! Not!!!,

Enjoy being mummy xx


----------



## kitty2385

Congrats Gen!!!! So glad she arrived safe and sound, even after 25 hours! wow! Well done Mummy! xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Thank you so much everyone, it really means a lot to me.
I will put up pictures as soon as I can figure out how to do it from my phone!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats GenY! Beautiful name for your little girl.

Hope lolly is doing OK.

Thanks ladies for all of your well wishes. All of my blood work came back fine and BP is back down to normal. They let me come home but am on strict bedrest. I'm hating every minute so far and someone hit a utility pole so the power went out...what the hell am I supposed to do when I'm stuck in the bed and in the dark? 

Little one is fine though and has been super active today, just not time for him to come out yet. I have to just keep taking antibiotics for now...no answers on the blood though


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo! Congrats Geny! Strong woman you are! Xxx


----------



## LillyLee

Yay! Congrats GenY. We've all been waiting and so excited for you. Can't wait for my turn!

Hope we hear from Lolly soon but hopefully she's well on her way to having a sweet baby to cuddle. 

Blu so glad you're back home and everything is regulated. What should you do with no power? Stalk the thread of course!


----------



## ttc_lolly

So much to catch up on! 

Amazing news GenY :happydance: huge congrats hun, she sounds amazing!!

Blu, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope bed rest isn't too tough on you, but take it as easy as you can. Will they not look at induction?

I was discharged today :wohoo: I'm on meds for my BP now and baby's heart rate was fine after lots of monitoring. Have to go back for a check up next week at 39w shock: gulp!) and then I get a sweep 4 days later :D x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz. Geny


----------



## LillyLee

Great news Lolly. Although I was secretly hoping we would be up to four babies now!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :flower:

Hehehe Lilly, you and me both! Initially I was just so so scared because of baby's heart rate being too fast, so I thought it'll be better to have her out now, especially as we are full term. Obviously I was over the moon when after 10 hours of monitoring it had come down, but the realisation I wasn't bringing her home with me just yet was a bit sad :( ahhh well, not long to go I keep telling myself!


----------



## expatttc

Congrats GenY - you're a trooper!

Lolly, glad to hear you're back home - sounds scary but ending well with juuuuust a bit more rest!

Blu, happy to hear you're home -- I'm with Lilly -- keep stalking and the thread will keep you company in the dark :)


----------



## shytwin25

congrats gen!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congratulations Gen! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hope my tablet battery lasts long enough... my cell phone died about an hour ago.

I'm starting to feel so sad that I didn't get to come home with a little one today :cry: I saw little babies in the nursery on my way into the room and just before I left the hospital.


----------



## stark18

Congrats GenY!

I've been walking around stores all day. It doesn't seem to have done anything. So I'm bouncing on my ball now. No contractions for a couple days now just pressure in my pelvis from time to time. I'm getting really impatient. 

DH says DTD feels different for him and isn't near as excited to do it anymore lol. He's gone for the weekend again to hunt since he didn't get a deer last weekend. He asked if I could at least wait until he gets one to go into labor. My response was I've been waiting long enough.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## juless

GenY - CONGRATS!!! She sounds lovely!! :D Can't wait for pics!
Lolly - so glad you are home and things seem to be regulating!
Blu - Also so very glad you are home! Too bad they can't seem to explain the bleeding, but at least they know baby is doing well! Hope the power comes on soon, must be boring in the dark, lol!

afm, frustraiting night.. OH and I had a big fight, but we're over it now. Have a headache now though and since I sat down have had a couple contractions - super low, down into my cervix. Pretty close together too. Probally just BH brought on by stressing myself out fighting. For a long time I've been trying to get OH to speak to someone as he seems to possibly have depression. I think being a man he seems to think he can deal with it all on his own. Tonight though he has agreed to go in the new year. I'm very relieved, I think he might needs meds possibly, could be a chemical imbalance, so I know he will feel so much better if that's what he needs!
Ooooh goodness... another... pain......
Short one. They are frequent tonight! Don't think it's much though, as they aren't lasting very long. They are at the bottom of bump, into cervix, and right down into my "lady garden" (to use lolly's term, hehe! Think that it was her that called it that? lol!)


----------



## expatttc

Blu, when your tablet dies, you can sing christmas carols to your bump in the dark to keep you cheerful (and your little one too!) xx

juless, so sorry about the fight. Men and depression; a difficult mix because it is always SO difficult to get them to talk to someone. Really glad to hear that he will talk to someone in the new year...that would be good timing if things get more stressful with the new little one as well. Big :hugs: hope you can relax a little bit...


----------



## stark18

For the past hour or so I have had blurry vision and seeing spots. But when I take my BP it's normal. Do I need to go to the hospital to be monitored?


----------



## juless

stark, I would go in or call! Never hurts to be checked out! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Give doc a ring stark. Just to be safe

Sorry to hear that you and dh had a fight juless. Glad he's agreed to talk to someone.

I lol at the thought of singing Christmas carols so early. Dh will think I've surely lost it


----------



## LillyLee

Stark definitely call to make sure. I've suffered from what I've figured out are aura migraines this entire pregnancy. I've got really bad vision to begin with and every so often will see a flickering circle in the corner of my eye that lasts for up to twenty minutes. It is very frustrating as my eyes try to track it but can't. I usually lose all peripheral vision on that side and once it disappears feels like someone is squeezing a clamp around my head. The headache will last almost the rest of the day but I can usually get a cold ice pack on it and sleep off the worst within a few hours. I still don't know what causes them and this is probably nothing like what you're having right now but at this point I would be reporting any changes if I were you.

Juless sorry about your husband. Men can be so difficult at times. I hope you guys are able to get everything worked out. Depression is something I think that is really hard for them to admit to or even accept. From first hand experience they think they're not acting or doing anything different but its obvious to the person who lives with them that they are. Keep us updated if you want to chat.


----------



## juless

Okay, now this is kinda weird.. I keep getting these pains. I've had them before, but never this many! They are a bit in my lower back, mostly bottom of bump and VERY strong in my bum! Not sure what this is... drinking lots of water in case I'm just dehydrated. Not getting my hopes up, lol!


----------



## LillyLee

juless said:


> Okay, now this is kinda weird.. I keep getting these pains. I've had them before, but never this many! They are a bit in my lower back, mostly bottom of bump and VERY strong in my bum! Not sure what this is... drinking lots of water in case I'm just dehydrated. Not getting my hopes up, lol!

Are you timing them?


----------



## Bay

Congrats geny :happydance:

Good luck juless ... Hope this will be it for you.

I'm getting a little jealous here, but it's all good ... Motivates me. Can't wait to hear more birth announcements, and hopefully my own won't be too far away. :coffee:


----------



## stark18

LillyLee said:


> Stark definitely call to make sure. I've suffered from what I've figured out are aura migraines this entire pregnancy. I've got really bad vision to begin with and every so often will see a flickering circle in the corner of my eye that lasts for up to twenty minutes. It is very frustrating as my eyes try to track it but can't. I usually lose all peripheral vision on that side and once it disappears feels like someone is squeezing a clamp around my head. The headache will last almost the rest of the day but I can usually get a cold ice pack on it and sleep off the worst within a few hours. I still don't know what causes them and this is probably nothing like what you're having right now but at this point I would be reporting any changes if I were you.

Actually that is exactly what is going on. I called L&D and the nurse was really rude. She never asked how far along I was or if I was having any kind of other symptoms. She just said if it continues after I've rested to come in. Right now I'm laying in bed and my vision is back to normal but my head is really starting to hurt.


----------



## munch

Blu and Lolly, glad things have improved and your both back home. 

Juless... Its good that your DH has said he will look into it in the new year, its sonething that needs to be adressed and men hate to do that! I have had few arguments with my DH too so you are not alone there. Most the time it's my fault I think, just expectations are different ie when I did a food shop this morning DH decided to give DD2 an ice cream at 1030am and send me a pick of her eating it with it all over her clothes that I had just dressed her in.... Needless to say I was not impressed and DH couldn't understand why I didn't find it cute!!! Arrrggggg!


----------



## munch

Oh and Juless keep us update on those pains.... Fingers crossed that its the early stages of labour and you will get the birth you want!!


----------



## LillyLee

stark18 said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Stark definitely call to make sure. I've suffered from what I've figured out are aura migraines this entire pregnancy. I've got really bad vision to begin with and every so often will see a flickering circle in the corner of my eye that lasts for up to twenty minutes. It is very frustrating as my eyes try to track it but can't. I usually lose all peripheral vision on that side and once it disappears feels like someone is squeezing a clamp around my head. The headache will last almost the rest of the day but I can usually get a cold ice pack on it and sleep off the worst within a few hours. I still don't know what causes them and this is probably nothing like what you're having right now but at this point I would be reporting any changes if I were you.
> 
> Actually that is exactly what is going on. I called L&D and the nurse was really rude. She never asked how far along I was or if I was having any kind of other symptoms. She just said if it continues after I've rested to come in. Right now I'm laying in bed and my vision is back to normal but my head is really starting to hurt.Click to expand...

Yes it's awful. I'm sorry she was rude. They tried to monitor my eating to see when it happened but its very random for me. Think it may be due to stress. I usually take a pregnancy safe pain killer and put a bag of frozen vegetables wrapped in a towel behind my head and lay down. Apparently the occipital lobe controls vision in your brain and that's located at the very back. When it gets too cold I alternate to the front and my temples where the pain seems to usually be located. Also a very dark, cool, quiet place won't hurt. If your head isn't bothering you too much google "aura migraine" and look at the images. That's exactly what I'm seeing in my eyes and might be yours too. Kind of like a pulsing black and white flashy circle. Almost as if you've stared at the sun too long but the spot doesn't fade.


----------



## juless

Thanks for the understanding guys! :) So lovely to have support and advice from all you wonderful ladies! :D As for the pains, timed them just to see and were about 10 minutes apart. Seem to be going away now though, but we'll see! Would be GREAT if it were the real thing but not getting my hopes up! It's funny, even though they are pains, they hurt, they make me happy, lol!

stark - hope you're feeling better soon and your headache isn't too bad!


----------



## expatttc

Jules time them! 

Stark, I have had aura migraines before too -- they can be brought on by stress, and they can get worse quite quickly, and also cause nausea. Hope that lilly's trick of the icepack works for you x

Oh, and Blu, I've been singing carols to the little one for a good month now! In english and italian, so that I know at least one or two songs that all the grandparents can sing to calm the little one down once the baby is out!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Gen, what wonderful news!

Blu and Lolly glad you guys are home!

Jules I completely understand where you are coming from with your husband. I am in exactly the same position. I got him to agree to go and see someone but the actual visit has yet to materialize. 
I'm actually so mad at him at the moment I don't want to see or speak to him. He went out drinking last night and came home at 5:30 this morning! He just can't see why this is unacceptable. I had eventually agreed to him going out 'for a few drinks' if he promised to get up this morning to do the last of the baby shopping. Its now the afternoon here and all I can say is disappointment all round.


----------



## munch

Oh Beanorder that's really tough, I would be furious to say the least! Especially being pregnant, what if LO decided to make an early appearance or something else happened and he was hung over or worse yet not even there!! 530 gggrrrrrr!! Stay strong hun. Bloody men!


----------



## juless

Morning ladies! Beanonorder, sorry to hear you're having OH issues as well. Can't believe he was out all night! I'd be furious too! Especially if we had plans the next morning!
My night was really rough... woke up to one of those cramps and a horrible headache. Couldn't fall back asleep as I felt super nauseaus. I had to sleep out on the recliner with an icepack on my head. Haven't had any more pains since then, but my head still hurts and I'm still really nauseaus. :( Of course today OH has to do extra work so I won't have help here today. Wish I could just sleep all day.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

sorry to all the ladies feeling down and poorly today! Anyone anymore signs of impending labour? I have nothing at all after all them days of cramps ect i think ill be making it to my due date at this rate!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, genY! sounds like quite a birth! Glad everyone is healthy.

Glad you are back home, Lolly and that your bp and your lo's hb are stable :)

Blu, sorry about bed rest but at least lo is ok! Weird no one could figure out what the blood was from.

Bean, I would be furious at dh too! He better make it up to u! 

Juless I hope your dh gets help for his problems 

As for me, no signs of anything. LO still moving around lots but no labor pains. I'm definitely getting jealous of those with labor signs!


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats genY xxx


----------



## stark18

Lilly- thanks for the advice last night. Had my mom come pick me up so I had someone to watch my DS and fell asleep as soon as my headache subsided a little. I have a dull aching in my head now but am feeling much better. 

Woke up with a few contractions last night but they of course are gone this morning. It's starting to get very aggitating to have pains everyday and they never amount to anything lol!

Blu-will they call you with any results when they find them out?? It just seems something is happening. But at least you know baby is doing good.

Bean-Sorry to hear about the issues with DH. Hopefully you will be able to talk to him and he understand after he sleeps it off.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bean, sorry about your OH :hugs: I hope he's done a lot of grovelling and apologising to you today.

No signs here! I was having lots of what I assumed were BH at hospital when hooked up to the CTG monitor and the MW said they were mild contractions and coming quite regularly :) well, typically they stopped! Baby is 3/5ths engaged now though so better than nothing. I'll be having my sweep a week on monday, although hoping things happen naturally before then. The thought of having a sweep is making me feel a bit sick :sick: !!


----------



## Ichisan

Congrats GenY! So pleased you and LO are safe and well.
Glad to hear you are both home Lolly and Blu, hopefully things with settle down for a bit now! 
I hope your OH has done some serious grovelling Bean sounds like he needed to. 

AFM nipped into town for a little bit and suddenly had excrutiating pain on lower left part of my bump which will not go away. Standing and walking sent me to tears and my whole bump was tight and solid with pressure right into my groin. Came straight home and am now sat on the sofa with my wheatie bag on the left side of my bump hoping the pain will ease. Definately more comfortable sat down so guessing its not contractions starting unfortunately lol.
Hope everyone else is enjoying their saturday x


----------



## kitty2385

Gen I hope you are enjoying your LO! Would love to see pics if you can soon, we all would! :) xx


----------



## ImSoTired

GenY I agree, can't wait to see pics of our newest snowflake. 

Lolly and Blu so happy you are home and doing better. Fx'd you'll be bringing your healthy bundles home soon!

Jules I am the one with the depression issues between myself and DH, though I've been fine the last year or so. Your DH is lucky to have someone who understands and is supportive.

Jules I'm also having sporadic cramping pains that often feel like they're in my butt at times. Baby is also moving a lot and pushing on my cervix maybe because I'm having pain there as well. A few BH here and there as well. Nothing regular and nothing that lasts too long. Hope it means something is happening!Fx'd!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you all :hugs:

How's everyone doing? Any new pains, cramps, plug or fluid loss to report!?! :haha: I have done some walking today, dancing around with DD to try get baby fully engaged, ate crispy chilli beef from the Chinese takeaway and have DTD and it has all amounted to nothing :lol: ahhh well, it was fun doing it all!


----------



## juless

Not much here to report either! Headache got better by mid-morning but been on-off nauseus most of the day. Luckily got a burst of energy and just spent the last 3 hours making the "big sister" present we'll give DD when she comes to meet her sister at the hospital! It's a big plushie of the Yo Gabba Gabba character, Muno. Made of super soft fabric, hope she likes it! I need to finish getting my bag together tomorrow and pack a bag for DD, as she'll be staying with my sister and mom when I go in to hospital.
Not much for cramping today :( It's wierd but sometimes baby pushes or sits right on my hip bone! What a strange feeling, lol! Hope today is going well for everyone, the thread is pretty quiet compared to the last few days, hehe!


----------



## expatttc

My birthday today :) finished it off quietly with some ice cream cake, and a phone call from hubby across the world. He'll be here one week from today...I can't wait, and neither can the little bump, who still bobs around at the sound of Dad's voice.

I love thinking about having baby here soon, but also am still really enjoying being pregnant, even though movements these days result in more ''ooooofs'' than ''oooohs''. 

Hope that all are well :)


----------



## stark18

Walked so much today I have blisters. Thought it may have made some difference when I was having contractions all evening. But they won't stay consistent :(. They are anywhere from 15-20 minutes apart to 3-6 minutes. I don't want to make a trip to the hospital if they will just send me home though.


----------



## munch

Happy Birthday Expatttc :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the support! Dh did a bit of grovelling. Not as much as I would have liked though. He brought up the therapist again so lets hope it actually happens this time. 

Not much other news here. Two weeks left of work and I can't wait!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Happy Birthday Expattic :cake: not long till your oh comes homes.....that will be a great late present for you! 

Stark I hope this is the start of something of you......I have heard that not everyone's contractions are consistent to begin with so fingers crossed!

AFM I'm 35 weeks today and its two weeks today I go in for induction. I know everyone says induction not good, but I'm just so eager to get LO safely in my arms I honestly don't care! Lol this pregnancy has taken its toll on my body, I really don't recommend having two term pregnancy within 3months of each other! Not that I regrett or would taken back either, I love my babies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy Birthday expatttc :cake: I hope you've had a lovely day!

Stark, I hope your contractions become a bit more consistant and regular :hugs: doesn't sound like you have much longer to go though.

Happy 35 weeks Bell :yipee: oooh 2 weeks, that's so exciting!! I was induced with DD and it was fine... of course, I had every pain relief going :haha: but I'd do it all again, and was actually a little bit gutted that I wasn't offered an induction this time, especially after last week. It's nice to know when it's going to happen so you can prepare I think.

Hope everyone has a nice, relaxing Sunday :flower: x


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly I'm a bit surprised they haven't offered you an induction date either, specially with everything that been going on. 
It's been great knowing when il be going in, my OH has been able to arrange four days holiday from his work and notify them he will be taking paternity leave from then on for two weeks.....which is infor his work needs to know cause December is their busiest most craziest time of year! Also the wayit has worked out means he gonna be off for Eoins first birthday so we can plan to do something nice, like go for a meal then to the park and release balloons for him. He been such a good guardian angels for his little bro/sis :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am a little bit tender today at the bottom of my bump with a few sharp stabbing pains having to insert antibiotics in cream form up my ladie bits eww so think Its possibly that! I am gonna try a long walk with kids and dogs see if that helps get things going..... Happy birthday expatttc!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've seen a different doctor/consultant each time I go to the hospital and they all contradict one another :wacko: ahhh well, only 8 days until my sweep and I'm hoping that kickstarts something off :)

Your plans for Eoin's birthday sound perfect Bell :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy birthday expatttc! 

Feeling very little today cramping/BH wise. Baby is fine and dandy bobbing around quietly as she does most mornings. She gets more frisky in the evenings and her movements begin to get stronger and more shocking/painful to me. So I'm expecting it to be like any other day. Yesterday and Friday I had some minor cramping and BH but nothing so far today. I'm getting really anxious to meet my baby. I know that I have a little over 3 weeks to go and I shouldn't really expect anything sooner but I'd prefer not to go over either. I just want some little sign that my body is preparing and that way if I have to wait the 3 weeks I'll at least feel like SOMETHING is happening. Besides that I've been up since 4AM. So sleepy right now but sleeping has been getting more and more difficult. Better try to get a nap today!:sleep:

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm not sure who said it but two back to back full term pregnancy does take a toll on ur body


----------



## Ichisan

Well ladies my waters have broken :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Just waiting for contractions to start, never been so keen to feel some pain lol. So excited!


----------



## samj732

Exciting Ichisan! Hope it goes smoothly for you.

Had some blood on the toilet paper this morning after DTD, and my bump was hard as a rock. Nothing like the contractions I had after the last time though. Ahh :coffee: I hate waiting. I was hoping my 'bloody show' was coming, but I think it was just my cervix being irritated. 

Anyone else's pets acting strangely? My normally completely hyper dog has been just hanging out with me yesterday/today. She even came to bed with me last night, she hasn't done that in months! She won't let me go anywhere without following me.


----------



## stark18

Yay Ichisan!! Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh Ichisan how exciting :yipee: I hope your contractions start soon, have you rung L&D to see what their policy is? They usually like to see you within 48hrs once your waters have gone x


----------



## Ichisan

Yup called L&D they said if nothings happened overnight then call first thing in the morning and they will prob ask me in to see whats happening. Having braxton hick style contractions without much pain at the min so fingers crossed they pick up and we can go in tonight :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh I'll be stalking to see of any updates :wohoo: good luck hun, keep us updated if you can!


----------



## toothfairy29

Woooo hoooo ichisan!!!! So exciting!!!! It's about time we had a few more snow flakes now!!! Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay Ichisan:happydance: so excited! Hope things happen quickly for you:thumbup:


----------



## juless

Whoohoo Ichisan!! :D Can't wait to hear some more updates, wishing you a quick and smooth delivery! :D

afm, took DD to the mall and we had a good walk around. By the end of it the pressure down below was intense! It was hard to make it back to the car! Now I'm just super sleepy and hoping to get some more cramping or well, anything!!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm starting to get fed up with wondering if every little cramp or twinge is going to turn into something!! It's making me very bad tempered!! So jealous ichisan


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good luck Ichisan!


----------



## shytwin25

good luck ichisan! :)


----------



## Ichisan

Toothfairy I had no signs anything was going on until this happened! Braxton hicks getting sore now, about every 3/4 mins lasting about 45 secs so fingers crossed they keep up and it happens tonight!


----------



## Honey.Bee

It's all happening! This thread gets more exciting by the day. 

Ichisan - great news, sounds positive. Fingers crossed for you x
expatttc - Happy Birthday! not long til DH is back with you x
GenY - Congratulations! I bet you are exhausted after a marathon labour but at least now you can rest up and enjoy your time with Summer x
Blu - hope you are ok and coping with the bed rest? How about getting a bit of online Christmas shopping done? x
Toothfairy - what happened when your health visitor came round? Mine wants to visit on Tues. 
Jules/Bean - hope you make progress with your OH. It's just such an emotional time anyway, without any additional grief/frustrations. x

No major news here - BH aplenty but never develops into anything. Come on baby, I'm ready to meet you.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ichisan are they painful or just tightenings? Sounds like actual contractions to me! Can't wait for your update saying baby is here :)

Ladies I have the worst luck lately. Slipped in the shower earlier, luckily I didn't fall but the quick splits my legs did was sooooo painful :( it's made my SPD a million times worse and I'm sure I've pulled something down there :wacko: I can barely walk! So ready to get my non relaxin-ed body back!


----------



## Ichisan

Thanks for the good luck everyone! They are now causing me some pain so im leaning towards them being contractions just dont want to jinx it and make them stop :dohh: Bloody show has also appeared so im fairly confident it will be tonight at some point! 

Lolly take care! Glad you didnt fall but ouch for the splits with SPD :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awww ichsan Thats how i went with my second dd my water broke had on off contractions for 24 hours not very painful had to spend the whole time in hosp due to strep b the next morning i went for a walk and started pushing she was born with a few mins of getting back up to l&d.... Good luck hun soo excited for you and also extremely jealous!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Here's my 35 week bump
 



Attached Files:







975bc2545c6387230abf7b473ba5b83a.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## joeliza24

Sounds like another snowflake is on the way!!! Good luck lchisan!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Definitely the real deal Ichisan :yipee: I'm so excited for you!!

Bell, looking fantastic as always lovely :)


----------



## xmz_innocentx

Hey girlies,
I haven't wrote on here in like forever!
But i have been stalking every day.. It's soooooo exciting hearing about the little snowflakes being born.. Makes me impatient for mine to arrive :( lol!
Well as it states on here my due date was the 1st of dec but at my 20 week scan it was put forward to the 25th of Nov :-D 
........ Which means im 39 weeks today .........
7 DAYS LEFT till due date.. But no signs as of yet :-(
Can't wait for my turn.. & as im team yellow i can't wait to find out whether baby is a boy or girl :-D xxxx


----------



## kitty2385

Yey ichisan! So exciting!! X


----------



## munch

Good luck Ichisan! Very exciting...

Bell lovely bump :) 

Lolly, sorry to hear you slipped, must have been quite a fright! Hope nothing to serious is pulled and you get back to normal soon. 

AFM no news here. Just uncomfortable like rest of you. Esp in the hips overnight. 

Let it snow.... :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hope things keep progressing ichisan!

Gorgeous bump bell 

Honey. Health visitor just gathered back ground advice really. Previous babies family support breast feeding advice not much more. Said she would take over from midwife about 2 wks after birth


----------



## juless

Baby Bell - beautiful bump! :D
Lolly - Sorry to hear about the slip! That can be so scary!! Hope you heal up quick!
Ichisan - good luck tonight! :)

afm, spent the entire evening decorating the Christmas tree and putting out other decorations. We're almost all ready for Christmas now, lol! Only outside lights and a few other decorations to put out. Wanted it done before baby is born. Is quite annoying to deal with a 2 year old who wants to undecorate it constantly and play with the decorations, but I'm hoping the novelty will wear off soon, lol!
Not feeling too much tonight, but hopeful as always my waters will just break suddenly or something, lol!


----------



## Chloe597

oh good luck tonight, Ichisan! 
Lovely bump, Bell!
happy birthday, expattc!

Can't remember who mentioned it earlier, but i also feel LO on my hip bones...its very weird! i dont know if it is her head, a fist punching me, or what, but I will get quite the pressure on both bones.


----------



## expatttc

Ichisan -- good luck!
Sam, funny about your dog. Maybe they know something's going to happen? :)
Lolly, so glad you didn't fall....can you take a warm-ish bath or something in case you've pulled muscles? 
Bell, nice bump!
Juless, love the thought of decorating the treeee.....


----------



## LillyLee

I spent all day in basically nesting mode. Got all diapers washed and dried. Loads of laundry done. Last minute shopping for nursery and other things. Sewed up about five little baby dresses and made DH get up on a ladder to clean dust from all the ceiling fans. I'm on a roll. Next weekend will be so nice to have four days to relax. 

I'm so excited for everyone on here and can't wait to see how many more snowflakes we get in the next few weeks. It's not even December yet!


----------



## Beanonorder

Here is my 35 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks (8).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## toothfairy29

Lovely bump bean!! It looks low?

No news from ichisan?


----------



## Ichisan

Just to say Ruri Emi was born at 3.45 this morning weighing 7lbs15 in rather a rush! Will write more once we are home after ive had my rubella shot


----------



## Fifipots

Ichisan said:


> Just to say Ruri Emi was born at 3.45 this morning weighing 7lbs15 in rather a rush! Will write more once we are home after ive had my rubella shot

Congratulations on our 4th snowflake, the skies are really opening now xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congratulations! X


----------



## toothfairy29

Ichisan said:


> Just to say Ruri Emi was born at 3.45 this morning weighing 7lbs15 in rather a rush! Will write more once we are home after ive had my rubella shot

Woo hoo!!!! Yay!!! Congratulations sweetie!!! Can't wait to hear more and see a photo!!!! Take care xxxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Ichisan! Yay for so many snowflakes. Really gives me hope!

Toothfairy I think my bump has always been on the low side. Its also emphasised by my complete lack of boobs!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Ichisan! Wonderful news. Hope you are back home safe and sound very soon x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congratulations cant wait to see a pic! Wonder Whos next Its really exciting now..


----------



## kitty2385

Congratulations! Another snowflake already! We tried a lot yesterday to get anything started, had strong BH whilst walking and then nothing! Pineapple, hot curry, DTD, nothing! Ah well she'll be here in about 2 weeks but we are impatient!! Xx


----------



## Saradavies89

Wwww congrats yay so glad babies are here already makes everything so real

Afm nothing new tbh apart from we have found a house  and should get the keys on the 14th of dec 2 days before due date hahah, OH is going to be very, busy lol we hope that the house will b ready before then but o well we have a house wooooo xxxx


----------



## 2016

Fantastic news Ischi! Ruri is a lovely name. :)


----------



## MindUtopia

GenYsuperlady said:


> After early ruptured membranes, pitocin, an epidural, episiotomy and 25 hours of labor....
> 
> Summer Navani Corbin arrived at 9:58 AM this morning. 6lb 9oz, a full head of black hair. She has yet to cry, she is perfect! The only concern at the moment as her blood sugars, but otherwise she's doing extremely well.
> Pics soon!!

I'm sneaking over here because I just saw this, but Jen, yay!!!! So excited for you!! Congrats!! :happydance:

I actually had a dream last night that Summer had arrived, which is why I did a little stalking this morning to see if you'd posted anything yet! So happy for you guys! Enjoy. :cloud9:


----------



## Bay

Congrats ichisan :happydance: my husband is a bleach fan too btw ... You just totally bankai'd into motherhood :haha:


----------



## munch

Congrats Ichisan! Enjoy every second :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaay our 4th Snowflake has ''fallen'' :cloud9: huge, massive congrats Ichisan! I can't wait to hear your birth story, and see a pic (if you're sharing that is!).

It really is getting very exciting in here now! My pelvis is feeling a little better today, I'm sure I pulled a muscle when I slipped so going to take a long soak in the tub with DD soon and just rest up today. I do need to do some cleaning though, but will take it as easy as possible.

Juless I'm so jealous you have your tree up! I'm dying to put mine up, and like you, want it done before the baby arrives. My OH is reluctant though, but I always get my own way so I'm sure it'll be up by next week :lol: I'm sure my DD will try and destroy ours as well! Ahhh the joy off toddlers! We have a 7 month old cat too, so I'm betting she's going to have fun with the decs too :dohh:

Bean, beautiful bump! Very cute and neat :) I feel ginormous now, my skin is so stretched, I'm hoping she doesn't grow too much more! Luckily I haven't had any new stretchmarks this pregnancy but my old ones are all stretched out and look gross :rofl:


----------



## Baby Bell

Ichisan :hugs::hugs: congratulations!! Yay it's snowing :happydance: can't wait to see a picture :kiss:

Bean what a gorgeous bump you have! 

Juless I'm so jealous I said to my OH can we put the christmas tree up on the 1st so it up before baba arrives........he said he thinks that's too early. So he has promised to help me put it up when baba is here (usually he leaves it to me, cause I get so excited, like a child still :haha:). I think he's forgotten I insist on cleaning the flat from head to toe the day I put up decorations and he's agreed to help with my craziness (hehe)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my husband wants the tree up now i said no incase anyone sees it and thinks we are nuts lol nearly all my friends have Theres up my house looks bare compared..


----------



## Bean66

I'm always so behind with this trend!!

Massive congrats to the new mums. So exciting!! 

I think the numbers going to increase fast.

Hope everyone is keeping well!

Photos of little babies please!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats ichisan! Can't wait until it's my turn!

Nothing new going on here, so I wonder if I have a lot longer to go.:wacko: I hope she comes a few days early at least. I just don't want to go too far overdue!

Our Christmas tree goes up the day after Thanksgiving here. So that's Friday for all you ladies who aren't in the US. DH will have to crawl around in the attic and get everything out for me and then hopefully it'll be all done by the time baby arrives. I haven't much else to do as I finished my Christmas shopping and we have everything for the baby. Now it's just touch up cleaning and keeping busy and hoping baby arrives soon! 

I have ANOTHER OB appt tomorrow! Not looking forward to it as I don't think anything is happening. 

I hope you're all well and I'm happy (yet a bit jealous) to see it snowing here on this thread!


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats Ichisan! 

6 days left for me! I had about 20 new stretch marks appear :( How many more in 6 days I wonder!? I feel like crap and could write a novel on all the aches and pains and swelling. I am guessing their combined weight is over 10 pounds by now. Wednesday is my last day of work (I from home) and then I also have an appt that day for a sweep. I would LOVE to go into labor on my own before the 26th.


----------



## toothfairy29

Are any of you ladies noticing watery discharge?? I have been very dry all through the pregnancy but noticed an increase in the white milky discharge over the last couple of weeks. I have just noticed I am feeling more damp over the last couple of days. I have been using the EPO internally for a week or so and noticed that the last couple of nights when I have put it in its very watery in there? Sorry if TMI but I have kind of kept an eye on it today and have checked with clean finger when have gone to the loo and definitely clear and watery up there? I felt a funny little twang almost like an elastic band somewhere up there when I was having a pee on saturday night. Almost expected my waters to gush there and then or have a show but nothing? I can't remember whether this dampness started before or after this.

There is not enough coming out to soak a panty liner so am not convinced its waters?

Anyone similar?? I really don't want to call the L&D


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Ichisan!!!

Nothing new here, still miserable on bed rest. It's weird because everyone thinks it's great but it is far from it. I am so uncomfortable. It's.like taking the most agonizing part of my day and making it my whole day! I go back to doc tomorrow but not hopeful for any progress.

We were supposed to put up the Christmas tree on Saturday but being put on bed rest messed up those plans. Not sure when it's going up now. Also not sure I'll be able to visit family for Thanksgiving. Both of our families are out of town, just me and DH here. :(


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi toothfairy - yes, exactly the same for me. TMI alert - It started on Friday and since then things have felt 'damp' - on Friday it was watery, Saturday it was (for want of a better description) like I had blown my nose in my knickers and yesterday and today more white and creamy. Like you - it's not enough to warrant a pad and there has been no blood to see but I do notice the damp feeling, especially in the mornings. God, isn't pregnancy so glamorous? I'm hoping this is my body building up to things. Was planning to ask my midwife when I see her on Wednesday. How are you finding being off work now? I know you we're struggling a bit in the beginning but hope everything has settled down for you now x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aw Blu - sorry, think we were typing at the same time. Just remember, this can only go on for a finite time. Soon you will have your baby and this phase will be forgotten. Do you think it is worth asking if they would consider inducing you, seeing as you are past 37/52 now?


----------



## toothfairy29

Honey bee

I've definitely got used to being off work now!!  nowhere near as tired as I was so that's good. Just a but bored and all I can do is symptom spot!! 

I'm at midwife tomorrow so will ask about the watery stuff. She's a bit useless tho so don't expect too much!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive had the same thing toothfairy for the last couple of days be nice if it was a sign


----------



## Fifipots

My tree is up!!!!

Had to give in as normally don't put any Xmas decs up before December 1st, but I had to give in as my poor baby would've had nowhere to sleep due to the fact that the crib was full of presents and wrapping paper!! So I needed to put the tree up in order for me to have somewhere else to put the pressies!!

Anyway, it's all up now and all but a few presents are wrapped and under the tree!! Now it's just countdown all round, 37 weeks tomorrow and am well and truly ready to pop!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Just popping in to say hi spending the day with dd. It'd her first birthday I can't believe she us one


----------



## juless

Toothfairy, I've been having the same thing lately! I keep feeling a bit "leaky" or something, but when I go to the bathroom, it's just that milky discharge. I read something somewhere about an increase in discharge at the end of pregnancy to prepare for the birth or something? Can't really remember though!
Ichisan - CONGRATS!! :D Hope you are settling in at home now! :D
Blu - Sorry to hear about you not feeling great, hope that you get some good progression news at your next appt!! Also hope you can get your tree up and some cheerful things like that! Maybe OH can put it up and you can direct from a sitting/lying down position, lol!

afm, not much happening today. Just exhausted, but don't want to nap because I think if I did I'd wake up feeling worse. I feel a bit of a headache coming on again, hoping it's not because of blood pressure or anything but have an appt tomorrow morning so they'll check it then. It's starting in the back of my neck and when I get those it's usually due to tension. DD has been miserable most of the morning so I'm probally just stressed out a bit! Managed to bake bread (in breadmaker though, lol!) and some mini buttermilk oatmeal muffins but now am wiped out! DD is napping and I'm taking advantage with a rest! Bounced a bit on my ball as when I walk around baby is feeling veeeery low, lots of cervix pressure! Also, I think she might be back to back as I'm still seeing her little hands/feet pushing out of my belly pretty low down, and not feeling her back at all. It's so hard to tell! At least she's head down!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy birthday to your daughter bbygurl :cake: hope she has a lovely day!

I'm definitely putting my tree up at the weekend :D I have my sweep on Monday so hoping she'll come soon after then (if not before ;)).

I've also had an increase of discharge over the last week or so. It's quite watery, but definitely not amnio fluid... unfortunately!


----------



## juless

bbygurl719, happy birthday to your daughter! :) They grow so fast, don't they?
Lolly, have fun putting up your tree! Hoping your sweep gets things going! I think my doctor is going to be giving me one tommorow!! :D I'll at least be getting a check - hope something is going on! I was thinking of asking if I start dilating over the next 2 weeks if they would break my waters, doubt it though!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies! More discharge for me too, so guess it's normal. Creamy white, lol...reminds me of when I was ovulating! :shrug:

I have had big rushes of energy this week, just cleaning / sorting / cleaning all the old toys, clothing, books in my parents house, making up boxes of things to give away. I think it's half filling my time before DH gets here, and half just trying to focus on DOING something. It does tire me out :sleep: so I'm sleeping at least 2-3 hours between having to get up to pee, which is brilliant.

I finally gave in and bought some goodies for my hospital bag, but still have to wash all the baby clothes. I also have a few last things left on my list... medicines and a baby thermometer (any of you have advice on a good one?) and believe it or not, our car seat, as DH wants to buy it! I have picked out a few just in case something happens early and I have to send out my Mom to buy one. 

Feels funny to still think of finishing the shopping as some of you are already home with your lovely babies!!


----------



## joeliza24

Milky discharge over here too. Really hope it's the start of something for all of us!


----------



## LillyLee

Is Lolly our expert on EPO? I have a jar of capsules that I purchased a while ago, does the entire capsule get inserted or do you have to break it open and put the oil in? Not really wanting to deal with a huge sticky mess. They are 1000 mg rapid release liquid softgels.


----------



## Chloe597

Bit of drama on my side now....I knew this pregnancy was going too easy! 36 + 1 today and just got back from the doc. Baby is breech, and they said by now 80-85% of babies are head down to stay. Started talking with me about planned c-sections, or scheduling a version to try to turn the baby, and doing excercises on my own at home until then. Anyone on here had this problem and able to turn baby around? I'm so worried now!


----------



## toothfairy29

Chloe! Mine was oblique at 36 wk. I was told to get an exercise ball and bounce on it and go on all 4s against it. Look at the spinning babies website too. I had a scan last week at 37 wks and he was head down! Have check up tomorrow at 38 wks so will see if he has moved again!


----------



## stark18

Chloe-I wasn't able to get my DS to turn...but I hope you the very best.

bbygurl-Happy Birthday to your daughter!

Ichisan-Congrats hope everything went well for you and baby.

afm we usually buy a real tree so we don't put it up until closer to Christmas. Had my LAST appt today. Nothing new going on. These contractions have done nothing for me. My doctor also told me if I go into labor early I will have a different doctor delivering (unless I go into labor today or tomorrow). I've met her and I guess I'll be okay with that. I couldn't imagine having two babies in there SanFran I've been so sore and achey as it is.

Just six more days!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

LillyLee said:


> Is Lolly our expert on EPO? I have a jar of capsules that I purchased a while ago, does the entire capsule get inserted or do you have to break it open and put the oil in? Not really wanting to deal with a huge sticky mess. They are 1000 mg rapid release liquid softgels.

That would be me :lol: You just put the whole capsule up there and as close to the cervix as possible. No need to pierce or break it, the capsule shell will melt pretty quickly :thumbup: I was doing it before I went to bed and I wore a pad as it can get messy. I'm actually not inserting them anymore as it was just too messy for my liking! I didn't like the smell of the oil either, so just taking them orally now.

I've just ordered some clary sage oil to add to my baths. It is said to bring on strong contractions, and can actually be used during labour as a form of natural pain relief when inhaled. I've read some good things about it so thought I might as well give it a shot, I'm getting desperate to meet my little lady now :D


----------



## juless

I've been thinking about getting some clary sage oil too! Is there just one kind to get? I'll see how things go after getting checked tomorrow morning. Can't wait to find out if anything is going on down there, though I doubt it!
Had another headache today, from the back of my neck though, so like a tension headache I get from time to time. Had a tylenol and a bath and feeling better now. Super exhausted tonight too, early bedtime for me! Also, while in the bath, baby moved a ton and kept pushing on my cervix, I felt kinda weird so I stood up and checked and there was some yellow, snotty looking stuff. She must be pushing out my mucus plug, lol!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty all for the birthday wishes to my daughter


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm having a bit of an emotional day here. I don't want to have this baby in China anymore and there is nothing I can do about it now :cry:
Saw the doctor this morning and asked a bunch of questions. First off I still have the blood infection so its back onto the medicine again. 
Things just work so differently here. We can't book a private room, its on a first come first serve basis plus she told me that if no double rooms are available I'll just be out in the corridor!!:nope: Like I don't get stared enough already they now tell me I might have to labour in front of the general population!!!
The doctor I'm seeing now is pretty much the only one who speaks English there and she can't even guarantee that she will be there when I have the baby. So I have no idea whether I need to organise a translator or not. And then what happens if its 3am????:dohh:
My dh wasn't a huge amount of help there either. He gets so uptight and angry (like act first, think later) and he doesn't even consider how its affecting me! I eventually told him that there is no way he can act like that when I go into labour because he's just stressing me out too much!

Sorry for the rant, I just had to get it all out there. I am so scared now!


----------



## expatttc

Bean, huge :hugs: Where are you in China? Can you go semi-private at all, even a VIP wing in a public hospital (they had those where I used to work near Chengdu)? If not, I am sure that some of the nurses will be able to take up your cause and get you out of the hallway and into a room when the time comes. I'm sorry to hear about DH losing it as well.....I'm betting he's scared too, but he needs to consider how all of this is making you feel!! Try not to be scared -- you're going to be okay, and soon, you'll have the little one with you and an amazing story to tell...remember, this will be a dragon baby, so at least you have that Chinese fortune on your side!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks expat! I'm about an hour or so from Shanghai. We looked at going into Shanghai to have the baby but the expat hospitals are just ridiculously priced! In the end it would have been cheaper for me to fly home and do it there! The VIP floor of the hospital is the first come first serve thing - and you can imagine how many pregnant women there are now with it being a dragon year!!
I just need to relax and hope for the best.


----------



## expatttc

Bean :hugs: I understand completely. Will keep sending you and the little dragon loads of positive thoughts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh Bean. My thoughts are with you. I can't even begin to understand what you are going through. My brother has lived out in Bejing for the last year and there are still things he struggles to get his head around. My advice, for what it is worth, is that you need to have a talk to DH and explain that you need him to be on your side. You need to be able to get through this together and for that he needs to be calm and in control. My DH is exactly the same. It's just the way he shows that he cares and I am sure he is just being protective.

The hospital is another issue - is there any way you can speak to your Dr again to seek her advice? After all, she should know the system and be able to offer advice, even if she ends up not being there. I don't know if you can get any advice/support from the embassy too? As a backup, do you have any friends/colleagues who might be able to act as an interpreter? 

Good luck with your dragon baby. I hear there are up to 10 x more babies conceived in the year of the dragon. Crazy! x


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi everyone, quick pop in too c how everyone is, anyone else sick of seeing the nice Christmas outfits on tv and in the shops I am! It's so depressing not knowing if I would of had her by them or if I have will I it n something nice I like o feel nice n fancy on Christmas Day, also going out for a meal on the 2nd of dec for Christmas meal cz my nan is away for Christmas Day and its depressing not having anything nice to wear knowing all my family r gunna b dressed up nice and I'm just gunna have to wear my leggings n a sorta nice top :-( n can't afford to go. Buy something new either o well the joys of pregnancy. Other than that I have been get the discharge aswel, but that's it for me nothing else got my next midwife appointment on Thursday xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Juless, it's clary sage oil you need to get. Don't mistake it for ''sage oil'' as that's not to be used at all during pregnancy :thumbup: That's so strange you felt baby pushing and then lost some of your plug! I never thought I'd say this but I'm dying to lose some of mine :rofl: I'm just really curious! I never got to see mine with DD as it came away when my waters were broken in hospital.

Bean, OMG I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all of this :hugs: how scary. I really don't have any advice as I know nothing about China or it's health system, but I would be feeling exactly the same as you are now. Is it too late for you to fly back home?


----------



## Beanonorder

And I thought my day couldn't get any worse!
I got to work to find out that the landlord of the apartment that I'm supposed to be moving into (next week!) has now said he's not sure if he can let us move in there because of the baby!!!! And no, the can't really give me a reason why the baby is a problem except something to do with customs.... oh China....
Then right after that my boss came in to basically tell me that they wouldn't be giving me the new teaching position I wanted but I can choose to be the assistant or I can continue in my current teaching position. :( They have a whole bunch of reasons but the main one is because they don't think I'll cope because of the baby. I'm starting to get the impression that you become completely incompetent once you have a baby. 

My stomach has been cramping so badly for the past two hours that I can hardly walk. I need to find a way to relax but I'm really struggling right now.


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs: Bean, what a shitty time your having. Sorry I don't really know what to say, Iv never been in a situation like this. But I hope you get an apartment sorted and fingers crossed you will get a room at the hospital! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## toothfairy29

Bean I don't know what to suggest either? Can't believe the hospital system is so shit out there. Really wish I coul advise you. Hope things start to get better for you. Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

O bean massive hugs to u, how have u not broke down yet? Xxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh Bean. This seems so grossly unfair. Are there no equality laws in China? Stay strong and concentrate on looking after yourself and your baby. Everything else has to be secondary :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

:growlmad::nope::growlmad::nope:

I am starting to think I am NEVER going to have this baby!!! Just been to midwife for 38 wk check (having weekly checks due to BP which is still little high). She is surprised I wasn't given a plan for earlier induction than the standard 42 wks at my consultant appt last week due to be just turning 40. She said she would prefer me not to go so late and we will discuss what to do at my 40 week appointment. She also said she would prefer me not to go late given that my BP is on the high side. Advised the usual, pineapple walks sex etc. Baby is head down still and hasn't gone back oblique which is good but his head is still completely free and no sigh of engaging.

I had lots of strong BHs last night that literally took my breath away. I could not get my lungs to expand if this makes sense?? Made me a bit dizzy and panic a little. But none of them ever turn into anything more.

I feel like I'm going to end up 2 weeks late and being induced. :growlmad:


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the support ladies. Feeling a bit better now that I've had a chance to have some good food and just a sit down. I am just going to have to take things as they come and not get all worked up about it. 

Toothfairy I'm sorry about your frustration! I'm not even full term yet and I'm ready for baby to make an appearance so I can only imagine what you must be feeling. I hope things get moving for you soon. *hugs*
Sara don't feel too bad about the clothes thing. I know its annoying but you've got something way more special!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks Bean!

What if anything can you do about the hospital situation?


----------



## Beanonorder

There isn't a lot I can do about it. I am thinking about getting one of my colleagues to take me to one of the hospitals so I can have a look. She changed from my current hospital to this other one during her pregnancy because it wasn't quite as busy and it apparently has more rooms. 
There is also a private hospital round the corner from me I'm thinking about seeing. Sounds weird but private hospitals are not recommended in China but I'm starting to think that if its going to make me more relaxed then maybe its worth it?


----------



## toothfairy29

I agree! You need to do anything you can to make sure that you don't have any unnecessary worries when you are actually in labour. Sounds like a sensible idea to go have a look at a couple if you can? Hopefully you'll get a good feeling from one of them x x x


----------



## 2016

Toothfairy...my LO was not engaged at all the week before she arrived. I was bawling my eyes out the evening I then later went into labour convinced she was "stuck" in there forever. I'd had no signs of her approaching arrival at all.
These babes loves to vex us mums and keep us guessing. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks 2016! How are you doing??? 6 days old already!!!!????


----------



## Baby Bell

Just back from my midwife who was looking through my notes and seen how much amniotic fluid I have........she said she hopes I have a leather sofa cause if my waters break they I'm defiantly gonna know about it! Now I'm worrying I have a brand new fabric sofa......which I love (why couldn't I have bought a leather sofa :dohh:), its only a few weeks old. Am currently sitting on a bin bag with a throw on top of it:haha: please tell me I'm not the only taken to sitting on bags?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bean, I think looking at this other hospital and the private one is a very good idea :thumbup:

Toothfairy, it's normal for baby to not engage until right before labour in subsequent pregnancies. I hope your MW can get a new plan put into place for you :hugs:

Bell, uh oh! I'm panicking about my mattress actually :wacko: it's fairly new and was very expensive. Maybe I'll get one of those mattress protectors for incontinence!? Good thinking actually, thanks for bringing it up! Will need to put a bin liner in the car too I suppose :haha:

I've just been out and bought a gym/birthing ball. Wasn't going to use one this time as it didn't do a fat lot when pregnant with DD but thought I'd give it a try again, nothing to lose. Just pumped it up and now I'm too tired to bounce :rofl:


edit: just noticed I'm now in single digit countdown :yipee: 9 days, argghh!


----------



## Baby Bell

Lolly single digits, that's so exciting:happydance:


----------



## LillyLee

Bean I'm so sorry, you're in my thoughts and prayers. 

Lolly and all the other ladies worrying about waters breaking on something soft like a mattress, my midwife has a great way to prepare my bed. She said put on my nice fitted sheet, then a really thin vinyl shower curtain that is able to hang over the edge, then follow on top of that with a cheap fitted sheet I don't care about. When my waters go, if I'm in bed, the cheap sheet can be yanked off, shower curtain wiped down and another cheap sheet put on (doing a home birth). Or you just pull everything and clean later or rubbish bin as it's not as expensive as purchasing a mattress protector (at least in the States).


----------



## ImSoTired

lilly, fantastic idea! was just thinking I needed a waterproof mattress cover. A shower curtain would be so much cheaper and easier!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I know what you mean about being too tired to bounce on the ball after blowing it up!!!!!

I've not thought about waters breaking really!? Think its cos with my other 2 they went with slow trickle for hours first so had some warning. The big gush with my 2nd was in the lift at the hospital in front of lift full of visitors!!! Embarrassing!!


----------



## san fran shan

:hugs: Hugs to you bean. The last thing you need is all this anxiety leading up to birth. I hope you find something better after touring a couple hospitals.

lolly - 9 days!! woohoo!! We will be close to each other! 

As for water breaking....I have been sleeping on the couch. I lay down a water proof pad that I purchased for the babies...like the one we got to protect their sheets. I actually had a dream last night my water broke, and could feel a gush in my dream. I woke up and felt my undies and felt the couch and nothing. It felt so real in my dream! 

5 days to go for me! I am feeling really anxious and apprehensive. Not excited at all. I think I might be too scared to be excited. This is my 1st pregnancy so I have no clue what to expect. I don't know if they will need NICU time, and I am so nervous about bringing home and caring for two babies. I keep thinking, "what have I gotten myself into??" I hope this all turns into excitement soon and its not leading to postpartum depression. I feel like a bad mom already!


----------



## Honey.Bee

toothfairy - my Consultant has said that she doesn't want me going past 41/52 due to my age (I'm 35), infact they tell me that is hospital policy for my chosen unit. I'm sure your LO will make an appearance before then, but I think that from 39 1/2 weeks I'd be pushing to make sure they have a back-up plan in place, just in case. I share your frustrations but these babies will come when they are ready. That said, I'm going for all the old wives tales today, just incase - went for a long walk (BH throughout, as usual), pineapple (well at worst contributes to the 5 a day), EPO, clary sage oil bump massage and CSO bath later. Just pumping up the exercise ball too. In an odd way, it makes me feel better, even if nothing comes of it. The CSO has quite a relaxing smell too. Keep your chin up! x

Lolly - single digits - woo hoo!


----------



## Baby Bell

San Fran, I think it's only natural that your nervous before the babies come. But you'll find a routine that works for your wee family, I know it must be daunting the thought of two babies but it will all come together. You will be a fab mum, the fact you worry bout these things proves you will be brilliant :hugs::kiss:


----------



## toothfairy29

San Fran please please don't be so hard on yourself. I think most of us here will admit to feeling the same. I kinda lost my excitement a good few wks ago and like you just think what have I done!? I'm fairly sure I felt like this before my other 2 all those years ago so trying to reassure myself it'll disappear after baby is here. But you have double the fun going on so am totally not surprised you feel as you do! I reckon you've more chance of post natal depression if you're not being realistic and having doubts and worried. If all you could imagine was cute little pink cheeks and cuddles you would be more likely to come crashing down after the birth!? Am sure the others will have more to add but I reckon what we feel is normal and probably healthy!!!! Give yourself a big hug xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Shan you're not a bad mum already :hugs: those are all completely normal fears, I can't even imagine feeling how I already do and knowing there will be 2 babies at the end of all this :shock: mums of muliples are pretty much superheroes in my eyes :lol: and you will be amazing, so don't worry :)

Honey.Bee, you're right - it definitely just feels good to be doing something, even if none of it works! I can't wait to meet my little lady but time is really flying by and I'm not stressing too much on when she decides to make an appearance.

I tried nipple stimulation the other night but it got boring and sore after a while :rofl: I think I might bust out the breast pump today instead!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've got a brand new mattress too and was worried, so went to boots and they sell big waterproof squares to put under sheets/in your car when in labour for when waters go :thumbup:


----------



## stark18

Shan- I was trying everything to get baby out last week as I was so excited for her to be here. Then I went to my last appt yesterday and there wasn't anything new going on 1cm dialated still pretty thick. Now I'm very contintent to wait until next Monday. Like lolly said I think moms of multiples are heroes!

Something weird going on for me...TMI?...I had some contractions that woke me up last night but didn't amount to anything. But this morning I've had a strange tingling sensation in my lady parts? It's a little odd.


----------



## toothfairy29

Anyone had BHs that squash your lungs so you can't catch your breath? I've had some and they make me dizzy and panic a bit?!


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks ladies! I just need to get in a better place. I have been working from home for about 8 weeks with not a lot of contact with other people and I think its making me a little crazy! I feel bad too because my husband is so excited and I am like the Debbie Downer about it all. Snapping out of it today!! That is my goal!

Toothfairy - my BH do that. I feel like someone put a bag of concrete on my chest and I can't breathe. I have been having these for like two months. Not all of them do it, but every so often I get an intense one that does. Makes me nervous for what the real ones feel like!


----------



## 2016

toothfairy29 said:


> Thanks 2016! How are you doing??? 6 days old already!!!!????

I know time flies! It's been an hormonal rollercoaster. BF isn't going as well as it did with DS and my nips are sore and bleeding in a lot of pain. :(
Flicka is really good in the day and doesn't ask for much but at night she wants feeding constantly, does ALL her poos and refuses to be put down or held by anyone but me. I know this is normal behaviour but Ive only had between 1 and 3 hours sleep in the last week broken into teeny bits. Not great when you're trying to recover from childbirth!

Of course it's worth it though and I love her to bits. :)

As for ladies worrying about waters - I bought a pack of 10 incontinence bed mats from Boots which are approx 60x60cm square. Had a couple on the bed, one on the sofa and one on my car seat! I tried a shower curtain on my bed but it was far too hot! Problem with that or a plastic bag is the liquid ultimately has to flow somewhere. The incontinence sheets are absorbent at least!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww 2016 :hugs: I'm sure it's all magnified when you have a toddler to take care of too. I'm looking forward to that... :argh: you sound like you're doing fab though hun, I hope it all settles down for you soon.

Thanks for the info ocean & 2016 about those pads :thumbup: I'll definitely be getting some of those.

Bounced for about 1hr on that ball and got a couple of BH but nothing major. Will have another go later, but it's really exhausting work. I forget to bounce and so just sit there watching the TV :haha:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i have my 39 wk midwife appointment Tomorrow just wondering if i ask her do you think Its likely they will do a sweep as in my blue notes it says a sweep at 41 wks dont want to wait that long!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ok ladies back from appointment and no more dilated or effaced than last week. Bp was down again but still spilling protein in my urine. Culture from last week came back negative so no bladder infection. Once again I've been taking meds that I didn't need. Now have to do 24 hour urinalysis and see what that reveals. In the meantime been scheduled for more testing core me and baby on Friday, I think it's a stress test. Doc mentioned possible induction Friday but definitely sometime next week because she's starting to think something is wrong, called me a ticking time bomb...


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh blu!! This must be very stressful for you. Am so glad they are keeping an eye on you though and not just telling you all will be fine! You make sure you call them if you have any feeling something is not right!!! Take care honey!! Xxx


----------



## juless

Blu! So sorry you are going through that! Hoping it all gets figured out soon or they induce you and get your baby out so you don't have to worry anymore!

afm, had my weekly doctor's appointment. No sweep, will do that next week, but he did check me. I believe he said cervix is soft. I'm 1cm and her head is down and low. Was painful when he checked, dreading the sweep! Afterwards I've felt even more cervix pressure, didn't think that was possible!! Getting some BH too. I hope SO much she'll come soon! Oh ya! And I lost 8lbs since my last appt, 6 days ago! Read online that loosing weight can happen right before labor starts! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Fifipots

Beanonorder said:


> And I thought my day couldn't get any worse!
> I got to work to find out that the landlord of the apartment that I'm supposed to be moving into (next week!) has now said he's not sure if he can let us move in there because of the baby!!!! And no, the can't really give me a reason why the baby is a problem except something to do with customs.... oh China....
> Then right after that my boss came in to basically tell me that they wouldn't be giving me the new teaching position I wanted but I can choose to be the assistant or I can continue in my current teaching position. :( They have a whole bunch of reasons but the main one is because they don't think I'll cope because of the baby. I'm starting to get the impression that you become completely incompetent once you have a baby.
> 
> My stomach has been cramping so badly for the past two hours that I can hardly walk. I need to find a way to relax but I'm really struggling right now.


It is actually illegal to tell someone they can't have a job because they have a baby, I got told I wasn't suitable for a job as I was pregnant and would need too much time off for appointments, random as it was a job working in a shop on a Sunday and would never have had an appointment on a Sunday, so I sued and won!! Don't accept what they're saying, check it out first x


----------



## Fifipots

Full term for me today and am currently very short of patience with my 3 year old who I'm sure is aware of this and testing me to the limits!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu I'm happy to hear they are keeping an eye on you and ready to get baby out if needed but calling you a 'ticking time bomb' is a bit scary and I hope it hasn't upset you. I know everything will turn out fine and you'll be meeting your baby boy soon. Hang in there!

At my appt today not much happened. I am a 'fingertip' dilated:dohh:, 50% effaced, and baby is at -1. So I've made some, but very little progress. I have a long ways to go but I'm still hoping for a 39 week baby as long as she's ready. Eating plenty of pineapple, doing some walking, drinking the tea and taking my epo just to make myself feel like I'm working on it. Hope I get to meet my baby girl soon!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ttc_lolly

mummy, I'm not sure if they'll do a sweep any earlier unless you're having complications/scheduled for an induction? No harm in asking though, the worst they can say is no!

Blu, arggh I'm so sorry hun :hugs: you must be so stressed right now. I think an induction sounds like the best solution, FX'd they do it sooner rather than later so you get to meet your little guy and all of this can be over.

juless, that's so exciting! 8lbs is a huge loss :shock: I think I've probably gained that in a week, I can't stop eating! Anyone know if that's a sign of impending labour!?! My guess is NO!


----------



## juless

Ya, it is a lot! Doctor didn't seem concerned. I asked about it and he asked if I was needing to pee more, etc. which I said I did. I guess I'm loosing water weight, which google searches tell me happens right before labour sometimes!! EEK! I also did some bouncing on my yoga ball this afternoon and there was a lot of leaky feelings! TMI sorry - my underwear was pretty wet, but just seemed to be discharge, some brownish color. Tiniest bit of brownish mucusy discharge when I wiped too. I put a pad on just to see! Not getting my hopes up though, since doctor said I might have a bit of bleeding or show from him checking my cervix today.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh juless your little lady really isn't going to keep you waiting much longer, I just know it!


----------



## juless

You think so? :D I hope! I have been feeling really weird and off the last few days. Just feel like something is going on...


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aw Blu :hugs: I agree with Lolly. I hope they do decide an induction is the way forward x

Keeping everything crossed Jules. I hope this is it!

Well the clary sage oil bath brought on the weirdest of tight BH - but now nothing. Bouncing on ball - ditto! Sigh. I'm off to bed! Sleep well x


----------



## ttc_lolly

100% juless especially if you've been feeling ''off'', I've heard a few ladies feel different somehow a few days before the big event :yipee:

Eeeek Honey.Bee I'm excited to get my CSO in the post now, hope it's here tomorrow! How many drops did you put in your bath?


----------



## joeliza24

Anyone else sometimes feel like baby is bouncing or stretchong right on their bladder? It's such a weird feeling. 

Had my 37 week doc's appointment and I'm 1 cm, effaced, and low. Oh, and baby's heart rate was completely normal :happydance:. Also had an ultrasound and saw baby smile - best ultrasound ever!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Lolly - I put 10 drops in the bath but I read you have to mix it with a carrier oil so it doesn't float on the surface and potentially burn (?) you. I used sweet almond oil but you could also use wheatgerm or any base oil. For the massage, I used 4 drops in about 10ml almond oil. Both had the same effect and v quickly. I also read that CSO is sometimes used during labour as it reportedly has analgesic properties. Again, not sure how true this is but my bath was nice and relaxing! Don't go OTT though as you can get a headache. Will try and find the link for you x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I read it needs a carrier for massage but not in the bath, so thanks for that :thumbup: I knew about the use of it for pain relief too... apparently it's relaxing, with a slightly similar effect to alcohol!? I had a pethidine shot during DD's labour and that made me feel so drunk and sick, so not sure I'd want to go through something similar :haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Here's a couple of B&B links. Can't find the exact one I was after:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/57145-clary-sage-2.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/329142-clary-sage-oil-induce-labour-5.html

Not sure about the feeling being similar to alcohol (then again its been so long!) but I figured if I can get a massage out if DH, then all good!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think it's when you inhale it you get the drunk feeling, and so why it can be effective during labour. I'll have to find some of the links I read on it :thumbup: I'm glad you noticed stronger BH/contractions with it though, can't wait for mine to come now!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies :flower: 

I feel better just knowing I wasn't crazy and could tell something was off. Hoping they will go through with everything on Friday. Still sucks being on bed rest though. I had one really strong contraction today, I had to focus and breath through it.

I read about clary sage oil too. I wonder if it works...

I went past my job today too and let them know I wouldn't be back until February. Felt so weird.


----------



## Beanonorder

Fifipots said:


> Beanonorder said:
> 
> 
> And I thought my day couldn't get any worse!
> I got to work to find out that the landlord of the apartment that I'm supposed to be moving into (next week!) has now said he's not sure if he can let us move in there because of the baby!!!! And no, the can't really give me a reason why the baby is a problem except something to do with customs.... oh China....
> Then right after that my boss came in to basically tell me that they wouldn't be giving me the new teaching position I wanted but I can choose to be the assistant or I can continue in my current teaching position. :( They have a whole bunch of reasons but the main one is because they don't think I'll cope because of the baby. I'm starting to get the impression that you become completely incompetent once you have a baby.
> 
> My stomach has been cramping so badly for the past two hours that I can hardly walk. I need to find a way to relax but I'm really struggling right now.
> 
> 
> It is actually illegal to tell someone they can't have a job because they have a baby, I got told I wasn't suitable for a job as I was pregnant and would need too much time off for appointments, random as it was a job working in a shop on a Sunday and would never have had an appointment on a Sunday, so I sued and won!! Don't accept what they're saying, check it out first xClick to expand...

Hey fifi, you would be right in most countries but this is China and what is normal in other places is definitely not the same here!! But they haven't outright told me that is the reason. Basically the education department in Australia told them they have to make hiring an Australian teacher a priority as its a brand new subject. They had two good applicants who are being interviewed. Personally I do think if I wasn't pregnant my boss would have pushed harder about having me appointed but because he feels I need more time at home with the baby he decided to follow what they were saying. (If I got the job I'd have to go back to work when the baby is about 6 weeks old). 

Blu I'm sorry for what you are going through! Hugs and I hope baby arrives soon and it all goes well!

San Fran you are definitely not a bad mom! Your fears are completely normal. My oldest friend is also having twins and they are not her first and she is feeling the same way too!! I think she'd be a bit jealous of you because you have an arrival date. She has to have a c-section because one twin is breech but her doctor wants her to go into labour and then he'll do a an emergency c-section. She is terrified! 

afm, my colleague is taking me to the other hospital tomorrow afternoon! She says it definitely has more rooms and she feels its quieter, cleaner and the staff are friendlier. Best of all she says its cheaper and the doctors there are not allowed to accept the traditional 'bonus' (called a red envelope)! So fx'd that it all works out!


----------



## munch

Hi Ladies, have been following thread intently waiting for the next blizzard to arrive :) 

Bean... Your situation must be very nerve racking. I hope you find a solution. 

Blu.... Big hugs your way. Thinking of you. 

Juless... Sounds like you could be very close to meeting your little girl. Keep us posted. 

I am sure there was other snowflakes to comment about but my brain is not functioning overly well. Very tired this week and hip pain at night making it difficult to sleep. I went Christmas shopping at ikea yesterday with mum and bought dd2 a cooking station, very cute but the walk around the ikea maze nearly killed me! I was exhausted all afternoon from it. Can't wait to meet this baby boy!

Stay well snowflakes :)


----------



## Ichisan

I used clary sage oil from 37wks, putting it in a little bit of milk helps it spread better in the bath :thumbup: Plus for the massage I mixed in some lavender oil too which will relax you and aid contractions! I loved the smell of them together although I know some people can find it a bit over powering. 
On the ball if you get tired of bouncing circling your hips and swaying from side to side really helps as well, I found that more comfortable than actually bouncing especially once my contractions had started. 
Here is my baby girl :)
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/133164_10152282094715182_698040180_o.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ohhh Ichisan, she is just absolutely perfect :cloud9: I bet you can't stop staring at her! Well done again hun :hugs: and if you have been using CSO from 37w then I am definitely going to start using it! Thanks for the tips with the ball too :thumbup: will give the swaying a go. I get bored bouncing and just end up sitting on it :haha:


----------



## juless

Thanks for the tips Ichisan and your little one is completely adorable! So beautiful! Thanks for sharing a picture! :)
afm, not much new here. A few contractions last night and a little more brownish discharge (probally from my exam though). OH and I dtd this morning, hope that helps to get things going!


----------



## Baby Bell

Ichisan what a wee cutie, absolutely beautiful, you must be such a proud mummy! :cloud9: well done you!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ichisan she is so precious!!! I bet she smells adorable too!! How is it all going? Thanks for the tips. 

Does lavender oil help induce too? 

Anyone using epo and NOT having anything come out next day? Am a little worried they are all just collecting up there!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha toothfairy I found I didn't leak much with one, but when I started inserting 2 tons came out. I wouldn't worry, I doubt it's all being stored :lol:

Lavendar doesn't help to induce, it's just a carrier oil and helps to relax you :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly.... I had visions of them all falling out during labour like I'd been storing nuts like a squirrel!!!! Can you imaging the midwives face?! Or like a jackpot payout on a fruit machine!!! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahahahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl: oh you crack me up!! That's hilarious! Could you imagine that happening!? Oh deary me :lol:


----------



## toothfairy29

I can't get the image out of my head now!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Me either :rofl: I just have this image of walking in to the delivery suite, taking off my pants and hundreds of golden capsules falling out :haha: or the baby being born with them all stuck to her head! Hahaha!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha ha!! Kerching!! You've hit the Jackpot!!!


----------



## LillyLee

Oh my toothfairy thanks for the laugh this morning, I was feeling a bit down.

TMI (so sorry) I have the most painful hemorrhoids (piles?) so much so that it's now making me nauseated. They've come and gone for the past few weeks and I treat them with sitz baths and cream but this morning it's almost unbearable. I've never mentioned anything to my midwives because they've never asked and it's just so completely embarrassing but the pressure down there now is huge and I keep having these sharp twinges in my cervix. This is by far the worst part of my pregnancy. :cry:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Ichisan! What a cutie x

Toothfairy - oh can you imagine? I suppose it would give the midwives a change from all the usual labour products? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lilly - sorry to hear that you are not comfortable. Honestly though, you will not be the first pregnant lady to get piles. Your GP and midwife have heard it all before. If its that sore, bite the bullet and let them know. 

Bean - hope the visit to the new hospital goes well. Sounds good!

Jules - hang on in there. I'm still hopeful for another snowflake arrival!

AFM - had a midwife appt today. Baby's head 3/5 engaged and she guesses a weight of at least 8lb. Come on baby, time to come out now! Bought some incontinence sheets from amazon just incase of a wild gush if waters break :blush:


----------



## toothfairy29

Lily lee I would definitely mentions it to your midwife or doctor or maybe you can buy some cream without seeing them if you're too embarrassed? You shouldn't be suffering!


----------



## expatttc

36 week app't., baby's still head down but cervix is still closed. Guess we'll just keep waiting!
I was playing with a few Christmas ornaments before the appointment, and funnily enough ended up with sparkles on my tummy. My obs thought that was pretty amusing :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Lily lee I agree go see your GP, no need to suffer when they can give you something for it!

Girls.....I just did something silly. I haven't shaved down below ina good long while mainly because iv not been able to see it........out of sight out of mind! Anyway I decided I better do something but it seeing as I'm being induced a week on sun.........but I did it blind then looked in a hand held mirror after.......it's such a state patches everywhere:haha: thank goodness iv given myself time to fix it..........think il give it a shot again in a few days:blush: 
Not that it even matters I'm sure the midwifes don't give a sh*t and my oh hasn't complained bout it......but still a girl likes to have a wee bit of dignity during child birth!:haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

Bell I tried to do mine with a mirror and cut myself! From then on I just do by feel and think am doing a better job. Either that or ignorance is bliss!!!!

I've just tried to check my cervix and still can't find it!! Do you think this means its too high and labour is still way off?? It's always been very high and docs have struggled when had smears etc. does it always drop low when labour approaching?


----------



## 2016

My cervix was too hard to find while I was in early labour! Some people's are just very high all the time.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm still trying to get DH to groom my girly area. He keeps telling me it's not that bad but I can feel it. I tried to shave some of it on my own and I know I missed a bit and got some razor burn because I really can't see. Will try and get him to do a little grooming before I go into labor at least. So hopefully soon!

I don't dare go in search of my cervix. I'm a bit squeaminsh when it come to that sort of thing and that is also the reason I haven't begun inserting the EPO. But I am in the US and the doctor checks my cervix weekly now anyway so I have no need to. Even my doctor said though that even if I were more dilated and completely effaced and engaged that doesn't mean labor would start soon just as If I were completely high and closed it doesn't mean that I won't go into labor tonight! I don't think it really means anything.


----------



## munch

Lolly and Tooth you have made waking up at 330 am worth it! Too funny re your capsule storage convo. 

I woke up because of a Braxton hicks that would seem to go away. I never had this many with the other two pregnancies. Is any one else getting a lot that seem to last a while?


----------



## toothfairy29

Good morning munch!! I've been getting a lot over last couple weeks especially through the night. Are you still getting them? Are they regular?


----------



## munch

*that was wouldn't seem to go away. 

Lilly.... Sorry you are suffering, sounds like you are doing all the right things. Witch hazel is apparently good to use on them. 

Bell... Good on you for attempting to tidy up your lady garden, I am going to need some help in that area very soon. 

Expatttc... Sparkly belly how cute :) 

Ichisan... What a dear little baby, you are very lucky indeed! Thanks for the pic :)


----------



## juless

Hi guys! Wow! So many people viewing the thread! :D I hope that those not feeling great start to have some better days! I know I'm feeling at the end of my rope. I'm so irritable and restless and just plain uncomfortable! Can't wait for OH to get home tonight so I can have a nice long, hot bath! :D I spent the morning cleaning like mad. The place was a mess and I couldn't handle it anymore! Now to rest the remainder of the day! My lower back has been pretty sore, but other than that and a few BH here and there nothing new to report!


----------



## munch

Tooth..... Yes they are regular and lasting about 2 to 3 min. Not painful though, just uncomfortable, so I know it's nothing....


----------



## munch

Juless.... Sounds like a bit of nesting :) I am so uncomfortable now too. Sometimes when I get up after sitting for a while I walk like an old women. Hardest part of pregnancy for me these last few weeks!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Bell - I did exactly the same thing. Had a long-overdue go at maintaining the lady garden. Hacked around a bit - complete mess! Have tried to persuade DH to help but he was very non-committal. TBH -past caring now!

Munch - yep, my BH are just the same. The last two days I have had them near continuously but they are rarely enough to stop me doing whatever it is I am up to, except walking when I sometimes have to take a rest. And yep for the old lady walking too along with old lady oohs and aahs as I get up/move around etc.


----------



## Baby Bell

I don't think iv had any BH at all.......maybe I'm lucky then again my uterus will get a nasty shock when I go into labour:haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lilly I'd discuss it with your GP too and hopefully they'll give you something for it :hugs: they aren't nice, I unfortunately know!

Bell I did the exact same thing a few weeks ago! It looked such a mess :rofl: I had another go the other night and although a tad better than my last attempt, I know it still must have looked like someone had been let loose down there with a pair of garden shears :lol: I didn't even have time to do anything with it when I was in labour with DD, so at least I tried this time!

Oooh keep an eye on those BH munch, just incase they turn into the real deal!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yeah Munch, we need more snowflakes........your could be number 5 :thumbup:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Munch and Juless both of you sound promising..fingers crossed that more snowflakes are coming soon!

I had a go at the lady garden two weeks ago, a mess! And dh will not help at all, he says no one cares but me. Im like that's the point- I care for my own dignity! Im going to give it another go today. 

I've had a mixture of bh and some sharp contractions but nothing worth noting. My heart has been racing a lot and I've been feeling breathless even though im laying down..so.wired.

Ichisan such a beautiful lo you have there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samj732

Full term today :wacko: Praying this baby doesn't make me wait another 3 weeks to meet her. I have an OB appt today so hopefully she'll have good news for me. Don't know how much longer I can take all this pain. Do they do sweeps in the US?

I've had BH on and off forever, and the past week have had some contractions here and there. Too bad they always stop.

I think my cervix is really low... everytime I DTD or even take a poo blush:) I have a bit of bleeding. That or it's super sensitive right now.


----------



## expatttc

Regarding lady garden management -- I was thinking of going for a bikini wax -- have any of you done that while being with bump? My last one was when I could still see down there to do it myself...


----------



## munch

Samj... Yay congrats on full term!

Expatttc.... I have had a wax a few times but never with a bump. I don't think I could let anyone done there besides a midwife and ob at this stage of the game lol. 

I don't think my BH will amount to anything. I have been having them since 24 weeks but last night was strange as they woke me up and I had at least 6 in one hour and I was dehydrated...who knows?! 

Stay well ladies :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

expatttc said:


> Regarding lady garden management -- I was thinking of going for a bikini wax -- have any of you done that while being with bump? My last one was when I could still see down there to do it myself...

I got one a couple of weeks ago as it was getting out of hand :haha: it hurt so much more than when I wasn't pregnant. I took paracetomal beforehand too.

Ill get another one before birth as its meant to help healing with stitches as hair gets in the way, plus easier to clean delicate area afterwards


----------



## daydream

Good luck to you ladies going for a wax. The times I've waxed I've gotten horrible ingrown hairs so would never want to have to deal with that at the same time of dealing with healing from delivery. I'll use a bikini trimmer to keep it manageable though (I use the gillette venus bikini trimmer.. it has a guard so I feel comfortable using it "blind" so to speak)


----------



## Chloe597

sounds like some promising labor signs with some of you (juless, munch...) I hope it snows soon :)

I have tried to keep up with my lady garden by blindly trimming and i'm pretty sure i've just made a mess of it. I give up! I have a friend who is a waxer and she said she sees pregnant women all the time, so don't be shy if thats the way you want to go!

I've been laying inverted on an ironing board propped up against a couch, playing beethoven to my crotch and holding frozen peas on the top of my bump trying to get this baby to turn. I have no idea when I will know that she has turned, if she even turns. I feel a lot of pressure on my hip bones, but i dont know what that means. and i still feel hiccups really low, as i have been for over a month, so if she is breech i assume the hiccup location will change once she moves? where do you head down ladies feel hiccups?

At my appt i was 1cm dilated, 50% effaced and -2, whatever that means!


----------



## stark18

I have had the most horrible back pain since last night. Have any of you on your second or more had back labor? My sister said she believes that is what's going on but I haven't really had many contractions. The pain hasnt stopped or eased up at all.


----------



## juless

I have been having terrible lower back pain today as well. Tonight I'm starting to get some cramping super low, into my cervix with the back pain. Don't think it's much of anything though!
stark, as much as I've heard back labor is no fun, I hope it's the start of something for you!


----------



## LillyLee

Chloe I actually feel my hiccups up high under my ribs. Every midwife appt and ultrasound I've had has put this baby as head down so maybe what we are feeling as hiccups is the reverberations as their whole little bodies shake. I wouldn't judge position completely off of hiccups though. How funny would it be if yours turned out to be head down but mine was breech the whole time?


----------



## juless

Oh wow, just had the most painful contraction/BH yet! It was really long too! No more since though, but wow, geez! Ouch! I've been getting a few in row tonight, so will start timing them if they continue. Not getting too hopeful though...


----------



## stark18

Juless- I've got the cramping really low too. I don't think it's much of anything either but I can't seem to get relief!
I'm just so tired and starting to get a little desperate. Doctor told me to take some Benadryl to help with sleep so since I have to be at work at 5 in the morning I'm going to take some and go to bed now.


----------



## juless

Hope you can get some rest stark! Goodnight!


----------



## daydream

LillyLee said:


> Chloe I actually feel my hiccups up high under my ribs. Every midwife appt and ultrasound I've had has put this baby as head down so maybe what we are feeling as hiccups is the reverberations as their whole little bodies shake. I wouldn't judge position completely off of hiccups though. How funny would it be if yours turned out to be head down but mine was breech the whole time?

Mine is the same way! When we had an ultrasound at 31 weeks, he was head down and feels like he's in the same position. I'll find out for sure on Monday. FX!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi everyone!

I ignored my lady garden for a while and then decided something needed to be done. I have an electric razor which really helped. I didn't want to see what it looked like afterwards but was in the bath the next evening when dh came in so I asked him. He told me it was 'all clean'!! He then went on to tell me I'm looking different down there. Not sure if that'd good or bad?!
I'm looking forward to going to see the hospital this afternoon. Hoping for good things there! Might also be a good thing to see another doctor seeing as I've still been cramping quite a lot. 
Anyone got some new relaxation techniques for me to try? The usual things don't seem to be working and my mind is in overdrive with everything!


----------



## expatttc

Chloe, LOL!!!!!!!!!! So sorry sweetie, just thinking of you lying on an ironing board, with peas on the bump and beethoven playing away....good grief the positions these bumps get us into!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel my hiccups down low, on the bottom left side of the bump normally, but loads of pokes and bumps all around even still. In my Italian lesson today I learned how to say e' un poipetto -- a little octopus, because I'm sure that's what I'm having, so I have no clue if you can gauge position by pokes and hiccups...will send you loads of 'shift' karma, but in the meantime, don't fall off the ironing board!! :)

Juless and Stark :hugs: for the contractions and cramps!

Bean, I'm wondering what DH will say when he sees that bit of me, plus ALL the bits of me after three months! As for relaxation, I'm a huge fan of my lavender eye pillow. For some reason, the weight of it on my eyes is as calming as the scent I think...

Thanks for the feedback on the waxing...I might call around and see if any of the spas near here have worked with pregnant women before...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I feel like im leaking but am not sure... I felt a little wet and went to the bathroom and notice my panties were a little wet. Noticeably. I put on a liner to see what would happen. Went back to toilet a little later and the liner was wet with brownish color mucus. Nothing on tissue. I just put on another liner to see what will happen. I've been crampy and feeling soo much pressure down there. What do you ladies think?


----------



## munch

Blu.... Sounds like things could be happening with you. Keep us posted. Could be your plug?! 

Chloe... It's probably not funny for you but you painted a very funny picture with the iron board situation. Hope bub turns for you soon! 

I feel hiccups mostly bottom left side but sometimes they are just felt all over! 

I have just been reading about Step B testing. I have never been tested in either of my other pregnancies. I don't think it's routinely done here in Australia. I will most likely have a section with this baby and I have read its not necessary.


----------



## 2016

Blu that definitely sounds promising!!! That's how mine started so I made a cup of RRLT, took another EPO and watch a weepy film while bouncing on the ball and stimulating my nipples! :haha: For some reason getting emotional really ramped up the contractions! Hope this is it for you. :happydance:


----------



## kitty2385

Fingers crossed for you girls with 'signs'! Exciting!

Got another scan today to see which way up this little lady is, she feels the same to me, breech with legs extended! So I'm guessing I will get my c-section date today and I will know when she's coming! Exciting!!


----------



## babyhope

Hi Ladies! I haven't been active, but I'm due Dec. 3 and I lost my plug today and I believe had a bloody show. These last few days I noticed some of my plug, but today it came out in globs every time I went to the restroom, and at the end it had blood in it. Last time I went to the dr. they told me I was 1-2 cm, so I'm hoping labor is soon...sorta...LOL...we still haven't decided on a name and that is stressing me out. 

Anyone think labor will be soon with the loss of my plug/bloody show?


----------



## munch

Sounds positive Babyhope... Good luck. Keep us posted :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Come on girls we need more snow!!


----------



## Saradavies89

What a beautiful pic, god feel like I've missed loads as for the lady garden I've manage a bit using a mirror and tilting in and me standing on my tip toes and on a angle lol, I've left it now tho as I'm booked in for a bikini wax on the 7th, nothing new for me tbh got midwife today at half 12 xxxx


----------



## nickibrum

Im away for a few days and we have 4 born already?? wow! 

Im no way near and due on the 3rd dec. I have really bad trapped wind today and its so painful....if i cant cope with this how an earth will i cope with contractions??


----------



## mummyof2girlz

we defo need more babies i am due in six days! And nothing going on her what so ever even my pains have stopped! Midwife is giving me a sweep on Wednesday she said she feels sorry for me ha ha every time i see her am moaning she said baby seems a little to happy inside! And i am still only measuring 36 weeks this could be down to baby dropping ect.. Where can i get these epo things and sage oil in the UK ill try anything! Was considering Googling diy membrane sweep for my Hubby then thought it through and decided against lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Well I went to see the hospital. It is a regular hospital with a maternity floor as opposed to my current hospital which is completely a maternity hospital. It was very clean and much quieter. But... they don't have any private rooms and their other rooms are pretty much booked. I have as much chance, if not more of being stuck out on the corridor. So no real point in changing. 
Another colleague heard I went to see this place and he recommended another one which is new in the city. And one of our students parents work there. So hopefully tomorrow I'm going to see it. It sounds like its going to be a bit more expensive but I think it is at least worth taking a look. Even if it just gives me piece of mind that I've looked at all my options. 

Ladies with all the symptoms I am so jealous! But sending you all lots of luck!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hope u find somewhere bean I'd hate to be in your situation xxxx


----------



## juless

bean, so sorry that hospital isn't going to work out for you! Hope the next one is more promising!

afm, just woke up after not so great a sleep. My lower back is aching a lot this morning and I just feel a lot of pressure all over, just a weird feeling. Baby seems almost like she's sideways or something, but I still feel her hitting my cervix. I think it's from sleeping on my left side all night. She shifts then shifts back! I can't figure out where the heck she is, but think she might be back to back. I am still getting lots of little feet sticking out all over! Just sat more straight and she seems less sideways now, lol! For some reason today I told OH to make sure to check his phone... for some reason feel like something could happen today. I'm sure I'll be wrong though, lol!
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Honey.Bee

mummy - you can get EPO and clary sage oil at Holland and Barrett. I'm sure you could also find cheaper online but I was inpatient!

bean - 3rd time lucky, honey!

Jules - come on, make it snow!!!

I'm off for a pedicure today as I've given up on trying to paint my nails whilst holding my breath! Ridiculously excited, although I pity the poor girl that has to tackle my neglected hooves. Even if the lady garden is a massacre - my feet will be looking good!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu & babyhopes, things sound very promising! Keep us updated :)

I'm 39 weeks today :yipee: still feels so surreal! And no sign of this little madam coming out anytime soon either. My CSO still hasn't arrived despite ordering it over the weekend, so contemplating popping into town and picking some up from a health shop. Should have done that in the first place really :dohh: I was trying to save a bit of money by buying it cheaper online but that's backfired!


----------



## toothfairy29

I got my CSO this morning. Not sure what to do with it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

You can put a few drops in your bath toothfairy (I was just going to put it straight in but some ladies in here have mentioned mixing it with a bit of milk or a carrier oil first), and you can use it to massage in to your bump, arms and thighs but you need to add it to a carier oil again or some moisturiser first. You can sniff it too! x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Woo hoo Lolly! 39 weeks! In some ways it seems like no time since BFP! x


----------



## Saradavies89

Well just been to see my midwife (stand in midwife mines broke her toes) and she wasn't nice :-( she made me feel like an utter dick for doing the strep b test,she said to me you do. Know why we don't test for it cz by the time you have the baby you may not have it, well tbh u silly cow that's not a risk I'm willing to take ( I obv never said the silly cow bit but felt like it) and she was like well you don't have to take the antibiotics yano you can have them after and we keep u in and watch you and the baby, I just felt like slapping her and sayin y would I risk that when I can have then while giving birth and not have to stay in and risk my child's health, I tilt tally understand that nothing could happen but now I know I have got it I'd like to do all I can not to cause harm to my child. She's really wound me up and not even put my belly measurements in my book! Next time I go I'm defo complaing I do not want her again xxxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

And she wrote "ceph 4/5" anyone know what this mean I haven't a clue cz that dick never told me!!! ( sorry bout the language but I am angry hahaah) xxxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Sara - Ceph is short for cephalic (i.e baby is head down). 4/5 is how much of the head she can palpate (so your baby is 1/5 engaged - good news!). I'm not sure if there is variation between midwives but that is how mine explained it to me.


----------



## expatttc

Sara, sorry about the rude midwife! That can be so disappointing!
CEPH stands for cephalic, meaning that the baby is head down. 
I'm not sure about the numbers though -- I remember reading that normally they go CEPH 5/5, 4/5, 3/5, 2/5, 1/5 as a kind of count-down of how much of the head is engaging, but I can't recall more than that. Sorry!!!! :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

oops - replied at same time as HoneyBee :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Haha it's ok thanks ladies calmed down a bit now I just hope she isn't there next time I want my normal midwife back, can't believe she never plotted my belly on the graph I might just get my aunt to do it xxxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 39 weeks Lolly!

Sorry you had such a bad experience Sara :hugs:

AFM no changes. Still pressure like crazy. Not as "wet" though, although there is still evidence on the latest panty liner. I don't think it's plug, it doesn't have much consistency to it, it's really watery. We'll see what happens today. 

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sara, did she write 4/5th engaged or palpable? Some MW's vary on how they record it in books - if she meant engaged then that means your baby is pretty much fully engaged and only has 1/5th of the way to go, if she meant palpable then that means she felt 4/5ths of baby's head above your pelvis so still a little way to go yet, but she's going the right way! And as the other ladies explained, ceph means head down in the right position :thumbup:

Just back from town and bought some CSO - £9.09 for a tiny 10ml bottle :shock: almost fell over with shock! I only paid £1.70 for a 10ml bottle online, which I'm betting arrives tomorrow now after I've just been robbed for almost a tenner :rofl:

Thanks ladies :) it really doesn't seem all that long ago this group was made and we all were getting our BFP's! And now we all just have weeks to go (hopefully not me!), it really is crazy.


----------



## toothfairy29

Sara sorry she was so off with you! No need for it at all xxx

I've just had a little accident. It's blowing a gale in Yorkshire and the car door has just slammed shut in my face! Have a huge lump come up on my eyebrow which looks like its going to bruise nicely! Have ice on it as we speak. It's really shaken me up and made me cry!!!!


----------



## juless

Aw, that's awful toothfairy! Hope it heals quickly for you!
Blu - could your waters be leaking? You could take the pantyliner in and they can do a quick test to be sure I think.
afm, nothing new to report! Made some yummy tea biscuits and DD is having a nap. Treating myself to a bit of coffee and having a rest!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww toothfairy :hugs: I hope it doesn't bruise!

I'm having a few twinges so just bouncing on this damn ball again! I'm sure it'll amount to nothing!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks girls!

Enjoy jukes and get bouncing lolly and sniff that CSO!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I sniffed it and that stuff is pretty potent isn't it!? :lol: think I'll stick with putting in the bath and using it for massage!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I thought I was having the start if a show earlier as I wiped and a little brownish blob was there. Has been nothing since tho so am thinking it might be epo!! I have to admit it made me laugh at out conversation yesterday!


----------



## xmz_innocentx

Hey Girls..
Well im 39 weeks + 4 days now & stil no sign of baby making an appearance.. 
Just want baby to come now.. So impatient lol!
But as its my first im also scared :(
Scared of Labor (I'm a total wuss with pain lol)
& scared 4 after (Keep worrying about how im gonna no what to do.. Havin never looked after a baby b4.. Stupid i know :blush:)


----------



## kitty2385

AS i thought baby is still breech with legs extended, same as last week so my c-section has been scheduled for 30th nov, which is a week tomorrow!!! So excited but nervous at the same time!


----------



## munch

Ouch Toothfairy....hope it's not too bad :( 

I found I have been extra clumsy lately, breaking plates and glasses and just being really hopeless lol! 

Kitty... Wow so exciting!! Mine is on the 10th unless I go earlier. You will be fine and the excitement out weighs the nerves. Just a tip find out what happens after the baby is born, ask if you can be with the baby in recovery. I wasn't with dd2 and it was the longest 45 min of my life! 

Hope everyone coping. I am so impatient at the moment!


----------



## munch

I just did a food shop with my 2 year old and she was excellent and well behaved but it was one of the hardest things to do, waddling the isles and carrying shopping in and unpacking it.... Everything is such a challenge at the moment, goodness me! Are you ladies finding everyday things as difficult as me? It's hot here today too, not overly but hot enough that I am sweating a tad.... Exhausting!


----------



## juless

Hi guys!
kitty, too bad your baby is still breech, but at least now you know and can plan for the way the birth will be! I agree with munch, I didn't have DD in recovery with me and it was a long wait! Although, I snoozed through most of it as I was exhausted from trying to push her out for 2 hours. 
I'm starting to think that I'll end up with the c-section. I'm starting to accept that that will be how it happens, I want to be okay with that. I'm torn because having a vaginal birth scares me - what if I have another huge baby and she gets stuck or something? And then with a c-section, what if it limits how many kids I can have? (Although OH will be limiting that more than anything else, lol! If it was up to me I'd have 10!). I realized today how it's only 1 1/2 weeks till the surgery, and I doubt that I'll go into labor on my own before then. What will be will be I guess!


----------



## stark18

I find it very difficult to do anything at all munch! Also I wasn't able to have DS in recovery with me because I was so shaky and they were worried about how the spinal tap was wearing off. But the nurse was awesome and stayed on the phone almost the whole time with the nursery keeping me updated. 

I've had some pretty bad cramps today and have had lots of discharge. I think it may be my plug coming out in pieces. Saying that I still don't believe I will go into labor before Monday so it looks like that will be LOs birthday. 

Tomorrow is FINALLY my last day of work. I've worked this long because I don't get paid leave and I wanted to take as much time off with baby as I can. So happy to only have 8 hours of work left!


----------



## Beanonorder

Success! :happydance:

I went to see the new hospital and its great! Its a lot more like a western hospital where there are special doors to go through before entering the maternity ward and there are areas that men are not allowed. They have plenty of rooms and its possible to book a private room! The nurse said I didn't really need to because the private rooms are so much more expensive than double rooms that there are plenty available. She could guarantee that I wouldn't be put on the corridor to labour. And even though the room is a bit more expensive than my current hospital the overall cost is the same for a c-section and slightly lower for a natural birth!
The new hospital is also quite happy for me to continue seeing my current doctor and just going to them for the delivery. The doctor there did a brief check and baby is still head down and 'a good size for natural birth'. Which in China generally means the baby is on the smaller size!!:haha:

Also good news is they seem to have found us a new apartment. I went to see it and its not bad. Its not as nice as the one we were meant to be moving in to and when I sent pictures and spoke to dh about it he got a bit negative. But its not awful. It needs a really good clean and stuff moved out but overall it has potential. And hopefully we can move next week. :happydance:


----------



## kitty2385

thanks girls, i will have to ask where baby goes after birth, they will prob say it depends on how things go. i think though that she will be with me but i will definately check! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kitty sorry baby is still breech, but it's good that you have a date she'll be here and can start planning ahead for everything :)

I've never had a c-sec, but from what I can gather, in the UK the baby will remain with you throughout and won't be taken unless there are major problems with either you or baby. The NHS are urging all mums to keep their babies with them constantly, however you'll get plenty of help on the postnatal ward from MW's if you are bed bound or struggling with pain etc.

I bathed in CSO last night, also massaged it into my bump before bed and it didn't do much except totally relax me! I got a really good night's sleep though, so it wasn't totally pointless :haha: will continue to use it as I wasn't expecting miracles on the first go anyway!


----------



## kitty2385

thanks lolly, thats very reassuring xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Kitty! At least you can start to plan and get your head around things now. Have read and heard lots of positive section stories. My midwife said that they do keep baby with you at all times and still do immediate skin to skin or as soon as poss anyway. Obviously unless there is problem. Xxx

Bean! Am so so so glad you've got good news about the hospital and apartment . Hope you're feeling relieved? Xxx

Like lolly, I bathed and massaged the CSO last night with no difference at all!!!!! Come on baby!!! No major bruising to my face though today. The ice did the trick!


----------



## munch

Yay Bean! What good news, you must be wrapt. :)


----------



## babyhope

Nickibrum- Ive been having horrible trapped gas too, its very uncomfortable :(
Toothfairy- Yikes that is awful, hope you feel better! 

How much mucus plug are we suppose to have, I had so much come out yesterday (huge globs of it every time I went to the restroom) that I thought that was it, but nope today i had tons more! No contractions though.

I've decorated my house for Christmas and put up and decorated my tree! I'm so happy to have that done before the baby comes, now I just need to finish my Christmas shopping!


----------



## toothfairy29

Not sure about the plug babyhope? No signs of it with me. Sounds good though!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hope you face is ok toothfairy, all the MW wrote was ceph 4/5 so god knows she didn't talk much o well. Ill refuse to have her if its her agin next time, so glad I've found somewhere bean xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Be forewarned - longest post EVER!

Well, I have a good reason for falling off the face of the planet:

Summer Navani was born at 36w4d weighing 6lb 9oz! 

I began to notice a lot of watery discharge last Wednesday, almost as if I was having little pee accidents, but they would happen at random times, especially right AFTER I peed, when I was standing up from the toilet.

I began to suspect I might be leaking amniotic fluid but didn't want to feel silly if it wasn't. Over the course of the nighttime the fluid increased a bit and turned a bit pink at times, at which point I was quite sure it was NOT pee. I wasn't having any contractions other than the usual Braxton Hicks, but I couldn't sleep at all and kept going to the bathroom. I waited until 6am and finally called the midwife on call (MINE WAS OUT OF TOWN!!!). I was told to come right in to L&D and they would check to see if it was really amniotic fluid.

It was the strangest feeling: showering, quickly finishing packing the hospital bag, giving the dog a big bowl of food and water, putting the dishwasher on etc, just in case we were gone for a while.

Good thing we did -- the test strip was positive, which meant my amniotic sac had been leaking for about 22 hours. I wasn't having active contractions so in went the IV and pitocin was started. I tried to be SUPER active in labor to get things going. They weren't keen on checking my cervix due to the risk of infection, so I had no idea if I was dilating. I danced to 90's hip hop music, rocked on hands and knees, swayed, walked the halls, bounced on the ball, EVERYTHING! The contractions were coming regularly but were only of moderate intensity. When I finally got checked at 6pm, I was 90% effaced, 3cm dilated and -1 station...progress, but hardly amazing for 9 hours of work. 

I continued on laboring and things really did start to pick up as the evening wore on. The problem was, it was all back labor, so they really wanted me to keep moving around, as she was posterior. I got a couple of doses of fentanyl (narcotic) around 6:30pm and then 10:30pm, which helped me keep active but around midnight I couldn't stand it anymore and I got my epidural. 

AAAAAAAAAAH. The relief. Amazing.

I was then asleep by 1am and slept soundly until 7am. I slept through the blood pressure cuff, nurses coming in and out, my IV setup beeping and even being straight cathetered (plastic tube stuck up my urethra to drain my bladder). When I awoke and I realized it was the next day and I hadn't had my baby, I was sure I was headed for a c-section. The nurses thought that was possible, but the MW still had to check me, and that would decide it all.

At 8:30am (this is now Friday), the MW came in and as she went to check me she said, "OH! Well, we are ready to push!" She then grabbed my husband's hand and stuck it in my vagina and said, "that's your baby's head." His face was priceless. I started BAWLING! It would be a vaginal delivery!!!

24 hours after the pitocin started, I started pushing. They turned off the epidural so I could feel the contractions more, but for the first half hour, my pushes weren't too effective. Then as the pain medication wore off, holy moly, I could feel pressure like I've never experienced. She did manage to turn anterior as she was descending. When the head was just barely coming out and I had to wait for the next contraction, it was the most brutal wait! I could barely breathe. It did encourage me to push harder though and soon everyone was saying I was very close. The MW did cut an episiotomy to help baby get through as it was a "tight fit." I didn't care, anything to get it out.

Within two pushes the head came out and I felt a huge gush of fluid. I thought that the rest of her would just slide out like on TV but no, I still had to push. I think I pushed for 4 minutes straight just to get it over with! Soon the MW yelled at me to grab my baby and I pulled her onto my chest (yes, HER!). I wish I could say I cried and was immediately so happy, but to be honest it was still so painful! I was continuing to contract as the placenta was readying to come out. Finally it slid out and it was quite a relief. Seriously though: after pains. No one talks about those. As she was laying on my chest I was trying to breathe through the pain, and I couldn't focus on her at all! I could just look down and see she was an okay size, and had a full head of dark hair! 

As the oral pain meds they gave me set it, I finally calmed down and began to explore my new daughter. She's perfect! She was 6lb 9oz and quite healthy, although her blood sugars were very low the first day. She was too sedated to take the breast so she had to be fed through a tube down her mouth twice and we syringe-injected my colostrum into her mouth (I had to hand-express). Finally her sugars stabilized but she never cried, she just slept, and practically slept through her first bath. She was so tired she couldn't last at the nipple very long and wasn't getting adequate calories.

Long story short, she ended up getting mostly donor breast milk as I worked night and day with the breast pump to get my milk to come in. Eventually we moved from syringe feeding her to bottle-feeds with some practice time on the breast too. 

At 4 days old, she was discharged, and we have now been home for 48 hours. It is quite a struggle to keep her fed as she is quite sedate still and falls asleep during feeds ... but we have goal amounts she *has *to eat and that means it takes an hour to get her fed. I was getting no sleep and got very depressed and unwell for a few days until we came up with a new schedule yesterday with the lactation specialist that allows me longer stretches of sleep at night with more frequent feedings during the day. She is doing primarily bottles of my milk, but takes to the breast a few times a day as well and seems to be getting a little better at it.

She has lost 7% of her birth weight at her check Wednesday, which isn't bad, but she is expected to gain an ounce a day from here on out, so it is a lot of pressure. Our days are dominated by trying to get her to wake up enough to eat. We have a pediatrician appointment todat and I'm very nervous for her to have finally gained!

Other than that, she is perfect and wonderful. Daddy is already wrapped around her finger and he is quite good with her, although he cannot keep track of the feeding schedule so it is annoying to be constantly reminding him. Admittedly it's complicated...so I've typed up a chart that outlines all the feeds and I'm trying to get him trained on it. Heaven help me.

Oh, and although my weight gain at the time she was born was 52lbs, I'm already down 24lbs only 5 days later. Part of it is just finally peeing and sweating out all this extra fluid (I had no idea I was swollen EVERYWHERE!), part of it is breastfeeding, and the last part is just not having time to eat very often as I'm constantly trying to get the little miss fed! 

As things settle down I'll be back on more regularly, but wanted to check in and see how you all are.

I haven't quite caught up all the way on the thread, but congrats to Ichisan on her quick birth!

XOXO to you all.

PS- PICTURES! Finally!

Here is Summer!

Skin-to-skin with daddy 2 hours after birth:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/Birthday.jpg

3 days old:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/3daysold.jpg


----------



## Baby Bell

Thanks for sharing Gen xxx so glad you have summer home and il keep my fingers crossed that she has been putting on weight :hugs: :kiss: oh and she is absolutely gorgeous you must be a very proud mummy!


----------



## munch

Congrats again Gen, great read. Summer is absolutely precious. You lucky things! I am sure she will get better at the feeding game. Well done :) x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow she is beautiful, congrats hunny! Makes us all so excited to meet our snowflakes!


----------



## expatttc

Gen, you've got me bawling, thank you so much for sharing your full story...how full are your days!! You are at trooper, and Summer is so perfect :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Fifipots

Was lovely to read your story, glad she's all safe and well and you're slowly but surely settling into a routine, enjoy this precious time as before you've even blinked they're running around and nothing like the newborn they once were xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Gen it sounds like you had a tough time but she is sooooooooooo totally cute!

Well done and hope you start feeling better soon xxx


----------



## daydream

Geny congrats! Amazing birth story and I hope the feedings get easier soon!


----------



## Ichisan

Oh Gen she is beautiful well done you! Sounds like you are doing amazing with feeding too really hope she gains weight for you, the first few weigh-ins are so nerve wracking anyway :hugs: 
Hope everyone else is doing ok, come and join us on the other side snowflakes! I need other sleep deprived people to talk nonsense to at ridiculous times in the morning :haha:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Gen!!!! She is gorgeous and sounds like you did wonderfully, thanks for sharing!

Docs appointment shortly. Will update when I get back. Happy Friday snowflakes!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh Gen, thank you so much for sharing your birth story :hugs: I was teary eyed reading it! You did and still are doing so amazing well, congrats! Good on you for carrying on with bf'ing, it is difficult and especially with a lazy baby but it is sooo worth it :) I have my FX'd she gains weight and continues to do so. She's such a little beauty x

P.S I love the way you got your groove on to some 90s hip hop during labour :lol: awesome!


----------



## Chloe597

Gen, she is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing your story with us! I too hope feedings get easier for you, but it sounds like you are working out a nice routine.


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck blu my due date buddy!!!! Please keep us updated sweetie xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck Blu, keep us updated :flower:


----------



## juless

Oh Gen, what a beautiful little one!! :D Congrats again and thank you so much for sharing your birth story!
Blu - hope your appointment goes well!
afm, not much new, just feeling very exhausted. Since last night I've just been feeling like my period is going to start! Been a while since I felt that, lol! Only woke up once for the bathroom but I'm even more tired today then when I get up 4 times!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh juless these are all signs! C'monnn baby girl, come out! :haha:


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, glad everyone's hanging in there - Juless sounds like you're ready to pop, and Blu, good luck with the appointment!

I need some advice! DH flies in tomorrow to a town 2 hours away. I will be going down to pick him up and stay the night, then come back home. There's a private shuttle to the airport I can take down, and then we can take it back together, or I can drive (down with my Mom, have her come back on the shuttle alone, then DH and I can stay the night and drive back the next day). 

The bus will be okay, it's actually a van with seatbelts, but I can't help but think that maybe I should drive to have the car in case I go into labour? I'm only concerned about this since I haven't seen DH in three months, so am thinking our 'reunion' may run a small risk of jumpstarting things!

Any thoughts? I can't make up my mind and need to decide by this afternoon to book the shuttle. Augh.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmm I would probably go with car hun, just incase! Then again if you are 2 hours away and do go in to labour you might not make your hospital :shock: eeek!


----------



## expatttc

Also reading back wanted to note -- Bean, so happy about the hospital and apartment, Toothfairy, hope your head bump is doing alright, and Stark, congrats that you are done work!

Lolly, I'm also leaning towards the car - I just feel that somehow it puts me more in control, though I guess in any case if I DO go into labour, I'd call my hospital and ask them if I should try the drive or go somewhere closer...


----------



## Baby Bell

Good luck Blu! Oh Juless sounds oh so promising.......my money on you having the next snowflake :thumbup:

Expattic maybe get your mum to drive, that sounds like the best idea to me.......then you will always have someone with you! Oh so excited your OH is coming home, it'll be fab for you to have him home :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

I think car also! Bumped head isn't too bad today!! 

I'm getting pissed off with symptom spotting. Like most of you lots of BHs twinges cramps and period pains for couple weeks now and nothing!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks so much ladies!

Ok back home from docs office. I guess test must've come back fine because they didn't mention anything was wrong. Bp was slightly elevated again. We saw little one on ultrasound which was awesome, especially for DH who hadn't seen him since 18 weeks. He was moving and we saw him practicing breathing. He had 30 mins to complete 5 behavior markers to check for wellness and he did all 5 in 10 mins which was excellent. 

Then got hooked up to monitors and me and baby were fine. He was beyond active but they we're surprised to see that I was contracting. Nothing major apparently. Still only 1 to 1 1/2 cm dilated but a little more effaced. So apparently if I don't go into labor on my own this weekend I go in Monday night r to have cervidile inserted, stay in hospital and Dr. will come in morning to break water if hasn't broken on it's own.

I was so upset because I wanted it to happen today. I started crying right there in the office and DH, doc and nurse all tried to console me. I didn't work well I feel like im at my wits end.. Still on bed rest until Monday :cry:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh big hugs blu. You must be so disappointed. Not long to go now though! Have a special weekend with hubby and make the most if it xxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Blu :hugs: I'm sorry nothing is happening today, but this weekend will hopefully fly by. Try relax and do something nice (a yummy take away and some movies) with your DH and just enjoy it being you 2 for the last weekend EVER! :kiss:


----------



## juless

I can imagine how disappointed you must be blu! Hoping this weekend flies for you! Enjoy it and get lots of rest to prepare for the big day! :D
I meant to say earlier too - bean, SO glad everything is working out for you! Must be a big stress off your shoulders!

afm, thanks guys! Would LOVE to have the next snowflake, but feeling doubtful.  Only getting cramping and pains in the evening and they disappear after I sleep a while! So annoying, lol! I hope this weekend leads to a few more snowflakes, come on babies - let's get a blizzard going!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies. Im starting to feel a little better. DH took me to pick up the breast pump- Madela In Style Advanced, totally paid for by my insurance company! 

I just say on the couch and felt a slight warm gush.. Went to check my panties and saw what I think is part of my mucus plug...like a little snot (TMI). Should I ring the doc or just wait and see what happens.

Glad the hospital worked out for you Bean. Things are looking up!

Glad you are feeling better Toothfairy and that the bump isn't too bad.

Juless sounds promising, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## expatttc

:hugs: blu - and if you've got a bit of a gush there, why not call? May change when they want to see you!!

Oh, and re. the car dilemma, I think I'm going with driving down -- that way I can also take a little picnic basket of goodies for DH! And stop for pee breaks!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu, was there any leakage or just plug? If you think you've leaked some fluid I would defo ring, if it's just plug I'd probably hold tight and wait to see if anything further happens but you can still always ring, see what they say!?


----------



## juless

Ok, wierd... today it seems like baby keeps going sideways nearly! Her bum feels like it's to one side and she's sticking her foot out on the other! I can't figure out where the heck she is in there!
One good thing about it is that she must not be overly big! She's still shifting around a lot!


----------



## shytwin25

same here juless! my baby keeps kicking me on the rightside of my ribs and hes punching or head butting me in my lower left side like hes sideways... mabey bc my cervix is originally tilted to the left and babys engaged... idk:shrug:


----------



## toothfairy29

Any news blu??

I ended up getting my hopes up again this evening for what appears to be another big fat nothing!!!! Been having quite strong BHs but they were actually getting quite painful. I could feel them pulling tight from top of bump right to cervix and through to back. Bump was rising up too. Haven't had one for 45 mins now though. This does get annoying doesn't it!!!! Going for a clary sage bath now. Am fancying a gin and tonic or a glass of cider too!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Ive been really cramp tonight.. also have the feeling like my cervix is being scratched at (its really sore) and when i stand up feels as if i have groin strain also loads of discharge like the clear stretchy stuff you have around ovulation and ive had horrendous diarrhea again today, anyone experiencing anything similar


----------



## mummy_em

Hi all they have decided to induce me and will be getting the date on Wednesday but should be about 13 days from now really scary and exciting at the same time x


----------



## Samia22

@ Jules : My baby is moving alot too! He was back to back and when i sleep sometimes he is on my left side if i sleep on my leftside and samething with my rightside.
I do think he goes back to back to back .
I Must say he has been quite today except for now i feel im alot moving downlow...

@Tootfairy : It sucks to have false alarm!
I went to toilet on tuesday and i dont know what it was but i thought it was mucus plug even though there was no blood in it.
I had loose stool early this week and diarrhea this couple days..
People will say ooh that means its happening soon ( well yeah duhh i got 1week left)

Mygosh i went out today and went eating somewhere and to go to toilet sobadly
I swear it was like something wanted come out of it i just pushed a bit harder hahaha..
such a strange feeling.. i thought that must be the baby but he coulndt be hanging soo looww he just started engaging


----------



## scoobydrlp

I have cankles :hissy:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lol scooby - I had knee-kles!!!

Jules - you sound so close!!

Blu - I feel for you do much - fx'd this is over for you soon

Big hugs and thanks to everyone for the kind, loving support. We had Summer's 1 week check today and she has finally gained weight!!! She is up 4 oz since Wednesday, and only has to gain 4.5oz to get back to birth weight. Doc says once that happens, we can start to feed her on her cues rather than so scheduled!

That...will be Heaven.


----------



## Beanonorder

Gen, thanks for sharing your story. Was wonderful to read something so real. 

Blu hope your last weekend is good. Monday will be here soon enough!

I really think I'm going to be the last to go :cry: I'm not even that big but I'm uncomfortable and so tired of trying to find a good way to sit or lie. 
TMI alert - I have a strange feeling down there. The only thing I can compare it to is having had a very vigorous :sex: session or possibly being with a well-endowed man. Like I've been stretched :blush: But dh and I haven't dtd in two weeks so its definitely not that. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## juless

Good morning guys! (at least, it's morning here!) I woke up at 6am and lost my mucus plug! Big ol' gross blob of yellow cm. TMI I'm sorry, and very gross, but I wiped and somehow it flung onto the floor! LOL!! Don't ask me how that happened!!
Went back to bed, but I couldn't sleep because I was getting periody crampy feelings in my lower belly and a bad ache in my lower back. That seems to have gone away now that I got up and am moving around a bit. I just feel very strange and exactly like I do when my period is starting. Okay, so just as I type that I start getting another cramp, lol! I'm really thinking something is happening, as it's so different from anything else that's been happening with me. Pains were pretty bad in bed, not so bad now so we'll see.
What's really got me surprised is how I'm feeling emotionally right now! I've been wanting SO badly to go into labor on my own instead of having to have the c-section, and now that things feel like that might actually happen (if not today then soon), I am seriously freaking out. I am so scared that baby is really big and will get stuck, or I'll go through what I did last time. I am almost considering just going in and saying, give me a section! I think I could do that if I chose, since I had one previously. I think what I'll do is go in, explain my last birth, and tell them that if when they check me they think baby is large again or might not come out to please give me a section. It was so stressful and worrying last time I don't want to do that again. It's not the thought of contractions and pushing her out that scare me, it's what might go wrong. I feel like I don't know what to do...

Oh, and Gen, so glad Summer is gaining weight!! :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh jules!! I really really hope this is it for you!! Come on baby!! Snow snow snow!!!  xxxx think the emotional side is a good sign too! Looks like your hormones are kicking in!


----------



## Honey.Bee

jules - this really does sound promising for you. I think your plan is a sensible one. Just be open about how you feel and take it from there. Good luck!

genY - thanks for sharing your story and the gorgeous photos. You are already such a wonderful Mummy and great news that Summer is gaining weight. Keep going!

blu - you are nearly there. Your snowflake is nearly here. Hang on in there, honey x

bean - yay! Hospital sorted. This sounds like a much better option. What a relief for you.

Expatttc - enjoy your reunion!


----------



## Baby Bell

Juless yay:happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bean, I can't say I've been feeling like that but I am in general just sore and swollen a lot down there. My SPD doesn't help matters either :dohh:

OMG juless, it sounds like this is the beginning! Definitely call or go get checked and let us know what happens :yipee: good luck hun!

AFM, nothing to report! I had a bad night's sleep with my SPD and getting up to pee constantly, then our stupid cat decides to sit outside our bedroom door miaowing insanely loud at 5am :wacko: so I'm achey and grumpy! OH suggested getting a massage so I've just booked in to a spa for 2pm today to have a maternity 90 min massage and some treatments, so feeling a LOT happier now!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jules -- I'm soooo excited for you!!!! Yay for progress!
Lolly - what a good DH you have -- enjoy that massage! Ask the masseuse to do some acupressure just above your inner ankles...that is supposed to get labor going!

I'm just sitting here at 3:30am after giving Summer her bottle and now pumping away like a cow...which is so boring. I HIGHLY recommend to anyone who might pump that you get a hands-free pumping bra...at least I can stalk around online while I'm being milked :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh thanks for that tip Gen, I'll ask :thumbup:

I've never seen hands free breast pumps before, will have to look into those!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh gen you're a star!!!! What am image!!!!!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

It isn't a hands free pump (wouldn't that be amazing!)...just a hands-free pumping bra:
https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/579/easy-expression-bustier


----------



## juless

Thanks guys! Hoping it is something, though still freaked out if it is, lol! Cramping is barely happening now though, but still getting lots of lower back ache. I mainly just feel strange. Going to assume it's nothing though. Probably just prep for the real thing! OH had to run into work to do something super quick and hopefully will be back soon, just in case! 
Gen, that pump looks awesome! So convenient!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh I see, well the bustier bra thing looks amazing! I love the picture of the model casually wearing it whilst chatting on the phone :haha:

Juless, I think you could possibly be in early labour. I hope things pick up, and quickly! Not until your DH is home though!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks for the tip, Gen. My pump arrived the other day and it does look like a cow milking station! I'm going to keep DSS well away - he is boob obsessed as it is! I also heard you can get an old bra and cut some holes in it for the same effect. I don't know - so much glamour with the pumping and the incontinence sheets......

Massage sound lovely, Lolly. Enjoy x


----------



## juless

Hope you're currently enjoying that massage lolly! It sounds wonderful! :)
afm, had a nice bath, snoozed a bit in there, lol! I've been so tired! Not much cramping, but my lower back is just aching! That period-type aching back feeling. Baby is still moving quite a bit but starting to quiet down. Maybe she just dropped even more? There is a crazy amount of pressure down low when I stand and walk around!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! The massage was fantastic - just what I needed :) I did ask the masseuse about pressure points to help induce labour and she informed me there were certain points but she wasn't allowed to try them! Boooo! It's ok though, I was far too relaxed and happy to start going in to labour :haha:

Any update juless?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

juless- i have been exactly the same every time i go to the toilet i expect to have started my period! Feels just like before i come on lower abdo cramps not painful atm just crampy my lower back is aching i feel tired and sick, just generally rubbish i really hope Its the start of labour that would be nice!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I saw that bra online, I think I'll end up getting it. Want to see how bf goes first. 

Juless I hope things pick back up, so exciting.

Lolly that massage sounds lovely.

Afm nothing much. I spent all day yesterday monitoring contractions, it was intense but never consistent. they wouldbe every 5 mins, then 15 mins so,I held off on ringing doc. Good thing too because by the time I went to bed they stopped and nothing today at all. Crazy body playing tricks on me!


----------



## juless

Not too much to report, except that my back is getting more painful. Had a nap, got up and now my belly is starting to hurt too! *fingers crossed*
mummyof2girlz, hope this is the start for you too

**edit** Just had a crazy strong contraction.. will start timing if I get more! Back is hurting really bad now too..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh so exciting in here! I think we are definitely going to have a few more Snowflakes fallen by the end of this week!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i really hope so! Iam getting pains in my groin as well, going to check my hospital bag yet again and if nothing happens i think i might just have an early night but Ive had a feeling all day something is going on in there!


----------



## juless

Bah, all afternoon everything pretty much stopped! Except for loooots of pressure on my cervix and a bunch more of my plug came out. My back is starting to ache again tonight though, and when I go to the bathroom I get all crampy. Feels like I have to have a bm but nothing happens too. Just hoping tonight leads up to something! I think that at the very least my body is gearing up for the main event! Hope everyone had a great Saturday!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh Jules you're so close!

Lilly - you can google the acupressure spots and do them yourself :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I might just do that :D


----------



## stark18

I did some last minute cleaning and shopping today. Tomorrow I will check bags to make sure I haven't missed anything. Hopefully I can get two good nights sleep before our beautiful baby arrives Monday morning! I'm excited and terrified at the same time...


----------



## Beanonorder

ooohhh exicting jules and mummy! Hope things pick up soon for you guys.

Wow stark - Monday! That is so awesome to know you can have your 'last weekend' together and also get all prepared. 

Today we are going to spend the day packing. I'm not looking forward to all the work but also excited to get going. I think I may tackle my hospital bag too! 
I was up until 11:30 last night cutting out alphabet letters for the nursery. I can't wait to get it all up and ready in the new apartment.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I gave birth to my twins at 34+1 weeks last night.
Alexander Lee was 4lbs 14oz and William James was 3lbs 13oz. Bit early but I was quite ill.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh Gibbo - congrats on being a mommy!!!

How are you doing? How are the boys?

You are all in our thoughts!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I had pre-eclampsia so I still have to be monitored and the boys are in the neo-natal unit at the moment. I can't wait to lose all my drips, catheter and cables so I can visit them. Hopefully they go by tomorrow morning :)


----------



## samj732

Wow congrats mrs gibbo! I hope you get to go visit your boys soon :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Mrs Gibbo I had no idea you were unwell :hugs: so sorry hun, I hope you and the boys make a speedy recovery. Huge congrats mama! Sending healing thoughts your way x


----------



## Bean66

Congrats MrsGibbo!! Hope you all get to be together soon.


----------



## Fifipots

Congrats mrs gibbo, double trouble, good luck with feeling better very soon and getting those boys home with you xx


----------



## Fifipots

Anyone else got pregnancy induced carpal tunnel syndrome?? Omg, wake up even more times than just peeing now with a blooming dead hand and arm!!!! 
I tell you what, this pregnancy is throwing everything at me, it's so got to be an easy labour!!!!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats mrs gibbo, what a star you are!


----------



## munch

Congrats Mrs Gibbo! Hope your boys are with you soon. X


----------



## Bay

Congrats mrs gibbo. Hope you and the babies get to go home soon.


----------



## toothfairy29

Well done and congrats mrs gibbo! Get well soon!!! Xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Wow love waking up to news of twins:happydance: congratulations Mrs Gibbo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## juless

Congrats mrs gibbo! Hoping you and your boys a speedy recovery and you get to be home together soon!
afm, things seem to have pretty much stopped. :( Sore back and some cramps when I'd get up for the bathroom in the night but nothing really now. I keep hoping I'll stand up and my water will break, lol! Going to a movie this afternoon, with my luck it'll happen then, haha! At least my plug came out, feels like something at all is happening, even if it regrows or something. At least at the very latest in 8 days I'll meet this little one, so either way I don't have long to wait! :D Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## kitty2385

congrats gibbo, ive said it twice already but yey the boys are here! x


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats mrs gibbo! Hope you and the babies are doing fine!

Nothing new here. I think my belly may have dropped a bit and I've had awful cervical pain here and there. Not lost any plug or fluids and haven't been having too many BH. I am just uncomfortable and a bit crampy. I have also been nesting quite a bit having to leave everything perfect before I leave the house. Dh thinks I'm absolutely crazy:wacko:. I've also gotten the house completely decorated for Christmas and I have most everything pre-prepared so I can go at any time. I hope my snowflake comes soon! I'm so anxious and getting more and more stressed that she isn't here yet! 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats gibbo! Hope you get well soon and can be with your babies. I'll be having my twins tomorrow or Tuesday by the latest. 

I have read through all the posts and just don't have the brain power to comment on everything. I am trying to keep up though. 

Been losing what I think is my mucus plug the last two days! I'm hoping this means things will move a little faster tomorrow. I'm ready to be done with pregnancy but not sure I'm ready for two babies!


----------



## daydream

Congrats Mrs Gibbo!

Fifi - yes my hands are a mess. It feels like I have arthritis! It's worse for me when I wake up in the morning. I haven't really found anything that helps, just suffering through it. Only have a few more weeks of it and then it should go away


----------



## daydream

GL tomorrow San Fran!


----------



## Baby Bell

So exciting San Fran! Keep us posted on how you and the babies are doing:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh good luck tomorrow Shan :) our two sets of twins born within days of each other is pretty cool!


----------



## Baby Bell

Ladies guess what? I'm going on a date night tonight with my OH! He taking me out for tea then we going to see Mumford and sons (his christmas present from me......sitting though not standing lol). I'm excited but nervous, just cause I'm so incomfortable all the time don't want to ruin it for my man. I tried to convince hm to take a friend but he said he will only enjoy it with me:kiss:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Bell that's cute :) just relax and have fun! And take it easy too of course x


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck San Fran!! Keep us posted!!!

Have a good night bell!

I've tried it all today.... Even dtd after almost 2 months and a big fat NOTHING!!! :-(


----------



## Baby Bell

Might take a wee while for DTD to take effect as its main benefit is softening things down there, so don't be too disappointed just yet toothfairy :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Bell that sounds awesome! I love that band!

Shan - I was beginning to wonder if you'd gone into labor! Good to know you're close.

Afm, sitting here pumping away like a dairy cow again...


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh gen you really are super lady xxxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly are you having your sweep this week? Are others having sweeps it being induced this week too? Have lost track but seem to recall its a busy week?


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks ladies! I just want tomorrow to be here!


----------



## stark18

Yes I do think it will be a busy week. I know SanFran will be induced tomorrow, as well as my c-section. And I believe Kitty will be a having a c-section later in the week as well. So at least four more babies by next weekend! I'm so anxious.


----------



## toothfairy29

When is your section stark?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Me too! I go in tomorrow at 5pm for the Cervidile insert and if my waters haven't gone by morning, doc will come and break them Tue morning. I've been have irregular contractions since last night and still suffering through them. Been loosing plug as we'll. Im really quite tired and my body hurts so im counting down to tomorrow like crazy. Im finishing up my class project and final paper while having contractions :dohh: my body hates me lol

Congrats Mrs Gibbo!

That is so sweet of your DH Bell!

Single digits Toothfairy!

Good luck to all of the ladies expecting their snowflakes this week!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh blu!!! We have been due date buddies all these months!! I'll miss counting down with you!!! Hope I'm not too far behind you! Would be good if your pains turn into something so you avoid induction. Good luck sweetie!!

And yay!! Single digits! 9 days!! Well almost 8 now in uk!


----------



## mummy_em

I will be either end of this week or begining of next depends what's free in the book when I go on Wednesday xxx


----------



## xmz_innocentx

Well today is my due date..
But the days nearly over & stil no sign of baby coming :(
I want my snowflake :cry: lol x


----------



## stark18

I go in tomorrow morning for my c-section. Baby should be here by 8:00am. Just 14 hours to go!


----------



## munch

Good luck Stark and Shan! Can't wait for the updates :) 

Blu... Will be thinking if you :) how exciting! 

Bell enjoy concert. What a sweet DH you have. :) 

Really snowing now!! So so exciting. Stay well everyone xxx


----------



## juless

Yay for all the upcoming snowflakes!! :D Can't wait to hear about them all!! Wishing you all smooth and healthy deliveries!
I've been having some contractions/BH here and there and such strong pressure down below! Getting very hard to move around, so uncomfortable! More mucus plug this morning, just waiting and hoping for things to kick off, but accepting that it will be another week!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's a very busy week indeed :yipee: I have my sweep @ 3pm tomorrow, and will get given my induction date too incase it's unsuccessful x


----------



## juless

I was wondering, anyone else with other kids find them SUPER clingy lately? The last few days DD wants me to wrap her in a blanket and rock her and cuddle her like a baby, when usually she's too busy playing for cuddles! She wants to be with her at all times too!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Wow it will be an exciting week. Best of luck to all the girls getting swept, induced and sectioned!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations, Mrs Gibbo! Hope you are all home safe and sound very soon.

Good luck everyone who has forthcoming sections/sweeps/inductions. It looks like this is going to be a very busy week!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Juless, YES!! I've been saying this so much and OH has noticed too. Amber has become very ''clingy'' lately. She's usually such an independant little madam and has never been massive on cuddles and kisses but just lately all she wants is mummy and to be holding on to me or kissing me. It's really cute actually, but I'm a bit worried she's sensing some sort of big change and is doing it to get my attention. I've been so scared and feeling guilty about how she's going to take having a sibling so obviously this change in her behaviour is making me feel even worse :(

Someone on my FB just posted this, I thought it was so sweet and it made me cry! :cloud9: please watch if you can, it's so precious. Wish we'd done something like that now. (Sorry it's the Daily Fail!) https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...detailed-record-womans-journey-pregnancy.html


----------



## Kezza123

Hi all. I haven't really posted on here very much but have actively been reading all the updates every day. Just wanted to let you all know my little boy Liam George was born on Friday morning at 7.35 weighing a healthy 7lb 11 considering he was two weeks early. Had my baby shower Thursday night, got home about 10.30 and my waters broke by 12pm. Finally persuaded the midwives to let me go into hospital at around 6am and Liam was born at 7.35 so all a bit of a shock and very quick lol. Was home again with my gorgeous boy at 1pm Friday lunch. They certainly don't keep you in long with your second!!

Wishing all you ladies lots and lots of luck with your births and hope it all kicks of soon for you all. Will still be reading all your updates to see who is the next snowflake to fall xxxx


----------



## 2016

Oooh lots more snowflakes coming!!!! And our first twin snowflakes are here too! Hope they are home soon. :flower:

Here are some belated pics of my little girl.

Minutes old...


Pretty in pink...


Meeting her big brother for the first time...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow that did happen rather quickly! Congrats Kezza :flower: I hope you're enjoying every moment of your little man!

2016 - OMG too much cuteness!!! She's lovely, just like her big bro :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats Kezza, and great pics 2016!

I'm anxiously awaiting DH getting home from the gym...will be going on a much needed SOLO walk in the sunshine (a rare break from the rain!). Don't think I've been by myself since Summer was born, aside from a few naps while she was kept in the nursery at the hospital.


----------



## Bay

Congrats kezza. Sounds like the kind of birth i'd like for myself.

2016 - thanks for sharing. she really is a cutie. I love her spunky hair.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies. 

So I had a large gush of warm liquid and called the doctor. My doctor happen to be on call and told me to come in... Just got to hospital. Contractions stopped though... I hope they keep me


----------



## 2016

Congrats Kezza! Lucky you went in when you did!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats kezza and 2016 what a cutie!!!!

Blu!!! You go girl  xxx


----------



## juless

Kezza, congrats on your little one!! :D
2016, your daughter is precious!!! So is your little guy! :D What cuties!
Lolly, glad to hear I'm not alone. I know what you mean about being worried and feeling bad about bringing in another child. I hope it goes smoothly!!
Still getting some BH tonight but not too bad. OH helped and we cleaned the house tonight. Just had to get it done! I think it's cause my subconcious is all, "Baby might come tonight! Don't want to leave the house in a mess!" lol! When I walk around though the pressure is pretty intense. I've felt really "damp" down there, but don't think I'm leaking waters or anything. More plug came out tonight too. How much plug is there?!? Geez, can't believe so much can come out!!

Oh, and lolly that video is awesome! Such a cute idea, and so sweet!! :D


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Kezza! 

Lovely pictures 2016! Thanks for sharing. Hope you are doing ok?

Go Blu! Good luck x

I feel a blizzard coming on!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh Blu, I hope to see an update that your boy is finally here when I awake in the morning :D good luck hun, keep us updated!

I'm jealous of your plug loss juless :rofl: never thought I'd say that! I'm just so intrigued about it all, and I didn't lose any in DD's pregnancy until labour (and still didn't get to see it!) and haven't lost a single bit yet this time. I have my sweep tomorrow so maybe I'll be lucky and lose some then :lol:


----------



## Baby Bell

Kazza congratulations:happydance:

2016 omg your LO is adorable, well done you!:hugs:

Blu eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk!! So exciting! Can't wait to get updates.

Juless sounds promising this last minute nesting:hugs:

Lolly hope the sweep works for you tomorrow!

AFM I had a lovely tea with my OH, concert was amazing so gladi went. LO was jigging around in my belly the whole way through. If anyone gets th chance to go see Mumford and sons I say go! :happydance:

Why a fab night, can't wait or updates in the morning of how you ladies are progressing:kiss:


----------



## juless

Lolly, it's just big ol' globs of yellow cm type stuff I've been getting, no pink or anything in it. I just know it's not cm since it's like, this huge blog of it! Gross! (Gross, but it still makes me happy somehow? lol!!)
I really hope your sweep gets everything going for you! I'm having one Thursday!


----------



## juless

Finally took another belly pic, the last one probably before she's here! Poor thing, I've had no time to take many this time around!
Please excuse my static cling hair, lol, and my old glasses - only ones I have that aren't scratched up too bad! I need to get my eyes tested and new glasses once baby is here!
 



Attached Files:







belly2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Blu -- fantastic!!! They will probably induce you if you aren't showing signs of real labor (this is what happened to me). FX'd and I'll be stalking! Keep active during early labor - hands and knees, swaying, squatting and walking -- get that baby OUT!!!

Jules - I was THRILLED every time I saw some plug....mine kept regenerating and falling out again for 2 weeks before I had my amniotic leak. Each time I saw some though I smiled. And I totally took pictures........so no, you're not the weirdest one.

Lolly - I may be nearly as excited for your sweep as you are!

Bell - I REALLY want to see Mumford and Sons, in fact they are playing here next week, but alas, I didn't buy tix because it was my EDD week...good thing too, eh? Sounds like you enjoyed it enough for both of us though - yay :)

GREAT NEWS here, just got a call from the lactation consultant...and we can cut down on our "hyper-feeding" of Summer! We can reduce now down to 8 feeds a day instead of 9, which hopefully means she will actually start to get hungry on her own since we aren't constantly torturing her to wake and 'force feed' quite as much. I cried with joy! Plus, she is just about back to her birth weight at 9 days old - wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is a pic of the little miss in her first preemie outfit...which she actually looks a bit chubby in!

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/jenbella83/D7EA17DB-0BC7-4055-A19B-C7E6F037AA61-3308-00000614F2EB12C5-1.jpg


----------



## LillyLee

So many babies!!

Congrats mrs gibbo on your twins!

GenY love the pic of Summer!

2016 Felicity is beautiful!

Good luck to all the ladies who are going in this week for sections and sweeps. 

AFM I have a tremendous amount of pressure down there and every step I take gives me cramps on the insides of my thighs. Also though I was having contractions last night because my stomach would get rock hard for about 30 seconds and then go back to normal. It wasn't painful at all, and almost felt like baby was just pushing out against me except the whole bump was hard not just one spot. Honestly I hope she waits a bit longer as my shower is this Friday and I haven't quite finished sewing her quilt yet! Way to leave it till the last minute!!


----------



## juless

Gen, what a sweetie!! SO glad to hear her weight is up and you can cut down on the feeds! :D Must be a stress off your shoulders!


----------



## Beanonorder

Fingers crossed for all the ladies going in this week - will be thinking of you all and looking forward to updates.

Congrats to those who've had their 'snow'. Pictures are lovely to see. 

Not much news this side. Today seemed to be the day that my colleagues really felt they needed to rub my belly! Very strange. One put both hands on my stomach and declared 'this baby is ready to come out now'. Can only hope!!!!


----------



## kitty2385

awww Gen she is so adorable :cloud9: great news on the feeds! 

Good luck for everyone with signs/sweeps/inductions/sections this week!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aw gen, Summer is so gorgeous. Look at that cute little belly on her! Your persistence with the feeding is paying off x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats to all the ladies that have there snowflakes and the beautiful pics ladies! Good luck to everyone having sweeps, sections and in hospital today,. Iam still Sat here with my niggles Ive tried everything now i am just going to sit and wait he is obviously too comfortable in there i get my sweep Wednesday so fx that will work!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Juless, fab bump! It looks super low too and I don't think she will be a big baby either (although bumps can be deceiving I know!).

Gen, Summer is soooo perfect <3 what a little doll! Well done on all the crazy feeding you've been doing, I am sure it's such a relief now that you can scale back on the ''force feeding''!

My appointment isn't until 3pm today (it's currently 9.45am here in the UK) so a bit of waiting around to do. I hate afternoon appointments! I'm just going to keep myself busy, do some cleaning incase I'm in too much pain (hopefully labour!) to do it when we get home and I'm also thinking about putting my Christmas tree up. That way if my sweep is unsuccessful I'll have something pretty to look at when I get home to cheer me up :lol: I woke really early this morning with nerves/excitement and couldn't get back to sleep. It was a little like ''Ahhh I'm going to Disneyland!'' but without the Disneyland and instead having a male doctor's (who is about 6'5 :shock:) massive hand up my foof!! :argh:


----------



## Saradavies89

Well last night woke up a few time with tight sharp pains across my belly n then been swimming this morning and went he loo was walking the car and was tickling frt I was seeing myself, I have put a pad on n c what happen but I have had lot of watery discharge over the past week xxxx


----------



## munch

So much happening on here! 

Juless and Lolly my dd2 extra clingy too. Not wanting anyone else but me. Also my dog has been extra smoochy and sitting at back door a lot looking at me weirdly! 

Love the pics Gen and 2016. Cute little babies you have! 

Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lolly if your doc is that big id get your tree up! Labour sound promising lol. ooo Saraht hat sounds good as well.. am v jealous of all Thats going on I never went over with the girls are boys more lazy? I dont know.. Only two days till my due date looking unlikely ill go before arrgghhh!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg lol @ Lolly!!! You know what they say about men with big hands....successful sweeps!!! 

Thanks for all the love - Summer is already starting to (quietly) fuss for her feeds now and even BF pretty well twice (had to finish with bottle as she doesn't get enough out...not sure if she is just taking too many breaks or what, but she is def still hungry after!!!)

On my dairy machine...looking forward to big blizzard new soon!


----------



## Clara006

Hey ladies can I join you? I was really active on this site months ago, but school and 4 children took over my every waking moment...not mentioning being pregnant!!!

Im starting to get some really strong contractions, but they are irregular and not lasting long enough. Getting really excited for our FIRST HOMEBIRTH, but a little nervous too!!!


----------



## juless

Good morning ladies! Not much going on with this baby this morning, except for feeling veeery much like my period is starting. If I wasn't pregnant I'd have a pad on! We'll see if that leads to anything I guess! Either way, only a week till my c-section!! Can't believe no longer than a week till we meet her!! EEEP! So exciting!! Also excited for those getting their sweeps, inductions, sections soon too!! Lolly, good luck with those big hands! I'm hoping I don't end up needing a sweep. So painful!! At least I assume it will be painful since just having my cervix checked last week hurt like crazy!


----------



## Saradavies89

Here is my 37 week bump I think It's getting low xxx


----------



## juless

Nice bump Sara! It does look quite low!


----------



## stark18

At the hospital! As soon as they hooked me up to the monitor I started having contractions...about three minutes apart. Guess today was really meant to be her birthday. We will meet our baby girl in about 2 hours.


----------



## san fran shan

My water just broke on its own! Yay! So funny it happened the day I'm supposed to be induced!


----------



## Baby Bell

Omg Stark and San Fran.........this is just too exciting!! Eek! 
Can't wait to hear how you get on. Fingers crossed for speedy and pain free (as possible) deliveries for the both of you! 
It's turning into a right wee blizzard hehe:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::bunny::bunny::ninja::happydance:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Woo hoo Stark and San Fran!
Welcome Clara!
Oh Lolly - your Dr and his big hands. What a pity I can't employ DH and his big hands for a successful DIY sweep :rofl:


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!! What an exciting day! Good luck San Fran and stark! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

wow Its all go today! Good luck girls


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly good luck with the sweep. Let us know what it's like etc as I have one a week tomorrow at my 40 wk appt. Gonna try get her to do it tomorrow at 39 wk appt but doubt she will?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Saw midwife today at 36 weeks and everything perfect. His head is down and engaged, back is against my belly, great position for birth :thumbup:

Feel like I'm in the TWW again as 38 weeks would be perfect for him to come so he has a good birthday! :haha:

Wow good luck stark and San Fran! Exciting day! X


----------



## joeliza24

Looks like at least 3 snowflakes will be born today - good luck sanfran and stark!!! And Lolly, hope your sweep works and you get to meet your beautiful baby girl soon!

I'm soooo jealous, wish my water would break already. Have been having on/off period like cramps and watery white discharge that have led to a big fat nothing.


----------



## ImSoTired

So much going on here. The baby pics are all beautiful and there are so many of you having your babies soon. I can't say that I'm not jealous as I sit here with no sign of baby coming. I'm getting really anxious about it all though and I hope it happens really soon.

Congrats ladies! Can't wait to read the updates and I can't wait to write my own!


----------



## toothfairy29

Any news from blu today?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh good luck stark & Shan! Keep us updated if you can :flower:

Just come out of my appt! My consultant with his big hands did the sweep :haha: luckily I was 1-2cms dilated, cervix still thick but baby is fully engaged and he was able to reach it ok so it was absolutely fine and not uncomfortable in the slightest really. I did take a couple of painkillers before my appt though :blush: wimp, I know! Already having a couple of twinges so I hope this is a good sign, but I've been asked to see my MW on either thurs or fri for a repeat sweep if necessary and then back seeing the consultant on Monday next week to discuss induction if she hasn't arrived by then!


----------



## juless

Whoohoo!! Glad to hear that lolly! Good idea on taking some painkillers first, will do that Thursday! :D
I hope everyone is doing well!! Blu, are you okay? Hope you're busy having your cute little baby!!
afm, nothing at all going on *sigh* Although I've been feeling "leaky" since last night, but I think it's just discharge. Not much to show for the leaky feelings, lol!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Glad things went well, Lolly! Fingers crossed for some activity from your LO x


----------



## stark18

Tatum Elizabeth was born at 8:04 weighing 8lbs .5oz and is 20.75 inches long. She's perfect! Will post pics when we get home.


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats stark!!!

My Pitocin drip was started 20 minutes ago.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz stark good luck San


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh congratulations stark!!! Well done xxxx how do you feel? 

San Fran hope it all progresses quickly for you! Xxxx

Lolly.... Have you lost any mucus or anything after?


----------



## juless

Congrats stark!! :D Looking forward to photos!


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations stark.......so happy for you:hugs:

San Fran can't wait to hear news:thumbup:

Lolly I'm glad your sweep wasn't so bad, hope it works for you!


----------



## daydream

Congrats stark and GL SF Shan!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Does anyone in uk know if there's any point me asking midwife to do a sweep tomorrow at my 39 wk appt? As you might remember am having weekly checks due to my high ish BP.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Huge congrats Stark!! :flower:

Good luck Shan, this is so exciting!

No loss of plug or anything yet. I'm a little disappointed :haha: it's only been an hour or so since the sweep though so I suppose I just have to be patient.

Toothfairy, I'm not sure hun. Who are you seeing, consultant or MW? I heard only consultants are allowed to do sweeps before 40w but not sure if that's 100% true. There's no harm in you asking though, worse they can say is no x


----------



## Baby Bell

Toothfairy, there can be no harm in asking. I know some like to wait until 40 weeks, but mw I assume would assess each patients individually. So you never know she might say yes.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats stark! Sorry if this is tmi just been to the toilet wiped and the paper was full of what i can only describe as clear hair gel tons of it getting slight cramps as well nothing major tho, does this sound like my plug to anyone was really gunky!


----------



## Fifipots

Tooth fairy, I asked my midwife when we can start sweeps this morning and she said she wouldn't consider it before term, so have another 2 weeks before I can start the process, it's worth asking though as your midwife may be more inclined to do it x

Congrats stark, love the name xx


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats Stark! Way to go! Can't wait to see pics!

Good luck SanFran!

Good luck with your sweep working Lolly!


Had a massive scare last night. I can usually get baby to move by pushing gently on different places on my stomach. Laying in bed and prodding around I began noticing that she wasn't responding. DH started jiggling belly and talking to it. I downed a glass of ice water and flipped onto my side and still wasn't getting any response. After about 15 minutes and now me sobbing hysterically she finally started bouncing around. But oh my I was panicking. How long would you ladies wait before you call if you can't get baby to respond to movement? An hour or something longer like 4-6 or even 12 hours? She usually always responds immediately. Do they fall into deep sleeps in utero?


----------



## munch

Congrats Stark! Enjoy every second :)


----------



## Evian260

Congrats stark i love her name! Yay San Fran!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Stark - massive congrats!!! Here's hoping for a quick recovery.

Shan / I hope it goes quickly! Send updates!

Lolly - lol @ checking for plug after an hour! You really are ready!


----------



## scoobydrlp

New babies! Yaaaay! I feel like my due date is still years away.

Welcome Clara, I think I remember you from months ago. Hope all is going well with you!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lilly - I remember Summer definitely had sleepy periods in the womb. You did all the right things...she would always move for me within 3-4 hous so I never called MW


----------



## kitty2385

Congrats new mummy stark! And hope things are going well for you Shan! And lolly, wonder of you are too excited to sleep tonight! For me, stuck in hospital tonight after my blood pressure has been sky high today :( not happy but only 3 days till my baby girl is here! :happydance: x


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Stark! Can't wait for photo's!

Good luck SanFran! Hope it all goes well. 

I had my doctors visit today and all went well. They sent me for the non-stress test and baby did absolutely fine. Didn't like the fetal monitor and kept pushing at it - was so cute!
Dh and I have a photo shoot booked for Saturday. I'm so excited!! If there is one thing the Chinese seriously get right its their photography - the books and things they come up with are amazing. I can't wait to see what we get!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Congrats Stark!!

Good luck SanFran!

Lilly - yes babies sleep loads in the womb. Pretty much like a newborn.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm having contractions :yipee: lost a bit of plug before bed last night and then was woken today at 5am with a contraction. Pretty sure I had a few through the night but they weren't strong enough to properly wake me. Have been getting them now every 4.5-8 mins and they are lasting for around 35-53 secs :D I called L&D who have said as I can talk through the contractions it doesn't sound like established but to continue timing them and hopefully when they get a bit more regular and start to hurt some more I should call them back. Wish me luck girls :) really need for things to pick up before the next 2hrs so I can get OH to stay home!


----------



## 2016

Oooh exciting TTC lolly! Try nipple stimulation and drink a RRLT. Worked for me. I also found watching a weepy film/getting emotional ramped things up for some reason. Stay upright, bounce on a ball, do squats and remember - rotate your hips during contractions to dilate your cervix. :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ooh Lolly - this sounds exciting. Good luck! I'm thinking of you x

Lilly - yes my LO did exactly the same last week. It panicked me a bit (because she normally has a very strong routine) but when I mentioned it to the midwife she reassured me that all was well. Her description was that it was like baby was in a straightjacket and also getting ready for lift off!


----------



## munch

Yay lolly!! How exciting...hope OH stays home and you meet your little girl sooner than later! Xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh lolly good stuff!!!!! Xxxxxx

I thought I was gonna be joining you! I was awake from 2.30am for a couple of hours having what felt like real painful contractions. I didnt time them but they felt different to the BHs I've been getting. These were pains going from lower back right under pelvic floor and up front of bump. I was having period pains in this area and thighs too. I thought I could feel cervix opening and pressure here when they came. I was so sure it was the start..... Then a couple of hours later it stopped!! Think I went back to sleep about 5.30. Up now to get the older 2 off to school but nothing!!

I feel so disheartened and utterly exhausted :-( they did feel different to BHs though?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) we are on our way to the in laws as they are having amber for us and they also live 5 mins from hospital (we are 45mins away from it). They are definitely becoming more painful but still bearable, I just hope they don't die off! Had my bloody show too, and a massive clear out!


----------



## Evian260

Best of luck lolly!

My csection is tomorrow and the last 3 days I've been so incredibly sore all over I can function without Tylenol :(


----------



## Saradavies89

Good luck lolly, it's my friends due date today so fingers crossed there will b a new little baby boy with us soon.

AFM was really poorly yesterday was exhausted n was sick my OH made me cancel some of my clients so I can chill out abi, well wok up feeling ok this morning but with blood aroun m mouth which was very strange, and when I woke in the night for the loo my belly was so ore and achy so god know hat went on last night xxxx


----------



## Fifipots

Good luck lolly, hope your baby girl makes an appearance today xx


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Lolly!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bell

EEEEEEKKKKKK! How exciting lolly! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kitty2385

Good luck Lolly! Can't wait to hear the news! X


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Go Lolly!!!

Sara - blood around the mouth sounds a bit scary...hope you're doing better!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo lolly!! X


----------



## juless

Go lolly go!!!! :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Just been for my 39 week check (weekly due to high BP). It's even higher today 130/90. After phoning through to antenatal day unit my it was decided just to leave it another week!!! This is the highest it's been since I spent a day at hospital being monitored at 34 wks. Urine etc is ok. I have come home feeling really worried now?? She was just saying to call l&d if any pre eclampsia symptoms or reduced movements. I wish they were going to check it sooner than next week. I'm thinking its up a bit because I was awake with pains for couple hours through the night?

On the plus side..... Baby is finally engaging!! Only about 1/5 but its a start and as this is my 3rd it's a good sign!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

good luck lolly! i am due Tomorrow and just slightly fed up that i am still pregnant getting pains but not strong enough :-(


----------



## juless

Anyone hear anything from blu? I hope she's doing okay!
mummy, I noticed earlier in the thread you might have lost your plug - hope that was it and it means baby will come soon!
I'm starting to hope that I make it to the c-section, starting to get very scared of going into labor and having the same scary experience as last time, or even worse! So scared baby will get stuck or something! I'm thinking of just asking for the section if I do go in early, not sure yet. I was so wanting a vaginal birth too, but now that it could happen I don't know anymore! Also doesn't help that my OH is working on a huge project at work so if I go into labor too early he might not have any time off when I get back from the hospital, at least not for a few days and the thought of not having his help with DD and baby is terrifying!! My mom would help as much as she can but she works too. :( We'll figure it out as it happens I guess! Not that it's looking like I'll go into labor soon anyways, things pretty much stopped for me.


----------



## san fran shan

Owen and Emma were born yesterday around 1:30 pm. Owen weighed 4 lbs 11 oz and Emma weighed 6 lbs 2 oz. Emma had to stay in the nicu overnight for breathing issues. Nothing severe and she should be out today. Tiny Owen is a champ and has been with us the whole time :) Vaginal delivery was wayyy easier than I thought. And labor was super fast! 9 hours from when my water broke. I went from 3 cm to 10 in less than an hour. Hurt like a bitch and I was screaming. Got the epidural and was ready to push right after. I don't know how to post pics from my phone but I will post when I get home. We have to stay til tomorrow as preemies are kept for 48 hours.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh San Fran!!!! Huge huge congratulations!!! So glad it went well for you. Really looking forward to seeing the photos. Take care xxx


----------



## stark18

I was wondering the same thing about blu? 

Hope this is it for you lolly!

Afm-Tatum is very slowly getting the hang of breast feeding. She would have slept all night if we wouldn't have waken her to nurse.


----------



## Baby Bell

:happydance: yay congratulations San Fran!


----------



## juless

Congrats san fran! Great weights and so glad you were able to have the birth you wanted!! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## stark18

Don't know how I missed your post shan? But huge congrats!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats Stark and San Fran!!! Thrilled for you both!

Good luck, Lolly!!

Lilly - I have had similar freak out periods and have gone almost 45 minutes of trying without feeling movement. I would probably give it about 4 hours of no movement before I would call. Even if its not wild movement, if i could feel a poke on a hip bone, or a slow build up of pressure from her shifting, that would be reassuring enough for me. she has been a little quiet for me this morning, but she is still moving around.

Sara, sounds freaky, hope you are ok!

My LO hasn't turned and is still breech :( Now i'm faced with scheduling a c-section or trying ECV. I'm going for an ultrasound today which will hopefully help me make a more informed decision, but i'm leaning towards just scheduling the c-section and hoping she turns on her own by then. I can't help but think there must be a reason she hasn't turned, so why try to force it? More of a gut feeling than anything, really, but the ECV is not giving me warm and fuzzies right now!


----------



## LillyLee

Whooo!! Go San Fran!

Stark WTG on breastfeeding!

Lolly hope this is it for you! Can't wait to hear everything!

Chloe we posted at the same time! I'm sorry she hasn't turned yet. If you have a gut feeling I would go with it.

Thanks for all the advice ladies about fetal movement. Of course this baby hasn't stopped moving since then. It's like her way of saying, "you wanted movement? you're getting movement!"


----------



## Honey.Bee

Fabulous news San Fran!
Chloe - I agree with Lilly. Go with what feels right. Ask for their success rates with ECV too. I know it is quite variable between clinicians. Good luck!


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats San Fran, feel loAds better today just nakerd I will b glad when Friday is here and maternity starts woooo reckon I've been a trooper getting too 2 weeks before my due date working xxxx


----------



## Fifipots

Congrats San Fran, nice weights for twinnies, bet you can't wait to have them both in your arms xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats san fran... I hope it was Juless!! still getting pains on and off similar to when i had my first and my labour dragged on over days.... any news on lolly and blu?


----------



## juless

Chloe, if it was me I'd probally schedule the c-section if I had a feeling it was a better choice. ECV's make me a little nervous! Though I'd have to look into it more, don't know a whole lot about them! I'm hoping your ultrasound helps you to decide what you feel will be right for you both!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi ladies - judging by Lolly's journal, I think she will be having her snowflake today! The last update was that she was 8cm dilated (Lolly - only you could keep a text update going through labour x).

Blu - hope you are ok.

Toothfairy - you ok with the floods? Lots of rain here so I'm just hibernating!


----------



## toothfairy29

I have been wondering about blu as well??

Honey bee I am we'll out of the way for flooding. Not really close to rivers etc. I'm in west yorks high up on hills so always get bad snow! Thanks for thinking of me xxxxx hibernating sounds good!! Are you in north yorks did you say?


----------



## juless

EEP! Lolly's going so quickly!!! :D Another gorgeous snowflake about to arrive!!!
I think I might head to watch roller derby practice tonight. Hoping getting out and moving about might get this baby to be more likely to come out, lol! I am so excited that I'll be able to get back into skating soon, I miss it so much!


----------



## Clara006

Ok, so I had an interesting night....

Yesterday, I was contracting every 5 to 6 minutes and went to the midwife to be checked. She said I was at 3 cm (that was around 1 or 2pm)

Then around 5pm they started coming every 3 minutes and really became intense. My midwife came over and checked me at 7pm and I was a good 5 and 80% effaced. They got the birthing pool set up and she said we should have a baby within the next few hours. WELL, an hour later, at 8pm, my labor stalled at 5cm....
She left, I slept through the night, and nothing has happened except a ton of mucus and "loose stool"!! :shrug::shrug:

Any one else?!?!


----------



## juless

Clara, sorry your labor stalled, but hopefully it will pick up again!! You're halfway there!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats San Fran!!

Excited for Lolly, can't wait to hear her good news!

Chloe - I agree with the rest, do what makes you comfortable

I had my OB yesterday, scan shows baby is head down. Had my GBS swab but don't know the results yet, and she didn't check me. I guess that will wait til next week. I don't had any labor signs. Going to get RRLT and EPO today. Plus may go for a swim. Now that I'm on mat leave I'm ready to get things moving along since I really don't want to go overdue


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh Clara.....so close. 

Jules - I initially mis-read your post and thought YOU were going roller-skating, not watching! I had such a funny mental image of you and your bump on skates! I thought you'd taken desperation to new levels!

Toothfairy - I'm in Newcastle, but right out on the coast (near Tynemouth, if you know it) so whilst there is chaos around us, I don't think we have a chance of floods here. I can't wait for Spring/Summer to be able to walk along the beach with my daughter. How's the bp now you are back home? Just take it easy x


----------



## toothfairy29

Honey bee. I actually got a call this aft from the midwife I saw this morning. The midwife she spoke to at the antenatal day unit had phoned her back and said I need to have it checked tomorrow at home. So someone is coming out to do it tomorrow. Hopefully it'll have gone down a bit! Thank you for asking!!  xx


----------



## Fifipots

Been nosing on Lolly's journal and she's popped her baby girl out!! Well done lauryn, congrats to you all xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Good news, toothfairy. Glad you are having it checked out, but hope it has settled anyway x


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay congrats Lolly!! :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh well done lolly!


----------



## juless

Honey.Bee said:


> Oh Clara.....so close.
> 
> Jules - I initially mis-read your post and thought YOU were going roller-skating, not watching! I had such a funny mental image of you and your bump on skates! I thought you'd taken desperation to new levels!
> 
> Toothfairy - I'm in Newcastle, but right out on the coast (near Tynemouth, if you know it) so whilst there is chaos around us, I don't think we have a chance of floods here. I can't wait for Spring/Summer to be able to walk along the beach with my daughter. How's the bp now you are back home? Just take it easy x


LOL! Don't think my balance would be too good, lol! I am starting to feel desperate enough to try though, hehe, just kidding!!

YAY Lolly!!! Congrats!! :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I feel a bit weird. Baby has been going beserk for last hour and his head is so so low on my cervix. Just been on my ball and had really intense pain into cervix. I stood up to make hubby a cuppa as he had just come in and I feel now like baby is falling out or my waters going to pop! It's been like this for over half an hour and I've also got period pain in my back now and feel shaky? It's pretty painful.

Anyone any thoughts? Am going to have a bath and see if it starts or stops something!!


----------



## LillyLee

toothfairy29 said:


> Girls I feel a bit weird. Baby has been going beserk for last hour and his head is so so low on my cervix. Just been on my ball and had really intense pain into cervix. I stood up to make hubby a cuppa as he had just come in and I feel now like baby is falling out or my waters going to pop! It's been like this for over half an hour and I've also got period pain in my back now and feel shaky? It's pretty painful.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts? Am going to have a bath and see if it starts or stops something!!

I second a bath, or laying down if in a lot of pain (especially if shaky). I hate feeling shaky and weak. You could also check your cervix. See if it feels open at all? I haven't been able to reach mine at all so I've just stopped checking, but I know this really puts some people off.


----------



## Honey.Bee

toothfairy - I have been getting this minus the shakiness. I think it is all part of baby getting ready and into the right position. A couple of nights ago I woke up with such a heavy pressure I was convinced my waters were going to break. Maybe stop sitting on the ball if it is uncomfortable, have a bath and then a little snack and drink afterwards. I also found going on all fours with the ball under my chest really comfortable. You can sway your hips around and rest your head/arms on the ball - looks mental but definitely eased the discomfort for me x


----------



## joeliza24

Yay!!! Another snowflake!! Congrats lolly!!


----------



## munch

Congrats San Fran and Lolly! Really is snowing now. 

Tooth hopefully it's your turn now. Fingers crossed for you! 

Still no news on Blu? 

Hope the rest of the snowflakes are being patient and getting some rest :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yay Lolly!!! Apparently we all need a 6'5" OB to do a sweep!!!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies! DH is here FINALLY which is brilliant, but good grief, I've been away from the computer for 4 days and there is SO MUCH to catch up on!
Sorry to miss so much!
Gen and 2016, great photos!
Baby bell, love your little dancing lines of happiness in your message from the 26th :)
Stark and Lolly and San Fran, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy to hear the good news, can't wait for photos!
Lilly - sorry to hear about your scare but glad baby was responsive. I think I would call in if I didn't feel movements when expected, after an hour or so.....
Bean - excited to hear about your exotic photo shoot!
Chloe, agree with all the ladies about following your gut feeling xx
Toothfairy, sorry to hear you're feeling off...hope that the bath and some relaxation helped. 
Thinking of blu, and sending :hugs: to all!
I'm hanging in there; still feeling fine, just a bit more tired every day!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yay Expattic, I'm so chuffed that you got your husband with you, and he'll be with you at the birth:hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

Just had to post as I got a good giggle. I've been looking for a new job closer to home and as with most government agencies figured it would take 2-3 months to even get a call back for an interview. Well I was wrong and got a call today and they wanted to set up an interview on my due date! Just my luck!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies just a quick update from me as I am absolutely shattered and have finally just got my little miss off to sleep!

Baby was born today (27th Nov) at 5.35pm weighing 7lbs 12oz :cloud9: she is perfect and we are so in love! I will update fully later but there's a bit more info in my journal (& photos) if anyone cares to pop over and read, but I had quite a quick but painful labour as she was back to back. Ended up having an epi and spinal which wasn't really part of my birth plan but I'm very thankful for both as I was in hell before I got those! I only pushed for 5 mins so I can either thank the RLT for that or my baggy lady garden :rofl:

We still haven't decided a name but do have 2 to choose from which we'll decide over the next couple of days once we've got to know her a bit more. Anyway enough from me, here's my gorgeous girly :)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/147ED52A-411A-46C8-BE3D-D91809371825-7310-000003FE6F736512.jpg

Congrats to the new mamas! Will read through properly tomorrow and catch up :kiss:


----------



## daydream

Congrats Lolly! She's gorgeous!


----------



## juless

Oh congrats lolly!! I'm all tearing up looking at that beautiful face! :D You're a trooper, can't believe you're already here sharing photos for us so soon after doing so much work! Congrats again!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats lolly she is beautiful!


----------



## munch

Congrats again Lolly! What a little darling. Sounds like you were a star birthing her, well done :) Rest and enjoy.... Going to pop over to your journal now and look at other pics xx


----------



## shytwin25

congrats lolly!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Oh yay, so exciting to see more and more babies! I'm so jealous!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats Lolly!!!
You both look great, and looks like she has BFing down already!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) I'm on cloud 9 right now! I've been awake almost 24hrs, have a sleeping baby next to me and I'm super tired but I just can not go to sleep. Think I'm still on a high from the labour and can't stop staring at my beautiful girl :cloud9:

She's doing amazing on the breast Gen, but I am getting a little sore. I have plenty of lanolin nipple cream though so applying generously!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies, 

I know I have been missing but I'll give my whole story tomorrow. I gave birth to my little boy today 11/27 at 4:39am via emergency c section. He weighs 7 lbs and 4 oz and is so handsome. I'll upload pics tomorrow too. 

Congrats Lolly!! She is gorgeous!

Congrats Stark and San Fran as well! 

I have to go back and read the threads to catch up!

GL to all of you ladies and thanks for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Blu :hugs: our babies share a birthday! Can't wait to see pics, rest up hun and enjoy your little guy x


----------



## daydream

Congrats Blu! Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## munch

Congratulations Blu! Rest up and enjoy your little boy. :)


----------



## 2016

Big congrats to Lolly and Blu! You both did so well!!!
Feel really emotional that all the snowflakes are now arriving one by one:)

AFM I have a refluxy baby that refuses to be put down and cries all night. Just like her brother did. Im getting 1-4 hours very broken sleep each night and really battling. Also my postpartum bleeding is still heavy so I have to have antibiotics for possible infection and investigations into whether I will need a D&C.
Sorry to be a downer the hormones are giving me hell! :(


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations SanFran, Lolly and Blu!!!! So glad you made it through your deliveries just fine.

Expat I'm thrilled for you that your Dh is there with you now. Can't believe you went so long without him!

Toothfairy sorry you aren't feeling right but hopefully that means baby is going to make an appearance sooner rather than later!

2016 also sorry things are going quite as smoothly as you'd like. *hugs* I hope things improve for you soon. 

Sorry for anyone I've forgotten! Baby brain is just killing me! I tried to warm my food up in the fridge today and when I left the apartment I had to go back THREE times for stuff I'd forgotten!
I can't remember what I posted last but my appointment went well yesterday and baby passed the non-stress test just fine. Having another one next Tuesday again. Only two days left of work for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And we are going to be moving on Friday (fingers crossed)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Lolly! She is gorgeous. I think she's going to be a mini version of your DD1! I'll pop back over to your journal now x

Blu - well done! Take care and thanks for taking the time to update us all after what must have been a very tiring day. Can't wait for the photos x

2016 - sorry you are having a rough ride, honey. Is there anyone who can at least give you a little break? You must be exhausted :hugs:

toothfairy - how are those odd pressure pains this morning? Did the bath work? x

expatttc - I bet you are loving having your DH back. I bet he can't believe the change in your bump!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies!

Lolly you had a baby!!!!!! Congratulations xxxx she is totally cute!!! You did so well!

Blu.... My due date buddy!!! You beat me  woooohoooo!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see a photo! Do you have a name? Hope you're ok after section?

Expat you must be so happy to get hubby back! Baby can come now!! 

2016... I really feel for you. My 2nd was like that 14 years ago and it was a nightmare. Hang in there sweetie. It has to get better? Sounds like you're being an amazing mum xxx

Thanks for asking about me girlies!! Very annoyingly it all stopped again last night. I am getting fed up of it seeming to start then stop. I am starting to feel stupid like I don't know my own body? Every time something happens its so much stronger and getting painful than the last. It just won't keep going?

Had as good a nights sleep as it gets at this stage and have midwife coming again to do BP today so will see how that goes!


----------



## Baby Bell

Blu congratulations:hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Lolly she is a wee cutee!! 

Two new proud mamas I wander who gonna have the next snowflake:thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congratulations to San Fran, Blu and lolly! Amazing!! Well done beautiful mums! Xx


----------



## mummy_em

Awwwww babies congratulations everyone it's all come around so quick I get my induction date today feel really nervous though I don't know why. 
Remember its the new moon today hope it has a great affect in some and have some more babies arriving xxx


----------



## kitty2385

Congrats Blu! another snowflake is here! It's all getting so exciting! Only 2 more sleeps for me, it might even be only one if there is a space for me tomorrow they're moving me forward! Will find out later! X


----------



## toothfairy29

I've not heard that about the new moon??


----------



## mummy_em

https://childbirth.amuchbetterway.com/the-moons-effect-on-natural-childbirth/


----------



## mummy_em

Some say it's true some say it's not fingers crossed it is lol xxx


----------



## kitty2385

I'm having my baby tomorrow! They've moved my c section a day earlier! Excited and scared now!!


----------



## Bay

Oh wow so many babies born the last couple of days. Congrats to all the mums with new snowflakes.


----------



## toothfairy29

Great news kitty!!!!


----------



## munch

Exciting Kitty! Good luck. You will be fine and surprised how quick it all actually takes :) 

It's going to be 38 degrees here tom! Wow! (100 for us girls) I am going to be sitting by the wading pool with my girls I think. 

Hope all the new snowflakes babies are feeding and sleeping well :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

2016 - the hormones have me as well!!! It's a rough lesson in biology...I cry almost every morning but tend to get better as day goes on. Perhaps see your pedi early about getting baby some reflux medicine? It's very commonly needed and used, even this young.

Kitty - we will all be thinking of you!

Mummy - hope BP is better!!

I'm pumping away on my dairy machine here at 3am...waiting for Summer to start getting fussy for her feeding. I never get much milk if I pump before feeding her (just being near her helps let down) but these knockers were sooooore.

So tempted to wean her to formula...really want to make it as long as possible but already can tell she will need to go on by 3 months as thee is no way I'll be able to pump like this going back to work...tearing off my sterile operating gown mid-procedure to tend to my leaky boobs just isn't realistic :(


----------



## ocean_pearl

Here's some bump progression pics, amazing to see the changes!

*24 week bump:*

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/86D91E4E-0CE2-47BF-8A91-6B13CD0A4521-311-0000002BE10F3023.jpg

*32 week bump: *

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/88796FF4-67B3-4151-8C4D-DB1A2195461F-967-000000A960039A2B.jpg

*36 week bump (today!)*

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/5A140606-E7F5-456F-A491-D1B8320B082B-406-00000024011A8C89.jpg

I feel massive now! :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ocean!! Your bump is lovely!! Looks like baby has grown well!! Xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks toothfairy! I don't know if there's much room left now :haha:


----------



## juless

BLU!!!!!! So relieved to hear from you!!!!!!! Was worried, congrats congrats congrats!!!! I can't wait to see photos of your little boy!!

Great bump Ocean!! :) It's amazing how when you think there's no more room, it somehow keeps getting bigger, lol!

2016 - Sorry you are having a hard time, I hope things get better! Sleep deprivation is torture!

toothfairy - I know exactly what you mean!! I keep having odd things happening then they stop! SO frustraiting! I'm glad it's only 5 days until my c-section, I'm going crazy here! I want to meet my baby so badly!!

As for my night, when I woke up a couple of times for the bathroom, I had some really bad pain in my "lady garden". Pressure and pain. Getting up out of bed was super painful too, my muscles are so sore! I ended up coming out to the livingroom to sleep on the recliner. Now my lower back is doing that periody ache again and baby is moving, but softer, quieter movements. We'll see! Maybe the new moon will help us! :D


----------



## Honey.Bee

Looking gorgeous ocean_pearl!


----------



## 2016

Honey...hubby is off work but is taken up 100% looking after DS. Nobody can help me with DD anyway if she wants feeding its me or nowt.

GenY...I took her to the docs Monday and got Gaviscon which is helping a little but not 100%. DS needed Domperidone as well to make him right but will need a paed referal for that which takes 18 weeks! Had to pay private to get my son sorted and looks like I will have to do the same again this time. Don't really have £200 spare but oh well.
Sorry the hormones are being rough on you too! :hugs:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

2016 - what a rough deal!!! Though sleep is priceless, right? ;)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh bugger!!!! Midwife just been and BP is higher than yesterday so I've got to go into antenatal day unit to be monitored now! :-(


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies, not sure if anyone is even online but thought i'd hang here as i've been getting dull period cramps and have just gotten a few sharp painful ones. So naturally i am hoping it is the start of something, so fat chance i'm sleeping just yet even if it's 11.35pm here ...


----------



## juless

Aw, toothfairy that's not good! Hopefully they can get it down and get you home soon! Or just induce you and get that baby here!

Bay, I hope it's the start of something for you! It's 8:37am here so I'll be around as much as DD lets me, lol! I keep getting lower back pains, feeling kinda "leaky" too so hoping for something to be happening! Doubt it though, lol!


----------



## Bay

Yaye juless! I wish i had more signs. This past week I keep checking my undies for plug bits (sounds gross haha), but nothing. My boobs have been leaking though but that's it. Argh and the cramps have gone too now, maybe just intense BH.


----------



## Clara006

Well, started having some strong contractions last night after DTD...midwife came over after an hour and said I was now a good 6 cm and 100% effaced. She assured me things would now progress quickly....HA HA HA

I stalled again and now am sitting at 6 cm with nothing going on :shrug:
I have an appointment for Friday...


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh Clara - your baby is just too comfortable in there....

Bay - fingers crossed for you.

Toothfairy - sorry about your bp but hope this might mean your LO could come soon.

AFM - just returned from the midwife. Baby engaged and ready to go, but...... there has been a change in my management. The initial plan was that they weren't going to leave me past 41/52 but now they reckon 42/52 is ok. I'm gutted. I know it's silly but I had it in my head that she would definitely be out by 15th Dec and now I need to reset my countdown :( Hopefully this baby will come of her own accord and then the above is academic. Went for a long walk - BH as usual but everything has stopped as soon as I sit down.....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Clara! What a rough deal!!!! Visualize that cervix opening!

Bay - I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck Bay and Toothfairy! 

Clara - I hope your labour starts up again! X


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Clara that must be soooooo frustrating?! Never heard of that happening before? Hope you progress soon.

I'm just back from hospital BP went back down to high end of normal so allowed home. Baby was moving constantly on trace so all good. I have to have midwife come check BP on Saturday at home then am already booked for midwife appt on Tuesday which is due date. Doc said to make sure she does sweep on tues. pleeeeeeeeease come out soon baby!!!!!!! 

Honey I know how you feel about the date for induction, I was initially told I wouldn't be able to go much over due date as I was 40 in September.... Couple weeks ago was told I can go to 42 wks!!!


----------



## Clara006

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh Clara that must be soooooo frustrating?! Never heard of that happening before? Hope you progress soon.
> 
> I'm just back from hospital BP went back down to high end of normal so allowed home. Baby was moving constantly on trace so all good. I have to have midwife come check BP on Saturday at home then am already booked for midwife appt on Tuesday which is due date. Doc said to make sure she does sweep on tues. pleeeeeeeeease come out soon baby!!!!!!!
> 
> Honey I know how you feel about the date for induction, I was initially told I wouldn't be able to go much over due date as I was 40 in September.... Couple weeks ago was told I can go to 42 wks!!!

Me either!!! It's crazy, my other 4 children that I went to an OB for came early and I decided to do a home birth with a midwife this time around so I wouldn't have to be on medication and BAM baby doesn't want to come!!! Part of me laughs, part of me is happy, and the other part of me is frustrated and uncomfortable :/
Hope your sweet LO comes soon!!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

just been for my sweep and Omg how painful! I am not dilated at all well a finger tip which is normal as Its my third she wrote in my notes that i am very ready underlined? Baby is 3 5ths engaged she seemed hopefully the sweep would get things moving and she touched babys head.. Got a bit of pressure now but Thats all here is hoping it works. Should have had lollys doctors lol...


----------



## toothfairy29

Eeek!! I have one Tuesday mummy! Nervous now!!! Never had one before. Hope it works! It did for our lolly!


----------



## Honey.Bee

I tell you, Lolly's Consultant and his big hands are very appealing right now!


----------



## toothfairy29

Honey.Bee said:


> I tell you, Lolly's Consultant and his big hands are very appealing right now!

I second that!!!!


----------



## juless

I have my sweep tomorrow, my doctor must have big hands (never really took a good look at them, lol!) but when he checked my cervix last week it huuuuuuuuuuurt! Dreading it, but looking forward to it jumpstarting something too!
Not much going on here, just spent some time on my big yoga ball (gets so boring I can't stay on it long!) and it's got my lower back very achy. Every time I stand up I hope my water will break, lol! Feels like it could at any moment as there is SO much pressure and baby is super low. She's moving today but her movements are much more subdued..


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck jules! They won't even check you internally until 40 wks in uk!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my midwife will not normally do it till 41 weeks but she felt sorry for me! It feels like baby is scratching at my cervix trying to get out and my waters feel like they could just pop any second! Also seen in my notes i am totally uneffaced does that mean am nowhere near?


----------



## munch

Awake early again...445 am :( I thought maybe another snow fall may have happened last night. Sounds rediculous saying that as its going to be 38 degrees here today! 

Ocean...lovely bump, not a stretch mark in sight by the looks of it you lucky thing! 

Tooth....glad bp is behaving again! 

Hope all the sweeps and future sweeps have some positive results :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

toothfairy it was my first sweep as well never made it past my due date before! i really hope it does work getting period pain on and off now. Going to try a nice warm bath after im a celebrity then early night and fingers crossed..


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Tooth fairy - so glad you get to be home!

So many sweeps soon - yay!!


----------



## stark18

We made it home! I also made it through my first hour and a half with just me and both kids while daddy ran to the store. Big brother has been a such a big help!

Here's a few pics

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/photo2-1.jpg

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii519/kstark18/photo3.jpg


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh stark well done! Totally adorable!! Enjoy life at home!! Xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

She's gorgeous!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Does anyone know what 'relation to brim' means on my notes? Under they've put 4/5


----------



## Bay

the cramps stopped last night so i went to sleep. i had some browny red blood this morning and my ob did an ultrasound to make sure placenta was fine, which it is, so he's putting it down to a bloody show. hoefully labour will start soon - too bad he is flying out for a four day holiday as of tonight. 

ocean, sorry i couldn't be more help, i'm not sure what it means

stark - very adorable baby. i love her cheeks!

munch - i've been waking around 4.30am too lately, and i don't usually sleep until 11pm-ish. i feel your pain, but not long for us now. 

good luck with all the sweeps. i've mever had one personally, but it sounds exciting.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi Ocean - relation to brim is a term used by some midwives to describe the position of your baby's head in relation to the top of your pelvis. The confusion lies with the fraction because some write 4/5 to mean 4/5 of the baby's head is engaged (with 1/5 palpable) whilst others write 4/5 to mean 4/5 palpable with 1/5 engaged! I'm guessing with your EDD that you are the latter. That's all good - baby positioning nicely but unfortunately no indicator of imminent labour!


----------



## expatttc

Ladies, thanks so much for the wishes of having DH home. It&#8217;s indeed a great time -- he said that seeing my bump in real life is like finally seeing your favorite movie in 3D.

Lolly, what a lovely photo!!!! She already looks so comfy!!!!

Stark, look at her!!! I want to squeeze those cute cheeks!!!!

Blu, congratulations, and so happy that you&#8217;re okay -- can&#8217;t wait for photos!

GenY and 2016 big :hugs: that you are both doing well with the hormones!

Ocean, great progression photos! 

Mummy, sorry to hear your sweep was so painful, and Juless, hopes yours goes okay!

Bay, gl with the cramping :hugs:

Hiiii to all other ladies :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Honey.Bee said:


> Hi Ocean - relation to brim is a term used by some midwives to describe the position of your baby's head in relation to the top of your pelvis. The confusion lies with the fraction because some write 4/5 to mean 4/5 of the baby's head is engaged (with 1/5 palpable) whilst others write 4/5 to mean 4/5 palpable with 1/5 engaged! I'm guessing with your EDD that you are the latter. That's all good - baby positioning nicely but unfortunately no indicator of imminent labour!

Thank you! Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## juless

The full moon doesn't seem to be doing much for me tonight! I'm just feeling super tired. It's only 7:30 but I feel ready for bed, just trying to keep my eyes open! Hope you ladies are all having a more eventful night than me! :)

Oh and Stark, what a gorgeous girl!! :D


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome! Congrats shan fran, Blu, and lolly and anyone I missed!

I'm getting no signs of labor and getting really anxious! I hope I get to cuddle my snowflake soon!

Sorry for all of those feeling poorly, and congrats to those who have had good things happening or are about to happen!

I hope you're all well!:hugs:


----------



## munch

Bay said:


> the cramps stopped last night so i went to sleep. i had some browny red blood this morning and my ob did an ultrasound to make sure placenta was fine, which it is, so he's putting it down to a bloody show. hoefully labour will start soon - too bad he is flying out for a four day holiday as of tonight.
> 
> ocean, sorry i couldn't be more help, i'm not sure what it means
> 
> stark - very adorable baby. i love her cheeks!
> 
> munch - i've been waking around 4.30am too lately, and i don't usually sleep until 11pm-ish. i feel your pain, but not long for us now.
> 
> good luck with all the sweeps. i've mever had one personally, but it sounds exciting.

Bay I am exactly the same, up till about 1115 and a few times overnight to wee and then wide awake at 5! Try to go back to sleep with no luck. 

Coincidently my ob has taken 4 days off too. Are you in Melbourne? Wouldn't that be weird if we had same ob??


----------



## bbygurl719

Evening ladies. I'm not doing so good today a lot of pain in lower abdomen n lower back sharp pains in crotch n my right hip n thigh r sore from the pain in abdomen and back


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Sorry to those not feeling well :( --- while I would've loved Summer not to have her 'late pre-term' feeding issues, I am glad u missed those last few very uncomfortable weeks of pregnancy.

Congrats Stark - what a pretty lady! Great outfit!!!

Afm, doing a smidge better day by day. Finally got an appt with my counselor for Friday so looking forward to talking through these hormones and new feelings as I adjust to being the new me, and grieve the old me. Going from a very independent, career woman to the slave of a newborn is rough!


----------



## Clara006

Was just "naturally induced" via acupuncture and adjustment!!! My pelvic bone was nearly half and inch off from right side to left side...that's probably why I stalled at 6 cm!!!!! YAY!! They said I should be in full blown active labor by early morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chloe597

Gabriella Serafina was born at 6:01 via emergency c section after a failed ECV. 6 lbs 13 oz, 19.25". Birth story will be forthcoming :)


----------



## Clara006

Chloe597 said:


> Gabriella Serafina was born at 6:01 via emergency c section after a failed ECV. 6 lbs 13 oz, 19.25". Birth story will be forthcoming :)


Congratulations!!! Hope you and baby are doing well, seems like you had quite the ordeal!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats Chloe!!!!

Clara- fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Bay

congratulations chloe, week 37 is such a great time to give birth.


----------



## daydream

Congrats Chloe! Beautiful name, sorry to hear the ecv wasn't successful but glad all are okay!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Chloe! 

Good luck Clara, looking forward to the update!

Hope all goes well for the ladies going in for sweeps. I don't even know if thats something they do here! Right now I'm just excited to know that tomorrow is FINALLY my last day of work! 
Busy packing now - can't wait for that to be over!


----------



## kitty2385

Congratulations Chloe! Hope you and baby are doing well x


----------



## Bay

munch said:


> Bay I am exactly the same, up till about 1115 and a few times overnight to wee and then wide awake at 5! Try to go back to sleep with no luck.
> 
> Coincidently my ob has taken 4 days off too. Are you in Melbourne? Wouldn't that be weird if we had same ob??

munch, i'm in sydney. and how weird that both our obs are off at the same time. maybe they're going to the same event.


----------



## juless

Congrats Chloe! Glad you and baby are doing well!
Right now it's 4:18am and I can't sleep! I've been up for nearly 2 hours wide awake, first time that's happened this whole pregnancy.  Was starving and needed to get a bowl of cereal. I think I might just be anxious about my doctor's appointment today. I'm needing to talk to him about my fears that have crept up about trying a vaginal delivery. He is going to do a sweep, because I asked him to to try to get labor going, but I"m almost scared that it'll work!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats chloe! my sweep doesnt seem to have worked! I am really starting to get frustrated i am one day over due!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Well done Chloe! Congratulations!!


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations Chloe:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: Sorry I've been a bit AWOL! Didn't get out of hospital until yesterday late afternoon then we made a quick stop at the in law's for them to meet Millie and have been home resting up and getting BF'ing off for the rest of the time. Back now though and so much to catch up on!

Firstly congrats to all the Snowflake mama's :yipee: I think that's 6 more now? Me, Blu, Shan's twins, Stark and Chloe... have I missed any one else? Think I might pop over to parenting and get a new thread set up over there for us but we'll all obviously still hang around here and wait for all our beautiful snowflakes to arrive :D this is so exciting!!

To all the ladies having sweeps, good luck! Just remember to get lots of walking or bouncing done afterwards as I am totally convinced that the couple or so hours of bouncing I did after mine helped my plug come out and then the contractions followed just hours later.

We are settling in well, BF'ing is going goo so far too. Loving being home and having both of my girls together :cloud9: Amber absolutely adores Millie and is so sweet and gentle with her. Our cat on the otherhand keeps eyeing her up as if she's her next meal so keeping on eye on that :lol:

Hope everyone's keeping well? x


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!!! Welcome back lolly!! Loving your new profile photo, your girls are so cute together!!!

I'm getting totally pissed off with stop arty pains and tightenings!! Am so bad tempered now and have done all the self inducing tips!

Looking forward to joining you in a parenting thread!


----------



## bbygurl719

I was hoping a good sleep would help these sharp pains in lower abdomen but nope still there


----------



## Fifipots

How much did Millie weigh lol?? 

I've started on the RLT capsules and my god they're like pellets of farm food they're so big!! Hope they help, got a sweep booked for due date of 11th so ill get bouncing straight after that in the hope for a 12.12.12 baby, bet it doesn't happen that way but its worth a try.

Hope everyone's well and trying to enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy, as tough as it is just remember it'll all be over soon and being a mum is a lot tougher than being pregnant xx


----------



## shytwin25

congrats chloe!


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats Blu and Chloe!

Stark she's beautiful!

Lolly your girls are gorgeous together!

GenY I had a good laugh at the image of you stripping out of being gowned up to pump and putting a surgery on hold!

DH and I dtd this morning and I went back to bed for about an hour, started to get some really awful pains at the bottom of bump, but then realized it was just terrible gas! :haha:

I looked at the calendar and realized I've booked myself for a week past my duedate for work. Don't know how that happened :shrug: but HR at my company is a dick and won't recalculate my leave time so unless this baby comes it looks like I'll be working an extra week. Not sure I can handle it at this point as I am completely exhausted when I get up in the mornings. :coffee:


----------



## expatttc

Congratulations Chloe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Aw look at your pic Lolly! So cute! I feel like no one will be left on here by the time my boy comes! :( :D

X


----------



## joeliza24

I lost my plug yesterday but besides a ton of braxton hicks, nothing seems to be happening. I thought that losing the plug and labor went hand in hand? :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow congrats all! 

Lolly I saw your pics and your baby is just beautiful! I hope you and the rest of our new mommies are doing well along withtheir little snowflakes. 

I am not having any signs of labor and it's really beginning to get to me. I cried last night with that 'I'll be pregnant forever' feeling. I have no more patience and I'm SOOO anxious. I hope my snowflake comes soon because I'm as ready as I'll ever be and I just want to meet her so badly. Fx'd it's sooner than later! I'm going crazy!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## bbygurl719

The pains haven't stopped since yesterday morning so called doctors n got appt at 230. Really hoping its not preterm labor I'm not ready. Will update later


----------



## ttc_lolly

ocean_pearl said:


> Aw look at your pic Lolly! So cute! I feel like no one will be left on here by the time my boy comes! :( :D
> 
> X

Thanks hun :) I'm so in love!

Don't be silly, we will all still be right here until the end cheering on our fellow Snowflakes :yipee: x



joeliza24 said:


> I lost my plug yesterday but besides a ton of braxton hicks, nothing seems to be happening. I thought that losing the plug and labor went hand in hand? :wacko:

Not necessarily. Some people can lose bit of plug for weeks before any thing happens as it can regenerate. This isn't always the case of course, and I lost bits of mine just the night before. Mine was more of a bloody show though, has your plug been tinged with blood too? I hope things start to pick up again for you soon :flower:



ImSoTired said:


> Wow congrats all!
> 
> Lolly I saw your pics and your baby is just beautiful! I hope you and the rest of our new mommies are doing well along withtheir little snowflakes.
> 
> I am not having any signs of labor and it's really beginning to get to me. I cried last night with that 'I'll be pregnant forever' feeling. I have no more patience and I'm SOOO anxious. I hope my snowflake comes soon because I'm as ready as I'll ever be and I just want to meet her so badly. Fx'd it's sooner than later! I'm going crazy!
> 
> Hope you're all well!

Thank you :D I think she's pretty fab, but of course I am biased!

I also thought I'd be pregnant forever, or definitely unlucky and go 2 weeks over and here I am. Don't lose hope hun, the end is very near :hugs: x



bbygurl719 said:


> The pains haven't stopped since yesterday morning so called doctors n got appt at 230. Really hoping its not preterm labor I'm not ready. Will update later

Let us know how you get on hun, good luck :flower:


----------



## 2016

Imsotired...I cried with the same thought just 2 hours before my labour started! You just never know and that's the magic of it. :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope my sudden super anxiety is a sign of labor coming! I'm going crazy here!


----------



## toothfairy29

Lolly I just had a look at your photos on your journal. Your baby is so cute!

I just can't get my head round the fact that these babies were inside you ladies only days ago!! It's mad!!!!!! 

I'm starting to think mine is never gonna come out!


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> Lolly I just had a look at your photos on your journal. Your baby is so cute!
> 
> I just can't get my head round the fact that these babies were inside you ladies only days ago!! It's mad!!!!!!
> 
> I'm starting to think mine is never gonna come out!

Feeling totally the same! Like I'm going crazy!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm getting sick of hearing..... He'll come when he's ready too!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> I'm getting sick of hearing..... He'll come when he's ready too!!!

Ugg there is a long list of things I'm tired of hearing. I'm so ready now. I literally feel like crawling out of my skin I'm so anxious! Such a strange feeling.


----------



## toothfairy29

Am getting bored with getting my hopes up every time I get pressure or period pain or frequent BHs too. Seems it all means nothing!! Couple of weeks ago it was all very exciting and now irritating!! Am learning to ignore it all and carry on like I'm not due!


----------



## LillyLee

ImSoTired said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting sick of hearing..... He'll come when he's ready too!!!
> 
> Ugg there is a long list of things I'm tired of hearing. I'm so ready now. I literally feel like crawling out of my skin I'm so anxious! Such a strange feeling.Click to expand...

Ditto all of this! And I still have just over two weeks!! I told DH I'm going to write a book called "The 3 H's of Pregnancy: Heartburn, Headaches, and Hemorrhoids" He said it wouldn't sell to anyone. :dohh:


----------



## samj732

Congrats to all the new mammas :flower: So exciting.

toothfairy I feel the same way. I'm never going to have this baby. I've basically resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to go 2 weeks over and have to be induced, haha! In that case I won't even have a baby until after Christmas!

I'm also sick of the weekly doctor appts. I don't get checked (I thought I was going to pass out afterwards when she did it at 36 weeks), so I basically just hear my doctor say "well you're not in labor" and "there's not much I can do to make you feel better" and go home. What a waste of time. :(


----------



## ImSoTired

LillyLee said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting sick of hearing..... He'll come when he's ready too!!!
> 
> Ugg there is a long list of things I'm tired of hearing. I'm so ready now. I literally feel like crawling out of my skin I'm so anxious! Such a strange feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto all of this! And I still have just over two weeks!! I told DH I'm going to write a book called "The 3 H's of Pregnancy: Heartburn, Headaches, and Hemorrhoids" He said it wouldn't sell to anyone. :dohh:Click to expand...

lol. At this point I'd buy it because I'm so miserable I'd love to read about how everyone else is too. :dohh:

Also same here toothfairy...I barely have anything going on but when I do feel a cramp or something I'm just so upset that nothing else is happening that I can't even get excited about it! 

Just dying to meet my baby!:baby:


----------



## toothfairy29

Despite all this wishing and hoping girls....... I will still totally crap myself when it does happen for real!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm convinced I'm going to have mine in January!! :( my sweep is booked for 2nd jan if I go overdue, I really want my baby here for Christmas! I don't want to be huge and uncomfortable over Christmas and not able to stuff my face with pigs in blankets! :)


----------



## juless

Hey ladies! Nice to see you back home lolly, gorgeous girls you have there!! :D
I'm back from the doctor's. He assured me that if I go into labor but change my mind I can have a c-section if I choose. He didn't end up doing a sweep, I didn't really want to get one, too nervous I think! But he checked me and I'm still just 1cm, but cervix is softer. He doesn't think it's too likely I'll go into labor early. You never know though! I'm kinda relieved though in a way that I'll most likely everything will be controlled in a c-section.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: she is pretty lovely!

I can't believe I was just saying last week that I felt I'd be pregnant forever, and here I am with a 2 day old. These last few weeks will go by quickly, and even still some of your babies may take you by surprise and be here within the next few days (FX'd, FX'd, FX'd!!!).

I have started a parenting thread for us Snowflakes :yipee: here's the link; https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1514421-december-snowflakes-2012-parenting.html

Please come on over if you have had your bubs already so I can get DOB and name etc for the list, and ladies who are still waiting come over as soon as your beautiful bundles arrive :kiss: we'll get the thread warmed up but this is definitely the place to be right now anyway because it's December in just *2 DAYS* time and we are going to have a snow storm soon enough :wohoo: xx


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope to join that thread soon Lolly! Ty!

I am having headaches yesterday and today. Have always had reasonable bp so wondering what it's all about? Anyone else? Will have to tell the dr tomorrow.


----------



## LillyLee

I subscribed to the new thread Lolly! Can't wait until I get to start posting in it!

I'mSoTired, yes, I have had a dull headache for what seems to be the entire pregnancy. Some days it's better, some it's worse. I notice it gets especially worse if I'm tired or even a little stressed. My blood pressure has always been reasonable too (100/60) except yesterday it was 104/68 (uh oh! going up! lol).


----------



## ImSoTired

LillyLee said:


> I subscribed to the new thread Lolly! Can't wait until I get to start posting in it!
> 
> I'mSoTired, yes, I have had a dull headache for what seems to be the entire pregnancy. Some days it's better, some it's worse. I notice it gets especially worse if I'm tired or even a little stressed. My blood pressure has always been reasonable too (100/60) except yesterday it was 104/68 (uh oh! going up! lol).

And lately I'm getting neck pain on and off but I attributed it to the way I was sleeping. Now I'm not so sure as it seems to go hand in hand with this headache and comes and goes suddenly. Very weird. Lol 104/68! Mine's usually more like 120/60-70 but was actually 108/60 on tues, so actually lower. But I can't figure this headache out. Maybe just all of the anxiety I'm feeling? Hoping it means labor soon! But obviously probably not so not getting my hopes up!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

can not wait to join the parenting thread! My ticker has expired lol i really think i am going to be pregnant forever starting to get annoyed with myself and everyone around me :-(


----------



## joeliza24

ttc_lolly said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Aw look at your pic Lolly! So cute! I feel like no one will be left on here by the time my boy comes! :( :D
> 
> X
> 
> Thanks hun :) I'm so in love!
> 
> Don't be silly, we will all still be right here until the end cheering on our fellow Snowflakes :yipee: x
> 
> 
> 
> joeliza24 said:
> 
> 
> I lost my plug yesterday but besides a ton of braxton hicks, nothing seems to be happening. I thought that losing the plug and labor went hand in hand? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily. Some people can lose bit of plug for weeks before any thing happens as it can regenerate. This isn't always the case of course, and I lost bits of mine just the night before. Mine was more of a bloody show though, has your plug been tinged with blood too? I hope things start to pick up again for you soon :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats all!
> 
> Lolly I saw your pics and your baby is just beautiful! I hope you and the rest of our new mommies are doing well along withtheir little snowflakes.
> 
> I am not having any signs of labor and it's really beginning to get to me. I cried last night with that 'I'll be pregnant forever' feeling. I have no more patience and I'm SOOO anxious. I hope my snowflake comes soon because I'm as ready as I'll ever be and I just want to meet her so badly. Fx'd it's sooner than later! I'm going crazy!
> 
> Hope you're all well!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :D I think she's pretty fab, but of course I am biased!
> 
> I also thought I'd be pregnant forever, or definitely unlucky and go 2 weeks over and here I am. Don't lose hope hun, the end is very near :hugs: x
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> The pains haven't stopped since yesterday morning so called doctors n got appt at 230. Really hoping its not preterm labor I'm not ready. Will update laterClick to expand...
> 
> Let us know how you get on hun, good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Lolly. Not really what I wanted to hear though :cry: as there wasn't blood in mine. Oh well. 

From the looks of it a lot of us are losing our patience. Anyone else considering castor oil? My husband's aunt swears by it but my doc said not to take it, said that it'll give me the runs but I'd still be pregnant :haha:


----------



## munch

Lolly...you must be such a proud mumma!! Just lovely :) 

Sounds like a lot of snowflakes are loosing their patients....I completely understand I am "over it" too. In France they apparently regard week 41 as full term not 40 as its more likely that a women will give birth closer to then (sorry). 

Juless.... I think you have the right plan of action, not setting anything in stone until it happens. I completely understand your desire for a natural birth. I felt so ripped off re my first c section which was an emergency but have accepted it now. What will be will be and as they say as long as mum and bub are healthy that's all that matters :) 

Hang in there snowflakes xx


----------



## munch

*^^^ or loosing their patience! Lol.... Thinking about work for some reason.


----------



## 2016

imsotired...again not trying to get your hopes up but I distinctly remember getting a very strange and nasty headache the night before my waters went with DS. My neck also hurt too and strangely hurt in the same way for me every time I ovd. Hormone fluctuations. Bet it won't be long for you.

joeliza...agree with lolly losing plug can be deceptive cos it grows back but there is still no reason you couldn't go into labour tonight. You just never know!
As for castor oil, I wouldn't touch the stuff! There are too many negative stories out there, it tastes worse than disgusting and if by some miracle it did work you could end up with diarrhea throughout labour and pushing yuk!


----------



## joeliza24

2016 said:


> imsotired...again not trying to get your hopes up but I distinctly remember getting a very strange and nasty headache the night before my waters went with DS. My neck also hurt too and strangely hurt in the same way for me every time I ovd. Hormone fluctuations. Bet it won't be long for you.
> 
> joeliza...agree with lolly losing plug can be deceptive cos it grows back but there is still no reason you couldn't go into labour tonight. You just never know!
> As for castor oil, I wouldn't touch the stuff! There are too many negative stories out there, it tastes worse than disgusting and if by some miracle it did work you could end up with diarrhea throughout labour and pushing yuk!

That's the only reason I've not picked up a bottle of the stuff. One thing is to solid poop during labor :blush: (hopefully this doesn't happen either) but the runny stuff.....eeeu!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks 2016. Don't worry, I'm not getting my hopes up. I have awful luck and she most likely won't come early or easy. I've known and felt this all along. I do think my hormones are out of control though as I am on the brink of crying every five minutes and I'm just so tired and feeling low about still being pregnant. Just trying to hang in and feel better...

Also wouldn't try castor oil. Yuck!


----------



## bbygurl719

So went to doctor they did the gbs swab than check my cervix I'm one cm dialated than they did the nst and I'm contracting regularly. So they left me on for an hour and checked cervix again still one cm. doctor sent me home but said I'm in the early stages of labor and that it could b in a couple hours until I go into active labor or it can b days feeling like this so only time will tell . I am miserable right now it is hurting so bad hope its soon. Oh yeah they said they won't try n stop labor at all since I'm almost 36 Weeks


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies

Its Friday morning here already so I can finally say I'M FULL TERM!!!!! I was beginning to wonder if I'd ever get here. 

Lilly your hr guy sounds like a douche bag. I hope baby comes sooner for you so you don't have to work extra time. 

Ocean don't worry I will still be here with you! My baby is definitely quite happy where he/she is. I seriously have had no symptoms at all. I told my dh that I thought we were going to end up with a January baby and I really don't want a 2013 baby. But last week at the hospital they told me that if there was no baby by 41 weeks they'd induce me. Which would be the 28th December so I may just be able to still squeeze into 2012!!!!
But I'm still hoping for a before Christmas arrival. 

Well its also moving day for us today. Don't know if the Internet is set up in the new apartment yet so I may be away for a while. Hopefully not too long because this thread moves SO quickly I'll be catching for about a week!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry joeliza, any plug loss is good though! It means things are definitely ripening and getting ready up there. You might not get your bloody show until you're 10cms dilated! It's just one of those things, but it's all good nonetheless - it's progressing the way it should :thumbup:

I would avoid castor oil too :sick: I've heard way more negative than positive stories with it (the diarrhea and sickness alone, but also that it may cause distress on the baby). As soon as I started getting slight contractions I started sniffing at my clary sage oil bottle!! I'm positive that also helped to strengthen them up. I took EPO this time too and my cervix softened up very quickly.


----------



## samj732

Bay (my bump buddy no more!!) had her little boy today, Finley Eden :happydance:


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations Bay:happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh bay another snowflake!!! Can't wait for you to update us!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo congrats bay!

Can't wait to join the parenting thread, well done lolly! Don't know how you have time to keep these great threads going but thank you!

I was at work yesterday and could hardly walk because it felt like his head was going to come out! Felt better later on but he's very engaged I think! Had lots of bh and period pains too.

Can you new mummies tell us your early labour signs?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Bay :yipee: another Snowflake, amazing!

Awww ta Ocean :) honestly, it's quite easy at the moment as Millie is stuck to my chest and OH is playing with Amber and so I can just come on here using my phone! This newborn stage is a doddle I think, it's when they start moving or become naughty toddlers when my hands become full :haha:

Happy Friday everyone :flower:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies.... I was telling my 16 year old daughter this morning how uncomfortable and tired I am..... She looked at me all concerned and said.....'if you're that uncomfortable, surely you can just go to the hospital and ask them to SEDUCE you!!!' Ha ha ha ha!! Think she got confused!! I said I don't think you can get that on the NHS!!!


----------



## LillyLee

I would definitely appreciate being seduced at this point. :haha: That is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats to Bay!14 snowflakes, maybe more before December even starts! Wow. Wish I were one of them. 

ugg. Still waiting. Sono at 12 noon today to check on baby's size. Hope all is well and I hope she decides to come out soon. I am just so ready for it to be over!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## bbygurl719

Since I'm in the starting stage of labor I'm going to start trying to get her out asap. Hopefully this weekend


----------



## joeliza24

That's hilarious toothfairy!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Love it toothfairy! I wouldn't say no to a bit of a seduction either.
Congratulations Bay!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Bay!!

Kitty2385 also had her little girl yesterday, so we are up to 15 Snowflakes now :D

Hahaha toothfairy that's hilarious!! Bless her :) I'm glad seduction isn't on prescription with the NHS :rofl: my consultant was old and hairy! His big hands did get things moving with that sweep though :haha:


----------



## juless

Congrats to Bay and Kitty!! :D
I had my presurgery appt today at the hospital and it made everything SO real!! It's hit me I only have 3 more sleeps till baby is here, I'm SO EXCITED!! :D Kinda freaking out a bit too - time for all the last minute prep! I will miss DD SO much too, but looking forward to having a long hospital stay to have some alone bonding time with baby. I need to call this morning to get the time for the surgery so will know exact times soon!! AHHH!!! :D


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats to everyone and pics are beautifull  

AFM- effin fed up and jealous of U all lol xxxx


----------



## samj732

^^ haha, I'm with you!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Can i come gatecrash here? I was due yesterday but nothing happening yet so looks like we are going to be a december baby instead!


----------



## munch

Congratulations Bay and Kitty! 

Bay trust your LO to arrive the day your ob went away. Hope you had a great stand in! 

Toothfairy.... Your daughter is priceless! Too funny re seducing comment. At least she is looking out for her mumma :) 

Juless.... How exciting!! You must be flooded with all sorts of feelings now. 9 days till mine :)! If I hadn't of changed the date it would only be 6! Why did I do that again ?!?! 

Lolly....Loving the name choice! Amber and Millie is a really sweet sib set :) Thanks for setting up parenting page, looking forward to joining. Did you do anything for Amber re giving baby a present in hospital from her and vise versa? I have a feeling my little dd2 Freya is going to be jealous of baby but I could be wrong. 

December now!! Welcome Cookie. The snow should really pick up now. Rest up everyone :)


----------



## munch

Oh forgot to ask you all...for those still preggers how much movement are you all getting? I am still getting heaps and sometimes they are massive movements like he is trying to break out of my belly. I think he is going to be a big boy ;) It doesn't hurt though.


----------



## daydream

Munch - I'm getting a ton as well. I can tell it's tighter in there for him, but he's still squirming all over the place. Sometimes I can't tell if the tightening I feel is him stretching or maybe a contraction (honestly at this point I couldn't tell you for certain I know what a contraction feels like).


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm still getting tons of movement. Pretty sure she's gonna bust right out!


----------



## Baby Bell

Yup my baby being so good and moving, kicking, squirming, playing with mummy's ribs, and bladder at the same time. Definatly not a lot of room, but so happy to have all tis movement:thumbup: love my baba being in me so much, but so cannot wait until the induction lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Had a sono to measure baby's approx weight and a surprise NST to check on her well being and for any contractions I maybe having. They estimated baby's weight at about 6lb15oz but my belly and weight gain suggested she was bigger. :blush: NST went fine except that about 10 minutes in she must have moved out of the way of the monitor and the nurse didn't come when I buzzed her so she only got monitored for 10 min instead of the standard 15. Doctor said everything seems fine though ad I may have had a contraction or two while on the machine. Small ones. I'm still only a 'fingertip' dilated an 50% effaced but baby may have moved down a bit more again. So no sign of baby coming here. I do have an occasional cramp of mild BH and I've had a headache and neck ache on and off but that's all. I'm so hoping the baby surprises me and comes this weekend though. I can wish can't I?

lol I'm with Sara and Sam at this point...

Oh and as for movement...I feel her often but she is, and always has been fairly gentle. Once in a while she'll get all hyper and pop me a few good times to take my breath away, but she's usually kinda mellow. I still think I can't really feel all of her movements. I'm grateful I feel her at all and happy it isn't usually too painful.


----------



## Honey.Bee

munch - I am still getting loads of movement too. (I have done throughout this pregnancy though). This baby refuses to be restrained, even though there is clearly very little room in there! I sometimes find it hard to tell the difference between movements and contractions too these days as everything is just so tight.
Welcome cookie!


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks ladies :)
My baby constantly fidgits and it does often feel like he/she is trying to find a way out!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all

I was induced at 5.30pm today, totally unexpected due to early signs of pre eclampsia.so by Sunday I should have our little man. I'll keep U all updated

As for movement, I still get loads. Been hooked up to a trace monitor 4 times in the last 24 hrs which is crazy, as U can see his heartrate increase when be moves, even if I don't feel like he is moving. 

X


----------



## juless

nicki! Good luck this weekend, hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you - looking forward to your updates! :D


----------



## expatttc

Hiiii ladies, lovely to hear all the catch ups! Can't wait to join the parenting thread. 
LOADS of movement here, just like a little shark sometimes zooming across my belly with a big triangle sticking out. DH is always watching and going whoooooaaaaa, you can see the shifts so much. Yes, and feel them too, heehee, though I don't mind.
We installed the car seat today - and I am paranoid if it's in right. We put it into the middle back seat of the car, and it's definitely not coming off, but it's easy to rock up towards the seat? Will have it checked next Thursday by the police - they do free clinics - and think that I will feel much better after that!


----------



## Kelly M

I know I'm quite late to the party here but mind if I join your group ladies? I'm due December 11th and today it feels like it could be any minute with all the cramping and painful bh's.


----------



## bbygurl719

Threes days of contractions don't know how much more I can take


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hello to all of the new arrivals :hi: join the party, I hope your babies don't keep you waiting much longer!

Nicki, good luck with this weekend :flower: will keep an eye out for your update.

I was still feeling Millie move around quite a bit towards the end, not as fluently as when she had lots of space but definitely heavier movements with her being bigger x


----------



## Chezzz

Bit late now but.. 24th with a blue one! Xx


----------



## daydream

Expat - same here! We did ours a couple days ago, same spot middle back. Our inspection is scheduled for next Wed. On Monday I'm going to try calling a few neighboring cities to see if we can get in earlier somewhere else (we live in an area with several cities very close together). Once that's done I'll feel so much more comfortable w it


----------



## goldie66

Hi ya Lolly congrats on your gorgeous baby girl and all the other beautiful Snowflake babies and mummies. 

I just pop on here n early mornings when I'm wide away,so I get to see everyone's updates.so exciting :happydance:.

If you get a chance could you change my due date to 3rd Dec,Team blue. I was originally down for 15th Dec.
I put down before but you missed my post.

Massive good luck to everyone waiting on our wee snowflakes :hugs:.

I go to hospital on Monday for my sweep.

Xxx


----------



## samj732

I feel like Iz is going to break right through my skin sometimes. The movement isn't kicks anymore it's just her stretching/rolling around in there, but she PUSHES HARD and it hurts! And she likes to shove her head/hands into my cervix and it feels like I'm getting stabbed when she does it :( I thought babies were supposed to sleep 95% of the time at this stage... I don't think so!!


----------



## 2016

IT'S DECEMBER!!!!! :wohoo:

Now you can all technically say "I'm due a baby this month!" :happydance:

There are snow clouds outside my window today...:winkwink:


----------



## LillyLee

Omg. Vomiting and diahrrhea for the past two hours. This is miserable.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay! Christmas decorations are going up today! Please let me have my bubba for Christmas!! X


----------



## mummy_em

Happy December every one  I have my date for induction and will be going in a week today on the 8th x


----------



## Baby Bell

Exciting Nikki can't wait to hear how it all goes:happydance: 

Can't believe how cold it is here today, no snow but everything covered in frost and ice. Happy due month everyone:happydance:


----------



## juless

Hi guys! Hope that those getting cramping/contractions has it lead to something! I'm still getting some once in a while, had so many days recently where I thought for sure something was going to happen but nope! So frustrating!!
Today will be our "pick up all last minute things" day. I'm starting to freak out and need to do it today or I'll go crazy. That way tomorrow we can all enjoy our last day of being a family of 3. Wow, that seems so weird to say! We actually had a good amount of snow come down last night, it's so pretty outside!

Edited to add a big welcome to all the new ladies!! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy December ladies :xmas1:


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm still getting loads of movement! And sometimes they really hurt!!
We had our photo shoot today. It was so much fun. Really nice to be pampered and have my hair and make up done. But we were there for four hours! They wanted to keep going but dh told them I was too tired. They got some great shots so looking forward to getting them next weekend.

Move went pretty well. Still busy unpacking though. I am just so tired so I'm watching dh assemble the crib!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats to Bay and Kitty, and good luck Nic!!!

Lilly - hope the tummy troubles are a good early labor sign!

Sending a virtual shoulder rub to all the uncomfortable girls...xoxo

Welcome to the new girls - hoping to meet your little snowflakes soon!

Miss Summer is sleeping in my chest, still a full 10 days until her actual due date. She had surpassed her birth weight at her 2 wk visit yesterday...what a relief!!! She is even in the 10th %ile in the full term baby growth chart for weight!!!

Can't wait to have you all in the parenting thread :)


----------



## Fifipots

Kelly M said:


> I know I'm quite late to the party here but mind if I join your group ladies? I'm due December 11th and today it feels like it could be any minute with all the cramping and painful bh's.

We can be bump buddies as I'm due the 11th too although I've been having so many contractions today I'm not sure ill make it to then!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Day four of contractions hoping it progresses into something or my water breaks


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i can not believe i am still here and pregnant Tomorrow i am four days over due! Tho my edd by my lmp is Tomorrow and my nanna who is 99 reckons am due on the third by her calculations which apparently are always right so we will see lol.. I know Ive had enough of being pregnant baby moving loads and becoming really painful.. Had horrible groin pain for days and on off painful cramps.. I have another sweep on Wednesday fx this one will work!


----------



## verona

Cant believe how many december babys have been born already! Happy due date month for everyone still waiting!

Im feeling ready to have this baby now, im so uncomfortable its awful, and babys movements are painful now. Me, Oh and my son have been shopping today, we spent 5 hours walking around newcastle and im literally aching everywhere lol, my back, stomach, hips and inner thighs are so sore now. I also feel a lot of pressure 'down there' so fingers crossed bubs is getting ready! X


----------



## Saradavies89

I'm with u all on the uncomfortable malarkey :-( xxx


----------



## joeliza24

I'm with the girls that's said they're fed up and jealous of those having their baby :cry:.


----------



## mummy_em

Well it would seem its my turn to have period pains and tightnings lol not expecting it to turn into any thing though I have never had a baby early with out being induced the period pains have been going all day on and off and more on the left and slightly down my leg going to head off to bed soon so I'm sure it will all stop but as long as its doing Somthing getting every thing ready I don't mind lol xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

SOoo many BH last night I though something was starting to happen. But nope. Not much today. Went and bought nursing bras and had the ladies at the maternity store help me find the size I'll need. They fit pretty well with a bit of room for when my milk comes in. I'm just waiting for baby now. I have nothing else to get. I still feel the urge to clean up around the house and then I get tired and feel like passing out. Baby has been a bit sleepy but I feel her wiggle around every once in a while. I'm so ready to meet her already.

Hope you're all well


----------



## LillyLee

I feel like I'm constantly complaining. After near to twelve hours of being sick I was finally able to hold down small sips of water. Started getting tigtenings across my stomach and holy back pain like I used to get with my periods. It wasn't timable but just completely constant. I started timing "contractions" if that's what they were and was getting them every 2-3 minutes for about 45 seconds. They didn't hurt but my whole stomach would go rock hard. I think someone earlier asked how to tell between baby pushing out and creating a hard spot and a contraction. DH said if I was unsure if it was a contraction then it probably wasn't one. Called the midwife and she said that sometimes diahrrhea can bring on uterine contractions. Then I got a fever that spiked up to 101.5. I've just been in bed all day feeling ridiculously weak and cranky. I can now completely sympathize with women who need to go on bedrest although mine has been minuscule. 

Phew. Sorry for the ramble but I just needed to get it off my chest. Definitely don't think it's labor starting though. My bets on food poisoning or a virus of some sort.


----------



## daydream

Sorry you've been so ill Lillylee! I hope if it is a virus it's out of your system soon. 

I had my very first yep-that-was-definitely-a-contraction a bit ago! It didn't hurt, but it was definitely tight all over and not from the baby moving. Taking this as a hint that I need to be drinking more water though, as I've been running a bit of errands today.


----------



## Evian260

Hi everyone! I had my baby girl via c-section Wednesday morning at 10:31am. Her name is Mia and she's amazing :)
 



Attached Files:







mia.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Evian! She's beautiful!


----------



## juless

Congrats Evian!! She's beautiful!! :D Hope you're recovering well!

As for me, I am completely exhuasted today. Had a bout of the runs earlier which made me feel awful. Think it's just from stress and anxiety about Monday. We set up a few more things for baby and I'm trying to get things done and organized, but there are things everywhere and it's driving me crazy! Feels like everything is a mess!! Tomorrow I hope I have a bit more energy to get the house tidy before I go in. I have a few more things to put in my bag and we're pretty much ready to go! Last night I kept having crazy dreams and waking up constantly, realizing how soon I go in and getting excited, then not being able to go back to sleep! lol! Hope I sleep better tonight!

Hope those not feeling well get better soon and things start to pick up for those in the early stages!! I am definitely feeling lucky to only have one more day left of being so heavily pregnant. I will miss feeling her in there moving around, but so ready to not be pregnant anymore!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Evian! She's such a doll :) come join us over in the parenting thread when you're ready hun!

Sorry to all the ladies in pain and getting fed up :hugs: those last few weeks are really, really hard I know. I hope your babies don't keep you waiting much longer x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz evian. I'm still getting contractions constantly. And I have dropped majorly. The baby is literally all below my belly button. N the top of my belly feels like jello.,but anywho I got alot accomplished today. Got all my baby stuff ready to go. carseat all cleaned n ready. Cleaned my single stroller n put in storage . Got my bounce chair n little baby swing out of storage.had my hands full with a very crabby and sick one year old. All my presents for xmas that we already have wrapped n ready for Christmas. Tomorrow I plan on accomplishing alot too. Going shopping with my mom n doing alot of walking to help baby out. Hopefully getting almost the rest of my xmas shopping done. (all I got left is the adults n nieces n nephews left) getting it all wrapped and doing all my xmas cards. All on top of taking care of my one year old which will most likely b crabby again. Hope all u other ladies r doing good.


----------



## samj732

^^ I did a ton today too. Put together the swing (it got delivered on Wednesday), put up the Christmas tree (first one I've ever done by myself!), went grocery shopping, picked up every single piece of garbage in the house... I was hoping it would help things along, but no. I'm getting really upset/frustrated/anxious. I just wish I knew what day she was going to come already!


----------



## cookielucylou

My yellow bump turned blue at 3:55am this morning weighing 7lbs 7 oz :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

cookielucylou said:


> My yellow bump turned blue at 3:55am this morning weighing 7lbs 7 oz :)

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations Evian and cookie! :happydance:

Today I turn 37 weeks (yay I'm term) but not for long, cause this baba has been served an Eviction Notice, going to to be induced in and an hour and a half........ Kinda petrified!


----------



## munch

Congratulations Evian and cookie! 

Good luck baby bell!! How exciting :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Evian and Cookie!
Hope you feel better very soon, Lilly. I had something like that earlier on and it was awful. I felt so weak. 
Good luck Bell and Jules - Exciting times.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow good luck baby bell x


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats everyone xxxx


----------



## juless

Congrats cookie!! Baby Bell - wishing you lots of success today and a smooth and as painfree as possible birth! Can't wait to hear your updates! :D


----------



## joeliza24

Congrats to the new snowflakes!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats cookie :flower:

Bell I'm so excited for you :) can't wait to hear how it all goes, good luck hun! x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats ladies and good luck bell, i am literally turning green over here fx i wont be long behind yous!


----------



## Baby Bell

Just a wee update, have had pessary tampon thing. Now got 24hrs to wait to start induction properly. Have stocked up on magazines and sweets :D hope you are all well and hope to hear of lots more snowflakes when im free to go on phone :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh bell! Everything is crossed for you flower xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh Bell, get walking/bouncing and keeping as active as possible! I had the propess induction with Amber and had her the next day :D hoping yours progresses quickly too x


----------



## toothfairy29

Bell are you in hospital or allowed home with the pessary thing?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats on the new little ones!!

Anyone else completely exhausted? I worked a half day yesterday, then came home and got straight in bed. It's now almost 24 hours later and I've only been out of bed to feed the pets and grab a few meals for myself. I don't feel sick or anything, just have no energy at all. Hope I'm over by tomorrow when I'm back to work again.


----------



## juless

scooby, around where you are I started getting completely exhausted again. I'd have little bursts of energy but was mostly exhausted! This weekend has been the most tiring I've been in a very long time! I think a lot of it is due to being anxious and excited about tomorrow morning! I have had a few bouts of stomach pains and the runs, just from anxiety I believe! Feeling a bit sick to my stomach, but it's my nerves. I hardly ate any supper so going to try to eat some oatmeal before bed. I'm not going to be able to eat/drink anything for a while after that so want something with some substance in my system. The not drinking after midnight thing will be the hardest. I'm always so thirsty in the mornings!
I really hope things are progressing for you baby bell! I'll be on my cell checking up on this thread as often as I can! Hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to post a few photos tomorrow too. :)


----------



## munch

Good luck Juless!! So exciting that its less than 24 hours until you meet your LO. I will be where you are in 7 days :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow julees it seems to have come around pretty quickly in the last few weeks :D I'm so excited for you!!! You too munch :) I didn't answer your question the other day as by the time I'd caught up and read it the thread had moved on like 10 pages :lol: but yes, we did get DD a little something when she came to visit at hospital. I was going to get her a baby doll, one of those "realistic" ones but her auntie is getting one of those for her for Christmas so instead we got her a stuffed animal doggy with some accessories and we told her it was from the baby :) she was very pleased with it!


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, having a newborn is time consuming (go figure!), I will have to catch up on all the posts later tonight or tomorrow. I wanted to pop back to share a picture, and my birth story with you. 

Gabriella Serafina was born on November 28 at 6:01pm weighing 6 lbs 13 oz and 19.25" long (her due date was Dec 16). I went to the hospital for a supposedly low risk version to try to turn her from breech to head down so that I could avoid a C-section, but when doctors were trying this, her heart rate dropped and did not recover, so they had to knock me out and perform an emergency c-section right then. It was quite a scary ordeal, but she turned out perfect and I am healing nicely, so all in all, a good outcome! The doctor who performed both the version and c-section said I was only the second person she has seen who needed an emergency c-section after a version. Lucky me! The version was incredibly painful and I would not recommend it to anyone! Would definitely try acupuncture/chiropractor first and risk just scheduling c-section than to go through this version again. My gut told me not to do it, but the ultrasound doctor made it sound like no big deal with very little risk, said i was a good candidate for success - high fluid levels, smaller baby, skinny, so that is what convinced me at the last minute to just go for it and see what happened. All in all, i'm just happy that she is healthy and home with me, and i'm sure versions have worked well for many people, but based on my experience, i will never try one again!
 



Attached Files:







gabby swaddle.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Chloe - sorry it was such a painful and scary delivery, but she is perfect!!
Jules - fx'd and excited for you!


----------



## munch

Wow Chloe that's quite the story! You must have been very frightened. What a great outcome though, she is just gorgeous! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh Chloe she is just adorable, huge congrats :flower: how scary though, thanks for sharing with us all x


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck today jules!! 

Am so pissed off girls. It's due date tomorrow. Went to bed with bad period and lower back pain. Was also getting a few strong BHs. Was woken a few times by some painful ones and then have been awake since 3.30am and couldn't get back to sleep for them. Haven't timed them at all. Just laid in the dark trying to tell myself it's another false alarm and to go back to sleep. At a guess I would say they were about 10 to 15 min apart. Am up now with older kids and still feel really crampy period pain and lower back pressure and a few tightenings. Am totally and utterly exhausted. My head is banging and I could just cry! I've had a few episodes like this through the night over last 3 wks. The thought if this being nothing yet again is soul destroying. I've no discharge at all so thinking can't be anything again???


----------



## Saradavies89

Good luck juels, aw toothfairy I hope this is it for you, we'll I have one friend that is a week over due and another friend who waters broke last night a week early lets just say the other friend isn't one happy mummy at all lol, and to tell u the truth am very jealous and once they have had there babies it just me all on my own lol and I bet you any money ill b the latest to go bet it will b new year xxxx


----------



## 2016

Congratulations Chloe! What an experience but I'm gals she's here safe. I've always been suspicious of ECVs. :( I think you've picked an absolutely wonderful name.

Toothfairy...even worse to keep getting woken with false alarms when you have to then look after the other kiddos all day too. :hugs: My discharge didnt change at all in the run up to LOs arrival though so don't count yourself out just yet. :flower:


----------



## toothfairy29

Still having tightenings. Between 12 and 6 mins apart but not regular or in a definite pattern yet? 2016 how far into the labour before you lost plug?


----------



## 2016

I had slightly pinky streaked mucousy CM about an hour in. But my contractions started at 35 seconds long, 3.5 mins apart (on average). Might have been different in the hours before but I was asleep! :haha:
If you have an iPhone, download the app FULL TERM. It's fab for timing and works out the averages. My contractions were never evenly spaced or an even length. Hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

2016 said:


> I had slightly pinky streaked mucousy CM about an hour in. But my contractions started at 35 seconds long, 3.5 mins apart (on average). Might have been different in the hours before but I was asleep! :haha:
> If you have an iPhone, download the app FULL TERM. It's fab for timing and works out the averages. My contractions were never evenly spaced or an even length. Hope this is it for you!!!

Thanks for that! I don't think they were regular with my other 2 but that was 14 and 16 years ago so hard to remember! Have down loaded the app. These tightenings or whatever are not really painful just a lot of pressure and period pain and back ache? Still coming though??


----------



## ocean_pearl

Full term today!

Just has my first ever dream about having my baby, was so vivid. I was breastfeeding him and was in heaven :cloud9: I want him now! Although in the dream he came bang on his due date! X


----------



## mummyof2girlz

toothfairy Ive been the cramping this morning are you getting much movement i seem to be getting less? Five days over today hope to god something is happening! Sooo incredibly fed up...


----------



## 2016

Certainly sounds like something tooth! Id take an EPO and drink a RRLT to try stir up things. I also did nipple stimulation which worked a treat!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It definitely sounds like something toothfairy. My contractions were all over the place, and didn't get regular until I was already in L&D and the pain got a whole lot worse. Get bouncing on your ball, that helped to intensify mine. Good luck!


----------



## toothfairy29

I just had a little lie down and they seemed to bloody stop again!!!! As soon as I stood up back to lots of pressure down. Am going to try the ball now. Already had some epo. I have some RLT tablets but haven't bothered with them as thought they were giving me the runs!! Do you think a one off dose can help? 

I really really need to get this going for real now. I can't keep going through this every couple of nights. I'm exhausted and pissed off


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well the RLT won't help bring labour on hun so if it gives you the runs I'd just leave it out! Get sniffing your CSO though, that's another thing I was doing whilst bouncing. And a bit of nipple stimulation too :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

What will the neighbours think if they could see in the window!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl:


----------



## 2016

raspberry leaf won't bring on labour but it see made my uterus contract each time I had some which is why I drank 2 cups in early labour to irritate things a bit. The runs might not hurt at this stage either! :rofl:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Sounds good toothfairy - keep active, get on that ball, go for a walk. Lets have this baby out!! PS I think your neighbours will love it. I have been entertaining mine with yoga and decorating in clothes that blatantly don't fit anymore. 

Girls - quick question - should I up my dose of EPO? Currently taking 2 x 1000mg orally, in split doses. I'm 39 + 2 today.


----------



## kitty2385

I honestly cant remember if I ever posted a pic of my baby girl on this thread, i dont think i did and im so far behind with you all now! Here she is, my baby girl Evie Amelia, born 29/11/12 at 2.46pm weighing 7lbs :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0467.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0478.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0439_opt.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc_lolly

You didn't kitty, but thanks for sharing she's such a little beauty :)


----------



## kitty2385

thanks lolly :) i thought my memory was bad when i was pregnant, now its atrocious!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yup, baby brain is so much worse!


----------



## ImSoTired

Still waiting here and getting very emotional about it:cry:

Congrats on all the beautiful new snowflakes here.


----------



## juless

Hi guys! I had Tessa this morning! 8lbs, 11oz! feeling good, recovering well. She is breastfeeding like a pro! I'll try tip figure out how to post a pic at some point! Earliest I'll brew home is Thursday, so might get oh to post one for me!


----------



## stark18

Congrats juless!


----------



## daydream

Congrats Jules! Welcome baby Tessa!


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay well done jules!!!!! Tessa is a lovely name too! How do you feel?

My pains have started up again!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

awww congrats Jules


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Jules! So delighted for you x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congratulations Jules! X


----------



## GenYsuperlady

CONGRATS JULES!

Tessa is a LOVELY name! All of our pink bundles are arriving...time for some boys to join this estrogen fest lol :)


----------



## Fifipots

Getting slightly bored of all these twinges amounting to nothing now!!!!!


----------



## daydream

Just got back from my weekly appt. I'm 2cm dilated, which shocked me! I was expecting to be nothing. Apparently I've been having more contractions than I thought, just not really feeling them. My dr said to stay close to home today in case her check starts something, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I know I could end up walking around 2cm dilated for weeks before he finally comes. Just WOW. Shocked. (and now turbo nesting like crazy!)


----------



## toothfairy29

Gen am trying hard to bring out a blue bump!!!

Fifi..... I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## munch

Congrats Juless!! Lovely name :) Fair bit smaller than dd1 too. Rest up and recover well :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congrats to all the new mummies! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Juless :wohoo: can't wait to see a pic of little Tessa! Rest up hun :flower:


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats Juless!! 

OT: did anyone suffer from night sweats before going into labor? I took today from work to just rest more from my weekend stomach bug. I'm exhausted, sleeping a huge amount, feel like baby is up in my lungs and can't catch a breath. But last night woke up at least four times drenched in sweat. It was almost as if I had a fever and it had broken but that wasn't it.


----------



## Bay

Hello ladies,

Congrats to all the new mummies and babies. I haven't been back to read all the missed posts since I gave birth a few days ago.

I gave birth on Friday, 30 Nov and I went from 2cm @ 5am to holding baby @ around 10.30am. 

Good luck to all the remaining snowflakes. We will all be here to cheer you ladies on at the final stretch :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Jules (and Bay if I didn't say it before!)!

Just got back from the doctor now. NST went well again. Baby was kicking up a storm. Next week I'll have another one and also a scan. They don't appear to do internals here so I have no idea if anything is going on. My exercise ball arrived yesterday so I've been bouncing away! 
Privacy is just something that doesn't exist here and I quite often get put in a room with other people for my measurements and basic checks. I don't mind too much cos its not like I'm getting naked. But the last two visits I've been put in with women who are not only naked but having their nether regions shaved!! Not cool. Told my dh if I can't do it myself then he'd better get with it!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone. 

A very quick update from me, Ethan James arrived via c section at 10.15am on the 3rd Dec. Xx


----------



## Bay

congrats nicki, hope you and baby are doing well.

bean - it's been really interesting to hear how different things are in china.


----------



## kitty2385

congrats new mummies! so exciting! :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Huge congrats nicki and bay xxxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

It my due date!!!! Where the **** is my baby????!!! 

Am going for a sweep in a couple of hours.... It'll be the first time I've been checked internally. I swear if she tells me nothing at all is happening after all these episodes of contraction I'll punch her straight out!!!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats to all the new mummies n good luck toothfairy, well my friend gave birth this morning to her little girl 5lb 14oz a week early lets just say our other friend is so frustrated now with being a week over but she will defo go soon and ill b the last one standing lol xxxx


----------



## Fifipots

1 week till due date and 1 week till first sweep, I say first as last time I had 6 that amounted to nothing, think baby is just too comfy and ill end up bring induced!!

It's been a long time and I can't really remember but for those of you who've popped your babies, did you notice them quieten down their movements much before birth, almost as if they're saving their energy for the journey down the birth canal??


----------



## 2016

Congrats juless!!!

Good luck Toothfairy! My due date buddy it really is your turn now! x


----------



## kitty2385

good luck today toothfairy x


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ladies I am so upset

Just back from midwife. I had to beg for a sweep as she was going to leave it another week. I am 1-2cm dilated cervix anterior and fairly low(usually very high) but long and hard still. She said she could touch his head and seemed to think she had done a good sweep.

BP was 130/100, then 120/90 then 130/88 so I avoided having to go in to be monitored AGAIN as it came down whilst there.

She was concerned about growth though as have measured 38 weeks for 3 weeks now. After calls to the hospital and speaking to various people there she was told that there was no point sending me in as they wouldn't do anything?? They would not do a scan after full term??? Even though I have been having blood pressure issues.

Then she phoned L&D to book my induction........ sorry for language but for a full 2 f***ing weeks!!! 18th December!! Despite high BP, slowed growth and me being 40 years old. They just would not budge on this unless my BP becomes unstable!

So I have been sent away feeling pretty powerless and like no one will take my concerns seriously. Midwife tried her best but she could not do anything. She is coming to see my again Saturday to repeat sweep if nothing has happened. She just stressed to go get checked if have any reduced movement.

What do you all think? Is that any progress at all internally or is labour still days away?? Would you be reassured that baby is just lower so measuring same? 

Am getting lots of cramping and brown discharge after sweep though!


----------



## Beanonorder

Ah toothfairy I'm so sorry you are going through this! I completely understand that feeling of powerlessness. Holding thumbs that your sweep does something.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh toothfairy. Big hugs coming your way. I can understand how frustrated you must be feeling. I'd feel the same. I've been reading the NICE guidelines on induction (https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/12012/41256/41256.pdf) and they do not recommend a sweep until 41/52 if you have already had a baby (and there is no other indication). So the first thing I'd say is at least it's a positive you did get one today and who knows, it might get things started and then the rest is academic. As for the slowing of growth - I've been told that growth charts can flatten off in the last few weeks so I wouldn't panic about that, as long as baby is moving etc. However, if it was me and knowing how you feel, I would contact the hospital tomorrow and say that you know you are booked for 18th but you are worried about baby's growth slowing, your age etc and could they bear you in mind if another lady cancels her induction appointment? There must be loads of ladies who have an induction booked and then go into labour spontaneously. Keep calm and positive. I'm sure you can get in sooner, that's if your baby doesn't make an appearance anyway x x x


----------



## Bay

Tooth - i'm so sorry you've been so stressed. I'm with bean and hoping the sweep does it's magic.

Here in australia, they don't usually like to induce you until closer to two weeks overdue, but not uually after this time. A midwife did say to me this was because sometimes 'term' babies can act as though premature if they aren't ready. 

It does sound like things are progressing for you, and the cramping sounds very promising. In case things unfold quickly, don't forget to rest up as much as you can so you can breeze through your labour :). Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

does this sound like labour to anyone im pretty sure it is either that or i have a gallstones!!! I am getting regular horrific waves of pain across the top of my bump that are then radiating downwards feels like my stomach is being twisted from the inside its knocking me sick they are lasting a min about every 5-10 mins maybe a little longer and they are getting slightly stronger with each one they dont stop if i move or change position unsure when to ring l&d dont want to go in to be told to go home... i am unable to breath through them never mind talk!! but the majority of the pain seems to be the top of my bump and above my belly button only a small amount in lower abdomen????


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh mummy I so hope this is it for you!!! Phone the l&d ward and ask their advice? Am sure they will know what you should do!? Please keep us posted xx


----------



## Bay

Good luck mummy, it sounds really promising.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Mummy - I'm no expert but it sounds like the real deal to me. Definitely ring L&D to seek their advice. I was told to ring if I couldn't speak through contractions and if they didn't go away when I changed positions so sounds promising. Yay! Good luck and keep up posted! x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

What's happening ladies?? 

I'm still having contractions since sweep at 10.30am (now 5.30pm) I got awful lower back pain about 2 hours ago. Have had a bath and paracetamol and has eased back a little. Tightenings became more frequent in bath so have been timing for last hour. They are 3-4 minutes apart and pretty strong. Uncomfortable but not really pain apart from in the back.

I don't know what to do!?! Have had so many false alarms this week or 2?


----------



## expatttc

CONGRATULATIONS to all the lovely ladies with babies!! :flower: :flower:

Mummy, hope this is it for you!!!! 

Toothfairy, sending you huge :hugs: since this sounds so promising too!!!


----------



## 2016

Just keep moving and keep timing Toothfairy. You'll know when you need to call (like my yoga instructor says you will be like a cat wanting to find a closet...your birthing space if that makes sense). Also doesnt hurt to call L&D and get an opinion. I called them at 4am but decided to hold out to 8am before I went in. That app full term you downloaded has a "quick reference" section that gives you some idea how long/strong contractions will be at each stage...though mine didnt strictly fit into those timings yours might. Good luck!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

toothfairy - how long does each contraction last? Can you talk through them? Sounds positive. If it was me, I think I'd get on the ball a bit tonight, keep active if you can. Make sure your bag is packed. Have a sniff of some CSO or give your bump a CSO massage and then try and rest up with a couple more paracetamol at bedtime. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy I was only 1-2cms at my sweep and my cervix was very thick and long still so don't be fooled, things can progress fine! I agree, keep active and time those pains! Good luck :thumbup:

Mummy good luck to you too, really sounds like something is happening :yipee:

Nickibrum, huge congrats lovely! Come on over to the parenting thread :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the advice ladies! I called l&d and she said to stop timing and go on how I feel. If not that painful and I can talk through them which I can then its not full blown yet! She also said cervix can be irritated after sweep which can kick off contractions which will stop again as it calms down! So who knows...?! Very frustrating but bouncing on the ball now!!!!!


----------



## expatttc

:wave: bounce tooth bounce! :wave:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Snowflakes! Oh how I have missed you wonderful ladies.

I thought I'd be back up here right away but I have been quite busy. 

Congrats to all of the new mommies!!! I'm so excited for you and your new little ones :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

For you ladies still waiting - keep holding on and watching those signs!

Here's my story:

*On Sunday 11/25* I went into the hospital after having a large gush of liquids that soaked through my panties and pad. They checked the fluid with two different tests and they both came back negative for amniotic fluid! My blood pressure was high so they kept me for a while and ran a few tests. All came back fine. I was sent home around 10pm - GUTTED! I went home and had a bath, took pain pills and spent the night contracting on and off.

*Monday 11/26* - I woke up feeling better. No contractions although still feeling a bit leaky/wet. I was to go in for for the cervidile insert later at 5pm but at 11:45am in the shower my water broke. I stood in the shower for moment letting it drain. Went into the room, still leaking and phoned DH who was already on his way home. We phoned doctor's office, went in for a check and he said that although I was still only 1 1/2 cm dialited that my waters had in fact gone and sent me over to the hospital.

Got to hospital around 2pm and after they got everything straight they tried to hook up my IV and couldn't get it. It took 6 sticks by 3 different nurses and finally they had to call the anesthesiologist to get it in. Horrible start! Finally got pitocin around 4pm. Contractions revved up and about 9 I asked for epidural. I was only 4 cm but felt as if my pelvis was going to burst. I got epidural and it was instant relief! Checked me on and off for next few hours but I was not dialiating past 4cm. My BP kept spiking and lo's heart beat kept dipping. After turning me over every few minutes and trying to see if he would come down the canal - no luck. I also started developing a fever and they started me on antibiotics because my waters had been ruptured for over 12 hours at this point. I had also started feeling pain down below again so they topped off my epidural.

Finally at 4am doctor came back told me that he felt it best to go ahead and do c-section because labor wasn't progressing, bp spiking, hb dropping, infection risk and that I was tired and worn out at this point. By 4:30am I was prepped and on the operating table with DH beside me and by 4:39am on *Tuesday 11/27* baby was born a healthy 7lbs 4 oz, 20.25cm long. He swallowed some fluid on the way out and had to be taken from OR room (only saw him for a few seconds, no holding or skin to skin) and had to stay in nursery for first 6 hours. I have no idea how long it took for them to sew me back up, I was so out of it because of the drugs. 

I didn't sleep a wink waiting for time to go by. Finally got to properly meet my little one at 11am that morning. He is breast feeding and it just the absolute love of my life!

Here's a pic of Kevin. 

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/77090_388501107898549_447963847_n.jpg


----------



## Bay

Tooth, hoping this is the real thing for you. I think if you can manage it, keep on timing anyway. It'll give you something to do and give you a history just in case the hospital asks you ... You'll have all that info there.

I totally agree with lolly about keeping active. If you are in labour, walking (for me anyway) seemed to have a direct impact on how close and intense my contractions became. As soon as i stopped moving, they slowed down. 

I was also only 2cm when they did a stretch and sweep, but i was already in labour at the time.

Good luck! Can't wait to hear more updates.


----------



## Bay

Blu, he is adorable!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu congrats again and your baby boy is beautiful! Look at those cheeks! He's perfect!

Congrats to those with new snowflakes as well (jules, bay, nicki, etc)! And fx'd for those of you who seem to be going into labor/having promising symptoms.

I am just an emotional, sad, and nervous wreck. My hormones must be all over the place. I'm still just waiting for any signs and praying that baby comes before my next appt on Fri. I'm so tired of going to see the doctor and I'm getting more and more anxious as the days go by. Baby is a bit quieter and it's making me nervous. I actually had a NST today and her heartbeat seemed fine and I did get movement but I can't stop being anxious. I think I'm just worried about her not being here yet and it's adding to my stress. I'm still only a 'fingertip' dialted but I am 70% effaced and baby is at -1 for today at least. I hope by friday I am more progressed because if my cervix is favorable my doctor won't hesitate to induce me before I'm too far overdue. I just can't wait to get this baby out and meet her:cry::cry::cry:

Hope you're all well!!


----------



## munch

Wow Blu what a story! Great outcome though, lovely little fellow :) Congrats again! 

Hang in there Tooth, can't stay in there forever ;) Good luck.


----------



## joeliza24

Toothfairy & mummyof2, really hope this is it for you! Sounds VERY promising.

Blue: what a gorgeous baby!!! Congrats and thanks for sharing your story.

AFM: spent most of yesterday with mild period like cramps. I had my 39th week check and I'm still 1 cm but "very soft". The doc said it could be any minute, day, or week (thanks doc). So have decided to give acupuncture a try. Going later this evening. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu, what a gorgeous little boy you have!! Thanks for sharing your story too, you did amazingly :) Happy 1 week Kevin (same as my Millie!) x

ImSoTired, :hugs: hang on in there hun. My cervix progressed very quickly with both of my labours, I hope yours does the same :flower:

joeliza, good luck with the acupuncture!


----------



## toothfairy29

Aw blu!!!!! What a cutie!!!!!! You did so well! 

I think my day isn't going to amount to anything yet again. Still getting the tightenings or contractions whatever they are. Not timing them but they aren't getting any more painful so am going to go to bed. Feel sure they will stop again. Am so so disheartened


----------



## Bean66

Congrats to all the new snowflakes!


----------



## Momto3and...

I stalk, and have been keeping up with everyone! Congrats to all those who have already had their babies! I am so ready to meet our baby girl! She is scheduled to be kicked out a week from Monday, on Dec 17th- if of course she doesnt come sooner! I can not wait to meet her, but am really trying to enjoy the last days of being pregnant, for the last time- ever!

I just opened an etsy shop, and I would love if yall would check it out! :)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PinkCherryTrees


----------



## 2016

Kevin is such a cutie Blu!!! Kevin is DS middle name and a very special family name for us. :cloud9:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Blu - well done!!! Look at those rosy cheeks!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Well ladies! My snowflake is still cooking! I went to bed early and it all stopped. I truly don't know how much more I can take. It was yet again almost 12 hours of continuous contracting. I feel like I don't know my own body and am going to end up like the boy who cried wolf!! How many more times can this happen? Poor hubby is being amazingly patient but inside he must be screaming at me!!!!!

It has actually snowed here in Yorkshire last night (weather wise I mean obviously!!!) so I might put the tree up today!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Well done to the new mummies.

AFM - I keep getting at night what feel like really mild period pains but I think it may just be an achy back from the day, and I've woke up this morning all achy all over it hurts to even move my finger which is strange, wooooo my pram cam yesterday so me and my friend set it all up and it beautifull xxxx


----------



## 2016

:hugs: Toothfairy that is so frustrating for you. Your DH sounds lovely though and far more patient than mine. My DH complained when I woke him at 3am to say I was on labour because I wasnt ready to go to the hospital and the news "disturbed his sleep". :dohh:
Can't help feeling with all these starts it will surely happen for you in the next few days. :flower:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats blu he is beautiful. Well i was asked to go into l and d last night as the pains got worse and as about right for me they stopped the min i got there!! Had a few tightenings whilst on the machine up to about fifty which slowly drifted off babys heart rate was 185 so was hooked up to a monitor for hours! Then finally told to go home no internal so no idea if anything starting to happen or not midwife said baby is really low down and back to back, having another sweep today so fingers crossed that will do the trick..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww sorry toothfairy and mummy :hugs: these contractions although they keep stopping MUST be doing something at least, try to stay positive :flower: both of your babies are definitely ready to meet their mummies soon!

Sara, lovely pram :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh mummy I really really feel for you xxxxx anything happening today? Hopefully the 2nd sweep will do something.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

thanks ladies.. I have found it really hard going over esp since i was adamant he would be on time every day is dragging doesnt help with all the info online about going over 42 weeks Iam going to see about induction as well what date they will give me. Having a few light tightenings today i refuse to think to much into them now. How are you getting on toothfairy? A friend of mine was in exactly the same position as you with the two week wait for induction as she was over 40 she put a complaint in with the head of the hospital and was induced at 40+6 they 'reconsidered' her circumstances.. If i get told i am still uneffaced and a finger tip dilated still i may have a nervous break down!!


----------



## toothfairy29

mummyof2girlz said:


> thanks ladies.. I have found it really hard going over esp since i was adamant he would be on time every day is dragging doesnt help with all the info online about going over 42 weeks Iam going to see about induction as well what date they will give me. Having a few light tightenings today i refuse to think to much into them now. How are you getting on toothfairy? A friend of mine was in exactly the same position as you with the two week wait for induction as she was over 40 she put a complaint in with the head of the hospital and was induced at 40+6 they 'reconsidered' her circumstances.. If i get told i am still uneffaced and a finger tip dilated still i may have a nervous break down!!

What time is your appt mummy? I so hope it's good news for you. I have another sweep Saturday. I've had a couple tightenings but like as you know it's hard to take any if it seriously anymore! I am so tired today. You must be too? I'll mention to midwife Saturday about induction but yesterday she seemed certain I'd have to wait 2 wks!


----------



## bbygurl719

Good morning ladies I'm still get n still pregnant the contractions have been going on for 8 days now got doctors appt this afternoon so hoping I made some changes from all these contractions


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Its at 3.45 toothfairy, i really hope it does. Just worries me with the strep b and my last labour was 45mins from first contraction to pushing tho doubt ill be that lucky this time i need at least two hours of antibiotics or i will have to stay in.. And i live 35 mins from hospital Thats if there are no tanks ect Its all back roads and i live on a army garrison. I suppose once these contractions start we will know about it i think Its third babys lol being a pain in the bum! Have you been using anything to try at bring labour on i tried rlt but just gives me a bad belly! Is your induction date so late because they are busy or just standard for your hospital?


----------



## verona

Has anyone experienced a constant ache in the lower part of there bump? For the past 3 days mine has been so sore and uncomfortable, baby was 3/5 engaged on monday so ive just been putting it down to the pressure etc x


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey guys sorry this is a bit late.....didn't really like using my phone to update in hospital as screen so small. 
Any way my yellow bump turned Blue!!
Lewis was born on Monday 3rd of Dec weighing 7lbs 3ozs (I guessed right hehe)
Waters were artificially broken at 13.30 and sytocin started at 14.00, born at 19.21 very quick labour! 
I'm in love, took a while to get breat feeding going, but now we both pros:thumbup: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats to all other ladies with babies, il read in a wee while and catch up, for now I got a hungry wee boy :cloud9:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats baby bell!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay huge congrats Bell :yipee: I'm so pleased for you!! Glad to hear all is going well, and that's amazing you guessed his weight right! :hugs: xx


----------



## 2016

congrats babybell!

Verona...I had that right at the end turns out I had a UTI despite not having other symptoms. Might be worth getting checked. :flower:


----------



## toothfairy29

Huge congratulations baby bell!! Can't wait to see him!!!!

Mummy... I have tried everything!! RLT gave me runs too! Epo doesn't seem to have done anything and bouncing on the ball gives me back ache! Am using clary sage oil every night too! Hubby won't dtd!! Don't blame him really!!! It is standard to go 14 days in my hospital :-( hope things are good at your appt xx


----------



## Samia22

congratz bell

hiya everyone! long time ago i post to join, but was also active in november topic
iwas due 1dec and still preggo!!
had appointment @ hospital and they checked my cervix and i was 2 to 3 cm dilated ..
I was kinda shocked didnt even thought about being dilated, even though i was feeling some cramps and back cramps .. so apparently thats what my body was doing and thats the pain came from!

The doc told me i could give birth in 2 days or over 2days( not sure which one she said lol) 
She wanted give me a sweep but told her No and she accepted also wanted let the nature do it!
But i have 11 dec appointment then they will break my water 

Anyone think i will give birth this week>? orr im hoping to much? 
Its so weird i remember with my first i had contraction at night that really woke me up and hurt me .. but this time i can still do everything and do feel things


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Bell - congrats! And yay for another boy -- I LOOVE the name!

Still thinking of all you very pregnant ladies waiting for your snowflakes...wishing you restful sleep and lots of cervical changes XOXO!


----------



## shytwin25

congrats baby bell!.

im also having pains in my lower area, it kinda feels like my pubic bone dilating lol


----------



## expatttc

Bel, congrats on Lewis!! Lovely to hear that you're able to breastfeed right away!!!

We just got back from 38 week app't. Baby is happy and snuggled in, but not engaged AT ALL, so looks like our due date of the 20th is still so far off. I know I should be happy that all is good -- and I am -- but part of me was ready for some action!!


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats BabyBell!!

Expat I am so ready for some action too! Have my 38/39 week appointment today so will see if anything is going on. The midwives are pretty hush-hush and usually just say, baby is head down and don't ever give me an engagement number. 

So I have a job interview tomorrow! Totally figured I could start applying for a new job and since they are all government based they would take 2-3 months to set up the interview. I told them I was pregnant (as they originally wanted to schedule the interview on my due date) and they decided that instead of cancelling or pushing interview back or having me cancel if I had the baby they would bump the interview forward a week. This is going to be extremely interesting as I feel like a giant cow and am out of breath so quickly so hopefully am not panting my way through this thing. Fx'd it goes well because the pay increase and location to home are fantastic compared to the job I'm in now!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i had sweep number two which was much more painful than the last feels like my uterus is going to fall out! In my notes she wrote posterior, soft, effacing? Is this good as last week was mid position, firm and uneffaced? Also put am still a finger tip dilated! Gutted! My induction date is 11/12/12 :-( ages away!


----------



## toothfairy29

Mummy that definitely sounds like progress to me!!!! Really hope it works for you this time. Any more contractions or plug?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

nothing really seen a tiny tiny bit of pink when i wiped earlier but nothing since. I didnt get a ball so im bouncing on the couch lol. Just hope something is happening... Has anything been happening with you toothfairy?


----------



## expatttc

Lilly -- forgot to comment on your earlier post re. the interview on your due date! lol....good luck with the new date :)


----------



## toothfairy29

mummyof2girlz said:


> nothing really seen a tiny tiny bit of pink when i wiped earlier but nothing since. I didnt get a ball so im bouncing on the couch lol. Just hope something is happening... Has anything been happening with you toothfairy?

Not much really! A quiet day, have had a few tightenings over last couple of hours but nothing new!! I so hope this happens for us soon!! Xxx


----------



## munch

Congrats baby bell!! Enjoy every second :) 

It's my birthday today!! Strange being very heavily pregnant on my birthday. Best birthday present arriving on Monday :) just in time for DH birthday next week.... December babies!

Hang in there ladies for those that don't have their babies yet. All this waiting and angst will seem like a life time ago soon. Xx


----------



## cookielucylou

With both my labours now I have had no 'signs' before hand so not feeling anything doesnt neccessarily mean much.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations BabyBell!
Good luck Lilly!
Sounds like progress to me too, Mummy!
Happy Birthday, Munch. Your wonderful present is not far away now x

No real news for me either. I went for a lovely walk in the snow and then slept for 1 1/2 hours! I have a sweep booked for Sunday, fingers crossed that kicks start things.


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy birthday munch!! 

I've just had a little bit of brown sticky discharge. Had a little after sweep yesterday but it definitely stopped after couple of hours so this is new? Does anyone know if it means anything??


----------



## Clara006

It's another BOY for us!!! 5 children: 4 boys and 1 little girl

Noah Henry was born on 11/30/12 weighing 7lbs 2 oz and was 19 inches long.

He was born at home in the water with our midwife and it was the best experience I could have ever asked for!!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Clara! I love the name Noah - it was what I would have called my LO if she had been a he!


----------



## 1Timer29

My baby boy is here - 2 weeks early!
Hunter Harrison was born at 1:35am on 11/29/12 weighing 6lbs 14 oz and measuring 19.5 inches long.


----------



## bbygurl719

Went to doctors today. I'm still one cm dialated not effaced and baby is at minus three


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats to the new arrivals!

Lilly good luck with your interview. 

Happy (belated) birthday Munch! My dh and I are also a week apart with our birthdays!

Sending big hugs to the ladies who are overdue. I've been really impatient this week and then I realised that's really unfair of me. I'm only 38 weeks tomorrow and I should be enjoying these last couple of weeks of pregnancy, not wishing it away. I may never experience this again so here's to making the most of it!!

Its just over a week til my mom arrives and I can't wait for her to get here!!!!


----------



## samj732

Congrats to all the new snowflakes :happydance:

Someone posted about the bottom of bump hurting -- I've had this for a month now. My doctor told me it's from all the pressure baby is putting down there.

No new news here either. 39 weeks today, and have a doc appt tomorrow. I'm going to ask her to strip me, wish me luck! She's very "au natural" so I'm not sure how it will go! I'm frustrated because they've been telling me for the past two months that I was going to go early and well, I didn't :coffee: Very very uncomfortable and just ready for this baby to show her beautiful face.


----------



## Beanonorder

Has anyone heard from SanFran and how she's getting on with the twins???


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats everyone xxx

AFM - like other people have previously said I feel I should jus b enjoying this process now but all I can say is I'm so so so so so so so fed up now!!! Today I've woke up with one boob in agony one boob y just one? Why does everything have to b strange n awkward, my legs r achy I'm tiered I'm bored my fingers hurt which is strange anyone get this throughout the night and in the morning, I don't know if its cz they have swelled so when I move them they hurt or it's just Sunni completely diffrent, I've just had enough I no if I go over it should go pretty fast cz of the house move but I'm praying and putting all my faith in god that she comes a tiny bit early or on time sxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

I've just had my bloody show!!! Huge brown clump! Does anyone know if this means anything soon?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Woo hoo toothfairy! My understanding is that as it is caused by capillaries rupturing as the the cervix dilates and thins, a bloody show can be a sign of imminent labour. Apparently, things usually get going within 24 hours but it can be a few days. I was told at my birthing class that it was the time to make sure everything was packed and ready then rest up until the contractions get going. Really, really hope this is it for you x x x


----------



## munch

Yay Tooth sounds very positive!! Good luck hun, keep us posted :) 

I had a lovely birthday (the big 40)!! Very spoilt by all. Out to lunch and dinner. Made being heavily pregnant on a special day enjoyable. Exhausted now. 

More snowflakes are coming! I can feel it. Hope all the have already arrived are feeding and sleeping well :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy 40th munch!! Glad in not the only old bird here!! Nothing happening for me yet!?


----------



## cookielucylou

With both labours now I've had my show when i've been in labour so hopefully that means your nearly there :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

yay toothfairy wont be long for you now!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Nothing at all happening girls!! :-(


----------



## daydream

Tooth fairy - I had mine on Monday and just been losing pieces of mucus plug and having random infrequent contractions since.. I hope yours means labor is much sooner than it's been for me!


----------



## verona

My waters broke this morning! :) i was half way up the bank taking my son to school and i had to turn back round lol! Ive been to the hospital to be checked out and if my contractions dont start i get induced tomorrow, getting scared now lol x


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the new snowflakes. And congrats on those who are having promising symptoms.

Happy birthday to those celebrating!

It is my due date and I have no signs. I'm very emotional and anxious. Getting more and more nervous with each day. I just cannot wait any longer. People are calling and texting and asking how I am everyday as if I wouldn't call them when the baby arrives. It's getting really annoying and I just feel so hopeless. Baby is sleepy this morning on top of it so I'm trying to get her to move around and I'm just a frustrated wreck. I so hope something happens soon.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats to all the new arrivals! My plug has just come away clear mucus and pink blood! Hoping something starts soon!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh mummy I was wondering about you! I lost mine this morning but it was brown. I've had nothing at all happen since. Are you getting pains or anything?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

tooth same here nothing happening yet feel a little crampy not at all painful tho.. I am cleaning like a crazy woman Ive changed my living room round ect hoping that works. Concerned about the snow forecast for where i am (north Yorkshire) ... My plug with my first was brown. This time like mucus with pink streaks while Ive been writing this my belly has been going hard?


----------



## toothfairy29

That sounds promising!!! Really hope you're next!! I know what you mean about the snow warning, it's same here as I am in high part if west yorks and have snow today. 

How long after your show with dd did labour start?


----------



## samj732

Ahh tooth and mummy, I'm so freaking jealous of you two :) Hope both your contractions start up soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

samj732 said:


> Ahh tooth and mummy, I'm so freaking jealous of you two :) Hope both your contractions start up soon!

Sam I wouldn't be!!!! Nothing is happening for me! I've googled the significance of the show and seem it doesn't really mean anything! Can still be a week or more!!!!!!! 

P.S. mummyof2 just looked out and it's snowing heavily here tv the moment!


----------



## Bay

Congrats to all the new snowflakes. It's certainly raining babies :happydance:

Happy birthday munch!

Tooth, goodluck, hope labour starts soon. With my labour, i had asmear of blood on thu morning then started getting irregular but slightly painful contractions that night. Went into early labour at 4/5am (2cm) and had my baby around 10.30am. I didn't lose my plug until labour though. Hope that helps? 

Mummy, good luck to you too, hope labour starts soon.

Sam, lots of hugs!

TMI, but the only symptom i had that labour might be close was the number of times i had aBM aday haha! A few days prior i'd go twice a day (it's usually just once a day), and the day before labour i went four times in 24 hours.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

with my first it was just as labour was starting was getting a few niggles but once i saw the show i started freaking out she was born 24 hrs later ... With my second i assume i lost my show with my waters and was 24hrs again and she was born. I really hope it is it dont want to wait till Tues to be induced my midwife seemed sure id only be a day or two yesterday, oh no tooth is it nothing here yet just rain and Its freezing!


----------



## cookielucylou

i had no sign labour was coming, i woke up at 1:30am with tummy ache and went downstairs to the loo and had lots of mucasy blood on the tissue. My tummy ache went on and off every 6 mins and Hayden was born at 3:59am.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My first symptom of labor was getting the IV poke for pitocin lol


----------



## juless

Hi guys! We're home from the hospital today! So lots of catching up to do!! Congrats to any new mommies I might missed! We were surprised to get to come today too, since we had some weight issues with Tessa. She was born 8lb 11oz and when they did her weigh in on her second night, saw that she had lost 9% of her body weight. They had me feeding her every 3 hours, tried giving her an once or so of formula but last night she had lost a bit more, in total 9.3% of her body weight. So now she's just under 8lbs. She has been amazing right from the start nursing too, and my collostrum supply was great! (Milk came in last night, whoohoo!!). She latches so easily and well. She's been getting lots to eat as we can hear her gulping too, so bit surprised she hasn't started gaining again yet. Hopefully though, she will now that my milk is in. The doctor is having public health come to weigh her tomorrow and I need to take her to see our family doctor next week.
Anyways, sorry for the novel! She's amazing and we love her so much! Her big sister loves to kiss her (though she's a big girl and very strong so I'm quite paranoid and worried, need to watch her with her!). I still find it hard to believe she's here! I can't get over how small she is, she's like a little doll! Here are a couple pics! Now to catch up on this thread!!
 



Attached Files:







Tessa1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









tessa2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy birthday for yesterday munch :cake:

Congrats Clara & 1timer! Come join us over in the new parenting thread :) you too Juless, I'm so glad bf'ing is going well! She's such a little beauty :cloud9:

First signs for me were contractions and the desperate urge to go to the loo!


----------



## LillyLee

Juless she is beautiful! I can't wait to meet my little baby. 

ImSoTired I'm sorry people are texting and frustrating you. They probably don't understand how much more anxious you are then them to see your own little baba. Hope it gets better. 

I feel so close but I know if I go late I will be allowed to go to December 28 which is three weeks away. When I think of that it makes me want to cry. I think DH is also getting really nervous too. He's not really communicating and it's driving me crazy. I keep trying to talk to him and he's just really withdrawn and distracted. I'm sure it doesn't help that I've been really short tempered and snappy but I'm also so nervous for this baby. Talking for me helps and I want so badly for him to sympathize with me but when he's so quiet I feel like I've done something wrong or that he's mad at me. :cry:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh jules! She is very sweet. Still no change for me. Getting sick if not sleeping though and being so shattered all the time. Feels like I'll have no energy for labour if and when it finally arrives!


----------



## Saradavies89

Shed is beautifull juels wooooo I'm in skinless figures, had midwife yesterday still no difference I also went for a wax OMG I opulent stand it I newly passed out so I've only got half of it waxed lmao so will just have to shave the rest lol xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Skinless figures??? Ha ha ha Sara are you using predictive text? Do you mean single? 

Congrats to you! Sounds like a bad wax experience!!!! I'm not even brave enough for that none pregnant!


----------



## Saradavies89

Lillylee I'm totally with u on the sympathy situation my OH thinks I'm just a winge bag wen I have a little moan, tbh I thought I'd b terrible through pregnancy and so did my mum but everyone apart from my OH thinks I've dun really well not moaning. Don't get me wrong it has come more frequent now but that's just due to being fed up, but I think O.h thinks its a breeze n nothing changes don't think he thinks about the fact I'm carrying an extra person so I will get a bad bak and stuff. I feel I can't have a proper moan. All cz he pulls a face Asif to say what u on about ( like all is normal like before getting pregnant) n then just says o god your gunna b terrible in labour aren't u and huffs, y don't men think about what our bodies are actually going through does my head in, if he has a cold it's the end of the world and I tell u now he best just wait till he is ill no sympathy off me!!!! Sorry rant over lol this was me yesterday at 38 weeks 4 days xxxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hahaha skinless stupid ipad does anyOne know if you can turn predictive text off its so annoying xxxx


----------



## Bay

Congrats juless. She is beautiful.

Sara, you look great.


----------



## samj732

Well I thought I was having contractions this morning -- turned out I just really needed to take a poo :blush: I'm so constipated! But I do think I lost a bit of my mucus plug. Not sure what else it could have been, it was really thick but it wasn't very much. Stupid labor symptoms *throws tantrum*

It's supposed to be a snowstorm here this weekend. Maybe my nightmares will come true and I'll go into labor?


----------



## toothfairy29

Anything happening mummy of 2??


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Jules she is beautiful!

Sara - you look so slim! Sorry for the horrible waxing experience!!!

As for those with plug questions - I started losing my mucus plug at almost 35 weeks, then just re-formed and lost it again over and over. Apparently my big bloody show happened during late labor or while I was pushing, because the midwife commented "nice bloody show" while she was between my legs. I don't think she meant it as a compliment per say, just an affirmation that I had dilated well...


----------



## ImSoTired

She is beautiful Jules. Congrats again.

Woke up with an achey stomach and got excited but nothing really came of it. Went to the doctor yet again and he said there still isn't much change. :cry: I go back on Mon and again on Thurs if baby hasn't arrived yet somewhere in between. I think the doctor is planning on inducing me on Thurs or Fri as he said I'll have this baby by next weekend regardless. I so wish it would happen naturally this weekend and I could avoid all of the appts! Also people are still calling and asking me how I am. So annoying. I feel like saying 'I had the baby weeks ago but just didn't want to tell YOU!' lol SO annoying...

Anyway I hope you're all well!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

toothfairy29 said:


> Anything happening mummy of 2??

since my show last night i had a few cramps woke up this morning bleeding! Went to hospital they said they can not see where Its coming from have been sent home still bleeding light pink now tho been having horrific lower belly cramps every fifteen twenty mins since around half five six oclock not got much closer together tho.. How are you have you had anything else happen since your show?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mummy - yikes! I'm surprised they sent you home?!?!

I'm so tired -- sending big hugs...perhaps you should do a big Facebook update 'No! I haven't had the bleeping baby yet!!!' That'll set a few people straight.


----------



## toothfairy29

mummyof2girlz said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Anything happening mummy of 2??
> 
> since my show last night i had a few cramps woke up this morning bleeding! Went to hospital they said they can not see where Its coming from have been sent home still bleeding light pink now tho been having horrific lower belly cramps every fifteen twenty mins since around half five six oclock not got much closer together tho.. How are you have you had anything else happen since your show?Click to expand...

Nothing at all! I have another sweep tomorrow! Hope this is the start for you flower xxx


----------



## verona

Just a quick update for you all until i get home tomorrow, my little lady was born today(7.12.12), weighing 6lb4oz after 4 hours of labour!! I was induced so i cant believe how quick it was, Im amazed lol. I managed it with just gas and air aswel because the doctor was in surgery when i wanted an epi lol, will update properly when i can get on the laptop x


----------



## shytwin25

congrats verona!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Huge congrats verona! Well done on only using g&a, especially for an induction! Come join us over in the parenting thread when you get chance :)


----------



## mummy_em

Well it's my turn today hopfully will be leaving to be induced soon excited and scared at the same time xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations Verona and good luck today mummy em!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Love the photos Jules - she is gorgeous!
Congratulations Verona! Am I right in thinking you are Newcastle based? If so, were you at the RVI?
Mummy - hope you are ok? Please, please let them know if you are still bleeding. 
Toothfairy - how was your sweep?

AFM - due date today and no baby. DTD this morning which only brought on minor contractions but sweep booked tomorrow. On a positive note, the nursery is nearly done. Furniture arriving on Friday and hall carpet next Monday! Who knows, by Christmas I might not be living in the middle of a building site!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy due date honey bee!!!!

Midwife has just been. I was 1-2cm cervix long and hard Tuesdays sweep today still 1-2cm and long but cervix low and soft and mushy she said. Head is also engaged now. She seemed to think good progress?? I hoped to be more dilated or effacing really? It was more uncomfortable today and am sore and crampy now. She seemed to think it might be more effective this time with cervix being more favourable. I'm hoping so as I am at the end of my tether with all this now!!!! :-( 

Hope some good news from mummyof2


----------



## ImSoTired

Lots of uncomfortable BH last night and then DH and I dtd. I woke up at 330 just unable to sleep and uncomfy. Not unusal as of late. As the night went on though I began to get some cramping and I felt as though I needed to use the bathroom. I think I may have lost some of my plug while trying (still a tad bit constipated) to go the bathroom. A bit of red/brown when I wipe now and cramping. On and off BH that are getting a touch painful. Going to wander around the house and hope something becomes of it all! It may be a good sign because these are the first signs I've had so maybe I am dilating/effacing and will be going into labor soon. Fx'd for that! 

Congrats verona! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ooh, good luck and fingers crossed toothfairy and ImSoTired x


----------



## Bay

Congrats verona!

Good luck mummy, imsotired and tooth. 

Happy DD honey bee! Hopefully not much longer to go.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Things are really moving along now for everyone!!

Congrats Verona!


----------



## 2016

Imsotired...I'd really recommend deep squats (as long as you don't have SPD) and nipple stimulation. Hope things progress nicely for you.


----------



## toothfairy29

Nothing at all happening for me after 2nd sweep 5 hours ago :-( :-( I feel really depressed


----------



## mtmnleg

Just wanted to let you ladies know I'm in the hospital, waters broke this morning and I'm started on pitocin so well see how long it takes:)


----------



## 2016

Shame toothfairy :hugs: It really doesn't seem fair.:( When will they discuss induction for you?


----------



## ttc_lolly

toothfairy I was only 1-2cms dilated at my sweep which I had at 3pm and didn't have anything until 5am the next day! Baby was born @ 5.35pm later on the same day, so chin up hun because things can progress quickly :hugs: 

ImSoTired, I have my FX'd that something happens soon!

mtmnleg, good luck hun! Keep us updated :flower:

Happy due date Honey.Bee! :wohoo:

Eeeek lots happening in here now :yipee:


----------



## toothfairy29

Wish it was me!!!

2016 they won't do induction until 14 days late!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

These are definately contractions but they have been very irregular all day. They are definately not just BH anymore. Frequent bowel movements but they aren't particularly loose. Sore back. Tons of pain. Very draining. Waiting for them to get more regular to call the doctor or go to l&d. No fluid loss just a little blood tinged mucus here and there. Hoping they get more consistant because I'd love to have this baby this weekend and get some relief. 

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Bay

Mtmneg, goodluck! Can't wait to hear more updates.

Imsotired. Sounds like what i had the day before and day of birth. I had regular bm, then went 4 times just 24 hurs prior to birth. I too only had a bit of blood the day before too. Very exciting. Hopefully you will be holding your baby really soon.

Tooth, it's promising progress! When i went into hospital, i was only 2cm but they said my cervix was soft but thick, so they did a sweep and stretch and i was pushing five hours later. I agree with lolly ... Things can happen really quickly out of the blue sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh exciting ImSoTired!! Sounds just like how mine started - lots of BM and my contractions were pretty irregular too, only got more frequent until I reached 4cms. Good luck hun, keep us updated :flower:


----------



## mummy_em

Well baby is still in there they put the propess in at about 12.30pm been having some tightnings with some pain about every 5 mins going to try and get some sleep now x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck mummy_em! Keep us updated :)


----------



## expatttc

Munch, happy belated birthday!!!

Clara, 1timer, Verona CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Juless, lovely photos -- just a little doll :)

Lillylee, I will be december 27th if I go overdue, and I like you am REAAAAADY - so is DH.

Good luck mummy_em!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

my baby boy Isaac was born on the 8/12/12 weighing 7lb 1 and a half within an hour of getting to the hospital he was back to back and too late for anything stronger than gas and air!! will post my birth story Tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







Isaac1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









Isaac2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8









Isaac3.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beanonorder

Good luck to those with signs or in hospital! Hope its exciting news soon. 

For those who've already had their babies - did anyone go into labour without any early signs (like lost mucus plug/clearing out/etc)? I know its still early for me but aside from the occasional period pain cramps I have no signs of anything happening! It makes me feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever :(


----------



## munch

Congrats Mummyof2 (now 3)! Wow sounds like a quick birth. Handsome little fellow too! 

Congrats also to the other new snowflake babies....Clara, 1 timer and Verona....and anyone else I have missed! 

Juless... What a beautiful little girl. Very happy for you :) 

AFM... Well it's the big day tomorrow. My c section is scheduled for the afternoon (time difference most of you it will be after midnight). Mixed emotions, excited, scared, anxious and i really can't believe it's actually happening! Feel slightly disorganized. 

Snowflakes that are labour spotting and waiting patiently my thoughts are with you. 

I just want to thank everyone on this thread that have given me support and advice and general words of kindness. It's been a lovely journey with you all. Thank you Lolly for setting up the thread. I have never been on one before in my entire life and its been nothing but positive.... Ok I think I may be a tad emotional lol :). 

Will be in touch x


----------



## samj732

GL tomorrow munch!

Congrats to all the new snowflakes! :happydance:

:hugs: to everyone symptom spotting. I'm doing the same!

It's a BLIZZARD here right now!! Snow/wind isn't going to let up until late on Sunday night. Have gotten a few messages from people asking me NOT to go into labor until Monday! I don't think that'll be a problem, I don't feel like I'm ever going to go into labor at this point :(


----------



## verona

Thanks everyone :) I dont have time for a proper update yet, but heres a pic of my princess :cloud9: Now I just need to persuade her that she likes to sleep on a night time lol, Ive had about two hours sleep whilst OH is still flat out. I forgot how hard labor is on men :dohh:

eta: Good luck to everyone still waiting and congrats to everyone who have had theyre perfect little ones x
 



Attached Files:







Amelia.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









anj.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bay

good luck tomorrow munch! 

mummyof2 and verona - what beautiful babies :)


----------



## 2016

Beanonorder said:


> Good luck to those with signs or in hospital! Hope its exciting news soon.
> 
> For those who've already had their babies - did anyone go into labour without any early signs (like lost mucus plug/clearing out/etc)? I know its still early for me but aside from the occasional period pain cramps I have no signs of anything happening! It makes me feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever :(

In the run up to actual labour I had no signs - no plug loss, BH had completely stopped for a whole month before she arrived (they were regular before).
I had a slight bloody show and increased BM but only after labour had started.
On the day I went into labour I didn't have a clue it was going to start. I had the slightest backache but that was totally normal for me. Just 3 hours before everything kicked off I was sitting on the sofa crying feeling like I was going to be pregnant forever! :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay huge congrats mummyof2 - 3 now :lol: he is absolutely lovely, and so little! He'd have been tiny if he had come any earlier! Rest up hun, look forward to reading your birth story :flower:

Awww munch that's so lovely :hugs: I feel exactly the same, so glad I've shared and been apart of all of your journeys too. Here's to the next chapter! ;) good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear of your news!

Beanonorder, apart from a tiny bit of snotty plug after my sweep I didn't have any signs. Not until the next morning anyway when the contractions began :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Beautifull pics everyone and congrats wooo one week now till due date for me can't actually believe how fast it has all gone, feeling a bit sick this morning.

Can someone please explain to me what there contractions felt like, I don't think I've had BH I don't really mo but all day yesterday I had backache which is normal for me, but later on while lying In bed I kept getting sharp pains in my pubic are which also felt like if u was too hold ur hand out and bring ur fingers and thumb in that dory of motion but they went after a bit xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Mummy of 2!!!!!!!! Woooooohooooooo!!!!! You did it! Huge huge huge congratulations to you sweetie! He is so tiny and cute! Bet your girls adore him. Am so so pleased all the waiting is done for you! X x x x x x

Munch.... Good luck for your section. Photos and updates as soon as poss!!

Nothing here for me! Am I the most overdue now?? I really think he's never going to appear! Midwife was concerned about bump size again yesterday measuring 35 wks, she was concerned Tuesday when it measured 37 wks at 40. She's arranged for me to go to andu tomorrow aft. I'm going to ask for earlier induction that 14 days. Due to my age, high BP and bump seeming small I hope they might agree? Do we actually get any say in all this??


----------



## 2016

Tooth...It certainly sounds like you have factors in play to argue for an earlier induction. Obviously the consultant gets the final day but you can make your views heard.
I don't trust bump size measurements as I measured behind all the way through and that was with a big baby! I bet it's cos bubs is dropping more or just changing position.


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies,

After nearly 24 hours of labor and a c-section later (got stuck at 7 cm), my son was born - weighing 8lbs 12 oz and 21 inches.

He's breastfeeding like a champ :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay congrats joeliza! :flower:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh another!!! Congratulations!!!!

There's only gonna be me left soon!! This thread has gone very quiet now that most of the
Snowflakes have fallen!


----------



## ocean_pearl

No they haven't toothfairy, there's loads due end of December like me! Decembers just begun! Nothing really happening so just waiting now and enjoying my last bit of me time :)

Congrats to all the snowflakes!


----------



## daydream

Yep same here. I'm ten days away from my due date. Not much going on here. Have had a few contractions today but just BH ones. We're putting up our Christmas tree today, trying to distract myself from waiting on labor to start


----------



## ttc_lolly

LOL toothfairy we're only on the 9th! :lol: your little man won't keep you waiting much longer hun.

Ocean, good plan! Enjoy the little time you have left before your LO's make an appearance. I haven't showered in 2 days :rofl: every time I go to jump in Millie beckons me back for a feed!


----------



## juless

Congrats to all the new mommies and babies!! :D So fun to see a new one is born almost every time I check the thread! Just wanted to share a little at home photo! We came home Thursday, almost had to stay another day or two as Tessa had lost a bit more weight the night before and they like to see them gaining before they discharge them. (In total she lost 9.3% of her body weight, so she's now just under 8lbs).The doctor let us go though on the condition we see our family doctor this week and we have the public health nurse come visit and weigh her. The nurse came Friday and Tessa's weight was the same as the day before, so hopefully she's starting to gain now! She's eating a ton so she should be! I have to say it's been really strange getting used to having such a little baby! I love it though!! :D We did need to go pick her up a couple of little sleepers though, I had hardly anything to fit her! Now I need to go join the parenting thread, but will stay here too, can't wait to see even more babies join us!! :D
 



Attached Files:







Tessa3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ohhhhhh Juless she's so precious :) she looks just like her big sis too!


----------



## Bay

congrats joeliza. hope you and bubba are doing well.

juless, she is adorable :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Nope I'm still here too c section is schedule in 13 well let's say 12 days as today is over


----------



## LillyLee

Oh toothfairy don't be discouraged. I think there are quite a few of us coming up soon. Expat, Sara, beanonorder and myself are all around the same time I believe. I've technically got about five days left I think but I'm still convinced this little girl is going to be a diva and keep me waiting. 

AFM I got a new car this weekend!!! I've never ever had a brand new car as they've always been used and mine was to the point where the repairs on it were beginning to nickle and dime me to death. Every time I turned around it was something else needing to be replaced. Plus soon I will have a 50 mile commute each way with a baby and I just didn't feel comfortable if my car broke down somewhere. I'm so so excited and can't believe I actually bought something as its been on my mind forever.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations joeeliza and mummyof2!
Loving the photo Jules x
Munch - good luck today. I've been thinking of you and hoping that by now you have your little snowflake with you x
Toothfairy - there are lots of us still here! I'm only 4 days behind you! In response to your question - of course you have a say, just like when your patients come to see you. I think you'd be doing the right thing to explain your concerns and how they are making you feel and make a joint decision with your Consultant. Good luck and hang on in there x

It's been a fairly eventful day for me. I had a sweep yesterday afternoon and the midwife said my cervix was surprisingly favourable (central, soft, stretchy and 3 cm dilated!) but still 2cm thick. She said she was pleased she had been able to do an effective sweep and it certainly felt like she got right in there! It wasn't painful but a bit uncomfortable. About 30 mins later I had a bit of blood stained mucus and then about 8pm a medium sized amount of brown mucus (?part of my plug) followed by fairly regular and uncomfortable contractions lasting up to a minute, 3-6 minutes apart for about 2 hours. I took a couple of paracetamol and slept for 2 hours now everything has completely slowed and I can't get back to sleep. Aargh! I'm not sure if it is the excitement or the contractions. Never mind, hopefully things will pick up again in the morning or maybe this was just a response to the sweep? Who knows?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh it all sounds promising Honey.Bee, FX'd that they pick up again for you soon. 3cms dilated is fantastic!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks Lolly! Yes I was quite surprised. I guess all those BH have been doing something?


----------



## expatttc

Another week or more at least for me...no signs of dropping, etc. so lots of us are still in together :) :)


----------



## samj732

I'm still here too!! :coffee: Was hoping the huge storm would have an effect on me, but nope. Not even one freaking contraction. I also went to work today (my day OFF! stupid snow!) and worked my butt off and nothing except a bad backache now :(

I think it's strange that I was having contractions here and there a few weeks ago but I haven't had anything since. Is that normal? I felt like I was closer to going into labor then then I am now.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats to all of the new mommies!

Juless she is precious. Don't worry too much about the weight, it'll pick up. I was in the same boat with my little one. He was born 7lbs 4 oz.but lost 11% in the hospital so he was down to 6lbs 8 oz. We saw his pediatrician the next day and was up to 6 lbs 11 oz. At his doc appointment yesterday he was past his birth weight, coming in at 7 lbs, 7 oz in little less than a week.

Toothfairy :hugs: it's just the beginning of Dec. Plenty of more snowflakes to come. Hang in there.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats joeliza! 

Honey.bee hope this is it for you!

Lilly yay for the new car! I remember when I bought my car how awesome it was to drive it away! I miss driving so much...

Toothfairy I really hope it all gets going for you soon! You are definitely not alone! I think its safe to say there will be a fair number of us still waiting once you go! 
I've been told they'll induce me at 41 weeks. That would be the 28th. And that feels forever away!! 

I think my baby has dropped now. I'm not getting the rib kicks anymore and (touch wood) haven't had heartburn for a while now. And I'm having a lot more pressure at the bottom of my bump and quite frequent stabbing pains in my lady parts! I'm also feeling a little swollen there too. 
5 days til my mom gets here! I just can't wait to see her. I do feel sorry for her with her suitcase though. The people back home have been so kind and keep dropping off packages for her to bring to us. I'm so touched by the generosity!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh hello girls!! It was just getting very quiet here and I thought you'd all deserted me!!! 

I had some twinges last night and again this morning but as always they stop!! 

Have my antenatal day unit this aft as midwife was concerned about fundal height. I won't see my own consultant but hopefully will see an obstetrician on call so will discuss my concerns. 

Glad to see you all back on and have some company xxxxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Honey bee..... Really hope the sweep is working for you xxx


----------



## mummy_em

Well I'm still in hospital and still no baby had enough now really tired and just want to meet this stubborn monkey xx


----------



## munch

Hi lovely ladies.... I am lying beside my little snowflake!! 

Seth Michael arrived at 254pm via c section. Weighing a whopping 10.2 lbs and 55 cm long! All went well although he was fairly sure he wanted to stay inside and ob had to use forceps to get him out. He is divine (biased). Will post pic when home. Bit sore but on cloud nine. 

Will catch up on news tom. Hope your all going ok. :) xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Wow munch - Congratulations on your not so little snowflake! Just delighted for you. Rest up. We'll all look forward to your photos x
Toothfairy - good luck this afternoon. Let us know how it goes.

Well, after all last night's excitement - nothing! I'm sure my body knows what it is up to but I haven't got a clue.... Guess it wasn't my time :( going to use my day productively and get some Christmas wrapping and tidying done. I've also been reading "what to expect-the first year" - there's so much I don't know! Keep cheerful ladies x


----------



## Fifipots

I'm still here too, due date tomorrow and also a sweep planned, no physical signs of impending labour so in just not thinking about it now and counting down till the 23rd when ill be induced, fx it happens sooner than that but I have a very open mind and am expecting to be here for the long haul!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

38 week appointment today, OH is off work so he's coming with :) 

Did anyone's birth plan get used? They've asked me to bring it in today x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congratulations Munch!! :happydance: what a big boy! X


----------



## daydream

I've got my ob appt today, curious to see how things are compared to last week (was dilated at 2cm, she didn't mention effacement or station). I think I also just had a couple real contractions, as they were more of a wave that radiated from my back. My birthday is tomorrow and honestly won't be surprised if he decides to come then, since that's what I don't want him to do :haha:


----------



## Saradavies89

me at 39+1 she has defo gone lower xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

OceanPearl mine did. When we got to labour suite my midwife asked about the birth plan, to verify what was essential and what we were flexible about if needs be. I heard her say to the other midwife whilst I was pushing 'don't tell them the sex, daddy to tell mummy' it was great.


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay munch!!!!! Well done huge congratulations!!!!

I'm back from hospital. Had a growth scan and baby is a lovely 8lb 2oz ish so no concerns about his growth now. Fluid and placenta looked ok too. I didnt get to speak to consultant as they were mad busy but midwife at hospital said they wouldn't consider earlier induction as he is doing well. I suppose I can't argue with that really!!! I suppose if he is still good it's better he comes when he is ready? I see own midwife tomorrow for 3rd sweep!! Will see if that budges him and see how my BP is behaving!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Your LO is just too cosy, toothfairy! Glad all is well. You are right. The most important thing is that he is ok. Fingers crossed that it will be 3rd time lucky with your sweep!
Happy Birthday for tomorrow, daydream x


----------



## samj732

Uuugghhh, I'm definitely feeling my hard work last night today. I coudn't even sleep in my bed, had to get up and sleep in the recliner in the living room because I can't roll out of bed today. My hips/back hurt so bad, I feel like I got run over by a bus. I'm so sick of being pregnant :(:( I also have an OB appt today, so an hour in the car on crap roads both ways. Great.


----------



## LillyLee

Sorry about the roads samj, that's the worst, especially now. 

Munch congrats!

Bean my induction date will be the 28th too if nothing happens until then!!! (Although I have been doing stairs and squats and last night started rubbing my foot on DH's leg and he said, "You don't actually want to DTD you just want to go into labor" :blush: he got me there! LOL).


----------



## ttc_lolly

Munch, huge congrats hun :flower: Wow, Seth's a good size bless him :)you guessed his weight spot on too, well done mama!!

Ocean, I didn't have a written birth plan but I told my MW exactly what I wanted (didn't have many requests - just delayed cord clamping really!) and she asked me how long I wanted to leave it unclamped etc and then did exactly what I said.

Toothfairy, glad your little man is a good weight and doing ok :thumbup: now you can chill (or try anyway!) and enjoy your last few baby free day(s)!

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## daydream

Well just got back from my OB appt. Still 2cm, cervix is thin, but baby is still not engaged. Looks like there will be more waiting over here.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Had my mw appointment and baby is now 3/5 engaged compared to 4/5 at 36 weeks, so he is getting lower, need to keep at the bal bouncing!


----------



## Beanonorder

LillyLee said:


> Bean my induction date will be the 28th too if nothing happens until then!!! (Although I have been doing stairs and squats and last night started rubbing my foot on DH's leg and he said, "You don't actually want to DTD you just want to go into labor" :blush: he got me there! LOL).

:rofl:

I'm about to leave for my 38 week appointment. Doing NST and scan. I really hope I get to see something this time! Scan's are so awkward and clinical here. 

I had my fourth baby dream last night. And again I dreamed it was a boy. Weird I've had so few dreams about the baby. I am SO curious now!!


----------



## samj732

2 cm dialated, 80% effaced, and baby is at minus one station. How long am I going to be like this?

Also I just drank castor oil. I know a lot of women on here say not to, but I have nobody to DTD with so :shrug: If nothing else, I really am constipated :haha:


----------



## LillyLee

Bean I actually haven't had an NST or even an internal. Congrats on your mom getting into town! Mine won't be visiting until about three weeks after the baby is born. She's very insistent that DH and I have our own private time with the baby.

I've also had very few baby dreams. My last one I woke up from and told DH that all I remember is her having big gorgeous blue eyes.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Had my 38 week appt today, doctor didn't check my cervix. They did last week and said it was soft high and closed. They said if I wanted to be check they would, but it made me feel pretty crappy the rest of the day last week and I had to work, so I chose to wait until next week. I will say that there's quite a bit of pressure down there all of a sudden today, and it kind of feels like baby is just gonna fall out! Also been having on and off pain near the bottom of my bump, and some shooting pains in the nether reigons. Hope that means things are progressing!


----------



## Beanonorder

:cry: Now they want to induce me on Christmas day!!!! I tried to tell her no ways. I won't even be 41 weeks and I absolutely REFUSE to have my baby on Christmas!!:growlmad: 

My doctor set me up on the NST and then went off to do her thing and forgot about me!! The alarm went off at one stage so I phoned her and she came and sorted it out. Then told me because the baby had moved she'd leave me for another ten minutes. That's when she forgot about me. I ended up being there for an hour in total. I eventually texted her and said my back is killing me, please come back! Shame, she did feel bad though. 

Scooby I have been having the exact same symptoms! And every time I stand up I have to go and pee because of the pressure! I told my dh I'm too scared to go out for too long in case I can't find a toilet!! :dohh:

Lilly I haven't had any internals either. I think I'm kind of glad though because for one the lack of privacy here would mean that a whole bunch of unnecessary would end up seeing my vajayjay and two I'd probably end up disappointed if there was a lack of progress.


----------



## expatttc

Congrats Munch!!!!!!!!!!!!! A big, healthy boy!!

Daydream, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Sam, sorry that you're feeling icky. I'm the opposite when it comes to cars...no matter what aches, I just feel like I always want to be moving these days...

Bean - a christmas baby! Hope you can convince them otherwise if it's not what you want!!

Scooby, I'm only getting my cervix checked every 2 weeks, because last week there was no progress...


----------



## scoobydrlp

Oh Bean, I sure hope they don't induce you on Christmas!


----------



## Bay

Congratulations Munch!


----------



## toothfairy29

Bean surely they will wait a couple of days??? 

41 weeks for me today grrrrr!!!!!!!! Never thought the marker for a new week would piss me off! its always been an exciting milestone! Going for 3rd sweep!!!


----------



## mummy_em

Hi all thought I would update you all went in to be induced on Saturday morning had propess put in made me very sore and contract a lot but didn't do anything so after 24 hours I was 2 cm and they gave me a good sweep and put another in again I was in a lot of pain another 24 hours took the 3 rd one out as second had fallen out in the evening I was then 1 cm couldn't believe it that was at 2 pm yesterday and I'm still in hospital waiting to find out what the plan of action is today xx


----------



## Saradavies89

samj732 said:


> 2 cm dialated, 80% effaced, and baby is at minus one station. How long am I going to be like this?
> 
> Also I just drank castor oil. I know a lot of women on here say not to, but I have nobody to DTD with so :shrug: If nothing else, I really am constipated :haha:

How did the castor oil go? I've tried looking everywhere in euk for it and can't find it anywhere xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Just back from midwife. Saw different one today who totally contradicted what other has said and had depressed me. This one said I am only 1cm dilated not 1-2 like last weeks and didnt know how she got 2cm! Said cervix long still. Head was 2/5 engaged last week now he is -3 station so she wouldn't do the 3rd sweep as said if she broke waters the cord could prolapse. She said she thought I was miles off labour. I'm booked for induction in a week on 18th and she said to expect it to be a long process if things are still like this as they'll have to bring his head down and do a lot of ripening with pessaries before they can break waters. I am totally gutted. On Saturday I was told 1-2cm cervix very soft mushy and engaged. What can I do???! Am literally trying everything here, curry walking ball cleaning epo CSO nipple stimulation??


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aw toothfairy. Big hugs coming your way. Firstly, there are going to be differences of opinion so don't let that worry you. Secondly, I'm not sure that anyone can accurately predict when a baby is going to show up. Some people progress very slowly and others take a while to get going but then it all happens at once. There is nothing more you can do to speed this baby along. I would concentrate on doing things for yourself - get a manicure, go for a massage, watch a good film. I think distraction is the way forward. I'm thinking of you x
mummy_em - how frustrating. I hope you agree a good way forward today.

Now, TMI alert girls. I have definitely just lost my mucus plug. It was seriously the single most disgusting thing to have left my body! Here's a question though - is it supposed to smell? I know it's been in there for 9 months but the smell was stomach churning. I was nearly sick! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks honey bee! 

I lost my plug last Thursday and I know what you mean about it being disgusting. I flushes mine straight away to be honest as it shocked me a bit so dunno if it was smelly? I guess it could be as you said it's been in there months! Maybe ask your midwife though?


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Just back from midwife. Saw different one today who totally contradicted what other has said and had depressed me. This one said I am only 1cm dilated not 1-2 like last weeks and didnt know how she got 2cm! Said cervix long still. Head was 2/5 engaged last week now he is -3 station so she wouldn't do the 3rd sweep as said if she broke waters the cord could prolapse. She said she thought I was miles off labour. I'm booked for induction in a week on 18th and she said to expect it to be a long process if things are still like this as they'll have to bring his head down and do a lot of ripening with pessaries before they can break waters. I am totally gutted. On Saturday I was told 1-2cm cervix very soft mushy and engaged. What can I do???! Am literally trying everything here, curry walking ball cleaning epo CSO nipple stimulation??

 There's nothing really you can do, baby will come when its ready and not before, just try and relax and enjoy the last week of pregnancy. Xxx

I had a sweep this morning and have the next one booked for Friday, am so ready for this baby to come out now!


----------



## bbygurl719

I cant believe my 2nd baby girl is going to b here in 11 days


----------



## samj732

Saradavies89 said:


> How did the castor oil go? I've tried looking everywhere in euk for it and can't find it anywhere xxx

Umm, it was... interesting. It kinda made me want to throw up for a few hours, then it made me poop. I had a few contractions, but they stopped and I'm still here. I only took 2 tablespoons cuz I was afraid to over do it. Today though I'm definitely losing my plug. Whether the two are related... :shrug:?

My plug is coming out in pieces, so every time I go to the bathroom there is a little more. Mine doesn't smell like anything.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks Sam - you are brave trying the castor oil!
I don't know if it was because my plug came out in one big gloop? Anyway, I rang the midwife who suggested I contacted the hospital. After a long discussion, the upshot is that no, it is not normal for the plug to smell, but I just have to keep an eye on things, but to have a low threshold for calling them. As long as my waters haven't broken and there is no green tinge to the mucous then they are not worried. Since then, every time I go for a wee there is more mucous and it's smell is not so rancid. Seriously, how much plug does one baby need? It can't be regenerating this quickly!


----------



## toothfairy29

I lost my big plug last Thursday and still getting little brown blobs of it when I wipe too so god knows how much of it there is!!


----------



## Elljo3

I tryed castor oil with my first and properly had a whole bottle in the end but apart from making need the loo..... Loads..... It didn't help at all.


----------



## Samia22

Hello ladies ,
Friday 7 december 2012 i gave birth to a wonderful beautiful boy Yahya :D
On wednesday i had hospital appointment and found out i was 3 cm dilated! Was very shock to hear but realised so thats what the mild cramps and bit of backpain come from..it kinda explained everything.
She told me i will give birth within 2days or so ..didnt believe thought i will give birth on sunday! 
Anyway, At night i found out contraction came every 7 min and once 15 min and last 30 sec. So glad i slept that night good and told myself dont fool yourself it wont happen just yet. 
Woke up 7 am and felt really strong one and thought OUCH! that hurt!! Stood up and there came another one .........
I was about dress up and my almost 3 year old son too cause he needed go to nursery couldnt even feed him. Contraction was getting stronger.
As hours pass by around 1.30 pm i told my sister-in-law i cant take it anymore cause this time it really hurt and faster ( i was actually sitting on top of the stairs, having a bit nap)
So we called the labour ward and they told us to come and called the cab. 
We arrived at the hospital 1.55pm and talked to reception lady, i was so happy that the lady took me serious and saw that it was serious , had 2 contraction every 30 a 1min with her so she called labour ward and brought me a wheelchair..I was waiting for her in the hall and there was midwife who just finished or was about to have lunchbreak talked to me and soothed me ..so i told everyone talk to me tell me how to breath ..(it really sooth me) lol

Anyway they checked how far i was and found out i was 9,5 CM DILATED!!!
My sister in law said o mygod You did everything at home, you just need to push and he is there! Midwifes wanted give me gas and air, but thankfully my sil told me NO! youve done everything so easily so far , and she was right!
10 a 15 min later water broke and 2.40 my son came! 
They did had to cut me ,cause baby was disstress and the cord was tight around his neck .. 

anyways he is 57 cm long and 3,45 kg 
SO happy so in love , i cant believe i finally had my VBAC!! I strongly believe if you put your mind to a postive mind and if your determined to have a birth it will happen to you .
My son was breech at 30 weeks i flipped him within 2days and found out he was OP back to back ..tried to get him on my left and it worked..Thanks to Spinningbabies.com 
Ladies here with advice of using Raspberry leaf tea! and lots of praying so im so thankfull to God! 

Goodluck for the ladies here and congratz who already gave birth.
Sorry im on my phone so excuse me if my english or writing isnt perfect and very LONG lol


----------



## Fifipots

True love......... Knowing ill be in labour soon so got the husband to shave my lady garden!!! Very strange experience allround I think!!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Fifipots said:


> True love......... Knowing ill be in labour soon so got the husband to shave my lady garden!!! Very strange experience allround I think!!!!!

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!! Love it!!!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congratulations Samia! Amazing story, well done!


----------



## samj732

toothfairy29 said:


> I lost my big plug last Thursday and still getting little brown blobs of it when I wipe too so god knows how much of it there is!!

Dear god seriously, I've been losing hunks of it all day. Like, BIG hunks! How freaking much plug is there??!!? I wish it actually meant something to lose the plug :(


----------



## mummy_em

We did it at 22.36 our yellow bump turned blue will add. Details later but he is amazing and weighed 9lb 5oz xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats to Samia and mummy_em! Well done ladies :flower:


----------



## Bay

congrats samia and mummy em!


----------



## toothfairy29

Big congrats ladies xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulation all new mamas!


----------



## Saradavies89

Wooooo looks all Christmassy here!!!! 

ATM had sum cramping his morning well like period pains and its officially one of my due date today out of the 3 I was given lol,I had a bath in clary sage oil last night might go and have another one today just have to go to my nans cz we only have a shower. Has anybody used this and has it worked ? I'm departed to try castor oil but I can't find it anywhere I found somewhere that sells the capsules but they don't have any in :-( xxxxx


----------



## expatttc

BIG congrats samia and mummy em!!!!!!!

Last night was really strange for me...I couldn't sleep for the longest time, then at around 2.30 finally drifted off only to be awoken every hour by lots of cramping / pushing right at the bottom of my bump! I think the little one might be trying to find a way out, but has Mommy's sense of direction!! lol... So glad that I have an obs app't. today to ask if anything has changed...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sara, I was bathing and massaging in CSO the week before I went into labour. When I started contracting I was inhaling it straight from the bottle. Have you done some research into castor oil first? Reason I ask is it's not proven to help briong on labour and there has been some research to prove it may be harmful for baby (causes them distress which can lead to them pooping meconium in the amnio fluid, if that gets into their lungs it can be dangerous). If you have a google you should be able to read in to it :thumbup:

It's freezing here today, I've got me and the babies wrapped up warm in the house and here we shall stay!


----------



## Saradavies89

Yeh I've read into it and there's lots of conflicting view hats gunna b desperate measures I'm happy just plodding along still ATM doing one of walkin I do an our a dy on the treadmill, pineapple ate a jar of jalapeños lol all sorts gunna gt bouncing evn more tonight n go for a massive walk tomoz xxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm having a nesting fix today. Me n family have been slacking on the cleaning as we have all been sick. (in my house we have me, my husband, my step daughter, my daughter , my mom, my step dad, my grandma, n her boyfriend) n as u can tell we have a house full. The house can get really dirty with slacking. Lol by the time I'm done it will b spotless lol. Damn sugar ants is what started it. My family all smokes on back porch n step dad drinks coffee in morning before work n he spilt some n I had to spray the sugar ants n than clean it all up. N haven't stopped since lol. I have doctors appt this afternoon hoping to hear some progress had happened since last week


----------



## toothfairy29

I've been really ill through the night girls and all I've done today is sleep. Started having my usual strong BHs at about 6pm and they lasted til roughly 4am. I was throwing up and had runs but felt really poorly. Today I feel exhausted and like I've got hangover! I think my body is struggling now and has had enough. I was praying for the BHs not to be real as I couldn't have coped with labour. 

Oh and last Thursday I had huge dark brown bloody show. Been losing streaky bits every day since but lost another huge salmon coloured clot today.


----------



## daydream

GL tooth fairy, I hope the sickness is early labor for you.

GL to those with ob appts! Fx for dilation, effacement & engaged LOs!

Sara - my dr said I can try whatever nat inducement I want except for castor oil. Apparently if it does put you into labor it's because you get severely dehydrated.. and she said it makes for really horrible labors. 

AFM two nights ago was having contractions about ten minutes apart for two hours, but then at 2am decided to sleep bc figured it was false labor and it stopped. Yesterday didn't have many contractions at all! So strange! 

Today I'm going to spend a lot of time on the exercise ball and go curb walking. Since I am dilating but not engaging, am trying what I can to help LO descend into my pelvis


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've got my next mw appointment at 40+4 and wasn't even told I would get a sweep then, I have to ask mw when I get there :( what if she says no? I really wanted my baby here for Christmas but I don't see it happening. Does this seem late for a sweep, girls?

He is 3/5 engaged now compared to 4/5 a couple of weeks ago which is good.


----------



## LillyLee

Wish my birth center would stop cancelling my FLIPPING appointments!!!!! Yeah...ok there's a mom in labor there today. YOU HAVE FIVE MIDWIVES! How many does it take to see me? ONE?!?! 

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

I said I couldn't come in for the times she wanted to reschedule, I'm still working. She said, "Why are you still working?" WOW, inappropriate much? Some people need money obviously. WTF?! 

My due date is Friday...I feel like I should probably be seen AT LEAST ONCE BEFORE MY DUE DATE!!!


----------



## samj732

Sorry Lilly, that's really frustrating. The last three weeks my doctor has been called out on deliveries and I've had to wait over an hour to see her each time. But yes, if there are 5 midwives why can't one see you?! I'm still working too, my last day is Friday.


----------



## Fifipots

Well sweep number 1 didn't work, next one on Friday, wonder if any of our snowflakes will be born on this special date 12.12.12?????


----------



## toothfairy29

It won't be me!! 8 days late and now feel like I'm coming down with a cold :-(


----------



## bbygurl719

Appt went well I'm a stretchy one cm dilated. 50% effaced so made some progress


----------



## shytwin25

hello ladies! im offically in the hospital and in LABOR!!! im 6 cm so baby is on its way! cant wait :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Samj - I hear you! Seriously large amounts of mucus here too. It's like a scene from ghostbusters!
Congratulations Samia and mummy_em! What different journeys you had.
ocean - have you seen this: https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Documents/NICE_induction_of_labour.pdf? If you look at the section on membrane sweeping, if this is your first, you should be offered a sweep at 40 and then 41 weeks. Don't be afraid to quote the NICE guidance. Works wonders!
Lilly - how frustrating! It's horrible to be messed around when you are feeling vulnerable.
toothfairy - big hugs for you. You have had a rough ride with this LO. I'm keeping positive for you and hoping this is your body gearing up for the big day. If its any support, I've felt really rough today too. On and off contractions, crap sleep and so nauseous I couldn't stomach lunch. Saw MW today and told her about my symptoms since the sweep and she thought it was best I got checked out in the Hospital so that's where I've been this afternoon. The conclusion is that baby is fine but I am contracting regularly and this is probably what is upsetting her and slowing down her movements. This 'slow labour' is also why I've been feeling so crappy and exhausted. It sounds like something similar might be going on for you. Our time will come, but let's hope it is sooner rather than later as I'm fast becoming an emotional wreck. My induction is booked for 22nd. Please let our babies come before then x


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh good luck shy twin! Maybe we will have a 12/12/12 baby!


----------



## ImSoTired

After contracting all day Saturday I delivered my baby girl on Suday morning. Her name is Caitlyn Isabel and she is beautiful. We love her so much.

However I am having some real bf'ing and sleeping issues and i'm getting discouraged.

Congrats on all of the other new snowflakes!


----------



## Beanonorder

Toothfairy I really hope this is it for you! I was actually thinking of you last night and wondering how things are going. I can't even begin to imagine how frustrated you must!

Ocean doesn't your mw see you every week? I have to go in to the doctor every week here. But as they don't do internals I have no idea if anything is happening. I'm pretty sure baby has dropped though as I have lots of pressure and sharp pains from time to time down below. Sometimes it really does feel like baby is going to fall out. 
I'm also REALLY hoping baby is here before Christmas!!

Lilly that is so frustrating! I'm sorry they are messing you around so much. You are amazing to still be working! To be honest I probably could have managed another week or two at work but I am so glad to be able to stay home! 

Shytwin I hope all is going well with you - did you manage to get 12/12/12??

Congrats Imsotired! Don't beat yourself up! I bet you are doing an amazing job and you don't even realise it! Remember this is all new - for both of you and I guarantee it will get better!

Not much news with me. My friend who is having twins is going in for her c-section today and I am insanely jealous! Otherwise just plodding along and waiting for my mom to get here - only two sleeps to go!


----------



## shytwin25

hello ladies! i gave birth to my beautiful baby boy arzell weighing 7'12lbs and 20inches long on 12/12/12!!! :).... i wasnt expecting to be lucky enough to have him on this day!

ill post pics when i get a chance


----------



## samj732

Congrats to the new snowflakes :happydance: Although I'm extremly jealous :haha:

Honey, I literally LOL'd at the ghostbusters comment. I'm STILL losing hunks of it! I just don't understand where it's all coming from.

If nothing else, I only have two more days of work so at least I have something to look forward to :) even though I'm now officially overdue!


----------



## 2016

woohoo well done shytwin! :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats shytwin! That is so awesome that you got 12/12/12! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Bay

Congrats imsotired and shytwin!

12/12/12 what an awesome birthday! I was hoping i could nab that day for my little boy, but he couldn't wait :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats to the new snowflakes :)

Bean - not every week here in the UK, the NHS is probably stretched too far for that lol. I see them every two weeks since 34 weeks. Next appointment is 40+4 and seems ages away because its after Christmas!


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats everyoneeeeee well afm today I feel like shite full on migraine just feel like utter crap xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh I'mso and shytwin well done!! Huge congratulations xxxxx

9 days over due for me now! Definitely have a head cold! See midwife again this morning to attempt a 4th sweep! She wouldn't do the 3rd one Tuesday as his head has popped out from being engaged! Starting to resign myself to being induced on Tuesday now. Will post back if she has anything to say at appt!

Thanks for all the lovely thoughts ladies. I hope none of you end up this late! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2016

Oh tooth you must be so over waiting by now. Just think though in a week from now you'll have your baby...and in a month from now none of this will matter. x


----------



## toothfairy29

I've had a little progress apparently. Now 1-2cm soft and stretchy and cervix is 1-2cm long which after googling is about 50% effaced? I had another sweep. Now booked for induction on Tuesday but she warned me it can take 2-3 days sometimes depending how you respond. She also said she didn't think I'd end up needing it as am ripening. But am past hoping now. Just focusing on Tuesday. Am really past waiting!


----------



## expatttc

Congrats to the new snowflakes!!

I have been really feeling loads of pressure at night at the bottom of the bump, but still yesterday at our 39 week app't., an internal check showed baby is still head down but not engaged at all -- and cervix is still closed.

Did any of you ladies that popped only become engaged when you went into active labour?

Guess I should start bouncing more on the ball? Really don't want to be induced over Christmas, as they close down everything over here, and my obs won't be even on call. Aaaaaaugh!


----------



## shytwin25

my beautiful boy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121213_090204.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh shytwin what a handsome little face. He is amazingly cute!! Xxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats to all the new mommies!

Big hugs to those who are overdue xoxoxo - poor things! I hope it happens soon.

I won't post much here...I'm terrible for long posts in the parenting thread! 

Summer is 4 weeks tomorrow and it's been the LONGEST 4 weeks of my life (that's okay to admit, right?). PND has been a b*tch. That being said, I can see how things are starting to get a little easier...we've fonud a formula she does really well on (and I'm getting sleep now that I don't have to feed AND pump), and she seems to have a good temperment! 

I'm thinking of you all and can't wait to share all the trials and rewards of motherhood with you wonderful ladies!

ExPat -- Baby engaged for me during labor :) Apparently it's quite normal.


----------



## daydream

Expat - I'm in the same boat re baby engaging. I've been doing the following: at least ten minutes in cat/cow to make sure he's not posterior, spending time on the exercise ball bouncing and doing hip circles, and I started yesterday with curb walking when I take our dogs out. You walk with one foot on top of the curb and one in the gutter which is supposed to help open the hips and jostle baby into position. My next OB appt is Monday, so I'll see then if it's helping. I have heard that some babies don't engage until labor but I want to make sure I'm doing what I can bc a floating baby generally = c section


----------



## samj732

I think I'm going to lose it. My phone/Facebook is blowing up with "is she here yet" texts/calls/messages/posts and quite frankly I just want everyone to leave me alone. Surely nobody is more excited for MY daughter's arrival then ME. Also was having contractions last night about 20 minutes apart, but it was bedtime so of course they stopped as soon as I got into bed. I can't stand this anymore :( Not to mention I still have to work today and tomorrow!


----------



## expatttc

samj, sorry for all the pressure you're getting from fb, etc!! Big :hugs: 

GenY, :hugs: for the pnd -- so glad to hear that you're getting some sleep.

shytwin, he is such a sweetie!!

daydream, lol at the gutter / curb walking! It's a bit slick here with snow, so if I try that i'll most likely end up in the ditch, but I will feel some companionship with you once I do some more prenatal yoga this afternoon!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats ImSoTired & shytwin!! Awesome birthday for your boy shytwin, he is going to love telling people that when he's older :D he is absolutely gorgeous too, look at all that beautiful hair!

expattc - I was 3/5ths engaged with DD1 and 2/5ths engaged with DD2 when I went into labour so you don't neccesarily have to be fully engaged for things to kick off :)

Good luck to the rest of our ladies, hope everyone's babies don't keep them waiting much lonher :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Daydream - I've heard of the curb walking...although my friend heard about skipping with one foot on the curb! A sight to see for sure!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats ladies! Ive been so tired i have had literally eight hours sleep since Friday.. My beautiful little man is a little monkey at bed time! How is everyone? Tooth i can not believe you have not had him yet was certain if log on and see you had given birth i know exactly how you feel i went ten days over every day felt like a week! Not had chance to share my birth story Its slightly horrific! Isaac was back to back and face presentation the pain was unreal the only pain relief i could have was gas and air and i only just made it to the hospital i didnt get the full amount of antibiotics for my strep b but he has been fine thank god! I pushed for nine minutes no stitches just a little graze Ive been told i have spontaneous labours which i knew anyway i was examined ten hours before he was born and told i wasnt in labour or even dilating!!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> After contracting all day Saturday I delivered my baby girl on Suday morning. Her name is Caitlyn Isabel and she is beautiful. We love her so much.
> 
> However I am having some real bf'ing and sleeping issues and i'm getting discouraged.
> 
> Congrats on all of the other new snowflakes!

Massive congrats!! So happy for you. Our TTC days seem so long ago.

A BF breakdown at 4/5days post partum is normal. We got warned about it at a BF session I went to. It should get easier. If not ask for help. Do you have access to lactation consultants?

Congrats again and lovely name!


----------



## daydream

GenYsuperlady said:


> Daydream - I've heard of the curb walking...although my friend heard about skipping with one foot on the curb! A sight to see for sure!

hahaha! I'm not sure I'm coordinated enough for skipping!


----------



## samj732

Is it possible to not know if your water broke or not? I feel really leaky, but it's not like gushing or anything. I have to go have it checked because my strep b test was positive. I have been having some pretty intense contractions on and off this evening, so maybe this is it? I'm sure I'll be back later though :rofl:


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> After contracting all day Saturday I delivered my baby girl on Suday morning. Her name is Caitlyn Isabel and she is beautiful. We love her so much.
> 
> However I am having some real bf'ing and sleeping issues and i'm getting discouraged.
> 
> Congrats on all of the other new snowflakes!
> 
> Massive congrats!! So happy for you. Our TTC days seem so long ago.
> 
> A BF breakdown at 4/5days post partum is normal. We got warned about it at a BF session I went to. It should get easier. If not ask for help. Do you have access to lactation consultants?
> 
> Congrats again and lovely name!Click to expand...

Thanks so much. It does seem like only yesterday we were ttc and your baby will be here soon also. Breast feeding goes well one moment and is disasterous the next. It seems to be getting increasingly less disasterous as the time goes on which I am grateful for. I do have access to a lactation consultant and they were a big help in the hospital and they have even called me at home since to ask how I've been doing. With the help of a nipple shield I seem to be doing well but I still have all of the doubts a new mommy has about whether she is getting enough etc. However I just have this feeling that bf'ing is not the best choice for us. I will continue with it as long as I can but I will consider using formula if needed. It makes me feel a bit guilty but DH and I have been having a difficult time with Caitlyn at night. I probably haven't slept 8 hours since she was born:dohh: and I feel physically and mentally drained. DH can only do so much to help as he can't feed the baby and I've only just begun pumping and she isn't used to the bottle yet. Anyway I am just horribly hormonal and I cry at least a few times a day. Here's hoping baby sleeps tonight and things start going well! It's difficult but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love my baby more than anything!!!! 

Toothfairy hang in there! I went to the doctor on Friday and nothing had happened in weeks. I woke up with contractions on Saturday morning and had them ALL DAY. When I arrived at l&d things had still barely progressed but they kept me because I was in so much pain and I progressed quickly overnight having the baby Sunday morning. So it really can happen FAST. I hope your baby arrives soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Here is my pretty princess. Caitlyn Isabel:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0523.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbygurl719

She is adorable imsotired


----------



## ImSoTired

Also I believe my weight guess was correct? I'll have to check the front page but she was 7lb 7oz at birth!

update...off by 1 oz!


----------



## Beanonorder

Imsotired she is adorable!! I'm glad things are going a little for you. I hope you get some sleep soon! I will admit that part is scaring me quite a lot! Me being sleep deprived is not a pretty picture. Hope dh and my mom can handle me!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> After contracting all day Saturday I delivered my baby girl on Suday morning. Her name is Caitlyn Isabel and she is beautiful. We love her so much.
> 
> However I am having some real bf'ing and sleeping issues and i'm getting discouraged.
> 
> Congrats on all of the other new snowflakes!
> 
> Massive congrats!! So happy for you. Our TTC days seem so long ago.
> 
> A BF breakdown at 4/5days post partum is normal. We got warned about it at a BF session I went to. It should get easier. If not ask for help. Do you have access to lactation consultants?
> 
> Congrats again and lovely name!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much. It does seem like only yesterday we were ttc and your baby will be here soon also. Breast feeding goes well one moment and is disasterous the next. It seems to be getting increasingly less disasterous as the time goes on which I am grateful for. I do have access to a lactation consultant and they were a big help in the hospital and they have even called me at home since to ask how I've been doing. With the help of a nipple shield I seem to be doing well but I still have all of the doubts a new mommy has about whether she is getting enough etc. However I just have this feeling that bf'ing is not the best choice for us. I will continue with it as long as I can but I will consider using formula if needed. It makes me feel a bit guilty but DH and I have been having a difficult time with Caitlyn at night. I probably haven't slept 8 hours since she was born:dohh: and I feel physically and mentally drained. DH can only do so much to help as he can't feed the baby and I've only just begun pumping and she isn't used to the bottle yet. Anyway I am just horribly hormonal and I cry at least a few times a day. Here's hoping baby sleeps tonight and things start going well! It's difficult but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love my baby more than anything!!!!
> 
> Toothfairy hang in there! I went to the doctor on Friday and nothing had happened in weeks. I woke up with contractions on Saturday morning and had them ALL DAY. When I arrived at l&d things had still barely progressed but they kept me because I was in so much pain and I progressed quickly overnight having the baby Sunday morning. So it really can happen FAST. I hope your baby arrives soon!Click to expand...

I've been warned by a few friends that it gets easier. The first week can suck. Mixture of baby blues and whilst your body and baby adjust to BFing. My friend warned me not to get formula in because I'd be too tempted to give up on night 5! Once established it'll get easier, then BF at night is soooo much easier than having to think about preparing a bottle. Not been there myself yet obviously and can't inagine how hard it is but you're nearly through the worse part. Remember babies tummy is only tiny still so they don't need much. 

I hope it does get easier and well done for sticking with it this long on no sleep. :flower:

And she's gorgeous!!! Love the photo. Can't believe I might meet my LO any day now, although I think it maybe Janurary. I hope not!


----------



## toothfairy29

Well I've no idea what is wrong with my body girls. I started having my usual post sweep episode of strong BHs at 4pm yesterday. Still coming when I went to bed. Then totally out of the blue I got gripped my stomach cramps and had a massive clear out. Actually about 6 times in half an hour. This was about midnight and the BHs stopped. I was woken at 2.30 by what I'm sure were real painful contractions. About every 7-8 mins. Last time I looked at clock it was 5am and still coming. Then I must have dozed off as next thing alarm goes off at 6.45 for older kids school. Instantly had a tightening but milder again. Lost big blob of plug when I went to loo. It's now 7.30 and I'm just feeling really uncomfortable and crampy. Lower back ache and the milder tightenings. I'm shattered. What is happening with my body?!!!!!??? I can't face what I went trough last night again for it up be nothing. The clear out was horrific. To have to go through it again is just.... Well I can't describe.


----------



## Bean66

Toothfairy - you sound so close. It must be frustrating. Walk walk walk! I think you'll be in active labour by tonight! Good luck!


----------



## munch

Oh tooth you poor thing :(. I am sure it must be close now, it sounds promising. 

Loving the pics of the new snowflakes. What an adorable bunch of babies we have. 

Well I came home from hospital with little Seth today. His discharge weight was 9lbs 4. He is just so adorable and I am loving it! BF going well now that milk has come in. He is so sleepy today after all the tests and action over the last few days. I feel ok, just bit tired. C section pain really good. Miss 2 and 10 so happy to have me home and I am loving it too! 

Will post pic of my LO as soon as I get on computer. 

Will pop over to parenting thread really soon :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Gorgeous pic  well head is still banging nothing getting rid of it even went into hospital to b checked out cz I nearly passed out, but nothing I went on the monitor tho and they said I am having tightening s regular ones I just can't feel them xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh [email protected]@k!!!! My waters have broken!!!


----------



## Bean66

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh [email protected]@k!!!! My waters have broken!!!

Yay!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Fifipots

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh [email protected]@k!!!! My waters have broken!!!

Yay, finally some progress, good luck girl xx


----------



## Saradavies89

Yay toothfairy xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank goodness! Lol good luck


----------



## ttc_lolly

ImSoTired, if you don't feel like bf'ing is for you that's fine but it is hard at first, especially before your milk has come in. I promise you it does get easier and I'm so pleased to have stuck it out as we are now on day 17 and Millie is feeding like a pro, my nipples are toughened up and so no longer sore and the feeling I get when she's weighed and measured and knowing I did that is just amazing, words can not even describe :) as Bean said, baby's have tiny stomachs so they do need feeding little and often I'm afraid but it does get better. Never doubt yourself though, you are doing fantastic :flower:

Welcome home munch :) glad you & Seth are doing well. How are you after the c-sec? Hope you're getting plenty of rest :flower:

Yaaaay toothfairy! It was bound to happen soon :lol: now go have that baby! Good luck hun :)

Just a reminder that the parenting thread is here for when your LO's arrive :) : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1514421-december-snowflakes-2012-parenting.html


----------



## Saradavies89

Omg!!! My head is throbbing again nothing is stopping it, I've had paracetamol I've had co codamol which the doc in the hospital told me to take and it's just not budging, I haven't been out if bed all day I've slept n it still hasn't gone, I don't think i can actually do this anymore it's making me so depressed xxxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

When did you all feel baby's head on cervix? I've had this since week 32 and its so weird and can be very sharp sometimes when he moves, takes me by surprise and stops me in my tracks!

Getting loads of bh, which last quite long now. Plenty of bm's too (sorry)
Hoping my little boy will be here soon! X


----------



## bbygurl719

Good luck toothfairy can't wait to hear update that u had little one


----------



## expatttc

imsotired, i'm sorry you're having problems with bf...hope that DH can be supportive. You must be exhausted :hugs: but your little one is so sweet!!

Tooth, you sound soooo close!! So excited for you!!!!!!!!!! Sending loads of support!!!

Munch, welcome home!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ooooh yay tooth!!!!!


----------



## Fifipots

Sweep number 2 has taken place, wonder if it will have any effect???


----------



## Honey.Bee

Woohoo Toothfairy! At last!

Just to let you all know that Ava Mae was born this morning at 0322 weighing 8lb 1/2 oz. I will write my birth story and update photos soon but to cut a long story short after all the stop/start contractions I'd been experiencing since Sunday I ended up being rushed into hospital with the most horrendous back to back labour, diagnosed with a womb infection (hence the stinking plug) and then baby got stressed and we had an urgent forceps delivery. Despite all this we are both fine but being kept in for 3 days.


----------



## 2016

Yayyyyy Toothfairy I am over the mooooon for you! Good luck hun! :wohoo:

Honey...wow that sounds like quite a tough delivery but so pleased you are both ok. :hugs:


----------



## Bay

Congrats Honey.Bee. Glad to hear that all is well with you and bubba. You've done well mama.

Good luck Tooth, can't wait to see pics.

Ocean - sounds like things are really heating up for you, hopefully you won't have to wait until next year to meet your little man.

Love the baby pictures ladies, I could never tire of seeing newborn pics. My little man is only two weeks old and already he's losing that newborn look and losing that puffiness around the eyes and lips and is filling out everywhere .. and he's almost grown out of his 0000 outfits. They just grow way too fast!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Honey! 

Today is the day - my mom is mid-air and will land in about six hours!!!!! Sadly I have to wait a little longer to see her. Dh will have to go and fetch her alone as the trip will be a little too much for me at this point. 

I have to be honest now and say I'm really starting to worry about the baby. I just can't seem to get the bad thoughts out of my head. This worrying feels worse than the first trimester!! I'm terrified of a stillbirth or the baby being strangled as he or she is born because of the cord being around the neck. Once I calm myself down about those fears then I start worrying about other complications or disabilities. All the people around me have had perfect babies with no problems so my mind keeps telling me that statistically someone should have soon and therefore that person will be me!
I know - I sound like a paranoid, crazy person but I can't help myself!!


----------



## Bay

Bean you don't sound crazy at all! I had those thoughts racing through my head towards the end too. I think it's very natural to worry, especially when you're so close. :hugs:

Regarding the cord around neck concern, both my babies had their cords wrapped around their neck when they came out, but they were fine. From what I've read in the forums it sounds as though it happens alot and most of the time is fine. Hope that helps relieve some of your concern. But of course, if you ever feel as though bubba is moving less, it's better to be overly cautious.


----------



## 2016

Beanonorder...I also definitely felt more apprehensive at the end! I has my Doppler out every day for reassurance but then made myself feel worse convinced LOs heartrate was too fast/slow. :dohh: It was worse than 1st tri you are so right! :hugs:
But your baby will be fine hun so try not worry. :flower:


----------



## samj732

30.5 hours into labor... Still only an 8.


----------



## Bay

Sam! Most of the hardwork has been done ... you are so close! So happy and excited for you. Can't wait to see pics of Iz :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Joseph Oscar bell born 2.21am today 15th December weighing 7lb 10oz! Emergency section but we both ok. He is he cutest thing ever!! Will update when I can with photo!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats toothfairy! So glad he is here now!

Good like sam! Sorry its taking a while but the end is in sight!


----------



## Bay

congrats tooth! glad to hear you are both okay.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats honey.bee and toothy fairy! X


----------



## munch

Congrats honey and tooth! Glad your little ones are here safe a sound. Tooth sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal but in the end Joseph is in your arms at last! 

Bean... Completely normal to have all those horrible thoughts. It can be exhausting. I have them after birth too, worrying something may happen to my newborn, I think it's got a lot to do with hormones. 

Sam, hang in there hun! Amazing work, not long now! 

AFM I am loving being at home and am completely smitten with Seth. Just loving his smell, his drunk little face after a feed, his cute little sounds.....and I could go on and on. 

Lolly... Recovery going well thanks hun. Was a fairly brutal c section compared to my others as Seth was hard to get out and they used forceps in the end. It was a much longer op too. Anyway hopefully it will be a distant memory soon enough.

Coming over to the parenting thread now :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay massive congrats to Honey.Bee & toothfairy :yipee: sounds like you both had a rough time of things, but I hope you're recovering well and enjoying your beautiful little babies :flower:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats tooth!!!

Thinking of you Sam - hope things have gone well!!


----------



## 2016

So glad Joseph is finally here tooth. Same weight my LO was - snap! :)


----------



## Bay

I just wanted to say congrats to sam! She gave birth to her little girl, izobel loren today.


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats to all the new snowflakes!

I am massively jealous. I just want this baby out. Going Monday for an ultrasound to check fluid levels etc so hopefully will have something by then. Went and bought a birth ball today so I've been having a bounce on that and hoping something, anything will get started. Lady asked me today when my baby was due and I got a good laugh when I was able to say "yesterday".


----------



## Honey.Bee

Great news toothfairy and Sam. Well done ladies! At last! Thanks for all the kind wishes. Ava and I are doing fine and hopefully should be allowed home tomorrow or Monday. One hours sleep last night - I have a hungry baby who knows what she wants!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Massive congrats to all of the new mommies and their snowflakes! I hope recovery is going ok for everyone.

Gl to the moms still waiting


----------



## Beanonorder

Lilly I was just wondering where you'd gotten to! Was hoping for your sake that you hadn't been on because LO was making an appearance. Hope it goes well on Monday. 

Congrats Sam, so glad she has arrived. 

My mom is here safe and sound! And yes - the airline managed to lose her suitcase! She had two flights to catch and her first one was delayed by an hour and a half and that is all the time she had between flights! They made up some time in the air though. But she landed in Doha at 12:30 and was on the next plane by 1 so it looks like her suitcase wasn't able to make the journey in that time. The airport has said its due to get to Shanghai this afternoon so fingers crossed this happens and we get it soon!


----------



## LillyLee

Thanks Bean! I'm so glad you're mom made it safely, sorry about her suitcase though sometimes airlines and flying is the worst. 

I had a huge meltdown with my midwife about my appt being cancelled earlier in the week. They know I'm an absolute control freak and I've had to really modify my attitude because I'm choosing a natural birth so I've got no say really on when this baby gets here. It was decided by myself, husband and midwife that I should probably start my maternity leave a week early and so this weekend has actually been really relaxing knowing that come Monday I will be able to lounge at home with DH and not stress over everything else. I actually feel like I got more accomplished today than I have this entire third trimester and there's no rush to get the house sparkling clean each weekend anymore and I now have all the time I want during the week to take care of things. It's a very nice feeling.


----------



## Fifipots

I'm off on a shopping trip round ikea to try and get this baby moving, wonder what I'd get if my waters broke there!!! Probably just one of their free hotdogs!!!


----------



## LillyLee

Ikea in England has free hotdogs?!?! WTH American ikea? I have to buy meatballs whenever I go!


----------



## Bean66

My Ikea doesn't have free hotdogs but they are cheap!!


----------



## Bean66

Congrats Honey and tooth!!

All these snowflakes are so exciting!

Think I'll be waiting until 2013 for mine!


----------



## Fifipots

I meant a free supply of hot dogs, mis worded it, preggo head to blame!!!!! And they're gross anyway xx


----------



## expatttc

Honey, tooth and sam, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Bean, I'm also on the worry train, but trying to focus and stay positive....emotions sure are riding high though! So happy your mom made it through!

I have an u/s check on Tuesday also Lilly, to see the size of the baby, fluid levels, and also rule out pelvic disproportion (which happened to my Mom).

Fifi, have fun at ikea!


----------



## bbygurl719

I can't believe in six days til I meet my snowflake I cant wait


----------



## GreyGirl

I had my little girl on Tuesday - 11/12/12 :D


----------



## Fifipots

Congrats graygirl, 

Ikea didn't work, still no baby, just pains from over doing it I think, so I'm currently wallowing in the bath while OH builds the wardrobes we just bought!!!


----------



## Momto3and...

We head to the hospital tomorrow morning for my csection. Baby girl should be in my arms in less than 24 hours!!! I can't wait!!!

Congrats to all the new births! Good luck to those waiting!!!!


----------



## Bay

congrats greygirl. 

good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## daydream

I had another bloody show today.. I had my first almost two weeks ago.. Sigh. So tired of signs that seem to go nowhere. I'm hoping this is a good sign, or at least will help out as tomorrow I have my OB appt and will hopefully get a sweep. Getting so close!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi girls! Have a rare signal showing on my phone so might be able to post. Still in hospital but hoping to go home tomorrow so will do brief story and of course photos then! Baby had awful day and night yest but today is feeding and settling better so far! 

Love to you all will catch up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## 2016

tooth...days 2-5 can be very tough particularly if BF. Baby might not seem satisfied and I for one thought I was losing my mind! Nothing I did seemed to work! If BFing baby will just be doing as nature intended and bringing in your milk. It will get easier I promise. x


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck at your OB, daydream! I hope your LO arrives soon!


----------



## Saradavies89

Well had my sweep yesterday n lost my plug now ewwwww it's disgusting lol, so hopefully things will get moving I was 1cm dilated when I had my sweep and got another one booke fr Wednesday xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

39 weeks today! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Samj, Greygirl and good luck to Momto3and! :flower:

Happy 39 weeks Ocean :)

Good luck to all those still waiting! Can't wait to see more of you over in the parenting thread. I still can't believe it's the 17th Dec already :shock: where has the time gone!? It's my birthday on Wednesday so hopefully we'll see some Snowflakes born then as it's a pretty awesome birthday, even if I do say so myself :smug:


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay Ocean!

Congrats to the newest arrivals! I was just saying to my mom I really feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever. I just can't seem to picture actually having my baby in my arms. 

My moms bag got delivered today! Wow, we were truly blessed from people back home! I was staring to worry about not having enough suitable clothes (the sizing here seems to be a bit weird) and receiving blankets - well we could start a small store now! 

I got into a bit of fight with dh just now and had a good cry. My due date is fast approaching and I'm trying really hard to take it all in my stride but when I'm dead honest I'm really scared of labour. And then I read that women who fear labour end up in more pain and then I just get more scared!


----------



## expatttc

Greygirl congratulations!!! 

Mom to 3, good luck with the section!!

Daydream and Bean, i'm waiting with you :) :)

Bean, I'm sorry to hear about the fight with DH. Hormones are going crazy right now, no? We've had a few spats as well, over silly little things, looking back at it. Hope that your Mom might be able to help you relax :hugs:

Tooth, big :hugs: hang in there m'dear.

Sara, sounds like things are moving!!

Happy 39 weeks to Ocean!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Five days til I get to meet Angelyca. It can't come fast enough.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bean - I also had a massive row with my DP yesterday! I think the hormones are really surging now as I've felt quite grumpy and tearful. Good sign I think! Hope you guys are ok. I feel the same re: can't imagine actually having a baby at all! My DP said the same x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm just so worried he's going to come on Christmas Day :/


----------



## daydream

Well had my appt this morning. Still all the same stats as last appt, 2cm dilated, thin cervix, but he's still floating. She was able to do a good sweep this morning though, so she said things may start happening in the next few hours. 

I know plenty of people don't have baby engage until they go into labor, but now I'm just worried.. I am trying to stay calm, as I'm not even due yet. I just keep thinking that the baby may be posterior or not in a good position or maybe too big.. Sigh. We'll see.


----------



## daydream

Oh and we set my induction date.. the 27th. I REALLY hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Daydream - doesn't the midwife feel you and tell you the position? Mine could tell me by pushing my belly around that he had his head down and his back against my belly. I hope your lo comes before 27th!


----------



## daydream

Nope they don't really palpate here (at least not at my dr, but I don't hear a lot of US ladies getting that done). My dr said it's because they can still move around so it isn't indicative of how they'll stay.

We just know he's head down, but she did say from my internal exam that his head from what she feels doesn't seem too big, so she doesn't think that will be an issue. She said it could just be that I have a lot of water, and once my water breaks he'll slide right into position. So I'm hoping for that! I think my mind is just going through all the worse case scenarios at the moment.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yeah true, once the head is engaged it's unlikely they will move much though, they check mine every check up now and he's always the same which is comforting


----------



## ocean_pearl

It's not very pleasant though!


----------



## LillyLee

Is anyone else overdue now or is it just me? :cry: 

Had ultrasound today and they said everything looks good. Seeing midwife tomorrow but also spoke to her by phone. She said if nothing has progressed by Friday when I'm 41 weeks then we are going to talk about what to start doing to get labor going. 

My water hasn't broken, I haven't lost my mucus plug, DH and I have been DTD, bouncing on yoga ball, walking and taking stairs and nothing. I really don't want to be induced as here in America they pretty much pump you full of pitocin, break your water and put you on a schedule before it becomes a c-section. My goal was to do this completely naturally but I'm getting so discouraged. I am also scared out of my mind to go to a hospital because we've decided to delay vaccinations and those are pushed pretty hard in the hospital setting as well. 

Does anyone know what kind of more natural methods a midwife might use to start labor. I'm okay with a sweep at this point. I haven't had an internal yet but I did check myself this evening and while my cervix still feels fairly high to me it doesn't feel like the hard tip of my nose anymore. It's pretty soft and squishy and feels like it might be open a little but who knows. 

The only thing I refuse to do is drink castor oil because I had that awful stomach flu two weeks ago and lost a lot of weight that I really haven't recovered. Plus I can't be up with diahrea all night again.


----------



## 2016

LillyLee...DTD, nipple stimulation and taking EPO (I got an infection after inserting it do wouldn't!) are the only things I think have a chance of working. The others are just old wives tales. My consultant officially said the 3 "hots"...hot bath, hot curry, hot sex. I didn't have have the curry but had a hot bath with a few drops of clary sage oil then (not so hot) sex and within the hour contractions started!
I am a great believer in acupuncture so if you can get this or reflexology done at a pinch then that may also help move your body along.

I'm so excited to meet the next snowflake. It's about time we had another dontcha think? Whose going to volunteer? :winkwink:


----------



## bbygurl719

I would volunteer but don't think anything is going to happen til c section saturday


----------



## Beanonorder

:cry: Just been to the doctor and had a scan. All is fine with the baby but doctor said it may be up to two weeks before baby makes an appearance. She's pretty sure he/she won't arrive before Christmas. Now I really feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever - every time I feel like I'm getting close to the end, they move the end! I must have been an elephant in a previous lifetime!!
Baby is still small - doctor said he/she is weighing about 6 pounds. Fluid levels are good and baby is still head down. Cord is still around the neck but not causing any concern. 
I'm really glad baby is healthy and all is going well but I'm so disappointed that I have to wait even longer. I wish they had just got a better due date in the beginning!


----------



## bbygurl719

Sorry to hear that bean hope things start looking up for u soon big hugs


----------



## samj732

Big :hugs: to all the ladies still waiting and getting discouraged. I lost my plug on Tuesday/Wednesday and went into labor naturally on Thursday night. No DTD, nothing like that. The little ones will come, I promise! 

Here's a picture of my adorable Miss Izobel :) 

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/samj732/IMG_0028_zpsc9e1f49c.jpg


----------



## 2016

Beanonorder...when I was pregnant the first time the consultant told me "this baby is not coming anytime soon" and discharged me. My waters went the next day. :)
This last time I had no signs and was crying that I was going to be pregnant forever just 2 hours before contractions started.
You just never know. :flower:

Sam...too sweet I feel almost broody which is ridiculous!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Definitely book a sweep Lilly. Then another one if it doesn't work. Your baby is happy and doing well still and you're only 4 days over (I know it feels like a lot) but I'm sure she will come very soon x

Bean - sorry you're feeling discouraged, I really don't think they can tell you the baby won't be coming for another two weeks?! Where's her proof in that? Anyway, stay positive! X

Sam - beautiful!!

Think I'm going to book a reflexology session this week, if it doesn't get things started, it's very relaxing anyway! X


----------



## Fifipots

LillyLee said:


> Is anyone else overdue now or is it just me? :cry:
> 
> Had ultrasound today and they said everything looks good. Seeing midwife tomorrow but also spoke to her by phone. She said if nothing has progressed by Friday when I'm 41 weeks then we are going to talk about what to start doing to get labor going.
> 
> My water hasn't broken, I haven't lost my mucus plug, DH and I have been DTD, bouncing on yoga ball, walking and taking stairs and nothing. I really don't want to be induced as here in America they pretty much pump you full of pitocin, break your water and put you on a schedule before it becomes a c-section. My goal was to do this completely naturally but I'm getting so discouraged. I am also scared out of my mind to go to a hospital because we've decided to delay vaccinations and those are pushed pretty hard in the hospital setting as well.
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of more natural methods a midwife might use to start labor. I'm okay with a sweep at this point. I haven't had an internal yet but I did check myself this evening and while my cervix still feels fairly high to me it doesn't feel like the hard tip of my nose anymore. It's pretty soft and squishy and feels like it might be open a little but who knows.
> 
> The only thing I refuse to do is drink castor oil because I had that awful stomach flu two weeks ago and lost a lot of weight that I really haven't recovered. Plus I can't be up with diahrea all night again.

I'm with you on this, I'm 41 weeks today with not a single sign of impending labour!! My induction is booked for Sunday 23rd so if nothing happens before then ill Deffo be having an Xmas baby!! I've also had 2 sweeps already, got another due this morning and one on Friday, so there's still a glimmer of hope that something will happen before induction xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

bean order i had an internal at five in the morning told absolutely nothing was happening was not dilated or effaced and he was born at 5.58pm my contractions started around 1 pm waters went at 2.15pm so dont be disheartened i dont see how they can predict it each woman labours differently


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies will see if this works! Posting from iPhone as can't get time to go on laptop!! Hopefully photos will attach! 

Brief birth story. Baby's head was actually sideways all along and wedged behind pelvic bone. This wasn't discovered til the emergency section. He has a little cut behind eat where they took blood through cervix when he was in distress, obviously this should have been on top of head so you can tell how far off he was!

As I posted, waters broke at 10.30am Friday with mecronium. Straight to L&D where monitor showed distress heartbeat. Consultant Decided to induce aggressively with drip to get him out ASAP. Full blown labour from 2pm. All day baby setting off alarms, consultant said we'll reassess in couple hours etc. midnight had epidural, only 2-3cm and this is when they did blood test of his head. Consultant struggled to find bony landmarks through cervix of head so did portable scan to check position and even now could not tell something was wrong. By 1.50am heart was causing enough concern to be whisked to theatre for emergency section. Even though had had epidural I could feel as started section so had to have a GA. Joseph Oscar was born 2.21am. Apgar 7 so just needed bit of waking up. I lost a lot of blood but otherwise both totally fine!

Wound is sore, boobs are sore but he is worth every second and a small price to pay!

Was told all those contractions I got was probably labour starting for real but nowhere for him to go! Just kept jamming his head into the bone hence the distress and mecronium in water!

Phew! Hope this posts after all this! Will only let me post one photo at a time so more on next page
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## toothfairy29

Will only let me post one photo at a time on iPhone!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## toothfairy29

Today at home 3 days old!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz tooth he is gorgeous


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ah congratulations! He is a gorgeous boy!! I want mine now xx


----------



## 2016

He is a handsome chap! Caused you a lot of trouble by having no sense of direction (men!) but glad you are both ok. You are right no matter what happens they are worth it :)


----------



## Fifipots

Flipping piles r doing my head in!!!! Hadenough.com


----------



## daydream

Our little boy arrived at 1:27am on 12/18! Waters started leaking after sweep, got pit at the hospital, suffered for a few hours and then got my epidural. From there things flew, pushed for a hour, but my epidural was perfect, could feel when to push but didn't feel any pain. He was 7lb 10oz and 20 3/4 in. I'm recovering well and LO is feeding like a champ so far.

I'll post a photo in my journal.


----------



## LillyLee

Whoo! Tooth and daydream gorgeous and awesome! Huge congrats! 

Fifipots sorry. I've suffered from piles too and they are miserable. Hope something starts for you soon. 

Had an internal today. She said position 0 so not yet dropped, I was soft but still thick so not effaced at all and not at all dilated. Ugh. Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

congrats tooth and daydream!


----------



## Bay

Congrats tooth and daydream!


----------



## 2016

Fifipots said:


> Flipping piles r doing my head in!!!! Hadenough.com

Shame hun. Have you tried Anusol? Really helped me when I was preggers first time. x



Congratulations daydream !!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow Toothfairy that does sound like a bit of an ordeal you went through! Glad all is fine now though!

Congrats daydream! 

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! I had a nice talk with my dh last night and it helped with me just letting things go. I told him that of course I was getting impatient but I have also been feeling really pressured to get this baby out before Christmas and that it was like I was letting everyone down! His brother arrives on Sunday and keeps saying all he wants for Christmas is to meet the baby so that really wasn't helping! But my dh said I really need to accept that I can't control this and of course I'm not letting anyone down. So now I'm just letting go and getting on with it!
Washed more baby clothes yesterday and will sort them today. Plus my mom and I will make shortbread and mince pies!! Haven't had a mince pie in two years so can't wait for them!


----------



## munch

Congrats Daydream!! 

Lovely pics tooth, what a sweet little guy!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats daydream!


----------



## Fifipots

2016 said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> Flipping piles r doing my head in!!!! Hadenough.com
> 
> Shame hun. Have you tried Anusol? Really helped me when I was preggers first time. x
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations daydream !!!!Click to expand...

Never heard of it, I bought some cream yesterday but it doesn't seem to be helping, I'm more concerned that ill go into labour now and have this fear that while I'm pushing the blooming thing will burst or something!!!


----------



## 2016

Fifipots said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> Flipping piles r doing my head in!!!! Hadenough.com
> 
> Shame hun. Have you tried Anusol? Really helped me when I was preggers first time. x
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations daydream !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it, I bought some cream yesterday but it doesn't seem to be helping, I'm more concerned that ill go into labour now and have this fear that while I'm pushing the blooming thing will burst or something!!!Click to expand...

Well I don't know how your cream works but Anusol has a little longish nozzle to help you squirt some stuff up your butt. It really shrinks them from the inside our and relieves pain/itching. Also 1/2 cup Epsom salts dissolved in the bath and a few drops of lavender will soothe. The Epsom salts incidentally also work wonders for SPD/aching muscles/leg cramps/dry skin/eczema. Wonderful stuff!

I know how you feel though, I was (un)lucky enough to get a varicose vein bulge out on my labia thanks to pregnancy. It looked like I had a testicle bulging out on the left hand side - horrific! I was afraid that might burst in labour but it was fine...and it's gone now whew!


----------



## Fifipots

2016 said:


> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifipots said:
> 
> 
> Flipping piles r doing my head in!!!! Hadenough.com
> 
> Shame hun. Have you tried Anusol? Really helped me when I was preggers first time. x
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations daydream !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it, I bought some cream yesterday but it doesn't seem to be helping, I'm more concerned that ill go into labour now and have this fear that while I'm pushing the blooming thing will burst or something!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know how your cream works but Anusol has a little longish nozzle to help you squirt some stuff up your butt. It really shrinks them from the inside our and relieves pain/itching. Also 1/2 cup Epsom salts dissolved in the bath and a few drops of lavender will soothe. The Epsom salts incidentally also work wonders for SPD/aching muscles/leg cramps/dry skin/eczema. Wonderful stuff!
> 
> I know how you feel though, I was (un)lucky enough to get a varicose vein bulge out on my labia thanks to pregnancy. It looked like I had a testicle bulging out on the left hand side - horrific! I was afraid that might burst in labour but it was fine...and it's gone now whew!Click to expand...

Now I'm confused as mine is external and don't have any issues on the inside, maybe it's a vein who knows, I just know that it's really sore to the touch and uncomfortable to sit on, it has however shrunk a little from yesterday so fingers crossed its on its way out xx


----------



## 2016

They can be inside, outside or both! Often when you have them outside you do inside as well.


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya I had my 2nd sweep today and I'm 2cm wish it was more but at least sum thing is happening, got another sweep on sat but then I'm booked in to b induced on Boxing Day at 9 xxxx


----------



## expatttc

Daydream, congratulations!!
Tooth, he's amazing!! LOL at 2016's comment on boys having no sense of direction!!
Bean, enjoy those mince pies...sounds lovely.

I am also still waiting...no shows, no big contractions (I don't think??), though lots of tightening and 'lightening strikes' over night down my cervix. Another appointment today with my doctor, so hopefully we'll get some news of if baby is still floating or has moved down (please, please move down)...


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats day dream!! 

Bean on order, glad you feel better for talking to hubby. You might find things start to happen now you have taken pressure off yourself. It was only when I had resigned myself up being induced the following Tuesday that my waters broke on the Friday! Like when I stopped hoping and got my head round the induction date, it happened.

Totally absolutely know how you ladies still waiting feel. Those were 11 long days I went late. Big love to you all xxxc


----------



## LillyLee

Fifi that's basically what mine were. They're called external thrombosed hemhorroids and they're terrible. I was taking about four Epsom salt baths a day and putting cream on them. My midwife said to lay on my side, gently try to push them back in (because its a blood clot being strangled and that's what makes it painful) and then do a kegel to try to hold it in. It's so gross I know but pushing them back if you can actually really helped. I was also using baby wipes when I went to the bathroom so they wouldn't become more irritated than they already were. And I was also worried about them popping during labor but after about three to four days of constant baths, cream, and the kegels they began going away


----------



## bbygurl719

Three more days n I get to meet my snowflake


----------



## expatttc

So cervix is effaced (yay!) but still a ways to go -- tentative induction date set for December 27th!! 
Lots to try before then...would really love to avoid that gel!!


----------



## Fifipots

LillyLee said:


> Fifi that's basically what mine were. They're called external thrombosed hemhorroids and they're terrible. I was taking about four Epsom salt baths a day and putting cream on them. My midwife said to lay on my side, gently try to push them back in (because its a blood clot being strangled and that's what makes it painful) and then do a kegel to try to hold it in. It's so gross I know but pushing them back if you can actually really helped. I was also using baby wipes when I went to the bathroom so they wouldn't become more irritated than they already were. And I was also worried about them popping during labor but after about three to four days of constant baths, cream, and the kegels they began going away

Thank you, it's not something I've ever experienced before or would want to again!! I have tried pushing it back in but it just pops out again, although it is smaller today than yesterday so hopefully in a couple of days it'll be reduced to nothing, here's hoping!!

I've got till Sunday before I'm induced so it should've cleared up by then xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

https://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s418/2012HoneyBee/01D71328-3C27-4ABE-B50B-4E373BB7F842-6604-00000792EDE8CD10.jpg

https://i1050.photobucket.com/album...1-A498-A33C2115E85C-6604-000007931D6860FF.jpg

Hi ladies! Just popping out of the new baby fog to post some pictures of Ava. Hope you are all doing well. I'm thinking of you all and looking forward to seeing your snowflakes very soon x


----------



## Bay

congrats again honeybee she is gorgeous and lovin that outfit too


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh honey bee how cute!! Looks very contented xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I wish I would actually have some real symptoms so I know something is happening!! I'm starting to think its just going to happen without warning! :wacko:

I have to admit this pregnancy has been nothing like I was expecting! I didn't even realise I was pregnant at first because aside from being late (which didn't set off alarm bells as I'm irregular) there was nothing! I put on weight really easily so I always figured I'd get huge while pregnant - meanwhile I've basically just grown a bump, that's it. I thought this would be my chance to finally have boobs but sadly they're just as itty bitty as they are started out :( Apparently I'm sleeping really well for so far along - I get up two maybe three times for the toilet but go right back to sleep again. The baby kicking has never (touch wood) kept me up or woken me up at night.
I have had a hard time with a few things - like whatever blood infection I have (think its ABO disease), the cord around the neck, etc. 
Just so many unexpected things... 

Ok I think I'm just waffling now so I'll stop!:blush:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thank you ladies!
Toothfairy - forgot to say, loving your pictures too. What a traumatic birth - poor, poor you but what a cute outcome!

Now Bean - I know exactly where you are coming from. My pregnancy was not how I anticipated either but then none of us have had the same journey, have we? If you are still sleeping well - BRILLIANT! Enjoy that previous sleep whilst you can (!). As for the symptoms. It will happen. Your body and your baby know what to do. Trust that. Finally, are you planning to BF? If so, I think you will notice the difference with your boobs! It's like I've got a pair of rocks at the moment! Above all, chin up. You are so nearly there.

So to all the ladies still waiting. I'm here with you waiting to cheer the last snowflake out. I hated the waiting of the last few weeks of pregnancy. I felt so uncomfortable and frustrated but you are all nearly there. Keep your eyes on the prize! When you meet your LO's for the first time, all of this waiting will be so worth it x x x


----------



## munch

Honey Bee...Ava is divine! What a little sweetie! Also I love your above post well written and summed up. 

I too am here waiting and cheering on remaining snowflakes! Hang in there ladies, not long now :) x


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks Honey! I am planning to BF so its my last hope of having cleavage for a while!!! But if it doesn't happen I'm ok with it. I've gone this long without so I won't die!!!


----------



## LillyLee

This pregnancy wasnt what I expected either. I never had any morning sickness and I was stretch mark free for a while but over the past three weeks they have multiplied across the bottom of my bump. I'm actually a little proud of them. 

Bean my scan showed baby as being small too. She's estimated at 7 lb 6 oz but from midwife palpating she thinks no more than six pounds so we will see. 

I am so ready to get this show on the road. Anything would be nice at this point, contractions or water breaking even losing my mucus plug. Part of me is getting so worried that the longer I go the more bad things that might happen. It's really stressing me out and I'm beginning to wonder if feeling that way is working against me progressing at all. I wanted so badly to be dilated at least one or two centimeters, but nothing when she checked yesterday. 

Supposed to meet with the midwife again on Friday to discuss natural induction things that we can start. But honestly what the hell else is there besides walking, yoga ball, DTD, nipple stimulation, EPO, spicy food, warm baths? I've been doing all of those things. Even started having DH push on various acupressure points for the past two nights.


----------



## juless

Hey guys! Just wanted to pop in and say a huge congrats to the new beautiful snowflakes!! I've been keeping up with the thread but feel like I have no time during the day to post, then in the evening when DD goes to bed I am too tired to do it! Starting to get into a routine now though, so will try to keep up more! :) Hoping those of you waiting don't have to wait too much longer!
Here's a pic of my little awake girl, she's pretty alert when she's not sleeping! Super gassy though, lol!
 



Attached Files:







tessa.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## samj732

Aww, loving all the snowflake pictures. So dang cute, I almost forget I have one of my own sleeping away in her crib :)

I was only 3 days over, but I know how you overdue (and almost due!) ladies feel. I kind of did the whole thinking change too -- "I'm just going to have to be induced" -- next thing you know I'm having contractions. It's so hard to wait, but it's the best thing ever to wait for. Enjoy your (kind of) sleep and clean house while you can!


----------



## Saradavies89

4 days over now :-( arggggh how annoying getting far too near Christmas, everything fr us recently has just got closer and closer to Christmas Amaleigh was due the 16th not here yet obv, was ment to move into our house the 14th that got put on hold a "few days" still at my mums waiting to get the keys sat and knowing mine and my oh luck it will b sat I go into labor honestly nothing is ever smooth for us pair, like last night we ordered our selfs a washing machine cz that was the only thing we didn't have costing £300 at Christmas time with a baby on the way not what we need but then get a phone call of my mums friend saying they have one for us for £40 :-O too late now lol we tried waiting aslong as we could o c if anyone had one, we go buy one and then get a phone call :-( o well we just keep telling ourself s at least we no the one we bought will last a couple of years lol, I'm telling ya now one day something will go right for us sxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Think I'm going to call the midwife as he hasn't been moving much, no big kicks at all yesterday or this morning, just a few flutters. Is that normal towards the end? I'm getting quite worried, but whenever ive worried he's gone quiet before he always starts up again


----------



## Saradavies89

I don't feel. As much as I used to tbh xxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Ocean I've also been having a 'quiet' day. It freaks me out a little but from everyone I spoke to it does happen. Some say its because they are running out of room so the kicks just turn into smaller movements. I've heard others say they go a bit quieter when they're getting ready to join the world! I like that explanation better!!!!

Sara I know what you mean about feeling everything keeps going wrong! When it rains it pours!! But when you look back you'll see its not actually as bad. It just feels that way when you're in the moment.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ocean - yes it is normal for LO to slow down as he runs out of room or as he conserves his energy for the big entrance BUT you must go on your gut feeling. If things don't feel right or you can't put it out of your mind then my advice is certainly to call your midwife and request a trace. The couple of days before I had Ava, I noticed a real slowing down of her movements. I could still feel her but the movements were reactionary rather than her normal routine. I was referred for a trace and she met all of the criteria. However, when I was in labour, I was diagnosed with a womb infection which could have been pretty serious. The neonatal nurse told me that it was likely that this was what had been going on and her advice was if in doubt, check it out. No-one will mind and the test is non-invasive. It takes about 30 mins. Other signs to keep an eye out for are if you have a temperature, generally feel unwell or if you notice a smelly discharge. I didn't have a temp or discharge but I obviously don't do things by halves! Good luck x


----------



## Honey.Bee

PS jules - Tessa looks just like DD, doesn't she? What a pair of cuties!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you girls :)

Just been monitored - heart rate good. Had 4 braxton hicks during. They're sendings for a scan because his movements aren't strong x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oh I really hope it's because he's preparing for arrival!! I so want him home for Christmas!!
X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just had scan and he's approx 8lbs! I'm now pooing myself because I'm very petite! Begged for a sweep from a big midwife who looks like she'll get him out! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Glad he is ok ocean. I had a scan 4 days before birth and was estimated 8lb 2. But he was 7lb 10 so not always exact! Hope you get the sweep!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

toothfairy29 said:


> Glad he is ok ocean. I had a scan 4 days before birth and was estimated 8lb 2. But he was 7lb 10 so not always exact! Hope you get the sweep!!

Thanks hun, I've heard they aren't always accurate and in this case I really hope so!

I had 4 strong braxton hicks during half hour monitoring which is good


----------



## toothfairy29

Are they keeping you or sending you home?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just waiting for my sweep :) then ill go home and rest x


----------



## LillyLee

Hmm well if slowed down movements mean baby is getting ready to make an appearance then this little missy is planning on overstaying her welcome for quite some time. It felt like last night for no less than an hour she was kicking really hard, punching and rolling from side to side. Almost like when you watch a baby who's a few months old get really excited and kick their legs out three or four times and kind of arch their back when they do it. That's pretty much what her movements are feeling like. That and hooking her feet under my ribs.


----------



## toothfairy29

ocean_pearl said:


> Just waiting for my sweep :) then ill go home and rest x

I really hope it works. At least you'll get an update what's going on internally too. Come on baby ocean!!! Lets see you soon!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Great news Ocean! Glad LO is ok. Don't worry about the weight. It really is just an estimate. I'm pretty petite too but not as slim as you. There are some advantages - I lost all my baby weight in delivery. Couldn't believe it when I stood on the scales. I think you will be the same. In the meantime keeping everything crossed for an imminent arrival of baby Ocean. 

Lilly - Everyone is different honey, at least you know your baby is fighting to get out!

Hang on in there everyone. I think we might be getting a Pre-Christmas snow flurry x


----------



## Beanonorder

Its my due date today! And yes I'm pretty sure I'm just going to watch it come and go with no significant events taking place....
I didn't have a good night last night. Dh was grumpy (and still seems to be this morning) and as mean as it sounds I just really don't want to deal with it right now. As far as I'm concerned he needs to suck it up and be positive for me! (Selfish I know but this isn't going to be forever!)


----------



## expatttc

Ummmm...think I just lost my mucus plug? No blood (sorry, may be tmi but at this stage, we're all in, no?) but about a little finger-length of yellow squidgy goop.
I called DH into the washroom to see it, lol. What does this mean for timing? 
I want to celebrate, but hilariously, there's a nasty ice storm raging outside!


----------



## samj732

^^ Hehe, sounds like your plug! You might keep losing pieces of it, it doesn't always all come out at once. I lost mine Tuesday/Wednesday and delivered Saturday. But losing the plug sometimes doesn't mean anything at all :wacko:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hope this is it expat!!!!

Happy due date bean!!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

In 22 hours ill b going to the hospital to prep for nut c section n in 24 hours ill b meeting my snowflake getting so excited


----------



## Bay

Good luck for tomorrow bbygurl!


----------



## juless

I'm already broody! imust be nuts, lol! Good luck tomorrow bbygurl!


----------



## expatttc

bbygurl, good luck! 
Nothing following last night's plug fun -- no contractions, etc. just incredibly moody! I feel so sorry for DH. He's managing my emotions, a house full of two sets of inlaws, and an overdue baby. 
:hugs: to all!


----------



## LillyLee

Midwife started me on nipple stimulation using breast pump today as well as taking blue and black cohosh. I was getting contractions but they've tapered off now. Hopefully something happens tonight as apparently out next step tomorrow is an enema to get contractions started. If that doesn't work I guess we move on to castor oil. Both of those things sound awful and disgusting to me but I honestly don't want a transport to a hospital at this point and I've got till next Wednesday till Friday before the call is made to medically induce. That's the one thing I really don't want. I'm also scared that longer baby stays in the bigger she's getting.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Today was my last day of work, hooray! Now just hoping that LO comes soon so I'm not wasting time at home without her. No labor signs yet though. No contractions. At my doctors visit monday I was only 1cm dilated. Wait wait wait...


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty all I'm so excited. Will update when I can


----------



## Beanonorder

Good luck bbygurl!

I've still got nothing going on. Planning to go for a walk in a bit! 
My female cat came into the baby's room a while ago while and I was folding receiving blankets, climbed into the crib and proceeded to pee! She got all three woolen blankets, the sheet, the waterproof, the side of the crib and the wall! She's never done anything like that before, ever! Do you think she knows something I don't?!


----------



## Fifipots

11 days over now. Boredofwaiting.com!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Today is the day excited


----------



## toothfairy29

bbygurl719 said:


> Today is the day excited

Good luck sweetie!!!!! Can't wait to be updated.xxx


----------



## LillyLee

Bean I'm sorry your cat did that. Do you think it's because your mom is in town and brought a bunch of new smells? My female cat has been notorious for peeing on things when people stay at my house and it drives me crazy. She also has done it if her litter box is one day past needing to be cleaned. She's attempted to jump in the crib but I caught her pretty quickly and she hasn't been back. I'm hoping a screaming baby will be enough of a deterrence soon though. Sorry that happened. Cat urine is a b*tch to deal with.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

FiFi -- thinking of you!
Can't wait to see more of you ladies and your gorgeous LO's over in the parenting thread.
Cats are evil....they always pee when someone new comes in, I think just to express their displeasure. My friend's cat would always pee on the clothes of whatever guy she had staying over.


----------



## LillyLee

Fifi how long will they let you go past due?


----------



## Fifipots

Am going in to hospital tomorrow for induction. Have been induced twice before, first was over and home within 24 hours and 2nd was 3 very long days so I may well be delivering Christmas Day at this rate, am jut getting anxious now as I know that within 24 hours ill be in lots of pain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bay

Good luck fortomorrow fifi ... It will be over before you know it, and then you won't even care. Was your first labour a quick one?

Good luck again bbygurl, can't wait for pics (if you're sharing that is).


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck fifi!! At last!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Fifipots

First labour was the only spontaneous and was 9.5 hours start to finish so not too bad, but all 3 have been completly different so who knows what will happen this time round, 

Thanks for the good wishes, ill update as and when I can xxxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Angelyca Grace arrived at 9:56 am 4lbs 8ozs 19 inches long


----------



## scoobydrlp

So tiny bbygurl, really only 4lbs8oz? or was that a typo? Congrats either way!

Bean, so sorry your cat peed on the baby stuff. Hope she doesn't make it a habit! Ever since I put the bedding in the crib I've had sheets of foil covering it all so that if any of my cats jump in there it will scare them away. I know somebody was in there at some point because one part of the foil was a little crumpled at the edge, but it looks like they jumped in and then right back out. Guess it did it's job!


----------



## juless

Congrats bbygurl! How tiny!! So glad it all went well for you! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes she really was only 4lbs 8 ozs she's so tiny


----------



## scoobydrlp

How precious! Bet you'll have to get preemie clothes for her!


----------



## Bay

Congratulations bbygurl!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats bbygurl! Wow, that really is quite small - did the doctors say why she is small? My baby is still pretty small and I'm really curious to know why. Neither my dh nor I nor our siblings were small babies so we were so surprised to hear we're having a little one. (I won't lie - I'm kind of glad he/she is small!!)

We are now starting to wonder if my cat is on heat, even though its winter. She pee'd on my mom's bed too this morning!! She's not displaying all the signs but some of them. She's going in to be fixed this evening just to be on the safe side! 

I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow morning again and I'll see what she has to say but I think if there is no baby by next Friday I will go in for an induction. I'm terrified of it but hoping it works out ok!


----------



## toothfairy29

Wow bbygurl! So tiny!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi everyone I had my beautiful little girl yesterday morning at 9.30am weighing 7lb 10oz and measuring 52cm long, it took 4 hours from bein 4cm dilated, which I was so shocked at I was panicking at one point saying I couldn't do cz I really thought I couldn't but I managed and I now have my beautiful princess sleeping next to me xxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Sara, that's great news!


----------



## Fifipots

Congrats bbygurl, somehow I think mine will come out at double the size of your littlen!!! Xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Aw well done Sara! Congratulation xxxx


----------



## munch

Congratulations Sara and Bbygurl! Yay for more snowflakes! 

Good luck Fifi!


----------



## Jumik

Hi all. J'lenn Nevaeh was born on Wednesday 19th December at 1:08 p.m. via emergency c-setion. She weighed 5lbs 15.9oz and was 53 cm long.

I had my clinic day on my due date (18th). I was contracting since the day b4 but not regularly and not strong. At the clinic they found my pressure to be high so they admitted me to the hospital right away for monitoring and said they would induce me on Thursday 20th. While there, contractions intensified on its own to 3 min apart on Wednesday 19th and even though baby was very low and cervix was extremely short I was not dilating beyond 1cm and J'lenn was under fetal distress. I was prepped for surgery in a hurry and off to the theater I was carted away. The results of the section said that her umbilical cord was thin and amniotic fluid very thick. I spent the minimum three days in the hospital and we were released yesterday (22nd Dec). Just in time for Christmas...YAYYYY!!!Now I have my precious fighter girl home with me.


----------



## Saradavies89

Congrats jumik xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

here is a quick pic of our baby girl until I get home and put mor pics on dxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh so cute Sara!!!!! Congrats jumik xxx


----------



## 2016

Congrats bbygirl, sara and jumik! :happydance:


----------



## expatttc

lilly, i'm also nervous about how big baby might get at this stage, though I don't seem to be gaining weight.

bbygirl, sara and jumik, congratulations on your little ladies!!

Still waiting for us here too, though we're hanging in there. LOADS of pressure at night but only on the bottom of the bump, like cervix is still thinning?


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats to the new girl snowflakes! Bbgurl, that is tiny! I forget, did u have c sec or natural? Wondering if baby that small makes giving birth easier?


----------



## LillyLee

Started getting very uncomfortable contraction at about 5 am every ten minutes or so. They're down to about every seven minutes now so hopefully this turns into something. Just got back from a long walk with DH so keeping my fingers crossed that this might be it for me.


----------



## Bay

Congrats jumik and sara!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow there's been a flurry of little snowflakes on here! Congratulations to all the new mummies! :)

Due date tomorrow! Having period like pains since last night but that's it! I don't mind if he goes overdue now as jan would be a better bday than Christmas Day! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks to all the new mummies who stuck around on this thread to support us pregnant ladies, so appreciated! X


----------



## LillyLee

Ocean mine went from period like pain early this morning to a "this hurts like a b*tch. Why am I trying to do this without pain meds?" 

Fingers crossed this is it for you. 

AFM I'm now at about 5-6 minutes apart going 60-80 seconds strong on each. Come on baby.


----------



## Bay

Ocean, we'll all be here cheering until the last snowflake makes his/her appearance. 

Good luck lilly. Sounds like you're about to hold your baby very soon.

I've just had a thought ladies, lets do it all again in a couple of years. I think i have one more left in me before i'm done :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay come on Lilly and ocean! Lets get some Christmas babies! 

Bay..... No chance for me! This is the last one for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congrats bbygirl, sara and jumik! 

Ocean - of course we will still be here until the last snowflake is out. There is no way I'm going to miss any baby photos! I had period pains as one of my pre-labour signs. I think either way, Christmas or January, you won't care once you have that baby in your arms. When we were leaving hospital, the Salvation Army were playing carols in the foyer. I always get a bit emotional at this time of year but combined with the hormones? OMG I was so nearly crying my eyes out. Whenever your baby arrives will be a special time for you x x x

Bay.....NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Go Lilly!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bay

I'm seeing lots of no's ... Maybe things are a little too fresh in our minds, i might ask agaiin a couple of weeks :haha:

I agree with honey.bee. Once you have that baby you really won't care. And yes i was a bag of tears too for about two weeks after - and i'm usually a stone cold b*tch who hardly ever cries :haha:


----------



## daydream

Congrats to all the new little ones! I still love reading and hearing about all your new arrivals, and am rooting on the rest of you. It's going to come very very soon. 



Bay said:


> I'm seeing lots of no's ... Maybe things are a little too fresh in our minds, i might ask agaiin a couple of weeks :haha:

Haha all the nurses in the hospital were telling us they can't wait to see us again in 2-3 years. We definitely will do it again, and this is coming after a torturous night with very little sleep. I still will do it again :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

LillyLee said:


> Ocean mine went from period like pain early this morning to a "this hurts like a b*tch. Why am I trying to do this without pain meds?"
> 
> Fingers crossed this is it for you.
> 
> AFM I'm now at about 5-6 minutes apart going 60-80 seconds strong on each. Come on baby.

Ok this scared me! :haha:

Oooh good luck hun, your baby will be here soon!


----------



## LillyLee

Ocean I also zero threshold for pain. Don't let it scare you. I just took an hour nap and didnt feel a thing so they are either 1) not that bad or 2) I have more tolerance than I think. DH says I'm fine as I can still grit my teeth and laugh through them.


----------



## juless

Bay, a big yes from me! My husband says no more, but pretty sure we will in 2-3 years. I told him before we were married I wanted lots of kids, lol! Would like 4 though. At least... I'm already excited for the next one!

Congrats to the new mommies!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Forgot who asked but I had a scheduled c.section. I get to go home tomorrow


----------



## scoobydrlp

So exciting hearing about the new snowflakes! I just want my baby now, aaaahhh!! Also, the next person that tells me I need to go for a walk to get labor started is gonna get a beat down!! People are so annoying!


----------



## expatttc

Thanks also from me to the ladies with little ones now who are sticking around! 

Ocean and Lilly, I'm so jealous!! Good luck with everything!!! 

Bay, I'm up for another in a few years too :)

Today I was asked if I wanted to go horseback riding in the snow to get the baby out...I was so close to saying yes, but settled for eating more pineapple and still am walking everywhere to do some Christmas shopping.

We have a full house, with two sets of grandparents, a future aunt arriving tomorrow, and DH and I. And EVERYONE keeps asking me every few minutes if anything's changed. Today I sat in the bathroom for 15 minutes after peeing just to have a bit of space.


----------



## LillyLee

Poor DH. I just yelled at him mid contraction for shaking my root beer and making it go flat. These men put up with so much.


----------



## munch

Yay Lilly! Good luck hun. 

Hang in there Ocean and Scooby your turn soon :) 

Last one for me :( I could def do the newborn stage again (even though I feel like I have done night duty) but this old body would have a tough time being pregnant again and carrying another big bub around. Not to mention another c section. I am out as much as it hurts to say it :(


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay Lilly! Hope its all going well for you!

Ocean I've also been having a lot of period like cramps. 

I saw the doctor this morning. She laughed when she saw me there and said 'so no Christmas baby?' After she did another NST she asked if I had time to be seen by one of the senior doctors so I said yes. The new doctor did an internal (which I will just say was very unpleasant!) and the best translation I got was 'my uterus is doing what its supposed to!". So from what I can gather I have started to dilate and efface although they didn't say how much. The doctor said she thinks the baby will be here in two or three days. 
If not they want me to go in on Friday to be induced. I'm so scared of that!!


----------



## LillyLee

Hoping something starts for you before Friday induction bean!


----------



## Fifipots

Teddie Hope was born very quickly last night, 23/12/12 @ 22.22 weighing 8lb 14oz!!!! So my estimation was almost a lb off, and although she's the heaviest I've had she's still dinky, must have heavy bones!!!

I'm lying in my hospital bed writing this as the after pains are keeping me from sleeping so I thought I'd fill you all in.

Went into hospital for induction at 1 o'clock Sunday afternoon, thought I'd be there a long time before anything started happening, how wrong was I??

Contractions started at 5pm and at 8.30pm I was examined and only 2-4cm but in need of pain relief as they were coming every 2 minutes and lasting at least 50 seconds, gas and air came about 9.15pm, my waters broke, midwife examined me again and I was 6cm, within 20 minutes I wanted to push do they raced me downstairs to delivery and I started delivering straight away, unfortunatley both me and the baby couldn't stop delivering poo either and this was highly traumatising, I actually remember apologising to OH for pooing in front of him, but omg there was nothing I could do to stop it, I think because my labour progressed so fast my bowells didn't have time to empty!!!

I even told the consultant to shut up at one point!! Such a lady

So much for my water birth, think if they'd tried to fill the pool we would've just about had time to make a puddle before I was ready to push!!!

I'm glad it was quick but it was a bit shockingly quick, and this is definitly my last baby so I won't be joining those of you in a few years who are planning on doing it again xx


----------



## Fifipots

Here's my baby girl
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stark18

So cute fifi congrats!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow fifi congratulations!! She's a beaut x

I had stronger period pains all night, wonder when they will turn into something more?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Well done Fifi - another gorgeous snowflake.

Keep going Lilly!

Happy due date ocean. I think your body is definitely gearing up for business. Don't be scared about labour. My advice is not to go in with any expectations or a rigid birth plan. Go with the flow and do what feels right for you at the time. I have had lots of friends who set themselves unrealistic plans and then felt as if they had failed when things headed in another direction. The only important thing in my mind is that you and LO are safe x x x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz fifi


----------



## Bay

Congrats fifi sounds like a great birth.


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay fifi!!!! Well done!! A proper Christmas baby!!!

Ocean and lily how are you both doing? Xxx


----------



## LillyLee

Hanging in there. Thanks toothfairy. Hit the 24 hour mark about an hour ago, although not all of it was active labor. I tried to go to bed about 11 but the contractions were bad enough that I would barely doze off just to be woken up again by the pain. Midwife is on her way to my house right now so hopefully she can give me some good news as far as dilation etc.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh keep us posted lily xxxxx


----------



## LillyLee

Apparently I'm at 4cm and she stretched me to 6cm and also stripped my membranes. Just having contractions and staying hydrated. A nap sounds so good right now but I have a feeling I'm not going to get a good rest for quite some time.


----------



## expatttc

Fifi, congratulations! All seems to have happened so fast, that I bet DH didn't even notice the poo!!

Good luck lilly -- looking forward to seeing how everything goes.

Bean, we'll be induced pretty much at the same time if it comes to that...you on Friday in your time zone, and me on Thursday here...let's hope that it doesn't come to that!!

With big dinners tonite for Christmas Eve (traditional Italian seafood), then tomorrow for Christmas (turkey), I'm a bit worried that there won't be any room left for baby. Maybe that will get things moving? Heehee.


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay lily how exciting!!!! You're having a baby!!!! Woo hoo!!! Keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Bay

Lilly - Very exciting time. I found the first 5cm was always the longest (and maybe harder too) than the last 5cm. Well done, almost there. :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Fifi!

Expat I complety agree I hope it doesn't come to that!

I've had quite a few 'ow' moments this evening but nothing that's turned regular. I am having quite a lot of cramping at the bottom of my bump. Had our Christmas eve dinner - delicious but baby is very active now! 
Hoping for a few hours sleep. Cat is definitely in heat and so doesn't keep quiet for a moment! Good practice for baby I guess!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Fifi!

Expat I complety agree I hope it doesn't come to that!

I've had quite a few 'ow' moments this evening but nothing that's turned regular. I am having quite a lot of cramping at the bottom of my bump. Had our Christmas eve dinner - delicious but baby is very active now! 
Hoping for a few hours sleep. Cat is definitely in heat and so doesn't keep quiet for a moment! Good practice for baby I guess!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Fifi! And hooray to Lily for progress!

Still nothing here. I've been out and about shopping and visiting with friends the past two days, so at least that has kept me busy. Today I plan to clean the house and catch up on laundry. Ho-hum.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sounds like another little snowflake will be here soon!

I've just been having period pains on and off, nothing worth noting!

Had my folks over for a big dinner was lovely! Having a quiet one just me and DP tomorrow all snuggled up praying baby won't come! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ouch think I'm having contractions, just had a very painful one only lasted 6 seconds or so


----------



## toothfairy29

Thinking of you lily. Hope it's all going well. Wonder if its a Christmas Eve or Christmas Day baby!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I've been having a few contractions but still not regular. Baby has definitely dropped now. Hoping nothing happens til tomorrow but I'm just going with it now. Guess a Christmas baby is preferable to an induction....

I hope everyone has a special and blessed day!


----------



## Jumik

Just a quick pic of my girl at 2 dys old


----------



## LillyLee

Hey everyone thought I would stop by an update. Lilliana Siobhan was born at 3:39pm and was exactly 8 lbs and 20.5 inches long. I overestimated my guess by 14 oz I think. I was able to get my pain-med-free home birth which was scary and amazing. Don't know if I ever want to do that again as it was by far the most painful thing I've ever been through. 

Had a completely scary moment at the end. Apparently the midwives will give one hour for the placenta to detach and mine wasnt budging by about 40 minutes after the birth. Called EMTs and midwife started manual removal which was nearly as painful as the birth. I lost a lot of blood but had everyone in the room praying, and exactly the time we heard the sirens of the ambulance the placenta slipped away completely intact. 

Phew what a day. Good luck to everyone else here. I'll be sticking around waiting for everyone and can't wait to start seeing all the new snowflakes in the parenting thread. Will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Lily, so glad you got the birth you wanted. 

I've had my bloody show so lets hope things get on the road now! Its 2pm here so I'm hoping that its late enough that baby won't make any kind of appearance before Christmas is over!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay lily!!!! Well done. What a great Christmas pressie!!

Happy Christmas snowflakes xxxxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Lilly! And good luck to you Bean! Still nothing happening here.


----------



## Beanonorder

Its 2:30am here and I am now sitting in the lounge trying to decide if these contractions are real. I'm doubting it because they are only at the bottom, like really bad period pain, but they keep coming. Its just too sore to keep lying in bed so I eventually got up.


----------



## 2016

^^ sounds like it! Mine were only ever at the bottom :)


----------



## Bay

Congrats LillyLee!

Jumk - what a precious little girl :)

Bean - my contractions are mostly just in my bottom too. Good luck!


----------



## ttc_lolly

hi ladies :hi: apologies for my absence, we moved home on the 19th (my birthday!!) and I've been unimaginably busy unpacking and getting ready or Xmas, plus we have no internet until January and I get absolutely no phone signal or 3g at the New place :wacko:

I hope everyone's keeping well? Massive congrats to the 6 New snowflake mama' s :yipee: don't forget to pop over to the parenting thread with baby' s details!

Good luck to those of you still waiting :flower: Will check back in asap x


----------



## munch

Exciting Bean! Hope it's action stations for you and LO is on the way.


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm in labour!!! Contractions are 5 min apart now and about 50 seconds long. Still waiting at home for a while longer. Fairly painful but I'm still managing.


----------



## Ktm2012

Had my baby christmas day, couldnt of asked for anything better :D to all the ladies still waiting hope its soon for you :)


----------



## samj732

Merry Christmas everyone, and congrats to all the new snowflakes :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats ktm!!!

Bean!! Yay at last!! Hope it's going well for you xxx


----------



## Bay

Congrats ktm!

Bean - sounds like you're doing really well and coping well ... I found walking around helped speed things along once i was in labour. Good luck again and try and rest up as much as you can.


----------



## Beanonorder

:'( 14 hours of labour and I'm only 3cm. I'm now on a pitocin drip due to slow progress and because they are worried about the blood infection. Plus no pain meds are offered for natural birth. Even worse my husband is not allowed to be here with me. They eventually allowed my mom to come in. Everytime they check how dilated I am it feels like I'm being raped. 
Sorry for the negative post but this is just awful.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Bean - hang on in there honey :hugs:
My labour stalled and it is really frustrating but then suddenly LO decided to make a move for it and I went straight from 6cm to fully dilated and she was out 15 mins later! Be strong, keep your eye on the end goal. You will have your LO in your arms soon. We are all here with you x x x

Ocean - sounds exciting. More Christnas snowflakes! Yay!

Lilly - you are one brave lady. No way I could have done that. Congratulations!

Ktm - Congratulations! What a special day.


----------



## daydream

:hugs: bean. LO will be here soon, concentrate on that!


----------



## samj732

Aww bean :hugs: I know how you feel, I was in labor 24 hours before I ever got past a 4. Then I jumped to a 6 in 20 minutes, and two hours later jumped to an 8... you'll get there hun. In the end it'll be worth it!


----------



## Bay

Bean, my mdwife said the first 5cm is always the hardest ... Which is certainly true in my experience. Things can still really pick up for you. Do they have to do so many internals? Hang in there, you're doing really well.


----------



## toothfairy29

On bean I hope you have some happy news soon and it's all worth while xxx


----------



## LillyLee

Wow I've been out of it. Bean I hope everything is going well for you. The internals suck and I'm so sorry you can't get any pain meds. I got a shot of pitocin when they were trying to get out my placenta and the cramps they brought on were nothing I would wish on anyone. Praying for you lady! Glad they let your mom in and you don't have to do it alone.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats ktm :flower:

Bean :hugs: sorry things are taking a while to progress. Hopefully things have moved along now, look forward to hearing your update x


----------



## ImSoTired

Loving that there are so many snowflakes! Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Beanonorder

Amber Chloe arrived 27th December at 1:05am! 24 hours of labour and thanks to my incredible mom I was able to do the whole thing naturally!

She is in the ICU at the moment because of the blood infection I had. They are testing her for it. We are only able to go and see her this afternoon so that's a little hard! 

Will post full story soon.


----------



## LillyLee

Bean I am so so so enormously glad you made it through and have your little one. Will keep you and her both in my thoughts and can't wait to read your birth story! Congrats mama!


----------



## munch

Congrats Bean! Well done! Mums are the best. Hope you have little Amber in your arms very soon :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Bean!

I had my appt this morning, still only 1 cm dilated, same as last week. We had originally discussed inducing at the end of the week, but because I haven't dilate any further my doctor isn't comfortable doing so. He feels we'd just be setting ourselves up for failure. I'm hugely disappointed. If the baby is born after the first of the year the birth will cost us a great deal more money than if born before. But I understand why inducing isn't the right thing at this time. So we'll just pray that LO chooses to come within the next few days on her own. Spent the entire day walking the mall and Ikea, hoping to get something started.


----------



## Bay

Congrats bean. Hope it all goes well for amber and you get to hold her soon.


----------



## toothfairy29

Well done bean!! Congratulations!!!! So glad it's all finished for you. You've had so much trouble with hospitals etc. take care xxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Well done Bean! Very proud of you x


----------



## toothfairy29

Any news from ocean?? Don't think we have heard from her for a while or maybe I missed it?


----------



## toothfairy29

When are you allowed home bean?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Contractions started early this morning, in the hospital with epidural, shouldn't be long now! Went from 3cm at 10am to 7cm around 12:30pm, and doctor broke my water. Can't wait to meet my LO!


----------



## Bay

What an exciting update scooby. Good luck! Can't wait to see pics if you're sharing that is.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, my beautiful boy was born at 5.39pm on Christmas Day! :cloud9:

I left home at 2am when they were still very regular 2-3mins apart and very intense. Got to hospital and was 4cms. Went up to birthing centre and bobbed about in pool for a bit, but they started to get very intense and very close together and I couldn't cope with pain and had a bit of a meltdown chewed my DPs hands at 6am Christmas morning.

Asked for pain relief and went down to labour ward and a marvellous anaesthetist gave me the magic epidural amazing relief. I was progressing well so the drs were happy to leave me to dilate while I read magazines and chatted to my lovely midwife who I had all to myself because it was so quiet.

Got to 3.15pm and was fully dilated and felt urge to start pushing as I let epi run out. 

After 2 hours of pushing he was born with his hand up by his head (ouch). Me and DP in tears of joy. I will never forget his wet, slippery little body being chucked on my front -amazing. All the midwifes were incredible.

7lbs8 and perfect :cloud9:

We arrived home last night and opened our presents but he is the best Christmas present ever! 

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/8e8374857c207bc9b0d67211e90ed88a.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/161feef8ff6bd5dce59baad92006f371.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/583da29fbaa199fd9d36518a9521c845.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/6af8e2a69ab164f3eb06b3912da45d4f.jpg


----------



## stark18

He is very cute ocean! Congrats.


----------



## munch

Congrats Ocean! Well done, he is very sweet. What an amazing Christmas present! :)


----------



## Bay

Beautiful boy, congrats ocean. Sounds like you had a great birth and recovering well.


----------



## LillyLee

Ocean congrats! He's gorgeous!

Scooby hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay ocean!!! I've been wondering about you! Happy Christmas pressie!!

Good luck scooby!!! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

toothfairy29 said:


> When are you allowed home bean?

I don't know yet :nope:
Was hoping to go tomorrow but it also depends on when they release Amber from the nicu.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Fantastic Ocean!!! Gorgeous!

Bean -- xoxoxo


----------



## scoobydrlp

Camden Reese was born at 3:28 this afternoon, and I just love love love her!! Epidural was absolutely wonderful, started pushing at 3:00 and she was out within less than 30 minutes. She's doing super great with breast feeding so far, hope it continues to be this easy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats ocean and Scooby! So glad you both have your snowflakes!

Scooby I just realised our babies share a birthday! How exciting!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bay

Beautiful scooby. Congrats!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats scooby and Bean, hope you get home soon x


----------



## toothfairy29

Well done scooby. You sound so happy!

Have we any active snowflakes left to fall??? Or are most of us done now?


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi :wave:

Don't post often - much more of a lurker :blush:

Congrats on all the snowflakes :kiss:

I'm still waiting...and very fed up :nope::cry:


----------



## daydream

Congrats scooby and ocean!

GL to those still waiting.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Lil miss, I hope it happens soon for you. Going late is torture! I went 11 days and was tearing my hair out by the time he came! Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## munch

Congrats Scooby! Just beautiful! Enjoy every exhilarating second :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Congratulations Ocean and Scooby! Great news. 

Ocean - I think you jinxed it when you said you were having a quiet Christmas with DH! Beautiful pictures.

Good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## expatttc

Lots to catch up on! 

The short version: Happy to announce that our little Rosa Mary arrived on Christmas Morning, at 10.22 by emergency c-section!! She was 7lb, 12 oz. :flower:

The long version: We started the traditional Italian Christmas dinner on the 24th at 8pm, and by 8.30 I was having contractions. I told DH only after the second course since I wanted to be sure, and he started quietly timing contractions with me squeezing his hand under the table every time I had one start and stop. 

We told the rest of the family just at midnight, before dessert that we were officially in labour since contractions were coming quite regularly, and it was obvious that I was uncomfortable, plus DH had stopped drinking wine! After that, it was a 30 minute snowy drive into town to our home, where we waited for the contractions to come every 5 minutes before heading to the hospital to be checked. I was only dialated 1cm, so we decided to go home and labour there -- within an hour my water had broke and we were back at the hospital, and within another hour I was dilated 5cm, but there was meconium in the water so most of my planning for active labour went right out the window, since I had to be constantly monitored. I was still able to stand up and move around doing my breathing, but not get into many of my yoga positions. 

Then things got dicey. I went from up to 8cm to back down to 5, with my cervix quickly swelling up, which later turned out to be from pelvic disproportion -- baby's head wouldn't make it through no matter what I did... I agreed to an epidural to see if it would relax things, but the baby's heart rate immediately dropped as did my oxygen levels. One emergency section later, we had our Rosa, and believe it or not, were out of the hospital the next day.

We are exhausted, but happy, and I can't WAIT to read back and see what has been going on with all of you!!!!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Rosa Stocking.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## expatttc

congrats ktm!

Lilly, goodness what a scare with the placenta...congratulations on getting the home birth you wanted (minus the end drama) as well as your little one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bean congratulations!! You're going to be just as amazing as your mom. What an experience to share together!

Ocean, he's loooooovely!! Congratulations!!

Scooby, great news - she looks like a Camden :) So happy feeding is going well for you - we're working on it here!

Lil miss and others still waiting -- sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Expat - Congrats! Rosa is beautiful, and while things didn't go as planned it sounds like you were very informed and made great decisions. Glad you all are healthy and happy. Happy that our little group of spotters now all have our LOs


----------



## Bay

congrats expat. you and baby being safe and yealthy is the most important thing. rosa is beautiful!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats expat! We both got Christmas Day babies! X


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats expat! I was wondering where you'd got to!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh expat! Happy Christmas baby!! Sounds like an ordeal but am sure she is worth every second!! Hope you have a speedy recovery. Take it easy and don't try to rush things xxxx


----------



## juless

Congrats to all the new mommies!! Lovely babies everyone!! :D


----------



## LillyLee

Yay expat! Congrats! What a beautiful name!


----------



## expatttc

Thanks ladies! Breastfeeding is such a ride!! She's latching on then falling asleep, wanting to feed every hour or two then all of a sudden sleeping for three and making me worry. lol. Couldn't ask for more :) Will join the parenting thread tomorrow, but still rooting for all those waiting for their snowflakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

^^^ Sounds normal to me! It will settle in a few weeks. :)


----------



## daydream

expatttc said:


> Thanks ladies! Breastfeeding is such a ride!! She's latching on then falling asleep, wanting to feed every hour or two then all of a sudden sleeping for three and making me worry. lol. Couldn't ask for more :) Will join the parenting thread tomorrow, but still rooting for all those waiting for their snowflakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine is a sleepy feeder too. We have to strip him down to his diaper to help keep him awake and rub his face/head a lot.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Glad everyone's deliveries turned out alright in the end!


----------



## munch

Congrats Expatttc!! Welcome Rosa. Sounds like you had quite the ride. Thanks for sharing. So cute how you and DH were timing contractions under the table. Sounds like your going to make quite the team!! :) Enjoy every second and rest up. Can't believe you went home next day after a c section!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats expat! Sounds like quite an ordeal with labor, and I can't believe you went home the day after c section! I was just taking my first baby steps 24 hours after my section. You are strong! Looking forward to hearing how the next few weeks go for you! The parenting thread is a great help for those as clueless as me :)


----------



## munch

Any snowflakes left on this the last day of December?


----------



## LilMissCheer

Meeeeeeeeeeeee:flower:

Had my second sweep on saturday. Lost some blood and been losing brown since then but nothing much else :dohh:

Got another sweep booked for Thursday and my induction is booked for 10.30 on Saturday morning. Am I the last?? :nope:


----------



## toothfairy29

LilMissCheer said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeee:flower:
> 
> Had my second sweep on saturday. Lost some blood and been losing brown since then but nothing much else :dohh:
> 
> Got another sweep booked for Thursday and my induction is booked for 10.30 on Saturday morning. Am I the last?? :nope:

Oh flower you must be frustrated! I was 11 days late so know how you feel. Hope you're not waiting much longer. We're all still here waiting for you to come over to parenting thread!! You'll be glad others are weeks ahead of you then. I'm about 5 wks behind 1st birth and is so useful having ladies who have the early weeks experience so fresh in their minds to turn to for advice!

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

We are still here cheering you on!!!! Lets go, baby! Get out!


----------



## 2016

Yeah make the last snowflake worth the wait! We've all unwrapped our presents and can all get excited when your bundle arrives. :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Awww thanks girls :hugs:

Just starting to feel a bit down about it now - i REALLY wanted to avoid an induction but looking like i'm not gonna have an option now but hey ho you never know. I'm in for my induction Sat at 10.30 so if he doesn't arrive sooner, ill update and let you know how i'm getting on with our last snowflake :flower:


----------



## Future Mama

Good luck lilmisscheer. I was induced at 37+6 and it really wasnt as bad as I expected. I was started on pitocin and had an epidural 7 hours later. I was fully dilated after another 7 hours and pushed about 5 times and baby was out. Don't let all the horror stories scare you, as soon as your baby is here nothing else will matter!


----------



## expatttc

Lilmiss, good luck!! Baby might pop anytime -- we're rooting for you :)


----------



## Chezzz

LilMissCheer said:


> Awww thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> Just starting to feel a bit down about it now - i REALLY wanted to avoid an induction but looking like i'm not gonna have an option now but hey ho you never know. I'm in for my induction Sat at 10.30 so if he doesn't arrive sooner, ill update and let you know how i'm getting on with our last snowflake :flower:

Your not the last! I'm hanging on here at 41+3!!! :D


----------



## expatttc

Chezzz, good luck to you too -- and all other ladies waiting :)


----------



## Chezzz

expatttc said:


> Chezzz, good luck to you too -- and all other ladies waiting :)

Thanks I'm not being induced until 40+14, clearly my LO didn't want to be born in December :(


----------



## Fifipots

Good luck to those still hanging in there, I was induced at 12 days over so I'm feeling you're frustrations, at least you know there's light at the end of this 40 weeks plus tunnel xxx


----------



## expatttc

Still rooting for the lasting snowflakes :) Did we have any NYE babies?


----------



## mummyof2girlz

aww good luck everyone still waiting i know how frustrating it is going over!!


----------



## 2016

Did you all see this? Hope Chezz doesn't mind.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1658117-chezzz-41-3-a.html


----------



## persephona

Hi everyone,

Congratulation to everyone.

Just wanted to let everyone know that my little bundle of joy was born on 16th December, 8 days earlier than my EDD via c-section.

Hope everyone is having a no too stressful time.

Do we have another thread for December mums?


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations new mums!!!

Yes we have a parenting thread... Click here!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...21-december-snowflakes-2012-parenting-44.html


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya everyone haven't been on in like forever due to obv having Amaleigh on the 22nd and getting the keys to our ne house on the 22nd aswel and then Christmas and everything, we officially moved into our house on the 27th and I'm in the same boat as lolly no signal node 3G arghhhh!!!! Hahah hope everyone had a brilliant Christmas I no I did with my new little family. If this is anybody's first baby I don't know if they are noticing any changing s in there OHs family but I am my ML is so annoying everyday she is here nearly and I'm getting fed up! Also we had Amaleigh registers ther other day and I have always said from the begging that she would have Daniels last name well we done it and she came around and we told her we had been that day to get her registerd Nd was like (while clapping) yay she's finally a Taylor, what's with that does anyone else find that wrong or a, I just being touchy? But I feel like saying to her y what's wrong with my last name and her being a Davies she's still my bloody baby lol, and every time she comes round it's o she looks more and more like u Daniel everyday I can't see Sara in her :-O piss off will ya!!!! And when ever she has had a hold of her she never ever passes her back to me always to Daniel. She won't stop pestering us to go on a night out so she can babysit I think hsve forgets I have a mum aswel, and she seen her arse cz the night I was having all my contractions I went into my mums room so dan could rest ready for the birth and I knew my mum was awake and she sat with me through them all and she seen her bum cz it wasn't her I duno if I'm just being far to touchy or is she being a bitch? Well I've had my little rant I hope everyone is ok and had a great new year ill put up a few recent pics to show my little princess off  but I can't believe how much she has changed in just 2 weeks
View attachment 544963
. This was about an hour after giving birth 
View attachment 544965
this is me n dan Christmas Day 

View attachment 544967
I love this photo 

View attachment 544969
frowning away not happy she had to wait for her bottle 

View attachment 544971
about 5 mins past midnight new year 

View attachment 544973
my very own tigger  

yesterday 

Sorry there loads just haven't been on to update recently  xxxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

frowning


----------



## Saradavies89

about an hour after birth


----------



## Saradavies89

View attachment 544981
Christmas Day


----------



## Saradavies89

View attachment 544987
. New year


----------



## Saradavies89

love this photo


----------



## Saradavies89

. My little tigger sorry its all separate wouldn't work for some reason xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

why won't this pooh work it's my fav this is Amaleigh with her champagne on new year


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ah she's gorgeous congrats


----------



## scoobydrlp

What a pretty baby!


----------



## juless

Congrats saradavies, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all not sure anyone will remember me but I joined this thread then deactivated for a while.

Anyway I had my little boy by elective section at 39 weeks (previous section) on 6 December. 

His name is Austin Samuel and weighed 7lb 11oz x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bay

Congrats nessicle and sarah. Beautiful babies :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats nessicle!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you and congrats to the other new mommies too :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats to all the new mummies! Sorry I've been AWOL... we moved just before Xmas and have been waiting for the Internet at my new place.

Can't believe we have all (or nearly!?) for our LO's here! Only seems last month I started this thread. Don't forget to come over to the Snowflake parenting thread (link is on the first page) :flower:


----------



## LilMissCheer

I finally had him! Thomas was born on Monday 7th January at 2.15pm weighing in at a whopping 9lb 1oz although I;m not sure where he puts it cos he doesn't feel that big.

I was a long labour - I began by induction on the Saturday morning, was 1cm and very posterior at 2pm on Sunday afternoon, by 11.30pm i was 4cm and ready to go to the delivery ward where i was then for aaagggeeeeesssss cos I was progressing then wasn't, progressing again, then wasnt...this went on for hours. Then at 8 cm he turned his head the wrong way, the Consultant shook his and I was carted off for a section. 

The staff at Bolton Maternity were absolutely amazing. I can't believe that despite the, let's say, challenging experience I had, it is credit to them that I will say I would do it all again tomorrow for another little bundle of perfection like him. I'm on absolute cloud 9 and I can't believe someone like me could grow something so bloody perfect :cry:

Anyhoo, was wondering if he's still allowed to be a December Snowflake even though, Technically, he's a January Shiver haha!
 



Attached Files:







Our gorgeous boy.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh well done!! Sounds like a nightmare for you! So glad you're happy and what a cutie!!

Definitely come over to parenting thread... There are a few on there from November and January too. The important bit is that we were all going through the same stuff together for months during pregnancy! Come over and let lolly add you to the list!


----------



## Bay

Lilmisscheer congrats! What a handsome little man!

And tooth is right about the parenting thread ... The more the better the conversation, so pop over if you have time (most likely during your 2am feeds like me haha).


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats LMC :flower: of course you and baby are still snowflakes :) we are all in this together and have been for the past 10+ months! Come on over!


----------



## colourful20

My December snowflake Lucas was born on the 6th October - we have had a bumpy ride and we're just wondering whether we still fit in the group


----------

